# The official used it up thread!



## Sirvinya (May 25, 2008)

Since we're on a no-buy, we're going to be using stuff up rather than buying new. I thought it'd be nice to have a place where we can list what we've managed to get through while on our no-buys!

Here's my first:

-Aveda Colour Conserve shampoo


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 26, 2008)

woo hoo used up something today, and it felt great... i am sure i will have more use ups in the next few days.

any way i used up my pantene pro v conditioner in hydrating curls.

this is one of the items i did not have multiples of and needed to replace so i got garnier fructice the large size of conditioner cause it was on sale for 5 dollars.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 26, 2008)

I just used up a whole bottle of my Smashbox foundation. weeeeeee!

I also used a whole jar of BE mineral recently. Now im working on using up my tarte PAP which i ahve recently hit pan on (yay!) and my Cargo Topeka blush.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 28, 2008)

i had a free sample of some clinicque powder and another free sample of pure secrets normalizing face lotion by janssen cosmeceutical which i used up today


----------



## akathegnat (May 28, 2008)

Good job ladies! I'm working on it.


----------



## perlanga (May 29, 2008)

Used up two concealers around the same time

Avon Beyond color concealer

and

Nuetrogena Healthy Skin stick concealer

but I bought another, I'm not on a no buy.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 29, 2008)

okay so i used up two more free samples (they were both only big enough for one use)

one and only ceramic silky heat protectant conditioner

and

ultimate secrets hydrating day vitalizer by jansen cosmeceutical

k used up another product tonight, my doo gro oil (this was a full size not a sample and something i have been working on using up for several months)


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 2, 2008)

I used up yet another sample, a maximus spa sample of conditioner


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 2, 2008)

What a great thread!!!


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 2, 2008)

I am about to finish my bottle of hairspray and I'll replace that. I'm also almost out of shamp and cond and I'm gonna buy Suave when I replace it to save money.


----------



## Anna (Jun 2, 2008)

i hit pan on my milani luminous blush! YAY!! ANNNNNNNNNNNND I used up my dumb blonde conditioner. the shampoo is being recycled as shaving shiznit.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 7, 2008)

Used up one of my things of mouse today, it was garnier fructise XXL volumizing mouse


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 10, 2008)

I finished my ponds moisturizer.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jun 12, 2008)

Yesterday I finished a shampoo but I can't remember what it was!! Still, I've got plenty more to use.


----------



## Anna (Jun 13, 2008)

matrix amplify conditioner is gone! shampoo was added to the dumb blond for shaving shiznit. wahoo!!!!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 13, 2008)

on the one hand, it's great that they're finished, but I feel sad when things get used up.

I am about 2 squirts away from finishing my first ever bottle of perfume, gucci 2!! I love it. I'm getting a new bottle for my birthday


----------



## tutula (Jun 19, 2008)

hi ladies! I am totally new to this website BUT I love it. I would like to join this no-buy group... how does it work? I shop toooo much stuff that I do not need or I have...


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 19, 2008)

just make a new thread in the no-buy forum letting us know the rules of your no buy, and as you use up products let us know in this thread


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 22, 2008)

Okay, so here is a list of what i have used up in the past week

nexus emergencee reconstructor treatment

biore self heating mask

piolosophy bath and shower gel in tangerine


----------



## Rissa928 (Jun 23, 2008)

this is great... a product junkie rehab thread =) I'm the same way.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 7, 2008)

k the past weeks used-em-ups

lemongrass clarifying facial scrub

caress exotic oil infusions sample

naked naturals - citrus and keratin fortifying conditioner

neutrogena makeup remover cleansing towlets

lubraderm extremely sensative lotion


----------



## coke (Jul 21, 2008)

oh my god, this thread makes me feel so bad. I need to use up some of my stuff before i buy more :x


----------



## perlanga (Sep 1, 2008)

I have been on a no buy for about a month and have used up tons of products since then

Almay concealer

Avon glimmerstick eyeliner

ELF clear mascara

tons of chapsticks

Amay i-color eyeliner

I'll be on a no buy for about another month and I'll check in as I go weekly.


----------



## MermaidAlyss87 (Oct 22, 2008)

I used up my Chanel No. 5

D=

so now I have to wait until XMAS to get a new bottle

I also used up a tube of mascara, but i forget which brand

My eyeshadow duo from Too Faced fell and the colors mixed so now i cant use it. Which sucks because that was my favorite.

I'm so ready for next week to be over so I can get paid and go out and buy a replacement


----------



## Noir Sakura (Jan 16, 2009)

I used up a Bonne Bell Lip Smacker yesterday. It would be missed except I have about 30 others just like it waiting in my stash.


----------



## Paramour_Sheek (Jan 25, 2009)

I used up my Clinique liquid foundation a week or two ago, and used up my MAC one today! (I also gave one to my little sis, because I have too many foundations. She loves it!)

That's three down, two to go!


----------



## kabuki_killer (Feb 6, 2009)

Clean &amp; Clear Continuous control acne cleanser (10% Benzol Peroxide) keeps the acne away

MAC mini lipglass in Soft Spot (part of the neutral lips holiday set). Yeah I use stuff quick. XD

Physicians Formula Mineral Wear mascara


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 13, 2009)

I used my BE Buxom lg in Bunny!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 27, 2009)

This no buy thing is going well for me. So far I used up my Funtabulous dazzleglass, mac wipes, pro long wear lip color in ripe and ready, boot black liquid eyeliner, mac brush cleaner. Yay! I can b2m. I have like 24 empties now! (lol, including my e/s depots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) my stila tinted moisturizer in tone, philosophy 3 in 1 shower gel, lancome hypnose EDP (i'm on my 4th bottle!) I can actually CLOSE my train case now. It's liberating  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 12, 2009)

i used up a cristophe conditioner in a purple bottle.

i was really proud of this cause it was a super thick conditioner that i didnt really like so it took me a long time to use up


----------



## Anna (Mar 12, 2009)

i used up mac brush cleaner. woohoo!!!!


----------



## Noir Sakura (Mar 28, 2009)

Used up some Neutrogena Body Oil. It was some good stuff. It will be missed.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Apr 5, 2009)

Used up a jar of conditioner and some Bonne Bell lip gloss.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 7, 2009)

i used up some herbal esscence twisted sister curl enhancing mouse.

another product i absolutely hate because it makes my hair look super oily and when my hair dries i have to scrunch it again so it wont be crunchy. so this i say goodby, and good ridence


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 25, 2009)

i used up another conditioner this time it was aussie awsome volume conditioner


----------



## Noir Sakura (Apr 28, 2009)

Used up some Goldie lip gloss in Baby. Why am I only just now finding out that it has been discontinued? Good thing I didn't plan on repurchasing.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 28, 2009)

Used up my Revlon super lustrous lipgloss in nude. Had a backup so no need to go to the store.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 19, 2009)

I used up NYC translucent powder. Its my second on and my HG.


----------



## Anna (May 19, 2009)

secret clinical stregnth deodorant. WAHOO!!and another bottle of wine....


----------



## Noir Sakura (May 30, 2009)

Used up the last of my Suave Fresh Berry Smoothie body lotion. Though I love the scent, I was glad to see it go.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 30, 2009)

okay so the month of may used it ups...

Nail polish remover

neutrogena eye cream

a HUGE bottle of ion protien treatment from sallys


----------



## Anna (Jul 5, 2009)

Used up Aussie 3 Minute Miracle deep conditioner! YAY!! And in the next day or 2 I'll use up my generic version of neutrogena oil free sacy.whatever clenser. !!! AND!! Last week I used up my target version of olay deep moisture body wash. And tomorrow I'm using a new body loofah because the one I have is 3 months old and its time to toss it. !! AND..does salad dressing and wine count? Cause I used up alot of that lately


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 7, 2009)

I used up my noxzema type cleanser!


----------



## perlanga (Aug 16, 2009)

used it up in the past month or so

avon eye makeup remover

Loreal Hip mascara

almay concealer

apricot scrub

clairol nice and easy conditioner

oh I forgot I also used up

Calvin Klein Euphoria Blossom perfume

J&amp;J baby lotion

suave hairspray

L'oreal Skin Genesis face lotion


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 16, 2009)

I used up my nailtek and my Ruby Kiss polish in Sweet


----------



## Anna (Aug 16, 2009)

clean and clear astringint. almost done with healthy sexy hair shampoo and condiioner. and...contact soulution. and my clarins pore minimizing serum. i had to get a new one. OH and my clarins hydramatte lotion.


----------



## perlanga (Aug 20, 2009)

Sally Beauty Fusion hairspray, and replaced it with a suave spray to save

Freeman pineapple facial mask


----------



## perlanga (Aug 29, 2009)

Used up more stuff this week and replaced both with items from my stash!

Bath and Body Works Cherry Blossom Lotion

John Freida Frizz Ease Overnight Creme Serum


----------



## georgie (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow! you guys are an inspiration! I must have 20 sets of shamp/cond to use up already.

It's so hard to lose the jones for shopping, y'know? I've trained myself to swap instead of buy most of my stuff, but once in a while the old Commercial Consumerism gets to me. By not watching the ads on TV or reading the glossies I've really cut back considerably.

You are doin it right!!


----------



## lalalalila (Sep 29, 2009)

I used up my MAC Studio Fix (it seriously took me TWO YEARS) and eyeshadow in All That Glitters.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 12, 2009)

Another bottle of brush cleaner and mac concealer.


----------



## Anna (Oct 13, 2009)

My all that glitters e/s broke...I was sad untill i looked in the box and saw 3 just like it. I'm almost done with my clarins eye make up remover it'll be gone in about a week if that.


----------



## skarvika (Oct 23, 2009)

Anastasia brow gel

OH and Too Faced shadow insurance


----------



## Anna (Oct 24, 2009)

my clarins eye make up remover and my ion thereapy reconstruction deep conditioner. WAHOO!! almost done with nail polish remover.


----------



## riotgrrrl (Oct 28, 2009)

you guys are such inspirations;

my flirt! blush is almost gone,

2 eyeshadows from a NYX trio is almost gone,

Sephora brand foundation is almost gone,

haha

i personally think i have too much makeup


----------



## Anna (Nov 1, 2009)

my clarins neck and dec cream is gone! opened up a new one. my ahava mineral foot cream is now gone as well.


----------



## internetchick (Nov 1, 2009)

You are doing awesome Anna! I am close to using up a bottle of foundation and some pressed powder, but so far I haven't used anything up.


----------



## Anna (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you, thank you!! I feel like i've acomplished something!! &lt;3


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 4, 2009)

I finished my Neutrogena Toner and a bottle of Sall Hanson Insta Dri.


----------



## Anna (Nov 16, 2009)

lancome defwhatever eye make up remover, mac shave cream, nail polish remover, ahava hand cream, jar of clinique even better foundation.

Clarins pure melt clenasing gel, lancome defiwhatever eye make up remover, nail polish remover, ahava hand cream,and something else i don't remember what...


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 22, 2009)

K! took a while but i used up something else, i used up my Avalon Organics Ylang Ylang shampoo which i replaced with Fredric Fekkai's luscious Curls shampoo


----------



## ~Angela~ (Nov 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Since we're on a no-buy, we're going to be using stuff up rather than buying new. I thought it'd be nice to have a place where we can list what we've managed to get through while on our no-buys!
Here's my first:

-Aveda Colour Conserve shampoo

LOL ME TOO! But I won't buy it anymore too expensive. Going to Publix to buy my new shampoo


----------



## lolaB (Nov 22, 2009)

It's awesome that you ladies have been using up all your stuff! Although I'm not on a no-buy (just doesn't work for me lol), I've been making it a point to actually use the products I buy. I finally finished a few products, and I'm so proud of myself!






MAC Tendertone in Pucker

BeneFit BadGal Lash

8oz Philosophy purity

Barielle Camo and Growth Stimulator

Yay!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 25, 2009)

I have been doing really good on using up products,

today i used up some Charles Worthington results conditioner which i replaced with pantene pro-v great lengths conditioner.

I have also used up my korres pomegranette makeup removing wipes which have been replaced with tea tree oil makeup removing wipes from the body shop


----------



## perlanga (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm on a hard core no buy, some stuff I've used up recently maybelline curl power mascara, collosal volume mascara, provocative woman perfume. Will check in as I go.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't know of it counts as used up, but I just tossed my Rimmel mascara. It dried out.


----------



## Anna (Dec 17, 2009)

vaseline cocoa butter lotion a few weeks ago and half empty found in the closet used it before i opened something new vaseline extra firming body lotion. and i figured out what i used up on previous post that i couldn't remember what.clarins wonder volume mascara. didn't quite use it up but it was getting dried and gross and only 2 months old. OH! And I used up healthy sexy hair pumpkin shampoo and conditioner the gallon sized. lasted 3 months for the family to use it. not bad! OH and my clarins iris toner. I've been doing super good on using stuff



We all have. I'm proud of us!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 17, 2009)

I used up a mascara, i also used up a ton of diffrent free samples i got


----------



## Anna (Dec 28, 2009)

victorias secret strawberries and champagne body scrub. woohoo!!

clinique super city block spf4 and suave 24 hour deodorant. i'm so on a roll!


----------



## Anna (Jan 2, 2010)

clarins gentle eye make up remover lancome virtose mini mascara and as of today or tomorrow vaseline cocoa butter lotion and estee lauder...i forgot what kind foundation. !!!!! why am i the only one using stuff! people get your act together


----------



## lolaB (Jan 2, 2010)

Used up my YSL Faux Cils mascara. I don't think I'll buy it again.


----------



## perlanga (Jan 5, 2010)

Used up a san suzi mascara, a VS very sexy purse spray , and I tossed a NYC marble shadow, cause it was peeling, weird I know. I decided to go on a 1 year no buy, lets see how it goes. I have way too much crap! I'm excited.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 12, 2010)

MAC fanfare and Blistex Silk chapstick.


----------



## perlanga (Jan 14, 2010)

Used up some makeup wipes and a Bumble and bumble laque hairspray, not repurchasing either thank god!!!


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 14, 2010)

used up my elemis cleaner and elemis lavender toner yesterday



cant afford anymore


----------



## Anna (Jan 20, 2010)

Clarins pore minimizing serum, the body shop 1.whatever oz coconut body butter, johnson 24 hour 2 oz body lotion, 1.7oz lancome eye make up remover as of tonight or tomororw, estee lauder double wear foundation sample, redken anti snap, and i have about 3 days left of clarins hand and nail treatment cream. In the next week or so I'll be adding more to this list. This thread makes me feel so good, like I havent been throwing money away.


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 20, 2010)

No7 Soft and Soothed Cleanser....not sure yet if i'll re-buy this one. No7 Refine and Rewind Serum...will totally order this again....after 2 weeks of using this on my face, my pores got smaller and my skin was glowing!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 21, 2010)

so recently i have used up an exfoliator, chap stick, tea tree oil makeup removing wipes and murad firming lotion


----------



## Anna (Jan 24, 2010)

clarins hand and nail cream, sebastian trilliant, lancome color ideal sample.!!!


----------



## riotlove (Jan 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's awesome that you ladies have been using up all your stuff! Although I'm not on a no-buy (just doesn't work for me lol), I've been making it a point to actually use the products I buy. I finally finished a few products, and I'm so proud of myself!




MAC Tendertone in Pucker

BeneFit BadGal Lash

8oz Philosophy purity

Barielle Camo and Growth Stimulator

Yay!

how'd you like purity? i've been interested in trying it.

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No7 Soft and Soothed Cleanser....not sure yet if i'll re-buy this one. No7 Refine and Rewind Serum...will totally order this again....after 2 weeks of using this on my face, my pores got smaller and my skin was glowing! where did you get the refine and rewind? i'm always looking for things like that!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 24, 2010)

not anything super exciting, but toothpaste (which normally i would not post about BUTTT i had been wanting to try that new foaming sensodine tooth paste and so far it has been awsome i find compared even with the regular sensodine the mint burns my mouth less.)

i also used up some tooth whitenerrs i had (go smile touch up pack of 30)


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 26, 2010)

I used up MAC Lillicent!


----------



## Anna (Jan 29, 2010)

Clarins iris toner!!!!


----------



## perlanga (Jan 29, 2010)

Yay, I'm feeling so good, like I'm not spending money on products I have!

Well I used up a Almay Smart Shade foundation and a WnW Megalash mascara, and replaced both with products from my stash.

I also tosseed a L'Oreal endless lipstick, because it no longer had no slip to it, I couldv'e used it as a crayon! I also tossed a Marky Kay eyeshadow in Fig because it was cracked and way to mixed up to press back together.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Feb 4, 2010)

K since my last update i have used up

Nail Polish Remover

Ulta Nail Polish Base

Listerene Mouth Wash

Aveda All Sensative moisturizer

CO Bigellow Lipgloss menthelated and colored (it turned bad so i chucked it)

Panteen Long and strong conditioner

St. Ives Body Wash


----------



## Anna (Feb 4, 2010)

body shop moroccan rose body butter and philosphoy beglium waffle three in 1 shower gel


----------



## perlanga (Feb 6, 2010)

V05 Passion Fruit Smoothie Conditioner. won't buy again it's not very good,

and

Lamar Vita/e Hairspray

Im seeing the products dwindle down every week!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 7, 2010)

I used up my NYX brow powder and MAC Lillicent cremeblush.


----------



## Anna (Feb 7, 2010)

Aquage travel sized sea extend volumizing conditioner. WOO!! and a thing of cotton rounds. yay.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 7, 2010)

Sebastian Texturizer, OPI non-acetone polish remover, out the door top coat


----------



## perlanga (Feb 8, 2010)

Purpose Moisterizer, and replaced it with a moisturizer from my stash

and

Bed Head Hard Head Hairspray and replaced it with Garnier Fructis Spray that was only 2.50, which works good and I saved cash! I wanna buy that Elnett Satin Spay, but I'm gonna wait until it goes on sale.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Feb 8, 2010)

a murad firmming lotion


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Feb 8, 2010)

I just used my last makeup wipe last night.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 8, 2010)

I can't believe I'm using up sp much stuff!

L'Oreal Conditioner

L'Oreal Revitalift Moisturizer


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 16, 2010)

No7 Refine and Rewind serum (again), Cargo TexasLash (thank god, it was a terrible mascara) and Rusk Being Sexy hair spray


----------



## perlanga (Feb 17, 2010)

Almay Smart Shade Concealer

St Ives Elements Scrub


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 21, 2010)

Bedhead Glamma Powder, Nars Orgasm and Body Shop fuzzy peach body wash


----------



## Anna (Feb 25, 2010)

Clarins neck and dec cream. Need to get a new one I dont have another in stock....


----------



## Anna (Feb 28, 2010)

clarins multi active day cream, nail polish remover


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 1, 2010)

vaseline (it turned liquidy and smelly) and bare essentials id face wipes


----------



## perlanga (Mar 1, 2010)

random black eyeliner

CG Cheekers in Snow Plum

Almay eyeliner in black


----------



## Anna (Mar 6, 2010)

secret deodorant, clarins foaming face wash, cotton rounds


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 7, 2010)

Cuccio Butter wash pomegranate, Hempz Moisturizer Pomegranate


----------



## Anna (Mar 20, 2010)

bobbi brown spun gold lipgloss


----------



## perlanga (Mar 22, 2010)

I really need to use some stuff up, it's been a while!


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 22, 2010)

just used up Stila Tint. Not sure if ill replace it since i really liked it. I didnt use it up but i threw out my maybelline pressed powder that I had hit pan on since it was just too light and i was trying to make it work. lol


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 23, 2010)

Used up my Maybelline vibrating mascara....loved it but am now trying a new one.


----------



## VulcanEars (Mar 23, 2010)

NYC Pressed Foundation and Loose Powder one ran out together.

Makeup takes so long to use up.


----------



## fragilesong (Mar 25, 2010)

Merle Norman eye makeup remover


----------



## perlanga (Apr 1, 2010)

I only used up four things this month! I guess I might use up more stuff from my stash since I used so little in march.

Almay Clear Complexion Powder

Almay Line Smoothing Concealer

MILANI LUMINOUS BLUSH (took about 1 1/2 years to use up)!

Clearasil Ultra Acne Treatment


----------



## Anna (Apr 4, 2010)

clarins iris toner.

just tossed some essie millionails because it was down to the last little dried out bit that thinner couldnt save. have another one allready! i heart this!


----------



## Anna (Apr 15, 2010)

sebastion volupt conditioner. good riddens!!!


----------



## Anna (May 1, 2010)

clinique face spf 50 with solar plex. replaced with clarins spf 40 mineral sunscreen. the clinique was heavier and only wore it on my days off so it could sink in to my skin. it was nice but i dont think ill buy it again because it took so long to sink in. ive been using the clarins when i work because its a lighter formula. great but expensive. i have about half a bottle and then another whole one of this left.


----------



## perlanga (May 1, 2010)

I actually made a list of all the stuff I used up this month. To help me stop buying stuff I already have I am keeping track of stuff I don't need replacements for. I've been trying to deplete my stash by using up as much stuff as possible that's been sitting around.

*Nuerto Facial Soap*
*WnW H20 Proof Mascara*
*Revlon eye makeup remover pen*
*loofah*
*Garnier Hairspray*
*Medicated Chapstick*


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 1, 2010)

I'm not on a strict no buy... but I have banned myself from MAC for at least the next month. Last month I spent nearly 240 bucks there... so I got a little out of control... and my credit card attempted suicide. ANYHOW. I just used up my Naked Lunch shadow from Mac. Thank god I have a second one to crack open.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 2, 2010)

Okay, so all the stuff i used up this month (aka april)

Pantene pro v conditioner

Fredrick Fakkai shampoo

Clarins moisturizer sample

A face mask sample

KMS curl up balm

Aveda Flat out sample

Boscia Sample

Body Shop mascara

Laura Geller Mascara

2 Costal Scents Lip Glosses

and from last month

Revive moisturizer sample

Cargo mascara


----------



## Anna (May 5, 2010)

deodorant. the things i have a million of it seems like i'm not using. things i have 1 of i'm running out of and i dont want to spend the money to buy more. i'm trying to improvise w/ acne stuff and am using proactive because i won it...lets pray it doesnt make anything worse.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Anna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif deodorant. the things i have a million of it seems like i'm not using. things i have 1 of i'm running out of and i dont want to spend the money to buy more. i'm trying to improvise w/ acne stuff and am using proactive because i won it...lets pray it doesnt make anything worse. This happens to me too!

I have enough deoderant, conditioner, and face soap to last me forever. But i have allready had to buy more tooth paste and hair gel, and pretty soon i will be out of shampoo also


----------



## HairEgo (May 5, 2010)

Okay...heres mine for the past little while...

- Nisim F.A.S.T Shampoo and Conditioner

- Korres Guava Lip balm

- Hempz Lip Balm

- Morrocan Oil

- Skyn Iceland The Antidote Quenching Daily Lotion (face)

- Hempz Pomegranate Body lotion


----------



## Anna (May 11, 2010)

clarins super restorative salon size (double the retail size dont remember how many oz i think 3) eye cream and clarins gentle eye make up remover. both are being replaced from my stash of wonders.

so i read this thread from start to finish. when it first started i wasnt so faithful about posting. but now ive realized its a good guide for me to see how long stuff lasts!


----------



## perlanga (May 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Anna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif clarins super restorative salon size (double the retail size dont remember how many oz i think 3) eye cream and clarins gentle eye make up remover. both are being replaced from my stash of wonders.
so i read this thread from start to finish. when it first started i wasnt so faithful about posting. but now ive realized its a good guide for me to see how long stuff lasts!

Writing it on here really is a booster when I wanna get stuff, but I don't have enough cash or have to much clutter. I shouldv'e taken a pic of my stash at the start of my no-buy to see how much excess crap is no longer taking up space.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 11, 2010)

@ anna, i wish i had done the picture thing too. Though i did take a picture of some of my makeup, i didnt bother with my hair stuff which is some of the stuff i use up supper fast.

I have so far only used up mascara so i took a picture of my makeup a few days ago and will most likely do so at the end of the year again so i can see how much my collection shrunk.

Idk if you have ever read the blog beautifully glossy, it is a makeup blog but she is also in the process of trying to use up a lot of her stash and she posts what she uses up at the end of every month which i find super motivating.


----------



## Anna (May 12, 2010)

clarins hydramatte day moisturizer..woohoo!! i agree!! so should have taken a pic. but the make up doesnt budge like orange. its the hair and skin care stuff...but it doesnt matter i'm using it!

clinique mild liquid facial soap. really the make up doesnt sem to move....!!!


----------



## Anna (May 20, 2010)

contact soloution, cotton rounds, and as of tomorrow curel itch defense lotion and as of tomorrow or tuesday MAYBE wednesday orly tahitian hand cream at work. WOOHOO!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 30, 2010)

so may has been a slow month for using up stuff for me,

i only used up an orange shower gel from the body shop.

I also finished a book, but idk if that counts


----------



## geeko (May 30, 2010)

Jus finished with:

MAC prep plus prime primer

Hit a big pan on MAC msf natural


----------



## perlanga (Jun 1, 2010)

Hopefully I'll use more next month.

*Tressemme Thermal Creations Mousse
WnW Pout Protector*


----------



## Anna (Jun 6, 2010)

clarins face spf 40. pro activ benzoyle peroxide stuff clarins pore minimizing serum


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2010)

rusk thick shampoo and conditioner..clinique...i dont know its a green tube mascara. i didnt quite use it up but it got weird. tomorrow clarins iris toner will be gone. weee!

today clarins iris toner and aquage 2oz volumizing shampoo.weeeeee!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 25, 2010)

Not sure i mentioned i used up my huge tub of ponds and i used up B&amp;BW Vanilla Sugar lotion.


----------



## xjackie83 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm SO GLAD that I finally used my the two EDM finishing powders I bought probably a year ago. I bought it when they first introduced it after discontinuing their silk dust. I remember reading their blog as it said that their new finishing powders where so much better than silk dust. Such a lie!

I was going to try EG Minerals but since they went MIA and apparently can't even pay their web host bill, I'm going for Meow! I'm going to pick up a full size silk dust and some samples of their mmu. Yay!


----------



## withlove2022 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm almost finished with my sunsilk heat-activated shampoo and conditioner! thank goodness. It was an "ehh" product or products.


----------



## xjackie83 (Jun 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *withlove2022* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm almost finished with my sunsilk heat-activated shampoo and conditioner! thank goodness. It was an "ehh" product or products. When it comes to hair care products if it's not working for my hair then I toss it. Too many times I've let my hair get damaged from products that were just yuck.


----------



## perlanga (Jun 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When it comes to hair care products if it's not working for my hair then I toss it. Too many times I've let my hair get damaged from products that were just yuck. This is a really good philosphy!


----------



## Anna (Jun 26, 2010)

today i used the last of my clarins skin beauty repair serum. and i tossed a mac eyeliner in some LE color because i couldn't sharpen it anymore.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 27, 2010)

I have used up a ton (and had to get rid of a few things due to drying out) so here is my month of june list of use ups.

Keihls sample size conditioner

Deva curl travel size conditioner

deva curl travel size shampoo

blistex chapstick

listerine brightning pre-brush rinse

aveda outer peace acne spot relief

chanel sublimage eye deluxe sample

doctor burts acne treatment (thrown out cause it smelled horrible)

amore pacific future response creme deluxe sample

clinique mascara sample size (probably the best mascara i have used in terms of lasting, i actually used up the whole tube rather than it just drying out)

the body shop aloe calming facial cleanser

korres mascara (dried out)

fresh supernova sample size (dried out)


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 27, 2010)

I used up my Korres lipbalm in i think Guava? or Quince?


----------



## Anna (Jun 28, 2010)

cotton rounds!! weee!!! So I've discovered the secret of using up stuff. This may shock you too. YOU HAVE TO USE STUFF!! Thats right. It just cant sit in the cabinet and stare at you. I know. Mind blowing! So now I'm making it a point to use stuff EVERY day. It's my motiviation to take a shower. Fix my hair. Take care of my skin. I have this stuff siting around. I HAVE TO USE IT or its money down the toilet. We shall see how long this lasts.


----------



## perlanga (Jul 1, 2010)

I used up some L'Oreal conditioner, a bottle of Adorn Hairspray, and a Maybelline Lipstick in Peachy Sheen I've had it for like seven years!


----------



## Anna (Jul 8, 2010)

clarins multi active night cream...weeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Anna (Jul 10, 2010)

hempz body lotion and ahava dry skin something something shower gel. as of tonight ill use up clinique eye make up remover the purple one i think its take the day off. WEE!! and of course its all being replaced with stuff from my stash.

Tossing my shower sponge tomorrow morning and using the last of my elizabeth arden cereamide eye cream in the morning too. I may use up aquage beyond body thermal protectant and redken anti snap tomorrow too.!!!


----------



## Minka (Jul 10, 2010)

Maybelline Mineral Power Foundation Powder.

Being replaced with the SPF 50 foundation powder by Physician's Formula.


----------



## Anna (Jul 11, 2010)

yup! elizabeth arden ceremide eye cream is gone as well as redken antisnap AND! aquage sea extend volumiizing conditioner AND a sample of ahava mineral something shower gel!! wee! This is a use it up weekend! Hair is currently air drying since i'm feeling nice to it




but if I go out when I straighten it I'll use up the last of aquage beyond body thermal spray.


----------



## xjackie83 (Jul 16, 2010)

WELP...I've been drudgingly using up my Dove Heat Protectant spray. It did it's job, but I just didn't like the way it made my hair feel. Well, our one big cabinet that holds my towels had a spare self so I put some of my hair products in there. I was getting one out today and PLUMP my Dove spray falls right into the toilet. I think it's a sign that I can officially buy a new spray!


----------



## Anna (Jul 17, 2010)

Niveah my silloette booty firming cream is gone..WEE!!! Replaced by TIGI body oil.


----------



## Anna (Jul 22, 2010)

cotton rounds and lucky you perfume.!!!!!


----------



## Anna (Jul 27, 2010)

orly tahitian something something scrub.!!!!!!!


----------



## Anna (Jul 29, 2010)

proactive revitalizing toner. Come ON people! Use something up


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 29, 2010)

sorry Anna! i have used up stuff i just like to do one post a month cause i am a lazy bum, if it would make you feel better i can start posting stuff as soon as i use it up.

any way since the month of july is pretty much done, i shall post now.

Chanel sample size mascara

Fresh firebird sample size mascara

Nail polish remover

Bobbi Brown Light bisque corrector

Fekkai luscious curls wave spray (FINALY while i liked it i was tired of it this lasted me over 3 years with daily use)


----------



## Anna (Jul 30, 2010)

I use things up as they empty because other wise i forget to post





deodorant and a HUGE thing of clarins cleansing milk


----------



## perlanga (Jul 30, 2010)

I've used up so much stash items this month! I'm so proud of myself, none of this stuff needed replacing.

Classic Chapstick

Aveda Damage Remedy Travel kit

Avon Footworks Powder

CVS Brand Soy Moisturizer

Purpose Moisturizer

Avon Tahitian Holiday perfume

L'Oreal Decrease primer

Elf Butternut quad


----------



## Anna (Aug 1, 2010)

clarins brightening peel.deodorant. elnet hair spray. !!!!!!!!!


----------



## crys2982 (Aug 3, 2010)

My very first used it up post!!! Mac Fix+ Plus, I'm not going to replace it b/c I'm going to try my hand at making my own moisturizing mist.


----------



## Anna (Aug 6, 2010)

lancome defiwhatever 1.7 oz eye make up remover 2oz philosophy gingerbread 3 in 1. contact solution!!!!!!!!!!!!weeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## perlanga (Aug 7, 2010)

I used up an FX Special Effects heat protector, Degree advanced deodorant, and an Almay TLC powder.


----------



## Anna (Aug 7, 2010)

lancome cream radience 1.0 oz facial cleanser. YAY!


----------



## Anna (Aug 8, 2010)

bed head love your body lavish body oil. replaced with..another bottle of bed head love your body lavish body oil.


----------



## Anna (Aug 10, 2010)

clinique all about eyes michael kors island and softsoap hand soap


----------



## Anna (Aug 16, 2010)

2 lancome genefique eye cream samples, proactiv benzoyl peroxide face stuff.


----------



## kikikinzz (Aug 17, 2010)

Redken "Smooth Down" Heat Glide replaced by yet another Redken "Smooth Down" Heat Glide .


----------



## Anna (Aug 20, 2010)

amour amour perfume and clarins extra tight firming lift botanical serum sample. wee!!


----------



## Anna (Aug 22, 2010)

clarins daily orange exfoliator and woolight for darks laundry soap


----------



## Barefootlady 27 (Aug 23, 2010)

LOVE this thread! I need to stop buying for a while and use more up! Glad to have a place for that kind of support.

I just tossed about 8 lip glosses cause they were SO old. I bought them like 2 apartments and 2 houses ago, so yuck!

I'm at the VERY end of my Origins lip gloss. When that's gone that'll be a sad day.


----------



## Anna (Aug 25, 2010)

clarins bust firming gel sample.........replaced with another bust firming gel sample!! WEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## PineappleChick (Aug 27, 2010)

Revlon Rose lip gloss. It was my favorite color too and I don't think they sell it anymore. I had to throw it out with my lunch at the mall yesterday because I couldn't scrape anymore out.


----------



## Anna (Aug 27, 2010)

clarins hydramatte lotion..replaced with clarins brightening day lotion. and eucerine 1oz calming cream


----------



## Anna (Aug 29, 2010)

philosphy hot coco shower gel 2oz replaced with..probably neutrogena rain bath and bed head lavish yourself body oil...replaced with more body oil


----------



## perlanga (Aug 30, 2010)

I've hardly used anything from my stash this month! I'll probably use much more next time.

Random blush brush (bristles kept falling all over my face!)

Caress Cashmere Luxury Body Wash

Blue Crazeberry Chapstick

Johnson's Dreamy Night Cream


----------



## Anna (Sep 5, 2010)

clarins bright serum

.17oz tube of clarins brightening day lotion


----------



## PineappleChick (Sep 5, 2010)

Garnier Fructis exfoliating face wash. That is getting replaced with St. Ives apricot exfoliating scrub.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Sep 5, 2010)

In august i only used up a bottle of chloe body wash that came as a gift with purchase.


----------



## Anna (Sep 6, 2010)

cuccio milk and honey body scrub


----------



## Anna (Sep 11, 2010)

clarins .17 oz brightening day serum, neutrogena rain bath 1oz shower gel, lancome 1.7oz eye make up remover.


----------



## perlanga (Sep 13, 2010)

This past week I actually used up quite a bit some toothpaste, a pack of dove pink barsoaps, dove intensive repair conditioner, and my L'Oreal 360 scrub. I might be relocating next month, so I replaced everything with a very cheap item since the movers don't usually transport liquids, I don't want any money going to waste.


----------



## Barefootlady 27 (Sep 14, 2010)

I finished off a favorite pencil sharpener after 5+ years of trusty service. Very sad day, though I have three back-ups (mostly freebies with make-up I was going to get anyway).

I'm on my last few drips of shampoo, I think it's Herbal Essence 2in1 hydrating.

Also recently tossed finished up Garnier Frutise (sp?) 2in1 shampoo.

Still not a lot of Make-up finished off. Still saving the last few applications of my favorite gloss.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 19, 2010)

I used up my bare minerals foundation.


----------



## Anna (Sep 19, 2010)

sample of clarins bust firming gel, clarins bright lotion sample (i have a ton of these. using till theyre gone!) lancome lash primer replaced with an other and clarins lotus oil about to be replaced with whatever I pick up tomorrow probably bioelements oil control sleepwear.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 20, 2010)

I used up a tube of Rapidlash. Lasted seven months! On to a new tube tonight.


----------



## Anna (Sep 20, 2010)

bed head lavish body oil...replaced with first some random samples i have and then biolage body lotion WEEEEEE

aquage silkening oil...back to moroccan oil.


----------



## Anna (Sep 22, 2010)

rusk bright shampoo. I've used up all of this crap and still have a bunch of crap laying around *sigh*


----------



## perlanga (Sep 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Anna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif rusk bright shampoo. I've used up all of this crap and still have a bunch of crap laying around *sigh* Have you ever posted your stash, I would imagine you have tons of stuff?


----------



## Anna (Sep 23, 2010)

I've posted it a while ago.At this point I wouldnt know where to begin I have stuff EVERYWHERE. EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## alm1217 (Sep 23, 2010)

I finished my Bare Minerals foundation...and I'm about to finish their lipgloss in Plumtini.


----------



## Anna (Sep 25, 2010)

clinique repair wear foundation...to be replaced by a random mac concealer i found thats going to be foundation for everyday just to use it up and i have a brand new repair wear foundation as well


----------



## perlanga (Sep 29, 2010)

This is what I've used up in September

Maybelline Unstoppable Mascara

VS Beauty Rush Mascara

Pantene Sheer Volume Conditioner

Broadway Nails packs (2)

Aveda Color Conserve Shampoo

J&amp;J's Baby Shampoo

Trying to dwindle this stash as low as possible, since I'll be moving in a couple months.


----------



## Anna (Sep 30, 2010)

aquage sea extend volumizing conditioner.


----------



## rose white (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm trying to use things up and get my stash under control. Since I started trying to use it up (about 5 weeks) I've used up Maybelline Pulse Perfection mascara, wet'n'wild H2O eyeliner, a loreal mascara, a maybelline lipgloss, a wet'n'wild eyeshadow in cream, and too faced shadow insurance. I'm keeping track since I'm trying out project ten pan. Only 4 more to go!


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 30, 2010)

I used up a bare escentuals fondation and fructis gel.


----------



## Anna (Oct 3, 2010)

white sands orchids oil.


----------



## Anna (Oct 7, 2010)

pravanna hydrating leave in conditioner


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 7, 2010)

John Masters Lavender Rosemary Shampoo and John Masters Citrus and Neroli Conditioner.


----------



## Anna (Oct 13, 2010)

lancome 1.7 bifacial eye make up remover


----------



## lolaB (Oct 13, 2010)

I finished a bottle of Seche Vite and Diorshow Blackout today!


----------



## rose white (Oct 17, 2010)

Finished another Maybelline lipgloss yesterday.


----------



## Anna (Oct 18, 2010)

biolage hydrating body balm


----------



## Anna (Oct 18, 2010)

and redken plump something something hair junk


----------



## Anna (Oct 21, 2010)

clinique all about eyes rich


----------



## Tyari (Oct 24, 2010)

Maybelline Unstoppable eyeliner in Onyx. YAY ME!!!!!


----------



## Tyari (Oct 24, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Anna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> cotton rounds!! weee!!! So I've discovered the secret of using up stuff. This may shock you too. YOU HAVE TO USE STUFF!! Thats right. It just cant sit in the cabinet and stare at you. I know. Mind blowing! So now I'm making it a point to use stuff EVERY day. It's my motiviation to take a shower. Fix my hair. Take care of my skin. I have this stuff siting around. I HAVE TO USE IT or its money down the toilet. We shall see how long this lasts.




Amen!


----------



## Anna (Oct 24, 2010)

*happy dance*



> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybelline Unstoppable eyeliner in Onyx. YAY ME!!!!!


----------



## Tyari (Oct 24, 2010)

MAC Stud eyebrow pencil.


----------



## perlanga (Oct 24, 2010)

I wanna use up more makeup  WAHHH


----------



## Tyari (Oct 24, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanna use up more makeup  WAHHH




Me too!! I'm trying to use more of my shadows.  I have never hit pan on one of my shadows, yet!!


----------



## Anna (Oct 24, 2010)

me three! the stuff i have a ton of ddoesnt seem to budge but stuff i dont have a lot off i go through like water....


----------



## Anna (Oct 26, 2010)

aquage sea extend volumizing shampoo and aussie awesome volume conditioner that i used for shaving. weee!!!!!


----------



## Anna (Oct 27, 2010)

clinique lash doubeling mascara mini thing..


----------



## perlanga (Nov 1, 2010)

October Use ups

Mane N Tail Shampoo
Pantene Sheer Volume Shampoo
Dove Intensive Repair conditioner sample
VS So Sexy Hairspray
Mini Avon Wash-off waterproof mascara


----------



## Anna (Nov 5, 2010)

clarins pure and radient mask


----------



## Anna (Nov 7, 2010)

it was definantly a use it up day!

Body shop satusm,...wahtever orange scented body wash

lancome radience face soap

clinique all about eyes


----------



## Anna (Nov 10, 2010)

neutrogenia skin ID foaming facial cleanser, aquage freezing hair spray, lancome bifacile eye make up remover 1.7oz and after tonight or tomorrow mornign sample of body shops smoothing facial serum


----------



## Anna (Nov 20, 2010)

pureology repair color preserve spray


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 20, 2010)

I used my philosophy bodywash.


----------



## perlanga (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm moving in a few days so I used up quite a bit this month!

Mark Chocolate Orchid Scent Mist
Mark Makeup bag
Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum
Mark Blush in Afterglo
J&amp;J's Lavender Baby Shampoo
Avon False Lash Effect Mascara
Freeman facial masks (2)
Essence facial bar
Maybelline Expert Eyeliner in Chestnut Brown

Aussie Awesome Volume Hairspray

Beckham Woman perfume sample


----------



## Anna (Nov 28, 2010)

clarins black glittery eye liner and sebastian drench professional treatment...


----------



## Anna (Dec 2, 2010)

kenra mango butter conditioner


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2010)

redken real control deep conditioner


----------



## Anna (Dec 8, 2010)

kenra volumizing sulfate free shampoo


----------



## Anna (Dec 12, 2010)

wee!! Moroccan oil light, clarins gentle foaming face wash for normal/combo skin, samples of oxy face wash and acne treatment, and I feel like there was something else but I cannot remember what.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 13, 2010)

You go anna! Ive used up my Oil of Olay moisturizer, my nail polish remover, my nailpolish restore.  My murad samples and one of  my roll on perfumes.


----------



## Anna (Dec 18, 2010)

aquage uplifting foam, monistat anti whatever used as foundation primer


----------



## katana (Dec 19, 2010)

I used up all of my Revlon Cream quad! In all 4 colours! I want to buy again!


----------



## Dope (Dec 25, 2010)

Um... i pretty much used up this eyeshadow quad i got @ claires (lol) of couple years ago XD. It's actually pretty good quality.


----------



## Dope (Dec 25, 2010)

&amp; My Sephora compact foundations (2)


----------



## Dope (Dec 25, 2010)

some Revlon concealor + highlighter duo ( though I haven't completely used the highlighter side)


----------



## Anna (Dec 28, 2010)

clinique all about eyes rich


----------



## perlanga (Dec 28, 2010)

Huggies Cucumber &amp; Green Tea Baby Wash
MAC Pro Eye Makeup Remover
Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy perfume
Infusium 23 Conditioner
Genes Vitamin E Creme
Jafra Royal Almond Hand Creme
CVS pack of cotton rounds
Aveno Bath Treatments
John Freida Frizz Ease hairspray


----------



## Anna (Jan 6, 2011)

kiehls...fragrance something love oil love musk something like that


----------



## Anna (Jan 7, 2011)

clarins hand and nail treatment lotion 7oz size. on 01/24/10 I posted that I used up a small one and was opening up this large one. It lasted me just under a year!!!!


----------



## Anna (Jan 8, 2011)

family dollar benzoyl peroxide, clinique acne mask


----------



## Anna (Jan 9, 2011)

hempz age defying body lotion


----------



## Anna (Jan 11, 2011)

dove mini deodorant and schwartzkopf rescue repair conditioner


----------



## Anna (Jan 12, 2011)

moroccan oil hydrating deep conditioner, proactive face wash


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 12, 2011)

Fresh Rose lip balm


----------



## Anna (Jan 14, 2011)

sebastian reshaper hair spray


----------



## Anna (Jan 18, 2011)

pravanna volumizing sulfate free shampoo, cuccio pomagrante body scrub


----------



## Anna (Jan 21, 2011)

schwartzkopf rescue repair split ends serum, lancome eyeshadow base, clarins black eye liner


----------



## perlanga (Jan 23, 2011)

I have used up so much this month and it's still not even over!!!! My bathroom stash is definitely much smaller!

Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Cream
Yves Rocher Three Minute Purifying Mask
Almond Scented Shower Gel
Pantene Restoratives Anti-Breakage Conditioner
Vanilla Sugar Bubble Bath
Citrus Ginger Mini Body Lotion
Revlon Conditioner
Almay One Coat Thickening Waterproof Mascara
B&amp;BW Cherry Blossom Hand Soap
WnW lipgloss in Rose Gold
John Freida Secret Weapon Creme
CVS Eye Makeup Remover
Rose Bath Petals


----------



## Anna (Jan 23, 2011)

good job! Doesnt it feel good to get rid of this stuff?


----------



## Anna (Jan 25, 2011)

redken quick drying travel sized hair spray


----------



## Anna (Jan 28, 2011)

mac studio sculpt concealer


----------



## geeko (Jan 30, 2011)

MAC Cleanse off oil


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 2, 2011)

I finally used up one of my many Stila Lipglosses (kitten).


----------



## SadAng3l (Feb 6, 2011)

I used up my L'Oreal Elvive Full Restore Shampoo. I've still got some of the conditoner left though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anna (Feb 6, 2011)

Random clarins night cream sample+random clarins eye cream


----------



## Anna (Feb 9, 2011)

matrix vavoom trial sized hair spray


----------



## llehsal (Feb 11, 2011)

MAC Kohl Liner in Black.  Lasted me years.


----------



## Anna (Feb 13, 2011)

clinique rinse off cleanser, ahava hibuscus fig body wash, clarins wrinkle control eye cream, clarins brightening day lotion, nail polish remover


----------



## SadAng3l (Feb 14, 2011)

Vera Wang Priness perfume 30ml. I already went out and bought the 100ml in it though




 so im not sure if it still counts lol.


----------



## rose white (Feb 17, 2011)

I used up Maybelline Color Sensational lipstick in Warm Me Up.


----------



## SadAng3l (Feb 18, 2011)

DKNY Be Delicious 50ml


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 20, 2011)

Not on a no-buy, but trying rather (unsucsessfully) to cut my buying down. This AM: Makeup Forever HD #5 Blue primer. Managed to get the last little bit out as I wore foundation today, and expected lots of photos to be taken. Will have to rebuy, as I don't have anything else for colour correction... Last night: It's a 10! Leave-In, 4oz bottle. Long time coming, it stopped spritzing about a month ago, so I've had to turn it over and take it from the bottle, and run it through my palms &amp; hair. Already have a backup, though...


----------



## perlanga (Feb 23, 2011)

I really hope I continue with this use up streak! I have cleaned out so much clutter, this is all stash stuff!

Suave Almond &amp; Shea Butter Shampoo
Jafra Deep Cleansing Mask
Caress Evenly Gorgeous Bath Bars
B&amp;BW Loofah
B&amp;BW Cherry Blossom Hand Soap
Aveeno Moisturizing Cream
Purpose Facial Soap
Johnson's Baby Shampoo
Ion Intensive Protein Rebuilder
L'Oreal Skin Genesis Face Lotion
Body Shop Blue Corn Mask sample
Secret Clinical Deodorant

Lady Speed Stick 24/7 Deodorant

Bag of Cotton Balls


----------



## Anna (Feb 27, 2011)

redken forceful finishing spray travel size, random clarins night cream,


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 28, 2011)

Hard Candy Sheer Envy primer. Bobbi Brown Tinted Moisturizer. Klorane Chamomile Shampoo (200mL). Cetaphil Daily Hydrating Lotion Travel Tube. J&amp;J No More Tangles De-Tangling Spray. LRP Toleraine Dermo-Cleanse. and... had to replace my shu lash curler. But I don't know if that counts as really finishing something up?


----------



## Anna (Feb 28, 2011)

mac 1whatever foundation brush that was 6+years old died, travel sized moroccan oil, clarins contouring face lotion, random bad smelling avon body scrub


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 17, 2011)

Albeit, last week: Nuxe Prodigieux Eye Contour Cream.


----------



## aMilii (Mar 21, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *coke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> oh my god, this thread makes me feel so bad. I need to use up some of my stuff before i buy more :x



this is exactly what i was thinking!


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 26, 2011)

Bobbi Brown Skin foundation.


----------



## perlanga (Mar 27, 2011)

Didn't use up too much this month   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> , I really want to clean some of this clutter out!

Perlabella Retinol Capsule Sample Pack
Stila Kitten Eyeshadow Sample
Lever 2000 Fresh Aloe Bath Bars
Avon Astonishing Lengths Mascara
Strivectin SD Concentrate Sample
CVS Silk N' Smooth Lipbalm
Aveeno Positively Smooth 2-in-1 Body Wash
Pantene Restoratives Anti-Breakage Conditioner

Bare Minerals Prime Time Primer Sample
Degree Deodorant

Aveeno Skin Balancing Bar


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 28, 2011)

Cetaphil Daily Cleanser (250mL) Matrix Biolage Hydrotherapie Conditioning Balm


----------



## vicky1804 (Mar 29, 2011)

Im using up as we are moving to a smaller place, used up Alberto Balsam Conditioner and Garnier Pure face wash.


----------



## aMilii (Mar 30, 2011)

Trying to seriously clean up by finishing all the nearly empty containers of lotions etc. in my bathroom!

-Aveeno daily moisture body lotion

-Goldbond medicated hand lotion

-Purell --hey, flu season ain't over yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Softsoap coconut shea butter body wash

-Eucerin daily shower oil

-jumbo bag of cotton rounds

-Diorshow black out mascara


----------



## vicky1804 (Apr 6, 2011)

Used up my 100ml bottle of Snow Fairy Shower Gel

Getting there slowly


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 6, 2011)

Smith's rosebud salve whoop first one gone, now on to the strawberry one!! Love this thread btw!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow! You gals go through a lot and fast! I'm on a 10 pan no-buy.  I've about hit pan on 4 items. I will have to get the names of everything compiled and post an update on what I've used up.  The only thing I don't like about 10pans are that you use the product til it's gone and then you either repurchase it or you don't, but if you do, why did you use it up? LOL  I know you don't want your cosmetics to expire on you, but i think you know what i mean. I'm really wanting Smashbox's Photo Finish Primer in Light so badly and have so much to get through before I can buy again. How do I go without this primer?! I know, I'll just have to ask for it for Mother's Day.  Kind of a ways off, but better late than never!

Congrats to all of you that are sticking to your no-buys and using up what you have!  I only hope to do as well as y'all.  So are you counting all beauty products in your no-buys/10pans?  How long are your no-buys lasting? Can't wait to hear the feedback. What inspiration it is to see people actually finish up their products!


----------



## tiarra (Apr 10, 2011)

Maybelline Volum' Express The Falsies mascara. I'm using One by One mascara now.


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 15, 2011)

The Body Shop Coconut Lip Butter. Kings &amp; Queens Aztec King Vanilla showergel. YSL Faux Cils #8 Sublime Grey (well, dried up.) Matrix Biolage Hydrotherapie shampoo.


----------



## vicky1804 (Apr 23, 2011)

Used up my Big shampoo from Lush and my mouthwash


----------



## rose white (Apr 25, 2011)

I used up Tarte Blushing Bride Cheek stain.


----------



## perlanga (Apr 30, 2011)

April Use up's

Aveda Hand Relief Lotion
Curel Original Moisture Lotion
Philosophy Happy Birthday, Beautiful 3-in-1
John Frieda Frizz Ease Hairspray
Lemongrass Aromatherapy Body Lotion
Aveeno Skin Balancing Bar
Mary Kay Indulge Soothing Eye Gel
Vanilla Sugar Bath Soap
Apple Waterlash Mascara

Dove Sensitive Skin Bath Bars


----------



## Maria Galindo (May 2, 2011)

*i just hit pan on my mac studio fix powder and it broke my heart!!!*


----------



## xina751 (May 4, 2011)

I just hit the pan today on my CS 6 blush/contour palette. I'm so obsessed with highlight n contour!!


----------



## vicky1804 (May 7, 2011)

Used up my Radox Relaxing bath salts


----------



## aMilii (May 8, 2011)

Finished a philosophy 'hope in a jar' facial moisturizer, diorshow blackout mascara, black glitter and chocolate nano eyeliners from sephora, pink bar of dove soap, and finally burned out my old flat iron


----------



## janetgriselle (May 8, 2011)

Revlon Colorstay Eyeshadow in Black  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane (May 14, 2011)

Caudalie Gentle Cleanser. Bioderma Sensibio H20 Micelle Solution mini-bottle. Sally Hansen Mega-Gloss Top Coat. Lancome Huile Douceur. YSL Touche Eclat No. 1 pen. (but it's HG, and I had a backup. How much does that really count?)


----------



## Dinitchka (May 25, 2011)

I am NOT on a No-Buy, but I am trying to get only things I REALLY do need. It's sooooo difficult





I am using up all my samples (except for the ones I am carrying in my makeup bag or collecting ... which isn't many).

Today I used up a face primer ... Giorgio Armani: Fluid Master Primer (sample)

I'm on my way to making room in my overflowing collection.


----------



## perlanga (May 31, 2011)

May Use Ups! Stash is steady dwindling and I'm $aving, YAY ME!

Aveda Carribean Therapy Body Creme
Caprice Naturals Hairspray
VS Pure Seduction Body Spray
Aveeno Skin Balancing Bar
L'Oreal Vive Pro Moisturizing Shampoo
Tigi Catwalk Oatmeal &amp; Honey Conditioner
Vanilla Sugar Body Wash
Revlon Liquid Eye Pen in Black
VS Love Spell Body Spray
L'Oreal Conditioner
Avon Naturals Watermelon Lipbalm
Maybelline Waterproof Liquid Liner in Black
Aveda Brillant Damage Control Heat Protector


----------



## aptgirl (Jun 1, 2011)

TBS body exfoliater! It was a nightmare! Glad I finished it off!


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 1, 2011)

Urban Decay Eyeshadow - Midnight Cowboy Rides Again..... going to have to get another or the vegan palette (can't remember the name) which has it too.


----------



## AndreaRenee (Jun 5, 2011)

AG Sterling Silver Conditioner... so sad!


----------



## angels41105 (Jun 5, 2011)

Finally used something up. My mario badescu healing cream. And i'm sad. Going to run out and get more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KitaRei (Jun 7, 2011)

I used up some DHC skincare samples, one DHC face cream, and a Neutrogena face scrub.


----------



## perlanga (Jun 30, 2011)

Bodysource Sugar Sweet Body Mist

TIGI Beadhead Contol Freak Straightener

Neutrogena Makeup Remover towelettes

Avon Satin Deluxe Eyeshadow Duo in Plum Pair

L'Oreal Crystal Eyeshadow in Smokey Topaz

Almay Bright Eyeshadow in Mocha Shimmer

Random Nobrand Eyeshadow palette

Clinique Gel-Creme Face lotion

B&amp;BW Shower Gel in Sweet Pea

Estee Lauder perfume sample


----------



## CLKR97 (Jul 9, 2011)

I finished my jar of BB Hydrating Eye Cream........I luv that stuff !


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 28, 2011)

Avene 50mL thermal water spray (mini size.) QUO Moisturizing Nail Polish Remover. Matrix Biolage Restoratherapie shampoo (1L.) Klorane Pomegrante Shampoo, 200mL. L'Oreal Vive Pro Hydra Gloss Conditioner for Very Dry/Damaged Hair (my last back-up bottle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) MAC MSFN in Light. Juice Beauty Organic Cleansing Gel. Kings &amp; Queens honey body wash.


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 28, 2011)

I just used up:

St.Ives naturally clear Green Tea cleanser

Skoah Smooth Talk Body lotion

the Body Shop Lightening Touch illuminating pen


----------



## chichichobits (Jul 28, 2011)

My Nunaat Karite Special leave in conditioner and my L'Oreal Never Fail Lipgloss in Truffle


----------



## KitaRei (Jul 28, 2011)

I just used up a few makeup samples, a face scrub, a mascara, and a liquid eyeliner.. unfortunately I just bought a LOT on my vacation back home... so yeah back to the beginning..


----------



## perlanga (Jul 29, 2011)

I didn't use up much this month, I think I bought way more than I used up!

Neutrogena Makeup Remover Towelettes

ELF Tone Correcting Concealer

Nuerto Facial Soap

Smashbox Photo Finish Primer Sample

Benefit Prime Time Primer

Milani Glimmer Stripes in Honey Glimmer


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jul 29, 2011)

Just had to rebuy:

Philosophy's Eye Believe Eye Cream

Aveeno's Positively Ageless Moisturizer w/SPF30

NYC Waterproof Eyeliner Pencil in Black

Everything else seems to be doing well.... for now.....LOL


----------



## taliacrayon24 (Aug 2, 2011)

Used up my Origins face wash, and I'm trying to figure out if this one mascara I have is done for or not...


----------



## iamunique (Aug 11, 2011)

What make ups do you like to use?


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 13, 2011)

TiGi Bedhead Conditioner 250mL bottle of Bioderma Sensibio Micelle Solution Essie Disappearing Trick cuticle treatment Essie Good to Go topcoat Avene Large Thermal Water spray


----------



## KitaRei (Aug 15, 2011)

I used up a Jasmine body spray, a bunch of samples, and I was able to combine like products (two of the exact same body sprays and two of the same nail polish removers).  Still so much to go...


----------



## risitas (Aug 23, 2011)

Finished my tube of The Falsies mascara.  Moved on to an unopened Covergirl Lash Blast Volume mascara that I had in my stash. I REALLY like The Falsies!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 25, 2011)

I finished my Maybelline One By One mascara! Going on to Revlon Grow Luscious, I hope it works!


----------



## KitaRei (Aug 26, 2011)

This week I used up my mini sized Awake Daily Call face serum, a mini Neutrogeena face scrub, and some more samples.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SassyAuburn (Aug 27, 2011)

I "hit pan" on my L'Oreal Paris Magic Smooth Souffle Makeup. Got a lot around the edges but I do see the bottom of the jar!

I am almost completely out of their Magic Perfecting Base as well.... but I've got a backup waiting in my drawer!!


----------



## perlanga (Aug 27, 2011)

I used up a whole store this month!

Nuerto Facial Soap

Nexxus Pro Mend Conditioner

Purpose Gentle Cleansing Wash

VS Extra Lengthening Mascara

Clairol Colorseal Conditioner

Origins Modern Friction Exfoliator Sample

B&amp;BW Sweet Pea Body Lotion

Suave 24 Hour Deodorant

Aussie Leave In Conditioning Spray

J&amp;J's Baby Shampoo

Tarina Tarantino Pearl Glow Primer

Got2B Guardian Angel Flat Iron Balm

Herbal Essences 2-in-1 Shampoo &amp; Conditioner


----------



## ScarletSunshine (Aug 31, 2011)

I love this thread!  I have gone completely overboard purchasing makeup the past several months so I am going to do my best not to buy anything for the month of September.  

As for using things up- I tossed my favorite L'Oreal Color Riche lipstick in Coffee Bean yesterday, the tube was BARE.  I've got 5, yes FIVE, from different brands that are similar so I am going to move on to those instead of getting another one.


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 17, 2011)

Pack of Shiseido facial cotton. Maybelline Great Lash Clear &amp; Full 'n' Soft mascaras. Yes to Carrots! Pampering Conditioner Olay body wash


----------



## perlanga (Sep 29, 2011)

Caress Body Bars

Aveeno Positively Radiant Daily Moisturizer

Aussie Flexible Hold HS

Dove Rich Color Conditioner

B&amp;BW Loofah

VS Beauty Rush Mositure Gel

Murad Shampoo for Thin Hair

Origins Modern Friction


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 1, 2011)

I hit pan on Maybelline's EyeStudio eyeshadow in Ivy Icon. It was like my first real, quality eyeshadow that has served me well for 19 months. RIP


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 2, 2011)

I used up my stila kitten and im pretty done with my CG TM.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Oct 8, 2011)

- UDPP mini

- l'oreal double extend mascara (only the mascara part, i hated the "extension" part and never used it)

almost used up my milani liquif'eye liner as well, i think i can sharpen it 1-2 more times until i can't hold it anymore! woooop!


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 10, 2011)

YSL Touche Eclat #1 BB Skin, #00 Alabaster foundation 50mL Avene Thermal Water mini Nip + Fab Clean Fix cleansing oil MAC Brush Cleanser Hard Candy Sheer Envy primer


----------



## KitaRei (Oct 16, 2011)

I used up a mini bottle of Body Shop Fresh White Musk body lotion and body soap that I was given as a gift.. woot! (didn't really care for the smell..)


----------



## Diorable29 (Oct 17, 2011)

I used up my Milani EASYLINER retractable pencil in Black.


----------



## ablueorange (Oct 18, 2011)

So samples count? Haha

This week I used up:

Clinique Even Better Skin Tone Correction Moisturizer .5 oz deluxe sample 

Blinc Mascara deluxe sample (which I LOVED and really want the full size of, but will have to wait until I use up the 1 full sized and 2 deluxe sample sized mascara I currently have)

Biore Blemish fighting Ice Cleanser sample packet (hated it!)

Crabtree &amp; Evelyn La Source Hand Therapy lotion packet

Jouer lip enhancer deluxe sample

woo woo! Got a bunch of body products near the end of their lives so they should be used up soon, yay progress!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 24, 2011)

> So samples count? Haha
> 
> This week I used up:
> 
> ...


 Ooh, how did you like this? Is this the one with SPF20? I'm currently using a deluxe sample and still not sure what to make of it... On topic: Caudalie Cleansing Water To-Go YSL Faux Cils #9 Noir Radical mascara Another 2 bottles of Yes to Carrots! conditioner Neutrogena Anti-Residue shampoo Bioderma Sensibio AR Anti-Rougeurs cream


----------



## ablueorange (Oct 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Maris Crane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Ooh, how did you like this? Is this the one with SPF20? I'm currently using a deluxe sample and still not sure what to make of it*...
> ...


 I've used up a full size as well as 3 deluxe sized samples. I like it a lot because I think it has the perfect amount of moisturization for my skin type, but I wouldn't say that it does much for the "skin correcting" part, at least not that I've noticed. Because of the price I probably won't buy it again because it doesn't have super tone correcting properties but I wouldn't turn away any free samples!


----------



## KitaRei (Oct 25, 2011)

Just used up a mini Sekkisei Lotion Excellent and a full sized one from a different Japanese brand, and Proofit liquid eyeliner (also Japanese.)  I was happy to use those up, but now I can't find my other liquid eyeliner!...


----------



## Barefootlady 27 (Oct 26, 2011)

I really like the Clinique Even Better Moisturizer too.  I got a sample and it's almost gone, I'm not big on spending money on brands, but I think I'm going to have to spring for more of this.

Let see, what have I used up lately?  Not much, but I'm scraping pan, and going on the bottom few drops on a handful of products.


----------



## perlanga (Oct 30, 2011)

VS Brilliant Lipshine in Rock Me

Rite Aid Hair Regrowth Treatment

B&amp;BW Dark Kiss Shower Gel

Urban Decay 24/7 Liner in Zero

EOS Lipbalm

Pantene Smooth N' Sleek 2-n-1

Neutrogena Fresh Foaming Cleanser

Caress Bath Bars


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 4, 2011)

Revlon GrowLuscious mascara and Great Lash Waterproof mascara- feels good to finally use them up ^^


----------



## ablueorange (Nov 4, 2011)

Used up since last post:

Victoria's Secret Girls' Night Daily Body Wash

Bath and Body Works Country Chic Supercharged Body Scrub

Secret Smooth Effects Deodorant in Smooth Powder

Blistex Five Star Lip Protection SPF 30

Living Proof Straight Styling Spray

Sephora Lip Gloss in Bronzed Beauty (OMG guys, I used up a lip gloss!! O.O)

Neutrogena Norwegian Formula Fast Absorbing Hand Cream

Bath and Body Works Secret Wonderland Bubble Bath

Burberry Body Eau de Parfum Sample

Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave-In Conditioner Sample

L'Occitane Pivoine Flora Eau De Parfum Sample

L'Occitane Pivoine Flora Eau De Parfum Sample

Woo WOO!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Barefootlady 27 (Nov 6, 2011)

I finally get to add my Lorial oil free eye make-up remover! I replaced it with a bottle of Coconut oil, which my MIL swears by as a make-up remover (tried olive oil and which hazel, liked it OK) it's also a antimicrobial and a really good moisturizer.  Yay!


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 6, 2011)

Bioderma Sensibio H20 Micelle Solution, 250mL Mini size Prada L'eau ambree shower gel (which I actually really liked, considering I find most Prada fragrances to be too green &amp; absolutely rank) Cetaphil Gentle Cleanser (which I was using to clean my brushes)


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 26, 2011)

Essence Multi Action Flase Lash Effect Mascara and Rimmel London Stir It Up eyeshadow


----------



## perlanga (Nov 30, 2011)

This months use ups!

CHI Infra texture Hairspray

L'Occitane Ultra Rich Body Cream

Herbal Essences Replenishing Conditioner

CHI Organics Nutrient Therapy Silk Oil

L'Occitane Shea Butter Extra Gentle Soap

Physican's Formula Eye Marker in Black

Aveeno Positively Radiant Moisturizer


----------



## Maris Crane (Dec 7, 2011)

Shiseido Perfect Mascara Defining Volume mini Prestige My Biggest Lashes, Very Black NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum


----------



## Diorable29 (Dec 10, 2011)

Cover FX powder compact


----------



## AndreaRenee (Dec 11, 2011)

Proclaim Argan Oil Intense Hydrating Masque.

UDPP mini.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Dec 17, 2011)

Covergirl Lashblast mascara- finally! ^^


----------



## paradoxx (Dec 20, 2011)

I used up my MAC Grand Entrance eye shadow. It's my favorite highlight color and was a LE. Thank god I have a backup.


----------



## Maris Crane (Dec 20, 2011)

Neutrogena Healthy Volume Carbon Black mascara


----------



## Caryatid (Dec 20, 2011)

I am basically on no-buy through the end of January, I have decided, subscriptions excepted.

I did finish my Julep Nail Therapy, only to be receiving another because Julep loves me, lol.


----------



## Dinitchka (Dec 28, 2011)

I have used up the following:

EstÃ©e Lauder Sumptuous Bold Volumeâ„¢ Lifting Mascara sample (Not bad but a little too wet for my taste. Will not purchase full size.)

Jurlique Balancing Foaming Cleanser (This was a sample. I have a full size and I LOVE it!!)

Hard Candy Nobody's Perfect - Concealer Palette in fair (I will not be repurchasing. Did not work for me. I did like the travel friendly size and the range of colours)    

A package of Dollar Tree make-up remover wipes (I bought these on a whim, thinking they would not work. They melt off my black mascara, red lipstick and do not aggravate my face. I LOVE THESE!!! Has to be the best or close to the best make-up remover wipes I have ever used. Plus they are moist. Defo will repurchase when my other removers are gone)


----------



## perlanga (Dec 31, 2011)

Suave Professionals Sleek Shampoo

The Body Shop Tea Tree Mask

Lubriderm Intense Skin Repair Body Lotion

Pretty Nails Instant Polish Remover

Ulta Rejuvenating Shower Gel in Cozy Casmere

Physician's Formula Concealer Twins

Origins Vitazing moisturizer

Dove Go Fresh Cucumber Body Wash

Neutrogena Skin Clearing Concealer

Yes to Tomatoes Facial Lotion Sample

Murad Perfecting Day Cream Sample

Nuetrogena Ageless Essentials Lotion

Hemp &amp; Argan Oil Leave-In Conditioner

Nuetrogena Fresh Foaming Cleanser


----------



## perlanga (Jan 31, 2012)

Organix Moroccan Argan Oil Conditioner
Revlon Colorstay Lipstick in Flesh
Nuetrogena Skinclearing Concealer
Clinique Take the Day off Makeup Remover
Pantene Frizzy to Straight Conditioner
Dr Scholls Original Foot Powder


----------



## Dinitchka (Feb 1, 2012)

EstÃ©e Lauder GWP quad eyeshadow set (I will be sanitizing it and 'repurposing' it for some loose eyeshadow pigments)

Lorac oil free foundation (did not like this at all. Thank goodness it's used up)


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Feb 1, 2012)

Almay One Coat Dial Up mascara (meh it was okay but it flaked)

Ulta Anti Bacterial hand cream in Citrus Splash

*woot post number 333!!!*


----------



## VitaminElle (Feb 4, 2012)

Just finished my (third) tube of Benefit's bad gal lash mascara!


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 4, 2012)

Just finished up my 8th Lancome waterproof concealer...been using it for so many years its amazing. 

Buxom lash mascara

Urban Decay eyeshadows in Ransom, Fishnet, Smog, and oil slick

Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner pencils in Zero, Dime, Crash, Graffiti, and oil slick

Urban Decay eyelash primer potion and lip primer potion

Loreal voluminous mascara carbon black

Elf eyeborw kit

Revlon berry lip stain

Chanel discontinued gunmetal eyeshadow

NYC black liquid liner

Almay color match liquid blush

Josie maran argan oil

dr lewin by kinerase eye and face creams

Dragons blood even skin corrector

Jerome russell hair color in Pink Flamingo


----------



## Pancua (Feb 9, 2012)

I've used up my first make up item!  I had to say goodbye to my MAC Zoom Fast Black Last mascara today.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 13, 2012)

Im done with my mac concealer!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Feb 22, 2012)

This is the biggest amount of items I've used up yet...

Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine Anti Humidity Smoothing Milk

It's a Ten Miracle Leave in Product

Yves Rocher Naturals Bodywash

Neutrogena Acne Stress Control 3-in-1 cleanser

Bodycology cream in Sweet Petals


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 23, 2012)

I finally finished my MAC Mineral Skinfinish Natural powder. So glad to see this stuff gone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 25, 2012)

I used my Lush Dream cream! Its my 2nd tub!


----------



## perlanga (Feb 26, 2012)

Almay Pure Blends Mineral Makeup
B&amp;BW Sea Island Cotton Body Wash
Pond's Dry Skin Cream
Aveeno Intense Relief Hand Cream
Ed Hardy Born Wild Perfume Sample Spray
Clearasil Adult Tinted Acne Cream
Aquafina Lip Balm
Bodysource Sweet Pea Shower Gel
Mary Kay Bella Belara Perfume


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 26, 2012)

Used up my Arbonne FC5 moisturizing night cream! I've had that thing for what seems like an eternity!


----------



## calexxia (Feb 29, 2012)

I killed off two products today: my beloved L'Occitane en Provence shea butter cream that I'd been using to alleviate my exczema (Hey, with all of these subscriptions, I've got SO many skincare products, I gotta stop buying!) and a melon-flavored lip balm (another area where I have so many from samples and freebies that it may be a LONG time before I have to purchase!)


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 4, 2012)

I used up my Neutrogena Healthy Skin face lotion!


----------



## marsqurine (Mar 25, 2012)

I have been on a low buy this year and I hope to finish more things and write reviews! I desperately need to reclaim more space on my Vanity, and have finished 16 items so far in 2012. I need to finish more makeup but I don't wear it to school everyday :/ Have a few more items coming up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

January 2012


Andrea Eye Q's Gel Makeup Remover for Eyes &amp; Lips (Retail) 
L'Oreal Serie Expert Vitamino Color Color Protecting Shampoo (Retail)

City Girl Aloe Vera Nail Polish Remover (Retail)

Clinique Mild Liquid Facial Soap (Deluxe Sample)

Bath &amp; Body Works Sweet Pea Shower Gel (Deluxe Sample)


February 2012


The Body Shop White Musk Body Lotion (Deluxe Sample) 
Dove Intense Repair Shampoo (Deluxe Sample)

2 Tubs of Dove Intense Repair Treatment Mask (Deluxe Sample)

Clinique Pore Minimizer Refining Serum (Deluxe Sample)


March 2012


 BabyPink T-zone Cover  (Retail) 
 Olay Regenerist Daily Regenerating Serum (Deluxe Sample)

 Neutrogena Anti-Residue Shampoo (Retail)

 Dove Intense Repair Conditioner (Deluxe Sample)

 Bath &amp; Body Works Orange Sapphire Body Lotion (Deluxe Sample)

 Vichy Hydra-Fresh Detoxifying Toner (Retail)


Retail sized: 6

Deluxe samples: 10

Makeup: 3

Skincare: 13


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 26, 2012)

Since I March I've used:

1. Juice Beauty face lotion (packet)

2. Cinderella mask from My Glam (packet)

3. Freemans beauty mask from My Glam (packet)

4.Ole Hendricksen face lotion (packet)

5. Vichy night cream (deluxe sample)

6. Benefit Some Kinda Gorgeous (full size)

7. The Body Shop lychee body butter (full size)

8. Aveno conditioner (full size)

I'm almost done with 3 to 5 more items... hope to get rid of them by the end of the month.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 26, 2012)

I used up a Freeman sachet and a bottle of John Frieda conditioner last night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 26, 2012)

I used up a 16 oz bottle of Philosophy's Chocolate Fudge bubble bath/shampoo/body wash.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 26, 2012)

I finished a bottle of  philosphy purity made simple, boscia day time moisturizer, kinerase night moisturizer, and devacurl conditioner recently.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 26, 2012)

I used up my elf mist spray and olay body wash.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 27, 2012)

I finished up a Sephora mascara and the Koh-Gen-Do sample wipes from this month's Birchbox (I like 'em, but won't pay the amount they want. Just not worth it for me)


----------



## perlanga (Mar 30, 2012)

Aveeno Skin Relief Moisturizing Lotion
Organix Brazilian Keratin Therapy Shampoo
Nick Chavez Plump n' Thick Shampoo Sample
Aveeno Poistively Radiant moisurizer
Retin A Micro Cream
Ulta Vanilla Sugar Shower Gel
Betsy Johnson Too Too Sample Perfume Spray Sample
Fresh Sugar Lipbalm
Ion Hairspray
Donna Karen Cashmere Mist Perfume Spray Sample
Estee Lauder Pure Color Eyeshadow in Tea Biscuit


----------



## calexxia (Mar 30, 2012)

And last night, I finished off an Urban Decay cream shadow and an Estee Lauder mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 3, 2012)

I finished up my travel size of the Urban Decay All-Nighter setting spray. Yaaay!


----------



## samplegal (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finished up my travel size of the Urban Decay All-Nighter setting spray. Yaaay!



So did I! Just yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 4, 2012)

I used up my John Frieda shampoo travel size, my Vichy night cream deluxe sample jar, my Vichy cleansing milk, my Vichy eye makeup remover, and a mascara.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And last night, I finished off an Urban Decay cream shadow and an Estee Lauder mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow, eyeshadows are the hardest for me. I feel like they never run out.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 7, 2012)

How long does it take you guys to finish a mascara completely? Is it full size or deluxe? And do you double coat/wear everyday?

Sorry for all the questions, I'm just really curious because i've never been able to finish one and I feel bad wasting it it when i throw it away!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long does it take you guys to finish a mascara completely? Is it full size or deluxe? And do you double coat/wear everyday?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I'm just really curious because i've never been able to finish one and I feel bad wasting it it when i throw it away!


I don't know of anyone who actually uses up all of thei mascara, it just gets old so we consider it "finished".


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't think I've ever actually finished a full sized one! I'm almost done with my mini Benefit Bad Gal Lash, but it's pretty small. Usually after 3-4 months, I consider a mascara done. 
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long does it take you guys to finish a mascara completely? Is it full size or deluxe? And do you double coat/wear everyday?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I'm just really curious because i've never been able to finish one and I feel bad wasting it it when i throw it away!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 9, 2012)

I ditched an old mascara last night and finally used the last of my Neutrogena eye cream that I thought would never die. I also gave away my Garnier eye cream to a relative.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 9, 2012)

Alright, you guys have convinced me haha. I only started wearing mascara the end the beginning of Janurary so i'm going to throw away the one I have now. It was a deluxe size anyway, and I have 4 more waiting for me to try!

So I guess I'll say I used up:

Origins Full Story Lush Lash deluxe mascara


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 11, 2012)

Totally finished with my deluxe sample of the Origins Checks and Balances face wash!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 11, 2012)

I finished two moisturizer foil packets and my sample of Mario Badescu Special Cucmber lotion.


----------



## styleitso (Apr 11, 2012)

Finally used up my Benefit's It's Potent Eye Cream...Eye creams seem to last forever!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 13, 2012)

Finished up my travel size Kiehl's Ultra Facial Oil-Free Toner.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 15, 2012)

John Frieda Brilliant Brunette shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## samplegal (Apr 30, 2012)

Here's everything I used up in April. Feels good to see it all listed out. Makes me feel like I made a pretty good dent in my overflowing pile-up (though temporarily, since it's all to be replaced with May's subscription boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).

*Full-sized:*

J.R.Watkins Sugar and Shea Body Scrub 8 oz

Pantene Nature Fusion Moisture Balance Shampoo 12.6 oz

Secret Deoderant 1.6 oz

L'Oreal Elnett Hairspray 11 oz

Caswell-Massey citrus bar soap 3.25 oz

Dermalogica Clearing Mattifier 1.3 oz.

Proactiv Moisturizer 1.7 oz

Skintimate Shave Gel 7 oz

*Samples:*

Kiehl's Creme de Corps Body Moisturizer .17 oz

Shiseido Future Solution Eye and Lip Cream .07 oz

Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque 1 oz

LUSH moisturizer in Gorgeous (No size, 5 uses)

Kerstin Florian Foot Balm 1.0 oz

Clear by Jean Jacques shampoo 1.7 oz

Clear by Jean Jacques conditioner 1.7 oz

Orofluido hair oil .17 oz

Lashfood Eyelash Conditioner .05 oz

Burberry Sheer Foundation #4 .03 oz

Pangea Facial Scrub .17 oz


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 30, 2012)

Skyn Iceland Eye Relief Pen.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 30, 2012)

A 4 oz bottle of Philosophy Candy Cane 3in1


----------



## BeautyWithin (Apr 30, 2012)

Hard Candy Glamoflague concealer in light had it since last spring and i used it pretty much every single day so it lasted for about a year, and not to mention its only 6 dollars and its really good product for the price.


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 30, 2012)

750 ml (25.36 FL.OZ.) Strawberry Shower Gel from The Body Shop


----------



## ladygrey (May 1, 2012)

Katy Perry Purr body wash.


----------



## page5 (May 1, 2012)

I just discovered this thread. I cleaned out and reorganized my makeup and skincare items a couple of nights ago and discovered that I have way too much stuff. My goal is to reduce what I have by about 40%. I am committing to only buying what I need to replace 

Tonight I used up a sample of Prevage from Elizabeth Arden.


----------



## page5 (May 8, 2012)

Used up a 2 oz tube of conditioner last night!


----------



## LydiaNichole (May 16, 2012)

This week I've used up:

-Olay Silk Whimsy Body Wash (huge, full sized bottle) 

-Mary Kay Signature Facial Highlighting Pen (Had it for several years and it's lasted me ages!) 

-Maybelline The Falsies Volume Express Mascara


----------



## Playedinloops (May 16, 2012)

I finished a 1 oz philosophy body wash sample up. Not much, but it's something!


----------



## page5 (May 16, 2012)

I used up two samples of Dior Capture Totale. Loved it. Wish I could afford it  






Also used up a face scrub sample.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

Finished a bottle of victoria's secret bodywash. I wish I could get through some cosmetics, but I still like using up ANY health/beauty item.


----------



## ladygrey (May 29, 2012)

I finished the Freeman Beauty Moisturizing conditioner. 

This stuff is awful. Smells gross, feels gross. Good riddance! Now, on to using up some makeup items...


----------



## samplegal (May 31, 2012)

Finished in May!

Still have way more coming in that going out. I think June will be a no-buy.

*Full sized:*

LUSH Ayesha Face Mask 2.1 oz

Sally Hansen Salon Effects Nail Polish Strips

Wembe Seaweed Soap Bar 3 oz

Nexxus Dualiste leave-in conditioning spray 7.5 oz

Dermalogica overnight clearing gel 1.7 oz

Pantene 2 in 1 classic shampoo &amp; conditioner 12.6 oz

*Sample-sized:*

Benta Berry Scrub Fluid .1 oz

Mario Badescu Enzyme Cleansing Gel (no size listed, 6 uses)

Mario Badescu Healing and Soothing Mask (no size listed, 4 uses)

Mario Badescu Aloe Moisturizer (no size listed, 6 uses)

LaLicious Sugar Reef Body Butter .33 oz

Yes to Cucumbers facial towelettes 10-count

Shiseido Revitalizing Essence .2 oz

Pangea Organics Facial Cream 1 oz

Dermalogica microfoliant .45 oz

Proactiv refining mask 1 oz

Jouer luminizing moisture tint  .07 oz

Elizabeth Arden Makeup Remover 1.7 oz

AHAVA Velvet Cream Wash .5 oz

AHAVA velvet body lotion .3 oz

Lift Lab Lift &amp; Firm Eye Cream (no size listed, used for about a month)


----------



## page5 (May 31, 2012)

[SIZE=medium]Since the last time I posted: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Jouer lip sheers samples [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Jouer cream eyeshadow samples [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Jouer concealer samples[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Jouer perfector samples[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]21 oz cellular renewal body lotion[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Lancome Juicy Tube[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Estee Lauder night repair serum large sample [/SIZE]


----------



## missionista (Jun 2, 2012)

I've been on a low-buy/use it up kick since December.  Here's what I've gotten through so far.  Hopefully I'll have lots more to post in June, as I'm going to try to do a monthly post form now on to stay accountable.

Products used up December 2011-May 2012

Pangea Organics Eye Cream (sample)

NIA 24 Skin Strengthening Complex (sample, .34 fl oz)

Supergoop! sunscreen wipes (sample)

FIX Malibu Immaculate Complexion Advanced Antioxidant serum (sample)

Algenist firming &amp; lifting cream (sample)

Showstoppers Fashion Tape (sample)

Britney Spears Curious perfume (sample)

Estee Lauder (?) lipglossâ€”clear with gold sparkles, no name/number (full size)--I'd had this for ages, and used almost all of it.  It was my favorite lip gloss but the last little bit at the bottom went off before I could really finish it completely.

Shiseido the Skincare firming cream (sample, 1 oz.)

Lâ€™occitane de Provence shea butter foot cream (sample)

Natureâ€™s Gate Daily SPF Sunscreen Moisture Cream (2 oz)

Lush Godiva solid shampoo bar (full size, 1.9 oz)

Kiehlâ€™s  Creamy Eye Treatment with Avocado (sample packet, .05 fl oz )

Heliotrope moisturizer (2 oz, full size)


----------



## Psylan (Jun 4, 2012)

I've used up Triple Tough Power Gel.

First nail polish I've ever used up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## purpleKB (Jun 5, 2012)

Over the weekend I used up my Yes to Blueberries Brightening Facial Towelettes (from my April Birchbox)... they came in very handy in the heat at a hot music festival!


----------



## productjunkie14 (Jun 15, 2012)

I need this thread . I have WAY too many productsand yet I cant get myself to cancel any subscriptions..  need to focus on using up my stuff and not buying any more !!

so far

KÃ©rastase FIBRE ARCHITECTE  ( I really want to replace this but I hae a ton of other hair protective products  ( plus its $42)

Malin+Goetz vitamin E lotion (packet)

That Gal' Brightening Face Primer Benefit (sample)

its a start...


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so in need of this thread. I've gone on a buying frenzy lately after being no buy for a month and a half.

I've used up in the last few weeks:

2- 1.75 oz tubes of Aquaphor

Revlon Lip butter in Sugar Plum

iDisguise under eye cream

I really, really need to use up eyeshadows.


----------



## sweethollywood (Jun 22, 2012)

just finished my proactiv face cleanser! i had two bottles of those and i started using both so when i combined one to the other, it left me with half a bottle of one!

im such a space waster  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha so out goes the proactiv face cleanser and im close to finishing a couple other ones as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i have about 6 face cleansers that are all less than half way full  i dont know why i buy them when i clearly dont need them -___-


----------



## perlanga (Jun 22, 2012)

Tressemme Tres Two hairspray Clearasil Adult Tinted Acne Cream VS Lash Lust mascara Nuterogena Healthy Volumne mascara UD Primer Potion Nivea Body Wash KMS Smooth &amp; Sleek Shampoo/Conditioner Sample Neutrogena Healthy Hair Deep Conditioner Nexxus Therappe Shampoo/Conditioner sample Revlon Conditioner sample Pure Romance Perfume Oil Roll on VS So Sexy Shine Serum Fresh Plum lipbalm


----------



## calexxia (Jun 23, 2012)

Accidentally finished up my favorite lip balm today. And by "accidentally", I mean it melted all out of the tube in my purse.


----------



## Barefootlady 27 (Jun 25, 2012)

I gave away an entire box (shoebox size) of make-up, nail polish, skin care samples, and perfume samples, or older perfume that I never use anymore.  Tossed anything iffy too.  It felt SO GOOD!  Now I have all my stuff properly organized again.  Used up two lip glosses, hit pan on a lip scrub, and finished off the other.  Oh, and I finished off two 1 oz. moisturizer samples, thanks to a Vegas trip, but ended up buying two more travel sized moisturizers (one for face, one for hands and feet), so that I had something while there, I hadn't expected to finish off the others, so didn't bring more.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 26, 2012)

Finished up an Essence of Beauty body scrub and swore to myself that I will NEVER buy their products again. The lip gloss I got from them tastes foul on the lips and the body scrub just had a very peculiar texture. Doesn't matter how cheap it is (these were super-bargains)....if it doesn't work for ya, it's a WASTE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samplegal (Jul 1, 2012)

This is my used up list for June. A poor showing in the full-sized category, but I'm hoping it means a lot of empties in July.

*Full sized:*

Lush Ocean Salt Face and Body Scrub 8.8 oz

*Sample-sized:*

Pond's Wet Cleansing Towelettes, 5 count

Weleda Pomegranate Firming Day Cream, 7ml

Urban Decay Deslick Makeup Setting Spray .51 oz

Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap 1 oz

Elizabeth Arden Ceramide Caspules 14 for face, 14 for eye

Kiehl's Abyssine Cream + .25 oz

Indie Lee Cleanser, vial, 2 uses

St. Tropez Gradual Tan 2.5 oz

Face Stockholm White Tea Shampoo 1 oz

Face Stockholm White Tea Conditioner 1 oz

Caudelie Eye Cream .03 oz

Sothys Grapefruit Vitamin Serum .5 oz


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my used up list for June. A poor showing in the full-sized category, but I'm hoping it means a lot of empties in July.
> 
> ...


 I had a poor showing in the full size area as well! You did pretty well for samples, though. I have a ton of products that are close to being done, so I'm really, really hoping that July will be an excellent month. This month I finished:

-Opti Free Contact Solution

-Dove Deodorant

-package of cotton circles

So, yeah, not the best month. Here's hoping for a better turn out of empties next month.


----------



## missionista (Jul 1, 2012)

*Products used up June 2012*

Full Size:

Coppertone Ultraguard Sunscreen (full size, 8oz,)

Burtâ€™s Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Cream (full size, .60 oz)

Lavender Durance en Provence soap (full size, 100 grams)

Sample size:

Atelier Cologne, Orange Sanguine (sample size, appx. 1 ml.)

Shu Uemura  Cleansing Oil Shampoo (sample, .5 fl oz.)

Aveeno Baby Sunblock  (sample, .3 oz)

Hermes Un Jardin sur la Toit perfume (sample size, appx. 1 ml)

Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream (sample, .1 oz)

Juicy Couture Original perfume (sample, appx 1ml)

Kiehlâ€™s Abyssine Cream + (sample, .25 fl oz)

I'm feeling really good about the amount of stuff I used in June, especially because I did not do so well with my no buy.


----------



## Heartbroken (Jul 1, 2012)

This is literally my first post on these forums, though I've been a lurker for a while.  I mostly frequent the Birchbox subscribers threads.  But my cosmetics habit is out of control; I would love a public place to hold myself accountable.  About a week ago, I spent a whole morning and afternoon inventorying _every last_ shower gel, eye liner, moisturizer, etc..I own.  I work at Bath and Body Works, so you can imagine.  I came up with 9 full word document pages full of items.  The only things I will acquire until absolutely needed will be gifts and my monthly birchbox samples.  Looking forward to using some of this shiz up with you guys!!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 1, 2012)

June 2012!

Kate Somerville Exfolikate sample

Ojon volumizing shampoo sample

Ojon volumizing conditioner sample

Peter thomas roth moisturizer sample

2 packets of the by terry foundation

1 kate somerville oil free moisturizer sample (LOVE)

two kate somerville body tanning towelettes and two facial tanning towelettes

1 nivea body wash


----------



## samplegal (Jul 2, 2012)

As long as we're "on it" with using up our stuff, we'll see some depletion. Here's also hoping for a good used-up July  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had a poor showing in the full size area as well! You did pretty well for samples, though. I have a ton of products that are close to being done, so I'm really, really hoping that July will be an excellent month. This month I finished:
> ...


----------



## page5 (Jul 4, 2012)

My June Used It Up list

4.2 oz  hand cream 

Sample vial of Leila Lou perfume 

kinerase face cream full size

kinerase eye cream full size

2 oz shower gel

5 oz Lâ€™Oreal styling gel

1 oz Maybelline foundation 

face cream sample

eye cream sample


----------



## perlanga (Jul 4, 2012)

nick chavez plump n thick shampoo


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 4, 2012)

I just finished my Organix brand Moroccan Argan Oil shampoo.  I go through 2 bottles of shampoo for 1 bottle of conditioner.  I finished the first bottle of the shampoo at the beginning of June and the second one today, July 4th.  Tomorrow I have to start using the Organix brand Macadamia Nut Oil shampoo and conditioner again.  They are both half full, so my goal is to finish them before I can buy more of the Argan Oil shampoo.  The Macadamia Nut oil ones will be added to my July Used It Up. 

Tammy

ThePeridotCricket


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 4, 2012)

Does handsoap count?  I finished Cilantro Peach foaming antibacterial handsoap on June 30th.  I got a deal 7 for $20 the day before their Semi-Annual Sale started.  Cilantro Peach is the first one I finished up.  It lasted about 10 days.  Whoa, it went fast. 

I will not be finishing up any actual makeup products in July.  I use lip butters, lipsticks, chapsticks, and I have 1 Urban Decay green eyeliner that I don't really use, but I don't use makeup other than that.  Anything on my face makes my acne worse.  I did get the Stila 1-step bronzer in my Birchbox.  I am using it on my decolletage because the lower part doesn't tan so much.  At this rate, the bronzer is gonna last forever.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Jul 7, 2012)

I used up:

~BeneFit Some Kinda Gorgeous Foundation

~Maybelline One by One Mascara

~Maybelline Super Stay 24 Hour Concealer


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 7, 2012)

In June, I finished up:


----------



## OohLala21 (Jul 17, 2012)

So glad I found this thread. I've already finished about 5 products this month and I need a place to keep myself accountable so that I make sure I'm using up more than I'm buying. I have so many products and samples, so from now on I'll try to do monthly posts. 

So far this month I've finished: (all full size)

Simple Makeup Remover Wipes

Covergirl Outlast Lip Stain (coral color)

BBW Pink Grapefruit body spray 

Revlon 3D Photoready mascara

Revlon Lip Butter in Berry Smoothie


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 17, 2012)

This really is inspiring me!  I have so much stuff to use! I still have dozens of products still in packaging.  I may even sell them just to move on from beauty hoarding haha


----------



## Dalisay (Jul 19, 2012)

Last month and this month, I used up:

1. Philosophy Purity Made Simple Cleanser 8 oz

2. My Beauty Diary Strawberry Yogurt Amino Acid cleanser 9 ml

3. Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Night Emulsion

4. Shieseido The Skincare Night Mositure Recharge - Enriched

5. DHC Lip Cream .05 oz (IT'S A MIRACLE!!! IT DIDN'T GET LOST)

I am a big skincare junkie, i always rotate my products which makes it almost impossible for me to use it up. Last month and this month was miracle(especially with the lip balm). So proud of myself


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm the same way with skincare stuff., except when I'm reviewing a product.  Even then, it's hard to not rotate other products in.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 27, 2012)

Finished my ahava bodywash from glossy box and a HUGE bottle of devacurl conditioner. Now I need to decide if I want to stick with devacurl or try out the ms. jessie's line...I used a sample of their curly meringue this morning and it smelled like heaven.


----------



## shandimessmer (Jul 27, 2012)

I just finished up my Simple Eye Makeup Remover last night and yesterday afternoon I finished up an Ulta hand sanitizer. I need to get started on my Empties Blog Post for July.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 30, 2012)

Here is what I used up in July.  I'm definitely more focused on using up items, including some I've had hanging around forever, like the Sheer Blonde shampoo.





LaLicious scrubs in Coconut Cream and Lily Mango - deluxe samples

Dr. Hauscka toner - deluxe sample

Peter Thomas Roth UnWrinkle Night - deluxe sample

Sheer Blonde shampoo - full size

Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich shampoo - deluxe sample

philosophy Amazing Grace shower gel - deluxe sample

Eminence Yam &amp; Pumpkin Peel - full size

Eminence Lime Stimulating Masque - full size

Eminence Hungarian Herbal Mud Treatment - full size

boscia Detoxifying Black Cleanser - deluxe sample

Biore Deep Cleansing Pore Strips - 14 count


----------



## page5 (Jul 31, 2012)

Here's my July 2012 used up list

Dove Intensive Repair Conditioner sample

Origins Mega Bright (DS)

Jouer Tinted Moisturizer Packets (6)

Olay Regenerist UV Protection full size

Full size volumizing mousse

Simple makeup remover wipes, travel size â€“ really liked 

Balenciaga Paris perfume sample â€“ okay 

Apothederm stretch mark cream DS

Skintersection dry skin cream full size

Estee Lauder cream concealer full size 

Savvy Boheme Allons-Y pit balm natural deodorant

Intense Shine Hair Conditioner, full size

Estee Lauder Sumptuous mascara DS

I expect to double this list next month - I have a vacation planned and have been setting aside several samples to take on the trip to conserve space.


----------



## missionista (Jul 31, 2012)

In July, I used up:

Comodynes Intensive self tanner (sample, 1 towelette)

Dermalogica age reversal eye complex (sample, foil pack, no size listed)

Borghese bagno di vita body soak (sample, 1 packet, no size listed)

Alaska Maid Goat Milk Soap in peppermint, (full size, 4.5 oz)

Hermes Un Jardin sur le Nil (sample, appx 1.5 ml)

Pangea Organics facial scrub, Egyptian geranium with adzuki bean &amp; cranberry (sample, foil packet .17 fl oz.)

1 free Schick Quattro disposable Razor--I am embarrassed at how long this has been sitting around, since 2008!

Urban Decay Primer Potion (sample card)

Aveeno Sunblock, SPF70 (full size, 3 oz.)

Clean &amp; Clear Morning Burst Facial Cleanser (sample size, 1 oz.)

Garnier Fructis Sleek &amp; Shine Conditioner (sample, .34 fl oz.)


----------



## calexxia (Aug 1, 2012)

Wella masque (deluxe sample) Philosophy moisturizer (deluxe sample) Body Shop shea scrub (mini size) Full size package of bath salts given to me as Xmas present Philosophy Gingerbread 3in1 (2 oz) Philosophy Tinsel Town 3in1 (4oz) Philosophy Pumpkin Spice Muffin 3in1 (2 oz) L'Occitane en Provence Shea hand cream (1 oz) Clean n Clear Morning Burst Facial Cleanser (1 oz) Clean n Clear Morning Burst Body Wash (2 oz) Body Shop Satsuma Body Butter (1.7 oz)


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Aug 1, 2012)

Finally used up my Wild at Heart Vanilla &amp; Musk Smoothing Body Scrub by Victoria's Secret and my Victoria's Secret Pink Citrus Mint Sugar Scrub. I've been alternating between them, they smell so good!


----------



## OohLala21 (Aug 1, 2012)

July: 

Simple Makeup Remover Wipes - 25 ct.

Covergirl Outlast Lip Stain 

BBW Pink Grapefruit body spray - 8 oz

Revlon 3D Photoready mascara

Revlon Lip Butter in Berry Smoothie 

Josie Maran Argan Oil (deluxe sample) 1/2 oz.

Nature's Gate Aloe Vera Conditioner - 32 oz.

SheScentit Hair Reconstructor Conditioner  - 9 oz

SheScentit Vanilla Leave- In Conditioner - 8 oz 

(2) Sally's GVP Conditioning Balm - 16 oz 

FusionBeauty Lip Fusion Balm


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 1, 2012)

I just used up my Rimmel lip pencil in Eastend Snob. Oh how I



 this color!


----------



## Laebeth (Aug 1, 2012)

John Frieda Conditioner (Small deluxe sample that came with the Precision Foam Color.  I have so many of these conditioners that come with dyes)

Herbal Essences Hydralicious Featherweight Shampoo

Lancome Miracle Lotion

Garnier Moisture Renew Refreshing Gel-Cream


----------



## perlanga (Aug 1, 2012)

Mark Afterglo Blush and Nuetrogena Oil free Eye Makeup remover


----------



## samplegal (Aug 2, 2012)

Woohoo! Used up in July:

*Full sized:*

Neutrogena Body Clear Body Wash, 8.5 oz

Garnier Ultimate Cleanser, 5 oz

Venus Olay Razor

Mitchum Deoderant 2.25 oz

Skyn Icelandic Relief Eye Pen, .14 oz

Joico K-Pax Hair Mask, 5.1 oz

Fekkai Reparative Shampoo, 8 oz

*Sample-sized:*

Indie Lee Squalane Facial Oil vial, no size listed, about 10 uses

By Terry Perfecting Foundation in Apricot, .06 oz (Amazing. Planning to repurchase)

Living Proof no frizz styling cream, 2 oz

Sparklehearts Conditioner , 1-use packet

REN Glycolactic Peel Mask, .5 oz

DDF Brightening Cleanser 2 oz.

Caswell-Massey Almond &amp; Aloe Hand &amp; Body Cream .17 oz

Malin + Goetz jojoba face scrub 2.5 g

By Terry Creme de Rose Moisturizer .14 oz

3LAB "M" Cream Ultimate Lift, .38 oz

Amore Pacific Hydra Gel .27 oz

Bulgari Omnia perfume vial


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 16, 2012)

I finished a full sized First Aid Beauty cleanser this week!


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Aug 16, 2012)

I just finished up a St. Ives Oatmeal lotion today! It is slow moving over here... haha


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 18, 2012)

I've been trying so hard to finish up a product!! It's taking forever.. but I think within the next 10 days I'll finish my Helia-D anti wrinkle cream


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 18, 2012)

You guys give me hope! I just organized my foil samples and deluxe samples so I can see what I need to use. I counted my perfume samples and I have 34. I threw out 2 that I knew were just foul smelling. any tips on how to get through those little guys? So far this month I've used up: Wella deep conditioner- deluxe sample 10 foil packs of Paula's choice skin balancing system Full size tarte mascara I guess not too bad since we are mid month. I also hit pan on Laura Geller balance and brighten.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You guys give me hope! I just organized my foil samples and deluxe samples so I can see what I need to use. I counted my perfume samples and I have 34. I threw out 2 that I knew were just foul smelling. any tips on how to get through those little guys?
> 
> So far this month I've used up:
> ...


 I've been using perfume oil samples in unscented body lotion to make scented lotion.  I'm using some First Aid Beauty facial cream which is too rich for my face as a body cream, and it's unscented.  I was surprised at how well my concoction turned out


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 18, 2012)

> I've been using perfume oil samples in unscented body lotion to make scented lotion.Â  I'm using some First Aid Beauty facial cream which is too rich for my face as a body cream, and it's unscented.Â  I was surprised at how well my concoction turned out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's a good idea. I've done the same with moisturizer that's too rich and use for my elbows.


----------



## Maralauna (Aug 18, 2012)

Used up the dark brown in the wet &amp; wild vanity palette lol and my milani secret cover concealer cream is almost gone


----------



## DimplesIdea (Aug 19, 2012)

I used up my clean and clear face wash, olay daily renewal cream and a travel size Love Love Love body spray(which is hard because I like new smells and usually cant wait) and lotion from BBW.


----------



## esthergarcia (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi ladies

This is what I've used up in the last weeks:

1. Dove deodorant

2. Bare Minerals Mineral Veil (sample)

3. Hair mask

4. Shampoo

I'm really happy about the mineral veil. It took forever to end the jar. It's been around for about a year and a half, naaaaaay.


----------



## Political goth (Aug 22, 2012)

I just finished an Organix coconut milk conditioner, and I'm coming close with:

-MAC studiofix powder, I hit pan a while ago

-Buxom gel lashline, which is almost used up

-MAC angel lipstick

 working on it, good luck to everyone else on the no buy!


----------



## productjunkie14 (Aug 23, 2012)

doing well here!!!!!     Its amazing how many things I am using up by focusing on one at a time.

Boscio cleaning gel ( 2 oz)

Josie Marson body cleaser ( 2 oz)

CO bigalo shower gel (2 oz)

algenist sample ( .5)

I am  also almost done with a fs Coppola Keratin shampoo, Clarasonic facial cleanser  (fs) olay mousturizer (fs).  a nivea lip balm and sephora primer (ds)    Most have been half full just taking up space  feel great!!!  to be continued...


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 23, 2012)

I finished the shaving cream that came in my glossybox a few months ago today. Yay! One step at a time. So close to being done with a very tiny benefit high beam, too.


----------



## missionista (Sep 1, 2012)

*Products used up August 2012*

*Full Size*

Safeway brand nail polish remover (with acetone) (full size, 6 oz.)

Lush Solid Shampoo Squeaky Green (1.9 oz full size)

Body Shop, Camomile Gentle Eye Makeup Remover (full size, 8.4 fl oz.)

*Samples*

Kinerase restructure firming cream (sample, .24 oz.)

Shiseido urban environment oil free UV protector sunblock (sample, .23 oz.)

Bulgari Eau Parfumee Au The Vert (sample, appx. 1.5 ml)

Caudalie eye contour cream (sample, 2ml)

Benefit Stay Donâ€™t Stray eye makeup primer (sample, .13 ml)

Shea Terra Organics vanilla bourbon whipped shea butter, (sample, 1 oz.)

Caudalie Vinoperfect complection correcting radiance serum, (sample, 2 ml)

Neutrogena Ultra Sheer dry touch sunblock spf 55, (sample, .5 fl oz)

Gucci Flora perfume (sample, appx 1.2 ml)

I'm really happy about this month.  The Gucci Flora WOULD. NOT. END.  And 3 full size products!  I also did not buy any more soaps or shampoo.  Bring on September!


----------



## calexxia (Sep 1, 2012)

I forgot to keep track this month, but my September goal is to be done with ALL packet samples, at least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Sep 1, 2012)

This was a good month for me. Other than a BB cream, powder compact, and my two sub boxes, I did not buy anything new 

August 2012

Olay Hydrating facial wipes FS

Skinmedica A and C serum DS

Skinmedica  Eye Repair DS

Full size body scrub

John Freida full repair shampoo and conditioner packets

Garnier fructis color shield shampoo and conditioner packets

Aveeno Living color shampoo and conditioner packets

Estee Lauder Take It Away make up remover 1 oz travel size

Ceramide eye cream DS

Full size NYX lip gloss

NuMe conditioner sample

Full size Pantene root lifter

Perfect Finish Toner travel size

Mini lip stain

Philosophy Love Sweet Love perfume sample vial

FS Sebastian hair spray


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 1, 2012)

I did pretty good this month!


----------



## thischick (Sep 2, 2012)

I finished a Loreal DeCrease in August


----------



## perlanga (Sep 4, 2012)

Aveeno Leave In Conditioner 
Aveeno Skin Relief Lotion

Too Faced Candlelight eyeshadow Primer

Walgreens Advanced Care Lotion


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Sep 5, 2012)

Finished my Voom green tea eye gel!


----------



## OohLala21 (Sep 7, 2012)

*August*

*Full Size:*

Softsoap body wash 

Biore Ice cleanser

Dickinson's Witch Hazel 

Elucence Shampoo 

Mario Badescu Glycolic cleanser 

Simple Makeup Remover wipes 

Covergirl Natureluxe Lip Balm 

*Deluxe Size:*

Neutrogena Remover wipes

Caudalie Hand Cream 

Fresh Sugar Lip treatment 

Tarte Vitamin lipgloss

Cetaphil Moisturizing lotion 

Wei Chinese Rose cleanser 

Marvis Whitening Mint toothpaste 

Stila lipglaze


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 8, 2012)

Neutrogena Grapefruit Oil Free Cleansing Wipes 25 Pack - I love these and I'm already started on the next pack.


----------



## petitamour (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi! I lurk the no-buy forums a lot because I need some de-cluttering.

In August ( a little late, I know) I finished:

Full Sized:

Herbal Essences Volumizing Hairspray

Aussie Sprunch Hairspray

Finesse Clear + Free Shampoo

B&amp;BW handsoap

toothpaste (I had three open... counts until I'm down to a sane one!)

Mitchum deodorant 

Cotton balls

Blistex Medicated Treatment

Travel/Sample:

Mini- Vaseline

Udderly Smooth

Hand sanitizer.

I'm happy with my progress! (Sorry with all my drug store/low end/misc items, I don't see those talked a lot around here!


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 9, 2012)

FINALLY finished my huge bottle of purity. Now to finish my kiehl's ultra facial cleanser.


----------



## calexxia (Sep 9, 2012)

Finished a bottle of OPI "I Juggle...Men"


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finished a bottle of OPI "I Juggle...Men"


 I don't think I've ever finished a bottle of polish.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 9, 2012)

We celebrated my aunt's birthday yesterday, and I gave her a Clinique makeup bag filled with deluxe sized and single use skin care samples.  I told her if she used something she really liked, I would get it for her for Christmas.  She seemed to really like that idea.

So, while I didn't use them up, they are out of the house




.  I'm filling up another bag to give to my mom for Christmas.  Her birthday is a month later, so I'll do the same thing of getting her a full sized of whatever turns out to be her favorite.  Both my mom and my aunt have drier skin than I do, so it's a great way for me to pass on products that wouldn't see much use from me anyhow.


----------



## calexxia (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever finished a bottle of polish.


 I'm amazed that I've finished TWO in the past month or so. That said, both are top coats that I used A LOT, so I'm not too surprised. I may purchase another bottle of the OPI, if I find it (I loved the shimmer of it...kind of over flakies on EVERYTHING, so being out of Luxe and Lush isn't too terrible.)


----------



## turtlemomma (Sep 21, 2012)

Simple Refreshing Facial Wash Gel - This is great stuff! Even water will dry my face out - but not this. And it didn't bother my can be sensitive skin.


----------



## thischick (Sep 26, 2012)

Finally finished my Target up&amp;up makeup remover. I had that thing since april


----------



## perlanga (Sep 30, 2012)

[SIZE=medium]Avon Glazewear Lipgloss in Peachfizz[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]B&amp;BW Paris Amour Bubble Bath[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Nuetrogena Ultimate Sport Sunblock Spray[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Dolce &amp; Gabanna Rose the One Perfume Vial[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Too Faced â€œWhoâ€™s Your Poppyâ€ Blush[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]MAC Nymphette Lipglass[/SIZE]


----------



## missionista (Oct 1, 2012)

I didn't finish much this month, and bought a few things.  Hope October is better.

*Products used up September 2012*

Boscia Enlivening Amino-AG eye treatment (sample, 1ml)

I Coloniali Tibetan shower cream with Rhubarb, (deluxe sample, 3.3 fl oz.)

Alessandro International Pedix Feet Heel Rescue Balm, (sample, 1 oz.)

Pixi Eye Bright Primer, (sample, .06 oz.)

Neutrogena Hand Cream, (travel size, 2 oz.) I thought this would never end

Studio 35 Non-acetone Nail Polish Remover (full size, 8 oz)


----------



## OohLala21 (Oct 1, 2012)

Surprisingly I did pretty well in September, but I'm hoping to finish more samples this month. 

*September 2012*

*Full Size: *

Body Shop Seaweed Toner (6.76 fl oz)

Jergens lotion (21 fl oz)

BBW Hand soap (8 fl oz)

Sally's Conditioning Balm (16 fl oz)

Biore Pore Strips 

BBW Shower gel (10 fl oz)

Body Shop Strawberry body butter (6 .7 oz)

(2) Simple Makeup remover wipes 

Qhemet Olive Hair Cream (8 fl oz)

(2) BBW Pocket Bac Hand Sanitizers (1 fl oz each)

Revlon Brow Fantasy 

Maybelline Baby Lips in Peach Kiss 

*Deluxe Size:*

Fresh Sugar Rose lip treatment

Nivea Body Wash (1.7 fl oz)

Phyto Hair Mask (1.7 fl oz)

Josie Maran Argan Daily Moisturizer (1/2 fl oz)


----------



## productjunkie14 (Oct 1, 2012)

I did pretty well this month  .  hae high hopes for next month.  now I just need to use up more samples than are coming in via subscriptions





B&amp;BW shower gel  orange crush ( 6 oz)

Bliss foaming face wash (DS)

Clarasonic cleanser (FS)

Sephora primer (DS)

Wei facial cleanser (DS)

look Ma new hands B&amp;BW (1 oz)

likewise moisturizer (DS)

ponds cleansing wipes lavender (fs)

coppola keratin conditioner ( FS)


----------



## thischick (Oct 8, 2012)

I finished my Retin A


----------



## thischick (Oct 16, 2012)

Finished my Maybelline Define a Brow


----------



## antonimanson (Oct 27, 2012)

Hmm it is tough as I have tendency to buy and collect... so

used it up:

Lancome High resolution collaser 48

Fysiko eyelash serum

Lancome dual action makeup remover

hope to do better next month


----------



## perlanga (Oct 28, 2012)

[SIZE=medium]Nick Chavez Angel Wings Hairspray[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]JLO Live Perfume[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]ROC Daily Microdermabrasion Cleansing Cloths[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Nuetrogena Fresh Foaming Cleanser[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Ulta Oil-Free SPF 30 Sunscreen Spray[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Arm &amp; Hammer Essentials Deodorant [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Avena Moisturizing Body Lotion[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Johnsonâ€™s Vitamin E &amp; Aloe Baby Oil[/SIZE]


----------



## missionista (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, October was great!

*Products used up October 2012*

Shiseido Purifying Masque (full size, 75 ml/3.2 oz)

Aveeno Continuous Protection Sunblock Lotion (full size, 4 oz.)

Suave Naturals Conditioner in refreshing waterfall mist (full size, 15 fl oz)

Lush soap, Karma. (full size, 3.5 oz.)

Walgreens Triple Blade Cartridges (full size, 8 blades) I wasnâ€™t going to count this, but then I saw how many replacements I had, and I clearly have been buying too many of these, so it goes into the use-it-up count, and I canâ€™t buy any more for a long time.

Tub Tints fizzy colored bath tablets (full size, 75 grams/200 tablets) I originally bought these for myself, and used over half the jar, so even though my child used them up, Iâ€™m counting them.

Sebastian Color Ignite Multi Tone Conditioner (deluxe sample, 1.65 oz.)

Beauty Fixation makeup remover swabs (sample size, 3 swabs)

Baume du Jardinier pour les Mains (sample size, 25ml)

Gucci Guilty (sample, 2 ml)

Tocca Sunscreen Towelette in Stella (sample size, 2 towelettes)

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (deluxe sample, 2 oz.)

Boscia Enlivening Amino-AG eye treatment (sample, 1ml) I had a second one of these which I used this monthâ€¦

Supergoop  Suncreen towelettes spf 30 (sample size, 2 towelettes)

[SIZE=12pt]Lâ€™Occitane en Provence, CrÃ¨me Mains in cherry blossom (sample size, 15 ml.)[/SIZE]


----------



## OohLala21 (Nov 1, 2012)

October was a great month for me as well!

*Full Size:*

TIGI Rockaholic Dry Shampoo (6.3 oz)

IC Fantasia Heat Protector Spray (6 oz)

VS Passionate Kisses body spray (8.4 oz)

Prestige My Blackest Lashes Mascara

Scalp Spritz (8 oz)

Skintimate Shaving Cream (8.4 oz)

Sally's GVP Conditioning Balm (16 oz)

Shescentit Deep Conditioner (16 oz)

Lush The Olive Branch shower gel (3.3 oz)

Gold Bond body wash (12.5 oz)

Covergirl Natureluxe gloss balm

BBW Cucumber Melon lotion (8 oz)

Covergirl Outlast lip stain 

Lush Love Lettuce face mask (2.1 oz)

Lush Ocean Salt (8.8 oz)

Physician's Formula Organic Wear mascara

Clean &amp; Clear Oil Absorbing sheets

*Sample/Deluxe Size:*

Pur-lisse Moisturizer (packet sample)

Eucerin Calming Creme (1 oz)

Shescentit Curly Buttercream (2 oz)

Lush Imperialis moisturizer sample

Hand lotion from hotel (1 oz)

Stila Lipglaze 

Sheaterra Rose Water toner sample


----------



## geeko (Nov 1, 2012)

I finally finished my covermark cream concealer after like... 3 years LOL!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here is what I used up in September and October.  I forgot one item, a full sized First Aid Beauty moisturizing cream - I've been incorporating some of my Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab oils to make scented body creams. 





Pssssst dry shampoo - full size

Lancome Genifique - deluxe sample size

Frederick Fekkai Color Technician shampoo - deluxe sample size

Greenbody Greenplanet Energy conditioner - deluxe sample size

FX Clear Prep foundation primer and acne treatment - deluxe sample size

Murad clarifying cleanser - deluxe sample size

Ultraceuticals Ultra Hydrating Gel - full size


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 9, 2012)

I finished deluxe sample sizes of:

Benefit Facial Emulsion

Benefit Total Moisture Cream

Algenist Overnight Restorative Cream

Lancome Absolue Premium


----------



## javagirl87 (Nov 10, 2012)

I recently finished a Project 10 Pan, but since i'm starting a new one I'll say that now i've been working on my foil packets (i've been putting them in travel sizes cosmetic jars, it's actually a lot of product now that i'm seeing each in a jar!!). My goal is to finish 2-3 a week


----------



## rae1216 (Nov 10, 2012)

New to the site but i thought i'd chime in. Down to the nub on my elf black pencil eyeliner. digging my way through an elf eyeshadow pallet (100 colors! almost done!) and just capped off one of my favorite things Got2BGLUED! 

GOT2B FOREVER! &lt;3


----------



## perlanga (Nov 30, 2012)

[SIZE=medium]NYX Super Skinny Eye Marker in Carbon Black[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Ponds Rejuveness Cream[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Marc Jacobs Lola perfume sample spray[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Diamond Nail Hardener[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Clairol Colorseal Conditioning Gloss Treatment[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Soap &amp; Glory Sexy Mother Pucker in Candy Gloss[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Aveeno Dry Skin Relief Hand Cream[/SIZE]


----------



## 19ten20 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm quite disappointed. I had 3 items that I wanted to use up this month, but I was unable to work my way through them. I'll rotate them out and try to work through three different items for December.


----------



## missionista (Dec 1, 2012)

This was a great month! I think I won't finish as much next month, as I'll be working through more stuff, and not getting so close to the end...

*Products used up November, 2012:*

Winter Wonderland wish upon a star bath fizzie (full size, 3.104 oz)

The Healing Garden body toning spray with lemongrass (full size, 7 fl oz.)

Heliotrope mineral and botanical cleanser (full size, 4 oz.)

Klorane eye makeup remover (full size, 3.38 oz/100mL)

Jouer luminizing moisture tint in pearl (sample, .07 fl oz/2.3 ml)

Nexxus pro mend Shampoo (sample, 2.9 ml/.1 fl oz)

Miss Dior eau de parfum (sample, 1.2 ml?)

Lâ€™Occitane en Provence, shea hand cream (sample, 10 ml.)

Wella enrich moisturizing treatment for fine to normal hair (sample, 25 ml)

Lulu Organics lavender &amp; clary sage hair powder (sample, 5 g)

Sebastian color ignite shampoo (sample, 50mL/1.7 fl oz.)

Clean &amp; Clear Morning Burst Facial Cleanser (sample size, 1 oz.)

Ole Henriksen truth serum collagen booster (sample, .5 oz/15mL)

Shiseido ultimate sun protection lotion (sample, 7mL/.23 fl oz.)

Nexxus pro mend Conditioner (sample, 2.9 ml/.1 fl oz)

Feeling Smitten mini bath bomb in ribbon candy (sample, not sure of size)


----------



## missionista (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *19ten20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm quite disappointed. I had 3 items that I wanted to use up this month, but I was unable to work my way through them. I'll rotate them out and try to work through three different items for December.


 Look on the bright side--you've made a dent in those three products, and in a month or two, they'll be completely finished (probably all at the same time) and you'll have a banner month!  You tried, and using stuff is the whole point, even when you don't finish it.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 1, 2012)

Here is what I used up in November.  My dog Lulu decided she wanted in on the picture as well




.





batiste dry shampoo in light &amp; blonde (full size)

Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Intense Vitalizing eye complex (deluxe sample)

First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream (full size - I've been using it as a body moisturizing and mixing in my Black Phoenix Alchemy lab perfume oils)

Bare Minerals matte SPF15 foundation in medium beige (deluxe sample)

Eminence Organics Rosehip tonique (full size)


----------



## OohLala21 (Dec 1, 2012)

Another pretty good month for me as well!

*Full Size:*

BBW Moonlight Path hand soap (8 fl oz)

BBW Aromatherapy Body Wash (10 fl oz)

Aveeno Moisturizer (4 fl oz)

Body Shop Strawberry body butter (6.75 oz)

Vitamin Shoppe Organic Coconut Oil (29 oz)

Simple Makeup Remover wipes

Sheaterra Rose Hips Black Soap (4 oz)

Covergirl Outlast lipstain (x2)

*Sample:*

Philosophy Birthday Cake 3-in-1 (6 oz)

Buxom Mascara 

Fresh Sugar Rose 

Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Hydra Gel (.27 fl oz)

Amika Nourishing Hair Mask (.67 fl oz)

Ruddy Water Blushed perfume wipe 

Viva La Juicy perfume sample 

Skintimate Shaving Cream

BBW Cashmere Glow lotion (2 oz)

Dove body wash (3 oz)


----------



## JessicaMarie (Dec 2, 2012)

My goal was to use up a bunch of the samples that I had building up this month, and I think I did great!

Didn't use up much full size, but at least I'm using products without bringing too much more in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Sample Size:*

Jouer MMT 

Pixi Beauty Primer

Naked Princess Naked Shine Lipgloss in Barely Blush

Clear Scalp and Hair Therapy Shampoo and Conditoner

Urban Decay Primer Potion

Embryolisse Lait-Creme Concentre

benefit HighBeam

*Full Size*

L'oreal Voluminous Million Lashes Mascara


----------



## davidgruber (Dec 3, 2012)

this is a great forum, I buy too much and need buy less


----------



## Generalissima (Dec 4, 2012)

Ooh I love this thread!!! I'm morbidly curious/obsessed with what other people finish.

Recently I finished my second bottle of l'oreal's cleansing conditioner(the gold bottle..evercreme I think) and a tube of MAC's studio sculpt foundation. I loved the color and texture but the wear time sucked for me so I won't rebuy.

Also finished a bottle of Apothokeem fig shower gel. Now if I could just start making my way through my insane amounts of blush and eyeshadow...


----------



## Generalissima (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok so reading through all the posts has inspired me to round up all my samples into one place and use them all this month. Thanks guys


----------



## turtlemomma (Dec 23, 2012)

I just cut open my mini Maharaja Jewels Lancome Juicy Tubes.  We will see how long it lasts with a lip brush, but there seems to be a lot left in there!


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 23, 2012)

Used up all of my UD naked skin foundation. This is something that will definitely be replaced, but I need to use up a few bb creams first.


----------



## missionista (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year, everyone!  I'm feeling pretty good about my December empties, and looking forward to using up lots of stuff in January.

*Products used up December, 2012*

Natureâ€™s Elements Perfume Oil in Freesia (full size, .5 oz)

Lâ€™Ape de Provence soap in orange ginger, (full size, 100 g)

Vaseline intesive care Healthy Hand Essentials moisturizing lotion (full size, 6.7 fl oz)

Elie Saab, Le Parfum (sample, 1 mL)

Naked Princess naked shine lipgloss in barely blush (sample, .25 g)

Caudalie vinexpert firming serum (sample, 7 mL)

Premier Eye Cream by Dead Sea Premier (sample size, 2ml)

Jurlique Herbal Recovery Gel (sample, 2mL)

Borghese Body Soak (sample, 1 packet 10g)

Hermes 24 Fauborg perfume (sample, 1.2mL)

Hermes 24 Fauborg  shower gel (sample, 1 oz)


----------



## OohLala21 (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year everyone!

*December 2012*

*Full Size:*

Moisture Mist leave-in conditioner (8 oz)

Skintimate Cream Shave (6 oz)

BBW Secret Wonderland shower gel (10 oz)

Aloe Vera gel (12 oz)

BBW Dark Kiss body spray (8 oz)

Sheaterra African Lemongrass black soap elixir (8 oz)

Body Shop Vitamin E body butter (6.75 oz)

*Sample:*

Sheaterra Rose Hips Oil

Johnson's baby shampoo (1.5 oz)

VS Fresh Vanillas body mist (2.5 oz)

Lush Big Shampoo

Kate Somerville Oil-free moisturizer (foil packet)

Marvis Whitening Mint toothpaste

Jergens Daily Moisture lotion (foil packet)

Philosophy Miracle Worker moisturizer (foil packet)


----------



## nishino (Jan 1, 2013)

I love this thread!  Good luck everyone with meeting your use-it-up goals in 2013!

I remember a few weeks ago I had 3-4 freshly empty bottles of stuff in my bathroom (shampoo, lotion, etc) and it was soooooo satisfying to throw them out.

I have waaaay too many skincare products lying around, a lot of them were gift-with-purchase or moisturizers that just didn't work out on my face and today it struck me what to do-- I can use them up in these winter months as hand creams.  That should make them disappear pretty fast.  And if not fast enough, then maybe I can start using them on my feet too... LOL!


----------



## perlanga (Jan 2, 2013)

Clairol Colorseal Conditioning Gloss Treatment

Tresemme Tres Two Hairspray

Mitchum Roll-On Deodorant

Kerastraight Straight Maintain Shampoo

Secret Scent Expressions Deodorant

Neutrogena Moisture Wrap Norwegian Therapy Lotion


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 2, 2013)

Since I've had a pretty crazy month, I haven't really been keeping great track of what I have used up, but I can recall only one fully size item (BBW Sea Island Cotton Body Cream) and then a pretty decent amount of little sample packets. Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## jaydhagberg (Jan 3, 2013)

This one's easy, my Mac Viva Glam lip conditioner. I live in Minnesota, and there's nothing I hate more than chapped lips! Definitely a favorite product of mine. Also, UD Primer Potion MUFE concealer palette in light (not the whole thing but the colors I use.) A bunch of other mac stuff I've b2m-ed already.


----------



## samplegal (Jan 3, 2013)

*USED UP IN DECEMBER!*

*FULL SIZED*

Dead Sea Essentials by Ahava sugar-salt spa scrub *(just ok -- I prefer the "One" brand below)*

Yes to Cucumbers facial towelettes *(meh)*

Lush Dream Cream *(would repurchase)*

Dove Sensitive Skin Deoderant *(repurchased)*

One Sun Drenched Lemon Body Scrub *(would repurchase, smells like lemons and is natural)*

*DELUXE SIZE*

Smashbox Photofinish Primer *(already have another, though not my fave primer)*

Miracle Skin Transformer for Body *(Hate this product. Foundation for body? I don't get it.)*

BeFine Night Moisturizer *(nice)*

One Love Organics Love Springs Eternal *(would repurchase)*

Pantene Volumizing Conditioner *(much better conditioners out there than this one)*

Korres Pomegranate Facial Scrub *(felt a little harsh)*

Weleda Night Moisturizer, Iris *(would repurchase)*

La Vanila Laboratories Fragrance in Blackberry Vanilla *(by the end of the tester, I couldnt stomach the scent anymore)*

*PACKETS*

L'Oreal Youth Code BB Cream *(sample seemed promising, so purchased a full size for further trial)*

Exuviance Skin Rise Bionic Tonic *(sample too small, made no impression)*

Exuviance Evening Restorative Complex *(sample too small, made no impression)*

Simple Moisturizer *(sample too small, made no impression)*

Jurlique Herbal Recovery Gel -- *bought a full size of this because I loved this little sample so much and think this is a gorgeous product!*

Thymes Lotus Santal Body Lotion *(seemed nice, and I have a bigger size from Brichbox to sample)*

Karuna Brightening Treatment Mask *(did not enjoy this style of mask, a sheet mask. Felt very cold, drippy and clammy.)*

Tatcha Rice Powder *(very nice, but I prefer Dermalogica equivalent)*


----------



## productjunkie14 (Jan 4, 2013)

For November/December -Making Progress

Full Size

Aveda hand relief

Prevage eye cream

Philosophy Happy Birthday Beautiful shower gel (6oz) -not pictured-free gift from Sephora

Deluxe Samples

Neutrogena visibly bright cleanser

Bliss lemon &amp; sage soapy soap

Dermalogica daily micofoliant

CVS facial cleanser (2.5 oz)

Benta Berry scrub (.1fl.oz)

Sedu  pure Argan Oil

Rub Rub Rub -Lush

Foil Packets

Prime Time foundation primer

Sephora primer

Smash box foundation primer

Sephora moisture cream SPF15

Burt Bees Radiance lotion

Skin Transformer Primer


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 4, 2013)

In the past few weeks:

Mini fresh sugar lip treatment

Deluxe sample Mox lip butter

Deluxe sample Kiehl's body wash

Deluxe sample Boscia revitalizing black hydration gel

Lush Cupcake fresh face mask

Travel-size Garnier Fructis conditioner


----------



## nishino (Jan 5, 2013)

I finally used up my third and last sample of Clinique Moisture Surge Intense!  It took months to finish them all, yay!


----------



## Cathie (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *USED UP IN DECEMBER!*
> 
> ...


 LOVE the way you gave your opinion of products!!! I never buy anything without checking out what others thought of it first!


----------



## NotTheMama (Jan 5, 2013)

I've been reading this thread for inspiration, but this is my first post...here is what I finished in December: Full size- Avon vanilla peach blossom bubble bath-smells really good, I'd buy this scent again Sea breeze actives deep clean astringent (the yellow one) worked pretty good, I liked it Pureology serious color care conditioner-I really liked this and would buy it again if I find a good sale on it, left my hair very soft &amp; it smells good Head &amp; shoulders classic clean shampoo-not bad Sample sized- Redkin guts 10 volume spray foam-I really liked this and was sad to see it empty, may watch for a sale on this TRESemme split remedy shampoo-didn't see any difference in my split ends Pantene color preserve shine conditioner-it was ok Foil packets- Freeman creamy scrub apricot-I got about a weeks worth out of this package (.5 fl oz) and I love it, it's a very smooth scrub, you can tell it works without scratching your face up L'Oreal EverCreme conditioner-I liked the smell and it made my hair really soft Peppermint twist bath fizz-got it in a gift exchange, just a cheapo one-eh, not thrilled Arquiste flor y canto perfume-it was ok, glad it's gone Nice &amp; easy conditioner packet (from a box of hair color)-I always like these when my hair needs a little extra conditioning, and they smell really good too Sephora body wash caps-blueberry-smelled SO good!!! Packet of some facial moisturizer, I cut it open &amp; can't read the name anymore. I hope to have some more empties in January!!


----------



## turtlemomma (Jan 5, 2013)

Just finished up a Lancome Juicy Tubes 100% Natural Origins in Pink Precious.  I have already purchased a replacement.  I love this, I think the Manuka honey in it makes it ultra moisturizing, better than regular JT.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jan 5, 2013)

Didn't use up much at all in December, just a few samples. I swear sometimes products are endless. I have been using the same concealer, Benefit's Erase Paste, and it's only a deluxe sample, since easily March or April. It's not that I necessarily want to run out, but I just kind of want to try something new and won't let myself until it's all gone. Haha, hopefully I use up more this month. Time to dig into the samples.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Jan 6, 2013)

Love this thread! This month I hope to use up a lot of my  samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nishino (Jan 9, 2013)

Finally threw out a Trish McEvoy eye primer sample that had dried out.  Ok I didn't exactly "use" it up but that thing was hanging around making me feel guilty so I'm glad it's gone!


----------



## javagirl87 (Jan 23, 2013)

I just finished this month: 

CVS makeup wipes (25 count)

L'occitane 1 oz almond shower oil (meh, smelled weird)

TheBalm Bodybuilder mascara (awesome, not worth the price though)


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 27, 2013)

Here are the products I finished in December and January.  I managed to get through quite a bit the past few months, yeah!






Juice Beauty Antioxidant Serum deluxe sample
DDF Acne Control Treatment deluxe sample
Neutrogena Rapid Wrinkle Repair Serum (full sized)
pssssst! Dry Shampoo (full size)
Shea Terra shea butter (sample size)
bayberry Naturals Breakout Banisher Facial Cleanser (full size)
Exfolikate by Kate Somerville
Oscar Blandi Texture &amp; Volume Spray deluxe sample
Rainwater Botanicals Natural Deodorant in Jasmine Wind (sample size)
Tarte Clean Slate Creaseless 12-hr Smoothing Eye Primer deluxe sample
Korres Quercetin &amp; Oak Antiaging Eye Primer (full sized)
Makeup Forever Microperfecting Primer (foil packet sample)
Masqueology Advanced 7D Solution deluxe sample
Alterna  Anti-aging Volume Conditioner (full size)
Orofluido Shampoo (full size)
Ole Henriksen African Red Tea Express the Truth Creme deluxe sample
Ole Henriksen Ultimate Lift Eye Gel deluxe sample


----------



## babycat (Jan 28, 2013)

I am so excited about this forum.  I always get excited when I use up something (sometimes it takes forever!!) but my boyfriend doesn't get as excited about it as I do so I never say anything to him about it.  Now I have people that will understand what a big deal it is!!!


----------



## Relique (Jan 28, 2013)

Here are all my used up products for the month of January!


Nivea Express Hydration Body Lotion
Organiz Moroccan Argan Oil Intensive Treatment 
Sensodyne Iso-Active Toothpaste
Dove Ultra Rich Velvet Cream Oil Body Wash
Organix Moroccan Argan Oil Shampoo
Bath &amp; Body Works Secret Wonderland Body Cream
Dial White Tea foaming hand wash
Oil Of Olay Cleanser + Scrub duo


----------



## perlanga (Jan 31, 2013)

[SIZE=medium]MAC Lipglass in Spirits Oâ€™Flying [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Montagne Jeunesse Peel-off mask packet[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Purr by Katy Perry Shower Gel[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Clean &amp; Easy Numbing Antiseptic[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Makeup Remover Wipes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eyeliner in Damsel[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Neutroegena Healthy Skin face lotion[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Victorias Secret face prime[/SIZE]


----------



## katlyne (Jan 31, 2013)

Dermalogica pre-cleanse deluxe sample(my God, I loved this. made my skin feel nice and clean)

Josie Maran Argan oil(this stuff is amazing, but not for that price. got some argan oil off amazon from a company called morgador, its amazing and works just as well)

Murad cleansing wash deluxe sample(worked ok. I prefer Vichy's cleanser, same % of salicylic acid)

EOS sweet mint lip balm(took me FOREVER, but I finally used it up)

Palmer's cocoa butter(also, took me forever, but I don't use it every day)

does an eyelash curler pad count?

L'oreal Voluminous Carbon Black mascara(goodness that stuff is lovely, just tried out Maybelline's The Rocket mascara, its wonderful. not very volumizing though, but its a very good everyday, no clumps)

I've also tried some small foil samples this month, don't ask me which ones, I have no idea, they obviously weren't that good anyway. OHHHH no. I tried that* Fiafini *cleansing emulsion. *DO NOT BUY THAT* its terrible. it says "gentle" but no. it made my face and a small scratch I had on my hand* BURN*, and it made me *break out*, TERRIBLY breakout, its gross.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 31, 2013)

*For January*

Foil Packets

Victoria's Secret Spa Whipped body Cream .35 fl oz 10 ml

AG Hair Cosmetics Volume Thikk Wash and Thikk rinse Volumizing Shampoo and Conditioner .25 oz/7.5 ml each-liked would repurchase suprised it worked on my super thick long hair.  I was trying to use up samples!

Simple Hyrdating Light Moisturizer (no size listed but tear off from magazine)-meh would not buy, but it was a small sample!

Kiehl's Creme de Corps 0.17 fl oz 5ml-meh I prefer the light version.  This feels too thick and cloying.

LA Fresh Makeup remover wipe-meh just any other makeup wipe.  Only plus is these are sold at BBB for 9.99 so they always send 20% off coupons so $8

Mary Kay Satin Hands Softner .04 fl oz 1.25 g, Satin Smoothie Hand Scrub .1 oz 3g, hand cream .07 fl oz 2g-Loved this stuff aquired more in a trade!

Kiehl's Ultimate Strength Hand Salve .17 fl oz 5ml-meh it works but I am not fond of the smell would not purchase

Yu-be Moisturizing Skin Cream .1oz 3g-HATE THIS STUFF WOULD NOT REPURCHASE SMELLS HORRIBLE!

Alterna Caviar Moisture Shampoo and Conditioner .25 fl oz 7ml each-loved this would def rebuy

Deluxe Sample Size

Caudalie Hand and Nail cream .5fl oz 15 ml-meh wish I would have traded it.  Weird smell and did not work especially well on my dry chapped hands

Whish Shave Cream Pomegranate 1 oz-horrible-smells like overripe, rotting bananas, clogged my razor and wire mesh drain catcher in my shower ick, ick ick

Neutrogena Pink Grapefruit foaming scrub .5 fl oz 14ml-not sure if I do not have the skin type this is targeting but this gave me a huge deep pimple (kind that is whitish on top, but surrounded red) and hurts from like underneath.  So not sure if it is my own fault for using something not for my skin or the acutal product but I do not plan to repurchase!

Full Size

Clinique Liquid Facial Soap Mild 6.7 fl oz 200ml- I have used this for a while and like it but am still on the search for HG face stuff

Ken Gen Do Cleansing Spa water 3.38. fl oz 100ml-got this in a trade and I loved it!  By far the best make up remover I have tried and I have tried lots.  In search of HG

On to February!


----------



## OohLala21 (Feb 1, 2013)

*January: *

*Full Size: *

x2- Body Shop Almond body butter (6.75 oz)

Body Shop Shea shower gel (8.4 oz)

Hot Six Oil (8 oz)

BBW Aromatherapy lotion (6.5 oz)

BBW Cucumber Melon hand soap (8 oz)

Boots N7 Makeup Wipes (30 count)

Korres Lip Butter in Jasmine 

*Deluxe Size:*

Johnson's Lavender lotion (2 oz)

Kiehl's Orange Flower &amp; Lychee body cleanser (2.2 oz)

Dove Toning body wash (1.8 oz)

Dove Deep Moisture body wash (1.8 oz)

Laura Geller Spackle in bronze (.5 oz)

Alessandro Pedix Feet (1 oz)

Random lotion from hotel (1.5 oz)

MOX lip butter (.1 oz)


----------



## productjunkie14 (Feb 1, 2013)

USED UP IN JANUARY

*Foils*


Malin&amp;Goetz Vitamin e face moisturizer ( would purchase)
100 pure body cream ( vanilla/coconut ( would purchase the coconut)
Pangea organics facial scrub ( didnt love the smell would not purchase)
hourglass facial primer ( didnt think it worked any better than others would not purchase)

*DS*


Lush Ro Argon Body conditioner ( did not like the smell, would not purchase)
the POREfessional-benefit ( on the fence I have So many primers to get through)
Jouer luminzing moisture tint-golden ( on the fence, like my Laura Mercier much better)
Kate Sommerville Exfolikate (might repurchase)
kitty kosmeticcs red raspberries soap bar ( from TNNB)  ( like but would not repurchase, prefer shower gel)

FULL SIZE


Skyn iceland ice releif pen (  enjoyed this but would not repurchase)


Feb here I come....


----------



## liquidlinernote (Feb 1, 2013)

I got through a huge pack of pre-moistened make-up removing clothes that I *hated.* Now that they're done, I think I'm going to swear off products like those completely. There's no reason why I can't remove my makeup with a product and a wash cloth and not have to throw away so much paper. Plus they really stung my eyes.


----------



## missionista (Feb 1, 2013)

Didn't use up too much stuff in January, but made a lot of headway on products, so I should have a nice, big list of empties in February.  Anyway, January:

*Products used up January 2013*

CB I Hate Perfume room spray in Fir Tree (full size, 150 ml)

Koh Gen Do Cleansing spa water, (deluxe sample, 100ml)

Global Keratin Juvexin balancing shampoo (deluxe sample, appx 2 oz but doesnâ€™t say on bottle.)

Caldrea Hand Soap in Crimson Pear Ginger (sample size, donâ€™t know exact amount)

Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse (sample, 1 packet, .06 oz)

Arquiste Lâ€™Etrog (sample, 1.2 ml)


----------



## NotTheMama (Feb 2, 2013)

Managed to get through a few things in January: Full size: Aussie moist shampoo-it works fine, didn't find it super moisturizing, though Nivea Touch of Happiness moisturizing body wash-I liked the smell, but I have probably 8 body washes to get through before I buy any more Sample size: Peppermint fizz bath salts-generic one that came in a set-worked fine, hardly any scent though Peppermint fizz bath caviar-from the same set Amande shower oil-I really liked this, smelled nice &amp; left my skin soft Bumble &amp; bumble thickening shampoo and conditioner-I HATED these!! The shampoo left my hair feeling dirty &amp; oily and the conditioner left me with tangles, I am so glad they're gone! But I think I have another set in my samples, they'll go in a gift or up for trade because I won't be using them.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 2, 2013)

I've managed to use up a few items, as well! Feels nice and I'm excited to dig in and use some more.. *January Used Up List* FS Herbal Essences Honey I'm Strong conditioner FS Femme Couture eye remover 6 oz Philosophy Happy Birthday Vanilla Cake 3 in 1 gel Deluxe/Sample/Foils.. Miss Jessies best darn curl creme Miss Jessies super sweetback treatment(forgot the name..might be wrong lol) 2 Amika Obli..whatever deep conditioning packet Kerastese chroma sensitive balm Philosophy hope in a jar tube Murad Retinol time release concentrate MUFE HD primer foil MUFE HD powder(sample pot) 3-5 perfume vials..the little samples.. There might be a few more, but those I specifically remember finishing and was either happy to be done or sad I didn't have back ups lol..


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 2, 2013)

Awesome! how long does it take you to use up perfume vials? I was talking to my friend about this and she uses one up every 3 days...and I use one up every 3 weeks (with daily use!!!). So i'm curious to see how long it takes other people


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *liquidlinernote* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got through a huge pack of pre-moistened make-up removing clothes that I *hated.* Now that they're done, I think I'm going to swear off products like those completely. There's no reason why I can't remove my makeup with a product and a wash cloth and not have to throw away so much paper. Plus they really stung my eyes.


 I tried to do the same thing but using a wash cloth doesn't get off my stila smudestick no matter how hard i try...and it ends up irritating my eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I stick with non moisturizing sheets and just the cleansing/makeup removing ones


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 2, 2013)

> Awesome! how long does it take you to use up perfume vials? I was talking to my friend about this and she uses one up every 3 days...and I use one up every 3 weeks (with daily use!!!). So i'm curious to see how long it takes other people


 Within a week..sometimes days lol. It depends on the longevity of the scent, whether I'm at work(scent free). I love perfume a lot! Lol, I'll keep some in my purse, bathroom, bedroom.. I just like smelling good and fancy. Usually a squirt on each wrist, rub up to inner elbows and along neck. Sometimes a squirt towards my hair and chest lol..


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 2, 2013)

oh wow that's impressive lol if i have more than one spray everyone around me suffocates lol. scents stick to me i guess


----------



## BeautyJunction (Feb 3, 2013)

I've finished up my last pot of LUSH Curly Wurly shampoo and a bottle of Herbal Essences Hello Hydration Conditioner. Didn't finish any makeup items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorizav (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh I am so glad I found this thread.  I am trying to be on a "lower" buy to save money for when my brother in law comes from Cuba.  So I have been obsessing about what I can use up instead of what I can buy (except my birchbox and ipsy subs and the occassional irresistable coupon)

Here's what I used up in January

* means favorite

Full Size

FX Bamboo Flat iron spray

BBW Sensual Amber Body Wash

Ulta Peach Champagne Body Wash

Avon Skin So Soft Body Wash

BBW Brown Sugar and Fig Body Spray

Secret Invisible Solid

L'Oreal Evercream Cleansing Conditioner

Burberry London Perfume*

L'Oreal go 360 Clean Facial Cleanser

Avon Skin So Soft Gelled Body Oil

Julep The Best Ever Pedi Prep

Maybelline Expert Eyes Waterproof eye makeup remover

Flexitol Hand Balm

Soap and Glory Face Soap and Clarity facial cleanser*

White Diamonds Perfume

BBW Sensual Amber perfume

Garnier eye roller

Clinique Super Balm

elf eyelid primer

Nice n Easy root touch up hair color

Estee Lauder lip liner

Signature Club A concealer/eye brightener

Revlon Clear top coat

Deluxe Size

Blue Copper 5 Firming Elasticity Repair

Hugo Boss Massage Oil

Ren Frankincense night cream

Neutrogena Ultra Sheer dry touch sunblock

Winter Cranberry Pocket Bac

Ren No 1 Cleansing gel

Shu Uemura Essence Absolue

DDF Brightening Cleanser*

Stila Lip Glaze

Dr. Hauschka Cleansing cream

Origins Gin-Zing eye cream

Packets

Kerastase Chroma Riche

Oribe Masque for beautiful hair, Shampoo for beautiful color, Creme for Style, Supershine Moisture cream , shampoo and conditioner for moisture and control*

Living proof restore shampoo and conditioner, restore mask treatment, prime style extender

Aubrey Organics Vegecol Moisturizer*, Blue Green Algae moisturizer, Lumessence eye cream

L'Occitane 5 essential oils shampoo x 2

Minus 417 moisture balance night cream , time control rich eye cream, catharsis mud shampoo

Elta MD skincare  UV shield

Masqueology Masque cleanse

manna kadar sample

Juliette has a gun-lady vengeance*** and Miss Charming**


----------



## lovepink (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow!  That is impressive!



> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I am so glad I found this thread.  I am trying to be on a "lower" buy to save money for when my brother in law comes from Cuba.  So I have been obsessing about what I can use up instead of what I can buy (except my birchbox and ipsy subs and the occassional irresistable coupon)
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 5, 2013)

oh jeez, that's insane! in the good way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  how many of these things were almost empty before january? i can't imaging ever using up a full size perfume, cleanser, or body wash in a month!


----------



## SunYoung (Feb 5, 2013)

Aha wow some of these empties lists are so impressive! Here's what I used up in January:

Full Size:

- The Body Shop Mandarin &amp; Tangelo Body, Room &amp; Linen Spritz
- Clean &amp; Clear Morning Burst Fruit Infusions Facial Hydrating Cleanser in Pineapple- Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Conditioner- Oh! My Face Spray Mask Pack
- Ponds Wet Cleansing Towelettes

Mini Sizes:

- Lush Charity Pot

- NUXE Huile Prodigieuse Multi-Usage Dry Oil

- Benefit Posietint

- NUXE Micellar Cleansing Water

Only one makeup item, ah well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoping February is more successful on that front.


----------



## lorizav (Feb 5, 2013)

LOL. I really have to keep using things up I have waaaay too much. I have a box as I get dressed in a spare room so I don't wake my husband who works nights. I have to use what's in the box when I finish something like an eye cream then I can put another in the box Oh and all of the items except the 2 perfumes were new in jan LOL


----------



## samplegal (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow, you ladies are on a roll! 

Lorizav, that is some amazing using-up!

Here's what I ended up using up in January. Not that many full sizes, but I can see I have many things nearing the end, so I'm confident my list will look better come end of February.

*FULL SIZED*

-- NeoStrata Intensive Eye Therapy (seemed like a nice product, but I didnt notice any special difference and I have a lot of other eye creams to sample. I like that it was in a pump container. Doubt I'll repurchase.)

-- Prestige My Blackest Lashes Mascara (Nothing earth shattering in the world of mascara, it runs and flakes too easily and didn't give me the same fat lashes that L'oreal Voluminous does, which is still my fave. Won't repurchase.)

-- Clean and Clear Oil Blotting Sheets (These do a fair enough job and are cheap, but I prefer Boscia, which I'm using now--it is a bigger sheet overall and seems to absorb oil better without disturbing the makeup. I'll probably buy these again at some point though anyway because they're so easy to get hold of.)

*DELUXE SIZE*

-- living proof styling cream (I've tried this on 2 separate occasions and don't find it to control my thick, coarse, frizz-prone hair. I LOVE the fekkai glossing cream over this product.)

-- elemental herbology Cool &amp; Clear Facial Cleanser (a nice clear gel cleanser. I enjoyed using this but prefer the Vichy foaming cleanser, so wont likely repurchase.)

-- Annick Goutal Eu d'Hadrien x2 (the scent was lovely, but I don't ever consider perfumes that have such short staying power once spritzed. The scent was gone within 20 minutes. Will not repurchase. I love Burberry Body right now.)

-- Juice Beauty Green Apple SPF 15 Moisturizer (I absolutely fell in love with this moisturizer. It actually kept my skin looking more matte throughout the day than other moisturizers, it is amazingly non-greasy, and natural. I already purchased a full size. This may be HG territory.)

-- cellceuticals Extremely Gentle Cleanser (same thoughts as Elemental Herbology cleanser. Doesn't beat out the Vichy for me.)

-- Frederick Fekkai Shampoo (Very nice shampoo and conditioner that left my hair feeling soft and manageable. Would absolutely repurchase)

-- Frederick Fekkai Conditioner

-- Ole Henricksen Truth Serum Vitamin C Collagen Booster (seemed like a nice serum, didn't irritate my sensitive skin, nor break me out, and I have another deluxe size to keep sampling it. Though right now, I'm thinking the Snow Berry serum is winning over this one because I can actually SEE a difference there. It's also far more moolah :/)

-- Global Keratin Shampoo (This shampoo and conditioner seemed to penetrate deep into the hair to smooth it out, and also left my heavy, coarse hair feeling smooth and soft. Might be too heavy for fine hair, but I liked it a lot. I would consider buying again but I have no idea where they're sold, and wouldn't go out of my way for shampoo/conditioner.)

-- Global Keratin Conditioner

-- Jane Iredale Mascara (I found this mascara to be near useless. It's next to impossible to build it up, so the lashes never look dramatic enough. They appeared soft and feathered-out, which might work for people who want a very natural look. Would never buy this product.)

*PACKETS*

-- Josie Maran Argan Oil Hair Serum (there was so little in the packet, it was impossible to even get one full use out of it, and I supplemented with Moroccan Oil. Couldn't form an opinion.)

-- Tatcha Japanese Beauty Papers, 3 sheets (These are lovely and feel luxurious to use, but at the price point, I'd not likely spring for them. The Boscia work similarly.)

-- Maybelline Dream Fresh BB Cream, 4 uses (I know a lot of people think drug store BB creams are nothing more than tinted moisturizers, and they have a point, but I found this one to provide somewhat reasonable coverage, and I enjoyed it. It blended nicely and wore well. Might repurchase one day, though I have a ton of other stuff to use up.)

-- Tatcha Enzyme Rice Powder--2 packets (Great, fine, fine texture for a face exfoliant. Very gentle and left my skin super soft. Similar to Dermalogica Microfoliant. Might consider purchasing these some day.)

-- Erno Laszlo Hollywood Collection Sample Kit (Contains one packet each of Morning Beauty Rescue, Refresh Moisture Infusion, Instant Eye Repair, Intensive Porcelain Veil, Velvet Night Cream) (even though these were small packets, I got at least 2 uses out of most of them, and got an immediate sense that I would very much enjoy using the full sized version. But alas, I wouldn't pay the amounts wanted!.)


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 6, 2013)

Finished up a full size Neutrogena body wash and a deluxe sample size Murad cleanser today!


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 7, 2013)

I finished two hair products from various Allure Beauty Boxes today! The John Frieda Frizz Ease Curl Perfecting Spray and the Joico Power Spray hairspray Just a lucky coincidence that I finished both on the same day


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 9, 2013)

I hit the pan on my Tarte pressed powder last month, and I used up a gigantic bottle of Yes To Carrots conditioner last week.


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 9, 2013)

I used up a few packets:

Julep Nail Polish Remover Pad

Face cleansing wipe

Bitten Lip Venom lipgloss sample

Hit pan on my Whisper of Guilt from MAC, and Hoola by Benefit.


----------



## misschelle025 (Feb 19, 2013)

These past few days I've used up two products:

-Aveda Smooth Infusion Conditioner

-Philosophy Clear Days Ahead Cleanser.

I'm going to really try and do a no buy at least for the next month in regards to makeup/hair/skincare products.  If the first month goes well, I might continue the no buy longer!


----------



## Olga Ok (Feb 19, 2013)

Vaseline Cocoa Butter 13 oz - they changed the formula, and now it is runny and smells like it's spolied (


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Feb 24, 2013)

I've used up a lot of things lately: 

-Maybelline makeup remover lotion

-Bobbi Brown corrector 

-Aveeno ultra calming makeup remover wipes 

-Clear 7 day intensive hair treatment

-Bioderma cleansing water

-Mally lip pencil - Pink

I loved all of these things very much except the lip pencil (it was okay, I don't really love lip pencils) and the Aveeno ultra calming makeup remover wipes, I hated these. They made my eyes burn so badly. I ended up having to use them to spot clean my brushes because they made my face burn so bad. I also hated the smell. My HG favorite ones are the Target up and up brand blue bag (compared to Ponds, clean sweep).


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Feb 24, 2013)

1-2 times and I'm done.. I use a lot of perfume when I wear it. I love perfume and spray like 20 sprays because it never ends up smelling later on. LOL I promise my husband/family/friends tell me that it's not over powering. 

I also spray a little perfume on myself before going to bed so I smell nice in bed!


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 24, 2013)

Travel sized Lancome Bi Facil and a tub of love spell body butter


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 25, 2013)

I finally used up my bareMinerals Round the Clock eyeliner in 7pm.  I got it in a BE kit last year and never really liked the way it applied very much but kept on using it because I liked the color so much.  It was liberating to be done with it LOL.


----------



## Relique (Feb 25, 2013)

*February Empties!*


Neutrogena Eye Make Up Remover 
Neutrogena makeup remover wipes

Maybelline Color Tattoo, Bad to the Bronze 

Biore Triple Action Astringent

Herbal Essences Set Me Up Hairspray

Bare Minerals Well Cared For Makeup Brush Shampoo
Skintimate Simply Blissful Shave gel
Bath and Body Works Sheer Freesia Body Lotion
Revlon Color Stay Rose Pearl lip gloss
Covergirl Lash Blast Original Mascara
Suave Moroccan Infusion Shine Mask
Organix Moroccan Argon Oil Body Wash
Ban Deodorant


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 27, 2013)

I have been good about using products, but still bad about buying more. I have used up several deluxe samples of face wash and shampoo, but those are easy. I am a little amazed that I actually finished a lipstick!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 27, 2013)

I saw this thread in late January and decided I would keep track for Feb and make an effort to really use up some stuff. Happy to say that I was successful in getting through several samples. My list:

Full Sized 
Aussie miraculously smooth conditioner
Beyond the Zone Noodlehead clean your curls shampoo
True blue spa super softening hand lotion
Aveda  be curly curl enhancer
Soap and glory the fab pore hot cloth cleanser
Misha ginger and vinegar baby foot peeling mask
   Deluxe samples 
Beauty protector protect and detangler leave in conditioner
Tarte smooth operator Amazonian clay finishing powder
Benefit it's potent eye cream
Naturopathica espresso mud body scrub
Pacifica Tuscan blood orange body butter
Nick chavez Beverly Hills advanced Volume Shampoo
Spa technologies hydrating laminaria oil
Urban Decay all nighter long lasting makeup setting spray
Oscar Blandi pronto texture and volume spray
Clinique Repairwear laser focus wrinkle and UV damage corrector
Essence of Vali golden jojoba body oil
Clinique Moisture Surge extended thirst relief
Philosophy miracle worker anti aging eye cream
Tarte clean slate 12 hour smoothing eye primer
Dr. Jart Black Label detox Beauty balm
Urban Decay complexion Primer Potion
1 and only argan oil Moroccan Argan styling cream
Sprout cream 
sprout cleanser
Ole Henriksen ultimate lift eye gel (actually a foil packet, but I got so many uses after I depotted that I put it as a deluxe sample)
     Foil Packets/one time use 
Archipelago oat creme milk body creme 
Lather aha hand cream with evening primrose
Jurlique fruit enzyme exfoliator 
L'occitane creme radieuse hydration cream x 2
L'occitane shampooing shampoo
Wei golden root mask
Wei pomegranate buffing beads x 2 
CalDrea Mandarin vetiver hand soap
Missha time Revolution Immortal youth serum
Julep the best pedi creme ever
Julep nail remover wipes x 3
Peter Thomas Roth cucumber gel mask
Aubrey pomegranate creme de la shave
Boscia sheer tinted moisturizer SPF 15
Caswell Massey almond and aloe hand and body emulsion
Ofra biotech eye and lip cream
Ofra biotech face gel
Ofra q -10 cream

Ofra oil free moisturizer
Malin +  Goetz vitamin B 5 body moisturizer
Skin and Co truffle Gommage deep exfoliating gommage with melanosporum truffle
Kneipp Deep Sleep Mineral Bath Salts with Valerian and Hops
   Perfume Samples 
Juliette has a Gun Not a Perfume
Essence of Vali

Can't wait to see what I can use up in March!


----------



## mauu (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have been good about using products, but still bad about buying more. I have used up several deluxe samples of face wash and shampoo, but those are easy. I am a little amazed that I actually finished a lipstick!


 How long did it take for you to finish a lipstick? I've been trying to finish some of mine but it seems to take _ages_! I think I've only finished one in my entire life. Getting close to finishing MAC's Sheen Supreme in Bare Again (a really nice nude that doesn't make pigmented lips look corpse-like) but I swear the lipstick keeps filling itself when I'm not looking! I seem to have made no progress as of late. So frustrating.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 27, 2013)

A  really bad picture of everything I used up in February, pretty proud of myself!


----------



## universe (Feb 28, 2013)

I used up a sample of Olivenoel Handpflegecreme (Hand care creme).It is a good  German brand handcreme, I loved the smell and how my hands felt after I put it on.


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 28, 2013)

I've used up quite a few products lately, I really need to update on here more. But, today I FINALLY used up my whole tube (I do have a back-up waiting to be used) of the Maybelline Baby Lips in Peach Kiss. I am sooo excited to get through the whole tube!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Feb 28, 2013)

*February Items*

*Full Size*:

1) Bath and Body Works Honey Autumn Apple Body wash 10 fl oz 295ml

2) Body Drench Cinnamon Apple Body Lotion 16.9 fl oz 500ml

*Deluxe Size*

1) Urban Decay Primer Potion 0.13fl oz 3.7ml

2) Sephora Triple Action Cleaning Water 1.69 fl oz 50ml

3) Aveeno Skin Relief Moisturizing Lotion 1fl oz 29ml

4) Bath and Body Works Pocket Bac Midnight Pomegranate 1 fl oz 39ml

*Foil Packets*

1) Premier Instant Stretching and revitalizing mask by dead sea premier 0.07fl oz 2ml

2) Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Vitalizing Masque .13 fl oz 4ml

3) Yes to Cucumbers on the Go Facial Towelette

4) Pravana NEVO Hydra Pearls


----------



## OohLala21 (Feb 28, 2013)

February 2013

*Full Size: *

Lush Ocean Salt

Lush Tea Tree Water

Aussie Moist Conditioner

Simple Makeup Remover wipes

Body Shop Intensive Foot Rescue

Body Sop Vanilla Body Mist

Body Shop Vitamin E Body Butter 

Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless

Anastasia Brow Wiz

BBW Pocketbac

*Deluxe/Sample Size:*

Sheaterra Whipped Shea Butter

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream

Phyto Intense Hydrating hair mask

Make Up Forever Lab Shine gloss

Too Faced Glamour gloss

Naked Princess naked shine gloss

*Foil Packets:*

Episencial Better Body Butter

Yu-Be Body Lotion

Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve face cream

Smashbox Photo Finish primer


----------



## lorizav (Feb 28, 2013)

February's stuff that's all gone  (Have not been real good at the no buy however  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Full Size

1 bar Villianess Bathory soap

Dove Intensive Nourishing Lotion

Keratin Research Clarifying Shampoo

BBW Dancing Waters hand soap

Raspberry shaving gel

Boots No 7 Mattifying primer

ELF brush shampoo

Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab Privilege perfume oil

Vanilla Bean Noel Pocket Bac

Julep Argan Oil

Garnier Olia Hair Color

Deluxe/Travel Size

Lancome Bi facil

Korres Guava Body Butter-waaaaaaaaaaah this was my last one.  I need more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Murad Clarifying Cleanser

Chella eye brow gel

Foils

2 Amazing cosmetics concealers

Missha Super Aqua oxygen peel

Missha Super Aqua Waterfull cream

Missha Super Aqua cleansing foam

Elta MD sunscreen

Not as much as last month but hey  February is a short month.

Jasmine scented body butter I made myself


----------



## missionista (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks like February has been a great month for many of us.  Hooray us!  We can do it!  My list below:

*Products used up February 2013*

Heliotrope Lavender &amp; Willow Refreshing Toner (full size, 2 oz)

Kiss Me In the Garden Green Tea Foaming Mineral Salts (full size, 4 oz)

Carolâ€™s Daughter Shea Souffle in Ecstasy (full size, 4 oz.)

Stila Major Lash Mascara (full size, .18 oz.)

Sephora nail polish (name of color is not on bottle, but it was a pink/orange duochrome mini)

Body Shop Eye Makeup Remover (deluxe sample, 2 oz)

Tocca Bianca perfume (sample, 1 ml)

Guerlain Samsara body wash (deluxe sample 1 oz.)

Global Keratin Juvexin balancing conditioner (deluxe sample, appx. 2 oz, but doesnâ€™t say on the bottle.)

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy EDP (sample, 1.5ml)


----------



## samplegal (Mar 1, 2013)

I have to say, just keeping track and posting on this thread does so much to motivate me to use up stuff. I feel like I really made a good dent in February.

*FULL SIZED*

Lorac Translucent Powder TL2

Cover Girl TruBlend Pressed Powder in Translucent Light

Memoire Liquide Fleur Liquid Body Cream

Kronos Intensive Hair Repair Mask

Pantene Classic 2 in 1 Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Benefit Porefessional Face Primer

Nars Lip Gloss in Dolce Vita

Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour Lip Protectant SPF 15

CVS Nailpolish Remover Pads

*DELUXE SIZE*

Heavenly by Westin Shampoo

Heavenly by Westin Conditioner

Hugo Naturals Essential Mist Vanilla &amp; Sweet Orange

Weleda Pomegranate Firming Night Cream

Shiseido Future Solution Eye and Lip Cream

Babor Cleansing Duo:

     HY-OL

     Phytoactive Base

Alterna Bamboo Boho Waves

Diptique Volutes Eau de Toilette

Kate Spade Twirl Fragrance

Borghese Cleansing Cream

Snowberry Intensive Renewal Face Serum

Carol's Daughter Monoi Split End Sealer

Face Stockholm White Tea Hair Wash

Face Stockholm White Tea Body Milk

Wells Professional Enrich Moisturizing Treatment

Cellceuticals Neocell MicroResurfacing Skin Treatment

Murad Rejuvenating Cream for Neck

Dermalogica Precleanse

*PACKETS*

Garnier Fructis Color Shield Shampoo

Garnier Fructis Color Shield Conditioner

Comodynes Self Tanning Towelette

Comodynes Face Tanning Cream

Dead Sea Premier Intant Stretching and Revitalizing Facial Mask x2

Kerastase Nectar Thermique Nourishing Care, 3 uses

philosophy miracle worker eye repair, 3 uses

amika obliphica hair mask

Kate Somerville Hydrating Face Serum

Josie Maran Cleansing Oil

Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair Moisturizer


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 1, 2013)

Keep up the good work - you are all inspiring me to use up my products!  

*February Items*

*Full Size*:

1) AHAVA velvet cream wash in bamboo &amp; pansy, 17 fl oz

2) Secret deodorant, 1.7 fl oz

*Deluxe Size*

1) Murad clarifying cleanser, 1.5 fl oz

2) Bliss fabulous foaming face wash, 1 fl oz

3) DDF protect and correct spf 15 lotion, 0.5 fl oz

4) Clarins eye revive beauty flash, 0.1 fl oz

*Foil Packets*

Jurlique herbal recovery eye gel

*Tossed*

Kiehlâ€™s lip balm #1, 0.5 oz


----------



## wurly (Mar 1, 2013)

I've been on a low-buy since 1/1, and doing ok at it. Beginning 3/1 i'm trying for no-buy until end of 2013. I'm permitting myself subscription boxes (seasonsbox, popsugar, and beautyfix) and free stuff I get from samples, surveys. I may have to replenish cotton pads and q-tips before the end of the year, but otherwise, I think my hoard should last me until the end of the year, and beyond. This month, I finished: Clairol colorseal gloss treatment Eucerin intensive repair hand cream Organix moroccan argan oil L'oreal vive pro glossy curls mousse Suave dry shampoo Neutrogena t/gel shampoo Schick razor blade Nivea touch of harmony cream oil body wash Murad rapid age spot serum Omojo fine line serum Renu contact solution Clear care contact solution 2 individual face mask packets from Taiwan All full-sized. I'm trying to finish up opened products first, then go into hoard to replace. Wish me well, I really need the space.


----------



## wurly (Mar 1, 2013)

I found a no buy/ low buy thread here, and it is really helpful. I also wanted to say that for stuff that comes in tubes, after I've pushed out all I can, I cut across the top of the tube, at the seal, and there is usually about another few days worth of stuff in there. I close it up with those big clips from my office, and stick in a ziploc bag so they don't dry out. Also I recycle my containers as much as possible. Back 2 MAC has the 6 container program, Khiel's has a similar program, Origins will recycle any makeup containers, and Aveda will take plastic caps. Apparently plastic caps are often different colors and materials from the bottles, and the caps can't be recycled so recycling bottles with their caps can ruin an entire batch of recycled stuff.


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Keep up the good work - you are all inspiring me to use up my products!
> 
> ...


 Oops, I forgot to add Delizioso Mangosteen &amp; Acai facial cream (0.33 oz) to the list of 'deluxe size' items.  I loved using this facial cream in the fall/winter.  I was lucky enough to trade for a couple more samples, so I have enough to last me until mid-end Spring (when my skin won't be so dry).


----------



## perlanga (Mar 1, 2013)

[SIZE=medium]Ulta Ultimate Moisture Restoring Shampoo[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]L'Oreal Telescopic Carbon Black Mascara[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Ponds Evening Soothe Facial Cleansing Cloths[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Urban Decay Stardust Lipgloss in Andromeda[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Neutrogena Fresh Foaming Cleanser[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Aveeno Positively Nourishing Anti-Oxidant Body Wash[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Hask Henna nâ€™ Placenta Conditioning Treatment [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]NUDE Skincare ProGenius Treatment Oil Sample Packet[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Soap &amp; Glory Face 3-In-1 Daily-Detox Facial Wash Sample Packet[/SIZE]


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 2, 2013)

Here are the products I finished in February.





Deluxe sample size:


Josie Maran Argan Daily Moisturizer SPF 40+
Peter Roth Unwrinkle cream
Algenist Firming &amp; Lifting cream
Ojon Restorative conditioner
Clinique Pore Refining Solutions serum
J.R. Watkins hand cream in Aloe &amp; Green Tea
Bare Minerals matte foundation

Foil packets:


DHC BB cream
DHC Velvet Skin Coat
DHC Acerola Cream
Beneficial Rose Skincare Complete Moisturizing Cream


----------



## Olga Ok (Mar 2, 2013)

TRESemme Heat Tamer Spray 8 oz Full-size - my all time favorite

3LAB "M" Creme 0.28 oz - I loved it as a great eye moisturizer but it does not nothing for fine lines/ wrinkles

Lancome Bi-Facil eye make up remover - 1.7 oz - works as any other make up remover

Anthony Logistics Shave Cream - sample packet - another average product

Sugar Lip Treatment - 0.08 oz - I did get the hype around the product. It certainly feels good in the lips but it comes of as easily as I put it on.


----------



## NotTheMama (Mar 4, 2013)

Here's what I used up in February: Full size -Avon black raspberry &amp; pear bubble bath~smells SO good -Clean &amp; Clear Wildberry &amp; Guava body wash -Nexxus color assure color care conditioner -Suave deodorant -Body Nature hydrangea body cream -Bic Soleil razor Sample size -Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy shampoo -Nivea touch of smoothness body wash -Bumble &amp; bumble color minded shampoo -Peppermint twist bubbling bath cream -John Frieda full repair shampoo -Beleza body wash -Carol's Daughter monoi split end sealer -Viva La Juicy eau de toilette spray Foils -Crystal Essence deodorant towelette -Aveeno nourish + strength shampoo &amp; conditioner


----------



## productjunkie14 (Mar 7, 2013)

A little late but a great Feb. I am so amazed how much I am going through with just a little focus. On a roll will keep going for March

*Full Size*


Goldwell Color shampoo
Secret Clinical Strength deodorant (2)
Gold Bond softening lotion ( 5.5 oz)
Ole Henriksen truth crÃ¨me ultimate hydration
[email protected] sanitizing gel foam ( clean cotton)

Delux Samples 


Love sweet love shower gel philosophy (1 oz)
Bliss Fabulous face lotion (.5 oz)
Kiehl's ultimate hand salve (1 oz)
Perricone md nutritive cleanser ( 2 oz)
Strivectin neck cream ( .25oz)
Kitty Kosmetics Kandy Kane body scrub (1 oz)
Amica color shampoo (.68 oz)
Caudalie contour cream eye and lip ( .06 oz)

Foils


Kate Someville-exfolikate (2)
Algenist cream (2)
Lancome La base pro primer


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow!  This is a great thread!  I have unfortunately just used up my second bottle of Shea Terra Marula Oil and am still waiting for my next shipment.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've also finished my: 

Shea Terra Tamanu oil bottle

Lush No Draught dry shampoo

2 bottles of Garnier repair and shine conditioner

Omia Laboratories Bagno Seta all'Olio di Jojoba (body wash)

Rimmel lash accelerator mascara

Alba passion fruit nectar lip balm

deluxe sample tube of REN glycolactic peel mask

deluxe sample of Clark's Botanicals marine creme

I desperately need to start using up some of these lip glosses I've got!  I'm overrun!!


----------



## Olga Ok (Mar 8, 2013)

How di



> Wow! Â This is a great thread! Â I have unfortunately just used up my second bottle of Shea Terra Marula Oil and am still waiting for my next shipment. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've also finished my:Â  Shea Terra Tamanu oil bottle Lush No Draught dry shampoo 2 bottles of Garnier repair and shine conditioner Omia Laboratories Bagno Seta all'Olio di Jojoba (body wash) Rimmel lash accelerator mascara Alba passion fruit nectar lip balm deluxe sample tube of REN glycolactic peel mask deluxe sample of Clark's Botanicals marine creme I desperately need to start using up some of these lip glosses I've got! Â I'm overrun!!Â


 How did you like the Rimmel lash accelerator? I couldn't make it work , I looked like I have two lashes


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 10, 2013)

Today I used up a bottle of B&amp;BW shower gel, a sample size bottle of Ojon Restorative Serum and a tube of L'occitane hand cream. Also, last week I went through my make-up stash and threw alway all the not quite right foundation shades I've been hanging onto in case my skin magically changes color or something 




and some old lipsticks and eyeshadows that I haven't touched in years.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How di
> 
> How did you like the Rimmel lash accelerator? I couldn't make it work , I looked like I have two lashes


 I actually really liked it a lot, and I started liking it more when there was less product in the tube.  I used it with a side to side and spinning motion as put it on and did two coats of that.  I really like how I could build it, and it never flaked.


----------



## hindsighting (Mar 13, 2013)

Not sure if it's just because I've been saving my empties or if I just had a ton of stuff nearing their end, but I feel like I already have a TON of empties for this month!


----------



## misschelle025 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure if it's just because I've been saving my empties or if I just had a ton of stuff nearing their end, but I feel like I already have a TON of empties for this month!


 I've never saved my empties before until recently.  I absolutely love saving them now because I feel so much better seeing all of the products I used up.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *misschelle025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never saved my empties before until recently.  I absolutely love saving them now because I feel so much better seeing all of the products I used up.


 ^^Yes this!^^


----------



## hindsighting (Mar 19, 2013)

Here's something exciting for me: I'm extremely close to finishing a lipstick!


----------



## ablueorange (Mar 19, 2013)

> Here's something exciting for me: I'm extremely close to finishing a lipstick!


 You go girl!!!


----------



## universe (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's something exciting for me: I'm extremely close to finishing a lipstick!


Me too! Yay...


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Mar 19, 2013)

I just used up a Victoria's Secret shower gel in Heavenly!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 21, 2013)

I used up an Ulta full size shampoo and a sample size oijon conditioner, and josie maran makeup wipes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 21, 2013)

I used up my Avon astringent pads, although I think someone else was sneaking them, because i don't remember being that low.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used up my Avon astringent pads, although I think someone else was sneaking them, because i don't remember being that low.


 lol boyfriend?


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol boyfriend?


He swears not. His acne has gotten better lately though. Guess I'd better buy more "for me"


----------



## ablueorange (Mar 21, 2013)

> He swears not. His acne has gotten better lately though. Guess I'd better buy more "for me"


 My mom and I always joke that men love to get married so they can raid their wives beauty products and say to their buddies "oh that girly product over there? That's my wife's" ......O ! Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 21, 2013)

> My mom and I always joke that men love to get married so they can raid their wives beauty products and say to their buddies "oh that girly product over there? That's my wife's" ......O ! Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 All 3 of my brothers have filched products from me before, mostly skincare. Then they tell me afterward how nice it made them look/feel lol.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Mar 21, 2013)

Used up a Mario Badescu Enzyme Cleansing Gel.

Trying to use up a B&amp;BW Body lotion in Warm Vanilla Sugar.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Used up a Mario Badescu Enzyme Cleansing Gel.
> 
> Trying to use up a B&amp;BW Body lotion in Warm Vanilla Sugar.


 good luck! lotions seem to take me forever even though I slather them on everyday lol


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> good luck! lotions seem to take me forever even though I slather them on everyday lol


 Thank you! I'm going to need it! I have a lot more lotions to use up after this one, too. &gt;.&gt;


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Mar 22, 2013)

I just used up my sample of the Oscar Blandi Invisible Volumizing Dry Shampoo from Birchbox.  It lasted a while because I didn't want to use it all up, but now that I have some other dry shampoo samples to use I am okay with it.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ablueorange* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom and I always joke that men love to get married so they can raid their wives beauty products and say to their buddies "oh that girly product over there? That's my wife's" ......O ! Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ever since my boyfriend and I moved in together my skincare items have been used up so quickly!

We both have combination skin so he uses my moisturizer (Clinique's Moisturizer Gel) also Simple Facial Cleansing  wipes (he loves using these to freshen up during the day). Also my masks and nose strips are always disappearing...not to mention my Macadamia Hair oil! lol 

Your mom and you are completely correct


----------



## ablueorange (Mar 26, 2013)

> Ever since my boyfriend and I moved in together my skincare items have been used up so quickly! We both have combination skin so he uses my moisturizer (Clinique's Moisturizer Gel) also Simple Facial Cleansing Â wipes (he loves using these to freshen up during the day). Also my masks and nose strips are always disappearing...not to mention my Macadamia Hair oil! lolÂ  Your mom and you are completely correctÂ


 Now if only we could figure out where all the hair ties and bobby pins go! Hahahah


----------



## lorizav (Mar 27, 2013)

March's Used Up Items

Full Size

Bulgari Omnia Crystal Perfume

Lemon Bay Soap Co. Dove Soap Body Spray

Secret Deoderant

DDF Benzoyl peroxide Gel

Avon SSS Deoderant

Salerm Silk Touch hair oil

Missha Perfect Cover BB cream

Signature Club A Argan OIl Day Cream

BBW body wash

Deluxe size

DDF Brightening cleanser

Soap and Glory The Righteous Body Butter

Algenist Regenerative Antiaging lotion

Beauty Protector Spray

Sugar and Sugar rose mini lip balms

Lorac trendsetter couture lip gloss mini

My own home made pink sugar hand cream

Foils

2 Marchesa Parfum d'extase

Korres Wild Rose brightening cream

Dior skin boosting super serum

2 Elta MD sunscreen

Hanskin BB cream

Algenist Line minimizer

Now just have to go on a low/no buy and really get to using the stockpile up


----------



## Relique (Mar 28, 2013)

March Empties:


John Frieda Radiant Red Conditioner

 Physicians Formula Mineral Glow Pearls Blush

Loreal Vive Nutri Gloss Conditioner (discontinued) 



Bath &amp; Body Works White Tea &amp; Ginger Body Cream



I kept wanting to switch out products this month...better luck next month....


----------



## productjunkie14 (Mar 28, 2013)

Another month down...

FS


Biolage Color Care Conditioner (33.8 oz-this took forever!)
Suave 24 hour deodorant
CO Bigelow Lemon Lip Balm
Yes to cucumbers facial cloths

DS


Co Bigelow Grapefruit shower gel (2 oz)
Malin &amp; Goetz bergamont body wash ( 1 oz)
Loccitane Shea hand cream ( .3 oz)
lush Ocean Salt sample
Sephora anti shine primer ( .27 oz)
Dr Jart Black Label bb cream (.1 0z) ( LOVED THIS!!)
Elizabeth Arden Prevage Day cream ( .17 oz)
Viva La Juicy sample
Laura Mercier Translucent power ( travel size)
Delizio Watermelon &amp; Q 10 facial polish


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 28, 2013)

This month I really focused on using up SAMPLES!  Sigh...still have a bunch to go but not too many foils left. I won't be able to use quite so much next month, lol.   Full size


Lander milk and honey bath and body oil
Avon Skin So Soft after bath towelettes
Neutrogena triple moisture pure strength conditioning treatment 
Aveda rosemary mint body Lotion 
Avon magix face perfector

Benefit they're real mascara
Burt's Bees Super Shiny Shampoo with Mango
Garnier Olia hair color
   Deluxe samples 
Pantene moisture whip moisturizer + styler
Bath and body works orange ginger nourishing body lotion
Clinique dramatically different moisturizing lotion
whish shave cream blueberry 
Dr Hauschka creme a la rose rose day cream
Miss Jessie's baby butter cream 
Clarins instant smooth perfecting touch primer
Spa Technologies Marine repair cream
Archipelago botanicals morning mint hand cream  
archipelago pomegranate hand cream 
archipelago lavender 5 hand cream 
archipelago sugar cream hand cream
archipelago grapefruit hand cream
Josie Maran Argan Oil 

Erno Laszlo Intensive Night Cream
Erno Laszlo Hydraphel Day Cream
Erno Laszlo Hydraphel Skin Supplement
Erno Laszlo Active Phelityl Oil
Erno Laszlo mini Soap
   Foil packets 
Algenist concentrated reconstructing serum x 10 
Josie Maran argan cleansing Oil x 3

Malin  + Goetz  grapefruit face cleanser x 3
Malin + Goetz jojoba face scrub
Malin + Goetz detox face mask
Nia 24 gentle cleansing cream

Nia 24 skin strengthening complex repair Cream 
Nia 24 Physical cleansing scrub

lather ultra mild face wash
Bobbi Brown moisturizer x 2
Caldrea body Lotion x 6
Caldrea hand soap x 3
Origins Plantscription anti aging cream 
Dermalogica daily microfoliant
Lancome la base pro perfecting makeup primer
Dr. Ci Labo enrich lift cleansing and massage makeup remover
Dr. Ci  Labo 3D Deep Botolium premium lift beauty serum 
Juice Beauty green apple cleansing gel 
Juice Beauty green apple age defy moisturizer 

Juice Beauty green apple age defy serum 
Nude perfect cleansing oil 
Dr Hauschka moisturizing mask

Jurlique Calendula Cream 
Jurlique moisture replenishing mask 

Jurlique purely age defying eye cream 
Murad time release retinol concentrate
Nars pore refining primer 
Ren glycol lactic radiance renewal mask 
naturopathica oat facial Polish
Omorovicza Thermal Cleansing Balm
Aubrey lumessence rejuvenating eye cream
Juara sweet black tea eye cream 
Julep Rockstar hand cream
Oribe Shampoo for Brilliance and shine

Oribe Conditioner for Brilliance and shine
Ouidad curl quencher moisturizing conditioner
Ouidad curl quencher moisturizing shampoo 
Uberliss hydrating shampoo 
Uberliss hydrating conditioner
Liqwd The Perfect Wave
   Perfume samples 
Clean fresh laundry 
Juicy Couture lala x 2
Clinique happy 
Oscar de la Renta something blue 
Harvey Prince skinny chic 
Diane by Diane von Furstenburg
Lancome La vie est belle
Marc Jacobs Dot 
Anna Sui Flight of Fancy


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This month I really focused on using up SAMPLES!  Sigh...still have a bunch to go but not too many foils left. I won't be able to use quite so much next month, lol.   Full size
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> March's Used Up Items
> 
> ...


 Wow, you both did a great job of using up products this month!


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 29, 2013)

These are my March empties.  For me, this is a lot.





Kat Von D fullsized eyeliner.

Philosophy Amazing Grace travel sized shower gel.

bareMinerals full sized mineral veil.

bareMinerals double ended mascara.

.5 oz Calvin Kelin Euphoria perfume.

Urban Decay travel sized primer potion.

Now it will probably be a couple of months before I have an empty of anything, but I'm proud of my use ups this month.


----------



## wurly (Mar 30, 2013)

> This month I really focused on using up SAMPLES! Â Sigh...still have a bunch to go but not too many foils left. I won't be able to use quite so much next month, lol. Â  Full size
> Lander milk and honey bath and body oil
> Avon Skin So Soft after bath towelettes
> Neutrogena triple moisture pure strength conditioning treatmentÂ
> ...


 That has to be a record! You are an inspiration.


----------



## perlanga (Mar 30, 2013)

[SIZE=medium]J&amp;Jâ€™s Baby Shampoo[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Dove Go Fresh bath bars[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]NYX HD Photogenic Primer[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]St Ives Vitamin D Lotion[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]B&amp;BW Pink Chiffon Shower Gel[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]LA Cross Brow and Eyeliner in Black[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Hinds Anti-Wrinkle Body Cream[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Clairol Natural Instincts Conditioning Treatment[/SIZE]


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow, people are powering through lots of stuff this month!  Here are the items I finished in March, minus more foil packets I used up on a trip.

Foils:





Deluxe and full sized:


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 30, 2013)

I will be starting this in April. =) Wish me luck! BTW , you all did amazing, inspirational! Thanks so much!


----------



## astrida5 (Mar 31, 2013)

I started using up my products this month and it feels amazing. I'm also doing a project pan/no buy. These are the products that I have used up this month; - gucci rush 2 perfume 30ml - Naomi Campbell perfume 30 ml - John frieda volume shampoo - la Roche posay effaclar duo (Never buy this, it's horrible) - maybeline falsies mascara


----------



## wurly (Apr 1, 2013)

I used up a lot of stuff this month. Hopefully April will be even better! Eos honeydew lip balm Trader joe's tea tree conditioner Aussie moist 3 minute miracle conditioner Renu contact lens solution Jergens hand wash refill Head and shoulders conditioner refill Clean &amp; clear deep clean toner Bioderma crealine water solution micelaire Borghese splendide mani hand creme Trader joe's tea tree shampoo Maybelline master drama eyeliner bold brown Murad essential C cleanser Eucerin intensive hand cream De-luxe body scrub verbena Clarins brightening hydrating day lotion Cotton rounds


----------



## missionista (Apr 1, 2013)

*Products used up March 2013*

Samuel Par Purifying Clay Mask (full size, 2.5 fl oz.)

Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum (sample, 2 ml)

Hermes Terre dâ€™Hermes perfume (2ml, sample)

Body Shop Vitamin E Moisture Cream (sample, 2ml)

Premier Instant Stretching &amp; Revitalizing Mask (sample, 2 ml)

Crabtree &amp; Evelyn lemon scented wet wipes (6â€”sample size)

Miss Dior Perfume (1 ml, sample size)

Shangri-La Hotels brand lavender body lotion (sample, 1.15 oz.)

Sephora Age Defy Moisture Cream (sample, 2 ml)


----------



## universe (Apr 1, 2013)

I used up a 750 ml Dove Therapy shampoo and a full size  Loreal Lipstick 610 Orchid Phantasy.


----------



## OohLala21 (Apr 1, 2013)

*March 2013*

*Full Size: *

BBW Cucumber Melon shower gel (10 oz)

Bed Head Moisture Maniac conditioner (25 oz)

Fruit of the Earth Aloe Vera gel (12 oz)

DKNY Be Delicious perfume (1.7 oz)

Beauty Addicts Show Off mascara

*Deluxe/Sample Size:*

Whish body butter 

Ojon Damage Reverse conditioner 

Benefit Porefessional 

Josie Maran volume lip gloss

Diorshow Extase mascara

Sephora Full Action mascara 

Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Hydra gel


----------



## lovepink (Apr 1, 2013)

*Used up March 2013*

*Full Size*

Bath and Body Works Dreamy Vanilla Woods 10 fl oz 295ml

L'OrealEver Pure Smoothing Shampoo 8.5 fl oz 250 ml

Secret Outlast Deodorant 2.7oz 76g

The Body Shop Shea Body Butter 6.9 oz 200ml

*Deluxe Sixe*

Bare Minerals Purely Nourishing Facial Moisturizer 0.3 fl oz 10ml

Blue Q Wash Away Your Sins Healing Hand Cream 2 fl oz 60ml

Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cleanser 1 fl oz 30ml

Marvis Whitening Mint 1.23 oz 25ml

Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange Body Butter 2.5 fl oz 73ml

Pixi Eye Bright Primer 0.06 ox 1.9g

Sally Hansen Nails and Cuticles Hand Cream 1 oz 28g

Yes To Carrots Super Rich Body Butter 1 oz 28g

*Foils*

100% Pure Coconut Nourishing Body Cream .006 fl oz 2ml x2

Aveeno Nourish and Strengthen Shampoo 0.3fl oz 9ml

LA Fresh Travel Wipe Makeup remover 1 cloth

LA Fresh Travel Lite Makeup Remover Wipes 8 count

Purlisse Essential Daily Moisturizer 0.14oz 4ml


----------



## gemstone (Apr 1, 2013)

All of these posts got me so psyched to try and use stuff up this month!  I can't bring myself to keep the empty packets, etc (because it is trash, I have too much stuff already!)  But I have a list in my drawer where I am going to write it all down!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 1, 2013)

Do it!  I make a list on my iphone that I email to myself so I can cut and paste it here.  Last month was the first month I saved them all for a photo because I became obsessed with how long my "list" was and wanted to see what x amount of items looked like together!  Good luck!



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All of these posts got me so psyched to try and use stuff up this month!  I can't bring myself to keep the empty packets, etc (because it is trash, I have too much stuff already!)  But I have a list in my drawer where I am going to write it all down!


----------



## samplegal (Apr 1, 2013)

I love reading what you guys used up!

This month was pretty good. I did some traveling so was able to plow through some sample sizes. The products that were standout favorites are in blue and I'd happily repurchase them, and probably will.

*FULL SIZED*

Maybelline Dream Matte Powder

Bare Escentuals Skin Revver Upper

Physicians Formula Organic Wear Mascara

Iraya Body Scrub

*DELUXE SIZE*

Sebastian Color Ignite Shampoo

Aveda All-Sensitive Moisturizer

Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens

Crabtree &amp; Evelyn Shampoo

Origins Checks &amp; Balances Cleanser

Sally Hansen Nail &amp; Cuticle Cream

Bare Escentuals Prime Time Eye Primer

Simple Cleansing Wipes x2

Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist

Oscar Blandi Hair Serum Olio de Jasmine

Forrest Essentials Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Kate Somerville Exfolikate *(I thought this is very overrated. That scent is ghastly and the effects just average!)*

Face Stockholm Body Milk

*PACKETS*

L'Oreal Magic Lumi Light Infusing Primer

Maybelline Clean Express Makeup Remover

Befine Exfoliating Cleanser

ONE Organic All-in-one Olive Oil Enrichment

Urban Decay Tinted Moisturizer

Tocca Body Cream in Cucumber Grapefruit

Fresh Soy Cleanser

Alterna Bamboo Shine Shampoo &amp; Conditioner x2

Aveeno Nourish &amp; Moisturize Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Alterna Bamboo Silk Sleek Brilliance Cream

Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Shampoo &amp; Conditioner x 2

*Fragrance*

Miss Dior

Especially Escada

Kate Spade Twirl


----------



## NotTheMama (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is what I used up in March. Full size: Philosophy SeÃ±orita Margarita 3-in-1 shampoo, shower gel, bubble bath...loved the scent Jergens soft shimmer body lotion....this is old and I don't think they make it anymore, which is too bad, I really liked it Crest complete toothpaste Spider-Man toasted marshmallow bubble bath (my boyfriend's from his Christmas stocking, but I finished it so I'm counting it as mine!! St Ives olive scrub-took me forever to finish and I think I might have another one in my stash to use!!! Sample size: Pantene silky moisture whip-I liked it, made my hair super soft B&amp;BW Jingle Bellini body lotion Clear total care shampoo Avon vanilla bubble bath Camille Beckham French vanilla shower gel Camille Beckham French vanilla bubble bath Dermalogica daily microfoliant Origins checks &amp; balances face wash-loved this!! Travel bottle that I had filled with some lotion, so I used the rest so I could wash the bottle &amp; put it away Foils: Pureology reviving red shampoo &amp; conditioner Fekkai glossing shampoo &amp; conditioner Mark Very Sassy perfume Clean Well hand sanitizing wipe Crystal body deodorant towelettes Julep one step polish remover pad Sephora green tea creamy body wash


----------



## hindsighting (Apr 4, 2013)

Here are my March empties!





*Full size*

Neutrogena Oil-Free Acne Stress Control Cleanser - I think this is my third bottle of this? I really like it and will continue to purchase it.

Maybelline Expert Eyes Moisturizing Eye Makeup Remover - I HATED this and am so glad I finally got rid of it, I've had it for a while. I'm pretty sure it's almost all mineral oil which I hate the feel of.

ModelCo Fibre Lashxtend Mascara - This did nothing for me and it dried up after very few uses so I barely got to use it.

Origins Clear Improvement Mask - This was okay, probably will not repurchase.

L'Oreal Color Riche Balm in Caring Coral - I love the color of this in the tube but will probably not repurchase anything from this line as it was not at all pigmented and it seemed to get used up really fast.

*Deluxe sample*

Benefit Refined Finish Facial Polish - eh. I was excited to try Benefit's skincare but it let me down. This was fine for exfoliating but my skin just didn't feel clean afterwards.

Benefit Total Moisture Facial Cream - This would be excellent for someone with really dry skin. It is VERY thick and VERY fragranced.

Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine Conditioner - I've bought this a few times, this was just the little bottle I bought for a trip a few months back. It's fine, not my favorite conditioner ever.

Jack Black Beard Lube - LOVE this stuff, already bought another one. Really great for shaving my legs.

Smashbox Hyperlash - I really liked this mascara and will probably buy it once I get through what I already have. Great for volume and it's super black.

UDPP - Have and will continue to buy this over and over. It's my favorite primer.

Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder - I remember really liking this when I first tried it, but it's just okay now. It seemed to look cakey very quickly on me.

Mac Oil Control Lotion - this was a good light moisturizer for daytime for me, but it didn't seem to control oil very well.

Clinique BB Cream - not a fan. The finish was just strange on me, really highlighted every single pore, and the color was not a great match, despite the SA at Sephora helping me. I didn't technically finish it but I am tossing it.

Smashbox BB Cream - I LOVE this. It controlled oil really well and was very light, both in coverage and in feeling on the face. I would definitely purchase this.

Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips - this was great for overnight use but it's so thick I probably wouldn't use it during the day. This was also excellent at helping to heal my torn up cuticles/fingers.

Lancome La Base Pro - this little sample lasted forever. It was your basic silicone face primer, nothing special.

Naked Princess Naked Shine in Barely Coral - I liked this but the sample was too tiny to convince me to spend $24 on the full size. It looked nice on but didn't have a lot of staying power.

Benefit High Beam - Really love this, I already have another bigger deluxe size. This one is actually dried out because it took me so long to learn to like highlighters.

*Foils*

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua - I was excited to try this because of the hype about it on Youtube, but I did not like the finish at all and it seemed to make me shiny throughout the day.

Jergens Daily Moisture - this was a nice basic lotion. I would purchase this once I get through all my other lotions!

Origins Plantscription anti-aging cream - This was a little too thick for me for use in the daytime, which is what it's intended for.

*Perfume Samples*

Prada Candy - I love this in the bottle, hate it on me. It turns really cloying and annoyingly sweet on me.

Harvey Prince Skinny Chic - I really like this, it's great for spring: nice and light and fruity, it's very similar to DKNY Be Delicious, but without the heaviness that BD gets throughout the day. The name honestly throws me off from liking it enough to buy it, though.

DKNY Be Delicious and DKNY Be Delicious Intense - Really enjoyed this, but not enough to buy it. It turned very heavy on me throughout the day and loses most of it's fruitiness.

Viva La Juicy La Fleur - Love this, but it's too similar to Viva La Juicy, which I already have a bottle of.


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 6, 2013)

Everyone used up so much in march! I had a list of everything I used up but can't find it now . This month I think I'm going to save my empties, I love looking at the pictures of all them.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 6, 2013)

Items used up in March (Items in bold are items I have/would purchase again)

Full Size: 

*Boots Expert Sensitive Gentle Refreshing Toner* (I seriously love this stuff, it is super refreshing, makes you cool down, removes any traces of dirt or impurities-I have already bought 2 back up bottles)

*Clinique Gel Moisturizer *

Clear Therapy 7 day Intensive Treatment 

*Simple Facial Cleansing Wipes* (2x)

*Biore Deep Cleaning Pore Strips *

Deluxe:

*Jouer Matte Moisturizer Tint* (2x)

Jouer Luminizing Moisturizer (3x)

*Stila Forever Curl Mascara*

*Macadamia Hair Oil Treatment *

Vitvia Vitamin Capsules 

*Benefit Its eye potent *

*AHAVA Body Mineral Lotion* (2x)

One Time Use/Foil:

Smashbox Hydrating Primer 

Karuna Hydrating Mask 

*Incoco Nail Strips *


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 7, 2013)

I found my list of things I used up for March.  it was in my backpack for some odd reason...

Full Size:

DKNY Be Delicious (love this, had it for a couple years)

Deluxe Size:

Whish Shave Cream in Blueberry

Skin &amp; Co Bagnodoccia Body Gel

Naked Princess Lipgloss sample

Foils:
6 Caldrea Body lotion samples

Say Yes to Grapefruit Daily Facial Scrub

Also used up a 4 oz candle which I'm sad about.  It was sugar spun sugar and smelled like cotton candy.  Hope to do better next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 13, 2013)

I thought that I had already posted my March empties here...but I had only posted it on the blog...oops! Here is the list - I had focused on using up hotel toiletries in March.





*Bath:*

*Philosophy vanilla birthday cake bubble bath/shampoo/shower gel, travel size*
*Body:*

*Neutrogena body lotion light sesame formula, travel size*
*Yes to carrots intense recovery body lotion, full size*

*Le Meridien moisturizer, travel size*

*Eyes:*

*Renu contact lens solution, full size*

*Hotel bath products:*

*Heavenly spa white tea aloe conditioner, travel size*

*Heavenly spa white tea aloe shampoo, travel size*

*Hotel conditioner, travel size*

*Bliss lemon &amp; sage conditioning rinse, travel size*
*Bliss lemon &amp; sage soapy sap, travel size*
*Bliss lemon &amp; sage supershine shampoo, travel size*

*Oral health:*

*Aquafresh extreme clean, travel size*

*Hotel mouthwash, travel size*


*Skincare:*

*SK-II facial treatment clear lotion, deluxe sample*

*MAD skincare transforming daily moisturizer, deluxe sample*
*Peter Thomas Roth (PTR) laser-free resurfacer, deluxe sample*

*Benta Berry G1 moisturizer, deluxe sample*
*Foils:*
*Garnier fructis fall fight fortifying shampoo and conditioner*

*Tossed:*
*Burt's Bees lip gloss, full size*


----------



## JustJenessa (Apr 14, 2013)

I used up my Benefit Porefessional this morning. I really liked and I might have to repurchase it.


----------



## Relique (Apr 26, 2013)

April Empties (again, I product hopped way too much this month)


Skintimate Skin Therapy Skin Moisturizing Shave Gel
Neutrogena Oil-Free Eye Makeup Remover
Softsoap Black Orchid and Velvet Hibiscus Body Wash
John Frieda Radiant Red Shampoo


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 29, 2013)

Used quite a few foil samples...I won't be able to post as much since I've almost used up all of my foil samples! Feels good to get stuff used up. I should probably cancel my sub boxes since I still have a bunch of deluxe sizes and I still have 45 perfume samples, lol. But of course, I won't.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here we go:       Full Size


Aveda lipstick blushed honey 
Crabtree and Evelyn hand therapy le source hand cream 
Philosophy the Microdelivery Exfoliating wash  
Neutrogena triple moisture deep recovery hair mask 
Lush bath bombs Avobath

Neutrogena ultra soft eye makeup remover pads

Neutrogena triple moisture cream lather shampoo

   Deluxe sample  
Nexus youth renewal rejuvenating elixir 
Ren ultra moisture day cream 

Ren frankincense revitalizing night cream 

Ren omega-3 overnight lipid Renewal Serum

Rain cosmetics Foundation x 2

Rain cosmetics smooth criminal primer

Murad Rapid Collagen infusion

Kiehls line reducing concentrate

Smashbox photo finish foundation primer

   Foils/One time use 
Ole Henriksen truth serum collagen booster  
Caldrea rose water driftwood hand soap
Caldrea palmarosa wild mint hand soap
Macadamia Natural Oil rejuvenating shampoo 
Macadamia Natural Oil rejuvenating conditioner 
Macadamia Natural Oil reviving curl cream 
Bumble and Bumble thickening shampoo 
Bumble and Bumble thickening conditioner  
oribe conditioner for beautiful color x 2
Oribe shampoo for beautiful color x 2
Weleda wild rose pampering body lotion 
Tot logic body lotion 
VMV Hypoallergenics re everything face hand body lotion 
Jason pure natural day lotion 
Aubrey rose mosqueta night cream  
Tatcha 1-step Camelia cleansing oil x 2
Tatcha moisture rich silk cream 
Tatcha revitalizing eye cream 
Tatcha polished deep rice enzyme powder x 3 
Tatcha Polished gentle rice enzyme powder x 4 
Tatcha polished classic rice enzyme powder x 3
Tatcha Aburatorigami Japanese beauty papers x 3

Dr Ci Labo BB perfect cream 

Makeup Forever powder foundation 

Ren Glycol lactic radiance renewal mask 

Malin + Goetz detox face mask 

Biore Pore unclogging scrub 

Nude perfect cleansing oil 

Philosophy purity made simple

VMV hypoallergenics superwash milk shampoo

VMV hypoallergenics milk conditioner

   Perfume 
Atelier Grand Neroli Cologne
Juliette has a Gun Miss Charming  
Aqua Fahrenheit by Dior 

Especially Escada 

Avon Bon Jovi Unplugged 

Stella McCartney Lily 

Juliette has a Gun Mad Madame 

Yves St Laurent Manifesto

Joya parfum


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Used quite a few foil samples...I won't be able to post as much since I've almost used up all of my foil samples! Feels good to get stuff used up. I should probably cancel my sub boxes since I still have a bunch of deluxe sizes and I still have 45 perfume samples, lol. But of course, I won't.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here we go:       Full Size
> 
> 
> ...


 Great job!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 29, 2013)

April was my first month keeping track! Packets: Julep hand scrub Julep rockstar lotion x2 Supergoop! City serum Jergens daily moisture Wei pomegranate buffing beads Amore pacific moisturizer NUME progenius treatment oil Oscar Biandi hair lift Clarins day cream 2 caldera lotion packets Yes to grapefruits cleanser Yes to grapefruits dark spot correcting serum Deluxe samples: Whish blueberry shave gel Boscia limiting black mask Ojon restorative serum Miss Jessie's silk stretching cream Nexxus anti aging hair serum The balm put a lid on it! La face pur purifying face wash Juice beauty cc cream Full size: Cvs benzoyl peroxide Walgreens eye makeup remover I always make an effort to use up samples I get from birchbox, etc. but it's so hard to make a dent in full size stuff.


----------



## lorizav (Apr 29, 2013)

April Used it Up

Full Size

Villianess Blood soap and Pearl Diver Soap

Witch Hazel Toner

SPF 30 Spray

Sublime Mousse Hair Color

Biotherm Baume Corps lotion

Skin So Soft Shower gel

Korres Jasmine Lip Butter

Beautiful Love Rollerball

Fiberwig mascara******HG

Degree Deoderant

Aura Cacia Balsam Fir Mineral Bath

Aura Cacia Lavender Milk and oat bath

Julep Top Coat

Bourjois nailpolish

Deluxe Size

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Skin and Co Sicilian Body Gel

Dancing Waters Pocket Bac and Lavender Pocket bac

Villianess soap samples in chloroform and Villianess

No 4 Clarifying Shampoo

Benefit Stay don't stray

Nexxus Youth renewal elixer

One love organics Lvender body serum

REN Active 7 eye gel

Packets and perfume samples

DKNY Be Delicious London and Paris and Fresh Blossom***** nice

Korres Wild Rose sleeping facial

Benefit fake up light and medium samples

Avon Eye soothers patches

Demeter snow sample

Juliette has a gun Lady Vengeance and Vengeance Extreme********  Already bought a bottle just using up samples

Weleda lotion, 2 sea buckthorn, 1 wild rose, 2 pomegranite, 1 citrus  *** all but rose are yum

Elta MD SPF 45 x 2

Algenist Reconstructing serum x 3

Sibu sea buckthorn toner and serum

Anne Marie Borlind Day cream night cream and toner, cleansing milk

Camocare organics Under eye therapy, AHA lifting liquid

Exfolikate*********** must buy full size

10 mark eye shadow cards

Ole henricksen express the truth********* Awesome stuff

Aubrey organics B5 design gel

Dr Brandt glow eye cream

Lily organics toner

MyChelle Hyaluronic Hydrating Serum and Polypeptide cream

Dermae Anti Aging Pycogenol moisture cream

Clinique repair wear eye cream

Asira Shampoo

Eclos Serum and cream


----------



## Olga Ok (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice!

I used up:

Biore Combination Skin Balancing Cleanser (full-size)

Peter Thomas Roth Laser-Free Resurfacing Serum (deluxe size)


----------



## page5 (Apr 29, 2013)

I remembered to take pics of about 3/4 of the products I used up this month.













Products I loved and will buy again: theBalm Hot Mama blush Kiehlâ€™s avocado eye cream Estee Lauder eye makeup remover Alterna Bamboo Kendi Dry Oil Modurai Jasmine &amp; Mogra bath and shower oil Simple Sugars scrub Products that performed below my expectations: iSparkle eye cream Murad perfecting primer Juice Beauty CC cream


----------



## missionista (Apr 30, 2013)

Lorizav, I am seriously impressed by that list!

I got through this stuff, and am feeling pretty happy about it:

Diptyque Do Son EDT (sample , 2mL)

Youngblood Eye Impact eye cream (sample, 3mL)

Nealâ€™s Yard aromatic foaming bath (full size 100 mL)

Lush soapâ€”sandstone (full size, 3.5 oz)

Algenist Firming &amp; Lifting Cream (sample, 15 ml)

Burtâ€™s Bees Rosemary mint shampoo bar (.Full size??, 80 oz)

Make Dual Phase eye makeup remover (sample, 1 oz.)

Garnier Fructis sleek &amp; shine shampoo (sample, 10mL)

Skin &amp; Co. Sicilian Body Gel (sample, 2 oz.)

Bottega Veneta perfume (sample, 1.2 ml)

Lolita Lempicka  Eau de Parfum (sample, .8 ml)

Caldrea Hand Soap in mandarin vetiver (sample, no size listed)

Caldrea Hand Soap in palmarosa wild mint (sample, no size listed)

Nars Double Refining Exfoliator (sample, 2mL)


----------



## universe (Apr 30, 2013)

April empties:

- Fa deodorant Fantasy Moments (full size, 150 ml.)

- Kur Hair care Conditioner ( full size 150 ml.)

- The blue eyeshadow in Lancome Attraction Couleur Make up Set

- Lip pencil Rose in Lancome Attraction Couleur Make up Set

- Estee Lauder Double wear concelar ( full size)

- Revlon Lip Color Glide lipgloss  ( full size)


----------



## lorizav (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lorizav, I am seriously impressed by that list!
> 
> ...


 LOL Thanks, I am really trying but it seems like things keep multiplying


----------



## mauu (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif(..) Full Size
> 
> 
> Aveda lipstick blushed honey
> (...)


 Good job! I'm always so impressed when I see someone finish a full size lipstick. It seems nearly impossible to me, haha. 

April was alright for me, used up 11 products and gave away 4. I still struggle to finish any make up, I mostly seem to use up skin care and body lotions. _*sigh* _But I did manage to use up a Blot powder in Light, a Lavera concealer and an eyebrow pencil so I'm not too disappointed. 





In May I'm going to make it my goal to use up at least one MAC Cremesheen glass (Richer, Lusher and/or On the Scene). Anyone else trying to use up lip products?


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mauu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good job! I'm always so impressed when I see someone finish a full size lipstick. It seems nearly impossible to me, haha.
> 
> ...


 The Aveda Blushed Honey is my HG lipstick. That's my second one that I've used up! I always have two on hand; one at home and one in the purse. Can't say enough about that color and formulation. And it's minty!


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 30, 2013)

This is my first empties. So Here I go.. I also managed to HIT PAN on several items.

*Full Sized :*

Bath and Body works Shower gel in Butterfly Flower

Dove go fresh Deodorant  in Rebalance 

Bath and body works Shower gel in Wild apple Daffodil

L'oreal power moisture shampoo

L'oreal power moisture conditioner

Dove cream oil shea butter body lotion, Not only full size, but 25% bigger bonus size!

St. Ives apricot scrub 

Giant Mouthwash 1.5 liters

Elf Brush Shampoo

bath and body work sensual amber body wash ( i sure did a good job getting through my body wash this month)

A Giant bag of cotton balls jumbo sized 600 count ( this is a feat because I have loads of cotton balls)

ONyx professional Moisturizing formula nail polish remover 16 oz.

Biore Combination skin balancing cleanser 

Revlon Colorstay foundation

Jenna Kidd lipgloss ( YES I actually used up a lipgloss!)

Art Deco black nail polish

Color Club black nail polish ( both are the lining polish)

_*Deluxe:*_

Urban Decay Primer Potion in Travel size. I used up all of it Even cut it to get it out.

Burts Bees hand salve

*Foils:*

Face Cleanser from First aid Beauty 

Soap and Glory body butter

REN clean skin hydra-calm global protection day clean

There were more foils but I lost them... =(

Over all I tried real hard to keep my empties.


----------



## productjunkie14 (Apr 30, 2013)

April empties for me  making progress.  Have a few other things almost finished that will add to my May list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Full Size*


Secret Outlast solid in completely clean
First Aid Beauty Facial Radiance pads ( I liked these but like the Dr Dennis Gross ones better)
Yes to cucumbers facial towelettes

*Deluxe Samples*


Supergoop everyday facial and body moisturizer spf 30 (1.6 oz)
cellceuticals gentle cleanser (2 oz)
Bliss Fabulous face lotion (.5 oz- love this stuff!-will repurchase when I use up all of my others).
Dove Deep Moisture body wash (1.8 oz)
Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich Shampoo (1 oz)
Kiehl's Creme De Corps( 1 oz)
CO Bigelow Grapefruit Shower Gel ( 2 oz)
snowberry instant deep cleanser ((.24 oz)

*Foils *


Malin+Goetz grapefruit cleanser
Malin+Goetz vitamin E moisturizer (3)
Super good City Sunscreen Serum ( 2)
100% pure body cream in grape and apple (2)
Boscia Oil free nightly hydration
miracle skin transformer in medium for face
Urban Decay primer potion in Eden ( love this!!)
Kiehl's Hair conditioner
Curel hand and cuticle cream


----------



## OohLala21 (Apr 30, 2013)

*April 2013 Empties*

*Full Size:*

Lush Pop in the Bath bubble bar

Avocado Conditioner

VS Body Cream in Romantic WIsh 

Neutrogena Makeup wipes

Simple Makeup wipes

Shiseido facial cotton pads

BBW Pink Chiffon body lotion 

Moisture Mist leave in conditioner

Coco Creme leave in conditioner

BBW Twisted Peppermint hand soap

Dial Spring Water body wash 

Carol's Daughter Shea Souffle

BBW Twisted Peppermint pocket bac

Dermstore Lip Quench 

Biore Ice Cleanser 

*Deluxe Sample:*

Soap &amp; Glory The Righteous Butter

Soap &amp; Glory Hand Food hand cream 

BBW Coconut Lime Verbena body spray 

Pacifica Blood Orange body butter

Juicy Couture- Couture Couture spray pen 

Too Faced Glamour Gloss

Tarte Poreless primer 

Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes 

theBalm Body Builder mascara

*Foil Packets:*

Boscia Nightly Hydration


----------



## NotTheMama (Apr 30, 2013)

Here are my empties for April 2013 FULL SIZE: Calgon bubble bath Hawiian Ginger Avon bubble bath Sparkeling Watermelon (smelled SO good!!) Pantene color preserve volume shampoo Aussie moist conditioner Lady Speed Stick crisp cucumber deodorant EOS shave cream pomegranate raspberry Freeman papaya and mango moisture 3 minute conditioner Body Luxuries banana nut bread body butter SAMPLE SIZE: Alba Botanica very emollient body lotion Gilchrist &amp; Soames body lotion Colgate sensitive pro-relief toothpaste Thierry Mugler Alien perfume Garnier Nutrisse nourishing color foam conditioner tube FOILS: Garner moisture rescue refreshing gel-cream face lotion Avon Flor Violeta perfume Crystal body deodorant towelettes X2 TOSSED: Max Azria BCBGirls lotion tube (it was separated and smelled funny) Cover Girl great lash mascara (dried out) Avon Anew Rejuvenate night cream (smelled funny, separated) Body Luxuries candy apple body butter (left at my boyfriend's house by a former roommate, it was open so I tossed it) I also tossed 2 lip glosses, 2 lip sticks and 1 lip balm that were either separated, dried out or smelled funny. Forgot to write down what they were, though.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 30, 2013)

*Empties for April!*

I did not get through as much as I wanted but I have defintely have several items I did not make it through this month that will appear next month! Lol

Full Size


Bath and Body Works Sweet on Paris Body Lotion 8 fl oz 236ml
Clinique Clarifying Lotion 2 6.7 fl oz 200ml
The Body Shop Cotton Rounds 100 pads

Deluxe/Travel Sized


Amika Color Perfection shampoo 0.68 fl oz 20ml
Eucerin Skin Calming Daily Moisturizing Creme 1 oz 28g
First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream 2 fl oz 59.1ml
Nivea Crea, 1 oz 29g 30ml
Up and Up Makeup remover wipes 10 count

Foils


Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream 0.07 oz 2ml
Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation 0.10 fl oz 3ml
Perricone MD Cosmeceuticals Face Finishing Moisturizer 0.07 fl oz wml
Sephora Instant Moisturizer 0.13 fl oz 4ml
Soap and Glory The Righteous Butter 0.33 fl oz 10ml
Kusmi Tea Euphoria 
Threw Away (not sure if they were used up but I was over them!)


EOS lip balm red
Fairydrops mascara deluxe size
Urban Decay Curling mascara deluxe size
Schick Hydro Silk Razor





And hooray for my 1,000 post!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samplegal (May 1, 2013)

It really feels good to see a whole list of everything that got used up over the course of a month! Most of these products I consider average and fine, wouldn't rush out to repurchase that specific one, though I noted below if I had a more extreme love or hate toward something.)

*FULL SIZED*


Dove Refresh + Care Dry Shampoo (my fave dry shampoo thus far, and cheap. Will repurchase for sure) 
Tom's of Maine Toothpaste 

SoftSoap Bar Soap in Pomegranate and Mango

Elizabeth Arden Ceramide Mascara (nothing special. Did not keep a curl in my lashes or give them any oomph. By the end of the day it looked like it had worn off. My fave continues to be L'Oreal Voluminous.)

Pantene Dry-to-Moisturized Conditioner

Cover Girl Foundation (One of the older types, but everything on the bottle had worn off, so I cant even tell which color it was. I'd like to try the 3-in-1 since everyone seems to be raving about it.)

La Roche Posay Anthelios Day Moisturizer SPF15

History of Whoo Spa Body Moisturizer (very nice, but VERY EXPENSIVE. It was a gift, but I doubt I'd buy it for myself.)

Clean and Clear Blackhead Eraser (very utilitarian, inexpensive product that I seem to have around all the time and like well enough)


*DELUXE SIZE*


Ojon Nature's Golden Elixir Instant Restorative Hair Treatment
Sebastian Color Ignite Conditioner (I got this in a Glossybox with the shampoo, and was hesitant to try it since it was so unpopular, but I LOVED it. It left my hair smooth and swingy and moisturized. Would definitely repurchase. My hair is not colored so the sulfates dont bother me as far as stripping color.) 
Boscia Blotting Sheets x 2 packs of 25 (Good sheets! I'm using the Shiseido now, and I prefer the Boscia.)

Sally Hansen Nails &amp; Cuticles Hand Cream

Elizabeth Arden 8 Hour Cream Day Moisturizer

The Balm Staniac (Loved the natural flush it gives. Very good wear. Would def. repurchase.)


Heavenly Spa by Westin White Tea Aloe Body Lotion 
Sulwhasoo Perfecting Water (very soothing toner-like stuff. Loved it!)

Sulwhasoo Renovating Eye Cream

Korres Pomegranate Gel Cream Face Moisturizer

Gilchrist &amp; Soames Body Lotion

*PACKETS*


trilipiderm all-body moisture retention creme
Forever Young sheet masks x2  
Strivectin-SD Power Serum for Wrinkles x2 (I can't believe what a noticeable difference this seems to make, even with just 2 packets, which were about 5 uses! I dug out my larger size and will use it for an extended time to see what happens.)

Kate Somerville Exfolikate (I dont get the love for this. Seems like an average exfoliator with a strange odor. I enjoyed the Strivectin one from my last Sample Society Box more.)


*FRAGRANCE*


Kate Spade Live Color Fully
Coach Poppy 
Oscar de la Renta Live in Love

Atelier Cologne in Orange Sanguine

philosophy love sweet love (I really enjoy this scent, but too bad it has no staying power!)

Lady Gaga Fame (too sweet for me.)           


On to next month!


----------



## hindsighting (May 1, 2013)

*Full size*

Bed head Self Absorbed shampoo 25.36 oz - This was just okay, I smelled good and worked fine but didn't seem to do anything particularly great to my hair.

Organix Repairing Awapuhi Ginger Conditioner - pretty much the same as the shampoo, although I got tired of the smell of this really fast.

Benefit Boi-ing Concealer - Not my favorite concealer, but worked pretty well. Mostly I just wanted to use it up because it was so expensive.

Lush Ponche Shower Gel - Really liked the smell of this, but it was LE and I'm not rushing out to get a $20 shower gel.

Revlon Colorstay Whipped Foundation - I know a lot of people love this, but I hated it. The texture was weird and it felt like a mask on my face. I didn't actually completely use this up, there's probably about 1-2 uses left but it's not the right color for me now and I don't foresee myself wanting to use it.

Elf Liquid Liner - Again I didn't completely finish this, but I've had it for so long it's time to toss it. Worked pretty well for a $1 liner! I would repurchase this, but I found a liner I love more.

*Deluxe sample*

Clark's Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream - I really really liked this, too bad I'll never spend $100+ on a moisturizer.

Skin &amp; Co. Truffle Serum - I still don't know what this was supposed to do or if it did anything...it smelled nice?

Lancome Hypnose Star Mascara - quite liked this! will probably end up purchasing.

Whish Shave Cream in Blueberry - This worked well enough, but I couldn't tell if I loved or hated the smell. I'll probably just stick with my Jack Black Beard Lube.

Clarisonic Refreshing Gel Cleanser - This was a good basic cleanser that smelled AMAZING.

Arganics Argan Oil - Was disappointed to find out this was actually a bunch of silicones and a little argan oil. Worked fine on my hair, but I would rather try out real argan oil.

Benefit That Gal primer - didn't really notice any brightening with this, it was just ok as a primer. I have so many deluxe primer samples I don't see myself purchasing one any time soon.

Supergoop CC Cream - I used this once and decided to toss it. Way too orange/dark for my skin tone, can't speak to staying power.

Nick Chavez Color Saver Shampoo - I really liked this once I started to use it regularly, but I dislike shampoos without sulfates since I have to use so much to make it lather.

*Sample*

DNKY Be Delicious Rio - I honestly don't even remember what this smelled like lol and it has just kinda taken on the smell of the bag my empties were in.

Liqwd Perfect Wave - just eh.

Bobbi Brown BB Cream (Sephora sample) - this is a really great color match for me, but it wore off quickly. Not planning on purchasing.


----------



## chelsealynn (May 3, 2013)

I'm a few days late but my april empties:

Full Size

lancome bi-facil

bare escentuals  i.d. on the spot eye make up remover.  (these always come in handy)

300 count package of cotton balls

Deluxe Sample Size

Blueberry Whish Shaving Cream

Lancome Bienfait Multi-vital

Lancome Bienfait Multi-vital Night (love both of these moisturizers, they are so good for dry skin.   I have full sizes waiting to be used and am using another set of sample sizes that I have now).

DKNY Be Delicious mini roller ball

Naked Princess Barely Blush Lipgloss (have a full size of this, probably my favorite brand of lipglosses)

Naked Princess Barely Coral

Sephora Instant Moisturizer

Caudalie Vinosource  S.O.S. Morning Eye Rescue ( was okay, nothing special.  I prefer my Bobbi Brown eye cream)

Foils

Macadamia Natural Oil Rejuvenating Shampoo

Macadamia Natural Oil Moisturizing Rinse (both of these were great, can't wait to get them when I save up some more birchbox points)

And a Thierry Mugler Alien sample that was one use.

I'm pretty happy with what I used up but wish I could use up some of my makeup products!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 4, 2013)

Tardy to the Party!

In April I used up...

a pack of Simple Cleansing Facial Wipes

a bottle of the Aussie 3 Minute Miracle (looooooove it)

a Fresh mini lip balm in Rose 

a 100 pack of cotton balls


----------



## universe (May 6, 2013)

I am so happy to finish up a 11 ml. Golden Rose nail polish no:64 that I could not wait till the end of the month to post it.


----------



## ladygrey (May 7, 2013)

I'm a bit late to this, but here's everything I used up in March and April! I'm hoping to clear out some more stuff, hopefully some actual makeup items in May. All in all, not too bad for the past two months. Here's to clearing out more!

Full Size:


Suave Kids Double Dutch Apple Detangling Spray
Opti-Free Contact Solution
Garnier Sleek and Shine Shampoo
Garnier Sleek and Shine Conditioner
Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Cleanser
Aveeno Stress Relief Body Wash
Aussie 3 Minute Miracle Deep Conditioner

Deluxe/Travel Size:


Amika Color Perfecting Shampoo
Whish Coconut Shave Cream
Clinique Acne Solutions Clarifying Lotion
Clinique Acne Solutions Cleansing Bar
Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment

Packets/Foils:


Kate Somerville Exfolikate
L'Oreal Evercreme Shampoo
L'Oreal Evercreme Conditioner
Lush Willow Pattern Soap
Bumble and Bumble Thickening Shampoo
Bumble and Bumble Thickening Conditioner
Yes to Tomatoes Daily Pore Scrub
Fresh Soy Face Cleanser
Kiehl's Rosa Arctica Lightweight Cream
L'Oreal Magic Lumi Light Infusing Primer


----------



## perlanga (May 7, 2013)

[SIZE=medium]Odor-Eaters Foot and Sneaker Spray[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Nick Chavez Angel Wings Hairspray[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Kerastraight Shampoo[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Peter Thomas Roth Conditioning Tonic[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]B&amp;BW Pink Chiffon Body Lotion[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Lever 2000 Aloe Bath Bars[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Stila Lipglaze in Lights[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Pert Plus 2-in-1 Light Shampoo and Conditioner[/SIZE]


----------



## universe (May 10, 2013)

Just finished :

- Maybelline Line works brown  eyeliner

- Loreal nail polish 305 Daring Crystals


----------



## nancy771 (May 10, 2013)

Cool thread! Subbing!


----------



## hindsighting (May 10, 2013)

I feel like I'm starting to have a new philosophy about using up products: typically, I will use up a product if I have it, even if I don't like it, because I feel guilty not using it up. However, I'm starting to feel like it's pointless to try to use up a tiny little sample size of something I don't particularly like. This happens a lot with my Birchbox samples. I'm starting to be ok with throwing out something I have really tried to like but just don't.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 10, 2013)

My April empties:





Foils:

Lancome La Base Pro

Shu Umera cleansing oil

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Daily Face Peel

DHC EGT cream

Deluxe samples:

Whish shave cream

Peter Thomas Roth Dragon's Blood serum

Oscar Blandi Texture Volume spray

Hugo Natural Volumizing shampoo

LaLicious Vanilla Whipped Body Soap

Full sized:

Yes to Tomatoes Clear Skin Daily Pore Scrub

Julep Dry Clean shampoo

Psssst! dry shampoo


----------



## amoxirat (May 22, 2013)

I used up my Urban Decay Primer Potion and my Tarte Amazonian clay 12-hour full coverage foundation~


----------



## JHP07 (May 25, 2013)

My April empties!

Bath: 

Burst Organic Beauty Bar love bubbles body wash, travel size

Ginseng extracts bath gel, travel size
 
Body:

B&amp;BW grin &amp; bare it skin-quenching body lotion, travel size

Bliss lemon &amp; sage body butter, travel size

Hair:

Pantene Pro-V moisture renewal conditioner, full size
Desert Bambu lemongrass citrus shampoo &amp; conditioner, travel size

Gilchrist &amp; Soames conditioning shampoo, travel size 

Oral health:
Rembrandt intense stain toothpaste in mint, full size

Skincare:
SK-II facial cottons, travel size

Juice Beauty nutrient moisturizer, deluxe sample

Cetaphil gentle skin cleanser, travel size

SK-II facial treatment clear lotion, travel size

Delizioso mangosteen &amp; acai super anti-aging facial cream spf 15, deluxe sample

Honey Girl Organics super skin food, deluxe sample

SK-II skin signature cream, deluxe sample

Yu-Be moisturizing skin cream, deluxe sample

Foil packets: 

La prairie skin caviar luxe body cream

Yves Rocher Elixir 7.9

Eucerin professional repair extremely dry skin lotion

Red flower plum blossom silk cream

Jergens ultra healing lotion


----------



## lorizav (May 27, 2013)

A Few Days Early but MAY was a HUGE use it up month!!!!!

Full Size

Avalon Organics lavender facial cleansing gel

DDF Sulfur Therapeutic Mask

KMS Turnstyle Do over spray

L'Oreal Total Repair 5 Shampoo

C. Booth Honey and Almond Hand Cream

Klorane Eye Makeup Remover (AWESOME)

Gillette Satin Care Shaving Cream

Soft Soap Hand Soap

DKNY Be Delicious EDT

Bye Bye Blemish

Seaweed Bath Co Lavender powder bath (MESSY!!!!)

1 Silk N Go  Flash cartridge

Apricot Scrub

Hylexin eye cream

Hand made bath salts ( a lovely gift from a friend)

Deluxe Size

2 Secret Clinical Strength Deoderants

Rusk w8less Hairspray

Ahava Dermud

Ultra Dishmate in Almond (LOVE and must buy)

Ahava Velvet cream body wash

X out shine

2 BBW pocket bacs

Whish Blueberry shave cream

Phyto phytonectar hair treatment

fizzy bath bomb

5 sample pots mineral eyeshadow

Jasmine massage oil from Thailand

One n Only Argan oil sample

Ojon Instant Restorative Hair Serum

Mox Lip Butter

Chella Brow Gel

Pequi Oil (LOVE)

Grandpa's Shea butter lavender soap

Foils

8 Algenist Concentrated Reconstructing Serum

Weleda Pomegranite lotion

Tatcha eye cream

Kate Somerville Exfolikate (Need)

Boscia Detoxifying Black Cleanser

Caldrea Sea Salt Neroli Hand Soap

Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream

Living Proof Targeted repair cream

2 Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Peel

La Fresh Nail Polish remover pad

Juice beauty antioxidant serum

Tatcha deep rice enzyme powder

Tatcha deep brightening serum

TOSSED

ELF corrective concealer (terrible)

Bourjois liquid eyeliner (dried out)

Hope to top this next month since we have to scale down on possessions  LOL  Going to try a no buy except my sample boxes (5)  LOL


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A Few Days Early but MAY was a HUGE use it up month!!!!!
> 
> ...


Wow, well done!


----------



## mauu (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A Few Days Early but MAY was a HUGE use it up month!!!!!
> 
> ...


 Wow, what a list! Great job. I also finished the Avalon Organics Lavender cleansing gel this month, what a coincidence! I thought it was a pretty nice cleanser. Not sure if I'd repurchase it, though. What did you think?

Looks like May was a lousy month for me. I've only managed to finish 9 items - although that includes a full-size lipgloss (MAC's Richer, Lusher cremesheen) and a nailpolish (Maybelline Colorama in Sugar Crystals). I'm not sure if I've ever finished a nailpolish before...


----------



## missionista (May 28, 2013)

Lorizav, how do you use up so much stuff in a month?  April was like that too for you, right?  I am seriously impressed, and would like to be using stuff up faster myself.  Any hints you have would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Xiang (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A Few Days Early but MAY was a HUGE use it up month!!!!!
> 
> ...


  Wow, nice job. That's a lot of products. I think you've used up more products than what's currently in my cabinet. I think I should stop buying full size anything seeing as I'll get bored quickly. Deluxe size items seem the way to go for me so I can try more variety but not feel like I'm wasting anything. I'm saying that to my bottle of full size TRESemme shampoo. I want to use other shampoos but I've made a promise to myself I'll finish TRES first.


----------



## chelsealynn (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A Few Days Early but MAY was a HUGE use it up month!!!!!
> 
> ...






  that's so much! I wish I could use up my stuff like that.


----------



## lorizav (May 28, 2013)

Thanks I have been concentrating on more using and less buying. And not adding any more subscriptions


----------



## Xiang (May 29, 2013)

Yay, it's empty! All empty!

Full Size

Essential Ultra Honey &amp; Shea Butter Hair Mask

I finished up one product while gaining 20+ more from sub boxes. &gt;_&lt;

Next month should be better, I've cut my 4 subs down to 2.


----------



## Tinkabella (May 29, 2013)

Things used up: Dove Toning Body Wash Dove Exfoliating Body Wash Caress Evenly Gorgeous Exfoliating Body Was A bottle of lotion Working On: Pantene Pro V Moisture Rich Shampoo/Conditioner Suave Keratin Infusion Shampoo/Conditioner Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion Im proud of myself for using all my body wash because thats my weakness I would go into Walmart and just insanely buy body wash


----------



## productjunkie14 (May 30, 2013)

Great may for me.  

Full size
Burt's Bees replenishing lotion Cocoa and Cupuacu ( 6 oz-LOVED THIS STUFF)
100% pure blood orange body scrub (4 oz)
Cetaphil hand cream ( 3 oz)
hope in a jar (2 oz)
Kiehl's deodorant ( 1.7 oz)
Co Bigelow Quice Hand Cream (2.o)

Deluxe samples
Co Bigelow Grapefruit shower gel ( 1 oz)
Honest Company Hand Soap ( 2 oz)
Biolage Hand cream ( 1 oz)
Dove deodorant ( travel size)
Burt's Bees Aloe and Buttermilk body lotion ( 1 oz)
Bliss Lemon and Sage body butter ( 1 oz)
Gold Bond Healing skin therapy lotion ( .5 oz)
Algenist restorative cream ( .5 oz)
StriVection neck cream ( .25 oz)
Sephora moisture cream spf 15 ( .169 oz)
La Rocca Hibiscus cream cleanser ( 7 ml)
too faced primed poreless primer ( .17)
the balm stainiac  sample ( bb)
makeup for ever hd powder ( 1 g)
I love coffee hand cream  ( small tin from the natural beauty box)
Viva la Juicy sample
Lisa Ann skin care mandarin body butter ( eco emi smells amazing)

Foils
Caldrea soap samples various (4)
Dr Dennis Gross Alpa Beta Daily face Peel (4)
Yu Be Foaming skin polish
Malin+Goetz  grapefruit face cleanser
Skin Transformer for face (medium)
Hanskin  bb cream
L'oreal magic lumi primer

I still have so much but this thread is showing I am making progress...now if only I can stop buying. ( darn sun safety kit  AHH)


----------



## Tinkabella (May 30, 2013)

Thats great!


----------



## acidvogue (May 31, 2013)

B&amp;BW Fresh picked shower gel

B&amp;BW Wild Apple Daffodil shower gel

B&amp;BW Travel size sweet pea shower gel

Colgate optic white tooth paste

Dove Go fresh deodorant 

Crest 3D white glamorous white mouth wash

Skintimate shave cream for dry skin

Equate purifying cleanser

The Body shop aloe toner 

Too face shadow insurance

Clinque all about eyes concealer

L'oreal 3D volume mascara

dollar store cotton swabs

Summers eve wash

OptiFree contact solution

Up&amp;Up contact solution

Neutrogena make up remover wipes

Crest travel size mouth wash

Phew! I've been doing good!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 31, 2013)

Another great month for me. 

*Full Size*

Lush Sugar Scrub

Lush You've been mangoed bath melt

Lush Floating Island Bath Melt

Neutrogena Rapid Wrinkle Repair Serum

Loreal Healthy Look CrÃ¨me Gloss Hair Color

Victoriaâ€™s Secret Garden Amber Romance Body Lotion

Savane Purifying Toner Rooibos

Bare Minerals Well Cared For Brush Conditioning Shampoo

John Frieda Full Repair Deep Conditioner

Lancome Defincils mascara

*Deluxe*

Urban Decay Naked Skin Beauty Balm

Smashbox Camera Ready CC Cream

Shiseido Bio-Performance Advanced Super Restoring Cream

Chella Eyebrow Defining Gel

Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray

Deva Curl No Poo Conditioning Cleanser

Deva Curl One Condition Daily Conditioner

Deva Curl

Caudalie Divine Oil

Clinique 7 Day Scrub Cream

Mario Badescu Alpha Grapefruit Cleansing Lotion

Mario Badescu Seaweed Cleansing Soap

Mario Badescu Protein Night Cream

Mario Badescu Super Collagen Mask

Mario Badescu Hyaluronic Moisturizer SPF 15

Nieves â€œCâ€ Perfect Skin Face Oil

Burtâ€™s Bees Radiance Eye Cream

Lash Cards

Acure Marula Oil

Acure Argan Oil

Drybar 100 Proof Treatment Oil

Josie Maran Whipped Argan Oil

Koh Gen Doh Gommage Spa Gel

Whish Pomegranate Shave Cream

Nuance Antiaging Super Cream

Alessandro Hand Spa Cream Rich

Too Faxed Primed &amp; Poreless

*Foil*

Kiehlâ€™s Over Night Biological Peel

Shu Uemura Moisture Velvet Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Dove Shine Therapy Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Caldrea Sea Salt Neroli Hand Soap

Got2b Smooth Operator Lustre Lotion

Weleda Birch Cellulite Oil

Weleda Arnica Massage Oil

Weleda Pomegranate Regenerating Lotion

John Frieda Luxurious Volume Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Amazing Cosmetics Amazing Concealer

Kahina Giving Beauty Argan Oil

Murad Eye Lift Perfector

Eve Lom Eye Lift CrÃ¨me

Cotz Face Sunscreen

Julep rock Star Hand CrÃ¨me

Tresemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Sephora Age Defy Eye Cream

Algenist Concentrate Multi Perfecteur

Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation Brightening Moisturizer

Garnier Ultra Lift Targeted Line Smoother

Laface Cellular Regeneration Cream

Laface Hydrating &amp; Firming Body Lotion

*Perfume*

Versace Yellow Diamond

Diesel Loverdose

Isaac Mizrahi Fabulous

Juliette Has A Gun Citizen Queen

Atelier Orange Sanguine

Marc Jacobs Daisy

*Threw out*

Perfekt Eyebrow perfection gel (bad color)


----------



## lovepink (May 31, 2013)

Used up for May!





*Full Size*

Aveeno Living Color Color Preserving Shampoo Medium Thick Hair 10.5 fl oz 311ml

Bath and Body Works Sweet on Paris Shower Gel 10 fl oz 295ml

Pureology Hydrate Condition 8.5 fl oz 250ml

Sprout Makeup Remover 2oz

The Body Shop Soft Hands Kind Heart Hand Cream 2.5 fl oz 75ml

*Deluxe Size*

Juice Beauty Oil Free Moisturizer .17 fl oz 5ml

Kiehl's Ultimate Strength Hand Salve 1 fl oz 30ml

Malin+Goetz Bergamot Body Wash 1 oz 29ml

Make Dual Phase Eye Makeup remover 1 fl oz 30ml

Philosophy Amazing Grace Shampoo, Bath and Shower gel 1 fl oz 20ml

Skin &amp; Co Sicilan Body Gel 2 fl oz 30ml

The Honest Company Shampoo and Body Wash 1oz 28.4g

*Foils/Cards*

Benefit Stay Don't Stray Stay Put Primer 0.004 fl oz 0.13ml

Bumble and Bumble Thickening Shampoo &amp; Conditioner .24 fl oz 7ml

Cleansing &amp; Makeup Remover Towelette with Vitamin E

LA Fresh Oil Free Face Cleanser 1 towelette

Nexxus Pro-mend Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.33 fl oz 9.759ml

Oribe Shampoo and Conditioner for Beautiful color 0.23 fl oz 7ml x2

Pureology Hydrate Condition .25 fl oz 7ml

Too Faced Shadow Insurance

Throwing Away

Beauty Rush Lip Gloss Set

Kryolan High Gloss in Tofee (this came in the first Glossybox, which I won. I put it on and looked like a corpse. So I made my 2 friends put it on too. They also looked like corpses).

The Body Shop Delipscious


----------



## Kristen121 (May 31, 2013)

May empties! Full Size Aussie 3 Minute Miracle-My fave drug store conditioner, will be buying again when I use up some other stuff Dove Go Fresh body wash and lotion Deluxe StiVectin SD Retexturizing Scrub Nick Chaez Volume Shampoo JR Watkins Foot Repair Salve theBalm Stainiac-love this, already bought a full size to replace this one! Harvey Prince Hello perfume Nicole Richie perfume Benefit They're Real mascara-not completely "used up" but drying out and not working as well so time for it to go Packets Hope in a Jar Day and Night creams-I like these, might buy a full size if I ever use up my seemingly endless supply of moisturizer samples Ole Henricksen Sheer Transformation moisturizer Time Balm Grapefruit Antioxident Day Cream-I really liked this one too, may buy a full size one day Bare Mineral Active Cell Renewal night serum Macadamia Rejuvenating Shampoo and Moisturizing Rinse


----------



## samplegal (Jun 1, 2013)

Used up in May:

*FULL SIZED*


*Skintimate Moisturizing Shave Gel in Strawberry Tangerine Twist *(It's fine, does the job, and smells pleasant. I prefer foams over gels.)
*Incoco Nail Polish Applique in Sinderella, a metallic red *(The only other I've ever tried is the Sally Hansen, and I found these easier to work with because the excess buffs off the nail easier. They looked absolutely perfect on application, and lasted about a week with nary a chip. I just love them and would use them more often if I didnt already have an arsenal of bottled polish. Also, paying 8 bucks per pack which is only good for one application is a pill to swallow.)

*CVS Non-Acetone Nail Polish Remover *(it's fine, stinks to high hell, does the job. I'm using Essie now which works better.)

*Dove Go Sleeveless Deodorant *(nice, light scent, non-sticky and keeps me odor free. Already have back-up.)

*Vichy Purete Thermal Purifying Foaming Water *(absolutely love this cleanser, one of my faves. It foams and feels so gentle on the skin though does a great cleansing job. Will absolutely repurchase.)

*Proactiv Revitalizing Toner *(The toner was good, but felt more tough and drying than others. Felt right on days when my oily skin felt like it needed a good sop-up. May repurchase.)


*DELUXE SIZE*


*Wash with Joe Coffeemint Body Wash *(Very fun to use for the dark coffee color and scent! Nice lather. My boyfriend took a shine to this too, so we fought over this little 1 oz. bottle.)

*Borghese Gentle Makeup Remover *(I really liked this. It removed my eye makeup with total ease. Granted, I don't use waterproof, usually. And I didnt even bother with a cotton pad. Because it's a gel, I was able to just squeeze some out on my hand and rub.)

*Youngblood Mattifying Primer *(I wasn't blow away. It was a dry and crumbly application, but then didn't work so well to mattify. I'm quite oily.)

*Sebastian Color Ignite Shampoo *(This really works for me, paired with the conditioner. My hair feels really soft and hydrated. When I run out of my huge stash of shampoos, I'll absolutely buy this.)

*Peter Thomas Roth Laser-Free Regenerator Moisturizing Gel Cream *(Did not enjoy this at all. The texture was thick and heavy and felt like smearing honey on my face. I also suspect it broke me out.)

*Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich Shampoo *(It was ok, nothing stood out about it. Did not make my hair better.)

*Smashbox Makeup Primer *(not my favorite primer. It didnt make my makeup last longer and I need something with more oil-control. Won't repurchase. Right now I'm enjoying the one by LaRocca)

*Boscia Daily Hydration SPF15 *(not in love. It was fine, gentle, light, didn't break me out, but pilled when I tried applying foundation.)

*PACKETS*


*Strivectin-SD Power Serum for Wrinkles x2 *(Loving this! I think it's making my skin smoother and reducing the appearance of my pores!)

*Crest 3D White Strip *(my teeth felt so sensitive even after just one use!)

*Pangea Organics Eye Cream in Turkish Rose and White Tea *(Though it's a packet, I got about 8 uses out of it, not long enough to see any results, of course, but long enough to enjoy the texture and scent. It seemed nice enough but I want something with more powerful ingredients for fine lines.)

*By Terry Perfecting Foundation, 4 uses* (absolutely dying to buy a full size, it so gorgeous on application. Saving birchbox points.)

*Tatcha Japanese Beauty Papers, 3 count *(Very nice papers, but too expensive and I like the Boscia ones just as well.)

*Vichy CelluDestock Cellulite Treatment x2 *(I dont really believe in anti-cellulite products but these were free samples so I applied them. I'd imagine I'd have to buy full-size to experience the full effects, but I wont. I will say that it never absorbs into the skin and sticks to my clothes all day long.)

*Ole Henricksen Truth Serum *(This product seems quite nice, but I'll stick with the strivectin, which actually seems to be making a noticeable difference.)


*FRAGRANCE*


*Marc Jacobs Lola *(Very pleasant flowery scent)
*Kenzo Flower* (also very pleasant flowery scent. Tempted to purchase.)
*Diesel Loverdose *(This was a bit too sweet for me.)
*Bond No 9 Soho de Nuits *(This is just amazing -- a deep, rich, sexy, spicy, unusual scent. I'm saving up my pennies for a full-size.)
*Joya Parfum* (All natural oil based scent. It was ok, but it didn't move me to want more.)

Bring on June! I've already got a few products nearing the end.


----------



## missionista (Jun 1, 2013)

Way to go, everyone!  I am so impressed with all the stuff you are using up.  This was an OK month for me, but I think June will be a bit better.

*Products used up May 2013*

Vaseline Cocoa Butter Deep Conditioning Body Lotion (full size, 24.5 fl oz.)

Atelier Cologne Trefle Pur (travel size, 7.5 ml)

Caudalie the Eye cream (sample, 1mL)

Supergoop Advanced Anti-Aging Eye Cream (sample, 2 mL)

Diptyque Ofresia EDT(sample, 2mL)

Diptyque Vetyverio EDT (sample, 2mL)

LUSH snowcake soap (tiny sample not sure how big)

Lancome Bi-Facil eye makeup remover (sample, 50 mL)

Escents Verve Bergamot Honey hand &amp; body lotion (sample, 10mL)

Frownies Rose Water Hydrator Spray (sample, 8mL)

Bvlgari tea bag for bath (eau the blanc) (sample, 15g)


----------



## hindsighting (Jun 2, 2013)

*May empties!*

*Full size*

Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore Facial Cleanser

Desert Essence Organics Lemon Tea Tree Shampoo

Neutrogena Body Clear Body Wash Grapefruit

Nexxus Pro Mend Heat Protection Spray

Covergirl Eyebrow Pencil

UD Eye Pencil in Perversion

*Deluxe size*

Oscar Blandi Volumizing Dry Shampoo

Jack Black Beard Lube

UD All Nighter Setting Spray

Tarte Lights Camera Lashes

Jurlique Herbal Recovery Night Cream

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell Perfume

Guerlain La Petite Robe Noir Perfume

Benefit Triple Moisturizing Facial Emulsion

Also decided to bite the bullet and start tossing things I don't ever use/don't like

Makeup Forever Foundation Sample (Sephora pot, but the SA filled it up completely)

Benefit Stay Don't Stray Eye Primer (deluxe sample size)

I Coloniali Body Wash (deluxe sample size)


----------



## Flowerfish (Jun 2, 2013)

Not a lot of empties for May, but here's what I have:



Tarte travel sized Lights, Camera, Lashes mascara Viva La Juicy spray pen perfume Essie nail polish base coat Lavanilla Pure Vanilla shower gel I already have another tube of Lights, Camera, Lashes since I have received a few of these in Tarte kits. I already bought another Essie base coat and I have a full sized Viva La Juicy perfume so I'll probably refill my spray pen. The only thing I haven't replaced is the Lavanilla shower gel. I think it's great and I may get another one day but this is not a must have (and Bath and Body Works is quite a bit cheaper and just as good!) Hopefully I'll have more empties in June, but I product hop too much :-/


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 3, 2013)

May empties.  I bolded the items I really liked.






Blissoma Vegan Adaptive Energy Facial Tonique Toner (deluxe sample)
*DHC Acerola Gel* (full size)
Eminence Strawberry Rhubarb Exfoliant (full size)
*Nexxus Youth Renewing Rejuvenating Elixir* (deluxe sample)
Somme Institute Transport pads (full size)
*Suki Exfoliating Cleanser* (sample)
Philosphy Bananas Foster shower gel
Peter Thomas Roth Unwrinkle (deluxe sample)
Klorane Dry Shampoo (deluxe sample)

*Too Faced Glamour Gloss* in Barely Legal (full size)
Lancome Genifique serum (deluxe sample)

Foils:


Supergoop Serum (broke me out, did not finish)
Elizabeth Arden Prevage Day moisturizer (too greasy, did not finish)
DHC Q10 neck moisturizer
Better Botanicals Apricot Eye Therapy


----------



## OohLala21 (Jun 3, 2013)

*May 2013*

*Full Size:*

BBW Cucumber Melon hand soap (8 fl oz)

BBW Cucumber Melon body lotion (8 fl oz)

BBW Pink Chiffon body spray (8 fl oz)

Brazil Nut Curly Buttercream (5.5 oz)

*Deluxe Size:*

Koh Gen Do Cleansing Spa Water (3.38 fl oz)

LA Fresh Travel Lite Makeup Remover Wipes (8 wipes)

Stila Lip Glaze in Kitten 

*Foils:*

BareMinerals Purifying Facial Cleanser


----------



## universe (Jun 3, 2013)

I used up

- Lancome Bi-facil eye makeup remover (125 ml)

- Body shop Satsuma body butter ( full size) (nice smell, good moisture on body)


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm disappointed for this month, I didn;t really use up too much. 

Full Size:

200 count cotton balls

Deluxe Samples:
Beauty Protector

Lancome Bi-Facil

Perfume Samples:
Coach Poppy

Clinique Happy

pureDKNY (loved this!)

Lancome La Vie est Belle

Bulgari Omnia Crystalline

Better luck next month, I already have two empties for June  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jun 3, 2013)

All I have used up was a few foil packets and a SMALL bottle of St. Ives Apricot Scrub. xD
I really need to get using!!


----------



## Relique (Jun 4, 2013)

May Empties!


Maybelline Define-A-Brow Eyebrow Pencil, Light Blonde 
Sensodyne Iso-Active Whitening Toothpaste

Gillette Satin Care Shave Gel w/Olay

Biore Pore Unclogging Scrub

Bath &amp; Body Works- Juniper Breeze Body Cream

up &amp; up(target) Makeup Remover Cleansing Towelettes

Clear Care Triple Action Cleaning &amp; Disinfecting Contact Solution

Neutrogena oil free eye makeup remover

Lubriderm Daily Moisture Fragrance Free Lotion For Normal to Dry Skin

Nivea Touch of Smoothness Body Wash


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 4, 2013)

I used up my gray Avon glimmersticks waterproof eyeliner today. 

I also used up my B&amp;BW travel sized body spray in Paris Amore.


----------



## NotTheMama (Jun 5, 2013)

A little late, but here are my May empties: Full Size: Avon strawberries &amp; cream bubble bath-smells SO good Calgon Ocean Breeze bath beads Equate nail polish remover Clean &amp; Clear pomegranate &amp; orange zest body wash Aussie real volume hair spray Nexxus color assure shampoo...I hated this!! So thick &amp; goopy, it just kind of globbed up in my hair...will not buy this again B&amp;BW winter candy apple foaming hand soap...loved the scent Q-tips-300 count B&amp;BW dark kiss sensual swirl body lotion...really liked this, once I get through my many lotions, I will repurchase B&amp;BW merry cookie scented candle-made my house smell like I was baking Chap Stick fresh effects green tea mint-I think this is the first time I have EVER finished a lip balm...LOL..I usually lose them first Bag of cotton balls Sample Size: Cranberry &amp; pear bellini scented candle St Ives fresh H2O body moisturizer Billionaire boyfriend perfume Especially Escada perfume Luxor body lotion Foils: Freeman Goji berry hydration mask Kleenex pocket pack Shu Uemura moisture velvet hair treatment I plan to focus on my trial sizes and foils for June, they are taking over! LOL


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 9, 2013)

Late to the party, as usual, but here are my empties for the month of May. Overall, it wasn't terrible, but I'm hoping to make a killing this month and really fill up my empties bag!

Full Size:


Yardley London Oatmeal and Almond Bar Soap
Kroger Cotton Squares
Willa Lavender Face Towelettes
Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion
Dove Clinical Strength Deodorant

Deluxe/Travel Size:


Kiehl's Ultra Facial Oil-Free Cleanser
Dove Clinical Protection Deodorant
LA Fresh Makeup Remover Wipes
Bioelements Pumice Peel
Nelson J Argan Oil 7 in 1 Non-Foaming Shampoo
Aveda Invati Shampoo
Aveda Invati Conditioner

Foils/Packets:


Masqueology Masque Cleanse with Bubble Technology
Pharmacopia Verbena and Green Tea Body Lotion
Dior Capture Totale Creme Multi-Perfection
Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream
L'Occitane En Provence Precious Cream
Biore Nose Strip


----------



## perlanga (Jun 9, 2013)

Aveeno Skin Relief Body Wash

Avon Moisture Effective Eye Makeup Remover

Yes to Tomatoes Acne Skinclearing Lotion

Maybelline One by One Volume Express Mascara

Dolce &amp; Gobana Rose the One perfume sample spray

L'Oreal HIP lip gloss in Precious

Miracle 7 Shine Spray


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 19, 2013)

My first empties post! I know, we're only 1/2 way thru June but I'm leaving on vacation soon and wanted throw these away! These are my empties for May and the first 1/2 of June.





They are:

Top Row L-R:

Herbal Essence Hello Hydration Shampoo + Conditioner (never again! Dried out my hair!)

Yes to Cucumbers Wipes (full pack, liked, but not as much as...)

Burt's Bees Wipes (trial pack - buying more TODAY!)

got2be Smooth Operator hairspray (I've had this thing for YEARS, so proud I finished it!)

The tiny things in the middle:

Versace Bright Crystal Perfume sample (Sephora), Jane Iredale Lip Drink sample (Yuzen)

Bottom Row:

Whish Shave Cream (Birchbox)

Pantene Silky Whip Styling Cream (Cravebox)

Pur-lisse Pur-Moisture (Birchbox)

Mary Kay Satin Hands (trial size from MK Rep)

Not pictured:  Gold Bond Ultimate Healing Cream (1 oz sample from... Target, maybe?)


----------



## lorizav (Jun 27, 2013)

June empties Full size Keratin Perfect Renew Spray Villainess Hazmat Soap Dark beauty boutique Orpheus solid perfume Soap and glory. The righteous butter Hand made peppermint talc LOreal total repair 5 conditioner BPAL Temple of Dreams Lavender Chamomile Hand Soap Lysol Foaming hand soap x 2 Handmade Pomegranate Mango Lotion TAL Concentration Oil pink sugar handmade soap Aura Cacia geranium herbal bath Clariol Natural instincts hair color Korres Yoghurt cooling face lotion Johnson and Johnson honey apple baby wash Jonathan create smooth anti frizz serum Deluxe size UD Complexion primer potion Molly Muriel soft as silk shampoo bar and Volcanic Bliss soap Villianess Byzantium Sample Algenist regenerative moisture cream nuance shampoo and conditioner Pacifica Blood Orange Lotion Redken Allsoft conditioner L'occitane verbena shower gel Natures gift sample oils in Back ease, muscle ease, relax, clarifying, distress Possets Madame X Allessandro Hand Spa lotion Zoya remove Suki exfoliator Evologie blemish serum Foils La Roche posey efficlar Joint mud Davies conditioner and oil potion Lady vengeance vial Cartier vial Desert essence coconut lotion Bring it on July!!!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> June empties
> 
> Full size
> ...


 WOW


----------



## Relique (Jun 27, 2013)

June Empties


 Olay Fresh Effects S'wipe Out! Refreshing Make-up Removal Cloths


 Boots Extracts Cocoa Butter Body Butter

 Clearasil Daily Clear Oil-Free Daily Face Wash, Sensitive Formula

 Aveeno Positively Smooth Shave Gel

 Aveeno Ultra Calming Makeup Removing Wipes

 Suave Professionals Hair Spray, Aerosol, Touchable Finish, Extra Hold

 Neutrogena Oil-Free Eye Makeup Remover

 Aussie 3 Minute Miracle Moist Deeeeep Conditioner

 Neutrogena Triple Moisture Daily Deep Conditioner

 Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Anti-Chip Top Coat

 Maybelline Dream Lumi Touch Highlighting Concealer- Radiant

 L'Oreal True Match Lumi Healthy Luminous Makeup SPF 20


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 30, 2013)

June empties:






Seche Vite Base and Top Coats:  Technically, I didn't finish these, but they are too thick to use.  I know there is a Seche thinner I can buy, but I'm happy enough with my Julep base and top coats that I'm not going to bother.
Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer:  A .5% salicylic acid cream - can't say that this was anything different enough from other salicylic acid based creams I've tried to make it stand out.
First Aid Beauty Facial Radiance Pads:  These are supposed to improve skin clarity, reduce visible pores, and diminish appearance of fine lines.  I like that it's a natural ingredient based product, and I liked this enough to repurchase. 
Go Smile Double Action Whitening Ampoule:  These were cool!  You pop the seal of the whitening agents by squeezing the package in two places, allowing the mixture to activate.  You then dab the mixture on your teeth after it has saturated the soft tipped end.  As much as a liked these, they're expensive at about $5 each, so I'll just admire them from afar.
Korres Fig Shower Gel:  I'm a fan of Korres shower gels and particularly like the realistic Fig scent.  
Rainwater Botanicals Dead Sea Mud Mask:  This is the second of the Rainwater Botanical masks I've tried, and I liked them both!  Sadly, I did not completely close the container after my first use, so the rest of it dried up.
St. Tropez One Night Only Instant Glow Lotion:  This has become my go to summer instant tanner for my legs. 
Suki Face Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser:  I just received my full sized jar that I ordered from Birchbox, so that should tell you how much I like this.  Fortunately, I was able to use a discount code and some Birchbox points, which allowed me to get it for less than half of it's $32.95 price. 
Phyto Universal Elixir:  This is a scalp treatment that is very strongly scented, as it's composed of different essential oils.  I'm curious enough to invest in a full sized one at some point to see if there are any long term benefits.





Origins VitaZing SPF 15:  I liked this moisturizer that features Magosteen!  It was on the thicker side but absorbed nicely.  
Amazing Cosmetics Velvet Mineral Liquid foundation in medium beige:  This was nice!  I may have to check this out for future use.
Jurlique Herbal Recovery Gel:  I liked this one as well!  I gravitate toward gels for summer use, and I liked the botanical base in this one.  
Boscia Enlivening Amino-AG Eye Treatment:  This eye cream left no real impression on me, so it would be a pass.
Exuviance Cover Blend Multi-Function Concealer:  I thought this was a very nice concealer, and I liked that it contains anti-aging ingredients.  Good pigmentation, smooth, and wore well.
Neil George Indian Gooseberry Treatment Oil:  This hair treatment oil sample took forever to use up, but it gave me enough uses to know I liked it!  Indian Gooseberry is supposed to be one of the world's most potent antioxidants.
Burts Bees Facial Cleansing Towels:  Enjoyed these, but I can't say they stood out as special compared to other facial cleansing towels I've tried.


----------



## samplegal (Jun 30, 2013)

Empties time!!!!

*Full size:*


Renpure Organics Moisturizing Shampoo
Skin, An Apothecary, Sugar Glow in Poppy
Veet Wax Strips
Eminence Stone Crop Gel Wash
Lancome Exfoliance Confort Exfoliating Cream
Whoospa Oil Shower

*Deluxe:*


Wen Pomegranate Cleansing Conditioner
Oscar Blandi Volumizing Shampoo
L'Occitane Shea Hand Cream
DDF Amplifying Elixir
Olay Professional ProX Clear Complexion Renewing Lotion
First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream
Forrest Essentials Aloe Vera &amp; Neem Shampoo
L'Occitane Shampoo
LaFace Deflection Day Cream SPF 30
Jovial Jubilee Body Lotion
Dermalogica Age Smart MAP-15 Regenerator
Clinique All About Eyes
Sebastian Color Ignite Hair Conditioner


*Packets:*


Seventh Generation Mandarin Facial Cleansing Cloth
Vichy CelluDestock Cellulite Treatment x6
La Roche Posay Effeclar Duo Acne Treatment
Benefit Porefessional Primer x2
Hourglass Mineral Veil, 3 uses
Phyto Phytojoba Intense Hydrating Mask
Julep SPF 30 Hand Cream
Garnier Fall Fight Shampoo and Conditioner
Peter Thomas Roth Anti-Aging Cleansing Gel


*Fragrance:*


Pleat Please by Issey Miyake
Juicy Couture


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 30, 2013)

June Used it Up

*Full Sized*


Philosophy Amazing Grace Scrub (Love this scent...one of my faves right now)
Level Naturals Shower Bombs (Loved these and bought two more boxes of 4)
Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap
Wen Sweet Almond Mint Re Moist Intensive Hair Treatment
Neutrogena Rapid Tone Repair Moisturizer

*Deluxe*


Lush Happy Hippie Shower gel - LOVED this!
Bath and Body Works Aromatherapy Sleep Body Lotion
Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renewal
Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist
Sugar Lip Treatment
Beauty Without Cruelty Aromatherapy Shampoo
Olay Shine Shine Go Away Cleanser
Yu Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
Mario Badescu Olive Cream
Laface Efface Line Erasure concentrate x 2
Laface Deflection SPF Face Cream
Action Wipes Large Full Body Wet Wipe
Blue Orchid Botanicals Wildflower Grains
Miss Jessieâ€™s Jelly soft Curls (technically a foil, but a bunch of uses)
Coola Classic Suncreen
Fortune Cookie Soap Company Whipped Cream
Fortune Cookie Soap Company Sugar Scrub
Fortune Cookie Soap Company Donâ€™t be Jelly
Fortune Cookie Soap Company Shower Steamer
Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC Cream
Lift Lab Lift &amp; Fix High Potency solution x 2
LaFace Pur Gentle Facial Cleanser


*Foil*


Origins plantscription spf25 anti aging cream
Origins youthtopia lift firming cream
Origins Checks and Balances Frothy Face Wash
Origins Modern Friction Gentle Dermabrasion
Origins A Perfect World Antioxident Moisturizer with White Tea
Origins Plantscription Anti-aging Serum
Origins Make A Difference Plus Rejuvenating Moisturizer
Origins High Potency Night A Mins Mineral enriched Renewal Cream
Loreal Revitalift Miracle Blur Instant Skin Smoother Finishing Cream
Lâ€™Occitane En Provence CrÃ¨me Divine
Juara Candlenut Body CrÃ¨me
Ahava Deadsea Water Mineral Body Exfoliator
Loreal Magic Skin Beautifier BB Cream
Ole Henriksen Power Peel Almond Polish
Ole Henriksen Power Peel Lemon Strip
Ole Henriksen Power Peel Chamomile Comfort
Julep Rock Star hand CrÃ¨me
Dr Andrew Weil for Origins Mega Bright Skin Tone Correcting Serum

*Perfume*


Kate Walsh Billionaire Boyfriend
Juicy couture Viva La Juicy
Georgio Armani Aqua Di Gio
Oscar de la Renta Something Blue

*Threw away*


Pixi Flawless and Poreless Primer-Sample
Mario Badescu Almond and Honey non abrasive Face Scrub-Sample (uh...definitely VERY abrasive)

Still haven't used up any of the MANY shower gels that I have open, but I have a good feeling that July is the month that I will get to throw away some of the bottles in my shower.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Xiang (Jun 30, 2013)

Empties for June Tresemme Moisture Rich Shampoo - never getting again but so glad it's used up Swan Nail Polish Remover Biore Pore Unclogging Scrub JuJu Cosmetics Aquamoist Moisture Milk with Collagen - awesome light moisturizer from the Aquamoist line Beauty Without Cruelty Conditioner with Rosemary Mint and Tea Tree Nelson j Argan Oil 7 in 1 Non Foaming Shampoo Pond's Exfoliating Cucumber Cleansing Towelettes Davines Love Conditioner Loreal Magic BB Cream Light Aubrey Natural SPF 30 Sunscreen Yes To Dark Spot Correcting Serum Seventh Generation Mandarin Cleansing Clothes


----------



## Kristen121 (Jun 30, 2013)

June empties!



I dontknow why it won't work when I rotate the pic.


----------



## missionista (Jun 30, 2013)

What a great month!

*Products used up June 2013*

LUSH Gold Frankincense &amp; Beer Shower Jelly (full size, 3.5 oz.)

Clinique Moisture Surge (full size, 1 oz.)

Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer Ivory to fair 10 (full size, 1 oz.)

Essence hand protection balm in Caramel Hot Chocolate (travel size, 75 mL)

Yves Rocher lavender foot cream (travel size, 50 mL)

Pecksniffâ€™s Calm Hand &amp; Body Lotion (travel size, 1 oz.)

Bvlgari shampoo eau the vert (travel size, 30mL)

Coola Classic Sunscreen (sample, 7mL)

Lancome La Vie Est Belle (sample, 1.5 mL)

LA Fresh Waterproof makeup remover (sample, 24 wipes)

Melvita extra rich hand cream (sample, 3 mL)

Skin &amp; Co. Truffle Serum (sample, 15 mL)

Wei East Sichuan Holly Wrinkle Away Amazing Eyes (sample, .5 mL)

Shiseido Moisture relaxing masque (sample, 10 mL)

Isaac Mizrahi Fabulous EDP (sample, 1.5 mL)

The Balm Stainiac in Beauty Queen (sample, 1.2mL)

Sephora super loaded age defy serum (sample, 2 ml)

The Different Company, Tokyo Bloom (sample, 1mL)

Diptyque Eau Rose (sample, 2mL)

Penahligonâ€™s Lily of the Valley EDT (sample, appx. 1.5 mL)

[SIZE=12pt]Caudalie Vinexpert Firming Serum (sample, 2mL)[/SIZE]


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 1, 2013)

I can't believe it's already July! 

June empties:

Full Size:

100 count cotton balls

Deluxe Samples:
Lancome Bi-Facil

Coola Classic Sunscreen

Marvis Toothpaste

Boscia Oil-Free Nightly Hydration (had about one use left it this but was starting to look kinda funky so just ended up tossing it)

Pure + Remedy "Precious Drops" Serum

Bobbi Brown Hydrating Eye Cream ( I can't wait to buy a full size of this, it's just so expensive!)

Lush Fair Trade Honey Shampoo ( just got another sample of this today, wanted to try it again)

Foils:

amika Nourishing Mask (loved this! bought the smaller size from BB)

Suntegrity  natural moisturizing face sunscreen and primer x3 (didn't care for these.  never tried physical suncreen before and did not like it too much.)

Yes to Cucumbers Natural Suncreen (didn't like this at all, was so hard to blend)

100% Pure Body Lotion x2.  1 coconut and 1 vanilla bean.  (was okay nothing worth the $15 price tag imo.)

Tossed:
lotus moon hibiscus flower hydrating lotion (tried it out but gave me a rash on my face)

Urban Decay 24/7Liquid  Liner in Perversion (really liked this but was getting pretty old and not working to well anymore.  Never used to have any issues but was starting to flake really badly.)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 1, 2013)

Full Sized: SIMPLE face wipes/make up removers Laura Mercier Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer Urban Decay Primer Potion Urban Decay 24-7 Liquid Liner in Perversion Sample: Urban Decay Super Curl Mascara Benefit They're Real! Mascara the Balm Mary Lou Manizer Rosemira Organics Lavender clay face mask Rosemira Organics C me serum John Masters serum (forgot what it's called... It's for oily/combination skin) Kiehl's BB Cream (foil and two little sample tubs) I'm obsessed with the Kiehl's. I just bought a full sized BB cream even though I had a back up Laura Mercier Tinted moisturizer waiting on my dresser... Those were the ones I remember... I moved into this new place for the summer at the end of June. Lots of foil packets were used I'm sure!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 1, 2013)

Okay so, I did my empties a little bit different than everyone else, I realized that I wasn't using up anywhere near the amount of products you guys were using up so I have been holding on to all my empties since January.  

So, these are all of my empties for the first half of 2013!

Full sized:





*Biotrue contact solution (4 fl. oz.)*

Cremo Shave cream (3 fl. oz.)

*John Frieda Sheer Blonde Go Blonder Conditioner (8.45 fl. oz.)*

Philosophy Butterscotch candy 3-in-1 (24 fl. oz.)

*Dollar Tree Acne Wipes (30 pack)*

Pink Sugar Eau de Toilette (1 fl. oz.)

Covergirl Lash Blast Volume

Maybelline the Falsies Flared Volume Express Mascara

Colgate Optic White Toothpaste (5.5 oz.) --- not pictured, I accidentally threw it away

Travel Sized:





*Smashbox photo finish foundation primer (.5 fl. oz.)*

Oscar Blandi Volumizing dry shampoo spray (.75 oz.)

Bath and Body Works Japanese Cherry Blossom Body Lotion (2 fl. oz.)

Samples:





A*pothederm moisturizing cream (.5 oz.)*

Nuxe Reve de Miel (.52 oz.)

Boscia oil-free daily hydration (.5 fl. oz.)

Exuviance Night Renewal Hydra Gel (.5 oz.)

DML Forte Body Moisturizing cream (.33 oz.)

*Cetaphil Moisturizing cream for dry, sensitive skin (.5 oz.)*

*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle (Birchbox sample, size not listed)*

Clinique take the day off makeup remover (1.7 fl. oz.)

*REN clearcalm 3 Acne treatment mask (sephora made sample)*

*Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse BB (.06 fl. oz.)*

Nars oil-free pro-prime pore refining primer (.27 fl. oz.)

*Caudalie Premier Cru La Creme (.06 fl. oz.)*

Mario Badescu Ceramide herbal eye cream (free sample)

Perfeckt Brow Gel (free sample)

Ojon Instant restorative hair serum (Birchbox sample)

Arm &amp; Hammer Advanced White Toothpaste (.9 oz.)

Crest 3D White toothpaste (.85 oz.)





*Lulu Organics Hair Powder Lavender (BIrchbox sample)*

Caudalie S.O.S Thirst Quenching Serum (.03 fl. oz.)

Jurlique Calendula Cream (.06 oz.)

I know that I used a ton of foils but I always accidentally throw them away...

And all of the ones in bold are ones I really liked and am definitely going to repurchase.


----------



## OohLala21 (Jul 1, 2013)

*June 2013*

*Full Size:*

Gillette Satin Care shaving cream 

SheaMoisture Restorative Conditioner 

Aveeno Ultra Calming wipes

Neutrogena night calming wipes

BBW Cucumber Melon shower gel

BBW Cucumber Melon body lotion 

Aveeno Daily Cleansing pads

Revlon Photoready mascara

BBW Pocketbac 

*Deluxe Size:*

VS Pink Fresh Vanillas body mist 

Melvita rose floral water

Nume Argan Oil 

Kerastase hair oil

Smashbox Photo Finish primer

Ole Henriksen Truth Serum Collagen Booster

Burberry Lip Mist


----------



## lovepink (Jul 1, 2013)

*June Empties*





*Full Size*

Sephora Healing Eucalyptus cuticle oil 0.05 oz 1.7 g

Body Drench Citrus Blossoms Ultra Moisturizer 16.9 fl oz 500ml

Secret Scent Expressions Cocoa Butter Kiss 2.7oz 76g

*Deluxe Size*

Bvlari Soap Eau Parfumee au the Blanc 1.76 oz 50g

Mary Kay Satin Hands Fragrance Free Hand cream 3 oz 85g

Mary Kay Creamy Frosted Vanilla Body Butter 2 oz 56g

EOS Lotion

Bungalow Pink Bubble Gum Lotion 2 oz

Lancome Bi-Facil 1.7 fl oz 50ml

*Foils*

European Wax Center The Exfoliate 4ml

Eurpoean Wax Center Slow It Body Lotion 4ml

L'Oreal Color Vibrancy Shampoo and Conditioner .34fl oz 10ml

Caldera Aromatherapeutic Body Lotion in Coconut Fig leaf .25 fl oz 7.39ml

Caldera Aromatherapeutic Body Lotion in Tea Olive Lime .25 fl oz 7.39ml

Caldera Aromatherapeutic Body Lotion in Aloe Water Apricot .25 fl oz 7.39ml

Glam Glow Super Mud clearing treatment .07 oz 2.1ml 2.1g


----------



## hindsighting (Jul 1, 2013)

*Full Size*

Neutrogena makeup removing wipes - 25 count

Garnier Fructis Hydra Recharge 1 Minute Moisture-Plenish Treatment

Garnier Fructis Hydra Recharge Shampoo

Pond's Cold Cream

Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cleanser

*Deluxe Sample*

Davines Lovely Smoothing Shampoo

Suki Exfoliating Cleanser

Bumble &amp; bumble BB Straight Blow Dry Cream

Shiseido Bio Performance Restoring Cream

*Foil*

Davines Lovely Smoothing Conditioner

*Tossed*

Neutrogena Healthy Lengths Mascara

Revlon Photo Ready 3D Volume mascara

*Gave away*

3 Victoria's Secret body sprays

I feel bad about throwing away the mascara because I don't hate them and I'll usually use them up if I have them, but I have 3 others that I really like and these didn't do a whole lot for me, plus I got one for free and one for 1/2 off. The Revlon did more for length than volume, while the Neutrogena was great at first but got clumpy and flaky once it dried out a bit. I was happy to give away the VS body sprays - my friend is much more of a body spray girl than me and they were just sitting neglected on my shelf while I used perfumes.


----------



## perlanga (Jul 3, 2013)

[SIZE=medium]Kiwi Coconut Body Lotion[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Bare Minerals Flawless Radiance Highlighter[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Neutrogena Deep Pore Daily Scrub[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Palmolive Optims Shampoo for Brunettes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Nuterogena Ultra Gentle Daily Cleanser[/SIZE]


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 3, 2013)

June empties:

Avon glimmersticks eyeliner

Avon eye primer

Avon Magix face primer

BBW Beautiful Day shower Gel

BBW Paris Amore shower Gel

BBW Black Raspberry Vanilla Bubble Bath

BBW Country Apple body spray (already replaced it with a new one for $3 at their SAS )


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 6, 2013)

Ehhh, all in all, not a terrific month. I expected a lot more stuff to be gone, but I only used up a fraction of what I thought I would. Still, better than nothing, right?

Full Size


Freeman Pink Grapefruit Facial Exfoliating Scrub
Dove Deodorant
Simple Soothing Facial Toner
Bath and Body Works Tropical Papaya Hand Soap

Deluxe/Travel Size:


Youngblood Mineral Primer


----------



## casualconcern (Jul 9, 2013)

Emptied my "empties" bag from June today, finally!

Full size:

- Nail Polish Remover (6 oz)

- Tarte Smooth Operator Concealer

- Living Proof Full Conditioner (8 oz)

- Lush Charity Pot (1.7 oz)

- Stila Stay All Day Eyeliner

- Daisy by Marc Jacobs Rollerball

Samples:

- Bareminerals Active Renewal Night Serum (packet)

- Wonderstruck by Taylor Swift

- Urban Decay Moondust Eyeshadow (packet)

Great month. I don't think this month is going to be quite so prolific!


----------



## NotTheMama (Jul 9, 2013)

Everyone did so well in June, I love it!!! I just got back from vacation, so here is my list of June empties: Full size: Comfort Touch baby wipes-120 count-I use them at work to clean my hands, I work with money and my hands get filthy dirty. I always buy the cheapies, and these worked just fine. Pantene Ice Shine conditioner-worked OK, probably would rebuy. Pure Silk shave cream raspberry mist Suave deodorant tropical paradise Sample size: Aquafresh extreme clean toothpaste Foils: Crystal Essence mineral deodorant towelettes X4-got these from various sample boxes and I was glad to use them up, they worked OK, but I'm not too excited and wouldn't repurchase them Garnier Fructis fight fall shampoo &amp; conditioner packets Garnier Fructis pure clean clear 2in1 shampoo Far Away Bella perfume foil Tossed: Act Restoring Mouthwash-expired-full size Caladryl lotion-separated and expired-full size DHC extra nighttime moisture foil packet-I think it was expired, it looked separated and felt funny on my skin, so I just tossed it after one use I was hoping to use up more in June, but everything I use up makes more room! I have finally brought over everything from my house (I moved in with my boyfriend and my condo is for sale) so I have everything here and I can really start working on using things up. I hope to have a big list of empties for July!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 15, 2013)

I used up my BBW Cucumber Melon Shower Gel. So sad. It is discontinued.

I also tossed a bunch of old things (hair/bath/lotion) that really weren't good anymore. I didn't list them because frankly, I don't want to know how much I wasted. BUT it is nice to have my shelf organized again.

I also put some of my sample foil packets into little jars and have been using them night/morning and I'm pretty happy about that. It is amazing how much you get out of one packet if you put it into something.


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jul 18, 2013)

I used up my Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter in "Creme BrÃ»lÃ©e". That was the second one I'd gone through too!


----------



## theprettyalt (Jul 22, 2013)

I just used up my Porefessional by Benefit! Best primer ever. I'm going to try to get through my That Gal before I repurchase though.


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jul 25, 2013)

I used the last of these two up today: Neutrogena triple moisture hair mask,and a Suki face sample. I love the Neutrogena hair mask (this was the third one I've gone trough!) I hated the SukiFace sample though! It was supposed to have a nice lemon scent to it; but it smelled so horrid, so I only used it on my arms and didn't let it near my face. (Keep in mind this is coming from someone who adores all things lemon....the SukiFace sample was gross! But the one positive is that the container is a screw top, and the perfect size for cleaning and re-purposing, so I was happy about that!)


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jul 25, 2013)

Here's a better look. Yay for empties!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wonder if your sample was bad or something. I love all things lemon too and I loved the Suki face so much that I bought the full size. I love the lemony scent of it so much.  I agree with you on the containers.....I love it when I can re-use a container like that! I refilled my little Benefit eye cream jar with another eye cream. That jar is so freaking cute!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if your sample was bad or something. I love all things lemon too and I loved the Suki face so much that I bought the full size. I love the lemony scent of it so much.  I agree with you on the containers.....I love it when I can re-use a container like that! I refilled my little Benefit eye cream jar with another eye cream. That jar is so freaking cute!


 I'm wondering if my sample was bad as well; I think you're right! Based on what I read in reviews, I should have loved it; but when it came down to it, it smelled like moldy, spoiled lemon nastiness! I was happy to be done with it. On the bright side, that tiny jar is perfect to put my favorite setting powder in! I've already cleaned it out and can't wait to put it to good use!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cass Murray (Jul 25, 2013)

Used up a bottle of Herbal Essence Color Me Happy and made a pair of earrings out of the bottle:


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cass Murray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Used up a bottle of Herbal Essence Color Me Happy and made a pair of earrings out of the bottle:


Very cool!


----------



## jessilng (Jul 30, 2013)

I used up my nume hair oil from ipsy ( wasn't a huge fan of its sticky/thick texture). I'll be using my carols daughter split end now until its gone. I also used up a nice toner (sample society) that I can't remember what it was except that it had cranberry in it. I moved it into a spray bottle because the sample bottle it was in kept leaking on me. And I used up my first bottle of honest company shampoo, the new formula, and at least one bar of yardley oatmeal and almond soap, plus that venus+olay razor from the target box. My favorite razors are still the venus embrace.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 30, 2013)

I am going to count this as used up, but I'm throwing away the remainder of the sample for the Philosophy Miracle Worker eye cream because that stuff burns the crap out of my skin and that just can't be good! I read reviews on it where people complain of that reaction and some say it eventually goes away, but I am just not going to stick it out. I don't see why I should "get used" to an eye cream! LOL

On a side note, thank goodness I was able to try this as a sample and didn't buy a whole jar of it to find out I have this kind of reaction to it!


----------



## Xiang (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cass Murray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Used up a bottle of Herbal Essence Color Me Happy and made a pair of earrings out of the bottle:


 That's awesome!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cass Murray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Used up a bottle of Herbal Essence Color Me Happy and made a pair of earrings out of the bottle:


 Very creative!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 30, 2013)

A very good month for me. Used up a ton of samples! That's all I took on vacation with me:

*Full Sized*


Avon Perfect Wear All Day Comfort Lipstick in Rapture
CVS Nail Polish Remover
Caudalie Divine Oil
Tree Hut Shea Sugar Body Scrub
Neutrogena Shampoo Anti-residue formula
Secret Outlast Completely Clean Antiperspirant
Bath &amp; Body Works White Citrus Body Wash
Lush Ultrablast Toothy Tabs

*Deluxe*


Urban Decay Lip Junkie Midnight Cowboy
Amika Oil Treatment
LaFace Pur Gentle Facial Cleanser
Fortune Cookie Soap Co Sea Salt Hair Spritz Aquaholic
Rosemira Organics Moisturize Me Citrus Restorative Cream
Alterna Bamboo Shine Mist
Actifirm Renovation Serum
Actifirm Antioxidant Cleanser
Actifirm Renovation Eye Cream
Honest Face &amp; Body Lotion
LaFresh travel-lite Makeup Remover Wipes
Rosemira Organics See Me C Repair Serum
Ole Henrikson Truth Serum
Ole Henrikson Truth Collagen Booster
Actifirm Actimoist Booster
Whish Blueberry Shave Cream
Youngblood HiDef Powder
Yaby Concealer
Smashbox Green Primer
Makeup Forever Green Primer
Tarte Amazonian Clay Finishing Powder
Shankara Microcrystal Exfoliation Treatment
Jergens Natural Glow Daily Moisturizer
Josie Maran Argan Cleansing Oil for Body
Pritte Moisturizing Lotion
Smashbox Full Exposure Mascara
Rosemira Organics Spring Flowers Calming Toner

*Foil*


Aubrey Organics GPB Balancing Shampoo
Aubrey Organics Natural Islands Replenishing Conditioner
vbeaute Anti Wrinkle Protecting Serum
DHC Deep Cleansing Oil
Kerastase Nectar Thermique
Ole Henrikson Almond Polish
Ole Henrikson Lemon Peel
Ole Henrikson Chamomile Comfort
Tarte BB Tinted Treatment 12-Hour Primer
Sephora Cotton Flower Creamy Body Wash Pod
Tatcha Polished Gentle Rice Enzyme Powder x 2
Tatcha Polished Deep Rice Enzyme Powder x 2
Yves Saint Laurent Touche Eclat
Yves Saint Laurent  Illuminating Foundation
Lather Avocado Mint Hair Repair x 2
Vitabath Body Wash x 2
Aubrey Organics Rose Hip Moisturizing Cream
Aubrey Organics Blue Green Algae Moisturizer
Aubrey Organics Collagen &amp; Almond Enriching Moisturizing Lotion
Aubrey Organics Rosemary Peppermint Balancing Conditioner
Miss Jessieâ€™s Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo x 2
Oribe Supershine Moisturizing Cream
DHC CoEnzyme Q10 Cream
DHC Eye Bright Eye Moisturizer
DHC Velvet Skin Coat Makeup Primer
Seventh Generation Mandarin Refreshing Facial Cleansing Cloth x 2
Jason C Effects Pure Natural CrÃ¨me
Jason C Effects Pure Natural Super-C Cleanser
Heavenly Silk Daily Skin Nourishing Moisturizer
Tan Towel Plus Towelette
Fekkai Technician Color Care Shampoo

*Perfume*


Avon Shine Eau de Parfum - Full Size
Pacifica Solid Tibetan Mountain Temple â€“ Sample
Atelier Cologne â€“ Mistral Patchouli â€“ Sample
Juicy Couture  - Juicy Couture-Sample
Cartier â€“ Baiser Vole - Sample

*Threw away*


Youngblood Mineral Primer Sample-greasy mess
Lush Soap (donâ€™t remember which one)-left my skin feeling sticky


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 30, 2013)

Here are my belated empties from May/June...now I've got to start compiling my July list!





Bath and Shower:

Bvlgari Shampoo x 3, travel size

Bvlgari Conditioner x 2, travel size

Bvlgari Shower Gel x 2 , travel size

Bliss Supershine Shampoo in Lemon &amp; Sage, travel size

Bliss Conditioning Rinse in Lemon &amp; Sage, travel size

Bliss Soapy Suds in Lemon &amp; Sage, travel size

Desert Bambu Lemongrass Citrus Shower Gel, travel size
Body:

Secret Invisible Solid Antiperspirant/Deodorant, full size

Hawaiian Tropic Silk Hydration SPF 30, travel size
Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunscreen SPF 55, full size


Eye Care:

Renu Fresh Contact Lens Solution, travel size

Clear Care contact lens solution, full size

Make-Up:

Lancome Hypnose Star Mascara

Oral Health:

Supersmile Toothpaste in Green Apple, Mandarin Mint and Original, travel size

Supersmile Whitening Accelerator, deluxe sample
Colgate Total Clean Mint Toothpaste, travel size

Mouthwash, travel size
Colgate Total Toothbrush


Skincare:

AHAVA Dermud Facial Calming Moisturize SPF 15, full size

Azten Eye &amp; Lip Emulsion, deluxe sample

Fresh Soy Face Cleanser, deluxe sample

Delizioso Mangosteen &amp; Acai Super Anti-Aging Facial Cream SPF 15, deluxe sample

Exuviance Rejuvenating Treatment Masque, deluxe sample

Murad Time Release Acne Cleanser with 0.5% Salicylic Acid Acne Treatment, travel size

Murad Intensive Wrinkle Reducer for Eyes, deluxe sample

SK-II Facial Clear Lotion, travel size

Purlisse Ultra Skin Brightening Serum, deluxe sample

Skin &amp; Co Truffle Serum, travel size


Tools:

Sephora Face Complexion Brush

Venus Embrace Razor

Foil packets:

Dickinson's Oil Controlling Towelettes x 2


----------



## lorizav (Jul 30, 2013)

Here are my July items. PLUS I cancelled Eco Emi and am not renewing Conscious box after this last box Full size Random base coat Bourgeois nail polish Pkg cotton rounds Pkg q tips Mary Kay lip scrub Silk n flash n go cartridge Schlick hydro silk refill cartridges Sally Hansen Nail strips NCLA nail strips Butter London nail strips natures gift lavender maillette spray Clairol natural instincts hair dye Pacifica Seafoam cleanser Lysol foaming hand soap x 2 L'oreal total 5 repair balm Spray sunscreen Julep base coat Garner skin renew dark spot peel Sephora nail corrector pen fashionista makeup wipes Deluxe size Episencial soothing cream Eclos regenerative cream x 2 Eclos serum Natures gift cool it sample bare minerals stroke of light Nick Chavez shampoo Blisoma Amend facial solar repair Eartha essentials stress relief bath soak Eartha essentials lemon lip scrub Marc Jacobs honey Marc Jacobs daisy Mary Kay oil free hydrating gel Vas anti brighten up Davines love shampoo Alterna bamboo uv fade proof fluide Son for men soothe x 2 Algenist eye cream Supergoop cc cream My prime mattifying moisturizer derm organic shampoo and mask Foils Belle Cherie Edt Josie Marian argan oil Kerastase chroma thermique and thermashine L'oreal bb cream Eucerin everyday protection lotion Weleda sea buckthorn lotion Aqua sport SPF 30 Woo hooooo. But I still have bins full of stuff lol


----------



## Cass Murray (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks ALL! I wish I could get all of your empty bottles!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 31, 2013)

This is my best month so far.  I used up a lot of samples I acquired this month. 

Full Size:


Dove Beauty Bar - I bought this for cleaning a tattoo I got but ended up using it for regular washing once I didn't need to clean the tattoo anymore.  I loved this left my skin soft and is cheap.
Bag of Cotton Balls
Lush's Volcano Foot Mask - I did not like this at all.  I was hoping it would help with my calluses but didn't do too much and it was SO messy.
Golden Slumbers Bath Bomb (Lush) - loved it
Random Lush Bath Bomb - received in a trade not really sure which one it was

Travel Size:


Lancome Bienfait Multi-Vital - have a full size of this waiting to be used up
Lancome Bienfait Multi-Vital Night - have a full size of this waiting to be used up

Deluxe Sample:


Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment
Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC Cream
Lush Curly Wurly Shampoo x2 - I love this I may buy a full size
Lush Happy Happy Joy Joy Conditioner - smells sooo nice!
Lush The Olive Brance Shower Gel - smells great and left my skin feeling like I had moisturizer on.
Tokyo Milk Handcreme Sample - smelled awesome
Acure Facial Cleanser Cleansing Gel - was nice
Acure Night Cream
Acure Day Cream - didn't really care for this.  It was very heavily scented all I could smell was oranges for a good half hour after I put it on.
Mrs. Meyer's Liquid Dish Soap Sample in Geranium
Mrs Meyer's Hand Soap in Blue Bell
Mrs Meyer's Hand Soap in Honeysuckle
Caldrea Hand Soap in Basil Blue Sage
Red Flower Purifying Body Wash in Italian Blood Orange - smelled really nice
Red Flower Purifying Body Wash in Icelandic Moonflower

Foils:


Wei Pomegranate Buffing Beads x2 -  I wanted to try these for a long time and they were nice.  Wouldn't buy them though.
Red Flower Moisturizing Body Lotion in Ocean - smelled nice
The Seaweed Bath Co. Soothing Body Wash in Eucalyptus and Spearmint Scent - didn't care for this.  The minty scent was very strong and overpowering.
The Seaweed Bath Co. Body Cream in Lavender Scent - I liked this but probably wouldn't buy it.
Thymes Azur Body Lotion - I didn;t like the scent of this it was very strong.
Essie Apricot Cuticle Oil
Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque
Macadamia Natural Oil Nourishing Leave in Cream
First Aid Beauty Face Cleanser - I go a few breakouts on my chin after using this. 
Aubrey Balancing Shampoo - didn't care for this.

Perfume:


Givenchy Very Irresistible (spray sample)

Tossed:


Deluxe Sample of benefit Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow in Honey - matched my skin tone but gave me a couple breakouts
Foil of Aubrey Deluxe Conditioner in Lavender - Used once then tossed.  Did nothing for my thick wavy hair.
bliss fabulous face lotion with spf 15 - was expired
Lush Fair Trade Honey Shampoo - used once then didn't have enough for a second use so tossed the rest.

Also,  I was almost (maybe 4 or 5 uses) from being done a liter of Big Sexy Hair Conditioner and them my mom threw it away.  It was sad!


----------



## elha (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh this is a great thread! I did a major edit of my bathroom closet a few weeks ago. Threw away the old make-up (as in, not usable kind of old), and right now I'm using up all the half-full shampoos and conditioners, face wash, etc. 

Just emptied the Johnson &amp; Johnson Pure face wash

Having a hard time with the Bath &amp; Body Works Tutti Dolci body wash. 1) I hate B&amp;BW. 2) This stuff smells REALLY sweet. I think I bought this after trying it at a house where I was housesitting. It was an interesting novelty at the time. A whole bottle is a bit much!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jul 31, 2013)

Today I used up one of the foaming hand soaps from Bath &amp; Body Works in "Ocean Citrus". I was sad to see that one used up; it smelled amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casualconcern (Aug 1, 2013)

lorizav and chelsealynn, it's awesome how much you guys were able to use up! Here is my humble list for July, lol.

Full Size:

- Tarte Amazonian Clay Foundation 
- Skintimate Skin Therapy Vitamin E Shave Gel
- Softsoap Juicy Pomegranate and Mango Body Wash
- Swisspers Hypoallergenic Cotton Rounds (80 pack)
 
Deluxe/Travel Size:
- Bumble and Bumble Super Rich Conditioner 
- Scope Mouthwash
- Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment 
- Klorane Dry Shampoo
 
Foil:
- Fresh Black Tea Age-Delay Cream
- Fresh Soy Face Cleanser
- Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream
- Ole Henriksen Reparative Anti-Aging Oil
- Juice Beauty Antioxidant Serum
- Wei East Advance Intensive Herbal Eye Treatment


----------



## OohLala21 (Aug 1, 2013)

*July 2013*

*Full Size:*

Vitamin Shoppe Organic Coconut Oil 

Kinky Curly Knot Today 

Dial Natural Radiance body wash 

Body Shop Tea Tree toner 

Body Shop Strawberry body butter

Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner

CoverGirl Outlast Lipstain  #430

Anastasia Brow Wiz 

Blistex Lip Medex

Elf Eyebrow Kit 

Simple Oil Balancing Wipes 

BBW Anti Bac Hand Soap - Fresh Picked Strawberries

*Deluxe Size:*

Neutrogena Make Up Remover wipes 

Couture Colour Pequi Oil Treatment 

Stila Lip Glaze - Guava

Estee Lauder Sumptuous Extreme Mascara

Juno Transformative Lipid Serum

bareMinerals Mineral Veil 

*Foil:*

Miss Jessie's Creme de la Creme Conditioner


----------



## Kristen121 (Aug 1, 2013)

July empties:





I think I did pretty well this month.

Full Size

Herbal Essences Smooth Collection Shampoo and Conditioner-not anything special, but I love the scent so I'll probably buy again.

Kirkland Signature Moisture Conditioner-Costco has good stuff! My DD and I both have long hair and go through a lot of conditioner, so I will be picking up another one of these next time I make a Costco trip.

Boot Botanics Shower Gel-Got this on clearance at Target. It was fine but I wouldn't buy again, I didn't care for the scent.

Bag of Cotton balls

Nuance Body Cream-I liked this but not enough to make a special trip to CVS to buy it

Lancome Creamy Foaming Cleanser-Got this for free, it was nice but I don't have dry skin so I wouldn't buy again.

Aveeno Baby Sunscreen

Hawaiian Tropic Sunscreen

Deluxe Sample

Evologie Blemish Serum-Worked okay but no better than the Neutrogena Spot Treatment I usually buy.

Bentaberry Moisturizer-Nothing special, wouldn't pay for a full size.

Coola Classic Suncreen-might consider buying this again someday.

Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes-Was good but no better than less expensive mascaras I've tried

Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renewal-Don't think this did much for my hair

Archipelago Pomegranate Soap-I don't normally use bar soap, so I won't be buying this.

Suki Face Scrub-Loved this! When I have some for BB points I want to buy the full size.

Foils

Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls-I liked this, made my waves look really nice. I might buy again when I use up the many, many styling products I already have.

Smashbox Camera Ready BB Cream-Would consider buying, but I have no need for BB creams now, I have many samples to use first.

Origins A Perfect World mositurizer-liked it, would consider buying a full size.

Origins Modern Friction (x2)-I thought this smelled weird, but it worked fine. Don't think I would buy it, though.

Caldrea Lotion-It's lotion. Worked fine but nothing special about it.


----------



## sparklegirl (Aug 1, 2013)

My first empties post!

July empties (all sample size):

suki exfoliating foaming cleaner

yes to blueberries brightening facial towelettes

make dual-phase eye makeup remover

cerave PM facial moisturizing lotion

kiehls  abyssine cream+

ole henricksen truth serum collagen booster

Davines love smoothing shampoo

Davines love smoothing conditioner


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 1, 2013)

My July empties!!! Full size: Avon cucumber melon bubble bath~smelled so clean, would buy again but I have tons to get through first Suave wild cherry blossom body wash~smelled really good-but again, I have lots to finish before I need to buy more Spider-Man candy cane body wash~my boyfriend's from his Christmas stocking, but I finished it, so it counts!! Didn't really smell like anything Sample size: Suave Infusion Moroccan argon oil shampoo &amp; conditioner~this stuff smells AMAZING, not sure it did anything for my hair, but it smelled so good I don't care!! I'd buy it full size State of Mind Sanctuary body lotion~it was OK Bottle of hotel hand lotion (3)~I have a TON of these in a gallon size ziplock bag and I am determined to get through them, so I am taking them to work to leave on my desk Cuadalie hand &amp; nail cream~I really liked this, sad to see it gone Simple facial wash gel~it worked, not sure I'd buy it unless it was on sale, I have a few face washes I need to work on first Vidal Sasson conditioner from a box of hair color Foils: Bodycology wild poppy body cream Emergen-C kidz vitamin c packet (got in a sample box I think) Super smile powdered mouth rinse Perfume vials: MCMC Phoenix DKNY be delicious Taylor Swift wonderstruck


----------



## lovepink (Aug 1, 2013)

*July Empties!*

*Full Size (Top Row From L to R)*


Heartland Fragrance Company Exfoliating Loofa Soap in Secret Garden 
L'Oreal Youth Code Foaming Gel Cleanser 8 fl oz 266ml
Bath and Body Works Shower Gel in Honey Sweetheart 10 fl oz 295ml
Ponds Evening Smooth Wet Cleansing Towelettes with Chamomille &amp; White tea
Bath and Body Works Lotion in Paris in Bloom 8 fl oz 236ml
Up and Up Cotton Rounds 100 count

*Deluxe Size (second row from L to R)*


Halo Hydrating Conditioner 2.1fl oz 64ml
Secret Clinical Strength Stress Sweat Protection Light &amp; fresh scent 0.5 oz 14g
Nick Chavez Color Saver Sulfate Free Shampoo 2 fl oz 59ml
Stila Lip Glaze in Apricot
Take A Deep Breath Moisturizer 0.4 fl oz 12ml
Naked Princess Naked Shine Luscious Lip gloss in Barely nude 0.008 oz 0.25g

*Foils &amp; cards (third row from L to R)*


Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation 0.10 fl oz 3ml
Dermalogica Hydrating Body cream x2
Jurlique Herbal Recovery Gel 0.06 fl oz 2ml
Fresh Black Tea Age-Delay Cream with Collagen Boosting Lychee 0.07 oz 2ml
bareMinerals Purely Nourishing Moisturizer 0.05 fl oz 1.5ml
Pureology Hyrdate Condition .25 fl oz 7ml
Urban Decay Star Dusk Shadows in Retrograde and Space Cowboy card
Ole Henriksen Truth Serum Collagen Booster 0.05 oz 1.5ml

*Threw Away*


Hourglass Film Noir Mascara 0.015 oz 4.5g-draw back of being mascara hoarder, went to use this and it was bad, brush was gross, product gray and smelly
Bare Bronze Daily Glow Moisturizer-got this in a GWP from VS 3+ years ago.  I don't use  faux tanners/bronzers etc and it smelled funny and consistency seemed off so I could not in good conscious put on trade list
Burt's Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle cream-this was starting to dry up and crack.  I tried to make myself use it but the smell of lemon is so strong it would make me gag


----------



## samplegal (Aug 3, 2013)

My July empties...

The items in blue were fantastic and I'll either repurchase, or have already.

*FULL SIZE*

 Ahava Mineral Hand Cream

 Bermuda Island Fragrance Soap in Passion Flower

 Dove Original Clean Invisible Solid Deodorant

 Shiseido Blotting Papers

 Tom's of Maine Peppermint Toothpaste

 Tresemme Dry Shampoo Volumizing

 Moroccan Oil Frizz Control

 Tresemme Extra Hold Hairspray

 Maybelline Dream Matte Powder

 Jonathan Create Smooth Anti-Frizz Volumizing Serum

 Dr. Brandt Pores no More Cleanser

 Aura Cacia Moisturizig Baobab Oil

   *Deluxe:*

 VBeaute Eye Never Nourishing Repair Eye Cream, x2

 VBeaute Buying Time Everyday Creme

 VBeaute LiteUp Intense Brightening Agent

 Too Faced Lip Injection Extreme

 Ahava Purifying Mud Mask

 L'Occitane Verbena Shampoo

 DDF Amplifying Elixir

 Olay ProX Clear Complex Renewing Lotion

 Whish Blueberry Shaving Cream

 Stila Lip Glaze, Guava

 Josie Maran Argan Oil

 Stri-Vectin Instant Retexturizing Scrub

 Phyto Masque Express Haute Hydration

 Perlier Super Fruit Body Cream

 Regal Hotels Shampoo

 Neutrogena Sunscreen

   *Packets:*

 Caswell Massey Almond and Aloe Hand and Body Emulsion

 Alterna Caviar Replenishing Moisture Shampoo

 Alterna Caviar Replenishing Moisture Conditioner

 Freeman Cucumber, Melon, and Ginseng Body Wash

 Frais Skin Revitalizer and Makeup Remover Towelettes

 Purlisse SPF 30 Essential Daily Moisturizer


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 3, 2013)

My July empties:

BBW Country apple body spray

Avon Plum Nectarine body spray

VS Angel body spray

BBW Beautiful Day shower gel

Avon skin so soft shower gel

2 Avon Plum Nectarine shower gels

2 pkgs. Neutrogena makeup remover towelettes


----------



## hindsighting (Aug 4, 2013)

It was an awesome month for samples for me! July Empties:

*Full Size*

Neutrogena Makeup Remover Wipes

Jack Black lip balm in mint

Neutrogena Body Clear Body Wash

Some Clean &amp; Clear cleanser - it mysteriously disappeared with just a few uses left

*Deluxe Sample*

Marvis toothpaste

Clinique 7 Day Scrub Cream

Coola Classic Sunscreen Cucumber

Clinique Pore Refining Solutions Instant Perfector

Bumble &amp; bumble Thickening Hairspray

Bare Minerals Lash Domination Mascara

Laura Mercier Oil Free TM

Klorane Dry Shampoo

Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo

Nick Chavez Color Saver Shampoo

Davines Lovely Smoothing Shampoo

Murad Blackhead Remove Mask and Serum (this did seem to help my blackheads but it also dried my skin out like crazy. I usually have super oily skin and it's still peeling off and feeling tight from this over a week later)

Mario Badescu Special Cucumber Lotion

*Sample*

Anthony Logistics Glycolic Facial Cleanser

Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Shampoo and Conditioner

Caldrea Tea Olive Lime lotion

MUFE Pro Finish Powder Foundation

Korres Anti-Aging Primer (by far the best sample I used this month and the best primer I have ever used - trying out their mattifying one now and loving it)

*Fragrance*

Betsey Johnson Too Too Pretty

Marc Jacobs Daisy

*Tossed*

Sephora Eyelash Glue - dried up

Zapzyt Benzoyl Peroxide Gel - old

Alterna Caviar Anti-aging dry shampoo sample - didn't like it and I prefer aerosol cans for my dry shampoo

Mario Badescu Aloe Moisturizer sample - meh

Clean &amp; Clear Finishes mattifying moisturizer - I do like this but this bottle is old and the SPF is probably expired

Herbal Essences Body Envy mousse - old and almost empty

FX Sea Salt Spray - hate the smell of this on my hair and it just seems to make it wet and limp. I don't feel bad about tossing the almost full bottle because I bought it on sale for $2.


----------



## Flowerfish (Aug 4, 2013)

Here are my July empties:




Burberry Brit Eau de toilette perfume. Josie Maran Argan Oil. Lancome Bi Facil eye makeup remover (travel sized) Tarte eyeliner. I also used up some foils and a bottle of conditioner that are not pictured. For me this was a good month.


----------



## productjunkie14 (Aug 4, 2013)

My June and July empties! Finally progress !!! Full size Secret deodorant Skindinavia makeup finishing spray Josie Maran protect SPF 40 daily sun protection ;2 fl) B&amp; BW Sea island cotton foaming soap Cvs Nightime cleansing towelettes (camomile aloe white tea) Kiehls extra strength conditioning rinse( 8.4 oz) Cetaphil hand cream with Shea butter(3 oz) Gold bond ultimate healing skin therapy lotion (14 oz) Nivea smoothness lip balm Deluxe Samples Kiehls shower gel grapefruit (2.2 fl oz ) 100%pure super fruits reparative cream (.03 oz ) Ren glycolic skin renewal mask (.05) Ren cleansing balm (.17) Bliss lemon &amp;sage body scrub (.24) Sephora instant moisturizer (.169) Supergoop cc cream (3ml) Jouer moisture tint (.17oz ) Urban Decay brightening primer potion (.17) Fresh sugar lip balm (clear ) Fresh sugar lip balm ( plum) Suki exfoliate cleanser (.25 fl oz ) Ole Henriksen truth to go wipes (10 wipes) Moody sisters sugar scrub ;10ml) Miracle skin transformer vanish ( sephora sample ) Foils Dr Dennis gross alpha beta face peal (7) Hanskin hydro sheet mask Missha near skin hydro gel mask Algenist cream Jergens skin smoothing cream Jergens overnight repair cream Dessert Essence Coconut hand and body lotion


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Aug 5, 2013)

I see all of these great, inspiring, long lists of products all of you have successfully used up and then I see the empty pile of used up products I have. xD 
What are your secrets to great success?? I don't think I've used up any products in the past few months!

I need to learn your ways!


----------



## casualconcern (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see all of these great, inspiring, long lists of products all of you have successfully used up and then I see the empty pile of used up products I have. xD
> 
> ...


 The key for me has been looking for products that are half-empty or almost empty and start using those daily till the product's all gone. I try to use samples (especially foil samples) ASAP, too, since there's less of that to get through.


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 5, 2013)

> I see all of these great, inspiring, long lists of products all of you have successfully used up and then I see the empty pile of used up products I have. xDÂ  What are your secrets to great success?? I don't think I've used up any products in the past few months! I need to learn your ways!


 I try to not have more than one of anything open at a time, except for my bubble bath (I like a variety when I take a bath!) So I only have one bottle of shampoo/conditioner or body wash in the shower at a time, then when those are gone, I replace them with ones from my stash. That helps keep me focused on what I'm using at the moment instead of having a ton of half finished stuff all over the place.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see all of these great, inspiring, long lists of products all of you have successfully used up and then I see the empty pile of used up products I have. xD
> 
> ...


 I just decided that from now on out, I can't open anything new until something gets used up...and I have little glass bowl that I set on my vanity with the foils that I will be using for the month. If that gets empty then I just replenish from my huge stash.


----------



## Xiang (Aug 6, 2013)

July Empties

* Products I'd consider rebuying or buying full size when I'm out of similar products to use   Yes to Grapefruit Correct &amp; Repair Towelettes - Refreshing towelettes but I think I'll buy travel pack size in the future if I need them. The full size is a bit inconvenient to carry around in my purse and I only use these on the go.   Natural Nails Nail Polish Remover Lemon - Terrible, horrible nail polish remover. You'd figure that nail polish remover is all the same regardless of the label. I bought these in a 99cent store and they 'barely' worked for single coat of polish. I needed to coat my nails with cotton balls soaked with this product for like 2 minutes before it'll remove a simple two coat polish. I'm going back to trusty old Target Up and Up nail polish removers.   Pacifica Malibu Lemon Blossom Solid Perfume Sample Size - I love this scent but it doesn't last very long. The scent is gone within an hour of applying. I'm a bit disappointed in the product but the scent itself is gorgeous!   * Mario Badescu Skin Care Strawberry Face Scrub Sample Size - Love this product but it's more like a cleanser than a scrub. It seems to brighten my face too and is very gentle. I might consider buying full size if and when I'm ever out of similar product samples.   Suki Face Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser Sample Size - I love the scent but it seems like a simple sugar scrub to me. Glad I got to try it as a sample. I'll keep the cute jar to make my own sugar scrubs.   EOS Lip Balm Strawberry - Love/hate this balm and glad I finally finished it up (took me a year and a half). This balm is so weird. Some days it works, other days I swear it does the opposite and drys up my lips instead.   Rainwater Botanicals Dead Sea Mud Sample Size - A sample I picked up from my old Eco Emi sub months ago. It does harden over time because of the type of sample container it's packaged in but mixing it with a bit of water in my palms makes it usable again. This mud mask firms the skin much more than the clay mask I usually use. This sample tub lasted about 4-5 uses.   * Coola Classic Sunscreen 30 SPF Cucumber Sample - I love this sunscreen and am tempted to buy the full size if ever I'm out of good sunscreen samples to use. The scent is refreshing and I love the lightness of the product. It's perfect for summer. This sample lasts for a long time if it's only used on the face.   Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm - Finally finished using this up, had this for way over a year. The minty scent isn't bad but this balm has a very thick &amp; heavy feel to it. I can't say I like it that much.    Davines Oil Absolute Beautifying Potion Sample - I like this product a lot. Sadly the price for the full size means I'll probably never get to use it again. I like this product a lot better than the DermOrganic Leave In Treatment Oil that I'm using right now to avoid split ends while growing out my hair. But it's also double the price as DermOrganic for a tiny bottle. =(   Oscar de la Renta live in love Foaming Body Scrub Sample - Let's just say this scrub hurts. Owwwwie. I guess that means it works? The scent disappeared less than an hour after I got out of the shower but wow, this scrub is painful. It's not a gentle microbeads scrub. It's a 'let's grind up some pumice stones with sharp edges and mix it in' type of scrub.   Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Night Cream Sample - Haven't tried enough to form opinion but I still have some more samples left of these. Saving the other sample pouches for winter.   Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Day Lotion - Lighter version of the night cream, also with clary sage. And same opinion as the night cream. I still have some more samples left of these as well but I'm going to save them to use this winter.   Opinion of July Empties I need to cut Ipsy from my subscriptions. *cries* As much as I love Ipsy, I never seem to finish using up their products and I have a whole drawer full of subscription box makeup that I barely use. It's getting a little ridiculous and I don't have a lot of storage space to begin with. Gonna use up some make up products and then resubscribe to Ipsy.


----------



## Xiang (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see all of these great, inspiring, long lists of products all of you have successfully used up and then I see the empty pile of used up products I have. xD
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The key for me has been looking for products that are half-empty or almost empty and start using those daily till the product's all gone. I try to use samples (especially foil samples) ASAP, too, since there's less of that to get through.


 I agree with casualconcern. It helps to start with products that are half or almost empty and then just keep using it till it's finished. For samples, I group all samples by type in little boxes and just take one out to use at a time until it's finished. And then repeat with another sample from that same box.

I find that it's much easier to use up skincare products than makeup products. I haven't quite worked up a system to use up my makeup items yet. My collection seems to find a way to just expand, especially with nail polishes. And I haven't even been buying anything lately except for my monthly sub boxes and from the free testing stuff coming from bzzagent, influenster, and loreal. I asked my boyfriend to intervene but he kinda gave me this "not going there" look and walked away.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I try to not have more than one of anything open at a time, except for my bubble bath (I like a variety when I take a bath!) So I only have one bottle of shampoo/conditioner or body wash in the shower at a time, then when those are gone, I replace them with ones from my stash. That helps keep me focused on what I'm using at the moment instead of having a ton of half finished stuff all over the place.





> Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The key for me has been looking for products that are half-empty or almost empty and start using those daily till the product's all gone. I try to use samples (especially foil samples) ASAP, too, since there's less of that to get through.






 The only thing that I do that's different than what's offered above, is that I try and focus on finishing opened products before moving to my foils.  I try and save my foils when I'm traveling.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> July Empties


 I have never finished a lip balm.  Every time I need one, I can't seem to find mine so I open another one.  

Great reviews btw.  As for Suki, I have tried to make my own homemade version.  It's okay, it's not the same.  I'd rather have the Suki product because mine can't foam the same way!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 7, 2013)

I used up the last of these two goodies today! Pantene's Daily Moisture Conditioner (which I surprisingly: LOVED!!!) and a Victoria's Secret lotion in, "Strawberries &amp; Champagne".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, guys! 
Going to go through my stuff to separate the products that are nearly empty already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 9, 2013)

Today I finished up the last of my beloved Bubblegum Lip Scrub from Lush. This was the fifth one I've gone through! I'm planning to clean the container and repurpose it since it's a nice glass one! Now I can start using my backup lip scrub I've had tucked away. This is one of those amazing products that I never want to be without! It has the perfect consistency for exfoliating, without being overly rough on dry or chapped lips, and I adore the taste of it!. (I've tried a few other brand, and have made my own scrubs a few times before and enjoyed them, but nothing quite compares to this one!)


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 9, 2013)

> I just decided that from now on out, I can't open anything new until something gets used up...and I have little glass bowl that I set on my vanity with the foils that I will be using for the month. If that gets empty then I just replenish from my huge stash.


 I have a cute little china tea saucer I found at Goodwill ages ago; I keep it in my bathroom with a few samples I want to try every week. It really helps me see samples and go though them in a manageable, fun way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Now I can start using my backup lip scrub I've had tucked away. This is one of those amazing products that I never want to be without! It has the perfect consistency for exfoliating, without being overly rough on dry or chapped lips, and I adore the taste of it!. (I've tried a few other brand, and have made my own scrubs a few times before and enjoyed them, but nothing quite compares to this one!)


 I LOVE Lush's Mint Julip Scrub. My all time favorite (although I don't have tons of experience with lip scrubs, lol). Sad that it's almost gone. I do have the one from Julep waiting in the wings, but when that one is gone, I'm getting the one from Lush again.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Aug 9, 2013)

I used up my Wet n Wild eyeshadow single in Brulee...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't find these anywhere anymore. Should have stocked up. It was my favorite e/s to blend our and highlight because it's so close to my natural skin tone, and it was cheap AND cruelty free ;(


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Aug 9, 2013)

Used up my Maybelline Fit Me pressed powder! Wooh! So glad I finally used something up!


----------



## sleepykat (Aug 10, 2013)

> I used up my Wet n Wild eyeshadow single in Brulee...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't find these anywhere anymore. Should have stocked up. It was my favorite e/s to blend our and highlight because it's so close to my natural skin tone, and it was cheap AND cruelty free ;(


 That's my favorite to blend and highlight, too!


----------



## saycrackagain (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm new. These are my used-ups for 2013 so far: Used up 2013 Full size: Degree anti-perspirant Aquafresh toothpaste Crest toothpaste Coca-Cola Lip Smackers Carmex x2 Heidi Klum eye cream TJ's moisturizer 4 oz. x2 Eucerin daily body lotion Nivea Smooth Sensation body lotion Nivea Original Moisture body lotion Nivea exfoliating body wash 12 oz. Philosophy 3-in-1 Chocolate Lemon Funnel Cake 16 oz. TJ's Tea Tree bar soap Herbal Essences purple shampoo Herbal Essences purple conditioner loofahs x2 Palladio mascara x2 elf brow set x2 China Glaze Strong Adhesion base coat Cutex nail polish remover Cotton balls Orangewood sticks Mr. Pumi Wooden hairbrush Deluxe samples: Clarisonic foaming cleanser Matrix Hydrotherapie conditioner Desert Breeze organic hand lotion 1 oz. Foils: Revlon conditioner x2 Origins Active Charcoal Mask Threw Away: Sprite Lip Smackers


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 11, 2013)

> I LOVE Lush's Mint Julip Scrub. My all time favorite (although I don't have tons of experience with lip scrubs, lol). Sad that it's almost gone. I do have the one from Julep waiting in the wings, but when that one is gone, I'm getting the one from Lush again.


 Aren't the Lush lip scrubs lovely?! They're my very favorite! I have a sample lip scrub from another company I'm going to use this week, then when I finish I'm going to start in on my bubblegum backup! ðŸ˜Š


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 11, 2013)

> Hi, I'm new. These are my used-ups for 2013 so far: Used up 2013 Full size: Degree anti-perspirant Aquafresh toothpaste Crest toothpaste Coca-Cola Lip Smackers Carmex x2 Heidi Klum eye cream TJ's moisturizer 4 oz. x2 Eucerin daily body lotion Nivea Smooth Sensation body lotion Nivea Original Moisture body lotion Nivea exfoliating body wash 12 oz. Philosophy 3-in-1 Chocolate Lemon Funnel Cake 16 oz. TJ's Tea Tree bar soap Herbal Essences purple shampoo Herbal Essences purple conditioner loofahs x2 Palladio mascara x2 elf brow set x2 China Glaze Strong Adhesion base coat Cutex nail polish remover Cotton balls Orangewood sticks Mr. Pumi Wooden hairbrush Deluxe samples: Clarisonic foaming cleanser Matrix Hydrotherapie conditioner Desert Breeze organic hand lotion 1 oz. Foils: Revlon conditioner x2 Origins Active Charcoal Mask Threw Away: Sprite Lip Smackers


 Awesome list!


----------



## casualconcern (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great idea! I have a trip coming up in a couple months, so I'll have to keep that in mind.


----------



## perlanga (Aug 11, 2013)

[SIZE=medium]Jilbere Flat Iron (it died)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Clairol Natural Instincts Color Treat Conditioner[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Dove Intensive Repair Shampoo[/SIZE]


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 12, 2013)

I just finished a Fresh Sugar Rose' balm, the LancÃ´me Beinfait moisturizer sunscreen, 3lab perfect cleansing foam, Coola tube from birchbox, and VMV hypoallergenics eye serum. I'm very close to finishing my second Revlon lip butter. They are the best!


----------



## sleepykat (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 12, 2013)

I need to start using things up, especially makeup items.

July Used Up:

Paula's Choice Hair and Body Shampoo

Dr Jart+ Ceramidin Sample tube

L'Oreal Voluminous Original Mascara


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yay I used up some products!
I finished a Maybelline Fit Me pressed powder 

and Axe Anarchy For Her spray!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 12, 2013)

My used up so far this month:

Samples:

Suki cream - foil

Amika shampoo

Ole Henricksen face cream - foil - Really liked this

Full size:

Biolage color care shampoo

BBW Cucumber Melon shower gel

Tossed:

Philosophy Miracle Worker eye cream - foil - burned my eyes, no thank you


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 13, 2013)

> Tossed:
> 
> Philosophy Miracle Worker eye cream - foil - burned my eyes, no thank you







 




 
Mine too, I think it's the silicone... it feels very coney!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 13, 2013)

Finished this summer:


Suki Exfoliating Cleanser - Birchbox Sample (was hoarding this for a bit!) 
Skin &amp; Co Sicilian Body Gel (2 oz) - Birchbox Sample
Caudalie Divine Oil - Birchbox Sample
Supergoop Anti-Aging Eye Cream with SPF - Birchbox Sample
L'Oreal Top Coat - full sized (so excited to finish this and move on to a QUICK DRY TOP COAT)
European Wax Center - The Exfoliate Foil - GB Sample
European Wax Center - Slow It Body Lotion - GB Sample
Epionce - Anti Aging &amp; Repair Serum - GB Sample
Trader Joe's Oatmeal &amp; Honey Bar Soap

Rite Aid Make Up Wipes - 30 count
Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum - Sephora Sample

Origins Plantscriptions SPF Foil - Sephora Sample
Phyto Hair Mask - 1 Foil - Sephora Sample
Homemade Lemon Sugar Scrub - 2 oz - made another scrub with coffee that I'm using this month! 

Wow, that was theraputic!  I feel like it may be a while before I update, but I'm low on several staples and that's always a good sign!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 13, 2013)

It took me forever to post.  But here are my empties for July:

Full Sized:

John Frieda Sheer Blonde Go Blonder Lightening Shampoo 11 fl. oz. (the extra big size)

Opti-free pure moist multi-purpose eye solution 2 fl. oz.

Smashbox Photo Set Finishing Powder .17 oz. (It took me over 3 years to finish this)

Sally Hansen Double Duty Strengthening Base &amp; Top Coat .45 fl. oz. (my sister and I both used it)

Dollar Tree Acne Wipes 30 pack

Deluxe Samples:

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Leave in Conditioner (Birchbox sample)

Cetaphil Skin Restoring Moisturizer 1 fl. oz.

Smashbox Photo Finishing Hydrating Foundation Primer .25 fl. oz.

Arm &amp; Hammer Sensitive Whitening Toothpaste .9 oz.

Whish Blueberry Shave Cream .75 ml

Nexxus Youth Renewal Rejuvenating Elixir .14 fl. oz.

Urban Decay Skyscraper multi-benefit mascara .09 fl. oz.

Per-fekt Lash Perfecting Gel (extra tiny)

Foils:

Apothederm Stretch mark cream .17 oz. 

Own Skin Health Refining Moisture Night Cream .75 mL

And I have already used up like 4 products for August, so I feel like I am doing pretty good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Aug 13, 2013)

> It took me forever to post. Â But here are my empties for July: Full Sized: John Frieda Sheer Blonde Go Blonder Lightening Shampoo 11 fl. oz. (the extra big size) Opti-free pure moist multi-purpose eye solution 2 fl. oz. Smashbox Photo Set Finishing Powder .17 oz. (It took me over 3 years to finish this) Sally Hansen Double Duty Strengthening Base &amp; Top Coat .45 fl. oz. (my sister and I both used it) Dollar Tree Acne Wipes 30 pack Deluxe Samples: Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Leave in Conditioner (Birchbox sample) Cetaphil Skin Restoring Moisturizer 1 fl. oz. Smashbox Photo Finishing Hydrating Foundation Primer .25 fl. oz. Arm &amp; Hammer Sensitive Whitening Toothpaste .9 oz. Whish Blueberry Shave Cream .75 ml Nexxus Youth Renewal Rejuvenating Elixir .14 fl. oz. Urban Decay Skyscraper multi-benefit mascara .09 fl. oz. Per-fekt Lash Perfecting Gel (extra tiny) Foils: Apothederm Stretch mark cream .17 oz.Â  Own Skin Health Refining Moisture Night Cream .75 mL And I have already used up like 4 products for August, so I feel like I am doing pretty good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I didn't know they make a giant version of that shampoo !! It's the best


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't know they make a giant version of that shampoo !! It's the best


 Yes, I found it at Walmart! I love it!


----------



## nerdi (Aug 20, 2013)

This is a great thread! I am new to these forums, but I have been actively trying to use up stuff this year. I'm not on a no-buy... maybe on a low-buy. 

Here's a list of things I remember finishing up in 2013 (there might be more... oh well):

Philosophy Be Somebody shower gel (24 oz)

Schwarzkopf Bonacure Color-treated Shampoo + Conditioner (1L size each) - this took me years but I finally finished the set this year!

Olay Sensitive Foaming Facial Cleanser

Clean &amp; Clear Sensitive Facial Cleanser

Clean &amp; Clear Daily Pore Facial Cleanser

Clarisonic Deluxe Sample facial cleanser (one of the ones that came with my clarisonic brush)

Boots Expert Sensitive Light Moisturizing Lotion (I use this on my back)

Jergens Naturals Renew moisturizer (I am ALMOST done with this - it's on its last few uses and I have it upside down in the bathroom)

It seems like this is all lotions, shampoos, and face washes. I guess that's all I can use up!


----------



## eucala08 (Aug 22, 2013)

Used up:

Burt's Bees Shampoo in Mango (I think Mango) --I don't think that I'd repurchase. The formula was so runny and seemed to need a lot of it to do anything to my scalp.

Tossed:

Tarte's Gifted Amazonian Clay Mascara--will not repurchase at all! I don't know if I just got a bad tube or what, but it was a liquidy mess even after hoping it'd dry out some after a month


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 25, 2013)

My empties for July/August:





Foils:


Weleda Wild Rose body lotion:  eh, not bad, but didn't stand out
Red Flower shower gel:  has an earthy herbal scent, rather unusual
essie Apricot Cuticle Oil:  I liked! 
John Frieda Touchable Full shampoo &amp; conditioner:  Nice.
YSL Touche Eclat:  the standout for me from this group of samples.  Nice coverage with a little going a long way, and I ended up using all three colors in the sample card.
Dessert Essence Coconut hand and body lotion:  Nice.
Biggs &amp; Featherbelle Lemon bar soap:  Love their soaps!
100% Pure Green Apple body cream:  Loved the feel of this cream, very nice. 
L'Oreal Total Repair 5 shampoo &amp; conditioner: Not bad.
Elizabeth Arden Visible Difference Exfoliating cleanser:  Eh.
DHC Coenzyme Q10 cream:  Nice, but too rich for my oily skin.
EGF cream:  Ditto.
DHC Head oil:  Really like this stuff, need to get a bottle.
Whish deodorant swipe:  Worked well, like the convenience aspect of foil deodorant for traveling.

Deluxe/full sized items:


 Dr. Brandt Pores No More cleanser:   Billed as a non-drying, pore refining cleanser that uses the power of tea tree oil, willow bark and salicylic acid to dissolve impurities and decongest pores.  Targeted at oily skin like mine, I was excited to try this cleanser and did think it worked fine as a cleanser.  It's biggest drawback is that it makes my eyes sting, even after it's rinsed off.  I'm guessing it's the tea tree oil.  That, combined with it's price of $35, means I would not repurchase. 
Beauty Without Cruelty Rosemary shampoo:  I liked, would consider purchasing.

Joanna Vargas Daily Serum:  I received this murky green serum in a March beauty.com GWP beauty bag, hence the azaleas in the background.  I like this, but it is prohibitively expensive at $85 for 1 oz.  Maybe next time Birchbox has a good discount and I've got some points built up! 

Batiste dry shampoo:  I prefer Pssssst dry shampoo, but Batiste works fine and I'd buy it when on sale.

Eminence Lime Refresh Tonique:  Targeted at oily skin, it's refreshing, smells nice, and this is probably the second bottle I've gone through.  Pricey at $38, however, and I've found less expensive spray toners I like as well.

Morrocan Oil Replenishing shampoo:  Nice, I've gone through several bottles.   

Peter Thomas Roth Grapefruit shower gel:  I believe this is a line Peter Thomas Roth made for a hotel chain, and was included as a GWP when I purchased from PTR.  I liked the realistic grapefruit scent!

Korres Mint shower gel:  Korres shower gels are my favorites, and this one has an herbal mint scent that is refreshing.  Sadly, this scent has been discontinued.

Korres Clementine shower gel:  another great scent, now discontinued.  I'm still pissed at the changes since Johnson &amp; Johnson took over US distribution for Korres.

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle spray for hair:  I liked!  Received this in my February Birchbox and it did indeed detangle my now long hair, leaving it soft and shiny.  Would purchase if I didn't have a backlog of hair products to get through.

Tarte Brazilliance Self Tanner:  Okay, but not my favorite of the tanning gels I've tried this year.  Would not purchase.

Whish Orange Cream body butter:  The scent reminds me of orange buttered popcorn.  I know that sounds strange, but I liked it!

Neocell Beauty Bursts collagen supplements:  

Smartlash Lash Enhancer:  I'd buy it on sale again - I believe I paid $29.99 and it lasted a good 8 months.


----------



## wurly (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My empties for July/August:
> 
> ...


 Good job! I have a question for you about the Smartlash Lash Enhancer. Did it help your lashes grow longer and thicker? I have stubby Asian lashes that are straight, and poke down. I try to curl them and apply mascara, and there isn't a curler in the world, believe me I've tried them all, that seems to work. If I could get my lashes to grow longer and thicker maybe curling them would work better?


----------



## Xiang (Aug 28, 2013)

August 2013 Empties









* Products I'd consider rebuying or buying full size when I'm out of similar products to use   * 1) Good Puffs 80pcs - These are slightly thinner types of cotton puffs that I use for toner. It's slightly thinner than normal puffs so you only need a little bit of product to soak the puff. It lets you waste less product that will get absorbed into a thicker puff instead of getting used on your skin. So instead of 3 drops of product (which mostly gets absorbed inside a thick puff), you only need 1. I love this stuff though I think it comes in even thinner varieties.   * 2) Paula's Choice Skin Recovery Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum - I really love this product! I don't have dry skin but I felt that this product did wonders on my skin anyways. The product seem like it'll be too oily when I first opened it but it got absorbed into my skin so quickly that it didn't stay oily on my skin for more than a few seconds. This little packet lasted abou three weeks.   * 3) Macadamia Moisturizing Rinse - I'm really loving a lot of products this month, aren't I? Another product I'll consider getting full size when I'm out of conditioner.   * 4) Macadamia Rejuvenating Shampoo - Another love from Macadamia! Although Macadamia's hair products do seem very rich/condense. I don't wash my hair daily but I would think these are too intense for everyday washes.   5) Yes To Cucumber Soothing Natural Sunscreen SPF 30 - I have two of these little pouches of Yes To Sunscreen. I'll most likely use up the second one in September. These are slightly thicker sunscreen when you rub it on. They are not meant for the face at all. I tried putting these on my face after my daily moisturizer and it rubbed off my moisturizer into little white balls. I did not like it but they are fine on the shoulders and arms.   6) La Fresh Oil-Free Face Cleanser Wipes - Got two of these and used both. Nothing that special.   7) Yes To Blueberries Age Refresh Cleansing Facial Towelettes - Awesome towelettes. These are much more mild than the grapefruit ones and they don't sting.   8) Sally Hansen Hard As Nails UV Top Coat - Average top coat, nothing special.   9) Whish Exfoliating Body Wash - This is a very mild exfoliating wash. I didn't have a loofa to foam this up properly so it got used up really fast.   10) Julep Instant Warming Foot Scrub - The warming part is really comforting. It didn't soften my feet that much, it just felt good because of the instant warming ability.   11) Vivant Skin Care Antioxidant Green Tea Cleanser - A really gentle face wash. It's almost gel like in texture.   12) Coola Mineral Sunscreen Rose Essence SPF 20 - I'm getting really tired of all the tinted products this summer. Nothing like sweating from the morning commute and then using a facial towelette when I get to work and the tint gets wiped right off. It seems so pointless to put tint + SPF in the same product especially in the summer when everything seems to just melt off the face. =(   13) Love Smoothing Shampoo - Smells so good (figs &amp; lychee) but it doesn't work on my hair. I  don't normally wash my hair everyday, but this made me want to wash almost everyday. My hair got oilier so much faster than normal. Do not like.   14) DermOrganic Leave In Treatment - It seems to work average as other hair oils I've used. Nothing too special. I probably should have shaken it before using though. I forgot. =(   15) Mario Badescu Special Cucumber Lotion - Just ok. Nothing too impressive for my skin.   16) Pacifica Mexican Cocoa Solid Perfume - These solid perfumes have almost no staying power. This is a very warm, comfy scent when you first put it on, it just doesn't last long. I think it should be a really nice body butter scent. It reminds me of that warm, comfy feeling when you drink hot chocolate in the winter, lol.   Opinion of August Empties   Most of my favorite items seem to be from foils this month. I really love the Paula's Choice serum! It made me want to try more of their products! I also love the Macadamia hair products. I'm using the DermOrganic shampoo and rinse right now and both of these two hair companies have products I would consider purchasing. And after I use up the DermOrganic shampoo and rinse next month, I will be completely out of both shampoo and conditioner at home. Whoot! Finally completely out with the old stuff and waiting to be in with the new. =D


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 30, 2013)

Here are a few of my empties for August!




-Pantene Daily Moisture Renewal Conditioner (I LOVED this stuff! I actually bought a replacement bottle...it's THAT awesome!) -Organix Coconut Milk Nourishing Conditioner (Didn't care for it and was happy to be finished with it. It's not moisturizing enough for my wavy hair) -LUSH Bubblegum Lip Scrub (Already on my back up tub of it! I love this stuff!) -CLEAR Scalp and Hair Shea deep conditioner: It's a good deep conditioner. I got it on clearance a while back. I have a few others I prefer, but I would repurchase this again. Use a light hand though as it is pretty thick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> -Victoria's Secret Strawberry Champagne Body Lotion (Oldie but a Goodie!) -Candles by Victoria "Pink Cupcake" candle (I froze the rest of it and popped the wax out so I could finish it in my warmer. Love that scent! -Love &amp; Toast Honey Coconut Hand creme. LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! _ Also finished a few things that I didn't have a chance to take a picture of:_ -Organix Pomegranate Green Tea Conditioner: HATED IT!! It stripped my hair and dried it out. -Organix Coconut Milk Anti-Breakage Serum (I was happy to be finished with this one! It's a bit too think for a serum, and makes my hair oily. I also didn't notice that it helped to prevent split ends. I had it forever and was happy to be done!) -Crest Pro Health Toothpaste -Crest Pro Health Complete Rinse in Fresh Mint (I LOVED this stuff!!) -Oral B Glide 3D Floss Picks in Radiant White (Love these!) -foil samples -Benefit See &amp; Be Seen Sasha Perfume sample. Didn't love this one. -Garnier Refreshing Remover Towlettes (My absolute favorite! I've already started on my next pack)


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow I'm happy I found this thread! I was going to suggest starting a monthly empties thread to encourage myself &amp; people like me to finish stuff instead of having things like 3 coola sunscreen samples open at once, since I do. I'm gonna use up all my almost empties so I can post a pic next week. Lol it'll keep me honest instead of counting an almost empty as an empty on a list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## productjunkie14 (Aug 30, 2013)

August Empties Full Size Suave Keratin Dry Infusion shampoo Kiehl's superbly efficient anti perspirpant &amp; deodorant Deluxe Samples B&amp;BW Midnight pomegranate shower gel (1 oz) Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion with sunscreen (1.5 oz) Gold Bond Ultimate healing lotion Aloe ( 1 oz) Burt Bees Radiance Day lotion (.25 oz) Strivectin Tightening neck cream Suki exfoliate cleanser (.25 oz) algenist reconstructing serum (.5 oz) Burt Bees Hand repair cream (.5 oz) Foils Dr. Dennis Gross alpha Beta Daily face peel (2x) 100% pure body cream in green apple philosophy miracle worker cream Ole Henriksen truth cream Benefit Ultra Radiance Hydrating Spray ( so small I cant tell the size). Overall some progress. I need to link back in on the no buy threads. It's great that I am using stuff up but I am not making progress on decreasing my enormous stash since I keep buying UGGGG...


----------



## Olga Ok (Aug 30, 2013)

> Here are a few of my empties for August!
> 
> 
> 
> -Pantene Daily Moisture Renewal Conditioner (I LOVED this stuff! I actually bought a replacement bottle...it's THAT awesome!) -Organix Coconut Milk Nourishing Conditioner (Didn't care for it and was happy to be finished with it. It's not moisturizing enough for my wavy hair) -LUSH Bubblegum Lip Scrub (Already on my back up tub of it! I love this stuff!) -CLEAR Scalp and Hair Shea deep conditioner: It's a good deep conditioner. I got it on clearance a while back. I have a few others I prefer, but I would repurchase this again. Use a light hand though as it is pretty thick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> -Victoria's Secret Strawberry Champagne Body Lotion (Oldie but a Goodie!) -Candles by Victoria "Pink Cupcake" candle (I froze the rest of it and popped the wax out so I could finish it in my warmer. Love that scent! -Love &amp; Toast Honey Coconut Hand creme. LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! _ Also finished a few things that I didn't have a chance to take a picture of:_ -Organix Pomegranate Green Tea Conditioner: HATED IT!! It stripped my hair and dried it out. -Organix Coconut Milk Anti-Breakage Serum (I was happy to be finished with this one! It's a bit too think for a serum, and makes my hair oily. I also didn't notice that it helped to prevent split ends. I had it forever and was happy to be done!) -Crest Pro Health Toothpaste -Crest Pro Health Complete Rinse in Fresh Mint (I LOVED this stuff!!) -Oral B Glide 3D Floss Picks in Radiant White (Love these!) -foil samples -Benefit See &amp; Be Seen Sasha Perfume sample. Didn't love this one. -Garnier Refreshing Remover Towlettes (My absolute favorite! I've already started on my next pack)


Loved your review! Now I wouldn't even consider getting Organix products


----------



## missionista (Aug 31, 2013)

Used up in August--it was a great month!

Body Shop eyeshadow (name of color long since worn away, yellow)(full size, 2 g) I HAVE NEVER USED UP A FULL SIZE EYESHADOW IN MY LIFE!  HOORAY!

LUSH Lust soap (full size, 10 oz)

Zoya Remove + (full size, 8 oz.)

Lancome BiFacil Makeup Remover (full size, 125 mL)

[SIZE=13pt]Face Lift overnight moisturizer, foil packet, appx 2ml[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]Juice beauty stem cellular repair cc cream in natural glow (sample,5ml)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]Arquiste l'etrog (sample, 1.5 ml)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]Wei east china herbal eyes alive (sample, 2 grams)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]Curel moisturizing lotion (sample, 7 ml)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]Shiseido gentle cleansing foam (deluxe sample, 30 ml)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]Pacifica Avalon Juniper Body Butter (deluxe sample, 2 oz)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]Suki exfoliating cleanser (whatever sample size Birchbox was sending out)[/SIZE]

David Yurman Exotic Essence (sample, 1.5 mL)

Malin &amp; Goetz Vitamin E Face Moisturizer (sample, 1.2 g)

Whish deodorant swipe (sample, 1 packet)

NuMe Hydro Punch Conditioner (deluxe sample, 20mL)

Skin 79 Super BB cream pink tube (sample, appx. 3 ml)

Malin &amp; Goetz Vitamin b5 body moisturizer (sample, 1oz.)

Missha Super Aqua cell renew snail hydro gel mask (sample, 1 mask)


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Loved your review! Now I wouldn't even consider getting Organix products


 Thank you! I don't mean to be negative, but for the sake of honesty, I really dislike the entire Organix line. Everyone has a different likes/dislikes and what works well for some might not for others; in my case, that line is just not a good match for me. Since I tried quite a few things from Organix, I know now that I never want to repurchase any of their items. (I actually had a severe reaction to their Moroccan Argan line shampoo, and made a post on my blog about it a while back.( I even contacted their company to tell them about it, and they never responded or replied back That's unacceptable!) The Moroccan shampoo left me with a chemical burn on my scalp and a trip to the doctor! I took the bottle to the doctor and he thought that an ingredient in it had caused the reaction. When I made that blog post, I got several responses from other people who had bad reactions as well to the line. The coconut line I had purchased long before that one, and JUST now finished it so I could be done with it; that line didn't break me out, but it wasn't right for me. The Pomegranate Green Tea shampoo was just awful; it stripped my hair and left it tangled.The only somewhat ok things I tried from that line was their Shea Butter shampoo several years ago, and it was just medicore at best. I think there are much better products out there for the price, and the quality you get. Now that I'm finished with everything I tried from that line, I will definitely never re-purchase again. Their customer service was awful! 



> Originally Posted by *productjunkie14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> August Empties
> 
> Full Size
> ...


 That's a nice empties list! 







> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow I'm happy I found this thread! I was going to suggest starting a monthly empties thread to encourage myself &amp; people like me to finish stuff instead of having things like 3 coola sunscreen samples open at once, since I do. I'm gonna use up all my almost empties so I can post a pic next week. Lol it'll keep me honest instead of counting an almost empty as an empty on a list


 I love these empties lists too! It's fun to go through and see what everyone used up, and their opinions on the products! It also inspires me to use up my foil samples more often too! 



> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Used up in August--it was a great month!
> 
> ...


 Did you like the Skin 79 Super BB? I've heard good things about it!!


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 31, 2013)

Here is my list of empties for August: Full size: Suave Naturals mango mandarin body wash-loved the scent, once I get through my stash, this will be on my repurchase list Johnson's aloe &amp; vitamin e baby lotion-this smelled just like the Johnson's baby lotion we all used as kids, loved it, but have a ton of lotions to get through, so probably won't rebuy anytime soon Avon refreshing pineapple bubble bath-smelled like fresh cut pineapple, awesome just like all Avon bubble baths Paul Mitchell instant moisture daily treatment conditioner-it was OK, but it broke my scalp out, so my boyfriend finished it, won't repurchase L'Oreal fast forward finishing spray-liked it enough, but again, have multiple hair sprays to get through Skintamate strawberry tangerine twist shave gel-worked fine, smelled good Pond's wet cleaning towelettes original clean-I liked these, took all my makeup off, they were a bit dried out (I've had them a while) but a little but of water and they worked fine, I have another package I'm working on now Degree sheer powder deodorant-smelled good, worked fine Reach toothbrush-freebie from my dentist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sample size- Organic Moroccan Arran oil shampoo &amp; conditioner-I am echoing the previous post about this, I HATED these, i am so glad I only bought the sample size, they did nothing for my hair, the shampoo was think &amp; goopy and didn't lather up, my hair never felt "clean" with these, I won't be purchasing them again Act anti cavity fluoride rinse-another dentist freebie Curel itch defense lotion-nice &amp; thick, perfect for really dry hands &amp; cuticles Colgate total clean mint toothpaste One sample size lotion from a hotel Nexxus hair care rejuvenating elixir-I don't know if it did anything for my hair, but I loved the way it smelled Foils: Julep one step polish remover pad-2 of them-they worked OK, and if I wouldn't have tried taking off glitter polish, I might have been able to use just one, but I wouldn't make it a point to purchase them, not when i can get a whole bottle of remover for under $1 Sephora creamy body wash capsule in caramel-smelled SO good, I would buy if I needed something small to get to free shipping, but otherwise I have tons of body wash to get through Sephora creamy body wash capsule in peony-I bought the variety box, this one smelled good, too, very flowery and summery Sephora creamy body wash capsule in strawberry-smelled just as good as the other two, I can get 2 showers out of one little capsule, so they're not too small, but still would only repurchase if I needed something small Perfume vials: Pure DKNY-I liked it, smelled really nice Dolce &amp; Gabbana-I honestly don't remember being too impressed by this one I think I did pretty well using stuff up this month and look forward to doing equally well in September.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 31, 2013)

My only empties for August: Organic brand Macadamia Oil Shampoo and Conditioner 13 oz each Sensodyne Pronamel Toothpaste 4.0 oz Really I tossed the shampoo eventhough I didn't use mos of it. I've had it for over a year. I was loving the Organix line for a while starting in March last year, but not anymore. I am allergic to the Macadamia Oil line. The itching was horrible, and it made my hair greasy, but thankfully no chemical burns. The Argan Oil line is honestly the best hair products I've ever used. However, it makes my face breakout pretty bad. And it doesn't matter if the silicones are water-soluble or not, they make me breakout. I'm trying to switch to products that actually are organic and silicone-free, but it's not easy.


----------



## casualconcern (Aug 31, 2013)

*Full Size for August:*


Cutex Regular Nail Polish Remover
CVS Premium Cotton Rounds (80 Ct.)
Method Pink Grapefruit Hand Wash

*Deluxe:*


Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle (LOVE! Already re-purchased)
Benefit "That Gal" Primer
Too Faced Better Than Sex Mascara
Caudalie Divine Oil
Coach Poppy Sample
Coach Poppy Flower Sample

*Foil:*


Jasmine Fresh Feet Wipes (2 Ct.)
Tan Towel Self-Tan Towelette 

Wooooo! I didn't even think I used up that much.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good job! I have a question for you about the Smartlash Lash Enhancer. Did it help your lashes grow longer and thicker? I have stubby Asian lashes that are straight, and poke down. I try to curl them and apply mascara, and there isn't a curler in the world, believe me I've tried them all, that seems to work. If I could get my lashes to grow longer and thicker maybe curling them would work better?


The main thing I noticed was that they did seem to be fuller and slightly longer.  It was not a dramatic difference, but enough that I will continue using it.  Wait for a sale, however, as the regular price is ridiculous.  The day I posted my empties Dermstore ended up having a flash sale for the Smartlash where is was $19.99.  I snapped one up pronto!

I'm now using it on my eyebrows as well, maybe I'll be able to see a more noticeable difference there.


----------



## lorizav (Aug 31, 2013)

August empties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Full size Opi drip dry Keratin research conditioner Oluv aromatherapy oil Julep best pedi prep Lysol hand soap x 2 Secret outlast deodorant Nelson's pure &amp; Clear face wipes Large hand sanitizer Jirung Siam herbal white clay mask 1 homemade soap BBW aloe&amp; clover spray Pkg cotton rounds Alba botanical acne dote scrub Ulta brunette conditioning color glaze Simple eye make up remover. A great drugstore find Tea tree witch hazel toner Peter Thomas Roth blemish buffing beads Chagrin valley herbal mist soap Deluxe size Benefit it's potent eye cream Tigi dirty little secret Healthy sexy hair soy beach renewal spray Derm organics hand lotion Mereadesso neck and face cleanser and gel Burt's bees peppermint rosemary body wash Alterna bamboo kendi oil Paula's choice hydra light sample set Paula's choice balancing sample set. My new HG Tatcha eye cream Tatcha ageless enriching renewal cream Villianess jai mahal soap sample Derm organics argan oil treatment Molly Muriel volcanic bliss soap and soft as silk shampoo bar Fortune cookie soap mother pucker lotion Pacifica Malibu lemon solid perfume and Brazilian mango grapefruit. Both Awesome Foils and perfume vials Algenist overnight restorative cream By valenti. Carrot, grapefruit, Egyptian geranium rose cream and cafe macchiato oil. Both yuck Coach love Jessica Simpson vintage bloom Stila luminiferous in pink shimmer and rose gold shimmer Essence of Vali sleep oil and relief oil Tocca liliana Caldrea tea olive lime lotion Yves rocher the vert Acqua di Gioia Julep rockstar hand cream Paula's choice skin perfecting bha 2 PC resist body lotion PCM skin recovery seum BAM!!!! How's that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Xiang (Aug 31, 2013)

Wow! Everyone did awesome for August!! These are super impressive empties lists. Nice job everyone. =)


----------



## saycrackagain (Sep 1, 2013)

August used-ups Full sizes: Degree anti-perspirant 2x Crest Pro-Health toothpaste 2x Softlips lip balm (Raspberry and Sugar Cookie) Eucerin Intensive Repair hand creme Cutex nail polish remover Epielle pore strips RoC day moisturizer RoC night moisturizer RoC night serum 2x Wet n Wild nail polish ("French White Creme" and "Lady Luck") Nic's Sticks by OPI in "I'm Outta Here!" Frizz Ease smoothing creme Deluxe Samples: Flaunt Beauty nail polish (WnW Sugar Coat dupe) 0.17 oz. Dr Bronner's Peppermint Castille Soap 2 oz. Benefit They're Real! mascara Foils: Philosophy Purity Made Simple Avon foundation Tossed: 2x Smashbox lip glosses ("Pout" and "Luster") (turned after 2 years of regular use--these babies pack a lot of product!) Nivea "A Kiss of Smoothness" lip balm (loved it but it broke off halfway through and got dirty...bummer) I'm shocked at how much I used up! Some took 2 weeks and some took 2 years! A few things are on their last leg but will have to be on the September list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BonnieBBon (Sep 1, 2013)

Well, I took a pic but still can't figure out how to post from my phone so I'll have to go w/just text. August Empties! 1 Organix thick &amp; full collagen &amp; biotin shampoo 1 Organix thick &amp; full collagen &amp; biotin conditioner These were crap!! How's that for a subtle review? Lol Anyway, I've had em forever but only used them when I was out of whatever else I was using &amp; for cleaning a small set of brushes I have that aren't human hair but the cleaning instructions when I got them said to use shampoo &amp; then condition them. This seemed good for fake brush hair but on real hair not so much :/ 1 large FS Korres body butter in Bergamot Pear. I'm obsessed with all things Korres! This was a great scent for summer &amp; these giant tubes are no joke as long as my head! This lasted with after every shower &amp; before bed every night since the end of May use. 2 keychain holder size Ulta hand sanitizers ( 1 berry &amp; 1 aloe ) 1 small sample size L'Occitane hand cream- great for in the purse if you dry out your hands overusing hand sanitizer in public. 1 Simple eye revitaluzing roll on - awesome for sore puffy eyes! 1 FS Korres Greek Yougurt lip butter. Awesome! It has micro bubbles of the Yougurt &amp; you rub your lips together to insta melt them. Moisturizing, addicting dry lip relief! 1 FS Ulta Fabulous Face oil free compact foundation - love this stuff when I want a full coverage. I hit pan about a week ago but today the glue holding the pan in decided to retire early dumping this makeup side down into my bathroom sink. I'm calling it finished! So, not much compared to most of you but seeing this thread made me mindful of finishing off things that were low before opening or buying something new. I think we all were encouraged to use up what we already had plus it's been fun seeing what everyone has used. Can we start this as a monthly end of month thread? Kinda like a YouTube empties video sans video? Maybe start one last week of Sept? I'm still too new to know if thats ok but what do you think?


----------



## samplegal (Sep 1, 2013)

I just love seeing how much I got through each month! And I can feel all the motivation to use stuff up in this thread. It's so inspiring.

*FULL SIZE*


Bronney Herbarium Fine English Soaps, (6 soaps) -- I got these as a gift and they all had gorgeous herbal scents and were gentle but I wouldn't know where to get these.  
Sephora Blotting Films -- Nice and oil absorbing, but I prefer Boscia because there's more sheets to a pack, and the sheets are larger

L'oreal Dual Eyeliner Pencil -- It's ok, not the best. The line drew on a little dry and tugged, and when I tight-lined, it transfered on the bottom water line.

Carol's Daughter Body Cleansing Cream in Peony -- I absolutely LOVED this!! The peony scent and gentle lather were so luxurious. Absolutely will repurchase when I get through my large bodywash stash

L'Oreal Vluminous Mascara Carbon Black -- My absolute favorite mascara, and I always come back to this. It gives dramatic lashes with little effort.

CVS Premium Cotton Rounds 100 ct -- This is just fine for the toning, and nail polish removing jobs I use these for.

Urban Decay Eyeliner, Zero -- This was a good pencil, but I had it so long it started to dry up. I hate the way these sharpen. I prefer their darker black liner in Persuasion.

Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Conditioner -- Surprisingly nice and moisturizing for my very thick hair. Would consider buying again.

Elizabeth Arden Good Morning Serum -- This is half serum/half primer, and I thought it was a very nice product. Not sure what it did to improve my skin, but it felt nice and seemed to control my oils under makeup longer in the day.

John Frieda Brilliant Brunette Moisturizing Conditioner -- This was ok as a conditioner, nothing special, and didnt seem to live up to the claim that it would enhance a brunette's hair because I noticed nothing new.

Burts Bees Intensive Moisture Cream Cleanser -- It was ok, though I didnt feel like my skin was really cleansed after. It left a filmy layer on my face. I'd go in with a face wipe after. Would not repurchase.

Jurlique Herbal Recovery Gel -- I absolutely LOVE this product. I think it does make a difference to the quality of my skin, in tone and texture. I already have a backup of it.


*DELUXE:*


Fekkai Hairspray -- It was a very good hairspray but super expensive. There's no need to use such an expensive one when there are other good alternatives. 
L'Occitane Verbena Shampoo -- A nice shampoo with a nice scent. Lathers nicely, though I don't really NEED to have it.

Jergens Natural Glow Daily Moisturizer -- I liked this product. It left a subtle tanning quality to my legs and built up very gradually, though was easy to apply because it really was a lotion.

Arm &amp; Hammer Sensitive Toothpaste -- Fine toothpaste, didn't notice any effect on the sensitivity of my teeth, though granted, they are not that sensitive.

Clinique Pore Refining Solutions Correcting Serum -- This was a very nice feeling serum, though the sample only lasted a couple of weeks, and I couldn't tell a difference. It left my skin feeling nice though and I might consider trying the full size.

Sulwhasoo Extra Refining Emulsion -- This was also kind of a serum and felt very soothing on my skin. If it was acting up, I would use this and it felt so calming. 

Clear Shampoo by Jean Jacques -- Nothing special at all. I got this from a hotel room.

Philip B Chocolate Milk Body Wash -- It was nice to use, but smelling chocolate in the morning and rubbing a chocolatey-smelling product on yourself was kind of disconcerting, not that it lingered


*PACKETS:*


Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Deep Hair Treatment -- VERY effective hair mask. Would consider repurchase. 
Caswell-Massey Almond &amp; Aloe Hand &amp; Body Emulsion (5 uses in packet as a hand cream)-- This was a nice hand cream, absorbed quickly and smelled nice.

Tatcha One Step Camellia Cleansing Oil -- Tatcha products are all lovely and this seemed nice too, but sample was so small, it was hard to tell. I'd still like to try some Tatcha full-size products. The whole line intrigues me.

Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist 24 Balancing Softener -- All Shiseido products work very well for me. Would happily buy anything from them.

Shiseido Benefiance Extra Creamy Cleansing Foam -- Same as above. 

Dead Sea Premier Moisture Complex -- No way! Broke me out!!

Dead Sea Premier Biox Anti-Aging Complex Intensive Age Treatment Cream -- Also broke me out!

La Roche-Posay Effeclar Duo Dual Action Acne Treatment -- I like this. The packet was about 10 uses, so I really got to try it. At first it burned my skin, but then I got used to it, and it seemed to help my breakouts. Would try in a full-size.

Lancome Genifique Youth Activating Concentrate -- Seemed nice and intriguing but sample was just one use, not a good test.

C.O. Bigelow Quince Hand Lotion -- 4 uses, and I very much enjoyed it.

Skinfood Thermal Water Multi Toner -- Seemed nice, and I'm intrigued by the whole line. Would like to sample more from this brand.

Wella Velvet Amplifier Style Primer -- All Wella products are pleasantly surprising, and this style primer worker quite well. Would try again.

Peter Thomas Roth Anti-Aging Cleansing Gel -- Seemed ok as a cleanser, cant speak to anti-aging properties. Don't care enough to repurchase.

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant -- Ive tried this before and LOVE this product. It exfoliates very well, and very gently.

Rituals Hand Exfoliator -- Interesting to try, but I dont need this type of thing.


*FRAGRANCE:*


Juicy Couture La La -- Like the scent, and am surprised that I like most Juicy Couture scents. Might consider buying! 
Coach Poppy -- Nice floral scent, but short on staying power

Cartier Baiser Vole -- I LOVE this scent, very sophisticated, but my boyfriend hates it, and has a visceral reaction. It reminds him of his grandma!

Givenchy Irresistible -- This was a gorgeous scent also.

Arquiste L'Etrog -- A warm, spicy, earthy scent. Very unusual and interesting. Liked!


*TOSSED:*


Olive Oil Remedy Cuticle Cream -- This was a tin with a solid, rubbery disk, and I hated trying to soften it up enough to use. It was just hard as a rock and such a PITA! I prefer cuticle oils.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 1, 2013)

*August Empties*





*Full Size*

1. Japenese Cherry Blossom Anti Bacterial Hand Gel Sanitizer 8 fl oz 236ml

2. Victoria's Secret Drenched in Pink Soft &amp; Pure 16.9 fl oz 500m_l-was never so happy to finish up a lotion in my life!  Artificial smell, waxy feel, did not absorb into skin well._

3. Maybelline Rocket Volum Express-_love this mascara one of my HG drug store mascars.  Gives length and volume.  Hard to get off (maybe just the removed I am using though)_

4. Elf Eyelid Primer in Sheer .17 fl oz-_ugh glad to be done with this stuff.  It was dry, scratchy and not sure it did anything!  Took me 6 months to get through using it exclusively!_

*Deluxe Size*

1. LafCo New York Fleurs de Baies Soap 1.86 oz 53g-_this stuff was pretty terrible.  Smelled great, but left my skin dry and waxy feeling.  Also clogged up my shower drain horribly EVERY time I used it._

_2. _Bath and Body Works Pink Chiffon Shower gel 3 fl oz 88ml-_this is one of my favorite BBW scents_

3. Bath and Body Works Pink Chiffon Body Lotion 3 fl oz 88ml

4. Bare Minerals Instant Waterproof Eye Makeup remover 1.5fl oz 47ml-_this stuff was horrible!  not only did it smell disgusting (I worked at Lenscrafters in college and when you would coat a lens with the coating to make it scratch resistant, is what this stuff smelled like) It also just smeared the makeup around and made my face greasy._

_5. _Bath and Body Works Island Nectar Pocket Bac 1 fl oz 29ml

6. Stila Lip Glaze in Apricot-_I like these glosses.  Found out if I apply them 2x per day for 5-7 days I can use one up!  Formula is not sticky, but shiny and smells good.  I did not think I would like the brush applicator but when I went back to a wand I really missed the brush!_

7. Stila Lip Glaze in Brown Sugar

8. Make Up Forever Smoky Lash- _this did not do anything noticable for my lashes.  Would not purchase._

9. Guerlain Maxi Lash_-this did not do anything for my lashes, smelled like faux roses and is expensive.  Would not purchase_

*Foils*

1. Urban Decay Shadow card in Sin and Mushroom

2. Mary Kay Eyeshadow card in Neutrals x2-_did not like formula of these.  They were dry, scratchy and did not feel good.  Good pigmentation though._

3.Julep Rock Star Hand cream .07 oz 2g

4. Lather White Clay Deep pore cleansing mask_-did not notice a difference.  Face felt clean and soft but that was about it._

5. Ole Henriksen-Invigorating night gel 0.10 fl oz 3ml-_I really wanted to like this but even after about a weeks use I saw no difference (using it with the 2 other products in the kit as well)_

6. Philosophy Cinnamon Buns-0.5 fl oz 15ml  _I want to like Philosophy.  Their scents are spot on but they leave a residue on my skin._

7. Fresh Soy Face Cleaner- _was meh.  Did not do anything good or bad for my skin.  I really want to like Fresh products but to me they smell like dirt.  I guess because they are "natural" but it weirds me out.  I have tried several of Fresh's products and think this of all of them so I do not think I will try any more in the future._

8. Caldera Sea Salt Neroli Hand Soap-_this was awesome!  I took it with me travelling and used it in an aiport bathroom!  Way better than the generic soaps they put in there._


----------



## perlanga (Sep 1, 2013)

[SIZE=medium] Lâ€™Oreal  Voluminous False Fiber Lash Mascara[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Pantene Daily Moisture Renewal Conditioner[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Benefit Badgal Lash Mascara[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Shick Hydro Shaving Cream[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Royale Flat Iron[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Clairol Natural Instincts Conditioning Treatment [/SIZE]


----------



## Kristen121 (Sep 1, 2013)

My August empties! Most proud of using up the Cover Girl loose powder, I've been working on using that up forever. I already bought a replacement of the Almay eye make-up remover and i want a full size of the Macadamia oil and the Miss Jessie's Recovery Treatment.


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 1, 2013)

This month I did not keep track of my empties very well.  I usually keep them in a bag but this month for some reason I didn't so I'm doing this by memory. 

Full Size:


100 count cotton balls
Bottle of nail polish remover
Maybelline Clean Express! Makeup Remover - I really liked this.  Would consider repurchasing.
Bar of Eucalyptus Mint Soap from an Etsy shop.

Deluxe Size:


Lush's Happy Happy Joy Joy conditioner
Skyn Iceland Cloud Cream - had a great texture but was not moisturizing enough for my skin.


I know there are more but I can't remember the rest.  It was an okay month for me.


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well, I took a pic but still can't figure out how to post from my phone so I'll have to go w/just text.
> 
> August Empties!
> ...


I really want to try the Korres lip butter now!


----------



## hindsighting (Sep 1, 2013)

Not a whole lot for me this month!

*Full Size*

Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - this seems to go SO quickly for me, but it's cheap and works really well for me. Have already repurchased.

Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask - everyone seems crazy about this but it doesn't seem to do anything for me!

Neutrogena Oil-Free Eye Makeup Remover - the best I've found from the drugstore. Have already purchased 2 more.

Garnier Fructis Fall Fight shampoo - Garnier shampoo are always fine for me. I'm not super picky about shampoo and don't notice a huge difference between brands, so this worked fine.

Herbal Essences Honey I'm Strong conditioner - I quite liked this and felt like it made my hair super soft and I liked the scent. I have a back stock of conditioner at the moment but would repurchase this.

*Deluxe*

Batiste Dry Shampoo - Bought this to use while the Klorane kind was out of the BB shop but I might just stick with this. It's cheaper and I can get it easier. Have already repurchased in a travel size.

L'Oreal Everstrong Hydrate Shampoo - this was okay, I didn't love the smell though. Would consider repurchasing another kind from the range.

Whish Exfoliating Body Wash - I'm not super picky about body washes, so this was just fine.

*Sample*

OC8 Professional Mattifying Gel x2 - Used twice and threw out both. Smelled weird and made me even oilier than usual.


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Sep 2, 2013)

Not too much makeup this month, I really need to work on that if I want to get my stash down to a manageable size

Empties:

Body Shop Body Butter in Grapefruit

BBW Body Buter in Warm Vanilla Sugar

Maybelline Mascara

Origins GinZing Moisterizer

St Ive's apricot face scrub

Victoria secret body scrub

Josie Marin Argan Oil

Lancome BiFacil makeup remover

Julep Nail polish remover

Julep Nail polish

Deva Curl foils X6 1oz each

15+ foils/deluxe samples while traveling that I didn't right down the names of


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 4, 2013)

August used up Full size Compagne due Provence Marseille Soap Olive &amp; Lavender Lush Ocean Salt Lush Whoosh Shower Jelly Lush Bath Bomb Wen Sweet Almond Mint Cleansing Conditioner From The Lab Body Serum No. 580 Deluxe Lush Karma Kream Josie Maran Argan Oil Hair Serum L'Occitane Shower Oil VBeaute Eye Never Eye Cream x 2 Marie Veronique Body Oil Origins Plantscription Eye Cream Dr. Jart Premium BB Balm Rosemira Organics I-Renew Bella Rose Eye Cream Wen Sweet Almond Mint Replenishing Treatment No. 4 Clarifying Shampoo Yes to Cucumbers Soothing Facial Towelettes Bliss Fabulous Foaming Face Wash Actifirm 40 Winks Rest n Firm Eye Cream Benta Berry Moisturizer JR Watkins lemon Hand &amp; Cuticle Salve Yube Moisturizing Skin Cream Rose Mira Organics Restorative Cream Coola Mineral Sunscreen Pur Minerals CC Cream Murad Time Release Retinol Concentrate Rose Mira Organics Organ Oil Infusion Foil or one time use VBeaute Undercover Agent Anti Wrinkle Protecting Serum Ajara Skin Care Tridoshic Bath Tea Bumble &amp; Bumble Thickening Shampoo Bumble &amp; Bumble Thickening Conditioner Suki Velvet Moisturizing Cream Dior Hydra life BB Eye Cream Kneipp Herbal Bath Sinus Relief Bliss Tidy Towel Boscia Bright White Mask LaFresh Anti Aging Face Cleanser Origins Modern Friction Dermabrasion LaFresh Waterproof Makeup Remover Suki Facial Lift Ultimate Firming Cream Suki Exfoliate Foaming Body Cleanser Elemental Herbology Cool &amp; Clear Facial Cleanser Elemental Herbology BioCellular Super Cleanse Facial Cleanser L'Occitane Repairing Shampoo Perfume Clean Fresh Juliette has a Gun Romantina Dolce &amp; Gabana The One Yves Saint Laurent Parisienne Flower By Kenzo


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 4, 2013)

Used Up:

  Secret Clinical Strength  Deodorant (replaced)

  Cherry Chapstick

Foil:

Foot Wipes


----------



## OohLala21 (Sep 6, 2013)

*August Empties *

*Full Size: *

Shiseido cotton pads

Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Conditioner

Silk Dreams Creme de la Silk Leave In 

Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner

Covergirl Outlast lip stain 

*Deluxe Size: *

White Tea epsom bath salts

Juice Beauty hydrating mist 

DKNY Be Delicious rollerball


----------



## sleepykat (Sep 6, 2013)

I appreciate when you ladies share reviews of the products you've used up.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't know if this happens to other ladies or not but my empties go in cycles. I had like 6-7 full sized used up things this month.. and when I think about it I bought most of this stuff right around the same time.

Full Size Products: 

*Neutrogena - Deep Clean Facial Cleanser - normal to oily skin *

Love it! I had some acne on my shoulders and this really helps. It took about a month to really do the trick but I use it on my T zone and shoulders and its great. It has salicylic acid in it too which is a beta hydroxy acid and I really like that. I've gone through 4 of these and definitely love it! Plus it smells soooo good IMO.

*Boscia - Makeup Breakup Cool Cleansing Oil*

Love it! This is so easy to use, and really does a good job to take all of my makeup off. It's really easy to use. Start with a dry face and hands.. pump some product in your hand and massage into your face and eyes (keep eyes closed). Massage for about a minute then add warm water, the oil will lather up a bit.. keep massaging and adding water until your face is completely rinsed and clean. This feels so good and dissolves all makeup.

*Proactiv - Green Tea Moisturizer 2.5 oz.*

LOVE! This is another repurchase. I've been using this moisturizer for over a year. Gone through multiple tubes. Light weight, fresh smell. Dissolves into skin instantly.

*Smashbox - Photo ready BB cream - Light*

Great BB cream. I may repurchase next summer for sure. High coverage &amp; SPF 35. Best BB cream I've ever tried.

*2 full size packages of Costco brand of makeup remover wipes*

I love these makeup remover wipes. They don't burn or hurt my face. Very inexpensive. With any type of makeup remover wipe I always add cleansing water to it because they are never moist enough for me.. this is no matter what brand I buy.

*HourGlass - Veil Primer (ahh this was sooo expensive to repurchase!)*

My holy grail product. I adore this primer. It feels so nice on my skin and really makes my sensitive rosacea skin feel nice and comforted. It also decreases the redness. Literally I've never used or found anything as good as this. I've repurchased it 3 times... and probably will buy it forever.

*Rosacea - face serum/cream.. *

Works okay. Feels good on the skin. If I don't use it 2x a day my face gets really bad. I use this more out of necessity than beauty.

*Philosophy - Perfume - Amazing Grace (I was sooo sad to see this go! I have a roller ball of it I'm gonna use up before I go out and buy it again.)*

Amazing Grace is one of my favorite perfumes. It's number 2 in my top 3. 1 being miss dior 2. amazing grace 3. pink sugar sensual. Amazing grace makes me feel beautiful womanly and clean. It's very flora and just smells like love. I wore this scent a lot when I was falling in love with my husband and I always wear it when he's on business trips because it makes me feel close to him. It's beautiful.

Sample Size: 

*Makeup Forever Sensieyes makeup remover*

Lovely worked well. I won't be repurchasing it because it's too expensive for me to have 2 different makeup remover cleansers.

*Bath and Body Works - lavender vanilla body wash &amp; foam bath*

It was nice.. I won't repurchase because I have a favorite soap (Aveeno Stress Relief).

*Clinique  - facial cleanser - combination/dry skin*

Did not work for me. Broke me out. Didn't like. Would not repurchase.

Foil Packet:

*Gud From Burts Bees Pear Body Lotion*

Loved this, smelled wonderful. I may buy this in the future. Definitely introduced me to the Gud brand and I really like it. I do have a big bottle of nivea lotion to use up but in the future I may grab it.

I've got about 1-2 weeks left on ... 

*First Aid Beauty (FAB) - Ultra Repair Instant Oatmeal Mask - 10 minute fix*

Love it. Very nice and hydrating. Smells nice.. smells like oatmeal. Expensive and doesn't have tons of product. I will buy this as a splurge item in the winter dry months but not on a frequent basis. Doesn't have tons of pore clearing benefits. This did not hurt irritate my rosacea.

*TRESemme - Thermal creations heat tamer protective spray*

Love this. Works great, non-greasy. Already purchased this again. Reasonable.

*Sephora - Cleansing Water (big bottle w/ pump)*

Good price. Works well. Already purchased again.

*Aquolina - Pink Sugar Sensual - Perfume*

This is my second bottle of this perfume. I love it, it smells a little bit richer than cotton candy. Super sweet scent. Makes me feel fresh and sweet. Great for summer and spring.


----------



## hindsighting (Sep 24, 2013)

I have a bunch of empties from this month!! Can't wait to post them all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 25, 2013)

> I have a bunch of empties from this month!! Can't wait to post them all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay! I don't think I have as many as previous months since it doesn't seem like I had as many foil packets.


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 25, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed someone filling up your "almost empties" when you aren't looking?? I have two or three products that I thought for sure would be gone this month and they are still going strong!! Lol....


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 25, 2013)

> Has anyone else noticed someone filling up your "almost empties" when you aren't looking?? I have two or three products that I thought for sure would be gone this month and they are still going strong!! Lol....


 Lol...yes! My L'Occitane lemon verbena shampoo &amp; amazing grace body wash. Seriously, what is up with that? I also expected to be done with the DL lipstick that I got in the PS Luxury box last Dec, but it appears to be still going..


----------



## nin5in (Sep 25, 2013)

I used up my L.A. Colors Liquid Makeup foundation but I'm not replacing it. I already have backups.


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone else noticed someone filling up your "almost empties" when you aren't looking?? I have two or three products that I thought for sure would be gone this month and they are still going strong!! Lol....

Haha, yep! At the beginning of September, I looked at all my almost empties and thought, hey this is going to be a productive month! But apparently when it looks like you've got 5 uses left, it's more like 25+ uses left? So bizarre!


----------



## hindsighting (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone else noticed someone filling up your "almost empties" when you aren't looking?? I have two or three products that I thought for sure would be gone this month and they are still going strong!! Lol....
Yep, I thought I'd be done with my Tarte foundation months ago but it's still going strong..


----------



## samplegal (Sep 26, 2013)

Haha, yes, these products can taunt us. I have a Clinique lipstick that I already used up to the base, and thought I'd use a lip brush to dig out the rest of the product. I naively thought I'd be done in a few wears. It's like 2 months later and it's still kicking after making myself wear it regularly. I have a poor, neglected Give Me More Lip set waiting for me to give it some attention. But I Must. Finish. This. Lipstick.


----------



## hindsighting (Sep 26, 2013)

September Empties!

*Full Size*

ELF Eyebrow Kit - I finished the gel side of this forever ago and hit pan really hard but didn't finish the powder because using a pencil is far quicker and more convenient for me now.

Olay Fresh Effects Shine Minimizing Cleanser - I didn't realize how much I loved this until I tried something different. I don't know that it really minimized shine for me, but what I really loved was the creamy texture. Will repurchase this after I finish the cleanser I'm currently using.

Maybelline Dream Lumi concealer - not the most heavy duty concealer which is what I really need, but I would definitely repurchase this. It was really quick and easy to use, it had a nice consistency for undereyes, and I never had an issue with it creasing. I just bought the Nars concealer and am using that now, but I will probably come back to this eventually.

Maybelline the Rocket Volume Express - I'm not sure how I felt about this. I really loved it at first, but I liked it less and less as time went on. I liked the volume it gave my lashes, but it sometimes seemed like it didn't dry all the way, like I would touch my lashes in the afternoon and they still felt wet. It is also really difficult to remove. I have about four other mascaras to get through right now so I won't be coming back any time soon.

*Deluxe Sample*

Amore Pacific Future Response Age Defense Cream - A really lovely night cream. The texture was so nice to massage into the skin. Really sad to be done with this since I can't afford the full size.

Youngblood Translucent Powder - I like to use loose powders to set my undereye concealer and this worked well for that but it's way too expensive for what it is IMO. 

Sephora Creamy Body wash little pod things in Mango and Lagoon - I just bought these to get samples online, but I would repurchase them for $1. The formula was really nice and creamy and the scents were nice and lingered after I showered.

Pantene Daily Moisture Shampoo - like I've said before, I'm not super picky about shampoo. This one was nothing special but I didn't mind using it up. Speaking of shampoo..

Beauty Protector Shampoo - Quite possibly the worst shampoo I've ever used. I love the BP spray, but this left my hair way too squeaky and almost rough. Didn't use all of this because it sucks.

Beauty Protector Conditioner - This was a decent conditioner, but it didn't provide enough moisture for me. Smelled nice.

Boscia Luminizing Black Mask - I hear raves about this but it didn't do anything special for me. Peeling it off was uncomfortable.

Batiste Dry Shampoo in Original - Since buying the one for dark hair I can safely say this is the best scent for me. It's fresh and unoffensive and I don't know why I keep buying the travel sizes like I'm gonna buy the $18 Klorane kind I really love. I'll repurchase this after I finish the one I just bought for dark hair.

*Sample Size*

Caldrea Tea Olive Lime Body Lotion - decent lotion, the scent wasn't my favorite. Enjoyed using but wouldn't purchase.

GlamNatural Cream Blush packets in Ashley, Ashley and Barely There - didn't finish Barely There because it came out straight orange on me, but I enjoyed the color of Ashley, Ashley.

Hourglass Veil Fluid Makeup - I'm gonna have to stop trying samples of Hourglass foundation because they all work awesome for me. Luckily I got the little sampler from Sephora so I can try a few more formulas and colors.


----------



## lorizav (Sep 26, 2013)

September Empties Full size Neosporin Lip Health Clairol Natural Instincts Haircolor Avon Moisture Therapy Lip Balm Schlck Hydrosilk cartridge refills Korres Guava Bodywash- LOVE LOVE LOVE Silk N Flash N Go Cartridge Avon Haiku talc Ulta Colorcare Conditioner Zoya Polish Remover Suki Scrub Savannah Bee Lip Tint Algenist Gentle Rejuvenating Cleanser. As much as I love Algenist, I did not love this Pan Oxyl bar soap Amlactin Lotion Lysol Hand soap Deluxe Samples Burt's Bees milk and honey body lotion Boo Boo Cover up (Birchbox). Hated this, really weird texture X out shine (my HG and I always need more if anyone has it to swap or purchase) Boscia Soothing Cleanser. - very milky and no lather. I prefer something that cleans deeper Big Sexy Hair Spray and Play Red Flower lemon coffee blossom olive stone scrub-yuck, overpriced yuck Red Flower Italian blood orange body wash. Meh Red Flower Morroccan mint tea silt purifier ok I guess beauty without cruelty aromatherapy conditioner. Nice Foils or 1-2 use packs Paula's Choice gentle touch makeup remover. Nice. I love PC Now instant whitening toothpaste meh didn't do anything Paula's Choice Resist 10% AHA body lotion Mrs Meyers clean day laundry detergent x 2. Nice, I liked it. salon foot cream Dr Brandt anti aging mattifying lotion and BB matte with shin erase Ole Henricksen ultimate eye lift gel. Nice Em carded shadow/blush sample. It was ok but way overpriced Jane Iredale BB cream-just awful Sabon delicate jasmin body lotion Glo Therapeutics cyto luxe x 2, Neck firming serum, Dual advantage cream, therapeutic body cream, pumpkin enzyme mask, ultra 15% Vitamin C- I really did not like anything from this line Colorscience- illuminating serum, let me be clear primer. Did not like this line either Vince Camuto perfume sample Paula's choice clear pore normalizing cleanser The laundress delicate wash- very nice John Masters Organics- jojoba ginseng exfoliator , bear berry oily skin serum, firming eye gel la Fresh oil free face cleanser- handy mrs Meyers dish soap in basil, lemon verbena, bluebell DKNY Be Delicious sample spray Malin +Goetz Detox Face Mask- really cool like fizzy on your face, replenishing face serum, grapefruit face cleanser (sample was so small it was not enough to wash my face once!!) On to October...


----------



## hindsighting (Sep 27, 2013)

I jumped the gun on empties as I just finished another two items in my shower!

Full size I Love Cosmetics Coconut Body Wash

Deluxe Sample Pantene conditioner

On to October... I'm hoping to use up a foundation, conditioner and shampoo, moisturizer and at least two of my crop of deluxe hair styling samples!


----------



## perlanga (Sep 28, 2013)

Aveeno Moisturizing Body Lotion

Maybelline Color Tattoo CrÃ¨me Shadow in Barely Branded

Smashbox Lip Enhancing gloss in Allure (TOTAL HG NUDE SHADE)!

Olay Age Defying Body Wash

Katy Perry Purr Perfume

Avon Shimmer Stick in Natural Shimmer

Aeropostale Bayla Perfume

Murad Fine to Thinning Hair Serum


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 29, 2013)

I decided to work through the strange hotel-sized shampoo and conditioner collection I somehow managed to amass this summer.

Paul Mitchell - The Detangler Conditioner (Loved this!)

Paul Mitchell - Awapuhi Shampoo

Davines - Love Shampoo (Hated this)

Davines - Hair oil packet thing they sent in BB over the summer

Herbal Essences - Whatever the blue hydrating one is called Shampoo

x2 Herbal Essences - Blue hydrating one conditioner (I really, really like this!)

Bumble and Bumble - Thickening Shampoo and Conditioner (foils)

Bumble and Bumble - Super Rich Conditioner (foil)

Rockaholic - Dry Shampoo (Full size) I got this with a coupon from Sally Beauty Supply -- I didn't love it but I probably wouldn't buy again

Not-hair related:

Rosemira Organics toner sample

John Masters Organics - Jojoba &amp; Ginseng exfoliating face cleanser (omg. hated this so much. it smelled awful. Thank god this was just a foil)

Seche Vite - top coat, I got to that point where the amount is below the end of the brush

I also threw out a good number of old nail polishes. I might dig through all of my backpacks/purses to find where the rest of my lippies are hiding and throw those out in October too.

yay! I still have *so many* tiny shampoos.


----------



## samplegal (Sep 29, 2013)

Another pretty decent month for empties. Even though I'm trying to reign myself in and not buy so much, I still seem to have more coming in than going out. I had to start a new storage bin to hold the influx of stuff which seems to mysteriously appear 




.

*FULL SIZE*


*Jurlique Purely Bright Cleanser -- *A very nice, natural, gentle, foamy cleanser. I do enjoy the whole brand a lot, and would consider repurchasing, though right now the Clinique Acne Solutions Bar seems to be doing wonders for my complexion. 
*Essie Naturally Clean Nail Polish Remover -- *This made quick work of removing nail polish, but it is an acetone product, which tends to make my peely nails peel even more. I'm still looking for something non-acetone which works fairly well.
*Fekkai Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo -- *Loved this shampoo, makes my thick hair feel great, though only buy this when I see a deeply discounted deal. Otherwise I  wouldn't pay the high price for this.
*Venus razor -- *It's a razor. It shaved. It's fine. I'm not brand loyal to razors, so would buy this again with a coupon.
*When Sheet Masks -- *A gorgeously hydrating mask that clings to all areas of the face, thanks to its thin and almost gel-like texture. Felt very luxurious. Having said that, I do still prefer mud masks, because I'm looking for something to pull dirt out of pores and brighten, not necessarily hydrate. I may repurchase because it did feel indulgent.
*Korres Evening Primrose Eye Cream -- *After having used up the whole tube over several months, I can honestly say it seemed to do nothing.
â€‹

*DELUXE*


*MyMix Foundation in Fair --* This came from BeautyArmy a while back, and it was PERFECT for summer. It matched me well, was light on the skin, where I could see my skin through it, so I didnt look all done up. It has a very liquidy consistency, so a little goes a long way. The coverage was adequate enough, and with concealer, I was able to go with a more natural look. Would consider buying again. 
*Dr. Brandt Flexitone BB Cream -- *This also worked out very well for me. It provided just enough coverage without being heavy. As far as the other benefits it touts, I couldn't really tell a difference. I have another deluxe tube to use up.
*Le Couvent des Minimes Hand Cream, Lavender and Acacia -- *A pleasant, lightly perfumey handcream, which was fun to use. It's on the thicker side, and absorbed after about 30 seconds, Honestly, my hands weren't that dry over summer anyway, so it was hard to see how effective this was, but I enjoyed using it for a little aromatherapy and indulgence in my work day.
*Borghese Brightening Mud Mask -- *It was just ok, even burned a little when I first applied this, and didnt seem to offer many brightening benefits. Will not repurchase.
*L'Occitane Verbena Body Lotion -- *The scent of this is INCREDIBLE, somewhat lemony and herbal. I have a million body lotions to use, but I kinda miss this.
*Ahava Velvet Cream Body Wash, Hibiscus and Fig -- *This was nice to use, lathered well, but did not stand out very much to me in the world of body wash.
*Clear Conditioner by Jean Jacques -- *A hotel conditioner, did a decent job hydrating my hair. But I have better conditioners. Just glad to get this off my shelf.
*Kelly Teegarden Organics Night Cream or Hydration Masque -- *Oh gawd, did this ever break me out. To be fair, it does say on the bottle "not for acne-prone skin", but it's all natural and had nice ingredients, and I still wanted to try it out. It's very thick and might be good for very dry complexions. I used the rest as a lotion for my legs, and later went out for a pedicure. The technician remarked that I had very soft legs, lol!
*Too Faced Shadow Insurance -- *A very effective eye primer. Creasing was a rarity with this and I have very oily lids. I do also enjoy the Nars one and the Benefit one, and would probably buy those over this.
*Hourglass Foundation in Natural -- *After trying it for a couple of days, I still cant really gauge how this works on me. It seems like a heavier coverage. I may need to look into this further since it's so raved about.
*Dove Go Fresh Body Wash, Fig and Orange Blossom -- *A pleasant enough product, though it's hard for me to feel impressed by body wash. Wouldn't turn up my nose at using it again, though.
*L'Oreal Youth Code Foaming Gel Cleanser -- *It's a clear gel that foams up. When this got in my mouth, it had a really strong, chemically, medicinal taste, so for that reason, I wouldnt want to use it again.
*Sebastian Color Ignite Shampoo -- *I really love this line of shampoo and conditioner. They do wonders to make my hair feel soft and manageable and controlled.
*Arcona Cranberry Toner -- *This toner felt gentle on my skin, though the scent is not for me. It does not smell like cranberries, but rather odd.
*Aveda Rosemary Mint Shampoo -- *Wow, this was a beautiful scent that was very spa-like. It wafted through the whole bathroom, and even my boyfriend remarked on how great it smelled. It works very nicely too.
*Aveda Rosemary Mint Conditioner -- *same as above, and I might buy it some time.
*LaRocca Hibiscus Cleansing Cream with AHA -- *Such a small sample that I only got 2 uses out of it. It was so hard to tell. Cream cleansers arent my fave, even though some say they're better for your skin, but I just never feel like my face gets clean. 
â€‹

*PACKETS (packet samples tend to be too small to make an impression, but if it did, I noted my thoughts)*


*Rosa Y Fruta Organic Exotic Skin Care Cleansing Cream* 
*Laura Mercier Foundation Primer Radiance -- *This was about 5 uses, and seemed to accentuate my oily skin SO MUCH. I will not purchase.
*Luster Now Instant Whitening Toothpaste -- *The claim is that it will noticeably whiten teeth after one use, but I did not see a fig of difference.
*Skinfood Deep Sea Water Multi Gel -- *A very light moisturizer that would probably be great for next summer. Might consider this next year.
*Diamond Wipes Cleansing &amp; Makeup Towelette x2 -- *Lousy towelettes that I used to clean up fall-out with.
*Rosa Y Fruta Ambrosia de Rosa Mask &amp; Scrub*
*Dr. Ci:Labo Super Cleansing EX*
*Oribe Supershine Moisturizing Cream --* 2 uses here. This did seem to make a notable difference in the way my hair blow-dried and behaved. I WANT!!
*Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue -- *5 uses in this very large packet. Even though I am not curly, but rather wavy, this worked well in fighting frizz and controlling my long, thick, unruly hair. I really enjoyed and also WANT MORE.

*FRAGRANCE*


*Killer Queen by Katy Perry sample--* much too cloyingly sweet for me. 
*Marchesa (mini bottle) -- *Even though I used it all, and it was ok, I still find it to be a little sweet scented for me. I tend to favor other types of scents, so wont buy this.
*Oscar de la Renta Live in Love sample -- *I really love the lightly floral scent, but the staying power is nearly non-existent, so wont run out to buy.

So that's September, and I'm already nearing a couple of empties to kick off October...


----------



## missionista (Sep 30, 2013)

*USED UP SEPTEMBER 2013*

Full size:

Soapâ€”orange peel not sure brand size about 3 oz.

Lancome Exfoliance Confort (full size, 100 mL)

Kiehlâ€™s Ultra Facial Oil Free Toner (full size, 250 ml)

Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry Touch Sunscreen, SPF 55 (full size, 88mL)

Samples:

Baume de Jardinier (deluxe sample, 25 mL)

Oribe conditioner for brilliance &amp; shine (sample, 7mL)

Oribe shampoo for brilliance &amp; shine (sample, 7mL)

Shiseido Urban Environment UV Protection for face SPF 42 (sample, appx. 7ml)

Lâ€™Occitane en Provence, The vert de Jasmin bath fizz (1fizz, 1 oz.)

Aveda Rosemary Mint Shampoo (deluxe sample, 50 mL)

Not a bad month--light on the samples, but used several full sizes.  Working on a bunch more things, so hope to have good stats for October.


----------



## saycrackagain (Sep 30, 2013)

September used-ups Full size: 2x Sheer Cover foundation (Almond and Golden) RoC eye cream RoC face scrub Heidi Klum foaming face wash Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask 2oz H&amp;S Smooth &amp; Silky conditioner 680ml H&amp;S Smooth &amp; Silky shampoo 420ml Herbal Essences blue conditioner 430ml L'Oreal leave-in conditioner Degree anti-perspirant Crest toothpaste Glide dental floss Nivea body lotion Deluxe sample: 4x Flaunt Beauty nail polish (black, sparkly black, sparkly grey and silver) No foils this month.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 30, 2013)

September Used Up : Full Size: Bare Minerals Blush Estee Lauder Lash Primer Clarins Multi-Active Night Cream Burts Bee's Radiance Facial Cleanser Maybelline Age Rewind Concealer/Highlighter x2 Clinique Chubby Stick in Watermelon Neutrogena Healthy Skin Primer Loreal BB Cream Deluxe Sample: Clinique Tinted Moisturizer Urban Decay Naked BB


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

September Used Up :


Full Size:
Bare Minerals Blush
 
You used up a blush!  Congrats, I didn't know it was possible!


----------



## jessilng (Sep 30, 2013)

> Has anyone else noticed someone filling up your "almost empties" when you aren't looking?? I have two or three products that I thought for sure would be gone this month and they are still going strong!! Lol....


That's exactly why I didn't post last month! But now I really do have some empties to post.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You used up a blush! Â Congrats, I didn't know it was possible! Â 






Don't be fooled, Leigh -- It took me a REALLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY long time.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 30, 2013)

September Empties

Samples:

Beauty Protector Shampoo - Wouldn't purchase, not impressed enough to justify the price

Beauty Protector Conditioner - Same as above

Estee Lauder Lash Primer Plus - Not sure if it does anything impressive, but works well with their mascara.

Estee Lauder Sumptuous Mascara - Decent mascara. Not HG, but something I seem to keep returning to. Perhaps because I have a gazillion samples from GWP!

Full Size:

Suki Scrub - Love love love this stuff. Already into the second jar.

Suave shampoo - Can't remember what kind. That tells you what I thought of it.

Schick Hydro Silk razor - I liked it, but not sure if I liked it better than any other razor.

Soft Soap Pomegranate Mango Body Scrub - Love this stuff. I always have it in my shower.

Tossed

Riveting Reds Shampoo and Conditioner - Went back to natural brown/blonde color.

Not very many for September. Hoping to do better in October.


----------



## LydiaNichole (Sep 30, 2013)

A few of my September empties:



These are some of my empties for September! I forgot to take pictures of a few things along the way, but I also used to two lip balms, 3 other candles, &amp; lots if Scent shots/tarts for my tart warmers. -Pacifica Facial Wipes: these smelled amazing but were HORRIBLE! They stung my eyes terribly, didn't remove my makeup, and were just not worth the price -Sonia Kashuk eye makeup remover: My absolute favorite!!! I've gone through so many bottles of this stuff! It doesn't sting my eyes, and works incredibly well! -Carried Away body wash from Bath &amp; Body Works. Smelled lovely, lathered well, and left me feeling clean without overdrying my skin. -Colgate toothpaste sample. It was just mediocre. It was "ok" for sensitivity, but Sensodyne works better. It also didn't whiten or keep my breath quite as fresh as other toothpastes. -Pumpkin Caramel Latte (Bath &amp; Body Works). This one was a disappointment. It did not have good fragrance throw, and did not burn evenly, despite me keeping the wicks trimmed and letting it burn all the way across on the first lighting. I prefer Apple Crumble, Autumn, and Leaves to this one.


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 30, 2013)

My empties for September: Full size Avon sparkling apple blossom bubble bath-smells amazing...like all Avon bubble baths American Crew citrus mint cooling conditioner-this was left by my fiancÃ©es former roommate, so I finished it, it was cooling all right!! I doubt I'd purchase it, but it did feel nice &amp; refreshing in the summer Just the basics gentle foam bath-OK, but I like Avon bubble bath better Bag of 200 cotton balls-for some reason I had 3 bags of cotton balls open, so I combined them into two White Cloud baby wipes-I use these at work to wipe my hands off Yankee Candle vanilla lime 7oz jar-smelled really good First Aid Beauty smooth shave cream-worked OK, left my legs smooth, but I doubt I'd rebuy, the drugstore stuff works just as good and is cheaper Glitter Daze hand fizzy-got this in my sub box, it was nice, but there was flower petals in it and as they came out, it wasn't pleasant to have them on my wet hands &amp; swirling around in the water, it smelled good, though, and did make my hands soft Nice &amp; easy hair color Sample size Simple cleansing face wipes-they were nice, and felt like they got most of my makeup off Physique styling spray-I found this when I moved and used it up, it was ok, I don't think they make it anymore!! Olay fresh effects shine shine go away cleanser-I loved this so much I bought a full size, but I have other face washes to get through first Puffs tissue pocket pack Redken color extend total recharge inner hair fuel-longest name ever!! Another find when I moved, not sure it did anything to fuel my hair Sephora monoi body wash capsule-smelled really good!! Black cherry votive candle 1 hotel hand lotion (I still have a bag full of these to get through) Foils: Caldrea sea salt neroli hand soap Caldrea balsam fir plum hand soap Perfume samples (foils) mark Hamptons X2 mark Celebrate X2 Avon Flor Violeta Avon Blue Esacpe Perfume samples (vials) Harvey Prince Hello Kay Von D saints (I won't buy this ever, the empty vial fell off my counter and broke into like 6 big sharp pieces!! I thought I got them all up then the next morning I had to take another piece of the bottle away from my cat!! I would never have thought it would break like that!) Tossed Jordan essentials lotion bar-I got it at a craft show and when I bought it I was like oh, how cool! I used it twice, I bought it a year ago. Out it went!! Nicole by OPI Nic's Sticks nail polish stick-great concept, crappy product. I never got enough polish out of it to do a full mani and now the brush is all clumpy &amp; stuck together Eos shave cream foil-I got one use out of it (and could have gotten 2-3 more) but I left it in the shower and the cleaning lady threw it out!!! So now I hide all foils I want to finish using before she comes!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 30, 2013)

September Used it Up

In the interest of discloser, I will give my thoughts on the items I used if I had much of an opinion, lol. If there isnâ€™t a comment, itâ€™s a meh item. I can take it or leave it.

Full Size


Boscia blotting linens
Yes to Grapefruit Daily Facial Scrub â€“ I love that this is really gentle and love the scent. I liked it even better to shave with.
Revlon Colorsilk Hair Color
Lancome Bi-Facil Make up Remover
Lush Mint Julips Lip Scrub â€“ my absolute favorite lip scrub. Need to get more after I use up the Julep one I have â€“ Lush is SO much better
Seche Vite Dry Fast Top Coat â€“ my HG top coat. Working on my second bottle now.
Avon Foot Works Dual Action Pedi-Peel â€“ I love this stuffâ€¦always have it on hand (or foot, lol). Great for treating rough skin
Doterra Lip Balm â€“ The best lip balm Iâ€™ve ever used. I will buy more after I weed through some of the other lip balms I have
Benefit Dr. Feelgood â€“ sometimes I loved this but mostly I hated it. I really think it depends on the moisturizer and make up Iâ€™m wearing.  Sometimes it would â€œpillâ€ up on my skin. And even though it's a mattifier, I felt like it left my skin greasy. I would blot after using this and see all kinds of oil on the blotting paper. Ick.

Deluxe Samples


Pacifica Alight Multi Mineral BB Cream
Just Pure Minerals Glow Bronzer
Philosophy Purity Made Simple Cleanser
Suki Face Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser â€“ LOVE this scrubâ€¦best Iâ€™ve tried. I have another sample that I started using and a full size waiting in the wings
Verve Soul Sister Organic Lavender Nut Sugar Scrub â€“ Worst scrub Iâ€™ve ever tried. Too chunky and sharp. I didnâ€™t use it on my face, but even on the body, it hurt. Didnâ€™t soften either. Almost seemed too dry.
Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave-In Conditioner
Jean Pierre Cosmetics Exfoliating Facial Cleansing Pads
Arcona Cranberry Toner
Skin &amp; Co Sicilian Body Gel
DermOrganic Hand and Body Lotion
Miracle Worker Miraculous Anti-aging Retinoid Eye Repair
Nexxus Youth Renewal Rejuvenating Elixir â€“ hated the smell
Mario Badescu Peptide Renewal Serum â€“ I loved how quickly this absorbed into my skin. I will consider purchasing when Iâ€™ve used up my other samples
Mario Badescu Peptide Renewal Cream â€“ It seemed heavyâ€¦I liked the serum much better
Benefit Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow makeup
Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo Foundation â€“ Even though this is technically a foil, I got several uses. Itâ€™s a little thick, but has great coverage. Iâ€™ll consider repurchasing after my current stash of foundation is gone (which will take a while).
Dr. Lewinn By Kinerase Instant Dermal Wrinkle Filler Daily Treatment

Foils or one time use


Fresh Seaberry Restorative Body Cream
Sephora Lemon Verbena Creamy Body Wash Pod
Becca Ever-Matte Poreless Priming Perfecter
Ouidad Climate Control Defrizzing Shampoo
Ouidad Climate Control Defrizzing Conditioner
Ole Henriksen Perfect Truth CC CrÃ¨me
Fresh Feet Wipes â€“ I love these, but I donâ€™t see myself spending money on them. I think Iâ€™ll try to make a homemade version with baby wipes and peppermint oil
Sunny Day Botanicals Body Lotion
Agave Healing Oil Treatment
Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel
Luster Now Instant Whitening Toothpaste x 2-I didn't notice any whitening, instant or otherwise.
Voesh Green Tea Pedicure Scrub
Sibu Beauty Sea Buckthorn Exfoliating Scrup
LA Fresh Oil Free Face Cleanser Wipe x2
LA Fresh Instant Body Smoother Wipe
EM eyeshadow sample â€“ Awful
Yes to Grapefruit CC Cream â€“ I got this from Birchbox and if I mixed the two shades I was given, it was perfect. I loved the smell of it, but I wished it had more coverage. I will consider purchasing this one after Iâ€™m done with all my other BB cream samples for days when Iâ€™m looking for lighter coverage.
Josie Maran Argan Matchmaker Serum Foundation x 2
Hourglass Immaculate Liquid Powder Foundation x 2


Perfume â€“ I canâ€™t believe I only used up two perfume samples this monthâ€¦usually itâ€™s at least five, lol.


Hanae Mori â€“ too spicy
Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme

On to October!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Sep 30, 2013)

I guess I can add this one to my "empties"! Made a batch of these a few days ago and had about one cookie worth of dough left, so I totally just ate it! Sorry, NOT sorry lol!!! PMS+Cookie Dough= ðŸ˜‹



(For an of my Celiac/Gluten Free Friends, it IS delicious and I found it at Wal-Mart)


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 1, 2013)

I did a pretty good job this month.  Had a few items in the shower my hubby agreed to finish (lol), and he failed!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  He was soooo close haha.  Oh well, more to add to next month.

My September empties:

Makeup:

Hourglass- "Discover your perfect foundation formula" set (6 single use formulas in foils)   [okay, but would never buy any of them, too dry or not enough coverage]

Marc Jacobs- Genius Gel and Remedy foil packs    [hated!]

Yves Saint Laurent- Touche Ã©clat foundation foils pack and a foil pack of touchÃ© Ã©clat   [LOVE!  I'm planning to buy this in full size in October]

Jouer-  Luminizing Moisture Tint foil   [Like it, bought a full size last month when I got this sample, different colors... wouldn't buy again probably]

Josie Maran- Argan Serum Foundation foil   [hated!]

Dr. Brandt- BB matte with shinerase (deluxe sample tube)   [okay...wouldn't buy full size though]

Becca- Shimmering skin perfector (deluxe sample tube)   [hated!  It made my skin feel like it couldn't breathe where I had it on, and it smells weird, didn't work well]

Hair:

12 Benefits spray- deluxe sample spray   [Love!  Bought full size]

Davines- hair oil foil   [hated!  Smelled too masculine and looked greasy]

Acai Deep Conditioning Masque (deluxe sample tube)   [didn't like, too waxy]

Novex- Brazilian Keratin conditioner (3.5 oz tub)   [liked, but wouldn't buy full size]

Color Proof- Crazy Smooth shampoo (deluxe travel size)   [Really liked, but haven't looked for full size yet]

Color Proof- Crazy Smooth conditioner (deluxe travel size)   [same as above]

Perfume:

Clean- Rain (sample spray)   [was okay, wouldn't buy]

Bath/body:

LancÃ´me- Miracle body wash (3.4 fl oz)   [Love!  Buy full size tubes a few times a year]

Skin &amp; Co- Sicilian body gel (deluxe sample tube)   [Love, wish Birchbox sold the full size of this scent/formula]

Julep- Pink Grapefruit body frosting (full size)   [Love, have several tubs left (stocked up at warehouse sale, lol)]

Face/skincare:

Karuna- hydrating sheet masks (4 masks)   [Love, time to buy another box!]

Paula's Choice- Resist BHA 9 (sample vial)  [ Got in Birchbox last month, love it!  Bought the full size]

Amore Pacific- treatment enzyme peel (deluxe sample bottle)   [Love it, bought full size several months ago, goes a long way...have a feeling it'll be Spring before it is gone]

Peter Thomas Roth- cucumber gel mask (deluxe sample jar)   [hated!  Dries my skin out...  I don't think this brand and my skin get along!]

Pangea Organics- facial cleanser/combo oily skin (deluxe sample tube)   [just okay.  Slightly drying, doesn't get makeup off well]

Glam Glow- Youth mud tinglllexfoliate treatment (deluxe sample tube)   [Love!  Bought the smaller jar Sephora offers]

Fresh- Soy Face Exfoliant (full size)   [Meh... doesn't seem to do a good job on my skin, feels like a film is left on afterwards.

Toss-Outs:

Sue Devitt- Triple C-weed pressed powder  [way too light for me...thanks Glossybox, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ]


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 1, 2013)

> I guess I can add this one to my "empties"! Made a batch of these a few days ago and had about one cookie worth of dough left, so I totally just ate it! Sorry, NOT sorry lol!!! PMS+Cookie Dough= ðŸ˜‹
> 
> 
> 
> (For an of my Celiac/Gluten Free Friends, it IS delicious and I found it at Wal-Mart)


 Now that's my kind of empty!!! Lol....


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Oct 1, 2013)

I used up and got rid of alot of things this month. Probably wont happen again for awhile

Full:

100 pack of cotton rounds

300 pack of cotton balls

Covergirl BB cream

Sugar Fresh Lip Treatment

Covergirl Concealer Stick

Benefit They're Real Mascara

The Body Shop Strawberry Body Butter

Origins Drink Up Intensive Overnight Mask

Deluxe:

No4 Prep &amp; Protect

Origins Plantscription Anti Aging Serum

Foil:

Coola mineral sunscreen matte tint

Tossed:

Model Co lipgloss from birch box (half empty)

Pixi Lid Last Shadow Pen in Shell Sheen

Bare Essentials Mineral Veil

Bare Essentials Blush in secret

Maybelline Mineral Powder

Bare Essential Lash Domination sample

NYC Duel color lipstick

Liquid Lipsmacker in Sprite

Rimmel London Lip Gloss

Atelier Cologne in Vanille Insensee sample

Benefit Posie tint deluxe sample

Benefit Cha Cha tint deluxe sample


----------



## OohLala21 (Oct 1, 2013)

*September Empties*

*Full Size: *

Burt's Bees Facial Wipes

Simple Oil Balancing Facial Wipes

BBW Cucumber Melon shower gel

BBW Cucumber Melon lotion 

BBW Pink Grapefruit body spray 

Body Shop Seaweed Mattifying Day Cream

Sephora MicroSmooth powder

CoverGirl Outlast lip stain

Aveeno Daily Cleansing Pads

Chapstick 

*Samples:* 

Kerastase Elixir Ultime 

Ojon Restorative Hair Serum 

Urban Decay De Slick setting spray - prefer the All Nighter setting spray

Soak Cucumber foot cream

Murad Absolute Bronzing Boost - LOVED! Will Repurchase

The Balm Stainiac


----------



## BonnieBBon (Oct 1, 2013)

> I really want to try the Korres lip butter now!


 Chelsealynn- Hi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you decide to try it I think you'll love it! I've tried every lip butter (tub , tube, squishy tube, gloss) they make and the plain Yogurt one is the BEST thing I've every tried for chapped or dry lips. I haven't tried any of the colored or scented in the yoghurt line so idk about those. If you want color the cherry oil line is moisturizing and has nice soft shades. But something about those little yogurt beads is so addicting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think its the instant soothing relief! A very dear friend I met here on MUT sent me the cherry oil in buff. That one smells like cotton candy and is so nice!


----------



## lovepink (Oct 1, 2013)

*September Empties!*





*Full Size*


Gilette Satin Care in Passionista Fruit 7 oz 198g-This is my favorite shave gel.  I did not care for this scent but I love this line.  Everytime I stray from the Gilette Satin Care (looking at you FAB shave cream and EOS and Whish) I regret it and come back to this!
Bath and Body Works Triple Moisture Body Cream in Love, Love, Love 8oz 226g-My first time trying the body cream.  I like it more than their regular lotion and will repurchase!  Not this scent as it has been discontinued and I know they bring back scents in the SA
Badger Lip &amp; Body Balm in Cinnamon Bay-did not like the smell or consistency of this.  It was super hard to wash excess off my hands, made them sticky and waxy.  

*Deluxe Size*


Bumble and Bumble Color Minded Shampoo 2 fl oz 60ml- I liked this.  Not sure I would repurchase as it is expensive and I did not feel it was super awesome.  Smells good though.  I bought the travel size shampoo, conditioner and hair balm for $28 from Sephora
Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Leave in spray-This did not do anything for my thick, wavy hair.  It did smell good but not worth the $21.95 for FS
Olay Fresh Effects Shine, Shine Go Away-ok real talk, this stuff creeped me out.  I think because it was SILVER!  Every time I used it I thought of the tin man in the Wizard of Oz.  I did not feel it did anything super awesome for my skin and will not purchase
Sephora Soft Touch Cotton Pads 35 pads-These were thicker than drugstore/Target ones I have tried but at $2 for 35 I would not repurchase
Bath and Body Works Pocket Bac Anti Bacterial hand gel in Orange Sapphire 1oz 29ml-like this product not this scent.  Have like 10 more to use!
Pangea Facial Scrub in Egyptian Geranium with Adzuki Bean &amp; Cranberry 1 fl oz 30ml-had an earthy scent.  Fairly large chucks or grit.  Did not notice an improvement or it making my skin worse but would not repurchase (I do not have senstive skin)
Studio 35 Beauty Cleansing Towelettes 7 count (similar to Ponds Original All Day Clean)-got these for .99 at Walgreens when I got to my vacation destination and realized I forgot to pack my Josie Maran ones.  These were ok.  Did not feel they did a good job of removing makeup.  They took it all off but it felt like I had to work hard for it.  Would not repurchase.  I like the Target Up &amp; Up Pond knockoffs better
*Foils*


Gardner's Hand Healer 0.07oz 2ml-I liked this.  It was hydrating but not greasy.  Will purchase when I get through the other 85 hand cream lotions I have
Herbacin Kamille Hand Cream-I did not like this.  It was hard to rub it, felt plasticky and a fake scent.
Mary Kay Creme Lipstick in Maple-Good coverage, non drying, stayed on lips!  Impressive for a foil sample
Karuna Hydrating Mask-I liked this after I got over the suffocation/freak out factor from putting it on, while the paper side is still on there, to place the mask.  I looked scary but my face was smooth and hydrated for like days after!
Em Cosmetics the Life Palette in Career life palette look 3-I found this sample to be hard to use.  The shadows were hard to blend.  Since I used all the sample in one use (scratching the shadows off like a lotto ticket, till loose then using brush) I got a lot of compliments on my makeup at work!  I personally felt it was too dark for the office/daytime but I usually wear such light neturals it appears I am not wearing makeup.  Would not purchase anything from this line based on price alone!
*Throw Aways*


Benefit Highbeam-a friend gave me this to use at a wedding 3 years ago! Oops! I used it for the wedding and never again so it has to go!
Oscar de la Renta  perfume in Oriental Lace-this came leaked, exploded and smelly all over my June Glossybox and got mixed in with the other ones so I found it and to the trash it goes!


----------



## wrkreads (Oct 1, 2013)

My empties - all sample siz unless noted.

Good products

_H20+ Aquafirm &amp; Micro-Collagen Moisturizer_ â€“ Totally loved, it was a great, light feeling moisturizer than left my skin feeling incredible.
_Michael Todd Jojoba Charcoal Gentle Exfoliating Facial Scrub_ â€“  This was a gentle scrub that I found it gentle enough to use every other day and never had any redness or sensitivity afterward.
_Pretty Yummy Lean-in Conditioner in Apricot Mango_ (full size) â€“ I didnâ€™t notice much conditioning effect, but as a detangler, this is great. The scent was subtly fruity. Iâ€™ve already replaced this with another scent.

_Green Beauty Cosmetics Natural Mascara Remover_ â€“ I liked this product, but the shipping isnâ€™t worth just buying this again.

_Pretty Yummy Hand Lotion in Cotton Candy, Lilac Pearl and China Rain_ â€“ My favourite local handmade lotion. The Cotton Candy was true to name and super sweet. Lilac Pearl was slightly sweeten lilac. Lilac is my favourite scent, and I wish this was a little stronger and truer smelling. China Rain was an odd smell that I had trouble placing â€“ maybe slightly planty? Iâ€™m already using my next two scents, plus have a few in reserve.

Meh products

_Skyn Iceland Hydro Cool Firming Eye Gels_ â€“ Felt nice, but I didnâ€™t see any results.
_Hask Macademia Oil Hair Treatment_ â€“ A nice big sample (enough for 3 uses), but it was no better than an average moisturizing conditioner.

_Willow Tree Minerals Satin Foundation in Birch, Linen and Butter Pecan #2, and Flawless Tinted Veil_ â€“ I didnâ€™t see much difference in colour between any of these, plus I didnâ€™t find it covered enough as a stand alone foundation. I mixed them together and used as a finishing powder over my BB cream. Worked pretty good this way, but I wonâ€™t bother buying again.

_Pixi Lash Booster Mascara_ â€“ This looked good when first applied. Volume, length and separation. But it didnâ€™t last all day, maybe 3-4 hours. It suffered badly from eyelash eating disorder (meaning there was no product on my eyelashes at the end of day, and none on my skin either. Where did it go?). I used the whole sample, but wonâ€™t bother rebuying.

Bad products

_Revlon Quick Dry Top Coat_ (full size)â€“ Iâ€™m really going to throw this out. It dries quick, but smudges everything and is super thin. It also seems to make chipping worse than with no top coat. Itâ€™s not even worth trying to swap, because I canâ€™t see how anyone would want it.

_Aveeno Positively Nourishing Shampoo and Conditioner_ (full size)â€“ This shampoo dried my hair out really bad. The conditioner wasnâ€™t terrible, but wasnâ€™t great either. It was just good enough to combat the shampoo. I used all the conditioner, and am throwing out the rest of the shampoo instead of putting it in the â€œjust in case I run outâ€ pile. Thereâ€™s enough there already. I really think shampoo bottles should be half the size of conditioner, not the same or the other way round.
_Elizabeth Mott Itâ€™s So Big Volumizing Mascara _- Ugh. Clumpy! Plus it suffered from eyelash eating disorder. I tried it twice and am throwing the rest out. Good thing it was only a small sample.


----------



## azalea97 (Oct 3, 2013)

Woohoo! I actually finished up some makeup in September. 

Avon Moisture Rich Lipstick in Sheer Raspberry Ice

Avon Lipstick in Aurora Rose

Revlon Lip Butter in Pink Truffle

Avon Ideal Flawless foundation

I also finished up:

Another Avon body wash in Plum Nectarine

BBW body wash in Beautiful Day

Aveeno oatmeal body wash (actually the Walmart knockoff)


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Chelsealynn- Hi




If you decide to try it I think you'll love it! I've tried every lip butter (tub , tube, squishy tube, gloss) they make and the plain Yogurt one is the BEST thing I've every tried for chapped or dry lips. I haven't tried any of the colored or scented in the yoghurt line so idk about those. If you want color the cherry oil line is moisturizing and has nice soft shades. But something about those little yogurt beads is so addicting



I think its the instant soothing relief! A very dear friend I met here on MUT sent me the cherry oil in buff. That one smells like cotton candy and is so nice!


Thanks, I am going to buy it soon.  I'll have to let you know how I like it!


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 3, 2013)

Full Size:
Lush Golden Slumber Bath Bomb - this is one of the better bath bombs I have tried.  It had a really nice scent.

Lush Seanik Solid Shampoo - this smelled so good.  Kind of drying but was a nice shampoo for once or twice a week.

Bar of Lavender Olive Oil Soap from a local lavender farm - was really nice.

60 cotton squares

Travel Size:

Lancome Creme Mousse Confort Comfort Creamy Foaming Cleanser - this is my favorite cleanser.  It smells great, is gentle, and hydrating.  It never dries out my face which I loved.

Deluxe Sample:
Coola Classic Sunscreen - I like this.  I will probably buy this next summer.

Neutrogena Ultra Gentle Daily Cleanser - I liked this.  It was not drying.  It cleaned well.  The only thing that I didn't really care for was that is was really heavily scented.

Foils:

Aubrey Creme de la Shave - was an okay product.  Nothing too special. 

Thymes Temple Tree Jasmine Body Lotion - smelled really nice but don't know if I would buy it.


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Oct 3, 2013)

I know somebody used up the Wet n Wild Brulee eyeshadow single... Today I was at Five Below and I found a bunch of them for I think 1.99 each. I didn't feel like finding that post, so sorry... anyway just wanted to let you all know to go check your Five Belows.


----------



## casualconcern (Oct 3, 2013)

A bit late but here are September Empties!

Foil:


B&amp;B Thickening Shampoo
B&amp;B Thickening Conditioner
B&amp;B Surf Foam Wash Shampoo
B&amp;B Surf Creme Rinse Conditioner
Julep Rock Star Hand Cream (x4)
Living Proof Style Lab Satin Hair Serum
Benefit It's Potent! Eye Cream
Yes to Grapefruit CC Cream

Deluxe:


J.R. Watkins Peppermint Foot Repair Salve

No Full Size empties besides some deodorant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have tonnnns of near-empty products though so I think October will be a productive month in terms of using up stuff!


----------



## Xiang (Oct 4, 2013)

September 2013 Empties

* Aveeno Positively Nourishing Calming Body Wash (Full Size)
* CoverGirl Professional Natural Lash Mascara Clear 
* Shiseido The Skincare Hydro-Nourishing Softener Lotion - Really like this skin softener, thinking of repurchasing full size.
* Miyu De-Stress Mi Beauty Essence (Sample)
* Mario Badescu Oil Free Moisturizer SPF 17 (Sample) - Really oily moisturizer, don't like it.
* Vasanti BrightenUp! (Sample) - Great face scrub, the texture reminds me of the St. Ives Green Tea Scrub
* Pacifica California Star Jasmine Soild Perfume (Sample) - After this, I'm done with solid perfumes. My favorite scent from this brand is the Malibu Lemon but I think the Mexican Cocoa would make a great winter candle scent. =)
* Pacifica Coconut Crushed Pearl Body Butter (Sample) - After this, I'm done with shimmering body lotions/butters. I prefer non-glitter/shimmer products on my skin.

* Paula's Choice BHA 9 Serum (Sample)

* Jurlique Purely Bright Radiance Serum (Foil) - Really thick serum. I did not feel it absorb well into my skin.
* Yes To Grapefruit CC Cream x2 (Foil) - Ended up mixing the two shades to get a shade closer to my skin. Not a bad product. This might be the only Yes To Grapefruit product that did not sting my face.
* Wei Pomegranate Buffing Beads x2 (Foil) - Not a bad product but not necessary to my skin routine. This is more like a scrubbing powder than buffing 'beads.' You mix it into your normal cleanser to give it an exfoliating effect. Got this from Birchbox and it comes in a pack of two. I was glad I finished it but Birchbox decided to send me another pack of two for the Mystery Pick Two, haha.
* Pearly Wipes Teeth Wipes x2 (Foil) - Not a necessary product and it left a weird taste.
* Macadamia Deep Repair Masque (Foil) - A really rich hair masque. Use only on hair tips if you have oily hair.
* Whish Deoddorant Swipe (Foil) - Not a necessary product.
* Dr. Hauschka Regenerations Serum (Foil) - A very watery clear serum. It's just ok.
* Dr. Andrew Weil for Origins Mega Bright Serum (Foil) - A really good serum. I thought it absorbed great and my skin was really happy while using it.
* Macadamia Healing Oil Treatment (Foil) - Really good hair oil to deal with damaged hair to prevent split ends.
* Voesh New York Premium Manicure Hand Mask  (Foil) - Fun product but not necessary to me.

Monthly Notes: I tried a lot of serums these past two months. And although I formed some initial opinions on some of them (ie, if it absorbed well, if my skin reacted badly to it, etc) I feel that I haven't seen results with any of these serums. None of my dark spots seem to have lighten or slightly faded. For reference, each of these foils lasted about 1 1/2 to 2 weeks. The Jurlique serum was a carryover from the previous month.

For Reference:

Paula's Choice BHA 9 Serum Foil - Lasted a week and a half
Jurlique Purely Bright Radiance Serum Foil - Lasted a week and a half (actually used most of this in August but saved foil for this month's comparison)
Dr. Hauschka Regenerations Serum  Foil - Thin, transparent, and water-like. Lasted a little over a week.
Dr. Andrew Weil for Origins Mega Bright Serum Foil - This is my favorite out of all of these but again I have yet to see actual results with any of these products.

Out of all the serum foils I've tried, my favorite is Paula's Choice Skin Recovery Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum and Dr. Andrew Weil for Origins Mega Bright Serum.

But now I've finally finished all my serum foils so time to break open the Lancome Genifique serum that I got from the L'oreal Panel! =)

I wonder how long it'll take to see results from a full size product. Honestly, I wish I wasn't so lazy with the sun when I was in my teens and 20's. Sunscreen, sun umbrellas for shade during the summer, etc... any of that would probably have reduced the amount of dark spots on my face now.


----------



## productjunkie14 (Oct 4, 2013)

Here are my September empties making progress to reduce my insane stash. Full Size Renpure Organics Color protecting shampoo ( it was ok nothing special) Nelsons Pure and Clear Purifying cleansing wipes (acne care ( I think from Eci Emi much too strong for my skin) Mini Tarte cheek tint in "perfect ( or petal" pink" ( this was from a QVC bundle ages ago ) (would repurchase) Badger Balm in Highland mint ( love this!! would repurchase) Neutrogena Anti oxidant age reverse eye cream (nothing special) Deluxe Samples Beauty Protector Spray ( on the fence if it works but love the smell) UD De Slick ( will repurchase) Co Bigelow Shower Gel in Clementine ( love this stuff) Aubrey Body Spritzer in Tangelo Twist Nivea Extend Moisture Cream Valetine whipped Sugar scrub in Jamrock (would repurchase if I ever use up all of my other sugar scrubs will be a while!!) Skin Transformer spf 20 in translucent Suki Exfoliate foaming cleanser ( love this worth the hype) Sephora Age Defy moisture spf 15 Burt Beeâ€™s facial cleansing towelettes ( 10 pack) Foils Dr Dennis gross Alpha Beta Daily Face peel (X3-love these I try to space out the use due to $$$) Caldrea soap in Sea Salt Neroli First Aid Beauty 5 in 1 eye cream 100 %Pure lotion in Vanilla Bean ( LOVE the 110% pure lotions) 1 Japanese peel off mask


----------



## BonnieBBon (Oct 5, 2013)

It's pretty late to do a Sept empties but here I go. Side note Again I saved all the empty packages, bottles etc and still can't post a pic. I need a tutor hehehehe Didnt use many samples. I'm in the process of setting up my new very DIY vanity so most of my stuff is boxed up until I get it organized. Tomorrow. I swear. Tomorrow. Bwahaha SEPT. EMPTIES Full Size Soap &amp; Glory hand food FS- the tag line was this stuff is astonishing. I was astonished alright :: supreme sarcasm :: I had this is in the drawer of my desk and went to use it last week but got a surprise. It had like curdled. Thin stream of milky looking liquid with lumps the size and shape of large curd cottage cheese. UGGGGGGGH! Not a technical empty but I didnt even save it for the photo. In the circular file it went! Treseme dry shampoo original formula volumizing- this left the dreaded white sheen on my hair but it smelled great! I saw an ad for the new formula on scent alone I would try the new one. Bare Minerals Mineral Veil- this lasted so long! I still have several of the small sizes that come in kits so I don't need to repurchase. I love the soft look it leaves but its so messy &amp; not carry with you friendly. Mary Kay .28oz Mineral Powder foundation in fair. This was nice but its way too light. I've used it to set my under eye and eyelid concealer. The jar is HUGE. I loved it as a foundation but my skin has gotten darker &amp; as you can tell I'm using up all my loose mineral stuff. It isn't practical for me anymore. Bare Minerals Wearable Nude lip gloss- this was a good gloss to tone down too brights or brighten up too dulls. Wouldn't repurchase tho it was drying on its own. Dior DiorShow mascara in Black - weeping moaning gnashing of teeth.... IT'S GOOOOONE... sob.. I loved this so freakin much it was worth every penny and when people say "so &amp; so is as good as DiorShow" it isn't. This is a cult classic fav for a reason. I LOVE IT!! I can no longer afford to spend this kind of money so alas we must part for now sweet mascara. How I love thee. Bare minerals classic black mascara on one end &amp; beautifully luminous lashes top coat on the other- yawn. Crappy, flaky mascara &amp; the mascara top coat "with REAL diamond dust" ::eyeroll:: was clumpy and never transferred from brush to lash except in occasional globs Sephora matte shadow duo - Classic Brown &amp; Classic taupe- This was a nice duo for fast &amp; casual days. Wish it wasnt dc'd Samples Jouer lip tint in Monaco - AmazeBalls! This stuff is crazy good at moisturizing. Not much color even tho it looks bright orangey red in the tube. Still Ive already ordered the same formula but in Birchbox pink. This stuff is CrAzY good Jessica Simpson Vintage Bloom Perfume vial- this was a plain vial no spray or roller ball, floral, by Jessica Simpson. 3 strikes against it but I REALLY liked this. If I could find it I would buy it. Foils Boscia- revitalizing black hydration gel. Hated it! There were 4 uses in the foil even tho my super dry skin needed a lot. It made my skin look dull and grey. The grey was disturbing. La Fresh oil free face cleanser x2- LOVE La Fresh Nail Polish Remover Acetone free wipes x2 -LOVE I don't ever want to be without these again


----------



## tiffybabyxoxo (Oct 6, 2013)

my no-buy months end up so depressing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've managed to finish 4 mascaras and &amp; a eyebrow gel so far tho !! *feeling proud* anyone else feel like poop passing the cosmetic aisle and knowing you have to turn away ? LOL


----------



## jessilng (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm not sure when the last time I posted was, only that I'm sure this is at least two months worth. 





*Honest Shampoo + Body Wash.* My husband and I both use it as shampoo and I have a subscription set up to ship it every two months. We use bar soap as it seems to last longer than body wash. My hair is fine/thick and it gets product out gently and doesn't leave buildup.

*Aveeno Clear Complexion Foaming Cleanser.* I have used this product for about 5 years. Because it's the foaming kind one bottle lasts forever (~6m). It works well, but I'm bored of it. After this ran out I bought cetaphil, but I don't really like it. I have also tried Murad and loved it, but it's too expensive, so I'm on the hunt for something new that both my husband and I can use.

*Honest Company Bar Soap. Yardley Oatmeal &amp; Almond Bar Soap.* We use up a bar of soap about every two weeks and the yardley is about $1/bar. It doesn't dry out my skin(zest, dial, etc.), and it also doesn't leave it feeling like its coated in oil (olay/dove). The Honest bar was also nice and lasted ~3 weeks, but cost $5/bar. The Dial glycerin soaps also work ok, so I score those when I can find them around .50/bar.

*HealthySexy Hair Soy Renewal Beach Spray (Ipsy).* Smelled strong when I received it, but I think it was from sitting in the heat during shipping. After a couple of days inside, the smell subsided. Loved it, but as with all beach sprays, my hair takes a lot of product, so I used it up in a week. I would definitely consider using this spray again next summer.

*Some sort of toner.* I don't recall what this toner actually was, the bottle it came in didn't have a spray, so I reused the juice beauty toner bottle. I remember it had cranberry in it and it wasn't overly drying, but I preferred the juice beauty toner so I am waiting for a juice beauty discount code to come along. *Side note: I saw on pinterest that you can diy rose water, so I currently have some rose petals in some hot water on the stove. Hoping this works like a toner spray!*

*Coola tinted moisturizer. *Loved this! It was a small sample, but lasted a while and was perfect for summer. If I found a good discount on it, I would consider purchasing next summer. 

*Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Split End Treatment. *I have no idea if this actually did anything. I have been going so long between hair cuts that I don't think anything could save my ends, save for a trim here and there. 

*Dermologica PreCleanse.* Love It! Don't love the price tag. I am now using up a sample of the DHC Precleanse oil, which is just as effective. The precleanse step is new to me this year and it helps so much with stubborn makeup. I don't think I could use They're Real Mascara without it.

*Rodan + Fields Microdermabrasion packet + serum capsule. *I have used this set twice (have one left). I think it's a salt scrub. I used to think my skin was sensitive, but maybe as I get older it is less so. This leaves my skin feeling smooth with just a hint of redness, that is gone in an hour or two. I have heard these are pricey, but I haven't actually talked to anyone who sells it. Before trying this I stayed clear of scrubs in general, but now I am interested to try them out.

*Mary Kay Pressed Powder.* It was time for this one to retire. It worked well, but it was way past expiration, so I am in search of a new powder. (My hope is that one will show up in my November glam bag with that pink cailyn kabuki brush).

*Lorac Sunshine Bronzer.* Again, way.... past expiration. I used this for ~8 years and it still has half the product left. But I don't want to know what else is hiding in there, so it's time to say goodbye.

*Almay Eye Shadow Palettes.* Before I started subbing to ipsy, I thought I had to wear specific colors of eyeshadow, so I would buy these compacts from almay that were based on your eye color. "Play it safe" palettes. These two were in the bottom of my drawer and are at least 6 years old, so I'm chucking them. The colors and formulas are actually pretty good. What I wish somebody would have told me years ago was that brushes do matter. The sponge applicator that comes in them won't do anything for you.

*Wet &amp; Wild Blue Lagoon.* This was the perfect color for my blue man group costume. Paired with halloween blue cream makeup and a blue swim cap, I was completely blue. It's now expired and I didn't use it for anything else, which I'm totally ok with.

*Neutrogena Healthy Volume Waterproof Mascara. Benefit They're Real Mascara. *My biggest issue with mascara is fallout/staying power. This was my drugstore go-to. Then I found They're Real and I am hooked.

*Stila Eye Crayon. *I wish I would have used this more before it dried up on me. I have a Revlon Brown Eye Crayon that I purchased about the same time I received this sample and it is still going strong, so I would probably purchase the Revlon product over the Stila.


----------



## hindsighting (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm bored so I'm posting this now because I already have a TON of empties for October!

*Full Size*

Epionce Hand Cream - not sure if this is full size, I got it in a Glossybox. A little thick for anything other than right before bed use so it lived on my bedside table. Was nice to use but I have a ton of other lotions to go through.

Tarte Amazonian Clay foundation - FINALLY. I have literally had this for almost a year and used it almost every day unless I was using a sample of something else. This bottle would not die. I enjoyed it enough and it's a good standby for me, but I like to constantly try new things. Maybe I just use less foundation than other people because it seemed weird this took so long to get through. I'm sure I could get another couple uses out of it if I cut it up but I'm ready to put it to rest (and work on getting through a drugstore one so I can finally buy Hourglass Immaculate)

Lush Bubblegum Lip Scrub - not even gonna lie I probably just straight up ate half of this container. It was a good lip scrub but a little too expensive when I can just make one with what's already in my kitchen.

Clear Therapy shampoo - love this and have already repurchased.

Tresemme Tres Two hair spray - this was a giant 11 oz can. I like the hold it gives but the smell is very alcoholy. Might repurchase.

Garnier Hydra Recharge conditioner - this was nice and I really liked the smell but I like to try new shampoo and conditioner all the time.

Neutrogena makeup wipes - I've been through quite a few of these and am working on another pack now, but I think I was to try something different next month because I wish these were slightly more wet.

*Deluxe *

UD Complexion Primer Potion - meh. The texture of this is really strange and while it did keep my makeup lasting longer it didn't do a whole lot in the mattifying department which is what I really need.

LA Face Eye Cream - I didn't use this up but it completely changed texture so I'm tossing it. Didn't seem to do anything for me anyways.

BBW Cucumber Melon Pcoket Bac - these are super handy to have in my purse but I don't use them that often so they take a while to get through. I have two more of these and am working my way through Honeysuckle something now.

Boscia No Pores No Shine T Zone Treatment - not very effective for me. Luckily I have found a similar product that works well.

Beauty Protector Spray - very sad to see this go and I will purchase it once I use up my stash of deluxe hair samples. In the meantime my mom has the full size if I really need it. Possibly a holy grail for me!

*Sample/Foil*

Desert Essence Coconut Lotion - this is cheating because I actually just depotted it. I really like the smell of this but it's a little thick to use on anything but my legs after shaving.

Hourglass Illusion TM - I don't remember having strong feelings about this. Definitely prefer the Immaculate foundation or even the Veil Fluid.

Bumble and bumble Surf shampoo and conditioner -  I didn't notice a difference between this and my normal stuff besides that I had to use a lot more of the shampoo and the conditioner wasn't especially conditioning.

I also went through my collection and am tossing some things.

Covergirl Smoky Shadow Blast - I have no idea how old this even is. The colors are really pretty but creased terribly over primer.

BBW Pear Blossom body splash - I haven't bought body splash from BBW in YEARS so this has changed smell. I'm very stubborn and would rather use up a product than throw it out but this was apparently only $3.50 so I can handle that.

Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme sample - I loathe rose scents. I wore this once and it was terrible.

Escada Especially Escada x 2 - Don't have strong enough feelings to even want to wear.
 

Essence of Vali Body oil - never used this, don't like the smell.

Maybelline Super Stay concealer - I think I used this about 3 times. I just don't conceal my face and it has separated weirdly.

Murad T Zone Pore Refining serum sample (part of a two part kit) - this little kit dried the f*** out of my skin. No noticeable difference on my pores, but my normally super oily skin was dry as a bone and flaky for a week after one use. Never again.

EOV perfume sample - Not a fan of the smell.

theBalm Staniac in Beauty Queen sample - this is all globby and dried up now. Nice color, I just hate lip stains and at the time wasn't sure how to use it on my cheeks.

Miss Jessie's Quick Curls - all this did was weigh down my hair and make it smell bad.

Smashbox Photo Finish hydrating primer - I don't have dry skin.

Does anyone else get satisfaction from using up non beauty products too? I got too happy over using up a box of condoms and some tea samples!

On the horizon for the rest of the month is a mammoth moisturizer sample, a serum, a lip butter and a powder.


----------



## kprentice (Oct 13, 2013)

In definitely going to have to join this thread. Wanting to use up a few things before my two swaps arrive and before Christmas comes. I think it helps motivate you to use things up if you post them and get to see the list of progress you are making


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kprentice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In definitely going to have to join this thread. Wanting to use up a few things before my two swaps arrive and before Christmas comes.
I think it helps motivate you to use things up if you post them and get to see the list of progress you are making
I think you're right...I've definitely been motivated to use things up since I've started keeping track.


----------



## Sumayyah (Oct 14, 2013)

Concealer and mascara are probably the only things I have used up lately. Oh, and my FAV Mario Badescu products (Cellufirm Drops and Enzyme cleanser). I just hit pan on one of my pressed powders but it could still be a while before they are used up.  I'd love to use up some lipsticks! I seriously have every color imaginable!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 15, 2013)

For October I have finished my fave mascara by 29 Cosmetics (full sized), a tube of cherry chapstick and 1 BB cream sample


----------



## nin5in (Oct 21, 2013)

I used up a bottle of ELF Daily Brush Cleaner. It took me about 5 months to get through it.


----------



## saku (Oct 23, 2013)

Today, I used up my Suki facial scrub/cleanser! I would re-purchase, but I have tons of yesto and jr watkins 4-6 oz facial cleanser bottles I still have to go through!


----------



## lorizav (Oct 29, 2013)

Here we go for October Full Size Mary Kay Eye Primer random Pantene Conditioner Lysol Hand Soap x 2 2 packages cotton Rounds yes to tomatoes facial cleanser Soap and Glory, off your face wipes x 2 Korres Guava Body Butter Secret Deoderant Revlon Color Silk x 2 satin care Olay shave gel Rusk being sexy Argan oil serum Yaby concealer Deluxe Size Liz Earle Cleanse and. polish Coola cucumber sunscreen BBW sea island cotton body wash Michael Todd Pumpkin Mask Strivectin SD Eye Cream 2 pocket bacs Hourglass foundation sampler Pacifica Blood Orange Lotion N4 clarifying shampoo Paula's choice clear anti redness 2%. SA solution perfume samples Marc Jacobs Dot Marchesa D'Extase BPTP Unspeakably Evil Temple room spray natures gift. Clarity Miss Dior Foils keratage Nutritious shampoo, conditioner and mask Paula's Choice clinical ultra Rich body butter, skin recovery super antioxidant serum, 2 earth sourced cleansing gel, earth sourced toner, resist clear skin anti aging hydrator, resist ultralight super antioxidant serum Keihls rosa Attica eye cream 3 julep polish remover pads Bumble and Bumble surf shampoo and conditioner x 2 Dr. Brandt line less eye cream Laundress stain solution Kat Von D lock it tattoo foundation Bumble and Bumble Thickening shampoo and conditioner Caldrea Aloe water and apricot lotion Givenchy Mister Light foundation Miss Jessie's creme de la creme conditioner Mergers Shea butter lotion


----------



## Sumayyah (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow! That's impressive!


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Oct 29, 2013)

> Here we go for October Foils keratage Nutritious shampoo, conditioner and mask Paula's Choice clinical ultra Rich body butter, skin recovery super antioxidant serum, 2 earth sourced cleansing gel, earth sourced toner, resist clear skin anti aging hydrator, resist ultralight super antioxidant serum Keihls rosa Attica eye cream 3 julep polish remover pads Bumble and Bumble surf shampoo and conditioner x 2 Dr. Brandt line less eye cream Laundress stain solution Kat Von D lock it tattoo foundation Bumble and Bumble Thickening shampoo and conditioner Caldrea Aloe water and apricot lotion Givenchy Mister Light foundation Miss Jessie's creme de la creme conditioner Mergers Shea butter lotion


 Did you like the Kat Von D foundation? I've been wanting to try it... I might buy it on Black Friday when I go to Sephora.


----------



## hindsighting (Oct 29, 2013)

The rest of my October empties!

*Full size*

Organix Moroccan Argan Oil intense moisturizing treatment - this tub was ginormous and I did not enjoy using this. It seemed to just weigh my hair down and the smell drove me crazy. I ended up finishing it as a shave cream.

Rimmel Stay Matte powder - not completely finished but good enough. I love this powder for my oily skin and have already repurchased my third one.

Revlon Lip Butter in Sugar Frosting - a lip product!! This was a great throw on and go shade and I really love the formula of these. Would repurchase if I didn't have so many other lip products to get through.

*Deluxe*

Ojon Damage Reverse Conditioner - this is the second of this deluxe sample that I've used up. I really love it but can't bring myself to spend so much on conditioner.

Hourglass Immaculate Sephora sample - love. I'll buy a full size of this eventually.

*Foils*

Jergens Shea Butter Moisturizer - a little heavy for all over my body but great for after I shaved my legs.

Hourglass Immaculate - can you tell I love this stuff?

Mereadesso All in One Moisturizer - this kind of had a play doh-y scent and the texture was a little sticky sometimes but my skin really liked it. Too bad it's so freakin expensive

Fresh Black Tea Age Delay Cream - good night cream but the cucumber scent drove me insane and I only used it like three times.


----------



## Xiang (Oct 30, 2013)

Foils

1) *WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads* (QTY 2) â€“ From mystery two pack. Fun to try but unnecessary in my skincare routine.

2) *Murad Essential-C Eye Cream SPF 15* â€“ Not sure if itâ€™s because it is too strong but this eye cream made me break out all along the bottom of my eyes within two weeks. The first few days were fine but my skin started showing signs of reaction (redness spots) starting the second week. Took a while for my skin to recover afterwards.

3) *Dr. Hauschka Regenerating Eye Cream* â€“ Thick creamy eye cream. Seems like a really decent product but not the best Iâ€™ve tried.

4) *Lâ€™oreal Total Repair 5 Restoring Conditioner for Damaged, Overworked Hair* â€“ Received from Target Sample Spot. I thought this was a fairly decent conditioner. No complaints.

5) *Lâ€™oreal Total Repair 5 Restoring Shampoo* â€“ Received from Target Sample Spot. Surprisingly decent shampoo considering that it has SLS. Scent is very mild and soothing.

6) *Lâ€™oreal Total Repair 5 Ceramide Damage-Erasing Balm* â€“ Awesome product. Not so rich compared to the Macadamia stuff so you can use this much more consistently. This is a rinse off mask that seems to be used after shampoo-ing in place of a conditioner. I wouldnâ€™t use this every day but itâ€™s still good, affordable stuff.

7) *Matrix Biolage Color Care Shampoo Paraben-Free* â€“ Free sample from Ulta.com. Itâ€™s ok. I donâ€™t have color-treated hair but I was out of shampoo while waiting for a Birchbox order to come in so I ended up using this.

8) *Matrix Biolage Color Bloom Mask Paraben-Free* â€“ Free sample from Ulta.com. Use in place of conditioner. Meh product for me, but then I donâ€™t have color-treated hair.

9) *Yes To Blueberries Age Refresh Cleansing Facial Towelettes 8 Count* â€“ From Birchbox. Perfect size for my makeup bag.

Others

10) *Mario Badescu Glycolic Eye Cream* â€“ It says itâ€™s for all skin type but this felt really oily. I think itâ€™s because this cream is fairly thick and takes a long time to absorb.

11) *Natural Heavenly Beauty Bath &amp; Body Lavender Vanilla Head to Toe Moisturizer* â€“ I believe this is from Eco-Emi a long while ago. Took me a long time to finish because I didnâ€™t like the texture. It feels like whipped mousse if thatâ€™s an accurate description. I think this is from an Etsy seller so itâ€™s not from a big company. 100% shea butter so it does get grainy when you massage it onto your hands.

12) *DermOrganic Moisture Lotion* â€“ Great lotion. Fragrance free.

13) *DermOrganic Shampoo* â€“ LOVE this shampoo. This is one of the best shampoo Iâ€™ve ever used. On my list of products to buy.

14) *DermOrganic Hair Masque* â€“ LOVE this product too. Definitely on my list of products to buy.

15) *uniqOne All in One Hair Treatment* â€“ Leave in spray mask. This is like beauty protector but much more suitable for my hair type. I wouldnâ€™t really call this a spray though, itâ€™s a bit on the creamy side. Spray into hands and then massage into hair length and tips while hair is moist.

16) *Moody Sisters Lip Balm Peppermint Spice* â€“ From EcoEmi, although I did find its Etsy shop. This lip balm is awesome and I used it all the way through. But two things with these Etsy shop products, one, the label is practically a paper sticker. Make sure you put a layer of packaging tape around it or the label will simply rub off on a hot day in your make up bag as mine did. Also, second, this is a shea butter product so there was definitely graininess toward the end of the product.

17) *Colgate Total Advance Pro-Shield Peppermint Blast* â€“ Thought this was kinda weak compared to what I normally use.

18) *Lady Speed Stick Powder Fresh Invisible Dry* â€“ Itâ€™s deodorant, nothing special.

19) *Folle de joie eau de parfum* â€“ I have two of these and finally used up one. This is from a few months ago. I thought the scent is really awesome and used it up fairly fast. Iâ€™m pretty bad describing scents but I guess Iâ€™ll say this is a more mature floral scent? Itâ€™s more womanly feminine than girly.

Monthly Notes â€“ I always love tossing out all these empty products at the end of the month. This month didnâ€™t go so well though. I bought small hauls from Target, Ulta, AND Birchbox. Oh boy, I think I ended the month purchasing more products than I used up. *sadfaced* Out of everything Iâ€™ve tried, nothing really impressed me except for the DermOrganic shampoo and masque and the uniqOne All in One Treatment. There were some other products that I did like but nothing that I must absolutely have. So sadly, no HG discoveries this month. =(


----------



## eucala08 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Used up**Yes to Cucumber Shampoo* -- Love this stuff and have bought repeatedly *Tarte's Poreless Face Primer Sample Size* --Trying Tarte's Perfecting Face Prime Sample now. I really like the poreless. It kept my makeup on longer than any other primer has. Once I finish the perfecting sample, I'll see which one I'd prefer a full size of.

*VS Lotion Sangria* -- I would not repurchase mainly because I didn't like the smell.

*Yes to Grapefruit Makeup Remover Wipes* -- WILL NOT REPURCHASE. I really hated these. It made my skin burn like alcohol on a cut. I looked at the ingredient list and there was alcohol, but I wouldn't think there would be enough in it to aggravate my skin. Maybe it was something else in it or a combination of stuff in it. I love the Yes to Cucumber wipes, but the Grapefruit ones just made my skin feel like it was burning and had to be careful not to get it in my eyes while removing mascara because that wasn't pleasant either. Once I washed my skin of the chemicals, it was fine.

*Tarte Lights Camera Action sample*--love this mascara and have repurchased multiple times

*Yes To Cucumbers Conditioner-- *Love this condition and have repurchased. I get a lot of compliments from people on my hair, and my salon always talks about me having such good model hair especially since I highlight it.






  *Tossed*
*Yes to Cucumber Day Time Face Lotion *-- Just wasn't doing anything for my skin. *Burt's Bees Eye Cream* -- I liked it and would repurchase. I tossed it because I had had for over a year, and it was starting to discolor. *UD Lipstick Gash* -- I love the color. I have had it for over a year, and it's dried out.

*Ouidad Shampoo*--WILL NOT REPURCHASE. I got this as in the Ulta Points Program a while back. I've never had dandruff before using this stuff. I got it with in a week or two of usage. I got rid of this stuff quick. I think my scalp is back under control, but I still have some dandruff. I guess it'll take a while to go back to normal.


----------



## lorizav (Oct 30, 2013)

Elfbarbie, no I did not like the Kat Von D foundation at all. I use Missha Perfect Cover BB cream which is pretty heavy coverage, but to me this was way to heavy, almost like stage makeup. I would definitely test it out before buying.


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here we go for October

Full Size
Mary Kay Eye Primer
random Pantene Conditioner
Lysol Hand Soap x 2
2 packages cotton Rounds
yes to tomatoes facial cleanser
Soap and Glory, off your face wipes x 2
Korres Guava Body Butter
Secret Deoderant
Revlon Color Silk x 2
satin care Olay shave gel
Rusk being sexy Argan oil serum
Yaby concealer

Deluxe Size
Liz Earle Cleanse and. polish
Coola cucumber sunscreen
BBW sea island cotton body wash
Michael Todd Pumpkin Mask
Strivectin SD Eye Cream
2 pocket bacs
Hourglass foundation sampler
Pacifica Blood Orange Lotion
N4 clarifying shampoo
Paula's choice clear anti redness 2%. SA solution


perfume samples
Marc Jacobs Dot
Marchesa D'Extase
BPTP Unspeakably Evil Temple room spray
natures gift. Clarity
Miss Dior

Foils
keratage Nutritious shampoo, conditioner and mask
Paula's Choice clinical ultra Rich body butter, skin recovery super antioxidant serum, 2 earth sourced cleansing gel, earth sourced toner, resist clear skin anti aging hydrator, resist ultralight super antioxidant serum
Keihls rosa Attica eye cream
3 julep polish remover pads
Bumble and Bumble surf shampoo and conditioner x 2
Dr. Brandt line less eye cream
Laundress stain solution
Kat Von D lock it tattoo foundation
Bumble and Bumble Thickening shampoo and conditioner
Caldrea Aloe water and apricot lotion
Givenchy Mister Light foundation
Miss Jessie's creme de la creme conditioner
Mergers Shea butter lotion



You always do such a good job at using stuff up!


----------



## lorizav (Oct 30, 2013)

LOL. I buy twice as much as I use!!! Must resist sales and codes and GWP ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Xiang (Oct 30, 2013)

> LOL. I buy twice as much as I use!!! Must resist sales and codes and GWP ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 I have a feeling I'll be buying lots more in the upcoming weeks because of the holiday sales, haha. I love holidays, especially shopping during holidays! My justification is that i can shop as long as I'm continuously using things up, especially all those deluxe sized misc samples that accumulate so fast. I rarely travel so it makes no sense for me to save those. Did i mention that i simply enjoy shopping this time of the year? haha. =)


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LOL. I buy twice as much as I use!!! Must resist sales and codes and GWP ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Hahah. I feel the same way.  Today my boyfriend and I were moving some things around and he could not believe all of my samples, nail polishes, and other beauty stuff.  I then showed my small ziplock bag full of empties as some sort of consolation


----------



## saycrackagain (Oct 31, 2013)

October used-ups Foils: Revlon conditioner Aveda conditioner Deluxe samples: 3x Flaunt Beauty nail polish (oxblood, midnight blue, and gold) Butter London pumpkin scented nail polish remover Degree Clinical anti-perspirant Full size: Beauty Secrets acetone 16 oz. So Fresh So Good makeup wipes (25 count) Nivea body lotion Dental floss x2 Burt's Bees lip balm e.l.f. brow set L'Oreal lash serum Herbal Essences blue shampoo Shea Moisture conditioner Tossed: Palmer's lip balm (fell apart)


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 31, 2013)

October Empties

Foils:

apivita wine elixir anti-wrinkle &amp; firming rich face cream

apivita wine elixir anti-wrinkle &amp; firming night cream

le metier de beaute replenishing daily solution SPF30 (I loved this, would trade for samples if anyone has any!)

annick goutal petite  cherie (thinking of purchasing this with BB points)

bioelements overnight rejuvination cream

Deluxe Samples:

MAKE dual-phase eye makeup remover

parissa azulene oil

mario badescu kiwi face scrub

no4 lumiere d'hiver super comb prep &amp; protect

Full Size:

Dove original clean deodorant

bare minerals multi-tasking minerals summer bisque

almay oil-free eye makerup remover pads

also depotted 3 MAC eyeshadows, so have empty containers and not sure what to do with them. Did I read somewhere you take exchange them for a lipstick? How many do you need to bring in for that? I'll probably be too lazy to do the exchange and just toss them...

Edit: I found you need 6 items for this, I only own 4 MAC products and don't plan on buying more. If anyone wants these, PM me


----------



## GlamBabe (Oct 31, 2013)

K, Hi Everyone~ I just joined and I'm starting small, plus its nearly the end of Oct, so I'll just use a few the next day and then start keeping a ziplock like others do (that's a great idea BTW!) I have TONS of samples, like four or five large storage boxes. Might take pics if I'm not too embarrassed at how much I've kept. Meanwhile I did open and use two foil things, Kate Somerville Cyto-Cell and Boscia Enlivening Ammino-AG Eye Treatment. I simply stuck my hand in and the first eye and face creams were the ones I used. I have no idea why I horde these, I am terrible about saving them and not using them, the same for makeup, I'm just as bad there. I'm hoping this list will help. Plus, I need to stop buying quite so much, though that may be a commitment that ends up being a New Years Commitment, not a pre-holiday when all the really super good stuff is out there with lots of samples and GWP's, and ooooh, discounts~. It's inspiring to see everyone doing so awesomely in using their products up and not buying as much so I'm hoping it gives me lots of incentive. Thanks!!


----------



## lorizav (Oct 31, 2013)

LOL. I buy twice as much as I use!!! Must resist sales and codes and GWP ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## casualconcern (Oct 31, 2013)

October Empties

Full Size:


Bath and Body Works Peach Bellini Hand Soap
Bath and Body Works Sweet Pea Hand Soap
Fekkai Technician Color Care Conditioner (4 oz)
Premium Cotton Rounds (80 Ct)
Lush Roâ€™s Argan (1.5 oz)
Maybelline Baby Lips (Cherry)

Foil:


Katy Perry Killer Queen Perfume
Alterna Caviar Repleneshing Moisture Shampoo
Alterna Caviar Replenishing Moisture Conditioner
Benefit Porefessional
Carolâ€™s Daughter Monoi Repairing Conditioner
Carolâ€™s Daughter Monoi Repairing Shampoo
BB Thickening Shampoo
BB Thickening Conditioner
Kerastase Chroma Captive Conditioner (x2)
Hourglass Mineral Primer (x2)
Julep Rockstar Hand Creme
Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream
Benefit Total Moisture Facial Cream
Philosophy Purity Cleansing Gel
Benefit Itâ€™s Potent Eye Cream

Deluxe:


Yes to Blueberries Age Refresh Cleansing Towelettes
Guerlain Maxi Lash

I did an AWESOME job this month finally going through a chunk of foils. Only 30 to go... lol.

I loved my samples of Benefit's Porefessional, and Alterna Caviar's Shampoo &amp; Conditioner, and bought full sizes of those yesterday (despite my low-buy promise. oops - but to be fair, I WILL run out of all primer &amp; conditioner within the next few weeks).


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Oct 31, 2013)

I used up a ton of stuff this month

 

Full Size

100 pack of cotton rounds

VS Pink Clay body mask

Amika Nourishing Mask

VS body scrub

VS lotion

Benefit Fakeup Concealer

Julep Nail Polish 





Hourglass Mineral Veil Primer

Sephora Gel Makeup remover

Origins Checks &amp; Balances

Origins Charcoal Mask

Sumita eyeliner

Sephora eyeliner

 

Deluxe

Suki Face scrub

No4 Clarifying Shampoo

Oscar Blandi Texture/Volume Spray

Vivant Green Tea Cleanser

Kate Somerville Exfolikate

 

Foils

La Fresh Makeup remover wipe

La Fresh Oil Cleanser Wipe

Dickinsons Face Wipe

Boscia Black Mask

Tarte Park Ave princess bronzer

X2 UD lip samples


----------



## perlanga (Oct 31, 2013)

Maybelline Illegal Lengths Mascara

Clinique Lash Power Mascara

Billy Jealousy White Tea facial cleanser sample

Avena Daily Mosturizing Cream

Nuetrogena Makeup Cleansing Towelettes

Urban Decay Eyeshadow sample in Space Cowboy/Retrograde


----------



## OohLala21 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Full Size:*

Dove Go Sleeveless Deodorant

Lush Twilight Shower gel 

Body Shop Papaya body butter

True Blue Spa mango butter body lotion

Burt's Bees facial towelettes

Covergirl Clump Crusher

Juice Beauty Oil Free Moisturizer

C.O. Bigelow Lemon lip balm

Sally's GVP Conditioning Balm 

*Deluxe Size:*

Neutrogena Make Up remover wipes

Lavanila Deodorant - Pure Vanilla

Youngblood Mineral Primer 

BBW Pocket Bac

Eclos Regenerative Cream

Matrix Exquisite Oil

*Foils:*

Sephora body butter

Origins VitaZing

Fresh Lotus Face Cream


----------



## missionista (Nov 1, 2013)

USED UP OCTOBER 2013

BCBC Max Azria Bon Genre perfume (sample, 1.5mL)

Valentino Valentina EDP (sample, 1.5mL)

Givenchy Dahlia Noir EDP (sample, 1mL)

Diptyque, Philosykos EDT (sample, 2 mL)

Lâ€™Artisan Parfumeur Lâ€™Eau dâ€™Artisan (sample, 1mL)

Bulgari Omnia Amethyste (sample, 2mL)

Essence hand protection balm in Raspberry Chocolate Cookie (deluxe sample, 75mL)

Davies Gate Whole Wheat Lotion (deluxe sample, 50mL)

Couvent des Minimes Gardenerâ€™s Hand Healer (sample, 10mL)

CeraVe Sunscreen face lotion (sample, .17 oz)

LaRoche-Posay Lipid Replenishing Body Balm (sample, 15mL) HATED THIS

Julep Rock Star Hand CrÃ¨me (sample, 2 g)

Oribe conditioner for beautiful color (sample, 7mL)

Aubrey Lumessence rejuvenating eye cream (sample, 2mL) HATED THIS TOO, WAY TOO WATERY


----------



## gemstone (Nov 1, 2013)

October!

Full Size:

Urban Decay All Nighter

L'oreal Eversleek Smoothing Deep Conditioner

Dove Dry Shampoo

Target Shaving cream

Deluxe size:

Uniqone hair treatment

ETA: A few I forgot!

Liz Earle deluxe sized cleanser

Yesto Tomatoes wipes


----------



## bnicole (Nov 1, 2013)

So I had to officially de-lurk when I saw this thread, I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets excited when they use up the last of a product! And since my house is starting to look like it should be on Hoarder's.... I've put myself on a no-buy (it hasn't been going well




). I wasn't really keeping track, but here's what I can remember for October:

Halo Soaps Margarita sugar scrub (FS)

Avon Naturals banana &amp; coconut milk shampoo and conditioner (FS each)

Dove Go Fresh cucumber and green tea deodorant (FS)

B&amp;BW Japanese Cherry Blossom shower gel (FS)

Julep Oxygen nail treatment (FS)

Avon Today-Tomorrow-Always body lotion (the green one) (FS) (I've had this bottle for years, I was so excited when it died)

Avon Supershock Max mascara (FS)

Avon Superextend mascara (FS) (neither of the mascaras were really 'empty' but too dried out to use)

I also went through my 'store' and trashed stuff that was really really old/made me break out.

I'm going to start keeping a list for this month; pretty excited to see how much stuff I can get rid of!


----------



## wrkreads (Nov 1, 2013)

I throw my empties in a basket on a shelf and only look at the end of the month, so it's a surprise. Liked: Pretty Yummy leave in conditioner in lilac blossoms Think Fruity shower gel in raspberry Degree Ultraclear deodorant in pure powder Montagne Jeunesse Apricot Scrub mask Mark Anthony Macadamia Oil Conditioning treatment Pretty Yummy hand lotion in raspberry jasmine, chocolate mint and cranberry pomegranate - I use so much of this! Okay: Almay lash care gentle eye makeup remover pads St Ives skin renewing body lotion And nothing I hated!


----------



## Flowerfish (Nov 1, 2013)

October empties!



Neutrogena Wipes - Love these wipes, they are the best wipes I have ever used and I have been buying them consistently for years. Recently I branched out and tried 4 other brands (Yes to cucumbers, Josie Maran Bare Naked Wipes, La Fresh Wipes, and Soap and Glory wipes. I like the Neutrogena ones the most by far). Brazilian Blowout Acai Deep Conditioning Masque - Deluxe size that I received in a swap and I really like it. It made my hair soft and helped it style more easily and stay that way. I am looking to buy a full size of this. Britney Spears Curious Shower Gel - This had been sitting In my bathroom cabinet for years! It had come in a gift set someone had given me ages ago. I am trying to use up all my old shower gels so that I can buy new ones and I am almost there. This was actually pretty good but not something I'd go looking to buy. Benefit They're Real Mascara - Deluxe size. I love the way this looks on my lashes, it is almost my favorite mascara ever. However, I will not repurchase because it is a pain in the butt to remove and I would rather use my old HG which looks almost as good and comes off with ease (Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes). Bumble and Bumble Straight Hair Shampoo - Deluxe size that came in a kit. It's decent but nothing spectacular that I would repurchase. Bumble and Bumble Straight Hair Conditioner - Deluxe size that came in a kit. I feel the same way about this as I do about the shampoo; it's good but nothing special. Lorac Behind the Scenes Eye Primer - This has been a good primer that has lasted forever. I find this one to be very similar to the Urban Decay Primer Potion and bareMinerals Prime Time. It is good and if I ever need to purchase eye primer again I would consider this as a good option (I have tons of eye primers stashed that came in sets so it could be years before I need to buy a new one). Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in Rockstar - Deluxe size that came in the Glinda Pallet. It took me forever to use this up since I was alternating between various liners. I didn't love this, the color isn't really me but it was alright. I got in to using liquid liners a few months ago and since then I haven't wanted to use pencil anymore so this liner had been hanging around in my makeup bag for ages waiting to be used up. I forced myself to do a final push to get it outta there! Tarte for True Blood Aqua Gel Eyeliner - This came with my Tarte for True Blood pallet a couple of years ago. It was drying out so I needed to use it up. I really like this product but it has sadly been discontinued. I recently bought a back up but once that's gone I'll be sad! Tossed: Tarte for True Blood Lights, Camera, Lashes Mascara - This is my favorite mascara but by the time I got to it I found it dried up. I had waited way too long to use these True Blood goodies due to having makeup overload. I'm finally starting to learn my lesson. Tarte Lights, Camera, Flashes Mascara - Deluxe size, since I love the original I was eager to try this but I wasn't a big fan. It is even more difficult to remove than They're Real! Since I have a stock pile of mascara from sets and subscription boxes I am just tossing this and moving on to my next tube of Lights, Camera, Lashes. Not Pictured: Josie Maran Bare Naked Wipes - I did not like these at all and I feel terrible saying it because I love absolutely all of Josie Maran's other products. These were supposed to remove makeup which they did not do at all and they had an unpleasant strong smell. I'll never repurchase these. Overall this was a great month for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 1, 2013)

I used up a bottle of Chanel HydraMax Serum and a bottle of Philosophy Senorita Margarita Bodywash.  I'm not replacing the serum, it was too expensive and not that awesome. I bought this set instead: http://www.lauramercier.com/store/shop/Moisturizers_Flawless%20Skin%20Complete%20Repair%20Collection%20For%20Face%20&amp;%20Eyes_prod820021. Ugh the problem is I'm out of serum and my new kit hasn't arrived yet and my skin is already flaky! My face is too high maintenance!!!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 1, 2013)

*October Empties!*

I did pretty good this month!  My 2 trips that were 4 days and 6 days helped a lot!





*Deluxe Size*

1. *BBW Paris Amour Shower Gel* 3fl oz 88ml-one of my favorite scents

2. *BBW Pink Chiffon Shower Gel* 3 fl oz 88ml-one of my favorite scents

3. *BBW Be Enchanted Shower Gel *3fl oz 88ml-smells like fruity pebbles to me

4. *BBW Malibu Heat Body Lotion* 3 fl oz 88ml-was ok, but LE/only seasonally

5. *BBW Coconut Water Chill body Lotion* 3 fl oz 88ml-I liked the scent

6. *Gillette Satin Care Dry Skin Shave Gel *2.5 oz 70g-My favorite

7. *Big Sexy Hair Volumizing Dry Shampoo* 1.1 oz 50ml-I love this product, it is clear in your hair but does make it "crunchy" not on the outside but underneath, if that makes sense, like where you spray it.

8. *Carol's Daughter Coconut Shea Souffle* 4 oz 113g- I HATED this stuff.  It was thick, made my skin really white, did not rub in.  I would have to rub on shin, place on thigh, go to other leg repeat then come back to the first shin to get it to absorb.  The smell was weird too but based on the consistency I would not rebuy ever.

9. *Secret Clinical Strength Fresh* water orchid scent  1.6oz 45g-HG deodorant the kind not the scent.  Scent was ok.  Didn't notice it one way or the other

10. *Nourish Organic Coconut &amp; Argan Body lotion* 1 oz 30ml-HATED this stuff.  It smelled plasticky and was hard to rub in, and left a weird film/residue

11. *Clinique 7 Day Scrub Cream* 1 fl oz 30ml-I like this ok, but I have branched out in my skin care and have found things I like way better.  Mostly using up what I have to focus on things i love (Shea Terra Black Soap)

12. *CO BIgelow Not your Ordinary Vanity Set*-from a hotel in SF (Kimpton hotel) had a hair tie, 4 q tips, 3 square pads (used for make up removing) and a nail file

13. *Suki Exfoliate Cleanser* 0.25 fl oz 7.5ml-this stuff is amazing!  Love the way my skin looks, feels and smells.  Will repurchase when I get through some of my other facial stuff

14. *Marvis Classic Strong Mint Toothpaste* 0.5oz 10ml-not a fan, too minty and left my teeth not feeling clean

*Foils*

1.  *Fekkai Advanced Brilliant Glossing shampoo x2 &amp; conditioner* 0.3 fl oz 9ml-loved!  Would repurchase.  Left my hair soft, silky and smelling good!

2. *Alterna Bamboo Smooth Anti Frizz Shampoo x2 &amp; Conditioner *0.3fl oz 9ml-this was meh.  Did not reduce frizz. Noticed no real change in hair but it was only a packet

3. *L'oreal Everpure Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner* 0.34 oz 10ml-this is ok.  There are others I like more and would buy before this.  Smells good.  No real difference in hair condition.

4. *Colgate Cavity Protection *.15 oz 4.25g-I am a Crest kid.  I used this only out of desperation.  Would not purchase.  Gritty, tastes gross, left weird residue film on teeth

5.* Lavanilla The Healthy Sunscreen*-this stuff was gross!  Thick texture, but clear liquidy runny in others.  Not sure if I got a bad packet or did not mix it well.  Smelled weird, was hard to rub in, texture felt plasticky

*Paper Cards*

1. Mark Eyeshadow in Espresso

2. Mark Eyeshadow in luvstruck

3. Mark Eyeshadow in Latte-was not a fan of these eye shadows.  They were matte and dry. Decent color payoff and wear but I was not fan

*Makeup Remover Wipes*

1. *Josie Maran Bear Naked Wipes 30 wipes*- I despised these.  Like every time I went to use them I was angry.  Angry I paid so much, angry they sucked.  What they do not do: remove makeup.  What they do, do: smell like goo gone (fake orange scent), pull/tug at your eye, dry out fast. Ugh would never repurchase

2. *Burt's Bees Facial Cleansing Towelettes with White tea extract*-did not like these.  They smell weird (guess it is the white tea) were rough and not very moist.  Took a lot of effort to get makeup off.  Only used because on vacation.  

*Threw Away*

1. *Soap and Glory Hand Food* 1.69 fl oz 50ml-I will admit I use things past their good by date (makeup wise) and do not keep super good track of how old some things are. Well this stuff straight up curdled/separated/became liquid and smelly.  I think even when it was "good" it was not great but my memories are tinged by the curdled, separated ones.

2. *Tweezerman Nail File*-I threw away because it is the one I carry in my purse yet rarely use.  other people always ask "who has a nail file?"  Me being the makeup hoarder I am have one and loan it out.  Once I started thinking about it I was like, "it is time for it to go."  Bought the baby glass/crystal one from Sephora for $8.

Perfume (didn't make it in the photo)

1. Juicy Couture La la .05 fl oz 1.5ml


----------



## wrkreads (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  4. *Colgate Cavity Protection *.15 oz 4.25g-I am a Crest kid.  I used this only out of desperation.  Would not purchase.  Gritty, tastes gross, left weird residue film on teeth

It's funny how most people are Crest or Colgate.

I'm a Colgate user myself. I can't stand Crest, while my husband uses Crest exclusively and gags on my Colgate.


----------



## Flowerfish (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *October Empties!*

I did pretty good this month!  My 2 trips that were 4 days and 6 days helped a lot!





*Deluxe Size*

1. *BBW Paris Amour Shower Gel* 3fl oz 88ml-one of my favorite scents

2. *BBW Pink Chiffon Shower Gel* 3 fl oz 88ml-one of my favorite scents

3. *BBW Be Enchanted Shower Gel *3fl oz 88ml-smells like fruity pebbles to me

4. *BBW Malibu Heat Body Lotion* 3 fl oz 88ml-was ok, but LE/only seasonally

5. *BBW Coconut Water Chill body Lotion* 3 fl oz 88ml-I liked the scent

6. *Gillette Satin Care Dry Skin Shave Gel *2.5 oz 70g-My favorite

7. *Big Sexy Hair Volumizing Dry Shampoo* 1.1 oz 50ml-I love this product, it is clear in your hair but does make it "crunchy" not on the outside but underneath, if that makes sense, like where you spray it.

8. *Carol's Daughter Coconut Shea Souffle* 4 oz 113g- I HATED this stuff.  It was thick, made my skin really white, did not rub in.  I would have to rub on shin, place on thigh, go to other leg repeat then come back to the first shin to get it to absorb.  The smell was weird too but based on the consistency I would not rebuy ever.

9. *Secret Clinical Strength Fresh* water orchid scent  1.6oz 45g-HG deodorant the kind not the scent.  Scent was ok.  Didn't notice it one way or the other

10. *Nourish Organic Coconut &amp; Argan Body lotion* 1 oz 30ml-HATED this stuff.  It smelled plasticky and was hard to rub in, and left a weird film/residue

11. *Clinique 7 Day Scrub Cream* 1 fl oz 30ml-I like this ok, but I have branched out in my skin care and have found things I like way better.  Mostly using up what I have to focus on things i love (Shea Terra Black Soap)

12. *CO BIgelow Not your Ordinary Vanity Set*-from a hotel in SF (Kimpton hotel) had a hair tie, 4 q tips, 3 square pads (used for make up removing) and a nail file

13. *Suki Exfoliate Cleanser* 0.25 fl oz 7.5ml-this stuff is amazing!  Love the way my skin looks, feels and smells.  Will repurchase when I get through some of my other facial stuff

14. *Marvis Classic Strong Mint Toothpaste* 0.5oz 10ml-not a fan, too minty and left my teeth not feeling clean

*Foils*

1.  *Fekkai Advanced Brilliant Glossing shampoo x2 &amp; conditioner* 0.3 fl oz 9ml-loved!  Would repurchase.  Left my hair soft, silky and smelling good!

2. *Alterna Bamboo Smooth Anti Frizz Shampoo x2 &amp; Conditioner *0.3fl oz 9ml-this was meh.  Did not reduce frizz. Noticed no real change in hair but it was only a packet

3. *L'oreal Everpure Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner* 0.34 oz 10ml-this is ok.  There are others I like more and would buy before this.  Smells good.  No real difference in hair condition.

4. *Colgate Cavity Protection *.15 oz 4.25g-I am a Crest kid.  I used this only out of desperation.  Would not purchase.  Gritty, tastes gross, left weird residue film on teeth

5.* Lavanilla The Healthy Sunscreen*-this stuff was gross!  Thick texture, but clear liquidy runny in others.  Not sure if I got a bad packet or did not mix it well.  Smelled weird, was hard to rub in, texture felt plasticky

*Paper Cards*

1. Mark Eyeshadow in Espresso

2. Mark Eyeshadow in luvstruck

3. Mark Eyeshadow in Latte-was not a fan of these eye shadows.  They were matte and dry. Decent color payoff and wear but I was not fan

*Makeup Remover Wipes*

1. *Josie Maran Bear Naked Wipes 30 wipes*- I despised these.  Like every time I went to use them I was angry.  Angry I paid so much, angry they sucked.  What they do not do: remove makeup.  What they do, do: smell like goo gone (fake orange scent), pull/tug at your eye, dry out fast. Ugh would never repurchase

2. *Burt's Bees Facial Cleansing Towelettes with White tea extract*-did not like these.  They smell weird (guess it is the white tea) were rough and not very moist.  Took a lot of effort to get makeup off.  Only used because on vacation.  

*Threw Away*

1. *Soap and Glory Hand Food* 1.69 fl oz 50ml-I will admit I use things past their good by date (makeup wise) and do not keep super good track of how old some things are. Well this stuff straight up curdled/separated/became liquid and smelly.  I think even when it was "good" it was not great but my memories are tinged by the curdled, separated ones.

2. *Tweezerman Nail File*-I threw away because it is the one I carry in my purse yet rarely use.  other people always ask "who has a nail file?"  Me being the makeup hoarder I am have one and loan it out.  Once I started thinking about it I was like, "it is time for it to go."  Bought the baby glass/crystal one from Sephora for $8.

Perfume (didn't make it in the photo)

1. Juicy Couture La la .05 fl oz 1.5ml
@lovepink Yes!  I don't know if you saw my post 2 above yours, but I had the exact same issues with the stinky Josie Maran Wipes!  Never again!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 1, 2013)

My September empties: Full size Ulta beauty smoothie buttercream cupcake 3-in-1 shower gel bubble bath shampoo~smelled amazing, but I bought it to use as bubble bath and it disappointed, I have a few more in different scents, might try them as shower gel instead Suave Professionals almond + Shea butter shampoo~BIG one, 32oz! I liked it, smelled nice, probably would repurchase Avon naturals chocolate ice cream scrub~had that fake kind of chocolate smell, but exfoliated nicely, I have another in strawberry in my stash Degree deodorant sheer powder scent~worked fine Colgate total whitening gel toothpaste~it's toothpaste Olay foaming face wash~I didn't use this up, but for some reason I had two of them open, so I combined the bottles, but I'm adding it because I got to throw one bottle away Q-tips 500 pack Sample size: Redken headset 25 finishing spray X2~I found these while going through my samples, they worked fine, even on my stubborn hair Colgate total advanced pro shield mouthwash~I liked it because it didn't burn John Frieda Frizz-ease smooth start conditioner~I really liked this, might have to buy a full size when I get done with my 4 billion samples...lol Hotel lotion X2~I still have a bunch of these to get through, but that's two more down!!! Oral B glide pro health dental floss~might have been a dentist freebie? Foils: Living proof restore shampoo &amp; conditioner~I liked them both, I took them on my trip to Vegas and it seemed to help keep my hair soft in the dry air John Frieda brilliant brunette shampoo &amp; conditioner~smelled nice, not sure it did anything to make my brown hair brilliant though Pantene age defy shampoo &amp; conditioner~is my hair showing signs of old age? Really??? Crest Glide deep clean floss Purell sanitizing hand wipes X2~these were horrible, like wiping your hands with sandpaper. I wouldn't buy them. Super smile powdered mouth rinse~it was just weird. It left my teeth feeling filmy, I wouldn't buy these Sephora verveine citron creamy body wash pod~like the other ones I have, this smelled amazing, and they really are creamy! John Frieda full repair deep conditioner~I liked it Schick hydro silk shave blade EO hand sanitizing gel~didn't like this one, full of alcohol and it smelled like it, very harsh &amp; drying Tossed: Eos lip balm in summerfruit I think it was~I HATED this! It smelled HORRIBLE and dried out my lips terribly. It seriously smelled so bad I thought it had gone rancid and contacted the company to check. I basically got back an email saying it's their most popular one and so sorry you didn't like it. So, apparently, it's supposed to smell bad. I won't buy anything from Eos again. (I tossed this because one of our cats puked in their toy box and my fiancÃ©e threw the lip balm into the dishwasher thinking it was one of the cats toys, which apparently it was, cause I hadn't seen the damn thing in a while! I got a good laugh out of the fact that it ended up in the dishwasher!! LOL) ETA the Tossed section


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 1, 2013)

October Used it Up - Woohoo...a great month!

I will give my thoughts on the items I used if I had much of an opinion, lol. If there isnâ€™t a comment, itâ€™s a meh item. I can take it or leave it.

Full Size


Philosophy Amazing Grace Body Wash â€“ simply love this scent. I have another  bottle waiting to be opened, but Iâ€™m going to hold off opening it while I use some others.
Lâ€™Occitane Lemon Verbena Shampoo- part way through Sept, i decided to go sls free. i finished this up using it as a body wash. it smelled amazing!
Gloss Moderne Shampoo
Julep Green Tea Facial Blotting Papers 
Jaboneria Marianella Bar Soap â€“ I did not like this as a soap as I felt it left my skin feeling sort of sticky (as nearly all bar soaps make me feel), however it made an awesome cosmetic brush and beauty blender cleanser.
Meijer brand cotton squares
Everyday Minerals Pearl Pick Me up

Deluxe Samples


Fortune cookie soap co bath milk
Fortune cookie soap co bath bomb
Bare Minerals Mineral Veil
Yes to Blueberries Cleansing Facial Towelettes
Curl Keeper Total Control for Frizzy Hair
Benefits they're real mascara--Really like this. I have more in back up along with 12,658,653 others
Anastasia clear brow gel-- Love it and already repurchased
The balm mary loumanizer-- love it...have another sample plus what's in my balm jovi palette.
Ouidad Curl Quencher Hydrafusion Curl Cream
Boscia Luminizing Black Mask
Mereadesso All in One Moisturizer â€“ A lovely moisturizer, but I would never purchase due to $$
MakeUp Forever Mist &amp; Fix
Payot Hydrating Milk with Shea Butter (okâ€¦duh moment! I thought this was a cleanser, not a moisturizer and used it to take off my makeup, lol).
SUKI Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser â€“ my HG Scrub so farâ€¦I absolutely love this stuff.
Dior Hydra Life Skin Perfect Pore Refining Moisturizer
Stila Stay all day 10 in 1 HD beauty balm
Nailtiques Oil therapy
One love organica easy does it cleanser
Laura Mercier flawless skin face polish
Caudalie make up remover cleansing water didn't remove eye makeup very well
Caudalie beauty elixir omg...loved this stuff will definitely repurchase
Tatcha pure one step camellia cleansing oil

Foils or one time use


Garnier Skin Renew BB Cream
Dr. Dennis Gross Skincare Alpha Beta Daily Face Peel Two Step Treatment
Cover FX Foundation
Fitme foundation
Miss Jessieâ€™s CrÃ¨me De La CrÃ¨me Conditioner â€“ hated the smell! Smelled like hair dye to me and the scent  lasted for a long time
Miss Jessieâ€™s Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo
Happy hands Hand Cream for knitters  x 2â€“ very fragrant
Caldrea body lotion
Wei pomengranate buffing beads x 2
Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua Skin Perfecting Suncreen Makeup
Korres Antiageing Primer (I always thought it was anti-aging, but ok)
Paulaâ€™s Choice Resist Daily Smoothing Treatment
Hourglass Veil Fluid Makeup x 3
Fresh Black Tea Age-Delay Cream
YvesSaintLaurent Touche Eclat Le Tient
Olay Total Effects Tone Correcting CC Cream
Korres Wild Rose 24-Hour Moisturizing and Brightening Cream
Caviar Replenishing Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner
YvesSaintLaurent Touche Eclat
Dr. Brandt Light Years Away Brightening Eye Cream
ROC Retinol Correxion Sensitive Night Cream
Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer â€“ I donâ€™t get the hypeâ€¦this left me feeling really greasy. I had to blot before I could put on my foundation.

Perfume


Atelier Cologne Sous le toit de Paris â€“ a little strong, but pleasant
Harvey Prince Yogini

Tossed


Jane Iredale Lip Plumper â€“ Didnâ€™t like the way it made my lips feel and it really dried me out
Tarte Emphaseyes Clay liner-- dried up and decided I'm not a fan of gel liners anyway.
Yves SaintLaurent Glossy Stain - absolutely hated the flowery taste and scent. I didn't feel like it stained well and it seemed to settle in the lines of my lips


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bnicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I had to officially de-lurk when I saw this thread, I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets excited when they use up the last of a product! And since my house is starting to look like it should be on Hoarder's.... I've put myself on a no-buy (it hasn't been going well



). I wasn't really keeping track, but here's what I can remember for October:

Halo Soaps Margarita sugar scrub (FS)

Avon Naturals banana &amp; coconut milk shampoo and conditioner (FS each)

Dove Go Fresh cucumber and green tea deodorant (FS)

B&amp;BW Japanese Cherry Blossom shower gel (FS)

Julep Oxygen nail treatment (FS)

Avon Today-Tomorrow-Always body lotion (the green one) (FS) (I've had this bottle for years, I was so excited when it died)

Avon Supershock Max mascara (FS)

Avon Superextend mascara (FS) (neither of the mascaras were really 'empty' but too dried out to use)

I also went through my 'store' and trashed stuff that was really really old/made me break out.

I'm going to start keeping a list for this month; pretty excited to see how much stuff I can get rid of!
Welcome, @bnicole ! It really is theraputic to use up stuff, isn't it!


----------



## samplegal (Nov 1, 2013)

I had a pretty good month this time around:

*FULL SIZE*


*Dove go sleeveless antiperspirant *-- My go-to. I like it, works well, smells good, inexpensive. Will keep repurchasing. 
*L'Oreal Elnett Satin Hairspray Extra Strong Hold* -- This is too light a hold for me, even though it says Extra Strong. I love that you can brush it out and it's as though it was never there, but after a few hours, its like it was never there anyway, even without brushing it out, and that doesn't work for me. My hair just falls apart when I need hold.
*CVS Non-Acetone Nail Polish Remover Pads, 10-pack *-- It's eh at removing nail polish, even considering its non-acetone status. I prefer the LaFresh non-acetone removers.
*Maybelline Dream Matte Powder* -- Love this, it's like my 4th or 5th. Very fine, and non-cakey. Lovely finish for me.
*Boscia Blotting Linens* -- My fave blotting linens, have been using for years. Will continue to repurchase.
*Etre Belle Collagen &amp; Aloe Vera Sheet Mask *-- It seemed like a very hydrating sheet mask, but all in all, couldn't tell that it did anything special for me.
*Clinique Butter Shine Lipstick in Pink Toffee* -- This took forever to finish! Of course, I had to dig it all out though, so no wonder. This is a rather classic lipstick formula, very comfortable to wear, not exceptionally long wearing, yet the color was very flattering on me. Would consider repurchasing this line and color.
*Josie Maran Magic Market Lip &amp; Cheek Stain* -- I loved the idea of this as a true lip stain, but if you want to get through a lip product quickly, this is your guy. This dried up so fast, I'd guess after like 25 wears, and the application was rather streaky after the first couple of uses, once the newness and saturation of the pen wore off. I tried to put a drop of water in the back to no avail. Will not repurchase.
*Not Your Mother's Clean Freak dry shampoo* -- This did not do a great job absorbing oil, and made my hair feel dirty. Will not repurchase. I like the Dove one.
*Mario Badescu Strawberry Face Scrub* -- This was a pleasant face cleanser, though I wouldn't call it a scrub. It was like a cream cleanser with a few random strawberry seeds interspersed here and there. I dont think it is even that good at breaking down makeup, so I only used this in the morning, when I didn't need a lot of "clean-up."

DELUXE


*bliss hand cream, blood orange + white pepper* -- Nothing out of the ordinary. Smelled nice and absorbed. Wont go out of my way to get but wont scoff at it if it comes my way. 
*Smashbox photo finish primer* -- Not my favorite primer, but it's ok. It doesn't help with my very oily skin nor hides pores.
*Clarins Invigorating Shower Gel *-- This was a beautiful, luxurious shower gel. Would love to have it again, but will never pay extortion prices on a shower gel.
*Pur-lisse Essential Day Moisturizer* -- An all natural, easy to use, gentle moisturizer that didn't cause me breakouts. I liked it ok but still prefer Juice Beauty.
*L'Occitane Verbena Body Lotion x2* -- LOVE this. Decadent, yet light on the skin. And the scent made me UN-lazy about applying regularly.
*Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich Conditioner* -- This was ok, nothing extraordinary. Wouldn't buy.
*Peter Thomas Roth Shampoo* -- same as above.
*Clinique Acne Solutions Clearing Moisturizer* -- I got this as part of a 3-step system, and I swear, it's making a difference! The set is a little drying, so I had to find a balanced way to use this (with other things) but it did make my skin clearer. Will very likely repurchase.
*Clinique Acne Solutions Clarifying Lotion* -- same as above.
*Philosophy Amazing Grace Shampoo, bath and Shower Gel* -- I liked it while I had it but didn't go bananas about. Would enjoy it again if it came into my life.
*Arconna Cranberry Gommage* -- its a face scrub, and though I enjoyed the fine, yet very dense grit, I thought the scent was unbearable, whatever chemically "cranberry" it was meant to be.
*Tresemme Split Remedy Conditioner *-- I noticed nothing special
*Heavenly Spa White Tea Aloe Body Wash* -- A nice shower gel but ordinary
*Stila all-over shimmer liquid luminizer* -- I didnt care for this because the shimmer was way too chunky.
*CellCeuticals extreme defense anti-cell skin treatment *-- It was ok, but I didnt notice a difference. Would not buy.
*SkinCeuticals Phloretin CF Anti-Oxidant Treatment *-- This, on the other hand, I noticed a difference in a couple of days, and couldn't believe how nice it made my skin feel and how even it looked. It costs the earth and moon, so not sure how I'll get this into my life, but I do have more samples for now.
*Bare Body Organics Soap, Oatmeal *-- A very nice soap. If I saw it around I might buy.
*It Cosmetics Bye Bye Undereye *-- A very thick, heavy concealer that does cover well. I used it on blemishes, not eyes, because it did crease on me terribly. This little tube lasted for almost a year.
*Simple Refreshing Facial Wash Gel *-- This is so simple, it really doesn't stand out as anything. It's a face wash.
*Jouer Matte Moisture Tint* -- I LOVE this. I want to have it. It looks like a second skin and helps control oil. It evens skin tone but doesn't give me a heavy look.

PACKETS


*em michelle phan sample card in natural talent *-- I liked the colors I received, and the blush was lovely for me. The shadows were hard to blend, but they were matte I think, so... 
*Peter Thomas Roth Un-Wrinkle Foundation* -- This was more like a tinted moisturizer and offered no benefits that I'd want from a foundation, like coverage.
*Scarlett &amp; Greene Bare All Breakout Control Wash* -- used twice and liked.
*Scarlett &amp; Greene Come Clean Cleanser &amp; Makeup Remover *-- same brand. I liked it, but this is a brand from New Zealand for young folk and is nowhere to be found
*Maybelline FitMe Shine-Free Foundation x2 *-- we all probably got this abysmal card sample. Since I had two, I could try it on my face. My guess is it worked, but who knows, lol. I'd like to really try this, and might buy it since its not a bank breaker.
*Jergens Shea Butter Deep Conditioning Moisturizer* -- made no impression, seemed ok. These packets are so useless sometimes.
*Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Shampoo *-- I've tried these a few times and really like it as a drug store brand. Would buy.
*Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Deep Conditioner* -- same as above
*Dr.Ci:Labo Super Washing Foam EX* -- nice lathery wash
*YSL Touche Eclat* -- This product took a few tries to get the hang of, and so it grew on me. I think it does provide good, smooth concealing effect, and stays put.

FRAGRANCE


*Thierry Mugler Alien*-- liked! 

TOSSED


*Laura Gellar Waterproof Eye Spackle *-- This creased ALL my shadows. ALL! 
â€‹

I have so much stuff still, I may need to go on a no/low buy.

Love seeing what you all used up!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's funny how most people are Crest or Colgate.

I'm a Colgate user myself. I can't stand Crest, while my husband uses Crest exclusively and gags on my Colgate.
I know right?  When my husband and I got married, he used whatever brand and I was like "I only use Crest, so we can have two kinds of toothpaste or you can convert."  He converted!  I am always unhappy when I stray from Crest (looking at you Marvis from GB and BB, and random Colgate packet!)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @lovepink Yes!  I don't know if you saw my post 2 above yours, but I had the exact same issues with the stinky Josie Maran Wipes!  Never again!
@flowerfish Yes I did!  I was sorry you had a bad experience too, but happy I was not the only one who disliked them!  I kept seeing people raving about them on the forum so I decided to try them and regretted it ever since!  So funny how one person's loved HG item is a fail for someone else!  As an enthusiastic beauty tester I am always willing to try new stuff and see how it goes!


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 2, 2013)

October Empties!

Full Size:

LUSH Sakura Bath Bomb - was okay.  Had a nice scent but definitely not one of my favorite bath bombs.

Bottle of nail polish remover

100 bag cotton balls

Travel Size:

amika Nourishing Mask - love this!  already have a full size in waiting.

Yes to Blueberries Cleansing Facial Towlettes - okay.  I don't really use facial wipes, I'd much rather wash my face with cleanser and water.  However, these were nice for on the go.

Deluxe Sample:

Sedu Anti-Frizz Polishing Treatment

This was not a very good month for me.  I've recently starting working full time so I have been slacking on a lot of my beauty routine because I've been adjusting to being so busy.  Also, I work mostly nights so I don't even wear makeup to work anymore.  This month should be better though.  I already have 3 empties!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't feel like I used up near as much as other folks, but hey, it's still a dent in my excessively large collection.

October Empties:

*Full Size:*

*Beauty Protector Leave-in Conditioner (From Birchbox):* This is my absolute favorite leave-in conditioner/detangler. I was using It's a 10, but I can get twice as much of this stuff for the same price! It took me about three-four months to use this up. Started my second bottle last week!

*Aveda Color Conserve Conditioner: *Aveda color conserve is my favorite shampoo/conditioner...... well, was. Allergic. What the eff. I've gone from using Aveda Color Conserve every day to about twice a week. It seems to preserve my color better than anything else I've used, but I just can't use it every day. Womp Womp.

*Loreal BB Cream: *I've tried tons of BB creams, this one seems to be the one I always go back to. I guess it helps that it's "drugstore" and much, much cheaper than other BB creams.

*Neutrogena Mineral Sheers Loose Powder:* I've been using this for about five years... hard pressed to change it at this point!

*Bottle of Polish Remover*

*Deluxe Size:*

*Urban Decay Naked BB Cream (travel size): *I liked it, didn't love it. Won't buy again.

*Too Faced Primed and Poreless:* Definitely a fan, but I'm working through a Benefit Porefessional right now. Thinkin' the Benefit wins. Most likely won't repurchase.

*Youngblood Mineral Primer: *yuck.

*Clinique Take the Day Off Makeup Remover:* One of my favorite eye makeup removers, but Vaseline is cheaper.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cleanser (travel size):* Repurchased. Enough Said.

*Benefit They're Real Mascara *x2 - This is my HG mascara. Will repurchase until something else knocks my socks off.

*Foils:*

*Oribe Shampoo and Conditioner for Color Treated Hair x2: *I mean, it was shampoo. For the price point, definitely NOT impressed.

*Sephora Shower Gel Pods in Mango and Coconut: *I loved the coconut so much I put it on my christmas list!

*Tossed:*

*Bare Minerals Prime Time Oil Control Foundation Primer* boooo this stuff "beaded up" like nobody's business. I've never had a primer do that before!

ETA: Tossed.


----------



## productjunkie14 (Nov 6, 2013)

October Empties

FS

B&amp;BW Mango Mandarin body cream

Olay body quench hand lotion

Kerastase Croma Reflect Radiance Enhancing Milk ( this was terrible not worth the $$$)

benefit Dandelion face power ( love this stuff and it last forever!)

DS

Purlisse essential daily moisturizer

breath delight high lather moisture wash uplifting  ( had this forever from BB&amp;B it was ok so glad its gone)

Dr Jart premium bb cream ( love this stuff will repurchase when I get through my bb stash)

Sephora Age Defy moisture cream

algenist eye cream ( love this stuff but $$$)

100% pure caffeine eye cream ( free sample  last forever  it was ok )

lancome renergie eye care cream

ABSOLUTE make up cleaning tissues -cucumber)  already repurchased from TJ max

Foils

LA Fresh nail polish remover wipe

Clinque even better eye cream

Premier eye cream

Dr. Dennis Alpha Beta Daily facial peel

Oh Baby body butter

It is amazing how you really can make a dent when you focus....  already have a few November empties... have a great month everyone!!


----------



## jessilng (Nov 7, 2013)

> October empties!
> 
> 
> 
> Neutrogena Wipes - Love these wipes, they are the best wipes I have ever used and I have been buying them consistently for years. Recently I branched out and tried 4 other brands (Yes to cucumbers, Josie Maran Bare Naked Wipes, La Fresh Wipes, and Soap and Glory wipes. I like the Neutrogena ones the most by far). Brazilian Blowout Acai Deep Conditioning Masque - Deluxe size that I received in a swap and I really like it. It made my hair soft and helped it style more easily and stay that way. I am looking to buy a full size of this. Britney Spears Curious Shower Gel - This had been sitting In my bathroom cabinet for years! It had come in a gift set someone had given me ages ago. I am trying to use up all my old shower gels so that I can buy new ones and I am almost there. This was actually pretty good but not something I'd go looking to buy. Benefit They're Real Mascara - Deluxe size. I love the way this looks on my lashes, it is almost my favorite mascara ever. However, I will not repurchase because it is a pain in the butt to remove and I would rather use my old HG which looks almost as good and comes off with ease (Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes). Bumble and Bumble Straight Hair Shampoo - Deluxe size that came in a kit. It's decent but nothing spectacular that I would repurchase. Bumble and Bumble Straight Hair Conditioner - Deluxe size that came in a kit. I feel the same way about this as I do about the shampoo; it's good but nothing special. Lorac Behind the Scenes Eye Primer - This has been a good primer that has lasted forever. I find this one to be very similar to the Urban Decay Primer Potion and bareMinerals Prime Time. It is good and if I ever need to purchase eye primer again I would consider this as a good option (I have tons of eye primers stashed that came in sets so it could be years before I need to buy a new one). Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in Rockstar - Deluxe size that came in the Glinda Pallet. It took me forever to use this up since I was alternating between various liners. I didn't love this, the color isn't really me but it was alright. I got in to using liquid liners a few months ago and since then I haven't wanted to use pencil anymore so this liner had been hanging around in my makeup bag for ages waiting to be used up. I forced myself to do a final push to get it outta there! Tarte for True Blood Aqua Gel Eyeliner - This came with my Tarte for True Blood pallet a couple of years ago. It was drying out so I needed to use it up. I really like this product but it has sadly been discontinued. I recently bought a back up but once that's gone I'll be sad! Tossed: Tarte for True Blood Lights, Camera, Lashes Mascara - This is my favorite mascara but by the time I got to it I found it dried up. I had waited way too long to use these True Blood goodies due to having makeup overload. I'm finally starting to learn my lesson. Tarte Lights, Camera, Flashes Mascara - Deluxe size, since I love the original I was eager to try this but I wasn't a big fan. It is even more difficult to remove than They're Real! Since I have a stock pile of mascara from sets and subscription boxes I am just tossing this and moving on to my next tube of Lights, Camera, Lashes. Not Pictured: Josie Maran Bare Naked Wipes - I did not like these at all and I feel terrible saying it because I love absolutely all of Josie Maran's other products. These were supposed to remove makeup which they did not do at all and they had an unpleasant strong smell. I'll never repurchase these. Overall this was a great month for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They're real comes off super easy with a cleansing oil.


----------



## Flowerfish (Nov 7, 2013)

> > October empties!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 I know, I use the LancÃ´me Bi Facil to remove it. However my other mascaras come off with ease using my wipe that I already have out and am using to remove other makeup. Having to then bust out the Bi Facil in addition is a step in my routine that I would rather not have every day if I can use another mascara so similar that doesn't require that extra step.


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 11, 2013)

Went through my perfume samples and am tossing out the ones I don't like/don't like enough to use up:

Diesel Loverdose

DKNY Be Delicious London and Paris

Lancome Tresor

Paco Rabanne Lady Million (I actually like this but it has no staying power)

Billionaire Boyfriend

CK Euphoria

Harvey Prince Hello

I also used up a sample of Pucci Acqua 330, which I LOVE and would 100% purchase if it hadn't been discontinued  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've already used up four full size products for November!


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 11, 2013)

I used up The Body Shop's Almond body butter (regular size). I LOVED the product but not I wasn't cray cray about the scent.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Nov 12, 2013)

So.... I'm way late for October but I was so stinkin sick for most of it and right into November that I didn't use up anything beauty related. Well except for several different la fresh wipes in individual packets. I was noticing the last couple months I did really great at finishing up FS products and random mascaras. With all the different holiday sales I think I'm buying a lot more than I used up. Dang and I was feeling all proud too hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## productjunkie14 (Nov 30, 2013)

November empties

Full Size

*Loccitane* Shea Butter hand cream  ( I may be the only one on the planet but I don't love his stuff takes too long to absorb).

Secret Clinical Strength deodorant 2X  ( my hg)

100% pure body scrub in cabernet grape  ( love)

Yes to cucumbers daily calming moisturizer  (HATED  this stayed white  and did not moisturize my skin)

Queen Helene Cocoa Butter Facial scrub ( had this forever  liked it but would not repurchase)

Aveeno Baby Moisture Cream ( it was nice but would not repurchase)

Davies Relaxing Fluid  ( liked this but will not repurchase too $$$)

Pink  Sugar Perfume  ( love this already repurchased)

It cosmetics better than brow  pencil  ( love already repurchased)

Deluxe Samples

Urban Decay all nighter setting spray ( not sure trying out the other UD spray )

Bvlgari Eau Parfumme Shower gel ( nice but would not repurchase)

Yes to Blueberries Cleansing Towelettes-8 pack ( would repurchase)

Lisa Anne Skin Care Mandarin Body Butter ( works well but I have a ton of lotion to go through before I could even consider buying)

Amika Nourishing mask ( Love this stuff would repurchase at some point)

Foils

Murad Essential C Eye Cream

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Pad

La Fresh Nail Polish Remover pad 9 I really like these  smell great and work well)

Great month for  Empties but not so great on the no buy... 




  Bring on December


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 30, 2013)

Used up!! Kiehl's BB Cream in Medium - love it. Already repurchased Yes to Cucumber - 30 pack of wipes. Loved it. Meant to buy another but my boyfriend accidentally picked up Target's generic exfoliating cucumber wipes. They're interesting Nail polish remover - I had a big jar. It finally got too icky for me to want to keep using it. Cotton Balls - 100 bag Target - eye make up remover - I like this. Cheap. Gets the job done. Higher end make up removers burn my eyes! Deluxe Sample/sample Klorane - Extra Gentle Dry Shampoo mini - love soooo much. I bought a full size even though it's really pricey! Definitely better than Pssst! Though! UD super curl mascara - it did it's job.. Nothing phenomenal, nothing awful. Peter Thomas Roth - oilless oil 100% purified squalane - LOVE. not buying a full size. I just traded with a bunch of people to get more of these vials. It is totally a lifesaver for my dry winter skin. Smashbox - Foil of HD Primer - again, love but these are so easy to find on trade lists/as freebies That's pretty much it!


----------



## bnicole (Nov 30, 2013)

Yay, November!

Full Size:


Tresseme Smooth &amp; Silky Conditioner
Farmer's Apothecary Soap - Minerva
Halo Soap &amp; Products Honey Bee Body Polish (I really didn't care for this one... it left a really weird, greasy residue on my skin and clogged up my shower drain.)
Savor Blueberries and Vodka soap
Firebird Bath &amp; Body Apple Crumb Cake Soap
AVON Smooth Minerals mascara - black (I'm kinda sad to see this one go, it was perfect for a really soft, natural look)
Sensodyne ProNamel toothpaste
BodyLure Peppermint Sugar Scrub
Halo Soap &amp; Products Oatmeal, Milk and Honey soap
Julep Everyday SPF Hand cream

Foils/Deluxe Samples/Travel Sizes:


Country Heart Soap Co. Green Tea Facial Soap (Loved!)
Guerlain Lingerie de Peau foundation - Beige Clair (This was about two shades too dark for me, but I really loved the coverage and texture. Fortunately for my wallet, the lightest shade they make has been sold out on Sephora forever)
B&amp;BW Pink Chiffon body lotion (Liked the lotion itself, not too sure about the smell...)
Fairy Bubbles whipped soap - Dragon's Blood (didn't care for this particular scent, but I love whipped soaps in general)
Murad Blackhead &amp; Pore Clearing Duo (My skin definitely felt clean and smooth immediately after use... Not sure if there would've been any long-term effects since I only got about four uses out of this sample)

Tossed:


AVON Glimmersticks eyeliner - Cosmic Brown (This was my first ever eyeliner. I think I was only holding onto it for the sentimental value, because it wasn't very pigmented. I have much better ones now, so in the trash it goes!)


So I guess I use up a lot of soap! I have a feeling that December's going to be great for me, though. I've got quite a few products that are less than 1/2 empty in my shower now, and I've figured out a way to actually start using up my samples: I've got a "sample bag" and every four days (when I change up my makeup) I'll grab one at random and actually USE it until it's gone.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 30, 2013)

*November Empties!*





*Full Size*

*BBW Love, Love, Love Shower Gel* 10 oz 295ml-This scent is discontinued (Makes it's way back for SAS) I think it smells like Tootsie Roll pops or a knock of version of VS Lovespell.  Would not repurchase this fragrance

*Vaseline Intensive Rescue Healing Hand Cream* 3 oz- if you have super dry hands (me!) this is not the product to try.  It goes on easy and absorbs quickly but does not offer 24 hour protection, or start healing your hands in 3 days like it claims.  It is inexpensive though.

*Deluxe Sized*

*BBW Aspen Caramel Woods Body Lotion *3 fl oz 88ml-I am not a fan of BBW regular lotion.  I do not feel it is very hydrating.  This scent was a little too sweet for my taste.  Will not repurchase BBW lotion.

*Alterna Caviar Replenishing Moisture Shampoo* 1.35 fl oz 40ml-I love this stuff!  It smells great and makes my hair so smooth and shiny.  I hate it is so expensive!  Will repurchase when I get through the stuff I have.

*Klorane Soothing Eye Makeup Remover* 3.38 fl oz 100ml-I wanted to try this because it is an Allure Beauty Awards winner.  It was ok.  I do not feel it was amazing, or outstanding or lived up to the hype.  If I put too much on the cotton round it did burn my eyes.  Would not repurchase.

*Secret Clinical Strength Stress Relief in Lavender-* My HG deodorant.  Would repurchase brand but not this scent. (It came free with a big one I bought but I am not fond of Lavender in general)

*CO Biegelow N0142 Body Lotion*-This had a lemony scent to it.  I got it free from a Kimpton hotel I stayed at in SF.  It was hard to rub in so I personally would not repurchase it.

*First Aid Beauty Face Cleanser-*This stuff smells like plastic barbie shoes, the texture is like something that is curdled.  It is thick and white, but shiny.  And last it did nothing for my face.  I would NOT repurchase or use if I got it in a bag or sub.

*Tiossan Body Cream*-I did not like this.  It had a weird smell and would not absorb.  It was thick and white and hard to rub in.  Would not purchase

*Chantecaille Rose Eye Makeup Remover *.23 oz 7ml-In my search for a HG makeup remover, I received this from a lovely MUTer as an extra in a trade.  I expected to hate it as I do not like artificial rose scents.  Guess what?  Of course I fell in love with it.  At $39 for 2.5 oz I need a second job to pay for this!  So my search will continue

*L'Occitane Amande Shower Oil* 1.18 fl oz 35ml-I liked the product in theory but not in execution.  I really did not like the almond scent.

*Clinique High Impact Mascara*-meh.  Did not notice any length, thickening or anything else amazing and awesome with this product.  Search for HG mascara continues.  Would not repurchase.

*The Balm Body Builder mascara*-Got this in my Ipsy.  After using it for a few days it got super dry and very clumpy.  Did nothing for my lashes.  Would not repurchase.

*Foils Etc*

*Sesha Skin Therapy Rejuvenating Anti Wrinkle mask*-This mask was very wet and slimy.  And that is about all I remember about it.  I do not remember it doing anything amazing for my skin, maybe it moisturized it due to it being so wet and slimy.

*Etre Belle Mask*-Not as wet, or as slimy, no real noticeable differences to skin.

*Essie Apricot Cuticle oil*-I have very dry cuticles and this did nothing for them.  I will stick with California Mango (from Sally's)

*Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra Gel*-Love this stuff!  It makes my skin look and feel amazing.  Will purchase some day when I get through my 1,832 other face products

*Paula's Choice Skin Recovery Daily Moisturizing Lotion SPF 15*-Pro-got a lot of uses out of this packet.  Cons-it is white, hard to rub in and has a weird consistency.  Chunky like cottage cheese but also oily?  Would not re buy or reuse even if it was free, gifted or in a sub

*Quince Relaxing Body Butter*-nothing amazing.  Would not repurchase.

*Murad Perfecting day cream SPF 30-*This was alright.  It was moisturizing.  Rubbed in well.  Have other things I would rather buy so will not repurchase.

*100% Pure in Honey Almond*-I like this lotion did not like the scent. Reminds me of the Jergens almond scent which is so sweet it is cloying to me

*L'Oreal Revitalift Triple Power*-This was weird.  Felt weird, looked weird, consistency was weird.  No.

*L'Oreal Miracle Blur*-This was thick and moisturizing.  Had a scent but it was not unpleasant.  Would not repurchase just because I have tried so many other things I love and would rather buy first.

*Missha Super Aqua Cell Renew Snail Hydro Gel Mask*-I was creeped out by the snail stuff but it was a neat mask and left my skin super hydrated that night and even the next day!  This is probably the only sheet mask I would ever consider repurchasing.

*Ahava Essential Moisturizing Lotion Broad Spectrum SPF 15-*This was not bad.  Moisturized fine, absorbed nicely.  Would consider repurchasing in the future.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 30, 2013)

November Used it Up - another great month using up some samples. My hoard is slowly getting smaller!

I will give my thoughts on the items I used if I had much of an opinion, lol. If there isnâ€™t a comment, itâ€™s a meh item. I can take it or leave it.

Full Size


Amika Hydrate Conditioner â€“ Love this stuff!
Avon Mega Effects Mascara â€“ this was really interesting. If I didnâ€™t stab myself in the eye with the weird wand, it was pretty good.
NARS â€“ Orgasm/Laguna Duo â€“ I only finished the blush as I donâ€™t really use bronzer. I loved the color and have a back up. Iâ€™m going to open after Iâ€™ve used up some of my other blushes though.
Pino Natural Spa Therapy Facial Mask
Fortune Cookie Soap Co Marry Me Bath bomb â€“ this was so fun! Loved the smell and in the middle of the bath bomb was a small bird soap and a sparkly ball of some sort of gel that was really moisturizing.
Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum â€“ this took about 5 months to use up, so I think itâ€™s a good value, but I didnâ€™t like the smell, even though itâ€™s supposed to be unscented. I didnâ€™t notice any difference in my skin.
Le Metier De Beaute Dark Spot Corrector â€“ I had high hopes for this as it has a ridiculous retail price. However, it did absolutely nothing to lighten the one sunspot I have on my cheek. Disappointed.

Deluxe Samples


UD All Nighter Setting Spray
Weleda Citrus Hydrating Body Lotion
Fresh Sugar Rose Tinted Lip Treatment â€“ Love!
Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion skin exfoliant â€“ if possible, I may like this even better than Suki (gasp)! I love how fresh and clean it made my face feelâ€¦minty. Too bad itâ€™s so darn expensive.
Ojon Color Sustain Pro Fade Fighter â€“ Didnâ€™t particularly care for it. It took the whole tube to cover my hair and I have pretty short hair. It didnâ€™t feel that moisturized after. Iâ€™ll stick with Amika!
UD Eyeshadow Primer Potion â€“ this lasted me nearly a year. I liked it and I have another one in my stash.
Juara  Avocado Banana Moisture Mask
Caudalie â€“ Premier Cru â€“ Love this stuffâ€¦wish it was cheaper.
La Fresh Oil Free Face Cleansing Wipes
Mario Badescu Almond &amp; Honey Non Abrasive Face Scrub â€“ LIES! This is the most abrasive face scrub Iâ€™ve ever used. Sheesh! The almond chunks were huge. Awful!
Ole Henriksen Ultimate Lift Eye Gel
Sexy Kitten Silky Deodorant Body Powder â€“ I liked this ok. Iâ€™ve got some LUSH silky underwear powder on order so I canâ€™t wait to compare.
Evolvh Ultra Shine Moisture Shampoo
Mario Badescu Citrus Body Cleanser
Too Faced Lip Insurance Primer
UD B6 Vitamin Infused Complexion Prep Spray
Evolution Man Wash and Buff â€“ I got this in my BB mystery pick two and at first I hated that I got a menâ€™s sample. I decided that Iâ€™d try it anyway and I LOVED it! Depending on the price, this may be my new exfoliator (after I go through my stash, lol). It left my skin feeling very smooth, and I love the tingly minty feeling.

Foils or one time use


Clarins Double Serum Complete Age control Concentrate
Ole Henriksen Invigorating Night Gel
Loreal Age Perfect Glow Renewal
Korres Greek Yoghurt Sleeping Facial
Living Proof Style Extender
Dr. Ci Labo Aqua Collagen-Gel
Bumble &amp; Bumble Surf Shampoo &amp; CrÃ¨me rinse
European Wax Center The Exfoliate
Dermalogica Skin Hydrating Booster
Caudalie VinExpert Firming Serum
Elemental Herbology Cell Food Serum
Blum Naturals Daily Cleansing Towelette x 2
Eden Bodyworks Jojoba Monoi All Natural Shampoo
Lifeline Recovery Night Moisture Serum
LA Fresh Oil Free Face Cleansing Wipe
UD Naked Skin BB Cream
Macadamia Deep Repair Masque â€“ Liked this a lot
Kat Von D Lock It Tattoo Foundation
Hourglass Immaculate Liquid Powder Foundation x 3
Hourglass Illusion Tinted Moisturizer x 5

Perfume


Lady Gaga Fame (100 pt size from Sephora .23 oz)
Folle de Joie x 2â€“ I really like this one â€“ smells so fresh to me.

Tossed


Bar Soap from LUSH â€“ donâ€™t know which one, it came in a gift set that I received months ago. I rarely like bar soap, but thought Iâ€™d give it a tryâ€¦it left my skin SO sticky feeling. Yuck! (smelled good though, lol).
Suki Color Luscious Lips Berry Cream Trio â€“ I loved the colors in this compact, but for lip butter, I found it to be SO drying.

ETA the correct brand name of one of the samples.


----------



## samplegal (Dec 1, 2013)

November empties. Not my most aggressive month with using things up, but pretty good. I still have so much more coming in than going out, and the storage is becoming ridiculous. I'm setting up some rules for myself: I can only bring in one full size product after I use up 3, or one full size for using up 8 deluxe samples. I'm hoping this will dwindle down the stash by this time next year, yet still allow me to purchase a few indulgences.

*FULL SIZE*


*Seche Vite Top Coat* -- A great fast-drying, shine-enhancing top-coat that works so well, but is quite toxic, and gets gloopy before you get a chance to finish it. I'd repurchase and have gone through several bottles before, but I'm trying Out the Door, and it seems to work just as well. 
*Borghese Superiore State of the Art Mascara* -- I had low expectations because no one ever talks about this mascara, but I was very pleasantly surprised. It gave me good curl staying power, nice volume, and didn't clump at all. The tube itself had a heavy, luxurious feel in the hand. Really enjoyed using. 
*SmileGlow Whitener Toothpaste* -- It was one of those all natural, no flouride toothpastes, and though I liked the flavor, it was nothing outstanding.
*Kronos Phyx Intensive Hair Repair Mask* -- This is very effective on repairing my dry ends, and smells of pineapple. I use it as an overnight treatment, and it doesn't feel gross to sleep with this in my hair, since it absorbs well. I wait for it to go on sale for $10-$20 on dermstore.com, then stock up on a couple of bottles, otherwise it's listed at about $100, which is laughable.
*bareMinerals Flawless Definition Mascara* -- This is not my style of mascara at all. It gives a subtle, fanned out, natural, flirty look, but takes forever to get it to even show up on lashes, and doesn't give me the big lashes that I want. Would not buy.
*Oscar Blandi Dry Shampoo* -- This was powder form, and I much prefer the spray in this brand, but even that one is not my favorite. It left a white cast that was hard to brush out, and left my hair feeling gritty.
*Roc Retinol Correxion Deep Wrinkle Daily Moisturizer* -- This was a pretty good moisturizer, but it would cause my skin to get greasy faster during the day. Nothing still beats my fave Juice Beauty.
*LA Fresh Waterproof Makeup Remover Wipes* -- Not a fan at all, though I generally don't care for wipes anyway. These did not cut through makeup, were not very saturated, and left a film on my face.
*Eyeko Liquid Eyeliner* -- Gorgeous eyeliner. Easy to control, good black payoff, did not smear. Would consider buying again.

*DELUXE*


*Shiseido Elixir Cleansing Foam II* -- I loved this, very gentle, and creamy and foamy. Sometimes I see this or a variant at TJ Maxx, and would buy again. 
*bare minerals Purely Nourishing Moisturizer *-- It's fine, nothing special.
*Sebastian Color Ignite Conditioner *-- I do love this conditioner, and find it very penetrating and moisturizing. Would definitely rebuy, but have a thousand hair products to get through.
*Pores No More Anti-Aging Mattifying Lotion* -- I believe this broke me out, so no more. And I found it didn't do much to mattify.
*Pssst Dry Shampoo* -- It's a good dry shampoo, especially for the price. I already have another deluxe size.
*Neutrogena Ageless Intensives Deep Wrinkle Moisturizer *-- I liked this moisturizer for night use. It wasn't too heavy. Though it doesn't beat out my favorite, which is argan oil. I'm really, really loving the Atopalm right now also.
*One Love Easy Does It Cleanser* -- Another gentle foaming cleanser, and I love that it's all natural. The whole product line seems very nice. Would consider repurchasing.
*Whoospa Treatment and Facial Rinse* -- I just didn't understand what this product was for. I used it as a second cleansing step, though I just couldn't figure this out. Would not rebuy.
*Arcona Cranberry Gommage* -- Its a finely gritted, but strong face scrub, and though it did a fair job, I can't stand the weird scent. It's expensive too, so a "no" here.
*Philosophy Love Sweet Love Shampoo, Bath and Shower Gel* -- I tend to enjoy all the philosophy shower gels that I've tried that don't smell of food. Nothing I'm clamoring to get more of, but nice enough.

*PACKETS*


*Le Metier de Beaute Replenishing Daily Solution SPF 30, x2* -- So expensive. So luxurious to try. And with 2 packets, I got about 10 days use. Very nice creamy texture, and was nicely moisturizing. With an SPF of 30, it's to be used as a day cream, but it made my face shiny too quickly. The price is prohibitive, and I didn't think it was worth it. 
*Tatcha Japanese Beauty Papers, 3 sheets* -- I love the large size of these, and they are beautiful in and of themselves, with the flecks scattered throughout, but they are so expensive, and I'm happy with the Boscia.
*Osmotics Cosmeceuticals Eye Patches *-- You're supposed to sleep in these, which is uncomfortable to do because I was so hyper-aware of something stuck to my under-eye. I also noticed no special result in the morning.
*Befine Pore Refining Treatment Scrub, Coconut, Jojoba &amp; Citrus* -- This was not gritty enough. More like a plain cleanser with some specks throughout. I liked it as a plain cleanser, though don't care enough to repurchase.
*mark. three's a charm 3-in-1 body cleanser *-- Loved the scent and the quality of lather. Want to get more.
*mark. whipped up body butter* -- Enjoyed just as much as the body cleanser.
*Becca Ever Matte Poreless Priming Perfector x2* -- Really strange product that seems to spread in such a dry and firm way. It's not slippy and is hard to move around the face, and then it's kind of hard to get foundation to blend over it, because it seems to grab at it. At the same time it was very mattifying throughout the day. I'm intrigued enough to want to play with it more, if I can figure out how to not fight with it.
*Murad Resurgence Renewing Eye Cream* -- I LOVED this. This packet was about 10 uses, and I really think it hydrated and plumped out my very fine lines. It's the only eye cream I've tried that seems to give me a perceptible difference. I will absolutely repurchase, or I'm hoping to get it for X-Mas.
*Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Conditioner* -- I tend to like this line from the drugstore.
*Skyn Iceland Hydro Cool Firming Eye Gels *-- Felt nice and cooling on my skin, but I didn't notice anything special.


----------



## missionista (Dec 1, 2013)

*USED UP NOVEMBER 2013*

Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream (sample, 2mL)

Thymes Lotus Santal body lotion (sample, appx 3mL)

Vichy Aqualia Thermal (sample, 1.5mL)

Malin + Goetz  Vitamin E Face Moisturizer (sample, 1.2 g)

Balenciaga Florabotanica (sample, 1.2 mL)

Hermes Caleche Soie de Parfum (sample, 2 mL)

Hermes Caleche (vintage miniature bottle, appx. 3mL)

Ineke Hothouse Flower (sample, 1.5mL)

Lord &amp; Mayfair Lotion with Apricot Kernel Oil (deluxe sample, 44mL)

Vaseline Hand &amp; Nail lotion (full size, 2.5 oz)

Bumble &amp; Bumble thickening conditioner (sample, 7mL)

Bumble &amp; Bumble thickening shampoo (sample, 7mL)

Bvlgari tea bag for bath (eau the blanc) (sample, 15g)

Merlot Collection Resveratrol Moisture Day Cream (sample, 3 g)

Dermalogica Skin Smoothing Cream (sample, appx 3g)

Sephora Waterproof Eye Makeup Remover (deluxe sample, 25mL )

Lâ€™Occitane Precious Cream (sample, 1.5 mL)

Elta MD Skincare Moiturizing Facial Sunscreen (sample 2g)

Lâ€™Occitane Ultra Rich Cream (sample, 6mL)

Lâ€™Occitane en Provence Precious Eye Balm (sample, 1mL)--Really liked this.

Bath &amp; Body Works Orange Ginger Body Lotion (deluxe sample, appx 20 mL)--HATED this, it stank like citronella, glad it's done.

ETA: Forgot to include Pangea Organics Lip Balm in Egyptian Fennel with Grapefruit &amp; Sweet Orange, full size, .25 oz.  Loved this.


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 1, 2013)

*November Empties!*

*Full Size*

Clear Frizz Control Shampoo

Biore Blemish Fighting Ice Cleanser

Studio 35 Makeup Wipes

BBW Leaves Candle

Neutrogena Body Clear Body Wash

Clinique Pore Refining Solutions Correcting Serum

Lancome Baume in Love in Rose in Love

Anastasia Brow Wiz in Medium Ash

Lancome Definicils Mascara

*Deluxe*

Nexxus Humectress Conditioner

Big Sexy Hair Spray and Play hairspray

Ayres Body Butter

Caudalie Divine Oil

John Frieda Full Repair Shampoo

ICON India Oil

Dr. Brandt Pores No More Vacuum Cleaner

Living Proof Prime Style Extender

Dolce and Gabbana Light Blue Fragrance Pen

Liz Earle Cleanse and Polish

Jouer Body Butter

Benefit Fake Up

YSL Faux Cils Babydoll Mascara

*Foil*

Korres Wild Rose Cream

Clarins Double Serume

Origins Ginzing Eye Cream

Lots of full size and deluxe this month! I accrued a ton of foil samples this month so I'd like to go through some of those in December.


----------



## cleverrobot (Dec 1, 2013)

Great job, all of you! I've only used up one product lately- my Benefit fakeup concealer.

But I went through and threw away a ton of old expired products that were dried up, or which were starting to irritate my eyes (I looked at my order confirmation emails and realized some of the eyeshadows I was using were four years old! Gross.). I weighed the garbage bag and it ended up being almost **9 pounds** of products, many of which I'd only used once or twice. It made me realize how much money I waste and it really inspired me to start using products up from now on.

Hopefully I'll have more used up products next month!


----------



## katielp (Dec 1, 2013)

November Empties! Deluxe size Josie Maran Argan Oil - I purchased the full size! Bare Minerals Prime Time - I already have a full size Pureology Hydrate Shampoo and Conditioner Redken Color Extend Treatment Amika Nourishing Mask - love but the full size is so expensive Kate Somerville Exfolikate Foil size Mineral Fusion facial cleanser Mineral Fusion body lotion Door nude bb cream Bumble and bumble curl conscious shampoo and conditioner Bumble and bumble creme de coco shampoo and conditioner - loooove the shampoo Crabtree and Evelyn lavender body lotion Biore pore unclogging scrub Honest shampoo and body wash Sundari hair treatment oil Yves saint Laurent touchÃ© eclait - I dream of owning the full size Smashbox photo finish Guerlain foundation - holy crap was this amazing Soapbox apple body wash Miss Jessie's creme de la creme -thinking about ordering a full size Right now I'm also going through my stuff and getting rid of OLD stuff or just stuff that doesn't work for me. I'm ready for a decluttered and pretty makeup area!


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Dec 1, 2013)

I used up a ton this month. I actually managed to use up a lot of lip products and I hope to continue to finish them up

Full size:

Aussie mega Hair spray- I dont use hairspray 99.999% of the time so this took me about 5 years to use up and I wont be buying anymore because its just a waste of space in my life

Origins Ginzing energy boosting moisturizer- I love this stuff and will probably repurchase it again when I've used up most of my 9 other moisturizers that I have sitting around

Neutrogena advance sunblock spf 70- this stuff is great for my job. I work outdoors and need tons of sun screen

KVD Sinful lash mascara- I enjoyed the brush on the brush. This mascara made my already long lashes look so full and gorgeous

Victoria Secret Crisp apple and vibrant poppy body scrub- I liked it and I have 5 other vs boby scrubs to use since I buy them in bulk

KVD Lock-it Tattoo Powder Foundation Light 48- Loved this until most of the pan was showing and then it became very difficult to apply

LAQA &amp; Co Lil Lip- I really licked this lipstick but I have a ton of hot pink lipsticks to use up

Maybelline Whisper lipstick in Bare to Bold- I'm not really big on nude lipsticks and was glad to see this go

Target 100 pack cotton rounds- I love these and buy them in bulk

3 VS eyeliners in hot slate, total fox and bluminescent- I hate these eyeliners and will never buy them again

Stila Stay All day waterproof eyeliner in intense black- I never use liquid eyeliners so I was glad to find this was all dried up and out of my life

KVD Tattoo liquid liner in maya- its ok but see above comment

Deluxe sizes:

Lancome BiFacil- it works well but I have a neutrogena makeup remover that works almost as well and is so much cheaper

Origins modern friciton- I love this and already have a fullsize

Living Proof no frizz nourishing style cream- I will probably buy the full size of this once I use up some other hair products that I have

MUFE lipstick in N45- I hated this lipstick and glad it was only a mini, I'm not big on reds so this wont get a repurchase

Sephora Daily Makeup brush cleaner- I like this alot and already bought the bigger version

Tarte Lipstick in Inspired- I liked this mini and might consider rebuying it when I use up some of the million other ones that I have

Stila Lip glaze in apricot- I liked the color but I hated the texture

GlamGlow YouthMud Tingleexfoliate treatment- I need to buy this, it is amazing

Too Faced Tinted BB cream- Dont like the texture or the shade

MJ OH LOLA perfume vial- I liked it and might consider buying a rollerball

MJ Daisy vial- I already have a rollerball and I like it a lot

V&amp;R Flowerbomb vial- love it and bought the rollerball

Foils:

Korres Greek Yoghurt sleeping facial- no opinion samples was to small

Smashbox primer- bought a mini size of it

3 lacome gloss samples- hate the texture

3 KVD liquid foundation- it was ok

3 YSL gloss samples- liked the texture not the colors

UD Anarchy lipstick sample- loved and have 3 more to use up before I buy the full size


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 1, 2013)

I thought I did well this month but now that I've seen all your lists...I don't think I did very well haha! 

November empties

Full size:

olay quench body lotion

bella schneider beauty absolute glow cleansing milk- love this, would probably repurchase

buxom insider eyeliner- I think this is my favorite eyeliner. When I get through my eyeliner stash I would probably get this

vera wang princess perfume- I really like this perfume!

dove original clean deodorant

burt's bees lip balm

NYC quick dry nail polish

fresh sugar lip treatment, honey

josie maran argan oil

Sample:

jouer luminizing moisture tint x2

estee lauder sumptuous extreme mascara

nars tinted moisturizer- loved this, bought the full size during the VIB sale

comfort zone tranquility cream

tarte brazilliance self tanner- what can I say, I like having a little color in the winter!

wei pomegranate budding beads

mario badescu drying cream

bumble&amp;bumble hairdressers invisible oil- didn't like this as much as the macadamia oil

peter thomas roth cucumber gel mask

neutrogena visibly bright daily facial cleanser

amika nourishing mask


----------



## lorizav (Dec 1, 2013)

I had a good November, here's what I used up Full Size Avon Nail Experts Cuticle remover KMS Do Over Spray Suki Scrub benefit erase paste Klorane eye makeup remover C Booth Peppermint Foot Lotion Korres Guava Lip Butter natures Gift Kleen Hands Gel package cotton squares Package La Fresh Nail Polish Remover wipes Peter Thomas Roth AHA/BHA acne clearing gel 2 Revlon Color silk hair dyes Coach Poppy Rollerball freeman dead sea mineral bath freeman dragon fruit foot lotion Julep Reveal Treatment natures gift germ beater ELF shine eraser sheets Freeman barefoot Plum and mint foot soak Fiberwig mascara Deluxe Size Ojon Dual phase deep conditioner Burt's Bees Hand Salve la Fresh Makeup wipes organic lemongrass hand soap Derm Organic Argan oil 2 Rockaholic Fun Times Hair Spray Murad Clarifying Cleanser freeman pink grapefruit scrub Acure Argan Oil Pacifica coconut crushed pearl lotion Acure Marula oil Michael Todd Charcoal jojoba scrub Freeman Dead Sea mineral mask Veggie wash from eco Emi Jose Maran Argan Oil freeman lemon mint clay mask Napolean Persis Primer UDPP Ojon Rare blend oil perfume samples 2 Miss Dior 2 Armani Code Marc Jacobs Honey Foils/small samples Agave Healing oil Caldrea hand soaps in lavender pine,blue basil sage, sea salt neroli ,rosewater driftwood, ginger pomelo, palmarosa wild mint, honeysuckle, rosemary , sweet pea stain remover Keratage shampoo, conditioner, mask 2 Paula's choice clinical instant calm redness relief Acure facial cleanser, brightening cleanser, argan stem cell and chlorella facial scrub Eve Lom cleanser. The muslin cloth was great it the cleanser was the most disgusting thing that I have ever put on my face. it's like Vaseline . maybe good for people with dry skin Dumped JCat palette pur Lisse lip comfort


----------



## perlanga (Dec 1, 2013)

Eucerin skin calming cream

Philosophy face wash

Gillete Fusion Hydragel Shave Gel

Neutrogena Energizing Sugar Body Scrub-Fresh Citrus

Skintimate Skin Therapy Shave Gel


----------



## mrst909 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm new to this thread but have been reading it for a month or 2 and thought it was a great idea to keep track of products that I have used up, so I hope yall don't mind me jumping in the conversation! I started keeping a list towards the end of october, so the first couple things may have been used up in october but this is mostly from november:

yes to cucumber wipes (30 count)

deluxe size origins spf face lotion (from sephora sun safety kit)

olay regenerist cream 1.7 oz

revlon colorstay foundation

phyts cleansing milk--loved this but doesn't seem to be readily available for purchase and I have too many other cleansers to use up

Victorias secret angel body spray, full size

Victorias secret travel size body lotion, can't recall the scent

Victorias secret very sexy perfume--mini

Josie Maran argan moisturizer (deluxe sample size)

Burts Bees shampoo

wei mud mask (sample size from birchbox)

loccitane hand cream deluxe sample

revlon lip butter, full size

Victorias secret shea body butter, full size

Guerlain foundation (foil)

Retinol serum, full size

Herbal Essences conditioner (full size)

Avon silicone glove hand cream (1.5 oz)

buxom lip polish in dolly

Avon naturals vanilla body spray, full size (this had been sitting around my house for YEARS, I didn't like to use it as a body spray so I ended up using it as a room spray)

I think I did pretty good for just over a months time. December should also be a good month for me for using things up, since I have several products that are close to being finished.

Have a good night!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 1, 2013)

> Hey everyone, I'm new to this thread but have been reading it for a month or 2 and thought it was a great idea to keep track of products that I have used up, so I hope yall don't mind me jumping in the conversation! I started keeping a list towards the end of october, so the first couple things may have been used up in october but this is mostly from november: Have a good night!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Welcome! The more the merrier. Great job this month.


----------



## polarama (Dec 1, 2013)

I have been following along on this thread--I love it.  I didn't use up as much in November as many of you ladies but it was a great feeling -- like I feel "lighter" with a few less bottles and jars.

*Full Size*

Federic Fekkai Glossing Spray (been working on this for a year and a half!!)

St. Ives Shea Body Wash

Eucerin Daily Replenishing Moisturizing Lotion

Body Shop Shea Butter Body Butter

I'm traveling quite a bit in December so I'll have a chance to use up a lot of foils.


----------



## samplegal (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *polarama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have been following along on this thread--I love it.  I didn't use up as much in November as many of you ladies but it was a great feeling -- like I feel "lighter" with a few less bottles and jars.
It's so true, and I'm working on reducing my stash. Just keeping track makes me feel like I'm going to hone in for the kill on products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey everyone, I'm new to this thread but have been reading it for a month or 2 and thought it was a great idea to keep track of products that I have used up, so I hope yall don't mind me jumping in the conversation! I started keeping a list towards the end of october, so the first couple things may have been used up in october but this is mostly from november:

Yep, seeing the lists is inspiring. I love this thread, and am glad to see more people participate! Welcome!


----------



## eucala08 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Used Up*

Ganier (sp) Shampoo Sample

Olive oil Makeup Remover wipes (Don't remember the actual brand)--wouldn't repurchase

Bath and Body Works body wash in their Paris scent

*Tossed*

Physcians Formula False lashes formula--Didn't like the way it made my lashes look


----------



## OohLala21 (Dec 2, 2013)

November Empties!

*Full Size:*

Vanilla Silk Cream deep conditioner 

BBW Hand Soap

*Deluxe:*

Nourish Organic Coconut &amp; Argan body lotion - absolutely HATED the scent but managed to use it up 

Vasanti BrightenUp face scrub

Pop Beauty Smoky Lash mascara

Lash Fusion XL mascara

Sephora Anti Shine foundation primer 

BBW Rainkissed Leaves body lotion 

Caudalie Vinosource eye cream 

Gold Bond deep moisture body wash 

Sephora Instant Moisturizer

Nume finishing serum 

Vaseline Repairing Moisture body lotion 

*Foils:*

First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream 

Clinique Even Better Eyes

Bliss fabulous foaming face wash 

Dr. Brant Pores No More Anti-Aging Mattifying lotion x2

Acacia Protein oil 

*Perfume Samples*: 

Thierry Mugler Alien 

Viva la Juicy Noir


----------



## gemstone (Dec 3, 2013)

Full size: l'occitane hand cream in peony Living proof prime style extender Living proof no frizz conditioner Cvs apricot body scrub Dr. Jart+ water fuse bb cream Lush cupcake mask 10 minute whitening treatment Crest 3d white toothpaste Loreal smoothing deep conditioner Travel sized: Serge normant meta luxe hairspray No. 4 clarifying shampoo No. 4 super comb prep &amp; protect Body shop scrub in grapefruit Juice beauty green apple peel Foils: 2 packets of glamglow super mud


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 4, 2013)

My November empties: Full size: Avon peppermint delight bubble bath-smelled so good!! Sample size: Bumble &amp; bumble color minded conditioner-it was ok, smelled good Clairol conditioner from a box of hair color Peter Thomas Roth mega rich shampoo &amp; conditioner-hated these, my fiancÃ©e ended up using them 1 hotel shampoo &amp; 2 hotel conditioners 1 hotel hand lotion Foils: Sebastian Drench shampoo Caldera mandarin vetiver hand soap Must try to use up more stuff in December!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 6, 2013)

November Empties!

Full Size:


LUSH So White Bath Bomb - this may be the best scent I have ever smelled.  I wish LUSH made more products with this scent it smells heavenly.  The bath bomb was huge as well and was probably my favorite I have tried.
LUSH Golden Wonder Bath Bomb - this was a great bath bomb too.  Really big and had a lot of stars and shimmer.  Would definitely repurchase.
Bath Bomb from a local bath shop - I got this for free for liking the shop on Facebook.  It was okay but I don't think I would buy one.
ban sweet simplicity deodorant - I always come back to this deodorant.  I won it once from a magazine and always buy one every few times I buy deodorant.  It works well and isn't very expensive.

Travel Size:


Joico K-Pak Moisture Intense Hydrator - love, love, love!  Bought this randomly at Ulta one day because it was on sale and I'm so glad I did.  It smells nice and works so good.  I actually like this better than the amika hair mask.  My hair is thick and wavy and this keeps it smooth, soft, and tangle free.  I will buy a full size when I'm done all my other hair masks.
Lancome Exfoliant Fraichelle Invigorating Body Scrub - this was okay.  Was a GWP.  Did not like the smell. Would not buy this in the future. 
DermOrganic Daily Conditioning Shampoo - Was okay, Wouldn't buy.
L'Occitane Dry Skin Hand Cream - This works wonderful for my dreadfully dry hands.  I would buy it again in the future.
Bain de Terre Nourishing Shampoo - From BB.  I didn't care for this or the conditioner.  I was happy to be finished them!
Bain de Terre Nourishing Conditioner - .

Deluxe Samples:


Willa Clear Face Moisturizer - BB sample from like last October.  I didn't really like this at all.  It was more like a serum than a moisturizer.  Was not moisturizing enough for my dry skin.  Was so happy to finish this.
Caldrea Ginger Pomelo - I love these little samples.  This one smelled great. 
Mrs. Meyer's Basil Hand Soap - Smelled okay.
LUSH Rose Jam Body Wash - I feel like I need another sample of this to have an opinion.  I barely got one use of the sample which is surprising since LUSH samples usually last me a few times but this one was tiny.  So I don't really have a verdict on this one.
LUSH The Olive Branch Body Wash - I've tried this before and love it!  Super moisturizing and has a great scent.

Foils:

derma e Soothing Serum - I despised all 3 of these derma e samples.  They left my face feeling unclean and gross.

derma e Soothing Moisturizing Cream

derma e Cleanser (lost the packet so don't know the real name)

Perfume:

Sample of Marc Jacobs Honey - this smells so good!  I would buy it if I wasn't overwhelmed with all of the perfume I currently own.

This was a good month for me!  Still not managing to use up any makeup but at least I'm actually using products up.


----------



## wrkreads (Dec 8, 2013)

A little late to the party, but here are my November empties. It was a great month for clearing out items before my SS gifts arrived.

Full size:


_Pantene Natural Fusion Shampoo in Moisture Balance_ â€“ This was an okay cleansing shampoo, but was too drying to use all the time. I would maybe buy again.
_Olay Complete All Day UV Moisture Creme_ â€“ This was my go-to moisturizer for the last few years, but having tried some new brands, I realize this is quite thick, and may be contributing to my oily skin and breakouts. I wonâ€™t rebuy again.
_NYC Smooth Skin Liquid Makeup in Ivory_ â€“ Iâ€™m pitching this. The colour is a good match, but itâ€™s too heavy. Itâ€™s so thick that I needed to scoop out the product with an orange stick, it will not pore out of the bottle no matter how many ketchup tricks I try. I donâ€™t usually wear full foundation anyway, so Iâ€™m not really upset.
_Hard Candy Ginormous Lash Volumizing Mascara in Carbon Black_ â€“ This is my holy grail of mascaras so far, and Iâ€™ve used up my tube. This is a definite repurchase, once I use up some samples I got recently.
_elf Lengthening &amp; Defining Mascara_ â€“ This had a brush that was teeny, and the formula was way too dry, so no repurchase. I was only able to use 3-4 times before it was too dry to apply.
_Maybelline Expert Eyes Moisturizing Eye Makeup Remover_ â€“ Iâ€™m pitching this. I tried so hard to use it up, but itâ€™s like applying baby oil to your face. It does remove eye makeup without causing any stinging, but it feels my face feeling really gross. I have a better remover now, so Iâ€™m okay with pitching and never rebuying.

Deluxe Sample:


_H2O+ Face Oasis hydrating treatment_ â€“ This is a smaller sample than the one I tried previously, but I think itâ€™s the same product. Oddly enough, I found this sample was okay: not sticky, and didnâ€™t cause breakouts, but Iâ€™m not sure what the difference was. I wonâ€™t rebuy due to the conflicting results.
_Bare Minerals Advance Protection SPF 20 Moisturizer_ â€“ I didnâ€™t like the feeling (too thick) or smell (chemically), so no rebuy on this.
_Every Beauty Makeup Remover Pads_ â€“ These worked okay, but were nothing special, so no rebuy.
_La Fresh Cleansing Wipes_ â€“ All three varieties were very wet and a good size. They didnâ€™t take off eye makeup very easily though, I really had to scrub. No rebuy since it was too much work.
_Pretty Yummy hand lotion in Vanilla Lime_ â€“ Only one scent this month, and itâ€™s my new favourite. Iâ€™ve already rebought 3-4 of this scent, even with my huge stash of other scents.
_B Kamins Brightening Mask_ â€“  While I liked it, the price is way too high to rebuy.
_Balea Pore Minimizing Face Mask in Black Currant &amp; Soybean_ â€“ I hated this, and I pledge never to buy Balea masks again because I always have bad reactions.

Foil:


_Amore Pacific Future Response Age Defense Creme_ â€“ Not really a big enough sample to form a solid opinion, but it seemed like an old lady style cream.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 8, 2013)

Only 7 days in and I already have more empties for December than I did for the whole month of November!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missionista (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Only 7 days in and I already have more empties for December than I did for the whole month of November!!!






Yeah, it goes in fits and spurts like that for me too.  Barely used anything, and no full size products one month, then like 7 full size and a whole bunch of samples the next.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought I did well this month but now that I've seen all your lists...I don't think I did very well haha! 

November empties

Full size:

olay quench body lotion

bella schneider beauty absolute glow cleansing milk- love this, would probably repurchase

buxom insider eyeliner- I think this is my favorite eyeliner. When I get through my eyeliner stash I would probably get this

vera wang princess perfume- I really like this perfume!

dove original clean deodorant

burt's bees lip balm

NYC quick dry nail polish

fresh sugar lip treatment, honey

josie maran argan oil

Sample:

jouer luminizing moisture tint x2

estee lauder sumptuous extreme mascara

nars tinted moisturizer- loved this, bought the full size during the VIB sale

comfort zone tranquility cream

tarte brazilliance self tanner- what can I say, I like having a little color in the winter!

wei pomegranate budding beads

mario badescu drying cream

bumble&amp;bumble hairdressers invisible oil- didn't like this as much as the macadamia oil

peter thomas roth cucumber gel mask

neutrogena visibly bright daily facial cleanser

amika nourishing mask
I didn't even know it was possible to use up an entire bottle of nail polish. haha!! Good Job!!


----------



## jessilng (Dec 9, 2013)

I went through my cupboards this morning and did a major clean out of makeup stuffs. Didn't photo it or note it all down because it was just too much. Of the unopened samples I get from subs, I saved only my favorites or ones I have been looking forward to trying and the others are going to be wrapped as stocking stuffers. I pretty much tossed anything open that I don't use at least weekly or lippies that were more than a year old. Also, since I have a fair share of twist bands now, I tossed all those other random hair ties hanging out in the back of the drawer. And nail polishes that were 2+years old. While I was at it I cleaned all my makeup brushes and the eyelash curler too. I love how you rediscover things when you clean out your stash. Weirdly, I feel like I have more options now that I can see them all again. Or maybe it's just that I love more of what I can see in my stash now. The one thing I didn't get to was depoting some eyeshadows. I'd like to get a slightly larger palette (I just have the ipsy glam rx) to fit a couple more shadows in.


----------



## katielp (Dec 9, 2013)

[@]jessilng[/@] I did the same thing this morning and it was hard but it felt good. Today I went through nail polish. I already went through my makeup and skincare last week. Next up is hair and body products. I'm trying to keep only products i truly love and to start living a less cluttered life


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Dec 18, 2013)

Leaving town for the next 2.5 weeks so I figured I'd post my December empties early and just include and travel size I finish during my trip in my January empties. I actually managed to finish a lot in only 2/3 of a month

Full Size:

B&amp;BW Shower Gel in Warm Sugar Vanilla- I love this stuff itâ€™s amazing, currently using the same product in a different smell

B&amp;BW Triple Moisture Body Cream in Warm Vermont apple- love the moisture hate the smell

Absolute cleansing tissue- these work well and Iâ€™m currently using up another pack

Maybelline Baby Lips in Quenched- liked it, fresh is better but I have another of these to use up

Chesapeake Bay Candle in Tahitian Vanilla- Love the smell but it disappeared way to fast

Origins Drink Up Intensive Mask- Love this mask, itâ€™s amazing and has a great smell. Have already repurchased

Minis and Deluxe:

B&amp;BW Mason Jar Candle in Merry Cookie- great smell, so glad I bought multiple.

FAB Radiance Pads- These work fine, Iâ€™m not  in love with them, but I would use them again if they came into my possession.

Retreat Body Lotion- super watery

Lancome BiFacil- like but works just as well as my Neutrogena so Iâ€™ll keep buying that

Bare Minerals LashDomiation Mascara- this is the second time Iâ€™ve sampled this mascara and the second time Iâ€™ve tossed it in less than a week. Next time Iâ€™m just not opening it.

Serge Normant Dry Shampoo- I never use dry shampoo so this took me forever to use up. My hair just doesnâ€™t get oily.

YuBe Moisturizing Skin Cream- hate the smell and it doesnâ€™t absorb my into my skin

LM Tinted Moisturizer in Nude- just not for me, Iâ€™m a fan of powder foundations

Carols Daughter Repairing Hair Mask- worked well enough

Stila Lip Glaze in Loganberry- liked the color but not a fan on stila lip glazeâ€™s

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Berry and Coral- love this lip balm and both of these colors are amazing

Acrona Cranberry Gommage- worked ok but Origins Modern friction in much better

Origins Active Charcoal Mask-I donâ€™t notice any big differences after use

PTR Oilless Oil- not a fan of oil moisturizers

Perfume vials:

Versace Bright Crystal- like and would use more samples but not enough to buy

V&amp;R Flowerbomb- love this and bought rollerball

Samples and Foils:

Stila Colorbalm Lipstick in Natasha- like the lipstick but not my color

UD Revolution Lipstick in Obsessed- great lipstick and color

Murad Clarying Wipe- hated the smell, too small to see any real effects

Boscia Pore Purifying Black Stips- I just donâ€™t understand these

Murad Pore &amp; Line Minimizing Hydrator

Miss Jessie Rapid Recovery Treatment- great deep conditioner

Murad Hydro Dynamic Ultimate Moisture- love this, wish it wasnâ€™t so tiny

Korres Vitamin E Face Primer- overpowering smell

Voesch Green Tea Pedicure- kind of weird


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey ladies, what is it about reading about other people's empties that is so gratifying and fun? I really need to know!

I've been saving up  my empties now too... hahah! I feel like a hoarder or something. But in reality, I'm kind of into reusing packaging because I make my own cosmetics sometimes (I've made my own lip balm, solid perfume, mascara, eyelash conditioner) and it really helps to have those empty bottles to repot or you know... travel. Also, it's good for me to save them up because then I can do a better job of sorting and recycling.

I have lots of empties to share, but they're not all from one month, I'd say they're from November to December. I'll get them together over the break and share! I can't wait!


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies, what is it about reading about other people's empties that is so gratifying and fun? I really need to know!

I've been saving up  my empties now too... hahah! I feel like a hoarder or something. But in reality, I'm kind of into reusing packaging because I make my own cosmetics sometimes (I've made my own lip balm, solid perfume, mascara, eyelash conditioner) and it really helps to have those empty bottles to repot or you know... travel. Also, it's good for me to save them up because then I can do a better job of sorting and recycling.

I have lots of empties to share, but they're not all from one month, I'd say they're from November to December. I'll get them together over the break and share! I can't wait!
i think it's the fact that in the makeup comunity, all people talk about are the new shinies we buy and how pretty they are and the possibilities -- but rarely do we get to hear about whether they were well used and loved! seeing a person's empties list speaks to me about the quality of the product more than hearing about people's hauls. We all tend to buy so much stuff but rarely do we end up liking it all that much, and even more rare do we finish it! an item on an empties list speaks to me of a well loved product.

post your empties! we'd love to see what you used and how you liked them.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 21, 2013)

> i think it's the fact that in the makeup comunity, all people talk about are the new shinies we buy and how pretty they are and the possibilities -- but rarely do we get to hear about whether they were well used and loved! seeing a person's empties list speaks to me about the quality of the product more than hearing about people's hauls. We all tend to buy so much stuff but rarely do we end up liking it all that much, and even more rare do we finish it! an item on an empties list speaks to me of a well loved product.


 This!! I love seeing what people liked enough to use up, especially if you see the same things pop up on the lists of two or three people. I know I have my "go to" products that I use over &amp; over. Right now I am concentrating on using up stuff that's opened. I have several lotions other items that I started using and then moved onto something else just because it was new. So I'm hoping to have a great empties list this month.


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This!! I love seeing what people liked enough to use up, especially if you see the same things pop up on the lists of two or three people. I know I have my "go to" products that I use over &amp; over.

Right now I am concentrating on using up stuff that's opened. I have several lotions other items that I started using and then moved onto something else just because it was new. So I'm hoping to have a great empties list this month.
Exactly! If I see something pop up in the empties list of several people, then that could potentially be what makes it a "buy" for me.

I feel you on the lotions... i have so much stuff half empty right now for the same reason. I went and did a count, and it's over 20 products. Yikes!


----------



## MUMami (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello Lovelies!

So glad I'm not the only one to feel some sort of gratification when finishing a product!

I'm gearing up for a serious makeup diet/no buy (*with some limited exceptions) in 2014 to make room for more important matters - getting physically and financially fit, and also investing in a decent wardrobe!  But I'll admit it's much more fun to buy a blush than a blouse these days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My list is small, but I have separated my collection into items I'm trying to use up and get out of my makeup stash. I'm going to joining the Monday club (great idea) and definitely  have a Project X Pan in the works -  there should be a Project Palette Pan as well which I'm thinking of starting (if there isn't one already)

***ALL GONE***

Lorac Tantalizer Bronzer _(the Big ole' one)_

*This was my first ever bronzer from about 5-6 years ago.  Back then I didn't know how to apply it, and I put it all over my face for that 'sun-kissed' glow, which in reality was more like a crazy disco-ball, orange glow - lol.  But it was a beautiful glow when applied properly and subtlety.  Over the years my experience and knowledge grew, and I did make this work for me appropriately - then the top broke, so it became my bronzer for my neck/chest area,  I never quite 'hit pan' on it - but I wore it down so much that no matter how hard I scrubbed or how ruff a brush I used, no product or color would come out.  So glad I got threw it though - it definitely was a monster to go through.

Bobbi Brown Corrector - Peach

*I only bought this for my wedding last year, its a good corrector but MY GOD so $$$!! I don't think I would repurchase. There's plenty alternatives on the market that I think do a better job and give you more product. I would have definitely used this up in a couple months time if I used everyday.

 Rimmel Lipliner - EastEnd Snob

*2nd repurchase, one of the easiest and prettiest Nude Pink lip liners around - especially for someone who's not _that_ into lip liner.

Stila Convertible color (sample)

*wish I knew the color - it wasn't listed anywhere on the package which was weird. I've been searching for a cream blush that will actually stay put on my cheeks (I'm oily/combo)  Needless to say I'm still searching.  Pretty color though (whatever it was) but did not last at all.

Boscia BB Cream (sample)

*I squeezed way too much out of the tube... I had originally tried a sample of this a year ago and thought I loved it, But this time when I used it, it just didn't seem moisturizing at all - and went on kind of gritty.  BB Creams so far have all been a FAIL for me.

***TOSSED***

UDPP - Original Formula

*I've had this for ages in the original packaging which SUCKS so bad. The paint from the tube flakes off and gets on your face, and its impossible to get the purple flecks out w/o ruining your makeup underneath. I still had more left in the tube but it was so thick and drying up - made my shadows impossible to blend I just couldn't take it anymore.  

Milani Bronzer #2 Medium

*I ht major pan on this, there was still quite a bit left around the edges, but the top of the compact had broken a few months back, so it just wasn't sanitary anymore... I have tons of other bronzers to use so I had to say goodbye to this.  Very nice bronzer, esp. in the summer. I think this was discontinued though.


----------



## debs15 (Dec 27, 2013)

With consistent use this month, I've finally finished the following items:


AmLactin body lotion
Shu Uemura brow pencil
OPI cuticle oil
TJ pumpkin body butter
EOS lip balm
Neutrogena eye makeup remover

Finally! I have more things to finish and my deadline is by the end of next month.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 28, 2013)

December was a very good month. I'm getting ready to leave town, so I'll post what I've used thus far and anything I use on vacation will go on January's list.

Full Sized


Feeling Smitten Mini Cupcake Bath Bombs â€“ my very first birchbox store purchase. Now that Iâ€™ve experienced Lush bath bombs, these are definitely inferior
Isle of Luxe Glowing Body Polish â€“ I picked this up at a restaurant while on vacation. I loved it! I think I will try making this on my own as the only ingredients listed are coconut oil, sea salt and essential oil for fragrance
Avon Moisture Therapy Intensive Hand Cream for Extremely Dry Skin â€“ this is an inexpensive but really effective hand cream.
Lush Shoot for the Stars Bath Bomb â€“ this was my first â€œspecialâ€ Lush bath bombâ€¦wow! Loved the scent and the way it made the bath water turn colors. It really did look like a sunset in my tub! I will definitely repurchase.
Amika Nourishing Mask â€“ I purchased this during the liter sale and I love it. So happy that I bought 2.
Model Co lipgloss Showgirl Red
Lulah Body Wash in Vanilla Orchid
LUSH Bombardino Bath Bomb - I haven't met a Lush bath bomb that I haven't liked and this was no different.

Deluxe Sized


REN Hydra-calm Cleansing Milk
Tiossan Body Cream â€“ I know a lot of gals didnâ€™t like the â€œpencil shavingsâ€ scent of this cream. I found that after I put it on, that scent dissipated somewhat and became a woodsy, warm scent. I liked the scent, but it didnâ€™t absorb well.
Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin Perfecting Polisher
Bumble &amp; Bumble Hairdresserâ€™s Invisible Oil
21 Drops Invigorate Aromatherapy Oil
Fortune Cookie Soap Co Whipped Cream (I Yam What I Yam said the Marshmallow) â€“ while I wasnâ€™t a fan of the scent, I love the moisturizing quality of this cream.
Weleda Sea Buckthorn Replenishing Body Lotion
DDF Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer â€“ I like this and traded for a few more. I donâ€™t notice a difference in my pores, but I have noticed smoother skin and diminished fine lines.
Ole Henriksen Truth Serum Collagen Booster â€“ love this stuff! Makes my skin feel so nice and I love the citrus scent. I have the .5 oz that I am working on now.
Tarte Amazonian Clay 12 hour blush-a carded sample, but I got a weeks worth of wear out of it. If I ever run out of blush (unlikely!) I will consider purchasing.
Lâ€™Occitane Shea Hand Cream â€“ love this!
Estee lauder Idealist Even Skintone Illuminator
Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion skin exfoliant â€“ my 2nd sample of this. Absolutely love this! I may buy this when Iâ€™m out of scrubs.
Nexxus Humectress Ultimate Moisture Conditioner
Big Sexy Hair Blow Dry Volumizing Gel â€“ I really liked this and have the full sized to use as well.
Big Sexy Hair Weather Proof Humidity Resistant Spray
Betty Ko Body Polish â€“ didnâ€™t care for this, too chunky
Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair eye Serum Infusion â€“ not impressed
Laura Mercier Foundation Primer

Foils


Eden Bodyworks Jojoba Monoi All Natural Deep Conditioner
Naturopathica Beech Tree &amp; Ginseng Daily Moisturizer â€“ I really liked how moisturized my skin felt after this cream. Smelled lovely too.
CK One 3 in 1 face makeup
Exuviance Daily Antioxidant Peel x 2
Skin 79 super BB Cream x 3 â€“ less coverage than Iâ€™d like, but I didnâ€™t get the rash that Missha gave me
Hempz  Pure Herbal Extracts Body Butter
Alterna Bamboo Shampoo &amp; Conditioner
The Concord Soap Company Body Butter x 2 â€“ these little packets had enough to do one leg each, lol. I liked the product though. Moisturizing without being greasy. Absorbed well.
Ahava Mineral Botanic Velvet Body Lotion
Ahava Mineral Botanic Velvet Body Wash
Hempz Age Defying Herbal Body Moisturizer
Matrix Biolage Exquisite Oil Micro-oil Shampoo &amp; Conditioner
Heavenly Silk Daily Skin Nourishing Moisturizer Anti-Aging &amp; Firming Lotion
DevaCurl â€“Ultra Defining Gel â€“ I like this and have the full size
Drybar Cream Soda Smoothing Cream
Mizani True Textures Curl Soft Moisturizing Leave In CrÃ¨me
Ahava Deadsea Plants Firming Body Cream

Perfume (I canâ€™t believe I only used up one sample of perfume this month)


Tocca Margaux

Tossed â€“ I decided to just get rid of things that I didnâ€™t absolutely love. Itâ€™s ridiculous to keep the stuff thinking I will use it when I have so many other things that I really do like.


Revlon ColorStay Aqua Mineral Makeup â€“ I got this in a trade and I misread what it was. I thought it was a liquid foundation. I did give it a try, but I have dry skin as it is and this only accentuated my fine lines and my pores.
Philosophy Divine Infinity Velvet Eyeliner Powder Duo â€“ Iâ€™ve never tried a powder eyeliner before and not sure I will again. Iâ€™ve never had â€œraccoonâ€ eyes until I tried this. Not for me.
All Things Earthly Honeysuckle Sugar Scrub Soap Cubes â€“ While these smelled nice, the sample sized cubes were really too small to work with.
Dolce &amp; Gabana Desire perfume sample â€“ too sweet for my taste and Iâ€™ve decided that life is too short to wear perfume that I donâ€™t care for. Especially when my hoard stash is so large.
Kat Von D Lipstick in Celebutard â€“ ughâ€¦the color is yuck on me. I was going to keep it to tone down other lipsticks, but I have a lip pencil that I use for that.
Benefit Benetint â€“ sample I got from Birchbox. It was more than half gone, but it got cloudy and I donâ€™t really care for it anyway.
Eyeko Fat Eye Stick â€“ got this in a trade and used a couple of times, but it had no staying power.
Cailyn Gel Liner in purple â€“ dried out and I donâ€™t really care for the formula
LMDB True Color CrÃ¨me Eye Shadow Starry Night â€“ This is an oily mess. Love the brand most of the time, but this one was awful. Tried to use it since itâ€™s such a prestige brand, but decided I just donâ€™t want to try too hard to love something. Itâ€™s ok if I donâ€™t like it.
Avon Big Color Eye Pencil
The Fortune Cookie Soap Co Exfoliating Body butter â€œSandy Clawsâ€ â€“ the nut (?) chunks were way too big and sharp. Ouch! Plus, I didnâ€™t really care for the chocolate chai scent.
The Fortune Cookie Soap Co Whatâ€™s This roll on perfume â€“ didnâ€™t care for the fruity smell


----------



## MUMami (Dec 28, 2013)

I've just used up my beloved Revlon Peach Petal Lipgloss - which is now discontinued.

Cannot find another drugstore dupe for this - so I may be forced to go high end.

So sad - my fave nude gloss ever.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 29, 2013)

December empties: Full size: -Philosophy melon daiquiri body wash (I love philosophy body wash, but it will be a while before I repurchase. Too many others to use up!) -publix brand nail polish remover -Aussie Aussome volume hair spray -simple exfoliating facial wipes (I don't know why I got the exfoliating kind, they sort of hurt my face. Won't be repurchasing considering I bought my weight in wipes at the yes to sale!) -neutrogena mineral sheers loose powder (will repurchase. This is my favorite loose powder. The only kind I own, shockingly) -100 cotton balls Deluxe -dry bar southern belle volumizing mousse (repurchased) -drybar detox dry shampoo (repurchased. Trying to lay off the dry shampoo. It dries my scalp out in the worst way) -benefit porefessional x2 (repurchased full size. This is now my HG primer) -big sexy stay and play hairspray - big sexy powder play (won't repurchase. Made my hair feel nasty at the roots ) -too faced shadow insurance Sample LA Fresh oil free face cleanser Sephora body wash pods in chocolate, lagoon, and orange blossom Folle de joie perfume sample


----------



## lorizav (Dec 29, 2013)

December empties!!! Full size 2 boxes Garnier Hair Dye Aussie 3 minute Miracle Missha BB cream Clean and Clear Popped Pimple relief Garnier Fructis Sleek n Shine Shampoo and Conditioner Revlon Flaming Fishnets Nail Strips BBW Sparkling Snow Hand soap Dial hand soap Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange Shower Gel and Lotion Organic Lemongrass Hand Soap My handmade chocolate soaps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Alba Botanical Even Advanced Enzyme Scrub Avalon Organic Vit C renewal Cleanser Secret Deoderant Deluxe Size Dr Brandt CC Glow X out shine Bumble and Bumble Color Minded Shampoo Weleda arnica massage oil Weleda rose massage oil bamboo Alterna fade proof fluide PC 5% Benzoyl Peroxide Foils/small samples Drybar cream soda smoothing cream. YUCK L'occitane concentre de lait Essential oil some orange fragrance Bumble and Bumble Hairdressers oil Glam glow youth mud


----------



## lorizav (Dec 29, 2013)

December empties!!! Full size 2 boxes Garnier Hair Dye Aussie 3 minute Miracle Missha BB cream Clean and Clear Popped Pimple relief Garnier Fructis Sleek n Shine Shampoo and Conditioner Revlon Flaming Fishnets Nail Strips BBW Sparkling Snow Hand soap Dial hand soap Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange Shower Gel and Lotion Organic Lemongrass Hand Soap My handmade chocolate soaps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Alba Botanical Even Advanced Enzyme Scrub Avalon Organic Vit C renewal Cleanser Secret Deoderant Deluxe Size Dr Brandt CC Glow X out shine Bumble and Bumble Color Minded Shampoo Weleda arnica massage oil Weleda rose massage oil bamboo Alterna fade proof fluide PC 5% Benzoyl Peroxide Foils/small samples Drybar cream soda smoothing cream. YUCK L'occitane concentre de lait Essential oil some orange fragrance Bumble and Bumble Hairdressers oil Glam glow youth mud


----------



## ddalgi (Dec 29, 2013)

Skin79 Hot Pink Label BB cream - had this for a long time. Now on bottle #2! Spectro unscented cleanser - on bottle 500 probably lol Lancome Doll Lashes mascara - will repurchase eventually Skinfood Lemon Brightening Morning Cleanser


----------



## lorizav (Dec 29, 2013)

December empties!!! Full size 2 boxes Garnier Hair Dye Aussie 3 minute Miracle Missha BB cream Clean and Clear Popped Pimple relief Garnier Fructis Sleek n Shine Shampoo and Conditioner Revlon Flaming Fishnets Nail Strips BBW Sparkling Snow Hand soap Dial hand soap Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange Shower Gel and Lotion Organic Lemongrass Hand Soap My handmade chocolate soaps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Alba Botanical Even Advanced Enzyme Scrub Avalon Organic Vit C renewal Cleanser Secret Deoderant Deluxe Size Dr Brandt CC Glow X out shine Bumble and Bumble Color Minded Shampoo Weleda arnica massage oil Weleda rose massage oil bamboo Alterna fade proof fluide PC 5% Benzoyl Peroxide Foils/small samples Drybar cream soda smoothing cream. YUCK L'occitane concentre de lait Essential oil some orange fragrance Bumble and Bumble Hairdressers oil Glam glow youth mud


----------



## lorizav (Dec 29, 2013)

December empties!!! Full size 2 boxes Garnier Hair Dye Aussie 3 minute Miracle Missha BB cream Clean and Clear Popped Pimple relief Garnier Fructis Sleek n Shine Shampoo and Conditioner Revlon Flaming Fishnets Nail Strips BBW Sparkling Snow Hand soap Dial hand soap Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange Shower Gel and Lotion Organic Lemongrass Hand Soap My handmade chocolate soaps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Alba Botanical Even Advanced Enzyme Scrub Avalon Organic Vit C renewal Cleanser Secret Deoderant Deluxe Size Dr Brandt CC Glow X out shine Bumble and Bumble Color Minded Shampoo Weleda arnica massage oil Weleda rose massage oil bamboo Alterna fade proof fluide PC 5% Benzoyl Peroxide Foils/small samples Drybar cream soda smoothing cream. YUCK L'occitane concentre de lait Essential oil some orange fragrance Bumble and Bumble Hairdressers oil Glam glow youth mud


----------



## lorizav (Dec 29, 2013)

December empties!!! Full size 2 boxes Garnier Hair Dye Aussie 3 minute Miracle Missha BB cream Clean and Clear Popped Pimple relief Garnier Fructis Sleek n Shine Shampoo and Conditioner Revlon Flaming Fishnets Nail Strips BBW Sparkling Snow Hand soap Dial hand soap Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange Shower Gel and Lotion Organic Lemongrass Hand Soap My handmade chocolate soaps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Alba Botanical Even Advanced Enzyme Scrub Avalon Organic Vit C renewal Cleanser Secret Deoderant Deluxe Size Dr Brandt CC Glow X out shine Bumble and Bumble Color Minded Shampoo Weleda arnica massage oil Weleda rose massage oil bamboo Alterna fade proof fluide PC 5% Benzoyl Peroxide Foils/small samples Drybar cream soda smoothing cream. YUCK L'occitane concentre de lait Essential oil some orange fragrance Bumble and Bumble Hairdressers oil Glam glow youth mud


----------



## MUMami (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

December empties!!!

Full size
2 boxes Garnier Hair Dye
Aussie 3 minute Miracle
Missha BB cream
Clean and Clear Popped Pimple relief
Garnier Fructis Sleek n Shine Shampoo and Conditioner
Revlon Flaming Fishnets Nail Strips
BBW Sparkling Snow Hand soap
Dial hand soap
Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange Shower Gel and Lotion
Organic Lemongrass Hand Soap
My handmade chocolate soaps





Alba Botanical Even Advanced Enzyme Scrub
Avalon Organic Vit C renewal Cleanser
Secret Deoderant

Deluxe Size
Dr Brandt CC Glow
X out shine
Bumble and Bumble Color Minded Shampoo
Weleda arnica massage oil
Weleda rose massage oil
bamboo Alterna fade proof fluide
PC 5% Benzoyl Peroxide

Foils/small samples
Drybar cream soda smoothing cream. YUCK
L'occitane concentre de lait
Essential oil some orange fragrance
Bumble and Bumble Hairdressers oil
Glam glow youth mud
Would you go out and buy the full size glam glow? What was your thoughts on that?


----------



## lorizav (Dec 29, 2013)

My iPad truly apologizes for the multiple posts


----------



## lorizav (Dec 29, 2013)

As for the glam glow, I liked it but would not buy it without a deep discount or if BB had it and I could get it for points. They do have a sampler of their 3products on their site but its a bit pricey too


----------



## saycrackagain (Dec 30, 2013)

Friends, I have done what some only deemed impossible. In Nov and Dec I have finished........ Not one. Not two. Not three. Not four!! NOT FIVE... But SIX NAIL POLISHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sumayyah (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Friends, I have done what some only deemed impossible. In Nov and Dec I have finished........

Not one.

Not two.

Not three.

Not four!!

NOT FIVE...

But SIX NAIL POLISHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OMG Congratulations!  How did you do that? I'm impressed!


----------



## saycrackagain (Dec 30, 2013)

> OMG Congratulations! Â How did you do that? I'm impressed!


 They each had about 1/3 to 1/2 left. I basically used just those on fingers and toes for weeks, changing every couple days.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Friends, I have done what some only deemed impossible. In Nov and Dec I have finished........

Not one.

Not two.

Not three.

Not four!!

NOT FIVE...

But SIX NAIL POLISHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations!!! So proud of you!


----------



## katielp (Dec 30, 2013)

December Empties Full size Jergens natural glow lotion (eek! This was so old) Suave homemade almond cookies shower gel H20 hydrating body butter Makeup forever mat velvet foundation Rommel stay matte powder Deluxe sample Bain de terre shampoo and conditioner Dr Brandt cc glow Dr jart bb cream Juice beauty cc cream Bare minerals mineral veil Tarte brazillance self tanner Random mini mineral bath sampl Foils Bb curls shampoo and conditioner Bb thickening shampoo and conditioner Bb straight shampoo and conditioner Living proof no frizz shampoo and conditioner Living proof thickening cream Kiehls ultimate strength hand salve Salt of the earth body cream and bath salts Derma e soothing cleanser and serum Bb brilliantine Dermalogica special cleansing gel Perfect matte body perfection gel Kiel's bb cream Benefit stay flawless Lorac tantalizer 100% pure coconut body cream and eye cream Acure brightening facial scrub Tocca Margaux That feels good to be done with all those. It felt like a totally random month but I'm really trying to hard to use stuff up!


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 30, 2013)

*December empties:*

*Full Size*

Clear Shampoo

Neutrogena Oil Free Makeup Remover

Rimmel Stay Matte

Olay Fresh Effects makeup wipes

Nivea Lip Butter - this was a huge tin and I feel weirdly accomplished for finishing it

Batiste Dark and Deep Brown Dry Shampoo

Caress Evenly Gorgeous Body Wash

*Deluxe *

Joanna Vargas Daily Serum

KMS FreeShape

Ole Henriksen Truth to Go Wipes

Anastasia Clear Brow Gel

Lush Ro's Argan Body Conditioner

Ole Henriksen African Red Tea Foaming Cleanser

Tarte Clean Slate Poreless Primer

*Sample*

FAB Ultra Repair Cream

Katy Perry Killer Queen Perfume

Some clay sheet mask

Philosophy Full of Promise serum

Kerastase Chroma Riche

Philosophy Full of Promise for Eyes

Couture Colour Pequi Oil Treatment

*Candles* - I usually wouldn't include these but I've been on such a huge candle kick lately and burned through a few

Random Fresh Cotton candle

BBW Red Velvet Cupcake

BBW Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin

Yankee Candles Coconut Vanilla

*Tossed*

Maybelline Colossal Volume Express Mascara - meh, I like more dramatic mascaras.

BECCA Ever Matte Primer - this was mostly gone but it didn't really keep me matte.

Aloxxi Flexible Hairspray - oh my god this smelled so awful.


----------



## GlamBabe (Dec 30, 2013)

Ya'll did so good! OMG I am so behind everyone, I have soooo much stuff still. And more coming!!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Dec 30, 2013)

For January, I used up some
-Mane &amp; Tail shampoo and conditioner
-V05 Strawberries and cream conditioner

-CVS brand nail polish remover

-Freeman beauty Avocado &amp; Oatmeal mask in the travel sized package

and that's it pretty much lmao!
I find it so hard to consistently use any product every day!


----------



## debs15 (Dec 30, 2013)

This past weekend, I managed to finish my Diorskin Nude foundation, Shu Uemura brow pencil and a BBW lotion. Finally!

Now I'm looking around to see what I should try to finish next...


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats to everyone on finishing up products.

There's a quote I love that goes: "Use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without." This thread reminds me of that!

Ok, so I've been late to the game and I have LOTS of empties from since July of this year. That's.... quite a lot. Although I didn't collect every empty bottle, I did save some that I thought could be useful in my DIY projects, which is why I still have them around. I like to reuse or recycle things, and often times when I'm making essential oil blends, I'll need certain containers, so I like to save various types. The big Clinique toner bottles make good DIY makeup remover bottles.

Anyway, without further ado....









The face products (above).




Hair/Body/Makeup Products (above).

Hair/Body/Makeup Empties

Pantene Pro-V Multi-V Conditioning Shampoo
Aveeno Daily Moisture Body Wash
Burt's Bees Coconut Foot Creme
Dove Argan Serum (not worth it!)
Sundown Vitamin E Oil x2
Cetaphil Oil Control SPF 30 face lotion
Cetaphil SPF 50 face lotion (kinda greasy)
Mitchum lady deodorant gel (decent, but smells kinda manly)
Ulta Hot Cocoa hand cream (LOVE)
Equate makeup remover
Melatonin fast melts (awesome for bypassing jetlag when flying)
Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Sunblock SPF 70 (FRIGGIN AWESOME- just body, or you'll break out)
Other random sunblock in blue/green bottle.... sorry
Equate SPF 50 Zinc face cream (TOTES AWESOME for face)
Aloette Conceal Away Duo (BEST CONCEALER EVER for undereye)
Clinique redness solutions base SPF 15
Maybelline define-a-brow in dark blonde
Loreal Voluminous in black brown

---
Face Empties

Equate blemish control apricot scrub (just as good as St. Ives)
Clinique Acne Solutions toner (Terrif)
Clinique Acne Solutions foaming face cleanser x3 (niiiice)
Clinique Acne Solutions moisturizer treatment x 5 (speaks for itself, yeah?)
Creation's Garden 100% pure argan oil (awesome for hair, cheap too!)
Clean &amp; Clear Persa-gel x2
Clinique Acne Solutions treatment gel
Clean and Clear salicylic acid gel
Swisppers cotton rounds
Family Dollar cotton rounds
Neutrogena ageless intensives retinol serum x 2 (LOVE THIS STUFF)
Abreva (GODSEND)
Aloette Nutri Hydrating Mist (HG facial spray)
Mario Badescu rosewater toner spray x 2 (niiiiice)
Aloette time repair serum
Mario Badescu ceramide herbal eye cream (LOVE)
Yes to Blueberries eye cream
Bare Minerals firming eye treatment (the bomb)
Burt's Bees cotton eye cream
Neutrogena Healthy eyes eye cream
EOS lip balm in mint

WHOA Baby that's a lot!!!!


----------



## missionista (Dec 30, 2013)

Six nail polishes!  Wow, I am seriously impressed.


----------



## MUMami (Dec 31, 2013)

Just had to pull off the stopper on my fave Milani Lipgloss -  "designer label'

its basically done - but I have to squeeze out every last drop - should be done with this week.


----------



## BSquared (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok!! Part of my New Years goal is to use stuff up so I'm going to join this thread, hope that's ok! I tracked this month in preparation so *December empties:* *FULL SIZE* - Bath and Body Works soap in Caribbean Escape and Kitchen Lemon--liked them both. - Bath and Body Works 3 wick candle in Caribbean Escape. Love this scent, already have another one burning. (Candles are a huge thing I need to use up so I'm including it) - Bath and Body Works mason jar candle in Merry Cookie. Smelled so GOOD! - Bath and Body Works Triple Moisture Cream in Moonlight Path and Carried Away. Like both of these scents. Both were half full when I started so nice to knock them out. Plus winter in Minnesota is hard on the skin!! - Target brand makeup remover wipes, the purple ones. These were fine. Makeup wipes all break me out so I use them for eyeshadow cleanup only. They worked and are cheap. - Nuance Renewing and Brightening Serum. This did nothing to renew or brighten me, but the rollerball felt good! Wouldn't repurchase. - L'oreal Advanced Triple Resist conditioner. I have no strong feelings on this either way. I'm not loyal to one conditioner. - Josie Maran Argan Oil Light ( smaller bottle). Liked it, but I need (and have already bought the large bottle of) the full strength stuff for winter. *DELUXE SAMPLES* - Laura Mercier foundation primer. Eh. I have an HG primer now so I wouldn't buy it. - Laura Mercier Flawless Skin face scrub. LOVED THIS but I can't bring myself to pay $30 for it. I'll probably end up purchasing it at some point. *FOILS/SINGLE USE* - GlamGlow YouthMud mask. LOVE. I'll buy it once I work through all my samples. Made me SO SOFT and glowy. - Origins GinZing moisturizer. It was fine I guess. It stinks. Wouldn't buy. - Stila Convertible Color in the mystery shade that was in the Sephora sample bag (blitz or fixit or whatever). Pretty. Can't buy it because I don't know the color! - L'occitane Milk Concentrate. ADORED this butt I'm on lotion buying moratorium for like al of 2014, or until my stash is gone. - Living Proof thickening cream. Torn on this one. Made my hair noticeably thicker, but made it SO TANGLY. I don't think I'd buy it. *TOSSED* - Korres eye primer deluxe sample. I think I got an old one, mine (came in the suspense bag) was so crusty and dried out I couldn't et any product no matter how much I tried. - Revlon Colorstay foundation in combo/oily. HATE THIS FOUNDATION. It stinks and breaks me out. I was holding on to it to "give it another shot" but I've hated it 3 times now, and I threw in the towel. I know a lot of people love it, but it's just not for me. - Revlon eyeshadow single in matte teal. I got this at dollar tree. It was there for a reason. Awful to blend and I don't know what I was even thinking....I never wear teal eyeshadow, let alone matte teal. It was $1 and it was time to let it go.


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Friends, I have done what some only deemed impossible. In Nov and Dec I have finished........

Not one.

Not two.

Not three.

Not four!!

NOT FIVE...

But SIX NAIL POLISHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I didn't know that was possible!  It must feel so good!


----------



## bnicole (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy NYE everyone! Here's my December empties:

*Full Sized:*


Impress Press-on Nails -- I got these as a free sample (from ModCloth I think? Some clothing company anyway) and decided to try them out when I had a few days off work... They lasted all of about 30 minutes on me. It might've been user error, but I definitely won't be purchasing.
Avon Moisture Therapy Intensive Hand Cream from extremely dry skin X2 -- This is my go-to hand cream (working in a restaurant has really taken a toll on my hands, especially in the winter). Thank goodness my mom makes sure I'm always fully stocked! I've probably got about 5 more of these.





Body Language Vegan Sugar Scrub - Gingerbread -- Love!
Summerfield Soaps handmade bar soap - Indian Summer
C.O. Bigelow Mentha Hair Conditioner -- My HG conditioner, but too expensive to use all the time, so I rotate it out with cheaper brands
Julep Freedom Polymer top coat -- Did not like this. Caused major shrinkage.
Puur Body Tonic Body Oil Spray - Pink Grapefruit
Body Language Zebra Face Toner -- This didn't seem to do much except dry my skin out.
Avon Solutions Completely Clean cleansing lotion
Butter London Nail Foundation Flawless Basecoat -- Loved this, plan on repurchasing after I use up the basecoats I've already got.
Avon Footworks Watermelon Cooling Foot Lotion
Avon Makeup Remover Wipes w/ Mineral Complex
Avon Solutions AM Total Radiance day lotion
Avon Naturals Moisturizing Body Yogurt - Raspberry
1 random, unlabeled bar of soap
Avon Footworks Watermelon Exfoliating Foot Scrub
Halo Soap and Products Angel Kisses Lip Balm - Chocolate Crackstick -- I now understand why they call this "crack." I love mentholated lip balms.

*Deluxe/Travel Sized:*


Tom's of Maine Simply White toothpaste X2 -- I don't actually like these, but since ModCloth kept sending them to me... (I'm buying dresses, please don't send me samples of toothpaste)
Savor CrÃ¨me Fraiche whipped soap - Fuzzy Navel
Hugo Boss eau de toilette - Bottled Night
Bumble &amp; Bumble Hairdresser's Invisible Oil -- I really liked this, might repurchase after I use up some of my other leave-in conditioners, etc.
Boscia Luminizing Black Mask
Summerfield Soaps Body Butter - Apricot -- I didn't care for the scent; it reminded me of the air freshener my grandma used in her bathroom. Not something I want to smell like all day. I might repurchase in a different scent.
Colgate Maxfresh toothpaste

*Foils/Cards/Single Use Samples:*


Lakehouse Soapworks soap sample - Neopolitan
Benefit It's Potent eye cream
Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment -- I made the mistake of using this on a "headache day" and the smell just made me so nauseous. If another sample comes my way, I'll give it another shot, but I'm certainly not going to buy it.
Philosophy Time in a Bottle
Fairy Bubbles Natural Soap - Dance

*Tossed:*


Avon Moisture Therapy Mineral Sunscreen -- I found this in one of my travel bags a few weeks ago. I think my mom bought it for me when I went on my senior class trip... So that would make this about 5 years old? Gross. Another reason I definitely need to shrink my stash.
Avon SuperExtend Extreme mascara -- Loved this, but its time was up
Avon Glimmersticks Diamonds - Twilight Sparkle -- Went to use this one day, and the eyeliner stick just came shooting out of the tube. Oops!
Lashfusion XL mascara -- Got this in my Dec. Birchbox and just... No. Completely dried out and unusable.
Mark Mist Opportunity Multitasking Refresher -- Just a really old product that I didn't feel comfortable putting on my face anymore.

Hope you all have a Happy New Year filled with empty bottles (product, or otherwise



)!


----------



## samplegal (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bnicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Boscia Luminizing Black Mask
 
How was this? Very curious to try it.


----------



## samplegal (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy Near Year everyone! 

*FULL SIZE:*


*Skintimate Shave Gel * -- my usual go-to 
*Yes to Cucumbers Body Butter*  -- I just love the texture of this. Would rebuy.
*Marbella Permanent Eyeliner Pen*  -- This was ok. Not intensely black, and stayed put for the most part.
*LashEm Measurable Difference Lash Gel*  -- This lasted for months, and though I used it up, noticed no difference.
*Joico Moisture Recovery Shampoo*  -- I do like this and would rebuy if I saw it at TJ Maxx at a discount.
*Maybelline Dream Matte Powder * -- my fave, and my fourth or fifth package.
*Boscia Lavender Blotting Linens, 100 sheets*  -- another fave, and I've gone through piles of these.
*Neutrogena Mineral Wear Talc-Free Face Powder*  -- not great. Even though it says transluscent, it made me slightly orange, and I couldn't carry it around because it would shatter easily.

*DELUXE:*


*Atopalm Intensive Moisturizer* -- I really dragged my heels about trying this, having low expectations but ended up LOVING it. So soothing, gentle and moisturizing. The texture is like a very non-greasy balm, rather unusual. Looking forward to getting this some time. 
*Sarah McNamara Transformer Instant Imperfector Corrector * -- It was good but didnt stand out.
*Mario Badescu Glycolic Foaming Cleanser *-- fine
*Bath &amp; Body Works Twilight Woods Shower Gel * -- the scent was a little sickening to me
*Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive *-- I like Juice brand but I didn't notice anything special here
*Oscar Blandi Texture &amp; Volume Spray* -- This turned out to be an amazing product for me. My hair is so heavy and tends to want to lay against my scalp, but this really does add some good volume and texture without stickiness. I really missed it when I ran out and bought two bottles.
*it's a 10 miracle leave-in product *-- also an amazing, amazing hair product. It really smooths and combats frizz, yet doesnt weigh my hair down at all. I never feel like I use too much, it just absorbs into the hair.
*Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC Cream* -- I couldn't figure out what to do with this, as it had no coverage, so used it up as a moisturizer/SPF under my foundation.
*M.A.D. Skincare Youth Transformation Age Corrective Serum * -- this felt nice, and I enjoyed using it.
*Biggs &amp; Featherbelle Handle Bar Soap in "Clear Up"* -- a nice bar soap, but didnt stand out
*Clinique Acne Soap Bar* -- This 3-step system really helped my adult acne. I want to try the foaming cleanser next.
*Nailtiques Formula 2 Plus* -- An absolute must to help my peeling nails.
*The Body Shop Wise Woman Luxury Cleanser *-- terrible. This broke me out so bad, and it didnt feel like I cleansed after.
*Olay Shine Minimizing Cleanser* -- this was pretty nice, very lathery with a small amount.
*The History of Whoospa Oil Shower* -- A nice shower gel, but too dang expensive to buy
*Sisley Hydra-Global Hydration Intense Anti-Age* -- Nothing extraordinary considering the cost, but fun to try such an expensive product.
*Sally Hansen Nails &amp; Cuticles Hand Cream* -- Very utilitarian, and just fine as a hand cream, but I like to use something more luxurious and packaged nicely. 

*PACKETS:*


*First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream* 
*Liqwd Q-Keratin Treatment Enhancing Shampoo*
*Liqwd Q-Keratin Treatment Enhancing Conditioner*
*Liqwd Q-Keratin Treatment Cleansing Shampoo*
*Clinique Moisture Surge Extended Thirst Relief  *-- such a light texture! Seems great for oily summer skin.
*gud Body Lotion Floral Cherrynova*
*Murad Eye Lift Perfector *-- I dont understand this product. It's like a tinted eye cream, but is it supposed to conceal? It doesn't. Hydrate? Treat? What? I just don't get it.
*Flexitol Heel Balm*
*Simply U Color Shine Shampoo*
*Simply U Color Shine Conditioner*
*Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Shampoo*
*Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Conditioner*
*Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Deep Conditioner*
*Dr. CiLabo Super Washing Foam*
*Dr. CiLabo Super Cleansing*

*FRAGRANCE:*


*Givenchy eaudemoiselle* 
*Balenciaga -- *I love this scent and got a bottle for Christmas

*Fragonard Desert Eau de Toilette*
*Fragonard Etoile*
*Clinique Happy*
*Victor and Rolf Flowerbomb*

*TOSSED: *(I'm trying to find an item or two to toss each month that I never use and never will, and doing it a bit at a time seems less traumatizing. Hoarder problems.)


*NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil in Iced * --  this color! It's like frosty death! It makes no sense for lips. 
*Lash Food Eyelash Conditioner *-- completely dried out and unusable.
â€‹

Onward to 2014!


----------



## eucala08 (Jan 1, 2014)

I didn't go through a lot this month. 

Empties:

Earth Therapeutics Green Tea Herbal Lotion--I would not repurchase. I didn't like the consistency. It didn't absorb into the skin quickly. I had to massage and massage till it would go into the skin.

Tossed:

Physicians Formula Green Stick Concealer--It was getting old, so I tossed it. I would repurchase, but I don't usually need much red coverage lately. 

Nyx Eyeshadow Base in Nude--I didn't use it. It creased my eyeshadow.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 1, 2014)

Just used up a bottle of NARS Oil-free Makeup remover!


----------



## wrkreads (Jan 1, 2014)

My empties this month:

Full Sized:


_Aveeno Skin Relief Body Wash_ â€“ I didnâ€™t realize when I bought this that it was unscented. I like scented body wash, so this was a bit of a chore to get through. The body wash itself was slightly jelly, and didnâ€™t lather well, so thatâ€™s another strike. I wouldnâ€™t rebuy.
_Organix shampoo and conditioner in Nourishing Coconut Milk_ â€“ I love coconut scent, but found this set to be very mild. They worked okay, but I did find the shampoo drying after a while, and the conditioner felt a bit more greasy than moisturizing. I wouldnâ€™t rebuy, although I might try a different Organix set.
_Yes to Tomatoes Daily Pore Scrub_ â€“ This works good, but the smell is unpleasant. I wonâ€™t likely buy Yes to Tomatoes products again, but I would like to try some of the other Yes to lines.
_Sally Hansen Xtremewear in White On_ â€“ This is my go-to white base polish. Itâ€™s smooth and self levelling and creates a perfect base in 2 coats. This is a definite rebuy.

Deluxe Sample:


_Heavenly Silk Daily Skin Nourishing Moisturizer_ â€“ I have 2 deluxe samples of this, and I donâ€™t like them very much. The scent is a little old ladyish, and itâ€™s not very moisturizing. I wouldnâ€™t rebuy, but I've been using this up on my legs.
_Pretty Yummy hand lotion in Lilac Blossoms and Cucumber Mint_ â€“ I love the lilac scent and already have a few more packs of it, but the cucumber mint is kind of nasty. It reminds me of the overpowering smell of Neat hair removal cream I used as a teen. Yuck.
_H20+ Aquafirm &amp; Micro-Collagen Moisturizer_ and _H2O+ Face Oasis Dual-Action Exfoliating Cleanser_ â€“ Both of these products I love and wish they were less expensive so I could rebuy in full size.
_Airbrush Eye Cream_ â€“ Iâ€™m not a big eye cream person, but this was very moisturizing.
_She Aromatherapy Body Butter in White Tea and Bergamot_ â€“ Oh my god, this was amazing. I got a sample from my Secret Santa that was enough to use 3 times. This is a whipped body butter that is super light and hydrating, with a crisp clean scent. This is an Australian brand that only appears in the US in Marshalls and TJ Maxx occasionally, so itâ€™s almost impossible to rebuy. I wish I could though.

Sample:


_Montagne Jeunesse Clean-up Mud in Aloe Vera and Willow_ â€“ It worked well to clear up some breakouts, and feel very cooling. Iâ€™d rebuy this.
_Ceramic Slip Cleanser_ â€“ Says itâ€™s a foaming clay, but I got no lather. No rebuy just for this reason.
_Benefit Theyâ€™re Real mascara _- Lots of people love this mascara, but I hate it. The brush is spiky, and the spikes actually hurt my eyelid, so I canâ€™t get it close to my lash line. I end up only coating about half my lashes. Plus the formula is super wet and clumped really bad. And there is the impossible to remove aspect. Makeup remover, cleanser, moisturizer, and I still had raccoon eyes the next morning. Not cool. There isnâ€™t a single aspect of this mascara I liked, so a definite not repurchase.


----------



## wrkreads (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Nyx Eyeshadow Base in Nude--I didn't use it. It creased my eyeshadow. 

I have Nyx eyeshadow base in white and found that you have to apply a little with a brush and blend in well to make it work. Apply too much and it does crease badly. I found the same thing with the Nyx jumbo pencil in Milk.


----------



## wrkreads (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
*Yes to Cucumbers Body Butter*  -- I just love the texture of this. Would rebuy. 
 
What is the texture like? I always want to love body butters, but find they tend to be greasy or too thick.


----------



## bnicole (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How was this? Very curious to try it.

 
Ehhh... I might be a big baby, but it really kinda hurt when I went to peel it off. I think it's part of the "getting deep into your pores" aspect because I'm using the blue mask now and it peels off fine. Other than that, it was fine. Not life-changing by any means.


----------



## blushingsooner (Jan 1, 2014)

Got through a bunch of stuff this month! Full Size: Pantene Daily Moisture Renewal Shampoo Pantene Daily Moisture Renewal Conditioner Garner Fructis Sleek and Shine Anti-Humidity Hairspray Wen Cleansing Conditioner - Tea Tree Crest 3D White Toothpaste - Arctic White BBW Vanilla Bean Noel Body Lotion BBW Warm Vanilla Sugar Body Lotion Dove Go Sleeveless Deodorant Secret Outlast and Olay Deodorant Avon Silicone Glove Hand Cream Revlon Colorstay Nail Top Coat Shick Intuition Razer refill - pure nourishment Maybelline Dream Lumi Concealer - Radiant Rimmel Stay Matte Powder Revlon Colorstay Foundation Deluxe: Urban Decay Lush Lash Mascara Fresh Sugar Rose Lip balm


----------



## lovepink (Jan 1, 2014)

*December Empties!*





*Full Size*


*BBW Shower Gel in Aruba Coconut* 10 fl oz 295ml-I like this seasonal scent, have purchased the last 2 years it has been available
     2. *The Body Shop Hemp Hand Protector* 1 fl oz 30ml-I liked the level of moisturization but not the scent

     3. *Up &amp; Up Cotton Rounds* 100 count

*Deluxe Size*


*The Body Shop Camomile Gentle Eye Makeup Remover* 2 fl oz 60ml-I really am not a fan of this stuff.  It did not burn my eyes this time around, but it is not a great eye makeup remover in my opinion.
*Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapy* Morella Monarch 1/4 oz 7.1g-did not like this at all!  If you applied too much it does not asorb and leaves bumps of waxy buildup on your hands that look like warts.
*Too Faced Shadow Insurance* 0.11 oz 3g--this is my HG primer, i love it more than UDPP and more than The Balm put a lid on it

*Foils*


*Too Faced Shadow Insurance* 
*Korres Greek Yoghurt Advanced Nourishing Sleeping Facial* 0.04 fl oz 1.25ml-I really liked this! It made a noticeable difference in moisturizing my dry winter skin! It improved my dry, flaky patches to the point they were gone!  Would consider repurchasing when I get through my other masks
*L'Occitane en Provance Milk Concentrate* 0.21 oz 6ml-was not a fan.  I have determined I do not like the almond scent they use in their products and this was hard to get to absorb on my skin.
*Hempz Triple Moisture Herbal Whipped Creme Body Wash* 0.25 fl oz 7.4ml-did not see any great results of this. Smelled fine, worked fine.
*Hempz Citrus Blossom Herbal Body Moisturizer* 0.25 fl oz 7.4ml-liked the texture and the moisture I got from this, was not a fan of the scent
*Hempz Triple Moisture Herbal Whipped Body Creme* 0.25 fl oz 7.4ml-really liked the texture, moisture and feel of this and would repurchase had I not just stocked up on lotions!
*FAB Ultra Repair cream *0.06 fl oz 2ml-I have come to the realization I just do not like their products.  This is the 3rd thing I have tried from them and I am just not impressed.  Used this on my dry, flaky winter skin and got no results.  Zero, zip, zilch.
*Stila In the Light Palette Sampler Card*-I really wanted to like this but I was not a fan of the colors. I much prefer the colors in the other Stila Palettes I own-In the Garden and In the Moment.  I have one more of these samplers, so maybe the second time will be the charm!

*Perfume*

*Juicy Couture La La* .05 fl oz 1.5ml-I know a lot of people do not like Juicy fragrances but I do.  I have several more samples of this to use up.  While I do not think I would ever buy it, I will continue to use any and all samples of it I get!


----------



## GlamBabe (Jan 1, 2014)

~~ â€¢Boscia Luminizing Black Mask How was this? Very curious to try it.

Meh, I was not tremendously impressed, I didn't feel it did a truly deep clean and there is something disconcerting about putting what feels and looks like tar on your face. Not something I would purchase again, but was worth trying. It might work better for others, everyone's skin is so different.


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 1, 2014)

I used up a bunch of stuff in December--I really feel like I made good progress! I set a couple of goals at the beginning of the month; one was to use up a good amount of foils because I felt like I was accumulating too many of those and even though they're small they create a lot of clutter, which I'm trying to get rid of! Now I am down to only one clear pouch of foils. My other goal was to go through partially used products (especially older ones) and give myself 2 options--either toss them or use them up before moving on to any unopened items. Part of the reason I had such a good month was that alot of the full size items were at least halfway used up already, so it didn't take long to finish them, but it sure feels good to get rid of them! I also ended up throwing away a handful of items. 

*Full Size*

Olay regenerist serum. This worked well as a primer (even though I'm not sure if this is what it is intended for), but I won't buy it again because I am only buying cruelty free products now.

Julep pomegranate body creme (4 oz) x2: I bought several of these for $2 each during the summer warehouse sale. I like them and would buy more in the future if they clearance them out again.

Garnier fructis triple nutrition shampoo: this was OK, nothing special

pure silk shave cream: a nice inexpensive shave cream 

LA fresh oil-free cleaning wipes 30 count: love these and have several back-up packages

Avon hand &amp; body lotion, pumpkin spice: I like the scent but it didn't seem to moisturize very well especially for my dry winter skin

Tarte C-brighter eye treatment: I liked it and would consider repurchasing but have other eye treatments to use up first

Organix moroccan argan creme sheer opulence mask: did nothing for my hair

Acure dark chocolate + mint argan oil lip balm: loved this!

Avon sweet mint lip balm

Simple eye makeup remover: so glad this is gone. It was ineffective at removing mascara, and stung my eyes.

*Deluxe/travel size*

Sanitas vita-rich serum: this was OK but I prefer my argan oil so probably won't purchase again

bareminerals stroke of light: OK, but probably won't repurchase

Fresh sugar rose lip treatment: really like this, but they are expensive and don't last very long. I prefer the petal color which I'm using now.

tarte lights camera lashes mascara: love this and have it in a full size

Benefit triple performing facial emulsion lotion: really liked this, would consider buying full size after I have used up other similar products.

Fekkai glossing cream: didn't do anything special for my hair

Benefit total moisture facial cream: I liked this and would consider repurchasing after I've used up other creams

Benefit porefessional primer: I have a full size of this and like it 

Ahava firming body cream: didn't notice any firming, it was a decent lotion, nothing special though.

Avon silicone glove hand cream x2: moisturizing but felt somewhat greasy and took a while to sink in. would not repurchase.

Alison Raffaele foundation

Sephora age defy moisture cream

Dr Brandt microdermabrasion skin exfoliate: I like this, but it's expensive, not sure if I'd pay the full price for it.

Camille Beckman body butter: not moisturizing enough for my dry skin.

BCBGmaxazria bon genre perfume: I like this but have way too much perfume to use before I consider buying more.

Murad advanced active radiance serum

Make up for ever HD powder: this worked well, but I don't like loose powders in general, too messy.

Amika bombshell blowout spray: smelled good, but probably wouldn't purchase as there are other products that I think work just as well but are cheaper.

Avon anew rejuvenate gel cleanser

Estee Lauder sumptuous mascara: don't know if I got a dud or what but I really didn't like this, it was wet and clumpy, I threw it out after a handful of uses.

Avon replenishing hand cream

Benefit foamingly clean facial wash: liked this, would consider repurchasing after I run out of similar products

Gucci guilty perfume

Rapid lightening serum: I'm not sure what brand this was.

Lady Gaga Fame perfume

Benefit it's potent eye cream

*Foils/cards/single use products*

It cosmetics CC cream: I liked this and would purchase a full size after I run out of other similar products

Origins ginzing energy boosting moisturizer: currently using a full size of this; not bad but probably won't repurchase, there are other moisturizers I like better

Korres vitamin E face primer

Hourglass foundation sampler, 6 foils

100% pure red wine resveratrol nourishing cream: didn't like the smell

Gardeners hand healer lotion

Stila convertible color: shade wasn't identified on card, but I have this product in lilium and prefer that to whatever shade was on the card.

CK one 3 in 1 face makeup

100% pure superfruits reparative cream: didn't like the smell

Bobbi Brown even finish foundation

Fresh  lotus youth preserve face cream

Strivectin present perfect atioxidant defense lotion

Suki balancing day lotion

Tata Harper rejuvenating serum

WEI pomegranate buffing beads x2: too harsh, didn't like these

100% pure coffee bean caffeine eye cream: I love the smell of this, would consider purchasing in the future

hydroxatone under eye treatment

Thebalm strawberry facial serum: yuck

glamglow youth mud treatment: I think I may be the only person in the world who hates this stuff. Everyone raves about it, but it was really painful for me, seriously made my face feel like it was on fire. I left it on for a few minutes, and it did make my skin feel nice and clean, but the results weren't so impressing that I would want to endure the burning feeling every time I use it.

Carols daughter hair milk pudding

NARS tinted moisturizer

Shu Uemura cleansing oil

Murad hydrodynamic ultimate moisture for eyes

Freeman blue agave hydrating paper mask: a sticky mess

Origins plantscription anti-aging cleanser

Too faced shadow insurance eye primer

Benefit porefessional

Stila stay all day illuminating beauty balm x2: I really liked this and would consider purchasing a full size.

Eslor soothing cream

Eslor soothing refiner and cleanser

YSL touch eclat 

YSL illuminating foundation

Suki velvet moisturizing cream: yuck

Suki moisture rich cleansing lotion

Suki intensive nourishing cream

LA Fresh oil free face cleanser wipe

*Tossed*

Lashfusion XL mascara: got this in a hautelook beauty bag earlier this year. It was completely dried out and unusable.

Avon lip pencil: really old and the color just didn't do anything for me.

Avon glimmersticks liquiglide eyeliner: pretty color, but not long-wearing, smudged all over the place.

Almay eyeliner: poorly pigmented and not smooth at all, felt like it was dragging across my eyelids. I have other brown eyeliners that are much higher quality so had to toss this one.

Omorovicza thermal cleansing balm x2: expired and smelled funny.

Avon extra hydration face cream: this was several years old, only about 1/4 full, and just didn't seem sanitary to use anymore.

Avon lip palette: another product that was several years old and seemed unsanitary.

Pop Beauty pouty pop lip crayon in rose romance: this was a horrible color, washed me out so badly.

Victoria's secret glossy tint lip sheen: not a good color for me, didn't like the formula much either

Victoria's secret precision line eye pencil: poorly pigmented and didn't run smoothly across my lid. I bought both of these VS items from their 4/$20 makeup bins a few years ago, and this was a reminder to myself not to fall into that trap, as I don't think I have liked any of the "budget" makeup I have bought from VS.


----------



## perlanga (Jan 1, 2014)

Skintimate Raspberry Rain shave gel

Neutrogena Norwegian Formula Hand Cream

Smashbox Full Exposure Mascara

CVS Age Defying Body Wash

Lâ€™Oreal Wear Infinite Eye Quad in Seascape

MAC Plushglass in Posh it Up

Barbasol Aloe Shave Cream

Aveeno Baby Eczema Therapy Cream

Calgon Hawaiian Ginger Perfume

Calvin Klein Euphoria perfume


----------



## samplegal (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What is the texture like? I always want to love body butters, but find they tend to be greasy or too thick.
It is quite thick, yet feels really whipped and smooth, and to me, not greasy. The scent is refreshing. I think it sinks in pretty well, though if you tend to go for light lotions, it might be too heavy. I have seen this at Target in the trial sizes so might be worth a try that way.


----------



## samplegal (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bnicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ehhh... I might be a big baby, but it really kinda hurt when I went to peel it off. I think it's part of the "getting deep into your pores" aspect because I'm using the blue mask now and it peels off fine. Other than that, it was fine. Not life-changing by any means.

Thanks for the review. I like the "deep into pores" aspect because I tend to get clogged pores. Now I'm more curious!


----------



## TofuKat (Jan 1, 2014)

*December Empties:*

*FULL SIZED:*

1)  Garnier Fructis Pure Clean Conditioner  750ml

2)  Simple Foaming Cleanser  148ml

3)  Listerine Zero  250ml

4)  Crest Cinnamon Paste 130g (too spicy!)

5)  Mr. Bubble bubblebath 473ml

6)  Method hand soap X 2 (354ml each.  They were both refilled many times, but the bottles were getting grimy)

7)  Garnier Ultra Lift Facial Moisturizer  48ml

8)  Mary Kay Satin Hands scrub 220g  (good riddance after many years)

9)  Korres face wipes  25ct (they smelled terrible)

10) sack of cottons

*DELUXE SIZED:*

1)  Burt's Bees Milk &amp; Honey Lotion  70g

2)  Garnier Fructis Daily Care Shampoo  50ml

3)  Dove Go Fresh Deodorant  14g 

4)  Dr. Bronner's Lavander soap  50ml

5)  Soap &amp; Glory Shampoo  50ml

6)  Neutrogena make up wipes  7ct

7)  Yu-Be skin cream  3g

8)  Bio True Contact Lens solution  60ml

*FOILS/PACKETS/VIALS:*

1)  L'Occitane lotion (almond)

2)  Yu-Be body lotion

3)  Yu-Be skin polish

4)  Bumble &amp; Bumble Hairdresser's Oil vial (purchased the full size after trying this)

*TOSSED:*

1)  Hairbrush (replaced with a new and clean version)

2)  Fresh Sugar lip balm in the deluxe sized sample

3)  Burt's Bees Lemon Cuticle Balm

4)  Sephora travel sized palette that had blush, bronzer, ES, and lipgloss.  I used up the blush and bought a full sized last year.

5)  Hourglass mascara in deluxe size (it dried out before I could use it.)

6)  2 contact lens cases

7)  nail file

8)  Urban Decay ammo palette (the first palette I bought for myself)

9)  Trek &amp; Travel pocket body wash leaves

I'm trying to declutter my house and get rid of some junk that has been hanging around for too long which is why I listed things like contacts cases and hairbrushes.  If I'm not careful I end up with extras squirreled away for no reason.  I've started going through my makeup and skincare to see what needs to be tossed or used up first.  The Hourglass mascara got stashed in the back of my drawer and didn't get used because I didn't see it.  So, for 2014 I'd like to be more aware of what I have and enjoy those things.  Also, I really dislike duplicates being opened at the same time.  It drives me nuts to have several shampoos, deodorants, lotions, etc. on the go at once.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 2, 2014)

My December empties with a few tosses:


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My December empties with a few tosses:




How did you like the Fluffy Bunny handcream? That's super cute!

Did those perfume samples come from the Petit Vour sub box?


----------



## OohLala21 (Jan 2, 2014)

*December 2013 Empties*

*Full Size:*

SheaMoisture Restorative Conditioner

Gillette Satin Care shaving cream

Lush Ocean Salt

UD All Nighter XL Setting Spray 

Dial Coconut Water body wash 

SheScentit Scalp Spritz

Ponds Evening Soothe wipes

Camille Rose Algae Renew deep conditioner 

Alba Botanica Acnedote astringent

Prestige My Blackest Lashes mascara

Noya lip balm

*Deluxe Size:*

Alterna Bamboo Fade Proof Fluide

Stila Lip Glaze in Majesty 

*Foils: *

DDF Advanced Firming Cream

Dead Sea Premier Moisture Complex

Murad Hydro Dynamic Ultimate Moisture 

Benefit Foamingly Clean face wash 

Benefit Refined Finish face polish 

Benefit Total Moisture face cream

Agave Healing Oil Treatment 

Dr. Brandt Glow Revitalizing eye cream 

*Perfume Samples:*

Kate Spade Twirl 

Lancome La Vie Est Belle


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How did you like the Fluffy Bunny handcream? That's super cute!

Did those perfume samples come from the Petit Vour sub box?
I LOVE Fluffy Bunny hand cream.  Love it.  It was my favorite before bedtime hand cream, as I found the mint/lavender/cream scent very relaxing.  It's a medium density cream, not too greasy but does supply moisture.

The perfume oils are from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab (BPAL), which sends free vials called imps (free imps=frimps) with each purchase.  I've accumulated quite a few over the last several years, so I went through them over the holidays and pulled out the ones I knew I wouldn't wear and having been using them in a fragrance oil burner.  Now my house smells really good




.


----------



## missionista (Jan 3, 2014)

USED UP DECEMBER 2013

Samples:

Klorane Extra-gentle Dry Sahmpoo with Oat Milk (deluxe sample, 50mL)

Lâ€™Occitane Fizzy Sugar Cube for bath in Green Tea W/Jasmine (sample, 1 oz)

Tocca Hand Cream in Cleopatra (sample, 30 mL)

Balenciaga Pairs Lâ€™Essence perfume (sample, 1.2mL)

LUSH perfume in Cocktail (sample, 2 mL)

Origins PlantScription Serum (sample, appx. 5mL)

Full Size:

Nealâ€™s Yard Rose Facial Wash (full size, 50 mL)

Make Dual Phase Eye Makeup remover (full size, 120mL)

Campostini Tuscany olive oil soap (full size, 8.8 oz.)

Estee Lauder lipstick(full size, but is so old the name of the color has worn off.  Beautiful coppery brown shimmer.)  I loved this lipstick but it was REALLY old, and I am SO HAPPY to be finished with it so I can move on to using other stuff.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 4, 2014)

I used up a primer potion sample, a Clinique foundation sample, and a Revision tinted moisturizer sample. I'm so close to using up a couple full sized products it's killing me!

ETA: I used up 2 travel sized Koh Gen Doh Cleansing Spa Water.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm a few days late but my December empties:
 

Full Size:


LUSH Star Light, Star Bright Bath Melt - this was my first bath melt.  I liked it.  Very moisturizing, great scent, and left my skin with a subtle shimmer.
LUSH So White Bath Bomb - my favorite bath bomb!  So sad it's only seasonal.

Travel Size:


DermOrganic Intensive Hair Repair Masque - It was okay.  I wouldn't buy it.  I find I like all of the other hair masks I've tried better.

Deluxe Sample


LUSH Creme Anglaise  - ehh.  No better than my Lancome body moisturizer which is half the price.  Also, the smell was not for me.
LUSH Sexy Peel Soap - This was nice.  Good scent and slightly exfoliating.
skyn Iceland Icelandic Relief Eye Cream - this sample lasted me months.  I liked the eye cream a lot - it wasn't scented or overly powerful.  I might buy this once I run out of eye cream samples.

Foils:


Sephora Body Wash Caps in Peony, Orange Blossom, Strawberry, and Green Tea. 
Oscar Blandi Pronto Wet Volumizing Shampoo
Oscar Blandi Pronto Wet Volumizing Conditioner - The shampoo and condition were okay. I wouldn't buy though.
EVE LOM Cleanser - This was okay.  It didn't dry my face out which was nice.  However, I didn't think it was anything special.

Tossed:


Lancome Virtuose Black Carat Mascara - I liked this a lot.  Just got dried out before I could use it up.


I wish I could have used more but I'm glad I used up some things!


----------



## lenejayne (Jan 6, 2014)

I discovered Revlon Colorstay, darn I've been missing out. I usually get my oil free makeup reviews from here: bestmakeupforoilyskinguide.com, but they haven't reviewed Monistat Chafing Relief Powder, and I really want to get it since I hear it can be used as primer. Anyone have experiences with this? To me it just seems weird that some people use that on their eyelids, but then again who knows.


----------



## Misame (Jan 6, 2014)

I just finished six nailpolishes!

-3 from a no-name brand; a yellow, a green and a hot pink

-essence colour to go 103 space queen

-kleancolor 31 silver star

-hema nailpolish 7, a metallic purple

A little tip to everyone who has some half empty nailpolish bottles lying around, I made a rainbow design on one of those black 88 type palletes. It takes up a lot of polish, is fun to do and makes your black palettes more recognizable. I also like to use leftover nailpolish on the back of keys (to mark them, the purple one for the house, the orange for my bike etc)

that's how I got rid of six, and made a good dent in another six polishes!


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 6, 2014)

> I just finished six nailpolishes! -3 from a no-name brand; a yellow, a green and a hot pink -essence colour to go 103 space queen -kleancolor 31 silver star -hema nailpolish 7, a metallic purple A little tip to everyone who has some half empty nailpolish bottles lying around, I made a rainbow design on one of those black 88 type palletes. It takes up a lot of polish, is fun to do and makes your black palettes more recognizable. I also like to use leftover nailpolish on the back of keys (to mark them, the purple one for the house, the orange for my bike etc) that's how I got rid of six, and made a good dent in another six polishes!


 Those are great ideas that I may need to copy, especially for those polishes that go neglected because I don't really *love* the color, but feel bad throwing out an almost full bottle of polish! I'm going to have to start getting creative in order to whittle down my stash--thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## MUMami (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lenejayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I discovered Revlon Colorstay, darn I've been missing out. I usually get my oil free makeup reviews from here: bestmakeupforoilyskinguide.com, but they haven't reviewed Monistat Chafing Relief Powder, and I really want to get it since I hear it can be used as primer. Anyone have experiences with this? To me it just seems weird that some people use that on their eyelids, but then again who knows.
 I have oily/combo/acne prone skin.  I'd say if you want to have a smooth application then go ahead with the monistat  - but if you want a primer to make it last all day, this may not do it.

I didn't find the monistat made my makeup last any longer than normal - but it did feel smooth on my skin


----------



## Xiang (Jan 7, 2014)

This is super late but here are my empties for November and December!! Now I'm all set to begin anew for 2014. =)

November 2013









1) Softsoap Black Raspberry and Vanilla
2) Summer's Eve Sensitive Skin Wash
3) Shiseido The Skincare Extra Gentle Cleansing Foam - A bit disappointed with this product. I think for its price, it could have been a lot more. I purchased this as a set of three that came with cleanser, moisturizer, and lotion (I think lotion is the Asian term for toner) because of a blog entry I read about Asian skincare.
4) Lancome Savon Fraichelle Body Wash - Very strong lingering scent.
5) Dr. Jart + BB Beauty Balm SPF 45 - LOVE! I will definitely be getting this full size from Birchbox when I have enough points. I think I found my HG BB cream. I LOVE this product and the SPF it provided. It was just the right shade and did not make my face feel oily after a day at work.
6) Almay One Coat Nourishing Mascara - Clumps, not good.
7) Murad Essential C Serum - Had to toss this. Red irritation spots after a few days of use. Kinda disappointed.
8) Shiseido The Skincare Day Moisturizer SPF 18 - Part of a set of three. It wasn't bad but also not worth the price tag. I'd rather use something else with higher SPF.
9) Herbal Essences Body Wash
10) Wei Mud Mask - LOVE! This mask is heavenly. I got this from a birchbox mystery two pack. Kinda wish the packaging is a bit different. I got three uses out of one of those pods.
11) Sebastian Drench Conditioner - I think I got this sample from a Ulta purchase. It's a really nice conditioner.
12) Aldrey Collagen &amp; Almond Moisturizing Lotion - Average.
13) Murad Age Balancing Night Cream - Gentler than their Essential C line. Did not make me break out.
14) Murad Essential C Day Moisture - Broke me out. I'm just gonna give up with Murad's Essential C line. I was really taken in because of the "fades dark spots" advertising.
15) Smashbox BB Cream - Wasn't too bad but got oily faster throughout the day compared to Dr. Jart.
16) Pantene Expert Collection Age Defy Shampoo
17) Pantene Expert Collection Age Defy Conditioner
18) Miss Jessie's Creme De La Creme Conditioner
19) Caldrea Tea Olive Lime Body Lotion
20) Julep Luxe Repair Skin Serum - LOVE! This skin serum is heavenly and I really want more of it. But judging by the speed I used up that sample packet, it seems like one of those products that will be gone in no time.
21) Lancome Tresor Eau de Parfum - I think this was from Birchbox but I don't really remember. It's kind of a mature classic ambery musk scent. Supposedly, it has some fruits and florals but I barely smell any. To be honest, I'm not quite sure why I kept using it but before I knew it, the sample was all used up. Maybe my subconscious was trying to say something.

December 2013





1) Lancome Exfoliant Fraichelle - So just when I thought I was done with this scent last month, I got sent another in the form of body scrub instead of gel wash. Prefer this scrub to the gel wash.
2) N4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect - I would rate this under both Beauty Protector and uniqOne All in One Hair Treatment. My preference is for the uniqOne.
3) Wet n Wild Clear Nail Protector - I got this clear polish to try to mix my own nail polish. I mixed iridescent glitter and mini blue glitter stars. It ended up more as a starry top coat than a colored polish.
4) Beauty Protector Shampoo - Did not like. It seemed to make my hair more dependant on daily shampooing.
5) Beauty Protector Conditioner - The conditioner, on the other hand, isn't bad.
6) DermOrganic Facial Moisturizer - Very decent moisturizer. Would have been even better if it had spf.
7) Vasanti BrightenUp! Face Scrub - I got this again as a Birchbox dupe. I liked it a lot more this time. 
8) Juliet Has a Gun Not a Perfume - I do like this sample but I'm not sure I would pay full price for it. 
9) Dr. Hauschka Rejuvenating Mask - Got two uses from one foil. Didn't like it too much. It smelled a bit like herbal medicine.
10) Pond's Luminous Finish BB+ Light Shade SPF15 - I think this is only available in two shades, light or medium. The coverage is a bit on the sheer side.
11) 100% Pure Green Apple Nourishing Body Cream x3 - These were single use packets. Not very moisturizing though. But then it is winter right now so my skin is ultra dry.
12) Sephora Masque Instant Moisture Mask - Do not follow the instructions on the back. The instructions said this is a single use packet and to pour this into the provided cup and shake/mix with water. It is not single use at all, more like 8-10 uses. The cup that it came in was large and useless. I used an empty samples jar and mixed as needed. The water takes a while to be fully absorbed by the powder so don't use too much. A little goes a long way.

(Thought it would be fun to go back to review and list my empties that I favorited this year. I'm soo glad this thread helped me keep my samples cabinet under control, haha!)

2013 Empties Favorites

Hair Care
Davines Oil Absolute Beautifying Potion
uniqOne All in One Hair Treatment

Skincare - Day
Dr. Jart+ BB Cream SPF45
Coola Classic Sunscreen Moisturizer SPF 30 Cucumber

Skincare - Night
Paula's Choice Skin Recovery Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum
Julep Luxe Skin Serum

MISC
WEI Mud Mask


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 7, 2014)

> This is super late but here are my empties for November and December!! Now I'm all set to begin anew for 2014. =) November 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for sharing your favorites! I have the Dr jart sample but haven't tried it yet, now I really want to try it!


----------



## NotTheMama (Jan 7, 2014)

Better late than never!! Here are my December empties!! Full size: CVS complete care anti cavity mouthwash Nexxus color assure shampoo &amp; conditioner-I HATED this shampoo, it was goopy and thick and didn't lather well, was hard to rinse out, I'm glad it's gone, would not buy it again B&amp;BW Tuscan herbs candle-my fiancÃ©e picked this scent out and we both loved it, would buy it again Herbal Essences tousle me softly finishing touch cream-I don't think they make this anymore, it took me forever to use up, but I liked it, it made my hair smell good Clean &amp; Clear boost mango &amp; papaya body wash-I liked it, smelled really good Apple cinnamon parfait hand lotion-it smelled really good, I think it's just a dollar store item, I got it in a gift exchange at work, but it worked nicely for a cheap lotion Freeman anti stress foaming bath Dead Sea minerals-I liked it, but I take a bath every day and the tube just seemed to be gone very quickly, not sure I'd buy it for just that reason Target brand nail polish remover-worked fine Avon Hawaiian shores moisture gel-I liked this, a bit light for the wintertime, but I'm concentrating on using up things that are open Schlick hydro silk razor blade B&amp;BW frosted snowberry shower gel/bubble bath-I liked this, smelled really good and was sparkley Lady speed stick sparkling lime coconut-I love the scent, would buy this one again Sample size: Dove clear tone deodorant-worked fine Crest complete with scope 2 hotel lotion bottles-slowly but surely I am getting through my gallon size ziplock bag of these!!! Lol Puffs tissues Foils: Freeman charcoal &amp; black sugar polishing mask-I don't get the hype, it didn't stay on like a mask, it was hard to spread on my face, kept falling off in chunks, It did make my skin feel soft, but it wasn't worth the fuss Caldera ginger pomelo hand soap and sea salt neroli soap-liked both, they smelled good, but they don't lather up too well Tossed: Julep body scrub thingy-hated this thing, way too scratchy and hard to use, it kept sliding off my hand Blink gel tears-expired


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 8, 2014)

I just used up my l'oreal daily moisturizer and I am just a few days away from using up the UD eye shadow primer. Also used up a few smashbox primer samples and a hair masque foil.


----------



## MUMami (Jan 8, 2014)

we're only 8 days into the month and already i've finished up 3 glosses - one just today

HOORAY


----------



## Xiang (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks for sharing your favorites! I have the Dr jart sample but haven't tried it yet, now I really want to try it!

Hope you like it when you get to try it!! I really want to try the black label Dr. Jart BB before I make a purchase (don't have enough points yet) but I have yet to come across a sample of it in any boxes. Come ooonnn, Birchbox, hint hint! =)


----------



## Xiang (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUMami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  we're only 8 days into the month and already i've finished up 3 glosses - one just today

HOORAY





Nice going!! =)


----------



## mauu (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUMami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  we're only 8 days into the month and already i've finished up 3 glosses - one just today

HOORAY




Wow, congrats! 



 Which ones did you finish? Did you like them or were you just happy to be done with them?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lenejayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I discovered Revlon Colorstay, darn I've been missing out. I usually get my oil free makeup reviews from here: bestmakeupforoilyskinguide.com, but they haven't reviewed Monistat Chafing Relief Powder, and I really want to get it since I hear it can be used as primer. Anyone have experiences with this? To me it just seems weird that some people use that on their eyelids, but then again who knows.
A lot of people say it's a dupe for the Smashbox primer, and they definitely seem to have the same consistency, feel, and smell. I might try it as a face primer someday, but I don't think I would ever use it as an eye primer. It seems to me like eye primers and face primers have different duties.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUMami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  we're only 8 days into the month and already i've finished up 3 glosses - one just today

HOORAY





Way to go! that's quite a feat.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 9, 2014)

I just finished up a bottle of Derma E Vitamin A Glycolic cleanser. Love this stuff!!! I discovered it in my RadiantOne Box and promptly ordered a bottle, just finished that bottle and bought another. I NEVER rebuy skin products. I'm always on the look out for something better but this stuff doesn't break me out and does a good job so I'm sticking with it!


----------



## Mokey8 (Jan 10, 2014)

Since this thread is here, I might as well admit with a heavy heart that my beloved Falsies mascara is empTy.  I loved it so much I couldn't come to terms with it being all gone and having to buy a new one so i just kept dipping the wand in and scraping the sides to get every last bit.  This evening the empty container will be put to rest in the trashcan :'( lol


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jan 11, 2014)

A few of my recent empties. There were more that I didn't get a chance to take pictures of.  /emoticons/s[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 20, 2014)

Recent Empties:

Isaac Mizrahi Fabulous perfume sample (nice, would not purchase FS)

Vasanti Brighten Up! deluxe sample (LOOOOVED IT)

UD Primer Potion sample (my HG, already started on another UDPP sample!)

....aaaaand.....  My Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange lotion from Jan 2013 Ipsy!  I loved it, but there are other Pacifica scents I like more.  Might repurchase on sale.

So happy to finally have some empties to brag about!


----------



## beautybybrett (Jan 20, 2014)

Philip Kingsley One More Day Dry Shampoo. I liked it, but it's heavily perfumed. Only drawback. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loftmane (Jan 20, 2014)

Completely panned my HG foundation Revlon ColorStay whipped. You could see all of the glass inside, it was so spotless. Since it's the only foundation I use this isn't a totally shocking development but I'm happy each time I finish a jar. I think I'm on my 4th? You know a product's a holy grail when you use that many!


----------



## lebeautydiaries (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm currently trying to use up all of my foundations that I use on a daily basis, before purchasing new ones. However, as a beauty blogger, I find this to be very hard! Lol. I'm constantly wanting to purchase new products.


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just used up a Stila Smudge Stick in "Damsel" (it came with my In The Light palette). Holy crap, there's not much product in Stila's eyeliners! I feel like I barely used the thing. Oh, well...still love that palette and love the brand.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 24, 2014)

> Just used up a Stila Smudge Stick in "Damsel" (it came with my In The Light palette). Holy crap, there's not much product in Stila's eyeliners! I feel like I barely used the thing. Oh, well...still love that palette and love the brand.


 It sounds like I lucked out then. When I bought my In The Light palette from Sephora, the eyeliner would not work, it would not twist up. So,they offered to give me any other eyeliner they had since they were out of the Stila. I picked up a UD 24/7 pencil in a similar shade and it's big enough that it will last me a long while. Edited to correct mistakes...stupid autocorrect. Lol.


----------



## saku (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It sounds like I left out then. When I bought my In The Light palette from Sephora, the eyeliner would not work, it would not twist up. So,they offered to give me any other eyeliner they had since they were out of the Stila. I picked up a UD 24/7 pencil in a similar shade and it's big enough that it will last me a long while.
those stila eyeliner are a pain to work with...mine would not twist up, and i have to wiggle, shake, squeeze...etc to get it to work.. it would eventually work, but kinda annoying..


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 24, 2014)

> Just used up a Stila Smudge Stick in "Damsel" (it came with my In The Light palette). Holy crap, there's not much product in Stila's eyeliners! I feel like I barely used the thing. Oh, well...still love that palette and love the brand.


 This is surprising. I also had the Damsel liner from the Stila In the Light pallet and it lasted for months of daily use. It was one of my fave eyeliners and I bought another when it ran out. I haven't actually used my other one yet, but now I don't know if I got lucky with mine or if you got unlucky with yours. I guess I'll have to use my other one to find out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
When I bought my In The Light palette from Sephora, the eyeliner would not work, it would not twist up.
You know, I wonder if that was the case with mine. I have a ton of products, so I lose track of what I'm making use of sometimes, but I seriously don't recall using that pencil that much.


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  those stila eyeliner are a pain to work with...mine would not twist up, and i have to wiggle, shake, squeeze...etc to get it to work.. it would eventually work, but kinda annoying..
OMG - you totally called it! I retrieved the stupid thing from the wastebasket, messed with it for awhile, and it does indeed twist up. Jeez...


----------



## QueCera (Jan 24, 2014)

This was the week of finished skincare for me. I finished my Mario Badescu cucumber cleansing lotion and enzyme cleansing gel, both of which I have backups for. Burt's Bees moisturizing shampoo is done, which I was using to clean makeup brushes since it didn't clean my hair well. Won't repurchase that. I also finished a Marc Jacobs Dot sample and already have a bottle of that.


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 24, 2014)

This week I finished: -L'Oreal True Match blush in Baby Blossom -Rimmel Stay Matte pressed powder -BBW travel size Warm Vanilla Sugar body mist


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueCera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was the week of finished skincare for me. I finished my Mario Badescu cucumber cleansing lotion and enzyme cleansing gel, both of which I have backups for. Burt's Bees moisturizing shampoo is done, which I was using to clean makeup brushes since it didn't clean my hair well. Won't repurchase that. I also finished a Marc Jacobs Dot sample and already have a bottle of that.
How did you like the Mario Badescu products?  I've been looking at a strawberry scrub from that line.

Also, I love the MJ Dot perfume.  It's heavenly.


----------



## amorgb (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How did you like the Mario Badescu products?  I've been looking at a strawberry scrub from that line.

Also, I love the MJ Dot perfume.  It's heavenly.

I don't know if you've ever seen the samples thread on here ( â€‹ just in case you wanna check it out), but through that thread I found that you can get totally free samples from Mario Badescu by taking a questionnaire on their website.  I received the strawberry scrub from them when I requested samples.  I haven't used it at all yet, but I thought I'd warn you that when I opened it I was expecting a yummy sweet scent... it almost smelled like cough syrup to me!  It just seemed like the scent was very sharp if that makes any sense.  I'm still going to use it and it looks like it will work wonderfully, but it wasn't what I was expecting at all so I thought you might want to know!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't know if you've ever seen the samples thread on here ( â€‹ just in case you wanna check it out), but through that thread I found that you can get totally free samples from Mario Badescu by taking a questionnaire on their website.  I received the strawberry scrub from them when I requested samples.  I haven't used it at all yet, but I thought I'd warn you that when I opened it I was expecting a yummy sweet scent... it almost smelled like cough syrup to me!  It just seemed like the scent was very sharp if that makes any sense.  I'm still going to use it and it looks like it will work wonderfully, but it wasn't what I was expecting at all so I thought you might want to know!
Thanks!  I will take that one off my wish list.


----------



## BSquared (Jan 24, 2014)

> I don't know if you've ever seen the samples thread on here (Â [CONTENTEMBED=/t/127979/what-companies-have-you-gotten-samples-from layout=inline]â€‹[/CONTENTEMBED]Â just in case you wanna check it out), but through that thread I found that you can get totally free samples from Mario Badescu by taking a questionnaire on their website. Â I received the strawberry scrub from them when I requested samples. Â I haven't used it at all yet, but I thought I'd warn you that when I opened it I was expecting a yummy sweet scent... it almost smelled like cough syrup to me! Â It just seemed like the scent was very sharp if that makes any sense. Â I'm still going to use it and it looks like it will work wonderfully, but it wasn't what I was expecting at all so I thought you might want to know!


 THANK YOU for posting this. I had some of their stuff in my cart at ulta but wanted to think it over. My skin breaks out SO EASILY so I am mega excited about the potential for samples before I buy!


----------



## QueCera (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How did you like the Mario Badescu products?  I've been looking at a strawberry scrub from that line.

Also, I love the MJ Dot perfume.  It's heavenly.


Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't know if you've ever seen the samples thread on here ( â€‹ just in case you wanna check it out), but through that thread I found that you can get totally free samples from Mario Badescu by taking a questionnaire on their website.  I received the strawberry scrub from them when I requested samples.  I haven't used it at all yet, but I thought I'd warn you that when I opened it I was expecting a yummy sweet scent... it almost smelled like cough syrup to me!  It just seemed like the scent was very sharp if that makes any sense.  I'm still going to use it and it looks like it will work wonderfully, but it wasn't what I was expecting at all so I thought you might want to know!

I love the enzyme cleansing gel! My skin is less oily and I get less breakouts. I tend to only get hormonal acne at this point, and even those occur less frequently. The cucumber lotion is nice too.

@amorgb is right about the smell of some of these. The enzyme cleanser doesn't have a strong smell, but some do and they aren't that pleasant. I used the questionnaire to try too. Ulta also carries the brand in smaller sizes.


----------



## amorgb (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
Thanks!  I will take that one off my wish list. 



Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

THANK YOU for posting this. I had some of their stuff in my cart at ulta but wanted to think it over. My skin breaks out SO EASILY so I am mega excited about the potential for samples before I buy!

Glad I could help!  @BSquared I love the samples for that!

And like @QueCera said, the enzyme cleansing gel doesn't have much of a smell (but I actually like the bit of a scent it has).  I guess my point is that sometimes its really hit-or-miss because I like the smell of about half of the samples I received and don't like the other half.  Also, thanks for your opinion about the cleansing gel @QueCera, I haven't tried it yet so that was great to hear!


----------



## QueCera (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Glad I could help!  @BSquared I love the samples for that!

And like @QueCera said, the enzyme cleansing gel doesn't have much of a smell (but I actually like the bit of a scent it has).  I guess my point is that sometimes its really hit-or-miss because I like the smell of about half of the samples I received and don't like the other half.  Also, thanks for your opinion about the cleansing gel @QueCera, I haven't tried it yet so that was great to hear!
No problem! I like the smell too, it's kinda refreshing. I haven't tried a ton of the other stuff, so it's good to hear about the scrub.


----------



## 19ten20 (Jan 24, 2014)

This week I finished up a set of individual eyelashes! I'm on a long-term no buy for lashes!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 25, 2014)

I just finished my second sample of Clarins Total Double Serum. Two of the sample size containers somehow found their way into my most recent Hautelook bag and it just so happens that was the perfect test amount! I have a bad habit of getting hooked on the most expensive products and this is no exception. I have to admit that the results are the closest thing to injection results I've ever seen. Given that Dysport (upgraded, non toxin cousin of Botox) injections cost me $300 twice a year (started getting them in my early 30s so now at 38 I only need it once a year at most since my forehead muscles have atrophied nicely), Clarins $129 price tag seems like a steal. At least that's how I'll be explaining it to hubby. It helps that he spends about $800 a weekend on flying and golf. I told him that beauty and fashion ARE my golf!


----------



## Xiang (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A few of my recent empties. There were more that I didn't get a chance to take pictures of.








I got the Avocado &amp; Oatmeal Clay Mask from that same brand! I'm barely half way done with it though. They give so much product for the price!! What did you think of the Mint &amp; Lemon mask? I was thinking of getting it too but made myself pick only one.


----------



## Xiang (Jan 27, 2014)

Posting a bit early so I can toss these out and salvage those empty jars. =)

1) Axe Dark Temptation Revitalizing Shower Gel - Got suckered into helping my bf finish this. He got four huge bottles of these from a $1 clearance sale. Yes, four, sigh.

2) Styled by Hayadi Pure Happy Smooth - Really nice hair smoothing product, great for smoothing out hair static. It also serves as a heat protectant when blow drying.

3) Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish - This product is awesome. The scent (rosemary, chamomile, eucalyptus) makes it so soothing to wash my face with this in the shower right before bed. It is a really thick cream. I like to leave it on my face for a few minutes (5-10 mins) before washing it off with the cloth. It's really relaxing to close my eyes and just breath in the scents to wind down after a long day. Very tempted to buy the full size.

4) DermOrganic Soapless Facial Cleanser - This little bottle took me over four months to use because I keep getting distracted with trying other products. It is oil and fragrance free. Very gentle cleanser! The label claims it removes makeup but it wasn't enough to completely remove my current non-waterproof eyeliner (Neutrogena Nourishing Eyeliner).

5) Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips - Fun to use, really thick. Hard to squeeze out of the tube in colder weather so had to roll the tube between my hands to warm it up a bit before use.

6) L'oreal Testing Panel Pink Shimmery Serum - I don't know what this serum is. It's the pink shimmery one from one of their serum studies. This product is amazing, wish I knew the name.

7) Soin Gommant Purifiant G-1 - This is an exfoliant facial scrub by Benta Berry. Product was kind of runny and the scrubbing seeds were very sparce. Didn't do much for me. I heard a lot of people got a skin reaction from this brand so I did a spot test on the back of my hand first.

8) Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin Perfecting Polisher - I've never used a product like this before but the description on the Birchbox site reminded me of another product (CURE Natural Aqua Gel) that I've seen YouTube beauty gurus such as Bubzbeauty raved about in their vids. I didn't think this particular product did that much for my skin though. I'd rather just use a real exfoliant scrub cleanser or even a simple sugar scrub.

9) Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Day Lotion with Clary Sage - This lotion is really great for the winter. I love the texture but the scent gets to me when it's right in my face.I ended up using this as a hand lotion.

10) oluv Care Intensive Relief Salve - Had to toss this. Not sure why but the product got very grainy after a year.

11) atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine - Summery scent. Nothing against it but it's not something I would buy (too fruity, reminded me a bit of orange juice with a hint of rum, haha). It was fun trying out a new scent though.

12) Time Balm Grapefruit Antioxidant Day Face Cream - VERY thick cream. The citrus scent is MUCH milder compared to Yes To Grapefruit products.

13) Dr. Hauschka Rejuvenating Mask - Last sample of this product. Still do not like it because of the medicinal herbal scent.

14) Yes To Cucumbers Soothing Natural Sunscreen SPF 30 - Last sample of this product as well. I used up most of my samples of this product last summer but I still don't like it very much even now, it leaves little white clumps of residue on my skin. It's even worst when applied to my face and it comes in contact with my moisturizer.

By the way, I ended up making a purchase for the Rimmel Stay Matte pressed powder this month because it's been showing up in so many empties list, haha. Those who commented about the product seem to really like it. I have to say that I'm in love after using it for about two weeks!!


----------



## thischick (Jan 28, 2014)

Completely used up my Zuzu Luxe Powder Foundation!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 28, 2014)

Today I finished up a NYX HD powder! I also used up two foil packets of foundation. A Dior BB cream and a Josie Maran tinted moisturizer. If I didn't have a 1,000 other powders I would probably repurchase the NYX HD powder. It worked as well as the MU Forever one.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 28, 2014)

I tossed out the rest of a 100 percent pure mascara that I got from Birchbox. It just wasn't doing anything for me. I also finished up a Maybelline fit me foundation stick. I may repurchase after I get done with all of my other foundations. I also finished up a mini size of the body shop coconut body butter. It is a definite repurchase if I finish the 150 other lotions that I have. And the last of a philosophy pecan body scrub has finally bit the dust. The smell is just to much. I doubt it will be a re-buy. I did do a "sample Saturday" this past week but I didn't keep up with what I actually used. I guess it didn't make a great impression. Because there is nothing that I feel like I need to have.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 28, 2014)

> Today I finished up a NYX HD powder! I also used up two foil packets of foundation. A Dior BB cream and a Josie Maran tinted moisturizer. If I didn't have a 1,000 other powders I would probably repurchase the NYX HD powder. It worked as well as the MU Forever one.


 How did you like the Dior BB? I'm loving Smashbox HD Camera Ready B but wanted to sample a few more before committing to buy next month.


----------



## saku (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How did you like the Dior BB? I'm loving Smashbox HD Camera Ready B but wanted to sample a few more before committing to buy next month.
i have the dior bb cream, and I LOVE IT! i have maybe more than 15 tubes of unloved full sized bb creams (from back when i had my bb cream kick) and too-many-to-count samples/deluxe sizes and the Dior BB is the best, in my opinion! i like how it blends right in and lasts all day. it's low coverage and it's exactly what i wanted.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 28, 2014)

> i have the dior bb cream, and I LOVE IT! i have maybe more than 15Â tubes of unloved full sized bb creams (from back when i had my bb cream kick)Â and too-many-to-count samples/deluxe sizes and the Dior BB is the best, in my opinion! i like how it blends right in and lasts all day. it's low coverage and it's exactly what i wanted.


 That's great to hear--thanks! I've been stuck on Bare Minerals as my only foundation (and their cream concealer) and wanted to try new things. I loved the Smashbox samples and went through them quickly. Others, not so much. Felt like old school liquid foundation from high school (in the 90s for me, ;-). I definitely want one that seamlessly blends and acts as a primer and foundation in one, not so much deeply colored. Dior sounds just about right. Now to stalk the swap boards for a sample, lol!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How did you like the Dior BB? I'm loving Smashbox HD Camera Ready B but wanted to sample a few more before committing to buy next month.
I haven't tried the Smashbox Camera Ready BB but I really liked the Dior one!  It had good coverage and reminded me more of a Korean BBs.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 31, 2014)

Used up two items this week!

Pacifica Sea Foam Complete Face Wash (Full-size!  5 oz) - Really loved this, nice, gentle gel cleanser, my only complaint would be it's a bit too drying (for me!) in the winter.  I have sensitive skin, so I'm now going to experiment with some milk/cream cleansers.  Still, I would totally repurchase this just for the scent for summer!

Fortune Cookie Soap Whipped Cream (Lotion) Sample in "Mother Pucker" - for all the great things I've heard about FCS, I expected this to be much more hydrating!  The scent was good, kind of an herbal/green apple, but based on the sample, I wouldn't buy a full size.  Do they have a more hydrading lotion type?


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 31, 2014)

SO MUCH. I love just throwing empty items into a tote and them seeing everything at the end of the month.

Full Size

Clear Frizz Control Conditioner

Clear Strong Lengths Shampoo

Herbal Essences Body Envy Shampoo

BBW Number 4 Harvest 3 Wick Candle

Hydration Lock Chapstick

Deluxe

Batiste Dry Shampoo

Not Your Mother's Dry Shampoo

BBW Black Tie Candle

BBW Flannel Candle

Origins Checks and Balances Cleanser

MUFE HD Powder

Ren Night Crean

Caudalie Divine Oil

Clean and Clear Morning Burst Gel Moisturizer

Tossed

100% Pure Mascara - I liked this a lot but it smudged on me too much to keep wearing

Juice Beauty CC Cream - way too dark for me

Too Faced Primed and Poreless Bronze Tint - the color of this is weird and I don't understand using something bronzing just to cover it up

Glam Natural Cream Blush in After Hours - too dark

Fresh Seaberry Face Oil sample - I used about half of this but the smell drove me insane and it was a little heavy for me

Jouer Lipgloss in BB Pink - I literally can't open this

MAKE face primer - meh

And I tossed some perfume samples I didn't like: Tokyo Milk Tainted Love, Harvey Prince Yogini, Harvey Prince Journey, Arquiste Flor y Canto, and some solid perfume I got from a Glossybox that smells like skittles

And the most important empty this month: I used up an entire eyeshadow! Cream from the Lorac Pro Palette!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SO MUCH. I love just throwing empty items into a tote and them seeing everything at the end of the month.

Full Size

Clear Frizz Control Conditioner

Clear Strong Lengths Shampoo

Herbal Essences Body Envy Shampoo

BBW Number 4 Harvest 3 Wick Candle

Hydration Lock Chapstick

Deluxe

Batiste Dry Shampoo

Not Your Mother's Dry Shampoo

BBW Black Tie Candle

BBW Flannel Candle

Origins Checks and Balances Cleanser

MUFE HD Powder

Ren Night Crean

Caudalie Divine Oil

Clean and Clear Morning Burst Gel Moisturizer

Tossed

100% Pure Mascara - I liked this a lot but it smudged on me too much to keep wearing

Juice Beauty CC Cream - way too dark for me

Too Faced Primed and Poreless Bronze Tint - the color of this is weird and I don't understand using something bronzing just to cover it up

Glam Natural Cream Blush in After Hours - too dark

Fresh Seaberry Face Oil sample - I used about half of this but the smell drove me insane and it was a little heavy for me

Jouer Lipgloss in BB Pink - I literally can't open this

MAKE face primer - meh

And I tossed some perfume samples I didn't like: Tokyo Milk Tainted Love, Harvey Prince Yogini, Harvey Prince Journey, Arquiste Flor y Canto, and some solid perfume I got from a Glossybox that smells like skittles

And the most important empty this month: I used up an entire eyeshadow! Cream from the Lorac Pro Palette!
Awesome!!!! Tons of empties for you!


----------



## missionista (Jan 31, 2014)

I had a good month, very happy with the following!

*USED UP JANUARY 2014*

Neutrogena Healthy Defense Daily Moisturizer (sample, 7mL)

Bond #9 I love New York For All (sample 1.7mL)

Bond #9 I love New York Earth Day (sample 1.7mL)

Guerlain Acqua Allegoria Pamplelune (sample, 1.5mL)

Eucerin Moisturizing Face Lotion (sample, 5mL)

Dr Ci Labo Aqua Collagen Gel (sample, 1.5mL)

Scientific Organics Kombucha Cleanser (sample, 3mL)

Thierry Mugler Angel Shower Gel (sample, 6mL)

Miss Jessieâ€™s Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo (sample, 12.6mL)

Wei jujube Age Control Serum (sample, 2mL)

Lâ€™Occitane Divine Cream (sample, 1.5mL)

Lâ€™Occitane Hand Lotion w/ Shea Butter (sample, 8mL)

MAKE Dual Phase Eye Makeup Remover (deluxe sample, 30 mL)

LUSH Wiccy Magic Muscles massage bar (full size, 2.3 oz)

Aveda Defining Whip (full size, 4.1 oz)


----------



## BSquared (Jan 31, 2014)

I did good this month too!! *January empties* FULL SIZE: Benefit porefessional Covergirl outlast 3 in 1 foundation Lush Catastrophe Cosmetic face mask--loved this! Bath and Body Works lotion in Juniper Breeze---I enjoyed smelling like 9th grade this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nivea Touch of Shimmer body wash---Sooooo excited this is gone. It was old, probably to the point of borderline gross. Maybelline Dream Lumi concealer in ivory Covergirl clump crusher mascara Target brand makeup wipes Revlon Lip Butter in Strawberry Shortcake---MY FIRST LIP EMPTY IN LITERALLY YEARS. Bath and Body Works pocketbacs in Pink Chiffon and Coral Reef DELUXE: Tarte Amazonian Clay Airbrush powder foundation Bumble and Bumble hairdresser's oil---this did nothing for me UDPP anti-aging version---the ONLY PP that sorta halfway works on me. Still wouldn't buy it. SINGLE USE/FOIL: Sephora body wash caps in strawberry, lagoon, and monoi. Glamglow YouthMud mask TouchÃ© Ã©clat foil set of 3, used 2 of them, tossed the other one because it's too dark. Origins plantscriptions anti aging cream TOSSED: Bath and Body Works 3-wick in Oceanside: smelled good but it was half gone and in my bathroom and somehow got hair stuck in it that then burned. So ew. Bath and Body works lotion in PS I Love You. ------- Ok I have to tell this story. I found this in my linen closet and thought "why do I have a full, but obviously open bottle of lotion sitting in my closet?" Sniffed it, it smelled good so I thought I would use it. Showered, put it on, went to bed. Smelled good. Not great but fine. Woke up at 2am. Thought my cat had peed on me. The STENCH! looked around, no cat. Couldn't figure out what the smell was. Realized it was my arm. Not sure if this was REALLY old or just really really REALLY disagrees with my chemistry, but it smelled straight up like cat urine on me, to the point I had to take a shower at 2am and wash it off. Never smelled a lotion like that in my whole life. Ok anyways back to empties -------- Benefit Stay Flawless primer deluxe sample-made my makeup go on weird and felt sticky. NOPE. Kat Von D Lockit Tattoo foundation- I used this for Monday Club this week. This was its third chance. It breaks me out in some sort of allergic reaction (tiny raised bumps all over my cheeks that will take a week to go away) and as much as I hate to toss this, looking at it is just going to continue to tempt me to say "one more chance" and then I'll get angry when my skin looks like crap and I need to break that vicious hoarding cycle so in a hefty bag it goes!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jan 31, 2014)

Juniper Breeze - what a throwback  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 31, 2014)

*January Empties!*





*Full Size*

1.  *Dial 7 Day Moisturizing Lotion Skin Therapy with Himalayan Pink Minerals* 21 fl oz 621ml- I loathed this stuff.  I hated using it.  It lies.  It does not hydrate you even if you use it for weeks on end.  I would put on in the morning and be ashy in the afternoon.  Good riddance!  This was free through the Pop Sugar Sample squad and now I know why!

2. *L'Oreal Paris Ideal Clean Foaming gel cleanser* 6.8 fl oz 200ml-I got this as compensation from the L'oreal testing panel.  It was not awesome or horrible.  I would not purchase as I did not think it really did anything

*Deluxe Size*

1. *Bath &amp; Body Works Pocket Bac* in Fresh Market Apple 1 fl oz 29ml-I like the product, not this scent

2. *Alterna Caviar Anti-Aging Replenishing Moisture Shampoo* 1.35 fl ox 40ml-love this stuff but not enough to pay $32 a bottle for it!

3. *The Body Shop Home Fragrance Oil in Holiday Pumpkin* 0.3 fl oz 10ml-I like these oils but not this scent

4. *Josie Maran Whipped Argan Oil Intensive Hand Cream *1 fl oz 30ml-Disliked this stuff.  It smelled weird and was super greasy.  My dogs loved it and attempted to lick it off anything and everything I touched as it left a trail of slime.

*Perfume*

1. *Pure DKNY*-This was ok.  My husband told me I smelled "good" but I use scented body wash, scented lotion and perfume so who knows what he liked!

2.* Stella McCartney L.I.L.Y* 0.05 fl oz 1.5ml-this was ok but not something I would buy.  It has patchouli in it, which I do not like the scent of

3. *Paco Rabanne Lady Million *0.04 fl oz 1.3ml-did not like this.  It is another perfume that has patchouli in it

4.* Downtown Calvin Klein* 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml-I really liked this but have a zillion little perfumes and big ones to finish but will keep it on the list of ones I like

*Foils*

1. *Color Oasis Volumizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner *.34 fl oz 10ml (each)-This was ok.  Not something I would repurchase

2. *Color Oasis Smoothing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner *x2 .34 fl oz 10ml (each)-it was ok.  Not something I would repurchase

3. *Shiseido Ibuki Refining Moisturizer* .03 fl oz 1ml-this was ok.  Nothing amazing

4. *Eve Lom Moisture Mask* 0.16 fl oz 5ml-did not like this, nor feel it did anything that was moisturizing

5. *Jurlique Advanced Serum Youth defence active gel concentrate* 0.06 fl oz 2ml-did not like this.  The fake rose smell made me nauseous

6. *LA Fresh Oil Free Face Cleanser*-this was ok.  Good size.  I carried it in my purse to remove swatches from my hand while in stores

7. *Simply U Color Shine Shampoo &amp; Conditioner * 0.25 fl oz 7.4ml-I really liked this!  Smells good, worked well.  Too bad I can only buy it at Wal-Mart

8. *Bumble &amp; Bumble Super Rich Shampoo &amp; Conditione*r x2 .24 fl oz 7ml-I like this but not enough to buy it

9. *Bumble &amp; Bumble Surf Foam Wash Shampoo &amp; Conditioner* .24 fl oz 7ml-this did nothing for my hair.  Nary a beachy wave in sight!

10. *Pureology Reviving Red Shampoo &amp; Conditioner *.17 fl oz 5ml-I liked this and if I have red again would consider repurchasing

11. *Alterna Bamboo Smooth Anti-Frizz Shampoo &amp; Conditioner *0.35 fl oz 10ml-I like this but have shampoo commitment issues!

12.* Matrix Biolage Exquisite Oil Shampoo &amp; Conditioner* .34 fl oz 10ml-I enjoyed this, smooth, silky hair

13. *Matrix Biolage Color Care Shampoo &amp; Conditioner* .34 fl oz 10ml-loved this!  Smooth, silky, clean, good smelling hair!  Have to put this on the repurchase list

*Threw Away!*

1. Goody Work out active hair tie.  This poor thing is so stretched out and needs to go!

2. Goody hair tie also sadly stretched out!  Barely holds my hair back, let alone up!  Wrapping more than 4x on my thick hair is not good!


----------



## wrkreads (Jan 31, 2014)

I had a very small empties pile this month:

*Full sized:*

_Degree Motion Sense Invisible Anti-perspirant in Sheer Powder_ â€“ I have limited deodorant loyalty. I like invisible solid sticks from either Degree or Secret in baby powder scent, whichever is on sale when I need to replace.

*Deluxe sample:*

_H2O+ Aqualibrium Dual Action Eye Makeup Remover_ â€“ This worked okay for eye shadow and liner, but struggled with mascara, even when it wasnâ€™t waterproof. I found I went through this bottle really fast. I wouldnâ€™t rebuy.

_Crabtree &amp; Evelyn Ultra-Moisturising Hand Therapy in Iris_ â€“ I got this as a gift, and love it. Itâ€™s rich and thick and sinks in super fast. I loved the scent too. Iâ€™m currently using up a different scent, and will definitely be repurchasing when itâ€™s gone.

_Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion_ â€“ This was thin and not very moisturizing. Itâ€™s scent-free, which may appeal to some people, but not me, I like scented lotions. No rebuy.

_Pretty Yummy Hand and Body Lotion in Coconut Vanilla_ â€“ Only one PY sample this month due to my use of other lotions too. This was a yummy scent, combining two of my favourite things. This will go on my â€œyesâ€ scent list for this brand.

*Single use:*

_Botanics Shine Away Ionic Clay Mask_ â€“ This was a good cleanser mask that seemed to help reduce an outbreak.

_Freeman Feeling Beautiful Facial Purifying Paper Mask in Starfruit_ â€“ I love this mask. It really helps reduce breakouts. I need to get more of these. I just wish the eye holes were bigger.

_Freeman Feeling Beautiful Facial Polishing Mask in Charcoal &amp; Black Sugar_ â€“ This was a disaster. The product was so clumpy and dry that it wouldnâ€™t stick to my face. It worked better as a scrub. No rebuy.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 31, 2014)

January Used It Up

Full Sized


Amika Color Pherfection Shampoo â€“ I got this during the Liter sale on Beauty Brands. I liked it enough that Iâ€™ll probably pick up a couple during the next sale.
Bioxidea Miracle 24 Face Treatment â€“ this was a sheet mask that just didnâ€™t fit well on my face. It ended up irritating my eyes and I donâ€™t feel like it did that much for my skin.
Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair Moisturizer â€“ this lasted 7 months with once a day use. Lovely moisturizerâ€¦I will probably purchase at some point after I use up the plethora of moisturizers in my stockpile.
Moroccan Oil Treatment â€“ loved this so much. Not sure Iâ€™m willing to pay to replace, but I may after Iâ€™m done using all of the other hair oils/treatment samples I have.
Bvlgari Tea Bag for bath â€“ lovely scent
Lush Bath Bombs â€“ Big Blue (liked the smellâ€¦the seaweed was just weird), Father Christmas, Golden Wonder (probably my favorite one to date).
Fortune Cookie Soap Company - Golden Boy Bath Bomb

Deluxe Sized


Dermalogica Special Cleansing Gel
Dermalogica Precleanse â€“ I actually liked this better than the cleansing gel. I used them together, and felt like the precleanse really did a nice job getting off most of the makeup.
Ole Henriksen Truth Serum â€“ I like this well enough.
Serum #034 from Loreal Study â€“ I really like this and wish I knew what it was.
Benefit Stay Flawless Primer
Kerstin Florian Foot Balm â€“ really liked thisâ€¦a refreshing feel
Aveda Rosemary Mint Shampoo and Conditioner â€“ I love this lineâ€¦so refreshing to use.
Aveda All-Sensitive Moisturizer
DDF Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer Moisturizing Serum â€“ I love this and have two more samples as a backup.
Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist
Fortune Cookie Soap Company Christmas Town Whipped Cream â€“ loved the scent; loved the formula
Dr. Jart Black Label Detox BB Cream
Benta Berry Cleanser/Exfoliate x 2
Bumble &amp; Bumble Hairdresserâ€™s Invisible Oil
Blissful Apothecary Calming Bath Oil
Fortune Cookie Soap Company Jack fizzie â€“ I liked the smell, but it was too small to be very moisturizing
Fortune Cookie Soap Company Lock, Shock and Barrel Bath Melt â€“ loved the smell, but it didnâ€™t really melt in my tub. I ended up sort of using it like a solid body lotion.

Foils (or one time use)


Julep Luxe Care Skin Serum â€“ just ick! Very greasy and didnâ€™t absorb well at all.
Julep Luxe Care Hand Lotion â€“ this was pretty nice.
First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream x 2 â€“ very moisturizing
Chanel Vitalumier Aqua Foundation â€“ Loved this; very nice texture. Iâ€™ll have to look into purchasing after my stash of foundation is gone.
Stila Convertible color â€“ not sure what color it was since I couldnâ€™t find it on the sample, but I really liked it as blush. Not so much as a lip color.
Lush Rock Star Soap â€“ I received this with my order. Tiny sliver of soapâ€¦scent was okâ€¦kind of smelled faintly of mothballs, which was weird. Wouldnâ€™t purchase.
Omorovicza thermal cleansing balm-I adore this cleanser! If it wasnt so expensive, I would purchase.
Fresh Rose Face Mask - Lovely scent...relaxing and refreshing at the same time.
Algenist Advanced Anti-Aging repairing Oil
LancÃ´me LaBase Pro Primer â€“ felt heavy and greasy
Algenist Pore Corrector Anti Aging Primer
Murad Illuminating Day Moisture
YSL TouchÃ© Ã‰clat x 3
Skin 79 Super BB x 3 â€“ great coverage
100% pure coconut Nourishing Body Cream x 3
Hempz Body Coconut Fusion Shimmering herbal Body SoufflÃ©
Josie Maran Light Argan Oil

Perfume


Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue (roller ball sized) I absolutely love this scent! I will definitely repurchase when Iâ€™ve used up some more of my perfumes.
Harvey Prince Ageless â€“ deluxe sample roller ball â€“ really liked this scent
English Laundry Signature
Gucci Guilty

Tossed


Clinique palette - it was old, it was hard to open, it wasn't that pigmented and the eye shadow color I liked best was gone. The other two eye shadows and the blush I have dupes in brands I like better.
Tree Hut Renewing Hand Cream - too thin and not at all moisturizing.
Julep Hermione â€“ thick, gloopy and does anyone even use crackle polish anymore?
Sheer Cover Mineral Foundation â€“ cakeyâ€¦I just couldnâ€™t get this to work for me. I wonder if itâ€™s because my skin is so dry to begin with.
Julep Lipstick x 2 â€“ not a fan of the formula and the colors (Satin Doll and Tea for Two) donâ€™t do anything for me either
Hurraw Grapefruit Lip Bam â€“ was too drying plus this was my "bonus" from the Bondi debacle and there was speculation that he was sending out old stuff from another failed sub, so yeah.


----------



## bnicole (Feb 1, 2014)

January Empties!​ 
*Full Size*


Avon moisturizing body yogurt - vanilla
Julep Boho Glam Lengthening Mascara - espresso brown
Mark Make It Go Away makeup removing wipes (30 count)
Bungalow Bath &amp; Body whipped sugar scrub - caramel apple crunch: Smelled awesome, not very exfoliating though
Norma's Bath body butter - vanilla
Julep DD concealer - light: Aaaah, you guys! I finished a 'full-sized' makeup item! Sure, it was a teeny tiny tube of concealer, but I'm counting it!
Summerfield Soaps Handmade Goat's Milk Soap - Winter Grapefruit
C.O. Bigelow Mentha Hair shampoo
Avon Moisture Therapy Intensive Had Cream for Extremely Dry Skin
Garnier Fructis Sleek &amp; Shine conditioner
Norma's Bath body butter - Blueberry
Planet Spa Revitalizing Body Lotion - Himalayan Goji Berry
Halo Soap &amp; Products Tea Tree Acne Serum
Degree 24-hour Motion Sense deodorant - Fresh Energy
Avon Bubble Bath - Hot Apple Pie
Halo Soap &amp; Products for Regretsy bar soap - Hillbilly Bajingo Wash

*Deluxe/Travel/Mini Sized*


Tom's of Maine Simply White Toothpaste: My last toothpaste sample, so glad it's gone!
Benefit Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow! foundation - Petal: Too dark for my skin tone, formula was good though
Boscia Cool Blue Calming Mask

*Foils/Single Use*


Stila Convertible Color lip/cheek cream mystery color
Kerastase Reflection Luminous Softening Shampoo
Fairy Bubbles whipped soap - Juicy
Kate Somerville RetAsphere 2-in-1 Retinol Night Cream
Julep Luxe Repair Skin Serum
Nars Total Radiance tinted moisturizer - Alaska


----------



## saycrackagain (Feb 1, 2014)

JANUARY Cotton balls 100 Crest 3D White toothpaste TJ's lavender bar soap EstÃ©e Lauder night cream DS BBW Japanese Cherry Blossom soap Maybelline One by One mascara Nivea body lotion RoC exfoliating cleanser Philosophy 3-in-1 Chocolate Bunny 6 oz. Borghese concealer!!! (Took years!) Morning Blast makeup wipes Up&amp;Up nail polish remover Up&amp;Up daily moisturizer SPF 15 e.l.f. brow gel TJ's Botanical foaming hand soap


----------



## katielp (Feb 1, 2014)

Full size Jar of coconut oil Korres pomegranate makeup removing wipes Not your mothers dry shampoo (I much prefer batiste) Secret clinical strength deodorant Clinique mascara EOS lip balm Bliss naked body butter (really enjoyed this...if I ever use up all my lotions I would re-buy this in a heartbeat) Deluxe Embryolisse moisturizer/primer (love this. Will consider purchasing once all my samples and full size moisturizers are done) Kiehls creme de corps body lotion Bb let it shine shampoo conditioner Blow pro text style (Love- will purchase it once I've used up similar products I already own) Evologie stay clear cream (really liked this but holy cow is it expensive...I would need a lot of bb points and a good code!) Phrenology perfect 4 platinum Crabtree and Evelynn hand recovery (have a back up but this is my fave handscrub) Camille Beckman body butter. This was nice but I prefer non-scented lotions Lollia hand creme Yube moisturizing skin cream 3 gilchrist and soames conditioning shampoos Goat milk soap Liz earle cleanse and polish Arcona cranberry exfoliant (love...will def purchase once I have enough bb points and a code) Aloxxi leave in conditioner Foil Benefit it's potent eye cream Treemme shampoo conditioner Garnier fructis shampoo conditioner Tarte park avenue princess (LOVE would purchase if I didn't already have an obscene amount of bronzers) Omnipotent duoisty repairing treatment (love will purchase when i have enough bb points and a discount code) Cream cleanser and Night moisture sample. Forget the brand but it was from bb Mary Kay eyeshadow sample Derma e moisturizer 100% pure super fruits cream Benefit stay flawless primer Ojon ultra hydrating shampoo Michael Todd cleanse and tone Michael Todd wild rose petal body wash Loccitane velvet concentrate LancÃ´me lip gloss sample Skin 79 bb cleanser really liked this Skin 79 serum Tossed Mereadesso moisturizer (omg so awful. Broke my skin out everytime) I feel like I used up a lot of samples from sample mountain this month....but I still have an Everest amount of face moisturizers:/


----------



## blushingsooner (Feb 1, 2014)

My January Empties! Full size: BBW Merry Marshmallow Kiss Body Lotion Alba Botanical Natural Hawaiian Facial Toner Complexion Balancing Hibiscus Aveeno Positively Radiant Intensive Night Cream BBW Vampire Blood PocketBac Not Your Mothers Kinky Moves Curl Defining Hair Cream Dove Original Clean Deodorant Ulta Extreme Wear Matte Finish Mousse Foundation - Light Ivory Clarisonic Brush Head - the one for acne Travel/Deluxe: Up&amp;Up eye makeup remover Foil packet/ Garner BB cream normal to dry fair/light Garner BB cream combination to oily fair/light Tossed: Organic Moroccan Argan Creme Shampoo Organic Moroccan Argan Creme Conditioner (Absolute worst shampoo/conditioner I've ever used in my entire life!)


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 1, 2014)

So I started keeping a list of empties on my phone at the beginning of January, and accidentally deleted the first several items on the list...so this is a partial list, but at least it's something!

Full size:

avon lip balm x2

outspoken by fergie perfume

vidal sassoon boost &amp; lift conditioner 12 oz

secret deodorant

Avon apple spice hand &amp; body cream 8.4 oz

Victorias secret pure seduction body wash 8.4 oz

acure 100% organic argan oil 1 oz (love this, will buy again after I finish up some of my other facial oils)

Mary Kay mint bliss fizzies for feet (10 count)

First Aid Beauty ultra repair cream 6 oz

Avon ravishing rose body mist 6 oz

travel/deluxe size:

12 benefits instant healthy hair treatment 1.5 oz

blowpro blowout spray 1.5 oz

carol's daughter monoi repairing mask 2 oz

benefit that gal face primer .25 oz

clinique almost lipstick in black honey

Beauty Protector protect and detangle (loved it, would purchase full size after I use up other similar products)

Zoya nail polish remover 2 oz

Vichy liftactiv nuit night cream .5 oz

Benefit bad gal lash mascara

smashbox photo finish primer .25 oz

foils/single use:

Eslor replenishing scrub

perfume samples:

Betsey Johnson too too pretty

Ralph Lauren romance (didn't like this)

lady gaga fame

Thierry Mugler angel

Lancome tresor 

Tossed:

Avon 24K gold lipstick--not sure why I kept it for so long, never liked it to begin with...it was too frosty and washed me out...tried layering it w/other lip products and nothing worked so it had to go.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 1, 2014)

January full and deluxe sized empties:






Pantene Silky Moisture Whip deluxe sample:  nice, I liked it.  I believe I got this in a New Beauty Testtube.
Eminence Organic Skincare Rosehip Tonique:  A favorite of mine, but pricey at $38.  I may get another once the weather warms up, as it's a good oily skin toner.
Psssst! dry shampoo:  A staple, inexpensive, works well, and I like the scent.
Eminence Organic Skincare Naseberry Eye Exfoliant:  This is a mask for your undereye area, quite unique.  It has the consistency and look of raspberry jam and is full of antioxidants and natural enzymes, which helps gently exfoliate and is useful for milia.  It's on the expensive side at $64, and I don't suffer from milia, so I won't be getting another. 
Image Skincare Vital C Hydrating Anti-aging Serum:  nice, lightweight serum with a pleasant citrusy scent.  I thought it was a good option for normal to oily skin, as it did not leave a residue.  Not sure I could really see a difference in my skin, however, and I had passed the expiration date so tossed this despite it still being 1/3 full.  I've got other serums to use up so will not be repurchasing.
Sue Devitt Microquatic Blue Antiaging SPF30 Perfection Primer:  I liked this a lot!  Not greasy and with a high enough SPF that I felt fine using this as both a primer and sunscreen.  Would consider it for future purchase.
Ole Henriksen Protect the Truth Vitamin C SPF 50:  I like this alot, especially for weekend use when I'm not wearing makeup and am out in the yard or walking the dogs.  Would consider purchase if I didn't have lots of other SPF's to use, considering they expire.  
Urban Decay Eyeshadow Potion (vintage):  no telling how old this is, but I finally finished it up.  I don't care for the newer UD eye primers, sadly, as they don't seem to work as well for me.
Tiossan Dakar body creme sample:  This was a Birchbox sample and while okay, didn't wow me enough to make much of an impression.
Too Faced lashGASM Mascara:  Eh.  This seemed awfully dry, so tossed it.
Shea Radiance Whipped Shea Butter in Kalahari Melon:  Liked a lot, great for winter dry skin.
L'Occitane Dry Skin Hand Cream:  Nice, but not wowed.  Perhaps I'd like a different scent?

Discards:






Philip B. Russian Amber Imperial Shampoo:  Where do I start?  It's insanely priced at $140 for 12 oz., and gave me the equivalent of a bad hair day.  I actually though, hmmm, I must need to get my hair cut, but it was sticking out at weird angles and was generally unmanageable.  It's thick in texture, hardly suds up despite SLF being the second ingredient, and honestly, you might as well just wash your hair with honey.  I could be missing something, as Vogue voted this a 'best of the best'.  Maybe they were impressed with the price.
Lorac Behind the Scenes Eye Primer:  This came with my Lorac Pro Palette, and shadows creased over it every single time.  So, it's gone.
Estee Lauder Perfectly Clean Multi-Action Foam Cleanser/Purfiying Mask:  I'm not scent adverse, but this was overwhelming, and not in a good way.  Combine the uber strong floral scent with the harsh formula, and I tossed two of these.  

Foils:






Bare Escentuals Face and Eye Primer X2:  BE's eye primer is among my favorites, and the face primer was not bad either.  
Cover|FX Total Cover Cream Foundation:  Too dark for my winter pale skin, so had to toss.  I've got another and will try again during warmer weather.
Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion:  okay, but doesn't work as well as the original wand formula for me.
DHC Neck Enzyme Treatment:  I've had a full sized version of this before, and while it was hard for me to see a difference, I do think it's important to not neglect the neck/decollete.  Although I do, and have.
DHC Face Wash:  Good basic foaming cleanser, gentle but effective.
DDF Ultra-Lite Oil Free Moisturizing Dew: I don't remember anything bad about it, but nothing that stood out either.
Malin-Goetz Vitamin E Face Moisturizer:  Ditto.
Neuma Blow Dry Lotion:  I liked this!


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  January full and deluxe sized empties:






Eminence Organic Skincare Rosehip Tonique:  A favorite of mine, but pricey at $38.  I may get another once the weather warms up, as it's a good oily skin toner.
Psssst! dry shampoo:  A staple, inexpensive, works well, and I like the scent.
  
I might have to try the Psssst! dry shampoo- I've heard so many good things and I've tried Suave and Oscar Blandi and didn't really like either one. I even tried making my own with arrowroot powder and witch hazel, but it's meh. I'll give that a whirl!

Also, a cheaper version of the Eminence Rosehip toner might be the Mario Badescu toner:





It's $7.00 for 4 ounces, although it's not technically rosehip, just rosewater. It's a decent toner, however, and much cheaper than $38 if you're willing to give it a go. You can of course test it in Ulta.

For my January 2014 empties, I present:





These are some of the last test-on-animals company (Neutrogena, CeraVe, Dove) products I am going through as I purge and buy only cruelty-free.

For anyone not buying only cruelty-free, let me tell you that the Neutrogena retinol serum was amazing. I will miss it so much! And the CeraVe AM and PM moisturizer are some of the best you can buy in the drugstore. I will weep without them. But anyway! Moving on!

The Burts Bees hand salve was perfect for my purse to moisturize dry hands and cuticles, but I would rather not have the huge full-size version. I can reuse the tin, but not sure what for yet. Love the coconut foot creme, but honestly it's not much different from just rubbing raw coconut oil on your feet, and that's much cheaper.

Dove argan hair oil is WORTHLESS. Do not purchase.

I usually love Vitamin E oil for my hands at night before bed, but I hate this CVS version. It's still expensive ($9) but it for some stupid reason has lemon oil in it so it is actually very drying. I have another bottle to get through because I bought a 2-pack, and I'm not looking forward to it. I will repurchase the Sundown brand, but not the CVS version. Side note: my cat loves this oil and he will literally lick it from my hands after I've applied it. WEIRD!

That's all my empties this month. Can't wait to post some new ones at the end of February!


----------



## gibberish (Feb 1, 2014)

This is my first month posting my empties! Looking at my ridiculous stash, it sometimes just seems so hopeless that I will ever use it all, but and I have to say that keeping track of what I do use up makes me feel so much better/hopeful!

January Empties

Full Size

-  MAC Mineralize Volcanic Ash Exfoliator (this was very rough but nice for once or twice a week. It didn't amaze me so I probably won't purchase again)

- VS Very Sexy for Her Body Lotion, 3.4 oz (silky and surprisingly moisturizing, but not as much as I normally like)

- BBW Coconut Lime Verbana Body Cream (I've been using body butters for a while so the liquidy texture of this was hard to work with at first. Smelled good but I am happy to be through it)

- Anastasia Brow Wiz in Brunette (Loved this for the convenience but I typically use powder. I'd get this again if I want to switch it up again)

- Well Being Spa by Partylite Body Butter in Elderflower Springs

- MAC Brush Cleanser (I use this for daily quick brush cleaning and already have another)

- Arbonne Luxurious Almond Body Cream

Deluxe Samples

- Bvlgari Eau Parfumee au the blanc shampoo and shower gel (smelled really good but I have so much gel/soap to get through before I consider new purchases)

- WEI Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask (I got a few uses out of this one pot and I really like how it smelled. I wish I could buy this in a single large tube rather than the 'single use' pots, which is the only factor that will stop me from purchasing)

- Lancome Bienfait Multi-Vital Sunscreen Cream (I'm still searching for a HG sunscreen to wear over moisturizer. This one is in second place, but still leaves my face slightly greasy)

- Jane Iredale LipDrink (this turned my lips oddly pale but ti was moisturizing enough. I still prefer EOS or Fresh)

- Klorane Dry Shampoo (love love love this but goodness is it expensive)

- Benefit Girl Meets Pearl (nice but not crazy noticeable on my skin, which is light; this could also be a positive, so this product clearly just confuses me)

- Dr Hauschka Cleansing Cream (fine cleanser but OMG this smelled disgusting)

- Kate Somerville Oil Free Moisturizer (Liked but I'd prefer to try her others for dry skin)

- Tarte Glamazon Pure Performance 12 Hour Lipstick in Inspired (I liked this at first but it is rather drying and doesn't apply well if you use a balm first)

- Origins Ginger Souffle Whipped Body Cream (smelled amazing and was really moistruizing/absorbed well)

- Clarins Ecran Multi-Protection Sunscreen (Current HG face sunscreen - will get full size when I get through my other samples)

- Oscar Blandi Texture and Volume spray (I liked the texture but did not experience any volume)

- Bumble and Bumble Haridresser's Invisible Oil (really liked this as far as hair oils go because it was super light)

- Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch (this is a close second to the Hourglass primer for me; it's smooth but still tacky enough to grip my foundation)

- Sephora Age Defy Moisture Cream SPF 15 Sunscreen (too thick)

- Soap and Glory Shower Gel (this smells great and I will probably purchase the full size when I run out of body wash in the year 2050)

- See by Chloe mini bottle (loved this scent but it has no staying power whatsoever)

- Living Proof Prime Style Extender (love this and have the full size)

Foils

- Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Pearl x2 (really really luminizing! It's more tolerable with powder, but I purchased the matte version)

- Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery Treatment (ok but I won't repurchase - smelled gross)

- YSL Touche Eclat in no 1 (ok but nothing special)

- Ole Henricksen Perfect Truth CC Eye Cream (I think I prefer regular concealer)

- Arbonne Hydrating Eye Cream (nothing unique)

- Benefit Total Moisture Facial Cream (I really liked this and will probably get it)

- Coola Face Mineral Sunscreen Matte Tint (I want to try other sunscreens by this brand but I wasn't crazy about this one)

- Clinique Pore Refining Solutions Stay Matter Hydrator (I didn't notice a difference)

- NARS Oil-free Pro-Prime Pore Refining Primer (Not sure about my pores but I swear this made my foundation stay all day)

- L'Occitane Milk Concentrate Body Lotion (great texture, not good smell)

- Josie Maran Argan Oil Hair Serum (ok but heavier than the B&amp; B)

- One Direction, Our Moment perfume (meh)

- Thymes Lotus Santal Body Lotion (really nice and unique smell)


----------



## SaraP (Feb 1, 2014)

I have killed 2 chella eyebrow pencils this month! I love them, but at $18 each my brows are getting pricy. Just picked one up on ebay for $13 but still...


----------



## NotTheMama (Feb 1, 2014)

Here are my empties for January: Full size Avon red chocolate cake bubble bath - smelled SO good Nivea shave gel - this was my fiancÃ©'s but he didn't like it so I finished it, worked OK despite the manly smell..lol Studio 35 nail polish remover Sally Hansen salon effects nail polish strips Venom Vixen - I really like these and have several packages in other designs Freeman papaya &amp; mango moisture 3 minute conditioner - love this stuff, but have several deep conditioners to get through before I buy more Up &amp; up jumbo cotton balls 100 count Burt's bees Super shiny shampoo - I though this wouldn't last a week it was so thin &amp; watery, but it lasted longer than I thought and I really liked it, would buy again with a sale once I get through some of my other shampoos Sample size Hotel hand lotion Act anticavity floride rinse Sensodyne toothpaste L'OrÃ©al conditioner from a box of hair color Glitter Daze base coat &amp; top coat- both of these were getting too thick to use and almost empty, even with a drop of thinner they were just to hard to work with Foils Garnier Fructis hydra recharge shampoo &amp; conditioner and 1 minute moisture treatment Caldera crimson pear ginger hand soap Candles I have a ton to get through so I am adding them to the list M&amp;M's candle Yankee candle balsam &amp; cedar small jar candle Avon hibiscus &amp; raspberry (I think!!) Tossed 1 bath pouf-was getting old Johnsons melt away stress lotion- old &amp; separated &amp; smelled funny Julep lengthening mascara-old and was making my eyes itch Lancome hypnose star mascara-old


----------



## perlanga (Feb 1, 2014)

Redken Real Control Shampoo/Conditioner Sample duo

Medspa Shave Cream (2)

Justin Bieber Someday Perfume

Softsoap Aloe Vera hand soap

Bare Minerals Prime Time Neutralizing primer sample packet

Avon Smooth Mineral Eyeshadow in Brownstone

Rite Aid Cosmetic Sponges

Johnsonâ€™s Stress Free Body Wash

B&amp;BW Japanese Cherry Blossom Foaming Hand Soap

Hibiclens Antiseptic Skin Cleanser


----------



## sparklegirl (Feb 2, 2014)

Slowly making a dent in my stash. Hopefully I do better next month! January empties Beauty protector shampoo and conditioner Bumble &amp; bumble surf foam shampoo and conditioner foils Beauty protector leave in conditioner sample size Josie maran Argan oil deluxe sample size Aloe Vera face mask packet (1-time use) Smashbox limitless eyeliner, onyx balea gute laune maske packet (1-time use) Becca ever matte pore less priming perfector deluxe sample Ahava cleansing cream travel size Beauty blender cleaner sample size


----------



## samplegal (Feb 2, 2014)

I love this time of the month when everyone posts their empties. I really devour these lists!  

*FULL SIZE:*


*Soap &amp; Glory Flake Away Body Polish* -- I enjoyed using this, though it's not the kind of body scrub-type thing I prefer. It was only lightly sandy and didn't have any big exfoliating power. I like the scent of these products, and would purchase the scrub version from this line. 
*Seche Vite Top Coat* -- This is my third or fourth bottle. I have a love/hate relationship with this because though it does dry very fast, and gives a good shine, I don't think it does much to help chipping, and its impossible to use up the whole bottle because it gets so goopy. It's also controversial in its toxicity. I'm still looking for something I like better, and haven't met anything yet.  I'm trying "Out the Door", and am finding it very similar.
*Dove Original Clean Deodorant* -- My go-to that I keep buying over and over.
*Maybelline The Rocket Mascara* -- This was ok, but didn't live up to the hype for me. It did give nice black lashes, but it didn't volumize them to my liking. Too many coats gave me spider-lashes, and the fat plastic brush kept scraping against my tight line, which was annoyingly irritating.
*Nars Lipstick in Shanghai Express* -- A beautiful blue-based red lipstick, which I wore quite often and got very far through the tube until it started to turn and stink. In my experience, Nars lip products go bad quicker than other brands, so now I am trying to reach for my Nars lipsticks more often, just to not waste them.
*Veet Body Wax Strips* -- For drugstore wax strips, I like these well enough, and keep repurchasing. I use them just on my arms, and they do 90% of the job.
*Alterna Bamboo Style Cleanse Extend Dry Shampoo* -- This was not a favorite. It didn't absorb hair oil throughout the day, and yet made my hair feel dirty.
*Revlon Round Bristle Hair Brush* -- Just an average round bristle hairbrush. The bristles started to melt away, so I replaced this with a Dry Bar hairbrush. What a difference! It really grips my hair without tangling, and thus reduces frizz considerably.

DELUXE:


*M.A.D. Skincare Illumination Daily Moisturizer *-- Nothing awesome, and may have contributed to breakouts. 
*La Mer Oil Absorbing Lotion *-- Again, for the cost of this, I was not enthralled. Quite happy with other less expensive moisturizers. I did not find it to absorb oil.
*Pure DKNY body butter* -- Very perfumed, and a thick lotion. I quite enjoyed it but still prefer Yes to Cucumbers. Will not purchase.
*Carol's Daughter Vanilla Hand and Body Lotion* -- The product was nice to use but this scent was sickening to me.
*Herbal Essences Body Wash Body Burst *-- Just average body wash.
*Alterna Caviar Dry Shampoo *-- A powder product, which was quite fine in consistency, and did work well. It left a lot of white cast though, which took some fluffing to work out. I prefer spray dry shampoos, so wont repurchase.
*Phyto Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm* -- This worked ok, and I enjoy most Phyto products I try, but I still prefer It's a 10 for a similar smoothing effect, because I think that works even better.
*Suki exfoliate foaming cleanser *-- Like everyone else, I loved the fresh lemonade scent, and it was unusual in that the grit dissolved and foamed as you worked the lather. I found in the beginning of the process, it was too harsh for my skin. Still looking for an ideal face scrub.
*Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich Body Lotion X2* -- It was a more runny consistency and thus absorbed fast. A nice product but felt like nothing special.
*Grand Central Beauty Skin Perfecting Polisher* -- I didn't try this properly, so don't know if I would like it. It's supposed to slough off dead skin without water, but I unwittingly used water.

*PACKETS:* (if the diminutive size of these foils made any impression, I jotted it down)


*Origins Plantsccription SPF25 Anti-Aging Cream* 
*Aveeno Nourish + Strengthen Shampoo*
*Aveeno Nourish + Strengthen Conditioner*
*Oribe Creme for Style*
*Weleda Body Lotion in Pomegranate -- *the scent of all three of these lotions is hard to abide by. None of them smell like what the packet says.

*Weleda Body Lotion in Wild Rose*
*Weleda Body Lotion in some other scent*
*Tatcha Radiant Deep Brightening Serum -- *I just love Tatcha products. They really are perfection.

*Tatcha Cleansing Oil x2*
*Fresh Soy Cleanser*
*Malibu Purifi Pure Blend Facial Cleanser*
*Yes to Carrots Body Butter -- *love, love, love the Yes To body butters. Will purchase one of these days.

*Clarins Extra-Firming Day Wrinkle Lifting Cream*
*Nuxe Reve de Miel Hand and Nail Cream*
*Dermalogica Ultra Calming Repair Barrier -- *this was interesting in that it looked like Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream, but was NOT AT ALL greasy. It did feel soothing.

*Kiehl's Blue Astringent Herbal Lotion -- *I noticed this has alcohol in it, but still, I fell in love with it. The packet had several uses, and I really did notice a tightening of the pores. I'm eager to get my hands on this again.

*Liqwd Q-Keratin Longevity Hair Serum*

*Fragrance: (all vials)*


*Juicy Couture LaLa* 
*Atelier Iris*
*Clinique Happy*
*Guerlain La Petite Robe Noire -- *There is something intoxicating about this scent and my boyfriend loves it too. I'm getting a large bottle during Sephora's triple points event this week.

*Narcisco Rodriguez for her*

*Tossed:*


*Ellis Faas Lipstick L107 -- *What gorgeous packaging, and the formula is beautiful too, but of course I got the poo-iest brown color that Glossybox sent out. Unwearable. 
*Scents by Eilena Nail Rescue -- *This was a solid block in its tin, and really needed to be worked to get something onto the cuticles. Way more trouble than it's worth. The liquid cuticle oils are so much easier.

â€‹

On to February!


----------



## lorizav (Feb 2, 2014)

January Empties Full size BBW Gingerbread hand soap 2 Dial hand soaps lemisol freeman Papaya Lime Shampoo Freeman papaya mango conditioner simple eye makeup remover Revlon Colorsilk hair color BBW Salted caramel room spray BBW gingerbread hand bac yes to Cucumbers wipes Allesandro polish dry drops Avon SSS gel oil CND Stickey Base Cosmedicine Healthy cleanse Sally Hansen facial wax strips Freeman Barefoot repair cream for pain relief Deluxe size Caudalie Miel de Vigne hand cream **** love Dermorganic soap less facial cleanser PC BHA 9 Tresseme hair spray Josie Maran Argan Oil x 2 Evologie serum and blemish cream x 2 DR Brandt BB matte cream Weleda Birch massage oil N4 super comb and prep N4 Hairspray it's a 10 miracle leave in Davines it's a sea salt spray Perfumes Gucci Guilty x 2 Issey Miyake Leau de Issey Tocca Giulette Cartier declaration Dior Jadore Foils Korres Mattifying Primer sephora carded perfume samples Still convertible color Dior hydra life BB eye cream 100% pure super fruits repair cream and buttercream hand cream L'occitane cream ultra riche PC sun care SPF 50 PTR 40% Triple acid peel Ole henricksen reparative anti aging oil L'oreal miracle blur


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I might have to try the Psssst! dry shampoo- I've heard so many good things and I've tried Suave and Oscar Blandi and didn't really like either one. I even tried making my own with arrowroot powder and witch hazel, but it's meh. I'll give that a whirl!

Also, a cheaper version of the Eminence Rosehip toner might be the Mario Badescu toner:





It's $7.00 for 4 ounces, although it's not technically rosehip, just rosewater. It's a decent toner, however, and much cheaper than $38 if you're willing to give it a go. You can of course test it in Ulta.

Good suggestion, thank you!


----------



## OohLala21 (Feb 3, 2014)

January Empties!

*Full Size:* 

Sally's GVP Conditioning Balm - Holy grail conditioner!

Sheaterra Rose Hips Black Soap 

Body Shop Strawberry body butter

Lush Big shampoo

BBW Cucumber Melon body wash 

Korres Pomegranate cleansing wipes 

BBW Pocket Bac (Island Margarita)

Hydration Lock Chapstick 

*Deluxe Size:*

Aveeno Daily Moisturizing lotion 

WEN Cleansing Conditioner (Sweet Almond Mint)

Coola Sunscreen moisturizer (Cucumber)

Eclos Cellular Activator face serum 

Ole Henriksen Truth Serum 

Viva La Juicy Spray pen 

*Foils:*

Buxom lip gloss card (Leslie &amp; Sugar)

Ole Henriksen African Red Tea serum 

Philosophy Purity face wash

Murad Eye Lift perfector

Agave Healing Oil treatment 

Le Metier de Beaute Replenishing Daily Solution 

Kate Somerville Hydrating face serum 

*Perfume Samples:*

Beckam Signature 

Issey Miyake Pleats Please

Billionaire Boyfriend


----------



## MUMami (Feb 7, 2014)

January Empties (+last week of Dec)

LIPS *from Left to Right

Dermstore Lipsurgence lip balm - this was a free gift w purchase, I really liked it!

Milani 3D Glitzy Gloss - Designer label - one of my all time faves - now discontinued ;(

Jordana Lipshine - Grapefruit - this was ok, but wonâ€™t repurchase

Elf Hypershine - Fairy - this was very good esp for $1, but will not repurchase

Revlon Superlustrious  - Peach Petal - one of my HGâ€™s but now discontinued ;(





FACE

Skindinavia Bridal Makeup Spray - really love this stuff

Mac Creme Color Base - Pearl - This took me over 4 years to finish up!!!! 





From left to right:

Sample ELDoublewear - â€˜tawnyâ€™ -original formula - LOVE this! so sad they changed the formula, I donâ€™t like the new one nearly as much. 

Maybelline Instant Age Rewind Concealer - Illuminator brightener shade - Love this product but i wonâ€™t repurchase this shade, the Neutralizer shade is much better for me.

Lâ€™Oreal Truematch Concealer sticks N4-5; W4-5 - I really love these, they donâ€™t last very long for me though I can go through 1 a month or less no prob.  The N shade is a bit too pink for me though

MAC Prolongwear concealer NC35 - LOVE THIS! Hate the packaging! I still have lots of product but canâ€™t figure a way to open the darn thing to get to it. So annoying!





EYES 

CG Lashblast WP - not my HG, does nice volume though

CG Clumpcrusher - love/hate with this. I love how fluttery it makes my lashes and does build up nicely but takes about 10 minutes of packing this on for it to build nicely.

Almay Onecoat WP  - CRAP!

Essence Gel Eyeliner - this is not empty as you can see but this literally dried up on me in about 2 months. I donâ€™t know why it gets raved about on YT. Its a nice black eyeliner but for it to dry up so quickly - thatâ€™s instant crap in my book.





SKINCARE

ROC - deep wrinkly night cream - Nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> would repurchase

Paulaâ€™s Choice 1% beta hydroxy gel - I wonâ€™t repurchase again, I much prefer her liquid formulas the gel gets gummy on me.

Estee Lauder Daywear cream deluxe sample - I actually really liked this - full size may be a bit too pricey though

Estee Lauder Idealist Even tone Serum - felt nice on skin, but otherwise useless.





MISC:

Ralph Lauren Romance Perfume - wonâ€™t repurchase, grew tired of the smell.

BWW Be Enchanted Body Lotion - Got this for chrismas and I canâ€™t believe I used it up so fast. I really love this scent! Best use after a shower while still wet, and in conjunction with coconut oil for extra moisturization.


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 8, 2014)

January Empties!

Full Size:


Lancome Nutrix Royal Body Lotion - LOVE this!  I got it as a compensation from the L'Oreal Test Panel.  Smelled amazing and really hydrated my skin. 
300 Count Cotton Balls

Deluxe Sample:


Trillium Organics Salt Scrub in Revitalizing Sweet Orange - Left my skin really moisturized after using it.  Had a nice scent as well.
Benefit It's Potent Eye Cream - Okay eye cream. 
Kiehl's Creme de Corps - Didn't really care for this.  It left my skin feeling kind of greasy.
Whish Body Butter in Pomegranate - Smelled so good!  Really nice moisturizer.  I would consider buying this in the future.
LUSH Sympathy For The Skin - I really thought this ws a great moisturizer.  It left my skin feeling so soft all day.  I wasn't crazy about the scent though(which also lasts throughout the day) so I don't think I would buy it.
Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renewal Argan Oil - I thought this was really good.  It gave my hair nice shine and tamed frizz.  I saw a small bottle on clearance at Ulta and bought it. 

Foil:


100% Pure Vanilla Bean Nourishing Body Cream - Was okay.


I felt like I used up more this month but I'm happy with what I did use up.


----------



## nin5in (Feb 10, 2014)

January Empties: Sally Hansen Natural Moisturizing Lip Balm in Sweet Plum E.L.F. Essentials Lengthening &amp; Defining Mascara in Black The Color Workshop Nail Polish in Copper


----------



## page5 (Feb 11, 2014)

The low buy is working but it takes a few months to see results:




Things I liked and would buy again: Barefoot dragonfruit lotion (already re-purchased!). I love, love, love this product. My feet have never looked better and softer. John Freida volume hair spray - excellent, great hold but not too stiff - I have already repurchased this one too. Boscia Cleansing Gel - loved this - removed all traces of makeup. I have a couple more cleansers to use up and then I may break open my piggy bank for this one One Love Organics body serum - didn't love the scent but it absorbed wonderfully and left my skin soft and well moisturized Tocca Margaux - really liked this scent Products that I thought I would like but didn't: Vasanti Brighten Up - it was okay but not amazing. I have similar products I like better. Algenist Firming Lotion - I was expecting more from this brand. Very average and not as moisturizing as I need. Products I hated! Cowgirl ranch hand cream - horrible - solid hand cream that would not melt in my hands without considerable effort. When I did get some to melt it left little chunks of wax on my hands. Also very tacky and did not absorb well. Almay moisturizing eye makeup remover pads - yuck - left a film. it did remove makeup fairly well but the film was too much for me.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The low buy is working but it takes a few months to see results:




Very nice!


----------



## katielp (Feb 11, 2014)

> The low buy is working but it takes a few months to see results:


 Go you!! That looks like a lot of full size products!!! I'm still working on making a dent in foil pack mountain. I'm pretty sure within the next two months I can start using full sizes of products again. I'm excited to have my shower back and look nice. I put alllll foil packs that I would use in the shower to motivate me to use them up.


----------



## page5 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Go you!! That looks like a lot of full size products!!!

I'm still working on making a dent in foil pack mountain. I'm pretty sure within the next two months I can start using full sizes of products again. I'm excited to have my shower back and look nice. I put alllll foil packs that I would use in the shower to motivate me to use them up.

The foils are nice for trying products but they seem to multiply faster than I can use them. I started adding 1-2 each week to my Monday club rotation and that helped get me in the habit of using up a few each month. Good luck with that mountain


----------



## wrkreads (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Products I hated!

Cowgirl ranch hand cream - horrible - solid hand cream that would not melt in my hands without considerable effort. When I did get some to melt it left little chunks of wax on my hands. Also very tacky and did not absorb well.

Almay moisturizing eye makeup remover pads - yuck - left a film. it did remove makeup fairly well but the film was too much for me.

Is there anyone that likes the Almay makeup remover pads? I don't think I've seen a single good review anywhere.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 11, 2014)

> Is there anyone that likes the Almay makeup remover pads? I don't think I've seen a single good review anywhere.


 I am not a fan! I bought the trial sized ones once and they burned my eyes so bad! I do not gave sensitive eyes at all. I think I once bought the same brand but in the bottle and it left a film on my eyes that I could not see through for several hours no matter how much I washed my face! I am sure someone in the world likes it because they keep making it!


----------



## page5 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Is there anyone that likes the Almay makeup remover pads? I don't think I've seen a single good review anywhere.

Mine were the "moisturizing" (oily) ones. I don't know about the other type they have. But, yes, they do not seem popular! My teen borrowed them one day and brought them back to me the next (darn, thought I had got rid of them). All she said was, "those are awful, got anything else?" 

Since I used these up I've been using the MAKE remover BB sent last year. I like everything about this one except it won't remove my eyeliner at all. The eyeshadow comes off nicely but it doesn't touch my UD liner or Lancome liner (those are the only two I've tried it with). I don't wear mascara often but I'm doubtful it would remove that either.


----------



## page5 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am not a fan! I bought the trial sized ones once and they burned my eyes so bad! I do not gave sensitive eyes at all. I think I once bought the same brand but in the bottle and it left a film on my eyes that I could not see through for several hours no matter how much I washed my face!

I am sure someone in the world likes it because they keep making it!

I got sucked into buying them when Almay was 40% off at Ulta. Never again, ha ha


----------



## Olga Ok (Feb 11, 2014)

> Is there anyone that likes the Almay makeup remover pads? I don't think I've seen a single good review anywhere.


I love the oily ones. They work best for me to remove mascara. I like everything about them including the packaging. The "oiliness" does not bother me that much cuz I wash my face with a cleanser right after.


----------



## wrkreads (Feb 11, 2014)

Omg I actually finished a lip balm today. I think it's the first time I didn't lose or wash it before being even half done. I thought it wasn't possible lol.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Feb 11, 2014)

I used up a foil sample of the righteous body butter from soap and glory! 
I also put out a separate bag for me to put finished products in. I can't wait to start seeing results!


----------



## wrkreads (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used up a foil sample of the righteous body butter from soap and glory! 
I also put out a separate bag for me to put finished products in. I can't wait to start seeing results!

I have a box on my bathroom shelf that I throw everything into as I finish them, and I only look in it at the end of the month. Most of the time I am completely surprised at how much is in there. It feels good to see everything at once because it's more impactful.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 11, 2014)

> Omg I actually finished a lip balm today. I think it's the first time I didn't lose or wash it before being even half done. I thought it wasn't possible lol.


 The only way I ever get done with lip balm is accidentally throwing it in the laundry. Such a mess in the dryer.


----------



## angienharry (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm so excited for the end of the month so I can make my first "used it up" post. I'm keeping track for the first time ever and it's very interesting, I'm almost as excited to use things up as I am to get them. Weird!!!


----------



## katielp (Feb 19, 2014)

> I'm so excited for the end of the month so I can make my first "used it up" post. I'm keeping track for the first time ever and it's very interesting, I'm almost as excited to use things up as I am to get them. Weird!!!


 I think this is what's really helping me on my low-buy. It's exciting to see the used up products/samples pile higher and higher. Also- that I still haven't seen any color makeup products (eyeshadow/blush/lip product) in my used up pile is helping me not purchase these products as often.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 20, 2014)

I actually really like the Almay oil free makeup pads!! I swear I'm the only one. Really good tip though, use an empty cleaned out one of those containers to store sample perfume vials. Fits PERFECTLY.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 20, 2014)

Well my first post in this thread! I used up my wonderful Dior 5 shade green eye shadow pallets! Loved that palette and will probably have to get another one as I was crazy about it! With my hazel eyes it looked so, so good! I will miss my friend!


----------



## saycrackagain (Feb 28, 2014)

FEBRUARY Philosophy Be Somebody lotion 16 oz. Listerine 500 ml EstÃ©e Lauder eye cream DS VO5 Kiwi Lime conditioner Dickinson's Witch Hazel Boots Mediterranean body butter Dial White Tea hand soap Boscia pore strips DS BiC razor 5-pack Crest 3D White toothpaste Clarisonic sensitive brush head Boots Mediterranean body wash Glide dental floss Nivea body lotion Sonicare toothbrush heads 3-ct. Up&amp;Up cotton rounds 30-ct. TJ's shea butter hand cream Eucerin hand cream DS Herbal Essences HH conditioner DS Bikini Zone shave gel


----------



## katielp (Feb 28, 2014)

[@]saycrackagain[/@] How was the trader joes hand cream?


----------



## angienharry (Feb 28, 2014)

The first month I kept track...so exciting!! Full sized items- Klorane dry shampoo 3.6 oz botanic bath infusion Clarisea body sea salt scrub Oil of Olay body wash Bioxidea miracle48 diamond face mask Foil-julep luxe care hand creme Julep luxe repair skin serum Philosophy miracle worker eye cream Benefit big easy peelie Vichy anti wrinkle cream Biore self heating mud mask Deluxe sample size Arcona cranberry gommage exfoliant Caudalie hand and nail cream Benta berry fruit scrub Beauty protector conditioner Dr Jarts bb cream Ole hendriksen truth serum Whish body butter Clean fragrance sample Klorane 50ml dry shampoo Salt of the earth bath salts and body cream Vasanti brighten up cleanser Miss Jessie's curly meringue 1 oz Shea terra organics whipped she's butter 1oz Juicy couture fragrance vial Benta berry face cream Tossed...not sure if this counts but what the heck! Catwalk dry shampoo Be a bombshell lip crayon - it broke and I never use it Nexus heat protector spray it was old and I never use it


----------



## missionista (Mar 1, 2014)

February is so hard--the month is short, so there are a few things that I've ALMOST finished, but it'll have to wait until next month to get counted.  Anyway, I'm happy with this month's empties.

*USED UP FEBRUARY 2014*

Sephora Trend Tips in Feathers (full size)

Sephora Trend Tips in Mod (full size)

Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry Touch Sunscreen (full size, 88 mL)

Dead Sea Conditioner in Lavender (Full size, 400 mL)

Origins GinZing Eye Cream (sample, appx 3mL)

Paulaâ€™s Choice Sun Care sunscreen (sample, 3.55 mL)

Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist 24 eye cream (sample, 1mL)

Elta MD Skincare UV Clear Facial Sunscreen (sample, 2g)


----------



## saycrackagain (Mar 1, 2014)

> [@]saycrackagain[/@] How was the trader joes hand cream?


 This was the regular yellow-orange tube, and it was really good. One of the best I've used and inexpensive too. Now I'm working I on the Shea butter trio from the holidays -- you know the L'Occitane knockoff. It's good too, but honestly the original TJ's yellow-orange tube is superior.


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  February is so hard--the month is short, so there are a few things that I've ALMOST finished, but it'll have to wait until next month to get counted.  Anyway, I'm happy with this month's empties.
I had this issue as well.  Some of the samples I thought I would definitely finish this month I also thought I was definitely going to finish up in January as well.  Now to find who is refilling my samples to keep me from the joy of finishing up my products


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 1, 2014)

February Empties - It was a great month. I used up three products that had been sitting around for a looooong time. Feels good! Oh and I am almost out of foils! March will be the month to finish up all foils (unless of course I get inundated with them in my Birchboxes). Too my embarrassment, I have so many open and partially used products. I feel by just focussing on those and not opening anything new is helping me to finally use this stuff up. Which is really hard to do, lol.But it's so rewarding to pull the bag out and go through the empties at the end of the month.

Â 

Full Sized


Neutrogena Purifying Pore Scrub- not my favorite, but works ok
Olay Regenerist Micro- Sculpting Eye Cream &amp; Lash Serum Duo-just ok. I like my eye creams to be richer, didn't notice a difference with the eye lash serum.
Beauty Blender pink sponge - loved itâ€¦have another one that I will start using. This one started ripping; I've had it awhile so time to replace
Lush Bath Bombs/Melts- Santa's Grotto, The Sicillian, Melting Snowman, Sex Bomb, Sakura (this was my least favorite Lush bath bomb I've tried. Not very fragrant or softening).
U Just Relax Bath Tea â€“ Meh
Avon Skin So Soft Night Body Cream â€“ very relaxing scent. This is very moisturizing. I can see myself repurchasing.
Philosophy Shower for the Cure Shampoo, Bath &amp; Shower Gel â€“ Iâ€™ve had this since October 2012 so it has taken up real estate in my shower for a long time. Smells nice and I may purchase another one this year.
Deep Sea Cosmetics Dead Sea Hand and Body Lotion - so glad this is doneâ€¦I've been using this lotion for about three years! Off and on, obviously. It's okâ€¦got it free from a kiosk in the mall when I purchased some cuticle serum or something like that. I wouldn't purchase
Body SourceÂ Simple Luxuries Smoothing Hand Cream - I've had this on my desk for about three years now. So glad to have finished it up. It was a large tube...nothing special.
Catwalk by Tigi Your Highness Elevating Shampoo &amp; Nourishing Conditioner - I loved the shampooâ€¦not so much the conditioner. I didn't feel like it moisturized at all.
Secret Outlast Completely Clean Antiperspirant
Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave-In Conditioner
Â 

Deluxe Size


DermOrganic Leave In Treatment Oil â€“ loved this! I will look into purchasing
dr. brandt pores no more pore refiner-I hated this so bad. I'm not sure what possessed me to finish it. Just a heavy greasy mess.
Shankara Hydrating Cleanser-smelled nice, left my skin feeling soft.
Sprout Cleanser - Didnâ€™t really care for it. I felt like it didn't get my skin clean
Yes to Grapefruit brightening Facial Towelettes - Too harsh for me
Loreal Study Serum No.048-Ok, not as good as the pink one
Loreal Study Serum No.916-see above.
Khiels powerful Strength Line Reducing Concentrate- a little goes a long way. Liked it quite a bit.Â  May repurchase when I've used up my stash.
BeeKind Body Lotion x 2 Smelled so nice. Love citrusy scents!
Moroccan Oil Body Butter â€“ a little too thick. Took too much work to spread. Works ok, but I wonâ€™t repurchase
Soap &amp; Glory Flake Away Body Polish
Arangara Olive + Rose Body Lotion â€“ Ughâ€¦just no! The smell was horrible. I literally smelled like olivesâ€¦the green ones. I did use it up, but only at night before bed. Oh and that stupid sample bottle was horrible to try to get the product out of. I finally cut the bottom out of the bottle and scraped the lotion out.
Julep Rockstar Hand CrÃ¨me - There are better ones out thereâ€¦not impressed
Kiehls Ultimate Strength Hand Salve- nice
Urban Decay Lipstick in Obsessed - gorgeous colorâ€¦the sample lasted me a long time and I loved how this color looked on me
Â 

Foils


L'Occitane Ultra Rich Body Cream-really nice
L'Occitane Milk Concentrate for Body x 2
VMV Hypoallergenics Grandma Minnies Coo &amp;Clean Baby Wash
Dermae Vitamin E Intensive Therapy Body Balm x 2
VBeaute Buying Time Everyday Cream x 2
VMV HypoAllergenics Creammmy Rich Intensive Moisture Milk â€“ Technically not a foil, but I only got one use out of it. Total pain to get the cream from that test tube like container. I like foils better, lol. Just ok
Shiseido Ibuki Refining Moisturizer
Origins Plantscription SPF 25 Anti Aging Oil Free Cream
First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream â€“ liked this one too
GlamGlow Youth Mud Tingle Exfoliate Treatment â€“ Iâ€™m glad I got to try it since it seems well loved, but itâ€™s too drying for me.
GlamGlow ThirstyMud Hydrating Treatment - I liked this better than the YouthMud, but still not moisturizing enough
Snowberry Bright Defence Face SerumÂ  x 2â€“ not a fan. Smelled like a cross between maple syrup and mud.
Ole Henriksen Reparative Anti-Aging Oil x 2 â€“ OH can do no wrong in my eyes. Iâ€™ve loved every product in this brand that Iâ€™ve tried. Iâ€™ll probably repurchase one of these days after I use up my hoard.
Ole Henriksen Truth Serum Collagen Booster â€“ see above
Ole Henriksen Truth Serum Vitamin C Brightening Serum x 3 â€“ see above
VBeaute Intense Brightening Serum x 2
Tatcha Radiant Deep Brightening Serum
Seaberry Moisturizing Face Oil
Becca Ultimate Coverage Complexion CrÃ¨me
Boscia BB Cream
Deborah Lippmann Rich Girl Hand &amp; Cuticle Cream- really liked this.Â  When I get through the many hand lotions I gave, I will consider purchasing.
Living Proof restore targeted repair cream.
Â 

Perfume


Carded Samples Prada Candy-too sweet for my taste. I guess that's to be expected with a name like Candy
Chloe Roses by Chloe
Gucci Guilty

[*]Vials 
Juicy Couture Couture LaLa Malibu
Jessica Simpson Vintage Bloom

Â


----------



## Jen283 (Mar 1, 2014)

These are from like December through February, only full sized/deluxe samples, makeup, skincare, and one hair product. 





- Deluxe LM foundation primer

- Travel size MAC makeup remover

- BM purely nourishing cream

- BM purifying facial cleanser

- Batiste dry shampoo

I also went through a bottle of shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## BSquared (Mar 1, 2014)

*FEBRUARY EMPTIES!*

_Full Size:_

_ _- Spa Perfect body scrub twisted peppermint: Apparently "twisted peppermint" means "menthol cough drop" to this company. Whatever, it was 30 cents on clearance at Target.

 - B&amp;BW Body Butter in Carried Away

 - Sephora creamy body wash in Coconut: L-O-V-E this. It just makes me happy. Will re-purchase once I work down my body wash hoard

 - Spa Perfect makeup wipes Twisted Peppermint: Burned like hell. Used to get makeup swatches off my hand only

 - B&amp;BW 3 wick candle in Winter

 - Philosphy purity made simple face wash

 - B&amp;BW soap in Aqua Leaves

 - Pur Minerals In the Clear face wash

 - Batiste Dry Shampoo for deep/dark hair: LOVE this. Not sure why I waited so long to buy this

 - Pacifica Purify Coconut Water face wipes: BURRRNNNEEDD so bad. Hand swatches only.

 - Yes to Tomatoes Clear Skin Mask: LIKED this a ton.

 - B&amp;BW lotion in Moonlight Path

 - Yes to Grapefruit Dark Circle Correcting Eye Cream: Meh. Smelled like celery, not sure it did much.

 - Herbal Essance Moroccan My Shine Conditioner: Smelled nice. Did nothing.

_Deluxe:_

_ _- Laura Mercier Setting Powder: NOPE.

 - Peter Thomas Roth Oil-less Oil: REALLY like this. Will buy once I finish up my argan oil

 - Macadamia Hair Mask packet (lasted me 3 uses so considering it deluxe): This was ok. Wouldn't pay $35 for the full size.

 - Mark Jacobs Honey perfume

 - Mario Badescu Ceramide Herbal Eye Cream: Really liked it. Helped a ton with my texture issues. Will buy once I use up some other stuff.

_Single Use/Foil_

_ _Origins mega bright face serum

 Glam glow eye mask: did ZILCH

 Sephora body wash cap in cotton flower

 Ole Hendrickson Truth Serum

--So although my no buy sucked, I did pretty well on empties! Need to start using more foils though!!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Mar 1, 2014)

February empties. I also made my first empties post on my blog!!
I felt like I was hoarding garbage


----------



## azalea97 (Mar 1, 2014)

My February empties:

Avon Ideal Flawless liquid foundation

Neutrogena Rapid Wrinkle Repair moisturizer spf 30

Lancome Bi-Facil makeup remover (works great but too expensive for me. I got this in a giftset for Christmas)

Batiste dry shampoo


----------



## sparklegirl (Mar 1, 2014)

Feb empties Full size: Cover girl crump crusher mascara Deluxe: Klorane dry shampoo Bliss fabulous foaming face wash Clarins tonic body treatment oil Fresh lotus youth preserve face cream Fresh sugar rose lip balm Vichy face cream Caudalie vinexpert day cream Loccitane almond supple skin oil Youngblood anti-shine mattifier Foil: Sarah McNamara miracle skin transformer instant imperfection corrector Chloe perfume vial Tossed: Beauty blender


----------



## lovepink (Mar 1, 2014)

*February Empties!*





*Full Size*

1. BBW Beautiful Day Shower Gel 10 fl oz 295ml-I think I counted this in my January empties (because it was) but forgot to photo it.  Apparently taking photos is important to me!  Lol

2. The Body Shop Vanilla Spice Shimmer Lotion 8.4 fl oz 250ml-woo this made me sparkle like a Cullen!  Glad to be done with it!  Would not repurchase.

3. Soap &amp; Glory Off Your Face Cleansing Cloths-I really did not like these.  One, I did not feel they did anything, two, they were rough-granted they were supposed to be.  I bought these on clearance from Sephora and thought they were for the eyes.  Have come to the conclusion I do not like any products from this brand (it is the 4th I have tried) and I just do not like them.  Will not repurchase this brand.

*Deluxe Sized*

1. Secret Outlast Clear Gel in Completely Clean 1.7 oz 48g-got this from Influenster.  Used to be my HG but my new HG is the Secret Clinical

2. BBW Bergamot Woods 1.3 oz 36g-loved this scent.  Wish I would have bought the full size!

3. BBW Black Pepper Bergamot 1.3 oz 36g-loved this one as well.  The minis really did not work in the big huge room I was burning them so I need to do full size!

4. BBW Sandalwood Citrus 1.3 oz 36g-this was ok.  I do not remember a distinct smell

5. BBW Fireside Marshmallow 1.3 oz 36g-Ugh I hated this one.  It smelled so sweet it makes my teeth hurt.  I am sad I no longer have the receipt, it is no longer carried so I can swap it out (was clearanced out at SAS)

6. CO Bigelow No 4103 Shampoo 1 fl oz 30ml-this was ok.  I think it is a clarifying shampoo which I do not use.  Had faint lemony scent.  Not sure if it is available for purchase as I got it from a hotel.

7. L'Occitane Dry Skin hand cream- I know others love this but it is too greasy for me.  Will not repurchase

8. The Balm Put a Lid on it 0.125 fl oz 3.7ml-it is ok.  Too Faced Shadow Insurance is still my HG

9. The Body Shop Zesty Boost Home Fragrance oil 0.3 fl oz 10ml-this scent is a little too strong.  Could be my office (where I burn it) is too small. Would not re buy this fragrance but will use oils by TBS

10. Ulta Hydra Quench Foaming Oil Cleanser Renew .5 fl oz 15ml-this was weird.  It is an oil, that foams for your face.  It left my face soft feeling but I would not say it felt "clean" I feel like I had more break outs but not sure if it was this or the S&amp;G face cloths.  Would not purchase

11. Stila Lip Glaze in Lights-I liked this neutral color.  Easy application, faint scent-fruity, slightly sticky.  Would not purchase only because I have at least 200 other lip products (that is guessing.  I need  to count but i have 3 glossyboxes full of lip products divided into type)

*Foils*

1. Alterna Bamboo Smooth Anti Frizz Shampoo and Conditioner 0.25 fl oz 7ml each-meh.  Did not make an impression would not buy

2. Matrix Biolage Equisite Oil Shampoo &amp; Conditioner .34 fl oz 10ml each x 2-it is ok.  Would not purchase

3. LA Fresh Oil Free Face Cleanser-I kept this in my purse to clean my hand after swatching in Ulta.  I liked it, it worked well.  Love that is individually package, but it feels wasteful.

4. Nick Chavez Color Saver Paraben Free Conditioner .33 fl oz 10ml-I like this would repurchase if I did not have a million conditioners already. Leaves hair smooth, shiny and smelling good!

5. Garnier Fructis Fall Fight Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.34 fl oz 10ml each-this I kind of liked.  Made hair smooth, shiny and felt good.  But it made my hair feel thin.  I have LOTS of thick hair.  And this thinned my hair to the point I felt like I had lost hair which this is supposed to prevent.  So would likely not repurchase due to that as it was a weird sensation.  

6. Fekkai Brillant Glossing Conditioner 0.3 fl oz 8ml-liked this.  Have deluxe sized and would buy full sizes.  Leaves hair soft, silky, shiny and smells so good!

7. Alterna Bamboo Smooth Anti Frizz conditioner .35 fl oz 10ml

8. Too Faced Shadow Insurance peelie-LOVE my HG primer

9. Origins A perfect world moisturizer .05 oz 1.5ml-was not a fan.  It was thick, unpleasant smell, hard to get to absorb.  Would not purchase.

10. Bumble and Bumble Thickening Shampoo and Conditioner .24 fl oz 7 ml-each.  Nothing to write home about

*Perfumes*

1. Chloe 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml-this smelled like diapers on me.  Powdery and light. Did not like!

2. Kate Spade Twirl .05 fl oz 1.5ml-love this fragrance.  If I did not have a million other perfumes I would buy

3. Marc Jacobs Dot 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml-I like the way this smells but not on me.

Threw Away

1. Rimmel Scandal eyes retro glam 0.41 fl oz 12ml-I really liked this when I first got it in the Rose vox box.  As it got older it smeared more and was not as nice.  Will not repurchase due to having like 30 other mascaras to use

2. Pixi Lash Booster-this stuff was a joke.  The tube would not stay together.  Every time I pulled out the brush it brought the tube with it.  It was dry, and did nothing for my lashes.  You could not even tell it was on in my opinion.  I hate to throw things away but this is so horrible I used it like 3x am an trying to tell myself it is ok because it was crap!

3. Benefit They're Real Mascara 0.1 oz 3g-I hated this.  The brush hurt my eyes, the formula did nothing for my lashes and it was impossible to remove.  I would first use makeup remover, then have to shower, then wash my face, then do mascara remover again and would still wake up with raccoon eyes the next day.  This too, I used only several times but am throwing it away and not feeling guilty because it is crap for me.  

4. Harvey Prince Journey got this in my Jan BB and it was cracked and leaked.  I got a new box that did not include this.  I forgot to throw it away in January Empties.  It smelled very strong and gave me a headache so I will not try it, if we ever cross paths again!


----------



## blushingsooner (Mar 1, 2014)

Here's my Feb Empties! Full size: Hello Kitty Bubble Bath - Strawberry (yup I still use kid bubble bath lol) Neutrogena Oil-Free Acne Wash - Pink Grapefruit L'oreal True Match Lumi foundation - n1-2 Bathhouse Soapery and Caldarium Foaming Body Scrub - strawberry mash Purminerals eye pencil - smoky graphite Marc Anthony Curl Enhancing Styling Foam BBW Merry Marshmallow Kiss Shower Gel BBW Snow Kissed Mint hand soap Ulta Nail Polish Remover BBW Amber Blush body lotion Cover girl clump crusher extensions mascara - very black Ulta Beauty Smoothie - Buttercream Cupcake Deluxe/Travel size: Benefit Porefessional Whish Shave Cream - Blueberry Benefit Stay Don't Stray Burt's Bees Milk and Honey Body Lotion BBW PocketBac - I Love Cake Colgate Total toothpaste Clean and Clear Morning Burst Face Scrub BBW Fiji Passion Fruit Body Lotion Clinique foaming cleanser Foil packet: Glam glow youthmud tinglexfoliate treatment YSL TouchÃ© Ã‰clat - no 1 Random: BBW mini cinnamon sugared donut candle BBW mason jar marshmallow fire side candle BBW 3 wick Merry cookie candle


----------



## katielp (Mar 1, 2014)

February Full size Jason Restorative Biotin Conditioner (I use this as my deep conditioner- will repurchase) Trader Joes Coconut Body Butter- have already repurchased Crest 3d white toothpaste (I like the 3d luxe better) Deluxe/travel Voluspa Panjore Lychee candle Michael Todd Lemon Toner (I have another but will not repurchase) Bumble and Bumble thickening conditioner (nothing special) Ponds Luminous Clean Towelettes (working on the full size now) 2 Gilchrest and Soames body lotions and one mouthwash (I fell in live with this mouthwash! Or as it said on the label "dental rinse") Beauty Protector Protect and Oil (saving points will purchase) Murad Sleep Reform Foil 2 Dove Intensive Repair conditioners Honest Shampoo and Body Wash Biore Nose Strip (not as satisfying as they once were) Freeman Pineapple Enzyme mask Eye Emulsion (a birchbox item?)


----------



## perlanga (Mar 1, 2014)

Ulta Automatic Eyeliner in Black

Pure Romance Pomegranate Powder Spray

Estee Lauder Beautiful Perfume Spray Sample

Redken All Soft Heavy Cream

Redken Diamond Oil Shatterproof Shine Vial Sample

Carolâ€™s Daughter Monoi Repairing Hair Mask

OPI Hand and Body Lotion in Jasmine

J&amp;J Baby Wash

Maybelline FIT Me Foundation Stick

Maybelline Lash Expansion Mascara

Too Faced Lash Injection Mascara

NYX Doll Eye Long Lash Mascara


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 1, 2014)

February Empties

Full Size


Lush Curly Wurly Shampoo - love this.  my favorite shampoo ever.  I already have another full size.
Lush Sex Bomb - this was my frist time trying this particular bath bomb and I really liked it.  The scent lasts on my skin for afters after the bath.  Already bought a couple more of these.
Sumbody Bonbon Salt Scrub - this was in a pack of 3.  Only used one so far but it is nice.  I don't know if I would rebuy but I have two more to use up still.

Deluxe Sample


Rosehips and Lavender Body Lotion x 3 - these were from a hotel.  They smelled nice and were moisturizing.  I will take them again when I go back.
Aveeno Skin Relief Moisture Repair Cream - this was a sample my dermatologist gave me.  It worked really well for my dry hands.
Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Day Lotion with Clary Sage - Moisturized nicely.  However, I would not buy because the scent was too strong for me and I really like my day moisturizer to have at least SPF 15.
Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream - was nice for the warmer months but did nothing for my hands in the winter.  Would not repurchase.
Lush Happy Hippy Shower Gel - Just okay.  I didn't think it was anything special.
Amla Legend Rejuvenating Ritual Billion Hair Potion - this was a hair oil.  I didn't love it.  It was a lot thinner than other hair oils I have tried.
Origins High Potency Night-A-Mins - this was nice.  I would like to try another sample of it.

Foils


Macadamia Healing Oil Treatment - I liked this oil.  I wouldn't buy it though.  I have another hair oil that I like better and is cheaper.
Malin and Goetz Vitamin E Facial Moisturizer - just okay.  The sample really wasn't big enough to get a feel for the product.
Dove Intense Repair Daily Treatment Conditioner - This was awesome!  It made my hair look really nice,  I will buy a full size when I use up some of my conditioners.

Perfume Samples


folle de joie - smells so nice!  I would love a full size of this but it is just so expensive.
Guerlain La Petit Robe Noire - Loved it.  I bought a full size.


----------



## hindsighting (Mar 1, 2014)

February Empties!

*Full Size*

Oribe Dry Texturizing Spray -



nothing like using up a can of $40 hair spray. I have a love/hate relationship with this. It gave me crazy volume and texture and smells amazing, but the effect doesn't last as long as I would like and I have to plan out when I'm going to use it - it makes my hair feel almost sticky the second day. I could forgive the cons if it wasn't so crazy expensive, but for now I'm on the look out for something similar.

Clean &amp; Clear Advantage Oil Absorbing Cream Cleanser - I didn't like the texture, it was hard to remove. Have moved onto a cleanser I enjoy much more.

Neutrogena Oil Free Eye Makeup Remover - the kind I always use.

Caress Passionate Spell Body Wash - this smelled nice, but I prefer to use a body wash for acne.

Koress Lip Butter in Jasmine - I really liked this! It was a nice nude color and pretty moisturizing. I believe these or something similar come in a tube form, which I may pick up.

Rimmel Stay Matte - I've used up quite a few of these. I picked up a Laura Mercier powder to try, but I'd consider repurchasing again.

Clinique Pore Solutions Instant Perfector - repurchased. I find this really helps my skin stay matte.

*Deluxe*

Origins Modern Friction - this is advertised as being gentle but I found it to be pretty harsh and I don't have particularly sensitive skin. Will not repurchase.

KMS Free Shape Hot Flex Spray - heat protectant, nothing really to say.

Batiste Dry Shampoo in Blush - I like to buy the small size of these because I get sick of their scents really easily. I have gone through many bottles and have already repurchased two more.

Tarte Amazonian Clay Foundation - I'm not sure why I got a sample of this when I've gone through a whole bottle of it. This was the wrong shade so I'm tossing it. It's a good foundation though!

*Sample*

Anastasia Brow Powder - I like this but I have other products I like better.

Bumble and bumble Thickening Shampoo and Conditioner - I don't even remember using these so that's how much of an impression they made.

Stila In the Light Eyeshadow Palette Card - people seem to hate these samples but I got quite a few uses out of each shade. I have another that I'll use up but I really don't need another neutral eye palette.


----------



## bnicole (Mar 1, 2014)

February Empties:​ *Full Size:*


Avon Super Drama Mascara -- I pretty much love all of Avon's mascaras
Halo Soap &amp; Products Steampunk Octopus soap - Gold Coast
Avon Moisture Effective Eye Makeup Remover Lotion -- Like this. It's dependable.
Julep Bare Face Cleansing oil -- love this. Definite repurchase.
Bungalow Bath &amp; Body whipped sugar scrub soap - Banana Cream Pie
B&amp;BW moisturizing conditioner - mango mandarin
Nature's Purity soap - almond biscotti
Avon Naturals body lotion - tangerine &amp; aloe
Up &amp; Up cotton balls (200 count)
Neutrogena SkinID acne spot treatment
Avon Clearskin Blackhead Eliminating daily cleanser

*Deluxe/Travel/Minis:*


LancÃ´me Bienfait MultiVital high potency night moisturizing cream
Paula's Choice Resist Ultra-light super antioxidant concentrate serum -- Really liked this. On my list of things to repurchase once I get through my stash of serums
LancÃ´me Hypnose Star mascara
Coola matte tint natural BB cream -- Hated this. Absolutely no coverage whatsoever.

*Foils:*


Deva Curl Styling Cream -- This was fun to try. Gave my mostly-straight hair a nice texture, similar to a sea salt spray.
Glamglow Brightmud eye treatment


----------



## BSquared (Mar 1, 2014)

> Here's my Feb Empties! Full size: Hello Kitty Bubble Bath - Strawberry (yup I still use kid bubble bath lol) Neutrogena Oil-Free Acne Wash - Pink Grapefruit L'oreal True Match Lumi foundation - n1-2 Bathhouse Soapery and Caldarium Foaming Body Scrub - strawberry mash Purminerals eye pencil - smoky graphite Marc Anthony Curl Enhancing Styling Foam BBW Merry Marshmallow Kiss Shower Gel BBW Snow Kissed Mint hand soap Ulta Nail Polish Remover BBW Amber Blush body lotion Cover girl clump crusher extensions mascara - very black Ulta Beauty Smoothie - Buttercream Cupcake Deluxe/Travel size: Benefit Porefessional Whish Shave Cream - Blueberry Benefit Stay Don't Stray Burt's Bees Milk and Honey Body Lotion BBW PocketBac - I Love Cake Colgate Total toothpaste Clean and Clear Morning Burst Face Scrub BBW Fiji Passion Fruit Body Lotion Clinique foaming cleanser Foil packet: Glam glow youthmud tinglexfoliate treatment YSL TouchÃ© Ã‰clat - no 1 Random: BBW mini cinnamon sugared donut candle BBW mason jar marshmallow fire side candle BBW 3 wick Merry cookie candle


 What's the clump crusher extensions like? I like the original version and saw that extensions one last time I was at the Walmart but didn't bite. Do you like it?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 1, 2014)

Feb Used Up- Honestly VERY proud of myself for using up so much this month! I did not keep the items to photograph - I get anxious knowing there's so much "trash" I haven't thrown away so I switched to creating a list on my phone's notepad to keep track and throwing away the empties as I used them up. This worked very well for me this month, and it's my goal to use up even more in March! -Eucerin repair lotion (foil) - meh. I have enough lotion to moisturize a herd of elephants, trying to use it all up! -Bare Escentuals Buxom Mascara - good for everyday looks, wouldn't purchase -Biore exfoliating cleanser (foil) - didn't like the "cooling" effect, but I was dumb enough to use it in January! I have another foil that I'll use in warmer weather and see if I like that better. -Ren hydra-calm cleansing milk (small tube) - didn't work for me -Marc Jacobs Honey (vial) - nice, but not HG -Thierry Mugler Alien (vial) - I do like this! I may buy a rollerball or small size if I can find a good deal -Simple Replenishing Moisturizer (1.9 fl oz, target sample) - For a "cheap" moisturizer, this was amazing! Would definitely repurchase if I ran out of moisturizer samples (ha! not likely!) -Willa lavender face wipes (10 pack) - didn't remove all my makeup, not impressed. -Origins Clear Improvement charcoal mask (1 oz) - love it, repurchased a full size! -Origins make a difference plus moisturizer (foil) - love the scent, would purchase if it weren't so darn expensive! -Ponds BB Cream in light (foil) - made my skin shiny/oily -Boscia Antioxidant Moisturizer SPF 30 (foil) - didn't play well with my mattifying primer. -Josie Maran Argan Oil (small dropper bottle from Ipsy) - Love. LOVE. Got another trial size, need to use this much more regularly than I do! -Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive (small sample tub) - not sensitive enough! Burned my skin, always had to wash off well before the recommended time. Effective, but definitely not better than the Vasanti Brighten Up! I plan on purchasing soon. -Daisy by Marc Jacobs perfume vial - Nice, wouldn't purchase -Armani Code perfume vial - Ditto. -Absolute! Cleansing Wipes in Cucumber (10 pack) - worked OK, wasn't fond of the smell. I'm back to my giant packs of Yes To Cucumbers wipes, they've always served me well! Tossed: L'occitane Vanille &amp; Narcisse (vial - could not stand the scent!) Sia Botanics Desert Aloe &amp; Jojoba cream (foil, separated) Ck One 3-in-1 face makeup in Sand (small tube - didn't work well for me and not a good color match, tried for a week, but threw out before finishing) Sephora Age Defy moisturizer SPF 15 (small tube - sat on my face without absorbing and made me look greasy) Model Co lipstick in Dusk til Dawn (full tube, broken) Missha Single Eyeshadow OPK01 (glitter fallout)


----------



## blushingsooner (Mar 2, 2014)

> What's the clump crusher extensions like? I like the original version and saw that extensions one last time I was at the Walmart but didn't bite. Do you like it?


 Honestly, I liked the regular version way more. This was really dry formul and I didn't think it lengthened that much.


----------



## page5 (Mar 2, 2014)

February used up:

full size

Nature's Gate shampoo (love this, no sulfates, no parabens, less than $8 for 16 oz.)

Bain de Terre hair spray (terrible, weighed my hair down, did not hold well)

Nuance body cream (loved, worked well on my dry winter skin)

2 full size perfumes!

Pacifica body wash - liked, may buy again

Burt's Bees cream cleanser - great, would buy again. I cut open this large tube when no more would come out of the end and there was so much product still in the tube. I ended up using it for three more weeks.

Revlon Kissable Balm Stain - okay, probably would not buy again

deluxe/trial size

IT Cosmetics concealer - great, would buy again

Porefessional - good, not sure I would purchase

Liquid Gold Cell Quench - meh, made my face tacky. Argan oil works better for me.

Novex keratin hair treatment - seemed like any average conditioner to me

3, 1 oz body lotions

travel size hair conditioner

L'Occitane brightening hand cream - made my hands feel so dry - I love their other hand cream but not this one.

YSL touch Ã©clat - liked this but not sure I want to add this to my routine

LancÃ´me Definicils mascara - I've never purchased mascara in my life - use it rarely so I use what I receive in GWPs or sub boxes. This one seemed good but I'm no expert.

Cucumber face mask

Tossed: Truffle skin serum - not moisturizing enough


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 2, 2014)

My February empties:






Pure Fiji Coconut Body Butter:  a holy grail, love how rich it is as well as tropical coconut scent.  
Whisk Pomegranate Body Butter:  nice, just received this in my February Birchbox, and it's already gone!
Lancome Nutrix Royal Body Butter:  rich and moisturizing, but I'm not a fan of the fragrance.  Regardless, the formula was kind to my winter skin.





 Rite Aid Renewal Sulfate Free Color Protect Moisturizing Shampoo:  Woo, that's a mouthful. 
 
Serge Normant Meta Silk shampoo:  This was part of the mega GWP from SpaceNK's autumn beauty event.  You can see what else I received here.
 
Nick Chavez Advanced Volume shampoo





Zoya Remove+:  received as a GWP and it effectively removes polish.  Definite like!
DHC Renewing AHA Cream:  Good stuff, this is my second bottle.  I think it's expired, however, hence why I'm tossing with a bit left in it.
Arcona ReoZone SPF 40:  Another GWP from Beauty.com.  I'd wear this when I was working in the yard or walking the dogs on the weekend, makeup free.  There was something about the mousse like texture that was appealing, although the scent was borderline. 





Ojon Nature's Golden Elixer
Phytolisse Serum de Finition
Caudalie Divine Oil





Fekkai Brilliant Glossing shampoo/conditioner:  liked, which may be a first with me for Fakkai products.
Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion:  used for arm swatching, as the new formula doesn't work as well on my lids.
Arcona White Tea Purifying Cleanser:  nice, but at $42 for less than 4 ounces?  I just can't see spending that on a cleanser that goes done the drain.
Fresh Soy Face Cleanser:  nice, but didn't wow me.
MD Formulations Facial Cleanswer:  I'm throwing away a full packet, so that should tell you something.  I couldn't tell it was removing anything, which was confirmed with a used a toner afterwards.  
bareMinerals Puifying Facial Cleanser:  I liked, and considering it's more reasonably priced at $20, I would consider purchasing.
DHC Velvet Skin Coat:  one of the first silicone based primers I ever tried.  Good, but I'm not a fan of that heavy silicone feel.





Bath &amp; Body Works Essential Oil Cinnamon Bark in Clove Oil:   I must have bought this 10 years ago, and they are now discontinued.  I wore it as a fragrance periodically, and finished what was left in my fragrance burner.
Black Alchemy Phoenix Lab assorted perfume oils:  These were are free imps included with purchases that I did not care for as a personal scent.  Perfect for scenting the house, however.


----------



## lorizav (Mar 2, 2014)

Holy February !!!! For such a short month, look at what I used Up!! Full Size Cotton rounds Qtips yes to cucumbers soothing eye makeup remover pads. WORST thing ever. Like battery acid in your eyes neutrogena age shield sunscreen Color silk hair color Olay shave cream BBW hazelnut latte hand soap Elf shadow brush (finally fell apart) Clairol jazzing hair color BBW twisted peppermint body wash bed head peppermint conditioner bath ice cream bath bomb 2 BBW pocket bacs Yes to blueberries wipes Algenist Regenerative anti aging lotion Yes to tomatoes wipes Villianess proscription whipped lotion Skyn Iceland Icelandic relief eye pen julep Lauren Polish Sexy look paper mask NYC top coat Deluxe samples Strivectin SD eye cream bentaberry scrub Redken Shine Flash Shower to shower powder Coco lacquer polish Bite beauty lipstick kat Von D mini lippie Unknown mini lippie Nume hair mask Hourglass veil primer bee kind lotion Big sexy hair weatherproof spray bare minerals lash domination Glam glow bright mud eyes x 4 Camile Beckmann Morelia monarch lotion evologie blemish serum Skiin instant tightener and line filler YSL lip gloss trio perfumes LancÃ´me la vie est belle Tocca Stella and Margaux Florabotanica balenciaga Gucci Guilty red Marc Jacobs honey x 2 marchesa d extase fresh life I love NY Holidays Tory burch sample Chloe Roses sample Gucci Gorgeous gardenia Foils/small samples OH express the truth Sephora orange blossom shower cap Glam Glow tingle mud x 4 Smashbox full exposure es card Agave hair oil tarte Amazonian clay in doll face dr Brandt XYY face cream 100 % Pure Vit A and Co Q 10 cream, super fruits cream, red wine reservation cream Missha serum missha super aqua waterfall cream Sunday Riley good genes Shiseido ibuki 15 different Paula's choice samples Now on to march


----------



## samplegal (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Guerlain La Petit Robe Noire - Loved it.  I bought a full size.
 I loved this too! Bought a full size during Sephora's 3x points event. It is such a sensual, sexy scent!


----------



## samplegal (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  February Empties!

*Full Size*

Oribe Dry Texturizing Spray -




nothing like using up a can of $40 hair spray. I have a love/hate relationship with this. It gave me crazy volume and texture and smells amazing, but the effect doesn't last as long as I would like and I have to plan out when I'm going to use it - it makes my hair feel almost sticky the second day. I could forgive the cons if it wasn't so crazy expensive, but for now I'm on the look out for something similar.
Have you tried the Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture and Volume Spray? Its $24 on Sephora, and even less on the occasions it shows up on hautelook.com.

I think it gives my heavy hair pretty good volume, and yet I never find it to be sticky.


----------



## samplegal (Mar 2, 2014)

February Empties

*FULL SIZE:*


*Jane Iredale Lipgloss* -- I can't tell what color this was because it rubbed off, but in any case this formulation has been discontinued. It was very lovely, but started to turn not long after purchase, so I had to toss it with about 30% left.
*L'Oreal Eye Defense Eye Cream* -- This was surprisingly nice and moisturizing, and had a more viscous texture similar to Origins All About Eyes. Still, I much prefer Murad eye creams, as they actually make a marked difference.
*Klorane Eye Contour Eye Patches* -- I noticed no difference in my under-eye area, but granted, I don't have major problems with puffiness, or major dark circles, only fine lines.
*Nars Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base* -- No complaints here! Would repurchase, but man I wish this was in a squeeze tube.
*Yes to Cucumbers Calming Shower Gel* -- I thought this was very nice, gentle, and fresh-scented with a good lather. Would definitely repurchase.
*Nailtiques Formula 2 *-- My nail savior and a staple.
*Sally Hershberger Shagg Conditioner *-- I thought this was moisturizing, but did not wow me enough to tip me over to repurchase.
*John Freida Full Repair Conditioner* -- I like this for a drugstore conditioner. Keeps my hair pretty hydrated. Would buy again.
*Neutrogena Healthy Skin Pressed Powder *-- This didn't sit well on my skin. The color oxidized and looked heavy and powdery. It also shattered really easily when carrying it in my purse. I used it once in a while just to use it up, and good riddance!
*Smileactives Tooth Whitening Pen* -- This worked really well! My teeth did look whiter after a couple of days use. 
*Neutrogena Deep Clean Daily Scrub* -- This was just ok.

*Deluxe:*


*La Fresh Travel-Lite Makeup Remover Wipes* -- I'm not big on wipes in general. I've never met one that really did much.
*Soap &amp; Glory Clean on Me Creamy Shower Gel* -- I know this range is love or hate for people, but I love these products, the scent, the way they work, and kind of crave them. I just purchased a full size.
*Soap &amp; Glory Scrub of Your Life* -- Same thoughts as above.
*Stila Forever Your Curl Mascara* -- This applied beautifully, gave me long, fluttery, full lashes with nice curl, BUT wore off so quickly and was easily smudged. Wouldn't purchase.
*Absolute Face Wipes* -- As I mentioned, I don't care for face wipes, and found these to be even less effective than most. I also think they broke me out.
*Bliss Body Butter in Lemon + Sage* -- This is very thick, and I like it, though wouldn't buy because I'd rather have the Yes to Cucumbers.
*Olive Natural Beauty The Olive Bar Natural Beauty Cleanser* -- A gentle bar soap which I enjoyed using but was not special enough to seek out.
*Laura Mercier Perfecting Water Rich* -- I used it as a moisturizing toner.  I don't know what this is supposed to be about, but it did nothing for me.  
*Phytomer Hydra Original Thirst-Relief Meting Cream* -- It felt great on the skin and did effectively moisturize, but it broke me out in a terrible way. By the time I figured out it was this, I was near the end of the tube.
*GlamGlow YouthMud* -- This product has seemingly swept the nation, and while I do like it, and it does give me a nicer complexion for a day, I don't know that I'm blown away enough to buy a tub.
*Shave with Benefits Shave Foam in Pomagranate &amp; Mango* -- An all natural product that was fun to try, but I wouldn't go out of my way to purchase a hard-to-find shave cream. 
*Heartland Fragrance Epsom Salts for Shower &amp; Bath in White Tea* -- I don't have a tub, so used it as a salt scrub, but thought this melted away too fast to be effective. It's probably far better as a bath salt.


*Packets:*


*Tatcha Polished Gentle Rice Enzyme Powder *-- All Tatcha products I've tried are a thing of beauty. I would love to buy them but dang, the prices!
*Tatcha Polished Classic Rice Enzyme Powder* 
*Tatcha Pure One Step Camellia Cleansing Oil x2*
*Eucerin Professional Repair Extremely Dry Skin Lotion*
*European Wax Center Slow It Body Wash*
*Malibu Exfoliant Facial Scrub*
*Eucerin Professional Repair Extremely Dry Skin Lotion*
*Aubrey Blue Green Algae Moisturizer* -- I think this gave me zits, bah!

*Fragrance:*


*Guerlain La Petite Robe Noire (vial)* -- As I mentioned in a comment above, I think this scent is sensual and deep, and my boyfriend goes nuts for it. Bought a full size.

*Tossed:*


*Nicka K Lux369 Absolute Solid Perfume* -- smelled so powdery and unpleasant to me. Tossed after a couple of uses.
*Bumble and Bumble Sumotech* -- I bought this when I had a different hairstyle years ago, and the product's changed conistency by now. Finally, I said goodbye. It's a great product for piecey 'do's though.
*Essie Nail Polish in Stylenomics* -- I received this as part of a Loreal Study compensation, and it's not a color I'd like to wear.


----------



## hindsighting (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you tried the Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture and Volume Spray? Its $24 on Sephora, and even less on the occasions it shows up on hautelook.com.

I think it gives my heavy hair pretty good volume, and yet I never find it to be sticky.

oh awesome! I will have to look out for that! thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 3, 2014)

February empties! I did good this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Full Size

Julep Freedom polymer top coat: currently my favorite top coat

Mary Kay satin hands cleansing gel 3 oz

Aveeno positively radiant tinted moisturizer 2.5 oz

Lorac behind the scenes eye primer 0.53 oz

Avon glazewear lip gloss in pink radiance

Batiste dry shampoo (blush) 6.7 oz: my fave dry shampoo so far, it's fairly cheap and does the job

Victorias Secret whipped body souffle 6.5 oz

Covergirl aquasmooth makeup

Suave sleek shampoo 12.6 oz: this was free after a coupon, and I liked it considering how cheap it is/was, but I am trying to go more natural with my hair care so I probably won't buy it again (unless I get it for free again!)

Tree Hut shea sugar body scrub 18 oz: I am in LOVE with this stuff. It is effective, smells amazing and is cheap. I will definitely buy again, but want to use up some other body scrubs first.

Avon brow pencil

Deluxe/Travel size

Tarte maracuja oil 0.16 oz: I am in love with oils and this is no exception.

Soap and Glory hand food hand cream 1.7 oz: I really like this, have several of these travel size hand creams.

Josie Maran argan oil hair serum with radiance 0.5 oz: loved this, would buy again

Viktor &amp; Rolf flowerbomb mini 0.24 oz: love this scent

Clarins total double serum 0.2 oz

Drybar 100 proof treatment oil vial

Raccine ultimate youth power eye serum 0.17 oz: this was a good size sample from birchbox, it lasted a couple of months, unfortunately I didn't notice a difference

Ojon rare blend deep conditioner 1 oz

Agave healing oil treatment 0.1 oz (x2): love this, it smells amazing, but not sure if I will buy it because of the cost, I feel that there are other hair oils that are as effective for less $.

Aveda hand relief cream 1.4 oz: I liked that this was moisturizing and didn't feel greasy at all, but not a fan of the scent.

No4 nonaerosol hair spray 1 oz: I actually liked this quite a bit, which is good because birchbox sent me 3 (I had 2 accounts at the time and got it in both boxes, plus got it in a mystery sample pack) and I still have 2 more of these to use.

Josie Maran argan oil: not sure on the size of this, I think it was probably about a quarter of an ounce. Good stuff.

Caress evenly gorgeous exfoliating body wash 2 oz

Zoya remove + nail polish remover 1 oz

Fresh sugar petal lip treatment 0.08 oz: this is my favorite color variation of the fresh balms 

Benefit it's potent eye cream

Peter Thomas Roth unwrinkle night cream 0.3 oz

Foils/cards/etc

LA Fresh oil free face cleansing wipe (x2 single wipes)

Hempz body lotion

Benefit big easy (x2)

Avon anew reversalist illuminating eye system card (x2)

Perfume vials

Dolce &amp; Gabbana Intense

CK euphoria

Juicy Couture La La

Kat Von D Saint

Coach signature

Threw away

Benefit stay flawless primer sample card--was all dry and crumbly when I opened it

Ulta blush--free GWP, too sparkly for me

Almay eyeliner in black brown--this was rough on my eyelids, didn't apply smoothly

Victorias secret sexy new year eye kit: this was an eyeshadow palette with 10 shadows, that I got probably 4 or 5 years ago. I didn't like most of the colors (it had a lot of bright colors, and I just don't do bright eyeshadow, I'm a neutral kinda gal) and the colors I did like were pretty close to dups for my Too Faced palette; the quality of the VS eyeshadows just didn't compare to Too Faced, and I never used this palette, so in the trash it went.


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  February Empties

*FULL SIZE:*


*Jane Iredale Lipgloss* -- I can't tell what color this was because it rubbed off, but in any case this formulation has been discontinued. It was very lovely, but started to turn not long after purchase, so I had to toss it with about 30% left.
*L'Oreal Eye Defense Eye Cream* -- This was surprisingly nice and moisturizing, and had a more viscous texture similar to Origins All About Eyes. Still, I much prefer Murad eye creams, as they actually make a marked difference.
*Klorane Eye Contour Eye Patches* -- I noticed no difference in my under-eye area, but granted, I don't have major problems with puffiness, or major dark circles, only fine lines.
*Nars Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base* -- No complaints here! Would repurchase, but man I wish this was in a squeeze tube.
*Yes to Cucumbers Calming Shower Gel* -- I thought this was very nice, gentle, and fresh-scented with a good lather. Would definitely repurchase.
*Nailtiques Formula 2 *-- My nail savior and a staple.
*Sally Hershberger Shagg Conditioner *-- I thought this was moisturizing, but did not wow me enough to tip me over to repurchase.
*John Freida Full Repair Conditioner* -- I like this for a drugstore conditioner. Keeps my hair pretty hydrated. Would buy again.
*Neutrogena Healthy Skin Pressed Powder *-- This didn't sit well on my skin. The color oxidized and looked heavy and powdery. It also shattered really easily when carrying it in my purse. I used it once in a while just to use it up, and good riddance!
*Smileactives Tooth Whitening Pen* -- This worked really well! My teeth did look whiter after a couple of days use. 
*Neutrogena Deep Clean Daily Scrub* -- This was just ok.

*Deluxe:*


*La Fresh Travel-Lite Makeup Remover Wipes* -- I'm not big on wipes in general. I've never met one that really did much.
*Soap &amp; Glory Clean on Me Creamy Shower Gel* -- I know this range is love or hate for people, but I love these products, the scent, the way they work, and kind of crave them. I just purchased a full size.
*Soap &amp; Glory Scrub of Your Life* -- Same thoughts as above.
*Stila Forever Your Curl Mascara* -- This applied beautifully, gave me long, fluttery, full lashes with nice curl, BUT wore off so quickly and was easily smudged. Wouldn't purchase.
*Absolute Face Wipes* -- As I mentioned, I don't care for face wipes, and found these to be even less effective than most. I also think they broke me out.
*Bliss Body Butter in Lemon + Sage* -- This is very thick, and I like it, though wouldn't buy because I'd rather have the Yes to Cucumbers.
*Olive Natural Beauty The Olive Bar Natural Beauty Cleanser* -- A gentle bar soap which I enjoyed using but was not special enough to seek out.
*Laura Mercier Perfecting Water Rich* -- I used it as a moisturizing toner.  I don't know what this is supposed to be about, but it did nothing for me.  
*Phytomer Hydra Original Thirst-Relief Meting Cream* -- It felt great on the skin and did effectively moisturize, but it broke me out in a terrible way. By the time I figured out it was this, I was near the end of the tube.
*GlamGlow YouthMud* -- This product has seemingly swept the nation, and while I do like it, and it does give me a nicer complexion for a day, I don't know that I'm blown away enough to buy a tub.
*Shave with Benefits Shave Foam in Pomagranate &amp; Mango* -- An all natural product that was fun to try, but I wouldn't go out of my way to purchase a hard-to-find shave cream. 
*Heartland Fragrance Epsom Salts for Shower &amp; Bath in White Tea* -- I don't have a tub, so used it as a salt scrub, but thought this melted away too fast to be effective. It's probably far better as a bath salt.


*Packets:*


*Tatcha Polished Gentle Rice Enzyme Powder *-- All Tatcha products I've tried are a thing of beauty. I would love to buy them but dang, the prices!
*Tatcha Polished Classic Rice Enzyme Powder* 
*Tatcha Pure One Step Camellia Cleansing Oil x2*
*Eucerin Professional Repair Extremely Dry Skin Lotion*
*European Wax Center Slow It Body Wash*
*Malibu Exfoliant Facial Scrub*
*Eucerin Professional Repair Extremely Dry Skin Lotion*
*Aubrey Blue Green Algae Moisturizer* -- I think this gave me zits, bah!

*Fragrance:*


*Guerlain La Petite Robe Noire (vial)* -- As I mentioned in a comment above, I think this scent is sensual and deep, and my boyfriend goes nuts for it. Bought a full size.

*Tossed:*


*Nicka K Lux369 Absolute Solid Perfume* -- smelled so powdery and unpleasant to me. Tossed after a couple of uses.
*Bumble and Bumble Sumotech* -- I bought this when I had a different hairstyle years ago, and the product's changed conistency by now. Finally, I said goodbye. It's a great product for piecey 'do's though.
*Essie Nail Polish in Stylenomics* -- I received this as part of a Loreal Study compensation, and it's not a color I'd like to wear.
 I know it was only a foil but what did you think of the European Wax Center Body Wash?  I was supposed to get a sample of it last time I was there but I forgot.


----------



## eucala08 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Skin Care*

Josie Maran 100% Pure Argan Oil sample size--I really liked this and would buy this in full size. 

Josie Maran Argan Cleansing Oil sample size--I really liked this too and would repurchase. 

Burt's Bees Sensitive Skin Cleanser--I liked it, but I want to try something else. 

Physcian's Formula Moisture Balance Hydrating &amp; Balancing Moisturizer--I liked it, but I will not repurchase. I looking for more natural skin care, and this bottle really seemed to go fast.

Lavish - Loving Recovery Beta-glucan Mask sample--It was ok, but it made my skin feel like it was burning some. I wouldn't buy full size.

*Hair Care*

Desert Essence Fragrance Free Shampoo--I liked this and have purchased.


----------



## OohLala21 (Mar 5, 2014)

February Empties

*Full Size: *

Caress Daily Silk body wash - loved the smell but dried out my skin 

Olay Quench Ultra Moisture body lotion 

Philosophy Microdelivery peel (Step 2) - Had this for soooo long, still working on Step 1 

Neutrogena Eye Makeup Remover 

Shiseido Cotton pads

Sally Hansen Overnight Lip Recovery 

Model Co Fibre Lash Extend mascara

Silk Dreams deep conditioner 

Body Shop Strawberry body butter

Sephora Color Reveal lip balm 

*Deluxe: *

Sephora Age Defy Moisture Cream

Laura Mercier Flawless Skin face polish 

Camille Beckman body butter 

Malin &amp; Goetz Cilantro Hair conditioner 

Elizabeth Mott Big mascara

Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin cream 

*Foils:*

Bumble &amp; Bumble Thickening Conditioner 

L'Oreal Age Perfect Glow Renewal facial oil 

Philosophy Full of Promise Night Serum 

Philosophy Full of Promise Day Serum 

BareMinerals Active Cell Renewal Night Serum 

*Perfume Samples:* 

Narciso Rodriguez for Her 

Viva La Juicy La Fleur 

Couture La La Malibu


----------



## samplegal (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know it was only a foil but what did you think of the European Wax Center Body Wash?  I was supposed to get a sample of it last time I was there but I forgot.
That's just it, it was such a small packet it's hard to know! It had little beads in it, which were not for exfoliating purposes, from what I could tell. They sort of dissolved. The lather was weak, though I don't know if it's not meant to be overly-foamy, perhaps to combat dryness, or if I just got too small a sample to work up a lather. It seemed like a nice enough product, though not earth-shattering. If I got more free samples, I wouldn't say no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## productjunkie14 (Mar 5, 2014)

February Empties Full Size Lush Snow Fairy shower gel ( large bottle) ( I know this is a cult favorite but I didnâ€™t love it) Deluxe Samples Bliss fabulous everyday eye cream Blue Copper 5 Firming elastically Repair Foils Jergens Overnight repair lotion Jergens Ultra Healing (2x) Skin Food Quinoa Rich Body Milk Kiehls CrÃ¨me De Corp lotion (2x) Kiehls Ultra Facial oil free cleanser By Valenti organics body lotion ( carrot grapefruit &amp; rose) By Valenti organics body oil ( cafÃ© machiatto) TreSemme Naturals shampoo/conditioner Kiehls Cryste Marine Firming Eye Treatment Kiehlâ€™s Cryste Marine untra Rich lifting and firming cream (2x) Biao Beauty Night cream Kate Somerville Quench Oil Free Serum Bosia bb cream Ole Henriksen CC Cream Smashbox photo finish primer Hourglass mineral primer Forever luminous hydrating Facial Wrap ( Cucumber+Aloe) Decent month overall . I really focused my effort on foils in February) I still have a ton though!!. Moving onto March ïŠ


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 15, 2014)

clinique deep comfort body butter

miss jessie's creme de la creme conditioner 

eos hand lotion


----------



## lavenderandtea (Mar 28, 2014)

Full Size

A bottle of grapeseed oil (for OCM)

Laneige Water Bank Mineral Skin Mist

Clean &amp; Clear Advantage Mark Treatment

Coreana Premium Clean Solution Peeling Magic (peeling gel)

Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange Body Butter

Deluxe Samples

SK-II Facial Treatment Clear Lotion

Lancome Advanced G*Ã©*nifique Youth Activating Concentrate


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 28, 2014)

So excited to post my March empties on Monday and I think I'll have a ton in April too!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 29, 2014)

March Empties

I know it's not the 31st yet, but I am unlikely to use anything else up this month (close on a few things but they will have to wait until April's list) and I'm going to have a busy week coming up.

Full Size


Deborah Lippmann Lipstick in Let's Do It - I got this as part of a set from PopSugar's first LE box. I really liked this lippie and kept it at work in my desk. It had a pomegranate flavor to it. I doubt I will buy another one just because I have so many other lipsticks and glosses to use up.
Julep Sugar Lip Scrub - works nicely, but half the product and twice the price of the LUSH lip scrubs, so I won't repurchase. The container is beautiful though, so I will likely repurpose.
Seche Vite Top Coat - love this and will likely buy again when I've used up the other TCs I have.
Absolute! Nail Polish Remover - I liked how moisturizing this was. I don't think it was as effective as Zoya so I won't purchase, although it seems cheap enough.
Neutrogena Rapid Tone Repair Night Moisturizer - didn't repair any tone issues, rapid or otherwise.
Boscia Peppermint Blotting papers - I love these (and have several more stocked up). I wish the peppermint scent lasted longer, though.
Lush Rose Jam Shower Gel - while I liked it ok, I don't forsee rebuying since a) I have a lifetime supply of body wash and B) there are so many other scents I like better
Deluxe Size


Ole Henriksen Truth to Go wipes - nice on nights I was feeling to lazy to do a deep clean of the face
H2O+ Marine Calm Gentle Creamy Cleanser
Paula's Choice Skin Perfecting 2% BHA Liquid - not getting the hype. I don't feel like it does anything for me.
Caudalie Beauty Elixir - Hmmm...I just noticed that this had L'Wren Scott's name on it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I absolutely love this stuff. I can see myself repurchasing this in the future.
Marula oil
Peter Thomas Roth Max Sheer All Day Moisture Defense Sunscreen
Johnson's Body Care Melt Away Stress Lavender &amp; Chamomile Lotion - very relaxing scent; not particularly moisturizing.
H2O+ Sea Salt Hydrating Body Butter - I liked it.
Neutrogena Norwegian Formula Hand Cream - love this stuff! I will most likely buy again when I get through the enormous stash of hand creams that I have.
Camille Beckman Body Butter Morelia Monarch - I used this as hand cream and how nice it is! I traded for a couple more (in the Midnight Monarch scent). Love the formula!
Air Repair Rescue Balm x 2 - ok...too heavy for my face, didn't like the taste on my lips, but great for cuticles and elbows
Beauty Protect - Protect and Oil - very nice. Not a fan of the scent, but it worked great!
Lush Aromaco Deoderant - liked it enough to purchase a full size. Unfortunately, I don't like the full size. Not sure what changed?
Miracle Skin Transformer Face Spotlight - I love using illuminating lotions and this one is a little cooler toned than the Josie maran illuminator I use most often. I liked it alot.
NARS Copacabana Illuminator - nice. I think this one is my favorite of the ones I've tried lately.
Manna Kadar Sheer glo Shimmer Lotion - this was the month to use up some illuminators!  
Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel - this is a staple for me; I don't think I will ever run out. I already have 2 more in back up and I'm always on the hunt for more to trade for.
Foils


L'oreal Youthcode Pore Vanisher - nope...pores didn't vanish (liars!)
Biore Deep Pore charcoal Cleanser
Agave Healing Oil treatment x 2 - this was nice...my hair liked it.
Living Proof Restore Targeted Repair Cream
Lancome Visionnaire Advanced Skin Corrector
Jurlique Herbal Recovery Advanced Serum
Lancome Advanced Genifique Youth Activating Concentrate
Clarins Double Serum (maybe the full size is easier to work with, but the whole two parts to the foil packet and mix them together was a pain)
Jurlique Herbal Recovery Eye Cream - even though this was a foil packet, there was a ton of product. This lasted me for a good two weeks.
Dior Eyes Essential Eye Zone Boosting Super Serum
Yes to Carrots Nourishing Super Rich Body Butter
Egyptian Magic All purpose Skin Cream x 3 - I liked that this was all natural, but the consistency drove me crazy. It was too heavy for my face, but was great for hands and elbows. I didn't like the grittiness from the beeswax.
Guerlain Abeille Royale Serum Corrector
Becca Ultimate Coverage Complexion Creme - terrible. So orange on me.
YSL Top Secret All in One BB Cream - just ok
YSL Le teint touche Eclat - pretty nice
Skin 79 Super BB Cream x 3 - loved the coverage 
Skin 79 Snail Nutrition BB Cream x 3 - while grossed out by the name and I don't really want to know if there is anything snail related in this, I loved it. I will definitely buy when I run out of some of my foundation/bb cream stash.
Lancome dual Finish Multi Tasking Powder/Foundation  - looked cakey on me.
Mark Jacobs Genius Gel Super Charged Foundation x 2 - not much coverage. I know it says on the sample that the coverage is buildable, but a carded sample doesn't really give you enough to try that out.
Mark Jacobs Remedy Concealer Pen x 2 - just ok.
Perfume


Dolce &amp; Gabana Light Blue - love this scent. When I've used up some of my full size bottles, I will buy this. I get the sample whenever I see it available and I've gone through a travel sized spray (working on my second).
Katy Perry Killer Queen - just ok for me. So many other scents I like better, so I won't purchase. I think I have another sample or two to use up.

Tossed (this was the month to toss for me!)


A flat topped foundation brush. This was from kohl's and it was shedding pretty bad anyway, but the last time I washed it, a huge chunk of the bristles came out. 
Sheercover face brush - Just not very soft. I like the one from my Sephora set better.
The cheap beauty blender wanna be from Kohl's. It was $6, so I had to give it a shot. It felt and performed the same as the original beauty blender except when it came time to wash it. I was only able to use this for two weeks. By the end of the second week, it had so many holes and tears from washing. Back to the original beauty blender I go!
Avon Lipbalm - I don't know how old this is, but it has easter eggs on it. It started smelling and tasting funny.
A YSL Palette - I depotted the eye shadows, but I hated the lip gloss because it kept getting eye shadow dust in it and the blush didn't do anything for me.
Avon Skin So Soft Spray on Moisturizing Body Lotion. This is really old...I pulled it out of the cabinet to try to use it up this month and it smelled really funky.
Model Co Fibre LashXtend Mascara - I liked this well enough, but I toss my mascara after three months since I have so many in my stash. It was beginning to dry out.
100% pure Fruit Mascara (or whatever...the printing wiped off the tube a couple weeks into use) - I wouldn't repurchase because it didn't really do anything for me. It worked well as a primer under the Model Co.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 29, 2014)

[@]jesemiaud[/@] you may have good luck finding more of the Anastasia brow gel to trade for, it looks like it will be in quite a few Birchboxes in April!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 30, 2014)

I just found this thread, it excites me! I believe I'll keep track of my empties in the month of April.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  February empties! I did good this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Full Size

Julep Freedom polymer top coat: currently my favorite top coat

Mary Kay satin hands cleansing gel 3 oz

Aveeno positively radiant tinted moisturizer 2.5 oz

Lorac behind the scenes eye primer 0.53 oz

Avon glazewear lip gloss in pink radiance

Batiste dry shampoo (blush) 6.7 oz: my fave dry shampoo so far, it's fairly cheap and does the job

Victorias Secret whipped body souffle 6.5 oz

Covergirl aquasmooth makeup

Suave sleek shampoo 12.6 oz: this was free after a coupon, and I liked it considering how cheap it is/was, but I am trying to go more natural with my hair care so I probably won't buy it again (unless I get it for free again!)

*Tree Hut shea sugar body scrub 18 oz: I am in LOVE with this stuff. It is effective, smells amazing and is cheap. I will definitely buy again, but want to use up some other body scrubs first.*

Avon brow pencil

Deluxe/Travel size

Tarte maracuja oil 0.16 oz: I am in love with oils and this is no exception.

Soap and Glory hand food hand cream 1.7 oz: I really like this, have several of these travel size hand creams.

Josie Maran argan oil hair serum with radiance 0.5 oz: loved this, would buy again

Viktor &amp; Rolf flowerbomb mini 0.24 oz: love this scent

Clarins total double serum 0.2 oz

Drybar 100 proof treatment oil vial

Raccine ultimate youth power eye serum 0.17 oz: this was a good size sample from birchbox, it lasted a couple of months, unfortunately I didn't notice a difference

Ojon rare blend deep conditioner 1 oz

Agave healing oil treatment 0.1 oz (x2): love this, it smells amazing, but not sure if I will buy it because of the cost, I feel that there are other hair oils that are as effective for less $.

Aveda hand relief cream 1.4 oz: I liked that this was moisturizing and didn't feel greasy at all, but not a fan of the scent.

No4 nonaerosol hair spray 1 oz: I actually liked this quite a bit, which is good because birchbox sent me 3 (I had 2 accounts at the time and got it in both boxes, plus got it in a mystery sample pack) and I still have 2 more of these to use.

Josie Maran argan oil: not sure on the size of this, I think it was probably about a quarter of an ounce. Good stuff.

Caress evenly gorgeous exfoliating body wash 2 oz

Zoya remove + nail polish remover 1 oz

Fresh sugar petal lip treatment 0.08 oz: this is my favorite color variation of the fresh balms 

Benefit it's potent eye cream

Peter Thomas Roth unwrinkle night cream 0.3 oz

Foils/cards/etc

LA Fresh oil free face cleansing wipe (x2 single wipes)

Hempz body lotion

Benefit big easy (x2)

Avon anew reversalist illuminating eye system card (x2)

Perfume vials

Dolce &amp; Gabbana Intense

CK euphoria

Juicy Couture La La

Kat Von D Saint

Coach signature

Threw away

Benefit stay flawless primer sample card--was all dry and crumbly when I opened it

Ulta blush--free GWP, too sparkly for me

Almay eyeliner in black brown--this was rough on my eyelids, didn't apply smoothly

Victorias secret sexy new year eye kit: this was an eyeshadow palette with 10 shadows, that I got probably 4 or 5 years ago. I didn't like most of the colors (it had a lot of bright colors, and I just don't do bright eyeshadow, I'm a neutral kinda gal) and the colors I did like were pretty close to dups for my Too Faced palette; the quality of the VS eyeshadows just didn't compare to Too Faced, and I never used this palette, so in the trash it went.
I have recently discovered Tree Hut.. and WOW, super cheap and best smelling stuff EVER.


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have recently discovered Tree Hut.. and WOW, super cheap and best smelling stuff EVER. 
Yeah, I love everything I've tried from Tree Hut. I also recently bought their moroccan rose hand cream and it smells amazing.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 30, 2014)

I used up a bottle of Pantene hair conditioner for natural African American hair and a sample of the obliphica hair serum from birchbox (a dupe of the beauty protector hair oil in my opinion)


----------



## eucala08 (Mar 30, 2014)

Sample Size:

Herbalist MD Organic African Black Soap--Would not purchase full size. It was nothing special.

Herbalist MD Aloe &amp; Calendula  Balancing Serum--Burned and turned my skin red.

Josie Maran Argan Oil Hair Serum--I really liked it this. I would purchase a full size once I run out of all my hair oils. 

Josie Maran Whipped Argan Oil Intensive Hand Cream in Vanilla Apricot--It was ok. I think I'll keep looking for another hand cream for my purse. 

Full Size:

Desert Essence Fragrance Free Shampoo--I really liked this. I will repurchase again when I run out of other bottles of shampoo.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 31, 2014)

Finished my Clinique dramatically different lotion for dry skin (the yellow one). It's my holy grail moisturizer for my dry as the Sahara skin and I had it since august 2013. I will repurchase the next time they have the gift with purchase promos going on. My ddf moisturizing dew sample from birchbox will hold me over in the meantime.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finished my Clinique dramatically different lotion for dry skin (the yellow one). It's my holy grail moisturizer for my dry as the Sahara skin and I had it since august 2013. I will repurchase the next time they have the gift with purchase promos going on. My ddf moisturizing dew sample from birchbox will hold me over in the meantime.
@quene8106 another lovely MUT lady just posted in the enabler thread about a Macy's Clinique GWP that even includes a 1 oz travel size of the Dramatically Different Lotion!  It's a 7 piece set with a $27 purchase.  Here's the link!:

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/choose-a-free-7-pc-gift-with-27-clinique-purchase?ID=1346628&amp;cm_sp=us_subsplash_beauty-beauty-brands-clinique-_-row2-_-slide1_free-7-piece-gift%2C-with-any-%2427-clinique-purchase%2C-%28a-%2470-value%29-get-it-while-supplies-last%21-beauty-and-skin-care-essentials-with-your-choice-of-shades%21-shop-now%2C-one-gift-per-customer%2C-greens%2C-berries


----------



## lovepink (Mar 31, 2014)

*March Empties!*





*Full Size*

1. Bath and Body Works Vanilla Bean Noel 3 wick candle 14.5 oz 411g-love this scent!  Too bad it only comes around 1x per year.

2. Sephora 2 in 1 waterproof eye makeup remover gel 4.22 fl oz 125ml- I did not like this.  It never fully got my regular (non waterproof) makeup off.  Everyday I woke up with raccoon eyes.

3. Vaseline Spray &amp; Go Moisturizer 6.5 oz 184g- I did not like this stuff.  It was thin, watery and difficult to rub in.  Also listening to my husband's jokes about it sounded like a tortured robot when spraying and when I used it in another room he thought it was a rotary phone ringing!

4. Up &amp; Up Cotton Rounds 100 count-I like these.  They are inexpensive and work well for me.

*Deluxe Sized*

1. BBW Tropical Papaya Anti Bacterial hand gel 1 fl oz 29ml- I like this product, but not this scent.

2. Suave Skin Solutions Smoothing with Cocoa butter and shea 2 fl oz 60ml- I got this from Pinchme.  It was ok, a little thick and not super mositurizing.  I would not buy

3. Gilchrist &amp; Soames Body Lotion 1.5 fl oz 45ml- I got this in a trade.  It was thin, scented and did not moisturize.  Would not buy

4. C. Booth Honey Almond Nourishing Bath &amp; Body wash 3 fl oz 88ml- did not like this.  It did not lather well, left a coating on my skin and did not smell very much.

5. Stila Lip glaze in Camera

6. Burt's Bees Ultimate Care hand cream 50g-this hydrates well but is soooo greasy.  Would not buy

7. Alterna Caviar Anti Aging Replenishing Moisture Conditioner 1.35 oz 40ml- love this.  Would repurchase but so expensive!

8. Soap &amp; Glory Face Soap &amp; Clarity 3 in 1 Daily Detox Vitamin C Facial Wash 1 fl oz30ml- I have come to the conclusion I do not like S &amp; G products.  This is the 4th product from them I have tried and did not like.  This made my face tingle in an uncomfortable way and did not brighten or make my skin look better. I think it made me break out.

9. Bumble &amp; Bumble Color Minded Conditioner 2 fl oz 60ml- I like this and would repurchase when I get through my current hair product stash

10. Hanae Mori Body Cream 1.7 fl oz 50ml- was not a fan.  It was overly sweet and made everything it touched smell like it.  My husband said "what are you wearing?" Me "some thing I got from Sephora."  Him "I like it but I would not want to smell it every day."

*Threw away!*

1. Neutrogena Healthy Lengths mascara 0.21 fl oz 6g- I got this in a bzz agent kit and it was gross from the start.  It was lost and recently found in my closet and a year+ did not do it any favors so to the trash it goes!

2. Pacifica Waikiki Pikake Soild perfume .33 oz 10g- I bought this sometime in 2006-2009 at the Soap Opera in Madison, WI.  Sadly I never used it and it is all gross now.

3. Mascara from L'oreal testing panel.  This stuff was horrible!  It did not do anything for my lashes.  

4. Pacifica Malibu Lemon Blossom 1.2 oz 30g-purchased at the same time same place as the solid perfume.  Half the bottle evaporated before I even got to use it and I am sure it has turned so it is best in the trash.  RIP.

*Perfume*

1. Marc Jacobs Honey 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml- I have come to the realization I like MJ scents just not on me. 

2. See by Chloe 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml (not pictured)-This smelled like a diaper on me.  A clean one but not the scent I am going for.


----------



## NotTheMama (Mar 31, 2014)

This is both February and March empties for me because I didn't post last month. Here's hoping for a good 2 months worth of empty stuff!! FULL SIZE: Yankee Candle Coconut Bay-love the scent but the throw was terrible for a Yankee Candle, probably wouldn't repurchase this one, you practically had to be sitting next to it to smell anything Sonoma Spa lavender bubble bath-ok for a store brand, probably would repurchase in a different scent Softsoap ultra rich Shea butter creme body wash-this stuff smells AMAZING!!! Once I get through the 4,000 body washes I have, I will repurchase this one Herbal Essences color me happy shampoo &amp; conditioner-worked fine Goldwell magic finish hair spray-I liked this, but it went fast because my husband used it, too!! Avon advanced techniques mirror shine spray-I have no idea how old this is &amp; I'm pretty sure they don't sell it anymore, but it did make my hair shiny...at least for a little while Ponds wet cleansing towelettes-well, they dried out, but I just ran them under some water and used them for touch ups or to wipe my hands SAMPLE SIZE: Josie Maran argan oil-I swear, when I got about 3/4 of the way through this, it started to evaporate, I could see less in the bottle every day until it was just empty...and I only used 3 drops per day on my hair. Probably wouldn't repurchase for that reason alone. But I did like it and I think it did help my hair grow. Hotel sample of shampoo &amp; conditioner FOILS: Caldrea palmarosa &amp; wild mint hand soap-ok scent PERFUME SAMPLES: Especially Escada-I really liked it TOSSED: Shave gel that my husband knocked off the shelf and broke Cult Cosmetics nail polish-came with a broken brush-they sent a replacement


----------



## Jen283 (Mar 31, 2014)

My march empties:





- Lady Speed Stick deodorant

- Urban Decay All-Nighter setting spray (HG, repurchased)

- bareMinerals Purely Nourishing Moisturizer (Really enjoyed this, will repurchase when the weather is warmer, my skin is still very dry from winter.)

- Stila Stay-all-day waterproof liquid liner (HG, will be repurchasing soon)

- Maybelline Volum' Express - The Rocket Mascara (This was a solid mascara. Might repurchase.)

- MAC Eye Brows in Lingering (This is amazing for quick brows in a very neutral color. I duped this with the WnW taupe pencil, but I will definitely repurchase if I have extra $$.)


----------



## blushingsooner (Mar 31, 2014)

Here are my March empties! Full Size: BBW Foaming Hand Soap - Sugared Vanilla Wish (would repurchase) Clinique Repairwear Laser Focus Serum (didn't notice amazing results but would repurchase) Avon pore penetrating cooling toner - probably wouldn't repurchase, nothing special Up&amp;Up makeup remover towelettes- would repurchase Cotton ovals- would repurchase Not Your Mothers Knotty to Nice Detangler - would repurchase ELF mineral face primer - tone adjusting green - would maybe repurchase NYX cream blush - boho chic, already have repurchased Dove Original Clean Deoderant - wouldn't repurchase Crest 3D white brilliant mint - would repurchase Deluxe Samples: St Tropez Body Polish - wouldn't repurchase Clinique Repairwear Uplifting Firming Cream - would maybe repurchase Pixi Subtly Suntouched Bronzer - plan to purchase full size Pacifica - BB cream - wouldn't repurchase MAKE face primer - wouldn't purchase Tossed (super old stuff that needed to go!): Freeman avocado and oatmeal mask Very irresistible givenchy perfume BBW Body spray country chic BBW body spray midnight pomegranate BBW body spray orange sapphire


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blushingsooner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here are my March empties!

Full Size:
BBW Foaming Hand Soap - Sugared Vanilla Wish (would repurchase)
Clinique Repairwear Laser Focus Serum (didn't notice amazing results but would repurchase)
Avon pore penetrating cooling toner - probably wouldn't repurchase, nothing special
Up&amp;Up makeup remover towelettes- would repurchase
Cotton ovals- would repurchase
Not Your Mothers Knotty to Nice Detangler - would repurchase
ELF mineral face primer - tone adjusting green - would maybe repurchase
NYX cream blush - boho chic, already have repurchased
Dove Original Clean Deoderant - wouldn't repurchase
Crest 3D white brilliant mint - would repurchase

Deluxe Samples:
St Tropez Body Polish - wouldn't repurchase
Clinique Repairwear Uplifting Firming Cream - would maybe repurchase
Pixi Subtly Suntouched Bronzer - plan to purchase full size
Pacifica - BB cream - wouldn't repurchase
MAKE face primer - wouldn't purchase

Tossed (super old stuff that needed to go!):
Freeman avocado and oatmeal mask
Very irresistible givenchy perfume
BBW Body spray country chic
BBW body spray midnight pomegranate
BBW body spray orange sapphire

How long to finish that blush?! I have it and feel it's so freaking pigmented i will never put a dent in it, since I only need so much.


----------



## blushingsooner (Mar 31, 2014)

When I first got it I used it exclusively for basically an entire summer and hit pan really fast. After that I slowed down on it and it took me about another year to use up.


----------



## hindsighting (Mar 31, 2014)

March Empties! Not a lot for me this month.

*Full Size*

Neutrogena Body Clear Body Wash - I've gone through a ton of these, but I've just been using regular soap and my skin is clearer? Might hold of on repurchasing for a while.

Clear Shampoo - Have already repurchased countless times

Vaseline Spray and Go Moisturizer - I liked this a lot and will definitely purchase it again in the summer. Trying to go through some of my other lotions first.

Covergirl Clump Crusher - this was meh. I prefer my mascara to be much more dramatic.

Revlon Nearly Naked Foundation - If this did anything at all for my oil slick fact I would repurchase, but even with primer, powder, and setting spray it just slips off too soon. Shame because I love the consistency, finish, and color.

*Deluxe*

Styled by Hayadi Pure Happy Smooth Hair Lotion - liked enough to use up, but not enough to purchase

Caudalie Makeup Remover Cleansing water - I liked this a lot but can't justify spending so much on makeup remover when there are other perfectly good ones.

Batiste Dry Shampoo x2 - my go to. I bought the Dove one but I can't stand the overpowering smell so I'll go back to Batiste eventually.

*Sample*

Marc Jacobs Genius Gel foundation and Remedy concealer - meh. The texture of the foundation was weird and didn't stand up at all to my oily skin. The concealer was alright but I'm set with my Nars RCC.

Philosophy Hope in a Jar - smelled terribly and weird consistency.

Philosophy Full of Promise for eyes

Philosophy Hope in a Jar Night - I guess I just really don't like Philosophy skincare products lol.


----------



## samplegal (Mar 31, 2014)

March Empties:

*FULL SIZE:*


*Deja Vu All Day Moisturizer* -- This was soooo thick, and gave me huge cystic acne. Since it was kind of pricey, I used it up as a hand cream, but never again.
*Physician's Formula Concealer Rx* -- Too obvious under the eyes, with a thicker coverage, but I enjoyed it for zit concealer. It stayed quite well. 
*Softlips lip balm in vanilla* -- This was slippy and felt comfortable on my lips. I have a million other lip balms though.
*Caswell Massey Bar Soap* -- I had this in my stash for a really long time, and finally used it up. It had a citrusy scent, which I enjoy. I'm not loyal to bar soap.
*Iraya Walnut Foot Scrub* -- It was so hard to get through this, since I hated to use it. For a foot scrub, this barely had any texture or grit. 
*Fekkai Full Volume Shampoo* -- A gorgeous shampoo which leaves my hair feeling soft and voluminous. I find these at half price once in a while, and purchase when I do.
*Boscia Blotting Linens, Lavendar* -- My standard go-to. Really like these and use up a pack every month or two.
*L'Oreal Age Perfect Hydra-Nutrition Advanced Skin Repair* -- This was the surprise product of the month. My expectations were low, but I really loved it! It had a high-end texture, felt very comforting on the skin, and helped improve the tone and smoothness.

*Deluxe:*


*Peter Thomas Roth Shower Gel x2 *-- I enjoyed these with their fresh scent.
*Kama Ayurveda Cypress Orange Body Cleanser* -- same with this. 
*Benefit Hello Flawless Foundation in Petal* -- This was excellent! The color match of this sample wasn't quite right, but it was like a second skin with surprisingly good coverage. Would love to have this again.
*Bliss Body Butter in Lemon + Sage* -- These are on the thick side of body butters. They're ok, but not my fave.
*Lipozone Body Ampoules* -- A 7-day sample from the Korean memebox. I saw no difference in my cellulite, lol, nor did I expect to. But there's that tiny hope!
*Nyl Body Lotion* -- This is an all-natural product, and was light and fast absorbing. Liked!
*Korres Pomagranate Mask* -- I'm not sure I noticed a huge difference from this mud mask.
*L'Occitane Verbena Shower Gel* -- I'm in love with these and certainly want more. Oh, that scent!
*Youngblood Mineral Primer* -- This was an average primer for my oily skin.
*Nivea Extended Moisture Daily Lotion* -- I don't have a problem with extremely dry skin, so this was an average product for me. It had a looser consistency, presumably to absorb deeper.
*Pantene 2-in-1 Classic Shampoo/Conditioner* -- Overall, I like Pantene, and don't mind using any of the line. 

*Packets:*


*European Wax Center Slow It Body Wash* 
*Brittanie's Thyme Organic Almond Oatmeal Facial Scrub -- *so harsh!
*Dr. Dennis Gross 2-Step Alpha Beta Daily Face Peel -- *Hmm. I want to try more of these. The 2-step pack intrigued me enough to order a bigger size.
*Tatcha Polished Rice Enzyme Powder, Classic -- *All Tatcha products I've tried are a dream
*Tatcha Deep Rice Enzyme Powder, Deep*
*Cetaphil Daily Advanced Lotion*
*Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser*
*Lancome Teint Idole Foundation in 310 Bisque -- *great finish/coverage, very even, and still let's the skin show through. Awesome.
*Casmara Green Tea Face Mask -- *A crazy experience, almost like putting a thick yogurt on my skin that dried like a rubber. It did amazing things for the clarity of my skin, though the package said "professional use", so I expect some stronger results.
*Skyn Iceland Hydro Cool Firming Eye Gels*
*L'Occitane Hand Cream*
*Enercos Coloray Keratin Milk Leave-In Conditioner*

*Fragrance:*


David Yurman -- Loved both of these but I just bought some perfume, so these will have to wait.
Hanae Mori


----------



## katielp (Mar 31, 2014)

March Empties Full Size Crest 3D white toothpaste (I like the luxe version better) Batiste dry shampoo in medium brunette (holy crap- finally found my HG dry shampoo!!!) Clinique super rescue antioxidant moisturizer Deluxe Algenist firming and lifting cream Crabtree and Evelyn citron body lotion Crabtree and Evelyn hand therapy N4 hair spray (this grew on me) Beauty protector protect and detangle (love but I have like three more minis to go through) Liz Earle cleanse and polish- great at gently removing all makeup! Pantene color conserve conditioner Coola mineral bb cream Tarte lights camera lashes One Love skin savior Foil size Paulas choice resist anti aging clear skin hydrator Paulas choice earth sourced cleansing gel John Frieda full repair shampoo and conditioner-loooved actually bought the full size of each Aveeno living color shampoo and conditioner Garnier Fructis shampoo and conditioner Smashbox full exposure


----------



## saycrackagain (Apr 1, 2014)

MARCH Dove hair serum Sally Hansen Insta-Dri topcoat Cotton balls 100-ct. 2x Studio35 Face Cleansing Wipes 30-ct. Monistat primer Jergen's classic hand soap Crest 3D White toothpaste Up &amp; Up nail polish remover purple Johnson's mineral oil Philosophy 3-in-1 Sugar Chick 6 oz. Desert Breeze lotion DS Jergen's lotion DS Very Irresistible by Givenchy (vial) Orogold 24k day cream (foil)


----------



## angienharry (Apr 1, 2014)

March finishes Full size DDF brightening cleanser BBW hand soap Two faced lip liner--loved! St Ives lotion Deluxe size Smashbox photo finish primer Lierac anti age serum Harvey prince hello L'occitane hand cream 1oz Dolce &amp; gabbana -the one -cologne Jurlique hand cream Juicy couture fragrance la la. Not a fan Sumbody bath melts Lotion -- I remember combining 3 tubes and putting them in a pot-awesome but I don't know specifically what it was. Miss Jessie's leave in condish Vbeaute exfoliator Folle de joie Skinceuticals b5 gel Curly hair solutions curl keeper Miss Jessie's super sweet back treatment Balanced guru body balm Paula's choice resist super antioxidant serum-loved! Juicy Malibu fragrance Ilike cleansing milk Foils Amlactin body lotion-hated it. Glad it was a one use First aid beauty face cleanser Skin 79 BB cleanser Liole dr ampoule pore clean and tightening The face shop mango seed lotion The face shop chia seed Liole super snail BB cream-loved Missha perfect cover BB cream-loved Suki cleansing clay Tossed Tara aromatherapy roll on (it was so dried out. I should have called yuzen but I never did)


----------



## Cherity (Apr 1, 2014)

This is such a great thread! In March I used up a GUD body butter, and a L'Oreal visible lift foundation. I'm hoping to quadruple this list for the month of April!


----------



## mrst909 (Apr 1, 2014)

March empties! Full size: Gud (from Burts Bees) body butter in vanilla flame--very thick, smelled nice Arbonne triple action mascara--not a fan of this, I tossed it after a couple weeks, it just didn't make my eyes "pop" Smile Sciences teeth whitening pen--didn't make a noticeable difference The Body Shop nutriganics drops of youth--didn't see much of a difference, will not buy again. Victoria's secret pink sea salt exfoliating body polish--I was not fond of the scent...it smelled like bubblegum John Frieda frizz-ease take charge curl boosting mousse (my daughter and I both used this)--OK, but not great, won't buy again. ModelCo lipgloss/lipstick combo--got this from Popsugar must have. I liked the lipgloss, but did not use the lipstick...it somehow got smushed into the cap so was basically useless, and the little bit I did use I didn't like, it was too brown on me. Yes to Cucumbers cleansing towlettes (45 count) The Body Shop absinthe purifying hand butter--loved this, it made my hands so soft (it worked well on feet too). Will repurchase. Avon luscious temptations body mist in naughty orange blossom Deluxe samples: Smashbox full exposure mascara Carol's daughter monoi repairing shampoo--I love the conditioning mask, but didn't like this shampoo. Peter Thomas Roth oilless oil Bareminerals original foundation in light Burts Bees radiance night cream Suave humectant shampoo Bareminerals flawless definition mascara--would not purchase Coola Rose essence tinted moisturizer--would not purchase Stila coming clean gel cleanser Stila face the day moisturizing gel cream--this dried out my skin. Bumble &amp; Bumble hairdressers invisible oil Klorane shampoo with desert date Caudalie hand and nail cream Bareminerals multi-wrinkle repair serum--I liked this, it was hard to tell if it had much of an effect on my fine lines since the sample only lasted for a couple of weeks, but I would consider buying it after I use up other serums. Foils/cards/etc: Benefit stay flawless primer La Fresh oil free face cleansing wipe La Fresh anti-aging face cleansing wipe Tarte park avenue princess bronzer card Mary Kay botanical effects hydrating cream Mary Kay botanical effects cleanser Soak handmaid hand cream 100% Pure coconut nourishing body cream x2 Jergens shea butter moisturizer Seventh Generation mandarin nourishing body wash Fekkai brilliant glossing shampoo and conditioner Drybar cream soda smoothing cream First Aid Beauty ultra repair cream 100% Pure pink grapefruit nourishing body cream Ahava deadsea plants firming body cream The Body Shop shea body butter L'occitane milk concentrate body lotion Ponds luminous finish BB cream--this was nice, but I wouldn't purchase it because I'm only buying cruelty free products. Perfume samples: Dolce &amp; Gabbana Desire Lancome La Vie est Belle Victoria's Secret Bombshell Katy Perry killer queen--I really like this, may buy it some day. Viva la Juicy La Fleur--I like this one too, I have a rollerball of it already. Tossed: Rusk deep shine invisible dry shampoo--this smelled horrible. It smelled like a diaper to me. Covergirl blush in natural glow--this was old, and it barely showed up on me, even though I have pretty fair skin Covergirl cheekers blush in natural rose--another old blush that I really don't use anymore Victorias secret lip shine gloss--this had a twist up applicator that just stopped working about halfway through Victoria's secret lip laquer--the applicator snapped off and I could not get any more product out of the tube (definitely will not be buying any more lipgloss from VS!) Eyeko skinny mini liquid eyeliner in black--got this in a birchbox a few months ago, it was totally dried out Nail file Avon lip pencil in pink persuasion--didn't like the color or finish, and it dried out my lips.


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 1, 2014)

March empties Full size Le metier de beaute eye liner Travel/deluxe Bliss 24-heaven healing beauty balm L'occitane hand cream Nars pro-prime light optimizing primer Nude cleansing oil No.4 super comb prep and protect Guerlain orchidee imperiale the rich cream Marc Jacobs honey perfume Fresh rose lip balm (mini from Sephora birthday gift) Foil Soap&amp;glory the righteous butter Tossed Bobbi brown shimmer wash eyeshadow, bronze


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 1, 2014)

March Used Up or Tossed: Used Up: -Urban Decay B6 Prep Spray 0.5 oz - Kind of glad to get through this, it had alcohol in the ingredients, which was very drying for a hydrating spray! -Coola Mineral Moisturizer SPF 20 - not a fan. My fave is the SPF 30 Cucumber one -Cosmetic Sponges, 32 pack - replaced with Ulta's brand. -Especially Escada (vial) - LOVED THIS. May actually buy a full size! -Soap &amp; Glory's Face Soap &amp; Clarity (1.0 oz) - nothing special -cover FX mattifying primer (5 ml) - would not play well with any SPF moisturizer. Sad! -Paula's Choice barely there sheer matte tint SPF 20 in Sheer Fair (1.0 oz) - too sheer -Sexy Mama anti-shine translucent powder (0.25 oz) - FINALLY finished this. May buy another on sale for my purse - carrying around loose powder just doesn't work! -Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser (0.25 oz) - I'm just not a fan of this. It's good, but not great. -Suave cocoa butter and Shea body wash (12 oz) - good for drugstore. Just switched to the Yes To Carrots body wash I got in the $2 sale. Tossed: *Obviously I have a big problem with the puppy this month. He's teething, and is a "teenager" according to the vet, and he's just a punk right now. Nothing is safe from his teeth, so I've put everything out of his reach now.* -Vaseline Total Moisture 3 oz Sample - chewed by puppy -La Roche-Posay anti-redness serum deluxe sample - chewed by puppy -L'Oreal test foundation for cosmetic study - too runny, did not match my skin tone -Pixi Brightening Primer (Ipsy March) - chewed by puppy -Holly Beth Organics Grits &amp; Honey Scrub - did not like texture, no exfoliating power.


----------



## BSquared (Apr 1, 2014)

*MARCH EMPTIES* *full size* BiorÃ¨ acne clearing scrub (Burnnnned so bad) Sephora brand express cleansing wipes B&amp;BW lotion in butterfly flower Revlon colorburst lipgloss. Not sure the color, it was worn off. A bright pink. TN Dickinson witch hazel B&amp;BW triple moisture in forever sunshine Origins A Perfect World moisturizer (meh. For the price, I wouldn't purchase this again. I like the philosophy one I'm currently using better, and it's cheaper. Wasn't bad, just wasn't great) Beauty Blender (is this used up or tossed? It was 6 months old and starting to tear, and stained all to hell so it was time to go) Nivea kiss of milk and honey Lip balm. (I used an entire Chapstick!!!! OMG!) Up &amp; up exfoliating cotton rounds 100ct L'oreal EverStyle energizing dry shampoo (NO. God, no. This was awful. White cast like crazy and made my hair greasy. There was actually about 2 uses left but I couldn't force myself to use it anymore) B&amp;BW lotion in sugar berry smash *Deluxe* B&amp;BW pocket bac in dancing waters and ocean pearl Too Faced better than sex mascara (will be my next mascara purchase. Loved!) Mario Badescu Azulene calming mask (liked it but not sure if I'd buy. Similar to lush catastrophe cosmetic and lush is cheaper) Mario Badescu kiwi face scrub (eh. Smelled good, don't think it did much) *FOIL* Dr. Brandt extend your youth fade cream (no opinion on this) Drybar Creme Soda smoothing creme (nope) Boscia bb cream (will use up the samples I have, won't buy it.) *TOSSED* Too Faced Glamour to Go 2. Ollddddd as dirt, the blush got hard and weird and I never use it *RANDOM EMPTY OBSERVATION* The one part of my no/low buy that I've done extremely well with is my "no bath and body works orders". I was positive I had enough to last me until next fall's sale. I may revise that to the June SAS. HOLY CRAP I use a lot of lotion. I am not a super tiny person and I'm a very dry person but I didn't think I'd regularly go through 2-3 bottles a month. I should be good until late June but I won't feel quite as bad about stocking way up at the sale.


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 1, 2014)

March Empties

Full Size


100 count cotton balls
Lush Lord of Misrule Bath Bomb - Loved the color this turned the water.  I wish they weren't discontinuing this one.
Lush King of Skin Body Butter - one of my favorite Lush products.  I already have another one.
Lush Honey Bee Bath Bomb - was okay.  Not one of my favorites but I didn't dislike it.
Lush Rock Star Soap - I liked this a lot.  Had a nice subtle scent.
Zoya Remove - my favorite nail polish remover.  I already bought a full size.

Deluxe Sample


Vasanti Brighten Up! - this is a great product!  I really liked it a lot and thought it was very effective. 
Whish Body Butter in Pomegranate - I love the scent of this lotion.  It's nice but I don't know if I would buy a full size.  I love getting the samples though.
Lush 9 to 5 Cleansing Lotion - has a really nice scent.  Wasn't overly drying and left my face feeling clean.
Lush Helping Hands Hand Cream - I liked this hand cream.  Moisturized nicely but slightly greasy.
Murad Instant Radiance Eye Cream - I didn't like this.  It had little balls or something all throughout the cream and they didn't really absorb into the skin.  Very glad to be done this.

Foil


Elemental Herbology Cell Food Protection and Repair Facial Serum - I liked this.  There wasn't enough product to really see how it worked though.

Perfume


Billionaire Boyfriend - just okay
Boyfriend - just okay
Juicy Couture La La Malibu - I actually liked this.  If I didn't have so much perfume to get through I might have considered buying a rollerball or small size.


I was about 2-3 uses away from being done my full size Miss Jessie's Super Slip Shampoo (love it!) but my mom threw it out I believe, I have not been able to find it.    -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Overall, an okay month for me.  This month I hope I can use up some more things.  I really want to focus on perfume samples.  I have a lot and would like to get through them.


----------



## paigepeep (Apr 1, 2014)

Used up Michael Todd True Organics serum. its in one of those airless pump bottles you can't see how much was left, so had no clue it was gone until I couldn't get anything out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Was sad that was emptyâ€¦


----------



## bnicole (Apr 1, 2014)

March Empties!

March was a bit of a slow month for me, I got really sick for the first time in years, and then my sister and my newborn niece moved in with us, which has cut down on my 'me time' a lot, too... Anyway.

*Full Size*


Avon Naturals Hydrating shampoo - banana and coconut milk
Sensodyne ProNamel gentle whitening toothpaste
Dove intensive nourishing body lotion
B&amp;BW shower gel - sensual amber
unlabeled bar soap
A Breath of French Air solid sugar scrub cubes - grapefruit
Loreal Paris Feria shimmer-boosting conditioning cream
Olimax soap in Strawberry Fields
Bumble &amp; bumble super rich conditioner

*Deluxe/Travel/Minis*


Guuci Guilty Black vial
LancÃ´me Renergie Lift Multi-Action lifting &amp; firming night cream
Origins Checks &amp; Balances Frothy Face Wash
Benefit Its Potent! Eye cream
Ole Henriksen Truth CrÃ¨me facial moisturizer
Soap &amp; Glory Face Soap &amp; Clarity 3-in-1 Vitamin C Daily Detox cleanser
LancÃ´me Definicils mascara

*Foils/Carded samples*


Origins GinZing energy-boosting moisturizer
DevaCurl curl-defining gel


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 2, 2014)

I love love love reading what everyone went through and opinions on the products! 






LUSH- Catastrophe Cosmetic fresh face mask (would buy again!)
Marc Jacobs- Dot perfume vial and Daisy perfume vial (nothing special)
Gucci- Guilty black for women perfume vial (scent wore off very quickly)
Fresh- Life perfume vial (would buy again)
Bath &amp; Body Works True Blue Spa- Skin quenching daily body lotion (my HG lotion!)
Benefit- Big Easy foundation sample (did not perform well enough to live up to its price tag)
Clear- Scalp therapy shampoo sample (liked it but won't buy again)
Avon- Cranberry shower gel (liked it but won't buy)
Revlon- double ended brow pencil (not a fan)
theBalm- Meet Matte eyeshadow single (liked but won't buy)
Buxom- lash mascara mini (would buy again)
Dior- Skinflash (used as undereye concealer, not worth the price)
Ayres- body butter mini from BB (would not rebuy)
Pacifica- Tuscan Blood Orange mini body butter x2! (love this so much that I've already got a replacement in a different scent)
Loreal- Magic Nude Liquid Powder (I've read this is an almost identical dupe to Armani Maestro foundation but this did not work well on my oily skin no matter how I tried to use it)
Herbal Essences- Naked dry shampoo (has become my HG dry shampoo and have already bought again)
Organix- Scalp Therapy Australian tea tree conditioner (like this a lot, would buy again)
Neutrogena- Rain bath body wash (honestly the only body wash I need in my life)
Neutrogena- Rapid clear acne pads (meh product, probably won't buy again. 
Not pictured- Urban Decay Primer Potion, LUSH Mange Too massage bar and a bunch of LUSH bath bombs and melts.


----------



## eastofthesun (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow!!!! We have a LOT of used up products in March! Good going, everyone!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love love love reading what everyone went through and opinions on the products! 
Me too!!!!!

It helps me especially when people say what type of skin it's good for, what it does for them, and if they repurchase, I'm pretty much putting it on my mental 'to check out in store' list.

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *March Empties!*




I love the way you cut into the tubes to get every last bit of product out!

Guys, we so need to start getting a tube wringer:





I want this so badly, look how much product you're gaining!

Ok, so I don't have any of my empties with me right now, but I did finish up some products this month. I'll post them this weekend!


----------



## OohLala21 (Apr 2, 2014)

March Empties

Not a lot this month, but April should be better!

*Full Size:*

Pond's Cleansing Towelettes 

Biore Blemish Fighting Ice Cleanser - holy grail cleanser

Biore Pore Strips (14 ct)

Philosophy Microdelivery Peel Step 1

Maybelline The Rocket mascara

BBW Moonlight Path hand soap

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy 

*Deluxe:*

Clarins Insta Smooth Perfecting Touch 

Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation

Origins Clear Improvement mask 

*Foil: *

Proactiv + Mark Fading Pads x3

*Perfume Sample:*

Victoria's Secret Dream Angel

Lolita Lempicka Fleur de Corail


----------



## missionista (Apr 2, 2014)

*USED UP MARCH 2014*

Out of Africa organic Shea Butter Soap (full size, 4 oz.)

LUSH Ocean Salt Body Scrub (full size?, 2.4 oz)

Glossybox lipstick in pink (full size, 4gâ€”this lipstick was not well attached in the tube, and it fell out on the floor of the car when I tried to use it.  So I just threw it out altogether.  Too bad about the shoddy packaging, because I liked the product.)

Make Up Forever Lengthening Mascara in Navy Blue (full size, 7mLâ€”I used this far longer than the recommended 6 months, and it finally got goopy and started hurting my eyes, so I threw it out.)

Mor Lychee Flower Hand Cream (sample, 3mL)

Juliette Has a Gun Romantina (sample, 2mL)

Jo Malone Orange Blossom Cologne (sample, 2mL)

Dawn Spencer Hurwitz Pamplemousse (sample, 2mL)

Lulu Organics Hair Powder in Lavender &amp; Clary Sage (sample, 5g)

Aveeno Baby sunblock lotion (sample, 8.5g)

DHC Eye Bright Mositurizer (sample, 1 g)

Aubrey Organics Natural Sun SPF 30 (sample, appx 4mL)


----------



## saycrackagain (Apr 2, 2014)

> Guys, we so need to start getting a tube wringer:
> 
> I want this so badly, look how much product you're gaining!


 The picture on the top right looks like a person standing with his hands clasped behind his back. Like a Japanese jeans model. With a tail.


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The picture on the top right looks like a person standing with his hands clasped behind his back. Like a Japanese jeans model. With a tail.
LOL. I'm sorry. I laughed so hard.

These tools are actually quite handy. I have one for my tubes of paint. Don't know how they'd work for plastic ones, since plastic snaps back to its original shape after a while, but I am sure it would definitely be helpful! especially for lotions that have those dumb tubes where you can never truly empty them out.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too!!!!!

It helps me especially when people say what type of skin it's good for, what it does for them, and if they repurchase, I'm pretty much putting it on my mental 'to check out in store' list.

I love the way you cut into the tubes to get every last bit of product out!

Guys, we so need to start getting a tube wringer:





I want this so badly, look how much product you're gaining!

Ok, so I don't have any of my empties with me right now, but I did finish up some products this month. I'll post them this weekend!
Thanks!  I don't know how many times I thought I was done with something, cut the tube open and there was SO MUCH PRODUCT left!  It also makes it easier than trying to smack, slap, squeeze and manupulate the tube!  I even bought one of those beauty spoons to help scoop out stuff.  I hate the idea of wasting things!

Love the tube wringer!  I remember having one when I was a kid for the toothpaste tube.  It was a plastic key looking thing and you fed the tube in it, then slid it along the tube to squeeze it all out!


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 4, 2014)

March empties:

Full Size

- Yes to Blueberries Cleansing Facial Towelettes - I think I prefer the cucumber wipes, which are more gentle.

- Surface Baba Hydrating Hair Oil - I've had this forever and I'm glad it's gone.

- Origins Zero Oil Pore Purifying Toner - I love this stuff. It makes your skin feel very clean without making it feel too tight.

- Origins Plantscription Anti-aging Serum - My HG serum before going cruelty-free.

- Victoria's Secret Gilded Glow Luminous Body Cream - This added a nice glow to my skin, but the scent was overpowering.

- e.l.f. Wet Gloss Brow and Lash Clear Mascara - This stuff is just okay, but I can get it for less than $1, so I keep buying it.

- Clinquie Signature Scent Perfume - I've used this for years and think I'll switch to something else after I finish my new bottle.

- Lush BB Seaweed Fresh Face Mask - Loved this!  Would definitely re-buy.

- Julep Double Step Friction Stick - I like this and would repurchase.

- Buxom Lip Gloss in Dolly - This was nice but I don't like the mint.

- Julep Freedom Polymer Top Coat - I love this and have already repurchased.

- Sally Hansen Cuticle Eraser + Balm - I've gone through several of these.

Deluxe/Travel Size

- Lush Ro's Argan Body Conditioner - Loved this, but the full size is pretty pricey.

- BBW Sweet Peony Dream Lotion - This was nice for traveling.

- Big Sexy Hair Weather Proof - I thought this was effective and did not leave my hair feeling sticky.

- Bain de Terre Color Preserving Shampoo and Conditioner - I liked the smell, but the product was just okay.

- Malin+Goetz vitamin e face moisturizer - This was moisturizing without being too greasy, and a little went a long way.

- Origins Incredible Spreadable Smoothing Ginger Body Scrub - This smelled heavenly.

- Victoria's Secret Sparkling Citrus Citrus Dream Buffing Body Wash - Nice citrus scent.

- tarte ReCreate Silicone-Free Primer - I liked this.

- Julep Rock Star Hand Cream - I would repurchase.

- Sephore Creamy Body Wash Cap in Green tea and butter toffee - These were fine.

- Origins Checks and Balances Frothy Face Wash - Good for combo skin.

- N.4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect - This worked fine, but I prefer It's a 10

- Benefit benetint - I like this as a lip stain.

- Jane Iredale Purelash Extender and Conditioner - This was a good lash primer.

- philosophy purity made simple face wash - This is very gentle and good at removing makeup.

- MDSolar Sciences Evening Facial Repair Serum - Nothing special.

- Caudalie Vinexpert Broad Spectrum SPF Radiance Day Cream - This was nice.  I used it for my neck and chest.

- Clinique Acne Solutions Spot Healing Gel - I've used this for years.

- Origins Modern Friction - I think this works well, but I don't like the consistency.  I find it a little gummy.

Foil/Single Use

- Benefit Fake Up - This was okay.

- OleHendrickson Pure Truth Activating Oil - This felt too greasy for me.

- Lancome Dual Finish Multi-Tasking Powder &amp; Foundation in One - Nothing special.

- Bumble and Bumble Surf Foaming Shampoo and Creme Rinse Conditioner - These left my hair feeling pretty clean.  I don't know that it added extra body, though.

- Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Pore-Reducing Toner - This left my skin feeling very soft.

- Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Oil-Reducing Cleanser - This was a nice creamy face wash.

- L'Oreal Paris Youth Code Pore Vanisher - This had a similar consistency to Benefit Porefessional but the coverage was not as good.

- Lancome Advanced Genifique Youth Activating Concentrate - This was nice and silky.

- Benefit the Porefessional Agent Zero Shine powder - This was just okay for me.

- philosophy the microdelivery exfoliating facial wash - This is a nice exfoliater.

- GlamGlow Brightmud Eye Treatment - I thought that this made the skin under my eyes feel smooth, but the results were not long lasting.

- Clinique Pore Refining Solutions Stay-Matte Hydrator -Nothing special.

- Biore Deep Pore Charcoal Cleanser - I thought this had a weird consistency.

- Lancome Energie de vie - Nothing special.

- Dior One Essential Skin Boosting Super Serum - Also very silky.

- Fresh Seaberry Moisturizing Face Oil - I don't think this did anything for me.  I may not be a facial oil person, though, since I can't seem to find any that work for me.

- Boscia Self-Defense Vital Antioxidant Moisture Broad Spectrum SPF 30 - I did not like the consistency.

- philosophy hope in a jar night - I hate the smell of philosophy moisturizers.

- Clinique Even Better Eyes Dark Circle Corrector - Did not do much for dark circles.

- Fresh Black Tea Age-Delay Cream - Nothing special.

- L'Occitane Ultra Rich Body Cream - I liked this, but the full price is too pricey.

- Soap &amp; Glory The Righteous Butter - Very moisturizing

I really focused on using up a bunch of foils and samples, and my stash is getting down to a reasonable amount!


----------



## katielp (Apr 4, 2014)

[@]CurlyTails[/@] Woah!!! So impressed with your list! I'm trying to do the same with all my foils this month


----------



## BSquared (Apr 4, 2014)

I have to start cutting down on the foils too. I always save them for something "special" but nothing special ever happens to me lol. I'm going to make it a goal to use at least 2 a week this month!


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 4, 2014)

> I have to start cutting down on the foils too. I always save them for something "special" but nothing special ever happens to me lol. I'm going to make it a goal to use at least 2 a week this month!


 I had this same problem apparently! Then it got to the point that I forgot about the samples or where they came from in the first place.


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 4, 2014)

> The picture on the top right looks like a person standing with his hands clasped behind his back. Like a Japanese jeans model. With a tail.


 :roflmao:


----------



## Monika1 (Apr 6, 2014)

I am so impressed with your empties ladies and gents. I agree it's a great idea to focus on this (and letting go of makeup that doesn't work for me!), as it will potentially reduce my temptation to get more by drawing my attention to what I already need to finish! I'll be on catch-up for a bit before I get to a monthly report but here goes:

finished in February - Alima Pure *Satin Matte Foundation* in Cool 3 (I usually mix this with a '2' range colour unless it's the end of the summer, to get a good match). So far I'm keeping the container, thinking it would be useful for some new foundation mixing, etc. Yes, keeping containers is another problem...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love this product, so I have more.

sad to have finished in the early 2014 - Cover Girl and Olay Simply Ageless *corrector* 230. It has apparently been discontinued and I really liked it. Now I've been trying a few alternatives, but have four (six if you count the two shades of one and two shades of another) that are all 'in progress', yikes!

I have to find the bottles for the other things I've finished, and make sure to have their correct names, but this is a great thing to 'move' my focus.


----------



## perlanga (Apr 6, 2014)

Ulta Fabulous Face Pressed Powder

Modella Makeup Bag

Nuetrogena Ultra Gentle Skin Cleanser

The Body Shop Tea Tree Oil

Jergenâ€™s Daily Moisture Dry Skin Moisturizer

Matrix Repair Strength Pack Intensive Treatment

B&amp;BW Pina Colada Hand Sanitizer

CVS Age Defying Body Wash

Physician's Formula Super CC Concealer

Carol's Daughter Monoi Oil Shampoo

Carol's Daughter Monoi Oil Strengthening Serum

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck perfume

CVS Eczema Body Lotion


----------



## saku (Apr 6, 2014)

i used up FOUR jumbo korres body butters in 3 months! and my jumbo 14 oz bliss body butter is already getting low too!

my skin's been so soft all winter - a little spendy but sooooo worth it!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 6, 2014)

> i used up FOUR jumbo korres body butters in 3 months! and my jumbo 14 oz bliss body butter is already getting low too! my skin's been so soft all winter -Â a little spendy butÂ sooooo worth it!


 If your like me your skin has been dry and soaking up butters and lotions like crazy! I too have use up quite a bit of every moisturizer I have in the house. Can't get enough of the stuff!


----------



## saku (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If your like me your skin has been dry and soaking up butters and lotions like crazy! I too have use up quite a bit of every moisturizer I have in the house. Can't get enough of the stuff!
it _is_ crazy! have you tried korres? it's by far the most moisturizing body butter i've ever tried -- but my supply is depleted! i bought those 4 tubes all at once at hsn. it's cheaper than everywhere else - but still expensive! so i'm trying to use my bliss, jr watkins.. philosophy, body shop -- but everything is just not moisturizing enough for me, it seems. my skin gets itchy (from dryness) by night when i apply it in the morning... i might not buy more korres though, since it's spendy and winter is over (wooohooo!). so lighter moisturizers should be enough for me. plus, i want to use up my other stuff! which moisturizers have worked well for you?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 6, 2014)

> it _is_ crazy! have you tried korres? it's by far the most moisturizing body butter i've ever tried -- but my supply is depleted! i bought those 4 tubes all at onceÂ at hsn. it's cheaper than everywhere elseÂ - but still expensive! so i'm trying to use my bliss, jr watkins.. philosophy, body shop -- but everything is just not moisturizing enough for me, it seems. my skin gets itchy (from dryness) by night when i apply it in the morning... i might not buy more korres though, since it's spendy and winter is over (wooohooo!). so lighter moisturizers should be enough for me. plus, i want to use up my other stuff!Â which moisturizers have worked well for you?


 Yes, I have and I have bought it too through HSN. They have good deals on multi-tubes of butters, lotions, etc and I use a lot. So, I do try and find it when I get a good deal. I don't like a lot of perfumery stuff as it too makes me itch etc. so I try mostly to stick with unscented stuff as much as I can. I use a lot of AHAVA and like it, but it can be expensive to buy. I also get it through HSN.


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  it _is_ crazy! have you tried korres? it's by far the most moisturizing body butter i've ever tried -- but my supply is depleted! i bought those 4 tubes all at once at hsn. it's cheaper than everywhere else - but still expensive! so i'm trying to use my bliss, jr watkins.. philosophy, body shop -- but everything is just not moisturizing enough for me, it seems. my skin gets itchy (from dryness) by night when i apply it in the morning... i might not buy more korres though, since it's spendy and winter is over (wooohooo!). so lighter moisturizers should be enough for me. plus, i want to use up my other stuff! which moisturizers have worked well for you?
I've been using a 2 step moisturizing routine...Aveeno lotion followed by coconut oil which works well and is pretty cheap 




  However I've been trying to find lotions that don't have dimethicone or silicone oil (and aveeno does) so lately I've been using the Nubian Heritage shea butter based lotion and it is AMAZING.  It's really rich and a little goes a long way.  I've used it by itself (no follow up with coconut oil) and I was good for 24 hours even in my extremely dry apartment, and my skin is so dry that if I don't moisturize within 5 mins of getting out of the shower it starts to get itchy.

Also the Nubian Heritage lotion is not even that expensive compared to other lotions. I do prefer the Aveeno for my face since it's unscented but there are flavors of the Nubian Heritage that have more gentle scents (and it's not added fragrance, it's just the ingredients)  I love it so far


----------



## saku (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes, I have and I have bought it too through HSN. They have good deals on multi-tubes of butters, lotions, etc and I use a lot. So, I do try and find it when I get a good deal. I don't like a lot of perfumery stuff as it too makes me itch etc. so I try mostly to stick with unscented stuff as much as I can.
I use a lot of AHAVA and like it, but it can be expensive to buy. I also get it through HSN.
that's now on my list of stuff to try! thanks!


----------



## saku (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been using a 2 step moisturizing routine...Aveeno lotion followed by coconut oil which works well and is pretty cheap 



  However I've been trying to find lotions that don't have dimethicone or silicone oil (and aveeno does) so lately I've been using the Nubian Heritage shea butter based lotion and it is AMAZING.  It's really rich and a little goes a long way.  I've used it by itself (no follow up with coconut oil) and I was good for 24 hours even in my extremely dry apartment, and my skin is so dry that if I don't moisturize within 5 mins of getting out of the shower it starts to get itchy.

Also the Nubian Heritage lotion is not even that expensive compared to other lotions. I do prefer the Aveeno for my face since it's unscented but there are flavors of the Nubian Heritage that have more gentle scents (and it's not added fragrance, it's just the ingredients)  I love it so far 




i also get itchy 30 seconds after i dry my body after shower, especially my legs and back.. so i hurry up to slather on lots of body butter. i have the NUXE dry oil i've been wanting to use regularly since it smells so good, but again, not enough moisturization for winter - i have to layer it with some lotion. bliss makes a 'naked' body butter which is unscented. it's good with the NUXE, but not as rich by itself.

i'll keep an eye out for that brand too! thanks!


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i also get itchy 30 seconds after i dry my body after shower, especially my legs and back.. so i hurry up to slather on lots of body butter. i have the NUXE dry oil i've been wanting to use regularly since it smells so good, but again, not enough moisturization for winter - i have to layer it with some lotion. bliss makes a 'naked' body butter which is unscented. it's good with the NUXE, but not as rich by itself.

i'll keep an eye out for that brand too! thanks! 


Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been using a 2 step moisturizing routine...Aveeno lotion followed by coconut oil which works well and is pretty cheap 



  However I've been trying to find lotions that don't have dimethicone or silicone oil (and aveeno does) so lately I've been using the Nubian Heritage shea butter based lotion and it is AMAZING.  It's really rich and a little goes a long way.  I've used it by itself (no follow up with coconut oil) and I was good for 24 hours even in my extremely dry apartment, and my skin is so dry that if I don't moisturize within 5 mins of getting out of the shower it starts to get itchy.

Also the Nubian Heritage lotion is not even that expensive compared to other lotions. I do prefer the Aveeno for my face since it's unscented but there are flavors of the Nubian Heritage that have more gentle scents (and it's not added fragrance, it's just the ingredients)  I love it so far 





  
You ladies should try and check how hard your water is, and see if you can install a filter on your shower head... hard water leaves that icky mineral residue on your skin which can dry it out and make it immensely itchy... if slathering on lotions is only a temporary fix, the culprit might be your water.


----------



## Monika1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If your like me your skin has been dry and soaking up butters and lotions like crazy! I too have use up quite a bit of every moisturizer I have in the house. Can't get enough of the stuff!

I have so much cream and moisturizer and lotion kicking around but my legs are so dry they're itchy. There is the issue of actually using the moisturizer; I don't know, I just get a bit time-restricted and fully ignore that step. Putting some on right now!!


----------



## Monika1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I used up my Silk Naturals serum and moisturizer at the end of March.

SN Super Defense Serum

SN Intensive Moisturizer with CoQ10 and Renovage

My skin is baby soft with application, and it is much more smooth and even than it used to be. I don't tend to have breakouts with these, where with other moisturizers, my skin can often develop acne. There is not winter itchiness or dryness with application of this combination once a day. I'll use a slightly lighter combination for the summer. I'm able to wear Alima mineral powder foundation over Dermablend foundation (as a concealer just on problem rash/rosacea and melasma areas). The mineral foundation finish looks much more flawless on me than any liquid or other foundation.


----------



## azalea97 (Apr 10, 2014)

*Bath Items:* Avon vanilla cream bubble bath BBW warm vanilla sugar body wash *Face Products:* Sample Benefit porefessional Neutrogena Rapid Wrinkle Repair Serum UD AntiAging primer potion deluxe sample (this lasted since December with daily use!)


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *azalea97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*Bath Items:*
Avon vanilla cream bubble bath
BBW warm vanilla sugar body wash

*Face Products:*
Sample Benefit porefessional
Neutrogena Rapid Wrinkle Repair Serum
UD AntiAging primer potion deluxe sample (this lasted since December with daily use!)





If you haven't tossed them out yet, cut those tubes open! I had what I thought was an empty UDPP and I cut it open and was able to scoop a TON of product out. I buy little plastic jars (nail art jars from Sally's) and put excess product in those.


----------



## azalea97 (Apr 10, 2014)

> If you haven't tossed them out yet, cut those tubes open! I had what I thought was an empty UDPP and I cut it open and was able to scoop a TON of product out. I buy little plastic jars (nail art jars from Sally's) and put excess product in those.Â


 Thanks for the tip! I have a clean contact lens case I can put it in.


----------



## saku (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *azalea97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks for the tip! I have a clean contact lens case I can put it in.
note though that the UDPP dries out (slowly) in a jar -- at least in those sephora plastic jars. it's not bad, but the consistency changes noticeably after a few days.


----------



## Monika1 (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  note though that the UDPP dries out (slowly) in a jar -- at least in those sephora plastic jars. it's not bad, but the consistency changes noticeably after a few days.

It's a good point, and true with most formulas that are packaged in tubes, but once you've cut open the tube to get the last (quite substantial!) bit out, the contact lens case will be a much better option than just contending with the drying that would happen if it were left in the cut-open tube. It's already 'bonus' product you're getting by cutting open the tube - I always do that too; it's so amazing to see how much you would miss otherwise (up to 10% of what you bought) - thanks so much @kaitlin1209 for suggesting that next level of actually protecting it by putting it in the container! (I usually try to push the tube back together or use hairpins to attempt to close the cut ends - if you know what I mean, I cut the tube along the plane of the flat end on the cap - to keep it from drying. A small container is so smart.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@azalea97, how do you compare the Benefit Porefessional to UDPP? Did you use them together or interchangeably?


----------



## saku (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's a good point, and true with most formulas that are packaged in tubes, but once you've cut open the tube to get the last (quite substantial!) bit out, the contact lens case will be a much better option than just contending with the drying that would happen if it were left in the cut-open tube. It's already 'bonus' product you're getting by cutting open the tube - I always do that too; it's so amazing to see how much you would miss otherwise (up to 10% of what you bought) - thanks so much @kaitlin1209 for suggesting that next level of actually protecting it by putting it in the container! (I usually try to push the tube back together or use hairpins to attempt to close the cut ends - if you know what I mean, I cut the tube along the plane of the flat end on the cap - to keep it from drying. A small container is so smart.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@azalea97, how do you compare the Benefit Porefessional to UDPP? Did you use them together or interchangeably?
oh, definitely! i'm just noting that if you do transfer it in a jar, then its probably better to use it all up as quickly as possible (not switch products, etc). i am also particular with finishing up products -- i have a problem tossing products that are not completely used up!  i do cut my tubes in half. i just recently cut my jumbo 14 oz bliss body butter in half, and i can now confidently say that it's all used up! if its a smaller packaging, i don't transfer it in a jar and i just put the whole thing in a small airtight wecks cannng jar!


----------



## TofuKat (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's a quick run down of the most recent empties that are cluttering up my sink area:

--Simple cleansing wipes (7 ct)

--Rose Jam Shower gel from Lush (100ml)

--Simple moisturizing facial wash (148ml)

--Hourglass mineral veil sample from Sephora

--Phyto conditioner foil

--Ole Henriksen African Red Tea foaming cleanser (45ml)

--First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream foil

I have more, but I wrote them down...and left the notebook at work.  blergh.


----------



## saku (Apr 13, 2014)

so.... i decided to let go of a few unnecessary stuff around the apartment...and let go of my used up stash. from now on, i will no longer be saving my empty containers.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 13, 2014)

finished miss jessie's jelly soft curls. that was my holy grail curly styling product. next i want to see if their new items multicultural curls or transitioner's magic works just as good.


----------



## azalea97 (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  note though that the UDPP dries out (slowly) in a jar -- at least in those sephora plastic jars. it's not bad, but the consistency changes noticeably after a few days.
Good to know.  The only other e/s primer I have is the same exact one in the full size version that I got for Christmas and will open when I finish the rest of the sample so I'll be using the remainder kept in the contact lens case every day till it's gone.


----------



## azalea97 (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
@azalea97, how do you compare the Benefit Porefessional to UDPP? Did you use them together or interchangeably?

The Benefit Porefessional is a face primer and the UDPP is e/s primer so I can't compare, but I did like both.  I don't always use face primer and although I liked Porefessional I didn't like it enough to pay $31 for a full size.  I like my Avon Magix face perfector just as much and I think I only paid $7 for it on sale.  I like the UD antiaging primer potion alot and i had gotten a full size one for Christmas.


----------



## nin5in (Apr 19, 2014)

The only thing I used up lately is my E.L.F. Hypershine Lipgloss in Sugar Plum, but that's not hard to use up at all. Sent from my LGL35G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TofuKat (Apr 20, 2014)

Used up: 

--Lancome Hypnose Drama mascara (darn shame, too.  I really liked it)

--Body wash (random not very nice variety from Target)

Tossed:

--Neutrogena skin clearing concealer

Working on:

--Stila convertible color (only works as blush and I'm so tired of it by now, but I'm determined to use it all)


----------



## saycrackagain (Apr 30, 2014)

Here we go!

APRIL

Bic Silky Touch razors 10-ct.

GlamGlow Supermud (foil-sized sample)

Boots Mediterranean body scrub

Clinique setting powder

L'Oreal Double Extend mascara

CHI Silk Serum

TJ's face serum

e.l.f. brow set

Orogold 24k day cream (foil)

TJ's Shea Butter hand cream holiday trio

Redken Real Control conditioner 250ml 2x

TJ's virgin coconut oil

Glide dental floss

Clinique foundation

Stila Smudgepot in black (GWP size)

Victoria's Secret shimmer lotion in Coconut Sugar

HE Hello Hydration shampoo DS

HE Hello Hydration conditioner DS

Degree Clinical anti-perspirant

Palladio brown eyeliner pencil

Dial Himalayan Pink Salt hand soap

Garnier Ultra Lift Pro night cream

Aquafresh toothpaste

C.O. Bigelow Mentha Lip Shine (GWP size)

This brings my 2014 total to 75  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 30, 2014)

Here’s what I used up this month:

 
*LUSH Tea Tree Water:* This toner spray lasted me well over a year. I purchased it for the acne-fighting properties of tea tree oil. Unfortunately, this doesn’t work at all for me, but it does WONDERS for my boyfriend. I’ll definitely repurchase for him.
*Sephora Daily Makeup Brush Cleanser:* I didn’t notice this do anything special. I prefer to use a tiny bit of BlenderCleanser to spot clean my brushes every day so I’m going to pass on buying this again. 
*Avon Shower/Bath gels in Vanilla, Cucumber Melon and Christmas Cookie.* The vanilla scent was actually pretty heavenly. None of these scents lingered after the shower or bath but I wouldn’t have minded if they had. I won’t rebuy just because I have my HG Rainbath. 
*Urban Decay Vitamin b6 spray:* I used this in place of toner on my face in the mornings after showering. I didn’t notice any benefits or changes to my skin. Won’t repurchase. 
*Epice trio: *I did a review on these samples recently. I wasn’t wowed by them and I’m pretty sure the moisturizer broke me out. 
*Urban Decay All-Nighter Setting Spray*: I’ve actually already repurchased this. It’s the best setting spray of the several I’ve tried. I know most setting sprays are actually Skindinavia, but for some reason this one works best on me. 
*Yes to Cucumbers makeup removal wipes:* I’ve been using these for a few years, and I’m really a fan. However, they don’t do such a great job at taking my eye makeup off so I think I’ll try to find ones better for that. 
*Psssst Dry Shampoo:* I received this in an Ipsy bag last year, and I do like this dry shampoo. However, I just like Herbal Essence’s Naked dry shampoo better for its minty smell! 
*Skyn Iceland Hydro Cool Firming Eye Gels:* These little things are an awesome treat on those days I just need a pick-me-up.  I got two packs of these in the “skin hangover” kit online at Ulta, and I would definitely buy these again. 
*Kate Somerville Dermal Quench Liquid Life Advanced Wrinkle Treatment*; I can’t believe how many words some products have in the name. Ugh. Anyway, I bought this nice sized mini of this product for $10 on Black Friday, and I’m glad I tried it. I don’t really have much in the way of face wrinkles to try this on, so I used it on my neck where the skin is staring to crease. This did visibly help, but the product is very expensive, and I’ll have to wait to add it to my routine when I have more disposable income. 
*bareMinerals mineral veil finishing powder:* I really wanted to like this, but it just didn’t do much for me. I used it to set my foundation, but I really need something that works better to control oil. 
*Avon lotion*: This lotion was white and pretty plain, nothing special. I used it on dry patches on my arms and shoulders. I finally realized it was my water, not the dry and horrible winter, responsible for the condition of my skin. So, I got a showerhead filter…yay!
*Nina by Nina Ricci perfume:* I am crushed to let this perfume go. I had it for a few years and it smelled just as good on its last use as its first. This scent on me was so unique and I need to move on to the next item before I get sad it’s gone. 
*Tocca in Stella, Gucci Flora Mandarin and Clean Original *perfume vials: Nothing special to write home about here. 
*Organix Australian Teatree Shampoo:* I know a lot of people aren’t fans of Organix (now I think OGX?) but this shampoo and conditioner really helped my hair after a failed experiment with the no-poo method left my scalp in bad shape. It’s a little too drying to use all the time, but I like having it for when I need it. 
*Neutrogena Pore Refining Toner:* I was hoping for a little more pore refining as the name says. This bottle did last me a long time though, and I never felt like it left a film or anything on my skin. I may rebuy in the future. 
*Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renewal Beach Spray:* I love this stuff! It is the best smelling texturizing sea salt spray in my opinion. I got two of these last year, one in my Ipsy bag and my sister gave me hers that she didn’t want (lucky girl has absolute poker straight hair.) I plan to buy this full sized. 
*Equate Apricot Scrub:* This was alright, nothing great. It’s clearly supposed to be a generic for the St. Ives apricot scrub, but it doesn’t smell nearly as nice. Wouldn’t rebuy. 
 
Threw out:: 
*Hard Candy concealer pencils *in light and medium (just didn’t work for me)
*CoverGirl *powder in shades that were too dark for me— this is happening a lot since I stopped using tanning beds in December
*e.l.f. bronzer and color correcting powder *that were just old and hadn’t been used in a while
*Almay shadow softies* in the blue and orange. It pains me to throw away nearly new makeup but I just couldn’t get these to look good
*Marc Jacobs mascara* from a recent Sephora GWP— I just really, really hate gel mascara formulas


----------



## BSquared (May 1, 2014)

I did pretty well this month!!! Starting to do better on using foils so go me!

*FULL SIZE*

Up and Up brand acetone

B&amp;BW lotion in Moonlight Path--I told my mom I liked this scent one time. She now buys ridiculous quantities of it for me. One less of it in the stash!

B&amp;BW 3 wick candle in Twisted Peppremint- candle stash is dwindling!! Woohoo!

Batiste dry shampoo for deep/dark brown hair: Love this version, but my hair's about to be blonde so glad it's gone!

Covergirl Outlast 3 in 1 foundation--I won't stray from this in terms of drugstore foundations anymore. It's the only one I like so far.

B&amp;BW Hand Soap in Island Breeze

B&amp;BW Wallflower bulb in Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin

Maybelline Color Whisper in Lust for Blush-second month in a row with a lippy! I'm so proud! I love this color. I can NOT buy anymore lipstick right now, but I will buy this once I work down my hoard.

Philosophy Purity Made Simple 3 in 1 Face Wash-HG (*Jay-Z voice*) face wash

Koh Gen Do spa cleansng water-I will re buy this til I die.

B&amp;BW lotion in Be Enchanted-smelled borderline inappropriately young on me, but I used it at night and it was fine.

*DELUXE*

Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer--This took FOREVER and I liked it for minimal makeup days. I might buy a bottle at some point.

Gucci Flora Manderin version whatever it's called-smelled good!

Tarte Maricujua C-Bright eye cream-LOVED! Will buy once I work down my stash of eye creams.

Perricone face finishing moisturizer-it was ok. Wouldn't buy the full size for the price. It smells strongly of rose if you're into that kind of thing.

Gucci Flora Gorgeous Gardenia-smelled good, Manderin is better.

Mario Badescu Azulene calming mask

*SINGLE USE/FOIL*

Ole Henrickson  vitamin C serum sample (I never have enough in a foil packet to make an opinion on sample skin care)

Lancome La Base Perfect--this was all right.

Perfekt skin perfecting gel: I don't undestand this. Is it primer? Is it bb cream? Is it foundation? Do I put makeup over it? I stood puzzled in my bathroom for a good 3 minutes before slapping it on my face.  It seemed similar to Porefessional for me but I'm not sure, it was fine but just kind of odd and I didn't really get how to use it?

Boscia BB Cream

Fresh Black Tea mask: OMG I loved this. I am sad I loved it becuse I believe a full size is $90 or so. 

Clinique acne solutions foundation-surprisingly liked this. I'm dryyyyy dry dry so I thought it would be a disaster but it actually worked pretty well!

Freeman DeStress Sea Minerals Mask-LOVE this thing. LOVE.Will buy the tube of it.

Wei Royal Ming Firming and Hydrating Cream: Eh.

*TOSSED*

ConAir 1875 watt Ionic hair dryer. This was at least 7 years old and started shooting sparks at my head in an apparent attempt to murder me. Yeah, time to go.

And I lost my Bite Beauty Lipstck in Vouvray at a bar, which I am still mourning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 1, 2014)

@@BSquared is your hair dryer a metallic orange color? It was several months back but someone posted about a dryer recall, and mine was one of those being recalled because they were shooting sparks. Might be worth looking into, they sent me a replacement hair dryer!


----------



## BSquared (May 1, 2014)

@ No, it was black  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the heads up though! I think it was just really, really old. I think it was under $20 so I'm not too mad it died  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am also very glad my head didn't start on fire though!


----------



## chibimorph (May 1, 2014)

*Full-size*

- Bath and Body Works - Cotton Blossom Body Lotion: Smells like baby powder - very clean and nice

- Neutrogena Makeup Remover Wipes

*Foils*

- Bareminerals - Prime Time: I liked this - very "silicone-y" and applied very smoothly

- Smashbox PhotoOp Under Eye Brightener: I generally don't like putting anything except eye cream underneath my eyes, but I gave this a try and I thought it just looked like glitter underneath my eyes. Not interested in this type of product.

- Vitabath Original Spring Green Moisturizing Bath and Shower Gelee: smells like Irish Spring and the texture is definitely jelly-like. I used my hands and there was no lather - I think this is something better used with a washcloth/sponge/loofa.

- Hempz Coconut Fusion Shimmering Herbal Body Souffle: smells like pineapple and coconut, texture was okay; definitely "shimmery" (very glittery under yellow light and sunlight, okay under white light)

- Kat Von D Makeup Remover Wipes Sample (2 cloths): stung my eyes; the cloths were very saturated and when I took off my face makeup I couldn't tell if it was working or not - normally with my Neutrogena wipes the wipes become extremely dirty looking when I wipe off my foundation, the Kat Von D wipes looked just a little bit dirtied. Regardless, I felt the need to wash my face after because it left a sticky residue and my eyes hurt.

*Tossed*

- elf Healthy Glow Bronzer - Sun Kissed: I've used this as a highlighter for a year and a half because it's pretty shimmery and I don't use bronzer anyways. The texture is kind of chalky and I have highlighter samples and highlighters in palettes that I prefer more, so I let this go.

I don't have any subscription boxes and I'm halfway through all of the samples that I have, which is a good thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OohLala21 (May 1, 2014)

April Empties

*Full Size:*

*Clean &amp; Clear Night Relaxing Cleansing wipes* - not my favorite but they do remove eye makeup pretty well

*Sonia Kashuk eye makeup remover* - LOVE, have already repurchased

*BBW lotion in Beautiful Day* - ok scent 

*Satin Care with Olay shaving cream* - did the job, nothing special 

*Redken Anti Snap leave in *- not sure if it did anything spectacular for hair, probably won't repurchase

*Nivea body lotion (very dry formula)* - loved this during the winter

*Dial Coconut Water body wash *- one of my favorites

*ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor *- HG protein treatment, have already repurchased

*Maybelline The Rocket Mascara (waterproof)* - favorite drugstore mascara to date 

*Maybelline Baby Lips Dr. Rescue (berry sorbet)* - loved the color and formula, will repurchase in the future

*Anastasia Brow Wiz* - HG brow pencil 

*Deluxe:*

*Tocca hand cream* - wasn't moisturizing enough for me 

*Nourish Organic Lightweight face lotion *- HATED the smell 

*UD Primer Potion* - would repurchase in the future 

*BBW PocketBac (Pink Lemonade)* - love these, have plenty of backups 

*Josie Maran Daily Moisturizer* - love but heard they changed the formula 

*Chella Eyebrow gel *- did the job

*Perfume Samples:*

DKNY Be Delicious

DKNY Be Delicious Fresh Blossom


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 1, 2014)

April Used up or Thrown Away:

Used Up:

-Benefit Big Easy in Light (sample tube) -was ok, but did not last and my face went shiny after a few hours.

-Fresh Sugar lippie in Petal (.08 oz) - love! Purchased a Revlon Lip Butter in a similar color as a replacement.

-Dove Nutritive Solutions Daily Moisture Shampoo AND Conditioner (12 oz each) - good! Left my hair soft, not too expensive.

-Simple Cleansing Facial Wipes (25 pack) -ok,but still prefer the Yes To wipes.

-SoftSoap Hand Soap (full sized, used for cleaning makeup brushes) - worked well for that purpose.

-Yes To Cucumbers Facial Towelettes (40-pack) -Love! Already have a backup!

-Sephora Waterproof Eye Makeup Remover (4.2 oz) - didn't like how it stung my eyes, but it WAS effective. Still trying to find something that will cleanly remove my mascara without stinging my eyes.

-Dove ClearTone Deodorant (2.6 oz) - nice, worked well

-Sanitas Moisturizing Oil (0.5 oz) great for winter! Ran out just in time to switch to a lighter lotion type moisturizer for summer.

-Epice Exfoliator (deluxe sample) - did not like. didn't work well, didn't like the smell... Just no

Thrown Away:

Prada Infusion d'Iris (1/4 left, just couldn't take the scent anymore!)

-Kiss Naturals Eyelash Glue - didn't work well

-Mark hookup Scandalash mascara and Blow Kisses gloss. - old

-NYC Nail Polish in Cashmere Creme (light blue shimmer) - bad quality, goopy

-suntegrity face sunscreen and primer - 2 foils, used once and threw both away. Way too thick, did not do anything as a primer

-Neutrogena Anti-Residue Shampoo - about 2/3 used up, started to grow "ick" inside


----------



## lovepink (May 1, 2014)

April Empties!

*Full Sized*

1. BBW Red Velvet Cupcake candle 14.5 oz 411g-smelled so good!  Would not buy again because it made me hungry!

2. BBW Winter Vanilla Latte candle 14.5 oz 411g-smelled good and would rebuy but it was holiday or LE

3. Dial Vitamin Boost Lotion Infused Moisturizing Body Wash 16 fl oz 473 ml-liked ok.  Did not feel it was more hydrating than any other body wash.  If I needed to buy something from Target as far as body wash I would pick this up.  Got it free from PS Sample squad

Deluxe Sized

1. Bliss High Intensity 24-heaven healing body balm for 24 hour hydration salvation 1.9 oz 53g-this product lies!  It barely hydrates for 8 hours let alone 24.  Would not repurchase.  The Body shop body butters are better and less expensive than this.  I think Bliss is another brand that is not my cup of tea as I have not tried a product from them that I felt was so amazing and I needed it.

2. Psssst! Dry Shampoon1.76 oz 50g-the name describes it perfectly because that is what it does!  I never got to try it as the can is dried up, empty, gone.  I got this in a trade so I wonder if the person I got it from sprayed it.  I looked on line and apparently if you spray a can of dry shampoo and do not use it for a long time it will go dry/run out.  Something about the pressure it basically being open all the time and causing the product to leak all the time.

3. Hottest Body by Victora Active Body Lift treatment 1.7 oz 50g-this stuff is old. And I should have tossed it.  But I feel guilt about that stuff so I used it.  Can't say I noticed any improvements.  Probably because it is old, or my body is too far gone!  I do not even think they make this any more!

4. Suave Skin Solutions Advanced Therapy 2 fl oz 60ml-got this from Pinch me.  Another product that does not live up to it's claim to "relieve severly dry skin."  I would not purchase.  Maybe I am part lizard.

5. Nume Hydro Punch Conditioner 0.67 oz 20ml-got this in My Glam Bag aka now Ipsy in Feb 2012.  This stuff smells like a man.  To the point my husband was like "did you put on my cologne?"  Me "No it's my conditioner."  Husband "Riiight."  And it did nothing for my hair.  And it is way over priced.

6. Bee Kind Body Lotion 30ml-smells great.  Hard to rub in, provided almost no moisturizing properties.  Is also made by Gilchrist &amp; Soames the "hotel" soap people that the BB mob was so mad about, yet I heard no complaints over this.  Guess cause it raises money for bees?

7. Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect- no size listed.  I do not like this stuff.  It smells weird and does nothing to help with tangles in my hair (my hair is to my waist and thick!)  I tried to trade it away but no one wanted it so I used it.  At least I got 100 BB points since it was a dupe sample for me!

8. Origins Checks &amp; Balances 1 fl oz 30ml-I liked this and it made a noticeable difference in my skin!  May consider repurchasing when I get through my 89 other face washes

9. V Beaute Evidence Eraser Gentle Foaming cleanser 0.033 fl oz 1ml-it is probably a stretch to call this deluxe.  It was 2 uses and did not foam.  Would not purchase

10.  BBW Japenese Cherry Blossom Anti Bacterial Hand gel 1 fl oz 29ml-I like the BBW pocket bacs but I am over the Japanese Cherry Blossom scent

11. Hugo &amp; Debra Naturals Handcrafted Soap no size listed-I got this in one of the Ulta GWP.  I have come to the determination I do not like bar soap.  This did not lather and left my skin feeling "coated."  Would not purchase

Foils

1. Biore Self Heating 1 minute Mask 0.25 oz 7g-I got this in the BB beauty finds box.  I loved it!  It is weird that it heats up so fast, but the mask is fast, easy and I noticed a difference in my black heads on my nose.  Will repurchase when I get through current mask stash.

2. Jergens Shea Butter 0.049 oz 1.4g-smells good but was not enough to tell if it made a difference in hydrating my hide

3. Jergens Original scent 0.049 oz 1.4g-I forget how much I dislike this scent until I smell it.  Too small to form opinion on hydration, smell-ick

4. Ahava Age Control Even Tone Moisturizer 0.1 fl oz 3ml-very white, hard to rub in.  Did not notice any differences

5. bareMinerals Active Cell Renewal Night Serum-I used this capsule for 3-4 nights.  It made my skin feel amazing!  Smooth as a baby's bottom in the AM!  This then my moisturizer kind of felt weird on my pillow, felt like my face "stuck" to them more but results worth it!  Will consider repurchasing when I get through my 580 moisturizers

6. Fekkai Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.3 fl oz 9ml-this stuff was HORRIBLE!  Smelled terrible, made my hair feel greasy, dull.  Would never purchase.  Or use if i got it for free again!

7. Michael Todd Cleanse &amp; Tone-this was not what I was expecting!  I was expecting a liquid but it was a purple ish paste? gel?  ooze?  Removed makeup like a dream!  Will repurchase when I get through other skin care items

8. Sibu Beauty Sea Buckthorn Purifying Mask .10 fl oz-this was ok.  Made skin soft but no other major accomplishments

*Perfume*

1. Juicy Couture La La Malibu .05 fl oz 1.5ml-I like this scent but it fades super fast!  Have a roller ball of it

2. Tory Burch- like the smell but it fades almost instantly.  At the price she is asking I would not buy.

3. Prada Candy -this was ok.  I would not buy a full size as I like clean scents or floral but nice to mix it up.  I still have several samples of this too!

4. Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy .05 fl oz 1.5ml-not my favorite of the Juicy scents but it lasts a good while and has a scent I like

*Garbage aka Threw It out*

1. Pacifica Coconut Crushed Pearl Luminizing Body Butter 2 fl oz 58ml-Before everyone gets enraged I threw out a Pacifica product let me state I think I kept it too long and it was bad.   I got this in an Ulta GWP, squirted a little, rubbed it on.  Smelled like a coconut dream.  Fast forward some undetermined amount of time and I am through my lotion stash and it smells like plastic.  I tried to use it.  But I smelled like plastic.  Like when you get something new and unwrap it and it smells like plastic.  I had to let it go.  And I made my peace with it.

2. Goody Head band.  This thing is so stretched out I had a to tie a knot with a pretty big loop to get it to hold by bangs back.  I have a lot more of these so I am letting it go!

Bring it May!


----------



## NotTheMama (May 1, 2014)

Here are my empties for April:
 
*FULL SIZE:*
Yes to Blueberries healthy hair repair shampoo &amp; conditioner-I liked these, but I have a ton of shampoos/conditioners to get through before I repurchase any
Avon Tropical Delight bubble bath-loved the pineapple smell, and great as all Avon bubble baths are, again, I have a lot to go through
Suave Ocean Breeze body wash-worked fine for a cheapie-yep, I have tons more to go through

 
*SAMPLE SIZE:*
Simply Basic Coconut Twist lotion
H2O+ Hand &amp; Nail cream (I am really working on getting through all my sample size hand creams, I seriously have a gallon ziplock bag full!!)
Hotel shampoo &amp; conditioner (we brought a TON of these home from the honeymoon...lol)
Sensodyne toothpaste-a dentist freebie
Yu Be moisturizing skin cream
Hotel bar of soap (it actually smelled really good!)

Bumble &amp; bumble hairdressers invisible oil-I really liked this one, and I have a few more sample vials of it, so no need to repurchase yet

*FOILS:*

Freeman Anti-Stress mask-I LOVE this one, hard to feel stressed when you look like a Smurf...lol.  I got 3 uses out of this foil, and I ordered the 30 pack of all their masks, so I have enough for the rest of the year!! 

Caldrea Vanilla Quince Santal hand soap

Caldrea Basil Blue Sage hand soap-my last 2 samples of these...I'm kinda glad they're all gone, I liked the scents but they didn't lather well, I felt like I had to use a lot of soap to get my hands clean, I won't purchase these


----------



## blushingsooner (May 1, 2014)

Here are my April empties!

Full size:

Not your Mothers Kinky Moves Curl Defining Cream - love love love this.. Was probably my 3rd or 4th bottle

NYX Matte Finish setting spray - this was pretty good, would probably repurchase, currently using the urban decay spray

Dr. Teals Foaming Bath Milk &amp; Honey - meh, nothing special about this

BBW Body Lotion in Carried Away - I liked this scent, I'd repurchase

BBW Creamy Body Wash in Warm Vanilla Sugar - liked it, would repurchase

Up&amp;Up cotton ovals - love these, purchased again and again

Deluxe/Travel:

Garnier Fructis Fortifying Shampoo

Garnier Fructis Forifying Conditioner - these were good, would maybe purchase

Ole Henricksen Truth Serum - I didn't really like this, won't purchase

Foil Packets:

Garnier 5 sec blur: loved this, will probably purchase after I use up some of my other primers. Reminded me of porefessional

Loreal Age Perfection Serum - nothing special, won't purchase

Chanel UV Essentiel SPF - way too expensive for a sunscreen, won't purchase

DHC deep cleansing oil - I liked this but probably wouldn't purchase

Biolage Exquisite Oil Shampoo

Biolage Exquisite Oil Conditioner - these were nice, I'd maybe purchase


----------



## elfbarbie07 (May 1, 2014)

My empties from the past couple months:

 
*Full Size:*
Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition shampoo and deep conditioner (this was good but i want to try fall fight instead)
Herbal Essences Moroccan My Shine shampoo and conditioner (definitely repurchasing. love love love)
Herbal Essences Honey I'm Strong conditioner (liked the smell. would probably get moroccan my shine first though)
Suave dry shampoo (don’t know what happened to this. I only used it a few times but when I went to use it again it was completely empty, wouldn’t even spray air)
Aveeno Positively Radiant daily moisturizer (working on my second one, then I’m going to switch to only LUSH for skincare)
B&amp;BW Twisted Peppermint foaming hand soap (love! working on wild berry freesia from their redesign)
Pantene Night Repair Serum for hair (really liked this. hopefully getting a new one soon, I miss using it)
Opti Free Pure Moist contact solution - 14oz (working on my second bottle, liked this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )
Kirkland makeup wipes - one 30 pack and two 15. I use these for face makeup and eyeshadow. I use liquid eye makeup remover for mascara and eyeliner though.
Acuvue Oasys contacts - one 6 pack for each eye. great contacts, though I’ve had a couple defective ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Colgate Optic White toothpaste (on my third or fourth tube. keeps my teeth just white enough. love it!)
LUSH Rose Jam bubbleroon (yummm. used this up like three months ago though haha)
LUSH Butterball and Ickle Baby Bot bath bombs (yum again. B was super moisturizing, IBB was relaxing. hopefully will get one of each when I make another lush uk order - maybe in the summer)
Color Oops (this is embarrassing. i tried dying my super thick hair red. BAD MOVE. it looked like ariel had a run in with mud. or something. i had to fix it. i’m saving up to get it redyed my natural color at a salon. so far, i have an inch of roots and the previous roots after dye are orangey. fabulous.)
 
*Travel:*
LUSH Eau Roma Water - actually just poured the remainder of this into my big bottle. awesome product!
Macadamia deep repair masque (this wasn’t a miracle but i did like it. i’ll probably get another 1 oz packet before i commit to the $30 one haha)
Hask Argan Oil intense deep conditioning treatment (used this after using color oops. wasn’t incredible but wasn’t awful. 1.75 oz. didn’t really ‘restore’ my hair but whatevs)
 
*Samples:*
LUSH Ro’s Argan - deluxe (kinda old sample. loved the sample before, didn’t love it this time. I’m assuming it’s because it was old)
Lifeline night serum sample - foil (wayyyyy too expensive. cool product though)
Glamglow eye treatment - single use pods (kind of burned even though my skin isn’t usually sensitive - besides breaking out. and I don’t think it did anything at all. I’m not looking for permanent results but this seriously didn’t brighten or anything)
Maybelline fit me stick foundation x3 - color 120 - paper thing (purchased 115. it’s a tad dark. I think I liked the samples more than the full size. oh well haha)
UD anti aging primer potion blister pack (this. took. ages. oh my goodness. i have several other travel and trial primers so I don’t see myself purchasing a full size any time soon)
REN cleansing water - SA made sample (purchased a full size. now i think it might be breaking me out. my skin was fine before and since i started using it my skin has been baddd. crap. i’m too far away from a sephora to return it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )
Kat Von D makeup wipes - two pack (really liked these. super saturated. left a residue but i have to wash my face anyway so i didn’t care. kind of pricey, but definitely thinking about purchasing them once i have cash)
Givenchy mascara - single use (not. a. fan. i don’t know how to use it so i kind of think it sucked. if i knew how to get it to look good i’d probably like it)
LUSH R&amp;B - deluxe (awesome! getting a full size for sure.)
Sephora super supreme body butter - foil (okay. didn’t like the scent, wouldn’t buy unless there was a crazy deal)
Paula’s Choice skin perfecting 1% bha lotion x2 - foils (sort of liked, sort of didn’t. i’m conflicted on this. i’d rather switch exclusively to lush than experiment with other brands)
Murad clarifying wipe - one wipe (okay. kind of expensive, didn’t really do anything…)
garnier clean+ balancing daily exfoliator - foil (i have complicated skin. this dried me out.)
Katy Perry killer queen - weird single use wipe thing? (wasn’t a huge fan. i generally learn towards light floral/fruit scents or warm, cozy scents; like vanilla.)
 
*Tossed:*
Jane Iredale longest lash mascara mini (okay. fibers flaked into my eyes and i don’t want to risk ruining a contact. kind of old, too)
Maybelline the rocket mascara (old. like a year and a half old. oops. hard to remove but nice mascara. might buy another once i make more of a dent into my other mascaras)


----------



## saycrackagain (May 1, 2014)

@ what is this 30 pack of which you speak?? I went in the freeman website and googled it too but didn't find anything.


----------



## NotTheMama (May 2, 2014)

saycrackagain said:


> @ what is this 30 pack of which you speak?? I went in the freeman website and googled it too but didn't find anything.


I had to go check the email I got, it was a 20 pack of all their masks for $30, but it ended March 31st. Sorry it's over, it was a great deal, there was a 40% off code at the time, too!


----------



## BSquared (May 2, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Here are my empties for April:
> 
> *FULL SIZE:*
> 
> ...


Seriously, I was SO impressed with that Freeman mask too. It smelled good, the color was nice, and I feel like it made a difference in my skin. Definitely going to pick up a tube next time I'm at Wal Mart.


----------



## eucala08 (May 2, 2014)

*Samples:*
*Lauren Brooke Cosmetics Eyelash Conditioner*-- It came in my Eco Emi subscription box. It didn't do anything for my lashes. My lashes are healthy, so maybe there was nothing to improve, but I will say it smelled really good like tropical fruit. 

*FullSize:
H2O Spa Marine Shave Cream*--I really liked this shaving cream and would recommend it. I saw some people on Youtube saying that they use coconut oil as shaving cream and that it was moisturizing as well. I use coconut oil for a lot of things that are beauty and hygiene related, so I'm going to try it for shaving. 
*Gud Vanilla Flame shampoo*--I would repurchase.
*Desert Essence Conditioner Fragrance Free*--I would repurchase.
*Earth Therapeutics Loofah Exfoliating Soap Bar in Aloe Vera &amp; Kiwi*--I liked the exfoliating feel on my skin.
*100% Pure Body Cream in Coconut*--I will NOT repurchase. Maybe it's a better summer lotion, but in the winter it did not appear to be doing anything for the winter dryness. I just wanted to finish the bottle. It smelled like sugar cookies which my husband really liked. 
*Victoria Secret's Be Seduced Body Lotion*--I recently found out that VS isn't cruelty free because their products are testing on animals by their parent company. I won't be repurchasing non-clothing from them now. 
*Dr. Bronner's Magic Soaps Pure Castile Soap in Hemp Rose*--I like it.
 
*Tossed:*
*Ecco Bella Brown Mascara*--It was just at the 3-4 months of tossing. I've repurchased this a few times already. I like it as a natural looking brown mascara. It's like my lashes but better.


----------



## NotTheMama (May 2, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Seriously, I was SO impressed with that Freeman mask too. It smelled good, the color was nice, and I feel like it made a difference in my skin. Definitely going to pick up a tube next time I'm at Wal Mart.


I love all their masks, they are great and cheap!!  I am finding, for myself, I much prefer the foils to the big bottles.  I used one out of a bottle last night and my hands got all slippery and I got stuff all over the bottle.  But I seriously don't need to purchase any more masks for a LONG time, I have several bottles and 20+ foils to use up. I can get up to 3 masks out of a foil, so for me, they are still a good deal.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (May 2, 2014)

My April empties and whether I would repurchase! 

YesTo Cucumber face cleansing wipes x2 (full size) -- my HG! I bought a bunch from their site with a Groupon last year and I'm still working my way through them. 

Strivectin eye cream (deluxe) - wouldn't buy, didn't think it was particularly effective.

Blistex Deep Renewal chapstick (full size) - yes, would buy again! A little thing I added to fill out my Ulta order for free shipping, but I thought it was very moisturizing.

Kiehl's Ultimate Strength Hand Salve (deluxe size) - yes, definitely would buy again. A bit heavy for summer but great for winter.

Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation (full size) - my HG moisturizer, I will of course buy again!

First Aid Beauty Red Clay Deep Cleanser (deluxe) - no, wouldn't buy. I don't know if it was this one making me break out, or the new deep cleaning cleanser I'm using (PTR Anti-Aging face wash), but my skin has been looking so much better since I stopped using it!

First Aid Beauty Face Cleanser (deluxe) - no, again, since I switched up my cleansing routine (replaced this one with Fresh Soy Cleanser), I've noticed a lot fewer whiteheads. 

L'Occitane Dry Skin Hand Cream (deluxe) - yes, would buy again. I love the extra-mini tubes for purse size!


----------



## CurlyTails (May 2, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> I love all their masks, they are great and cheap!!  I am finding, for myself, I much prefer the foils to the big bottles.  I used one out of a bottle last night and my hands got all slippery and I got stuff all over the bottle.  But I seriously don't need to purchase any more masks for a LONG time, I have several bottles and 20+ foils to use up. I can get up to 3 masks out of a foil, so for me, they are still a good deal.


I bought the Freeman mask sample set during the 40% off sale as well.  Good to know that they are more than a one-time use!


----------



## CurlyTails (May 2, 2014)

April was another good use it up month for me, especially for full size products:

Full Size

- Neutrogena Ultra Gentle Daily Cleanser - Would not repurchase.  It claims to rinse clean without over-drying, but everytime I used it it made my face feel really tight.

- it's a 10 miracle leave-in product (10 fl oz) - Love this stuff!  This is the big bottle and it took me over a year and half to finish even though I used it every time I washed my hair.

- Rusk deepshine Color Care Invisible Dry Shampoo - This was okay.  It really was invisible and did a good job of absorbing oil, but I did not like the smell.

- KMS California Hair Stay Anti-Humidity Seal - This worked fine.  I didn't totally love it but I didn't hate it.

- Victoria's Secret Wild Scarlet Ultra-Moisturiizing Hand and Body Cream - Very moisturizing, good scent.  The formula will be too rich for summer, though.

- 100% Pure Coconut Nourishing Body Cream - Love this!  Would definetely repurchase if I ever need to buy lotion again!

- Dr. Jart+ Premium BB cream - I loved this.  It had great coverage that did not make me greasy.  I would repurchase if it was cruelty-free.

- Origins Plantscription Anti-Aging Serum - My HG face serum before going cruelty-free.  It'll be one of the products I miss the most.  I think that it is totally worth the price.

- Boscia Lavendar Blotting Linens - I liked these.

- Earth Therapeutics Intenstive Heel Repair Moisturizing Balm - I did not think that this soaked into my skin very well.

- Victoria's Secret Moisture Luxe Hand Cream with Shea Butter in Luxurious Kiss (5 fl oz) - This was a nice hand cream, but it took forever to finish.

- Smashbox Photo Finish Lid Primer - My HG eyelid primer.

- Neutrogena Rapid Tone Repair Moisturizer - I did not think this product was effective.

- Roc Multi Correxion Nourish Stress Repair Eye Cream - Nothing special.  It lasted a very long time, though.

- Julep Kajal Eye Liner - I really liked this eye liner (which is good because I have a bunch more!).  I find it works best if you set it with shadow.

Deluxe/Travel Size

- Herbal Essences Naked Dry Shampoo - This did not work for me.  It smelled great but I didn't think it did a good job of absorbing oil.

- Origins Plantscription Youth-Renewing Night Cream - This was okay.  It did not blow me away or anything.

- Pacifica Indian Coconut Nectar Body Butter - This was my first Pacifica product and I loved it!  I clearly have a think for coconut scented lotion.

- philosophy shower gel in green jelly bean - This had a nice smell.  Kind of like limes, but very subtle.

- Jergens BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream - This had a nice light texture and gave a subtle glow to my legs.

- Lush Celebrate Body Lotion - I loved the smell of this.  It was a little too rich for my skin, though.

- Ojon Color Sustain Pro - This smelled really good and left my hair feeling soft.

- fresh Soy Face Cleanser - Love this stuff.

- Marc Jacobs Highliner Gel Crayon - I don't think that gel eyeliners are for me.

- English Laundry for her No. 7 - I don't typically like most perfumes, but I loved this and would buy a full size.

- Origins Make a Difference Plus + Rejuvinating Moisturizer - This was fine.

- Michael Todd Pumpkin Nutrient-Rich Facial Mask - I liked this a lot.  It made my face burn, but it was worth it.

- Benefit "that gal" brightening face primer - This was just okay for me.  I thought the color in the tube was weird but it didn't leave a noticeable color on my face.

- fresh Seaberry Moisturizing Face Oil - Face oils are just not for me.

- Benefit They're Real mascara - I loved the first tube of this I had, but I didn't like it as much this time.

- fresh Soy Face Exfoliant - I thought that this had a weird texture and did not exfoliate all that well.

- Pixi Beauty Bronzer in Subtly Suntouched - This was okay.  I like my Nars bronzer so much better.

- L'Occtaine Precious Cream - Even though this looked really thick in the jar, it did not feel very heavy on my face.  I think L'Occtaine is way too expensive, though.

- Origins Plantscription Anti-aging cleanser - I liked this.

- Origins Modern Friction - I've tried several samples of this and I never like it.  I think it has a weird texture and smell.

- philosophy living grace - This smelled nice, but the fragance did not last long on me.

- Gilchrist &amp; Soames Body Lotion - This was actually okay.

- fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream - This was just okay to me.

- Dr. Lipp original nipple balm for lips - This left my lips feeling very soft but burned a little for some reason.

- benefit cha cha tint and posie tint - I love using these as lip stains.

Foils/One-Time Use - I bought a bunch of Paula's Choice samples to try out some new skincare products.  It's kind of fun using foils for a purpose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- Paula's Choice Moisture Boost Hydrating Treatment Cream and Paula's Choice Hydralight Moisture-Infusing Lotion - These were fine, but they weren't quite what I was looking for.  I am the Goldilocks of night cream, I think.

- Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Ultra-Sheer Daily Defense Broad Spectrum SPF 30 and Paula's Choice Hydralight Shine-Free Daily Mineral Complex Broad Spectrum SPF 30 - I thought that these were great day time moisturizers, except they smelled a little too much like sunscreen.  Would consider buying the full size of either one, though.

- Paula's Choice Moisture Boost Essential Hydrating Toner and Paula's Choice Hydralight Healthy Skin Refreshing Toner - I did not feel that these worked well for me.

- Paula's Choice Skin Perfecting 1% BHA Lotion - I liked the feel of this product and thought it was pretty effective.  Would consider buying the full size.

- Paula's Choice Skin Perfecting 2% BHA Liquid - On the contrary, I did not like the feel of the liquid.  I feel like it left a film on my face.

- Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum - I did not like the texture of this serum.  It was a little . . . gummy?

- Paula's Choice Moisture Boost One Step Face Cleanser - This was too thin for me.

- Paula's Choice Earth Sourced Perfectly Natural Cleansing Gel - This was too mild for me.

- Paula's Choice Earth Sourced Perfectly Natural Refreshing Toner - This kind of felt like I was just putting water on my face.

- Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Oil-Reducing Cleanser - I really liked this and bought a full size.  It's a nice cream-based cleanser

- Paula's Choice Hydralight One Step Face Cleanser - This is a nice gel-based cleanser.  I would consider buying a full size.

- Paula's Choice All Over Hair &amp; Body Shampoo and Smooth Finish Conditioner - I would consider purchasing the full size.

- Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Oil-Absorbing Mask - This worked well, but it was not a very exciting product.

- Paula's Choice Moisture Boost Daily Restoring Complex SPF 30 - This was a little too heavy for me.

- Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Invisible Finish Moisture Gel - I liked the gel-consistency and would consider purchasing the full size.

- NUDE cellular renewal moisturiser - This was a little too heavy for me.

- Glam Glow Youth-Mud Tinglexfoliate Treatment - This burned my face but made it super soft and smooth!

- Glam Glow Brightmud Eye Treatment - The first time I used one, it made the skin under my eyes feel very smooth, but the next time it did not do much.

- dr. brandt XYY face cream - Nothing special.

- Dr. Weil for Origins Mega-Bright Skin illuminating moisturizer - Nothing special.

- Moniagne Jeunesse Fruit Smoothie in Crushed Raspberry - I really liked this, and it smelled delicious!

- Too Faced Shadow Insurance - I would consider buying a full size.

Tossed - Basically all of these developed a weird smell.

- philosophy hope springs eternal deep sea ultra-fine hydrating mist

- Kora Organics Clay Purifying Mask

- Origins Clear Improvement Active Charcoal Mask

- Origins Drink Up mask

- Buxom Lip Balm in Waikiki

- Vaseline Lip Therapy

- Jane Iredale Lip Drink - This got dried up.

- Bondi I'm Vers - This got too thick to use.

- So Susan Water-Based Pure Luminizer - This made my face shiny every time I used it and I'm pretty sure it caused me to break out.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 2, 2014)

April Empties - my list is smaller than normal since I lost some of my data during the switch to the new platform. I was using the reply box to keep track and I forgot about saving it, lol. Oh well...

Full Sized


American Grown Siesta Key Lemon Fresh Body Wash - I am so absolutely sad to see this gone. I found this at a BBW Outlet several years ago and bought everyone that was in stock. And I just finished my last one. I've found it on ebay and amazon before, but it's been priced at $50. I love it, but I'm not spending that much, lol.
Clairol Herbal Essences Tousling Mousse - meh
Fortune Cookie Soap Company Shower Steamer - I don't remember the scent, but it was nice. I wouldn't purchase, but it was fun.
Blender Cleanser - worked ok...I wouldn't rebuy though since my hotel soaps do the same thing for free, lol
Caudalie Divine Oil - so divine! Love the smell and works nice too.

Deluxe Sized


Fortune Cookie Soap Company OCD Hand Sanitizer
Jurlique Rose Hand Cream - very fragrant and it was nicely moisturizing
Havvn Night Cream - smelled too herbally
Sprout Skincare Exfoliant - too gritty
H2O+ Sea Mineral Cleanser
Shankara Daily Repair Serum - Not a fan
Shankara Anti Age Serum - Not a fan
Jurlique Herbal Recovery Night Cream - I liked this
Peter Thomas Roth Firmx Peeling Gel Exfoliant
Smashbox Photo Finish More than Primer - liked this...it was oil free so it didn't leave me feeling greasy.
Fortune Cookie Soap Company Zero Dry Shampoo - not a fan of powders; scent was nice
Alterna Bamboo Smooth Kendi Oil Dry Oil Mist - liked this...made my hair shiny without making it feel heavy or greasy
DermOrganic Intensive Hair Repair Masque - really liked this...I could see me buying the full size
DermOrganic Daily Conditioning Shampoo - I liked it
H2O+ Black Sand Body Scrub - too gritty
Acure Cell Stimulating Body Wash - nice scent

Foils


Biolage Matrix Exquisite Oil Shampoo &amp; Conditioner
Living Proof Restore Targeted Repair Cream - Good stuff...not as awesome as the mask treatment, but I liked it.
Living Proof Restore Mask Treatment - OMG...this stuff is awesome! My hair was so soft for days afterwards. I will definitely be purchasing this.
Living Proof Restore Shampoo &amp; Conditioner - Good stuff...not as awesome as the mask treatment, but I liked it.
Keratherapy Deep Conditioning Mask - ok
L'oreal Youth Code Pore Vanisher - Nope...no vanishing
Garnier 5 Sec Blur Instant Smoother - meh
Hourglass Immaculate Liquid Powder Foundation x 2
Skin 79 Snail Nutrition BB Cream - I loved the coverage of this. I may purchase when I'm out of other foundations (which will be a couple of years, lol)
Chanel Vitalumier Aqua Foundation
Butter London Scrubbers Nail Polish Remover Wipe - This worked well
Julep Luxe Care hand cream - ok, but I have so many hand creams that I don't see myself purchasing
La Fresh Antiperspirant Wipe for Women - not impressed

Perfumes


Tom Ford Jasmin Rouge - it was nice, but I would never spend the money on a full size
Atelier Cologne Cedrat Enivrant - so nice...I have a full sized too.

Tossed


Pur Big Blink Mascara - Ugh! Tarantula Eyes. So clumpy.


----------



## jedavis (May 3, 2014)

I had to make a new account, sigh. Anyways, here's my April empties.

Full Size

Dove Pure Care Dry Oil Conditioner - too heavy for my oily hair.

Clear Shampoo - I always use this

Bare Minerals Faux Tan Body - I really like everything about this except the smell. I'll probably repurchase eventually, but I'm using a cheaper one now.

Clean and Clear Essentials Foaming Facial Cleanser - this is a really simple cleanser but for some reason I love it. Already repurchased.

Degree Motion Sense deodorant - worked just fine.

Clean and Clear Advantage Oil Absorbing Treatment - this worked really well for me, so of course they discontinued it. I'm trying out some similar

Paula's Choice products now.

Olia After Color Conditioner

Deluxe

Dove Go Fresh Body Wash - bought this for a trip, it worked well.

Origins Clear Improvement Charcoal Mask

Alterna Bamboo Abundant Volume Shampoo - Tried this because all the Alterna styling products I've used have worked really well for me, but this kinda just made my hair tangly and dry.

Alterna Bamboo Fade Proof Fluide - love this

Sephora Orange Blossom Body Wash pod

Miracle Skin Transformer Face Spotlight - this was okay as a highlight, but I'd never put something so shimmery all over my face.

Tory Burch perfume - I actually love this a lot, I got the bottle that was a 250 point perk at sephora after I finished this.

Sample

Wei Pomegranate Buffing Beads

Caudalie Premier Cru Cream

Hourglass Veil Fluid Makeup - supposedly Ivory but super orange on me. Didn't like the formula.


----------



## cumber1137 (May 4, 2014)

A travel bottle of Urban Decay's Prep Spray stuff.


----------



## cumber1137 (May 5, 2014)

Finished a travel size bottle of body wash.


----------



## productjunkie14 (May 5, 2014)

[SIZE=medium]March and April Empties!  [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Full size[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]CVS cleansing wipes with chamomile aloe and white tea[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Ole Hendriksen African red tea foaming cleanser[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Avene Gentle gel cleanser[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Secret Clinical deodorant[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Co Bigelow Quince Hand cream[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Simple eye roll on[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Forever young hydrating facial wrap (coconut and Shea butter)
Josie Maran Argon Lip treatment[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Deluxe samples[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Elemis shower and bath gel[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]B&amp;SW moonlight path body wash[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Aquatanica spa sea moisture gel soufflé[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich body wash[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Ole Henrikson  truth revealed super cream[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Morelia Monarch body butter[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Body Shop Hand cream Vanilla Bliss[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Bliss lemon and sage soapy soap[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Oscar Blandi Texture and Volume Spray[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Dr Jart Water fuse BB  cream ( mint green tube)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Dr Jart Premium bb cream ( gold tube)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Glam glow Youth mud[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Agave healing Oil shampoo[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Ren Night cream[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Elemental Herbology Facial Glow Radiance Peel[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Perricome High Potent eye lift[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Barelovebody  daily recovery treatment[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Accrue argon oil[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Foils[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Skin Transformer Vanish[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Sephora supreme body butter[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Skin transformer face[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Glam glow youth mud[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Ole Henriksen cc eye cream[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Ole Henrikson cc cream[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Dr Brant bb matte light ot medium[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Smashbox photo finish[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Korres face primer[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Kiehl’s argan body lotion[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Cetaphil moisturizing cream[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Organic Indulgent body lotion orchard pear and fig[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Dr Dennis gross alpha Beta Daily peel[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Purlisse daily moisturizer[/SIZE]


----------



## chelsealynn (May 5, 2014)

My April Empties

Full Size


Lancome Bienfait Multi-Vital - love this moisturizer.  I won't be being again because it will be too heavy for summertime.  Will probably buy again in the fall. 
Lush Honey Lumps Bath Bomb - I was really excited for this bath bomb but didn't love it.  The scent was nice but faded quickly and it wasn't very moisturizing either.
Lush Golden Egg - I liked this a lot.  It bubbled up nicely and had a soft scent. 

Deluxe Sample


Lush Angels on Bare Skin - this was really nice.  Had a nice scent.  I would probably buy a full size.
Eucerin Smoothing Repair Dry Skin Lotion - this was a free sample from the dermatologist. I did not like this.  It burned my hands when they were very dry.  I tried to only use when my hands weren't too dry to avoid the stinging.

Overall, not the greatest month for me.  I was hoping to use up perfume samples but didn't end up using any!  I worked so much this past month I was so bad about just about following my normal routine.  Hoping for better luck this month.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 5, 2014)

Used up:

*Full Size*

Lush's Mint Julips lip scrub

Lush's Popcorn llip scrub

Lush's Snow Fairy shower gel 3.3 fl oz

Lush's Honey Trap lip balm

Lush's Let the Good Times Roll cleanser  

La Fresh Oil-Free Face Cleanser wipes 20 ct.

Revlon Lash Potion

*Deluxe *

Julep's the best pedi creme ever

Suave Cocoa Butter lotion

Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Conditioner

Re:cipe slowganic cleansers from Memebox

Liz Earle Cleasen &amp; Polish

L'Occitane Hand Cream

JR Watkins peppermint foot salve

Benefit's Its Potent eye cream

Folle de Joie perfume

Omnia crystallina perfume

100% Pure Fruit Mascara

Grand Central Beauty Serum &amp; Primer

Urban Decay De-Slick

*Foils*

Bio Medi-curing Mask Aqua Dressing x2 from Memebox

Jurlique Rose Hand Cream

OC8 Professional Mattifying Gel

DHC Velvet Skin Coat

Missha Perfect Cover BB Cream #21

*Trash*

Pop Beauty rancid lip gloss x2

Revlon Nearly Naked pressed powder (lots of pan, prefer other powders so tossing it)

Pixi Beauty flawless beauty primer


----------



## sparklegirl (May 5, 2014)

April Empties

Didn't get through as much as I would have liked, but I'm slowly making a dent in my products!

Full size

Biore deep cleansing cloths, 30pack

Laura mercier silk creme foundation (love this stuff!, will repurchase when I've gone through some of the others I have)

The balm sexy mama anti-shine translucent powder

Travel/deluxe

Tarte lights,camera,flashes mascara(ok, won't repurchase)

Guerlain orchidee imperiale exceptional complete care mask

Guerlain maxi lash mascara (I really liked this- it held my curl so well!)

Nars bronzer, Laguna 

Foils

Tan towel self tan towelette

Biore pore cleansing strip


----------



## samplegal (May 6, 2014)

I was away but still wanted to post my April empties...

*FULL SIZE:*


*Oscar Blandi Dry Shampoo Spray* -- It's ok, but I like other, less expensive brands just as much.

*Sally Hansen Salon Effects Nail Polish Strips* -- These lasted about 4 days without chips. They were lovely and I got a lot of complements on how nice my nails looked.

*Mirabella Prime for Face and Eyes* -- It did not seem to make my makeup last any longer.

*Healthy Sexy Hair Firm Hold Hairspray* -- It was a little sticky, and the nozzle clogged every other use. A frustrating product. It did have decent hold.

*Kiehl's Olive Fruit Oil Deeply Reparative Hair Pak* -- I loved this hair mask. Made my hair supple and shiny but so expensive!

*Pantene Curly Curly-to-Straight Conditioner* -- I liked this!

*Revlon Lip Butter in Berry Smoothie* -- This color was nice on me but I have 100 lip products to use up, including a bunch of other lip butters.

*Lancome Oscillation Mascara* -- I had a love/hate relationship with this. This was very black as night, gave intense long lashes, but could clump lashes together easily. The oscillation is a useless gimmick in my opinion. I think this formula would be amazing with a different type of brush, so I'll try the other Lancome mascaras in hopes.

*L'Oreal Magic Lumi Concealer* -- I liked this. It was a light texture with a light to medium coverage and was not heavy and obvious-looking under the eyes.



*Deluxe:*


*L'Occitane Verbena Shower Gel* -- Always love this when I have it.

*Borghese Body Cream* -- Didn't stand out.

*Vichy NormaDerm Purifying Astringent Toner* -- This was on the harsh side, but is labeled as astringent, after all.

*Skin&amp;Co Sicilian Body Gel* -- It was fun to try but nothing earth-shattering.

*Hanskin Sheet Mask* -- I keep using sheet masks but they are so cold and clammy, and I don't typically enjoy them. I guess I keep hoping.

*Murad Hydro-Dynamic Ultimate Moisture for Eyes* -- Love the Murad eye creams I've tried. They really seem to plump the fine lines.

*Ahava Essential Day Moisturizer, Normal-to-Dry* -- This was very nice and gentle, and was even ok for my oily skin, even though it's labeled for dry. 

*Josie Maran Argan Oil* -- I always have this on hand because if a product causes me face eruptions, I go back to this to normalize me out.

*Neutrogena Ultra Gentle Daily Cleanser* -- Absolutely nothing special.

*Makeup Forever HD Powder* -- I like how fine this is and disappears completely on my face, but it does not help with oil control.

*Urban Decay De-Slick Spray* -- Am I the only one who has no luck with this? It does not do a THING for me. I am as oily as ever when using this.



*Packets:*


*Tatcha Polished Deep Rice Enzyme Powder* -- Love all Tatcha I've tried.

*Tatcha Classic Rice Enzyme Powder*

*L'Oreal Age Perfect Daily Serum* -- I've had the full size of this and was surprised by how light and high-end it felt.

*L'Oreal Youth Code Serum Corrector*

*Rodial Stemcell Superfood Facial Oil*

*Spa Ritual Infinitely Loving Organic Sugar Scrub* -- This sample was not even enough for a full use.

*Naisture Red Wine Mask Pack* -- Fun to use, but I did not notice anything unusual. This scent is hard for me to stomach.



*Fragrance:*


Diptique Eau Rose eau de toilette

Victor &amp; Rolf Flowerbomb

Cartier Baiser Vole Eau de Parfum

Harvey Prince Skinny Chic



*Tossed:*


*Mac Prolongwear Concealer NW20 -- *I was crushed to drop this on my bathroom floor and watch it shatter. I only had it for a couple of weeks, and really liked it. I will repurchase when I get over the loss of this one. *sniff*


----------



## angienharry (May 7, 2014)

April finishes

Full size

Klorane dry shampoo

Amika dry shampoo

Makeon cc cushion

Dr Gs 7 bio rtx face cream

Deluxe size

Kahina-eye serum

Re:cipe slowganic cleanser x3

Besame lipstick sampler

Dior super serum

Folle de joie

Hair creme-not sure the kind since I put the product in a pot. Miss Jessie's I think.

Shave with benefits

Sranrom lotion

Gilchrist &amp; soames body wash

Foils

Jade spa toner

Davines shampoo x2

Davines conditioner x2


----------



## missionista (May 12, 2014)

Better late than never...April empties.

Neutrogena Oil Free eye makeup remover (full size, 162 mL)

Whish Correcting Gel (sample, 22mL)

Black Liquid/Gel Eyeliner (full size, used in a L’Oreal home test.  It gave me the worst raccoon eyes, even with primer, so I threw it out, even though I hadn’t finished it.

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Rock Candy (full size, 1.7mL.  I loved this eyeliner, but the packaging was the WORST.  It split and broke around the threads where the two halves of the tube screwed together.  I think that contributed to it drying up a little faster than it normally would have.  I used as much as I could, but it just got a little too dry and separated, and too difficult to work with.  Probably won’t repurchase just because the packaging was so bad.)

Diptyque Vetyverio EDT (sample, 2mL)

LIV GRN Earth perfume (sample, 1.5mL)

Miller Harris Tangerine Vert (sample, 1 mL)

Ramon Monegal Impossible Iris (sample, 2 mL)

Hilda Soliani, Iris (sample, 1 mL)

Mark White Vetiver fragrance mist (sample, wipe in a foil pack)

Fragonard Fleur d’Oranger (sample, wipe in a foil pack)

Nuxe Unclogging Thermo-Active Mask (sample, 4mL)

Aestetik Total Skin Care Flawless Green Tea Sunblock (sample, appx. 5mL)

Cotz Face SPF40, (sample, 3g)

Supergoop Sunscreen SPF 30 (sample, 1 wipe)


----------



## AnnaInWonderland (May 12, 2014)

I'm about to use up a whole load of products this month

-Revlon Lip Butter

-Cocoa Butter body scrub from The Body Shop

-Toni and Guy Prep Leave-in Conditioner 

-Suave Professional Moroccan Oil Infused Shampoo and Conditioner

-Organix mini argan oil

-Listerine mouth wash

And I have a lot more coming up....


----------



## stelmaria (May 17, 2014)

I used up a 16 oz bottle of Wen cleansing conditioner in fall ginger apple. I'm on to a 32 oz bottle of the fig scent (which I hate, but oh well). I use 3-4 pumps per use and use it like a regular conditioner (after shampooing) so I don't go through it that quickly, really. This is my third used-up bottle in the 16 months I've been using it.

I also used up a sample of Bentaberry G1 creme hydratante, from a Birchbox last year. I really liked this and am considering getting a full-size since I have nothing else like it.


----------



## quene8106 (May 17, 2014)

Karen's Body Beautiful body butter in pomegranate guava

Chapstick hydration lock

nivea lotion

miss jessie's jelly soft curls

beauty blender cleanser (liquid)


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 25, 2014)

Juice Beauty Green Apple Cleansing Gel

Pantene Pro-V Beautiful Lengths Strengthening Conditioner


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 27, 2014)

Almost time for May empties!! Yay!


----------



## jaylilee (May 28, 2014)

I used up:

1. a 1oz bottle of josie maran argan oil

2. Rimmel lipstick in Metallic Seduction.

3. Shea moisture raw Shea butter moisture retention shampoo.

4. Bioderma crealine h2o.

5. Cotton rounds

7. Kiss acrylic topcoa

8. Hard candy glamouflage concealer

9. Rimmel scandal eyes mascara

10. Garnier fructis sleek &amp; shine conditioner (13 fl oz)

11. sleek &amp; shine leave in conditioner.

Total up to date since january, 27 items. I'm slow but making progress!

Total up to date since january, 27 items. I'm slow but making progress!


----------



## eastofthesun (May 28, 2014)

I used up a lot of stuff the past April and during May, but I haven't been good about keeping track. Here's what I can remember:

-*Avalon Organics Vitamin C renewal cream*: I repurchased, but I won't be repurchasing again as I don't like the way it takes forever to soak in, and I think it gave me a really bad pimple on my forehead right near my hairline, although I could be wrong. Also, it doesn't last long because I have to use a lot. It only lasted me a month.

-*Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Cleanser*: I only bought the medium size, but it lasted me a full 4 months using it twice a day, every day. Awesome stuff, love it. Already repurchased.

-*Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Toner*: JUST LOVE THIS! Already repurchased, so I'm a repeat buyer (just bought my 3rd bottle). I used up one of these, and it's the best toner ever. It lasts for ~3 months using morning and evening all over face, neck, and decollete. It calms your skin down and remoisturizes it. It's perfect after a chemical exfoliant, which leads me to...

-*Paula's Choice BHA toner 2%*: Freaking love this, I owe my clear skin to this! I use it on a cotton ball after cleansing and it just really makes my skin lovely. But I think it's not awesome alone, It's my whole new skincare routine that I owe it to. (My dentists' accountant complimented me on my skin today!!!) I already repurchased, I'm a repeat buyer for life! This lasts about... 3-4 months using a small amount all over the face.

-*Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Moisturizer with SPF 30*: LOVE THIS SPF! It is a very sheer liquid that soaks in quickly and leaves a matte finish. Doesn't irritate my skin or eyes, even though I put it on my eye area, and it doesn't break my very senstive, acne-prone skin out. FOREVER!!! The only problem is it has oxybenzone and that's supposed to mimic estrogen in the body, which I don't like at all... but I don't know if I'll ever find a more perfect (or even equally, or only slightly worse) sunblock moisturizer if I keep looking all my life. So I'm a repeat buyer on this too, having bought my 3rd bottle. Oh, this lasts for... 2 months applying every morning (a very large amount) to my face, ears, neck, and decollete.

- *Paula's Choice Acne something with the Benzoyl Peroxide 5% *moisturizer: Already repurchased. Not sure I really love this- it's not quite strong enough for the pimples I get, but it works to keep them from occuring, or keeping little ones from getting bigger. I have to bring out the big guns (Persa-gel 10% benzoyl peroxide) for when I have a fully-formed, stuborn pimple (I get cystic pimples near my hairline or on my chin when I'm getting close to my... time of the month. But I like it, nonetheless. It lasts for 4 months applying every morning and evening. Doesn't really soak in very well, so you have to keep rubbing.

-*Mississippi Bees Lotion Stick* by mississippibees.com: I love this because it's a solid lotion. I like the stick- I use it on my cuticles throughout the day. I want to repurchase, and will make an order online for this, and probably their Annie's Oil, or whatever it's called, as it's really nice for after a shower.

-Deluxe sample (0.25 mL) of *Dr. Dennis Gross' Ferulic and Retinol Brightening Solution*: I bought 4 samples of this on ebay after I found out it's one of the very few cruelty-free retinol serums that don't contain silicone. I hate cones! They break me out. This stuff is amazing!!! I just decant a small amount into my hand (it's a liquid and comes with a cute dropper) and then rub/pat it into my cleansed, exfoliated, and toned skin, focusing on areas where wrinkles are forming (forehead, crow's feet, sides of mouth) as well as all over my face, neck, and decollete with the leftover bits. It soaks in nicely, smells like licorice, and works like  a dream to improve my skin. I LOVE IT SO MUCH! Yes, I've used 1 of my 4 samples, and when they run out, I'll either see if more deluxe samples are available, or I'll dive in and buy the $85 dollar bottle! Yes, it's THAT good, ladies and gents!

Here's what everything looks like: (spoiler so those of you who don't care don't have to bother with it)



Spoiler



PICS:


----------



## miss lawson (May 28, 2014)

I wish I had kept track of all of my empties better, but here are the few that I remember:


Bumble and Bumble Surf Foam Wash Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (sample packets)
Dial hand soap (I'm counting hand soap because I have a ton of backups)
Philosophy Caramel Apple 3-in-1 (From a fall/Halloween set - I don't even want to know how old this was)
Package of cotton circle pads
Bottle of Bio True contact solution
Gucci perfume sample
I have so many products that are right on the edge with so little product left (and several of them are actually makeup products!!), so hopefully next month I'll be able to report in with the news that they are DONE.


----------



## CurlyTails (May 28, 2014)

@@eastofthesun I recently bought the full size Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Cleanser and was thinking about getting the toner and SPF moisturizer as well.  Good to know that the products last so long!


----------



## BSquared (May 28, 2014)

Man my empties are slacking this month. Gonna make a last minute push on some stuff this week!!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 29, 2014)

My May empties! I know we have a few days left but yesterday was my only day off work to actually document my empties box. 


*Cetaphil daily facial cleanser*- I use this every morning and will rebuy again and again!
*Fekkai Essential Shea shampoo and conditioner*- I got these about two months ago to help repair my winter-ravaged hair. I would repurchase again, but not during the summer months.
*LUSH American Cream conditioner*- I adore this conditioner; if it weren’t so expensive I would use it every day. My hair soaks it up and the strawberry smell lingers all day. Unfortunately, I can’t afford $30 conditioner at this point in my life. 
*Almay oil-free eye makeup remover pads-* These have been my go-to for years! They are damp, but I add a tiny bit of other liquid eye makeup remover to them and then they get all of my makeup off. Otherwise I have to be too harsh on my eyes. Also, the containers make for perfect storage for sample vials of perfume!
*Blendercleanser- *This stuff is amazing. I already have another bottle started. I spot clean my brushes with this along with my beautyblender, and I never have problems with shedding or anything. On the lookout for a cheaper dupe, though!
*Gucci Flora *(sample vial)-  This is the Mandarin one. Nothing special. 
*Fresh Sugar in Petal*- I got this deluxe sample in a Sephora holiday bag. This was a perfect MLBB color, but I did have to be careful about where I kept it or it would melt. I would not purchase this on its own, since Fresh comes out with holiday kits every fall that have plenty of colors for the price of 2-3 full sized ones. 
*Nivea moisture swirl raspberry lip balm-* This was not moisturizing at all; would not buy again.
*Mario Badescu drying mask, cucumber lotion toner, aloe moisturizer, strawberry face scrub deluxe samples-  *I have already bought a full size of the drying mask, but I have other toners to get through before I would consider the cucumber lotion.  
*Maybelline Fit Me*- I really wanted to be one of the people who this stick foundation worked for, but that just didn't happen. No matter what primer I used, or application method, this stuff practically melted off of my face within two hours of application. I think I used about half of it before I decided it belonged in the garbage. 
*Too Faced black eyeliner-* Got this deluxe sample size in a duo for Christmas. I wouldn’t rebuy this because it seemed to smear too easily. I prefer Stila and UD formulas to this. 
*LUSH Strawberry Feels Forever* massage bar-  this was pretty moisturizing, but I didn’t love it enough to buy it again when there are so many LUSH scents I still have to try
So these were mostly full sized products so I'm pretty proud of that! I have *so many* products that have just a few uses left but I couldn't use up by the finish line here, so I'm anticipating that June will be a good month for clearing things out.  Can't wait to read what you all have..like someone else mentioned, it's like getting to read a ton of to-the-point product reviews all at once  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (May 29, 2014)

Since we are moving, I haven't kept any empties this month, but I do remember a few things. I used up yet another Avon bubble bath. Love those and will continue to repurchase.

I tossed a mini OPI top coat, the bottle was small, the brush was small and hard to work with. It was hard to get anything out of it, so into the trash it went. I have a ton of topcoats that are easier to work with so I felt no need to keep it.

I used up 2 candles, both mini size ones. Still have lots to go through.

Used up a box of Q-tips, a bar of hotel soap that smelled really good, and a razor.

Nothing much exciting. Once we get moved in to the new house &amp; organized, I am going to start attacking my stash so I hope to have a great last half of the year for empties.


----------



## samplegal (May 29, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Almost time for May empties!! Yay!


I get as excited as you about empties, both reading and posting!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (May 29, 2014)

Posting today since I'll be traveling this weekend! My May empties and thoughts on repurchasing:


Anastasia Brow Powder (sample card): Loved this--bought the full size! My first time using a powder brow product and I loved it.
YesTo Carrots hand lotion: Meh, not my favorite. I bought it during a sale last year and made myself use it up. Smells like spicy carrots.
Caudalie Divine Oil (travel size): Maybe? Like the way it smells (though to me it is more of a fall/winter scent), but I don't find that it goes very far as a body oil.
Vasanti BrightenUp exfoliator (deluxe size): I think I liked this, though I need to get through the rest of my stash first (which includes another sample of this!). Probably not the best option for those with sensitive skin--fairly physically abrasive.
Dr. Jart Water Fuse Beauty Balm (travel size): Really liked this! A very hydrating BB for days when I want lighter coverage. Will repurchase after I get through my BB sample stash. I've loved all Dr. Jart BBs that I've tried though. 
Body scrub from a local distributor: as much as I love buying local, it just wasn't quite what I was looking for! It got dried out after a couple of uses and was too rough. 
Blinc mascara (deluxe size): already have repurchased because this is my HG mascara! Had to toss it at the three month mark--it was definitely starting to get a little clumpy anyway.


----------



## stelmaria (May 29, 2014)

Mine aren't impressive. I used up:

Sephora mattifying face primer (deluxe sample): Liked this, but it wasn't anything special. I'll keep experimenting with primers.

Bentaberry G1 face lotion (deluxe sample): Love this. I plan on purchasing a full-size. It keeps my shininess under control but hydrates nicely--perfect for my AM moisturizer.

Too Faced Lava liner (full size): I didn't use this up, I just realized I'd had it kicking around my travel cosmetic case for [this is embarrassing] over a DECADE. Yeah. Pretty sure it should be tossed, and I'm not into heavy, smudgy, glossy liner anyway (though it would be great for doing that Kristen Stewart kind of look).

Wen cleansing conditioner in Fall Ginger Apple (16 oz): This is my constant. It's already replaced with a 32-oz Fig. I didn't particukarly like the fragrance, but honestly I haven't liked the smell of any of the four different ones I've used (I really dislike Fig). I just like the results, and luckily the scent doesn't hang around long after washing.

That's it!


----------



## Maris Crane (May 29, 2014)

Jordana Fabuliner in Black.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 31, 2014)

Items used up in May:

Full Sized:


Bath &amp; Body Works Body Lotion in Moonlight Path - I love the scent of this. One of these days when I'm all out of other lotions (yeah, like that'll ever happen, lol), I may repurchase
Philosophy Snow Angel body lotion - love this. I will probably repurchase when it's available again.
Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser - I do love my Suki...but I have other facial scrubs to use up and there are other brands that I like as well that are cheaper. I won't repurchase unless I find a really good deal.
Boscia Konjac sponge - I really liked using this. I have the Julep Konjac sponge that I will try next. Currently, though, I'm using the Liz Earle muslin cloth.
Josie Maran Argan Illuminizer – I liked this and used it to warm up body lotion and foundation. I may purchase again, but I have a lot of other products that essentially are the same to use up first.
Tigi Catwalk Voluminizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner – glad to be done with these. I don’t know what possessed me to purchase two sets of this stuff without trying it. The shampoo was ok, but the conditioner didn’t do much. I felt like I had to use a bunch to get the hair detangled. Won’t repurchase.
The Body Shop Cranberry Joy Shower Gel – I liked the scent, have another for backup.
Skin Iceland Icelandic Eye Cream – This lasted nearly a year! It wasn’t spectacular, but it maintained.

Deluxe Sized:


Juara Tiare Jasmine Tea Bath &amp; Shower Gel - nice
Sexy Hair Spray Clay x 2 - I liked this. I have another sample that I traded for, but I may purchase.
No 4 Fleurs de Temps Volumizing Shampoo x 2 – didn’t like, seemed to tangle my hair
Phyt's Lait Hydro Nettoyant - This was fairly effective in removing makeup and cleansing, but I didn't feel like it rinsed off completely.
Hydroxatone Anti Aging BB Cream - ok...nothing special
Cotz Face Sunscreen
Coola Rose Essence mineral Sunscreen – just ok
Arcona White Magic Ice Moisturizer – light, not quite moisturizing enough for me.
Air Repair Rescue Balm – I liked it for my elbows and cuticles, not so much as a lip balm
Beauty Protector – Protect and Oil – love this.
Fresh Sugar Petal balm – love the Fresh balms, have a couple in back up.
Burts Bees Radiance Night Crème – hated the smell, but seemed effective
Burts Bees Intense Hydration Day lotion with Clary Sage – loved the smell on this one. Nice moisturizer.

Foils


Loreal Miracle Blur Instant Eye Smoother
Loreal Miracle Blur Instant Skin Smoother
Sephora Perfecting Ultra Smoothing Primer – yuck! Felt slimy and greasy on my face.
The Naked Bee hand &amp; Body Lotion - really nice! I bought a deluxe sampler after trying
No 4 Fleurs de Temps Volumizing Condition x 2 - nothing special; didn’t like that I received a deluxe size shampoo and a foil conditioner (Birchbox).
Living Proof Perfect Hair Day Shampoo, Conditioner &amp; 5 in 1 Styling Cream - Really nice, although I like the Restore line better
Miss Jessie’s Quick Curls – Just ok, made my hair a little crunchy
LaFresh Waterproof Makeup Remover x 2 - meh

Perfume (samples)


Marc Jacobs Honey - nice
Issey Miyake L'eau D'Issey - also nice
Harvey Prince Journey – liked a lot
Givenchy Very Irresistable – light and pretty
Gucci Guilty - ok


----------



## chibimorph (May 31, 2014)

*Full Sized*

- *Bath and Body Works Body Lotion - Country Apple*: my favorite scent from BBW!

- *Bath and Body Works Body Lotion - Carried Away*: this was nice, but the scent could feel heavy/cloying at times; it's a sweet floral scent

- *Bath and Body Works Wallflower Bulb - Eucalyptus Mint &amp; Rain*: I liked this at first, but then I started to not like it; the throw of the scent was good at the beginning and then it became barely noticeable; it's supposed to be a clean scent but there's something about it that didn't actually make me feel my apartment was clean (or maybe it's just because my apartment had accumulated some dust and this was psychological); regardless, didn't really like it

- *Softsoap Hand Soap - Cherry Blossom*

- *Neutrogena - Acne Stress Control Cream Wash*: I liked this, it didn't lather well (despite calling itself a "cream lather"); has menthol which can be irritating to skin (and is unnecessary in a skin care product)

- *Olay - Total Effects Night Firming Cream*: I used this everyday and I liked it; my skin felt a little irritated when I first started using it (last August) but then as my skin got used to it I didn't feel anything

- *L'Occitane Hand Cream - Lavender scent* (I'm not sure what it is exactly, packaging just has French on it): my dad bought this as part of a set during an international flight (many, many years ago - I've decided to use them all up); this was nice - the texture was light, the scent was quite strong; not as moisturizing/thick as the shea butter one

*Deluxe Size*

- *Burt's Bees Radiance Facial Cleanser*: I got this as part of a Fall Grab Bag and I was surprised by how much I liked this as far as feel goes; there's no lather but it leaves skin feeling nice; there's citrus oil in the ingredients (which is phototoxic and totally unnecessary/not good) so I don't know if I'll purchase it

- *Peter Thomas Roth - Mega-Rich Shampoo and Conditioner*: got this from a Hilton Hotel in Manhattan; it feels like a standard hotel shampoo and condition, there's nothing special; would not purchase

- *Murad - Blackhead and Pore Clearing Duo*: there's a mask/cleanser and a "sealing serum" - this felt very unremarkable, the mask/cleanser is just an exfoliant and in both products it doesn't look like there's anything special in the ingredients; would not purchase

*Foils*

- *Estee Lauder Avanced Night Repair Eye Serum*: this has retinol in it; texture was nice and did not irritate my eyes (I put it underneath my eyes); would not purchase given the price (I think it's unreasonable for what it is)

- *Make Up For Ever HD Microperfecting Primer*: consistency was more liquid than I was expecting, but because of this it smoothes out on the skin quite nicely; it's not mattifying and I definitely felt/looked "glowy" throughout the day - I'm not sure if it was the weather or my sunscreen; don't know if I would purchase this when I finish my current primers

- *NARS Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer - St. Moritz*: LOVED this, was (and still am) very tempted to buy this from the Beauty.com 20% off sale; this color was kind of dark for me but I felt like it gave me a very nice bronzed/tan look (and I don't use bronzer so I don't normally go for that look); the texture and coverage surprised me - the texture is very smooth and creamy and I felt the coverage is medium-full; since it's $42 for 1.7oz (a larger size than most foundations), I will purchase this in the future (when I'm not on a low-buy...)

- *Eau Des Minimes Cologne*: citrus-scented, very lovely; would consider buying this or something similar when I'm done with all of my current fragrance mists


----------



## eucala08 (May 31, 2014)

Foils (Received these at a Sephora grand opening):

*Bare Minerals Active Cell Renewal Night Serum*--I doubt I'll purchase a full size just because I don't have a desire to add more to my night time skin routine like a serum.
**philosophy Miracle Worker Miraculous Anti-Aging Moisturizer*--It didn't seem like anything special, but it was just a sample amount to try.
Travel Size:

**Victoria's Secret Pink Sweet &amp; Flirty Lotion*--The smell was really really really strong, and I'm phasing out my heavily perfumed products for allergy reasons.
Full Size:

*Burt's Bees Sensitive Night Cream*--I don't know if I'll repurchase. My skin felt moisturized, but skin continued to be flaky. I have combo skin. It's oily, flaky and sensitive. 
*Gud Vanilla Flame Conditioner*--I liked it and would repurchase.
*Dr. Bronner's Magic Soaps Pure-Castile Soap, All-One Hemp Rose*
*Not cruelty free and won't purchase.


----------



## lovepink (May 31, 2014)

I did pretty good this month if I do say so myself!




*May Empties!*

*Full Size*

1.  *BBW Applewood Bonfire* 14.5 oz 411g I liked this scent.  However it felt weird to burn a "fall" scent in spring

2. *Illume Mediterranean Candle* 16.2 oz 460g-did not like.  Had no scent, leaked oil and left like an inch of candle unburned.  Will not repurchase any more Illume candles

3. *BBW* *Marshmallow Fireside* 14.5 oz 411g-did not like this scent and would have returned before burning but I felt bad as I bought it in November and did not burn it till May and I know since it was holiday and LE they could not sell it at full retail so I suffered through it.  Too sweet and cloying, made me feel sick to stomach so sweet.

4. *CVS Professional Polish remover *16 fl oz 473 ml-I have had this for 3 years at least but maybe more.  My husband bought it for me to remove acrylics.  Smells icky but gets the job done.

5.* BBW Merry Marshmallow Kiss Shower gel* 10 fl oz 295ml- I liked this scent and will repurchase it if they feature it this holiday

6. *BBW Merry Marshmallow Kiss Whipped Shimmer Body cream *5.3 oz 153g-loved this!  Wish they would make it a permananet part of the line and minus the glitter.  But even with the glitter I loved it.  I sparkled like a Cullen but it was gold and pretty and got everywhere and I still loved it!

7. *Yes to Tomtatoes Blemish Clearing Facial Towelettes* 25 towelettes-these were ok.  Nothing amazing.  Would not repurchase

*Deluxe*

1. *The Honest Company Laundry Detergent *2 fl oz-would not repurchase.  It is expensive and I feel did not do as good a job as my usual detergent.  But it is better ingredients and greener.

2. *Alterna Caviar Anti Aging Replenishing Moisture Conditioner* 1.35 fl oz 40ml-love this stuff but can't get myself to pull the trigger on full size (too expensive).  Makes hair soft and shiny.

3. *Gilchrist &amp; Soames Body Lotion* 1.5 fl oz 45ml-I hate this stuff.  It is thin, runny, non moisturizing and hard to rub in.  I hope BB stops sending it

4. *Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body lotion* 1.35 fl oz 40ml-see above.

5. *Sephora Age Defy Moisture Cream SPF sunscreen* 0.169 fl oz 5ml-hated this.  It was thick, white, smelly and hard to rub in.  Glad it was free.  There are way better SPF moisturizers out there

6. *Neutrogena Oil Free Acne Wash Pink Grapefruit *0.5 fl oz 14ml- I had always wanted to try this and don't know why.  Did not like it.  Did not do anything for my face, skin.  Smells really strongly of grapefruit so all around miss for me

7. *Julep Rock Star Hand Cream* 1 oz 28g I got this in a foil and thought it was amazing!  Bought this and it was meh.  Greasy and did not really moisturize my hands.  Would not rebuy

8. *Secret Clinical Strength Mean Stinks deoderant *1.6 oz 45g- this is my HG deoderant.  It keeps me dry and smelling fresh all day.  This scent was ok, I mostly bought because they gave money to groups to prevent bullying so bonus, it was for a cause!

9. *Illume Citron Basil Candle* 2.8 oz- hated this candle.  It was weird texture and did not smell while burning.

10. *Pure DKNY Body Butter* 1.7 fl oz 50ml-I got this in a circular swap box and really enjoyed the scent and texture for a perfumed lotion.

11. *Yes to Blueberries Cleansing Facial Towelettes* 8 travel towels-Loved these!  Liked them better than cucumbers and tomotoes.  Now need to try grapefruit and carrot!

12. La Roche Posay Mela D Deep Cleansing Brightening foaming cream 0.5 fl oz 15ml-I do not like foaming creams.  This stuff left my face literally squeaky clean.  Which to me, means stripped of the good, bad and ugly.

*Foils*

1. *Fekkai Technican Color Care Shampoo &amp; Conditioner* 0.3 fl oz 9ml each-this was ok. Smelled good.  Left hair soft, shiny.  I have a million shampoos to get through including a deluxe of this one.

2. *Bumble &amp; Bumble thickening Shampoo &amp; Conditioner* .24 fl oz 7ml- this is nothing to write home about

3. *Matrix Biolage Exquisite Oil Shampoo &amp; Conditioner *.34 fl oz 10 ml- I like this.  I get smooth, soft, shiny hair that smells good!

4. *Davines OI Absolute Beautifying Shampoo &amp; Conditioner *.40 fl oz 12ml-This stuff was disgusting.  The smell was so horrible I almost vomited in my shower.  It smells like patchouli (which I hate and makes me want to throw up) and fire smoke.  Like camp fire.  Not a smell I want in my hair.  Ugh.  Would not use it was the only shampoo left on earth.

5. *Mary Kay Creme Lipstick in Maple*-meh.  Not a grear color on me, wear time was short, texture ok.  Would not buy a full size

6. *Smarty Pants Gummies-*gross.  So sugary sweet, expensive, high in caloires.  pass

7. *Clinique Acne Solutions Oil Control Mask* .05 fl oz 1.5ml-I liked this.  But have 80 other masks to use so not sure if I will ever get around to needing to buy it, but I would

8.* Erno Laszlo Transphuse Age Defying Mask *0.17 fl oz-this mask did nothing.  It is really expensive and I would not ever purchase as I saw no results even fleeting ones.

9. *Olay Regenerist Micro Sculpting cream moisturizer* 0.02 oz 0.6g-this stuff was smooth like buttah.  Did great blowy, dewy things for my skin.  Would consider repurchasing if I was ever in the market for this kind of product

10. *Retrospect Hand &amp; Nail Reconstructor*-this was weird.  It left hands sticky, had a strange lack of odor and did nothing to moisturize my hands.

11. *Benefit Total Moisture Facial Cream* Xela Pack-this stuff was great!  Would repurchase when I get through 684 other mositurizers

12*.Lancome Gloss in Love 385 under the spotlight*-Ugh this stuff was horrible!  So sticky, tasted like plastic, faded quickly and left me witih ring around the lips.  Ick

13. *Urban Decay Naked Revolution lip stick sample*-love the formula, did not like this color on me.  But it is a great pinkish nude

*Threw Away*

1. *Clinique Soft Pressed Powder Blush in Mocha Pink* .04 oz 1.1g-have had this forever.  Last used it at a friends wedding in 2010.   I don't even wear blush!

2. *YSL shocking mascara volume* 0.06 fl oz 2ml-only thing shocking about this mascara is the price tag!  It smeared, clumped and dried quickly.  Not sad to see it go.  Sad I used it for as long as I did when I have 48 other mascaras!

3. *Stila eye shadow pan* in a beautiful turquoise blue that shattered beyond saving into my carpet when I was depotting.  RIP shadow

4. *Goody ouchless flat hair tie*.  This tie lived a good life and did it's job but eventully stretched out.

*Perfumes*

1. *Estee Lauder Pleasures* .05 fl oz 1.5ml-this was ok.

2. *Betsey Johnson Too Too pretty* .06 fl oz 72ml-ok

3. *Florabotanica *0.04 fl oz 1.2ml x2-this smells good but not on me. I think I made my coworker cough!

4. *Flowerbomb *0.05 fl oz 1.5ml-smells good but not on me.  This might be what made my coworker cough

5. *One Direction Our moment* 0.027 fl oz  0.8ml-This smells like a urinal cake (if you have never seen or heard of this you are lucky) or the weird scent that port a potties have.  In the perfumes defense it might have been reacting with the showergel in scent a and lotion in scent b.  But I will never try it again to find out!

And if you made it this far, Congratulations!  I know I am wordy and take up a lot of space sorry.  I do want to say the opinions are mine and mine alone and how the product worked for me.  I hope that if I dislike something you love I did not offend you.   I do try to be humorous in my long missives, but I know it can come off poorly because we are on the internet.


----------



## Theblondeangel (May 31, 2014)

Fullsize
Lancome Bi Facil Makeup Remover - Love this. Used it for many years. Really expensive, but one of the few that doesn't sting my eyes..
Lorèal Micellair Water - Did not like this whatsoever.. Didn't remove my makeup and the smell is awful.
Mizon Snail Recovery Gel - Nice moisturizer. Sinks in fast and doesn't leave a residue while it moisturizes really well and feels soothing on the skin. Best thing it's like 7$.
Naobay Oxygenating Moisturizing Cream - Hated it. Used it for a neck cream only. Didn't do anything for my skin.
Missha Under eye Brightener - Lovely highlighting type of concealer, however the color was to yellow for me. Might repurchase in the other color as the concealer itself were really good!
The Body Shop Cranberry Joy Body Butter - One of my all time fav scents from TBS. Love their body butters, so moisturizing for my dry skin!
The Body Shop Cranberry Joy Hand Cream - Didn't like this, gave to much of a silicone feeling to my hands.
TIGI Elasticate Sh + Conditioner - Lovely range for my damaged hair. Not to fond of the smell however. Made my hair silky smooth and appeared "stronger"
Paul Mitchell Platinum Blonde Shampoo - Good day-to-day shampoo for my platinum/gray hair. Just enough pigmentation to remove brassiness, 
Lanza Silver Shampoo - One of the best silver shampoes out there, and I've tried ALOT. This one is amazing. Very pigmented, so a little goes a long way. Had it for a year.
Nexxus Pro Mend Overnight split end treatment - Good treatment, really enjoyed using this. 
GHD Hairspray - Ugh, just no. Hated it..
Kerastase Aqua oleum - Love these!! A shame they're really expensive for only 4 treatments..

Deluxe size
Derma B Body lotion - A nice body lotion, had no scent so wont repurchase. Must have body lotions with scents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Langeige Water sleeping pack - very moisturizing sleeping mask. Did wonders for my dry skin. Really reccomend this!
Mitchell and Peach Body lotion - Really luxurious feeling body lotion, but sooo expensive..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Benefit They're real mascara - Can't stand this. Does nothing but clump on me sadly..
IOPE Bio Essence Treatment - Really enjoyed using this toner/essence, but wont spend that much on a toner..

Sample size
Bare minerals Ready Foundation - Repurchased!! Loved this powder foundation. Comparable to the one from Kanebo.
Bare minerals primetime primer - Nothing special, just another silicone primer..
EOS Shave gel Raspberry + pomegrante - Repurchased. Made my legs so soft and silky and adored the smell. 
Egyptian magic all purpose cream - Loved using this on dry patches, would consider repurchasing this.
Dear Jane Shimmer base - Made my feel like a disco ball  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yu-Be Cream - Same as the egyptian magic one, but this smelt horrible.
Hawaian Tropic Body Butter - Too greasy but lovely smell.
Banila co It radiant CC Brightening Cream - It were ok, but didn't brighten much ..

And some sheet masks
Holika holika before mask sheets x 2
Tonymoly Panda eyes x 2
Holika Holika Pig Nose Blackhead Strips
PSY Face mask
Doctors Care Teatree Mask

Etude House Immortelle Mask
Miss Beauty AntiAging Mask

Phew. Gone through alot this month  :sdrop:


----------



## sparklegirl (May 31, 2014)

I didn't get through much this month at all. But in have a few things that I will be finishing next week, so hopefully next month will be a good one!

May empties

Foil:

Glam glow youthmud tingexfoliate treatment- was intrigued, but don't know that it did anything

Comodynes self tanning intensive towelette- love self tanner wipes. Used this before heading to California for a wedding (and still got comments form TSA that I look so pale! Had to tell him the east coast will do that to you..)

Deluxe:

12 benefits instant healthy hair treatment- liked it, but prefer beauty protector or its a 10

Full size:

Fresh sugar lip balm, rose- love this! Have one more mini then it's time to repurchase full sizes


----------



## samplegal (May 31, 2014)

Other than the empties, I did find a few things to toss this month. It's been really hard for me to part with unfinished products, even if I don't like them, but I figured I would start by at least tossing a few of my most hated products that I had no interest in using.

*FULL SIZE:*


*Maybelline Dream Matte Powder* -- It was my staple, but has been discontinued. I'm now looking for a good drugstore replacement.

*Denise Richard Volume Extend by Christophe Finishing Spray* -- I did like this hairspray. It held up, smelled pleasant enough, and I could brush it out.

*Dove Deoderant* -- My usual

*Clarisonic Sensitive Brush Head* -- I've never tried any other heads, and wouldn't mind trying the new ones that just came out. I do think using a Clarisonic made my skin slightly smoother, and I got another double-pack of sensitive heads.

*LA Fresh Nail Polish Remover Pads, box of 48* -- I love that they are in individual packets, because that makes them so portable. The ones I used were non-acetone, and though it did take a little extra elbow grease to remove nail polish, it was worth it because acetone makes my nails peel more. And they smelled like citrus! Repurchased.

*Fekkai Full Volume Shampoo* -- I enjoy using Fekkai products in general, and did enjoy this. I only pick them up at TJ Maxx though, because I wouldn't pay full price.

*Tea Tree Therapy Vegetable Base Soap* -- A Whole Foods purchase, loved the all natural aspect and was gentle. 

*Boscia Blotting Papers, Peppermint* -- I go through a pack of these every couple of month. Another staple.

*L'Oreal Voluminous Million Lashes Waterproof Mascara* -- This had one of those rubber bristles and I much prefer the regular L'Oreal Voluminous. This didn't give the same awesome lashes. 



*Deluxe:*


*Forest Essentials Bath &amp; Shower Gel x2* -- Nothing out of the ordinary.

*Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo* -- I enjoyed using this dry shampoo, but I don't think it's worth the price for a dry shampoo.

*Vasanti Brighten Up! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator* -- This was full of very fine grit, but felt rather rough and intense on the skin. I liked it but only used it when I needed something extra.

*Shiseido Bio-Performance Super Refining Essence* -- I liked it but did not notice a big difference. All Shiseido products are really easy on my skin though.

*Yes To Blueberries Face Cleansing Wipes* -- I don't care for cleansing wipes, and only use them when they come in subscriptions. The scent of these was hard to stomach for me.

*Philosophy Take A deep Breath Moisturizing Gel* -- This surprised me! It was light, absorbed well, and felt good on the skin. It was good for under makeup for me.

*NeuLASH lash enhancing serum* -- These serums don't make a difference for me.

*Tatcha Pure Camellia Cleansing Oil* -- Absolute love! It really broke down the makeup quickly and easily. I used this as a first cleanse.

*Camille Bechman Morelia Monarch Body Butter* -- A very thick, dense body butter, that took a while to absorb. Not my favorite.



*Packets:*


*Tatcha Polished Rice Enzyme Cleanser in Gentle* -- Very gentle and effective exfoliator. Love.

*Tatcha Ageless Revitalizing Eye Cream* -- A very thick eye cream. I'm on my second packet and I do like it ok but it's not my favorite.

*Tatcha Moisture Rich Silk Cream* -- Again, another gorgeous Tatcha product. The whole line is a thing of beauty.

*Malin &amp; Goetz Vitamin e face moisturizer* *x 3*-- This was yet another product I didn't expect to like but it was a very light, gel-like day-time moisturizer.

*Sesha Skin Therapy Rejuvenating Anti-Wrinkle Mask* -- I noticed no difference.

*Olay Fresh Effects BB Cream* -- This had NO COVERAGE. Just a tinted moisturizer, and it even says that under the BB Cream wording.

*Aesop Amazing Face Cleanser x3* -- I like this cleanser a lot and would purchase.

*Glam Glow Youth Mud Tingleexfoliate Teatment* -- This mask does well at clarifying my skin for a couple of days. It's a little intense though with the tingling and the grit.

*Nuxe Soleil Prodigieux Self-Tanning Body Lotion* -- I think I did like this. It gave a near insta-tan, but it also could be rubbed off, and showed some streaks. Since it was just the one packet, it could have been user error, and I wouldn't mind trying this again.

*Olay Regenerist Luminous Tone Perfecting Cream Moisturizer*

*Garnier Clean Balancing Daily Exfoliator *-- I liked!

*Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Vitalizing Mask* -- I'm starting to think Amore Pacific breaks me out after trying a few of their products. Shame.



*Fragrance:*


*English Laundry No 7*

*Atelier Silver Iris* -- I'm in love with their fresh, authentic scents. There's a shop in Brooklyn which we couldn't resist stopping into and making a couple of purchases.

*Pinrose Pillowtalk Poet*

*Mark Jacobs Honey* -- I like this scent.



*Tossed:*


*Lisi Liquid Line Eye Liner* -- This was from a subscription box and there was a general consensus that this sucked. I kept it around, though I don't know why, because it is extremely patchy and streaky and I never used it. It's finally been retired.

*L'Oreal Extra Intense Liquid Pencil Eyeliner* -- I've had this for years, and it is dried out. I used up about half though, and liked it.

*Diego dalla parma lipstick* -- This was a mini from Sample Society, and though the formula might have been ok, the cool pink color was deathly unflattering on me.

*Lancome Lash Primer* -- This seemed like a good idea in theory, and I tried, TRIED to make this work out. For me it only acts like a first coat of any other mascara. Only in this case, because it's white, it makes my lashes look gray after applying black mascara. I finally gave in to the idea that I don't like this.

*Aromatica "Tasteless" Aromatherapy Roll-On* -- I used this a couple of times, just to see, but I didn't like the fennel scent.

*the Shampoo Natural Waterless Shampoo* -- This is not a dry shampoo. It's wet. So I felt I needed to blow dry my hair after using it. And then it didn't feel clean at all.

Hoping for a lot of empties in June!


----------



## saycrackagain (May 31, 2014)

MAY [16]

Clear conditioner DS

Philosophy Purity Made Simple 3 oz.

Dr. Teal's Epsom Salt 6 lbs.

Studio35 Face Cleansing Wipes 30-ct.

Estée Lauder Take It Away makeup remover DS

Philosophy 3-in-1 Frosted Cookie 6 oz.

Neutrogena Foaming Face Wash

Lancôme Definicils GWP size

Redken All Soft conditioner 250 ml

Gillette shave gel

Jergen's classic hand soap refill size

NYX Strawberry Milkshake lipstick - used as creme blush

e.l.f. eyeshadow primer

Gillette men's shower gel (hey it was on sale)

e.l.f. brow set

Almay pink lipstick


----------



## angienharry (Jun 1, 2014)

May finishes

Deluxe

100% pure mascara

The body deli body cream

Bee kind lotion

Mufe hd primer

Rescue air repair balm

Clean cologne sample vial

Willa facial cleansing wipes

8 in 1 marcelle face moisturizer

Cotz face SPF -loved this!

Glam glow eye mud

Sea organics cleanser

Paula's choice Resist c15 super boost

Full size

Clay mask

19 real neck mask

Hair pack

Exfoliating gloves

Nail therapy-nail treatment x2

Nyx mascara-threw away. Not a fan

True blue spa hand cream

Maybelline eye makeup remover

Foils

Whish hair inhibiting wipe

Nexxus color assurance primer, shampoo and conditioner sample.

Amlactin lotion

Avena moisturizer

Good month for finishes for me!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 1, 2014)

Here's my May Empties

*Full Size*

Lush Cosmetics Buffy Bar

Suki Foaming Cleanser Exfoliate 

La Fresh Oil-Free Face Cleanser wipes

Noya cherry lip balm

Montagne Jeunesse Natural Charcoal Pore Strips

*Deluxe*

Soap &amp; Glory Butter Yourself

Soap &amp; Glory The Righteous Butter

Bath &amp; Body Works Malibu Heat shower gel

Tocca Cleopatra hand cream

Origins A Perfect World moisturizer

Urban Decay Naked Skin beauty balm

Malin + Goetz cilantro hair conditioner 

*Sample*

Bare Minerals Marvelous Moxie lipstick foils

Boscia Luminating Black Mask


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 1, 2014)

May empties:

Full Size

- Lush bath bombs in Big Blue and Fizzbanger - Loved these.  Actually, I have not found a Lush bath bomb that I have not loved  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- Neutrogena healthy skin primer with SPF 15 - I did not like this.  The consistency was very think and I think it made me break out.

- Victoria's Secret Love My Body Amazing All Over Body Lotion in White Tea &amp; Sage - This was a nice light lotion that worked well during the day.  I also liked that it had a subtle fragrance.

- Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Hair Mask - This was a great hair mask, but the scent was a headache trigger for me.

- BBW Golden Sugar Scrub in Japanese Cherry Blossom - I liked this.  The scrub is very grainy, so it felt a little harsh at first, but I liked it once I got used to it.  Would consider repurchasing.

- The Body Shop Cranberry Joy Body Butter - I really liked this.  Would repurchase.

- Korres Wild Rose Mineral Setting Powder - I really liked this, but I don't think they make it anymore.

- Julep Doublestep Foot Treatment &amp; Friction Stick - I really liked this.  I'm hoping one shows up in a mystery box.

- Beautyblender sponge - I don't know how I survived without this!  I'm already using a new one.

- L'Oreal Lash Out Butterfly mascara - This was okay.  It took awhile for me to get used to the brush.

- Lush Love Lettuce Fresh Face Mask - I liked this.  It was really exfoliating.

- Yes to Cucumbers Soothing Facial Towelettes - My HG face wipes.  I already have several new packs.

- Origins Zero Oil Pore Purifying toner - This was my HG toner before going cruelty-free.

- bleandercleanser - Loved this and have already repurchased.  It does such a great job of getting the beautyblender clean.

- E.L.F.  Wet Gloss Lash &amp; Brow Clear Mascara - I bought these because they were really cheap, but they never worked really well.  I purchased an Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, and I won't go back.

- Philosophy hand cream in homemade honey buns - I loved the smell of this, and the hand cream had a nice consistency.  Moisturizing without being too greasy.

- Redken Glass 01 Smoothing Serum - This was just okay.  I'm glad I finished it.

- Julep Sugar Smooch Lip Scrub - I really liked this.  I don't think Julep makes it anymore, though.

Deluxe/Travel Size

- Pacifica Hawaiian Ruby Guava Body Butter - I loved this lotion and the scent.  I think Pacifica will be my new go-to for lotion.

- Philosophy golden butter candy shampoo, shower gel &amp; bubble bath - This had a nice scent.

- Caudalie Vinosource S.O.S. Morning Rescue Eye Cream - I did not like the texture of this.  It wasn't greasy, which was nice, but it almost felt like it was watery.

- Philosophy purity made simple one-step facial cleanser - I've always loved this stuff.  Would repurchase if cruelty-free.

- psssst! Instant Dry Shampoo - I liked this.  Would consider repurchasing.

- Gilchrist &amp; Soames Relaxing Sea Fennel Body Lotion - I did not like the scent of this and found the formula to be too watery.

- Lush Rose Jam Shower Gel - Why don't they sell this year-round!  I will buy a vat of it when it comes out again during the holidays.

- Philosophy hands of hope hand and cuticle cream - This was a fine hand cream.  No scent and not too greasy.

- Origins Ginzing eye cream - I liked this.  Would repurchase if cruelty-free.

- Johnson's baby shampoo - I got this to see if it would clean my beautyblender, but I didn't think it did a very good job.

- Yaby natural finish liquid foundation in buff - This was actually the perfect shade for me and did not feel too heavy or greasy.

- epice Purifying Exfoliant, Therapeutic Moisturizer, and Hydrating Facial Cleanser - Nothing special for me.

- Urban Decay Primer Potion Anti-Aging - This was my first UDPP, and I did not like this formula.  It was way too greasy on me.

- Coola Mineral Sunscreen Natural BB Cream - I did not like the consistency of this, and it left my face feeling greasy.

- Strivectin Present Perfect Antioxidant Defense Lotion - Nothing special for me.

- GlamGlow Youthmud Tingle Exfoliate Treatment - I thought this was great.  The tingling was only uncomfortable the first time I used it and then it got better.

- Fresh Sugar Advanced Therapy Lip Treatment - Works great.  It got a little melty over time, though.

- Origins VitaZing SPF - This was a nice tinted moisturizer.  It doesn't have a lot of coverage, however.

- Illamasqua Hydra Veil Rehydrating Gel - I found the texture to be very gloppy. 

- jouer luminizing moisture tint in bronze - This made my very orange.  

- Dr. Andrew Weil for Origins Mega-Bright Skin Illuminating Moisturizer - This was just okay.

- Korres Cherry Lip Gloss - This little sample lasted me forever.  I liked the smell.

- Supergoop! CC Cream Daily Correct Light to Medium Self-Adjusting Shade - I loved this and bought the full size already.

Foils/Single Use

- Paula's Chioce Skin Perfecting 8% AHA Gel - I liked this.  I've been trying out different exfoliaters from Paula's Choice, and I would consider buying the full size of this.

- Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle - I loved this, especially the smell.  Would buy a full size.

- Kat Von D Unlock-it Makeup Remover Wipes - These burned my eyes.  Would not purchase.

- No. 4 Volumizing Conditioner - This did not do anything special for my hair.

- Freeman Facial Lava Clay Mask Cinnamon &amp; Moroccan - This left my face feeling very smooth, but something about it made my eyes sting, so I would not repurchase.

- Nars Tinted Moisturizer in Bisque - The color was a little too orange for me, but I loved the formula.  Would consider buying a full size in a different shade.

- Freeman Facial Purifying Paper Mask in Star Fruit - This was my first paper mask, and I really liked it.  I liked the scent of this mask as well.

- Dr. Brandt XYY face cream - Nothing special for me.
- Paula's Choice RESIST Barrier Repair Moisturizer with Retinol - I liked this as a nighttime moisturizer.  It didn't feel too heavy or greasy.  Would consider buying full-size.
- Josie Maran 100% Pure Argan Oil Light - This was lighter than the typical face oil, but still not for me.
- Paula's Choice Earth Sourced Antioxidant Natural Moisturizer - This was a little too light for me.
- Ole Hendrikson vitamin C brightening serum - I did not notice any difference using this.  I liked the smell, though.
- Murad illuminating Day Moisture SPF 30 - Nothing special for me.  I have yet to find a Murad protect that I really like.
 
Perfume Samples
- Tory Burch - Too heavy for me.
- Joan Vass L'eau de Cristal - I really did not like the way this smelled.
- Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien - I loved the way this smelled.
Tossed

- POP Beauty lip gloss in Peony Petal - The infamous gloss from the ipsy bag finally started to turn so I tossed.

- Tinibeauty Shadow Tint in Spiced Rum - This started to smell worse than the POP Beauty lip gloss.

- Alterna Bamboo Style Texturizing Body Boost Volumizing Liquid Powder deluxe sample - This just left my hair feeling greasy.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 1, 2014)

I am going to keep track of my empty products in June and post here.  I really like reading this thread!

@@CurlyTails Wow, great job.  You had so many empties in May.


----------



## blushingsooner (Jun 1, 2014)

Here are my May Empties!

Full Size:

Head and Shoulders Itchy Scalp Care - 2 in 1 - I have an itchy scalp so I use this a couple times a week and really like it. Usually follow it with a hair mask, will repurchase

Rusk Deep Shine Color Care Lock-in treatment - this was good for detangling, probably won't repurchase tho.

Clear Damage and Color Repair Shampoo - rotated this with the head and shoulders. Probably won't repurchase, nothing special

Macadamia Deep Repair Mask - I know this is crazy but I didn't like this that well. Not worth the price and won't be repurchasing

Wen Sweet Almond Mint Cleansing Conditioner - there's actually a little bit left in this but I'm tossing it. Really irritated my scalp.

Dove Advanced Care Deoderant - I think the scent name is Revive - this is kinda of expensive but I really liked it, Dove doesn't usually work that well for me but this did. I'd repurchase

Dial Hello Kitty Hand Soap - I love Hello Kitty and this smelled good so I'd repurchase

Aveeno Positively Radiant Brightening Cleanser - nothing special, won't repurchase

Yes to Cucumbers Facial Towelettes - this kind of stung my face a bit. I won't repurchase

Equate Blue Mint Mouth Wash - my fave flavor, will repurchase

Up and Up cottons ovals - already repurchased, use them daily

Maybelline Clean Express eye make up remover - this was the gel formula and it was weird lol, won't repurchase

Tweezers man tweezers -  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried to use these as an actual tool and I bent them and they won't work anymore

Smashbox photo finish primer - Good but not my fave, won't repurchase

Deluxe/Travel Size:

Jergens BB Body Cream - liked this and have purchased full size

Ahava velvet cream wash - this was nice but won't purchase, too expensive

Pink Pretty and Pure body mist - had this for forever, it was a nice clean scent

BBW fresh picked strawberries pocket bac - love these

Thebalm - put a lid on it eyeshadow primer - have already purchased full size

Origins gin zing eye cream - I liked this and may eventually purchase after i use up some stuff

Coola classic sunscreen - liked this but won't purchase due to price

Foil Packets:

Palmers skin therapy oil for face - liked this but have some oils I'm using at the moment

Garner Fructis Sleek and Shine Shampoo and Conditioner - liked these, and I really like foil packets of shampoo and conditioner for traveling


----------



## missionista (Jun 1, 2014)

May was a great month!

LUSH Noriko soap, (full size, appx 8 oz.)

Scholl Crystal Ice Spray (full size  75mL)

L’Occitane en Provence, Sugarcube bath fizz (1fizz, 1 oz.)

Sephora Age Defy Moisture Cream SPF 15 (sample, 5mL)

VMV Hypoallergenics Armada Face Cover SPF 30 (sample 5 g)

Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry Touch Sunscreen (sample, 1 oz.)

Bobbi Brown Protective Face Lotion, SPF 15 (sample, 1.5mL)

Pur Lisse Pur Protect Essential Dialy Moisturizer (sample, 4 mL)

Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair Moisturizer (sample, 2mL)

Annick Goutal Eau d’Hadrien EDT (sample, 1.7 mL)

Bond No.9 Fire Island (sample, 1.7 mL)

Stri-vectin SD eye cream (sample, 1 ml)

Fragonard Belle de Nuit (sample, 2 mL)


----------



## BSquared (Jun 1, 2014)

May empties:

*Full size*

Pantene aqua light conditioner: my husband actually finished the last half of this because I hated it. Made my hair a frizzy mess. His shaved head self liked it though!

Benefit porefessional: already repurchased. Always will. This was the big old size they offered over the holidays, I hope it comes back this year!

B&amp;BW 3 wick in Dolce and Rio Glow

Philosophy take a breath moisturizer: eh. I wish I would have opened this now vs march. Wasn't enough when it was still cold and I was dry. I bet it would be nice in the summer. Not sure if I'll re buy.

B&amp;BW lotion in honeysuckle Rome amore or something like that

Spa perfect makeup wipes: used on swatches only

Too faced shadow insurance

Benefit they're real mascara

*deluxe*

Diorshow extase mascara: ok after it dried way out. Not worth the price. Would not buy

Buxom mascara: didn't like it. Flaked on me a ton

*foil/single use*

- freeman avacado oatmeal mask: liked

- Mark Jacobs genius gel foundation/ rendezvous concealer: foundation foil was a joke, it covered like half my forehead. Concealer was ok. Wouldn't buy.

- boscia bb cream: think this was my last one of these? Maybe? I had a ton

- nars tinted moisturizer: I really liked this!

- smashbox bb cream: I liked this one too!

- givenchy mister light: biggest foil ever I got like 2 weeks out of this. It was ok, wouldn't buy.

*tossed*

Hot tools curling iron. It died. This was maybe my 3rd one of these? Switched brands for my new one but I'll probably go back to them when this one dies.

***not my best month. Here's to more empties in June!!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jun 1, 2014)

This was my first month of keeping track of what I used up, tossed, or gave away. Here goes!

*full size:*
anatomicals your nose smells rose body cleanser 
carmex moisture lock balm - will repurchase
first aid beauty blemish patrol pads - didn't seem to make a difference for me :/
anatomicals puffy the eyebag slayer - I think I prefer the Klorane version
clinique sparkle skin body exfoliating cream - definite repurchase. this stuff is great!
 
*deluxe samples:*
supersmile ultimate lip treatment - I think the sunscreen gave it a strange taste
kiehl's creme de la corps - love it
kate somerville d-scar - love it working on my second sample
anemone candle - nice, but not much throw
serious skincare glycolic gommage - a little harsh for my skin
hey honey exfoliating mask - I prefer Boscia's peel off black mask. wished this smelled/looked like honey
opi swiss hand guard - amazing peppermint fragrance, will definitely repurchase
burts bees day lotion - meh. I used this as a hand cream
gilchrest and soames body wash - fine, but won't repurchase
no. 4 shampoo - I really liked the fragrance
carmex #834 - a product test from carmex labs, but had a slight wintergreen fragrance that I didn't love
votivo candle - cute design, not a ton of fragrance
peter thomas roth laser free resurfacer - not bad, but won't repurchase
clinique acne solutions clarifying toner - very drying
b kamins vegetable cleanser - this seemed too harsh for my face so I used it as a body wash
camille beckman glycerine hand therapy - I liked the texture but not the fragrance
 
*sprays:*
harvey price hello
stella mccartney l.i.l.y.
tom ford black orchid
acqua di parma acqua nobile magnolia
bvlgari eau the blanc mini vials x3
acqua di parma acqua nobile iris - probably won't purchase a full size of any of these
 
*foils:*
whish hair inhibitor towelette - couldn't tell if it worked or not
sibu sea buckthorn clarifying toner
no. 4 conditioner - liked the fragrance
sundari body exfoliator - I really liked the fragrance and the size of the grit
john frieda shampoo/conditioner 
loreal miracle blur eye smoother 
paula's choice 2% bha lotion 
benefit the big easy
burberry brit fragranced tattoo
 
*tossed:*
beauty rocks ipsy bag
sinful colors cupids arrow
color club baldwin blues
china glaze brownstone

la splash sealant - sticky
pacifica eyeshadow duo - very little pigmentation and a depotting failure
pop plump pout replacement - stinky
laura mercier tinted moisturizer compact f/s - the color was off and it's thick and hard to blend. the liquid TM is much nicer
laura mercier tinted moisturizer compact sample
Be a Bombshell one stick in  sunset
Be a Bombshell lip crayon in shameless - gritty glitter
maybeline fit me stick - no staying power and very little coverage
nyx loose ultra pearl e/s - very messy 
kat von d celebutard - the color washes me out
clinique high impact mascara f/s
gwp clinique e/s quad - the texture was gritty
clinique e/s quad f/s - ditto
benefit bobby pin - came in the holiday advent calendar
pop beauty lip crayon rose romance - strangely opaque and unflattering on me
starlooks liner in topaz - I like the Cynthia Rowley silver liner much better...smaller glitter particles and smoother application
 
*gave away:*
by terry bag
beauty brands bag
kenra hairspray
big sexy mousse
st. tropez gradual tanner


----------



## OohLala21 (Jun 2, 2014)

May Empties

*Full Size:*

Caress Evenly Gorgeous Exfoliating body wash 

BBW Foaming Hand Soap (Snow Kissed Mint)

Revlon Lip Butter (Gumdrop)

Boscia Blotting Linens (Pink Peppermint)

Silk Dreams cleansing conditioner 

*Deluxe:*

Jurlique Radiance Serum 

Soap &amp; Glory Scrub of Your Life 

GlamGlow Tinglexfoliate mask 

Ole Henriksen Invigorating Night Gel

Briogeo Deep Conditioner 

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel 

Benefit They're Real 

Pixi Lash Booster Mascara

Ole Henriksen Truth Serum 

*Foil:*

First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream

Bumble &amp; Bumble Thickening shampoo

*Perfume Sample:*

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## mauu (Jun 2, 2014)

The highlights of my May empties were


*Avène Clean-Ac cream: *A nice moisturizer that didn't irritate or sting after adapalene. Might repurchase but it's kind of pricey.
*MAC Cremesheen glass Calypso Beat*: Had mixed feelings about this one. Sometimes the formula felt goopy, sometimes it was amazing. The color was nothing special but it was a nice everyday gloss. Might repurchase in another shade, this one was limited edition from last year's Tropical Taboo collection.
I also tossed Aura Cacia's Tamanu and Rosehip oils. I suspect they were expired and the former caused one of the worst breakouts I've had in a long while. *shudder*


----------



## kira685 (Jun 2, 2014)

*May Empties:*

L'Occitane - Cleansing And Softening Shower Oil With Almond Oil (deluxe)

Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion Skin Exfoliant (deluxe)

Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo (deluxe)

Number 4 Reconstructing Masque (foil)

TONI&amp;GUY Cleanse Shampoo (deluxe)

TONI&amp;GUY Nourish Conditioner (deluxe)

Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip &amp; Cheek Stain (deluxe)

Briogeo Deep Conditioning Mask (deluxe)

Sephora Collection Age Defy Moisture (deluxe)

Gloss Moderne High-Gloss Shampoo (full)

H2O Plus Aquafirm Micro-Collagen Moisturizer (deluxe)


----------



## goldendarter (Jun 3, 2014)

I only found this thread about halfway into May, but I'm really excited to keep up with this going forward! 

Full Size: 

LJH Tea Tree Mask

Leaders Aqua Dressing Mask

Etude House Tea Tree Mask

Face Wraps Avocado Mask

25CC Hair Booster

Klorane Eye Patch

Etude House AC Clinic Pink Powder

Deluxe Samples:

MUAC 25% Mandelic Peel

Simple Cleansing Cloths

Jergens BB Body Cream

Whish Shave Cream

Harvey Prince Hello

GlamGlow YouthMud

DCH Cleansing Oil

Strivectin SD Intensive Concentrate

N. 4 Shampoo

Recipe Slowganic Cleansers x 3

Foil Sample:

Nyakio Face Polish

Cotz Tinted Sunscreen x 2


----------



## Monika1 (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm amazed at how many things people are finishing! I think for me it was just:

a non-aerosol spray bottle of sunscreen, Neutrogena, I think

Zero Frizz Corrective Hair Serum, stage 3

a Jason Apricot shampoo

the matching conditioner

Alima Cool 2 foundation powder

some ProNamel toothpaste

Nubar Diamont topcoat

Maybe I just need to keep better track of things? Or, then again, I didn't use any sample size items.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 4, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> I only found this thread about halfway into May, but I'm really excited to keep up with this going forward!
> 
> Full Size:
> 
> ...


How did you like the Nyakio face polish?  I have really wanted to try it.


----------



## jedavis (Jun 4, 2014)

May empties:

*Full Size*

Macadamia Deep Repair Mask

Skintimate Skin therapy shave cream

Studio 35 Beauty eye makeup remover

Jack Black Beard Lube

Maybelline Line Stilletto

Chapstick

*Deluxe*

Sexy Hair Spray Clay

Alterna Bamboo Abundant Volume Conditioner

Alterna Bamboo Kendi Oil

Lorac Eye Primer

Marc Jacobs Lash Lifter Gel Mascara

Ren Glycolactic Radiance Renewal Mask

*Samples*

Phyto Volume Express Conditioner

Paula's Choice Shine Stopper

Paula's Choice Skin Perfecting BHA Gel x2

Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Toner

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## goldendarter (Jun 7, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> How did you like the Nyakio face polish?  I have really wanted to try it.


I liked it a lot better than the body scrub, that's for sure! The face polish smelled a bit nicer (thought it was still a very assertive smell - coffee and... .something I still can't figure out), but had the same texture. The grains in it were just too much for my face. I don't like physical exfoliation very much, and this is a pretty gritty exfoliator. If you like that though, you may like this one.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 21, 2014)

I needed to do an empties today, couldnt wait until june were over, cause I had way to much already.

*Full size:*
*Matrix Biolage hydratheraphie Shampoo -* Nice and moisturizing shampoo. Really good for my bleached and dry hair. Would repurchase but have to much already.
*Macadamia Healing Oil 120ml - *Took me a year to finish. I love it to death, but i'm tired of the smell. Will repurchase after a while!
*Essie Pretty In Pink* - Beautiful pale pink color. One of my all time fav colors. It's so subtle and yet pretty on the nails!
*Nails Inc Caviar Topcoat* - A good topcoat however it got so thick when I've used up almost half. Were a pain to use up the rest..
*Lorèal Revitalift Rejuvenating Smoothing Toner* - Just ok, nothing special. Won't repurchase.
*LJH Tea Tree Essence* - Got this in my memebox a month or so ago.Really loved this. Have kept my skin well balanced since I started using it. Will definetly repurchase!
*Etude House Shower Brush Cleanser* - Brush cleanser, a pretty good one too. Would consider repurchasing.
*Fudge Whiter Shade Of Pearl* - A light purple toning-treatment for pale/platinum hair. I like it, but I like Redken's perfect for platinum alot more. Wont repurchase because of that.
*25CC Hair Booster *- proteinmask i recieved from memebox. Really enjoyed this mask. Would repurchase if they had it in their memeshop.
*Whitening Boost Toothpaste* - Supposed to whiten teeth in 10 days, did not experience that. Loved the toothpaste itself though. 
*Palmolive Magic Softness Foaming Handwash* - Lovely handwash. Really liked the scent. Will repurchase!
*The Body Shop Raspberry Body Butter* - Love this scent. One of my favs. Would always repurchase.
*Anatomicals Puffy The Eyebag Slayer* - Got this in a Glossybox. Really hated these. They didnt sit well on the skin, felt I had to reposition them all the time. Felt cooling tho.
*Ardell Demi Wispies* - Will always repurchase!
*Joico Deep Penetraiting Reconstructor* - Good proteinmask. However my CAT or Nexxus emergencee is 10x better so wont repurchase. Love the banana scent though!
*KICKS Body Scrub Pink Punch* - The granuels were to small, felt like it didn't exfoliate at all. The scent were the best ever. 
*Maybelline The Falsies* - Works really well on my lashes. Gives me a long, volumized and curved look that lasts all day. Ofc repurchase.

*Deluxe/Sample sizes/Masks*
-* Derma:b Body lotion* - Good, moisturizing and quick absorbing lotion. Really enjoyed this. 
- *Holika Holika Pig Nose 3-step* - Removed impurities from my nose, will repurchase this.
- *19 Real Neck PT *- Neck mask. My first ever. Was weird having a mask only on my neck. wont repurchase.
-* SD 7Days Hair Pack* (steam mask) - Good mask. Hair felt really nourished and strenghtened after use. 
- *My Beauty Diary Imperial Birds Nest mask* - Nothing special. Like other MBD masks better.
-* My Beauty Diary 2-Step Oceania* - Good and moisturizing. The effected lasted quite a while too.
- *Purederm Raspberry Collagen Mask* - My favorite Purederm mask. Moisturizes and adds a glow to my skin. The best thing; I smell like strawberries &gt;_&gt; 
- *Dewytree Black Ginseng Mask Sheet* - I broke out the day after using this. Wont repurchase.
-* SN Yew Tree Stem Cell Perfect Calming Soothing Mask* - Nice and calming. Loved this actually!
- *MATIS Response Corrective Hyaluronic Performance* - My skin felt so nice after using this for a week. It's sooo expensive though, have to think about repurchase or not.
- *MATIS Response Corrective Combleur Instant Filler* - I don't need this kind of product yet (im 21) but it were nice for a weeks use. 
*- MATIS Response Corrective Wrinkle Correcting Care *- Too heavy for me. But I'm sure this is a superb product. 
*- Davines Love Conditioner - Loved this.* Very moisturizing and detangling. Don't like the scent of davines products however.
*- Davines Melu Anti breakage long or damaged hair conditioner* - I've had this fullsize before, and I really loved it. It's a repairing and nourishing conditioner. Really does a good job too.
*- Bare Minerals Purely Nourishing Day Cream* - Weren't moisturizing enough.
-* Bare Minerals Cleanser* -. Didn't like the consistency. Felt it didn't clean my skin well.
-* Glo Minerals Sheer Tint Base* - Didn't like it. Felt like a glowing discoball while using it. 
- *Glo Therapeutics Water Resistant SPF 45* - One of the best SPF 's I've ever tried. Wont use over 50$ on it though.
- 5A Control Cleansing Gel - Tiny sample from memebox. This were a gel cleanser that didn't spread out well. Felt it didn't clean my skin.
-* Thierry Mugler - Alien Extraordinare *- LOVED this scent. I want to repurchase sooo bad. 
- *Vichy Idealia Day cream and eye cream* - Liked the eye cream as it was light and moisturizing, the day cream however gave me nothing. 
- *Kerastase Force intense* - One of my favorite intense mask treatments ever. It really strengthens and nourish deeply into the hair. Effect lasts long too. Will repurchase.
- *Banila Co CC pact *- Gave barely any coverage and were too dewy. 
- *SkinTechnologies Lash Serum* - Saw no difference at all.
- *Dr Jart Silver Label BB Cream* - Loved how it looked and felt on the skin. Maybe repurchase.
*- Hanskin Ampoule BB Cream* - Nice and light on the skin with decent coverage. Wont repurchase as it's 50$ + postage and customs fees. Too much for just a bb cream. 
*- Laneige Water Sleeping Pack *- The best sleeping mask hands down. Have backup and will repurchase.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 30, 2014)

*June Empties*

*Full Size:*

Olay 4-in-1 daily facial cloths

Fortune Cookie Soap body wash in What's This?

Sumbody exfoliating bonbon

LUSH butterball bath bomb

Bath &amp; Body Works gel hand soaps x4 (scents in Garden Strawberry and Pacific Cool Breeze)

Bath &amp; Body Works two 3-wick candles in Garden Strawberry and Lemon Mint Leaf - yes, I LOVE the Strawberry scent!

*Deluxe/Travel Size:*

LA Fresh oil-free face cleanser wipes

Redken curvaceous conditioner

Karma Naturals nail polish remover

Beauty Protector detangle spray - love this &amp; have already bought full size

Shave with Benefits mint &amp; eucalyptus shave foam - not sure about this at first, but came to love it.  Got full size in a different scent.

St. Trozpez gradual tan anti-ageing for face

Pacifica coconut crushed pearl bronzing body lotion

Clarins UV+ Ecran multi-protection

Tarte amazonian clay smart mascara

Dr. Brandt microdermabrasion

LaVanilla vanilla coconut - Favorite scent from LaVanilla!  Must buy again.

Tarte amazonian clay BB illuminating moisturizer

*Foil Packets/Trial Size:*

Living Proof perfect hair day shampoo/conditioner - Like, but need to use up many hair products before buying others.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Fresh soy face cleanser

Caswell-Massey almond &amp; aloe hand &amp; body emulsion

Nyakio Kenyan Coffee face polish - disappointed in the smell and feel of this.  Just not what I thought it would be. 

Tarte amazonian clay 13-hour blush in Dollface

Garnier 5 second blur

Olay regenerist luminous

Fresh black tea age-delay eye concentrate - love this!  Why does it have to be so expensive?

This is the first month I have kept track of my empties and posted them.  I really enjoyed doing this &amp; I think it helps me remember to actually use all the products I have.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 30, 2014)

June empties!  I'm super proud of this. 


*Hey Honey! Take it Off Mask*: This mask seems like it really worked to extract blackheads without drying my skin. I got a few uses out of this, but I haven’t repurchased. 

*Origins charcoal mask*: This mask gets a lot of hate. It didn’t damage or dry out my skin or anything, but it is too difficult to remove from the skin so I will not repurchase. 

*Clean &amp; Clear **acne spot treatment*: I finally used this up after having it and using it intermittently for over a year. It didn’t work any miracles but I would buy it again. 

*Mario Badescu special cucumber lotion*: This toner is gentle and effective. I will likely buy this but I have two full bottles of other brands of toners to use up first. 

*Chapstick *and *Blistex *lip balms: The harsh winter was rough on my skin, and I had to keep my lips hydrated. I think I have a dozen various balms open around the house and my purse so it was nice to use two of them up. 

*Spa Towells *lotion wipe: I got this from a Starlooks Starbox. It was moisturizing and worked well, but I wasn’t really a fan of the scent. Would maybe repurchase for traveling. 

*Altchek MD **depuffing eye pads*: Got these as a sample from Ulta. They were nice to use but just not something I’d buy for myself often. 

*e.l.f. shine eraser*: I go through these frequently. They work well as blotting sheets for me and the $1 price tag is awesome. 

*Zoya Remove+ polish remover*: Got this with my Earth Day order. I really did not like the smell and wouldn’t repurchase. 

*Nyx **The Curve liquid eyeliner*: After almost a year this finally dried up on me. I balked at the $15 price when I bought it, but it was really well worth it. It was also my first foray into liquid eyeliner and it made learning how to apply it very easy.

*Almay oil-free makeup remover pads*: I go through these frequently. I use them to spot-clean brushes, clean up eyeshadow fallout, etc.  The empty containers make great storage too. 

*Paula’s Choice *clear acne fighting system in regular strength: I got this from BzzAgent and it was hell on my skin. I used this for three weeks and my skin broke out in terrible cystic acne and I got a red chemical burn patch on one of my cheeks. 

*Curly Sexy Hair curling creme*: This gel was good; did not make my hair crunchy or weigh it down. The hold could be a little better but I would repurchase (especially when I find it on sale at TJ Maxx!)

*eva nyc therapy session hair mask*: I used this as conditioner every few days. It was gifted to me from my sister, who received it in an Ipsy bag. I wouldn’t repurchase because it didn’t do anything special and it comes with a hefty price tag for all it is.

*Healthy Sexy Hair soy renewal*: This argan-oil type product is one I’ve been using since March 2013. I had two travel sized bottles of this (my Ipsy and my sister’s Ipsy— she doesn’t use many hair products.)  They lasted me over a year, so a full-sized bottle of this would likely last a long time! It kept my hair in good condition; I would repurchase. 

*Living Proof full thickening cream*: This didn’t make a difference on my curly hair; would not purchase. 

*Carol’s Daughter monoi oil: *The sample from Ulta was enough for me to use it three times. I would possibly buy this in the future but I have other hair products to use first. 

*abba firm hold hair spray: *This came in an Ulta sampler as well. I didn’t particularly like the smell so I wouldn’t buy this. 

*Dove oxygen moisture shampoo and conditioner: *These came from PinchMe. Unfortunately I think they dried out my hair a little so I wouldn’t repurchase.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 30, 2014)

*June Empties!*




*Full Size*

1. *BBW Winter Candy Apple* *Shower Gel *10 fl oz 295 ml-this was a little over powering for me for every day. Would not repurchase this scent

2. *BBW Winter Candy Apple Whipped Shimmer Body cream* 5.3 oz 153g-LOVE this stuff.  Wish it was available all the time minus the sparkle.  It hydrates so good!  

3. *Gilette Satin Care Shave Ge*l 8.4 oz 238g-My HG shave gel.  Whenever I stray from this to try something new I always regret it!  I love all the scents and formulations

4. *Up &amp; Up Cotton Rounds 100 count*-these are cheap and effective but I am currently using the Sephora ones which are thicker and softer.  May not buy these next time.

*Deluxe Size*

1. *BBW Eucalyptus Mint &amp; Waves Candle *1.3 oz 36g-Loved this scent! It was light, clean and fresh.

2. *BBW Sunset Beach Candle *1.3 oz 36g-LOVED this scent.  Bought the whole "summer" collection in handsoaps at SAS

3. *BBW Tiki Beach Candle *1.3 oz 36g-loved the light, fresh scent of this.  

4. *Illume Thai Lily candle* .7 oz 20g-HATE Illume candles.  Will not buy ever again.  No scent cast, candles "leak" oil.  They seem cheap to me

5. *Votivo candle*-This had good scent cast but I did not like the smell.  Would likely not purchase.  This little tin burned my entertainment stand and the lid is stuck on there.  My own fault as the tin is metal.  I prefer glass containers!

6.  *Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Tri Wheat Leave in Conditioner* 1.7 fl oz 50ml- I am pretty sure this stuff dried my hair out.  I used 4 squirts on my waist length thick hair and my hair looked and felt horrible.  Would not purchase.  Glad I got to try this via Ipsy.

7. *Gilchrist &amp; Soames Body Lotion*-1.5 fl oz 45ml-hate this stuff.  Liquidy, not moisturizing, does not smell good.  Hope BB stops sending it!

8. *Spa Resource Vanilla Grapefruit Hand Cream* 1.7 fl oz 50ml-hated this stuff.  It smelled weird, fake and plasticy.  Was also sticky/tacky.  I wanted to use it up so I used it as body lotion for a few days. Would not purchase.

9. *CO Bigelow no 4104 Conditioner *1 fl oz 30ml-got this at a Kimpton hotel I stayed in, in SF in Oct.  Smelled good but was nothing miraculous.  Would not buy.

10. *True Blue Paraffin Super Softening Hand lotion* 1 fl oz 20ml-loved the moisturization, hated how greasy it was.  I left grease prints on everything I touched for HOURS after wards.  Will not repurchase.

11.* Origins Plantscription Anti Aging Cleanser* 1 fl oz 30ml-I do not like cream cleansers.  This stuff made my face squeaky clean yet did nothing for me.  Would not purchase.

12. *Stila skincare Coming Clean Revitalizing Gel Cleanser *0.17 fl oz5ml-This has a minty tingle (I hate mint).  Did nothing for my skin.  Would not purchase.

13. *Urban Decay Lip Junkie Lipgloss in Midnight Cowboy*. 0.12 fl oz 3.6ml-I love UD but I  HATE this gloss.  It is so sticky and minty.  Ugh proud I used it all but would never buy.

14. *Mario Badescu AHA Botanical Body Soap* -did not like the smell, lack of lather or the way this made my skin feel.  Would not purchase.

15. *Willa Naturals on the go gentle cleansing lavender face towelettes* 10 pack-these were meh.  I like the small travel size of them but did not feel they were effective in getting things out.  Glad they did not smell too strongly of lavender.

*Foils*

1. *Professional Sebastian Penetraitt Strenghtening and Repair Conditioner* 0.24 fl oz 10ml-this was ok.  Nothing amazing.  Would not purchase

2. *Biore Deep Pore Charcoal Cleanser* 0.049 oz 1.4g-there was only enough use for one time but there was a coupon which is intriguing enough to make me want to purchase this when I get through my 18 other cleansers.

3. *Uberliss Hydrating Shampoo *1 fl oz 30ml-I got 3 uses out of this and was pretty impressed.  Would consider purchasing when I get through all my shampoo liters and samples.

4.* First Aid Beauty Skin Rescue Purifying Mask with red clay* .27 fl oz 8ml-this was the first, first aid beauty product I did not hate!  It was a pain to get off so I would likely not repurchase as I do not feel the benefits were so amazing to warrant all the work involved in removal!

5.* L'Occitane Shampoo for dry and damaged hair *0.20 fl oz 6ml-this stuff was horrible!  Did not lather and made my hair feel so gross.  I had to take another shower and wash with a different shampoo. Would not purchase ever.

6. *Dr. Hauschka Rejuvenating Mask* 0.08 fl oz 2.5ml-I used this even though it expired 4/14.  I did not notice any amazing results.  Would not purchase.

7. Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So fresh card-I liked the scent for the 2 seconds it lasted.

Perfume

1. *Armani Code* 0.05 fl oz 1.5ml-this scent is not my cup of tea but the lasting power of this stuff is amazing!  I could smell it on me well after an 8 hour work day.  Most scents fade on me before lunch time.  So that stuck out about this scent.

2. *Especially Escada Delicate notes*-I did not like this fragrance.  Had to force myself to finish it.

3. *Ralph Lauren Romance* 0.05 fl oz 1.5ml-I like florals which I think this is but I did not like this fragrance.  It felt cloying to me.

4. *Mystery Marc Jacobs fragrance*-the name of it rubbed off.  I assumed by the white top Daisy, but I hate the smell of Daisy so no clue what it was.  It smelled good and I liked it but have no idea what it was!  Lol

5. *Versace Bright Crystal Absolu*-I enjoyed this.  Will put on my list for maybe some day.  I stopped counting after 45 sample tubes of perfume.  I have lots of minis and roller balls plus full size bottles and fragrance mists so perfume is the last thing I need!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 30, 2014)

Didn't get through much this month, hopefully next month is better!

June empties

Full size

La fresh face wipes, pack of 30

Suki exfoliating foaming cleaner (tossed, became too hard to use)

Deluxe/travel

Hourglass veil mineral primer

Jane iredale tantasia


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 30, 2014)

Items used up in June (it was a good month!):

Full Size:


Lush Bathbombs – Snowman &amp; Twilight – loved them both.
Ulta Smooth &amp; Protect Conditioner – just ok
Urban Decay Lip Junkie Lipgloss in Naked – I loved this. This was my car gloss…took me about a year and a half of near daily use to use it up. I probably won’t rebuy in the near future since I have a ton of glosses to use up, but may purchase in the future.
Avon Anew Age Transforming Foundation – This had gotten fairly old, so I’m glad I got it used up. I liked the formula and will consider purchasing again after I’ve used up all of the other ones I have.
Bliss Lemon + Sage Body Butter – really nice and moisturizing. I can see myself purchasing this again in the future.

Deluxe Size:


Aveda Refreshing Cleansing Bar – I used this to clean makeup brushes and it worked great for that.
C.O. Bigelow Rosemary and Mint Superb Body Cleanser – I loved the scent and how refreshing it was. It didn’t lather well, though.
Jergens BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream – Nothing special
SW Basics Makeup Remover – worked well enough
Celia Wong Anti-aging Rose Serum Spray – lovely scent; felt luxurious.
Kinerase C8 Peptide Intensive Treatment
Gilchrist &amp; Soames Body Lotion x 2 – too thin, but I liked the scent
Honest Healing Balm – works really well on my elbows
Stila Skincare Face the Day Moisturizing Gel Cream – Liked this
St. Tropez Instant Glow Body Lotion – I don’t like self tanners, but I did like this. It gave my legs a little color and washed off. No orangey look.
Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish Hot Cloth Cleanser – Very nice! Loved the scent and how refreshed my skin felt
Bare Minerals Multi Wrinkle Repair – meh…did not repair my wrinkles, lol
H2O+ Deep Sleep Recovery Cream – moisturizing but not greasy. I liked this for night time.
Mario Badescu Ceramide Eye Gel – just okay
Philosophy Miracle Worker Miraculous Anti-Aging Eye Cream
Bare Minerals Bare Skin Foundation – had this sample made at Sephora so I could try it out. Didn’t like. I thought if felt really oily on my skin.
Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapy – loved this.
Davines Lovely Smoothing Shampoo
Diorshow Extase Mascara – I liked this, but it tried out faster than many other mascaras I’ve tried. Three months was just about perfect. Not sure I would’ve gotten another week out of it. But that’s ok when I have such a huge stockpile of mascaras anyway.
Bare Minerals Pretty Amazing Lipgloss in Confidence – yay! I finished two lip glosses this month. This was a gloss that I kept in my desk drawer at work. I finally finished it up on the last day of the month. Pretty color!
Foils:


Davines Love Conditioner
Davines OI All in One Milk
Caudalie Premier Cru x 2 – love this stuff!
Bosley Revive Shampoo and Conditioner – nothing special
Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer – not my favorite
La Fresh Waterproof Makeup Remover Wipe – works well enough

Perfume (yay...focused on using up some samples and got through quite a few):


Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange Solid Perfume Sample – loved the scent, didn’t last long though
Pacifica Tuscan Tahitian Gardinia Solid Perfume Sample – eh…just ok.
DKNY Be Delicious Intense
Sage + Fasten Aware mini roller ball – nice scent
Escada Cherry in the Air sample – Mmmm…pretty
Chloe by Chloe sample – I got a ton of compliments on this one
Jessica Simpson Vintage Bloom – Nice scent
Lancome Tresor – just ok
Harvey Prince Hello – really like this
Tossed:


Four YSL eyeshadows that I depotted several months ago. The color payoff was terrible and I just decided to toss them rather than letting them take up precious real estate in my make up drawer.
Simple Revitalizing Eye Roll-On – I just didn’t really care for the way this made my eyes feel. I didn’t notice any difference with it either.
Yaby Concealer – this has gotten old and just doesn’t blend well anymore.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 1, 2014)

*full size:*

koh gen do cleansing water sheets x30 - amazing, but pricey
carmex everyday lip conditioner - smells like a dreamsicle
dr dennis gross acne pads - these appear to get the job done but BURN LIKE THE DEVIL. I can't bring myself to repurchase when Neutrogena sells a product for $25 less with the same active ingredient that doesn't burn. the DDG pads are definitely nicer quality, but the formulation is way too harsh
 
*deluxe:*
sonya dakar flash facial - love it, wish it were cheaper
eva nyc hair therapy mask
strivectin exfoliator
invati shampoo
invati conditioner
st ives apricot scrub
h2o+ sea lotus body wash
earthly delight shampoo
aveda tourmaline charged exfolating cleanser
aveda after sun hair mask
h2O+ aqualibrium cleanser - I didn't find the spheres very exfoliating, but they were pretty to look at
air repair rescue balm - found there was about 40% left in the tube after it was "empty" by cutting it open
davines love shampoo
everyday beauty makeup remover cloths
epice moisturizer
dr. hauschka creamy cleanser
suki exfoliate foaming cleanser - really nice
alterna cc caviar cream
vitabath dream pink frosting shower gel
h2O+ night oasis hydrator
 
*foils:*
davines love conditioner
davines oi treatment
suave naturals leave in cream
glamglow supermud clearing treatment 
alterna bamboo kendi oil
garnier marvelous oil
 
*sprays/vials:*
gucci flora glamorous gardenia - like it
bvlgari omnia indian garnet - love it
realtree - hate it
juliette has a gun anyway - meh
nicole ritchie - no thanks
beyonce rise - ditto
clean shower fresh - ditto
 
*gave away:*
glam natural mascara d/s

 
*tossed:*
marc anthony beach waves spray - hated the coconut smell
bab lash out f/s - stinky


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 1, 2014)

Used up a Pantene conditioner, several Bath &amp; Body Works shower gels that had been sitting around my shower close to empty for awhile, Covergirl 3 in 1 foundation, and in the last day, I used up my travel size Benefit Total Moisture Cream and It's Potent eye cream.


----------



## Margiee (Jul 1, 2014)

June empties! So many! Is it weird that starting a new month is my favorite because I get to read everyone else's empties and it makes me ridiculously happy?

*COTZ face SPF 40 (foil)* loved this, kind of surprised me how much.  I didn’t feel like I needed to wear any foundation because it just blurred out my skin a little.

*Thebalm Apple AHA Daily Face Moisturizer (foil)* I received this sample with my order during their 50% off sale.  I got almost a week’s worth of wear from the generous foil (only put on at night, used a different daytime moisturizer).  Liked but felt it a little abrasive somehow, like my skin tingled /burnedwhen I put it on.  However, no break outs or inflammation but probably will no purchase. 

*Maybelline Fitme Pressed Powder in Porcelain (full size)* I have other drugstore pressed powders I like better.  Found this shad to be a little on the light side even in winter and definitely do not need for the summer.  Did not do much to control shine.

*Julep Glycolic Hand Scrub (1 oz tube)* Bought this as an add on when I first started Julep. I liked it quite a bit when I used it, but did not find myself reaching for a hand scrub often.  I did not enjoy the scent- too chemical/fake citrus.   I like the concept and since I have used this one consistently I may look for a nice inexpensive drugstore version.  Any suggestions?

*Whish Shave Cream acai grapefruit flavor (0.75 oz tube)* This smelled fantastic but I do not find any difference using this rather regular soap to shave my legs. 

*Covergirl Lashblastlength mascara in brown black *Love the covergirl formula.  I have a couple tubes of clump crusher right now. I think I like the length brush better than the clump crusher so I might switch back to it once I finish up.

*Olay Regenerist Micro-sculpting Cream (foil)* I’m 21 and have no wrinkles so I can’t speak to the cream doing what it was meant to.  I liked it fine but wouldn’t want to purchase as I have had olay break me out in the past and don’t trust it.  This one didn’t seem to from a single use though. 

*Crest Anticavity Toothpaste (full size)* Super boring but usable.  I have one with scope now which I like the flavor of better.

*StiVectin-SD Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles (0.25 oz)* This lasted forever.  I’m not great with putting on eye cream but I’m trying to get better.  I don’t have wrinkles to improve, but I do think this helped with my undereye circles when used consistently.  I probably won’t rebuy because of the price, but will try to be more consistent with my eye cream use and will jump at another GWP sample. 

*Origins GinZing Energy Boosting Moisturizer (0.5 oz)* I adored this sample, already purchased a full size. 

*BeeKind Body Lotion (30 mL)* I Liked the scent but didn’t really find the lotion to be that moisturizing.  Wouldn’t purchase but not upset that I got a sample of it. 

*Philosphy Miracle Worker Anti-aging Moisturizer (1 oz)*  Probably shouldn’t have tried to use this during the humid summer, it made me feel greasy when I used it as a night time moisturizer and while I didn’t really feel like I broke out way more I didn’t feel like it was less.  Would not repurchase. 

*AHAVA Dead Sea Osmoter Concentrate(0.17 Oz)* I don’t think I used this right maybe? I tried using it as a night time moisturizer.  Would not repurchase unless I learned what it is supposed to do. 

*Bare Minerals Multi-wrinkle Repair (0.17 Oz)* I liked this decently but it didn’t stand out to me as something truly amazing so I probably won’t purchase a full size.  Did like it as a sample though, it didn’t make me feel gross/greasy and did moisturize without break outs. 

*Gilhearst and Soames Body Lotion (1.5 Oz) x2* Ack.  Hated this, got it in birchbox and just no.  Didn’t like the smell (powdery and weird), didn’t like the texture (too runny).  Proud of myself for using it up because the bottles are a nice size and reusable. 

*Philosophy Hope in a Jar (foil)* I’ve heard other people say this dislike this, but I really like it.  I feel like I get lots of samples of it from Ulta so am debating actually buying a full size.  I like that it sinks in so fast and feels nice and moisturizing, but wish it was a little less runny in consistency. 

*Benefit It’s Potent! Eye Cream (xela pack)* My eyes were actually pretty unpuffy and my circles stayed under control while I used this.  Which is saying something considering it was during a 60-70 hour work week.  Didn’t feel overly great to put it on and I have a lot more samples of eye cream to use up before I consider a purchase, but I think this is an option with birchbox points or to get mini baby so cute benefit samples as a GWP from Ulta.


----------



## OohLala21 (Jul 1, 2014)

*June Empties*

*Full Size:*

BBW Deep Cleansing Hand Soap (Sweet Pea)

Body Shop Strawberry Body Butter

Victoria's Secret Fragrance Mist (Pure Seduction)

Jergens Natural Glow Moisturizer

Vitamin Shoppe Coconut Oil 

Clarisonic Brush Head Twin Pack (Deep Pore Cleansing)

Up &amp; Up Cotton Rounds 

Olay Fresh Effects Makeup Remover Wipes

BBW Shower Gel (Sweet on Paris)

L'Oreal True Match Powder

Fruit of the Earth Aloe Vera Gel 

SSI Moisture Mist

Em Cosmetics Lash Gallery mascara

Maybelline Define a Brow

*Deluxe:*

Stila Lip Glaze (Blush)

Pacifica Alight BB Cream

Fresh Umbrian Clay Mattifying Serum


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jul 1, 2014)

Ahh this month was a good empties month for me. Travel (work and play), plus some stars aligning on full size products. Here's my list and my take on whether I'd repurchase.

*Full size:*


*BBW Foaming Hand Soap in Provence Garden:* Yes, and I already have back ups! Love this for a spring/summer scent
*Yesto Cucumbers wipes:* These are my HG face wipe--love them! 
*BBW Foaming Hand Soap in Kitchen Lemon* Yes! This was a repeat purchase--perfect for the kitchen!
*BBW Body Wash - Cashmere Glow:* Not a fan of this scent, but I'd buy their body wash again when they have a sale.
*Fresh Soy Face Wash (small full size):* Maybe? Not until I use up my stash.
*Dr. Jart Premium BB Cream (small full size): *Yes! Good level of coverage for me.
*Ole Henriksen Truth Serum:* Yes, my HG AM face serum!
*Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation moisturizer*:  Yes, absolutely! My summer HG.
*BBW Foaming Hand Soap in Sea Island Cotton:* My fiancee loves this scent, so yes!
*Dr. Jart Black Label BB Cream:* I liked this but didn't love it. I found this one to be a little too thick compared to other Dr. J BB Creams
*Deluxe: *


*Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment clear*: Not sure I would buy for myself (price), but love samples!
*Yesto Blueberries makeup wipes:* No, I like the cucumber better!
*Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream:* Probably--love the way it smells!
*Beauty Protector Shampoo:* Meh, not amazing. Not a lot of volume using it.
*Beauty Protector Conditioner:*  See above.
*Soap and Glory Flake Away Body Polish:* No, not my favorite scent. 
*Camille Beckman Morelia Monarch hand cream:* Probably not--it was fine, but not my favorite scent or consistency. 
*Foils: *


*Bumble &amp; Bumble tousled shampoo and conditioner*: Probably wouldn't buy for myself--but I'd get another sample!
*Sephora Collection body wash in Vanilla (individual pod)*: Yes, love these for travel! And it smells like cake!
*Ole Henriksen Truth Serum x3*: This is my HG! Love when I can get these foils for travel.
*Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Peel:* Yes, I really liked this! But the price...
*Benefit Porefection Primer:* No--I'll use up the other sample I have, but that's it. Too greasy.


----------



## miss lawson (Jul 1, 2014)

June turned out to be a pretty good month for empties! I'm hoping that I'll have just as many in July.

*Full Size:*


New York Streets Freedom of Style Dry Shampoo
e.l.f. Makeup Mist &amp; Set
Venus Embrace Disposable Razors 
Burt's Bee's Island Lip Balm
Neutrogena Makeup Remover Cleansing Towelettes
Bio True Contact Solution
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration Body Wash
*Deluxe/Travel Size:*


Urban Decay B6 Vitamin-Infused Complexion Spray
Kate Somerville ExfoliKate
Boscia Luminizing Black Mask
Benefit They're Real Mascara
*Sample/Trial Size:*


L'Occitane Milk Concentrate
Phyto Express Conditioner
100% Pure Yuzu &amp; Pomelo Glossing Shampoo
Bumble and Bumble Surf Shampoo x 2
Bumble and Bumble Surf Conditioner x 2


----------



## kira685 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Full size:*

The Body Shop - Satsuma body wash - _it was fine but not something I'd go out of my way to purchase_

Clinique Acne Solutions Clarifying Lotion - _I wouldn't repurchase, it didn't seem to do anything for me_

Clinique Liquid Facial Soap - _I always like this soap just because it's simple. I wouldn't mind repurchasing when I actually need to buy soap, since I have a bit of a stash to get through at the moment_

Sensodyne Pronamel - _this is my usual toothpaste, so I repurchase consistently_

Bath and Body Works Wild Honeysuckle Body Lotion - _I'm just over these lotions, so I probably wouldn't repurchase, at least not this scent_

Nad's microwave wax - _I have a couple more jars right now, so I won't buy more until I need it_

 
*Deluxe sample/travel size:*

Murad - Rapid Collagen Infusion - _it was okay, I didn't notice any significant differences in my skin while using this_

Arcona Magic White Ice - _it was a nice lotion that soaked in well, but I don't see myself buying a full size_

Coola SPF 20 Mineral Sunscreen Unscented - _I get so many of these from subs and don't like them for my face, so I use it on my hands. I would not buy a full size._

Bain de Terre passion flower color preserving shampoo - _it was a decent shampoo, but I have such a stash to get through that I don't see myself purchasing a full size_

Bain de Terre passion flower color preserving conditioner - _not as moisturizing as I would like, but decent enough if you're also using product afterwards. I would not purchase a full size though._

Alterna Bamboo Volume 48 Hour Sustainable Volume Spray - _I like this spray, though it doesn't give me as much volume as I'd like. I just got another one, and I have a ton of other products, so I won't be purchasing a full size_

Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator - _I was excited to try this, but didn't really notice any kind of difference in my skin while using it. I would not purchase a full size_

Clinique Body Exfoliating Cream - _I found this in my travel bag and just used it on my feet to use it. I don't even know if they make this anymore, and I don't really care._

 
*Foils:*

Murad Essential-C Day Moisture Broad Spectrum SPF 30 - _this was decent enough and not super greasy, but I have a deluxe size to also get through. I don't like it better than my PC sunscreen, so I wouldn't buy a full size_

Fresh Soy Face Cleanser - _my best friend loves this cleanser, but I didn't think it was anything special. I would not purchase a full size_

 
*Trashed:*

Wild Honey Apothecary Buttermilk Sandalwood Honey Mud (deluxe) - _I probably had one application left in the little bottle, but I just couldn't bring myself to use it. It was sticky and goopy, and i didn't see any benefit after having used it a couple times. _

 
*Gave away:*

Nicka K New York Shimmer Eyeliner in Blue (full)

NYX Butter Gloss in Apple Strudel (full)


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 1, 2014)

Margiee said:


> June empties! So many! Is it weird that starting a new month is my favorite because I get to read everyone else's empties and it makes me ridiculously happy?
> 
> *COTZ face SPF 40 (foil)* loved this, kind of surprised me how much.  I didn’t feel like I needed to wear any foundation because it just blurred out my skin a little.
> 
> ...


Oh, isn't the Origins Ginzeng the best moisturizer? I love it... I use this every day and their Nigh A Mins for night time. Never been more happy with a series all-over than Origins. Their Ginzeng eye cream is the bomb too!


----------



## jayeme (Jul 1, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Oh, isn't the Origins Ginzeng the best moisturizer? I love it... I use this every day and their Nigh A Mins for night time. Never been more happy with a series all-over than Origins. Their Ginzeng eye cream is the bomb too!


Not the OP but I had to chime in - For me, not so much - I think that's what broke me out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I don't even have sensitive skin most of the time! It was either that or Napoleon Perdis primer, but I've been afraid to try either one again since it happened. Glad some people like it though!


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 1, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Not the OP but I had to chime in - For me, not so much - I think that's what broke me out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I don't even have sensitive skin most of the time! It was either that or Napoleon Perdis primer, but I've been afraid to try either one again since it happened. Glad some people like it though!


I think Origins uses a lot of plant products, which are a common source of irritants (and allergic reactions). The Ginzing line also uses citrus oils, which are phototoxic (granted, the vast majority of people won't feel the irritation that happens as a result of citrus phototoxicity). If you don't want to waste the products, you can try patch-testing to see which one caused the break-outs.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 1, 2014)

June--not the best empties month for me!!! I HAVE to start using more samples!!!

*FULL SIZE:*

_Batiste Dry Shampoo for medium brunette hair: _This left a lotttt of white cast when my hair was dark. I went blonde before I finished it and it worked fine then. I much prefer the "deep/dark" version when my hair is brown, even though it's not THAT dark brown,

_Pantene Age Defy Thickening Treatment: _Don't feel like this did much.

_B&amp;BW Foaming Hand Soap in Peach Bellini_

_B&amp;BW Triple Moisture Cream in Forever Sunshine: _ smells like lemon cake

_B&amp;BW Shower Gel in Aruba Coconut:_  Yoooo this does NOT smell like coconut to me. It says it's like lychee and island or something, but I got ZERO coconut from this. It smelled weird. Not a fan.

_Maybelline Fit Me Concealer:_ Do notttt understand the hype. Wore off in like 3 seconds on me. It does blend nicely though so maybe that's it?

_Seche Vite: _Eh. Best top coat Ive used but I feel like it makes my nails peel-y? But I like it enough to keep using it until I find something better, which I havent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

_John Freida Sheer Blonde Tone Correcting Conditioner: _Lovveeeeeddd loved loved this. My hair was GOLD after my color job (DO NOT WANT. grrrr) and this did an excellent job of toning it down.

_Bliss Body Buff in Vanilla Bergamot: _This was nice! I hate vanilla and it wasn't TOO vanilla. The reason I love it is that it doesn't make my shower slippery. Oil based scrubs leave that film and I am a klutz so I was grateful for that. I'd pick it up at TJ Maxx if I saw it there again. Wouldn't pay full price.

*DELUXE:*

_Origins Checks and Balances Frothy  Face Wash:_  I liked this a lot. I have a BOATLOAD of face wash samples to use (I use samples in the morning) but I'd buy this once I run out. My husband loovveeeddd it.

_Philosophy Loveswept fragerance vial: _Smelled good, not sure I'd buy it.

_Urban Decay Primer Potion: _I swear I'm the only person that can not make this work. It just does not work well with my eyelids.

*SINGLE USE/FOIL:*

_Glamglow Youth Mud Tinglewhatever: _I love this stuff. I know people hate it but it makes my skin soooooo soft. I'll buy it eventually.

_Matrix Exquisite Oil shampoo and conditioner: _Eh. It was fine. Wouldn't buy.

_Clinique Repair Wear uplifting cream: _I have zero opinion on this.

*TOSSED:*

_Herbal Essences Naked Dry Shampoo: _BOOOOOOOOO! Ok I kind of liked this. Smelled good and ZERO, I mean Z-E-R-O white cast. Not the best at absoarbing oil but I could look past that since it gave me no residue. However, the nozzle broke when I was half way through the bottle. Like it just wouldn't spray anything out. It wasn't clogged, I checked but it was just like I pressed the nozzle and nothing came out. No air, nothing. Not sure what happened and I don't know how to fix it, so in the trash it went!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 1, 2014)

@@BSquared that happened to me on two different bottles of the Naked Dry Shampoo-one full size and one travel size.  I'm SO MAD because, as you said, there was no residue.  I liked how it smelled so much.


----------



## slinka (Jul 1, 2014)

Man, I've managed to use up A LOT of stuff, yay!

A skin 79 bb cream, 2 dry shampoos, 2 giant shampoos and 2 conditioners, 2 tubs of hair masks, a lush leaf-in conditioner, a lush lotion, a body butter from the body shop, 4 samples of nirvana, a translucent powder, and finished off 3 mascaras. Boom! Oh, and got through a BBW aromatherapy lotion and body wash. Slowly but surely getting through my hoard!


----------



## saycrackagain (Jul 1, 2014)

JUNE [20]

Aquafresh toothpaste

Smashbox lip gloss in Aura (GWP size)

Eucerin Intensive Repair body lotion

Dial White Tea hand soap (refill size)

Eucerin Intensive Repair hand cream

Glide dental floss

Fresh Sugar Rose tinted lip balm - Sephora 2013 birthday gift

e.l.f. brow set

Bic SilkyTouch razors 10-ct.

Yes to Cucumbers face wipes 10-ct. 2x

TJ's Fuji Apple Salt Scrub from the 2013 holiday trio

Estée Lauder Sumptuous mascara (GWP size)

Boscia black mask 1-oz.

Roc Nourish eye cream

Suave Almond Verbena body wash

eos shave cream DS

Up&amp;Up nail polish remover blue

TJ's Enrich moisturizer

Crest 3D White Luxe toothpaste

Tossed:

Rimmel blush in Autumn Catwalk

e.l.f. blush in Pink Passion

Maybelline eyeshadow 8-pan in Brights


----------



## BSquared (Jul 1, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> @@BSquared that happened to me on two different bottles of the Naked Dry Shampoo-one full size and one travel size. I'm SO MAD because, as you said, there was no residue. I liked how it smelled so much.


That seriously sucks although I'm glad to know it wasn't just me!


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 1, 2014)

*Full Size*

*Olay Body Wash - Silky Berry*: I remember thinking this smelled amazing when I first used it (like, I couldn't stop sniffing amazing) - but I quickly got tired of it and the scent could feel overwhelming at times. When I stopped using it every day and started rotating it with another soap, I really enjoyed using this.

*Herbal Essences Hydra-Licious &amp; Silky Boost Conditioner*: Still working on the shampoo; I really liked this.

*Burt's Bees Anti-Blemish Targeted Spot Treatment*: I got this in a fall grab-bag. This has salicylic acid in it (0.75%, which is pretty low - I'm not even sure if it's enough to even be effective) and it advertises itself as an "all natural" product. Unfortunately, this means it has multiple plant extracts which can be skin-irritants (and ineffective). Alcohol and lemon peel oil are the first two ingredients - both of which aren't good for your skin. I'm pretty ambivalent about alcohol in toner-like or spot-treatment products, but citrus oils are known to be phototoxic and don't belong in skincare (I've been using it at night for this reason). Would not buy. 

*Clarisonic Brush Head*

*Q Tips*

*Deluxe Samples*

*Clinique Acne Solutions - Clearing Gel*: this is a 1% salicylic acid gel. The alcohol is strong in this product. I didn't mind it, but I don't think I'll buy it. I'm currently using the Neutrogena Acne Stress Control 3-in-1 Hydrating Acne Treatment, which is 2% salicylic acid and a much better product (and a better deal - I got it on Amazon for $8 and it comes in a 2 fl oz tube).

*Escada - Especially Escada*: I really liked this - floral but not overwhelming.

*benefit - They're Real! mascara*: This has been open for 4 months. I don't wear mascara (there's inevitable smudging and flaking - and I just don't like the feel of it) so I've only used this a couple of times. It was nice.

*Foils*

*sisley - Gentle Eye and Lip Make-Up Remover*: did not irritate my eyes, and it was a very nice product overall. Would not buy because it's ridiculously expensive.

*benefit - Foamingly Clean Facial Wash and Refinished Finish Facial Polish Duo Pack*: the foaming wash was nice (super fragranced, but I did like the smell); the facial polish (exfoliator) has microbeads and glycolic acid. These were okay - I'm not sure if I trust benefit with skincare products, though.

I was so close to finishing up a Body Shop body lotion this month (I have less than a week's worth of use) - but that will have to wait for July empties. I also counted what samples I have left (I don't have a lot because I don't have subscription boxes) - I have 4 perfume samples, 2 foil samples (benefit foundation and a hair product sample which I'll probably give to someone), 2 deluxe samples that can be feasibly used up (benefit porefessional and Smashbox CC Cream), and 2 deluxe samples that will take me forever to use up (benefit Watt's Up, which is in my project pan, and becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, which is unopened). I'm also not a skincare/haircare product hoarder (only have what I need in these categories), so I'm very happy with my empties. 

EDIT: Regarding that Body Shop lotion... yeah, just finished it. Still going to post it in my July empties post, though


----------



## Margiee (Jul 1, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Oh, isn't the Origins Ginzeng the best moisturizer? I love it... I use this every day and their Nigh A Mins for night time. Never been more happy with a series all-over than Origins. Their Ginzeng eye cream is the bomb too!


I seriously love it.  I have been slowly using the eye cream sample as well.  I love the scent, it wakes me up and gets me all excited for the day (and to put on my make up).  I've recently found origins and have to stop myself from constantly buying things.  Their quench mask completely saved me with the bitter cold winter (that last til about April) we had this year.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 1, 2014)

Margiee said:


> I seriously love it.  I have been slowly using the eye cream sample as well.  I love the scent, it wakes me up and gets me all excited for the day (and to put on my make up).  I've recently found origins and have to stop myself from constantly buying things.  Their quench mask completely saved me with the bitter cold winter (that last til about April) we had this year.


I'm glad you feel the same way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ! Oh yea.. That mask is fabulous, and the smell!! I could buy it for the smell alone  :wub:


----------



## Margiee (Jul 1, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I'm glad you feel the same way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ! Oh yea.. That mask is fabulous, and the smell!! I could buy it for the smell alone  :wub:


Oh that smell! I think it gives me good dreams


----------



## samplegal (Jul 1, 2014)

I feel like I plowed through a lot of products this month.

*FULL SIZE:*


*Lush Ice Blue Soap Bar* -- This was beautiful to look at, but smelled like urine! No way. At $17, I did use it up, but jeez.
*Bobbi Brown Eye Liner Pencil in Walnut* -- I've had this for years. It was too pale of a brown, too subtle, and the liner was too hard for me. I understand they've since reformulated it.

*Maybelline Dream Matte Powder* -- Sniff, sniff. This has been discontinued, and it was my last one. I haven't found a powder, high-end or drug-store, that I like as much. It was really good at controlling oil.
*Joico Body Luxe Thickening Conditioner *-- Very nice, and I would use again, but I have such a stash to get through!
*Murad Eye Lift Perfector* -- This product baffles me. It's tinted, so I guess it's for day, but it has no coverage or brightening properties, and it's not quite an eye cream. I just dunno. And it only has .06 g of product, which is less than a typical eye cream sample packet, and this thing costs over $30! I just don't get it.
*Nick Chavez Ultra-Shine Honey-Peppermint Conditioner* -- Another product that smelled strongly of pee! It worked nicely, but no thanks to the scent.
*Neutrogena Oil-Free Acne Wash Redness Soothing Cream Cleanser* -- My boyfriend bought it and rejected it because it was a purely creamy cleanser, so I used it up. Not my fave style of cleanser either because it doesn't feel like it gets my skin clean, but it was ok enough to use in the morning. Didn't notice anything special about redness reduction.
*Maybelline Clean Express Facial Towelettes* -- These were ok as a first step, and though I don't love towelettes in general, I did like these over others.

*Deluxe:*


*Phyto phytovolume actif Volumizer Spray* -- Did not notice any special volumizing effects. Just meh.
*Philosophy Living Grace Shampoo, Bath &amp; Shower Gel* -- I liked this. Love this scent. Might repurchase.
*Tweek Curly Hair Solutions Hairspray in Cream Form* -- This was a Birchbox sample, and is meant to use on curly hair that's already dry. I don't have curly hair to scrunch up, so I used it as a styling cream before blow drying. It was ok that way, did an ok job smoothing, but obviously was not used as intended. Have no use for this type of product.
*Jurlique Herbal Recovery Gel* -- Love love love this! One of my HG serums. If my skin is irritated in any way, I go to this to recover, just like it says. I have another like it already.
*Ahava Extreme Day Cream* -- I did like this, and it was ok to use even on my oily skin, though it's not an ideal product for me. It's really meant for dry skin. Won't repurchase.
*Sella Natural Cleansing Bar* -- Got this in a memebox, and it was a real pleasure to use this. A gentle bar cleanser, and effective.
*Erno Laszlo Black Cleansing Bar* -- This was amazing at keeping my pores clear of blackheads! I already miss it and think about it. The tiny sample bar lasted for months! Will likely purchase.
*Benefit The Porefessional Face Primer* -- This is good at filling in the pores, but does nothing for oil control, so I only use it for specific occasions. It's a good product.
*Philosophy Purity One-Step Facial Cleanser* -- I was glad to try this since there's so much hype, and I too really like it! It feels really soothing, and gentle.
*Olay Regenerist Wrinkle Revolution Complex* -- I like the texture, and the way it sinks in. I'm surprised that I like the whole Olay skincare line.

*The Body Shop Strawberry Body Polish* -- The scent was like fresh strawberry preserves. Just scrumptious. I enjoyed using it as a shower gel, because the seeds were so few and far between, they did not do any job.
*Evologie Intensive Blemish Serum* -- This does not seem to work for me at all at zit control.
*Nume Hydro Punch Hydrating Shampoo* -- I really enjoyed this! Might purchase some time.
*Sedu Anti-Frizz Polishing Treatment* -- Not the best product I've come across for frizz reduction.
*psssst! dry shampoo* -- I like this ok. Cheap, easy, does the job.
*Rosemira See Me C Serum* -- It took a while to warm up to this, because I didn't give it a good chance at first, but it does seem to do lovely things for my skin. It's a little oily, so I just used it at night. Very expensive.
*Amla Legend Billion Hair Potion* -- Did not notice any result.
*Aloxxi Flexible Hairspray* -- Hate this hairspray! It has no hold. Like I sprayed NOTHING in my hair, and the stench made me gag.
*Clarisonic Refreshing Gel Cleanser* -- It was a basic gel cleanser, just ok.
*Dove Deep Moisture Body Wash* -- This was nice for a drugstore body wash. I needed a lot for a good lather though.


*Packets:*


*Miss Jessie's Creme de la Creme Conditioning Cream* -- Love this brand, even though my hair is only wavy. Effective deep conditioner.
*Philosophy Miracle Worker Retinoid Eye Repair *-- Lasted for about 10 days. I think I like this enough to want to know more. I have a deluxe sample kicking around somewhere.
*Body Drench Quicktan Gradual Self Tanner, Medium x2* -- I'm not big into self-tanning, but thought I'd try this, and lo and behold, loved it! The two packets used over two days gave such a natural looking, non-streaky glow without that odor. Will definitely repurchase.
*Glam Glow Brightmud Eye Treatment *-- Did not notice anything special.

*Fragonard Vrai Serum Eclat *-- This seemed like a nice serum, but I have so many to go through.
*Vichy ProEven Daily Dark Spot Corrector *-- Too small a sample to tell.
*Tatcha Ageless Revitalizing Eye Cream* -- Nice eye cream. Very thick. I have a couple deluxe samples to use up.
*John Masters Organics lavender &amp; Avocado Intensive Conditioner* -- I liked this and would be intrigued to try more. My hair felt in good condition.
*Rodan + Fields Enhancements Micro-Dermabrasion Paste* -- This was a rough, heavy-duty paste, but I enjoyed it!
*L'Oreal Miracle Blur Instant Eye Smoother* -- Did not notice any special effect at blurring.
*Benefit Porefessional Agent Zero Shine Powder *-- I think I did like this, and would love to try more. Seemed like it was working to control the oil.
*Tatcha Polished Deep Rice Enzyme Powder* -- Leaves skin like a babies butt. Love!
*tarte Brazilliance Self-Tanning Face Towlette* -- Oh no, just no. Gave me an orange tan on my face, and even though I used it on my face AND décolletage, my face was a different color than my neck.

*John Freida Full Repair Perfect Ends Deep Infusion Treatment x2* -- This seems nice and did not weigh down my hair. Cheap enough to try a full-size, perhaps.

*Fragrance: (all vials)*

​These were all nice in their own way, but didn't bowl me over enough to buy a bottle.


Estee Lauder Modern Muse
Thierry Mugler Angel
Pinrose Moonlight Gypsy
Victor &amp; Rolf Flower Bomb -- getting tired of this scent
Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme -- This did not smell of roses, and I didn't really like it.

*Tossed:*


*Illamasqua Eyeliner in a grey color *-- from an old glossybox. Never did use it. How does one use a color like this?
*Schwartzkopf got2be Powder'ful Volumizing Styling Powder *-- This made my hair feel so grimy and sticky and I couldn't bear to even try and use it up. I much prefer the Oscar Blandi Volumizing Spray.
*Simple Eye Makeup Remover* -- This did not work at all. It was like using water.
*Pixi Lip &amp; Line Primer* -- This did not keep my lipstick from migrating. And I don't need the concealer side as very light lipsticks make me look sickly. Out it went.
*Maybelline Modern Metallics Eyeshadow Trio in Bronze Haze* -- You know you have too much makeup when you accidentally buy the same palette you already own. I will gift this.
*Evologie Intensive Blemish Serum &amp; Stay Clear Cream* -- I tried a sample of this, and it just doesn't do anything for me.
*Kat Von D Everlasting Love Liquid Lipstick in Backstage Bambi* -- What an unflattering color for me! It came in a Sephora favorites kit last winter, and I kinda regret buying the whole kit. So few shades that worked for me.
*ybf plum noir eye liner* -- This color made me look ill.
*Laqa &amp; Co Lip Thing in Coral* -- This did not show up on my lips at all, and I was really bummed about that, as it looks so pretty on people.
*Nume Arganics Argan Oil* -- I guess I kept this too long, because the moisture evaporated and the remaining product became too solid to dispense. I never even got to try it.
*Elizabeth Arden Palate* -- This was part of a gift with purchase, and even though it wasn't terrible, it also wasn't great, and I have a lot of GREAT palettes.
I'm trying to be stronger when it comes to parting with products I don't like, even if they are not finished.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 2, 2014)

June empties!  This was a better month than I thought when I first looked in my bag of empties to post this.

Full Size

- Yes to Cucumbers Soothing Facial Towelettes - These are my favorite!  I haven't found any wipes that I like as much.

- Neutrogena Pore Refining Daily Cleanser - This was actually a very nice face wash.  It cleaned my skin without drying.  I didn't really notice that my pores were smaller, though.

- Julep Sea Salt Texture Spray - I love this stuff.  It's great after I've been in the pool and I don't feel like drying my hair.

- Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser - I can't get enough of the smell of this stuff!  So refreshing.  I'd buy another full size.

- Freeman Bare Foot Foot Lotion in Dragon Fruit - This was a good foot lotion for me.  I found it very soothing for my feet, and it soaked in pretty quickly.

- Clinque Take the Day Off Makeup Remover - I've used this for years, but I'm not really feeling it anymore.  It leaves too much of a greasy residue behind.

- Paula's Choice Resist Ultra-Light Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum - Love this.  Have already repurchased and will repurchase again.

- Philosophy Spiced Gingerbread Cookie Hand Cream - I loved the smell of this!  Smelled just like cookies.

Deluxe/Travel Size

- Amika Perk Up Dry Shampoo - I loved this!  Great smell and very effective.  The only thing I didn't like was the price!  I'll have to save up some Birchbox points for another one!

- MD Solar Sciences Daily Anti-Aging Moisturizer - This was fine.  Not too greasy.

- Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange Body Butter - Loved this!

- Serge Normant Mega Luxe Hair Spray - I didn't really care for this.  It left my hair feeling very crunchy.

- No. 4 Volumizing Shampoo - This is a good voluminizing shampoo, but I have discovered that I don't like a lot of extra volume in my hair!

- BioBliss serum - This was fine.

- IPKN BB Cream - The formula of this was fine, but it was very orange on me, even though it's supposed to be "light."

- Tarte lights, camera, lashes mascara - Loved this!  May be my new HG mascara.

- Beneft The Porefessional - I like this and already have a full size.

- Tarte Pure Maracuja Oil - I'm not a big fan of facial oils, but I used this on my neck and chest and thought it was okay.

- Lush Lemony Flutter - I really liked this.  I'll probably purchase a full size once I finish my other cuticle oils/balms.

Foil/One-Time Use

- Freeman Facial Revealing Peel-Off Masks in Pomegrante and Cucumber - I really liked the way my face felt after using these masks, but they took forever to dry.

- Paula's Choice Skin Perfecting 1% BHA Gel - I liked the formula of this better than the liquid or lotion versions.

- Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Pore-Reducing Toner - I liked this, but I'm still on the fence about buying a full-size.

- Freeman Facial Brightening Paper Mask Rose - I really like the Freeman paper masks.  I've already repurchased a couple.

- Freeman Coffee &amp; Chai Energizing Paper Eye Mask - I loved this!  It really brightened up around my eyes.  I wish they sold these by the boxful!

- Paula's Choice Hydralight Shine-Free Daily Mineral Complex Moisturizer with SPF - This was just a touch too greasy for me.

- Paula's Choice Resist Cellular Defense Daily Moisturizer with SPF - I hated this.  As soon as I put it on I felt like I was being smothered. It feels thicker than pure sunscreen even.

- Freeman Facial Clay Mask Avocado &amp; Oatmeal - This made my face super-soft.  Would purchase full size.

- Paula's Choice Resist Anti-Aging Clear Skin Hydrator, Earth Sourced Moisturizer, and Resist Barrier Repair Moisturizer - Nothing special for me.

- Paula's Choice Resist Advanced Replenishing Toner and Skin Recovery Toner - I did not like these. I don't feel like they cleansed or refreshed my skin at all.

- Stila Stay All Day 10-in-1 HD Illuminating Beauty Balm - This was a little too shiny for me.

- Paula's Choice Skin Recovery Moisturizer with SPF - Way too heavy for me.

- Lush Breath of Fresh Air - Loved this and bought a full size.

- Lush Ocean Salt - I loved this!  I need to splurge on a full size soon.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 2, 2014)

Meant to do this yesterday, didn't happen, trying again today! In June, I used up:

*Full Size*

*Colgate Optic White Rinse: *Ugh, this stuff tasted terrible, very much like hydrogen peroxide. I also don't think it worked as well as the Crest whitening rinse, so I will not repurchase the Colgate.

*H**2O+ Waterwhite Brightening Cleansing Mousse: *I have had this forever, so long that I think the entire line was discontinued by H2O+ because I purchased it on clearance and have had it in my shower to use since then. It was fine, it did the job, and H2O+ products are some of my faves, but I wouldn't repurchase this at full price.

*Blum Naturals Makeup Wipes x2*: These are my favorite wipes, I use them morning and night. I use the tea tree oil variety, comes in the green packaging. Not much else to say, have already repurchased. Oh, I get them at TJ Maxx/Marshalls.

*NYX Waterproof Retractable Eyeliner: *Color was Black/Noir. This was fine, nothing to write home about. Snagged because I needed a black liner, but I wouldn't repurchase.

*L'Oreal Magic Lumi Highlighter: *Color was Fair/Clair. I LOVED this stuff. I bought this about a week after buying YSL's Touche Eclat, and after trying it once returned the YSL. It's sheer but not to sheer and has a slight salmon tint that works to both brighten and diminish the look of under eye darkness. My biggest caveat is this product only has .05 oz compared to YSL's .1 oz, but it is also only about 1/4th the price, so that's no biggie. I will be repurchasing after I use up a different product.

*Le Volume de Chanel Mascara: *One of my HG mascaras, thickening and lengthening. It can get gloopy but I never wear more that two coats of this, so I don't have a problem with it. My suggestion - find a good basecoat and then apply one coat of the Le Volume on top. Prima!

*Samples and Deluxe Samples*

Not many of these, since I tend to hoard them instead of use them. :blush:

*Kiehl's Super Multi-Corrective Cream* (Deluxe): I really enjoyed this night cream. It really did seem to plump my skin and diminish fine lines. However, it is _really_ thick, and take more than the usual night cream to work into the whole face. Plus with a price tag over $100 I don't think I will be repurchasing this.

*Jo Malone Pomegranate Noir and Peony &amp; Blush Suede* (Sample vials): Pomegranate Noir is my one of my favorite Jo Malone scents, so I already own a full size. Peony &amp; Blush Suede is a little too sweet and floral for my taste, but I liked it paired with the Pomegranate. Not enough to purchase, though.

*Tossed*

*Marula Cleansing Lotion*: Very moisturizing cleansing lotion. If there is anyone considering this purchase, I bought it back in October and using five pumps a day, still didn't make it through the bottle. I have to toss it, though, because the smell has gone off and it is unbearable. I did like the way it make my face feel, soft and smooth, and clean. I'd consider repurchasing but have found something I like better.

*L'Oreal Voluminous Fiber Lashes:* I paired the this with the Le Volume and really liked it. Unfortunately it dried up a _lot _faster than the Chanel and is flaking everywhere. Time to go.

*CoverGirl Clean Whipped Cream Foundation: *I got this free with a coupon, and although I liked the color and consistency of the foundation, the finish isn't what I prefer so I had to force myself to use it. There is about one more application left in the jar but I just don't want to deal with it any more. :lol:

This is actually quite a lot of products used up for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will have to keep track in July, to see if the trend continues!


----------



## lsunelly (Jul 3, 2014)

I am trying to keep track of all of my empties so I can see how long it actually takes me to use up my beauty products( I have a bit of a compulsive beauty product shopping problem, so here goes:

Maybelline Age rewind Concealer( already repurchased)

Pixi bronzer ( from Ipsy, liked but probably won't buy again)

Loreal Total Repair 5 Shampoo and conditioner ( Love)

Whish shaving cream sample from birchbox( Worked but won't repurchase)

Loccitane hand lotion

Philosphy Bubble Bath in Believe( Christmas Scent, but I loved it)

Pacifica bodywash in Waikiki Pikake ( Will look to see if I can find again at Marshalls, I liked it , but not enough to pay full price)

Eos Shaving Cream

Oh, I had the exact same problem with the Herbal Essences Dry Shampoo, was so sad because it was a good product


----------



## stelmaria (Jul 7, 2014)

I used up FOUR things this month! That's a lot for me!

Fresh Sugar lip balm, full-size--my must-have balm, already replaced (incidentally, the packaging on my new one feels a little cheaper. Just a bit, but definitely different. Not cool for a 20+ dollar lip balm!)

Davine's Love Shampoo, deluxe sample--from Birchbox. I really loved the fragrance &amp; the feel of this!

First Aid Beauty Gentle Cleanser--a nice, basic, non-irritating cleanser that I think is discontinued (I got it in a set from Sephora a long time ago and can't find it on their website anymore--I think it's been replaced by their cleanser marketed specifically for the face)

Skin79 BB Cream (orange), sample tube--a little thick and a little orange on me


----------



## blushingsooner (Jul 7, 2014)

Here are my June Empties!

Full Size:

BBW French Lavender and Honey Shower Gel - really liked this scent for the spring, would repurchase

Crest 3D white toothpaste - this really whitens but it has these blue crystal like things in it and they're really bad about getting stuck in your gums and looking like you have stuff stuck in your teeth. If they can fix that Id love this!

Tree Hut sugar body scrub in coconut lime - REALLY loved this! Will repurchase

Loreal go 360 clean face wash - not a fan, didn't help much with my breakouts

CVS brand of the simple face wipes - LOVED these, they have a snap closure so they don't dry out and I think they're better than the actual simple wipes. Will repurchase.

Walgreens brand pore strips - will maybe repurchase

NYM kinky moves curl defining hair cream - love this stuff, already repurchased

Urban Decay 24/7 waterproof liquid eyeliner in perversion - probably won't repurchase this, something broke on it and it would have a problem with there being too much product on the brush and was super messy

Revlon color stay base coat - loved this but gets gloppy towards the end, have already repurchased

Maybelline Color Whisper in Lust for Blush - really like this but probably won't repurchase now since I have a million lipsticks I'm working through

BBW hand sanitizer in fresh picked strawberries - love this scent, will repurchase this again to have at my work

Simple eye makeup remover pads - HORRIBLE, definitely won't repurchase

Simple soothing eye balm - this felt nice but I don't think it did much, won't repurchase

Deluxe/Travel Size:

Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Tri-Wheat leave in conditioner- really liked this, may purchase full size

John Freida Full Repair Shampoo and Conditioner - this was ok won't purchase tho

Absolute! Face wipes in cucumber extract - meh, just ok. Won't purchase

Nume hair mask - not impressed and it smelled bad

Mario Badescu cucumber cleansing lotion - this was nice, may eventually purchase full size

Urban Decay 24/7 liner in demolition - really liked this but probably won't purchase because of the price

Foil Packets/perfume sample:

Loreal Miracle Blur - this is too thick for my liking.. Won't purchase

Mariah Carey Lollipop Splash the remix, Inseperable - really liked this, if I could find it I would purchase full size


----------



## angienharry (Jul 8, 2014)

I didn't do so great last month now that I look back.

June finishes

Foils

Sephora moisturizer

Davines love conditioner x2

Davines oi treatment x2

Deluxe samples

Marc Jacobs honey eau de parfum spray

Caudalie hand cream

Davines shampoo

Full size

Yes to cucumbers facial wipes

Bain de Terre Shampoo and conditioner

Porefessional


----------



## jedavis (Jul 9, 2014)

June empties:

*Full Size*

Clear Shampoo - always repurchase

Clean &amp; Clear Esssentials Foaming Facial Cleanser - repurchased

L'Oreal Sublime Bronze Mousse - I liked this a lot at first and then I hated it. The color was good but it stayed sticky forever. It would still be sticky when I woke up in the morning after putting it on the night before. Won't be repurchasing, looking for a good drugstore self tanner.

Vichy Purete Thermale - I got this as compensation for participating in L'Oreal's test panel. It was alright, a little stripping. I wouldn't purchase.

Covergirl LashBlast Volume - I also got this for free. I'm throwing it out because it doesn't do enough for me.

L'Oreal Voluminous Million Excess Lashes - Bought this on a whim and ended up really liking it. I will probably repurchase once I get through my mascara back log.

*Deluxe*

Origins Gin Zing Moisturizer - I used this as a night cream because it was too heavy for day. I liked it but wouldn't purchase due to the jar packaging.

Batiste Original Dry Shampoo - I'm starting to get sick of all the Batiste scents. Might get the Klorane one next.

Dr. Brandt Extend Your Youth  Cleansing Water - meh. Wasn't strong enough to get off my eye makeup.

Bnefit Coralista Blush - There's a tiny bit left of the sides but it's too much effort to try and use that up. Loved the color of this, the formula sucked. I bought Milani Luminoso and the formula is much better.

TheBam Mary Lou Manizer - this is intense. Won't purchase anytime soon because I'm drowning in highlighters, but I do love this.

*Sample*

Soap and Glory The Righteous Butter - I normally don't care about body products very much but I LOVE THIS. It smells amazing and sinks into the skin well. I will purchase this after I go through some of my other lotions.

*Tossed*

Benefit Erase Paste (small size) - this is really old and is drying up. I would consider picking this up in a lighter shade.

Benefit High Beam (small size) - picked this up at the same time in a sample kit. It's old, I have plenty of highlighters, and I don't feel good about putting old liquid products on my face.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm posting my empties for May and June.  I usually post them each moth but I've been busy with work/vacation/life and slacking on my posting.

Full Size:


Miss Jessie's Creme De La Creme - I liked this.  Smells nice and always left my hair in good condition.  I've really liked the Miss Jessie's products I've tried
Lush Curly Wurly - my favorite shampoo.  Already have another.
Dove Go Fresh Deodorant in Blue Fig and Orange Blossom Scent - okay
Lush The Olive Branch - this was the smallest of the full sizes available.  I love this.  It smells so good and is really moisturizing.  Can't wait to buy more.
Lancome Bienfait Multi-Vital Night - I really liked this lotion.  Decided to try another night lotion that I had liked a sample of and now can't wait to get back to this one. 
Lush Sex Bomb - smells so good!
Lush bath bomb - I forget what one it was but I used it!
Versace Bright Crystal - so sad about finishing this.  My favorite perfume!
Deluxe Sample


Clear Nourishing Shampoo - I liked this.  Had a nice lather and scent.
Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil x2 - was nice.  I liked oils that are thick in texture like this but I don;t know if I would pay the high price tag for this.
Murad Active Radiance Serum - I didn't really notice that this did anything
Lush Imperialis - I liked the sample. 
Lush Skin Drink - I liked the sample. Made my skin really soft.
Honest Shampoo &amp; Body Wash in Sweet Orange Vanilla - was okay. 
Benta Berry Scrub - I didn't really care for this.
vbeaute - Gentle Foaming Cleanser - sample was too tiny to really get a feel for the product.
vbeaute - Intense Brightening Agent - sample was too tiny to really get a feel for the product.
vbeaute - Everyday Creme - sample was too tiny to really get a feel for the product.
Foils


100% Pure french lavender hand buttercream - I like these hand lotions.
Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk - didn't care for this
Juice Beauty Antioxidant Serum - didn't really care for this either
Juice Beauty Nutrient Moisturizer - I thought this was okay
Amlactin Moisturizing Body Lotion
Sephora Shower Gel Caps x2

Tossed


Napoleon Perdis Mascara (full size) - dried out
phresh deodorant (full size) - received this in a sub box last year but did not work for me at all.  Tried in the winter months and nope.  Spring/summer months nope.  So just throwing it away.
Ren Moisture Recharge Comfort-Plus Day Cream (deluxe sample) - Caused me to have a lot of breakouts and my skin doesn't usually breakout. 
Ren Ultra Moisture Day Cream (deluxe sample)- after the issue with above Ren product I threw away everything else from them away
Ren Vita-Mineral Day Cream (deluxe sample)
Nexxus Pre Wash Primer/Vibrancy Retention Shampoo/Vibrancy Retention Conditioner - I really didn't like this system.  Used it twice and both times made my hair look so dirty after washing.  Yuck!

edited to add a couple I forgot


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm going to be on vacation for the last week of this month, so I'll post my empties for the month that I have so far: 


*Yes to Cucumbers makeup removing wipes*: Love these. I have another pack of these to use and I'd like to try their new coconut ones after those are gone. 
*B&amp;BW True Blue Spa Malibu Smooth Body Scrub*: This is heavenly! I don't see it on the B&amp;BW site at the moment and I'll be pretty pissed if it's gone. This is my favorite body scrub because it is gentle, smells great, and is often included in B2G1 deals. 
*B&amp;BW True Blue Spa **Super Softening Hand Lotion*: This is a winter lifesaver for me! It works amazingly on hands and elbows to help combat the dry winter awfulness. 
*B&amp;BW Coconut Lime Breeze body butter*: This smells *so good* but I've had it since the winter semi-annual sale and I am so ready to move on to something new. 
*LUSH Cupcake face mask*: Love love love love. That is all. 
*OPI Expert Touch lacquer remover*: This is a small sample I received with an Ulta order, and I can't wait to buy a bottle of this when my current Up&amp;Up brand remover runs out. This melted the polish from my nails in the best way and didn't damage my nails.
*Ole Henriksen truth serum*: So in December, I tanned in a tanning bed for hopefully the last time ever, breaking an addiction that I had for over 10 years. My skin is still in good shape, but I'm paranoid about the damage I've caused that I can't see yet. I started using this serum in hopes of the Vitamin C helping to rebuild my skin. Honestly I haven't gotten any miraculous results even after six months of use. I have two more samples I'll use up but I won't repurchase. 
*John Frieda Frizz-Ease Go Curlier heat activated spray*: I had high hopes for this, but I didn't see a huge difference. Wouldn't repurchase. 
*Jergens BB Body skin perfecting cream: *This smells *amazing.*  I would like to repurchase this to use on my legs all the time. I didn't notice that the color did or didn't do anything but that smell is spectacular. 
*Carol's Daughter Sacred Tiare styling cream*: Nah. My first try with the Carol's Daughter line and it didn't do anything special for my hair. 
*Jessica Simpson perfume, Fancy: *I really like this! My BF picked it out for me about two years ago.  I won't be repurchasing just because I got bored with it after two years and the scent changed a little over that time. 
*B&amp;BW Antibac in Sweet Pea*: Not much to say about this. Everyone knows what this smells like and probably has two around the house. 
*Mary Kay Makeup Setting Spray*: This is Skindinavia made, according to the bottle, but I don't feel like it performed as well as my usual Urban Decay All-Nighter. I also didn't like the spray action, and the price per oz is more expensive then through UD. 
*Urban Decay eyeshadow in Buck: *My HG matte neutral brown. Sometimes I use it for my brows but I use it on my lids as the base almost every day. 
*Eyeshadow from a Loreal test panel*: I've got to throw this out. It is SUCH a pretty rose gold. Unfortunately the staying power is awful and I haven't worn it since I tested it a few months ago. There are better dupes in my Naked 3 palette. 
*Elizabeth Mott it's so big mascara*: I like this; it reminded me of Maybelline Great Lash. The formula and wand were nice but I wouldn't pay full price or shipping for it. 
*Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner in Zero*: This black was great for me! I just have several others to get through. Man I wish these liners were twist-up but with better packaging than Stila's twist-up liners.  That would be perfection. 
*e.l.f. Shine Eraser sheets*: I go through these so fast! For a buck they are my go-to blotting sheets.


----------



## perlanga (Jul 26, 2014)

Dr Bronner's facial soap

Palmers Skin Therapy Oil

Redken All Soft Shampoo

J&amp;J Baby Wash

OPI Vanilla Snowflake hand lotion

Rimmel Exaggerate waterproof eyeliner

Neutrogena Healthy Skin Blush in Pure

Nivea Touch of Serenity Body Wash

Aveeno Moisturizing Lotion

Redken Diamond Oil Treatment

Sheseido Ibuki Moisturizer Sample

Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream

Redken Diamond Oil Shampoo

Murad Perfecting Day Cream Sample

Benefit It's potent eye lotion sample

B&amp;BW Warm vanilla sugar body lotion

Sebastian Dry Shampoo

Aveeno Body Wash


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 28, 2014)

Am I the only one who, at the end of the month, looks around and thinks "Is there anything else that I can finish in the next day or two?"


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 28, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Am I the only one who, at the end of the month, looks around and thinks "Is there anything else that I can finish in the next day or two?"


I do this too!


----------



## miss lawson (Jul 28, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Am I the only one who, at the end of the month, looks around and thinks "Is there anything else that I can finish in the next day or two?"


I do that too!

And maybe I'm a dirty rotten cheater, but I've found myself putting aside products that I'm _almost _done with, just so I could have a few easy freebies the next month, haha.


----------



## recklesslysober (Jul 28, 2014)

Empties for July. I bolded the items in case anyone wants to skim.. I know I talk too much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I finished my last backup of the* Vichy Purete Thermale 400ml*. Down to 2 micellar waters now (Loreal and Bioderma)! My goal is to use up my backups and not purchase replacement staple products until I have less than 1/4 of the item left.. working on it!

I also finished the sachets of *Living Proof Perfect Hair Day Shampoo &amp; Conditioner*. I'm waiting until tomorrow to use the *Styling Treatment*. My hair feels phenomenal right now.. so soft and silky. I'm tempted to purchase the travel kit from Sephora to test it out some more before I take the full size plunge! It takes me a long time to use up shampoo and conditioner so (1) I want something I love and (2) I'm okay with spending more on something that really makes my hair feel healthy.

I'm also a day or two away from finishing the *MAC lipstick in Peach Blossom*. Once it's down to the plastic I'm calling it finished.. I know some people like to dig in to the bottom but I just have way too many lipsticks to get to and this one has been open for over 2 years now. I like to stick to expiration guidelines with liquid and cream products (powders are another story).


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 28, 2014)

recklesslysober said:


> Empties for July. I bolded the items in case anyone wants to skim.. I know I talk too much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I finished my last backup of the* Vichy Purete Thermale 400ml*. Down to 2 micellar waters now (Loreal and Bioderma)! My goal is to use up my backups and not purchase replacement staple products until I have less than 1/4 of the item left.. working on it!
> 
> ...


I've read some reviews that said Perfect Hair Day worked great at first but kind of pooped out part way through a full-size bottle, so I think it would be a good idea to start with the travel kit and see how it goes.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 29, 2014)

The last two days...

- 1 TRESemme hairspray

- 2 Matte F/X compacts

- 1 Wet-Ones

- 1 Eve Pearl concealer

- 1 box Q-tips

- 1 500ml 99%

-  4 boxes of kleenex

- 1 Old Spice body wash

- 1 59ml Fleet St. blood

- 1 236ml Telesis super-solv adhesive remover

Not make-up, but still make-up related...

- 1 Canon CP740 ink cartridge

- 1 blue ballpoint pen 

Trashed...

- 1 MAC quad shadow palette


----------



## cinderpacey (Jul 29, 2014)

miss lawson said:


> I do that too!
> 
> And maybe I'm a dirty rotten cheater, but I've found myself putting aside products that I'm _almost _done with, just so I could have a few easy freebies the next month, haha.


This will be my first month of empties, but am totally guilty of this!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 29, 2014)

I am officially a no-buy for August.  The last few weeks I have started on my journey by using up stuff and swapping out with things  I have on hand.  Its somewhat liberating to not add and just toss out used stuff. 
 
*Foils*:
 
*Nars* tinted moisturizer  - Little to no coverage.

*Kate Sommerville* Exfolikate Treatment -   I don't remember how I felt about this.  That's the downside of foils.  One time use usually and not always memorable.

*Garnier* Fructis Hydra Recharge Shampoo ~ Too Fruity.  Kind of stripping.

*Garnier* Fructis Hydra Recharge Conditioner ~ Again, the fruit/sweet thing. 

*Garnier* Balancing` Daily Exfoliator - This is a gentle face exfoliator.  Some are so abrasive.  This was surprisingly nice.

*American Crew* Power Cleanser Style Remover ~  I think this may be a guy product.    It did not lather and my hair started to feel like it was becoming a clump - stripped and knotted.  So, I had to shampoo with something else for fear my hair was going to be a big ole tangle.
 
*Deluxe:*

*Alterna* CC Cream 5 in 1 - Don't think I will repurchase unless I run out of leave in products.  This worked well for my fine hair. 

*GlamGlow* Youthmud - The tea leaves were strange and just stuck in random spots. Gimmicky in my opinion. My face looked visibly lined after it was removed. Very drying for me.  I needed moisturizer stat!

*Estee Lauder *Advanced Time Zone moisturizer - This was either the first moisturizer that moisturized me sufficiently or perhaps its just summer and hasn't been put through the test yet.  I got this with my full size Estee Lauder DayWear moisturizer.  So, switching to that now.  Time will tell if I miss the Advanced and want to repurchase.

*Full Size:*

*SkinInc* Brightening serum - This came in my Mother's Day GLOSSYBOX.  Loved it.  Will continue  to have serums in my life.

*Cetaphil* Cleansing Wipes -  These are too dry.  Won't be repurchasing.


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 30, 2014)

Well, my no-buy isn't going so hot but at least I'm using stuff up. Here's how I did in July.

*Foils*

Hourglass Mineral Veil

Boscia Luminizing Black Mask - I really liked this. It's a peel-off mask and it is really black. Made my skin feel great.

Missha Signature Complexion Coordinating BB Cream

Burt's Bees Therapeutic Bath Crystals

Boscia Detoxifying Black Cleanser x2

Kate Sommerville ExfoliKate

Laura Mercier Flawless Skin Face Polish

*Deluxe Samples*

Whish Shave Cream

Mario Badescu Gentle Enzyme Gel - realized when there was 25% left that there are parabens in it, so I chucked the rest.

Miss Jessie's Creme de la Curl

Mario Badescu Special Cucumber Lotion

Harvey Prince Hello

*Full Size*

DHC Cleansing Oil - my favorite, but I'll have to work through my backlog of other cleansing oils before I repurchase.

Caudalie Beauty Elixir - felt great when I sprayed it on but it never actually seemed to do anything.

Dewytree Tea Tree Blemish Solution Mask - my favorite sheet mask I tried. Super cooling.

SLC Soo Effect Plus Repair Sheet Mask

Here's hoping my list for August is twice as long!


----------



## lsunelly (Jul 30, 2014)

July was a great empties month for me. I get so excited by seeing my beauty trash ( which makes my husband look at me like I am a crazy woman Here goes:

Full size:

Trader Joes Tea Tree Tingle body

Maybelline Age Rewind Concealer

Got2b Oil-licious shampoo

Almay oil free eye makeup remover pads

Suave Keratin infusion dry shampoo

Suave clinical protection deodorant

Urban decay all nighter setting spray

Philosophy Field of flowers Body wash/bubble bath

The body shop macadamia body butter.


----------



## Auburn (Jul 30, 2014)

Pretty boring but...

Full Size:

- tube of aquaphor

- Burts Bees Refreshing Lip Balm

-Weleda firming eye cream


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 30, 2014)

Auburn said:


> Pretty boring but...
> 
> Full Size:
> 
> ...


I always feel so accomplished after finishing a lip balm. Not only because they take such a long time to finish, but also because they get lost so easily. Congrats!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 30, 2014)

panicked said:


> I always feel so accomplished after finishing a lip balm. Not only because they take such a long time to finish, but also because they get lost so easily. Congrats!


I've never finished one.  I always loose them first.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 30, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Am I the only one who, at the end of the month, looks around and thinks "Is there anything else that I can finish in the next day or two?"


Totally guilty of this!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 30, 2014)

I found this thread several weeks ago and am thrilled to find others who are just as excited about finishing a beauty product! I have 15 Memeboxes on the way (and just received my Summerswap present), so I am on a mission! Since this is my first month recording my usings, I have nothing to compare it to, but I think I did rather well. I'd like to think my super dry skin for making me use an insane amount of lotion.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

And, I just finished my night time routine, so it's go time...

*FULL SIZE*

- *Bath &amp; Body Works Eucalyptus Spearmint body wash *(purchased) – I liked the scent, but I think I like other body washes better at the moment.

- *Bath &amp; Body Works Eucalyptus Spearmint hand cream *(purchased) – I’ve decided I’m not a fan of B&amp;BW’s lotions anymore – my dry skin does better with other brands. I’m just excited this is finally gone.

*DELUXE*

- *Murad Rapid Collagen Infusion *(Sample Society) – I enjoyed this, and I’d swap for it in the future, but not buy it.

- *Supergoop City Serum Sunscreen (x2)* (Birchbox) – Love this stuff! I hoard this sunscreen. I bought a full size of it at the beginning of the summer, but I can’t find it anywhere now...so I bought another. Love.

- *Sonya Dakar Flash Facial *(Sample Society) – This stuff is amazing! Because of the extremely high price (and the fact that Sonya is a B) , I would never purchase this product though. That said, I have 2 more deluxe samples in my stash. Yay!

- *Kloraine Dry Shampoo *(Birchbox) – So far, this is my favorite dry shampoo! It makes my hair look great and gives my some fabulous 2nd/3rd day volume. I’m using my second deluxe sample now (that I got in a swap), and then I’m buying full size.

- *First Aid Beauty Skin Rescue Deep Cleanser with Red Clay *(trade) – I really enjoy First Aid Beauty products, so I was excited to try this. It felt very nice with my Clarisonic, but I prefer the way foaming cleansers feel on my face.

- *417 Hand Moisturizer in Ocean *(Sample Society) – I used this sample as body lotion and really enjoyed it. I liked the consistency and the scent was fabulous.  I would definitely look for it in another swap, but since I like trying various lotions, I don’t know if I would purchase it again.

- *Iluminage Skin Prep Gentle Cleanser *(Glossybox) – I got this in my May Glossybox. It was gentle on my skin, but it really didn’t wow me in any way.

- *Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation *(Ulta) – This is actually my first experience with foundation. I noticed a difference on days I had it on versus days I didn’t. I have one other foundation in my stash that I’m using now, but I’ll probably go back to thing one afterward.

- *Fortune Cookie Soap Make It Rain whipped cream *(trade) – This was my first experience with this company. I love rain scents, and will probably try something from this line again at some point.

*- Origins Plantscription Anti-Aging Cleanser* (GWP) – I liked how foamy this cleanser is, but I prefer Origins Checks &amp; Balances one more.

*- Borghese Gentle Makeup Remover* (Sample Society) – I felt like this sample was a chore to use up, but since I go through makeup remover fairly quickly, I didn’t want it to go to waste. This remover had too much of a gel-like consistency for my liking.

*- Naobay Body Radiance Lotion* (Birchbox) – While I enjoy lemony scents, this one just made me want lemon bars, which is definitely not a plus. If the brand has other lotion scents though, I’d be interested in trying another one.

*- Erno Laszio Serum (*Birchbox) – This sample was too small for me to hold an opinion on.

*- Murad T-Zone Pore Refining Serum* (Sample Society) – I liked it, but I’ve liked other serums better.

*- Harvey Prince Hello Body Cream* (trade) – This stuff smelled amazing and went on smoothly. I don’t know if I’d ever spend the money on the full size, but I wouldn’t mind acquiring more in trades.

*- Heart Face Ultra Pore Care Sleeping Pack *(trade) – Loved this, but I loved another sleeping pack I tried a bit more.

*SHEET MASKS*

- *Hanskins Hydro Sheet Mask (x2)* (Sample Society) – This mask feels amazing! But since I’m still new to the sheet mask world, I want to try some more before deciding.

- *Flower Me Energy Factor Moist Boosting Sheet Mask, Hyaluronic Acid *(trade) – Another fabulous sheet mask (and the Psy packaging is fun). But considering I just got the Mask 4 box from Memebox, I’m behaving.

*FOILS*

- *Davines Oi Shampoo* (Birchbox) – The scent reminded me of chalk candy. Not a fan.

- *AHAVA Essential Moisturizing Lotion *(GWP) – It was a little too thick for my liking. I did like the scent though.

- *Bumble &amp; Bumble Surf Shampoo *(trade) – I wish I got more than one use out of this, because I think I’ve found my HG shampoo for when I want wavy hair! My hair has never waved so evenly and with so much body before. I guess a $24 shampoo is in my future.

- *Holika Holika Honey Sleep Pack with Canola (x3) *(eBay) – I am loving these masks! I wake up in the morning with a pretty and youthful glow now. I have 7 more foils left (get two uses out of each one), so it’s getting time to buy a full size.

*THREW AWAY*

- *Boscia Self-Defense Vital Antioxidant Moisture SPF 30 *(Foil x2) – I was sad to toss them, but when I opened one, the mixture had started to separate.

- *Atelier Cologne Cedrat Enivrant Cologne Absolute *(deluxe, Birchbox) – I didn’t voluntarlly throw away my favorite perfume…I dropped it in the bathroom and it shattered everywhere. Thankfully, the following day I acquired a new one in a trade. So I’m starting anew.

*GAVE AWAY TO MY MOM*

*- No. 4 Clarifying Shampoo *(deluxe)* and Conditioner *(foil) – I’ve tried this shampoo before, and didn’t have any fabulous results for myself, so I wasn’t interested in trying it again.

- Paula’s Choice (something I forgot) toner (deluxe, Birchbox) – I found this to be really drying, and my mom still has more combination skin, so I thought she could use it.


----------



## Auburn (Jul 31, 2014)

panicked said:


> I always feel so accomplished after finishing a lip balm. Not only because they take such a long time to finish, but also because they get lost so easily. Congrats!


Thanks panicked!

To be honest, the only reason why I haven't lost lip balm in a while is because I'm on accutane. Seriously, the stuff dries up your lips, hence why I finished it up quickly before losing it. Otherwise, you're right. They take ages to use up.


----------



## deenah (Jul 31, 2014)

This month has been productive:

*Full size:*

Two hand soaps, one from *Balea, *one from *Dalan Therapy*

Bubble bath from *Balea *

*Elmiplant *(local brand) cleansing milk

*Balea Young *facewash

*Himalaya Herbals Face Scrub*

*YR Lilas Mauve* bodywash

*Gliss Million Gloss *hair mask

*Gliss Hair Repair *Shampoo

*Lolita Lempicka Fleur de Corail Perfume*

*Ikea Lilac Candle*

*Yves Rocher Coconut Eau de toilette*

*Ebay Beauty Blender dupe*

*Deluxe Sample: *

*Herbalife Aloe Vera Gel*

*Sample:*

random Avon perfume sample

*Yves Rocher *Moment de Bonheur l'eau

*Max Factor Ageless Elixir Foundation*

*Tossed:*

*Jane Iredale Nightime palette* -had it for 6 years, the shadow don't perform like they used to and I don't really like it

*Two Seventeen eyeshadows* that were also 6 years old. I loved them, one of them was the eyeshadow I wore on my wedding day, but I guess it was time to let go

*3 dried up nailpolishes*

*4 random lipliners  *that sucked

*Catrice concealer palette* I used up the colors that worked so it wasn't worth keeping it any longer

*One lipstick *that was old and had a nasty color

*Gave away to my mum and my cousin:*

An eyeshadow, 4 lipsticks, 10 polishes.

I feel I am doing pretty good! Also, I have pics for all of these items on my blog but I don't know if it is worth sharing considering my blog is written in romanian. :lol:   I wanted to upload all of the pics here but I really gotta run. My holiday is calling my name!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 31, 2014)

Items used up in July...I had a great month partly due to the fact that I was traveling for almost two weeks (focused on a few things) and partly because I had a lot of near empties from last month. 

Full Size:


Smell Like a Lemon Wet Wipes (Box of 12) – Ok for quick clean ups while on vacation, especially after getting off of the subway. I always felt gross after riding, lol. Wouldn’t purchase.
Pure Silk Rich &amp; Luxurious Shave Cream – it’s fine.
Dove Deep Moisture Nourishing Body Wash – I got this free from the PopSugar Sample Squad and it was a really nice body wash. It didn’t lather quite as much as I like, but it left my skin feeling really soft and had a nice fresh scent. I can see me purchasing this if I ever run out of body wash.
Amika Nourishing Mask – loved this! I’ll purchase again if I can get a good price.
Loreal Magic Perfecting Base – really liked this. Won’t repurchase though because you get such a tiny amount for the price.
Sephora Express Cleansing Wipes - pretty good, other just as good brands are cheaper, though.
Love &amp; Beauty by Forever 21 Cucumber Lemon Makeup Cleansing Tissues – for $3, these were great. Not as soft as some brands, but fairly effective. It didn’t get the tough eye makeup off, but for that price, I didn’t really expect it too.
Avon Skin So Soft Mineral Gems Luminous Pearl Gelled Body Oil – loved the scent, it moisturized nicely, but it also left my skin feeling like there was a residue on it. I won’t repurchase.

Deluxe Size:


Naobay Body Radiance Lotion x 2 - Loved the scent. It wasn’t as moisturizing as I would like. Won’t purchase.
Perlier Intensive Nurturing Body Balm – Lovely almond scent; very moisturizing.
Bliss Blood Orange and White Pepper Soapy Suds – nice! Loved the scent and lather. Doubt that I’d purchase as I have a crap ton of body washes to go through.
Body Shop Coconut Shower Gel – Ugh! Had such a fake, chemical smell to it. Didn’t lather well; won’t repurchase. Glad I just purchased the travel size. It would have been unbearable to have to use up a full size of that. Not sure why I just didn’t toss it, lol.
Acure Shampoo and Conditioner – love that they are sulfate free. Nice.
Wella Professionals Brilliance Treatment – not bad. I won’t buy because I love the Amika and Living Proof treatments so much.
Garnier Fructis Marvelous Oil – liked this. If I ever run out of oils, may consider purchasing.
Miss Jessie’s Multicultural Curls – this worked about the same as Pillow Soft Curls to me, but I liked the scent much better. I may purchase one day.
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer – this actually had a decent coverage. The color matched my skin tone well. I could foresee purchasing. I have another deluxe sample to go through (as well as a bunch of others), so it will be a while before I purchase anything.
Miracle Skin Transformer SPF 20 Face – I like this ok. I have a full size to use up as well. I probably won’t repurchase, though since it’s expensive and there are cheaper brands that I like better.
Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Booster Serum – ok. Expensive, though so I won’t purchase
Fortune Cookie Soap Co Walnut Facial Scrub – just ok.
Caudalie Make-up Remover Cleansing Water – I usually love all the Caudalie products, but this one was just ok.
Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser x 2 – my favorite!
H2O+ Dual Action Exfoliating Cleanser – definitely not my favorite. I felt like it had little plastic beads in it even though the ingredient list ensured me that it did not.
Chantecaille Jasmine and Lily Healing Mask - ok
Boscia Luminizing Black Mask - not a fan of peel off masks, so it's not surprising that I didn't really care for this either. To hard too get it off my face after it was dried.
H2O+ Micro-Collagen Eye Cream – ok
Supergoop Advanced Anti-aging Eye Cream -meh

Foils/One time use:


Paul Mitchell shampoo &amp; conditioner x 10 - terrible. Dried my hair out. I will never forget to pack my hair products again!
Picked up ffrom Sephora - Wen Sweet Almond Mint Cleansing Conditioner, Intensive Hair Treatment &amp; Replenishing Treatment Mist - I like this line and I wil probably buy it again someday, but first I have a lot of other product to use up. I was desparate because my hair felt so awful from using the above mentioned shampoo &amp; conditioner.
Paul Mitchell Energizing body lotion x 10 - pretty good for a hotel lotion. Too thick to get out of the bottle though. Nice scent and moisturized pretty well.
Diamond Wipes Cleansing &amp;Makeup Remover Towelette x 10 - surprised to see these in a hotel room. Not the softest,  but still did a decent job getting most of my makeup off.
John Frieda Frizz Ease Secret Weapon Touch up Cream – not a fan.
Sephora Creamy Body Wash Pods x 12 - assorted scents. Great for travel. Used up my stash of these. I wish Sephora would restock these. So great when you need a little something to round out an order.
Nexxus Color Assure Sulfate-Free System – I just don’t get the concept of the hair primer. The  description is to help shield your hair in the shower and repel water. Uh…isn’t that the point of washing your hair? It gets wet, etc? Yeah…won’t purchase. Wasn’t impressed with the shampoo or conditioners, either. Oh, and don’t get me started on the packaging. Foil packs, but not. Too hard to get the product out.
Davines Love Lovely Smoothing Conditioner – not a fan. Seemed to make my hair more tangled.
Davines OI All in One Milk – it’s ok. A little too strongly scented.
Suave Professionals Natural Infusion with Awapuhi Ginger and Honeysuckle Shampoo, Conditioner and leave in Cream – smell was nice. I liked the conditioner better than the shampoo (which I won’t purchase because of the sulfates).
Hada Labo Skin Plumping Gel Cream x 2 – meh
Juara Candlenut Body Crème – I like this a lot. I have a bunch of body lotion, so I doubt that I’d ever purchase. I’ll use up any samples I get though.
Mystery packet – completely asian writing. Got this in a trade and have no idea what it was, but it had a little jar pictured on the front and for some reason that made me think facial moisturizer, so that’s what I used it for. It was ok.

Perfume Samples:


Billionaire Boyfriend – not a fan
Diptyque L’Ombre Dans L’eau – Just ok
Harvey Prince Skinny Chic - the scent is nice. I won't purchase because I hate the name. That and I probably have a lifetime supply of perfumes.
Jo Malone Lime Basil &amp; Mandarin - interesting scent. A little too masculine for me, but I liked that it was very different than anything else I own.
Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue - One of my faves. I have several more samples and a purse size spray. I will probably always own this scent.
Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine - another fave. Too pricey though.
Dior Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet – nice light scent.

Tossed:


Smashbox Santiago Double Ended Eyeliner in El Dorado/Azurite is Never Wrong – I really wanted to love this. The colors are great, but the pigmentation was awful. It was too much trouble to get the color on my eyelids, lol. I tried sharpening, warming it up a bit with my fingers…no go.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 31, 2014)

I mainly finished up shampoo and skincare samples this month because I was traveling to see family, but I am really going to make an effort to finish more stuff next month! August is my Bday month, and while normally I'd be buying all kinds of pretties, I'm on a low-buy this year and I'm going to make an effort to pamper myself with the pretties I already have. I've been too distracted with my personal life to concentrate on using anything (and helllloooo I can't make progress on using up makeup if I DONT WEAR IT) so that's my goal for August! Masks and lotions and bath bombs and perfume samples galore!

(Also, I got some AMAZING Lush goodies in The Midsummer Swap, so it's not like I'll be depriving myself!)


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 31, 2014)

@@jesemiaud  You're so brave using the "mystery pack"!  This made me laugh &amp; I applaud you.


----------



## ChemLady (Jul 31, 2014)

@@jesemiaud  Check out beautybrands.com right now for the Amika mask!  They are having their liter sale right now, so the mask is $12.99 for the 17 oz size.


----------



## recklesslysober (Jul 31, 2014)

Tossed 7 blushes and 3 eyeshadows today! None even close to hitting pan and all 3-8 years old! :blink2: I. Have. Too. Much. Makeup. And I still want more.. sign me up for therapy please.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 31, 2014)

*July empties.*

*Full Size:*

*Fortune Cookie Soap *sugar scrub in Rise and Grind - Love the smell and the softness it leaves on my skin.  

*Bath &amp; Body Works* gel hand soaps in Coastal Surf x2 and Sundrenched Vineyard

*Orgins* checks and balances frothy face wash - This is my HG face wash.  I use it every morning.

*Bite* cinnamon plumping lip oil 

*LUSH* Big Blue bath bomb

*Fortune Cookie Soap* roll-on perfume in What's This?

*Deluxe Size:*

*Julep *freedom polymer top coat mini

*Fortune Cookie Soap *whipped cream in What's This?

*Michael Todd *jojoba charcoal facial scrub - This is a favorite.  Good thing I have 2 more deluxe sizes of this.

*Caudalie *polyphenol anti-wrinkle defense serum - I really like this but full size is so expensive.

*Peter Thomas Roth *cucumber gel mask - I have another deluxe size of this &amp; will buy full size next summer because when kept in the refrigerator it is the perfect summer mask.

*GoSmile* am toothpaste

*Urban Decay* bb vitamin-infused complexion prep spray - I already bought another deluxe size

*Vita Liberata* 2-3 week tan mousse - This doesn't last 2-3 weeks at all.  I still liked it.

*Derma Doctor* shrinking beauty - This is the lotion with "lobster technology", sounded interesting but it might as well be "unicorn technology" because this does nothing &amp; any benefits are a complete fairy tale.

*Suki *exfoliate foaming cleanser - I love this.  You got me Birchbox, I ordered the full size.

*Foil Packets:*

*Ruffian *nail lacquer remover towelette - This did not work for me. 

*Tarte *brazilliance tanning face towelette - I didn't expect to like this, but I was pleasantly surprised by it.  Nice color and didn't smell too bad.

*Living Proof* satin hair serum - One day I am going to switch to all Living Proof products because my hair loves all of it.  But my wallet does not agree. 

*Nars *smudge proof eyeshadow base

*Clarins* body lift cellulite control

*Clarins* multi-active day - I was really liking Clarins products here lately, but this these 2 foils didn't really do much for me &amp; both had an odd smell.  Kind of turned me off of Clarins for awhile.

*Candles:*

*Bath &amp; Body* *Works* 3-wick in Lemon Verbena

*Bath &amp; Body Works *small jar candle in Lemon Drops - I have been liking lemon scents this month.


----------



## miss lawson (Jul 31, 2014)

July empties! I figured it was time to go ahead and post since it's the last day of the month and I seriously doubt that I'll finish anything else before tomorrow.

Full Size:


Dove Deodorant
Nick Chavez Vital Complex Strengthening Mist
Softsoap Coconut and Warm Ginger Hand Soap
Aveeno Soothing Bath Treatment
Up and Up Cotton Rounds
Clearasil Rapid Action Vanishing Treatment Cream
Deluxe Size:


BioTrue Contact Solution
Packets and Vials:


TokyoMilk Hand Creme
Not Quite There, but They're Going in the Garbage Anyway:


Makeup Forever HD Foundation - there's a teeny bit left, but it's a couple years old and it looks way too dark on me now. Pretty sure it oxidized. Full size.
Benefit Girl Meets Pearl - pretty, but ancient. I figured if I hadn't finished it by now, then I wasn't going to. It was one of the first Birchbox products I'd ever gotten, so I know it's super old. Deluxe size.
Benefit Boi-ing - I like this, but there was only a skinny little ring around the outer edge. It had become difficult to get product out so I decided not to fuss with it since I have plenty of other concealers. Full size.
Pixi Beauty Bronzer in Subtly Suntouched - the super gross and lumpy mess that was discussed in another thread. It was from an Ipsy bag, so no big loss. Deluxe size (I think?).
Not the best month for empties, but hopefully August will be even better!


----------



## eucala08 (Jul 31, 2014)

I am so excited to finish off my first lipgloss ever! 
 
*Foils :*
*Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream*
 
*Hempz Body Moisturizer*--I liked this formula. I would purchase a full size*.*
 
*Samples:
Fresh Sugar Rose*
 
*Travel Size:*
*Josie Maran Argan Infinity Cream*--I liked this. A full size is expensive though, so I doubt I'll purchase a full-size.
 
*Full Size:*
*Earth Therapeutics Refreshing Foot Scrub*--I'm not sure that it did anything. I wouldn't repurchase.
 
*Burt's Bees Replenishing Lip Balm with Pomegranate Oil*--I really didn't like the smell of it, so I'm glad it's gone.
 
*Burt's Bees Sensitive Skin Makeup Remover Wipes*--Love these.
 
*Tarte's Optic Lipgloss*--It was ok. I didn't like it at first, but it grew on me. It's a very, very sticky formula like hair blowing in the wind gets stuck to it on your lips. I wouldn't repurchase mainly because I prefer a less sticky lipgloss and I am not really a lipgloss person.
 
*HomespunNorthwest Eye MakeupRemover*--It came in an Eco Emi subscription box. I didn't like it. It didn't see to work any better than just plain water.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jul 31, 2014)

End of July! My empties and thoughts on whether I would repurchase:

*Full size:*


Yesto Cucumbers wipes: Yes, my HG! 
MUFE loose HD Microfinish Powder: Liked this a lot! Need to try a few others, but I could see coming back to this.
B&amp;BW Foaming Hand Soap in Provence Garden: Yes, loved this for a summer scent!
Origins Checks and Balances: Yes--already repurchased!

*Deluxe:*


Origins Checks and Balances: See above! Love getting samples of things I already use for travel!
Ren T-zone Cleansing Gel: No, not my favorite formula. 
Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation: Yes--this is my HG moisturizer! Again, love getting small sizes for travel.
Ole Henriksen Truth Serum: Love this and use normally, used up the mini traveling! Sensing a theme! 
BareMinerals Advanced Protection SPF moisturizer: No--didn't absorb that well for me--kind of greasy. 
Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer: LOVED this. Potential new HG. Though a pricey HG. 
L'Occitane Shea hand cream: Loved this! Already bought the (huge) full size!
L'Occitane Cherry Blossom hand cream: Lovely scent, but not quite moisturizing enough as the one above.
Suave Advanced Therapy hand lotion: No--too thin. 
Glamglow mask: Doesn't do enough for the price, IMO. 
12 Benefits spray: Made my hair feel nice, but I typically prefer products that help me hold my curl. Maybe?
BBW Moonlight Path Body Wash: Not the most amazing scent ever, but I like getting freebies.
Elizabeth and James - White: I'll probably never buy a full size perfume due to my sample stash, but this was lovely!
Elizabeth and James - Black: Again, I'll probably never buy a full size perfume due to my sample stash, but this was lovely! Love this mixed with the white scent.

*Foil:*


Archipelago Morning Mint Hand Cream: Not quite moisturizing enough for me, though I liked the scent!
Illume hand cream in Anemone: Pretty decent, but not amazingly hydrating. Nice for summer.
Bumble &amp; Bumble tousled shampoo and conditioner: Probably not--but I'd get another sample!
Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation: Again, my HG moisturizer! Get foils whenever I can for travel.
Wei Buffing Beads x2: Nice for travel, since not a liquid. Wouldn't use regularly.
Garnier Fructis Anti-Dandruff Shampoo: Nah, not my favorite and I don't actually have dandruff. 
PTR Camu Camu Brightening Serum (Sephora sample container): I liked this! Not sure if I liked it more than the OH serum or not though

*Tossed:*


Mereadesso face lotion: Ugh, tried to make myself get through the whole deluxe packet because it is pricey, but hated the texture and hated the scent!
Shiseido SPF 50 foil: Had to toss this after one use--made me white as a ghost!
Formula X top coat: Had to toss with a third left--it got really thick and stringy. I loved this when it was working correctly, but not if I can't use the whole thing! I'll probably buy another bottle to give it one more chance.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 31, 2014)

Just finished the DDF moisturizing dew!


----------



## emilymeyersxo (Jul 31, 2014)

I finished off my Maybelline Dream Lumi in Radiant the other.. def not going to repurchase but just happy to get it out of my collection and de-clutter


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 31, 2014)

All Full-Size:


Up&amp;Up Cotton Rounds (100 count)
Refresh Tears Eye Drops
*Herbal Essences Hydralicious Shampoo*: I finished the conditioner last month, and I really l ike this set! It smells good and I liked using it, too.
*Burt's Bees mango &amp; orange Energizing Body Bar*: meh - I didn't like this bar soap. It didn't have a scent - didn't lather well with hands but lathers well with a loofa. I got this in a Burt's Bees fall grab bag. It had gimmicky "mango slices" in it that were actually soap.
*Bath and Body Works Lotion - Paris Amour*: I like the scent but it could feel cloying and overpowering sometimes.
*The Body Shop - Mango Body Whip*: I finished this on July 1; I really liked this - it was a light lotion and the scent was light and not overpowering. The scent reminded me of mango pudding rather than an actual mango.
*L'Occitane Ice Hand Cream Gel*: I liked this - it's lightweight and the scent is refreshing. The box says it dries to a powder finish - I felt like this didn't leave any stick/lotion-y residue so I guess it lives up to that claim?
*Revlon Lip Butter - Peach Parfait*: this was part of my project pan! I liked the color but not the glitter.
I have a bunch of products that are very close to being finished - but I'm going to save those for August empties (it will ensure that I have an acceptable amount of empties next month).


----------



## Margiee (Jul 31, 2014)

I had a super good July, going to try to keep it up in August!

*Murad Clarify Wipes (single wipe)* I used this to take off make up when I was somewhere I couldn’t wash my face normally.  I liked it, didn’t feel like it left a residue like some wipes do.  I don’t like this method of removing make up and will not purchase but won’t be upset if a few more samples of it show up in my life somehow. 

*Lorac POREfection Primer (small tube)* I liked this, but didn’t feel like it was better than other primers I have tried.  Very silicone-y feeling. 

*Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser (0.2 oz) *Way to go birchbox, I liked this way more than I thought I would. Now I’m tempted to buy it (with points of course!) despite having enough facewash to cleanse the entire nation.  Smells delicious, isn’t too harsh, took my make up right off without any eye stings. 

*Origins GinZin Refreshing Scrub Cleanser (foil)* I wanted to love this but I didn’t feel like there was enough scrub in this scrub.  I’m probably too harsh on my face but I like my scrubs to be gritty and I don’t use them every day.  Would not purchase full sized.  Smelled absolutely amazing, as I excepted. 

*AHAVA Firming Body Cream (1.3 oz)* I liked the way this smelled and the texture.  Very moisturizing but dried without feeling too greasy.  I used it before bedtime.  I don’t know that I can justify buying fancy lotion though and I have lots of body lotion samples to use up before I even need to make that call. 

*Agave Oil Treatment (0.1 oz) *I really liked this, it was my second sample of it from birchbox.  I don’t know if I loved it enough to pay full price to get a full size but I will keep it in mind for winter.  Kept my hair shiny and moisturized, smelled great, no greasy side effects. 

*Benefit Porefessional (peelie)* I like this primer fine, but don’t think it’s worth the price to get it in a full size. 

*Olay Regenerist Micro-sculpting Cream (foil) x2* This is growing on me.  I used up a foil of it last month too.  I feel like I am getting a better sense of it after using two foils in a row.  It’s been a nice night time moisturizer that keeps me from being too greasy in the summer.  I might pick some up because I got a manufacturer’s coupon with one of the samples  and am hunting for a good night moisturizer. 

*Murad Hydro-dynamic Ultimate Moisture (foil) *I liked this fine, but it wasn’t really anything special.  Didn’t see a huge change from a single use but nothing negative to say either.

*Burt’s Bees Brightening Dark Spot Corrector (0.15 oz)* I used this as a nighttime moisturizer to see how it felt.  I was not a fan of the packaging on the sample nor did I feel it was a good moisturizer substitute.  I don’t have any scarring and I love my freckles so don’t want those faded.  I am going to give a second sample to a friend with scarring in case it works for her. 

*Origins Plantscription Anti-aging Cleanser (1 oz)* This sample lasted forever but I loved it.  Super creamy and really got my face feeling clean without it feeling stripped.  I have another sample but might repurchase once I get through more of my face wash stash.  Haven’t looked at the price of a full size, so if it’s overly expensive that will probably deter me. 

*Lab Series Daily Moisturizer SPF 15 (foil) x2* This was fine.  Smelled a little chemical-y but I suppose because it is a skincare line for men they saw that as preferable to feminine.  This was serviceable, but probably not worth an investment for such a low SPF. 

*Philosophy Purity Made Simple Facewash (0.2 oz) *I liked this fine, I’ve seen people rave about it.  I didn’t get that from this sample but I also only got two uses out of it.  Want to try more samples before any desire to purchase. 

*ULTA Professional Matte Primer (1 oz)* This was my first primer (sniff, sniff).  I liked it fine for making makeup application smoother, but didn’t really see it doing anything to keep my skin matte.  Would not repurchase and have roughly 2 bazillion other primers to go through first. 

*The Body Shop Tea Tree Oil (0.33 oz)* I really liked this, except for the packaging.  I didn’t feel like I had a great way to get the oil without wasting it. I will look for more tea tree oil to use as acne spot treatment because it seems to work for me, but I will try to find it from a different company in less wasteful packaging. 

*100% Pure Honey cream Wash in Ginerade (0.06 oz) x2* I agree with what everyone posted over on the BB thread when these came out – no good. 

*AHAVA Mineral Body Exfoliator (1.3 oz) *I don’t really like body scrubs (well I do, but they are generally hard to get up to my grittiness standard and I forget to use them) so I used this as a hand scrub instead.  Smelled great, did a great job.  Loved it, but not sure if I want a full size when I feel like there are cheaper alternatives that do just as good of a job. 

*Philosophy Microdelivery Exfoliating Wash (4 oz)* This was very chemical-y feeling facewash without enough grit to feel like it really exfoliated it.  It didn’t really break me out but it didn’t help my skin and made it feel a little raw in a bad way.  I will not repurchase and will probably give away future samples. 

*Lumene Finland Pure Radiance Day Cream (foil)*I actually liked this a fair bit.  It didn’t seem to break me out (I got 2 uses out of the foil) and it’s really reasonably priced.  I might look into this after I work through some more of my SPF moisturizer stash.  I also felt a little greasy by the end of the day so maybe it’s better for a fall/winter time product anyway. 

*TheBalm How ‘Bout Them Apples blush in Pie (0.7 oz)* This blush sample lasted for.e.v.e.r.  I liked it just fine, but this was not the color for me.  It was too red, but I did like consistency and once I sheared it out to make myself into a non-clown it looked pretty good and I still looked flushed by the end of the day.  I don’t see myself purchasing this full-size palette because I already have lots of blush I like and am attempting to avoid too many cream products (expiration eek). 

*Up&amp;Up Strengthening Nail Polish Remover (6 oz) *This worked well and I liked it.  I have already purchased a Walgreens version as a replacement (because it’s more convenient to get).

Tossed

*Covergirl Instense Shadowblast cream eyeshadow and primer* This was a shimmery gold-y cream.  It’s pretty enough but it’s getting old and I much prefer the highlights in my lorac palette.  I would have given it away but I just don’t feel like you can do that with old cream eye shadow. 

*Julep SPF 30 Hand Cream *I don’t remember when I got this, I really hate the consistency, and it’s starting to smell sour.  I managed to use up over half of it before I started getting grossed out.


----------



## OohLala21 (Aug 1, 2014)

*July Empties*

*Full Size:*

Suave Sun Ripened Strawberry Conditioner - used as conditioner and "shaving cream"

BBW Cucumber Melon lotion 

Olay Fresh Effects Makeup remover wipes 

Biore Pore Strips (14 ct.)

Ponds Evening Soothe Wet Towelettes 

Pampers Sensitive wipes 

Maybelline Define a Brow

BBW Pink Grapefruit body splash 

Satin Care shaving cream 

DKNY Golden Delicious perfume

Aquaphor Lip Repair

*Deluxe:*

VS Pink Warm &amp; Cozy body mist 

Josie Maran Argan Oil 

DDF Brightening Cleanser 

Gilchrist &amp; Soames body lotion 

Stila Lip Glaze in Lights 

Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion

Laura Mercier lipgloss in Babydoll 

Sally Hansen Azulene Finishing Oil 

*Foils:*

Philosophy Purity cleanser

Proactiv + Mark Fading Pad


----------



## goldendarter (Aug 1, 2014)

Did you try adding polish thinner to it? That has always worked for me with Seche Vite, and that stuff gets crazy goopy after just a few months.



hsalt said:


> *Tossed:*
> 
> 
> Formula X top coat: Had to toss with a third left--it got really thick and stringy. I loved this when it was working correctly, but not if I can't use the whole thing! I'll probably buy another bottle to give it one more chance.


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 1, 2014)

I haven't been keeping track like I usually do, but I remember using up the following recently:

Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Toner

Paula's Choice Skin Perfecting 2% BHA Liquid

Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Moisturizer with SPF 30 and Antioxidants

Acne.org sampler kit of cleanser, treatment, moisturizer

Neutrogena Norwegian Formula Hand Cream (nonscented)

Burt's Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Cream

Burt's Bees Honey &amp; Grapeseed Hand Cream

Herpacin-L lip balm (love this, has SPF 30)

Dr. Dennis Gross Ferulic + Retinol Brightening Serum

Dr. Dennis Gross Clinical Concentrate Radiance Booster


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Aug 1, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> Did you try adding polish thinner to it? That has always worked for me with Seche Vite, and that stuff gets crazy goopy after just a few months.


Thanks for the suggestion! I'm not a huge "nails" person, so I don't currently own polish thinner. I think it is pretty cheap though, so maybe I should pick some up!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 1, 2014)

*JULY EMPTIES!!!*

*FULL SIZE:*

*Yes to Blueberries Firming Eye Cream: *I felt like this did nothing.It wasn't bad, it wasn't good. Just didn't do anything.

*Bath and Body Works 3 Wick in Coconut Leaves: *Love!

*Dove Nutritive Solutions Daily Moisture Conditioner: *This was an enormous bottle I had for like 3-4 months. I liked this when my hair was long. Once I cut my hair it was too much and I felt like it made my hair greasy.

*Simple Smoothing Face Scrub:* This was like the most basic scrub of all time. But I guess that's what the name implies! It did a fine job, didn't break me out. I have a zillion scrub samples to get through but I'd buy it again (if they even sell it, I got it on clearance)

*Bath and Body Works foaming hand soap in Coconut Grove: *love!

*L'oreal Youth Code  Texture Perfector: *Ok so at first I didn't think this did much. My chin was breaking out SO BAD this winter. I stripped down my skincare to face wash, this stuff at night, and a moisturizer in the morning. Chin cleared up like magic. I figured this was not the "secret ingredient" and it was more about simplicity so I didn't re-buy right way. MISTAKE. Breakout city. Repurchased 3 days ago, my skin looks better already. This is officially an HG for me.

*Bath and Body Works Triple Moisture Cream in Toyko Lotus and Apple Blossom:* Oh Tokyo Lotus and Apple Blossom. How I love you. How utterly devastated I am I only bought one tube of you and now you're discontinued. Praying to the lotion gods that this comes back for a SAS at some point. Smelled SO FREAKING GOOD. Still have the body spray of it, but I loved the lotion.

*Yes to Grapefruit Even Skin Tone Moisturizer:* Basic moisturizer. Liked it. I'd buy it again for $2. I wouldn't pay full price for it.

*Bath and Body Works Body Lotion in Malibu Heat: *loveee me some malibu heat!

*DELUXE SAMPLES:*

*Dove Oxygen Moisture Conditioner: *Not impressed. Not unimpressed. Just meh. Wouldn't buy.

*Living Proof (frizz with a line through it) Nourishing Styline Cream: *Wasn't impressed with this. I know people LOVE this line but I'm not really a fan?

*Origins Plantscriptions Face Wash: *Origins face washes always make me squeaky clean. I can't decide if I like this or if it makes me feel dry. I also like Checks and Balances better. 1oz sample lasted me over a month.

*SINGLE USE/FOIL*

*Caudilie Premiere La Creme: *WHUT. NO. Stinky. It made me soft. But like $100 for this in full size? NAH SON.

*TOSSED:*

*Tarte Lights Camera Lashes mascara: *Worst mascara I have EVER used. Hands down. I'm almost convinced I got a bad tube because I know this is HG status for so many people. I HATED it. Like make me angry hate it. It's so freaking wet I couldn't so much as BLINK without it getting all over my eyelids and under eye area. This mascara got the devil in it.

*Bare Minerals Faux Tan (deluxe size): *Too orange, too dark, never used it. Bare Minerals breaks me out. In the trash it goes.

*Covergirl Single Eyeshadow in mystery taupe color: *Extremely old. Label worn off. I never use it TRASH.

*Covergirl Tru Blend Foundation: *This isn't that old...bought in may maybe? But it seperated SO BADLY. It had like....streaks of white and then streaks of REALLY dark foundation. Even blended color was too dark for me. TRASH.

*Frankenpowder: *This started it's life as covergirl clean loose powder. 3/4 of the way done. I broke my Urban Decay Naked Skin pressed powder so I tossed it in there. The Covergirl was old. I do not like that UD powder. The lid was cracked and it probably wasn't sanitary. TRASH.

*Real Techniques Complexion Sponge: *Used up or tossed? I never know what to classify these as. I love this, it was just old and stained and icky and time for a new one.

*OBSERVATIONS: *Good month on full sized. Nice to do a cleanout and toss some stuff. I NEED TO USE MORE SAMPLES.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 1, 2014)

*My July empties!  :wizard: ** *

*Full size*

*Ulta Antibacterial Foaming Hand Soap Lavender Woods* - I love this stuff, but I think one of the ingredients may have a bleaching effect. I've noticed that my hand towel is starting to look bleached, and there are a couple of lighter spots on the rug.

*Blum Naturals Mini Towelette Canister in Peppermint* - (Beauty Box 5) These are tiny, so I usually want to use more than one, but the little chain loop fits perfectly on a tote bag and they're super convenient. I already purchased a replacement.
*Urban Decay 24/7 Concealer Pencil in DEA* - This isn't' my holy grail concealer pencil (yet to be found) and doesn't match my skin tone exactly, but it's very creamy and opaque and great for certain uses. Already repurchased.
*Jack Black Shaving Cream* - (Sephora 2012 birthday gift) This has been in my shower getting used occasionally for ~11 months. I found that it had separated into foam and liquid, but was able to make it work enough to finish it.
*Secret Cinical Deodorant in Lavender - *I got one of these plus a free coupon for another in a Beauty Box 5. They have successfully converted me.
 
*Deluxe Samples*
*Aveda Dry Remedy* - ok
*Caldrea Aloe Water and Apricot Shower Gel* - (Glossybox) love the fragrance, may repurchase.
*Alterna CC Caviar Cream* - (Glossybox) I don't use leave-in products, so I used this as a conditioner. It was OK, but I won't repurchase.
*Diptyque Shower Gel* - very masculine fragrance, but I enjoyed using it.
*Yes to Cucumbers Makeup Remover Towelettes x10 *- Definitely one of the better drugstore towelettes. I will probably repurchase as a travel size, but I think I might switch to Cetaphil WIpes.
*Skyn Iceland Eye Cooling Gels* - (Sample Society) These are the nicest eye gels I've tried, with Klorane as a runner-up.
*Klorane Soothing Eye Patches* - (Ipsy) These weren't quite as cushy and moist, but I still liked them a lot.
*Crest Whitestrips 3D x1* - (Allure Beauty Insiders) These work great, even though I hate they way all whitestrips feel in my mouth. I do see a noticeable difference after 1 application, even though I think you're supposed to use 14 or 30.
*Real Chemistry 3 Minute Peel* - (Birchbox) I think this is very similar to the Sonya Dakar Flash Facial, but a lot cheaper.
*Pantene Repair and Restore Shampoo* - ok, but not a fan of the Pantene fake apple scent.
*Glowing Mama Walnut Scrub* - (Beauty Box 5) - Nice for the body, but too coarse for my face.
*Beauty Protector Protect and Treat Mask x1* - (Birchbox) I didn't notice a huge difference.
*Bliss Blood Orange and White Pepper Body Wash* - love the fragrance
*LA Fresh Makeup Remover Wipes x8* - (Ipsy) These aren't terrible, but I like Yes To better.
*Shiseido Eudermine* - The bottle design is phenomenal, but it's hard to get the product out. I would be afraid I would shatter it in the bathroom.
*Sonya Dakar Flash Facial* - (Sample Society) Amazing, but so expensive.
*Ayres Body Butter Patagonia *- (Glossybox) I wasn't sure about the fragrance at first but it really grew on me. Great texture.
*derma e Microdermabrasion Scrub* - (Ipsy) As @@SaraP pointed out, a close dupe for Dr. Brant Microdermabrasion at a much cheaper price. Still, a little more abrasive than I prefer.
 
*Foils*
*LA Fresh Makeup Remover Wipe x1*
*Nexxus Color Protect primer/shampoo/conditioner *- This did not leave my hair feeling very clean.
*Benefit Porefessional* - I know this stuff has a huge following, but I just can't seem to make it work for me.
*Malin + Goetz Rum Body Wash* - I'm dying to try their peppermint body wash.
*Pureology Shampoo and Conditioner* - OK. 
*Matrix Biolage Hydrasource Shampoo and Conditioner* - I was really excited because the shampoo smelled kind of like dryer sheets, but the conditioner did not.
*Biore Self-Heating Mask x1* - The heating feels good but I'm not sure it made a difference in my skin.
 
*Sprays/vials*
*Tocca Guilietta* - not my favorite Tocca, but I am fond of them all
*Acqua di Parma Acqua Nobile Gelsomino* - very pretty and fresh but so expensive
*Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet* - I think I prefer regular Miss Dior.
*Marc Jacobs Daisy* - this was inoffensive, but didn't leave much of an impression
*Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black* - I liked this one well enough to get a mini rollerball when they came up under the Sephora point rewards, but I don't think I need a full size, or even a full size rollerball. I like Diptyque Volutes better in this category. Also, I don't love Mary Kate and Ashley.
*Chloe EDP* - so many powdery roses! I love this fragrance, but have to be in the right mood.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 2, 2014)

Aug 1st and I used up 3 products today!  Yeeeeeeah!!!


----------



## sparklegirl (Aug 2, 2014)

july empties

full size:

-dove body wash (this is the one I usually like, trying out the yes to blueberries this time around)

-juice beauty stem cellular repair moisturizer (ordered the liz earle moisturizer the day before this ran out, I liked it but my fiance didn't like the scent)

travel/deluxe:

- marcelle BB cream golden glow  (love this, waiting for a good birchbox code to buy full size, in the meantime trading for as many as I can!)

- Dr .Hauschka lemon lemongrass vitalising body wash

- Eyeko black magic mascara

- Liz Earle cleanse &amp; polish hot cloth cleanser (love this- already bought the full size)

- Shea terra organic rose hips black soap (like above, I have the full size waiting for me!)


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 2, 2014)

I've been away from this thread while we were moving, but I'm back for July!!  Not too many this month, but some empties are better than no empties!!

*Full size:*

Suave professionals almond &amp; shea butter conditioner-BIG 32oz bottle, I do like this stuff, once I get through my various other conditioners I will repurchase

Skintimate dry skin shave gel-works fine, have tons to get through before I need to buy shave gel

Up &amp; Up cotton rounds 80 count-cheap &amp; they work fine, will repurchase when I need them

Body Luxuries blueberry muffin body butter-came in a cheapie gift set, but it worked pretty well and smelled good, my husband liked it enough to use it on his hands

Rainbow Honey soap bar from the Mother's Day box-loved the scent, but it was big &amp; bulky &amp; hard to hold on to, glad it's gone

*Sample size:*

Hotel shampoo &amp; conditioner-from our honeymoon in Australia, it was ok, I have several sample size shampoos/conditioners to get through

Black Sheep Lacquer bath butter-I LOVED this, I am so sad it's gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Untold by Elizabeth Arden-it was alright, not my favorite

Rainbow Honey small soap bar from my mystery bag-don't remember which scent it was, but it didn't lather up really well, so that was disappointing, but it did smell really good

*Foils:*

Boss Nuit Pour Femme perfume sample-I really liked this

Freeman Acai purifying clay mask-I really like all the Freeman masks, I have a ton of them to use up, and I love the foil ones, I can get at least 2 uses out of them and not have to deal with the big bottles

Freeman star fruit pruifying paper mask-I really liked this one a lot, it calmed my skin down, I'm having some hormone issues and my face has been a mess lately, the next morning my skin was less red and irritated

Freeman coffee &amp; chai energizing paper eye mask-I really wish they made this one for the whole face, not just the eyes, it felt really good on and made my eye area look better

When travelmate paper mask (from Memebox mask edition #4) I loved this one, it helped so much with my skin issues, a lot of the redness went away and I could tell a difference the next morning

That's all for this month, I hope to have a ton of stuff for next month.  I am on a no buy, so I'll be interested to see how much I can get my stash down.  Moving really puts into perspective how much stuff you really have.


----------



## lindzebra (Aug 2, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> That's all for this month, I hope to have a ton of stuff for next month.  I am on a no buy, so I'll be interested to see how much I can get my stash down. * Moving really puts into perspective how much stuff you really have. *


Totally feel you on this! I'm in college, so that means I move pretty much every year until I graduate and get settled. The amount of samples I have acquired are a pain to move, and it made me realize how silly it is to hoard beauty products! But it's hard not to because they make me happy.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 2, 2014)

July was a very good month for me - probably a side effect of the no-buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Full Size

- *Earth Therapeutics Foot Scrub* - This was okay.  I liked it but didn't love it.

-* Lush Phoenix Rising bath bomb* - This had a nice spicy scent and turned the water a beautful fuchia color.

- *Julep Beach Tonic *- This is perfect for summer.  I'm already working on my next bottle.

- *Lush Whoosh Shower Jelly* - Loved everything about this.  Will repurchase if I ever run out of body wash.

- *Lush Herbalism Face and Body Cleanser *- I really love these Lush cleansers.  It has a gentle exfoliation.  My face felt clean and never tight.

- *Dickinson's Original Witch Hazel *- This was great, especially for the price.  The only thing I didn't like was the grain alcohol smell.

- *Olay Complete All Day Moisturizer with Sunscreen Combination/Oily skin* - I always thought this was better than most high-end moisturizers.  The only reason I won't repurchase is because it's not cruelty-free.

- *Philosophy Purity Made Simple Facial Cleansing Gel *- I tried a sample of this and loved it so I bought a full size, but once I had the full size I did not like it nearly as much as I like the original, creamy Purity.

- *Yes to Grapefrut Brightening Facial Towelletes* - I liked these, but not as much as the cucumber ones.

- *JasmineSeven Fresh Feet Wipes* - I love these.  I use them at work when I go walking at lunch.

- *Redken All Soft Argan-6 Oil* - I liked this.

- *Fortune Cookie Soap Gelato Sampler Bath Bombs *- These were a little too sweet smelling for me.

- *The Body Shop Passion Fruit Body Butter* - Loved this.

- *Julep Blank Canvas Mattifying Face Primer *- I didn't really like this.  The consistency was too thick for me.

- *Paula's Choice Resist Ultra-Light Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum* - My HG serum.

- *Lush Snowcake bar soap* - This was the first bar soap that I ever really liked.  I loved the scent.

Deluxe/Travel Size

- *Lush The Olive Branch Shower Gel *- This had a good lather, but the scent was not for me.  It leaned a little too masculine for my liking.

- *Dermalogica daily microfoliant *- This made my face really smooth.  I have another one from SS which I'm happy to have.

- *DDF Ultra-Lite Oil-Free Moisturizing Dew* - This was a great night-time moisturizer.  It was the perfect light consistency.  Too bad it's not cruelty-free.

- *Naobay Body Radiance Lotion *- I liked the lemony scent, but overall nothing special.

- *Dove Ultimate Go Fresh Deoderant* - I used this for travel.  I like it because it's non-irritating for me.

- *Nume Hair Mask* - I really liked this.

- *Too Faced Better than Sex mascara *- LOVE this.  May be my new HG mascara.

- *Murad T-Zone Pore Refining Serum* - This smelled awful for me.  I really have not found any Murad products that work for me.

- *Tarte Amazonian Clay Finishing Powder *- I liked this a lot.  I would buy a full-size.

- *Anastasia Beverly Hills Lash Genious Waterproof Top Coat* - This is very effective.  Good thing I got a new one from my Summerswap buddy!

- *Julep Glycolic Hand Scrub* - Love this.  Already bought a full size.

- *Benefit Cha Chat Tint* - This is such a great color.

- *Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion Skin Exfoliant* - LOVE this.  I need to hoard points to buy a full size.

- *Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow *- This was okay, but I like the Supergoop CC cream better.  This made my face a little greasy by the end of the day.

- *GDE Unicorn Sample Baggie* - Loved this purple color.  I have a ton of other purple GDE to get through, though.

- *Arcona Cranberry Toner* - I adore the way this stuff smells.

Foils/One-Time Use

- *Paula's Choice Sking Balancing Pore-Reducing Toner* - I've tried several samples of this, and I think I will buy a full size as my next toner.

- *Ruffian Dressing Room Perfumed Nail Lacquer Remover Towellete *(BB sample) - I didn't really like this.  It felt very . . . greasy?  And I'm used to pure acetone, so this was not as effective in removing polish as what I'm used to.

- *Freeman Coffee &amp; Chai Energizing Paper Eye Mask* - LOVE this.  So refreshing.  I wish they sold these in bulk.  It was perfect for after a night of poor sleep.

- *Paula's Choice Skin Perfecting 2% BHA Lotion* - I used this to spot treat some milia around my eyes, and it was very effective.

- *Paula's Choice Resist Pure Radiance Skin Brightening Treatment* - I really liked this.  It had a nice consistency - not too greasy.  Would buy a full size.

- *UD Naked Flushed (card)* - I liked this, but I'm not sure if I would purchase.

- *Paula's Choice Resist Ultimate Anti-Aging Hand Cream* - This was okay.

- *Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Ultra-Sheer Daily Defense SPF30* - I will buy the full size of this once I run out of my current stash of daytime moisturizer.

- *Lush Fair Trade Foot Lotion* - I liked this a lot.  Too bad it's so pricey.

- *Paula's Choice Skin Recovery Softening Cream Cleanser *- This was nice but maybe a little too moisturizing for me.

-* Yes To Carrots Super Rich Body Butter *- I really liked this.  It was very moisturizing but not greasy.  I would buy a full-size.

- *Paula's Choice Skin Recovery Replenishing Moisturizer *- Too heavy for me.

- *Beauty Protector Hair Mask* - LOVED this.  Will buy full size when I am out of my current stuff.

- *Paula's Choice Resist Anti-Aging Clear Skin Hydrator* - This was nice, but I think I prepare a more gel-like consistency for nighttime.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 2, 2014)

curlytails said:


> July was a very good month for me - probably a side effect of the no-buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Full Size
> 
> ...


Check you out!


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 2, 2014)

bsquared said:


> This mascara got the devil in it.


This had me laughing out loud!  I haven't used this mascara in a couple of years but the last time I used it I really liked it.  The reason being that the formula wasn't very wet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Aug 2, 2014)

So, I was on an internet break for the month of June but I kept all  my empties in a box for when I came back in July! So this is actually a list for two months. 

Full Size

*Box of Cotton Swabs* - These things take me years to go through, so I was pretty excited!

*L'Oreal Total Repair 5 Damage Erasing Balm* - HG hair mask!

*Cerave Foaming Facial Cleanser* - HG facial cleanser! Already repurchased.

*Urban Decay Primer Potion* - Like this, but I still get creasing. Continuing to look for my HG eye primer. Might keep the bottle for the packaging - Its from right before they came out with the tubes. 

*Missha Konjac **Sponge* - Best konjac I've ever used. Love it. Total HG item. I need to remember this the next time I try being cheap... 

*Awful Generic "Konjac sponge" from ebay* - Never again will I buy a non-Missha spounge. This thing was awful. Crazy hard/harsh even after it had been sitting in water, and never got as big as my Missha one. Already ordered another Missha from ebay. Never again will I stray!

*KeraSys Oriental Premium Shampoo* - Counting it as full size cause this was a gigantic sample, and took me months to get through. Loved the smell and the way it made my hair feel.. Already found  a seller on ebay for a replacement!

*Sensodyne Toothpaste* - Another thing that takes forever to get through. Always feel accomplished when I finish a toothpaste. 

*Proactiv Advanced Blemish Treatment *- I've never thought that BP works on me. I've been trying out AHA/BHAs, then subbed this in for a few days just to finish it off, and it seemed to work really well. Got another BP product to add into my routine and try out. PCOS is a total pain.

Foils

*Hope Girl Primer (5)* - Loved the rose smell, but I don't like lotiony primers

*Proactiv Pore Refining Peel (4)*

*Elta MD Renew Eye Gel *- The only product that should be packaged in a foil. Took me two weeks of using this every day to get to the end of it. Won't rebuy because it rolled up with my makeup and I already have a HG eye treatment for nighttime. 

*Murad Acne Clearing Solution* - Claimed to make a visible difference in 72 hours and gave enough product to try it. Didn't see those results but I liked the lotion texture of it

*100% Pure Honey Cream Wash in Gingerade* - Loved the smell, but ineffective as a body wash

*Amtactin Body Lotion* - Meh.

*White Mark System (3)* - Only one use so who knows if they did anything.

Deluxe Size

*Beauty Blender Solid Cleanser* - Best brush cleaner I've ever used. Already repurchased.

*Hask Argan Oil Deep Conditioning Hair Treatment* - Felt and smelled nice, but nothing special.

*Ryo Anti-Hair Loss Treatment *- Similar to the rest of the line, and I did notice less shed for the time period I used it. Might look into purchasing. 

*Macadamia Natural Oil Flawless Cleansing Conditioner* - Loved the texture and smell of this product, but it didn't last very long, This bottle is $15 normally (3 oz) (got in NBTT) and I got about 5 uses out of it. 

*Harvey Prince Yogini* - LOVE. NEED. NOW.

*White Mark Step 1 Cream* - Longer usage than foils, but unsure if effective. Felt just like a regular lotion.

*Hey Honey Take It Off Mask* - Not a fan of peel off masks, and this was really sticky due to the honey ingredients. Don't think it was very effective, and it got stuck in my baby hairs every time I used it.

*Clear Clinic Clear Spot Treatment *- Looked at the ingredients before using and saw alcohol was the first listed which meant I wasn't surprised when I opened it and that was all I could smell. Definitely stung when I put it on too, and the applicator didn't seem very sanitary since it was touching your face, and then going back in the bottle.

*Mario Badescu Drying Mask* - I think the best description I can give of the smell of this mask is: old cigarettes in a college town bar parking lot with a broken bottle of frat boy cologne mixed in for good measure. I don't care how well it works. That smell is atrocious.

*Bee Kind Body Lotion* - Not very moisturizing, but I liked the smell.

*28 Remedy Acne Pore Deep Cleanser* - Such a strange smell; almost like a fresh salad, or cucumbers. It was a cream cleaser, and I love those. Didn't seem very effective with breakouts though.

*Spa Vita Berry Shampoo and Treatment* - Smelled like the most fake berry smell you've ever experienced. But liked the way it made my hair feel!

*Derma B Daily Moisture Body Lotion* - Nice lotion, but the smell was a little off and it's no nicer than my usual St Ives rando lotion.

Masks

*Skinfood Watery Berry Wrap Mask* - Should have used this as a sleep pack instead of a mask. Weird texture

*Botanical Choice Cocao Nose Strip* - Never used one of these before so I was surprised when it was hard to get off and hurt a bit. Guess that's the point? Either way, it might be a while before I use the rest of the box. Voluntary pain ain't my thing, even for gunk-free nostrils.

*The Body Shop Tea Tree Face Mask* - Really liked it. I'll pick up a few more the next time I go by Ulta

*The Face Shop Baby Face Mask* - Felt nice, but nothing spectacular.

*Choosy Lip Mask* - Love these things! Freaks my husband out every time!

*SNSkin Yew Tree Stem Cell Mask (2)* - Slapping stem cells on my face made me think amazing things should happen, but it was just an ok mask.

*RosaPacific 19 Real Neck Mask* - As a person with Hashimotos, I hadn't thought about how uncomfortable this would be. Reminded me of when my thyroid would swell and feel like I constantly had a hand around my throat. No more neck masks for me!

*SD Hair 7 Days Hair Pack* - This was a gigantic cap, but it fit much better than a lot of other hair masks I have used like it. Made my hair feel nice for several days too.

*Annagaspi Brilliant Body Patch* -  Like wearing a muscle relaxing patch, complete with heat to cooling sensations. Not sure how this is supposed to do anything other than soothe my muscles? And that feeling lasts the entire time you wear it. Only left it on for a few hours.

*Botanical Choice Exfoliating Foot Mask *- This was my first time using one of these, and it took almost two weeks before my feet started peeling. Once they did, and I got everything off they felt so nice! Def buy more foot masks, though not this specific one.

*DewyTree Ginsing Nutritious Black Sheet Mask* - So strange to see a black face mask, but I liked how it felt. There was a ton of extra essence too.

*Hanbang Bio Total Aging Care* - Just meh.

*Leaders Aqua Dressing Mask *- Really like these. Quite effective at calming down irritated skin.

*Leaders Coconut Bio Mask with Tomato* - Meh.

*Etude House Tea Tree Mask* - Love these and need to buy more!

*The Face Shop Lemon Mask* - I have discovered through sub boxes that I hate the smell of lemon in my beauty products. So there's that.

Tossing

*Oscar Blandi Volumizing Dry Shampoo Spray - *This was neither volumizing, or cleansing. In fact it made my hair feel oiler than it started out at. This was a full size and I still have half a bottle left, but it just never worked for me no matter what I did. The only good thing was it didn't leave any white streaks at all. 

*Cheek Room Make-up Base (Green)* - I might throw this on my trade list since I only used it a few times, but the forumla didn't sit well under makeup for me. It also didn't do anything noticeable to diminish redness as far as I could tell. I'll stick to my silicone primers.

*Now Solutions Jojoba Oil* - Made me break out when spot testing. Still on the search for a oil I can use for OCM, sigh.

*Mise En Scence Curling Essense* - Still no clue what this is actually supposed to do for my hair. It didn't weigh it down, but it also didn't calm frizzes. As far as I can tell, it did exactly nothing. 

*Proactiv Mild Exfoliating Peel* - Expired, and it didn't really do anything when it was still good.

*Waterless Shampoo from Memebox* - Used this a few times and thought it worked great, but the more I used it, the more it seemed to just make my hair oily instead of clean feeling. Maybe I was just having amazing hair days when I thought it was working right. It's still mostly full, but no point in it hanging around if I'm not going to use it.

*Cynthia Rowley Liquid Eyeliner* - I haven't used liquid liners since high school because it's not my favorite look, and this pen kept getting eyeshadow, etc on the tip which meant it stopped working there. Very difficult to do a wing with it, or really anything else at a certain point.


----------



## samplegal (Aug 2, 2014)

July Empties. There was some travel this month, so more packets.

*FULL SIZE:*


*New York Street Freedom of Style Dry Shampoo* -- This came from Beauty Army. Not a huge fan. It made my hair feel dirty. Is that why it's called New York Street?

*Neutrogena Oil-Free Acne Wash x2* -- This is a good staple product. I had two bottles nearing the end, so I killed them.

*Garnier Makeup Remover Refreshing Cleansing Towelettes* -- Every month I say I don't like cleansing cloths, and every month I have some in my empties. These were ok. None of the ones I tried are really effective at getting much off.

*Sally Hansen Vitamin E Cuticle Oil* -- This took over a year to get through. I don't have a major problem with dry cuticles but this kept them nice.

*365 Vitamin E Vegetable Glycerin Soap* -- A very basic, ho-hum glycerin soap from Whole Foods store brand.

*Skintimate Vitamin E Shave Gel* -- This is an easy go-to from the drug store.

*Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens* -- I always have these for my extremely slick skin, and go through a pack every month or two.

*Pureology Super Smooth Shampoo* -- This left my hair feeling healthy and soft, though I'd never pay full price. I got this on clearance.



*Deluxe:*


*Kat von D Liquid Eyeliner in Trooper* -- The hype is true. Its an excellent eyeliner that applies black as night, and stays put. It doesn't even dry out all that quickly. I would 100% repurchase.

*Chantecaille Mascara* -- This has its place, but not in my rotation. It really separates, and gives natural, fluffy lashes, yet can be built up. But it takes forever to build up, and does wear off during the day. I like more intensity.

*Be Delectable by Cake Beauty Hand Cream in Strawberry and Cream* -- This came in an ipsy bag and I've been curious to try the Cake brand. BUT when I got it, I thought the scent was sickening -- so fakely, chemically strawberry. I did push through though to finish, but no thanks.

*Shiseido Benefiance Wrinkle Lifting Concentrate* -- This was nice, but too small to see effects.

*Bliss Lemon and Sage Body Butter* -- I've had these before and they are ok, if you like a heavier, thicker body butter.

*25CC Hair Booster* -- From memebox, it comes in a giant syringe, which is purely gimmicky, but fun. I had two uses here, and thought it was deeply moisturizing.

*Secret Clear Gel Outlast Completely Clean* -- Kind of a sticky deodorant, and I prefer solids.

*Ryo Anti-Hair Loss Treatment* -- From memebox. This was too small a sample to know if it did anything, but it had a cooling, tingly effect on the scalp.

*The Balm The Body Builder Mascara* -- This mascara was blacker than the Chantecaille above, but a little clumpier. It also felt heavy on the lashes when wearing.

*Nailtiques Formula 2 Nail Protein* -- A MUST for my problematic peeling nails. It really helps.

*bliss blood orange + white pepper soapy suds* -- Nothing special in my book. 

*Nick Chavez Beverly Hills Advanced Volume Conditioner* -- I enjoyed this conditioner. It smelled nice and was moisturizing. I don't know that it especially helped with volume.

*Ahava Time To Clear Purifying Mud Mask* -- This mask was really effective in making my face look brighter and clearer. I have so many masks right now, though I would consider this again.



*Packets: *(I only commented on these packets if something made an impression)


*Purederm Botanical Choice Intensive Lip Care Gel Patch* -- What a fun thing to do, this lip gel patch. I don't have a problem with dry lips in summer, but this was novel to try.

*Purederm Firming Lift Multi-Step V-Line Treatment* -- This was a chin mask, and seems so silly. I tried it for fun, but am sure it doesn't do a thing.

*CoverFX Matte Foundation Primer &amp; Anti-Acne Treatment Gel* -- I didn't find this helped keep me matte at all.

*Michael Todd True Organics Cleanse and Tone* -- all these Michael Todd packets were a pleasure to try, and I'd like to dabble in this brand more.

*Michael Todd True Organics Wild Rose Petal Creamy Body Wash*

*Michael Todd True Organics Serum*

*Michael Todd True Organics Moisturizer*

*Tatcha Polished Deep Rice Enzyme Powder* -- and I love this brand too.

*Ole Henrickson Truth Serum *-- I liked this, it seems like it might be effective, and I have a deluxe sample to use.

*Kate Somerville Tanning Towelette* -- This seemed to leave me streaky.

*Le Couvent des Minimes Gardeners Hand Healer *

*L'Oreal Color Vibrancy Shampoo and Conditioner*

*L'Oreal Smooth Intense Shampoo and Conditioner*

*Chella Foaming Cleanser Lavish Souffle* -- I love the way this lathered up.

*Wei Pomegranate Buffing Beads x2*



*Fragrance: *(vial)


*Jo Malone Blackberry &amp; Bay* -- This was a sexy, deep berry scent. Liked.



*Tossed:*


*Laura Gellar Eye Spackle* -- This simply doesn't keep my eyeshadow from creasing.

*Aveeno 2-in-1 Shampoo and Conditioner for Dandruff* -- I don't have dandruff so I gave it away.

*Nailtini Nail Polish in "Frappe"* -- What a sheer, streaky color! I can't make this work.

*Nicole by Opi Roughles Nail Polish in "On What Grounds?"* -- I hate the gritty texture. It catches on my hair and clothes, and looks strange to me.

Ok, on to August! (Boohoo, the summer's coming to a close.)


----------



## BSquared (Aug 2, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> This had me laughing out loud! I haven't used this mascara in a couple of years but the last time I used it I really liked it. The reason being that the formula wasn't very wet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


See that's why part of me thinks I got a defective one. I hear so many good things but it was SO BAD. Like not even I can't rub my eye, like I would blink after 10 seconds and my entire eyelid would be covered in mascara.


----------



## angienharry (Aug 2, 2014)

July finishes

Foil:

Fresh youth preserve face cream

Enfuselle c + e repair cream

Ruffian nail polish remover

Bb curl conscious creme x2---loved it!!

Davines oi shampoo

Davines oi treatment

Smashbox photo finish primer

Deluxe size:

Living proof targeted repair cream

Harvey prince hello x2

Evolvh conditioner

Air repair balm

Big sexy blow dry volumizing gel--tossed this hair doesn't need extra volume!

Lavanilla fragrance vial

Real chemistry peel--very nice!

Tay rosehip balancing cleanser

Caudalie polyphenol serum

Caudalie premier cru face cream

Harney and sons caribe tea

Buxom mascara

Full size

Bioxidea miracle hand mask

Special kiss version toner-tossed-not a fan

Plu scrub

Pixi bronzer

Gloss moderne high gloss shampoo

Shamantu activated charcoal cleanser

Freeman face mask

Skyn eye gels x2 pack

Fresh soy face cleanser


----------



## Shalott (Aug 2, 2014)

July empties!

I rotate stuff so often that I don't think I will ever have a list as impressive as some of yours! Major kudos! This month I finished...

*Full Size*

*BBW Gentle Foaming Hand Soap* - The scent was "Perfect Beach Day" and I loooooved this soap. I've bought a couple as back ups since the scent is gone, but it reminded me of my grandparent's house on the California coast!

*Caudalie Grape Water* - Love this stuff, but so happy it is gone, because now I get to try some similar products from my stash! I will probably repurchase, unless I discover something I like better.

*Blum Naturals Makeup Wipes* - I use the Tea Tree flavor? Scent? Anyways, the ones in the green pack. I use these all the time, they're cheap and they get the job done.

*Philosophy Crispy Marshmallow Bars 3-in-1* - Soooo glad this is gone! By about a week after New Year's I hated this so much I could barely bring myself to use it - the smell made me want to gag. I was able to get through it by mixing with other body wash, but I won't but this or any other Philosophy products again. That brand just doesn't agree with me.

*Fresh Creme Ancienne Eye Cream* - I loved this stuff! It was so hydrating and creamy, it made my eyes feel sooo nice. It also really helped improve the look of my fine lines, but I feel like it reached its usefulness peak at around the fourth month. After that it was just prevention, not treatment.

*Wet n Wild Fergie Centerstage Powder* - This is the Take On The Day mattifying powder and it is one of my HG drugstore items. Already have a replacement. It mattifies but looks radiant at the same time, which is so mysterious to me, LOL.

*Secret Paris Deodorant* - It was deodorant. What else can I say. I liked the scent, but I never use the same brand twice, so it will be a while before I get to Secret again.

*Deluxe Samples*

*The Aloe Source Jojoba Radiance Cleansing Polish* - This was nice, I used as my morning wash. The beads were very gentle, so I never felt like I was over-exfoliating my face. It foamed up well and rinsed easily, with a pleasant scent. However, there was nothing so WOW! about it that would make me buy a full size.

*Tarte Maracuja C-brighter  Eye Treatment *- :scared:   I looooove this stuff for in the mornings before makeup, it really does brighten the eyes! I want to get a full size while Tarte has a sale, but I have some other eye creams to work through first. Oh well, there will be a sale again in the future, I am sure...

*Sulwhasoo* *Timetreasure Renovating Cream* - Loved this stuff, want the full size so badly, but it's around $400 and my wallet screams at even the thought. Since there are less expensive creams I like equally well (From AmorePacific, even, the parent brand) I will pass on this guy.

*ReVive Eye Renewal Serum* - I honestly saw no difference with this serum, so I don't know if the sample wasn't enough to give it a good try, or if it just didn't work for me. Anyways, I wouldn't purchase.

*BareMinerals Mineral Veil* - One of the few BM products I like, I put this under my eyes because the slightly pinky tone always helped counteract any darkness. But now that it is gone, no big deal. I won't repurchase.

*Perfume Sample*

No foils this month, although I am working on a few for August. Just this one little guy.

*Cartier La Panthere* - Love it, this was right up my alley fragrance wise, and I've collected about 10 more sample vials to hold me over. I'd love to purchase, but I already own two similar scents that I want to work through.

*Tossed*

*Ardency Inn Punker Eyeliner* - Absolutely THE worst liquid eyeliner I've ever used. It dried out before I could even finish my eyes, and no length of time stored horizontally per their directions would ever make it wet enough for a good line. Once I did get the product on, it smeared and smudged all over my face. Like, if I accidentally brushed my finger against my eye while moving a stray hair, I'd end up with raccoon eyes. It was so awful, I am giving up on it and in the trash it goes.

*Jesse's Girl &amp;Cleopatra Lipstick* - I've had this for a while now, since February, and I have never been able to wear it because it has the most disgusting smell, like mothballs. I've been told that isn't normal for the Jesse's Girl lipsticks and that I should send it back, but I don't have a Rite-Aid near me, so I don't know if what I smell is normal or not. Either way, I've had it so long now that I won't ask for a return, but I feel bad tossing a nearly brand-new item. It just smells so gross!

And that is it - oh how I love collecting these items each month! I am using a lot of samples in August, so I am excited to see my list at the end of the month! :wizard:


----------



## cinderpacey (Aug 3, 2014)

*July Empties  *

My first month of doing this.

*Full size*

*Herbal Essences hello hydration conditioner *- love this scent, reminds me of summer, happy times. Always repurchase.

*Tone Petal soft body wash *- I initially didn't care for the scent too much.  It is pink peony and rose oil, 2 of my favorite scents.  I expected the smell to be stronger. By the end I could appreciate the smell, much more of a lighter scent.

*Kirkland Multi-purpose solution *- it's a staple.  Decided I could get it cheaper at Costco then buy it elsewhere.  Indifferent to it.  It gets the job done.

*BBW Oahu coconut sunset lotion *- love the smell of this.  Reminds me of being at the ocean.  Will repurchase when I get thru the million other BBW lotions I have. (darn SAS!)

*Pacifica French Lilac body wash *- it was ok.  Would have liked it to lather more.  It had a light scent.  Would repurchase if I could get a good deal. Probably wouldn't pay full price for it again.

*Aussie 3 minute miracle deep conditioner *- used once as intended.  Decided I could care less about using it as was intended.  Used remainder as shaving cream.  Worked well as that.

*​Dove visible smooth deodorant - *was supposed to reduce stubble.  I didn't notice a change.

*Deluxe*

*BB straight blow dry *- My new HG!  This was the first summer of my life where I didn't have frizzed out hair.  I used this with BB defrizz and my hair was awesome.  Have repurchased. (When I thought I was near the end, I cut this open and was shocked to find a weeks worth of product left in there.  Opened my eyes to everything else I throw away because I think its empty.  Wonderful MUT trick!)

*BBW Midnight Pomegranate *- this has been at my bedside for a long time.  The scent was still good so I forced myself to finish this up.  I doubt they even make this anymore.  The label has long since been redesigned.

*Packets/Foils*

*Agave oil treatment* - I got 2 uses out of this.  It left my hair feeling soft but that was about it.  I'd use it again if I got it in a sub but don't think I would pay for it.

*100%Pure honey cream wash-gingerade *- wasn't impressed.  The scent seemed very fake.  Will force myself to use the other sample I have.

I liked seeing my empties at the end of the month.  Made me feel like I accomplished some decluttering.  Hope to make next month bigger.


----------



## kira685 (Aug 4, 2014)

*July Empties*
 
Full:
*Lush Lemony Flutter Cuticle Butter* - I have another one to get through, but there are other hand creams I prefer
 
Deluxe:
*Philosophy Microdelivery One-Minute Purifying Enzyme Peel* - didn't notice any benefit
*Phyto Phytokeratine Mask* - I didn't find this to be moisturizing enough for my hair
*Kate Walsh Boyfriend Perfume* - nice and comforting scent, but I wouldn't buy a full size
*Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer* - this soaked in nicely on my oily skin but I wasn't really fond of it for some reason
*Tiossan Body Cream in Femme* - I really didn't like the way this smelled
*OPI Avojuice in Cran &amp; Berry* - I bought a 6 pack of assorted minis because everyone was raving about them but I didn't get the hype. This one smelled nice but it wasn't moisturizing enough for me. I did like how it wasn't greasy at all though.
*Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask* - I really liked the way this smelled, and it was adequately moisturizing. I probably wouldn't buy it, but would swap for more
*Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapy in Morelia Monarch* - I liked this, but don't need to buy it because I have a full size tube waiting
*Origins Starting Over Moisturizer* - not really suited for my super oily skin but otherwise I did like the way my skin seemed to glow after using this
Foils:
*Fresh Black Tea Instant Perfecting Mask* - seemed to brighten skin, but not significantly enough to make me want a full size
*Paula's Choice Skin Perfecting 2% BHA Lotion* - liked it, made my skin look nicer without making it greasy or dry
*Paula's Choice Resist Retinol Skin Smoothing Body Treatment* - didn't really notice any effects
*Eucerin Professional Repair Lotion* - soaks in nicely without being greasy
*Maybelline Fit Me Foundation* - texture was okay, but I'd need to see if they make my shade
*Garnier Skin Renew BB Cream for oily skin* - I don't think this would work all day for my oily skin, it wasn't very matte
*Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer SPF 20 With Dermaxyl Complex* - blah. i never like smashbox primers
*AG Hair Cosmetics BB Cream* - didn't really notice anything beneficial to using this
*GlamGlow Brightmud Eye Treatment* - seemed to brighten my under eye area but not worth the price for me. I'm interested in trying other products from glamglow though
*Hada Labo Tokyo Skin Plumping Gel Cream* - had a nice texture, but I didn't notice any plumping effects
*Kate Somerville RetAsphere* - while I'm sure it's helpful from an anti aging perspective, it was kind of greasy. I have a couple more of these that's I'm debating what to do with lol
*Cotz Face Silky Soft Lightly Tinted Sheer Matte Finish SPF 40* - the texture threw me for a minute, but I really liked this. The tint didn't appear white ish on my olive skin, and it immediately made my oily face look matte
*Tata Harper Resurfacing Mask* - didn't notice anything special
 
Trash
*Lash Food Eyelash Conditioner* - I used this for a couple of weeks and didn't really notice a difference. I tried it again and it had dried out or thickened and wasn't really coming out on the brush
 
 
I definitely focused more on my deluxe samples and foils this month, mostly because they make the most clutter, and _seem _like they'll be easier to finish. I find I start the month really strong and then kind of stop using products (i'll wash my face and fall asleep without using any products) until the last week of the month when I try to finish stuff to add to my list. I have been trying to finish things that are already open, and not start new ones. I will say, foils definitely have more product that I ever anticipate!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 4, 2014)

*July Empties!*





I am late with my empties this month as I was on vacation and hoping to use some things up but did not get through anything on vacation!

*Full Size*

1. *Boots Botanics Soothing Eye Makeup remover All Bright 5 fl oz 150ml*-hated this.  It did a terrible job of removing my makeup but a great job of smearing it all around my eye sockets!

2. *Johnson &amp; Johnson Denotape 5 yards*-this stuff was terrible!  Got caught in my teeth and permanent retainer

*Deluxe Size*

1.  *Secret Clinical Strength Fresh Water Orchid Scent Deoderant* 1.6 oz 45g-HG!  Love this stuff, only thing that keeps me dry.  This scent was ok.

2.* BBW Gelato Candle *4 oz 113g-love, love, love this scent.  Bought 2 big ones, another little one and the plug ins!  Such a sweet, fruity light scent that does not make me hungry!

3.* Faith Aromatherapy Moisture Rich Antioxidant Lotion Citrus/Ginger *1 fl oz 29.5ml-not a fan, this was hard to rub in, but thin and the smell was very earthy.

4. *Caldera No. 2 Tea Olive Lime Body Wash* 1 fl oz 30ml-this was ok.  Smelled good but I like my current body wash better.

5. *Gilchrist &amp; Soames Body Lotion* 1.5 fl oz 45ml-hate this stuff.  Thin, watery, liquidy, hard to rub in.  Smells fake and plasticy.  This stuff is like a boomerang, I get rid of it, then get more!

6. *BBW Paris Daydream City of Love candle* 4 oz 113g-liked this scent, was sweet and light

7. *Sephora Soft Touch Cotton Pads *35 count-these are ok.  I only paid $1 for 35 but I can get 100 for 2.02 at Target and they seem to work just as well.  These are thick and have dual textures.

8. *Stila lip glaze In Candy*- I normally like Stila lip glazes (I know I am in the minority!) but this one was terrible!  Sticky, smelled like plastic and the glitter was so gritty!

9.* Pangea Organics Facial Cleanser Australian Wild Plum &amp; Willow* 1 fl oz 30ml-this stuff was ok.  Did not notice a difference and it smelled very earthy (which I do not like earthy scents)

10.* Boscia Detoxifying Black Cleanser *1 fl oz 30ml-I liked this stuff after I got over the warming part of it. Seemed to do a good job.  Would consider purchasing when I get through my other 80 face cleaners

11. *Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask* 2.03 fl oz 60ml-hated this stuff.  It smelled weird and did nothing for my hair but make it dull and weighed down.

12.  *Lorac Behind the scenes eye primer*-hated this stuff.  It was thick, goopy and the design of the tube is really terrible.  It is slanted where the product comes out so it product collected in there and hardened.  Would not purchase ever.  It came with my pro palette.

13. *Sephora Express Cleansing Wipes *10 count-these are horrible.  Did not remove my makeup.  I used them in conjuction with the Boots and barely got results from either.  They were on the dry side and felt rough on my eye area.

*Foils*

1. *The Body Shop Shea Body butter* 0.25 fl oz 8ml-I like this body butter.  Thick, moisturizes and not too greasy.  May purchase some day when I get through my BBW stash

2. *Ruffian Dressing Room Perfumed Nail Laquer Remover towelette* x2-I liked these.  They were big and took off the polish pretty good.  They are expensive though.

3.* Red Flower Purifying Body Wash Italian Blood orange* 0.375ml-this was ok.  It did not give a good lather which I really like.  Smell was ok.  Gender neutral

4. *Hempz Body Coconut Fusion *0.25 fl oz 7.4ml-I liked this.  It was light and smelled delish.  Sparkle was a bit much and it was silver sparkle as opposed to gold.

5. *Weleda Citrus Hydrating Body Lotion* 0.13 fl oz 4ml-this stuff smells strongly of limes, lemons etc.  Smell lasts all day

6. *Weleda Pomegranate Regenerating Body Lotion* 0.13 fl oz 4ml-smells stronly, scent lasts all day

7. *Butter London Backstage Basics Signature lotion* .07 oz 2ml-this was ok, pretty greasy

8. *Tokyomilk/Dark 10 Everything &amp; Nothing-*smelled so good!  Was not overly greasy.  Would purchase if I was not drowning in hand lotions!

9.* DHC Deep Cleansing oil* .1 fl oz 3ml-this was pretty terrible.  Did not get my face clean I had to rewash to get it and my makeup off.

10. *Too Faced Shadow Insurance*-my HG, love, love, love

11. *100% Pure Honey Almond Nourishing body cream *0.067 fl oz 2ml-smells ok.  Scent lasts long time.  Little thin consistency wise, so I would not purchase

12. *Chella Exfoliating Cleanser* 0.007 fl oz 2ml-this was ok.  Nothing amazing.

13. *Laura Mercier Flawless Skin* Polish 0.07 fl oz 1.98g-ok

14. *Matrix Exquiste Oil Shampoo &amp; Conditioner* .34 fl oz 10ml each-I like this stuff ok but I get it every single time I order from Ulta!

15. *Jeunesse Passion Peel off mask* 0.20 fl oz 6ml-my first mask from this brand.  It was good.  Left face smooth and moist.  Creepy purple and peel off for added fun.

16. *Jack Black Deep Dive Glycolic Facial Cleanser* .07 fl oz 2ml-ok

17.* Origins Clear Improvements Active charcoal mask* .17 fl oz 5ml-not a fan.  This mask was impossible to get off and had little noticeable results

18. *Omorovicza Cleansing Balm* 0.07 fl oz 2ml-this was the grossest product I have ever used.  Smelled like rotten eggs and feet.  Was a weird grayish color and liquid consistency.  Seriously almost made me toss my cookies.

19. Perlier French Lime Blossom Body Cream 0.33 fl oz 10ml-this had a nice fragrance, blended well and was not greasy.

*Perfumes*

1. *Issey Miyake L'eau D'Issey Floral* 0.03 fl oz 1ml-this was ok.  Light, florally

2. *CK Euphoria* .04 fl oz 12ml-ok.  Little musky for my taste

3. *Prada Candyx2* -ok, sweet smelling

4. *Bvlgari Omnia Indian Garnet*-ok.  I like Omnia Crystal better.  This was a little musky to me

5. *La Vie est belle *0.05 fl oz 1.5ml-ok, too musky for my preference

*Threw Away*

1. *Be A Bombshell Lash out Mascara* .25 oz 7g-this smelled like burnt tires, motor oil and gasoline.  

2. 1*00% Pure Mascara*-this stuff smells weird and did nothing for my eye lashes and smudged on me.  I did not keep it the 3 months it is good for.

3. *Too Faced Better than Sex * 0.17 oz 4.8g-was glad I got this for free.  It was horrible.  Smudged, took forever to try, made my lashes clump.  If this mascara is better than your sex life then I am sorry.

4. *Burt's Bees Lifeguard's choice lip balm*-I did not like this, gave it to my husband and it lived in the car.  Until it leaked liquid all over the car.

5. *Goody Hair band-*it is stretched and had to be knotted so it was time to let it go!


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 4, 2014)

lovepink said:


> 3. *Too Faced Better than Sex * 0.17 oz 4.8g-was glad I got this for free.  It was horrible.  Smudged, took forever to try, made my lashes clump.  *If this mascara is better than your sex life then I am sorry.*


This made me laugh.. I totally agree! I have a sample from a Lash Stash and I have to be so careful with it for it to work. The marketing team that came up with this name must have lousy sex lives!


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 5, 2014)

July Empties!

Full Size:


Klorane Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk - my favorite dry shampoo!  I traded for a bunch of the sample sizes of this so I won't need to buy another full sized for a while.
Dove Fresh Invisible Solid - okay
Lush Karma Bath Melt - this was awesome!  It had sparkles throughout the whole melt and I was even a bit sparkly the next day.  The Karma scent is a favorite of mine.
Lush Karma Bubble Bar - obviously liked the scent.  I don't know why but I'm not crazy about Lush's bubble bars.  I've tried a few and I'm always kind of on the fence about them.  I think I just prefer bath bombs and melts.
Lush Karma Kream - I already have another full size.  I like this lotion a lot.  Very moisturizing.
Lush Love Locket Bath Bomb - this was huge.  I used it for 3 baths.  I liked it. 
Lush Inhale Exhale Bath Bomb - I have heard a lot of great things about this bath bomb but I wasn't crazy about it.  I was wondering in the bath if I had gotten a dud.  It did smell great and made my skin soft but the entire bath bomb had dissolved within less than a minute.  I was under the impression the the different sides of this bomb dissolved at different rates.  Not the one I had.
Lush Secret Garden Bath Bomb - I love the color this made the bath water, a mossy green.  I wasn't crazy abut all of the little flower bits though.
Lush Floating Island Bath Melt - love the vanilla scent.  Moisturizing.
Lush Ne Worry Pas Bath Bomb - aka the best bath bomb ever.  I'm seriously sad I cannot buy more of these.  The smell was amazing!  It gave the water a milky white color and was really moisturizing. 

Deluxe Sample


Molton Brown Indian Cress Purifying Shampoo - I love this scent.  The shampoo is pretty good.
Molton Brown Indian Cress Purifying Conditioner x2 - amazing scent.  Nice conditioner.
Malin and Goetz neroli hand and body lotion - okay lotion.  I would use another sample but wouldn't actively seek it out or anything.

Foils


Number 4 L'eau de Mare Hydrating Condition - didn't really care for this.  I haven't really been crazy about any number four products I've tried.  I wish Birchbox would stop sending them to me!
100% Pure Honey Cream Wash Gingerade x2 - Had a nice scent but poor lather.
John Frieda root awakening shampoo - the shampoo and conditioner worked nicely with my hair and had a eucalyptus scent.  I wouldn't repurchase though.  I have others that I like better.
John Frieda root awakening conditioner
Glamglow Youthmud Tinglexfoliate Treatment - I really liked this.  After I used it my skin looked very radiant and refreshed.  I bought a small jar of this.
Bumble and Bumble Hairdresser's Invisible Oil shampoo and conditioner - I loved this set.  They made my hair look amazing!  I have the oil and use after my hair is dry and I really like it.  I have already bought shampoo and conditioner in full sizes. 

Tossed


I tossed out a lot of things this month but didn't really keep track.  Some things I remember...
BareMinerals Lash Domination Volumizing Mascara deluxe sample - had reached it's age limit.  I really like this mascara though.  I only needed one coat and my lashes looked very black and long. 
Derma e Anti Wrinkle Vitamin A Glycolic Scrub - this was full sized and I kind of felt bad throwing it out.  I just really thought this scrub sucked.  There was not a lot of 'scrubbing' particles in it.  I just felt like for a scrub it wasn't very scrubby.  So Ijust got tired of this and threw it out.  I rather use an exfoliator/scrub I like better.


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 5, 2014)

Used up a cuticle oil pen.

Tossed about 22 items from eyeshadows to nail polish to lip products. Really trying to cut my stash down to just favorites.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

I just finished my E.L.F. Mineral Mist.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 14, 2014)

Awesome month for me, sry I'm late posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Fullsize:

* Sensodyne Pro Toothpaste - Only toothpaste I use. Really good for my sensitive teeth.
* Pack of q-tips
* Deo Fresh Tissues from Memebox - They were ok. Wouldnt repurchase as I think they had a bit to much alcohol in them.
* 3 packs of cotton rounds 
* Garnier Micellair Water - Weren't for me. Didnt like it and it didnt remove all the makeup I wanted it to.
* Lorèal Volume million Lashes - Not a fan. But used it up!
* Etude House Dear Girls Pact - A great setting powder. Holds the foundation in place the entire day and doesnt look cakey. Have others to go through but will def buy this again!
* Lorèal Diamond Base Coat - It were ok. Have used much better base coats then this one.
* Lorèal Superliner in Black - Loved it! But dried out rather quick. Still would repurchase
* iLLi Body Lotion - This had such a runny consistency so I didn't like applying it at all. Were moisturizing enough and had a nice citrus smell.
* Korres Shower Gel in Bergamot Pear - Ok enough, smelled great but nothing special.
* Etude House Sun Prise Sun Mist 50Pa++ - It were great. Just spritz on instead of applying suncream. Saved me alot of time and I will re-purchase later.
* Cliniderm Active Defence Sun Cream 30 Pa++ - Another suncream. This I weren't a fan of. 
* The Body Shop Ginger Sparkle Hand Cream - Ughh why do they only stock these arround christmas, I LOVE THIS (whole series too-.-). Lovely hand cream that moisturizes well and smells godlike. Will stock up on this series next christmas.
* Ryo Anti Hair Loss Pack - I liked the tingly feeling when I used this mask and it left the hair quite moisturized but didn't notice losing any more or less hair using it.
* Nexxus Emergencee Treatment - HG protein treatment. Nothing beats this and I've tried more then I can remember. Use this once or twice a month and it keeps my hair from breaking/snapping. have already repurchased.
* Cocosa Coconut Oil - Love using coconut oil in my hair. Will def  repurchase.
*Philip Kingsley Pk4hair protein capsules - I use these religously. They've made my hair stronger over-all and makes my hair grow faster. Already repurchased.
* The Face Shop Rice Water Cleansing oil in rich - Loved this cleansing oil. Already ordered a new one.
* O'Sum Aloe Face mist - Lovely face mist. Really refreshing and soothing. Have others to use up.
* Emma S Cleansing Facial Wash - Didn't foam up well and had no smell. Like my products to smell something..
* Figs And Rouge Cherry Blossom Hand Cream - Omg, I loved this. Must repurchase..
* Philip Kingsley Stimulating Scalp Mask - I use this after I do my regrowth and it balances out the scalp. I usually go really red after a scalp bleaching and this sooths it so much. Have repurchased.
* DKDN Snail Ampoule - Got in memebox some months back. I've tried better snail ampoules (mizon) 

* Etude House Yogurt 4-pack wash of packs - Loved the peach and kiwi, but the others were average.

Deluxe size:

* Elizabeth Mott BIG mascara - Loved it! Would reconsider purchasing a new one. Seperated and made my lashes extremely long.
* Elishacoy CC Cream - Not the best cc cream I've tried.
* Miguphara BP Cream - Used it as a primer and it worked fine. Wont repurchase however.
* Nails Inc Nailpolish - hot pink shade (dno the name since I've thrown in out) - Not a fan of the formula but the shade were pretty.

* SPA Vita berry shampoo &amp; conditioner - I actually loved these. Reminds me alot of The Body shop's Strawberry gel. Pretty much same smell, and they made my hair so shiny.
* Elemental Herbology Scrub (cant remember name) - Ok, nothing special.
* Elemental Herbology Intense hydration mask (or somehing) - I couldn't bare the smell really, but forced myself using it up. 
* Dear By Enprani Moistfull Booskin - Essence and toner in one. Really liked this product. Might repurchase.
* Banila Co Claypatra - Nice mud/clay mask. Would like to repurchase!
* Kerastase Aqua Oleum x 1 ampoule - Such a good intensive moisturizing treatment for your hair. Will def repurchase.

* Placentra White Mark Cream - Couldnt tell a difference in the period I used it. My scars looked the same.

Sample size/Sheet masks:
* Purederm Pearl Sheet Mask - Fav mask from Purederm. My face actually looks brightened after use.
* Kocostar Nail Theraphy Mask - interseting trying a finger mask, but unfortunately my finger tips felt dry only 1 hour after removing the mask. 
* Leaders insolution Bio Dressing Mask - Moisturizing, soothing and refreshing mask. Really liked it!
* Holika Holika Tea Time Black Tea Mask - Love the tea range from HH. They're amazing.
* Holika Holika Tea Time Apple Mint Tea mask - Soothing and calms my skin.
* Etude House Pomegrante Sheet Mask - Not a fan of this.
* Tonymoly Mr Smile Patch - These did nothing at all for my smile "wrinkles"
* My Beauty Diary Broccoli Mask - Moisturzing but nothing more.
* Chossy Lip Patch - Grapefruit - They didn't moisturize my lips much..
* Agadir Argan Oil Sh + Conditioner Sample x 2 - These were amazing untangling and moisturizing f my hair. But can't stand the smell unfortunately.
* Bare Minerals Purely Moisturizing Cream - Not moisturizing enough for my dry skin.
* Missha Super Aqua Gel Cream - Not moisturizing enough either.
* Purederm Cacao Nose Strip - Really effective! Removed alot of my blackheads.
* Biore Nose strips - My fav strip. Removes alot of blackheads.
* Anian Pomegrante Moisturizing cream - Pretty good moisturizer.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 18, 2014)

Does any one else have a product that you are determined to finish this month? I am so ready to be done with my Olay foaming face wash, it's not that it's bad or anything, I'm just ready to be done with it. I swear someone comes in at night and puts more in the bottle when I'm not looking. It's almost gone, but I thought the same thing last month. I will finish this bottle this month if it kills me!!


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 18, 2014)

@ ~ Yes! I have a few of those. One that I think is probably going to get posted in the "hit the can" thread because I cannot take it anymore. Its a Paula's Choice Ant-aging serum that makes me feel like I am wearing a clay mask on a daily basis. I have the same little bugger coming into my bathroom and I think just replaces it with a new tube.


----------



## kyxli (Aug 18, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Does any one else have a product that you are determined to finish this month? I am so ready to be done with my Olay foaming face wash, it's not that it's bad or anything, I'm just ready to be done with it. I swear someone comes in at night and puts more in the bottle when I'm not looking. It's almost gone, but I thought the same thing last month. I will finish this bottle this month if it kills me!!


Yes, I really want to finish my BBW lotion! I've had it forever, and it's finally down to a quarter left, so hopefully if I use it every day, I can finish it up.


----------



## deenah (Aug 18, 2014)

Yess, I am dying to finish that Too Faced Shadow Insurance allready! It's in my project pan and I expected it to be done at least a month ago. Guess what? It's still going strong. That thing is never-freakin-ending! The plus side is that I love it, otherwise I'd be going mad!


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 18, 2014)

I feel like when something is toward the end that it takes the longest too! Amounts are so deceiving in those bottles.

I'm ready to finish my Jurlique Radiance Serum. I really like it, but it's to the point where it's getting difficult to pump out and it's starting to annoy me. I need to buy one of the beauty spatulas...


----------



## kira685 (Aug 18, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I feel like when something is toward the end that it takes the longest too! Amounts are so deceiving in those bottles.
> 
> I'm ready to finish my Jurlique Radiance Serum. I really like it, but it's to the point where it's getting difficult to pump out and it's starting to annoy me. I need to buy one of the beauty spatulas...


one of my body lotions is like that now.. and i've been using it for so long (1-2 years i think) that i don't even want to make any effort to get the rest of the product out. it's the vaseline cocoa butter therapy lotion, so i'm thinking maybe i should pound out whatever i can into a jar, and then just let the rest go.. i have other lotions i can work on


----------



## slinka (Aug 18, 2014)

I finished off my Body Shop chamomile eye makeup remover!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sad face because I'm now all out of makeup remover and it's simply not in the budget to get anything *extra* for a while... BUT I have lots of face cleansers and toners that will surely get the job done, it just won't be quite as convenient/quick.

P.S.- almost done with my freemans avocado mask thingy AND my recently acquired (Thanks to my modmother) Pacifica vanilla body butter stuff that smells SO good. I'm gonna miss it!

Being on a no buy surely sucks but it's exciting using up so much stuff finally!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 19, 2014)

slinka said:


> I finished off my Body Shop chamomile eye makeup remover!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Sad face because I'm now all out of makeup remover and it's simply not in the budget to get anything *extra* for a while... BUT I have lots of face cleansers and toners that will surely get the job done, it just won't be quite as convenient/quick.
> 
> ...


I haven't tried it myself, but I hear that olive oil (jojoba oil, etc.) works great as a makeup remover.


----------



## kyxli (Aug 19, 2014)

panicked said:


> I haven't tried it myself, but I hear that olive oil (jojoba oil, etc.) works great as a makeup remover.


I use jojoba oil to remove my eye makeup! It works really well for me.


----------



## EggyBread (Aug 19, 2014)

Well... I used to own two blushes, but I tried to depot one of them and it exploded. I guess I didn't technically use it up as intended, but I did use some of the pieces to draw on my spouse, so I'm considering it done. I don't wear blush, so it probably had a more exciting end than had I tossed it after years in a drawer.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 19, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> Well... I used to own two blushes, but I tried to depot one of them and it exploded. I guess I didn't technically use it up as intended, but I did use some of the pieces to draw on my spouse, so I'm considering it done. I don't wear blush, so it probably had a more exciting end than had I tossed it after years in a drawer.


Sorry, but this made me giggle. As someone else who isn't a blush lover, I can totally relate.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 21, 2014)

Here are the items I finished for August.  I don't think I will have anything to add in the next few days of August.  I am too busy posting the junk I couldn't hack anymore in the "hit the can" thread.

*Deluxe:*
*Mitchell and Peach Body Cream *- This was not moisturizing enough for me. 

*Aqua Spa Body Crème *- This is a serviceable body moisturizer.  The price is good on this one so, I wouldn't be opposed to picking it up if I needed something in an emergency.  However, with moisturizers coming in boxes often, I don't need to seek this one out.  I am looking for something to be really moisturizing.  I haven't found it yet, so I will keep looking

*SkinInc Brightening Serum *- I love Skin Inc.  I have had two bottles of this stuff.  Once I discontinued it I didn't feel my skin was as moisturized.   I am looking to buy it but, the formulas I received in glossy are not available and the prices are a bit high.  So, I am going to have to try a few things and see if I find my way back to these.

*Tarte Amazonian clay double detox facial* -  This is a mask that dries quickly and has to be scrubbed off.  Its a 10 minute facial.  When I put it on, I can't quite get it into my pores.  You can see them through the mask.  So, it leads me to believe it may not help with any clogging issues. The sample was good for 2 treatments.  I have another one so, I think I have to give it some more tries to decided.

*Philip B Detangling Toning Mist *- I am always posting about my need for leave in conditioning products as the wash out ones are too heavy for my hair. This one was great.  It does have a vinegar smell but, it doesn't hang around.  I have other products to use so, I won't repurchase but, would be happy to receive this again.
 
*Full size:*
*Burts Bee's cucumber and sage towelettes* - These burned my skin at times.  I do not have sensitive skin.  I suffered through them as they are so handy.  But, will not repurchase this brand.
 
*Foil:*
*Garnier Fructis 1 minute moisture-plenish treatment *~ I am no longer using foils because of their one time use and messiness.  However, I had to report on this one as I felt it really dulled my hair color.  Not sure if it just created a bit of a coating on the hair but, it looked stripped.  My lowlights looked bronze.


----------



## kyxli (Aug 24, 2014)

I finally finished a Stila mini lip glaze in merry merry!


----------



## eucala08 (Aug 24, 2014)

deenah said:


> Yess, I am dying to finish that Too Faced Shadow Insurance allready! It's in my project pan and I expected it to be done at least a month ago. Guess what? It's still going strong. That thing is never-freakin-ending! The plus side is that I love it, otherwise I'd be going mad!


That stuff takes a long time to go through. A little goes such a long way.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 28, 2014)

I thought I was done with using up things this month.  But, I got a few more.
 
*Alterna Bamboo Plumping Strand Expand *- This is my go to.  I think I am on my second full size after receiving a sample in GLOSSYBOX.  Great for my fine hair.  A little volume minus the crunchy.
 
*Aussie Moist Shampoo *-  Repurchased another bottle of this.  Its serviceable and cheap.  Its just as good as any other I have used and smells great.

*Kat Von D Makeup remover wipes* - These are really wet.  I like that because some wipes are so dry they feel like sandpaper.  Or they dry up quickly.   I got these as a sample from Sephora.  It came with 2 wipes in it. 

*Alterna Bamboo Abundant Volume Shampoo *- This is very stripping.  Makes my fine hair feel like a clump.  I have to throw in a ton of conditioning products in order to comb through it.  This product is the reason I went and got the Aussie shampoo because I could not use this product every day.  Its not cheap, doesn't work for me and I will not repurchase.   

*Tarte Fresh Eyes Maracuja Waterproof Eye Makeup Remover Wipes *- I got these to put my Tarte order over the amount needed for free shipping.  I loved them.  They have an oily feel to them but in a good way.  I did repurchase for the same reason again.  But, this time I knew what I was getting. I do like how easy it is to remove eye makeup.


----------



## Jen283 (Aug 29, 2014)

My empties for August (well really the whole summer):







Maybelline Instant Age Rewind in Neutralizer shade - This was ok for color correcting my dark circles. I liked using it as a concealer/face highlight when I was really tan. The packaging is kind of annoying, and  as you can see, a bunch of mine is stuck on the sides. I might repurchase this in one of the normal shades. 

Maybelline Volum' express cat eyes mascara - This was ok. I like the brush shape for getting the lashes on the outer edges. It's good for lengthening but not so much for thickening. Won't repurchase.

Jordana best lash extreme volumizing mascara - A very good mascara. Thickens better than it lengthens, but really great for the super low price ($3). I MAY repurchase because I like it BUT it isn't waterproof.

Maybelline Fit Me concealer in 115 - I like this mascara a lot and have already repurchased it. It is similar to my HG NARS radiant creamy concealer; a bit wetter formula and less opaque than the nars. But it is really nice for undereyes and face concealing. 

It's a 10 miracle leave in product - I got this in my ipsy bag and I LOVE IT. It works as a heat protectant, de-frizz serum, and hair softener. It makes my wet hair easier to brush, faster to blow dry, and it smells SO GOOD. I just repurchased a larger bottle to use every time I blow dry my hair.

LUSH American Cream conditioner - I use this in conjunction with my Blousey (lush) shampoo. Together they are very kind to my hair and don't strip it with harsh chemicals. It doesn't make my hair super smooth when wet like most traditional conditioners, but it does add in moisture and my hair has felt a lot healthier since switching to more natural products. I just repurchased this in the largest size (the small was all they had in stock when I first purchased it).

LUSH mask of magnaminty sample - I love this for a deep cleanse once a week. It doesn't irritate my dry skin, it just sucks out impurities while still leaving my skin soft. It smells amazing. I just purchased the small sized pot to use once a week.

These empties are from the last couple of months... it takes me FOREVER to use up products! I suspect I'll have more in the next few months because I have a lot of products that are like 2/3 used up.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 30, 2014)

August was a great month for me! Pretty sure there's no way I'll finish anything up before tomorrow, so here's the list:

Full Size:


Julep Freedom Polymer Top Coat – worked ok…not worth the price though. Seche is cheaper and just as good.
Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Top Coat – loved the brush on this and liked it ok. Had some shrinkage.
Sephora Formula X Top Coat – The month for finishing up top coats. Of the three I finished up, I liked this one the best. I’ll probably buy this again.
Sumita Beauty Imlee Brow Pencil – loved this and have a back up.
Tarte Smooth Operator Powder – worked ok…not my favorite though. Won’t repurchase.
Josie Maran Argan Blend Concealer Duo – I really liked this and I’m sad that it’s discontinued. It came with a peachy corrector and it had great coverage.
Shiseido Facial Cotton – I know it’s pricey for cotton, but I really love the quality of these. This is an HG product for me and I won’t be without them.
Caudalie Lip Conditioner – probably the only Caudalie product that I haven’t loved. There are other more moisturizing lip balms that are cheaper too.
Sephora Formula X Delete All 5 Finger Nail Polish Remover – this was ok. It seemed to dry up quickly. It was effective, but not more than the much cheaper Target Brand that I usually buy. Won’t repurchase.
Fortune Cookie Soap Co. Hydrate Me – Really loved this solid body conditioner. Really nice and I loved the Tiny Tribute scent. I will purchase again.
Drybar Sake Bomb Hydrating Conditioner – worked ok, but no better than the much cheaper Suave conditioners that I’ve used. I won’t repurchase.
Deluxe Size:


Secret Clinical Strength Smooth Solid – liked a lot. Will probably purchase after I use up my stash.
Philosophy Hope in a Jar Moisturizer – ok
Dior Hydra Life Skin Perfect Pore Refining Moisturizer – really liked this a lot.
Tatcha Ageless Revitalizing Eye Cream – really felt nice, but I didn’t notice that it helped with fine lines or anything.
Sephora Blotting Papers Cooling Mint – I liked these a lot. They came with a set of makeup brushes that I purchased.  I thought the “mint” lasted longer than the Boscia Peppermint blotting papers that I normally use; almost through the entire package. Nice size. I may purchase after I use up my Boscia stash. Depends on the price.
Smashbox Photo Finish Lid Primer – did the job, but nothing special
NARS Pro Prime Smudge Proof Eye Shadow Base – worked well enough.
Crabtree &amp; Evelyn Avocado Olive &amp; Basil Moisturizing Body Bar – got this at a hotel while on a business trip. I didn’t like it for body, but it worked great to clean my make up brushes and sponges.
Vasanti Detox Facial Cleanser – worked ok; not my favorite.
K6 Clean Antioxidant Facial Cleanser – worked ok; again, not my favorite.
Whish Shave Cream – meh.
Whish CC Body Cream – double meh.
Gilchrist &amp; Soames Body Lotion – this was good. Probably wouldn’t purchase because I think I have a lifetime supply of body lotion, but I liked it.
Not Soap, Radio Body Wash – really liked this. I can see purchasing this with Birchbox points.
Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Treat Hair Mask X 2 – really nice hair mask. I’m not a fan of the scent (maybe the only person that can say that, lol). I doubt that I’d buy it for that reason.
Uniq One All in One Hair Treatment – ok
Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner – odd concept. I didn’t find it particularly moisturizing and it left a white cast like many dry shampoos. I won’t purchase this.
Foils/One time use (wow...out of foils!):


Ole Henriksen Reparative Anti Aging Oil – a little heavy, I thought. I don’t like it as much as other oils.
Chantecaille Sunscreen SPF 50 – ok
Omoroviza Refining Facial Polisher – I liked this, but I would never purchase this brand as it is way more expensive than I would pay. Nice product, though.
Perfume Samples:


Hanae Mori – didn’t care for it
Harvey Prince Skinny Chic – the last of my samples of this particular scent. I really like it, but I wouldn’t purchase because I have an issue with the name.
Versace Yellow Diamond – it’s ok
Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris – I liked this.
Clean Shower Fresh Roller Ball – Loved this scent
Tossed:


Camille Beckman Hand &amp; Shower Cleansing Gel Deluxe Size – could not stand the smell of this. Very powdery and old lady.
Le Metier De Beaute True Colour Crème Eye Shadow – finally tossing this. I’ve tried using this every which way and I just cannot get it to work for me. Melts right off the eye, and I don’t even have oily skin. Just yuck. Gorgeous color…too bad.
From the Lab Hair Cleanser No. 724 – How can an oil be so very drying? Hated this.  
Dolce &amp; Gabbana Monica Lipstick Samples – this was my second one and I just decided that I really hated the perfume-y scent on my lips.


----------



## eucala08 (Aug 30, 2014)

*Samples:*
*Tarte Blush in Dollface*--It was a pretty pink blush. To me, it's a dupable color that could be found in cheaper brands.
 
*Full Size:*
*Physicians Formula Talc Free Powder*--I really like this powder on days that I don't need a lot of coverage and want color correction. It's very pale though on me, and I'm really pale as it is. I pair it with a bronzer to warm my face up. I bought it in the translucent shade to replace this one, and I'm hoping it's not so pale. 
 
*Tossed:*
*Urban Decay Lipstick in Sellout (old formula)--*I was trying to Project Pan it because I've had it for a couple of years, but it was starting to look gross after some significant progress. I wasn't crazy about the formula of the lipstick either. It was one those lipstick from a couple of years ago that was in the sword packaging. It seemed to wear off fast. Though, I really liked the color.
 
*Honeybee Gardens Mascara*--It only added color to my eye lashes and did nothing else to them. They looked exactly like my lashes but darker which if that's what you want this is a good mascara. I wanted them to be more like my lashes but better. That's why I buy brown mascara is for the natural look. I wouldn't repurchase.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 31, 2014)

*August empties time!*

*Full Size:*

*Bath &amp; Body Works* anti-bacterial hand gel in Smart Cookie - Love these, loved this scent.

*Bath &amp; Body Works* hand soap in Perfect Beach Day &amp; Carribean Escape - Trying to use up my supply of summer scents. These soaps are a must-have for me &amp; will probably be on my empties list every month.

*Loreal Paris* Smooth Intense polishing shampoo - Love &amp; have already repurchased in the most giant size I could find.

*Up &amp; Up* 100 cotton rounds - My daughter &amp; I use these to remove nail polish, they work just fine.

*Olay* 4-in-1 daily facial cloths - Another staple, I always repurchase these.

*Lush* bath bomb in Granny Takes A Dip - This is huge &amp; colorful in the water &amp; leaves skin really soft.  Love!

*Lush *Popcorn lip scrub - Favorite scent/flavor of these.  I am using the Mint Julep now which is nice, but I love the popcorn the most.

*Kwik Off *nail polish remover - It was cheap &amp; it worked.

*Lush* Catastrophe Cosmetic face mask - Blueberry &amp; made my face really soft.  New favorite!

*Deluxe Size:*

*First Aid Beauty *Dual Repair eye cream - It was ok. I have eye creams that I like more.

*Murad* Essentail-C sun balm - Another product that was just ok.

*Rainbow Honey* soap in Tea Biscuit - Nice scent.

*Laura Mercier* tinted moisturier - I love this. I always try other tinted moisturizers, foundations, &amp; BB creams but I always come back to this.

*Nugg Beauty* revitalizing face mask - Not for me.  Hated the smell &amp; the consistency of this mask.

*Fortune Cookie Soap *whipped cream in Marshmallow Dreams - Favorite FCS scent ever!  Luckily I still have the cuticle butter in this scent.

*Vita Liberata *2-3 week tan lotion - I really like this brand.  I like the lotion better than the mousse.

*Derma e *microdermabrasion scrub - It's ok, there are other scrubs that I like better &amp; I won't repurchase.

*be Delectable* hand cream in Vanilla &amp; Cream - I was really excited to try these &amp; bought the 4-pack w/all the scents.  This was my least favorite scent (&amp; I love vanilla).  I'm over it.  Won't repurchase. 

*Beauty Protector* hair masks x2 - Just ok.  

*Beauty Protector* shampoo - Not for me.  I do love the Protect &amp; Detangle spray in this line, but the hair masks &amp; shampoo were a disappointment.

*Key West* Aloe Mango lotion - A sample from BB. It was a little thin, but smelled great.  Won't repurchase though.

*Living Proof *restore mask treatment - Love!  Bought more.

*Foils:*

*Philosophy *Purity Made Simple - I have heard great reviews about this face wash.  Not for me, I don't get the hype.

*Cotz* face suncreen 

*MD Solar Science *mineral creme spf 50 - When you're at 6 Flags any sunscreen will do. (Found this &amp; the Cotz in my purse.)

*Maison Martin Margiela* Replica Beach Walk (perfume vial) - This smelled awesome.  Full size is $125, so...that was nice while it lasted.

*Living Proof Perfect *Hair Day 5-in-1 styling treatment - I like this, but I think I can find something that works for cheaper. I hope.

*Deborah Lippmann* Stripper To Go nail polish remover mitt - Nice.  Took almost all my nail polish off.  Almost.

*Davines* Ol shampoo - Hated this.  Hate the smell.  Hate what it did to my hair.  Pure Hate.

*Candles:* (I hope it's ok to post my candles each month.  I love them &amp; just want to share my love for them!)

*Nest *votive in Grapefruit - Smells great.

*Yankee* votive in Sugar Cookie - I love Yankee candles, even though they are quite expensive. 

*Bath &amp; Body Works* 3-wick in Sundrenched Vineyard - One of my favorite summer scents from BB&amp;W this year.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 31, 2014)

@@LuckyMoon I love when people use up candles! I hope to use one up myself one of these days!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 31, 2014)

August Empties! (I had a ton, mostly full size.)

 

*Organix Teatree Conditioner:* I love this shampoo but I probably won’t buy this conditioner again. I need something more moisturizing. 
*John Frieda Frizz-Ease gel*: I like this gel a lot for my wavy/curly hair. My curls are loose and this helps keep them defined but not crunchy. I also love the clear pump because I can see exactly how much product I have left at any given time.
*Neutrogena oil-free moisturizer*: Meh. I’m glad I’m done with this, I like my Clinique dramatically different moisturizing gel better.
*LUSH Cupcake fresh face mask:* Uh my second one in like four weeks…hah. 
*Yes to Cucumbers trial size face wipes*: Used these while away from home for a week. They are super easy to travel with.
*Clinique take the day off eye makeup remover*: I got this as a GWP but honestly I love it. I hope I can find a cheaper dupe because if not I’ll have to buy this again!
*Matrix Exquisite Oil shampoo:* LBR I think every time I order from Ulta I get one of these. Doesn’t make any difference in my hair.
*Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner in Demolition:* This color was so awesome; would buy again.
*Benefit They’re Real! mascara:* Count me in the NOPE camp for this one. 
*Lancome Doll Eyes mascara:* I really did like this mascara, but the stopper part of the bottom half pulled apart while I was doing my mascara as usual one day. For a $30 mascara that is NOT OKAY. So glad this was a comp and not something I paid for. 
*L’oreal Voluminous Butterfly mascara*: I already have three backups.  LOVE. 
*Almay eye makeup remover pads:* Used up this mini size. I love these things.
*LUSH BB Seaweed fresh face mask:* This was not my favorite mask. It was very dense and I only got 2 full uses out of it, I usually get 4-5 out of others. 
*Tarte energy cheek stain:* This was okay, turned Barbie pink on me.  I have started using mineral powder foundation instead of liquid foundation and this was too hard to use with powder. 
*Purlisse lotion*: Got this from Ipsy, nothing in particular to report, just boring lotion.  
*Philosophy pink almond candy lip balm:* This smells amazing! I got it for Christmas and I’m not quite done with it, but I don’t know how clean or sanitary it was anymore. 
*Murad oil control mattifier primer:* This gave me a white cast like sunscreen due to the SPF. Also, I didn’t notice any real mattifying so I wouldn’t buy this in full size. 
*Balanced Guru no frizz oil:* Unfortunately this is another Ipsy product that I didn’t love. It wasn’t horrible but I like my usual stuff better. Also the glass packaging seems wasteful. 
*Julep Kajal glide on eyeliner*: NO. NO. This liner smells like a cheap colored pencil and certainly did not glide on in any sense of the word. I’ve never had an eyeliner tug so badly in my life. Trash. 
*Starlooks gentle clear away eye makeup remover:* Got this in a Starbox. This was true to its name, very gentle!! It worked well on eye makeup too, and never stung or left behind residue.  Unfortunately I prefer for my staple items that I go through fast to be something I can easily pick up at Target/Sephora/Ulta. 
*Nexxus color assure shampoo:* Smelled like candy, did its job at protecting color. Would buy again.
*Johnson &amp; Johnson baby oil with aloe*: I use this on my legs after I shave.  Love this stuff!
*Beauty Blender blendercleanser:* Not worth the price tag (Johnson &amp; Johnson baby shampoo works just as well) and the design of this bottle is terrible! When you press the blender on the pedastal part, dirty excess can get back in the bottle.  Yuck.
*Toni &amp; Guy sea salt spray*: I prefer the Sexy Hair brand spray. This worked, but made my wavy/curly hair almost too chunky. 
*Big Sexy Hair spray and play hairspray:* Just a normal hairspray; wouldn’t purchase.
*B&amp;BW True Blue Spa apricot and white tea face scrub:* I don’t care if everyone says face scrubs are too harsh. Sometimes I have dry skin flakes on my face and this scrub smells amazing and does the job well. I stocked up on this at the June semiannual sale but it’s been my go-to for years.
*Clinique “for men” face scrub: *So this belonged to my BF but I used it when I didn’t have my True Blue Spa apricot scrub. It is the gentlest and finest scrub I’ve found. 
*Alberto VO5 Tea Therapy clarifying shampoo:* This is hands down the best-smelling shampoo in the world, plus it can be found on sale/BOGO very cheap at drugstores. I’ve been using this for years as my go-to clarifying shampoo. 
*LUSH mango bath melt:* This bath melt is very moisturizing and has a great fruity smell. 
*LUSH Mumkin bubble bar*: I bought this for my mom for Mothers Day and she didn’t like the smell so she regifted it back to me! I loved it. 
*LUSH Karma bubble bar:* My grammy got this for my mom for Christmas…and she didn’t like it and gifted it to me. Are we seeing a pattern here?  I liked it a lot!  (My mom is the pickiest person on the planet apparently.)
Whew that was a lot this month. I used up a lot of staples and things that I’ve been using all summer so it’s nice to clear out so much before fall.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 31, 2014)

I thought I did really well this month! I decided to focus on deluxe and foils this time around.

*FULL &amp; TRAVEL SIZE*




-  *First Aid Beauty Face Cleanser *(purchased) – I liked this. It had a clean scent and a good amount of foam. I have an insane amount of cleansers to go through though – so it will be awhile before I repurchase.

- *First Aid Beauty Ultra-Repair Cream* (purchased) – I love this stuff. I think I’ll be buying the giant size for the winter.

- *First Aid Beauty Gentle Cleansing Wipes *(purchased) – I don’t have sensitive skin, and I thought these were incredibly harsh. Definitely not buying more.

- *Purederm Vitamin C Facial Pads *(Memebox) – I love these things! So refreshing! Have already ordered 2 more boxes.

- *A;t fox Moisturizing Gel Cream Gyoolpy Tea *(Memebox) – I loved this stuff! I have several more cupcakes to try, but I’m strongly considering it. I found it lightish and very moisturizing.

- *Cotton balls*

*DELUXE*




- *Aerin Rose Hand &amp; Body Cream *(eBay) – I’ve used 2 out of 3 of my deluxe samples now. I was treading very carefully with this stuff, because while it’s amazing, it’s also expensive. Awesomely enough though, my Summerswap buddy got me a full-size bottle of it! So it’s on to using it again.  J

- *Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Serum* (Birchbox) – I got this sample in March, so I figured it was more than time to give it a try. I do not like the packaging, and may have spilled half of it the second time I was using it. And then my next thought was “yes! Closer until it’s gone.” And I think that sums up my feelings on this product.

- *MDSolarSciences Evening Facial Serum *– I struggle calling this a “deluxe” sample, because I only got two uses out of it. Because of this, I have no idea whether I liked it or not.

- *Skinfood Royal Honey Emulsion *(eBay) – This was my first experience with emulsion, so I have nothing to compare it to, but I loved having an extra layer on moisturizer on my face at night.

- *Ares Body Butter, Patagonia *(Summerswap) – I love this stuff! And more importantly, my skin loved it. It absorbed quickly and my skin felt amazing afterward. Happy I have one more sample.

- *Origins Make a Difference Plus+ (*GWP) – I liked the citrus smell and thought this moisturizer worked nicely. But I still have others I like more.

- *Vasanti BrightenUp Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator *(Birchbox) – I really liked this and I’m glad I have a backup sample. But I think I am going to try another one of the many other facial scrubs in my stash.

- *Harvey Prince Ageless Body Cream* (Birchbox) – Enjoyed the scent, but hated the lotion itself. I felt like it never really absorbed, and just sat on my skin. I have an additional sample, which I am not keeping.

- *Nugg Beauty Revitalizing Face Mask *(Birchbox) – This mask cleared up my stuffy nose/sinuses like no other. I’m totally buying more and using them when I’m sick.

- *Beekind Body Lotion *(Summerswap) – No wonder I loved the consistency – it’s made by Gilchrist &amp; Soames. I wish the honey scent was honey food and not honey floral though.

- *Skyn Iceland Pure Cloud Cleanser *(free sample) – I wish this cleanser foamed. Because it doesn’t, I’m not interested in anymore.

- *Skinfood Royal Honey Toner *(eBay) – I really liked this and am considering getting more once my other toners are gone.

- *Vbeaute Anti-Wrinkle Protecting Serum *(free sample) – Sample was too small to get a good idea of the product.

- *Real Chemistry 3-Minute Peel *(Birchbox) – It was okay, but not my favorite.

- *Pure Smile Muddy Girl Charcoal Mask *(Memebox) – This felt amazing going on! I have a lot more masks to use though (and coming my way), so it’s a no buy for me.

- *DDF Ultra-Lite, Oil-Free Moisturizing Dew *(Birchbox) – This is still my favorite daytime moisturizer, which I use 4 times a week. Even better, this deluxe size is massive and lasts forever! I have 2 more and should be good for at least another year.

- *Aqua Spa Body Crème, Lavendar + Chamomile *(Summerswap) – While this smelled nice, it was a bit too thick for my liking.

- *Jurlique Purely Bright Radiance Serum *(GWP) – I love Jurlique, and I really like this product. I have more serums to try, but wouldn’t be surprised if I go back to this.

- *DERMAdoctor Photo Dynamic therapy eye lift lotion (*GWP) – it was nice, but nothing special.

*SHEET MASKS*




- *Pure Smile Chocolate Milk Essence Mask *(Memebox) – I really thought I would like this mask, because I love lotions from this brand. But my face felt sticky for hours afterward. Will not purchase any masks from this brand.

- *My Beauty Diary, Aloe Mask x2 *(eBay) – Amazing! My face feels hydrated! So happy I bought 10 sheets! 

- *My Beauty Diary, Mexico Cactus *(eBay) – So many more to try, but this one is definitely moving to the favorites category.

- *Flower Me Energy Factor Moist Boosting Sheet Mask, Hyaluronic Acid *(trade) – It was decent, but I like the MBD ones better.

- *SLCOSEMTIC Soo Effect Plus Essence Sheet Mask, Repair* (Memebox) – Very refreshing, but I like others better.

- *Etude House Sheet Mask, Honey* (eBay) – Enjoyed this one! Happy I have 4 more.

- *FERDERMA Egyptian Mask Pack *(Memebox) – I really wanted to like this because the packaging is just adorable, but I was not impressed. I left it on the requested 30 minutes, but by 20 minutes the mask was already drying up in places, which I’ve never experienced before.

- *My Beauty Diary, Imperial Bird’s Nest *(eBay) – Not my favorite MBD mask, but the scent is really nice.

- *Etude House Sheet Mask, Olive* (eBay) – I didn’t smell as olive-y as I was hoping, but it was very nice – glad I have 4 more.

- *My Beauty Diary Dark Circles Intensive Care Eye Mask *(Beauteque) – It was nice, but I like the Purederm ones better.

- *Holika Holika Baby Silk Foot Mask Sheet *(Beautque) – This left my feet feeling super soft, but within 2 days, my feet were back to normal.

- *My Beauty Diary, Rice Mask *(Beauteque) – I liked it, but I thought this one was super runny!

- *Holika Holika Baby Silky Hand Mask Sheet *(Beauteque) – Maybe I just have soft hands? I didn’t notice a difference.

- *SLCOSEMTIC Soo Effect Plus Essence Sheet Mask, Waterdrop* (Memebox) – Very refreshing, but I like others better.

*FOILS*




- *Caldrea Coconut Fig Leaf *(Summerswap) – While this smells amazing, my favorite part is how quickly the lotion absorbs. There never seems to be a sticky phase with this stuff. Would strongly consider buying more.

- *Crabtree &amp; Evelyn English Honey and Peach Blossom Body Lotion* (free sample) – I liked this scent at first, but the intense scent took hours before fading, and gave me a headache.

- *Malin + Goetz Peppermint Shampoo *(free sample) – It was like shampooing my hair with a peppermint! And the cilantro conditioner paired nicely with it. 

- *Holika Holika Honey Sleeping Pack, Canola *(x6, eBay) – I love these things! They really help my skin feel hydrated the next day. I am 95% I will be getting a full size soon.

- *RUFFIAN Nail Laquer Remover Towelette *(Summerswap) – Well, I finally met a RUFFIAN product I did not like (although to be fair, it had more to do with the lack of acetone than anything else). It took forever to remove my polish, to the point where I gave up and used my own remover.

- *Crabtree &amp; Evelyn Somerset Meadow Body Lotion *(free sample) – I like this scent way more than the last C&amp;E lotion I tried. This scent is a lot more subtle.

- *Crabtree &amp; Evelyn Citron Honey &amp; Coriander Hand Lotion *(free sample) – I cheated and used this as a body lotion. I am in love with the cistrusy scent and am strongly considering purchasing.

- *Nature’s Bounty Hair, Skin and Nails Gummies – *These were disgusting.

- *Paula’s Choice Skin Recovery Daily Moisturizing Lotion *(free sample) – I had high hopes for this. But it wasn’t that moisturizing and it left my skin feeling sticky hours later.

- *Crabtree &amp; Evelyn Pear and Pink Magnolia *(free sample) – I thought this smelled like a grandma.

- *Weleda Wild Rose Pampering Body Lotion *(extra) – Way too strong of a scent for me. I hope the eye cream isn’t as intense.

- *Crabtree &amp; Evelyn Pomegranate Hand Therapy Collection* (free sample) – Too fruity for me.

- *No. 4 Body Lotion *(free sample) – I’m really impressed with this! It has a nice hint of a floral scent, isn’t too thick or runny and drying quickly.

- *Plagentra White Mark Cream, Lotion and Massage Gel *(trade) – I only got 3 uses out of these, so it’s hard to tell if they did anything for my stretch marks. I have a bottle of the cream though, so I’m going to keep it up.

- *100% Pure Coconut Nourishing Body Cream *(Summerswap) – I liked it better than I thought I would, but not my favorite.

- *Skinfood Royal Honey Nutrition Cream *(purchased) – Still not sure…but I have 19 more foils to make a decision with.

*THREW AWAY*

- *NYX Love in Paris 9-color eyeshadow palette *(Blush) – I used it once and was just not impressed. I’ve hung onto it, and it’s just taking up room.

- *2 blushes*

- *Elf Hypershine gloss *(purchased) – I don’t want to think how long ago I bought this. Gross.

- *Stila lip glaze, pout *(gift) – I do not like the way this lip glaze feels on my lips. I don’t know why I was hanging on to it, because I will never use it.

- *Bath &amp; Body Works lipstick *(purchased) – Yes, purchased 1 million years ago. It has definitely gone bad.

- *Clinique lipstick *(gift) – See above. 

- *China Glaze CG in the City *– This brand did not work well with my nails, yet I’ve somehow kept it for 5 years? Yeah, gots to go.

- *True Blue Spa Tough Love Spa-Strength Callus Treatment* – This stuff was so runny and just did nothing for me. I really like the foot lotion I got in the Footcare 2 Memebox, which gave me motivation to toss this.

- *Dr*. *Hauschka Rose Day Cream* (Free sample) – I used this foil once, and then tossed it. It was thick and left my face feeling sticky for hours afterward.

*GAVE AWAY TO MY MOM*

- *Neil George Shampoo and Conditioner *(Birchbox) – I got 2 sets of these this month, and I’m swimming in hair samples.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 31, 2014)

@@ashleylind  That is an impressive amount of sheet masks!


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 31, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> @@ashleylind  That is an impressive amount of sheet masks!


Thanks! I'm actually hoping to use even more this month.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 31, 2014)

*full size*
*neutrogena rapid clear fight and fade gel *- my skin has been going nuts lately. I replaced this with Neutrogena RapidClear Acne Eliminating Spot Gel and I like it better. They have the same percentage of active ingredient, but the Fight and Fade has a slight "fishy" smell that I sometimes notice in other products with salicylic or glycolic acids and peels.
*neutrogena rapid clear treatment pads* - I bought these as a replacement for the Dr. Dennis Gross One Step Acne Pads since they have the same percentage of active ingredient and they are cheaper, smell better, and don't burn my skin.
*balanced guru no-frizz hair oil (fabfitfun)* - I actually ended up using this to shave my legs. I wasn't a fan of the smell, and using it as a hair product seemed to weigh my hair down. Also, I don't love having glass in the bathroom if I can avoid it.
*hask argan oil hair mask (beauty box 5) *- This was a nice product in a huge packet that I probably could have gotten two uses out of, but there's no way to reseal the packet.
*ban refreshing body cloths* - Love these, repurchased twice so far
*16 oz. cetaphil cleanser* - my HG cleanser for 20 years
*ulta simply clean foaming hand soap in lavender woods* - I like this product a lot, but I think it might have an ingredient that slightly bleaches my hand towels. 
 
*deluxe samples*
*pantene repair and protect conditioner* - this was OK. I hate Pantene's fake apple scent.
*aveeno calming body wash in lavender (beauty box 5)* - I was excited about this because I love Aveeno and all things lavender, but the lavender scent wasn't very strong (probably for the better since lavender oil can be a skin irritant)
*beauty protector protect and treat (birchbox) *- This was a nice hair mask, but I prefer woody/herbal fragrances to sweet/cupcake/vanilla scents.
*minus 417 hand cream (sample society)* - I received this in my first Sample Society box and it took me FOREVER to finish it despite living in my purse. It had a nice consistency, but the fragrance was a little powdery (it was the scent in the orange/gold tube)
*klorane dry shampoo (sample society) *- love this, will keep repurchasing. I love the extremely mild fragrance and think it does a better job of absorbing oil than the Amika.
*uberliss rituoil (ipsy)* - I also couldn't use this as a hair product, but shaved my legs with it. Also, every time I shaved my legs I was reminded of @@LuckyMoon's comment that it smelled like Perfuma from the She-Ra series.
*dr brandt xyy dual fusion water* - You guys can skip this one. There are much nicer micellar waters out there. I love Koh Gen Do's. This one didn't remove half my makeup, and I had to go back over my face with the Koh Gen Do version to get the rest removed.
 
*vials/sprays*
*fresh hesperides grapefruit* - love this. bought a more deluxe sample size. If I finish that, I'll buy a rollerball. I don't think this is an everyday fragrance for me, but it's light and inoffensive (if not particularly long lasting) and good for on-the-go.
*bvlgari au the vert* - love this one too, for a lot of the same reasons. The fragrance is clean and unisex, and easy to wear without worrying you're fragrance bombing the guy next to you in the elevator.
*harvey prince hello (beauty box 5)* - I've gone through two of these samples, and they're OK, but I won't repurchase.
*maison francis k aqua universalis (sample society) *- Loved this too. It reminded me of a more complex version of Au The Vert.
*bvlgari au the blanc *- Very similar to Au The Vert, but I slightly prefer the Vert version.
 
*foils*
*american crew power cleanser style remover (pinchme)* - I had to rewash my hair with another shampoo after using this for it to feel clean, which surprised me, because I expected this to be a hardcore shampoo that removes buildup. Granted, it's a men's shampoo and there wasn't a lot in the packet, and I have a lot of hair, so maybe I just didn't use enough. The fragrance is very masculine.
*garnier balancing gel exfoliator (pinchme)* - this was OK, but I'm trying to avoid scrubs with polyethylene beads for environmental reasons. 
*garnier marvelous oil (pinchme) *- I used this as a pre-shampoo treatment. It was OK, but not marvelous.
*ogx coconut water shampoo/conditioner (beauty box 5)* - This was OK, but I'm not a huge fan of coconut fragrances.
*suave natural infusions shampoo/conditioner* - again, serviceable, but I won't repurchase.
*june jacobs sensitive mandarin exfoliator *- this was a tiny packet and didn't leave much of an impression.
*glamglow supermud clearing treatment* - Didn't notice any clearing properties. Wouldn't repurchase.
*garnier blackhead eliminating cleanser* - I don't really have issues with blackheads, and I think this one also has polyethylene beads.
*garnier hydra charge shampoo/conditioner/treatment *- This smelled very fruity. It was OK, but I won't repurchase.
 
*trashed*
*body drench candylicious lip balm in red licorice f/s (beauty box 5)* - I didn't love the candy scent/flavor of this balm, and I'm drowning in other lip balms.
*jersey shore mongongo lip balm* - this product had a slightly unpleasant taste that reminded me of some lip balms with sunscreen, even though I don't think this one contains sunscreen. It reminded me of chewing on a bitter orange rind.
*smashbox lip gloss in pout f/s* - this came in the Sephora Favorites Give Me Some Lip kit, and while I loved the rest of the kit, this product was a dud. The formula was fine, but the color was greyish white. It looks baby pink in the photo, but it's not. It looked milky white on my lips.
 
*given away*
*unopened august box (sample society)* - Sample Society accidentally sent me two boxes this month, so I gifted one to my mom. She's now obsessed with Kate Somerville Dilo Oil.
*florabotanica sample* - my mom wears this fragrance, so I can't wear it myself without thinking my mom is standing behind me all the time.


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 31, 2014)

Here is my list of empties for August, I don't think I did half bad for the month!!

*FULL SIZE:*

Avon lavender garden bubble bath-not my favorite scent, but worked just as well as all Avon bubble baths, these are my go to and I will continue to purchase

Ulta Beauty Smoothie coconut lime cooler-I use these as bubble bath, the Avon ones work much better, but it smells really good

Suave keratin infusion smoothing conditioner-I love the Suave professionals line and will continue to purchase once I use up some of my stash

Olay foaming face wash-FINALLY!!  LOL...I used it up this morning...actually I dumped it out onto my sponge thingy and there was more left than I thought, probably another 2-3 days worth, but oh well.  I used 2 of these back to back and I just got tired of it, so now I can move on to something else from my stash

Degree sheer powder deodorant-I bought a ton of these when our local grocery store had them on sale for $.88, they work fine for me and they're cheap

Peanuts liquid hand soap lemondrop scent-got this at the local dollar store, I love Peanuts &amp; Snoopy, so for a buck I picked it up, worked fine

John Freida root awakening shampoo-I really liked this, it smelled good and it was tingely 

Hot oil treatment tube (for hair)-another dollar store find, 2 tubes in a box for $1, I figured I'd give it a shot since my hair is so dry, I was worried that it would make my hair greasy, but it didn't, it just made it very soft, and it smelled pretty good, too.  I will stock up on these next time I'm at the dollar store

Gillette razor blade refill-worked fine

Lush red fun-got this in a gift set for Christmas and have been using it as bubble bath, worked fine, smelled good

*Sample size:*

blum naturals exfoliating cleansing towelette-ok, but it smelled funny, wouldn't purchase

Bubble bath from the fall  FCS box-don't remember the scent, but I was disappointed, hardly any bubbles, but it did smell really good and made my skin soft, probably wouldn't purchase because of the lack of bubbles

Prowel nail lacquer sweet honey peach lotion-It worked fine, but the peach scent was way to strong for me, wouldn't purchase

Sephora peony creamy body wash pod-smelled really good like they all do, worked fine

Dove oxygen moisture shampoo-this worked fine, but I don't know if I'd buy it or not, I have such a stash to get through

*MASKS:*

Biore self heating one minute mask-I was surprised that I like this as much as I did, I didn't think it would do much in one minute, but my face felt really nice afterward and I wasn't as shiny

Freeman starfruit paper mask-I really liked this one, left my face soft &amp; clean

Freeman cinnamon &amp; moroccan lava clay mask-another good one, smelled really good and left my face nice &amp; soft (I love the Freeman foils, I usually get at least 2 uses out of each mask, and they are cheap, I wait til they have their sale on the entire set of masks and pick them up)

que bella cucumber peel off mask-I HATED this, it smelled terrible, I didn't even wait for it to dry, I washed it off (I got this at Target, it was $2.something and so not worth it, I will stick to the Freeman ones)

Montagne Jeunesse tea tree sheet mask-I really liked this, I had several breakouts and this calmed them down quite a bit, I would purchase again

Rocka Chic nail patch masks-from memebox-these were weird, not sure they did anything to moisturize or condition my nails or cuticles, but it was something different &amp; fun to try

*FOIL:*

Love 2 Love fresh rose &amp; peach perfume sample-this wasn't even a sample, they sent it on a postcard and I don't even think there was enough on it to sniff it more than once, I rubbed it on my wrists, but couldn't smell anything at all, total waste of money for them

Next month I am going to focus on some of my samples &amp; foils and try to use up some of my stash.  Now that we're settled in the new house I can take my time and play with everything.


----------



## goldendarter (Aug 31, 2014)

Didn't think I would end up having a lot this month, but I guess I did! 

Also, where is this "tossing it" thread I've seen a few people mention? I can't find it.

Full Size:

*Sonoma Spa Ocean Bubble Bath*

*St Ives Mineral Therapy Lotion* - Liked this lotion more than any other St Ives I've used

*Equate Refreshing Cleansing Cloths* - These are the Garnier knock offs and I love them. A lot cheaper too.

*Neutrogena Night Cleansing Pads - *Just your reg 2% BHA. Moved on to the Paulas Choice BHA now.

*Mool Pool Cleansing Gel(Meme Box) *- HATED this by the time I was done with it. You are supposed to rub it into your face until it gets too sticky to do so, and I just don't like the feeling of pulling my skin like that when cleansing. Or any other time really.

*Klorane Dry Shampoo with Nettle(Blush) -* Loved this, but it's a bit too expensive for a product I go through so quickly.

*Dove Powder Deodorant *- HG deo, been buying it for years. Gotta have something that will keep up with the Alabama heat!

*Etude House Cotton Puffs* - LOVE these things! I ordered some more of them but they haven't come in yet :/ Also picked up some of the Missha version during their big sale. They remind me of the Shisedo ones, but a bit smaller and much cheaper.

*Revlon Color Stay Foundation* - The only foundation that stays on with no touchups through our crazy humidity, and covers up my insane PCOS acne I've got right now.

*Missha Procure Repairing Treatment (Meme Box)* - Really liked this hair mask and it lasted quite a while. Wanted to get some more during the Missha sale but they were sold out. Will probably repurchase when they do another sale.

*Beauty Blender **Sponge* - Ugh, so irritated about this. I only had it about a month when it developed a tear while I was washing it. I wasn't doing anything different from what I usually do, but within a week the tip had broken off. Bought the Real Techniques version and have liked that one just as much, so I think I'll just stick with it.

Deluxe Samples:

*Simy Skin Eye Cream (BB5) -* Ugh, the packaging for this is horrendous. It's a very runny eye cream, and it ran all into the cap so when you close it is just squishes it. Otherwise it was fine. but nothing extraordinary.

*Zivon Plu Oriental Scrub (Meme Box)* - LOVED this scrub! Perfect about of grit, and the smell is amazing! Unfortunately I can't find it anywhere to buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*VedaCell Hair Shampoo (Meme Box)* - Just your regular Korean shampoo that is basically a T-Gel.

*Whish Body Butter in Pomegranate (Haute Look Bag)* - Don't usually like pom smells, but this was AMAZING. Ordering some more from the BB site once I have the points.

*PeriPera tint in Orange (Meme Box)*- Such a good tint. It looks really bright but when you blend it out, it becomes almost pink.

*Mox Botanicals Coconut Bath Milk* - I had been eyeing these on the BB store, but hadn't wanted to spend so many points for it, so I was thrilled when it got one in a pick-two! Poured it in my bath... And completely forgot that I had. That was how much of an effect it had. Glad I didn't buy it!

*Folle De Joie Perfume*- Really liked this perfume, but probably won't ever buy it since I am on a mission to buy all the Harvey Prince scents!

Foils:

*Dr Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Peel (Blush) *- Meh. It can't be very strong if you just leave it on instead of washing it off. Didn't have an acid % listed so I assume it's pretty low. I'll stick to my usual chemical peels.

*Etude House Skin Fit Foundation* - So sad about this one! I LOVED this foundation sample, but they have just discontinued it. Why send me a sample of something that's discontinued RRS?

*Tony Moly BCDation Foundation* *(Meme Box)* - Not much coverage and too light. Not to mention it isn't matte like they say it is.

*Dear Jane Shimmer Base* *(Meme Box)*- Nice pink highlight for under BB creams.

*Dear Jane Primer **(Meme Box)*- Just your regular silicone based primer.

*Suave Natural Infusion Line* - YES, this smells amazing! Will be buying the next time I buy shampoo. Which will be a while since I have a million samples to get through.

*(2) Garnier Balancing Daily Exfoliator* - Meh. 

*Glo Minerals Primer (Blush)-* Really nice primer, but a bit expensive for the full size

*Garnier Hydra Charge Line* - Meh.

Sheet Masks:

*Slo Effects Plus Essense Repair(Meme Box) *- Really liked the fabric of the mask. Unsure if the mask did anything, but felt nice!

*Leaders Aqua Dressing **(Meme Box)** *- Still one of my fav moistursing masks.

*The Face Shop COQ10 *- UGH. Smelled wonderful, but the mask would not stick to my face at all! I think maybe there wasn't enough essense in it. Only wore it for a few minutes before I had to take it off because it felt so weird.

*PSY Mask *- Nice, but not much else to say about it.

Tossing:

*No 7 Beautiful Skin Makeup Remover* - Was using it to wash brushes for a little while, but now it's all nasty.

*Etude House Pink Powder Water* - Not to be confused with the actual Pink Powder. This was just a white powdery mess, and would not blend with makeup like it was supposed to.

*Be a Bombshell One Stick in Girl Crush (Lip Factory)*- SO. MUCH. GLITTER. Tried to use it a few times. If I was 13, then yes I could use it.... but no. Just... No.

*NYX Are You Deprived of Long and Full Lashes (Blush)* - My lashes are already long and pretty thick, so I don't even know what I was thinking using this. It make me look all spidery. I just need to find a mascara that makes my lashes blacker and that's it.

*Elf Under Eye Concealer and Highlighter *- Highlight is basically a white runny liquid with a bit of glitter, and the concealer is a runny mess.

*Victoria's Secret Perfect Pink Lip Gloss in Yellow and Orange* - Had bought a variety pack for the gifts of a bachelorette weekend I threw and these were the left overs. She has been married five years now, so I think it's time to toss them, ha.

*Physician's Formula Cover Green *- Either rubs away, or shows up green under my foundation. I have never had one of these green concealers work for me.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 31, 2014)

@@goldendarter - here is the hit the trash thread.  I call it the "I can take it anymore" thread.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129605-what-hit-the-trash-can-today/


----------



## goldendarter (Aug 31, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@goldendarter - here is the hit the trash thread.  I call it the "I can take it anymore" thread.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129605-what-hit-the-trash-can-today/


Thank you!


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 31, 2014)

August Empties

This month I tried to use up samples and full sizes that _seemed_ to be almost empty.  I did pretty good on the samples but not too good on the full sized products.

Full Sized:


Lush The Sicillian bath bomb - this was awesome.  It smelled like I was in the middle of an orange!  I love super citrusy scents like this.  There was even a piece of an orange slice in the center.  Too bad I can't get anymore of these or I would.
Sephora Pearl Mask - this was okay.  I liked it but I wouldn't buy it again.  I thought it smelled bad the whole time it was on my face.
Deluxe Sample:


Beauty Protector Protect and Treat x2 - I thought this was a nice mask.  I liked the scent.  I don't think I would buy it again; there are other masks I like more.
Gilchrist and Soames Body Lotion - nice scent.  Had a really thin consistency.  I didn't care for this.
Molton Brown Ylang-Ylang Body Wash - good body wash.  Nice lather and light scent.  
Bee Kind Body Lotion - Ehh.  I like lemon scented products but I thought the lemon scent for this lotion was too strong.  I was glad to be done this sample.
Harvey Prince Hello Body Cream - I didn't care for this lotion either.  I also thought the scent on this was way to strong.  I guess it is to be expected that a perfumed body lotion will have a strong scent but I didn't care for it.  I also thought it smelled kind of plastic-y.
Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Condition - I like this a lot!  It's great for my ends on days I'm using dry shampoo on my roots.  It has a nice scent as well.
L'Occitane 20% Shea Dry Skin Hand Cream - this is my favorite hand cream!  It's very moisturizing, not greasy, and smells really nice.  I'll buy a full size when I'm through all of the hand creams I currently have.
Lollia Hyacinth and Honey Shea Butter Hand Cream - I loved this hand cream too!  This was my first time trying this brand and now I want to try all of their products.  The quality of the lotion was really good and the scent was awesome.  I would like to buy more from this brand/if not this same product in the future.
DermOrganic Leave-In Treatment - this was a nice hair oil.  I liked it but was nothing special.

Foils/Xela Packs


Dr. Carver's Easy Shave Butter x2 - I liked this a lot.  Leaves my legs smooth.  Doesn't get gunked up in my razor.  I ended up buying a full size of this.
Gardener's Hand Healer - This was an okay hand cream.  Nothing spectacular.
Glamglow Thirstyud Hydrating Treatment - I loved this!  It left my skin feeling so soft and moisturized.  I was worried my skin might look greasy afterwards but it didn't.  I think I'll probably buy this when the weather gets colder.
Kat Von D Unlock It Makeup Remover Wipes (2 wipes) x2 - I thought these were great.  I'm usually not crazy about makeup removing wipes (they don't do a good job at removing my makeup at all) However, this removed all of my eye makeup!  I was really surprised.  I bought a pack of these.
Josie Maran Bear Naked nail wipe - this was so disappointing.  This was the worst nail wipe I have ever used.  I couldn't believe how difficult it was to remove a plain cream polish.  This did not last all ten nails even though it claims that it can.
butter London Scrubbers 2-in-1 Prep &amp; Remover Wipe - So much better than the above wipe. This worked well and I as happy with it.  I don't think I would buy it though.  I prefer using cotton balls and my zoya nail polish remover.
Perfume Sample


Caudalie Fleur De Vigne - nice scent but no staying power at all.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 31, 2014)

Very proud of myself!  So much better than last month!

*August Used Up:*
- Y*es To Cucumbers Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (FS)* - will not repurchase, shampoo didn't work very well and stung my eyes.
- *Tree Hut Renewing Hand Cream Morrocan Rose (3 oz)* - loved the scent, but the lotion was too thin.
- *Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish Hot Cloth Cleanser (1 oz sample)* - Nice, but nothing special
- *100% Pure Gingerade Shower Gel tiny packets (x2)* - AWFUL sample!
- *Stila Stay All Day 10-in-1 BB (foil)* - OK, but not great.
- *em Eyeshadow/Blush Card (Ipsy)* - yeah... never gonna buy from her.  Sucked.
- *Jergins Cherry Almond Lotion (foil)* - good lotion, don't like almond smells, apparently.
- *Marchesa Parfum D'Extase* - I *loved* this, but hubby hated it on me.  Used it up while he was out of town   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
- *Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil (foil)* - nice, but couldn't determine how much it helped my skin based on one foil
- *Maybelline Dream Fresh BB Cream (foil) *- bleh.
- *Dial lotion (Greek yogurt &amp; honey) foil* - good lotion, and loved the smell!  May repurchase once I work through my (HUGE) backstock of lotion.
- *Viva La Juicy perfume vial* - smells the same as every other Juicy perfume, good for summer.
- *UD Sin/Mushroom/Primer Potion Sample Card* - Ooh loved these colors! I have a duo in these shades from a Christmas Set last year, gotta bust it out now!
- *Lancôme Shower Gel (6.8 fl oz)* - Hubby used most of this, but left it in the shower with 1-2 uses in it and left for a long work trip, so I finished it up and added it to the list!
-* Secret Sport Fresh (1.6 oz)* - decent deodorant, still working my way through the random backlog of free deodorants I got last year.
- *Yes To Carrots Body Wash (16.9 fl oz)* - decent, but WHY did I buy four of these (2 Carrots, 2 Cucumber) in the $2 sale? May tell hubby to use these and I'll use the pretty smelling ones.
- *Ulta Beauty Wedge Sponges (32 pack)* - same as every other wedge sponge on earth!
- *bigsexyhair weather proof (1.4 oz spray)* - eh.  An Ipsy sample I used up as hairspray.
- *Origins Make A Difference + moisturizer (0.5 oz)* - smells amazing! Doesn't help with my oil slick face though.
- *Bumble &amp; Bumble Surf Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (foil packs)* - decent shampoo.
- *Origins Checks &amp; Balances Facewash (1 oz)* - FINALLY done with this.  I've seen so many people rave about it, but it left a filmy residue on my face.  Yuck!
- *Soap Not Radio Joy Inducing shower gel (1.5 oz)* - smells good, but I don't like lemon scents.
- *Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser (0.2 oz)* - Ha!  Ditto.
- *Pureology Reviving Red shampoo/conditioner foil packs* - decent shampoo, didn't improve my hair that I could tell.
- *Yes To Cucumbers Gentle Milk Cleanser (6 oz)* - Thought it was a great, gentle cleanser, but as soon as I switched away from using it, my acne cleared up!  Apparently this darn cleanser was the culprit!
- *Clear Damage &amp; Color Repair Shampoo (1.7 oz)* - not my fave, funky smell
-* èpicè Facial Cleanser (4.5 ml)* - dried my face.
- *First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream (foil)* - good moisturizer, not oil controlling
- *Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renewal Beach Spray (1.7 oz)* - smelled amazing! But made my hair sticky
- *Matrix Biolage shampoo/conditioner foils* - decent, not crazy great.

Tossed:
- *Pantene Age Defy Confitioner* (full size, about 90% used)
- *John Frieda Deep Conditioner* (FS, 95% used)
-* Clear Clinic Spot Treatment* (2 ml deluxe sample, Ipsy) - smelled HORRID, no effect on spots.
- *Katy Perry Killer Queen Vial* (2/3 gone, could not get used to smell)
- *Lancôme Tresor perfume vial* (tried once, but my wrists ended up smelling like wet cardboard after it dried.  I could NOT stand it, washed it off, tossed the vial)


----------



## samplegal (Aug 31, 2014)

August Empties!

*FULL SIZE:*


*L'Oreal Face Powder from Consumer Testing Panel* -- sadly, with these L'Oreal test products, you can't ever know what they are. I would have repurchased, as I really liked it. 

*Lancome Mousse Radiance Clarifying Self-Foaming Cleanser* -- absolutely LOVED this cleanser. It got every speck of makeup off, and was so gentle on my skin. I miss it already, and will likely repurchase.

*Ofra Universal Brow Pencil* -- This was ok for me as a color-match. The line was a little on the creamy side, so it's harder to control. I already have another from an ipsy bag, and I'll use it up, but won't repurchase.

*L'Oreal Sublime Bronze Self-Tanning Towelettes for Body, Medium* -- These were eh, a little streaky and blotchy. I prefer creams over towelettes.

*L'Oreal Sublime Glow Daily Moisturizer + Natural Skin Tone Enhancer* -- Although I kept using it every day, it never gave me anything but the most subtle, hardly noticeable color. Barely anything but a moisturizer.

*J.R. Watkins Body Scrub in Lavender* -- This smelled fantastic, a natural-smelling lavender. The grit sloughs well, though it does leave an oily film on the skin after rinsing, which I didn't mind.

*Jacara Therapeutic Skin Care Clove Bud Lip Balm* -- I did enjoy the slippy quality of this lip balm.



*Deluxe:*


*Peter Thomas Roth Anti-Aging Cleansing Gel* -- Not my first deluxe sample of this, and every time, this just doesn't stand out for me in any way.

*Herbal Essences Body Wash Body Burst* -- A nice smelling, typical body wash. I have another deluxe sample.

*Chanel Mascara Inimitable* -- This tube only had like 4 days worth of trial to it. I think I liked what it did, with the fluffy, fat lashes, but so hard to get a sense for this mascara with the limited use.

*DDF Brightening Cleanser* -- I quite like this, as I do think it brightens the dullness of the skin.

*NIA 24 Sun Damage Prevention SPF 30* -- I couldn't wait to get this over with. I felt greasy, but it did do its job.

*Sulwhasoo Extra Refining Serum* -- A beautiful feeling serum, it was so easy to glide on the skin. The cost is rather prohibitive, and the sample was too small to see change.

*VMV Hypoallegenics Spring Cleaning Facial Wash* -- all these VMV samples are so tiny, it's impossible to even get a single use. They seem nice and calming though. I do have a full-size scrub from this brand and love that, so have thoughts that I'd like these.

*VMV Hypoallergenics Hair &amp; Bodymilk Shampoo*

*VMV Hypoallergenics Hair &amp; Bodymilk Conditioner*

*c. Booth Nourishing Dry Oil Mist, Honey Almond* -- I used this as a body moisturizer, and I thought it was nice, although a little slick. I liked the scent. I prefer a body butter, so won't repurchase.

*L'Occitane Amande Shower Oil* -- This was fun to try, as it's a hyped product. It actually came to a milky lather in the shower, and rinsed clean. I liked it, but don't feel a strong pull to repurchase.

*Boost-It Instant Complexion Enhancer* -- Not sure how this product is supposed to work. I used it as a primer, though it did not fill in pores. I think it was supposed to act as a brightener, and there was some very subtle change, but not enough for me to care about this.

*Mario Badescu Peptide Renewal Serum* -- An oily serum, which isn't a negative, but I didn't notice anything special.

*Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip Plumper, in Tokyo* -- I ended up loving this dusty pink lip color, and the fruity scent. It was a great neutral.

*Clinique Redness Solutions Daily Relief Cream* -- This absorbed well into the skin, and actually did help with redness. I enjoy most Clinique products I try, so as a brand, they got me.



*Packets: *as always, with packets it's hard to form a strong opinion, so I only commented if something stood out


*Oribe Shampoo and Masque for Beautiful Color*

*Nexxus Pro-Mend Split End Treatment Shampoo &amp; Conditioner x2 *-- wow, these actually smoothed out my hair! But the scent is a little sickly to me. I just don't know if I could get used to it.

*Estee Lauder Perfectionist Youth-Infusing Makeup, Ivory Beige*

*Biore Deep Pore Charcoal Cleanser*

*Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil* -- This is a great oil cleanser, breaking down makeup and rinsing away clean. I'm getting more into them and I'd consider purchase.

*Jergens Natural Glow "3 Days to Glow" Moisturizer x3*

*First Aid Beauty Face Cleanser*

*L'Oreal Revitalift Intensive Overnight Mask*

*Cetaphil Daily Facial Cleanser, Normal to Oily x2*

*Garnier Clean Nourishing Cleansing Oil x2* -- I actually purchased a full size to try out, though I find that this leaves a film after rinsing. Since I do a second cleanse anyway, it's not a big deal for me, but could be for some.

*Garnier Fructis Marvelous Oil Hair Elixir *-- I was surprised at how well this controlled my hair, frizz and styling! I have more samples to try.

*YSL Le Teint Encre de Peau Fusion Ink Foundation in Almond *-- Holy! I LOVED this, and MUST have the full size. It is like a second-skin, quite invisible, but covers so well on my oily skin! It reminds me of the Perricone No Foundation Foundation Serum. I will purchase when Sephora does the VIB sale in December, as I have so much to get through right now. Try a sample if you can!

*Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow Pad (self-Tanner for Face)* -- worked well as a face tanner. I ended up with a natural, even look.

*Plagentra White Mark Cream*

*Weleda Skin Food*



*Fragrance:*


*Harvey Prince Hello* -- I enjoy this every time I have it. I tend to go for florally scents.

*Pinrose Ballroom Philosopher *

*Oscar de la Renta Mi Corazon*

*Nest Fragrance Amazon Lily* -- Gorgeous, sensual scent. 



*Tossed or gave away:*


*Purederm Chin Mask* -- This is a fun gimmick, but really. I had no expectations, and good thing. No surprise, nothing happened.

*Maybelline Master Precise Eyeliner* -- With the very fine tip, this gives a beautiful, black inky line. But if any tear or wetness, or eye watering come in contact with it, it makes a mess to end all messes. 

*NYX Butter Gloss in Eclair* -- I do like these, and have other colors, but this particular color was very unflattering on my skin tone.

*Kat von D Celebutard Lipstick* -- A nude color that does me no favors.

*Kat von D Lipstick in a burnt sienna color* -- Also, quite unflattering on me.

Into Fall we go...


----------



## Spydar (Sep 1, 2014)

This was my first month cataloging my used products! I started about mid month once I came to terms with the hoard of samples in my bathroom. I feel like I used a bunch of things but it doesn't even look like I made a dent in my stash. Next month will be better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

FOILS:

Kate Somerville exfoliKate: nice, but expensive. Like other cheaper versions just as much

Clearasil Refreshing Superfruit face wash: meh

Paula's Choice Oil-Reducing Cleanser - ok. Maybe a bit too drying.

Oral-b dental floss - I had to laugh that this was even a foil I had.

Move Free Ultra Omega Vitamin - I took it for the hell of it. It's smelled hella gross.

Tone Oatmeal and Shea Butter Body Wash - smells a bit like cream soda. Did not find it moisturizing nor noteworthy.

DELUXE:

Dove Oxygen Moisture shamp/conditioner - literally the worst. The shampoo left these weird little balls in my hair that I thought were maybe spider eggs or something horrible before I realized the shampoo was the culprit.

Julep Rock Star hand cream - like the smell. Won't go out of my way to purchase though.

Whish shave cream - non life altering shave cream. Pass

Epice Purifying Exfoliant - love. Will buy full size after I use up more samples.

Nice and Easy CC conditioner (left over from hair dye) - am I the only one who wishes that some of these companies would package these conditioners separately?

Ole Henriksen Truth Creame Advanced Hydration - At first I didn't think I'd be able to get through this because of the smell. It eventually grew on me and I actually really like this! I'll repurchase this when I run out of moisturizers. The deluxe lasted me about 2 and a half weeks (twice daily use) so I can justify the price as it'll probably last awhile.

FULL SIZE:

Julep Bare face cleansing oil: love this, still have 3 backups

Dr. Lin acne spot corrector - HG BP product. Still have 2 backups

Pur~lisse Pur~moist moisturizer - really loved this at first. The more I used it the more oily my face seemed to become. Not sure that I will repurchase after I use up all the bottles of this I have.

Simple moisturizing facial wash - liked well enough. Put in the maybe pile.

Pureology Shampoo/Conditioner - Unfortunately this was a gift I felt obligated to use (b/c I know it's pricey) cause had I purchased these they would have gone back to the store. Made my hair heavy and greasy after half a day. Took me 2 months to suffer through this so I'm glad they are finally empty!

Julep TA DA! quick dry drops - finished this partly because most of the bottle evaporated. Won't repurchase unless they change the formula.

Aussie Volumizing Shamp/conditioner - my fave. Already repurchased.

Dial Coconut Water body wash - love. Already repurchased.

RANDOMS:

Montagne Jennesse Dead Sea Face Spa paper mask x2 - meh. Favorite part of these was looking like I had some kind of serial killer skin mask on and traumatizing my family  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Dr. Lin Acne Clearing face wipes (single packets) x3- not really into wipes in general. Used these as a quick clean on non make-up days. Sorta left a film. Smells kinda weird. Won't purchase.

Juicy Couture Couture La La sample spray - Actually really liked this! I think I'll put in on an Xmas gift idea list for the husband this year.

TOSSED:

Mario Badescu healing mask - dried out before I could try it.

Toe Separators from Julep - flimsy, broke after 2 uses


----------



## angienharry (Sep 1, 2014)

August finishes - lots of full size finishes this month!

Full size

Acure body wash

Nail moisture mask julep

Bbw body wash

Koh gen do aqua foundation

Harvey prince skinny chic perfume

Deluxe size

Fantasy holic eye liner

Purity face wash

Rose Mira sweet coconut body butter

Klorane dry shampoo

Dr jart bb cream

Caudalie vinosource

Havvn night cream


----------



## recklesslysober (Sep 1, 2014)

Glad to be making a dent in some things this month. The bolded items are ones which I have NO backups for now.. My bathroom pantry is looking emptier as the weeks go on and I'm so excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: I felt like I was on such a roll that I cleaned my bathroom pantry out. And I found a bunch of travel sized items stashed away.... I decided to finish those first, since I only travel maybe once or twice a year and if I need those things I can buy them before a trip. I don't need to hoard them! Fortunately they won't take too long but I got a little ahead of myself thinking I didn't have any backups!

Full sized:

*St. Ives Energizing Citrus Moisturizing Body Wash 709 mL - replaced with backup of the same*

Edit: Found a travel sized body wash to use up first!

*Sensodyne Whitening Repair &amp; Protect Toothpaste 75 mL - replaced with backup of the same*

Edit: Found 2 travel sized toothpastes to use first..

*Oral-B Toothbrush - replaced with backup of the same*

*Aveeno Intensive Relief Hand Cream 97mL - replaced with backup of the same*

*Bioderma Micelle Solution Sensitive Skin 250mL - replaced with Loreal Micelle Solution* *which I have 1/3 left of*

Edit: Found 2 travel sized Vichy micellar solutions to use when I finish this..

MAC Sweetie Lipstick

Mini:

Bite Deconstructed Rose Lipgloss in One

Bite Deconstructed Rose Lipgloss in Seven (I have 9 of these left now - aiming to get through them all by the end of the year!)

Tossed a couple perfume samples I didn't like. Since I'm on a No Buy this month I should be able to keep up the momentum!


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 1, 2014)

August empties!  This turned out to be a better month than I thought.  I used up some full size makeup products and a full size perfume!

*Full Size*

- *philosophy crispy marshmellow bars shampoo, shower gel &amp; bubble bath* - I loved the way this smelled.

- *Nars bronzer in Laguna* - My HG bronzer.  I have some bronzer samples that I need to work through, but I will be repurchasing once I finish those.

- *Yes to Cucumbers Facial Towelettes - *My HG face wipes.  You’ll see these every month!

- *Lush Wiccy Waccy Muscles Massage Bar* - This was my first massage bar and I loved it!  This was great for sore muscles.  I’ve already repurchased.

- *psssst! Instant Dry Shampoo* - I think this is a pretty good dry shampoo.  It does a great job of absorbing oil, but it does leave a white cast.  For the price I’ll keep buying it, though.

- *Supergoop! CC Cream Daily Correct Light to Medium -* Another HG item for me.  This is the perfect shade for me and has just the right amount of coverage.  Plus, it doesn’t leave me feeling greasy like some other BB/CC creams.  I’ve already bought a replacement.

- *Paula’s Choice RESIST Ultra-Light Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum - *My HG serum.  It’s so perfect for my skin.  I’ll buy this over and over again.

- *Smashbox Full Exposure Mascara* - This was actually a pretty good mascara.  It has a nice fluffy brush, which I like.  I’m always swimming in mascara samples, so I don’t know whether I would repurchase.

- *Benefit the Porefessional - *I liked this.  Sometimes it felt just a tad heavy for me, though.

- *Coach Signature Scent Perfume - *I’ve used this perfume for years.  So many years that I actually can’t smell it anymore, so I’m going to switch to something else.

- *Maybelline Baby Lips - *I loved this.  It lasted forever!

- *Rimmel London Scandaleyes Waterproof Eyeliner - *I love black eyeliner (it seems like I’m the only one!) and this was great.  Very bold and lasted all day.

*Deluxe/Travel Size*

- *Pacifica Indian Cocnut Nectar Body Butter (2.5 fl. oz.) - * I love this scent and this lotion.

- *Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser* - I love the lemon scent of this.  I would purchase again.

- *Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Cream -* This was a very generous sample size.  I thought it was fine.  I prefer spray-in products, however.

- *Key West Aloe Mango Lotion - *I loved the scent of this, but the lotion itself was nothing special.

- *The Body Shop Vanilla Bliss Body Polish(2.5 fl. oz.) - *I thought that this would be more exfoliating.  I ended up using it as a regular body wash.  The scent was nice.

- *Glamour Doll Eyes Eye Shadow in Unicorn - *This was a nice, sparkly purple.  I have lots of other purples to get through before I would repurchase.

- *Lavilin Jojoba Skin Soother Gel Cream - *I used this for sore muscles.  It had a nice cooling feeling, but I have another product that I use for actual muscle problems.

- *Murad AHA/BHA Exfoliating Cleanser - *This is not too harsh and is good for days when my skin is looking a little dull. 

- *dermalogica dynamic skin recovery spf30 - *I used this as a moisturizer for my neck and hands.  Not to greasy, no frills.

- *h20+ Oxgenating Rejuvenator* - This was a great gel moisturizer which was perfect for nighttime.

- *Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer - *I don’t get the hype over this product.  It was just okay to me.

*Foil/One-Time Use*

*- Purederm Rice Bran Collagen Mask* - This mask left my face feeling nice and smooth, but it had a slight perfume smell.

- *Freeman Face Honeydew &amp; Chamomile Facial Sleeping Mask* - This had a light, refreshing scent.  This was good for nights when I needed a little extra moisture.

- *Pure Smile Milk Essence Mask* - This mask was very moisturizing and had a nice, creamy scent.

- *Freeman Bare Foot Repai for Cracked Heels* - This really helped my feet.  I did not like the scent, though.  The scent is described as “fresh-avocado-cucumber scent” but there was something very woodsy about it that I did not like.  I would purchase if there was a different scent.

- *Urban Decay Primer Potion (Original) - * This was okay.  I prefer my Smashbox Photo Finish Lid Primer.

- *Liquid The Perfect Wave *- This was an okay texturizing cream.  Nothing special.

- *Keratherapy Keratin Infused Deep Conditioning Masque -* This left my hair very soft, but I did not like the smell.  It was a little too perfume-y for me.

- *When 10:00 PM Sheet Mask - *This was nice.

- *Urban Decay Eyeshadow Card in Flash - *This was a nice purple color.

- *Freeman Blue Agave Facial Hydrating Paper Mask *- This was moisturizing and had a nice scent.

- *Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Treat - *This was a great hair mask.  Loved the scent, and it made my hair super soft.  I would buy a full-size.

- *Yes to Blueberries Age Refresh Eye Firming Treatment *- I did not care for this.  It took forever to absorb into my skin and I didn’t feel like I got any results.  The sample lasted forever, though.

- *Lush Fair Trade Foot Lotion - *I liked this.  It made my feet very soft.  It’s very pricey for a foot lotion, so I probably won’t purchase.

- *Urban Decay Eden Primer Potion - *I hated this.  No matter how little I tried to use it was always way too much and made my eyes look yellow.

*Tossed*

- *Acqua di Gioa perfume sample - * This smelled terrible on me.

- *Nyx Cream Shadow in Suede - *I loved the color, but this product was terrible.  It flaked off like crazy every time I used it.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 1, 2014)

August empties. Super good month for me! Viva la no buy! (Just kidding I hate it!)

*FULL SIZE*

Blistex fruit smoothie peaches and cream: I used up a Chapstick! Yay! It was ok I used it at night

Up and up makeup removing towelettes: they're fine. I don't use them on my face other than to clean up eyeshadow edges and fallout.

Psssst dry shampoo: white cast like a mofo but it didn't feel build up-y. Bought because I was desperate and it was the only kind of dry shampoo CVS had.

L'oreal true match foundation: a good basic drugstore foundation

Sephora flashy liner waterproof eyeliner in flashy taupe: project pan item yay! I ended up liking this. Comes off brown on my eyes.

Benefit porefessional: HG

Tarte Amazonian clay 12 hour foundation: color was a little off. Feel like it clogged my pores. Probably wouldn't re-purchase.

B&amp;bw lotion in golden magnolia sun: eh. Smells like every other bath and body works lotion.

B&amp;bw shower gel in Paris nights: smelled nice!

B&amp;bw 3 wick in sparkling berries and pear: smelled VERY nice.

Cetaphil daily face wash: a good basic cleanser. I'd re buy to use in the morning.

B&amp;bw wallflower in peach Bellini: one of my favorite scents

*DELUXE*

B&amp;bw mini candle in flannel: love this scent, hate the mini candles. They have zero throw.

Neutrogena visibly bright face wash: nope.

Origins gin zing eye cream: this was nice!

Dior skin perfect pore minimizing moisturizer: nah. It was ok but not worth the what I'm sure is ridiculous amount the charge for it. Smells like roses.

Dove oxygen moisture shampoo: dried my hair out. And I'm a grease head.

Mario badescu ceramide eye cream: this was my last of these I think? I swear these reproduce under my sink. I like this. I may buy it once I'm through a bunch of other samples

Malin and goetz vitamin e moisturizer: this was nice! First time trying this brand. Didn't break me out. I may buy but I think it's expensive for what it is .

Viva la juicy perfume vial: love this. Already have a rollerball version

Versace bright crystal absolu perfume vial: I really liked this too!! Better than the original version.

*FOIL/SINGLE USE*

Glamglow bright mud eye treatment: does nothing for me. Wouldn't buy

Matrix exquisite oil shampoo and conditioner: not good nor bad. Just eh. I have (and I'm sure we all do) enough samples to last me til I'm 100. Thanks ulta!

Sephora shower gel cap in caramel: smells good.

Sephora body butter in lusty pleasure: didn't love the scent. It worked fine.

Nars pro prime eyeshadow base: love this, ready have a full size going

Freeman star fruit purifying paper mask: I thought this did nothing right away but when I woke up the next morning my chin zit was significantly smaller so I'll call it a win

*TOSSED*

Victoria's Secret sun glow body bronzer: nothing but gold glitter. Cap broke and leaked everywhere. Mega, mega old.

Hairasil shampoo: this was supposed to make your hair grow or something? No idea I got it for free at walgreens quite a few years back. Just old.

Loreal voluminous butterfly: hated the brush. Flaked like crazy. Life is too short to use bad mascara. I tend to not like loreal mascara and this was no exception.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 1, 2014)

*August Empties!*

I feel like I did not get through much this month, so hoping September is better!

*Full Size*

1.* BBW Rio Glow Candle* 14.5 oz 411 g-loved this slightly fruity, light, mellow scent

2. *BBW Black Sands Candle* 14.5 oz 411g- this was meh.  I think it was the amber and cedarwood that made it too woodsy/masculine smelling for me.

3. *BBW Vanilla Bean Noel Shower gel* 10 fl oz 295ml-I usually love this scent but every year they tweak the formula and this one was not for me.  

*Deluxe Size*

1. *BBW Endless Weekend Body lotion* 3 fl oz 88ml-I like this scent, light, clean and fresh.  Would repurchase

2. *BBW Endless Weekend Shower Ge*l 3 fl oz 88ml

3. *Bliss Blood Orange White Pepper Soapy Suds Body Wash* 2 fl oz 60ml-Did not like this.  It is like a gel (felt like I was squeezing out barely formed jello) did not suds well and the smell reminded me of soaps in public restrooms.  Would not buy

4. T*he Aloe Sources Jojoba Radiance Cleansing Polish* 1 fl oz 29ml-this was nothing special.  Worked ok

5. *Vasanti Detox Nutrient Rich Purifying Facial Cleanser* 20ml-did not like this.  Does not foam well, and was a weird color.  Noticed no difference in my skin

6. *Harvey Prince Hello Body Cream *15ml-smelled good.  But was hard to get to absorb into skin.  Would not purchase.

7. *Harvey Prince Ageless Body Cream* 15ml-smelled good.  Does not absorb into skin.

8.* Pink Sugar Creamy Body Lotion* 1.7 fl oz 50ml-this was a thin consistency and was a little too sweet smelling for my taste.

9. *Caudalie Make Up remover cleansing water* 1.69 fl oz 50ml-this stuff smells great and that is about the only thing it has going for it.  It is a make up mover for sure.  It will move the makeup on your eye to under your eye!  On your forehead, just not off your face.  I wouldn't use this again ever under any circumstance.  It smelled so good but was a terrible product!

10. *Neutrogena Makeup Remover Cleansing Towelettes *7 count-used these on vacation.  Got the job done.  Not too much after residue

11. *Stila lip glaze in Logan Berry *.05 fl oz 1.5ml-ugh this product got about 10 min wear before if was any where but on your lips.  As soon as you took a drink, smiled, talked-it was ring around your mouth.  I used to love Stila Lip glazes until I started trying to use them up.  Now I see why everyone hates them!

*Foils*

1.* Buter London Backstage Basics Signature lotion* .07 oz 2ml-this stuff works fine but is super greasy so I would never buy it

2. 1*00% pure Coconut Nourishing Body Cream *.066 fl oz 2ml-is fake coconut scent a thing?  if so that is what this smells like.  Plasticy and fake.  Would not buy

3. *Nars Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base* 0.01 oz 0.5g-I liked this once I got over the fact it is white!  (every other eye primer I have used is tan/brown/beige what have you)  I took this on vacation and it was so easy to travel with

4. *Garnier Clean Balancing Daily Exfoliator *.16 fl oz 5ml-this was ok.  Probably would not buy because of the beads-environmental harm risk

5.* Garnier Fructis Hydra Recharge Shampoo, Conditioner, 1 minute moisture plenish treatment *0.34 fl oz 10ml-this stuff smells great and left my hair smooth but it seems like it fel that way cause it was coated in silicones and stuff that is probably not good for my hair so I would not purchase for that reason

6. *Living Proof Perfect Hair Day Shampoo and Conditioner* .33 fl oz 10ml-I really liked what this did for my hair and will consider repurchasing when I get through my backstock of shampoo/conditioner/masks/hair products!

7. *Lush Dirty Soap*-I know everyone loves Lush but this product was meh for me.  It smells like peppermint (I hate the smell of mint, I am weird, I know) and it left my skin squeaky clean.   I realize some people like that effect but to me, it means my skin is stripped of moisture and as someone who has dry skin I need all the extra mositure I can get.

*Perfumes*

1. *Paco Rabanne Lady Million* 0.05 fl oz 1.5ml-ick.  So musky.  Would not buy

2.* Lancome La Vie est Belle* 0.05 fl oz 1.5ml-this is musky and has patchouli in it which are two things I try and avoid in perfume so would not repurchase

3. *Betsey Johnson Too Too Pretty *.06 fl oz 2ml-light fresh floral.  Right up my alley but I have way too much perfume to need to buy any!

*Tossed*

1. *Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Night Cream with Clary Sage* 0.15 fl oz 4.2g-this stuff gave me horrible, ugly acne!  I would put it on at night, wake up and find eruptions all over my face! It took me a while to determine it was this so I am just tossing it.

2.* Stila Stay All Day Waterproof Volumizing Mascara* .10 fl oz 3.1ml-This mascara LIES!  1) it does not stay all day.  After 2 hours of wear it kindly migrates to your under eye area.  if you are going for a raccoon or panda look, this is your mascara! 2) Waterproof?  Um no, see straying and that I could take it off in one swipe with towelette. 3) volumizing-nope, not this either.  I took this on vacation as I was going to a wedding.  Good thing I did not cry and brought a back up cause this stuff was the pits.  I usually feel bad about "wasting" products but @@BSquared put it perfectly "Life is too short to wear bad mascara!"


----------



## lsunelly (Sep 2, 2014)

I love this thread, it keeps me on track of using things up before they go bad! This month I used up:

Full sized:

Twilight woods shower gel

Philosophy 4oz. golden butter candy body wash ( I use these for bubble bath nightly, and don't let them know but I have seen my husband and son use them too

Philosophy 24oz Amazing grace body wash/ bubble bath

Pacifica 3 oz Tuscan Blood Orange Body Wash

Loreal Total Repair 5 sHAMPOO

Suave Almond and Shea Butter conditioner

Equate Cotton Squares

Walmart makeup remover towelettes ( knockoff of Neutregena)

Mario Badescu Aloe, herbs and rosewater spray. Love this! (Already repurchased)

Maybelline Fit me concealer

Deluxe samples:

Clinique moisture surge (loved this and already bought the full size)

Agave Oil hair treatment from Birchbox (was ok, wouldn't buy)

Suki exfoliate face wash ( will buy when I use up all the other face washes I have)

Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer

Makes me feel good to see it all written down, clearly I love body wash more than lotion so I know I will have to force myself to use more lotion!


----------



## OohLala21 (Sep 2, 2014)

*August Empties -* not much but hoping September will be better!

*Full Size:*

Dickinson's Witch Hazel towelettes (20 ct.)

Shiseido Facial Cotton

Neutrogena eye makeup remover

Sally's Generic Conditioning Balm 

Caress body wash - Passionate Spell 

BBW Foaming Hand Soap - Caribbean Escape 

Shea Moisture Thickening &amp; Growth Milk 

Lavanila Healthy Deodorant - Vanilla Coconut 

Too Faced Better than sex mascara

Neutrogena Pore Refining Toner

BBW body wash - Cucumber Melon 

*Deluxe:*

Michael Todd Jojoba Charcoal face scrub


----------



## cinderpacey (Sep 2, 2014)

*August Empties:*

*Full size:*

*Kirkland  multi purpose saline solution*

*Suave Visible Glow*- feel like it gets me darker than Jurgens.

*Schick hydro shaving cream* x 2

*BBW Fresh picked First Bloom hand soap*-nice floral scent

*Biore Blemish Fighting  Ice Cleanser-  *I always try and stray from this product but always go back.  Best salicylic product I have found for my skin.

*Clear Scalp and Hair therapy shampoo*- HG product for me.

*Dove Go Fresh Pomegranate and Lemon Verbena body wash*- moisturizing, otherwise,meh.

*Simple facial wipes*- great for my sensitive skin.

*Absolute make-up towels*-ipsy item.  Just ok.  Smell made me think of a cocktail every time I used it.

*Revlon nail polish-Pink freeze*-have had forever, love this color and the coverage.  Last bit was clumpy so made the decision to throw the remainder.  Unsure if they still have this color.

*Rimmel Natural bronzer-*HG bronzer

*Revlon Luscious Lashes eyeliner-* Sad to see the end of this.  Great formula for inside line.  I naturally have lots of lashes so I can't tell if this did what it was supposed to but I'll say it did because I'm happy with how my look at present.

*Deluxe Size:*

*​Whish exfoliating body wash-coconut milk-* BB product, smelled good but found the beads to be abrasive.

*Herbal Essences Hello Hydration shampoo- *HG.  Love, love, love this scent!

*Gilchrist  &amp; Soames Spa Therapy body wash-* BB product.  I know lots of people throw this line under the bus but I didn't have a problem with it.  It had a light, clean scent.

*L'Occitane Ultra Rich Eye Balm-*Got this awhile ago.  Didn't notice anything special.  Old, scent had turned.

*Whish Shave Cream- Acai grapefruit.- *BB product. Didn't think I would be a fan but I really loved how this smelled. I hate buying regular shaving gel, so I can't see paying even more for this but if this came my way again I would definitely use again.  The smell reminded me of vacation.

*Naobay  Oxygenating Cream Moisturizing-*  Glossybox item.  Last winter when my face was freaking out this was just the right item at the right time.  It was a calming product to use.  I would definitely use again ffor winter but found it was just eh for summer use.  I am beyond excited that BB now carries this line.  I won't get at $40+ but would definitely consider it using points and %.

Thought I used a lot but I guess not.  Think I will focus on travel size things for September.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 3, 2014)

August Empties~

The majority of these things are actually really, _really_ old items I've tossed while cleaning out my makeup storage. They are in all stages of used, so I will just include them all as tossed. Forward!

Used - Full Sized

*Body Shop Vitamin E Face Mist* - Love this stuff, HG status, already repurchased.

*Blum Naturals Cleansing Towlettes* in Tea Tree x2 - Use these every month, nothing new here. Already repurchased.

*Up &amp; Up Liquid Eye Makeup Remover* - Was fine, nothing special, actually lasted longer than I expected. I would repurchase in the future, but I've gotten a HUGE bottle of CVS brand that is working well.

*Anastasia Brow Wiz* in Ash Blonde - Like but wasn't a favorite. I purchased the Brow Pomade instead which I like much better.

Used - Deluxe Samples

*Up &amp; Up Cleansing Towelettes* Travel Size - Hated them, bought for a vacation but would not repurchase. To thick and left my face feeling greasy.

*Sephora Tinted Self-Tanning Face Gel* - I actually liked this. It gave a really nice, natural color and didn't smell bad. I would consider purchasing this, next summer.

*dr. brandt Microdermabrasion* - Smells like lemon Pledge, is okay, but not worth the price tag. Would not purchase.

****Lancome Absolue L'Extrait* - I hated everything about this, the smell, the consistency, the way it slightly burned when I first applied it. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But this is _literally_ a miracle worker, and despite the $400+ price tag I am considering purchasing a full size. It made a wrinkle I have had since I was 13 (from squinting in the sun) completely vanish in only a month. I want this for face AND eyes, I mean, it is _that good_.

*Philip B. Light-Weight Deep Conditioning Creme Rinse* - Don't know what the fuss is about, did nothing special for my hair. Would not purchase.

*Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless Skin Smoothing Primer* - Was okay, didn't love it, didn't have it. The pore filling primers aren't really my cup of tea. I'm using up my tube of Maybelline Baby Skin, and then I won't buy more.

*Glamglow Brightmud Eye Treatment* - Didn't see a noticeable difference, would not purchase.

*H20+ Marine Toner* - Like this, not enough to purchase the full size. I actually have a travel size currently that I am using, and once that is gone I will be done with these toners.

*Dior Capture Totale Face Moisturizer* - Lovely, lovely lightweight moisturizer for days. Wonderful under makeup, was so nice. Went to purchase and saw the price tag. Wasn't that nice. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Chanel Le Jour de Chanel* - An invigorating morning serum, I loved this under makeup. Would repurchase but there is another one I like better...

*Skin&amp;Co Truffle Therapy Serum* - I am _obsessed_ with this stuff. I love everything about it, the texture, the smell, the way it makes my skin super soft, and have easily my makeup goes on over it. I want to purchase the full size, but it's around $70. I've seen it on Hautelook, though, so I am waiting. If ti doesn't come soon, I will just cave on the regular price.

*Ren Hydra-Calm Global Protection Day Cream* - HG daily moisturizer, have already repurchased.

*LUSH Ro's Argan Body Conditioner* - Eh. Not as bad as some other stuff I've tried, but not great either. Liked the scent. LUSH and I just don't get along.

*Jane Iredale Longest Lash Mascara* - I liked this to go under my regular mascara, but the sample tube dried up in about three weeks. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't know if this is the product, or a flaw in the packaging, but I wouldn't purchase this.

*Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes! Mascara* - Love this stuff for my bottom lashes, and also as a base for my regular mascara. Wouldn't purchase a full size but I have several more sample tubes stashed away.

Used - Foils

*First Aid Beauty Skin Rescue Purifying Mask* - Loved this, loved the process and the results. If I actually purchased masks, I would buy this one.

*Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Lotion+* - A nice sunscreen that didn't break my face out, but it was very thin in consistency and didn't give that great of protection, despite being SPF 50.

*Goldfaden MD Bright Eyes Concentrate* - Liked, worked well to moisturize and the sample lasted forever, but I don't have dark circles, so I wouldn't purchase this.

*Clear Clinic Vanished Clear Spot Treatment* - I really really really liked this, but when I went to purchase it, the ipsy discount code had expired and I am not paying $35 for glorified rubbing alcohol and camphor.

Tossed

*Caudalie Instant Foaming Cleanser* - Travel size. I used to like this but I moved on to other cleansers I prefer.

*Tarte Provocateur Pressed Mineral Powder* - Deluxe sample. Never used this, wrong color. Came in a Tarte set about a hundred years ago, so it was time to go.

*Tarte Park Ave Princess Bronzer* - Deluxe sample. From same set as above, color is way to orange for me, hate it.

*H20+ Sea Mineral Mud Mask* - Full size. Hate it. It never stopped making me break out, so I am tossing a nearly full tube that I have had for years. I see this all the time at T.J. Maxx/Marshalls, and my advice? Don't bother.

*Revlon Colorstay Eyeliner* in Teal - Full size. How old is this? Bought it on clearance at CVS and hated it. Tossed.

*Vichy Normaderm Deep Cleansing Gel* - Deluxe sample. I actually like this cleanser, and it is nearly gone. But I got it forever ago before the Allure Beauty Enthusiast program was changed, so it is really old.

*Vichy Normaderm ... Hydrating Lotion ... Salicylic Acid* - Deluxe sample. Liked it, it's 99% gone, stopped using it, super old now.

*Philosophy Miracle Worker Anti-Aging Moisturizer* - Deluxe sample. I hate Philosophy products. Will not use them any more, they ALWAYS make me break out.

*H20+ Aqua Firm Weekly Active Foam Mask* - Full size. I can't with this mask. The idea is so cool (it bubbles and foams on the skin) but the foaming makes my face itch SO BAD that I can never bring myself to use it. What a waste of money. It's also a hundred years old, now, so oh well.

*Sephora Instant Moisture Creme* - Deluxe sample. I don't even know where this came from, I found it in the recesses of my makeup drawer. No thanks.

*BareMinerals Faux Tan* - Deluxe sample. Gross. I know where this came from, but I don't know why I still have it. Goodbye.

*Urban Decay Lip Love Honey-Infused Lip Therapy* in Stung - Full size. I've been holding on to this because I love the color and smell, but when I went to use it last I noticed that it smelled distinctly rank, so it's time to let it go.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Caudalie Pulpe Vitaminee Eye and Lip Cream* - Deluxe sample. Useless stuff, burned my eyes and I don't have wrinkled around my lips so I never bothered. It's about 90% full because I hated it that much.

*Burt's Bees Chapstick* - Full size. There isn't even a label on this anymore, the only reason I know it is Burt's Bees is because I also got this for testing purposes. Hated it.

*Murad Rapid Age Spot and Pigment Lightening Serum* - Deluxe sample. This was a 100 point perk that I've been trying to work through for a while now, but it does nothing for me whatsoever. Trashed.

*MICA Beauty Cosmetics Tinted Lip Balm* in #5 Natural - Full size (ipsy). Dried out my lips waaaay to much.

*Urban Decay Perversion Mascara* - Deluxe sample (ipsy). This. Was. TERRIBLE. Smudged and smeared and was just all together awful. Only good thing I have to say about it was that the brush was easy to use, for how big it was. Would not purchase.

*Smashbox Full Exposure Mascara *- Deluxe sample. Didn't like it, got old and dried out, tossing.

*Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum* - Deluxe sample. Old, tossing.

*Bath &amp; Body Works Wild Berry Tulips Liplicious Lip Gloss* - Full size. I have like, seven of these glosses and I have yet to finish one. This one is pretty old and wasting space.

*Hard Candy Eye for an Eye Eyeliner Pencil Duo* in Butterfly - Full size. I didn't purchase this, it was gifted to me about six years ago, and ever since then I've been trying to force myself to like it, but I hate it. So in the trash it goes.

Hooray, August is done, on to September! Going to continue my efforts to use more samples, instead of hoarding them. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## kira685 (Sep 4, 2014)

*Full Size*

*Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Milk Conditioner* - this was actually a liter that took me 2 years to finish. I didn't like it, and ended up using it to shave
*The Body Shop Vitamin C Microdermabrasion* - this was fine as a scrub type product, but it didn't seem to brighten my complexion like promised
*Paula's Choice Hydralight Shine-free Mineral Complex SPF 30* - I really liked this and would repurchase. I'm going to work through some other items in my stash while I wait for a good sale
*Lavender bar soap* - I don't even remember the brand, but it had super cute packaging and was 70% off at Target so I bought it. I wouldn't buy it again, left my skin feeling too squeaky clean
*Blûm Naturals Exfoliating Daily Cleansing Towelettes* - they're fine but not my favorite. Debating what to do with the 2nd pack I still have
*Deluxe Size*

*Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich Shampoo* - I have a couple more of these, it works well enough but not great enough to want a full size
*First Aid Beauty Face Cleanser* - didn't like it enough to repurchase, but there wasn't really anything wrong with it either
*Balenciaga Paris L'Essence perfume vial* - it was fine, just used it around the house because I prefer my usual perfume
*Living Proof Frizz Styling Cream* - I had this 1 oz tube forever.. obviously it wasn't my favorite
*Agave Healing Oil Treatment (green tetra pack)* - I loved this stuff, it really seemed to help heal my bleached dry ends
*Foils*

*John Frieda Luxurious Volume Thickening Shampoo* - used this on vacation, it was fine
*John Frieda Luxurious Volume Thickening Conditioner* - used this when I used the shampoo, worked well
*Garnier Triple Nutrition Shampoo* - left my hair feeling like straw
*Garnier Triple Nutrition Conditioner* - I really liked the way this left my hair feeling, totally undid the straw feeling
*Aubrey Clarifying Therapy Toner* - meh
*Garnier Clean+ Blackhead Eliminating Scrub* - I liked this more than I thought I would. I'd consider purchasing it after I get through my other scrubs, ****but now that I've read the beads aren't good for the environment from others, I probably won't
*Oribe Shampoo for Beautiful Color* - I liked this but I could never justify the price
*Oribe Conditioner for Beautiful Color* - really liked this too *sigh*
*First Aid Beauty Face Cleanser* - see above
*Trash*

*Rimmel Special Eyes Mono Eyeshadow in Cosmix* - I've had this for a decade and hardly ever use it because it's not very pigmented
*Tarocco orange exfoliating bar soap* - it was a little too abrasive and no lather so I tossed it
*Pixi Lash Booster Mascara* - gave it a few chances but just don't like it
*Clinique Touch Base for eyes in Nude Rose* - creased like crazy. I pulled it out to figure out how to use it up, and it was dried out.
*Wet n Wild Megalast eyeliner* - waxy texture that I just don't like


----------



## Margiee (Sep 7, 2014)

Only seven days late with my Auguest empties!

*Murad Acne Clearing Solution (foil) x2* This worked for me, but I didn’t think there was anything about it that made it better than a cheaper alternative.  Salicylic acid is salicylic acid and I won’t repurchase because I don’t need the fancy packaging.

*Crest Complete Advantage Whitening + Scope (2 oz) *I liked this fine, the scope was a nice flavor.  Didn’t find it to be super whitening, but didn’t really expect it to be. 

*Up&amp;up Deep Cleanser Cream (6.5 oz)* I have had this for some time now.  It’s a remnant from before I realized there was such a thing as good skincare.  I break out more when I use this and am pleased to bid this last tube adieu.

*Hydroxatone Hydrolyze Intensive Under Eye Treatment (foil)* I got two uses out of this, didn’t notice any differences in my dark circles.  I am not sure if this would have worked with more uses, but I found it to be a little thick, perhaps because it also doubles as intense wrinkle repair. 

*First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream (foil)* I used this as lotion and liked it fine.  Would not go out of my way and purchase though. 

*Dior Dreamskin (foil)* Wasn’t sure if this was supposed to be used a moisturizer or a primer.  I liked it fine as a moisturizer but I didn’t feel it did much as a primer.  My makeup might have gone on a bit smoother, but I don’t think it really did anything to make it last.  I felt all fancy and pretty using it though so that was fun.

*Perlier Intensive Nuturing Body Balm (1 oz) *I really liked this.  Nice and moisturizing and the almond smell was fantastic.  My legs still felt smooth and flake free when I woke up the next day after putting it on before bed.  Not sure if I will repurchase such a fancy schmancy lotion but I really liked this sample and want more almond scented things in my life. 

*Origins Make a Difference Plus+ Rejuvenating Treatment (0.5 oz) *This was kind of a gel like serum formula.  I used it as a nighttime moisturizer and still felt sticky when I woke up the next day.  Might have been nice in the winter but made me feel too greasy in the summer.  I didn’t notice any increased break outs though. 

*StiVectin-SD Intensive Concentrate for Stretch Marks and Wrinkles (foil)x 2 * I only have faint stretch marks at the tops of my thighs and have never been self-conscious about them.  I am trying this product there to see if they fade though.  I would not repurchase as I do not feel it is needed in my life.  I like it fine as an allover (overly expensive) lotion.   Smells like chemicals (&lt;- silly statement, but you know what I mean).

*AHAVA Mineral Hand Cream (0.68 oz)* This smelled good and was really moisturizing. I think I might repurchase once I get through some more of my hand creams.  I got an AHAVA sampler pack as a beauty break from ULTA and I have to see I’ve been really impressed with the products and am thinking of looking into the brand more in the future. 

*Exuviance OptiLight Essential 6 Serum (foil)* I used this as an undereye brightener.  I didn’t see any improvement and it was very runny for my taste.  Would not purchase.

*Coola Mineral Sunscreen Natural BB Cream (0.17 oz)* I feel like this had a slightly yellow leaning tint which doesn’t match my skin tone so I would not wear it alone without at least a powder over it.  But I did feel like it smoothed out my skin and blurred some imperfections nicely.  I have another tube I am looking forward to using and putting more to the test as to its sunscreen efficacy.  I will never turn down sunscreen samples, but would not purchase a full size. 

*Peter Thomas Roth Oiless Oil (0.17 oz)* I liked this a lot as a treatment for a chapped nose during a cold.  This sample size lasted forever.  It made my skin feel greasy so I wouldn’t want to use it as a moisturizer but it really hydrated without stinging.  It also didn’t break the skin around the chapped area out, which is a problem I have with petroleum jelly (my cheapo alternative). 

*Antica Farmacista Bergamot and Ocean Aria Body Wash (1 oz?)* I really liked the smell of this and it lathered just fine. I prefer bar soaps over shower gels, but it was nice as a sample. 

*Up&amp;up Blackhead Facial Scrub (5 oz) *This is the last icky facewash I have! So excited to be done with these and using slightly more high end or less abrasive alternatives.  My skin has been so much better since I stopped using super drugstore facewashes and I am so happy with it. 

*Nivea Extended Moisture Body Lotion (foil)* I liked the smell of this and it was nicely moisturizing.  I will be on the lookout for this when/if I ever run out of body lotion again. 

*Bio-Oil (foil)* This was very liquid-y and not very pleasant coming out of the foil.  Moisturized fine but not enough that I would want to repurchase.  I enjoyed the smell. 

*Bath &amp; Body Works Citron Cedarwood Mini Candle (1.3 oz) *This kind of smelled like teenage boy cologne but in a pleasant way.  Not my favorite style of scent so would not repurchase but wasn’t an annoying smell.  No headaches and decent throw. 

*Murad Oil Control Mattifier SPF 15 (0.33 oz) *I loved this.  Considering breaking my no-buy to get more of it.  It actually kept my shine down all day and improved any breakouts I was having.  It smells like tea tree oil which might be strong to some people, but I don’t mind the medicinal scent.  Will definitely purchase a full size ASAP. 

*Herbal Essences Body Wash in Body Burst (1.2 oz)* This was fine, I prefer bar soap to body wash so I will not repurchase. 

*Becca Ever-Matte Poreless Priming Perfector (foil)* I liked this, it was very mattifying.  But it kind of stung when I put it on (for like 10 sec) and I have a ton of other primer samples to get through before I can consider a purchase. 

*Cotz Natural Tint SPF 40 Sunscreen (foil)* I really like this.  It goes on smoothly and blurs out imperfections.  I feel like I can skip some make up when I wear just this.  I am considering a purchase with birchbox points, but I have a deluxe sample of it to use before then.  Really love the high SPF!

*Quidad Climate Control Heat and Humidity Gel (large foil)* I got two (probably could have done three) uses out of this foil.  The first one I did not like, made my hair feel crunchy and look greasy.  The second I really liked.  I think I have another of these foils somewhere so am curious to see if I can replicate the enjoyable experience. 

*Smashbox Photo Finish Primer (foil)* I liked this fine, it didn’t seem special beyond other silicone-based primers though. 

*Ayres Bar Soap in Patagonia (1 oz)* I liked this, it lathered well and smelled nice but very subtle.  Will consider repurchasing with points but that seems unlikely.  I don’t really like the idea of using precious BB points on boring bar soap. 

*Frizz Ease Secret Weapon Touch-up Crème (foil) *I used this on a hot and humid night to try to keep my hair curly and frizz-free.  I liked it a fair bit for this but I have a lot of other curl creams to try out before I consider purchasing. Smell and consistency were totally fine.

*Garnier Fructis Marvelous Oil (foil)* This was the worst packaging ever but I did like the product fine.  It smelled nice and was a very thin oil which was easy to distribute.  I have another slightly larger sample of the same thing to try out but if I like that too I might purchase.  Also: if I can convince myself I need a full-size hair oil. 

*Urban Decay Naked Skin Beauty Balm (large foil)* I got about four uses out of this using it as a primer.  It went on very orange so I had to spread it out super thin, to the point that I felt it was not doing anything.  I would no purchase as it seems pointless. 

*Julep Buff Lip Scrub (0.08 oz) *I wish this was a little grittier but I do find it smooths my lips out nicely and moisturizers them afterwards.  I have another to use up which I am looking forward to, but I do not think I will purchase again because I can find less expensive lip exfoliators which I like better.


----------



## cumber1137 (Sep 15, 2014)

Just finished up Anew Rejuvenate : Revitalizing 2 in 1 Gel Cleanser by Avon. I love the way this makes my skin feel. Not sure if I'll repurchase this full size product immediately or rotate something new but I do really like it.


----------



## RenoFab (Sep 22, 2014)

Here is my weekly used up/trash list:

*Matrix Biolage Exquisite Oil Shampoo 1.7 fl oz *- I like this shampoo and actually would think about purchasing it but I have so much shampoo to get thru right now. 

*Carol's Daughters Chocolat Smoothing Conditioner 2 fl oz* - I got this as a free gift at ULTA and honestly really love the smell of this conditioner. I am having a hard time finding it in a full size at ULTA but will keep my eyes out for a gift set or something like that.

*ReVive Intensite Volumizing Eye Serum 3 ml *- I got this in the Bergdorf Goodman Glossybox and I really enjoyed it. I won't be repurchasing it because of the price tag but also because I have other eye creams to go through.

*Vasanti Detox Nutrient-Rich Purifying Facial Cleanser 20 ml* - I got this in my Birchbox last month and I really did enjoy it. It really did wash all my makeup off and left it moisturized. I may repurchase.

*EO Shower Gel Grapefruit and Mint 1.5 fl oz* - I got this from a Beauty.com order and it is supposed to be an all natural line. I don't think I will purchase. It did not really lather and the scent was so mild I couldn't really tell if it was scented at all.

*Zoya 3-in-1 Nail Polish Remover 1 fl oz *- I got this with a Zoya nail polish purchase. Not much to say. It is nail polish remover but the price tag on it is a bit higher than I would pay normally. 

*Botanics Ionic Clay Mask Shine Away 0.52 oz foil packet *- Got this from ULTA sampler pack. I actually really enjoyed this and look forward to using the other 3 packets I have. Left skin clean and definitely felt like it detoxed it. Also noticed my skin had less brown spots and redness. 

*Bobbi Brown Lip Color mini in Brownie 1.3 g *- This is a neutral fall brownish color. I love Bobbi Brown colors so I will repurchase but not in this color as it was a bit too brown for me. 

*Moroccan Oil Full size 3.4 fl oz *- I love this stuff and will totally repurchase. I put one pump on after taking a shower and sometimes after heat styling. Makes my hair shiny and prevents split ends...also I love the smell.

*Bath and Body Works Cheers to Capri Limoncello candle 14.5 oz* - I lovvvvved this scent so I made sure to get a couple more before they changed over to the Fall scents.


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 23, 2014)

@@RenoFab - I loved the Revive Eye Serum. My eyes haven't been the same since I stopped using it. I wish it wasn't so expensive.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Sep 23, 2014)

I used up a deluxe *Alien Shower Gel. *I love Alien so much, it's my favourite perfume, so I did enjoy the shower gel. But I like bar soap more, so I'm glad it's done with.


----------



## mauu (Sep 23, 2014)

I can't believe I'm writing this but.... I actually used up an entire eyeshadow! A shimmery champagne shade called Muslin from the Halcyon Days Palette by Becca.

I got the palette in, uhh... 2011. Only two eyeshadows left in it now! I can do this!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Sep 24, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> *Carol's Daughters Chocolat Smoothing Conditioner 2 fl oz* - I got this as a free gift at ULTA and honestly really love the smell of this conditioner. I am having a hard time finding it in a full size at ULTA but will keep my eyes out for a gift set or something like that.


I actually just saw this is the sale section at my ULTA for half off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For your sake, I hope it's not being discontinued! But def check the haircare sale rack for it!


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 24, 2014)

I thought I had more stuff that I actually finished.  This is what I have so far for September:

*Caldrea Tea Olive Lime Body Wash *~ I bought the full size of this after getting it in my glossybox.  I loved the scent and moisturizing feel.  Its not easy to get and is a little pricey.  I won't be repurchasing as I got bored with it.

*Tarte Amazon Clay Double Detox mask *~ I have a few of these samples to try.  My face feels very dry after using.  I need to slap on moisturizing products stat!

*DHC Eye Bright *~ Did not moisturize or brighten.  Almost ended up in the "hit the trash can" thread.  But, I finished it.

*Model Inc Fibre Lash Extend *~  This came in a Glossybox.  Its a drier formula.  I liked that it didn't end up under my eyes like many other formulas do.  I won't repurchase because I have others that are working for me.

*Vbeaute' Eye Never Nourishing Repair Eye Cream *~  Did nothing for me.

*Uberliss Straight Effect Shampoo *~  This didn't lather enough for me.  Won't repurchase

*YSL Fusion Ink foundation *~  I have stopped including foils in my lists as I don't like to bother with them.  But, I was so curious about this foundation.  It feels like silk.  covered well.  The only problem is I have dry skin in some areas.  Its not flaky just tight looking sometimes.  I think this formula is suppose to control oil and doesn't appear to be recommended for dry skin.  I felt the tightness. I would be afraid to purchase.   But, hope to get to sample it again.


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 1, 2014)

*Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow Pad* - I get these as samples with Sephora orders and honestly I think they are a bit of a confusing product but I love them! They are a peel but they also are a tanning wipe. I love them bc I try to keep a summer glow all year around without too much sun exposure. They do give me a little redness like a peel does the next day but it is pretty mild and not irritating.

*Pacifica Coconut Crushed Pearl Bronzing Body Butter 2 fl oz.* - I got this during a Pacifica online after Xmas sale last year. Like, I said I like to keep that summer glow as much as possible. This is a very subtle bronzing lotion but it is a nice one to use if you want a little instant color with shimmer on the legs and don't want to worry about streaking or rubbing off on your clothes. I like Jergens or Xen Tan or even the VS ones better but this wasn't bad. Won't repurchase unless it is in a gift set.

*Philosophy Miracle Worker Overnight Moisturizer 12 ml* - This is a night cream with all sorts of nutrient goodies to help repair your face while you sleep and IT WORKS!!! I tend to get a few little breakouts every once in a while and when I pick at them I get dark spots that take some time to go away. This moisturizer really helps repair my skin and diminishes those brown spots much quicker. May repurchase when on sale. 

*Simple Cleansing Facial Wipes 25 pack* - These are my second fave face wipes second to Neutrogena. I like this line of products because they are free of perfumes or dye and it is nice to find natural or chemical free lines that actually work.

*Vasanti Brighten Up Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator 20g * - I love this face polish. It is my current fave. I got this from a Birchbox and have a back up so I am excited to keep exfoliating with this product. The beads are fine and don't irritate but they are effective as well! Smells good and overall the quality is great. May repurchase when I am done with my backup. 

*Murad Anti-Aging Moisturizer SPF 20 foil packet *- This was a foil packet so it is not like I can tell if it will work for the long term but the feel of it was wonderful, smell was great, it has SPF and blends easily. Overall felt high quality.  I would only buy this if I got a chance to try it again and loved it because I have so many other moisturizers that I love. 

*Lady Speed Stick Invisible Dry Power in Wild Freesia* - ok I usually love my Speed Sticks but this scent was a bit weird. I used it up testing my theory that during certain times of the month my hormones would make the smell of this deodorant smell like urine. I may be crazy but this happened several times during "that time of the month" or high stress events. It just smelled terrible and strong but then when things were ok, it worked and was not offensive. Weird. Wont repurchase this scent but will repurchase other scents. 

*Supergoop Everyday Face and Body SPF 30 foil packet *- I like supergoop and actually have a small vial of this that I am also using. It is a great SPF for the face bc it has blended well with all my moisturizers, smell is minimal and does not give you a white face. I will likely keep supergoop around in my life for awhile. They have so many products and I have enjoyed many of them.

*Prada Candy 2 ml vials (2 of them) *- I love this perfume. Got a mini purse vial after having these two mini vials and loving them. Put my mini purse size in my purse and found myself transferring it to my travel bag, then work, then back to purse so I finally bought the large size. The smell is sweet but mature. It is both good for work if worn lightly but perfect for evening. Also a great winter and fall scent. I love that this perfume does NOT have a muskiness to it. Will definitely repurchase and actually got the Prada Florale Candy as well.


----------



## OohLala21 (Oct 1, 2014)

September Empties!

*Full Size:*

*Nivea Smooth Sensation body lotion - *nothing special, would consider repurchasing 

*Lulu Blossom Dreamsicle Body Balm - *Loved the smell but wouldn't repurchase 

*Blender Cleanser Solid *- Would consider repurchasing once I finish other brush cleansers

*Sally Hansen Dry Chapped Hand Creme* - Left my hands feeling coated and not very moisturized, would not repurchase 

*Caress Evenly Gorgeous body wash* - One of my favorites, already have a backup 

*BBW Lotion in Oahu Coconut Sunset* - The smell became too much after a while 

*Silk Dream Moisture Shampoo *- Loved the smell and the way it made my hair feel, but it is not readily available 

*Essence Lipgloss* - Got this as a gift with purchase from ULTA, it was ok but would not buy 

*L'Oreal Miss Manga Mascara* - Dried out quickly, I prefer other mascaras other this 

*Olay Fresh Effects Makeup Wipes *- My favorites at the moment 

*Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer* - HG, already repurchased 

*Escada Ocean Lounge Perfume* - Had this for so long, loved the smell 

*Mirabella Prime* - Liked it but nothing special to me 

*Deluxe: *

*Skintimate Shave gel* - Did the job

*Urban Decay All Nighter Setting Spray* - HG 

*Lavanila Healthy Deodorant in Pure Vanilla *- Already have a full size of the lavender scent, would repurchase 

*BBW Pocket Bac* - Did the job 

*Buxom Big &amp; Healthy lip stick in Sydney* -  A bit too nude for me, would consider repurchasing in a different color 

*Beauty Protector Hair Oil *- loved the smell, but it was ok 

*Mee Beauty Night Cream* - Got this in an ipsy bag, I enjoyed it but would not purchase 

*Foil: *

*Jurlique Purely Bright Cleanser*


----------



## BSquared (Oct 1, 2014)

BLECHHH crap month for me. This is what happens when your "no buy" goes off the rails. :wacko:

*FULL SIZE*

_B&amp;BW Oahu Coconut Sunset Lotion_: Smelled good, not as coconut-y as I would have liked.

_Sally Hansen Maximum Growth Nail Treatment: _Used this as base coat. It was ok. I do feel like it made my nails grow, but I felt like it made them weak. I've noticed significantly less peeling now that I've stopped using it.

_B&amp;BW 3-Wick in Market Peach: _I swear this lasted FOREVER. Like this thing would not die. It smelled nice but throw wasn't the best

_B&amp;BW Wallflower in Market Peach: _Same as the candle.

_Maybelline Baby Skin: _Hated this at first. It makes me break out. However my chin is definitely my most breakout prone area and I discovered if I kept it away from there it worked ok. It's a basic primer, nothing special. Won't re-buy.

_Blistex Fruit Smoothie in Triple Tropical: _This made my lips burn like the flames of hell and I couldn't figure out why. Once I finished it, I realized there's likely pineapple in it. Which I'm allergic to. GENIUS right here.

_Equate Nail remover jar: _This is one of the ones you stick your finger in and twist to get nail polish off. I did not like this. It got the polish off fine but I just don't like these spongey jar things.

_Real Techniques Makeup Sponge: _Best alternative to the beauty blender there is, but MAN these things fall apart fast. I get about a month-6 weeks out of these vs. 3-4 months with a beauty blender, so I"m not totally convinced it's worth the initial savings.

_Dove Dry Shampoo:_ Smelled nice, but strong. White cast wasn't too bad.Issue is I could feel this in my hair, badly. A lot of buildup with it. I think I'll just stick with Batiste from now on, but if I ever need some and am not around an Ulta, I'd probably buy this again.

_Philosophy Purity Made Simple: _Will re-buy til I die.

_Zoya Remove+: _On the fence with this. It works well and is less dying than acetone, but I'm not fully convinced it's worth the price. I'll probably buy another bottle and then decide.

_Nyx Butter Gloss in Creme Brulee: _Project pan item woohoo!!! Love me some butter glosses. I'd buy this color again but I have approximately 5000 butter glosses to use up first.

*DELUXE*

_Escada Born in Paradise purse size sprayer thingy. Like rollerball sized but it's a spray:_ Love this. Escada summer scents are my alltime favorite. I think this is gone now but I'll buy this line every summer without fail.

_Strivectin SD Eye Cream: _Eh. It was fine but I would never pay what they charge for this. Not worth it IMO

_Haus of Gloi Sugar Scrub in Troika: _Smells like cookies! Don't need anymore scrub right now but I'd buy a big one.

_Purple Cat Creatives Body Butter in Pegasus: _Smells like cotton candy! I'll buy this too once I work through my million samples.

*SINGLE USE/FOIL:*

_Illi Green Tea Brightening Mask: _This was nice! I liked it, it fit well and made my skin feel nice.

_Nars Tinted Moisturizer:_ Love this stuff. I'll probably buy it once I work through all my foundations/bb creams/tinted moisturizers

_YSL Ink Foundation: _LOVED THIS, sadly. Sadly because this is hella expensive. I may buy it during the VIB sale at Sephora. We'll see. I am a major fan though.

*TOSSED:*

_Juice Beauty CC Cream: _Yoooo is this supposed to smell like this?!?! I got this in a sample society box from their warehouse sale. There is an expiration date on it and it has not expired yet per that date but MY LORD this smelled awful. Color was a little too dark and I could not get past the smell to even put it on my face. Truly the wost smelling product I have ever encountered. Not sure if that's normal or if it was old/bad, but I can not imagine ANYONE willing putting this awful smelling crap on their face.


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 1, 2014)

bsquared said:


> BLECHHH crap month for me. This is what happens when your "no buy" goes off the rails. :wacko:


I am still impressed with how much you used up this month, even if you went of the rails on your no buy.

In fact, all of you guys post so many empties- it's amazing!

Here's what I used up this past month:

*Full Size*

_Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Toner_- HG toner, will repurchase forever

_Paula's Choice Resist Body Cream with 10% AHA_- HG body lotion, will always repurchase






_Neutrogena Norwegian Formula non-scented Hand Cream_- Loved it, but won't repurchase because they test on animals.

_Soap and Glory Hand Food_- Meh. Nothing special, not even that moisturizing.

_Burt's Bees Honey and Grapeseed Hand Cream_- my HG hand cream, already repurchased and will continue to.

_Acne.org Moisturizer_- Love this, already using a new tube that I repurchased. Will continue to purchase. Also love their cleanser and acne treatment.






_Dr. Dennis Gross Ferulic + Retinol Brightening Solution_- Love forever. This is my holy grail anti-aging serum/brightening/antioxidant treatment. I would repurchase this (and have), but it's expensive and I'm about to start a prescription retinoid treatment, so I won't be needing this/can't use it with that, as it'll be too harsh with both.






*Trial Size*

_Dr. Dennis Gross Ferulic + Retinol Brightening Solution_- I bought a trio of the trial sizes from Ebay and used them all up before purchasing the full size, which I also used up. These are actually from July-August, not Sept, but whatevs!

_Acne.org Trial size of their trio_ (cleanser, moisturizer, acne treatment). I used up 2 kits, then bought the full sizes, and used up the full size moisturizer (above). This is also from July-Aug, but hey, I forgot to post, so whatever!

_Paula's Choice C15 super booster trial_- actually, I didn't finish this before it oxidized because the idiot that I am didn't read that about using it up within a certain amount of time, but if I had known that, I would have. I bought the full size, which I'm using now.

*Sample Size*

_Murad Hydro Dynamic eye cream_- DAYUM. I thought eye cream was not essential, but this stuff, despite it's super duper high price tag is having me want to splurge on the full size!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 1, 2014)

September Empties


*St. Ives Timeless Skin Collagen Elastin Moisturizer:* HG moisturizer, use it every night. It's hard to find though, if I can't get to the one Sears Grand I've seen it at, I just order from drugstore.com

*Bath &amp; Body Works Sweet Pea spray*: Is Sweet Pea even a BBW scent any more? I was obsessed with that scent all through high school so I'm pretty over it at this point. 

*The Body Shop Brazil Nut Define &amp; No Frizz*: This hair product smells heavenly. However, the price point is high for the small tube so I don’t think I will repurchase. 

*Bath &amp; Body Works **hand sanitizer: *This is in Honolulu Sun, and it was a nice-smelling antibac scent. Got it in a 5-for$5 pack I think. 

*Ole Henriksen truth serum*: This was my next to last sample of this vitamin C serum. I’m still on the fence about it but I think I’ll try a new serum once this is gone.

*Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer*: This was a 100 pt perk from Sephora; I’m not impressed enough to buy the full size.

*Tarte Energy Lipsurgence*: This was pretty and convenient but I probably wouldn’t buy it again.

*Bath &amp; Body Works bubble bath, Cashmere Glow*: I can’t wait to buy more of this! I’m a Lushie but these bubble baths are a staple for me too. 

*Suave Keratin Infusion shampoo and conditioner*: I bought these recently, and while they worked well and were inexpensive, my poor scalp only responds well to Organix Tea Tree shampoo. I do highly recommend this line though! 

*Skyn Iceland undereye pen*: Unfortunately, my dark circles must be hereditary because no lotion, cream, amount of sleep, etc. has helped. I wouldn’t buy this again, especially since the cream lost its icy tingle after a dozen uses.

*Pacifica rollerball perfume in Hawaiian Ruby Guava*: I love these perfumes! I have two other scents I’m working on but they might have to be stashed until spring now. The Hawaiian Ruby Guava was just a nice, fruity scent.  It only lasted about 5 hours on me but I still enjoyed wearing it. 

*LUSH- Shark Fin soap, Tisty Tosty bath bomb, Dorothy bubble bar and Rose Queen bath bomb: *all of these Lush items were awesome, as per usual. I’m especially into the Rose Queen bomb— it was filled with flower petals and felt super luxurious.

I also am in the process of redoing my bathroom, linen closet and vanity areas so I'm getting rid of old products that way too.


----------



## ashleylind (Oct 1, 2014)

Last month I used on foils/deluxe samples – this month, I concentrated on full-size products. I'm really happy with the amount used.

*FULL SIZE*




- *23years old CX Detoxifying Air Therapy *(Memebox) – While the tingles felt weird, my skin felt so incredibly soft and clean afterward. 

- *Cutex Nail Polish remover*

- *WonderRuci Cacao Brightening Mask *(Memebox) – I liked it, but like others better. I’d also prefer something that doesn’t smell like chocolate.

- *Dr.G Bio-RTx Mentor Cream for Dry Skin *(trade) – I enjoyed it, but I didn’t find it more moisturizing than other moisturizers. I was expecting this to be a HG item though, so I have another one.

- *NUXE Micellar Cleansing Water with Rose Petals *(purchased) – I really liked this, but I’m going to try a different rose water next.

- *Brilliant Loveheart Sparkling Powder Set* (Memebox) – Loved this stuff! Just score another set from a trade. So excited.  J

- *DERMAdoctor Wrinkle Revenge 1 *(purchased) – I loved this stuff, until I was introduced to foam cleansers. Then it was just a race to finish this stuff. And as for construction, I thought this bottle was incredibly difficult to squeeze – to the point of painful.

- *DERMAdoctor Litmus test *(purchased) – This is the only toner I’ve ever used, so I have nothing to base it off of. Trying one from Memebox next.

- *Gilchrist &amp; Soames Body Lotion *(purchased) – I think this stuff is the perfect summer lotion, but I’ll be needing something more moisturizing now that the weather is getting cooler.

- *Etude Missing U Hand Cream *(Memebox) – Loved the smell and actually liked the lotion as well. And now my daughter has a cute seal container.

- *Eyeko Skinny Liquid liner *(purchased) – This is my HG liquid liner. I love it so much. I just bought a 6-   pack of the minis and hope they hold up as well.

- *Skinfood Rice Mask Wash Off *(Beauteque) – It was decent, but I think I can find better.

- *Secret Key Honey Bee’s AC Control Foaming Cleanser *(purchased) – I really enjoyed this! I have a lot of other foaming cleansers in my stash to try though, before making any repurchasing decisions.

- *True Blue Spa I’m in the Mood for a Scrub *(purchased) – I’m embarrassed about how long this took me to use. I enjoyed it, I just don’t use body scrubs a lot and had to make a conscious effort.

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

*DELUXE*




- *Soy Bio+ Fermented Lumpoule *(Memebox) – I like having an ampoule in my skincare line up. This is my first experience with one though, so I have nothing to compare it to.

- *Camille Beckman Platinume Gold Imperial Repair Hand Therapy* (Sample Society) – I was just not impressed with this. It took awhile to absorb and the scent wasn’t my favorite.

- *No. 4 Volumnizing Shampoo *(Trade) – This is my second sample of this. I really enjoy it, but I don’t think I’ll be getting it again.

- *Marc Anthony Dream Waves Beach Spray *(Ipsy) – Love this stuff! I have 2 more samples.

- *Benefit It’s Potent Eye Cream *(trade) – I really thought I would like this more. I have one more sample, and then I’m done with it.

- *Aerin Rose Hand &amp; Body Cream *(eBay) – I just love this stuff. It smells so good! All my samples are gone, and I just have my full size one left now.

- *Vbeaute Eye Never Nourishing Repair Eye Crème *(free sample) – Not large enough to get an opinion.

- *Marcelle BB Cream, Goldon Glow* (Birchbox) – Not my favorite. Glad it’s finally gone.

*SHEET MASKS*




- *ISPREN Magic Eye Solution Wise Patch *(Memebox) – Super refreshing.

- *Petitfee Dry Essence Foot Pack *(Memebox) – Not impressed with this one.

- *Etude House Sheet Mask, Olive x2 *(eBay) – I like it, but I still wish it smelled more “olive-y.”

- *My Beauty Diary, Bulgarian White Rose Mask *(eBay) – This smelled amazing and was very soothing! Will definitely be getting more.

- *Etude House Sheet Mask, Honey* (eBay) – Good, but not my favorite.

- *Etude House Sheet Mask, Lemon *(eBay) – I loved this and it smelled great! More have been ordered.

- *Split End Therapy *(Memebox) – Easy enough to use, but I didn’t really notice a difference.

- *Etude House Sheet Mask, Aloe *(eBay) – Ehhh. I like the My Beauty Diary Aloe Mask better.

- *Sally’s box Friendly Cherry Blossom Hand Mask *(Memebox) – Smelled amazing and it left my hands feeling soft for the rest of the day.

- *Etude House Sheet Mask, Job’s Tears *(eBay) – This mask is about revitalizing and smoothing and it definitely did both.

- *Etude House Sheet Mask, Acai Berry *(eBay) – I enjoyed it, but it isn’t my favorite.

- *Etude House Sheet Mask, Bamboo *(eBay) – I’d like to try this one again, because I was distracted at the time. It felt refreshing though.

- *Etude House Sheet Mask, Hyaluronic Acid *(eBay) – Nicely moisturizing. Will probably get again.

- *Sally’s Box Delight Collagen Sheet Mask *(Memebox) – This mask was super slimy and felt fabulous. I liked that it came in 2 pieces, because it fit my face better. That said, it left my face feeling stickier for longer afterward than I prefer.

- *Pure Smile 3-step Bust Pack *(Memebox) – A sheet mask for your boobs. It was weird and I didn’t notice any improvements afterward.

- *Sally’s Box Friendly Berry Berry Lip Patch* (Memebox) – Not a fan of the lip claustrophia, And I was wanting lip balm again less than 2 hours later.

- *Etude House Sheet Mask, Zucchini *(eBay) – It wasn’t moisturizing enough. My face was dry again 2 hours later.

- *Cristallin Homecare Wrinkle-Balance Cellulose Mask* (Memebox) – Noticed nothing.

- *Etude House Sheet Mask, Dandelion* (eBay) – I would like to try it again.

- *WHEN 10 PM Sheet Mask *(Memebox) – The level of sliminess this mask had actually grossed me out. I was hoping this meant it’d be incredibly moisturizing, but I didn’t notice anything special.

- *Wish Formula Premium Ampoule Mask *(Memebox) – Incredible refreshing while on. I rather enjoyed it.

- *My Beauty Diary Sheet Mask, Aloe *(eBay) – Still a favorite.

*FOILS*




- *Malin+Goetz Vitamin b5 Body Moistuizier *(free sample) – I’m rather in love. I think it’d make a great winter lotion.

- *N4 Volumizing Conditioner *(trade) – Enjoy the shampoo, but think the conditioner is only okay. I’m not a huge conditioner person though.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 1, 2014)

I had such a good use it up month! Yay September!

Full Size:


*Josie Maran Argan Matchmaker Serum Foundation *– not my favorite. It didn’t oxidize quite dark enough for me and the coverage was minimal. I won’t repurchase.
*Estee Lauder Soft Clean Tender Crème Cleanser* – this is as old as the hills. I found it in my cabinet and it only had a little bit left, so I finished it up. It worked ok, but I like other cleansers much better.
*Missha Pore Cover Balm* – I used this like a primer and I liked how it worked. I don’t know if I’d repurchase or not since there are other primers that I like better. If I found it deeply discounted somewhere, I would consider purchasing.
*Epicuren Lip Balm with Tea Tree Oil *– I can’t decide if I liked this or not. It didn’t last long on my lips and it rather smelled like kerosene, but somehow I really liked how it felt. I won’t purchase since I have a lifetime supply of lip balms, but it was interesting.
*Vasanti Monoi Magic Treatment Oil with Sandalwood *– I used this in my hair, skin, face. I liked it ok, but thought it was a little heavy. Bottle lasted several months with daily use, so a little goes a long way. I won’t repurchase since there are other oils I like better.
*Bath Bombs* – *Level Naturals Lavender Chamomile x 2 &amp; Lush Granny Takes a Dip, Butterball, Father Christmas*. I love bath bombs and these were all nice. I thought the Level Naturals bath bombs were especially nice and relaxing.
*Redken Curvaceous Cream Shampoo* – liked this a lot. For sulfate free, it had a decent lather.
*Catwalk Your Highness Nourishing Conditioner* – ok. It conditioned decently, but not my favorite.
Deluxe Size:


*Benefit Fake Up* – concealer. Not a fan. I didn’t think it had very good coverage.
*Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel *– love this stuff. My HG so far. I have several more samples to use up, but I will most likely purchase when all my samples are used up.
*Stila Stay All Day 10 in 1 HD Bronzing Beauty Balm* – I used this to warm up my foundation once my skin got a little tan. It’s ok…won’t purchase.
*Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Perfecting Polisher* – not that great.
*Peter Thomas Roth Laser-Free Retexturizer Scrub* – just ok. I felt like it left a film on my face. It must  have been the dragons’ blood, lol. I wouldn’t purchase it again.
*Ole Henriksen African Red Tea Foaming Cleanser *– I really liked this. I felt like it cleansed well, removed make up and left my skin feeling soft and moisturized. I will repurchase (someday…when I’ve used up my hoard of cleansers).
*Paula’s Choice Resist Intensive Wrinkle-Repair Retinol Serum *– the only PC product I’ve tried that I didn’t hate, lol. It felt nice on the skin, but I didn’t see any results on my fine lines. Loved the bottle with the swivel up pump though.
*Vichy Aqualia Thermal* – a really nice moisturizer. I used it at night since it was a little heavy, but it soaked right in and felt nice.
*Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Liquid –* meh. I didn’t see any stand out results.
*Clarins UV Plus HP Sunscreen* – very thin and almost oily feeling. Lasted forever, but I wasn’t a fan. Won’t purchase.
*Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive* – it was ok. Wasn’t a fan of the smell.
*Molton Brown Vitalising AB+C Bath and Shower Gel *– lovely scent. I would consider purchasing.
*Lush Happy Hippy Shower Gel* – love this. I received this as a gift during Summerswap and I really enjoyed using it up. Smells great!
*Extended Stay America Cleansing Facial Bar *– I used it to clean make up brushes as I do with all hotel soaps that I have stashed away. It was ok for the purpose I used it for.
*OPI Liquid Sand The Impossible* – first time I’ve ever actually finished a nail color. I love the liquid sands for texture and wear.
*SOPI Havana Dreams* – not just one polish, but two! This color was a really pretty almost Tiffany Blue. I liked it. Two down, 254 to go!
*Bliss Blood Orange + White Pepper Hand Cream* – liked it a lot.
*Camille Beckman Body Butter –* this came in a gift set and while I love the feel of this, the smell was not great.
*Naobay Body Radiance Lotion *– I liked this well enough. It’s my third sample from Birchbox, and I’ll use it whenever the send it to me, but I wouldn’t purchase. I think there are much cheaper moisturizers that do just as well.
*Kiehls Sunflower Color Preserving Shampoo* – absolutely hated this. It left my hair so incredibly tangled.
*Kiehls Sunflower Color Preserving Conditioner* – meh. Much better than the shampoo, but not something I’d pay for.
*Nelson J Beverly Hills Argan Oil 7 in 1 Non-Foaming Shampoo *– I really hate when samples are in super rigid plastic containers. I’d rather have a foil. It was a pain to get the stupid stuff out of the bottle. It was ok….nothing I’d purchase.
*Macadamia 6 in 1 Cleansing Conditioner *– I really liked this! It was really moisturizing. I may look into purchasing once I use up some of my stash.
Foils/One time use:


*Makeup Forever Artist Shadow *(carded sample) – colors were nice. It seemed like it was great shadow. Not that I need to purchase any eye shadow in the near future, lol.
*Harvey Prince Ageless Liquid Loofah* – I loved the scent. Nice body wash. I probably won’t buy because I have so many in my stash. Even though it came in a tube, I only got one use out of it.
*Shiseido Ultimune Power Infusing Concentrate* – not enough to make a determination; I have a deluxe size from Birchbox, so maybe I’ll get a better feel for it after I've used that.
*Olay Regenerist Micro Sculpting Cream Moisturizer -* can't really tell much after one use, but I did notice that it soaked right in.
*Garnier Clean Blackhead Eliminating Scrub* x 2 – I don’t really have oily skin, but my daughter’s refused to try it, so I went ahead and used it. I actually liked how it worked and I don’t feel like it dried out my skin at all. I could see my purchasing this in the future.
*Bliss Micro Magic Spa Powered Microdermabrasion Treatment *– really liked this. I would probably purchase.
*Kate Somerville ExfoliKate Intensive Exfoliating Treatment *– wow…this was really great. I tried a lot of scrubs this month and found some contenders to purchase when I am out of my stash.
*Eucerin Professional Repair Extremely Dry Skin Lotion *– Great moisturizer
*Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Beauty Therapy Damage &amp; Color Repair Shampoo &amp; Conditioner* – meh. I wouldn’t buy because of sulfates.
Perfume Samples:


*Estee Lauder Modern Muse *– I really liked this. Soft, but not powdery; slightly peppery.
*Dolce &amp; Gabbana The One *– ok…nothing I’d purchase though. I didn’t like that it wasn’t in a spray vial.
*Juicy Couture Couture LaLa Malibu* – It was decent. Doubt that I’d purchase
*Juliette Has a Gun Lady Vengence *– too strong, or too much something. Wasn’t a fan. Didn’t hate it, but didn’t like it enough to purchase. No spray vial-boo.
*Clean Fresh Laundry* Mini Roll On – I love all of the Clean scents…this was no exception.
*Pacifica French Lilac *Solid Sample – love the scent. I wish it lasted longer on me.
*JC Couture Couture* – Pretty nice.
*Haus of Gloi Perfume Oil in Apothecary *– really nice. Citrusy.
*Rainbow Honey Midori *mini roll-on – meh. I didn’t like smelling like honeydew melon.
Tossed:


*Lorac Multiplex 3D Lashes Mascara *– 3 months – time to go. I liked this mascara quite a bit. I doubt that I would buy it since I still have a life time supply of unopened mascara.
*Besame Rouge* – difficult to blend. I think I’ve decided I’m not a huge cream blush fan.
*Mirabella Mineral Blush in Desert Rose *– likewise, I don’t like loose powder blush, lol.
*Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner *– I’ve just never quite liked using it and when I got the same color in a pencil eyeliner as a Loreal comp gift, I decided to toss this. I always hated using it and it never looked as good as pencil.
*Rainbow Honey Nucifera Rollerball *Sample – could not stand the smell of this. Smelled like cough syrup to me. Ick!
*Loreal True Match Foundation* in W3 – I got this in a Loreal study and while it was pretty close in color, it was too warm. I bet I would match the C3 and my try it out one of these days. I liked the coverage of it.
*Bare Minerals Foundation compact* (sample size) – my skin does not like powdery foundations. It’s too dry and sinks into pores and fine lines and I feel like it makes me look 10 years older. No thank you!
*Golden Path Alchemy Refine Healing Herbal Serum *– I received this sample in the mail (I don’t remember if I contacted them or if it just appeared). I had a while before I got around to trying it, but it’s a really icky color and smells awful. I don’t know if it turned bad or if that’s how it’s supposed to be, but I decided I have plenty of serums that I don’t have to use something that seems like it might be bad.
*Shankara Fine Line Moisturizer – *another one that is a really icky color and smells awful. Can’t handle getting it near my face. Sorry, but no.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 1, 2014)

Yay, it's my favorite time of the month, when I round up all the empties (aka trash) I have been hoarding and tell you all about them!

*September Empties!*




*Full Size*

1.* Avalon Organics Bath &amp; Shower Gel* 12 fl oz 225 ml- I inherited this from my friend who moved to Hawaii and did not want to take it.  I do not like the smell of lemons and it was very runny and did not lather well.  Would not purchase.

2. *Tree Hut Shea Sugar Body Scrub* 18 oz 310 g-I got this in Cravebox (anybody remember them?) It took me a while to get through it but this month I committed to it and finished it.  I liked it ok.  Grit is fine, rinses well, I did not like the mango smell.  Would repurchase in other fragrance when I get through my other scrubs.  I swear these things mate and mutiple at night!

3. *Reach Gentle Gum Care Fluoride woven floss* 5yd 4.6ml-I have had this for too many years to count.  Finally used it up and I really liked it and of course they either do not make it, or stores do not carry it!

*Deluxe Size*

1. *Colgate Total Advanced Pro Shield Mouthwash* 8.4 fl oz 250ml-got this from Influenster.  It was a one product box.  I used it to write my reviews and it got sucked into the blach hole that is the linen closet.  It is taking up valuable real estate so I finished it.  It was ok.  it's mouth wash.  No tingle, good mint flavor-if you like that type of thing.

2. *BBW Cool Coconut Surf Lotion *3 fl oz 88ml-glad this was free with a coupon.  Fake coconut scent.  Would not repurchase but I think it was LE.

3. *Ahava Deadsea Water Mineral Body Exfoliator* 1.3 fl oz 40ml-I kept having issues with my drain clogging (I have a wire mesh screen in it, due to long hair so I don't clog the pipes).  I finally consulted google and found out this has those microbeads that are bad for the envirnoment.  It did nothing any way so I would not purchase.

4.* Victoria's Secret Pure Seduction Body Splash-*another item I have had for way to long.  Glad to be done with it.  I worked at VS for 3 years and am pretty over their scents.  Strong floral, cloying.

5. *Harvey Prince Ageless Liquid Loofah* 15ml-did not like this.  Smelled great but as a "loofah" product it sucked.  Hardly any beads or scrub to it and it was a 1x use sample.

6. *BBW Pink Chiffon Anti-Baterial Hand Gel* 1 fl oz 29ml-I love this scent.  I would not repurchase this if it continues to have glitter.  My husband was so irritated with me every time he asked for hand santizier and would have glitter everywhere.  Whoops.  I like sparkles, honey.

7. *BBW Coconut Lime Verbena Anti Bacterial Hand Gel* 1 fl oz 29ml-do not like this scent.  Will not repurchase.  Scent strong and citrus

8. *Faith Aromatherapy Tahitian Monoi anti aging sugar scrub *1 fl oz 29.5 ml-did not like.  I like it had varying sizes of sugar scrub particles but it was oily and left my shower a slippery mess.

9. *Stila Lip Glaze in Delicate* .05 fl oz 1.5ml-I used to really like these and wondered why every one hated on them.  Then I made a point to try and use them up and I realized why people hate them.  They are sticky, fake plastic scent, get every where.  I do love the appliator and twist up product.

10.* Stila Cherry Crush*- this is like Benefit benetint but in the stila applicator.  I did not like this.  It is really old (came in some sephora lip set) made my lips feel weird-like numb, and it "stained" the parts of my lips in the middle the most and hardly any where else.

*Foils*

1. *Biore Self Heating one Minute Mask *0.25 fl oz 7g-love this!  So quick and easy, pores look amazing!

2. *LA Fresh Waterproof Makeup remover wipe*-it's ok.  I keep  one of these in my purse for when I swatch all over my hands and arms at a store.  Why is it you can never find the remover when you need it?  This beats hand sanitzer and a kleenex 

3. *DERMAdoctor dermatologist body scrub .*1 oz 4ml-I have hard time believing a dermatologist would encourage you to use this on your body (arms)!  It hurt so bad I was almost in tears.  It was like using sand paper with huge chunks of rock in it.  My arms were so sore and so red for HOURS after using this.  Never again.

*Perfume*

1. Nest Fragrance in Dahlia &amp; Vines-this was ok.  A little too earthy floral for me, with a sickeningly sweet end note

2. Gucci Guilty Black

3. Gucci Guilty 

4. Especially escada

5. Marc Jacobs Daisy x2

6. Michael Kors Island Palm Beach Perfume 0.01 fl oz 0.4ml-I liked the smell of this.  Not sure if it is/was LE but I have a million perfumes

7.* *Guess Girl 0.01 fl oz 0.3ml-I just wore this yesterday and it made no impression.  I did not stink so yay?

*Tossed*

1. *4 Stila cream blushes-* I depotted to use as lip product since I do not use blush.  They were greasy and slid around lips so I guess they were not muti purpose lol

2. J*ane Iredale Longest Lash Mascara* .1 oz 3g-I meant to toss this last month when I took it on vacation and realized how horrible it was but I could not find it!  I assumed the angry makeup gods stole it in a fit of rage but it mysteriously reappeared this month.  This stuff will give you amazing raccoon eyes in about 10 minutes!  Maybe even immediately after application!  I found the brush large and hard to work with.

3. *Apple headphones*-RIP.  I loved these and of course apple does not make this style any more.  THey still work it is just the little rubberized stuff around the opening to the ear rubbed off and they are super uncomfortable now.  I even ransacked all my old apple product boxes hoping to find a pair lurking but it was not meant to be.

And I already have 2 empties 1 day into October yay!


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 1, 2014)

@@jesemiaud I also think the Nucifera roller ball by Rainbow Honey smells like (honey) cough syrup! Glad I'm not the only one... I've been thinking about tossing it, too.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 1, 2014)

September just flew by me!  I guess I was just too busy to use up much this month but here's my list anyway:

*Full Size:*

*Neutrogena* Ultra Sheer dry touch sunscreen x2 - I've been using these most of the summer &amp; now they're both gone.  I really love this sunscreen for my face especially because it's not at all greasy.

*Bath &amp; Body Works* deep cleansing hand soap in Pink Passion fruit &amp; Pacific Cool Breeze - Love these soaps.  

*Lush *Ocean Salt face &amp; body scrub - Nice scrub.  Great scent for summer months.

*CK One* mascara in black - This is the b-day gift from Ulta &amp; it was a surprising a nice everyday mascara for me.

*Ulta *Beauty Smoothie 3-in-1 shower gel, shampoo &amp; bubble bath in Creamy Colada - Smelled awesome &amp; lasted forever.

*Deluxe Size:*

*Peter Thomas Roth* cucumber gel mask - Love this for summer.  Will definitely repurchase.

*Urban Decay* Naked lipgloss in Lovechild - Liked it, but have a ton of lipgloss so probably won't repurchase.  

*Foils:*

*Tresemme *anti-breakage shampoo &amp; conditioner - I didn't think I'd like this but I really did.  

*Caudalie *vinosource moisturizing sorbet - I liked this until my face broke out.  Not sure if this is what did it but not using it again just in case.

*The Body Shop* tea tree face mask - This was ok.  I wouldn't get it again though.

*Eva NYC *therapy session hair mask - I liked this but don't really need any more full size hair masks right now. 

*Candle:*

*Bath &amp; Body Works* mini Salted Caramel Corn - I should have saved this scent for the fall weather, but oh well.  It smells great!


----------



## samplegal (Oct 2, 2014)

A really great month for me. I had so many things on the verge of being done, and they all kicked the bucket this month.

*FULL SIZE:*


*Love &amp; Toast Clementine Crush Sugar Scrub* -- I really enjoyed this scrub, with its rougher texture. It really went for it on the skin. Only, MAN, was it ever hard to squeeze out. So much so that I had to cut the tube open to use, and maybe that's why it was in the clearance section. I hope they change that packaging. I do have another one in another flavor to fight with.
*Pür Big Look Waterproof Mascara* -- This was a very nice mascara that gave me big, fat lashes. Typical difficulty to remove for a waterproof, and I'd say it dried out rather quickly, about 6 weeks. I don't typically use waterproof anyway, so won't repurchase.
*Clinique Sheer Shaper for Lips, Black Honey* -- This was a lip liner in their iconic color. I don't know if it was old or what, but it was a very dry pencil. I can't find it to purchase anyway so it may have been a Limited Edition or discontinued.
*Boscia Pink Peppermint Blotting Linens* -- I go through these like candy.
*Veet Ready-to-Use Wax Strips* -- These are fast and convenient to use, though not perfect. I still have tweezing to do after. I keep rebuying because I have yet to find something better.
*Intelligent Beauty Labs Rescue Rapid Repair Hair Mask *-- A very nice, deeply penetrating hair mask. I have many others to try before I'd consider buying, but it is rather pricey, so probably not.
*Crawford Street Lemon Deodorant Cream* -- This was a natural deodorant. I really wish I could step away from antiperspirants and just use these naturals, but I am a sweaty beast. Having said that, this was one of the best ones I've tried. It smelled very much of lemons, and did a fair job with dryness. Not perfect, but fair. I would consider repurchase for intermittent use.
*Rimmel Moisture Renew Lipgloss, Berry Bliss* -- I've had this for an embarrassingly long time, and really focused hard on using it up. It was ok, but not love with its slippy formula, and I don't even know if they make these anymore.
*Mally Black Waterproof Eyeliner in Black* -- I really like this eyeliner. It's smooth to apply, and stays put on my upper lash line. I came into another one from a sub box, and will happily use it.
*Burberry Sheer Powder, Porcelain* -- Eh, this would be very nice for a dry skin, because it blurred out the pores and had a nice finish, but my oily skin just ate this powder up. The constant dabbing to blot shine made it look heavier by end of day.
*Kerstin Florian Foot Balm* -- I really enjoyed this foot cream, and thought it did a great job softening my feet. Would absolutely repurchase.
*Kiehl's Anti-Perspirant &amp; Deodorant Cream* -- Although fun to try such a "fancy" deodorant, I did not think it worked any better than my usual Dove. And the applicator was a pain, with just one small hole that I'd have to press the shizz out of the tube to squeeze out and then try to smear around evenly. Just not worth the hassle.
*Batiste dry shampoo for dark brown hair* -- I liked this, but not loved. Whenever I wore white, I was nervous the brown mist would get on my clothes, and I found the residue to be a bit heavy. My hair didn't feel fresh and clean.

*Deluxe:*


*Estee Lauder Soft Clean Silky Hydrating Lotion* -- Oh, how I loved this! It was like a toner, but the soothing kind, not the stripping kind, and my skin loved it. Too bad I have at least a dozen toners hanging out here.
*Dr. Brandt Flexitone BB Cream* -- I got through this, but it didn't do anything for me. Nothing special about coverage or longevity.
*Fekkai Glossing Shampoo* -- Love these shampoos and conditioners, and buy them when available at TJ Maxx.
*Fekkai Glossing Conditioner*
*Mario Badescu Peptide Renewal Cream x2* -- I was using this cream and serum (below) for a while before I realized they were irritating the hell out of my skin, and causing breakouts. Who would have thought, with Mario Badescu.
*Mario Badescu Peptide Renewal Serum *
*Fresh Umbrian Clay Mattifying Serum* -- I did not notice a lick of mattifying. 
*Couture Colour Pequi Oil Treatment* -- This was just ok, but there are other hair products that tame my hair better.
*Dove Go Fresh Body Wash, blue fig &amp; orange blossom* -- I enjoyed the scent and lather and may purchase if my stash ever becomes depleted.
*Benefit They're Real Push-Up Liner* -- This was a frustrating sample, because it really only had one or two uses, and didn't represent the true experience with this liner, which I hear has a learning curve. The stuff is quite black and seems to apply very smoothly when used properly. I may be curious enough to buy this at some point, for further investigation.
*Herbal Essences Body Wash Body Burst* -- Another nice drug store body wash.
*Yasou Body Butter* -- A heavily floral scent on this, which I enjoyed. This was very thick and rich and took a while to work into the skin. I heard that the natural butters are all like that though. Probably won't go out of my way to purchase.
*Plagentra  White Mark Cream* -- Its supposed to be for stretch marks but I saw no difference with this small tube.
*First Aid Beauty Facial Radiance Pads* -- These were a revelation! These pads are very gentle, yet effective. Will repurchase for sure.
*Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint* -- This one was ok. My oily skin didn't like the sheen in this, which almost bordered on glittery in direct sunlight. I did buy the matte one, which I really like.
*Alterna Bamboo Style Boho Waves* -- I loved this one for a while but think I like the Tony &amp; Guy one more now, which seems to be less drying.
*Pixi Flawless &amp; Poreless Face Primer* -- I noticed no difference in makeup longevity, nor pore filling with this. At least it didn't cause breakouts.
*Simple Cleansing Facial Wipes* -- Every month I say I don't care for facial wipes, and every month I have some sort of empty. This was my last pack, and I won't buy any. Only a subscription box may foist more on me.
*Laura Mercier Creme Brulee Hand Cream* -- I don't love sweet candy scents, so this wasn't the end all hand cream for me, but I did appreciate the texture and luxuriousness of it while I had it, and the smell did grow on me. I won't repurchase.


*Packets:*


*Glam Glow Youth-Mud Tinglexfoliate Treatment* -- I've tried a few of these now, and I think they work ok, but I find them harsh. I won't turn up my nose at more samples, but won't buy.
*Tan Towel Look Good Naked Tanning Towelette *
*Garnier 5 sec blur Skin Renew Instant Smoother* -- I'm loving this! I have a few packets, and I'm finding it mattifying and blurring. I will probably buy, as I like it better than many high end ones I've tried.
*Malibu Ultra Body Lotion* -- These Malibu products were very nice, but nothing I am clamoring for.
*Malibu Facial Masque Algae Clay* -- Enjoyed this.
*Malibu Miracle Repair Hair Mask* -- Another good hair mask.
*Scarlett &amp; Greene Under Cover Natural Moisture SPF 15* -- A light, non-greasy moisturizer meant for teens, but I took a shine to this product. Great under makeup.
*Kate Somerville Anti-Aging Mega-C Dual Radiance Serum*
*Ruffian Dressing Room Nail Laquer Remover Towelette*
*Nexxus Pro-mend Targeted Leave-in Treatment Creme x2* -- This helped with the frizz.
*Olay Fresh Effects BB Cream -- *Oh, no. Did nothing but give me zits.
*Shiseido Ultimune Power Infusing Concentrate* -- What a beautiful serum. It felt amazing going on, and I could swear I looked fresher in the morning. I was excited to see a deluxe size in my Birchbox, so have that to go through.
*Olay Regenerist micro-sculpting cream moisturizer x2* -- Another surprise! This left my skin feeling really smooth, and didn't irritate or break me out. I love it and am excited to have a deluxe sample from the Walmart box.

*Fragrance: (all vials)*


*Oscar de la Renta Oriental Lace* -- I finally used up the bag with the Oscar de la Renta variety from an old Glossybox. Some were nice, and I enjoyed the set, but won't buy any.
*Oscar de la Renta Coralina*
*Oscar de la Renta Sargasso*
*Oscar de la Renta Santo Domingo*
*Oscar de la Renta Santo Granada*
*Givenchy Dahlia Divin* -- Now this is another story. I really, really want this.

*Tossed: *These 3 mascaras were in my collection for a while but were never opened. They have either dried out, or were crap mascaras to begin with, as they did nothing for the lashes. I don't know which, but I won't be buying any of them. It seems like they all get poor/mediocre reviews anyway.


Cattiva Mascara
LashFusionXL Mascara
PopBeauty Smokey Lash Kapow
Let's see what October brings!


----------



## candes (Oct 2, 2014)

September:

I really need to start concentrating on one product at a time. This thread made me realize that I am dipping into a bajillion things throughout the month. Thus, not much is running out. Plus I have a habbit of stretching out something I really like.

Deluxe samples

L'occitane Almond oil wash

Benir face moisturizer

Sul face scrub

AQ skin solutions active serum

Blue copper 5

Royal Nectar cream cleanser

Full size:

-Great Barrier Bee Company Intense Manuka hand cream

-Johnathan blow out spray

-Perlabella Hyaluronic acid (may never see this again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

-Tretinoin gel (Retin A)

-Laura geller Spackle

-rite aid brand buff puffs

Tons of foils and larger heavy paper/foil samples:

Dr Goldfaden wake up call

bare minerals night serum

Bare minerals day serum

Auto pilot mask

Restorsea night mask

Borghese night mask

First aid beauty ultra repair cream

Talika Eye therapy patch

DHC eye cream

Amala detoxify body butter

Jurlique hand cream

Eve Lom face moisturizer

Voya bright eyes

Voya me time moisturizer

Glamglow night mask

Dr dennis Gross Alpha beta peel

Gave away:

At least a half a duffel bag of goods to my daughter. Mostly full sized... A bunch of nice eye makeup to a forum member that was very sweet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And a full sized Michael Todd cranberry toner to a co-worker.


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow...no full size empties this month. I think I've gotten to the point where all my cosmetic purchasing decisions are in the hands of subscription box companies.
 
*Deluxe*
*H2O+ hand and nail cream* *(sample society) *- this was thick and moisturizing, but the fragrance (or lack of?) was off-putting. Won't repurchase.
*philosophy purity made simple cleanser (sample society)* - I typically use Cetaphil, and this felt a little harsher to me, so I ended up using it as a body wash instead
*la fresh facial cleansing wipes x8 (beauty box 5)* - These weren't exceptional but got the job done, and it's a great size for travel
*jurlique moisturizing hand sanitizer* - I would use this all the time if I could afford it, but I use a lot of Purell. I loved the fragrance.
*uberliss shampoo (glossybox) *- smelled like the uberliss rituoil. It was serviceable, but not outstanding
*uberliss conditioner (glossybox) *- meh,
*caldrea aloe water and apricot body wash (glossybox)* - LOVE the fragrance. Amazing!
*whish pomegranate shaving cream (birchbox)* - didn't like the fragrance. it was fake sweet pomegranate and cloying. Also, Jack Black shaving cream beats the pants off of Whish
*yu be moisturizing cream (birchbox)* - eeensy tiny sample, and I didn't love the medicinal odor and didn't soak in quickly
*amika perk up dry shampoo (birchbox)* - I liked the not-overpowering fragrance, but I don't think it absorbed nearly as much oil as klorane's dry shampoo.
*vasanti detox facial cleanser (birchbox)* - This was shampoo-like in consistency and kind of disappointing after trying their awesome scrub a few months back
*naobay oxygenating cream moisturizing (glossybox) *- this was a chore to finish. I ended up using it as body lotion because I didn't like the fragrance, but it would just sit on my skin without soaking in. Not particularly moisturizing.
 
*Foils*
*bliss micro magic exfoliating scrub* - This was nice, but not for what it costs.
*anastasia citrus zest face scrub *- Too gritty. I don't think they even make this anymore?
*eva nyc hungry hair oil *- did not seem to do much for my hair. kind of messy to apply.
*olay makeup removing cloth* - this was one of the individually wrapped ones and it was great! I'm going to definitely grab some more of these.
*estee lauder perfectionist foundation ivory/beige* - I knew this was going to be too dark on me, but the name is ridiculous. this is nowhere near ivory in color.
*shaveworks the cool fix *- did a nice job calming down some razor burn. keep on meaning to purchase this
 
*Vials/sprays*
*bvlgari omnia crystalline* - LOVE it. but I love just about everything bvlgari 
t*occa liliana* - this was a little sweet for my taste
*givenchy dahlia divin (sample society) *- This is a big perfume. I kind of love it, but would be afraid of offending everyone around me
*marc jacobs honey *- nice, simple, and slightly sweet. feels young and casual and summery.
*hermes terre d'hermes* - I am so in love with the guy that wears this fragrance. soft and woody with green, bitter citrus. Very masculine, trying to decide if I could pull it off.
 
*Tossed/gave away*
*hikari lipstick in cabernet (ipsy)* - gave away
*benefit they're real mascara d/s (glossybox) *- gave away
*ck mascara f/s* - gave away
*nest white sandalwood *- tossed. ugh. the top note of this reminds me of that old school pink powder soap in public restrooms
*tom's of maine lavender deodorant (pinchme)* - I wanted to love this, but it didn't keep me dry, and it definitely didn't keep me smelling fresh, although the fragrance of the actual deodorant is awesome
*orange/white ipsy bag* - tossed
*dr. bronner's peppermint soap* - solidified (how?!) and tossed
*nicka k eyelight crayon in violet (beauty box 5)* - I didn't quite love the color or the application


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 2, 2014)

Sept used up! Will be back in a bit to update with impressions and reviews.

Sept used up:
- *Biore Skin Balancing Cleanser (foil)* - decent, but not life changing.
- *Philosophy Living Grace* perfume sample vial - LOVED this perfume, but got kind of tired of it by the time I finished it.  
- *Smashbox Liquid Halo Foundation* (bubble pack) - solid meh.
- *Dove Oxygen Moisture S/C* (1 fl oz each) - cleaned my hair, but didn't do anything for it.
- *Pantene Age Defy S/C* (foil packs) - REALLY good shampoo!  Will add it to the list for once I actually need to purchase shampoo &amp; conditioner! (still working my way through a huge number of samples!)
- *Coola SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer* (0.23 oz) - the second time I've tried this, the first time was over a year ago.  I didn't like it as much this time.
- *Stila Stay All Day BB Cream* (foil card) - not impressed.
- *Biore Pore Unclogging Scrub* (foil, several uses) - are there little plastic beads in this? Grrrr! So bad for the environment!
- *Violet Oasis Argan Oil* (4 ml) - I'm now trying Dilo Oil, but totally switching back to Argan Oil when I'm done!  
-*Rahua* s/c foils - boooooo. Didn't even clean my hair well!
- *Prada Candy* (vial) - mmmmm love this perfume, just not enough to buy a full size!
- *Origins Checks &amp; Balances Facewash* (foil) - leaves a film on my skin
- *Biore nose strip* (1 sample) - so buying more of these!!! LOVE!
- *Big Sexy Hair Spray &amp; Play* (1.5 oz) - darn it that was my last hairspray sample.
- *Hourglass Foundation* tester (6 single-use foils) - WOW I need to buy this stuff!  The illuminating one actually made my face gorgeously glow-y! Why must it be so expensive!?
- *Biore Combo Skin Balancing Facewash *(0.24 oz foil) - the second foil.  Again, good but not great.


----------



## mauu (Oct 2, 2014)

The highlights of my September empties were

*MAC lustre lipstick in Lustering*: eh, this was a semi-sheer bright pink.  Really glossy. I doubt I'd repurchase, though. I think I'd try another formula first, lustre finishes sometimes feel a bit drying. 

*bareMinerals lipgloss in Birthday Cake*: The color was great but the scent was just _terrible_, oh god. Definitely would not repurchase.

*Becca eyeshadow in Muslin from the Halcyon Days palette*: I already posted about this. Great all-over-the-lid color. Not a unique color by any means, but I did like it.

*The Body Shop mini shower cream in Coconut*: I tend to like coconut scents, so this was nice. Not going to miss it, really, but would repurchase.


----------



## goldendarter (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow, pretty impressed with myself this month! My focus was on foils and deluxe samples, and I feel so much better now that a lot of those items have been moved out of my inventory. 
 
Next month my focus is on face masks and hair samples. I think my other face items will mostly be full size. Yay!
 
Full Size:
*Alpha Hydrox 10% Glycolic* - Liked the consistency of this, and wasn't too drying. Currently trying the higher percentage lotion, but I think it's drying me out too much, so I might switch back to this.
*Keyskin Eye/Spot Patches (Meme Box)* - I actually just used all the eye patches and left the spot patches. These were nice, but once I had used about half of them, the essence had basically run out which made them much less enjoyable to use.
*Paula's Choice Moisture Gel* - Really liked for using in the morning. It works double as a primer since it is quite silicone based. Definitely getting more during the next PC sale.
*Poor Generic Eyelash/Brow Brush *- Had it for years, think it came with an Este Lauder set. Half of the eyelash prongs were gone. It was time. 
*Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapy in Lime Leaves (NBTT) *- LOVE! Maybe not the smell, but the texture was my perfect hand lotion! I am hella picky, and this was the perfect amount of moisture and non-oiliness. Plan on buying a ton of the 1.35oz in different scents to throw in my purse.
*Missha Anti Trouble Patch Pack x2 -* Meh. Prefer my hydrocolloids
*Kocostar Face Spot Mirror Patch x3 (Meme Box)* - Ditto.
*a;t Fox Tea Toc Water Tablet (Meme Box)*- Don't really see the point in these things. They aren't that cleansing, and don't really do anything to the water once they are dissolved.
 
Deluxe Samples
*Klorane Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk (Blush)* - Like it just as much as the Nettle, although this sample only lasted for three uses. The bigger cans wouldn't last me a month. 
*Eco Natural Tempo (Meme Box)* - Wouldn't normally post tampons, but they came in Memebox, so I'm counting them as an empty!
*Vasanti Brighten Up (Birch Box)* - Meh. It's a bit too creamy for my taste. I have another sample that I'll use up, but I won't be repurchasing.
*Evologie Stay Clear Cleanser *- Nice gel cleanser, and a little bit went a long way.
*Harvey Prince Ageless Exfoliating Shower Gel (Birch Box) *- Zero exfoliating beads were to be had. If you have the word "exfoliating" in your name, I need you to exfoliate. It did smell exactly like the perfume though, which I love, so I appreciated that.
*CNP Derma Scalp Shampoo (MemeBox) *- Your typical scalp tingle shampoo.
*Real Chemistry 3 Min Peel (Birch Box) *- I like these kinds of "peels" when I do my gentle exfoliation every other day. Worked nicely, but I don't know that I would purchase again.
*Dove Oxygen Moisture Shamp/Cond* - Meh, but I did like the smell.
*Amani Shamp/Cond (Meme Box) -* These were awkward little sample bottles, and the smell was straight up Orange Juice. It was... weird.
*Philosophy Purity Cleanser (Haute Look) *- Nice cleanser, but the smell was awful. I don't know if mine was just a bad batch or what, but it was like a nice smell under a heavy burnt rubber smell. Ick.
*iLike Cleansing Milk* - Lovely but way too lemony.
*Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser (Birch Box) - *Speaking of "too lemony", I wanted to love this so much, and I do love the consistency and how it works. But the smell is just awful to me. Wish they had it in a different scent.
*LJH Tea Tree Essence (Meme Box)-* It felt nice, but I didn't see any real effects. Think I'm going to trade away my second bottle because if I didn't see anything after an entire bottle of this stuff, another one isn't going to change that.
*H2O+ Marine Cleansing Gel *- This was a nice cleansing gel, and I loved the little sparkly bits inside it! I would totally buy this just for the sparkly bits! I'm easy!
*Dr Hauschka Moon Lavender Bath  Essence* - Very lavender and very soothing.
*Harvey Prince Hello x 2 (Birch Box)*- LOVE.
*Bvlgari Jasmin Noir - *When I tried wearing this, I always instantly thought of funeral homes. Something about the florals in this just took me there.
*Borghese Gentle Makeup Remover* - This might remove your makeup if all you wore was powder. And no sunscreen. But for foundation + sunscreen + concealer + powder... No.
*Beauty Protector Protect and Oil *- Wonderful, as always. Still have two more vials to use up before I will need to buy the full size!
 
Foils
*Ole Henriksen Youth Oil* - Yuck.
*The Face Shop Core Seed Essence x2*
*Skinfood Rice Mask*
*Skin Food Egg White Pore Mask x2* - LOVE
*Skinfood Black Sugar Mask* - Ick
*Skinfood Black Sesame Hot Mask* - Not as hot as I was expecting, but I liked the feeling.
*Skinfood Quinoa Body Wash* - Did not like the smell - A little too natural
*Klorane Eye Patches (Ipsy)*
*Botanical Choice Cocoa Nose Pore Strip (MemeBox) *
*A-True Black Tea Essence *- WANT. So glad more samples of this line came in the Tea Memebox!
*Sibu Sea Buckthorn Toner*
*Leaders Insolution CC Cream (MemeBox) *
*Leaders Insolution Moist UV Gel (MemeBox) *
*Missha Mild Sun Essence Milk x2*
*Missha Waterproof Sun Milk*
*Nature Republic California Aloe Sun Block*
*Nature Republic Collagen BB Cream*
*Hanxian o2 Magic Cleanser* - LOVE this smell! To bad I can't find it anywhere :/
*LA Fresh Waterproof Makeup Remover Wipe*
*Dr Color Effect Red Serum* - WANT! Will totally be buying this when I order my next bottle of OST from Wishtrend.
*Mario Badescu Drying Cream* - Took forever to use up this sample and I have already bought the full size. Totally amazeballs at making stubborn blemishes under the skin come to a head within a day. I use it as a night spot treat. 
*Skin 79 BB Cleanser*
*Nature Republic Snail Solution Foam Cleanser*
*Dermalogica Cleansing Solution (Blush)*
*Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant  (Blush)-* Nope.
*The Faceshop Rice Water Bright Cleansing Foam*
*Skinfood Fresh Apple Sparkling Pore x 10*
*Davines Absolute Beautifying Shampoo (Birch Box)- *Awful Terrible smell. Like rancid baby powder.
*Davines Absolute Beautifying Potion (Birch Box)-* Doesn't smell as bad, but still ick.
*R+Co Bel Air Shamp/Cond x2 (Birch Box)- *Again, not crazy about the smells. And didn't work incredibly well either.
 
Masks
*KocoStar Ggongji hair pack (MemeBox)* - Made my hair ends nice and smooth! Will be looking to buy some more of these!
*Slo Effects Plus Waterdrop (MemeBox) *- Nice and hydrating and it fit mah face!
*Innisfree It's Real Rice Mask*
*Innisfree It's Real Manuka Honey Mask*
*Etude House Tea Tree Mask*
*Missha Pure Source Green Tea Mask*
*Pure Smile Chocolate Milk Mask *- UGH. Barely any essence, didn't fit, and the smell was like if you dumped a bunch of chemicals into your chocolate.
*Sally's Box Delight Panthenol *- LOOOOOVVVVEEE hydrogel masks, and this was no exception.
*KocoStar Nail Masks *- Meh. These are basically little masks for your fingers with lotion in them. Hydrating, but it doesn't last.


----------



## chibimorph (Oct 2, 2014)

I decided to combine my empties for August and September because I didn't have much from each month.

*Full-Size:*

*Olay Oil-Minimizing Toner:* this was okay

*Olay Regenerist Microsculpting Serum:* this was nice and went on smoothly; it does have "microshimmer" in it to physically reduce the appearance of fine lines and wrinkles (it does have anti-aging ingredients, too - like niacinamide)

*Lancome UV Expert sunscreen (SPF 50):* this belonged to my mom and was hidden away in a box somewhere at home (never used), I have no idea how old it is but I began using it regularly since April since I didn't want to waste it

*Softsoap Hand Soap - Crisp Cucumber Melon:* this didn't smell like cucumber melon to me; when I smelled it directly it smelled okay, but for some reason I didn't like the smell of it as I was washing my hands...

*Herbal Essences None of Your Frizziness conditioner:* the smell is nice; I don't have frizzy hair so I can't attest to that claim... but I do like some of the other shampoos/conditioners by Herbal Essences more than this one

*Sally Hansen Double Duty Strengthening Base &amp; Top Coat:* I used this as a base coat and I thought it was okay

*Simple Cleansing Wipes:* I like these

*Bath and Body Works Body Lotion - Green Tea and Cucumber:* there is definitely a green tea scent to this; I liked it

*Bath and Body Works Body Lotion - Forever Sunshine:* vanilla-y and a bit citrus-y? this was a pleasant body lotion

*Deluxe Samples:*

*AHAVA - Mineral Body Exfoliator:* this was nice

*benefit - The Porefessional:* I understand the hype over this primer now; I currently have 2 primers that I want to finish before I get a new one and I would consider buying this

*Foils: *

*IT Cosmetics CC Cream (medium):* I really liked the texture and feel of this! However, it has a bazillion things that irritate skin (even if you don't feel the irritation/get contact dermatitis) like menthol, eucalyptus (which this CC Cream smells like), and a bunch of citrus oils. It also has snail extract (skincare fad, not scientifically proven to do anything). If it weren't for the plant and snail extracts, I would totally buy this.


----------



## Spydar (Oct 3, 2014)

I had a strong start for the month and then kinda puttered out midway through. I still feel good about it!

September Used

FOILS:

Tone Pink Peony &amp; Rose Oil body wash - made me smell...mature...

Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Oil Absorbing Mask - does what it's supposed too. Maybe pile.

Paula's Choice Invisible Finish Moisture Gel x2 - kind of a weird product. Feels like putting a primer on instead of a moisturizer.

Juice Beauty oil-free Moisturizer x2 - I have a love/hate with this. Love that it soaks up instantly and isn't greasy and doesn't contribute to grease. The consistency throws me. Very watery. I decanted these into a jar so it's not overly messy but I sense disaster depending on what kind of container this comes in. The smell is very organic.

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Cleanser - too drying for my tastes.

DELUXE:

Honest Company Face and Body Lotion - "the bottle says 'fragrance-free', however, the lie detector determined that was a lie". Smells like hospital or nursing home? Also, way too greasy for face and mediocre for elsewhere.

No. 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect - I liked that this was very light, but it didn't do anything noticeable. Plus gross smell.

Harvey Prince Hello body cream - liked the lotion part. Smelled very masculine to and on me. Would probably buy different scent if I could sample it first.

Cristalli Liquidi Illuminating Serum - hair oil. Did like that it made detangling easier but again, another masculine smelling product.

Disney Hotel Body Wash - smelled good. Typical hotel product.

Olay Fresh Effects face wipes - not bad for a wipe.

FULL SIZE:

Jesse's Girl Liquid Eyeliner - this was very explode-y so most of this got wasted. When I was able to get it to calm down I really liked it. Ipsy sent me another one as a replacement so we'll see if that one explodes too. If it does, will not purchase. If not, I probably will.

Dr Lin acne spot treatment - I use this regularly and will continue to do so.

RANDOMS:

Dr. Lin Acne Clearing Wipes (single packet) - same deal as last month, don't like wipes, leaves a film, weird sweet smell, won't purchase.

Biore nose strip - always enjoy

these!

The Body Shop Tea Tree Face Mask - seemed to calm down a break out I was having on my forehead. Might buy another packet or so when at Ulta.

TOSSED:

Tarte Lights Camera Splashes waterproof mascara - way passed sanitary at this point. Will re-purchase.


----------



## Margiee (Oct 3, 2014)

Woo Hoo September empties!  This was a bad month because it was my birthday month, which naturally lead to a lot of acquiring.  I did use some things up to make room in the hoard for new though.

*Julep Acetone Free Nail Polish Remover (4 oz)* I liked this alright but it’s been leaking so I tossed the last tenth or so.  I was not a fan of the packaging and do not feel the need to repurchase.

*Real Chemistry 3 Minute Peel (0.17 oz)* I didn’t feel like this was super effective but I don’t think it was detrimental.  I won’t purchase a full size but I enjoyed using this sample a few times. 

*Philosophy Pure Matteness Facewash (5 oz)* I am happy to be done with this.  I didn’t hate it but it didn’t do anything great for my skin and it tasted funny.  I should probably not be getting it in my mouth when I wash my face but I couldn’t avoid it. 

*Julep One-step Polish Remover Pad (single)* This was fantastic until the very last nail.  It dried out slightly too fast.  I don’t think I would repurchase because nail polish remover and cotton balls work just fine for me but I would be happy to see this turn up in a monthly box as an extra. 

*Julep Age Defying Hand Brightener (1 oz)* I liked this fine, but I have other hand creams I like better.  It was more of a gel and less of a rich cream (which is what I need/love).  I will not repurchase.  Had a very pleasant citrus-y scent. 

*DDF Wrinkle Resist Pore Minimizer (0.5 oz)* This was nicely moisturizing and I felt like my makeup went on a little smoother when I used it.  It could make my face feel sticky sometimes though which I did not like at all.   Would not repurchase but did not hate. 

*Julep Double Step Foot Treatment and Friction Stick (0.49 oz)* I used over half of this and did like it. I would put it on my heels when I had worn shoes that rubbed against them but not enough to leave a blister. It had a nice cooling sensation.  I never noticed it preventing blisters or rubbing irritation though.  I also lost about a third (maybe less?) in the tube because the mechanism stopped rolling up and the stick was stuck inside.  Would not repurchase because I am not big into foot upkeep (I am lucky and they are naturally pretty good) but did enjoy using. 

*Laura Gellar Spackle Supercharged Primer (foil)* I really really liked this.  It felt less silicone-y than most primers I have tried but still made me feel like my makeup was going on more evenly.  It was also nice and moisturizing.  I have a full size spackle and about one million samples of primer to use up but this is on my short list for someday maybe. 

*Smashbox Photo Finish Primer (foil*) I liked this fine, but I am not a huge fan of silicone-y primers.  I feel like they feel nice but make me feel like I am clogging up all my pores.  I will continue to use any samples of this I get in the future although I will not purchase any full size. 

*Fekkai Brilliant Glossing  Shampoo (2 oz)* Smelled fantastic and I liked it.  Felt like it got my hair clean without stripping it.  Probably won’t go out of my way to repurchase though. 

*Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Conditioner (2 oz)* I liked this a fair bit, it was very thick and left no poor results with my hair.  I probably won’t repurchase as I am working through my never-ending stash of shampoo and conditioner right now

*Mastrix Biolage Oil Shampoo/Conditioner (foils)* I liked these fine, they felt very hydrating. The shampoo was super runny though and the conditioner didn’t smell fantastic.  Will not purchase full size.

*Garnier Fructis  Damage Eraser Shampoo/Conditioner (foils)* I liked the way these smelled and felt.  My hair isn’t particularly damaged so cannot speak to how well it worked.  Will not purchase full size. 

*Origins Checks and Balances Facewash (1 oz)* I liked this, it was refreshing somehow.  However, I didn’t feel like my face was super clean after using it.  It was a nice gentle facewash, but perhaps a little too gentle for my liking.  I will probably look for more samples of this though because it’s nice in small doses. 

*Ruffian Dressing Room Perfumed Nail Lacquer Remover Towlette (single use foil) *This worked just fine for me.  I like the more economical version of just using nail polish remover and cotton balls.

*Revlon Colorstay Pressed Powder (0.3 oz)* This covered pretty nicely but did not last great and didn’t do much to absorb oil throughout the day.  Probably won’t repurchase but will try to remember that fair is a pretty good winter color match for me in a pinch. 

*Garnier Fructis Damage Eraser Strength Reconstructing Butter (foil)* Well, I used this incorrectly so can’t really speak to the product as it is meant to be used.  I thought it was a thick leave in conditioner, turns out it is a hair masque. That you rinse out.  I would not recommend as a leave in conditioner, my hair felt very sticky the next day.  Did smell nice and my hair was softer (better be after leaving it in about 342395038x as long as recommended on the package).  I have a lot more hair treatments to work through before I purchase anything.

*Le Couvent de Minimes Gardner’s Hand Healer (0.5 oz? doesn’t say)* I liked this, I have a larger travel size to work through as well as two other hand creams from the same brand.  I really like the smell and how thick it is.  I work in a lab all day wearing gloves or in food service where I am constantly washing hands so a good hand cream is a must for me, especially as the winter starts to set in. 

*Le Couvent de Minimes Loving Care Body Balm (foil)* I liked this.  Did not notice any obtrusive fragrance and was nicely moisturizing.  I seem to come by a lot of free lotion so I am in no rush to buy, but will leave it on the table as an option.  Was nice and thick and soaked in well. 

*Coola Radical Recovery After-Sun Lotion (0.5 oz)* This smelled fantastic and was very soothing on a sunburn.  Not really sure it was that special though as compared to some nice aloe.  Will not repurchase but will not be upset if more free sample show up somehow.


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 3, 2014)

September Empties!

Full Size:


300 count cotton balls 
Zoya remove nail polish remover - My favorite.  This works really well removing glitter polishes as well as cremes so I love using it.  I already bought another full size.
Lush Snowshowers shower jelly - I loved this.  I was sad to finish it up.  I'm so sad there's no longer a retro shop, I was hoping I could buy another tub this year but nope!  I'm just going to have to get a Celebrate lotion and be happy with that since it's the same scent.  
Lush American Cream Conditioner (smallest size) - I was so happy to finish this up.  I ended up not caring for this at all.  I originally had a sample and liked it but once I got into the full size I was unhappy with it.  My hair always felt very dry after using this (even with using different shampoo) and it would often lead my wavy/curly hair with tangles.  The scent was nice and long lasting though.

Deluxe Sample


Lush Aqua Marina - This was a random sample with an online order.  I thought it was okay.  I wouldn't buy it but it was nice to try out.  
Cecilia Wong Anti-Aging Rose Serum Spray - Overall, I thought this was a nice serum.  I liked the rose scent.  I didn't like that the spray was very thick.  I couldn't just spray this on my face - it wasn't a mist when it sprayed out.  I had to spray it on a facial cotton and then put it on my face.  Wouldn't buy but I would use another sample of it.
Harvey Prince Ageless Liquid Loofah Exfoliating Shower Gel - I thought this smelled great.  I didn't think it had a good lather by itself.  I used a loofah with it.  I also didn't think it was exfoliating at all.  Wouldn't buy it but I would use another sample of it.
Juara Tiare Jasmine Tea Bath and Shower Gel - This smelled so good!  I really loved everything about this shower gel.  I definitely want a full size but I need to use some of my stash first.

Foils


Davines Oi Shampoo 
Davines Oi Conditioner - I loved this shampoo and conditioner!  They worked really well for my hair.  I also thought the scent was nice.  I want to get full sizes but I want to use up 1 shampoo in my stash first which will also give me time to accumulate more BB points.

I was slacking this month but hoping to do better in October!


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 3, 2014)

September Empties!  My empties bag feels pretty heavy this month, so I'm curious to see what's inside.

Full Size


*Nars Concealer in Custard* - Great for spot coverage and undereye circles.  Already repurchased.
*Malin + Goetz Mojito Lip Balm* - Great for before bed.  Nice smell.  Only wish that it had a real applicator.
*Lush Hottie Massage Bar* - I liked the massage aspect, but the ginger scent was a migraine trigger for me.  I prefer the Wiccy Magic muscle bar for sore muscles.
*JasmineSeven Fresh Feet Wipes* - Great peppermint scent.  I love using these after wearing heels all day.
*Lush Granny Takes a Dip Bath Bomb* - Only Lush bath bomb I've been disappointed in.  The colors were great but it had zero scent.
*Yes to Cucumbers Facial Wipes* - HG

*Lush Angels on Bare Skin *- My favorite of Lush's face cleansers.
*Lush Cupcake Fresh Face Mask* - It worked okay, but it felt a little like putting cold frosting on my face.  There are other fresh face masks that I like better.
*Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Wiz in Granite* - HG

*Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel* - HG

*Beauty Protector Shampoo and Conditioner* - Great scent and worked really well for my hair.  Would repurchase.
*Up and Up Women's Shave Gel Strawberry Tangerine *- Just as good as Skintimate.
*Not Your Mother's Knotty to Nice Conditioning Detangler* - This worked fine, but I prefer It's a 10.
*Freeman Bare Foot Peppermint + Plum Heel and Callus Balm * - Great as a foot lotion.  Not too greasy, absorbs well, and smells great.
*Sally Hanson Salon Manicure Cuticle Eraser + Balm* - I used this before bed and my cuticles were in great shape.
*Coola Classic Sunscreen Cucumber Moisturizer *- I like the light cucumber scent.  It was non-greasy and absorbed well.
*Beauty Blender Sponge* - Seriously don't know how I survived without it.  Already have a new one in place.
Deluxe/Travel Size


*Too Faced Primed and Poreless Skin Smooting Face Primer* - I liked this.  It was similar to Benefit Porefessional.  Would repurchase.
*Shiseido Ultimune Power Infusing Concentrate* - This was silky smooth.  I'm glad I have a deluxe sample from Birchbox.
*BBW Sweet Peony Dream Shower Gel * - Nice scent, good lather.
*Haus of Gloi Imp Pumpkin Butter* - One of my new favorite indie companies.  Great lotion and a lovely smell.  
*Too Faced Lash Injection Extreme Volume Tubing Mascara* - I loved the way my lashes looked, but I hated the tubing aspect.  They would flake off at the end of the day and were a pain to remove.  Would not repurchase this or any other tubing mascara.
*Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream* - Meh.
*Benefit Benetint* - This is a great lipstain for me.  I like to use it under lip gloss.
*Paula's Choice All Bases Covered Foundation SPF 25 in Sand* - The color was a little too dark, and the foundation was a little too greasy for me.
*Pantene Frizzy to Smooth Shampoo* - I only use these when I travel, and my hair responds well to it.
*Pacifica Island Vanilla Body Butter* - I love love love this scent.  Already purchased a full size.
*StriVectin-SD Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles* - This doesn't blow me away, but I like that it's not too heavy.
*UD All Nighter Makeup Setting Spray* - A new HG for me.  My makeup literally lasts all day, including my loose pigment eyeshadows.  Already purchased a full size.
*Origins Plantscription Anti-aging serum* - This was in my travel bag.  It used to be my HG serum, but I found a Paula's Choice one that I like better and that is about half the price.
Foil/One-Time Use


*Kat Von D Unlock-It Makeup Remover Wipes* - Burned my eyes.
*Benefit Porefessional Agent Zero Shine* - This was okay.
*Davines OI All in One Milk Multi Benefit Beauty Treatment* - My hair felt nice, but the scent is overpowering.
*Liqwd Silk Professional Deep Conditioning Treatment* - Meh.

Masks


*Freeman Pumpkin Facial Peeling Mask* - This had a weird jelly-like consistency and burned a little.  It did leave my face feeling smooth.  Would repurchase.
*SLC Effect Plus Skin Clinic Essence Sheet Masks in Waterdrop and Energizing* - These were nice sheet masks.
*Holika Holika Silky Baby Foot Mask and Silky Baby Hand Mask* - Left my hands and feet feeling nice and soft.
*Freeman Pineapple Facial Enzyme Mask* - Loved the scent, but it burned just a little.
*Pure Smile Choosy Lip Mask in Milk (Memebox)* - This was a weird plastic thing that you put over your lips.  I don't feel like it did much.
*Freeman Dead Sea Minerals Facial Anti-Stress Mask* - I found the blue color of the mask calming, and it left my face super soft and smooth.  Already purchased a full size tube.
*When Travelmate Sheet Mask (Memebox)* - I stuck this in the hotel fridge and used on the last day of my trip.  It was refreshing and did wonders for my skin, which tends to get stressed when I travel.
Tossed


*Dove Sensitive Skin Deodorant *- I feel like this was no longer effective.
This was a good month for me, especially for full-size products   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Oct 5, 2014)

Yay, trash time! I love this part, I always feel accomplished when I see what I have used up. :wub:

Full Size

*70% Isopropyl Alcohol* - Included because it takes me ages to finish a bottle, even though I use it all the time. Repurchased, it's like a staple around here.

*Up&amp;Up Brand 220 Count Cotton Balls *- Yeah, same as above.

*Booty Parlor Flirty Little Secret Firming Cream* - I love other products of theirs, this isn't one of them. Was a free gift that finally started to turn, so am tossing.

*Bath &amp; Body Works  Lavender Blossom Gentle Foaming Soap* - Only type of soap I will use at home; I prefer this Lavender Blossom to the regular Lavender Whatever, but I switch scents all the time.

*Maybelline Dream Lumi Touch Highlighting Concealer* - Color Radiant, did not like at all. Too thick to highlight well but to pink to be a good concealer. I much, much prefer the L'Oreal Lumi Magic Highlighting Pen, and that is the one I will buy in the future.

*Blum Naturals Tea Tree Oil Cleansing Towlettes* - Same as every month. Moving along.

*Clean &amp; Clear Advantage Acne Spot Treatment* - 2% Salicylic Acid. Started using this when I found it worked just as well as my Paula's Choice BHA Treatment at about half the price. Been about three months now, used up the tube. Already repurchased.

*Dr. Jart+ Premium BB* - Had this for so long, and it never used up! I am tossing it now because it is going thick, and the SPF is starting to irritate my skin, but I loved this stuff. I will probably repurchase in the future.

*NYX Matte Finish Setting Spray* - A good, drugstore setting spray option. I'm back to using Urban Decay right now, but would repurchase this.

*Vincent Longo Duo Eye Pencil *- Horrible. Hideous colors, terrible to use. I don't even know this brand but I would never buy anything from them, based on this pencil

*Rimmel Scandaleyes Retro Glam* - I liked this mascara for one purpose only - to refresh already dried mascara at night. I won't repurchase it, though.

*Urban Decay Razor Sharp Ultra Definition Finish Powder* - I found this when I was cleaning house and there was only a tiny bit left. Can't believe I never finished it! I bought this years ago, when I read Gwen Stefani was a fan, and seriously this is the most finely milled powder I have ever used - it is insane. But it gets EVERYWHERE, and can get super cakey, so I wouldn't repurchase even if I could (can you? I don't know).

*L'Oreal Hip Cream Shadow Paint* - 909 Steely. I got this on clearance at CVS and for ages it was the most amazing smokey eye base. Alas, it is all chunky and separated now, so out it goes.

*L'Oreal Hip Cream Shadow Paint* - 807 Secretive. Same as above but I used this as a neautral-colored base when I couldn't afford high-end eye primers, and drugstore versions didn't exist. That tells you how long I've had these.

Deluxe Samples

*Kat Von D Unlock-It Makeup Remover Wipes* - Took everything off like it wasn't a joke, but seriously burned my eyes and the skin near them in the process. I would NOT purchase these, what the heck is in them?

*Fresh Brown Sugar Bath and Shower Gel* - LOVE the smell, but didn't seem like it cleansed all that well. Wouldn't purchase anyways, I have a million and one bath gels.

*Epice Purifying Exfoliant* - Eh. Nothing special. Beads were a little rough, hurt my skin a bit.

*Eva-NYC* - Smelled good, did nothing for my hair.

*H2O+ Marine Cleansing Gel* - Crappiest cleanser on the planet, would not recommend or repurchase. Seriously, this stuff is no better than splashing your face with water.

*NAOBEY Oxygenating Cream Moisturizing* - This worked well under makeup, but didn't give a lot of moisture. Wouldn't repurchase.

*Skinn Olive &amp; Enzyme Cleanser* - Loved the way this worked, the smell made me want to vomit. I used about half the tube before I had to give up.

*H2O+ Hydrating Marine Moisture Mask* - No bueno. I swear H2O+ or whatever they call themselves now is totally hit or miss. I have several products that will be in next month's empties that I LOVE, but this one, no.

*Sephora Brand Liquid Moisture Skin Concentrate* - I still don't know what this was. It came in a perfume-type vial, it sprayed like perfume, it smelled like perfume but it says "skin" right on the front. Anyways, I used it, it pretty much did nothing.

*Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer* - There is something different about the original (which this was) and the colored (I use Sin), and I am not a fan of the original, although I love the Sin primer. So, wouldn't purchase this.

*Hang Ten Dark Tanning Oil *- Was fine, don't need it, wouldn't buy it.

*Chanel Le Lift* - Not my fave, but a nice product from Chanel. I prefer Le Lift Fine If I were going to purchase.

*Lancer Eye Contour Lifting Cream* - Used for over a month, did nothing. I know there is a whole procedure that you're supposed to use (Think Proactiv) so maybe that's why? Dunno, won't buy to find out.

*Benefit Stay Don't Stray* - Loved the old formula, which this was, but hear the new formula sucks so I won't purchase it.

*Murad Clarifying Mask* - Burned my skin, so I never used it and it has started to smell funny.

*Fresh Sugar Lip Balm* - From the 2013 Sephora birthday gift, still smells good but tastes like something rotten in my mouth when it used to taste sweet. Trash.

*Fresh Sugar Rose Lip Balm* - Same as above. These guys certainly have a shelf life!

*Make Up For Ever Mist&amp;Fix* - Was okay, worked fine for a setting spray. I'd buy it, but not at this moment.

Foils/Perfume Samples

*YSL Fusion Ink Foundation* - This foundation had a very nice texture, but I didn't like it better than the Perricone MD No Foundation Foundation Serum, which I have several deluxe samples of, so I won't purchase, for now.

*Ole Henriksen Truth Serum Collagen Booster* - One of the few Ole Henriksen products I like is the Truth Serum, but I stick to using samples as opposed to actually purchasing it.

*Murad .5% Salicylic Acid Treatment* - Used during travel so I wouldn't have to haul my bigger tube of Clean &amp; Clear with me. Product is fine, but not worth the price tag.

*Jurlique Herbal Recovery Night Cream* - Really loved this stuff, on my list to purchase in the future.

*AmorePacific Future Response Eye Cream x2*- Love it, would buy it but am trying to use up the... Restorsea... -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Ralph Lauren Midnight Romance* - Boring, too average for my taste.

*Giorgio Armani Si* - LOVE LOVE LOVE this. Have a few more samples and then will try to get my hands on a full size. Love it!

Done! Whew, that was more than I expected. Quite a lot of full sizes, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 5, 2014)

I can't believe it's October already...my birthday month...YEAH!! I think I did pretty well on empties for September, I did find several empties in the wrong drawer, not sure when they are from but I will just count them for now. Add to my list for this month 3-4 shampoo/conditioner foils, we went on a little weekend getaway and I threw several of them into the suitcase. So without further delay, here is my list:

*FULL SIZE:*

Eclos Instant Radiance Facial Scrub-this got warm, which was a surprise, I liked it, got it in a Freeman mystery bag, would use another if it came my way, but probably wouldn't purchase as I have 500 face scrubs to get through

Pure Fiji frangipani coconut milk bath soak-got this on our honeymoon in Fiji, I am so sad this is gone, I got it at the airport while waiting for our flight home, it had a nice light fragrance and I felt very moisturized when I got out of the tub....I may have to see if I can repurchase this somewhere

Lush Spice Girl bath bomb-loved it, smelled great

Lush Floating Island bath melt-I cut it in half, so I got 2 uses out of it, half was more than enough for one bath, liked the smell of this and made my skin soft

Lush Rose Jam bubbleroon-I didn't like the scent as much as the other 2, but it was still really nice, also got 2 baths out of it

Vanilla scented bath fizzer-picked up this cheapie at the dollar store, worked fine, not much scent but hey, it was $1...

Fairy bath bomb on a stick-I bought this at a farmer's market and while I like supporting local businesses &amp; entrepreneurs, I HATED this thing. She said she started making bath stuff because her daughter has allergies to dyes and even Lush uses dyes. OK, fine. BUT, there was a TON of glitter in this thing, so much that it actually HURT. It's almost like she used just regular cheap craft glitter, imagine sitting in a tub full of that crap. I have one more to use, but I think I'll use it for a foot soak instead.

*MASKS:*

Holika Holika Baby Silky Foot mask-my husband used this, he wasn't feeling well, so I put these on him hoping he would relax, he said "I'm wearing condoms on my feet..." LMAO, he did say his feet felt better after wearing them, though, and he asked if I had any for his hands...well, yes, I did!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sally's box friendly cherry blossom hand mask-I thought my hands would feel super ridiculous soft after wearing this, but they just felt like I had put on hand lotion. They smelled good, though, and are cheap enough that I would probably throw them in an order if I needed to get to free shipping.

Pure Skin hand care pack-again, my hubby used this one and said he liked it

Masqueology revitalizing eye gel masks-they were slippery and hard to get into place, didn't see any noticeable difference, wouldn't purchase

MJCare Sea weed essence mask-just a cheapie sheet mask, worked fine, smelled good

Dewytree Honey moist black sheet mask-this thing stung like nobody's business!!! Yeow, I only had it on 1-2 minutes then I couldn't stand it anymore and took it off. Good thing it was free with the Memebox code, absolutely will not repurchase. I have another one in a different "flavor" and I'm scared to even use it.

My Beauty Diary black peal sheet mask-I liked this one a lot, felt soothing and my skin felt so smooth, I bought the variety pack so I have a bunch of these to use and I'm looking forward to trying them all

Origins Clear improvement charcoal mask pod-I was able to depot this into a small container to get 2 uses out of one pod. I liked it, my face felt really clean after I washed it off. I think the pods are super expensive for what you get, though, especially if they're supposed to be only single use, so I probably won't go out of my way to repurchase unless there was a really good deal

The Body Shop tea tree mask-this had a strong scent, it'll clear your sinuses!! But it was nice, I felt like it calmed my skin down, but they're expensive, $2.50, and there's not really enough for 2 uses like I can get from the Freeman ones (and they're cheaper!!) I purchased a Groupon for the Body Shop and the entire store was B3G3F, so I did end up with 6 masks for pretty cheap, but I wouldn't repurchase in the absence of another crazy good deal.

My Beauty Diary Aloe mask-another good one from MBD, nice light scent, very soothing mask.

Montagne Jeunesse Strawberry Souffle-I really liked this one, smelled great, 2 uses out of one foil, make my skin feel super soft &amp; smooth, cheap, I have more "flavors" to try and I can't wait to use another one, hopefully they're all this good.

Etude House Silk Scarf double care hair mask-I liked this, nice light scent, really moisturizing, and it came with a shower cap. My hair felt great and it even lasted a few days.

*SAMPLES/FOILS:*

Olay Fresh effects shine shine go away face wash-I like the smell of this, I felt it worked good to control shine, I think I have a full size to use up, but again, I have a ton of face wash to get through, they will probably stop making this before I have to purchase any face wash.

Bumble &amp; bumble thickening shampoo/conditioner-these are OK, I don't feel like my hair is clean after I use these, and it feels extra greasy the next day. I think I have more samples to use, but I won't purchase.

Redken color extend shampoo/conditioner-liked these, smelled good, my hair looked good, not enough uses to tell if it will help extend my color, but would probably purchase in 2020 when I need to buy more shampoo/conditioner....lol.

Miss Jessie's multicultural curls conditioner-I am not multicultural, nor do I have curly hair, but I figured this was just conditioner, so I used it. I actually really liked it, my hair felt soft &amp; smooth, it smelled good, I was very pleased. I don't think I would look to purchase, but I would use another sample if one came my way.

Hask henna 'n' placenta hair conditioning treatment-really big foil packet, I got like a weeks worth of use out of this. I used it for some extra conditioning on the ends of my hair and it worked really well, smelled nice. I think I've seen this in the stores, and I would repurchase it if I ran across it again.

Mario Badescu healing &amp; soothing mask-I liked this, nice light scent, got 2 uses out of the little sample they sent. I don't think I'd go out of my way to purchase it, but would use another sample. I am keeping the little pot to use for other foil samples once I open them.

Dove oxygen shampoo/conditioner-I think everyone in the world has a sample of these, this is like my 2nd or 3rd one. Meh, they're OK, but I think my hair feels too dry after, and I definitely get more tangles. Wouldn't purchase.

Colgate total whitening-worked fine

Gilchrest &amp; Soames purifying facial bar-hotel soap, I actually liked the scent of this one, which is why I used it.

Sephora body wash pods in Lagoon &amp; Chocolate-smelled great as they all do, haven't come across one of these yet that I don't like the smell of

White tea aloe hand lotion-my hubby got this from a hotel while on a business trip, it smelled really good, absorbed fast and left my hands feeling soft

Spa conditioner-hotel conditioner, snagged it while on the honeymoon, have a ton of these to use, not bad

Redken for men clean brew shampoo-my husband quit using this sample, so I finished it up when I used his shower after I cut the grass, despite the manly smell, I liked it, left my hair really clean

I was really trying to finish up some samples this month, so I think I did pretty good. Now, on to the rest of October and my birthday!!!!


----------



## cinderpacey (Oct 5, 2014)

September empties!

Thought I'd do a little better than I did with going out of town and bringing travel size everything...october's off to a good start, already have 6 empties!

*Full size*

-Olay Luscious Embrace Cleansing body wash with jojoba butter and crushed orchid extract (whew)- I liked this. Smelled very girly, but grownup. (huh) : )  Would repurchase if I could find a deal.

-Pantene Curly conditioner, dry to moisturized (jumbo size)- Was ok, nothing earth shattering.  I use this brand often.  Makes my hair feel soft.

-BBW Cashmere Glow lotion-Love this scent! Have repurchased even tho I told myself no new lotion.   I obviously have a BBW problem...

-Simple moisturizing facial wash- Love this stuff.  During the summer my skin can handle most things but come winter my skin freaks out with just about everything.  I bought this during the polar vortex when my skin was freaking out whenever I put anything on it.  This was just what I needed.  Calmed my skin right down.  Will repurchase when winter comes.  Trying to work thru my stash before it gets too cold.

-BBW Black Cherry Merlot anti-bacterial hand soap-I I should have saved this for fall.  Smelled like cherry cough syrup.  Probably wouldn't buy again.

-Satin Care with a touch of Olay shaving cream- I usually buy skintimate but have been buying these as of late.  Not bad.  Will continue to repurchase.

-BBW Pure Paradise body lotion- God I hated this!  Wanting to not have a guilty conscious, I made myself use this up.  Used it when I knew I would be staying at home. Smells like funky old lady on me, and I mean OLD.

-Hello Flawless Benefit powder foundation (beige)- have repurchased thru BB. Gives me a nice finish.

-Neutrogena Acne Eliminating Spot Gel- HG. Repurchased. Does the job well.

*Deluxe size*

-Burt's Bees facial cleansing towelettes with white tea extract- Got these on clearance at target.  Smell is a little weird but they are nice and gentle on my face.  Would use again.

-Renu saline- HG. Alternate between costco and this.

-GlamGlow Brightmud Eye Treatment- scored at Marshalls for $30!!! Was a nice treat for the eyes.  Left my under eyes very soft.  Will use these as a special treat since I do not want to pay full price for these. Love these!

-Pantene (forgot which kind)shampoo X 3- wanted to use my travel sizes up on vacation.  Did the job.

-Dove visible care body wash X 4- Ugh!  Was not the least bit impressed.  Next to no lather.  Ended up using the hotel soap, if that tells you anything.

*Sample*

-Lancome BL-Facil double action eye makeup remover- received as a sample at Sephora.  Was not impressed. Felt really oily and it stung.  

*Tossed*

-BBW Sweet Pea body lotion- had this sitting in the back of my drawer.  Told myself to just use the little bit up.  Smell was off.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm not sure why I didn't see this thread sooner, I'm trying to be accountable for what I've accumulated and use it up, and I think keeping a list will help with that. I started to keep track of my empties halfway through September (boo), but here we go! I've already got a couple things used/tossed for October, and plan on going through more!

September Empties


Skyn Iceland Arctic Cooling Lotion - Travel size. Love this stuff. One of the few things that I don’t break out using, nor does it leave my face feeling icky. I can tell when I forget to use this, yessiree.

Rainbow Honey Scrubbing Soap - Full size. This lasted forever, I probably wouldn’t buy it again as I have other soap that works for me.

Acure Brightening Sea Kelp Facial Scrub - Deluxe size. It worked great, it’s very green, but I should really be using my Clarisonic more. I might buy as a once a week scrubbing ritual. I haven’t decided yet.

Harvey Prince Ageless Liquid Loofah Shower Gel - Travel size.  Smelled nice, but there was no exfoliating magic as advertised. Might buy it with points, but wouldn’t pay full price for it.

Living Proof Style Extender - Full size. This is my HG hair potion. It’s the only thing that can allow me to skip a day of hair washing without my hair feeling nasty.

Healthy Sexy Hair Sulfate-Free Soy Moisturizing Shampoo - Full size. It smelled nice and worked great. I’d definitely repurchase if it’s on sale.

Ulta Smooth and Protect Conditioner - Full Size. 

Julep Glycolic Hand Scrub - Full Size. I ended up tossing the little bit that was left on this. I won’t repurchase for a number of reasons, but I think the St. Ives Apricot Scrub does the same job as this for much less.

Julep Oxygen Smoothing Base Coat - Full Size. I have another bottle of this I’m currently using, but once that’s finished it’s back to my Butter London Nail Foundation. I love this particular Julep base coat, but it’s more expensive than Butter London unless it’s on mega-sale. I'm also in the process of purging most of my Julep product after their shenangians with the most recent Mystery Box.

Toms of Maine Deodorant x2 - Full Size. Tossed. I ended up buying a second one for my purse on the second day of using the first one. (Yes I used both, so they get tossed.) Toms uses zinc something or other in their deodorants, which after some googling, causes skin rashes for some people after a few days. This made me sad as it actually worked well on me until the burning rash started, and finding scent free deodorant is proving tricky (without making a pilgramage to Whole Paycheck).


----------



## kira685 (Oct 6, 2014)

I finally finished the first phase of my re-organizing project, and man... I have more products than I thought!
 
*Full:*
*Vaseline Cocoa Radiant lotion* - this was a family size pump I've been working on for a while. It's a nice lotion but I'm ready for something different!
*Not Your Mother's Intensive Hair Unit Renewal Treatment* - not life changing, but did it's job
*First Aid Beauty Facial Radiance Pads* - I didn't like the way these smelled, but my skin seemed to like them fine

*Deluxe:*
*Bliss Fabulous Foaming face wash* - I didn't think it was especially foaming
*Nexus Youth Renewal Rejuvenating Elixir* - I'm not sure what anti aging products are supposed to do for my hair, but I didn't really notice anything different while using this
*Urban Decay Supercurl Curling mascara* - didn't notice any curling effects
*Cotz Face SPF 40 (x3)* - have used before, I like the matte tint. finally cleared out my stash of them though, just in time for winter skin!
*Murad Essential-C Day Moisture Broad Spectrum SPF 30* - may have been better to use this in the winter because it tended to get greasy a few hours in to the day
*Alterna Bamboo Plumping Strand Expand* - fond of it and have a few more in my stash   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*StriVectin Present Perfect* - didn't really work for me, will add the new one I have to my swap list soon
*Bliss High Intensity Hand Cream* - too greasy

*Foils:*
*Clear Total Care Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner* - both smelled nice and left my hair feeling moisturized but not heavy
*Matrix Biolage Exquisite Oil Shampoo &amp; Conditioner* - left my hair feeling weighed down
*Bumble and Bumble Gentle Shampoo* - it was fine, nothing special
*Bumble and Bumble Mega Rich Conditioner* - it was nice and moisturizing

*Trash:*
*Acne.org AHA+* - I've had this for around 5 years and figured it should go
*Hercut Curling Ponytail cream* - this is really old too and I'm not a big fan
*Victoria's Secret So Sexy volumizing mousse* - super old, don't use (belonged to my ex)
*Chi Organics Olive Nutrient Therapy Spritz* - old, don't use
*Chi Organics Olive Nutrient Therapy Silk Oil* - old, don't use
*Anthony Logistics for men glycolic facial cleanser* - figured it would be fine for a woman to use it but I wasn't fond of the creamy texture. also left behind by the lazy ex
*Clinique Eyeshadow Trio* - just dry and dusty. it was part of my project pan, and I hit pan on one of the shades a couple weeks ago
*Lancome Eyeshadow Quad* - also dry and dusty, and I have dupes for the 3 colors I like
*Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion in Greed* - a deluxe sample from when it first came out. doesn't work as well for me as the original, not sure why I've held onto it


----------



## recklesslysober (Oct 6, 2014)

Finished in the last couple of months:

OGX Coconut Water Shampoo &amp; Conditioner - won't repurchase, seemed to make my hair oily faster.. have 2 travel sized sets to work on and then I'm out of backups

2 travel sized toothpastes - done my stash of these and now that I've opened my one full size I officially have no backups in this category

Vichy travel sized micellar water - one of these left and then I can move on to the 500mL Bioderma I have and be left with no backups in this category too!

Tossed:

4 deodorants.. 2 sticks and 2 crystal sprays. Finally found my HG natural deodorant and it's unscented too.. if anyone's interested the brand is Routine and they're based in Calgary, Canada. No need to use up ones that don't work as well, especially when the one I do love has enough for 3-6 months and might expire by the time I finished.

Also tossed the lotion from my Project Pan.. Deep Steep candy mint foot and leg cream. Smelled awesome and I finished over half but now that the weather's cooler I know I won't use it before it expires. Probably won't get it again, but it was fun to try.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 7, 2014)

Here are my empties for the month.

The Skin Inc was great.

Replaced the Kiehls Rosa Arctica Eye Cream with Caudalie Cru the eye cream

So sad to finish the Sulwahasoo, it was wonderful while it lasted!

Fresh Sugar Plum, I am waiting to rebuy until I finish a few things but I love it.

Old Green Eyeko eyeliner I needed to get rid of, it was just too old.

Glam Glow still have backup and like it more each time I use it.

Caudalie Beauty Elixir was really enjoyed, maybe repurchase in the future

Keims I like a lot but I have to switch up my shampoo because they stop working

Naobay I like but have so many deluxe sizes, currently using a full size Kiehls that I won on Facebook

I keep my Julep account in case I see a great deal for the Beach Tonic, it was ok but I need to rebuy Caudalie after I finish a few things up.

Left out of pic, supergoop serum deluxe sample.

Burts Bees Spray Deodarant.

Scalp Treatment from Lush, terrible!

I used a bunch of packets but I did not keep track.

Also quite a few sheet masks mostly My Beauty Diary and a mask cup or two from the Faceshop.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 7, 2014)

@@wadedl ~  I am going to purchase Skin Inc. one of these days.  I love that stuff.  My skin hasn't been the same since I stopped using it from the Mother's Day GLOSSYBOX.  I have received a few coupons but can't seem to pull the trigger.  Maybe when all my serums have bit the dust, I will go for it.  Glad you liked it too!  It reinforces that I need to just buy it.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Oct 8, 2014)

Finished a little sample of Dove dry oil for hair that was in an Ipsy bag I got. It was a tiny victory, but my first one of my project pan/no-buy so I am starting an empties bag to collect all my small victories  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  One tiny drop in the bucket!


----------



## cosmengineer (Oct 8, 2014)

I  finished a 15 ml. Clinique Dramaticaly Different Moisturizing lotion and a 30 ml.Estee Lauder Pleasures perfume in September. Pleasures is a light flowery  everyday perfume, I really love it. I alredy have back up of Pleasure. I am a perfume enthusiast, I have so many different perfumes for almost every mood I  might have.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Oct 8, 2014)

Make that 2 small victories today! Just used the last squirt of a supergoop sample tube of daily correct CC cream. yay 2 small items in my empties bag today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 14, 2014)

Its almost the middle of October so, I figured I would do a half way through update.  I used 10 items so, before I forget what they were like, here we go:
 
 
*Tarte Fresh Eyes Makeup remover wipes *~ I have bought these previously.  I love them but, at $12.00 a package, its cheaper to use a liquid remover.  I usually add these too my cart when I am looking to get over the hump for free shipping and there is nothing else I want.

*DHC Coenzyme Q10 Washing Cream *~  This had a tacky feeling to it.  I just didn't like it and suffered through it.  I think I thought the Coenzyme was going to do miracles.  Did not happen.

*Givenchy Dahlia Divin *~ This perfume sample came in a Sample Society box.  Nothing special for me.  But, I like perfume vials like this as I would not buy full size.

*DHC Neck Treatment Essence *~  I have had this forever.  The only thing owning this did was remind me I need to slab something on my neck.

*Hanae Mori Butterfly *~  This sample was the best perfume smell I have experienced in a long time.  I don't buy perfume as I get bored with it.  But, I enjoyed this.

*Dove Crème Mouse *~  Dove gets a lot of body soap press.  But, not sure if its a particular one or just in general so, I picked this up.  This smelled nice but, wouldn't buy over and over.  I will probably try another Dove soap though.

*Tarte Amazonian Clay Double Detox Facial Mask *~  I think I have posted about these samples for the last few months.  This is drying after removal. I think clay masks do that.   I wouldn't buy as there as many others I would like to try.  Glad to be done with the 3  samples so, I can move on.

*Redken Wax Blast 10 *~ This I sprayed in my hair to give it texture per my hairdresser who only sells Redken products.  It didn't accomplish anything but, it smelled good.  So, I used this travel size until its final blast.

*Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair *~ This felt a bit drying.  Its no wonder people rave about it as a weapon to clear up acne.  Not a repurchase for me. 

*Gilette Venus and Olay Razor *~ I got the razor as a freebie and bought the replacement heads (4).  It was a great concept but, did not create the closest shave.  It was a stubbly summer.  I found it missed areas all the time because the blade couldn't handle curves in arm pits and legs with its bulbous lotion attachment.


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 24, 2014)

Here is my weekly trash!!! I am going on vacation and taking a bunch of travel size items so I am excited to have a long list of trash when I return. Yay!!!

*Sebastian Dry Clean Only Dry Shampoo - 1.7 oz Travel Size.* I got this for free at Ulta but was only able to use it a couple of times before it plugged up and was unusable. I liked it but if they all plug up like that I just cannot repurchase.

*Model Co Fibre LashExtend Mascara - Full Size *- I tried to like this but it just did not thicken my lashes at all and it dried out very quickly so it is hitting the trash. Won't repurchase. I think I have a spare of this and will likely put it in my trade list in case someone is a fan.

*Simple Cleansing Facial Wipes - 25 pack *- I love these! They really do remove all makeup and they stay well until the last one. 

*Pixi Summertime Beauty Bronzer *- I got this in my Ipsy last year and I loved it. Many people got the lighter version but I got the darker one and it was my go-to bronzer for the summer. I may repurchase but right now I have a few to get thru. Love Pixi packaging!

*Tarte Lipgloss mini in Chris* - This is a mini gloss from a set of 15 from last years holiday sets. I loved this color, a berry sparkly mauve. Good for every day use. Have many more to get thru so I won't repurchase but these are back this holiday and I would highly recommend them for those that were thinking about it. A mild minty flavor but highly sticky. Doesn't bother me. 

*Bath and Body Works Three wick candle in Sweater Weather* - This was a great one! Not too cinammon- y but still has those food and pine scents together and it just worked. Working on Maple Pecan Waffles now. Yummmmm!

*Bath and Body Works Brown Sugar and Fig Shower Gel - 10 fl oz.* Finally finished this one. It doesn't smell like figs but it is a great fall scent. Smells sweet and I liked layering it with the new fall lotions that came out. Won't repurchase only because I have so many body washes and there are always new scents to try.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 28, 2014)

Here are another 10 things I have finished:

*Prada Luna Rossa *~ Perfume sample.  Very nice scent. 

*Estee Lauder Double Wear Light Foundation* ~  This is my usual foundation.  I got another one ready to go but, decided to try the Boscia BB Cream for a change.  I will switch back to EL when I am done.

*Batiste Dry Shampoo Original Clean and Classic *~  I think my daughter used more of this than I.  Nothing to write home about.  I am looking for a good Dry shampoo.  On to the next one.

*Clinique Take the day of makeup remover *~ This was a deluxe Sample that I most likely got as a GWP.  I like this remover.  I think I have another one to use up along with many others.  So, I don't think I will purchase any time soon.

*Tarte Clean Slate 360 12 hour eye Primer *~ I got this as part of a Tarte Primer deluxe sample set.  I have already purchased full size.  This is a better formula for me than UD.  That primer caked on me and dried out my lids.  This one doesn't do that.

*Eslor Firming Collagen Day Cream *~ This came in GLOSSYBOX.  It didn't work great as a face cream for me.  So, it became a neck cream. 

*Origins Ginzing Refreshing eye cream *~  This was a deluxe sample.  I saw a brightening effect when it was applied but, I need something much more moisturizing. 

*Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist 24 Eye Cream *~ This was a foil which I somewhat despise.  But, because I am on a quest for a good eye cream, I made an exception.  This has that balmy feel to it.   I think I can find better but, not bad.

*Sesha Botanical Hydro Mask *~ I got this from GLOSSYBOX.  Its a sheet that goes over your face with all the appropriate holes for nose, mouth and eyes.  I felt like a soap opera actress whose face was covered in bandages to hide that I was the replacement actress taking on the role.  Not pretty.  I think if I was in the tub and put this on, it may have been a better experience.  It seemed weird to sit and watch TV for 15 - 30 minutes with this wet thing on my face.  I should have planned better.

*Clinique Laser Focus Repair Wrinkle/UV *~  I thing this deluxe sample may be as old as dirt.  I couldn't find it online.  Another GWP when I used to use Clinique foundation.  My skin has been looking great.  So, maybe old junk is my secret weapon.


----------



## goldendarter (Oct 31, 2014)

Pretty sure I won't be using anything else up tonight, so I'm going to go ahead and post! I didn't use nearly as many face masks as I wanted to this month, but I did get a few more of my deluxe and foil items out of the way. 

Full Size

*Cailyn Dizzolv'It Makeup Melt Cleansing Balm* - LOVE! Already have another one. The smell is wonderful, and it is so much easier to use than a cleansing oil. I'm never going back! Already bought a new one.
*CNKCOS Color Bean (Meme Box) *- These were weird. Jack of too many trades - bad at washing hair, bad at facial washing, bad at bubble bath. Just bad.
*Palmers Cocoa Butter *- I guess this stuff is better at preventing stretch marks than reducing them once they're there, but it smelled nice.
*Professional Solutions Triple Action Vitamin C (New Beauty Test Tube)* - Worked really well, and wasn't super sticky or quickly expiring. Might rebuy if I don't find another Vit C that I like better at a lower price point.
*Tony Moly 100 Hours Cream (MemeBox)* - Really liked this night cream! It was so thick and creamy, and my skin was still smooth and moisturized in the morning. May rebuy, but I have a dozen creams to get through before that day.
*Revlon Color Stay Foundation *- This worked great for me when my skin was oilier, but long story short - my skin has changed in the past few months and now this stuff dries my face out so badly it cracks off by the end of the day. Sad because this was my HG drugstore foundation.
*Dr Jart V7 Eye Serum (Memebox)*- LOVE this stuff! With use I definitely see a lessening of my under-eye darkness. Have another one in the wings.
*Loreal True Match Liquid Concealer *- It was ok. Not the best, not the worst. Won't rebuy.
 
Tools

*Missha Cotton Puffs *- Cheaper and better than the Shisedo cloths
*White Cloud Cotton Rounds - *Nail polish removing pads
*Wallgreens Hydrocolloid Dressing* - AKA acne healing voodoo magic

*Nexcare Hydrocollids with Adhesive* - Not good for facial use, but I guess they would work anywhere else. I ended up cutting the adhesive around the edges off so I could use them on my face.

*The Ssak Callus Remover (Memebox) - *These were little one-use callus removers that were quite convenient. The larger paddles can be so hard to clean so it was nice just throwing these away after using.
*Missha Konjac Sponge* - HG konjac. Have two more waiting in the wings. 

*Real Techniques Makeup Sponge* - This was ok, but it definitely fell apart pretty quickly, and didn't apply my eye concealer nearly as smoothly as the Beauty Blender, which I've gone back to. 
 
Deluxe Samples
*Pur-lisse Pur-Protect Sunscreen (Ipsy) -* LOVE THIS SO MUCH! I've traded for soooo many of these samples and the full size, its a serious HG item and the reason I love sample boxes! Unfortunately, once I use up the ones I trade for, I doubt I'll buy it because the full size is $55 for 1.7 oz. That is just insane for a sunscreen.
*Origins GinZing Face Mask* - No idea what this was supposed to do, but I assume it was nothing because that's what I experienced.
*Harvey Prince Ageless &amp; Hello Body Cream* *(Birch Box)*- Both smelled amazing, of course, but this lotion was not hydrating enough for me. My hands would feel dry again a few minutes later, if not dryer.
*Harvey Prince Ageless Body Wash - *Smelled great, of course, but not an exfoliator.
*No 4 Hydrating Shampoo* *(Birch Box)*- Didn't like the smell, and it just worked ok.
*Hanbang Bio Lotion* *(Memebox)*- This was a struggle to get through. I should have given it away, but I had forgotten how much I hate lemon. Ended up just using it on my feet in the morning to get through it.
*Moongkle Hair Repair Treatment* *(Memebox)*- Just ok.
*Davines Love Shampoo* *(Birch Box)*- Smelled awful, worked ok.
*Davines Oi Conditioner (Birch Box)*- Same as above.
*Beauty Protector Shampoo &amp; Conditioner* *(Birch Box)*- Smelled amazing but just worked ok. Liked the packaging!
*Glam Glow Youth Mud Tingleexfoliate Treatment* - I've used this before and wasn't crazy about it. Too many leaves and too much tingling.
*Mario Badescu Healing and Soothing Mask* - Not sure if it did anything. Felt ok.
*Mario Badescu Aloe Moisturizer SPF 15 *- Really liked this as a morning moisturizer. Will most likely rebuy at some point.
*Air Repair Rescue Balm x2 **(Birch Box)*- Works really well! Will be repurchasing just to have around in the case of really dry skin.
*Liz Earle Hot Cloth Cleanser **(Birch Box)*- Wanted to try this for a while, but hadn't realized it was a cream cleanser. Not a fan of those, and this wasn't an exception. Liked the cloth though.
*Dr Lipp Nipple Balm* *(Birch Box)*- Great intensive moisturizer. But I like others more.
*Philosophy Love Sweet Love Body Wash (Haute Look Beauty Bag)* - Too assertive a scent for me.
*Mark Clam Yourself Mask* - Meh, just a gel you wash off. Not very hydrating.
*Holika Holika Good Cera Cream* *(Birch Box)*- Really nice! There are other creams I like better, but still quite nice.
*Banila Co Claypatra Mask* *(Birch Box)*- Really liked the smell and color of this mask... But the efficacy was not there. 
*Ole Henricksen Invigorating Night Gel* - I had no idea how to use this for the majority of my time with it, but once I figured out what it was supposed to do I was crazy impressed! Really made any inflamed acne greatly reduce by morning, but not good to put on other parts of my face.
*Iope Bio Essence Intensive Conditioning* - I still have another sample bottle of this, but I don't really see it doing anything right now. It says you should see results in three days but I used it for 6 since the recommended daily amount was just way too much.
 
Foils
*Mario Beadescu Hyaluronic Eye Cream - *I seriously used this foil for 2 MONTHS. Was impressed with how long it lasted, but it was a bit too thick so I wouldn't buy.
*Juara Black Tea Moisturizer* - Too light for me.
*Obliphica Treatment Hair Serum (Birch Box)* - Smelled like the Beauty Protector oil, but didn't work as well.
*Nature Republic Cell Boosting Night Cream*
*Mizon All In One Snail Repair Cream x2 - *Surprisingly not moisturizing at all, and was really sticky.
*Ruffian Nail Polish Remover Towelette** (Birch Box)*- Worked really well, but I wasn't crazy about the smell.
*Wei East Intensive Herbal Eye Treatment *- Wasn't sure what this even was. You put it over your eyes and just lay down for a little while. Smelled a little weird, and didn't do much.
*Missha Super Aqua Ultra Water-full Cream* - I actually have the full size of this, but wanted to use up this sample anyway.
*No 4 Volumizing Conditioner **(Birch Box)*- Love the smell, but its just meh.
*Novex Hair Food (BB5)*- Obviously I don't have the equipment to correctly use this (Why does BB5 even send this out???), and as a regular hair mask it was just way too heavy for my hair. 
*Missha Perfect Cover BB Cream in 21* - This is a little too light in color for me.
*Clinique Clearing Gel* - Too small a sample to tell if it did anything.
*L'Oreal Youth Code Pore Vanisher *- Opened one night to see what the texture was, started to squeeze some out the next morning and just oil came out. Not going on my face.
 
Perfume
*Harvey Prince Ageless* *(Birch Box)*- Buying the full size as soon as I can!
*Este Lauder Modern Muse* - Nice smell, but did not last more than 30 min
 
Face Masks, etc
*Princess Lip Gel Patch*
*Missha Anti-Trouble Patch x 2*
*Purederm Nose Pore Strip **(Memebox)*
*Purederm Wrinkle Reducing Gel Patches **(Memebox)*
*My Beauty Diary Royal Jelly Mask (Beauteaque)* - My first MBD mask, and I really liked it! Need to order some more!
*When 10:00 PM **(Memebox)*
*Insobeau Step Up Bust Mask* *(Memebox)*- Ha! Super funny to use, and it actually worked!
*Pure Smile Green Tea Sheet Mask **(Memebox)*
*Etude House Tea Tree Mask*
*Sally's Box Loverecipe Apple Mask (Memebox)*
*Cristallin Homecare Whitening Balance Mask (Memebox) -* Ugh. Smelled strange and didn't really fit my face. Kept falling off.
*Skin Food Egg White Pore Mask x1 *- LOVE.
*Brilliant Body Design Patch (Memebox) *- This was a pack of two pouches, and it took me forever to use this second one. It felt like a patch with icy hot on it, and not in a pleasant way. I don't even know what these things are supposed to do, but my guess is that it did nothing.


----------



## cinderpacey (Oct 31, 2014)

*October Empties*

Wow, finished a ton of product this month.  I surprised myself!

*Full Size*

*Kirkland Muti-Purpose Saline*

*Gilette Satin Care shaving gel*

*Dry Idea deodorant, unscented*-always come back because it doesn't leave a residue and doesn't bleach my clothes

*Olay Total Effects cream cleanser*- I'm pretty sure this was on its way to turning. Was hydrating but I always felt that it left a film which I didn't really care for.

*BBW Cinnamon Heaven Anti-Bac soap*- Liked the scent.  Smelled yummy.

*BBW Pumpkin Cupcake deep cleansing soap*-  Loved the scent but found the formula super watered down.  Went thru it very quickly.

*Walgreens Epsom salt- Lavender soak-*was great for using to pumice the bottom of my feet.  Left them super smooth.  Will definitely repurchase.

*Clear Volumizing root boost shampoo*- this is a HG brand. Keeps my scalp from being dry.

*Suave Advanced therapy body lotion*- I didn't use this for the longest time but I hit a time last winter where my skin was freaking out about everything and this was so soothing for my skin.  Used over the summer and didn't care for it as much but finished up as the weather has gotten cooler.  Will definitely repurchase for this winter.

*BBW Sweet Pea shower gel*- one  of my favorite BBW scents.  Will repurchase at some point.

*Pantene Color Preserve Volume shampoo jumbo size*- Was ok, would use again if I found a good price.  Nothing special about it.

*No.4 Super Comb and Protect-* initially got this as a BB sample.  Smell is definately different but I love what it does for my hair, leaves it super soft.  I have repurchased.  I could probably find something lease like it cheaper but I always get a good deal thru BB.

*Lolia White Petals and Rice Flower shower gel*-PSMH item. Was very flowery.  Reminded me of old lady perfume.  I can't even begin to imagine how many bad for you chemicals were in this because even using just a bit, it lathered a lot, even with my hard water.

*BBW We Love Fall 3 layer candle*-  I hated the top part, sweater weather, smelled like incense to me.  Loved the other two scents, sweet cinnamon pumpkin and pumpkin apple.  This was the first candle I have burned to the bottom!

*Lush Twilight bath bomb*- my first lush product.  I loved the smell of this, made my closet smell great before I used it.  Will probably repurchase.  Love bath products but these are kind of spendy.

*Schick Hydro shaving cream*

*Hanskin Hydro Sheet Mask*- first face mask I've used. Meh.

*Lush Sweetie Pie shower jelly*- Loved how this smelled but kind of a pain to use.  Couldn't help but feel lots of it went down the drain because it fell out of my wash cloth.

Deluxe/Travel size

*Caldrea Coconut Fig Leaf body wash*- don't remember what subscription box I got this from.  I liked how it smelled but I probably wouldn't repurchase because I'm pretty partial to BBW.  However, I'd definitely use again.

*Neil George Shampoo*-I seldom will throw things out because I hate to feel like I wasted something but I am tossing this.  Horrible, horrible, horrible.  Used with its accompanying conditioner.  Hair felt super stripped and snarly.  Horrible product.  Will use conditioner as shaving cream.  But, ugh, this was awful.  BB item.

*Vichy Aqua Thermal*-I held on to this from a glossy box for some time because I sure didn't expect it to be much.  While this did smell like old lady perfume, I loved how this made my face feel, at night and the next morning.  I am definitely thinking I will repurchase this at some point this winter.  I'd like to make a dent in my stockpile but this will be great for my skin once it starts freaking out from the weather.

*BBW Pumpkin Apple mini candle-* a great fall scent. Will repurchase as a 3-wick.  Even tho this was a mini, it had pretty good throw.

*BBW Oahu Coconut Sunset shower gel*- love this scent!! Used it while in California for a wedding and it reminds me of that. Have repurchased.

*Ole Henriksen Grease Relief cleansing cloths*- got these in a sephora back to school bundle kit.  Liked them.  I liked the little nubs on the cloths and I didn't find the formula to strong for my skin.  May repurchase for summer.

*Caldrea Basil Blue Sage hand soap*-Ok.  If I found it on sale I would possibly buy it.

*Tossed-*I did a semi major clean out of my make up drawer because I was so sick of how cluttered it looked.

*Clinique Bamboo Pink lipstick*-looked like it came from a kit, not a color I would have chosen.

*Maybelline Color Sensational lipstains in wink of pink and feel in' rosy*- there was a time when I was into stains.

*Covergirl Outlast lipstains in 410 and 405*- berry shades. These always left my lips feeling so dry.

*lip liner*- I think this mauve color came out of a makeup kit my parents gave me over 15 years ago.  I have no idea why I've kept it til now.

*Sephora Lip gloss in Bronzed Beauty and Precious Pink*- I'm assuming these came in a trio or something.  I really have no clue when/where I got them. 

*Stainiac in Beauty Queen*- dried out.  BB item, actually purchased this after trying.  My first BB buy.  I still have the full size.  I like the stain this leaves a lot.

*Sephora Glitter Lashes in Silver*- I'll admit I bought this when I had no clue about makeup and it was sparkly.

*Urban Decay 24/7 velvet eye pencil in Black Velvet*- I do tend to like creamier eye pencils and this was nice until it started to be a pain to sharpen.  For the life of me I could not get it to come to a point.  I threw out the remainder because it pissed me off.

*Pop Beauty pouty pop crayon in Rose Romance*- Ipsy item.  Liked it for a time but have heard chatter about the brand and just don't trust it.

*Be a Bombshell lip crayon in Shameless*-Meh, feels like a cheap product.

*Victorias Secret Beauty Rush lip gloss*- dusty rose color with glitter

*Maybelline Fit me in 230*- tossing because I just don't wear foundation and this was getting old.

*Lancome lipstick in Beige Cashmere*- this was so highly perfumed. Blah color.

*Prescriptives lipstick in Pansy and Bauble*- these were so old they smelled like crayons.

*Rimmel Moisture Renew lipstick in Burgundy Shine*- It doesn't appear that I used this much, a shame as I like the color now.  Smelled like crayons.

*Be a Bombshell the one stick in flustered*- Ipsy item.  Tried this last winter.  Made my face burn.  No clue why I saved it.  I hate this brand.

*Stila Cover up stick in 03*-Used it quite often years ago but then stopped.  Has turned now.

*Express lip gloss in Black Cherry Ice*- got this to round up so I could use a coupon, never used.

*Nars lipstick in Dolce Vita-* my first high end lipstick I got at Sephora.  I used this to the bottom of the bullet.  Loved this! May look into if they still have this color, has to be at least 5 years old.  Smells like crayons now.

I find myself much more wanting to use products because of this thread.  It becomes a game every month to see how much of my stuff I can use.


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 1, 2014)

I tossed a ton of stuff this month, and should do the same next month. I should start keeping a tally of used vs. tossed samples from my various beauty box subs.
 
*full size*
*secret clinical deodorant ooh la lavender *(Beauty Box 5) - I repurchased this, but in the original scent. While the fragrance isn't overly offensive, it also smells nothing like lavender
*skintimate sensitive skin shaving cream* (bzz agent) - Got the job done. 
 
*deluxe*
*strivectin instant retexturizing scrub* (Sample Society) - ugh I've gone through 2 deluxe sample tubes of this stuff and am glad to be rid of it. I felt compelled to use it because it's expensive, but I find the texture very hard to work with -- it's almost paste-like in consistency, If you get some on your hairline, it's hard to wash out. On top of that, I thought it was a little on the irritating side.
*bvlgari au the blanc conditoner *(Glossybox) - I love the au the blanc (and vert) fragrance, but the conditioner itself was very thin in consistency like mediocre hotel quality
*radical skin pads *x14 (Sample Society) - these weren't bad, but I don't like them as well as the DDG alpha beta pads
*epiduo* - my derm gave me some samples of this. it's basically a mixture of 2.5% benzoyl peroxide and differin (a retinoid). Definitely helped clear up my skin and fade old scars. I only use it every other night or so because of how drying it is.
 
*vials/sprays*
*cartier baiser vole* - this was inoffensive, but not remarkable
*juicy couture la la* - I am kind of a juicy hater, so I approached this fragrance with extreme skepticism, but it was a lot more wearable than I expected. 
*guerlain la petite robe noire* - I wanted to love this so badly because I love Guerlain fragrances, but this just did not work for me. It seemed very overpowering and sweet/synthetic.
*bond no. 9 high line *(Sample Society) - my first foray into bond fragrances, and I did like it, but not enough to buy the full size. It has a little bit of an off note, but maybe that's authentic NYC alley trash.
*l'eau de chloe* - I used up one sample of this and loved it and bought the rollerball, and then never use the rollerball. I do still like it, but don't love it as much as I originally thought.
*clean rain* (Birchbox) - all clean fragrances smell pretty similar to me. it was ok and generally soapy
*narciso rodriguez for her edt* - this was another one I was sure I was going to love and ended up kind of hating. I heard that it smelled like egyptian musk oil, so I had to try it, but it turned out to be a weird floral/musk/cigarette smoke combo on me that was not appealing.
 
*foils*
*egyptian magic* (Birchbox) - it took me months to get through one foil of this (back from when Birchbox was still sending this out in foils). I love the concept, but think I might be mildly allergic to one of the ingredients. It was fine for my elbows, but not for my face.
*cover fx cream concealer* - this was a peelie card with light, medium, and dark neutral shades. I admit that I am pretty ghostly pale, but even the light was crazy dark. If you are remotely pale, I would get the extra light.
 
*tossed*
*benefit bad gal lash d/s* - past expiration
*elizabeth arden luminous lip gloss precious petal* d/s (Birchbox) - this wasn't terrible, but I wasn't a fan of the gold shimmer
*tarte matte lipsurgence hope* - this was about 1 year old and had gotten all weird and shrunken with a thick wax bloom on the surface. I wouldn't repurchase because I found it really drying even when it was new.
*tarte lights camera flashes* f/s (Glossybox) - past expiration, I like lights camera lashes better because it's waxier while this one is wetter
*benefit oxygen wow foundation in petal* d/s - too dark. Still working on my lighter sample
*supergoop cc cream* d/s (Birchbox) - way too dark
*eos pomegranate lip balm* f/s - I love the spheres, but sort of hate the formula. I didn't love the scent of this one, either
*eos mint lip balm* f/s - I made it about half way through this one, but it started to smell like it was going off
*bareminerals 5-in-1 cream shadow nude* d/s - I wanted to love this to use to conceal my dark eyelids, but it creased like crazy, both after application, and hours later.
*bareminerals 5-in-1 cream shadow divine wine* d/s (Ipsy) - I hadn't really formed an opinion about this one because I couldn't figure out how to apply it to my super pale skin without looking bruised
*love and rockets green tea and mint lip balm* f/s - cute name and packaging, mediocre formula and fragrance
*origins clovebud lip crayon* f/s - I prefer lip crayons that are more sheer and have a little more slip
*loreal Color Riche whatever Coral Encore *f/s (Sample Society) - I have a hard time wearing corals
*Butter London horsepower* f/s (Sample Society) - getting goopy
*nails inc mini* d/s - This was from the Sephora Meet Your Match set. I decided it was a little too barney purple
*tarte moody* d/s - I just received a new deluxe sample of the same, and this one smelled different and not as pepperminty, so I tossed it
*sally hansen toe separators* (Beauty Box 5) - my toes are naturally separated lol
*sinful colors cupid's arrow* f/s (PinchMe) - I was expecting a periwinkle blue and it turned out to be a muted lavender
*sephora nail polish* x5 minis - These were pre-formula x packaging and getting goopy
*rainbow honey midnight fountain* d/s (Ipsy) - this has huge glitter chunks in a jelly-like base and you have to really gloop it on and then gloop on a few layers of top coat to even it out, but it never quite evens out completely. Hard to apply, hard to remove.
*clinique nail polish cosmo* d/s - this was a pretty raspberry color but chipped like crazy
*green and white glitter polish* f/s (Beauty Box 5) - I'm ambivalent about glitter polish/toppers in general, and the green and white no name polish reminded me of a hospital
*models own red sea* f/s (Ipsy) - another jelly huge holographic glitter chunk polish. I can't imagine wearing it on its own (it's an odd orange-red), but looked kind of cool over a dark navy polish. 
*nicka k big apple* f/s (Beauty Box 5) - this was OK, but I prefer vampier reds
*body drench raspberry lip balm* f/s (Beauty Box 5) - I initially loved this, but it seemed to get harder and waxier and less fragrant with use
*hemp coconut lip balm* f/s (Beauty Box 5) - nice formula, I don't like coconut fragrances
*ulta lip crayons* x8 f/s - I went nuts when these were on clearance before they repackaged them, but decided I didn't love them
*sephora lip stain markers* x2 f/s - these were also a clearance buy that I didn't end up using in real life
*tarte lights camera lashes* d/s - love this stuff. this one had expired.
*clinique chubby stick for eyes lilac* f/s - not great pigmentation and more muted in color than I had been hoping
*cattiva black eyeliner* (Beauty Box 5) f/s - Voted off the island mostly because I have more black eyeliner than Johnny Depp
*em michelle phan liner amethyst* f/s (Ipsy) - I liked this at first and loved the smudger end, but it became dry and brittle within a few months and kept on breaking 
*clinique quickliner intense* x3 d/s - I don't love the formula of Clinique's eyeliners, but they always reel me in with their GWPs
*lord and berry black silky kohl eyeliner* d/s (Ipsy) - I admit I didn't even try this one after hearing all the panda eyes stories in the Ipsy thread. Also, Johnny Depp.
*city color blush in melon* f/s (Ipsy) - This is actually not bad, especially for the price, but it's HUGE and takes up too much room for how often I use it. I'd depot it, but then it would fill half a palette. 
*pixi balm in pixi pink* f/s (Birchbox)  - This wasn't terrible, but I think i would have preferred a sheerer formula. Also, I'm still down on pixi/pop products after the ipsy stink fiasco
*nyx butter gloss in apple strudel* f/s (Ipsy) - This was also not bad, and the price is right, but I have other glosses I prefer
*sue devitt concealer* f/s - this was about a perfect match for my skin tone, but the texture made it hard to apply without it looking cakey or gross
 
*gave away*
*bobbi brown smokey eye mascara* d/s (Sample Society)
*modelco mascara* f/s (Birchbox)
*Bareminerals lipstick* d/s
*vichy lifactiv moisturizer* (Glossybox)


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 1, 2014)

*October Empties *


*Garnier Balancing Daily Exfoliator*: Got this as a comp item from a L’oreal study. I really like the scent, it was pleasant and clean and not overpoweringly fruity. I have seen a lot of people unhappy with the beads because they are possibly bad for the environment. I might rebuy in the future.

*Yes to Coconut cleansing wipes*: These are hands down my favorite Yes To wipes. 

*Suave Advanced Therapy lotion*: AMAZING. This lotion absorbs incredibly quickly and it’s by far the best hand lotion I’ve used for that reason. I’ve already bought a huge pump of it (cheap, too!) at the drugstore.  Bonus: this is good for carrying perfume oils to make scented lotion. 

*B&amp;BW Forever Sunshine shower gel*: Such a beautiful, summery scent. I have one more backup of this, and then I’m going to continue to venture into indie soaps. 

*B&amp;BW True Blue Spa silky smooth shave cream*: I absolutely hate this. I am regretting that I bought two of them during a sale this summer. I just really prefer lather for shaving and this doesn’t really lather at all….or smell like anything…yet it leaves an unpleasant tingle on my skin. 

*Yes to Grapefruit cc cream in light*: Not a perfect color match but it does the job when I don't have time to do a full face. 

*Mario Badescu hyaluronic eye cream sample*: Honestly I didn’t use this frequently enough to notice one way or the other. I do remember that it isn’t greasy or anything so that’s always a plus. 

*Johnson’s Baby Shampoo (as brush cleaner): *This didn’t really work for deep cleaning (I use Dawn/vinegar/water about twice a month) but it was fine for spot cleaning every day. I will probably continue to buy it since it’s cheaper than Blendercleanser by a lot. 

*Benefit benetint mini*: Got this in an Ipsy bag last summer and it turned, I think. I did end up buying a full size which I love. 

*Haus of Gloi Lavender Sugar pumpkin butter*: I cannot wait to buy this full sized! It’s the perfect amount of lavender for me and the scent lingers just long enough. I use it like normal moisturizer everywhere but my face. 

*Haus of Gloi* *Troika bubbling scrub*: So bubbling scrubs are my new favorite thing. This scent is perfection too, some kind of honey/almond/milk or something. It’s delicious without being too foodie. 

*GlamGlow original mask*: This is my second full size purchase of this mask, and my second disappointment. I hate the eucalyptus chunks in it and I hate that it doesn’t do anything for me. I was hoping to clear up some acne on my chin and shrink some pores but no such luck. 

*Lancome L’extreme Mascara*: This was another comp from a study. I didn’t hate the formula but the wand was less than stellar. I don’t even remember why I wanted to toss this one in the first place so it obviously wasn’t worth the $28 retail. 

*B&amp;BW Island Margarita mini anti-bac*: I loooove this scent! 

*Jack Black lemon and chamomile lip balm*: So I got this for my bf and I kinda shrugged it off when he said it chapped his lips badly. I’m eating my words since it was horrible for mine too. I hate that I had to throw out half a tube of this but it was unpleasant.

*Lush Dragon’s Egg bath bomb*: An old favorite.

*Haus of Gloi Ghost Puffs perfume oil*: I finished a sample vial because I put it in the plain Suave lotion I just mentioned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This stuff smells better than the best Rice Krispy Treat. I am going to save money to buy this from Haus of Gloi autumn release next year.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 1, 2014)

*October Empties:*

*Full Size:*

*Bath &amp; Body Works *deep cleansing hand soap in Vineyard Wildberries, Pink Passion fruit &amp; Golden Autumn Citrus - LOVE

*Fortune Cookie Soap* foaming hand soap in Flying Monkeys - Nice fruity scent &amp; although when given a choice I like a gel hand soap over the foam, this wasn't bad.  I might order it again if they have new scents to try.

*Lush *Vanilla Puff dusting powder - Not bad but I won't repurchase.  It smells great &amp; I love vanilla, but I didn't love using it &amp; don't really need it.

*Shave with Benefits *shave foam in pomegranate &amp; mango - This has become a favorite of mine.

*Orgins *Checks &amp; Balances frothy face wash - My HG cleanser.  I have already repurchased.

*Deluxe:*

*Buxom* mascara - I really like this mascara, but have a few hundred (well, maybe lol) to get through right now.

*The Body Shop* body butter in Strawberry - Yum, this smells awesome.

*Urban Decay* b6 vitamin-infused complexion spray - I love this.  It's not a necessity but I pick it up whenever I can.

*Sea Rx* anti-wrinkle creme - I got this sample from BB &amp; started using it on my face.  It smells a little fruity &amp; works well but then I got some other face stuff &amp; just used this up on my hands.  Is that weird?

*Foils:*

*Nexxus* color assure shampoo &amp; conditioner - This was nice, better than I thought.

*Benefit* they're real Remover - YUCK!  This is a cream &amp; it got in my eyes &amp; was a mess.  Hated it.

*Bumble &amp; Bumble *gentle shampoo &amp; super rich conditioner - Not bad, nothing special.

*Garnier Fructis* Marvelous Oil 5-action hair elixir - Smells good, won't buy it though because it didn't do much for my hair.

*Fresh* Life perfume vial - I like this a lot, not to strong, just a nice fresh scent.

*Candles:*

*Yankee *large jar candle in Berrylicious - Smells divine &amp; although I find Yankee candles expensive, this lasted 2 full months so it was totally worth the money.


----------



## miss lawson (Nov 1, 2014)

I think I did pretty okay this month as far as using up products is concerned. I didn't use up that many, but every single one was full-sized, so that's pretty exciting since it means a decent chunk of cabinet and counter space has been cleared out:


Paula's Choice Anti-Redness Exfoliating Solution
Clariol Natural Instincts in Egyptian Plum
Aveeno Eczema Therapy Moisturizing Cream
Dial Gold Hand Soap
Suave Kids 3-in-1 in Wacky Watermelon (don't laugh, this stuff is amazing)
Crest 3D White Mouthwash
Up&amp;Up Cleansing Towelettes Makeup Remover
MAC Mineralize Volcanic Ash Exfoliator


----------



## lovepink (Nov 1, 2014)

I am not sure why but this month I made a goal to use 31 things.  I had no idea if this was attainable or not, but when I counted up empties today I had 42!  And I am pitching 4 things.

*October Empties!*




*Full Size*

1. *BBW Tokyo Petals Iced Sake &amp; Cherry Blossoms Candle* 14.5 oz 411g-Loved this scent!  Light, clean but slightly floral.  Wished I would have bought more!

2. *Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow Candle* 14.5 oz 411g-I really enjoyed this.  It was pumpkin scented but not too sweet or sugary that it made me hungry.

3.* BBW Velvet Sugar Shower Gel* 10 fl oz 295ml- I enjoyed this but was not my fav and would probably not repurchase.  I think it was the musk that put me off.

4. *BBW Velvet Sugar Triple Moisture Body Cream* 8 oz 226g-Love this lotion, not this scent

5.* Pravana Keratin Fusion Revitalizing Conditioner* 10.1 fl oz 300ml-I have not tried anything I dislike from Pravana.  This leaves my hair smooth and silky.  not repurchasing only because I like to mix it up in my hair products.

6. *Olay Fresh Effects Everything Off Deluxe Make up removal cloths* 25 count-I bought these with a coupon and I guess you get what you pay for.  I found these dry and scratchy and had to use a lot of cloth for minimal makeup removal.  Would not repurchase.

*Deluxe Size*

1. *Kielhl's Creme de Corps Soy Milk and Honey Body Polish* 2.5 fl oz 75ml-love the smell of this!  I do not think it did anything amazing for my skin and it is expensive so I likely would not repurchase.

2. *BBW Pomegranite Lemon Cream Body Lotion *3.4 fl oz 100ml-I find their body lotion formula to be runny and not very moisturizing.  I got this free and will continue to get freebies when possible but would not buy.

3. T*rue Blue Mini Shea Cashmere &amp; Silk Hand Cream* 1 oz 28g-I love the smell and how this moisturizes my hands but it is SO GREASY!  Have one more tube to finish up but will not repurchase.

4. *BBW Vanilla Chai Candle mini* 1.3 oz 26g-Loved this scent!  Wish I would have bought in full size.  not too sweet smelling and good throw on a mini.

5. *Secret Clinical Strength Deoderant* 1.6 oz 45g-HG deoderant.  This scent is not my favorite but I will rebuy this product.

6. *Josie Maran Bare Naked Nail Wipes* 20 wipes-ugh these things were terrible!  They did not remove nail polish with any ease, felt dry.  Only saving grace is they smell like grapefruit.  I was seriously tempted to use 1 wipe per nail just to use them up but thought it was wasteful so it took me forever to get through these.  Will never, ever repurchase.

7.* Oral B Satin Floss *5.5 yd 5m-Sorry the only reason I am posting about dental floss is because I have a surplus of it.  Once I get to a level a normal household should have I will leave it off empties!  This stuff because it is flat hurt my teeth.  I found it to be sharp and not very minty.  Would not repurchase (although I think I have 1 more roll in my travel bag)

8. *Oral B Satin Tape *5.5 yd 5m-I liked the texture of this better than the other one but this one tasted very strongly of mint so I would not repurchase based on flavor.  If they have it in unflavored I would buy.

9. *Lush Ocean Salt* 4.2 oz 120g-I know eveyone and their dog loves Lush but I don't get it.  I thought this smelled horrible, and did not work any better than the one I get by Tree Hut from Ulta for 4x the product at $7.49 (not to mention points and coupons).  I did like the varying granule sizes but that was it. Am saving the container to return to Lush (I think when you get 5 you get a mask).

*Foils*

1. *bb hairdresser's Invisible Oil shampoo &amp; Conditioner* .24 fl oz 7ml each-I really liked this!  It made my hair soft, smooth and shiny and I think helped with frizz.  I would like to buy but I have 85 shampoo and conditioner samples plus liters to get through so maybe some day!

2. *Deradoctor KP Duty dermatologist AHA moisturizing therapy for dry skin* .1 oz 3ml x2-this did nothing special for me and had a weird lemony/medicinal scent.  Would not purchase.

3.* Kate Sommerville ExfoliKate *0.07 fl oz 2ml-I am probably the last person on earth who has not tried this.  Since she is like the facialist to the stars I expected amazing things.  And this stuff was pretty uneventful.  It was a weird color, smell and consistency and did nothing for me.  Would not ever purchase.

4. *LA Fresh Oil Free Face Cleanser wipe*-I carry these in my purse for swatch removal in public.  Nothing special, gets job done.

5. *Redken Color Extend Magnetics Shampoo &amp; Conditioner * .25 fl oz 10ml each-I would like to try more of this as I am not sure if it is a terrible product or I just did not get enough to sample.  Felt it made my hair feel dull and greasy, or like it still had product in it.  Could be because it is sulfate free.  Someday I will try it again!

6. *YSL Gloss Volupte in No 19*-This product retails for $32.00.  For $32.00 I have high expectations on product performance.  This stuff smelled like apricots and had glitter particles so big that when one got in my mouth it felt like sand on my teeth and tasted disgusting.  This was a horrible introduction to their product and based on this I would never even dream of purchasing.  This was a light peachy, pinky tone that looked meh on me.

7. *YSL Gloss Volupte in No 204*-this was a peach color that smelled like rotting fruit and was so sticky.  Would not repurchase based on it is a $32 product that smells and feels horrible.

8. *YSL Gloss Volupte in No 49*-I loved this color and in the beginning loved the smell.  Thought it smelled like plums.  Thought they personalized the colors to smell like fruit but it quickly smelled of rotting fruit.  Was so thick and clumpy and felt thick and horrible on my lips.

9. *YSL Rouge Pur Couture Vernis A Levres Glossy Stain-Rebel Nudes in No 103*-Color is beautiful, texture and smell are off putting.  For $35 I will pass.

10.* Lancome Lip Lover in 144 Glittermania*-the first time I tried these I hated them.  They were sticky, smelled of plastic and felt thick on the lips.  I did not find this one to be this way.  It was smooth, non smelly, great wearable peachy color with lots of sparkle and shine.  Will likely never purchase as I have a drawer full of lip products.

*Perfume*

1.* Thierry Mugler Alien* 0.01 fl oz 3ml x2-I liked this.  It has a unique scent but is not something i would purchase.

2. *Mark Jewel* 0.013 fl oz 0.4fl oz-this stuff was pretty terrible.  Smelled like fake, cheap burnt caramel.

3.* Burberry Brit Rhythm* temporary scent tattoos x3-This was seriously the dumbest idea ever.  Who wants to wear a temporary tattoo of a Burberry bottle?  The scent was not offensive but I have a ton of perfume

4. *Mark White Vetiver*-no too much musk

5. J*uicy Couture Lala Malibu *.05 fl oz1.5ml- I like this. Light floral, good staying power.  I think I have half a rollerball of this.

6. *Annick Goutal Petite Cherie*-this was ok, nothing very memorable about it

7. *Anna Sui Fairy Dance Secret Wish*-this was a little too sweet florals for me.

8. *Tokyomilk Dark Tainted Love-*I  am not sure if this fragrance is not for me or if it just did not pair well with my lotion.  It smelled pretty weird on me.

9. *Oscar De La Renta Live in Love*-not gonna lie I thought this would be grandma-y but it was a light, pleasant floral.

10. *Mystery Bottle*-no wording no label, no clue what it is/was-smelled kind of like dish soap.

11.*Juicy Viva La Juicy La Fleur* .05 fl oz 1.5ml-I like Juicy.  This one is light floral, good staying power, I think I have the roller ball!

Tossed1. *Kiss Salon Maximum speed nail glue* .11 fl oz 3.25 ml-Nail glue dries up?  This was news to me!  Went to use it and it is hard as a rock in there.  Then again I have had it for many, many years so the only one it is suprising to is me.

2. *Goody Elastic* (plasticy rubbery kind) these hold my hair amazingly well!  This one of course broke in the middle of an hour and a half workout.

3. J*ouer Liplgloss in birchbox pink-*I really enjoyed this until it went haywire one day.  Every time I would pull out the wand, apply it. when I went to screw it back together product would gush between the two parts.  It was too hazardous to my purse, pockets or makeup bags to keep

4. *La Roche Posay Effaclar Duo* 0.17 fl oz 5ml-I got this in the Target box last year and had used it several times and been fine.  Then I used it and I either got a chemical burn or an allergic reaction to it so into the trash it goes!

Bring it November!


----------



## samplegal (Nov 2, 2014)

Kind of a light month for me. I saw it coming so started focusing more on packets to make the list longer and make me feel like I got through some stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*FULL SIZE:*


*Pantene Medium Thick Hair Style Straighten &amp; Smooth Creme* -- This was better than I expected. It didn't feel like there was "product" in my hair, but did help with frizz control. I bought a couple on clearance and still have the other to get through.

*Roc Retinol Correction Eye Cream* -- Even though this has retinol, I did not notice anything different in my fine lines. I prefer the Murad by a mile.

*Psy Energy Factory Sheet Mask* -- Other than the joy of tearing open a Psy head, there were no special qualities to this mask. It fit my face well, though!

*VMV Hypoallergenics Spring Cleaning Oil-Control Antibacterial Facial Scrub* -- This is meant for skin that doesn't tolerate much. It was very gentle, so much so that it didn't feel like it cleansed. The scrub properties were too mild for me. I only used this in the morning when my skin was already "clean." Not a fave.

*Pangea Organics Lip Balm, Egyptian Fennel, Grapefruit &amp; Sweet Orange* -- Whew, this is twice the size of a regular lip balm and took FOREVER, but I persevered and it's done! I liked this well enough -- it's not the most hydrating though.

*The Body Shop Vineyard Peach Cream Body Scrub* -- Really enjoyed this! Nice and creamy with medium scrub grit. Will likely try some more scents.

*Revlon Colorstay Foundation, Medium Beige* -- I know this is a favorite of many, but for me, this was just ok. I had the oily skin version, and thought it wore heavy on my skin, and would pool in my pores, thus highlighting their appearance. For drugstore, I prefer the Neutrogena Healthy Skin, though still would choose higher end foundations over drugstore for their performance.



*Deluxe:*


*Organix Brazilian Keratin Therapy Shampoo* -- I liked these, but other shampoos leave my hair softer and looking to be in better condition, so won't likely rebuy.

*Organix Brazilian Keratin Therapy Conditioner*

*The Body Shop Body Butter, Strawberry* -- I see luckymoon above finished this too, and I agree, a very convincing strawberry scent. I really like the whole brand for body butters, as they are not greasy, and sink in well.

*Herbal Essences Dry Shampoo *-- Very nice! Mine did not clog up in the nozzle like some others have experienced.

*Nastassja Skin Enzyme Facial Peel *-- Its supposed to make your skin rub away but this did not work AT ALL.

*Skinceuticals Sheer Physical UV Defense SPF50* -- Very good and not even remotely greasy, but oh, the price!

*Agraria Shampoo, in Bitter Orange* -- Not a big fan. The shampoo had a clarifying quality, but the conditioner wasn't super moisturizing. The scent was kind of weird.

*Agraria Conditioner, in Bitter Orange*

*Lancome Definicils Mascara* -- Very lengthening, though not volumizing, and didn't dry out for a long time! I really enjoyed, but have a bucket of mascaras around.

*My Prime Multi-Purpose Mattifying Moisturizer* -- Once I figured out that this needs to be used alone, I found it very effective at keeping my oily skin matte. Since it had to be used alone, it was imperative to use a foundation with SPF. I have another deluxe to happily use.



*Packets:*


*Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Beauty Therapy, Damage &amp; Color Repair Shampoo x2 *-- Nice!

*Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Beauty Therapy, Damage &amp; Color Repair Conditioner x2*

*Kerastase Nectar Thermique Nourishing Care* -- My hair just drank this up, and was left silky.

*Kocost 5 finger nail pack* -- I hated using these individual finger "masks". They felt like they were going to keep popping off, and although the package claimed you could scroll a phone, or type on a computer, or save the world, these things were just too papery stiff to do anything with them on. Plus I noticed nothing after.

*Kocost Ggonji Hair Pack* -- Another silly hair mask bag that hung off the back of my head like an udder. And didn't result in anything.

*Tresemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture Shampoo* -- One of my faves from the drugstore.

*Tresemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture Conditioner*

*Olay Regenerist micro-sculpting cream moisturizer* -- Not my first sample, so now I know I really enjoy this! The texture is so smooth. I have a deluxe to use.

*L'Oreal Color Vibrancy Shampoo* -- I dont have colored hair but love to use products for colored hair because they tend to baby the hair more.

*L'Oreal Color Vibrancy Conditioner*

*L'Occitane Divine Youth Oil *-- It is indeed effective, but so, so oily feeling on the skin. More so than argan oil. It was hard to want to sleep with such greasiness on the face.

*Rahua Voluminous Shampoo* x2-- I like these but not enough for the price.

*Rahua Voluminous Conditioner x2*

*Enercos Coloray Keratin Milk Leave-In Conditioner* -- This was some obscure hair leave-in that my boyfriend brought back from his travels, and I thought it was very effective at smoothing out my hair. 

*Dior Hydra Life BB Eye Cream* -- This sample lasted through at least a dozen uses. I liked the way this disappeared into the skin, but it also was not the most intense coverage.

*Garnier 5 Second Blur *-- I'm really impressed with this. And have more samples to keep testing.

*Gatsby Raise Volume Shampoo* -- This shampoo was just clear and average, but the conditioner was one of worst I've ever tried. It had a very thick, balmy consistency that coated the hair like a petroleum, and felt like it didn't rinse out. No surprise that it left my hair feeling heavy and looking dirty.

*Gatsby Raise Volume Conditioner*



*Fragrance:*


*Jo Malone Peony &amp; Blush Suede Cologne *-- I love peony so this was right up my alley.



*Tossed:*


*Physician's Formula Cover Green Concealer Stick* -- This just left a green cast on my face.

*Aveeno Nourish + Dandruff Control 2-in-1 Shampoo &amp; Conditioner *-- I dont have a dandruff problem these days, and though I tried using this here and there, I could tell it was throwing the balance of my scalp off.

*Olay Shine, Shine Go Away Cleanser *-- Broke me out.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 2, 2014)

I can't believe it's already time for October empties!  Where has this year gone?

*Full Size*

*- Pacifica Purify Coconut Water Cleansing Wipes* - These did not do a great job of taking off my makeup and the wipes were a little on the small side.  The light coconut scent was nice, though.

*- Fortune Cookie Soap* *Steam Me Up Scotty in Lollipop Your Cherry* - I barely got any scent out of these.

*- Skin Factor 7 Seconds 7 in 1 Morning Sheet (Memebox)* - Love love love these!  Very refreshing and a great all in one product for days when I don't want to do my full skincare routine.  I have my fingers crossed they'll be in one of my Memboxes in the near future.

*- Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Pore-Reducing Toner* - This was a really nice toner.  It removed excess dirt and makeup without leaving my skin dry or filmy.  Already repurchased.

*- Julep Beach Tonic* - This was great for summer.  The scent is light and refreshing.  Now that it's getting drier I'll have to switch to a lotion for during the day.

*- e.l.f. Makeup Remover Cleanser Cloths* - These wipes stung my eyes and had a very perfume-y smell.  Plus the wipes were super thin.

*- Simple Hydrating Light Moisturizer* - This has been hanging around for awhile so I'm happy I finally finished it up.  This was light and moisturizing.  I layered it over sunscreen during the summer.

*- Lush D'Fluff* - I had mixed feelings about this.  It left my skin feeling smooth after shaving, but the whipped texture of the product was a little difficult to work with.  Plus, I found the scent to be artificial and overpowering.

*- Lush Aqua Marina Face &amp; Body Cleanser - *This was an interesting product.  The smell was a little strange, and it had a taffy-like texture.  It left my face feeling super smooth, however.  I don't think I would repurchase because there are other Lush face cleansers that I like better.

*- Philosophy Shampoo, Shower Gel &amp; Bubble Bath and Almonds and Cream* - I love Philosophy shower gels in general.  The smell of this one was great in the bottle (like a sweet almond oil) but it smelled strange and plastic-y when it was lathered up.  Because of that, I'm glad to be rid of it.

*- Freeman Guava Body Salt Scrub* - This is the month of interesting products.  This smelled great, but sweet, so it reminded me of a sugar scrub, not a salt scrub.  Not sure why that makes a difference to me but it does.  This had large grains that dissolved quickly in the skin and felt more moisturizing than exfoliating.  I liked the product but not as a salt scrub. 

*- **Beauty Blender Bleandercleanser* - Love this and have already repurchased.

*- Philospohy Shampoo, Shower Gel &amp; Bubble Bath in Bubbly *- I've had this forever.  I love the champagne scent of it.  I used it as a bubble bath and it creates a good mountain of bubbles.

*- Lush American Cream Conditioner* - I loved the smell of this, but I had to use quite a bit of product to get enough conditioning for my hair.  Would consider repurchasing.

*- Purebess Galacto Myces (Memebox)* - This was a nice essence-type product.  It made my skin feel smooth and moisturized. 

*- Julep Nail Therapy Base Coat* - I really like this.  It's great under Julep polishes.  I don't think they're making it anymore so I purchased a couple from the Julep Secret Store awhile back. 

*- Lush Avobath Bath Bomb - *Love love love this!

*- Paula's Choice Resist Ultra-Light Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum *- My HG

*- Lush Tricomania Solid Shampoo - *I absolutely love the creamy coconut scent of this.  It did strip my hair, though.

*- Lush After 8:30 Massage Bar - *I ordered this from the Lush Kitchen.  It smelled exactly like an After Eight mint!

*- Smashbox Photo Lid Primer - *This has been my HG primer, but I've recently tried Too Faced Shadow Insurance and may switch to that.

*Deluxe/Travel Size*

*- Davines Love Shampoo* - This worked well if I washed my hair twice.  The scent was okay.  Would not purchase because I don't like to have to wash my hair twice.

*- Davines Oi Conditioner* - Ugh.  The smell of this product was way too intense.  I could not use if I had even the slightest hint of a headache.  But it left my hair feeling amazing.

*- B. Kamins Sun Defense SPF 30  *- Nothing special.

*- Fortune Cookie Soap Whipped Cream in No Good Deed  *- This was a delightful fall scent.  Made my mouth water.

*- Glamour Doll Eyes Eyeshadow in Delilah *- This is a beautiful shimmery pink.  I bought a full size during the spring 2014 clearout.

*- Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Treat Hair Mask *- I love this.  I'll purchase a full size once I'm out of my current masks.

*- Murad AHA/BHA Exfoliating Cleanser *- This had a light exfoliation.  It's probably the only Murad product I've ever really liked.

*- Hello Everybody Bubble Bath Steam Milk (Memebox)  *- This had a nice scent and was moisturizing in the tub.

*- Balanced Guru Balm Me Up Body Balm *- I got this in an ipsy bag a long time ago.  It has a nice lemon scent.  I used it on dry spots.

*- Haus of Gloi Honeysuckle Lemon Curd Soft Bubbling Scrub *- This is all kinds of amazing.  The scent is really nice, and the bubbling scrub has a nice consistency.  Would buy a full-size.

*- Fortune Cookie Soap Whipped Cream in Green is the New Black *- Another great fall scent.

*- psssst! Instant Dry Shampoo - *This works well enough for me for the price.

*- Lush Ultrabalm - *This was nothing special for me.

*- Benefit They're Real* - I really like this mascara, especially on my bottom lashes.

*- Laura Mercier Full Blown Volume Lash Building Mascara in Black (Birchbox) - *I'm surprised by how much I liked this mascara.  It was smooth and easy to apply and did not get flaky at the end of the day.

*- Paula's Choice Best Face Forward Foundation SPF 25 in Champagne Beige  *- This was too heavy for me.

*- Shiseido Ultimune Serum (Birchbox) - *This was a very nice serum.  Silky smooth.

*Foils/One-Time Use*

*- Freeman Pink Grapefruit Facial Exfoliating Scrub* - This was interesting.  The consitency was more of a gel than a scrub, so it wasn't super exfoliating.  The scent was nice.

*- Davines Oi Oil - *This was okay.

*- Davines Oi Shampoo* - This was too heavily perfumed.  I can't remember anything else about it.

*- Benefit The Porefessional Agent Zero Shine* - I used this while traveling and it was fine.

*- Lush Mask of Magnamity - *I really liked this.  It left my skin incredibly smooth.  Would buy a full-size.

*Perfume Samples*

*- Haus of Gloi Tobac - *Another surprise hit for me.  There is something unisex and mysterious about this scent that really works for me.  Already purchased a full size.

*Masks* - These did the job unless otherwise noted.

*- Holika Holika Silky Baby Fott Mask Sheet*

*- Pure Derm Daily Moisturizing Hand Mask (Memebox)*

*- Freeman Chocolate &amp; Strawberry Clay Mask - *This smells absolutely delicious!  I'm usual not a huge fan about chocolate-scented products, but this smelled like the real thing.  Luckily, I received a full-size in the Freeman Mystery Box I ordered earlier in the month.

*- Freeman Cucumber Facial Peel-Off Mask - *I remember loving this back in the day.  Like way back in the day.  But I found that this had trouble drying fully which made it a huge pain to take off.  Would not purchase on my own.

*- Freeman Honeydew &amp; Chamomile Facial Sleeping Mask*

*- SLC Skin Clinic Essence Mask - Effects Plus Essence Repair*

*- Dark Circles Intensive Eye Care Mask* - I really like eye masks I've decided.

*- Tony Moly I'm Real Red Wine Mask Sheet*

*- Freeman Star Fruit Facial Purifying Paper Mask*

*- Dewy Tree Ginseng Nutritous Black Sheet Mask (Memebox)* - This mask freaked my dog out!

I'm pretty much out of foil samples now, which has allowed me to focus on using up my full-size products.  I'm trying out a pretty tough low-buy this month, so we'll see what November brings!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 2, 2014)

It's November already? Eeeeeeek! Here's the scorecard for October:

October 2014 Empties


Julep Pink Grapefruit Lotion - Full size, tossed. Had this sitting around for a while partially used. I’m sure it’s well past its shelf life at this point in time.

Stardust Polish Absolute Zero - 2oz size, used. I love this, but will rebuy once I get through my bottle of Zoya Remove and work down the bottle of acetone remover I have.

Macadamia Natural Oil Healing Spray 2oz size, tried and tossed. This actually dried my hair out instead of conditioning it. I’m glad I received this in my Birchbox and didn’t pay full price for it.

Skyn Iceland Eye Relief Pen - Full size, used up. Love the pen, I don’t have to worry about poking my eyes out with my fingers.

Skyn Iceland Nordic Skin Peel - Full size. About to crack open the new jar of these. It was scary how much dirt these pulled off of my face in the summer and I like that these don’t dry my face out.

Glisten and Glow Quick Drying Topcoat - Full size. This was a partial I used it on my nails, partial Project Dragon Egg topcoat. I have a refill bottle of this, so I refilled the bottle I have.

Havn Night Cream - Sample size. Won’t purchase this, the smell was too strong for something to slather on my face, I ended up using this on my hands before going to bed.

Glisten &amp; Glow Nail and Cuticle Balm - Full size. This was part of my Box Indied sub. I’m glad I was able to try this, but it’s not a cuticle product I’d actively purchase on my own. It’s in a tin, which means scraping with a nail is involved once you use a bit of it. I’m not a fan of scraping in tins as I usually end up with some underneath my nail.

Black Luna Lacquer Cuticle Balm - Sample size. This was hanging out in my desk and I made it halfway through the sample. It’s been in there for a while and starting to look iffy, so into the garbage it goes.

Julep Pink Grapefruit Sugar Scrub - full size, tossed. It smells funky, ‘nuff said there.

Sweet Baby Pumpkin Spice Cuticle Oil - sample size (.5ml) - I love this cuticle oil, but the spice notes are too strong for me.

Whish Shave Cream - Pink Grapefruit travel size. It smelled like beer and got tossed.

KBShimmer Cuticle Pen - full size. I kept using this even though I learned I don’t like the Pink Sugar scent. I finally decided to toss it.

Zoya Remove - Full size bottle, already bought another.


----------



## Margiee (Nov 2, 2014)

October wasn't a bad month for me, I'm still really focusing on sample sizes and just lowering total numbers.

*Ulta Smooth and Protect Treatment Masque (5.7 oz)* I loved the way this smelled.  It really did make my hair feel softer and less tangled.  Unfortunately it seemed to smooth the curl right out of my hair.  I am thinking I might pick one of these up in a non-breakage variety if such a thing exists. 

*Neil George Shampoo/Conditioner (1.69 oz each)* I really liked the way these smelled.  However, both were thin and rather ineffective.  I felt like my hair got greasy faster but was less soft.  I had to use a lot more of these each time than I usually do with shampoo.  I would not repurchase but would buy something that smelled all nice and herbal like these did.  

*Harvery Prince Hello Body Cream (0.5 oz)* This smelled alright but it was a strong smell and was a little thin for my taste.  I liked that it was yellow because that was fun!

*Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator (0.7 oz) *I loved this and will probably use some BB points for a full size.  It was too harsh for daily use but was nice when I wanted a super deep feeling clean.  Can anybody confirm or deny if this has the microbeads that are bad for the trees? 

*AHAVA Active Moisture Gel Cream (foil)* I liked this a lot.  It would have been a little thick as a day moisturizer but I did like for night.  It did not smell strongly.

*Exuviance Age Reverse Eye Contour (foil)* I liked this eye cream a lot.  It was thin enough to soak in very fast.  I have two more foils that I am going to try to use one after the other.  It should be enough to last for a week then and I am curious to see if does anything for my under eye circles.  Did not see anything with this one foil (about 3 days of use). 

*Lumene Vitamin C BB Serum Sheer Finish (foil) *I really liked this as a daytime moisturizer, which is all it seemed to be.  It smelled nice and felt good.  Definitely considering purchasing a full size.

*Paula’s Choice RESIST Intensive Wrinkle-repair Retinol Serum (0.24 oz)* First off, this was the coolest packaging ever! I adored the twist up pump.  Everything should be packaged like this.  The world would be a much better place.  However, this serum was super greasy, even for the night time.  I do not think I will repurchase. 

*Naked Flushed (paper card)* I was surprised how much I liked these.  The highlight shade was especially good and the blush was flattering.  I do not use much bronzer though and seeing as that is half of the palette I don’t think there is much reason for me to buy this.  I might be able to use the bronzer as an eye shadow but for now I have enough highlighters and blush that it doesn’t really make sense even then. 

*L’oreal Revitalift Miracle Blur (foil)* This was a fine silicone-y primer.  Nothing special and probably won’t purchase. 

*Juicy Couture La La Malibu (vial)* I liked the smell of this alright, it wasn’t super overpowering which was nice.  I am pretty smell sensitive but I am trying to use up my perfume samples and get used to smelling pretty.  So hopfully this is the first of many many vials!

*OPI Expert Touch Lacquer Remover (1 oz)* This was a GWP and arrived over half spilled.  I liked it fine, but didn’t notice anything special. 

*Dermadoctor KP duty (foil)* I used this one part of my face in a gym emergency where I forgot moisturizer.  I would not recommend that move as it really stung but was better than tight skin for hours.  I did use the rest on my arms and really liked it, but I don’t really need lotion or see the point of buying one that is so fancy. 

*Origins Make a Difference+ Moisturizer (foil) *This made my skin feel greasy pretty quickly but felt great going on.  I didn’t wear make up the hours after I wore this so some powder might have made it fine.  Will consider looking for another sample to experiment with but will not purchase because is still questionable. 

*Fekkai Intensive Fortifying Hair Mask (foil) *I didn’t dislike this, but it didn’t make my hair as soft as other masks.

*Suave Professionals Natural Infusion Shampoo/Conditioner (foils)* I was pleasantly surprised by these.  Maybe not enough to buy, but good to know if I am ever on a super budget. 

*Tarte BB Tinted Treatment in Fair (bubble)* I loved this.  I have some other foundation-y type stuff to work through but I’ve really been enjoying it with my beauty blender (ßthanks birchbox!) and so might someday be looking for more.

*Strivectin-SD Volumizing Hand Treatment (foil)* I liked this fine, nice consistency and sunk in fairly quickly.  No notable smell.

*Dermelect Runway Ready Luxury Foot Treatment (foil)* I used this as a random thing to do before falling to bed and just to use it up so I could add another thing to this list.  It was fantastic! I can’t compare it to other foot creams because I’ve never had very dry feet but it was minty and tingle-y and just so fantastic. My feet felt great the next day.  I am considering purchasing but I don’t know how much use it would actually get. 

*Vichy Liftactiv Nuit Eye Cream (0.51 oz) *This lasted like 4 months.  I am so excited to switch eye creams.  Which I have about a million of so I never plan on purchasing.  This one didn’t seem very special though and didn1’t do anything for my under eye darkness. 

*Hairkop Obliphilica Treatment Hair Serum (foil)* I liked the way this smelled and my hair was nice and smooth.

*Vichy Idealia Life serum (foil) *I liked this, a nice moisturizing primer.  Don’t need any more primers but did really like this for someday. 

*Dermelect Timeless Anti-aging Hand Treatment (foil)* This was alright but nothing fantastic, I have other hand creams I like better and smell wasn’t too pleasant.

*Rimmel Stay Matte Foundation in 100 Ivory (foil)* This was a good color on me and I liked it.  But I didn’t feel like it kept me from getting shiny throughout the day.

*Origins A Perfect World Cleanser (1 oz)* I liked this quite a bit.  It was smooth and sudsy.  It smelled fairly nice and was in no way irritating.

*Vitabath Pomegranate and Blood Orange Body Wash (2 oz)* This smelled great, but did not lather very well.  I don’t love body wash, I feel like bar soap gets me cleaner.

*EBS Original 5-in-1 Facial Treatment (foil)* This was super thick for a day facial cream.  I used it after a gym shower so it was handy. Would not purchase.

*Garnier Fructis Marvelous Oil (0.16 oz)* I liked this a fair bit.  I don’t have much to compare hair oils to, but this made my hair smoother and shinier.

*Colgate Total Advanced Clean Paste (8 oz) *This was toothpaste.  It was fine, I prefer the toothpaste with scope in it. 

*Strivectin-SD Intensive Concentrate for Wrinkles and Stretch marks (0.75 oz)* I didn’t notice anything special about this as lotion and it smelled like chemicals.

*Le Couvent Des Minimes Nourishing Hand Cream in Honey and Shea (0.8 oz)* This did not sink in as well as some of their other hand creams.  Would not repurchase.  Also found the smell a little sour and offputting.

*Dr. Lin Acne Cleansing Wipe (single wipe)* I really liked this.  It left a tingling feeling, was decently wet, and felt like it got all my make up off too.    

*Smashbox Photofinish Primer (foil) *Ulta loves sending me these.  I don’t mind the samples, but I don’t think I will ever actually purchase the product. 

*Stila In the Moment Eyeshadow Palette (card sample)* I actually get a lot of use out of card samples and have been using this all month.  I had about half of the colors on here that I really loved, but I don’t really need a new eyeshadow palette any time soon.  It does remind me to hunt down a nice sparkley lavender sometime soon.  For now I have a cream but I should probably toss that sometime this spring. 

*Smashbox BB Cream in Light (? I think, I ripped that part of the label off) (foil)* I liked this fine, nothing super special and a little dark for my super pale skin.  Did really like that it had SPF that didn’t break me out, although it was only one use. 

*Sheamoisture Coconut and Hibiscus Shea Butter Soap (8 oz bar)* I liked this a lot.  It felt like it moisturized more than drying out my skin and smelled fine.  It was a huge bar though it took forever to get through. 

Tossed

*Julep Lip Luxe Conditioning Treatment (0.42 oz) *I really liked this at first, but man it got gritty fast and that started grossing me out.


----------



## kira685 (Nov 3, 2014)

*October Empties*
Bit of a slow month.. but made a nice dent in my box of shampoo/conditioner packets!
 
*Full size:*

*AG Hair Cosmetics thikk wash volumizing shampoo* (liter) – I used this with different conditioners, and it left my hair feeling clean. I didn’t feel like it helped make my hair especially voluminous, so I don’t think I’d buy it again.

 
*Deluxe size:*

*H2O+ Aquilibrium Marine Cleansing Gel* – my skin didn’t really feel clean after using this. It had a gel like texture with little beads, and never seemed to foam.

*Bumble and Bumble Hairdresser’s Invisible Oil* – liked it, smelled nice too.

*Suki exfoliating scrub* - I really liked this scrub, but it dried out so quickly.. while it was fresh, it was perfect. I loved the citrus lemon scent, it was just the right amount of scrub that foamed and melted down and away.

*Whish exfoliating body wash* – I think I had the coconut scent, which was very nice. I’m not sure how exfoliating it really was, but I enjoyed using the sample.

*Eucerin Daily Protection SPF 30* – worked well as a daily facial sunscreen worn alone. Not my first choice since there are better sunscreens for my oily skin, but I’d collect more samples at the next work even for backups and to use on my hands.

*Cotz Face SPF 40* – finally cleared out the last one of these from my stash. I liked the product for the warmer months, but it also seems to oxidize quickly, so I’m not sure I’d want a full size.

*Lumene Vitamin C+ radiant day cream* – I used this as a hand cream because I couldn’t stand the way it smelled.

 
*Foils:*

*Sunday Riley Good Genes Treatment* – didn’t notice any benefits over the 3 days of use I got out of it, but it felt nice.

*Yu-Be Foaming Skin Polish* – I just used this on my face, liked how it foamed up and it was definitely exfoliating.

*L’Oréal Triple Resist Reinforcing shampoo* – nothing special

*L’Oréal Triple Resist Reinforcing conditioner* – liked it, but still nothing special

*L’Oreal YouthCode Pore Vanisher* – I didn’t really like the consistency of this.. seemed to separate quickly.

*Garnier Fructis Fall Fight shampoo* – I actually dropped most of this in the shower, but it smelled nice?

*Garnier Fructis Fall Fight conditioner* – I don’t think it was enough of a sample to determine if it helped with hair loss

*L’Oreal Total Repair 5 Ceramide shampoo* – seemed moisturizing

*L’Oreal Total Repair 5 Ceramide conditioner* – nice heavy conditioner, but I’m not sure how it would feel if used regularly.

*L’Oreal Total Repair 5 Ceramide damage erasing balm* – decent conditioning balm

 
*Trash:*

*Clinique GWP (Like Mink eyeshadow duo and Smoldering Plum blush)* - dry and dusty, but this was my first favorite eyeshadow

*E.L.F. St Lucia blush and bronzer duo* - I bought this because I wanted a cheap dupe for Nars Orgasm but I just didn't like the formula.. was just always kind of crumbly with low pigmentation

*Bath &amp; Body Works blush in Water Lily* - not enough color payoff for my skin tone

*Pixi bronzer in Summertime* - made me look dirty


----------



## goldendarter (Nov 3, 2014)

Margiee said:


> *Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator (0.7 oz) *I loved this and will probably use some BB points for a full size.  It was too harsh for daily use but was nice when I wanted a super deep feeling clean.  Can anybody confirm or deny if this has the microbeads that are bad for the trees?


I don't know about the trees, but it doesn't contain "micro-beads" which are the things that are so bad for the environment. Instead it has "Micro Crystals (Aluminum Oxide)" which according to wikipedia is "is relatively chemically inert and generally recognized as safe".


----------



## saku (Nov 3, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> I don't know about the trees, but it doesn't contain "micro-beads" which are the things that are so bad for the environment. Instead it has "Micro Crystals (Aluminum Oxide)" which according to wikipedia is "is relatively chemically inert and generally recognized as safe".


@@Margiee

micro-beads are bad for the environment because they are plastic and non-biodegradeable, and end up accumulating in the oceans, as the polymer breaks down into very small monomers. i don't know if "aluminum oxide" crystals are soluble or insoluble, but if it's not, i'd think that it's still bad for the environment. ends up being tiny suspended particles in the oceans that organisms mistake for food.


----------



## Margiee (Nov 3, 2014)

@@saku @@goldendarter thank you! I have been trying to be aware but most people just say that they are bad and frankly I haven't put in the time to learn about them while I am not actually buying make up. But these are really nice explanations as to why they are problematic and help me feel like I can make a more informed decision when buying beauty products and understand why I should care. Thank you again!


----------



## wadedl (Nov 3, 2014)

Here are my October empties. 









Ole Henricksen Serum - Used it but I did not like it, did nothing for my skin.

Supergoop Eyecream - Balls up on skin.

La Prairie - Put the rest of this into my Kiehls Ultra Face Cream, it was thick making it hard to apply sometimes. It was nice though

Ole Henricksen Eye Roller - Stung and did nothing

Pure Mascara- I have many better ones so did not use often.

La Prairie Eye Serum - So this goes under your eye cream and it was good but... That price!

La Prairie Face Wash - Drying would not purchase

Vasanti - Good exfoliator, gritty

Laneige - Medium was too light and Dark was too dark and nothing special

Ageless - Used it but not anything I would buy

Mascara - I think it They're Real, really liked it, have at least one mini backup, but so many others to try. There is still product in there but I used it more than 3 months already.

Makeup Forever Lipstick  mini - The worst red lipstick I own, only tried on a few times and wiped it off

Posie Balm mini - Used it but did nothing for me

Lipstick Queen Saint - Used half but I have so many products I would rather use, it was getting old

Bain De Terre - Already rebought and using, my husband and I like it

Philosophy - Finally finished this one, and have backups in other scents

Hourglass - Full Size - Bought from Costco for probably $5.oo, really, really liked it but it smells like nothing now so I am throwing it out

Hourglass mini - don't like this one, patchy coverage, throwing out the rest

Eyeliner - smudges too much and I have other brown liners so out it goes

Mask- liked the things that make it attach to face over the ears.

Fresh Serum - Liked using it under tinted moisturizer, kept me from getting to greasy

Benefit Eye Cream - Just ok

L'Occitane Cream - used it on vacation in AZ, liked how fresh and light it was.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 4, 2014)

Didn't use much in the way of samples this month since I was ill. I pretty much just focused on finishing some full sized items.

Full Size

*Bath &amp; Body Works Sapphire Plum Gentle Foaming Hand Soap* - Love this formula as always, not crazy on the scent. It smelled more like berry than plum, imo.

*Bath &amp; Body Works Dark Kiss Triple Moisture Shower Cream* - Found this going through my stash. I didn't even use it this month, but if it isn't empty then everything inside has disintegrated, LOL. I do love this scent though.

*CVS Brand Oil Free Acne Cleansing Towlettes (Pink Grapefruit)* - Generics for the Neutrogena, purchased because I had ExtraBucks expiring. Hated them, they smelled awful (although they worked fine). Won't repurchase.

*Make Up For Ever 5 Camouflage Cream Palette* - Goodbye, my old friend. :scared: I loved this, but I finished the two colors I used most, and it is like, older than dirt, so time to let go. I would repurchase, but not right away as I don't have a need for all the colors now.

*Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua* - 'Bout time. No, just kidding, I've already got a backup, this is holy grail for me.

*Shea Moisture Lavender &amp; Wild Orchid Shea Butter Soap* - Why did I put a soap in here? Random. Well, I really love all of these bar soaps and they last forever, too.

*MAC Select Sheer Pressed* - Like the MUFE, not entirely gone but so old that the powder was starting to feel greasy and that's gross. Goodbye. Would not repurchase, I don't really care for MAC's face products. (Going to Back 2 MAC)

*Too faced Primed &amp; Poreless Pressed Powder* - I love this powder, but I prefer the loose format. Since I already have plenty of that, I won't repurchase the pressed.

*Maybelline Baby Skin  *- This is a nice drugstore alternative to similar high-end products but I found it to be a bit greasy compared to the Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless Primer which I prefer. Set with a powder it worked all right, but I wouldn't repurchase.

*Yu-Be Lip Balm* - The holiest of holy grails, the product that saved my lips. I have so many backups all ready because I tack it on to my Sephora orders whenever I need to meet a minimum. LOVE this.

Deluxe Samples

*Avene Eau Thermale* - Nice, was nice, I like these ridiculous water sprays no matter how gimmicky and expensive they are. I just like them. I'd purchase this, but I have others to get through.

*H20+ Face Oasis Cleansing Water* - I really, _really_ love this, and I think for sensitive skin you can't get a better cleanser. I use mine in the shower, since it isn't a makeup remover, and I just love the way my skin feels. I haven't tried it snce they reformulated the line, so I don't knwo if the new version (if there IS a new version) is better or worse, but I would definitely repurchase, should the opportunity arise.

Foil Samples

*L'Oreal Total Repair 5 Shampoo and Conditioner* - Just generic, typical drugstore stuff. Wouldn't purchase.

That's it! Imma try to use more samples this month, but I have so much new stuff to play with I don't know how successful I will be!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 5, 2014)

October finishes

Full size

Aura cacia foam bath

Aqua dressing face mask

Acure shampoo

Acure conditioner

Nexxus conditioner

Threw away - cheek room dual gloss

Deluxe size

Loveydovey fabric spray from memebox -I loved this quite a bit actually

Caudalie vinoperfect serum

Klorane dry shampoo

Dear Clark shampoo and conditioner

Shiseido face serum

White tea body lotion

Bliss foaming face wash

Dr jart dis a pore

Tea tree lemon sage lotion

Tocca hand cream

Bija body serum

Smashbox photo finish

Grin and bear it body lotion

Juice beauty stem cellular moisturizer

Davines shampoo and conditioner

Shea radiance Shea butter

Dr hauschka serum foil

Dr hauschka day cream foil

Hairkop obliphica hair serum foil


----------



## BSquared (Nov 6, 2014)

Late this month but better last than never. It was also a terrible month for empties but I already have 2 for November so let's hope this month is better!

*FULL SIZE:*

*L'oreal Youth Code Texture Perfecter: *HG status, can't live without it. I feel like this goes so fast though!

*Beauty 365 Cotton Rounds: *They're cotton rounds. 

*Dove Cool Moisture Shampoo: *This was the big ass size bottle so I am glad it is gone. This was alright. Wasn't good, wasn't bad. Don't think I'd re-buy it.

*Sephora Daily Makeup Brush Cleanser: *It was also fine. Gosh my reviews are so helpful this month. 

*Lumene Time Freeze Anti Wrinkle CC Cream: *Ok this I actually really liked!!! Didn't break me out, color match was good, not perfect but close enough, wasn't greasy at ALL.  Liked the coverage level. I didn't notice myself being any less wrinkly but for a CC cream, I did like it and would rebuy it once I'm through the foundation stash. 

*ELF **HD Undereye Setting Powder*: I also really, really like this. I used it and said I was going to try something else with my thought being to buy the Nars Light Reflecting Powder or the Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder. Then I thought "why am I going to spend $40 when I can get this for $3"?? So I have already repurchased it. When I didn't have it for 3 days I swear my under eyes looked worse, but I also tried out using yellow based powder which does NOT work on my skin tone so that could be it too. Anyways, I digress. I like it. I have repurchased. I will likely continue to repurchase.

*Maybelline Falsies Flared Mascara: *LOVE this, probably my favorite drugstore mascara I've tried. Will re-buy once I work down the hoard.

*DELUXE:*

*Dr. Hauschka Cleansing Creme: *This crap STINKS. It smells like bad apricot booze to me. It was interesting. Made my face soft. I wouldn't buy it.

*Purple Cat Creatives Body Butter in Caramel Apple Cider: *Smells exactly like apple cider. Like EXACTLY. Not sure if I'd re-buy this scent but I will continue to purchase from Purple Cat, love this formula.

*Purple Cat Creatives Body Butter in Pegasus: *LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE LOVE LOVE LOVE. Smells like sugary cotton candy deliciousness. I will buy a full size of this once (again) the hoard is worked down. Bummed I'm out of this scent now.

*Haus of Gloi Sugar Scrub in Olde Cider Haus: *This grew on me. At first I thought it was weird but then I liked it. It's like apple cider + hay, which weirdly works. I can't re-buy it, it was seasonal. I'd buy another mini if it comes back next year.

*Mario Badescu Kiwi Face Scrub: *Everytime I think I'm out of these, another one appears under my sink in the sample crate. I swear to God these reproduce. It's ok. Wouldn't buy but I'll continue to use the samples that spawn. 

*FOILS/ONE TIME USE:*

*Algenist Pore Correcting Gel Moisturizer: *Not moisturizing enough since dry skin is creeping back in (hi winter). Maybe nice in the summer. I wouldn't buy it.

*Montagne Jeunesse manuka honey mask: * Smelled DELICIOUS like honey, I wanted to eat it. Made me soft. I'd re-buy it if I see it at the walmart.

OVERALL: Again, I need to use more $%&amp;$%&amp;$%* samples. I think I'm going to start pulling out 5 a week and tell myself I have to use them. And I have nothing I hated this month! YAY! 

edit: spell check is my friend.


----------



## page5 (Nov 6, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Late this month but better last than never. It was also a terrible month for empties but I already have 2 for November so let's hope this month is better!
> 
> *FULL SIZE:*
> 
> *L'oreal Youth Code Texture Perfecter: HG status, can't live without it. I feel like this goes so fast though!*


I love that Youth Code Texture perfector too! L'oreal can send me one of those every time I complete a study


----------



## Spydar (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm a little late. We were on vacation

October Used

FOILS:

Juice Beauty blemish clearing cleanser - slightly drying. Kinda like it though.

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum - smells like old molasses. Didn't notice a difference when using this.

Juara Candlenut Body Creme - love everything about this! The smell is great, the consistency is great. Would buy.

Garnier Damage Eraser shamp/cond - the conditioner was nice. Probably won't buy though.

Garnier Damage Eraser hair mask - ok. Nothing special.

Pantene AgeDefy shamp/cond - nope

DELUXE:

Exuviance Age Less Everyday - I think this must have gone bad. It smells like paint thinner. I suffered through tho. I can't speak to it's anti aging qualities, but as a moisturizer it was nice and non greasy. Would not buy based on smell.

Vasanti Brighten Up! - love. Already bought the full size.

Barefoot Body Polish - meh. Won't purchase.

FULL SIZE:

Softsoap Sun-Ripened Melon hand soap - smelled great and finished just in time for fall smells!

Dial Coconut Water body wash - a shower staple.

Julep Bare Face Cleansing Oil - a staple of mine. Will continue to purchase.

Aussie Volumizing shamp/cond - shower staple.

Secret ooh la la lavender gel deodorant - bathroom staple.

Dr.Lin Acne Clearing face wash - this needs to be in a different kind of bottle. It has the consistency of water yet they put it in a pump. Pain in the ass to work with. But I repurchased lol.

RANDOMS:

John Frieda foam hair color - didn't dye my hair. Like at all. Nothing. I've never had a hair dye that didn't work!

Nice and Easy Color Foam dye - it worked. I like the foam for coloring. Will repurchase.

TOSSED:

Laneige BB Cushion (sample pack) - used the one color that worked for me, don't know why I was holding on to the others. Don't remember if I liked it or not.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 8, 2014)

Items used up in October – another fantastic month of using stuff up. I had a bunch of foil packets from my nearly daily Sephora orders during their promotion and plowed through several (although I still have a bunch to get through). I've been out of town this week for work, so I'm late in posting, but here it is:

Full Size:


*Sephora Pink Grapefruit Sorbet Body Wash* – So sad that they discontinued this fragrance. It’s one of my faves. Sadly, this was my last one.
*Paula’s Choice Skin Perfecting 2% BHA Liquid* – got this in a bzz kit. I didn’t think it really did anything. I wouldn’t purchase.
*LUSH Silky Underwear Powder* – love this stuff. I use it as an anti-chafing powder for when I run and it works great. Smells wonderful. Already have another.
*LUSH Charity Pot Hand and Body Lotion* – Love this stuff and nearly always have one on hand. I like that purchasing it does some good in the world and it’s a nice lotion. The one I have now is their new formulation, so we will have to see if I like that as much.
*LUSH Bath Bombs (Father Christmas, Butter Bear &amp; Lord of Misrule)* – I love LUSH bath bombs…super moisturizing and fun as well.
*Josie Maran Argan Black Oil Mascara* – I liked this at first, but it dried out fairly quickly. I barely got three months use out of it.
*Rusk Deep Shine Color Care Lock In Treatment* – worked well as a leave in conditioner.

Deluxe Size:


*Josie Maran Argan Infinity Lip and Cheek Creamy Oil* (Limitless Pink) – this was in a foil pack, but I had to consider it a deluxe sample since when I depotted it, I had a TON of product. This lasted me a couple of weeks. I didn’t try it on my lips, but it worked really nicely as a blush.
*Stila Color Balm in Ali* – I loved this so, so much! I immediately ordered it from Sephora after my first use. The color lasts a really long time and it’s the perfect shade for fall. I haven’t purchased a lip color in over a year, but this pushed me over the edge. I did get rid of several lip colors this month, so I felt it was a justified purchase.
*100% Pure Fruit Mascara* – I really liked this. I used it as a second coat mascara because I love the brush and I felt that it really helped to separate my lashes.
*Dr. Jart+ Black Label Detox Beaty Balm* – Liked it.
*Urban Decay Naked Skin Beauty Balm* – ok.
*Cotz Face Sunscreen* – I loved the matteness of this. Left my skin feeling silky smooth.
*Jouer Matte Moisture Tint Sunscreen* – I was more than half done with the sample when I realized it was a sunscreen instead of a foundation product. I used it in place of my foundation and it was just ok. It didn’t have the coverage that I like in a foundation, but then again I don’t think it’s supposed to.
*StriVectin-SD Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles – *This was supposed to be a two week sample, but it lasted me almost a month using it twice a day. It was ok, but I didn’t see the miracles that it promised, lol.
*ReVive Moisture Renewal Serum – *ok.
*Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream – *this was a great moisturizer. Soaked right into my skin and felt great. It seemed to especially help my neck skin.
*Shiseido Ultimune Power Infusing Concentrate – *ok.
*H2O+ Dual Action Eye Makeup Remover* – got the job done.
*Dr. Brandt Pores No More Vacuum Cleaner Blackhead Extractor Mask* – I’m not the intended demographic, probably since I don’t have oily skin or blackheads. I did like the way it felt though and I  had hoped that maybe it would shrink my pores some, but no such luck.
*Embassy Suites Facial Bar* – didn’t use it for its intended purpose, but worked well enough to clean my makeup brushes. Not as good as some bar soaps, but ok.
*Ojon Advanced Hair Treatment Rare Blend Oil* – messy to use. Having to get it shaken up just right and then dispensing just enough from the little tube was painful. I probably spilled more than I used. Wouldn’t purchase.
*Catwalk by TIGI Session Series Styling Cream – *this was finicky to work with. I had to get just the right amount to make my hair look decent. Too much and I had crunchy hair, not enough and not effective. I won’t purchase.
*Wen Sweet Almond Mint Styling Crème* – I like this a lot. It makes my curls behave beautifully. I’ll buy again after I finish up the myriad of other hair products I have.
*Blow Pro After Blow Strong Hold Finishing Spray* – I liked the hold, but the nozzle was constantly clogging.
*The Body Shop Strawberry Body Butter* – My daughter’s boyfriend’s mom gave this to her and she didn’t like it, so passed it along to me. I didn’t care for the scent, but used it on my hands…it worked well as a hand cream, but I doubt I’d purchase since I have so many body butters, creams, lotions, etc to use up.
*Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich Body Lotion* – I would never pay the price for this lotion since I think Target brand works just as well. It’s nice enough though and I have a few other samples of it that I’ll use up.
*Haus of Gloi Honeysuckle Lemon Curd Soft Bubbling Scrub* – I know this isn’t meant for the face, but I found that once it was wet and foamy, it was the consistency of Suki which is one of my favorite scrubs. I’ve already purchased another in a different scent…much cheaper than Suki.

Foils/One time use:


*DHC Velvet Skin Coat Makeup Primer* – I liked this.
*Korres Antiaging Primer – *ok.
*Make Up Forever HD Primer – *not a fan.
*Hourglass Immaculate Liquid Powder Foundation x 2* – I think I tried this before and I don’t remember caring for it. This time I felt it worked a little better. I don’t know if it was the way I applied it or if I used less, or more, but it was pretty nice.
*Givenchy Le Rouge Matte Lip Color* – wasn’t a fan of the color (Mandarine Bolero) or the formula.
*Loreal Youth Code Pore Vanisher* – Nope…no pores vanished.
*Benefit They’re Real Remover x 3* – worked well, but I won’t buy because of the price.
*Boscia Tsubaki Cleansing Oil-Gel x 4* – I really liked this. Smelled great and was effective without drying out my face. I probably have a life time supply of face wash, but if I ever run out, I’ll consider this one.
*Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser – *ok.
*DHC Deep Cleansing Oil – *ok.
*Unknown Brand Cleansing and Makeup Remover Towelette* – took these home from a hotel during a business trip. Works well at removing makeup when I don’t feel up to doing the whole routine. Good for once in a while.
*Nature’s Gate Cleansing Milk* – ok.
*Nature’s Gate Moisturizer – *ok.
*DHC* *Moisturize Concentrated Eye Cream  - *worked fine.
*DHC Moisturize Extra Nighttime Moisture* – pretty nice.
*Mario Badescu Seaweed Night Cream* – meh.
*Miracle Skin Transformer Miracle Revival Mud Mask* – I wish it lived up to its claims of reducing redness. Or maybe it does over time, but the amount in the foil pack wasn’t enough to test that claim. Smelled absolutely horrendous. Like river mud…gross! I wouldn’t buy for that reason alone.
*Hairkop Obliphica Treatment Hair Serum* – didn’t like as much as other oils I’ve tried.
*DryBar Texas Tea Volumizing Shampoo and Conditioner X 2 – *wouldn’t buy, but it was ok.
*Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Shampoo – *This was nice. I may purchase this someday.
*R+Co Bel Air Smoothing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner X 2 – *I liked this ok.

Perfume Samples:


*Sage + Fasten mini roller ball in Common Sense *– I liked the smell of this, but it didn’t last on me. Not even an hour.
*Nest Passiflora* – nice enough.
*English Laundry* – just ok. Wouldn’t purchase.
*Lavanila Vanilla Grapefruit – *didn’t care for.
*Tokyomilk/Dark Wisdom No 26* – loved this and it lasted forever on me. I can see repurchasing this if I ever run out of other perfumes.
*Clean Skin* – liked this one too, although I don’t think there is a Clean fragrance that I don’t like.

Tossed or gave to my daughters (this was the month I really cleaned house. I decided I didn’t need all of the makeup I own - especially if I want to purchase some fresh, new colors):


*Bare Minerals Ready Touch Up Veil* – chalky and didn’t blend in well.
*Julep Strawberry Mint Lip Balm* – It tasted terrible and didn’t do anything for me. I have plenty of lip balms…I do not need to keep trying to use something I hate. Out it goes!
*Assorted Blushes* (dupes of colors in brands I like better, etc) - Be a Bombshell in Sweet Cheeks, Estee Lauder Blush Palette, the Balm InStain Swiss Dot, Be a Bombshell The One Stick in Sunset.
*Assorted Highlighters* – Benefit Watt’s Up and High Beam, Dermablend Quick Fix Illuminator.
*Assorted Lipsticks – to*o many to list!
*Body Shop Eye Shadow Mystery Blue*
*Beauty Blender Pure* – I didn’t like the fact that it was white and that I could never get it as clean as I liked, even with using the Beauty Blender Cleanser. But, I do love using a BB, so I’ll stick to the pink from now on.
*Julep Konjac Sponge* – I like Boscia’s better.


----------



## OohLala21 (Nov 11, 2014)

*October Empties*

*Full Size:*

Olay Fresh Effects Makeup Remover wipes - ok, but not my favorite

Soap &amp; Glory The Righteous Butter lotion - love the scent but wasn't thick enough for me

Soap &amp; Glory Clean On Me - love the scent but didn't moisturize 

BBW Cucumber Melon Deep Cleansing hand soap - one of my favorite scents 

SheScentIt Riche Moisture Masque - didn't moisturize my hair that well, not a fan 

Ole Henriksen Truth Serum - HG 

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip eyeliner (Warm nude eyes) - LOVE

*Deluxe:*

Dove body mist (Pomegranate &amp; Lemon Verbana) - pleasantly surprised with this

Smashbox Gloss (Tease) - Nice color, not a fan of the applicator brush or formula 

BeeKind Body Lotion - not moisturizing at all 

Murad Oil Control Mattifier - would consider repurchasing 

Anastasia Brow Gel - one of my favorites

Too Faced Glamour Gloss (Pillow Talk) - love the formula


----------



## CaseyR (Nov 12, 2014)

Ended up running out of my Shiseido Radiant Lifting Foundation (while in the process of getting ready to go out last night) lol.  Anyway, I've actually grown to quite like this one, and went out to purchase a replacement this morning.  I find it has excellent coverage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 12, 2014)

Eeps it has been MONTHS since I've posted to this thread, but I want to get back on track with doing it monthly! I'll combine my September and October empties into one post since I didn't have much in October! Here are the items I finished and my thoughts on whether I'd buy them again.

I can't get my formatting to work so they are going under a spoiler!



Spoiler



*Full size:*


*Bite Beauty Agave Lip Mask: *LOVE this stuff for night time, will buy again and again.
*Macadamia shampoo:* Really liked the full Macadamia system, but a bit pricey!
*Macadamia conditioner: *Again, I really liked using the full Macadamia system at once...but pricey!
*John Freida Curl Enhancing Mousse:* Used to be my HG, now I'm medium on it. Too bad I have so many back ups!
*Koh Gen Do Cleansing water* (the small full size): LOVE this, just wish it weren't so pricey!
*Revlon Just Bitten Balm Stain in Honey Beige:* Really liked this and would probably re-buy in the future, but need a break after panning it for a while!
*Origins Checks and Balances:* My HG gentle cleanser, so yes!
*HoG Fall Air Butter Bomb:* Meh, didn't love the scent and not that moisturizing. Will probably stick to Lush in the future for bath bombs. [i realized later than HoG are the crumble type! Have since had better experiences]
*Lush Butterball bath bomb:* I bought this a while ago, wondering if it had expired? Not as fizzy or moisturizing as I've come to expect from Lush. 
*Deluxe size*:


*Tocca Hand Cream in Giulietta (travel size): *Not my favorite scent. 
*Molton Brown Warming Eucalyptus body wash:* Very awakening scent for morning, but probably won't buy.
*Caudalie Cleansing Water:* Meh, not great for taking eye makeup off. Okay for a nice all-over face cleanse.
*Tocca Hand Cream in Cleopatra: *No-did not like this scent!
*Dr. Dennis Gross Clinical Concentrate Radiance Booster: *Couldn't really tell if I was seeing results or not? I prefer my HG (OH Truth Serum)
*Target makeup removing wipes:* No--smelled like baby wipes. Prefer YesTo.
*Ole Henriksen Invigorating Night Gel:* Yes, my HG for summer! Switching to something else for winter though.
*Blinc mascara:* My HG! Making myself use up some other samples first, but I love this.
*Jergens BB Body:* I liked this for summer! Gave some nice color and smoothing
*Antica Farmacista Begamot &amp; Ocean Aria Body Wash:* Didn't lather or moisturize well. Dislike.
*First Aid Beauty body lotion: *I ended up using this as a hand cream because I was running low, and it worked fine!
*Smashbox Camera Ready BB Cream:* Really liked this- more than I expected to. Good amount of coverage, smoothing, stays on. Maybe a little too dark for winter though.
*Suave Smoothing body lotion:* Didn't care for the shea scent, so no.
*Ole Henriksen Eye Lift:* Not sure it was particularly effective? Prefer a creamier texture.
*Tarte Lipsurgence Matte Generous:* This was from last year's holiday set. Not sure I love the matte Lipsurgences? I prefer other matte formulas more.
*Algenist Firming &amp; Lifting Cream: *Liked this quite a bit more than I expected to! I'm going to check out more of the Algenist line.
*BBW Warm Vanilla Sugar body wash*: A freebie--I'd take a free one again for sure!

*Foils/perfume samples:*


*Harvey Prince Hello:* Liked it but not an OMG love.
*Atelier Cologne Vanilla Insensee: *One of my all time favorites! I own a bigger bottle.
*Algenist Genius Anti-Aging Cream (x2):* Texture was nice, but hard to say whether it was effective after a few uses
*Caualie Premier Cru*: Fine and no breakouts. Hard to see results from a foil though.
*Boscia SPF 30 face moisturizer: *This might be specific and prissy, but I really didn't like the color of it (dingy beige)


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 14, 2014)

I like to post every time I finish 10 products.  I like the goal of a number and because I use deluxe and full size, I feel so accomplished if I can post twice a month. Here we go:
 
*Deluxe:*

*Origins Checks and Balances Cleanser ~ *I really liked this cleanser.  I used it at night to take of my makeup. I would use again.  Not going to repurchase now as I have many Origins Cleansers to use.

*Paula's Choice Resist C15 Super Booster ~* I had a love/hate with this for awhile.  But, my skin appeared brighter after consistently using for many weeks.  So, I purchased full size. 

*Vichy Liftactiv Nuit ~ *I got this in GLOSSYBOX.  This is a very moisturizing moisturizer.  Not easy to find for some reason.  I have 2 more deluxe sizes and will use both.

*Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleRest24 Pure Retinol Express Smoothing Eye Mask ~* This seemed a bit hokey when I put the two pads on.  My under eye area felt tacky afterwards.  But, the next day, I liked the way my skin felt and looked.  I would use again but, not repurchase.

*Estee Lauder Resilience Lift Night Firming/Sculpting Face and Neck Cream ~* This came in an awesome GWP.  I didn't love the feel of this but it may be because I was trying to use it under makeup.  It was sticky.  But, it is a night cream so, I am to blame there.  However, I did use it on my neck every day. 

*Full Size:*
 
*Alex an Ani Hand Cream ~* This came from GLOSSYBOX.  I loved the smell and loved the feeling.  It took me months to finish up so, I won't buy again.  But, if I ever got a deluxe sample I would be happy.

*Estee Lauder Perfectly Clean Foam Cleanser/ purifying mask ~* A favorite Cleanser that I kept in the shower.  First cleanser I have liked in a very long time.  I discovered Origins recently so, I have lots of favorites now.  I have a deluxe of this and many other cleansers to try.  So, this won't be a repurchase for awhile.

*Caldrea Tea Olive Lime Lotion ~ *Again, from Glossy.  They have hooked me up pretty good.  This was a full size I got in the Mother's day box.  I was so excited to get this because I loved the deluxe body wash sample they sent.  But, this was more lime smelling than the wash.  It took me a long time to use it so, it became a shaving lotion and was great.  These products aren't cheap and not easy to get.  I would try another scent but, don't plan to purchase.

*Clinique Gel Eye Liner - Brown ~ *This was my first gel eye liner and is as old as the hills.  All labeling is worn so no idea the real color. Not a repurchase but, a good formula if I fall back in love with gel eye liners.

*Perfume Vial:*
 
*Elizabeth James Nirvana white ~ *If I purchased myself perfume - this would be it.  I love the scent.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 17, 2014)

D'oh!  I just realized that I forgot to post my October empties!!  Here we go:

*FULL SIZE:*

Ulta beauty smoothie 3 in 1 in Yum Yum Berry-smelled really good, but I use them as bubble bath and they don't work as well as my beloved Avon bubble bath

Freeman barefoot cracked heels-love love this stuff, really helps with dry feet, I've already got another one 

Lush Northern Lights bath bomb-this was SO cool, would buy again

Lush Lord of Misrule bath bomb-again, LOVE, would buy again

Lush Rose Jam bubbleroon-it was nice, but I like other Lush products better

Etude House avocado seed hair pack-I really liked this, it came with the hair treatment and a serum, I used up the hair treatment part, but still have the serum, I use it on days when my hair feels extra dry, smelled REALLY good, a nice, light scent

*SAMPLE SIZE:*

B&amp;BW signature vanilla coconut body lotion-love coconut, love this scent, would buy when I get through the 4,598 body lotions I have

Vaseline Intensive Care water resistant lotion-found this in my hubby's house and just wanted to use it up, it was lotion, nothing special, smelled nice

1 tube of hotel shampoo

1 tube hot oil treatment for hair-got in a 2 pack at the dollar store of all places, I liked as much as the last one I used, would purchase again if I'm at the dollar store

1 travel bottle of who knows what-one of those pack it yourself kind that my hubby took on a trip, it sat in the shower forever so I used it as bubble bath

Mario Badescu special cucumber lotion-I loved this, once I get through some of my stash, I may purchase

Escada Joyful perfume sample-little wipe on a card, smelled OK, doubt I'd purchase, I have about a million perfumes to get through

Love to Love jasmine &amp; sparkling mimosa perfume sample-another card sample, it was OK

Dr Jart water max sleeping mask-Sephora sample, smelled really good and my cheeks felt really nice the next morning

Fortune Cookie Soap lemon drop it like it's hot face scrub-ok, I know people raved about this but I HATED it, it was SO scratchy, it felt like it was tearing my face up, I ended up using it as a foot scrub.  I even tried it on my elbows and it felt too rough for them.  Will NOT be purchasing this.  I didn't even like the scent.  Also, the design of this little tube was TERRIBLE, you could hardly get anything out of it.  I still have the walnut one from the fall box to try.  I hope it's not like this one!

*MASKS:*

MJCare Green Caviar mask-nice

MJCare brightening mask-this one was nice, too

MJCare Coenzyme Q10 mask-another nice one

The Face Shop sparkling apple mask-this one stung a little bit, and not sure it really did anything

Freeman blue agave paper mask-not sure if this one one that people were having problems with, but it was OK for me

Etude House rich butter foot mask-not sure it did anything, my feet didn't really feel any softer after using it

That's all for October, and I already have a small stash for November.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 26, 2014)

Woot! Woot!  I got in another 10 items in the month of November.   20 total!
 
*DELUXE:*

*Origins* Clear Improvement Charcoal Mask - This was good.  But, I really need something to help clean out my pores.  Still searching.

*Sisley* Black Rose Cream Mask - I got this in a glossybox.   I don't like masks that you leave on.  I have had some clogging and this may have done it.

*BVLGARI *Eau Parfumée au thé vert conditioner - I used this in the shower as a shaving cream.  Didn't excite me as a conditioner.

*Benefit* They're real mascara - At first I liked this.  But, its a sticky, kinda clumpy mascara.  When I finished this and switched to something else, I realized that this was not what I wanted to use. 

*Clinique* Superbalm moisturizing gloss - Ginger - I have had this forever.  The tip is plastic for dispensing directly on lips.  It had a hard nub/defect on it that scratched.  I liked the color so I endured it.

*GlamGlow* Thirsty Mud - Another leave on mask.  don't like. Smells like coconut/suntan lotion. 
 
*FOIL*

*GlamGlow* Power Mud - This burned so, I didn't leave it on long enough.  I wish I did because my skin did feel good afterwards.  I would like to try again.

*Perfume sample*:

*Tocca* Florence - sweet smelling and leaning towards old lady.  
 
*FULL SIZE:*
 
*Wen* Sweet Almond Mint Cleansing Conditioner - My first bottle.  My fine hair has never looked better.  My hairdresser asked me why I came in as my hair was in good shape.  She wanted to know what I was doing.  Ultimate compliment!

*Organic Indulgence* Silkening Body Lotion - nothing special.


----------



## goldendarter (Nov 28, 2014)

Since I'm going to be busy for the next few days I'm going ahead and posting my empties for this month. Sometimes I wonder where all these samples come from! It never seems like I have that many sitting around but then I have a ton of them by the end of the month. Glad I'm mostly done with all my foils that had been sitting around and I'm making good progress with my full size and deluxe samples!

Full Size:

*Missha Perfect BB Deep Cleansing Oil - *Lovely oil. Smelled nice and worked great. Probably won't repurchase because I prefer balms though.
*Origins Clear Improvements Charcoal Mask *- This was ok. I liked the texture but I don't know that I was impressed with the results. Made my skin feel ok, but I didn't see any visible improvements. 
*YBF Perfect Prep Face Primer (New Beauty Test Tube)* - Ok, but I don't think it really helped with staunching the oil on my face through the day. It might have even made it worse.
*Finco Cosmetic Body Essence (Memebox)* - I didn't expect anything from this, but after a few weeks I noticed an evening of the skin tone of my arms! Really want to rebuy but I can't find it anywhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*Maybelline Clean Express! Makeup Remover* - I'm not a fan of dual phase removers in general but this was ok. Made my eyes really foggy when I used it though. 
*No7 Beautiful Skin Purifying Exfoliant* - The beads in this were quite harsh, and I wouldn't rebuy because I got it before I knew about the bad microbeads. Felt ok, and quite refreshing though. 
*Aloxxi Dry Shampoo (Allure Box)* - So awful. Made my hair feel wet, left a weird film that would stay on my fingers and would transfer on anything I touched throughout the day. Worked ok besides those major drawbacks though.
*Blistex Medicated Lip Balm* - This is the teal packaged one. It's one of my favorite to use and I'll be rebuying.
*Philosophy Amazing Grace Shower Gel *- This is the 32oz jar. Took me forever to finish, but I'm proud that I finally did!
*A'Pieu Ylang Ylang Shower Gel* - Stopped using this for about two months to power finish the Philosophy gel and when I went to use it again it had turned a weird darker color and smelled wrong... So it's being trashed. More "trash" than an "empty", but it was almost done anyway.
*Blistex Five Star Lip Protection*
 
Deluxe Size:
*Missha Sensual Fantasy Body Wash* - Hilarious name, mediocre body wash.
*CNP Cleansing Perfecta (Memebox)* - Not a fan of gel cleansers, but it was ok.
*Dr Brant Vacuum Cleaner Mask (BirchBox)* - Really cool! Not sure how effective it is, but it's fun to use!
*K6 Skin Care Facial Cleanser *
*Marcelle 8 in 1 Power Serum (Birch Box) - *Felt more like a primer since it was so heavily silicone. Didn't feel like it did anything.
*IOPE Bio Essence (Memebox)* - This was my second bottle and I don't feel like it did anything for my skin.
*Amika Perk Up Dry Shampoo (Birchbox)* - It was ok. Smelled nice. 
*Amika Nourishing Mask (BirchBox) *- Very nice. Liked the smell and made my hair feel soft. Didn't seem to moisturize my ends very well though which is what I look for in a hair mask.
*Fresh Rose Face Mask (Haute Look Beauty Bag) *- Liked the idea, smell, and texture. Didn't think it did anything _at all _for my face which makes it's price ridiculous to me. 
*L'Oreal Total Repair Extreme Shampoo and Conditioner (Sample Society)* - These seemed to make my hair feel heavy. I've used the hair mask in this line and loved it, but these were just too much for my hair.
*A-True Sweet Song Black Tea Cleansing Water (Memebox) *- Really liked the smell and texture but it didn't seem to remove all of my eye makeup. 
*A-True Vanilla Bean Body Wash (Memebox) *- LOVE the smell. Won't repruchase since it's hard to find and costs more than a body wash should though.
*Beauty Protector Protect and Oil (Birch Box)* - Still love it! I have one more sample to go before I buy the full size!
*Beauty Protector Protect and Treat (Birch Box)* - Was so excited to use this but it disappointed me. Smells amazing, as this entire line does, but it didn't so anything at all for my hair. 
*Epice Therapeutic Moisturizer* - Nice, light day-time moisturizer. Won't rebuy because there are so many other options out there.
*Epice Hydrating Cleanser *- Was not impressed with this. Didn't even feel like it was cleansing my face.
*Danahan Anti-Wrinkle Essence (Memebox)* - This taught me that my face is sensitive to ginseng. So there's that. It seemed to work fine on my neck though.
*Dr Hauschka Lemon Lemongrass Body Wash (Birchbox?)* - Again, I hate lemon smells, and this was a totally underwhelming product. Just like all products from this company that I have tried.
*Camille Beckman Tuscan Honey Hand Lotion *- LOVE! I heart every hand lotion I have used from this company and will continue to buy tons of tubes of them.
*Philosophy Hope in a Jar Moisturizer *- Yet another Philosophy facial product I hate. This was not moisturizing at all. It felt like it turned into water when it touched my face and almost like it dried my skin out. 
*Ren Glycol Lactic Radiance Renewal Mask* - Not sure what this was supposed to do, but it felt and smelled like smearing apple sauce on my face. 
*Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive* - This did not give me consistent experiences and I'm not sure why. I tried to control for my uses of it, but sometimes it burned, sometimes I didn't feel anything. I don't think I ever really saw any results.
*N4 Volumizing Shampoo (BirchBox)*
*Lubriderm Daily Moisture Lotion*
 
 
Foils:
*Glam Glow Supermud *- Glad I was finally able to try this! But it made me want to splurge on the full size at some point in the future.
*Mizon Vita Lemon Powders (Peach and Lily) *- I used this totally incorrectly because I didn't realize that it was going to fizz all over the place. Don't like lemon anyway, so I'm not upset at the loss.
*Becca Ever Matte Poreless Primer*
*Klairs Rich Moist Soothing Cream -* Lovely heavy finishing cream.
 
 
Wash-Off/Sheet Masks:
*Pure Smile Japanese Sake Sheet Masks x2 (Memebox)* - I LOVE these! Mostly, because they smell exactly like Sake! They are pretty moisturizing as well. Will definitely be rebuying.
*Etude House Tea Tree Sheet Mask *
*Sally's Box Delight Ceramide Hydrogel Mask **(Memebox)** -* LOVE hydros!
*Purederm Wrinkle Reducer Gel Patches (Memebox) - *Not sure how these are supposed to reduce wrinkles?
*The Face Shop Blackhead Out Nose Strip (Beauteque BB)*
*Skinfood Rice Wash Off Mask*
*Skinfood Egg White Pore Mask*


----------



## cinderpacey (Nov 30, 2014)

*November Empties*

*Full Size*

*Pantene frizzy to smooth shampoo*

*Philosophy Loveswept shampoo, bath and shower gel-*I really liked this scent.  Unsure if I would buy again.  I got this at TJMaxx.  It was still a bit spendy, I feel like other brands are just as good.  I had a really hard time squeezing the bottle towards the end.

*BBW Cozy Vanilla Cream deep cleansing hand cream-*this initially smelled good but it had an after smell of wet cat food.  This is the second carmel color soap I've had and have found both formulas to be super runny.

*BBW A Walk in the Woods deep cleansing hand soap-*loved this scent, would definitely buy again. 

*Into the Wild Body Lotion-*Meh. Was ok, nothing special.  I think I've had this for quite a while, I just wanted to be done with it.

*Skintimate lotionized shave gel-*a staple.

*Yes to Cucumbers face wipes-* I decided I didn't like these awhile back, because I got a good deal I tried them again.  Still don't like them.  They burn my face.

*Thymes Kimono Rose Bath Salts-* Picked this up at their warehouse sale.  This brand is too spendy for me to buy retail but find it at their annual warehouse sale, sold!  Love, love, love their annual sale!

*Deluxe Size*

*The Body Shop Shea Body Whip*-Love this.  Love the formula. 

*Acure Moroccan Argan Oil Shampoo and Conditioner-* BB item.  Once I used this I fell in love with it.  Makes my hair feel super soft.  Have already repurchased the full size.

*Neil George Conditioner-* Where do I start with this.  A horrible, horrible product. This felt like it stripped my hair and it was super snarly after washing.  Finished this up as a shaving cream.  God awful product.

*KenetMD body lotion-* I think my husband picked this up at a hotel.  I was pleasantly surprised with the formula.  It had a light floral scent.

*Benefit It's Potent eye cream-* I found this to lighten my under eye area.  I was sold when a friend told me my under eye looked good and we weren't even talking about product.  Have since gotten the full size.

*Nourish Organic Moisturizing Cream Face Cleanser, Cucmber + Watercress-* IPSY item. Mixed feelings about this one.  Afterwards it left my skin feeling very, very soft.  During cleansing it felt like it stripped my face.  If I ran my fingers across my face it would get caught, if that makes any sense. I hated that feeling but did like the end result.  It  had a really weird scent, almost off putting but not quite.

*Suave Moroccan Infusion body lotion-* Not impressed.

*Nugg Revitilizing Face Mask:Flaxseed and Peppermint-*  BB item. They should call this acid in a jar.  Left this on for the allotted time and put the extra on my neck.  I'm going to go with it was the peppermint, but I'm not sure it if was a chemical burn or an allergic reaction. My face felt hot and you could see some telltale signs of redness but my neck, oh my neck, you could see the exact outline of where I had gotten the product.  It was raised, red, itchy, hot, and slightly painful.  I've never gotten anything like that before.  Won't be trying anymore of their products!!

*Lady Primrose Lemongrass Grapefruit Body Wash-* we got this on our honeymoon, almost 5 years ago!!  My husband used this.  I think he was hanging on to it to have a reminder but I was tired of seeing the last 1/4 of the bottle left so I finished it off.  I'm impressed, the scent had not turned at all.  For that fact alone I would buy if I ever came across it at a good price.

*GlamGlow Supermud Clearing- *I either got this in IPSY or Glossybox.  Love it.  I have lucked out and found it at TJMaxx and repurchased it.  I would be hesitant to buy for full price elsewhere but to find it half off, I don't think twice.  A nice splurge.

*Foils*

*GlamGlow Brightmud eye treatment-*Also found these at TJMaxx.  I think they make my under eye feel softer.  I'll take all the help I can get during the winter.

*Kate Somerville Anti-Aging Replenishing Serum-* the next morning my skin felt incredibly soft.  I honestly wasn't expecting to be able to notice anything but I did like how this went on and the next morning result.  My skin is beyond dry right now.  I may repurchase this at a later time when I go thru all my various samples.

*Curel Rough Skin Rescue-*A nice thick formula. May repurchase.  My hands are dying this winter.

*Tossed*

*NYC Black eyeliner-*was in the mood if I don't love it, toss it.

*Revlon Colorstay Gel Envy nail polish-pocket aces-*it was a nice bright coral color.  I've tried this a few times and just can't get the formula to work for me.  Thick and super goopy and just bad coverage for me.  Makes all my ridges stick out.  I've got plenty of colors I do love and this is taking up real estate.

*Nicka K nail polish- *Ipsy item.  An odd taupish, greyish, brownish color.  No clue how to describe it.  It isn't something I would ever look twice at.  Never used, has now separated out a blush tone on top and will not remix.

Not a great month for empties.  I say it every time but doing this monthly forces me to use product.  I want to see that bag full!  I'm hoping December will be better.


----------



## jaylilee (Nov 30, 2014)

From my blog, since I'm too lazy to retype all this... my november empties:

1. *Covergirl clumpcrusher by lashblast*:  it was nice enough. Gave my lashes a bit of length and separated them nicely with no clumps. However I am more of a volume girl, and so had to pair this with something else to get the effect I wanted. The wand also hurt my lashline. Too prickly. Will not repurchase (unless they get rid of that horrid wand).

2. *Wet N Wild Megalast retractable eyeliner in Navy:* Gorgeous color but the formula is very dry. Glad to be finished with this. Will not repurchase.

3. *Vitabath body wash in cupcake cotoure/dreamy pink frosting:* LOVE this stuff. I need a few gallons of it please. It smells like frosting without being overpowering or clogging, left my skin soft and a little goes a long way. I got this little sample in a swap and I'm in love. Will Repurchasewhen I'm done with other stuff.

4. *Tarte double ended long wearing liner from their eye cotoure collection *(came with the palette): It turned on me so quickly and it smells like tar. The black end comes off in chunks. Tossing! I have liners that are way better performing after years. Will not/Cannot repurchase (limited collection, and even if I could, I wouldn't.)

5.* Siren by Paris Hilton perfume:* Totally gone! It lasted ages. It was a nice scent, and very office appropriate for me (not too flowery or intense), but eh.... Not my cup of tea anyways. Flowery all day errrr day. The one thing I would say is that this scent does not fade easily, which is great because I'm one of those people that hates reapplying perfume. I could still smell it on my clothes come midnight after having applied it at 6am before work. Fantastic longevity (and probably why it took ages to finish). It's a lovely "grown up" scent, but still not in love. Will not repurchase.

6.  *RMCA Shinto 1 and 2 Foundation samples:* Good God I love the creamy consistency of this foundation but the colors are soooooo off. I am sure RCMA makes a more yellow one so I will continue my search. Might repurchase.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2014)

You're all so inspiring! I kind of forget about this thread periodically.  I'm starting to try to use up my stash, especially of samples, so I've just set aside a box to put my empties in so I remember!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 30, 2014)

A decent month this month, and I've got a few items that are on their last legs and will be finished up early in December! My empties and thoughts on whether I'd repurchase them--

*Full size:*

*Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation:* This is my HG!
*L'Occitane Shea hand cream (the small full size):* HG hand cream, so yes!

*Benefit Gimme Brow - Light/Medium:* Yes--nice for easy days or to set powder products. I might get the darker color next time. 
*Benefit Fake Up:* It was okay, but not HG status. I was happy to finally get through this--won't buy again in the near future. 
*Up&amp;Up Eye Makeup Remover:* Okay--good not great. Would buy again in a pinch, but not HG for me.
*BBW Foaming Hand Soap - Kitchen Lemon:* Our favorite kitchen soap!
*BBW Foaming Hand Soap - Farmstand Apple: *My fiancee's a big fan of all things apple, so I'm sure we'll get this again next fall!
*Haus of Gloi Whipped Cream Soap - Pumpkin Queen:* Such a fun texture! I will definitely keep buying these in various seasonal scents (and already have!)

*Haus of Gloi Maplewood Butter Bomb:* Maybe not this scent, but yes on the product! So moisturizing!
*Haus of Gloi Pumpkins! Butter Bomb:* Eh, the least moisturizing out of the HoG butter bombs I tried so far. But the scent was good!


*Lush Butterbear Bath Bomb:* So moisturizing! Not a very strong smell, but I'd buy again!



*Deluxe size:*

*Carol's Daughter Monoi shampoo:* This was okay? I probably wouldn't buy, but I liked the sample. 

*Benefit They're Real mascara:* Ehhh I'd consider keeping a sample in the future, but wouldn't purchase for myself. Just too wet to really hold a good curl. 

*Haus of Gloi Pumpkin Butter mini - Pumpkin Queen:* My fiancee: "You smell like a candle." Pretty much my goal in life, so yay.

*Fortune Cookie Soap Whipped Cream mini - Wicked Good:* This smelled amazing! Loved it!
*Camille Beckman Morelia Monarch Body Butter:* I used it as a hand lotion, and it was a little greasy for that purpose. Don't like the smell enough/prefer indie products.
*Foils:*

*Tatcha Ageless Revitalizing Eye Cream:* Not enough to really tell, but this was kind of  toothick?
*Algenist Complete Eye Renewal Balm:* Moisturizing! Have a deluxe size I'm currently trying as well and liking a lot!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 30, 2014)

I'll be posting more empties soon (mainly bath/skincare), but wanted to celebrate that I used up TWO MAKEUP ITEMS this month!  I almost never finish makeup stuff, but I've been working on wearing them every day and managed to get them GONE!

- Bare Minerals Veil in Translucent (the deluxe sample size in the Sephora Sun Kit this year!) loved it, very soft, very matte, had SPF, was actually sad to see this one go!  

- Rimmel Show Off Lip Laquer in Solstice - Perfect, perfect pink!  Very neutral, but NOT brown!  Thank goodness I have a backup, because I would have cried if I couldn't wear this anymore!  Can't wait to bust out the new one!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 30, 2014)

Another great month. I focused on using all of the foils that I got from the multiple Sephora orders I made in October.

Items used up in November:

Full Size:


*Boscia Pink Peppermint Blotting Linens* – Love these.
*Sheer Cover Concealer Duo* – liked this fairly well. Good coverage and great match for my skin tone.
*Le Metier De Beaute Daily Refresh Tonic* – This was really nice. I won’t purchase because of the price, but it was delightful to use and the packaging was so chic.
*Degree Body Responsive Anti-perspirant *– works well.
*Sephora Pearl Mask* – I liked this a lot and have a couple more to use.
*Bath Bombs (Fortune Cookie Soap Co Sunshine Superman, LUSH Shoot for the Stars &amp; Golden Wonder)* - I loved all of these.
Deluxe Size:


*Bare Minerals Marvelous Moxie Lipgloss in Maverick* – I love the Moxie lipglosses, but wasn’t a huge fan of the chunky glitter. I kept it in my car for when I needed something on my lips. Good to finish a lippie. Although I probably go through more lippies than any other type of cosmetic, except for maybe foundation.
*Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick (Liar)* – a really great nude for me.
*Lorac Porefection Mattifying Face Primer* – I thought this worked ok.
S*mashbox Photo Finish More than Primer* – I like this a lot better than the one in the clear tube. Even though I don’t have oily skin, I thought it felt better on my skin.
*Marcelle BB Cream* – nice color for me. I would consider purchasing when I was out of other foundations and BB creams.
*OA Face Oil* – okay.
*Paula’s Choice Skin Recovery Super Antioxidant Serum* – okay.
*Fresh Seaberry Moisturizing Face Oil X 3* – liked this quite a bit.
*Ole Henriksen Protect the Truth SPF 50+ sunscreen* – okay.
*Caudalie Vinosource Crème Sorbet* – Love this!
*Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum* – of course, I loved it!
*Peter Thomas Roth Laser-Free Resurfacing Eye Serum* – I didn’t notice any spectacular results, but it at least seemed pretty hydrating.
*Not Soap Radio Intensive Positive Luck Bubbles for Bath &amp; Shower* – loved the scent of this.
*Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich Body Wash* – I liked this one.
*Extended Stay America Massaging Body Bar* – used this to wash make up brushes and my beauty blender and for that purpose, it worked just fine.
*Bliss Grapefruit + Aloe Body Butter* – really nice.
*Crabtree &amp; Evelyn Revitalising Conditioner* – okay.
*Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Conditioner* – okay.
*Hairkop Obliphica Intensive Leave In Moisturizing Cream* – okay.
*Dove Pure Care Dry Oil* – Liked this a lot.
Foils/One time use:


*100% Pure French Lavender Hand Buttercream* – I really liked this. Loved the scent; loved how it felt on my hands.
*Cotz Face Sunscreen* – I like the texture of Cotz Suncreen. I may purchase this once I’m all done with the other sunscreens that I have.
*Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Powder Duo Carded Sample* – this was ok, but I didn’t like it enough that I would purchase.
*Becca Ever Matte Poreless Priming Perfector* – This worked great.
*Dr. Hauschka Regenerations Serum* &amp; Cream– this was expired, but I used it before I realized it. Not enough product to form an opinion.
*Omorovicza Thermal Cleansing Balm* – I absolutely adore this cleanser and I grab samples whenever I can. I would never purchase it because it is ridiculously expensive, so I will enjoy it when I can get samples.
*Garnier Clean Nourishing Cleansing Oil* - I liked this alot and the price is much more my speed. Although I'm not sure I will ever need to actually buy cleanser at this point. So much in my hoard.
*First Aid Beauty Face Cleanser x 4* – worked nicely.
*Jurlique Purely Bright Radiance Serum* – Not really enough of a sample to tell.
*Lancome Genifique Youth Activating Concentrate x 4* – ok.
*Caudalie Vinosource Crème Sorbet* – Love this!
*Le Metier De Beaute Revitalizing Anti-Aging Day Cream* – ok.
*Le Metier De Beaute Revitalizing Anti-Aging Night Cream* – ok.
*Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Radiance Lotion x 5– *I didn’t like the smell, but it worked ok.
*Korres Antiageing &amp; Antiwrinkle Face Serum x 4* – It was ok.
*Avon Anew Vitale Night Cream* – not really enough product to form an opinion.
*Caudalie Premier Cru La Crème Riche* x 5 – I truly love this moisturizer. If money were no option, I’d purchase this. In the meantime, I really enjoy any samples that come my way.
*Dove Sensitive Skin Body Wash* – I hated the packaging it was in…one of those plastic, foil backed sample that is so hard to get the product out of. I like the body wash well enough and if I ever run out of body wash, I can see myself purchasing this.
*Ogx Sea Mineral Moisture, Ogx Coconut Water, Ogx Kukui Oil, Drybar Texas Tea Shampoo and Conditioner (x2) packets* – all okay. I liked the Kukui Oil one the best.
*Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Moisture Retention Shampoo* – doesn’t lather as much as I like, but it is sulfate free.
Perfume Samples:


*Clean Skin Mini Rollerball – *Love this scent.
*Sage + Fasten Honest* – another really lovely scent.
*Marc Jacobs Daisy* – another one that I really like. I have several samples that I’ll use and if they have the samples at Sephora, I always choose this fragrance.
*Tokyomilk Dark Destiny 79 Mini Rollerball* – a nice floral…a little too something for me. Not sure what, but it’s not my favorite. I wouldn’t purchase.
*Clean Cool Cotton* – love this and have a few more samples to use.
*Dolce &amp; Gabana Light Blue* – This is one of my very favorite fragrances. I have several sample vials and when I run out of samples, I will definitely purchase.
*Replica Beach Walk – *smells just what a walk on the beach should. Very summery. I liked it.
*Atelier Cologne Bois Blonds* – Not my favorite Atelier scent, but I still like it.
Tossed


*Vbeaute Lip Spread Anti-Age Tinting Lip Gloss* – I’ve been using this off and on (keep it at my desk in my home office) since July or so, and I just realized that this has color to it. It’s self adjusting and the color it adjusts too is an unflattering hot pink on me. For some reason, I’ve just never seen myself in a mirror after using it, lol. It also seems to dry out my lips.
*Le Metier De Beaute Peau Vierge Anti-Aging Complexe* – this was heartbreaking to toss since it was such a pricey item, but the color just did not work for me. It just really gave me an orangey cast that did not work.
*Soho Eye Shadow Brush* – too big to work well. It made more of a mess than anything. I just never reached for it, so it was time to get it out of the way.
*Benefit Stay Don’t Stray Eye Shadow Primer* – this started to separate and it just gross when I pumped it out of the bottle.
*Missha Sheer Cover BB Cream* – this was too dark for me, but other than that, I loved the coverage. And this one didn’t make me break out in hives like the other Missha BB Cream I tried. I’d probably love it in the appropriate color.
*Tokyomilk Rose Water Lip Balm* – I loved the scent, but it seemed to really dry my lips out. Plus, I’m not a fan of balms that you have to dig out of a little pot.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 30, 2014)

Just want to say that I love this thread.  I post here a couple times a month when I get to 10 products/samples finished.  This thread motivates me to finish things up.  But, I also get good ideas from everyone's lists.  Thanks!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm going to attempt, starting this coming week, to do a post every Sunday. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 30, 2014)

I didn't officially keep track this month, but a few recent ones I remember:

*sesha hydrating sheet mask* (Glossybox) - Right after I put this on, it felt like it was burning a little, especially on more sensitive parts of my face like around my eyes. After a few minutes though, it felt very cooling and hydrating. I don't think I would repurchase because of the price.

*cuppa cuppa mask* (Birchbox)* - *I used the entire tube in one use, even though I probably could have gotten 2 or 3 uses out of it. This was my pick-my-sample, and I'm glad I was able to try it out before purchasing because it's so freaking expensive. The good/bad news is that I wasn't very impressed. It felt like it was a little irritating (plumping? firming?) and was difficult to wash off. I didn't really notice a difference in my skin. No need for me to buy the full size, but the packaging is adorable.

*freeman glacial clay argile mask* (Beauty Box 5?) - I liked this mask, but it's a little messy to put on/take off because it's covered in clay. I didn't notice any immediate skin benefits, but it felt refreshing. This is a good one for a bathtub soak.

*epice exfoliator* (Ipsy) - I like this a lot. I think I like Vasanti's version a little better, but this one is definitely serviceable and has enough grit to get the job done without being scratchy.

*ecru bb cream for hair* (Ipsy) - I wasn't a fan of this. I don't really use products like this, so I used it as a conditioner, but it was kind of the consistency of cheap hotel conditioner.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 1, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld I think posting a list every Sunday is a great idea! I need to label one of my  boxes so I can put empties every week. I really need to plow through my stash of samples of Korean BB creams.


----------



## kira685 (Dec 1, 2014)

I finished up so many of my "almost there" products this month! Although, it seems like no matter how much I finish, I still seem to have so much =/

*Full Size:*


*Softsoap Exfoliating Body Wash, Sea Kissed* - I didn't find it to be exfoliating, but it had a fresh scent and lathered well.

*Herbal Essences Body Envy Volumizing Shampoo* - my sister left this in my shower after she moved out, and it was nice enough to use here and there, but not one I would purchase myself. Smelled nice in the shower though, just like I remember!

*Suave Professionals Sleek Shampoo for dry and frizzy hair* - this left my hair feeling kind of greasy, so I wouldn't purchase it again.

*L'Oreal EverStyle Volume Root Lifting Spray* - though this product says it's alcohol free, it really smelled like alcohol sometimes.. I have other similar products that I prefer, but this was a good enough gateway into root lifting sprays for me.

*Crabtree &amp; Evelyn Lavender Bath and Shower Gel* - smelled great, lathered great, but horrible packaging for the consistency of the product. It was difficult to get out because the bottle wasn't squeezable but the gel is thick. I ended up watering it down so it would flow out more easily.

*Vaseline Spray &amp; Go Moisturizer* - great for when I'm running low on time in the AM!

*e.l.f. Essential Nail Polish Remover Pads* - these are horrible! Very thin, and the remover solution the pads are soaked in is not very good. They dried out fairly quickly as well, but I just used the pads with my own remover to finish them.



*Deluxe Size:*


*Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion Skin Exfoliant* - I really like this as a scrub. It has a fresh citrus scent, and is not too abrasive. It rinses well and it seems like the abrasive bits do melt away, so it's not bad for the environment.

*Organix Brazilian Keratin Therapy Anti-Breakage Serum* - this was a nice serum, but I didn't really notice any benefits from using it as far as breakage.

*Alterna Bamboo Volume 48 Hour Sustainable Volume Spray* - this is probably my 2nd or 3rd one of these, I just really love this product and just about everything else I've tried from this line. It gives my hair a nice amount of volume that lasts throughout the day, and leaves it so that I don't need to do much as far as styling except contain the post-blowdry flyaways.

*Dr. Brandt BB Matte with signature Shinerase SPF 30* - I really liked this BB cream, one of the few I've used that actually stays matte. I did find it to be a little difficult to apply because of the thickness, but I'd purchase this instead of my usual Smashbox next time.

*Bath and Body Works PocketBac in Japanese Cherry Blossom* - one of a million of these that I have, will always repurchase in various scents just for the convenience.

*Paula's Choice Resist Ultra-Light Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum* - great lightweight serum, I feel like my skin just looks refreshed after using this.

*Clinique Acne Solutions Spot Healing Gel* - I've tried this numerous times over the years, and never really notice any benefit from it. Definitely better spot treatments out there.

*Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion* - this has just always been my go to eyeshadow base, so I collect a lot of them. I have found it to be less effective recently, not sure if they've reformulated it.

*BareMinerals Prime Time Foundation Primer* - this was old and if I didn't finish it myself, it was completely dried out. One of my first primers, I also own a full size but I just stopped wearing anything besides SPF for a while.

*Ojon Rare Blend Oil Lightweight Texture* - this was a nice oil, but seemed to still weight my hair down. I also thought it was annoying to have to shake it before using it, but that might not seem like as big of a deal in the full size packaging.

*Freeze 24-7 Anti-Aging Eye Serum* - wow, eye cream takes forever to use! This was the first eye cream I really made an effort to use at least once a day. I'm not sure I really noticed any benefits as far as dark circles go, but it kept wrinkles at bay.

*TokyoMilk Dark Handcreme in Tainted Love* - really liked the scent and texture of this handcreme.

*Caudalie Polyphenol C15 Overnight Detox OIl* - I didn't really notice any benefits from using this, though it did soak in nicely.I didn't like the scent of it at all though, it smelled like.. greenery?

*Derma e Microdermabrasion Scrub* - this smelled like the Suki exfoliating scrub to me, kind of lemony sweet. It had a creamier texture though, while the Suki is foaming. Overall, it was a nice scrub!

*BareMinerals Lash Domination Volumizing Mascara* - this was a tiny little sample that I've used a few times, so I'm counting it as done. Awful brush, I would never buy it. Can't really comment on the formula but it didn't seem to be smudgy.. if any even made it onto my lashes.

*Paula's Choice Clear Pore Normalizing Cleanser* - I didn't really notice any effect on my pore size, but it was a nice simple cleanser.



*Foils:*


*Aveeno Nourish + Strengthen Shampoo and Conditioner* - I got a lot of compliments the day I used this combination. I liked the way my hair felt, though I think it wasn't quite nourishing enough for my bleached ends.

*Garnier Fructis Damage Eraser Shampoo and Conditioner *- left my hair feeling weighed down, but also moisturized.

*Garnier Fructis Damage Eraser Reconstructing Butter* - I used this with a tea tree shampoo I found to be drying, and it was a nice balance.

*Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Total Care Nourishing Shampoo and Conditioner* - I received 7 of these shampoo/conditioner foil sets as a week long challenge to try the product. While it's a nice product, my hair seems to feel greasy a lot earlier in the day than usual.

*Bumble and Bumble Gentle Shampoo* - exactly what it says, a gentle shampoo. Nothing special.

*Bumble and Bumble Thickening Shampoo and Conditioner* - definitely made my hair feel thicker, but also made it seem like it was more of an effort to style.

*Fekkai Technician Color Care 3-minute Mask* - Nice mask, I used this with the BB Gentle Shampoo and they worked well together.

*Ole Henriksen African Red Tea See the Difference Serum* - I didn't really notice any difference in my skin while using this

*Paula's Choice Skin Perfecting 2% BHA Liquid* - I use as a toner or after another toner, depending on how my skin feels. I like the way my skin feels after using this, though sometimes I feel like it contributes to grease face later in the day.

*BareMinerals Active Cell Renewal Night Serum* - maybe I shouldn't jump from serum to serum, because I find it really difficult to tell if there are any real benefits.. especially with the few days worth you get from foil samples.



*Sheet Masks:*


*Pure Smile Placenta Essence Mask* - one of the first sheet masks I've gotten and tried from Memebox, and I really like them. 

*Hanskin Hydro Sheet Mask* - nice, calming mask, but felt like the essence was a bit stickier than others.

*Shisheido White Lucent Power Brightening Mask* - I was really excited to use this because Shisheido White Lucent products were my gateway to Sephora and higher end skincare. I could only keep the mask on for like 10 minutes though, my skin felt like it was on fire! I had to wash the essence off as well, my skin just kept getting redder and it's not sensitive by any means.

*insobeau Beauty Secret Step Up Bust Mask* - this was itchy.. glad I at least gave it a shot though!

*Tosowoong Help Me Neck Patch *- interesting. I liked the texture of it. I've been trying to pay more attention to my neck lately, so this came at a good time.



*Trash:*


*Origins Brighter by Nature SPF 35 Skin Tone Correcting Moisturizer* - the scent of this always threw me, and it wasn't the best for my oily skin so I just used it in the winter. I pulled it out to use now that the weather is getting cold, and it had separated. Seems to be discontinued by Origins as well.

*Biosilk Volumizing Therapy Texturizing Powder* - I gave this a few tries, but just couldn't get it to work without my hair just feeling either sticky or dirty.

*Cailyn Gel Eyeliner in Iron* - this was great in the beginning, but quickly dried out. I'm not sure why I still held on to it, but into the trash it goes!

*BareMinerals Advanced Protection SPF 20 Moisturizer* - pulled this out to use it from a travel bag, and it had separated.

*Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless Face Primer* - this was a nice primer, but I just neglected it for too long and it's over 5 years old at this point.

*Jane Iredale Longest Lash Mascara in Black Ice* - I used this as my main mascara for a month, but just didn't feel like it did anything for me. I have enough mascara samples to let it go.

*Clinique Lip Palette* - this is probably a decade old, and just needed to go. I don't know why I still had it.

*Cailyn Tinted Lip Balm in Big Apple* - another dried out Cailyn product.. though this one was always dry.

*Too Faced Lip Insurance* - this deluxe sample is like 5 years old, and weirdly goopy now. Erring on the side of caution and throwing away.


----------



## OohLala21 (Dec 1, 2014)

November Empties

*Full Size:*

Trader Joe's Tea Tree Conditioner - love the scent and made my hair soft, would repurchase 

Caress Sheer Twilight body wash - already repurchased

Kinky Curly Knot Today - HG leave in/detangler

BBW Pink Chiffon body lotion 

Biore Pore Strips 

*Deluxe:*

CVS makeup remover wipes - love these! comparable to the Pond's wipes 

Soap &amp; Glory Clean on Me shower gel 

Peter Thomas Roth Max Sheer Moisture Defense Lotion 

Elite Therapeutics body wash 

Flora by Gucci perfume spray 

Josie Maran Argan oil 

Oscar Blandi heat protectant mist 

*Foils*:

Herban Essentials Eucalyptus Towelette

First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream 

Freeman Charcoal &amp; Sugar mask


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 1, 2014)

*November Empties*

*Full Size:*

*Lush *Granny takes a Dip bath bomb-  Favorite Lush bath bomb of all!

*Olay *4-in-1 daily facial cloths- These are a staple for me &amp; I use them almost every day.

*Bath &amp; Body Works* deep cleansing hand soap in: Cozy Vanilla- good.  Black Cherry Merlot- better.  Iced Blackberry- best.

*Suki *exfoliate foaming cleanser - I really like this but probably won't repurchase again until the summer.

*Sephora* soft touch cotton pads - Use to remove nail polish - works great.

*Ulta* Clock Struck Midnight Pumpkin Latte 5-in-1 smoothie - This lasted 2 whole months and I loved it.

*Deluxe Size:*

*Revlon* *by Marchesa* nail files- I really like these for my purse &amp; office.  I will probably repurchase.

*Fortune Cookie Soap* OCD hand sanitizer in Oogie Boogie - Finally used this up.  I liked the scent but I got tired of it because it lasted so long.

*Living Proof* restore mask treatment - LOVE!  I have already repurchased.

*Josie Maran *100% pure argan oil - I have a small stock pile of this.  It's great in the winter for hands &amp; feet.

*Vasanti* brighten up!- Not a fan. I only used 3/4 of this &amp; just gave up.  It didn't feel like it did much for my skin.

*Laura Mercier* tinted moisturizer - HG for me.  Use every day &amp; have repurchased.

*Tarte* maracuja C-brighter eye treatment - I like this more than I thought I would.  It feels great and is a bit cheaper than the Fresh brand I was thinking about buying.

*Foils:*

*Ouidad* superfruit renewal clarifying cream shampoo - I was prepared not to like this.  I was pleasantly surprised &amp; it worked really well and made my hair soft.

*Glamglow *bright mud eye treatment - Why did I try these?  I don't like anything I've tried from this brand.  It's just not for me. 

*The Body Shop* Seaweed Ionic clay mask - This was ok.  

*Sunday Riley* good genes treatment - For the price of the full size, I just didn't see or feel any results.

*Suki* intensive nourishing masque - I was excited to try this because I love the exfoliate foaming cleanser.  This was NOT good for me.  I hated the way it felt &amp; didn't think it did much for my skin.

*LaFresh* travel lite make-up remover wipe - Used to clean my hand after I swatched up a bunch of my stash.  Worked just fine.

*Desigual *fun perfume vial - I like the light, sweet smell of this.  I just wish all perfume vials would spray - so much easier to use.

*Candles:*

*Yankee *medium jar in Cranberry Pear - This was a disappointing dud.  It smelled great in the jar, but when I burned it you couldn't smell it at all.

*Bath &amp; Body Works* 3-wick in Hot Buttered Rum - Love the smell of this.  I wish I had bought 2 of these.  I will look for this again next year!


----------



## BSquared (Dec 1, 2014)

I DID SO WELL THIS MONTH!!!!

*FULL SIZE*

*Walgreens Brand Pink Grapefruit Oil Free Face Wipes: *Burnt my eyeballs. Used for swatches. They were fine for that

*Elf Studio Blush in Tickled Pink: *Project pan item woohoo! I dont need more blush but this was a nice basic color.

*Blistex Fruit Smoothie Lip Balm in Triple Berry: *Think this was the last one of the gift pack I got last xmas in office secret santa. It was fine.

*B&amp;BW 3 Wick candle in mahogany teakwood: *One of my faves, will always re buy.

*John Freida Sheer Blonde Color Revive Shampoo: *purple shampoo, served it's purpose and I liked it. Would re buy if I keep my hair blonde but not sure if I'm going to.

*Batiste dry shampoo in wild and sassy or whatever the lepoard print is: *Batiste is HG, I HATED this scent. People love this, I feel like it smelled like musty grandma. 

*B&amp;BW Hand Soap in Lemon Sugar Fizz: *This has been in my kitchen forever, glad to see it gone. Smelled good!

*Too Faced Eyeshadow in Chocolate Milk from the A Few of my Favorite Things Palette: *ANOTHER project pan item and I used the whole eyeshadow!! Great neutral crease color, I have a million like it. Can't re-buy but pretty sure this exact color is in the chocolate bar palette soooooo....yeah.

*Garnier Radience Renewal Cleansing Gelee: *This was good. Basic face wash for the morning. It has salycilic acid which usually my skin hates but this didn't break me out so must just be a tiny bit. I don't feel any extra radiant but it cleaned my face well in the morning. I'd re buy.

*Soap and Glory Trick and Treatment concealer: *This was ok. I know people hate this, I didn't. Wasn't great, wasn't bad. Don't think I'd re-buy but glad I used it up.

*UD Sin eyeshadow from the ammo palette: *Project pan item #3!!! Like this color. I'd rebuy once I need eyeshadow. Which will be never. 

*Benefit Porfessional: *Only primer I'll use, will always rebuy

*DELUXE*

*Origins Gin Zing moisturizer: *Liked it. I'l buy it I think. 

*Fortune Cookie Soap Hydrate Me in Sparky: *LOVEEEEEE this it smelles like cinnamon waffles. Already bought the full size version.

*Dolce and Gabanna The One Desire perfume sample: *I liked this! Not what I'd normally wear and not sure I'd buy it, but it was nice. 

*Guerlain maxi curl mascara: *Liked this too! Not sure I'd pay what Im sure is a ridiculous price, but I did like it a lot. 

*Haus of Gloi pumpkin butter in Pumpkin Eater: *CURSING myself for only getting a little one of this. I'm not huge on pumpkin but this was definitely "creamy pumpkin". Can't re-buy but I totally will if it comes back next year.

*Ren HydraCalm Global Protection Cream: *Eh. It's moisturizer. Didn't feel it was better than the drugstore stuff I'm using now.

*Josie Maran Bare Naked Nail Polish Removal wipes: *No. Didn't get anything off my nails but they did smell good. I used all but 1, and the 1 was dried out.

*FOIL/SINGLE USE*

*Clinique Stay Matte hydrator: *I LOVED THIS. Which is odd becasue I am not oily at all but this made my skin feel soooooo nice. I may buy it. 

*Fortune Cookie Soap Shower Steamer in....something. Can't remember: *Herbally and minty. Not my fave scent but I like these steamers and have ordered more.

*UDPP in Sin: *HATED this. Made my eyes shimmery and UDPP does not work for me. It was like greasy glitter on my eyes. NOPE.

*Dermal Korea seaweed and collegen essence mask:*  I have no memory of my thoughts on this sooooo must not have been too bad?

*Soap and Glory Righteous Body Butter: *Didn't care for the scent. It was fine from a lotion persepective.

*Benefit Big Easy: *No. Just no. This crap is terrible. Don't ever buy this. EVER.

*XPlosive Cosmetics bar soap in vanilla chai: *Liked this!! I'll be ordering from her again. 

*Daylight and Hue Mango Essence mask: *I think this broke me out.

*Body Shop Drops of Youth: *It's face oil. It was fine. Wouldn't buy.

*Amore Pacific future defense age response cream: *This DEFINITELY broke me out. And stunk. Nope.

*Innis Free It's Real Aloe mask: *Liked this one, made me soft!!

*TOSSED*

*2 pencil shapeners: *Revlon maybe? I don't need that many, UD Gridnhouse sharpens anything so these got the booth.

*B&amp;BW 3 Wick in Carribean Escape: *This was just really old and soot filled and gross so in the garbage it went.

*B&amp;BW Lotion travel size in Country Chic: *This is I don't even know how old. I don't think they've made this scent in years. Old, gross, smelled off. TRASH.

_*YAY GO ME THIS MONTH!!!!! *_


----------



## lovepink (Dec 1, 2014)

November Empties!





*Full Size*

1.* BBW Pumpkin Latte &amp;  Marshmallow Triple Moisture Body Cream* 8 oz 226g- perfect fall scent!  Would buy again!

2. *BBW Pumpkin Latte &amp; Marshmallow Shower Gel *10 fl oz 295ml

3. *BBW We love Fall 3 layer candle* (sweater weather, sweet cinnamon pumpkin and pumpkin apple) 14.5 oz 411g-loved this scent, wish I would have bought more!  Smelled like the best parts of fall!

4. *Tree Hut Shea Sugar Scrub Pomegranate Acai* 18 oz 510g- was not crazy about the beads in this.  They got everywhere!  The scent was nice.  I have repurchased this product in another scent

*Deluxe Size*

1.* BBW Peach &amp; honey almond body lotion *3.4 fl oz 10mml-this was free.  Scent was ok but I hate the body lotion from here. it is so thin and not very moisturizing.  I think this scent has been d/c but I would not rebut.

2.* Mystery conditioner #1* 2.4 ox-put conditioner in here for a trip and decided to use up.  I think it was Pravana but not 100% sure

3. *Mystery  conditioner #2* 2.4 oz-pretty sure this was pravanna I just filled it in August compared to the other one which I don't remember doing! lol

4. *The Body Shop Spa Wisdom Japan Apricot &amp; Rice Body mist *2.0 fl oz 60ml-I used this for a room spray at work.  It was ok would not repurchase.

5. *Ellovi Butter Vani**lla*-this stuff was so gross!  It had little black fibers in it and was so gritty like salt or sand and so greasy! Ick!

6. *Lancome Definicils Mascara* 0.07 fl oz 2.07ml-I liked this.  It came up on 3 months so I tossed.  Compared to the others I tried this month, this was a winner!

*Foils*

1. *Ouidad Clarifying Cream Shampoo* 0.6 fl oz 20ml-this was thick and made my hair feel waxy.

2. *Murad Hydro-Dynamic Ultimate Moisture *0.03 fl oz 0.9 fl oz-this was nice.   Light, non greasy, no break outs. Would consider repurchasing.

3. *Tatcha Supple Moisture Rich Silk Cream* .07 fl oz-ugh this stuff smelled so gross! It took me forever to use cause the smell made me want to vomit (cross between cow poop and band aids)

4. *Boscia Oil Free Daily Hydration SPF 15 *0.075 fl oz 2.5ml-I liked this.  Light, non smelly, non greasy, no break outs.

5. *Boscia Detoxifying Black Cleanser *0.085 fl oz 2.5ml-I like this.  Warming ness of it is weird but seems to work good.

6. *Givenchy Le Rouge Mandarin Bolero*-this is not a color I would pick so I enjoyed switching it up but the formula was not amazing enough to justify me spending that much on a lip product.

7. *Nexxus Color Assure Sulfate Free System Pre Wash Primer, Shampoo and Conditioner *0.17 fl oz, 0.3 fl oz-if you want your hair to smell like straight up chemicals this is the product for you!  It smelled so bad I was tempted to rewash my hair to get the stench off.  Smells worse than when I get my color done at the salon.  Nothing amazing in what it did to my hair to justify putting up with the stench.  I like my hair products to smell good.

8. *Fresh Soy Face Cleanser 0*.14 fl oz 4ml-I don't know why I used this. I think it smells like dirt and does not do anything for my face.

9.* Dr. Ci:Labo Aqua Collagen-Gel Super Moisture* 0.05 fl oz 1.5g-this was weird in texture but felt good and moisturizing

10. *Shiseido Ibuki Refining Moisturizer* .03 fl oz 1ml x2-this stuff was liquidy, watery and took a lot of effort to rub in-meh

11. *FAB Face cleanse*r 0.06 fl oz 2ml-this was ok, nothing amazing

12.*Lioele Multi Seaweed Gel*-this was fun to put on but can't say it did anything amazing.  Felt good, cooling

13. J*ack Black Face Buff Energizing Scrub*- this was ok.  Smelled like eucalytpus which is not my favorite.

14. Y*SL Vernis A Levres Rebel Nudes* in No 107, No 106 and N103-ugh these things are so sticky-no

15. *YSL Rouge pur couture Vernis Glossy Stains *in  No 7 &amp; No 11-these are sticky, tacky feeling and do not stain.

*Perfume*

1. C*lean Warm Cotton x2-*I Like the way it smells on the bottle but not on me.  A little too fresh laundry for me.

2. *Clean Skin*-I think I like the idea of "fresh" scents better than execution.  The scent did not last long at all

3. *Desigual Love*-I liked this.  Floral, fresh but i have a million perfumes

4.* Desigual Sex*-I worried people at work would ask what I was wearing but luckily no one did!  This smelled ok on me and to me but was nothing amazing.

*Trashed*

1. *Eyeko Black Magic Mascara* 0.13 fl oz 4ml-Wow I loved this!  For the drama it created in my lashes and how dark it was!  A++.  However if you want your eyes to burn like fire and be redder than if you were stung by fire ants wear this to the gym.  I think because it is a fiber mascara, I was shedding little fibers into my eyes and they got red and irritated as I wear contacts and sweat stings.  An easy solution would be to take off my makeup before the gym but I need a mascara that can perform in "real life" situations.  And life is I might go on a hike, run for a bus and sweat.  This mascara does not let me live my life!

2.  *mark scanda-lash Mascara* 0.12 oz 3.5g-since the Eyeko didn't work out I tried this.  if you want to go from human to raccoon, panda (insert furry creature with black rings around eyes) in 2.5 seconds this is the product for you!  It also did not perfom well in the extreme arena (aka gym)

3. *Baby Kisses by Sandra* blush?  Eye shadow?  Where did this come from?

4.  *Goody Stay put hair band *that is so stretched out it does not stay put!


----------



## samplegal (Dec 1, 2014)

USED UP November:

*FULL SIZE:*


*Nars Makeup Cleansing Oil *-- Oh man, do I love this. I use this as a pre-cleanse and it gets makeup off easily, and rinses right off. I really want to get it again but it's pricey.
*EOS Shave Cream, pomegranate raspberry* -- I liked this, but to me, shave cream is shave cream.
*Mally Volumizing Mascara, Black* -- This is my kind of mascara, with a full, bristly brush, giving big, fluffy lashes. Love, and would consider again. I just have such a back log.
*CST Pink Grapefruit Triple Milled Bath Bar *-- A TJMaxx purchase. A giant, grapefruit-scented bar that I enjoyed using.
*Be a Bombshell Eyeliner *-- The tip on this eyeliner is fat, making it harder to control. Or rather maybe meant for a fat line. This gave me a deep black wing which stayed put, and that's all I can ask for. I like the Kat von D one better, so won't repurchase.
*Boscia Black Charcoal Blotting Linens *-- Boscia blotting linens are my go-to. I thought I'd try the charcoal, thinking it might absorb more, but saw no difference from their other varieties. These will always be in my rotation.
*Urban Decay De-Slick Mattifying Powder *-- I had no idea I would love this as much as I do. It is so light on my skin, no cake-face at all and really helps with the oil-control. Already repurchased. It may be my current HG.
*Glytone Cleanse Mild Gel Wash* -- It touts itself as having the proper ph. Although gentle, I found this to leave my skin feeling grimy, even as a second cleanse. Not a fave.
*La Fresh Nail Polish Remover, Acetone-Free, box of 42* -- I keep buying these in the big packs on hautelook. Really easy for travel. My nails can't handle acetone, and these work well enough and don't stink up the house.
*Strivectin-SD Power Serum for Wrinkles *-- I love this serum, and think it improves my skin. I'd buy again with a deal.

Deluxe:


*Urban Decay b6 Vitamin Infused Complexion Spray* -- Hopes were high, but it didn't seem to do a thing.
*The Body Shop Body Butter, Coconut* -- I just love these body butters. They feel so good on my skin!
*Forest Essentials Shampoo, Aloe Vera &amp; Neem* -- Very mild lather, and seemed gentle, but nothing special.
*Forest Essentials Conditioner, Aloe Vera &amp; Neem* -- only lightly hydrating.
*Snowberry Smoothing Eye Serum* -- It had a weird blobby texture, and I noticed no result.
*Skinceuticals Phloretin CF* -- Now, this! I notice results after one use. My skin just seems brighter, and smoother and fresher somehow. I have a bunch of deluxe vials to use, but after that I may have to sell my arm for a full size.
*Toni&amp;Guy Sea Salt Texturizing Spray *-- I was all into the Alterna one, until I tried this. This one gives me awesome waves, smells nice, and doesn't dry out my hair. Will absolutely buy.
*Chella Eyebrow Defining Gel* -- My eyebrows are not that unruly that I notice anything special with these types of products.
*Lorac Eye Primer* -- A very effective primer. My oily lids held up. I won't turn away samples, but would choose the Nars one.
*Moroccan Oil Intense Hydrating Mask* -- It was a good, thick mask, but I prefer others more.
*Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Total Care Shampoo* -- These get my hair clean and don't strip it out.
*Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Total Care Conditioner *
*Givenchy Dahlia Divin Body Cream x2* -- This had a lot of shimmer in it, so is only good for sexy nights out. I wouldn't pay for this product, but do own the fragrance and love it.
*Nest White Sandalwood Hand Cream* -- Gorgeous package. This scent is strong and probably not for everyone. Something in the ingredients was an allergen for me and made my hands rashy. I won't repurchase but have other scents to use. I'll try one more and give the ret away if this persists.

Packets:


*YSL or Rouge Creme* -- I nearly fell off my chair when I saw the cost of this creme. I'd expect to look 10 years younger, but didn't.
*Aesop Oil Facial Free Hydrating Serum x2* -- This was a light gel, and smelled herbal, so I enjoyed these, but I think they broke me out in the end.
*First Aid Beauty Face Cleanser* -- I don't even remember my thoughts but just came into a deluxe size to try.
*Chella Exfoliating Cleanser* -- The medium level of grit was nice.
*Karuna Clarifying Treatment Mask, Calming &amp; Clarity* -- One night my skin felt inflamed, and I pulled this mask out. It really did the trick! Loved it!
*Hourglass Immaculate Liquid Powder Foundation in Shell x4* -- I absolutely have fallen for this foundation. It's so thin and light, melds into the skin, and does well with a matte effect. I wore it to a wedding and it wore well into the night.
*Hourglass Illusion Tinted Moisturizer in Shell x2* -- All these hourglass foundations are similar, but this one had a slight sheen for dry skin. It's lovely but I need the matte one.
*Hourglass Veil Fluid Makeup in Shell *-- same as above. Lovely.
*Anastasia Brow Powder Duo in Medium Brown* -- This was a card sample, but lasted a surprising couple of weeks. Long enough to witness the magic that is this brow powder. It is so easy to work with and gives a really natural effect. Will buy after using up some of what I got.
*100% pure Honey Almond Nourishing Body Cream* -- I liked the looser consistency. It absorbed quickly.
*Chanel Le Lift Anti-Wrinkle Cream* -- I liked the texture, and it's certainly potently perfumed. I have a deluxe sample to try.
*L'Oreal Smooth Intense Xtreme Straight Creme* -- Really weighed my hair down and made it look dirty sooner. No thanks.
*Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery Treatment* -- I'm a fan of the brand and though my hair is wavy, not curly, these products are deeply nourishing and moisturizing.
*Sabon Shower Oil, Delicate Jasmine* -- What a lovely product! It does lather, and yet is so delicate and moisturizing. I have a full size now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Fragrance:


*Realtree Eau de Parfum* -- An inoffensive scent that did not make any strong impression. Kind of generic.
*L'Artisan Parfumeur Nuit de Tubereuse* -- This one was more unusual and I enjoyed the unique-ness. 

Tossed:


*Three Whole Foods Lip Balms, Vanilla, Ginger Lemon, Wintermint *-- These were getting grainy, smelled weird, and I just had no interest in them.
*Revlon Colorstay Lipliner in Natural *-- It was TOO natural. This did not show up on me AT ALL.
*Nicka K Shimmer Eyeliner in Blue *-- As much as I want to be the fun, sassy gal who would wear this sparkly, electric blue liner, I'm just not.
*Some kind of Lorac lip product *-- It broke off in the tube, I depotted, it but then never cared to use it. It was so sheer on, it disappeared. 
*Cover Girl True Conceal* -- This would change color on my face over the day, and never quite blended in, while accentuating the fine lines. I tried with this, I really tried.
*Sation Nail Laquer in Of Corset I'll Call You* -- This was too sheer to bother with, even after 3 coats. I have so many polishes, I don't need to fight with one.
*Too Faced La Creme Lipstick Marshmallow Bunny* -- What a heartbreaker to toss, but it was such an unflattering lip color on me.
*Too Faced Glamour-to-Go Palette* -- This was one of the first things in my collection, and I managed to drop it enough times to ruin a shadow and the bronzer. I got enough use out of it already, and never really loved it, so was able to let it go.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 2, 2014)

@@lovepink I took the Eyeko Skinny brush mascara with me on vacation and that stuff was awesome. I went hiking 3 days with it and it stayed put and no stinging.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 2, 2014)

wadedl said:


> @@lovepink I took the Eyeko Skinny brush mascara with me on vacation and that stuff was awesome. I went hiking 3 days with it and it stayed put and no stinging.


What?!!!  Maybe my tube was bad or in my olden age my eyes are getting more sensitive. Or maybe something is wrong with my sweat.  I am glad it worked well for you!  If I come across another tube of it I will give it a whirl!


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 2, 2014)

@@samplegal - I just got the Boscia Blotting linens in my $10 Sephora black Friday deal. Silly question - when/how do you use them? I have never bought anything like this and didn't realize they were included. I don't want to waste them.


----------



## Spydar (Dec 2, 2014)

I feel like every month I constantly complain that everything smells gross. LOL surely I'm not the only one! Anywho, Novembers list...

FOILS:

Suave Natural Infusion Shamp/Cond/Leave In - not bad. Would buy if in a pinch. The leave in is awesome but smells kinda bad.

Omorovicza Thermal Cleansing Balm - had an unpleasant smell but I liked how my skin felt after using this. Maybe. Actually no, the full size is ludicrously overpriced.

Dior J'Adore perfume (card) - like this a lot

Paula's Choice Oil Reducing Cleanser - ok. Drying.

Paula's Choice Hydralight Healthy Skin Refreshing Toner - it's toner. It wasn't alcohol city.

Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Ultra Sheer Daily Defense - probably my favorite product from Paula's Choice. Might purchase some day.

Paula's Choice 2% BHA Liquid - leaves a sticky film that takes forever to soak in. Not a fan.

DELUXE:

Pantene Repair and Protect conditioner - I'm neither here nor there about this.

Supergoop! CC cream - I liked this. I may buy depending on price. Surprised how many uses I got out of this tiny sample!

Skin&amp;Co Sicilian Body Gel - didn't care much for the scent.

No 4 Clarifying Shampoo - not a big fan. Didn't lather well. Meh

Dove Deep Moisture body wash - this was great! I may mix this into my product rotation.

Alfaparf Milano Cristalli Liquidi - hair oil. Like the effect on my hair, don't care for the masculine scent.

Naobay Body Radiance Lotion - Have you ever wanted to smell like Lemon Pledge? Then this is the lotion for you!

H2O Sea Marine Collagen Conditioner - a hotel conditioner if I've ever used one.

FULL SIZE:

Dial coconut water body wash

Aussie awesome volume shampoo/conditioner

RANDOMS:

Miss Adoro lashes and glue - these were fun. I'm not really into lashes tho. The glue smelled like roadkill. I kept smelling it all night. Gross. But they didn't fall off my eye even in high wind so win?

Bliss Kiss nail oil pen - love this! Already bought more.

Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris perfume vial - love. I'm currently saving Birchbox points for this.

Dr Lin Acne Clearing Wipes (single packet) - god I hope this is my last one of these. Still don't like wipes, still won't purchase.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 2, 2014)

lovepink said:


> What?!!! Maybe my tube was bad or in my olden age my eyes are getting more sensitive. Or maybe something is wrong with my sweat. I am glad it worked well for you! If I come across another tube of it I will give it a whirl!


I think it's that the skinny isn't a fiber mascara. It's also got vitamins to make your lashes grow. It goes on a bit wet so you have to be careful applying but I thought the results were worth the extra effort.


----------



## samplegal (Dec 2, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@samplegal - I just got the Boscia Blotting linens in my $10 Sephora black Friday deal. Silly question - when/how do you use them? I have never bought anything like this and didn't realize they were included. I don't want to waste them.


Do you have oily skin? Or any shine in the t-zone throughout the day? I carry a pack in my purse and every so often pull one sheet out, and carefully press it, not rub it, around the oily areas of my face. This way, you do not disturb the makeup. It soaks the oil right up, and you'll be able to see the transfer on the sheet!

You may not need this next step, but then I touch up with some powder. When I blot first to get rid of the excess oil, the powder does not cake up.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 2, 2014)

samplegal said:


> Do you have oily skin? Or any shine in the t-zone throughout the day? I carry a pack in my purse and every so often pull one sheet out, and carefully press it, not rub it, around the oily areas of my face. This way, you do not disturb the makeup. It soaks the oil right up, and you'll be able to see the transfer on the sheet! You may not need this next step, but then I touch up with some powder. When I blot first to get rid of the excess oil, the powder does not cake up


My nose can get oily. I actually put different foundation on my nose than I do the rest of my face to. My nose is a pore clogged nightmare.  I will put these in my purse - good idea!  Thanks.


----------



## Margiee (Dec 2, 2014)

*Le Couvent De Minimes Orange Sanguine and Romarin Moisturizing Hand Cream (0.8 oz)* This smelled good and rubbed in great, but wasn’t quite as rich as I like.  I found myself going through it really fast because I had to reapply often to keep my hands from drying out.

*Rimmel Match Perfection Skin Tone Adapting Concealer (0.23 oz) *I really liked this and have a back up.  It matches my skin well and blends pretty nicely, I struggle with thick concealers because they never look natural.

*Covergirl Crump Crusher Mascara (0.44 oz) *I really like covergirl mascaras, especially in dark brown instead of black. I immediately opened another of these because all my sub box deluxe samples are black which just looks so harsh for everyday against my pale skin.  Will continue to repurchase this brand, although I think I prefer the yellow lengthening variety more. 

*Rimmel Stay Matte Liquid Foundation in Fair (foil)* This was my second or third foil of these and I am thinking about buying a full size tube.  It’s a good color for me and I like the way it blends out.  I am still figuring out my liquid foundation game though, a beauty blender was life-changing and made the idea of wearing liquid foundation possible. 

*Suave Professionals Natural Infusion Strengthening Leave-in Cream (foil) *I got two uses out of this and both times my hair was super soft afterwards.  I was pleasantly surprised and it smelled fantastic.  A definite maybe, but I do find that I get a lot of leave in creams and deep conditioners through subs. 

*OPI Paper squares (maybe 50 count?)* I tried to use these instead of cotton balls when removing nail polish because they came for free with a gift set.  I did not like them and much prefer my cotton balls which I am happy to back to. 

*ELF Brush Shampoo (4.1 oz)* I really don’t think this does tons better than dish soap.  I will not bother repurchasing but I did not find it to be detrimental in any way.  

*Mario Badescu Seaweed Facial Cleanser (1 oz?) *I used this at the gym.  Which meant the label got and stayed wet a lot so I rubbed the sticker off.  I liked it find, but smelled like hotel room soap which wasn’t very pleasant.  Did feel like my sweaty face was squeaky clean after using it though, which is nice. 

*Olay Sensitive Body Wash (1.7 oz)* I liked this fine.  It was unscented and nice to use at the gym but I do prefer bar soap to body wash.  Would not bother purchasing. 

*Matrix Biolage Blow-in Control Shape Memory Cream (foil)* I got a lot of use out of this packet.  I found it worked well to throw in my hair and blow dry quickly.  It did not smell offensive and helped hold some curl in my hair.  I would not purchase because I am drowning in curl creams/mousse/hair styling stuff but would not recommend against. 

*Garnier Moisture Rescue Refreshing Gel-cream (1.7 oz)* I love this stuff.  I will wait until black Friday to throw it in on an Ulta order probably, but this stuff is fantastic for a night time moisturizer for me.  I need something heavier on the drier parts of my face in the winter or if I use a harsh face wash, but for the most part this stuff is fantastic and is so soothing on my face. 

*Origins GinZing Moisturizer (1.7 oz)* I really loved this moisturizer.  It’s pretty steep price-wise so I will try to find something I little less expensive for the time being but will repurchase eventually. 

*Exuviance Age Reverse Eye Contour (foil) x2* I liked this a fair bit, it was nice and thick.  Didn’t notice it doing much for my under eye circles unfortunately and I have roughly one million eye cream samples so no need to purchase in the foreseeable future. 

*Clinique Clearing Gel (foil)* I really loved this.  I am going to try to look into purchasing it, but I’m not sure if it will be worth a super high price.  Really helped clear up some break ups over the 3 uses I got out of the foil.  Will purchase if the price per oz isn’t outrageous and will warn anyone thinking about purchasing it, it’s super harsh and stings. 

*Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine (vial)* I adored this! I want to buy the set of 6 travel sizes of their various scents from birchbox.  But before I can do that I need to use up my one million perfume samples.  Which will probably never happen and is good for my wallet in the end. 

*Dermalogica Multivitamin Power Firm (foil)* This moisturizer made no impression on me.  Seems fine but not worth a big investment.

*Rimmel Base Coat Top Coat Pro (0.45 oz)* I liked this a fair bit.  It was nothing amazingly special but it did the job and didn’t cause any horrible peeling.  Have another base and top coat right now so not super worried about repurchasing right now.


----------



## chibimorph (Dec 3, 2014)

*October and November Empties*

*Full Size*

*Olay Body Wash - Pink Grapefruit*: this did not smell like grapefruit - I thought it smelled like Fruit Punch Starbursts (which is lovely, but not grapefruit)

*Herbal Essences - None of Your Frizziness Shampoo*: I don't have frizzy hair... I got this because I want to try all of the Herbal Essences scents (because I'm weird). This smelled nice and I enjoyed it (I also liked the conditioner) - I can't comment about the frizz control, though.

*Bath and Body Works Foaming Hand Soap - Crisp Morning Air*: LOVE (less love as time went on... but when I first used it I couldn't stop smelling my hands). The scent definitely reminds me of fall.

*Olay Fresh Effects - Bead Me Up! Exfoliating Cleanser*: microbead face wash; I liked this except for the fact that it gets runny when mixed with water and runs down my arms when I wash my face at the sink. I used this as a shower face-wash and really liked it - it's gentle as far as physically exfoliating face washes go.

*Simple Makeup Remover Wipes*: I like these; would repurchase

*Black Violet Body Butter - Bavarian Apfel Cider*: LOVE - an apple cider scent that's heavier on the spice. The texture of this body butter was amazing (but $9 for 4oz... which is kind of pricey for me).

*Black Violet Body Butter - Komorebi*: the scent for this was okay - it's unisex/more masculine. It was pleasant but I didn't love it. I really like the texture of Black Violet's body butters, though.

*The Body Shop - Pink Grapefruit Body Puree*: at first whiff, it smells just like grapefruit - after several seconds, though it develops a sort of Pine-Sol like afterscent. I thought this was a bit sticky, but I liked it when I used it in the summer.

*The Body Shop - Coconut Body Milk*: very light and I loved this for the summer. It has a spray-pump, though which was sometimes hard to use because the product made my hands kind of slippery.

*Paula's Choice Resist - C15 Super Booster* (antioxidant serum): I don't know if this did anything. My minor qualm is that the "expiration" date is 3 months after opening... I used 4 drops of this once or twice a day and it lasted for 7 months (so I don't know why they packaged it so large). I figured that light was the issue for the short expiration so I kept it in its box when I wasn't using it.

*Clean &amp; Clear - Persa-Gel 10* (benzoyl peroxide): I really liked this. I used this all over my face rather than as a spot treatment and it didn't cause me any problems (I know some people are more sensitive to benzoyl peroxide and won't be able to use it the way I did, though).

*Sample/Travel/Mini Sizes*

*Clinique - Liquid Facial Soap* (oily skin): I thought this was okay; 1 fl oz (used in the morning) lasted me a month.

*First Aid Beauty - Facial Radiance Pads* (AHA): I got this in a set and I don't know if it did anything; I think the active ingredient is glycolic acid, though.

*Black Violet Body Butter sample - Snow White Tea*: a very sweet, fruity scent and I have a full-size perfume oil of it. The sample body butter barely lasted 1 use, though.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 3, 2014)

@@chibimorph ~ Good to know about the PC C15. I have this as well and didn't realize the 3 month rule. I don't know if I will make it that long - I use it twice a day. But, if I get sick of it, I will not keep it around.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 3, 2014)

November finishes

Deluxe sample size

Caudalie hand cream

Earnest supplies Face wash

Dr Hauschka bath essence

No 4 conditioner

Choco pod

Jurlique herbal recovery eye cream-nice. I may re buy this when I finish some benefit eye cream I have to finish.

Lulu organics hair powder x2

Dr Brandt pore no more

Full size

Up and up makeup remover wipes

Biore self heating mud mask

Hugo naturals soap

Nail therapy treatment

Fresh lotus youth preserve face cream---love this stuff!

Acure body wash

Botanic bath infusions -lavender

Total aging care face mask

Salus shower bomb-lemongrass-like it a lot but probably not enough to buy it.

Foils

Bare minerals serum foundation-liked this I think but would need a better sample size to be sure before I buy

Tossed

Schmidts natural deoderant

Fekkai dry shampoo - hated this, didn't work at all

SW basics toner- wanted to like this but didn't


----------



## Shalott (Dec 3, 2014)

I actually used up quite a bit in November - not sure if I was just trying harder or if I had more products close to the end. Oh well, go me!

*Full Size*

*BBW A Walk In The Woods Foaming Hand Soap* - enjoyed this scent, it was really nice and fresh. If I see it during the SAS I will try to get more.

*Studio 35 Beauty Nail Polish Remover* - I got the "nourishing" version, the blue one. It was okay, not great. Since I don't change my polish that often, I think I will stick to pure acetone.

*Blum Naturals Makeup Remover Towlettes* - I never got to TJ Maxx to restock these and my face broke out like it was rebelling against my body. Never again, these are HG status.

*Boscia Tsubaki Cleansing Oil-Gel* - Love this stuff. I have commitment issues, so I am using something else right now but I will 100% repurchase this soon.

*Up&amp;Up Baby Wipes* - Uhhh, I use these to keep fresh. Sheesh, I don't know why they are in here.

*Konjac Sponge* - No name brand, was like four dollars, but I love these. I already have a replacement.

*BBW Pink Chiffon Shower Gel  *- One of my favorite scents, I will definitely repurchase when I get through some of my other bath products.

*BBW Pink Chiffon Triple Moisture Body Cream* - Again, love this. I am not completely finished but I can't store this for another year because it is beginning to turn. Will buy again, though.

*Camille Beckman Imperial Repair Hand Therapy* - From a Glossybox, I love Camille Beckman products, they are made right outside my hometown. This smelled lovely (Lemongrass Vert) but word of warning, they do not last long past the expiration date!

*Deluxe Samples*

*Fekkai Argan Extract Masque* - Smelled divine, but I can't get behind expensive hair products. It did nothing that my $10 masque doesn't already do.

*Tarte Lash Primer** - *I liked this, but not enough to buy it. In general, I think lash primers are a bit of a waste of money.

*Alchemic Muse Ginger Cake Bar Soap* - Very gingery, loved the scent. These soaps always make me feel squeaky clean but never dry. I use the sample sizes as hand soaps.

*Foil and Perfume Samples*

*Josie Maran Argan Milk* - Loved, would purchase if it weren't so blasted expensive. Plus I am hooked on my Maracuja Oil.

*Naked Skin Beauty Balm in Medium *- Terrible. Much too dark for me, oxidized like crazy.

*Naked Skin Beauty Balm in Bronzing *- The only place this looked decent was on my nose, everywhere else it was so orange and dark I looked like I should have been fist-pumping and shouting "GTL!".

*Naked Skin Beauty Balm in Illuminating* - Who is this illuminating? Who? Even mixed with the Medium color didn't make it better, it was so dark and orange that it was hardly bearable. I will say this for the Naked Skin BB's, they have a nice finish and good coverage. But the colors are atrocious.

*Too Faced Bronzing Wardrobe* - Came with Chocolate Soleil and Endless Summer. Would not buy either, way too dark, but Endless Summer really did last forever on my skin!

*Korres Vitamin E Face Primer* - Love. This is one of the few Korres makeup items my Sephora still has around, so I need to see if I can get my hands on a full size. So moisturizing,and held my makeup in place all day (I did use it with a Korres foundation).

*Philosophy Back To Nurture* - I do NOT like Philosophy skin care at ALL, but this was a nice product. Not enough to tell if some of the claims are true but it made my skin looks smoother, plumper and feel more moisturized. I don't know the price on a full size, but I would consider purchasing it.

*Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Lotion* - I love this product line, and this was just as nice. I will repurchase in the future, although I will probably buy the cream.

*GlamGlow SuperMud* - I don't love this product, but when I was having my aforementioned breakout from hell, it really worked as a spot treatment. I ended up holding off buying a full size, but I would if I needed it again.

*GlamGlow PowerMud* - This was weird. Is it a mask or a cleanser? Either way, I liked how it felt, and if it weren't so darned expensive, I'd buy a full size.

*La Prairie Skin Caviar Eye Cream* - Not enough in the tiny foil pack to see real results, but I'd imagine this is pretty overpriced based on my experience.

*Sulwhasoo Concentrated Ginseng Renewal Cream* - I LOVE Sulwhasoo, and I wish I could afford it all the time (have to settle for its less expensive, ha ha, sister AmorePacific). The Ginseng didn't have as bad of an earthy smell as some of the other creams do, but it was really pleasant and fresh. My face felt moisturized, luminous and young-looking. Would buy this in a heartbeat.

*Kate Somerville Daily Deflector Waterlight* - Not a fan of KS products, this was no exception, ugh. Felt fine at first but made my itchy, greasy and looked terrible after about 45 minutes.

*Paula's Choice Resist Anti-Aging Clear Skin Hydrator* - This smelled so bad, I couldn't even finish the foil. I don't know if it was bad, or what, because none of my Paula's Choice products smell that way. I nearly vomited putting it on, it smelled like literal garbage left in the sun. Do not want.

*Pharrell Williams GIRL* - Nice scent, but way more masculine than unisex, in my opinion. I think it smells nice, but not what I would wear. I had two vials, and I gave the other to my son to play with, since he loves cologne but is too young for something expensive.

Oh my goodness, is that all? I am so tired now, okay bye.

Edit: Oh, $h!t there was more. All foils.

*Hourglass Immaculate Liquid Powder Foundation* - LOVE THIS. In fact, I ended up purchasing a full size right before the Sephora VIB sale ended. Stayed on all day and absorbed oil like a dream. The color I tried was Nude, which was too dark. I bought Pearl which is a little yellow, but will work for me, especially as we get into spring/summer and I get some color.

*Fresh Rose Hydrating Eye Gel Cream* - This is really nice for hydrating, but nothing more. I loved using it under makeup in the morning.

*REN Flash Rinse 1-Minute Facial* - I think I am allergic to something REN uses in their ingredients. A few products are fine, most burn my eyes like fire. This, unfortunately was in the second category because I loved the way it felt and made my skin look.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

OKAY DONE NOW.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 4, 2014)

November empties! 


*Neutrogena Rain Bath (jumbo size): *I looove Rain Bath! 
*Cetaphil cleanser for normal/oily skin*: This was a bit drying so I switched to a gentler formula.
*The Body Shop Tea Tree blemish fade night lotion*: Liked this, but I’m not sure that it was effective enough that I would buy again. 
*The Body Shop Tea Tree oil: *I might be imagining this but I think my skin has looked better in the two weeks since I stopped using it. There could be any number of other factors but I have to consider that this was bothering my skin.
*LUSH Tea Tree Water*: Same with this, my skin has been clearer. Maybe tea tree is just something my face doesn’t like? I didn't use all three of these products at the same time, btw. 
*L’oreal Voluminous Butterfly mascara*: One of my favorite mascaras! I’ll rebuy this forever.
*Hempz original moisturizer*: I loved this! It was light and absorbed quickly, and smelled nice and candy-sweet. 
*Lancome Creme Radiance facial cleanser*: I actually couldn’t stand this face wash. It almost seemed like it left a film on my skin.
*B&amp;BW French Lavender and Honey eau de parfum: *I got this in bubble bath, spray and this perfume. I’m hooked on this scent.
*Rainbow Honey roll-on perfume oil in Frozen Flame*: I got this in the November mini mystery bag and used it up so quickly! I love the scent but it wasn’t very long lasting on me. Like maybe an hour. 
*Dr. Brandt Pore Vacuum blackhead mask*: I am interested to get this in a full size. It applied easily and also washed off easily— I hate when masks won’t come off! It left my skin feeling clean and refreshed and I’d like to see long-term effects.
*Ole Henriksen vitamin C serum*: This is my last sample size and I don’t think it did enough for me to want to rebuy.
*Rimmel Stay Matte powder*: I wouldn’t rebuy this. I know a lot of people like this but it didn’t keep me matte at all. 
*LUSH Dragon’s Egg bath bomb: *Great bomb! Makes the water pretty, too. 
And the candles I finished this month:


B&amp;BW Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow 3-wick (my favee)
B&amp;BW Baltic Black Pearl 3-wick
B&amp;BW Smoked Incense &amp; Berries 3-wick 
B&amp;BW Trick-or-Treat 3-wick (tbh I think it’s the same scent as Marshmallow Fireside)


----------



## coloradobabe (Dec 4, 2014)

Sorry  to be off topic but how do you upload a picture? I tried searching for the answer but can't find it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## subbes (Dec 4, 2014)

Underneath the box where you type your reply there is a button marked "more reply options."  Click on it, and you'll be taken to a new page where you can type your reply.  

On that new page, scroll down a little and underneath the spot you type your reply, there is an "attach files" section.  

Reply back if you're still confused or my instructions are unclear and I'll edit this post to include some pictures that explain in more detail.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samplegal (Dec 5, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> *Rimmel Stay Matte powder*: I wouldn’t rebuy this. I know a lot of people like this but it didn’t keep me matte at all.


Gah! This doesn't keep me matte at all either! I'm halfway through mine and can't wait to get it outta my life! Do you have a favorite powder that does work? I'm always on the lookout for something better, since my face is like a glistening slice of bacon by noon.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 5, 2014)

samplegal said:


> Gah! This doesn't keep me matte at all either! I'm halfway through mine and can't wait to get it outta my life! Do you have a favorite powder that does work? I'm always on the lookout for something better, since my face is like a glistening slice of bacon by noon.


I'm using the Urban Decay De-Slick powder now, it works slightly better but it's $32 a pop.  That's WAY too expensive. So I'll be looking for a cheaper alternative as soon as that runs out.


----------



## coloradobabe (Dec 5, 2014)

@@subbes Thank you!

 
I think this thread is such a cool idea. I will start saving my empty products from here on out but for now here is one I finished up yesterday: Benefit's Bella Bamba blush. 
 
Towards the end the product was only in the corners, so I had to take a stiffer brush and sort of crumble off the product, then work it into the brush, then buff it into the skin. I like Benefit blushes and liked this one but my favorite is still Coralista.


----------



## samplegal (Dec 6, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I'm using the Urban Decay De-Slick powder now, it works slightly better but it's $32 a pop.  That's WAY too expensive. So I'll be looking for a cheaper alternative as soon as that runs out.


Thanks! That's actually my favorite at the moment, and I agree that the price makes it a splurge. I heard the Mac Blot Powder is effective and may try that one next. There's also a Neutrogena Shine Control that I'm curious about.


----------



## samplegal (Dec 6, 2014)

coloradobabe said:


> @@subbes Thank you!
> 
> 
> I think this thread is such a cool idea. I will start saving my empty products from here on out but for now here is one I finished up yesterday: Benefit's Bella Bamba blush.
> ...


Wow, a blush finisher! Bows down.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 7, 2014)

Well its day 7 of December and I have my first 10 items! 
 
*Deluxe:*

*Murad* *Wrinkle and pore refining treatment* - I didn't see anything special happening.  If anything my pores are more clogged than ever.  So, moving along.

*Origins* *Plantscription Anti-aging cleanser *- I like all of the Origins cleansers I have tried so far.  They are serviceable no fuss, nicely scented products.  If it doesn't dry, I buy.

*Lorac* *POREfection Primer* - Just a primer for me.  No amazing results.  Will keep testing the million and one samples I have of primer.

*Tarte* *Clean Slate 12 hr brightening primer* - The only thing that makes this stand out for me against all other primers I have tried is that this one feels like a moisturizer.  No silicone like film.  Not sure if its a good thing or not.

*Estee Lauder Modern Muse Body Lotion* - It was fine. I don't find any moisturizers really moisturizing. So, I look for a scent that wakes me up. This wasn't it
 
*Perfume Sample:*

*Harvey Prince* - *Petaly Noir* - Besides this coming a little beat up from Birchbox, it was an ok sample.  Nothing I would buy, but I did finish it up

.
*Full Size:*

*Alterna Plumping Strand Expand *- I just keep buying this.  The best styling product I have found for my hair.  Thank you Glossy.

*Aussie Instant Freeze Hair Spray *- Not sure if this is the cheapest product on the market.  Its close!  But, its the one that holds a style better than any salon or drugstore brand to date.

*H20 Pumice Foot Scrub *- This was a TJ Maxx find.  Smells great.  My heals are as rough as ever but, this product being in the shower reminds me to give them some attention.  I would buy again.

*Foil:*

*GlamGlow Supermud Clearning Treatment *- I don't enjoy foils but, I really wanted to try this.  Unfortunately, it was barely a one time use.  I did get the pore visual which is suppose to mean its doing something.  But, I am not convinced.  I have another mask that does that.  I would like to have a few more tries with this because this was definitely one of the few drying masks that doesn't leave my face parched.


----------



## miss lawson (Dec 11, 2014)

I just realized that I forgot to post my empties for November! It's been a busy month so it just totally slipped my mind. Kind of an underwhelming month for empties, but hey, sometimes that's the way it goes.

*Full:*


Biotrue Contact Solution
LUSH Softy Bath Bomb
Cherry Culture Raspberry Lip Balm
*Deluxe:*


Rituals Zensation Foaming Shower Gel
Whish Shave Cream
Alterna Caviar Shampoo
Alterna Caviar Conditioner
*Foils/Packets:*


LA Fresh Nail Polish Remover Wipe (x2)


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 17, 2014)

K. I really should be tossing a lot more but I think I got rid of a lot of full size items that my list is a bit shorter...

*Bare Minerals Active Cell Renewal Night Serum foil packet* - I actually love this serum and have a ton of them so I will be using it for a bit. May consider buying when I finish the samples. The only thing I noticed is that I left this packet opened for a bit and the smell and consistency reallllly changed so if I buy the full size I will make sure to keep it close and well-sealed.

*Aveda Foot Relief 1.4 fl oz.* - I love Aveda products but this lotion was not a hit for me. It was not as emollient as I expect from foot lotions and I also love peperminty foot lotions which this was not. It has a mild lemony scent but nothing original. Won't repurchase. 

*Algenist with Alguronic Acid Regenerative Anti-Aging Moisturizer SPF 20 - 15 ml* - I loved this moisturizer! Saw my skin be really stable and clear while using it and I loved the smell and texture. It smells like high end sun-screen and I love that it has SPF 20. May repurchase once I get thru the pile of moisturizers I have lol.

*Caldrea Herbs of Provence Hand Balm 4 oz* - I love Caldrea products and this one was a solid one but I think I may repurchase  different scent. Currently using Minus 417 hand lotion and really loving it. 

*Pangea Organics Facial Cream 1 fl oz *- I got this from my boss last Xmas and I swear it was a re-gift. By the time I got around to opening it, it was kinda separated. I used it a few times thinking maybe it was a bit funky because it is an organic product but I just can't! It came with a face scrub and toner and mask that I am getting thru but I just cannot finish the face cream. It is getting tossed!

*Prescriptives Eyeliner is some sort of bronze color* - I liked the formula but the color was a bit light for me. May repurchase in a darker color but right now I have a lot of eyeliners that are really solid for me. Namely, Ulta gel eyeliners, Tarte Amazonian eyeliners and some solid liquid liners so maybe Prescriptives may have to really pull something special to get me to buy them again. 

*Simple Radiance Cleansing Wipes 25 wipes* - I like the Simple Sensitive skin wipes and I thought I would try these but what was weird was that the cloths were so different...really thin and did not hold onto a lot of liquid. I think they are supposed to be exfoliating but they felt cheap. Will stick to the sensitive skin ones or my fave - Neutrogena. 

*Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Sulfate Free Shampoo 8.5 fl oz* - I liked this shampoo and may repurchase but not something I am going to die without. I loved the chocolate one they have but can't find it anymore. I always use sulfate-free shampoos because they make my Keratin treatments last longer but there are more options out there now. 

*Dove Nutrium Moisture Pomegranate &amp; Lemon Verbena Scent 24 fl oz.* - it took me a million years to finish this. Kinda weird. Feels like using lotion during a shower. I used it for shaving mostly. Won't repurchase. Does not sud and smell is so-so. Definitely won't repurchase. Glad to have finished it. Only plus was that it was moisturizing. 

*Bath &amp; Body Works 3-wick candle Hot Buttered Rum* - Loved this scent and will look for it next year and repurchase. 

*Bath &amp; Body Works 3-wick candle Pumpkin Pecan Waffles* - Used this up the week of Thanksgiving and it is my fave! I can't wait to get it next season. Loved that I used it during the peak of pumpkin season.


----------



## ChemLady (Dec 17, 2014)

I finally finished up my full sized Fresh Sugar lip balm. I had been trying to use it sparingly since it was so expensive, but it was over a year old so I decided to just finish it off. What I didn't realize is that there was like another 1/4 of the stick size of product down below the "end" of the tube, so I decided to dig it out before I tossed it. I liked it and found it very moisturizing, but I don't know if I will purchase again. I didn't really care for the scent/flavor and I was afraid of carrying it around in the summer for fear of it melting everywhere.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 18, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> I finally finished up my full sized Fresh Sugar lip balm. I had been trying to use it sparingly since it was so expensive, but it was over a year old so I decided to just finish it off. What I didn't realize is that there was like another 1/4 of the stick size of product down below the "end" of the tube, so I decided to dig it out before I tossed it. I liked it and found it very moisturizing, but I don't know if I will purchase again. I didn't really care for the scent/flavor and I was afraid of carrying it around in the summer for fear of it melting everywhere.


Mine did melt in summer but luckily it was almost gone so I smooshed it back on. I'd recommend getting a new one now while it's cold so it's much shorter in the summer.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2014)

Well. I was supposed to start doing a weekly "used it up" post two weeks ago, but then I got new things and completely forgot that I was supposed to be using up my samples/partially used things. DOH.

SO, finally, here are the things I've finished since last Sunday.





Sebastian Potion 9 (love this)

Frieda blowout spray (also love this)

Neostrata serum (just okay)

Vitamin H cream (also just okay)

UD Perversion Mascara (LOVE)

Alterna Bamboo shine spray (just okay)

ALterna Bamboo Beach Waves (maybe my favorite beach spray)

Dr. Jart black label BB cream (okay, a bit too dark)

Evologie stay clear cream (pretty good, but probably won't buy)

ALterna dry shampoo (meh, I prefer spray ones).

Not a terrible week...don't think I'll use up as much this week!


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 22, 2014)

My empties for November-December:




I have a feeling I used way more than what I remembered to save in my little 'empties' bag, but oh well. I'll try to do better next month!

*FULL SIZE*

*Paula's Choice (PC) Skin Balancing toner* (HG)

*PC Skin Perfecting liquid BHA 2%* (HG exfoliant)

*Mario Badescu Facial Spray with Aloe, Herbs, and Rosewater* (HG facial spray)

*Bath and Body Works (B&amp;BW) 3-wick candle in 'Mahogany and Teakwood'.* I really loved this candle, it was understated and unoffensive, while still making my room smell very wonderful. Burned from October through November.

*B&amp;BW mini candle in 'Autumn'*. I love this candle for Fall- it's a clean yet warm scent.

*B&amp;BW Pumpkin Pecan Waffles hand soap*. Love the smell, and doesn't make my hands stink after using it.

*Acne.org cleanser*- this is a terrific no-frills facial cleanser. It's a tie for HG status with my PC Skin Balancing cleanser.

*Clearasil Hydra-Blast salicylic acid pads*- used these not for my face but for my bikini area to keep ingrown hairs from forming after shaving. Does a great job!

*Shea Moisture hand cream*- TERRIFIC but I went through it really quickly. Would purchase again. Near HG status... still debatable!

*PC Resist 10% AHA body lotion*- HG body lotion. Keeps away ingrown hairs, KP, and moisturizes!

*Epielle Green Tea cleansing wipes*- these are Ok, but I  don't actually like using them on my face because they have alcohol. Prefer for spot-cleaning brushes, cleaning hands after applying makeup, or wiping down body quickly when don't have time for a shower (TMI, sorry!) Great for the price, though!

*Epielle Aloe Vera cleansing wipes*- Same as above. I actually bought two other kinds of these that I like WAY better- the collagen ones and the one that comes in a white pack (these I can use on my face as opposed to the Green Tea and Aloe ones)... can't remember the name of. Got these all at Big Lots for $1 each pack. Very good deal, they also have sheet masks. Legit Korean brand skincare.

*Burt's Bees Honey &amp; Grapeseed Hand Cream*- Love this stuff- used to be HG for me but Shea Moisture is giving it a run for its money... and moisturizing abilities! This is probably great for summer, while Shea Moisture is better in the winter.

Herpacin-L. This is basically a chapstick with SPF and helps keep cold sores at bay. I actually really like it, even though it's white. But it's a nice soft-feeling cream, and it is terrific. Always will repurchase.

*Chapstick (blue kind)*- Meh. Don't really like Chapstick anymore, if I do wear it, I go with Burt's Bees or Fresh.

*Burt's Bees Mango lip balm*- Great for nighttime. Very gentle. Doesn't sting like the peppermint version.

*SAMPLES*

*Dr. Dennis Gross retinol serum* *concentrate*- Pretty alright, though it's too thick to get all the product out so a dropper is kind of stupid. Not to be confused with Dr. Gross' ferulic + retinol solution, which is the BOMB!

*Philosphy Time in a Bottle for eyes*- not the eye cream for me.

*Fresh Rose eye cream*- good, but not as creamy as I hoped. Won't purchase.



samplegal said:


> Wow, a blush finisher! Bows down.


Agrees, also bowing down here! :luv:



Kookymama said:


> *Tarte* *Clean Slate 12 hr brightening primer* - The only thing that makes this stand out for me against all other primers I have tried is that this one feels like a moisturizer.  No silicone like film.  Not sure if its a good thing or not.


Ooh, I have a sample of that and haven't tried it yet because I'm afraid I won't like it. I'm also afraid I will like it and have to start using primer!!  Hahah, sounds stupid, right? It's just that it's a silicone-free one, and I haven't really tried that many silicone-free primers. Most primers break me out. The one that I could get into for wearing on occassion was the Hourglass veil primer, but even it has a bit of silicones.

Did this one at least help your makeup stay put longer?



wadedl said:


> Mine did melt in summer but luckily it was almost gone so I smooshed it back on. I'd recommend getting a new one now while it's cold so it's much shorter in the summer.


Great idea, you are a smart lady!


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 22, 2014)

@@eastofthesun ~ I haven't noticed a difference with any primers. So, I haven't been convinced to use them all the time.  My skin clogs easily, so  I would rather not use them.  But, I have so many samples and am determined to use them all - maybe I will find the one that makes a difference.   I would say the Tarte primers feel moisturizing which is what I need in the winter.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 22, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@eastofthesun ~ I haven't noticed a difference with any primers. So, I haven't been convinced to use them all the time.  My skin clogs easily, so  I would rather not use them.  But, I have so many samples and am determined to use them all - maybe I will find the one that makes a difference.   I would say the Tarte primers feel moisturizing which is what I need in the winter.


Hey, thanks for the extra info! That's good to know. Maybe I'll actually break out my sample this winter and give it a go! That's kind of how I feel about primers in general- even the one that people say is awesome (Hourglass veil) doesn't seem to increase the wear of my foundation (BareMinerals BareSkin).


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 22, 2014)

I wasn't sure I would get another 10 products in for December. But I did!

*Full Size*:

*Origins Ginger Savory Body Wash *- I went through this in about a week.  It wasn't my favorite scent.  It came with a generous set from Origins.  I won't repurchase.

*Restoresea Revitilizing eye cream *- This ended up being a neck cream for me.  Did nothing for my eye area.  I am looking for moisture.  Not miracles.

*Paula's Choice C15 Super Booster *- I had 4 samples of this and decided to purchase full size because my skin looked to be in good shape and brightened.  I may just be tired of it.  I couldn't wait to finish the full size and move on to other things.  I got no additional benefits for using it as long as I did.

*WEN Lavender Cleansing Conditioner *- This is my second bottle of Wen.  I already have another bottle (almond mint) in the shower and the 3 pack set as a Christmas present coming to me.

*Perfume vial*:

*Prada Candy Florale* - Not for me.  I finished it but, not a fan.
*Dolce* - Not my favorite

*Deluxe:*

*Beauty Protect Protector Oil *- I loved the scent of this.  I used it in the shower on my feet.  Its suppose to be for hair.  But, because I use WEN, these type of products are not necessary.

*Whish Shave Cream* - I didn't enjoy this.  There were folks talking about the scent on the Birchbox thread.  So, I decided to give it a whiff and it smelled like throw-up to me.  A bit sour.  It was grapefruit acai.  I finished it but, stopped smelling it.  It had no obvious scent if I didn't put my nose to the tube.

*Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint* - I got this in Golden.  It was nothing special and the color was off for me.  So, that may have influenced my feelings about it.

*Foil:*

*Guerlain Lingerie De Peau Foundation* - A very generous sample that I squeezed into a jar.  I have been using it 4 or 5 days.  I like it quite a bit but, I think I need something better suited for this time of year - dry skin.  I had it in my shopping cart for awhile.


----------



## Hanna Folksmen (Dec 23, 2014)

Deluxe:


*Embassy Suites Facial Bar* – Did the job as the other poster said by cleaning makeup brushes, but was smudgy so I can't recommend it. 
*Ojon Advanced Hair Treatment Rare Blend Oil* – Bit of a mess and needed reapplying. Would not recommend.
Wash-Off/Sheet Masks:

*Tru Visage Anti Aging Cream* - Cleared my wrinkles after two weeks of daily use (twice a day). Super happy with the results and recommended it to my friends. I found the scent to be kind of "new" at first, the antioxidants must have something to do with it. But I grew accustomed to it and actually love the scent now. Two thumbs up. (read a review for truvisage here)


For all the ladies over 30, remember that if you do get an anti aging cream out there, don't just end up buying phony vaseline. Actually get something with antioxidants inside of it which have been clinically proven to be beneficial (such as the product I mentioned above).


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 29, 2014)

This is my 3rd post of 10 items for December.  Being home a lot this month made it easy to use a lot of samples.  Here we go:
 
*Vials:*
*Victoria's Secret Fearless* - This smells like it could be a unisex sent.  I like scents that lean masculine so, this was decent.
 
*Victoria's Secret Bombshell *- This scent bothered me as it reminded me of someone.  I am not sure who but, I think someone I know wears this.  I didn't love this one.
 
*L'Artisan Parfumeur La Chase Aux Papillons *- This was not a spray vial so, it was a bit of a pain to use.  Tiny and with a little cap to pull off.  I think the scent is suppose to remind us of chasing butterflies in a meadow.  It goes on smelling like lilacs.  Just a bit to floral for me.
 
*Foils:*
*Becca Ultimate Coverage Complexion Crème* - This was horrible for me.  My skin is dry right now and this sat in pores and attached to dry areas.  I had to wipe it off and start over with something else.

*Kat Von D Lock it foundation* - I got a good color match in my sample.  I applied this 3 days in a row. I liked it better than I thought but, not planning to stop here in my foundation search.  I wouldn't mind another sample though.
 

*Deluxe:*
*Clinique Moisture Surge Extended Thirst Relief* - Right now I need more than this.  It wasn't moisturizing enough for me.

*Urban Decay Anti-aging eye primer* - The good news is this one didn't pill like the version I bought full size (Eden I think).  But, my eyelids looked dry. I am really going through a dry spell so, maybe I can't blame products.  However, I need what I need.  I can't say it helped me in any way and my eye shadow did crease.
 
*Full Size:*
*Ole Henricksen Firm Action Mask* - Very Drying.  I had to slap on tons of moisturizer after using this.  Definitely not a repurchase because of that.  My skin felt clean.  I didn't get any major pore cleansing.  But, firming it was! 

*H20 Dual Action Eye makeup remover* - I found this at TJMaxx.  I really like it.  I purchased 2 of these and wouldn't hesitate to grab another.

*Dove Dry Shampoo* - This is a spray can which I much prefer with dry shampoo. I can direct it to where I need it.  This was the best one I have tried so far.  I only use this kind of product if I need to run out without a shower.  I would like to try something else but, not sure what.  Any suggestions?


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 29, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> *Paula's Choice C15 Super Booster *- I had 4 samples of this and decided to purchase full size because my skin looked to be in good shape and brightened.  I may just be tired of it.  I couldn't wait to finish the full size and move on to other things.  I got no additional benefits for using it as long as I did.
> 
> *WEN Lavender Cleansing Conditioner *- This is my second bottle of Wen.  I already have another bottle (almond mint) in the shower and the 3 pack set as a Christmas present coming to me.


I am almost done with my PC C15 and I actually really like it! I keep using it for the antioxidant benefits, which help along with sunblock to keep free radicals and UV from damaging your skin. It keeps my hyperpigmentation lightened. I'm going to repurchase this in January when I run out. I went through it relatively quickly because I've been using it on my face every morning, as well as on my neck, decollete, back of neck, and backs of hands. It helps to keep my skin from aging there. YAY!

Ok, I have been so interested in trying those Wen cleansing conditioners. Can you tell me what you like about them? Do you really use them instead of shampoo and conditioner? Do you  leave them on a long time/scrub? I don't get it but I want to try them! Also, do they have silicones in them? If so, I steer away from that.

I've finished a few products and will post those at the end of the month.


----------



## Monika1 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm so amazed by you folks here who are using up so many things month-to-month! I think part of my problem is that I don't get around to certain things; I'm always forgetting? to use my body moisturizer, for example. I have a bunch of options on my counter (maybe not my favourites, but the ones I think I should use up), and then I don't use anything. I think it's time to pull out "the good stuff"; my shins are itchy!!! (Self-observation: yeah, it looks like I'm saving the "special one" for some other time later; then again, I do want to use up these little bits and pieces of things too! Perhaps I'd do better by using "a nice one" from the stash to get myself into the moisturizer habit first.)


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 29, 2014)

@@eastofthesun ~  Wen does have silicone.  I wanted to try them for a long time but worried as my hair is fine.  Conditioner and fine hair = limp.  I jumped in because I couldn't achieve the polished yet, natural looking hair styles of today. I had no oomph without going all out 80's with products.  My hair seemed to be thinning too.  I needed to try something new.

My hair looks healthier from root to end now with Wen.  Even though its conditioned it can hold a style.  I have a problem keeping low lights in my hair.  The dark brown always fades to bronze.  My hair gets too light and I start to look like Paris Hilton.  I notice with Wen that my color lasts longer.  The last time I went the hairdresser she asked why I was there.  My hair color and style looked great. 

This is not a shampoo you can swirl in your head for two seconds and be done with it.  This is how I washed my hair before.  I take two pumps and massage my head (scalp,root to end).  Wet it some more. Then I take a third pump and do some additional cleaning in those areas that show oil first.  The recommended amount of Wen to use is nuts!  16-24 pumps for medium length hair!  No way.  You have to play with it for a few washings.  It doesn't lather so, it feels weird.  Its like you are washing with straight up conditioner.

Also, my hair looks pretty darn good the next day.  This is unusual for fine hair girls.  I can throw in some dry shampoo if I want and go.  But, I need a shower to function so, I don't really enjoy this benefit.

I have Fig and Tea Tree to try next.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 29, 2014)

@@Monika1 - Bring the moisturizer in the shower. These used to be products I would never get through because I would forget. I need everything in my face. 

Now if only I could find a way to get through blush and lip products.  I apply lip stuff all day long but, it never ends!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 29, 2014)

I didn't use up much this week...BUT, 2 are makeup items so I'm pretty proud anyway!

(Full disclosure, I only used up 2 of the 3 shadows in the benefit palette, I removed the 3rd (it's a matte brown liner shade and will take eons to use up) and put it in a magnetic palette). I used the concealer until it was too dry to do so. I still consider it an accomplishment  .

The Stila shadow, I've been working on for years.

The two moisturizers were nice enough.


----------



## Monika1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@Monika1 - Bring the moisturizer in the shower. These used to be products I would never get through because I would forget. I need everything in my face.
> 
> Now if only I could find a way to get through blush and lip products.  I apply lip stuff all day long but, it never ends!


Our funny world; a long-lasting lip product or blush is also a great thing when it's that special one! I just had to buy some more Alima Garnet blush.


----------



## PA Anna (Dec 31, 2014)

[SIZE=12pt]I started tracking used items in the middle of December. I'm excited to see a thread about empties! Here's my list. [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Full Size[/SIZE]*


*[SIZE=12pt]Gourmet Body Treats Black Tea Detoxifying Mask 2 oz[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] - Gourmet Body Treat sub -I love this mask. I have rosacea and can see the difference immediately after using this mask. It reduces the thickness around my nose and cheeks. I already reorder this. No other mask works like this for me. [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Hillhouse Naturals Vintage Farmhouse Candle Amaryllis scent[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] *12 oz *-Little Lace Box sub- Loved this scent. I could smell this throughout the house. [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Procesea Gel[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] *.75 oz *- This is OTC and the only treatment I use on my rosacea. One container lasts me for months. It does the job well. [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Deluxe Size[/SIZE]*


*[SIZE=12pt]Pelle Beauty Beauty Oil Luxe 1/8 oz[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] - Petit Vour sub -I held on to the last little bit until I finally received a discount code to buy more. This works well in reducing the inflammation in my face from rosacea. I reordered a full-size.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Pelle Beauty Beauty Oil Stellar 1/8 oz [/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt]- GoodeBox sub- This works nicely too although not as much as a change in my face as the Luxe oil. I reordered a full size. [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Teadora Shampoo 2 oz - [/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt]VeganCuts Spa Lover - It did not bother my rosacea. There are other shampoos that I like better.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Teadora Conditioner 2 oz[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] - VeganCuts Spa Lover - It left my hair knotty. I have thick, long wavy hair and go through conditioner quickly. This is one of those times I could tell I would not use it again because of the knots. [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]BalancedGuru Scrub Me Nice and Gritty Scrub 1 oz[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] -Goodebox sub- I have strong water pressure which I think is essential for a good scrub experience. My family could smell the scent outside the bathroom. I felt like I went to a spa. I could feel the oils on my skin and the scent stayed for awhile. I reordered more with the discount code. [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Gourmet Body Treats Pumpkin Exfoliator 1 oz [/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt]-Gourmet Body Treats sub - This was a lot of fun to use and had a pleasant scent.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle [/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt]-BirchBox- I am going to put this on my BirchBox wish list. It worked very well with a wonderful scent. I have another detangler I should finish before replacing this. [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]TATCHA Indigo soothing silk hand cream .34 oz [/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt]- This is my favorite hand cream. I can see a difference in my hands when I use it.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Clinique Moisture Surge .5 oz [/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt]- GWP - It did not bother my rosacea which is always a plus. Beyond that I am not sure if it did anything besides make my face shiny.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Illume Basil and Cedar Candle 1 oz [/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt]- Sample Society - I can smell it in the room that I am burning, but nowhere else. I like the scent. I won't buy it, but will use it if it is in a sub box again. [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Foil[/SIZE]*


*[SIZE=12pt]TATCHA deep hydration firming serum .03 oz[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] It felt nice going on. It’s hard to tell from a foil if it works. [/SIZE]


----------



## redwildcat1412 (Dec 31, 2014)

First time poster on this thread, but I wanted to share my empties from the last three months.

Firstly, I finished my huge 100 wipes pack of the Ole Henriksen Truth To Go wipes, which are usually really pricey but I found them on Lookfantastic.com for £25 which is roughly about $35 for 100 wipes which isn't bad. I believe the offer is still available. _Rating - Good. _











_Sweet Clementine hand wash from Bath and Body works. Rating - Good. _

Spa Wisdom Polynesia body wash from The Body Shop. _Rating - Average._

Psssst Instant Dry Shampoo ($5.99 for 150 g). _Rating - Average._

Caudalie Grape Water ($18 for 6.5 oz). _Rating - Good. _






_A candle I finished is the Voluspa Bella Sucre ($18 for 12 oz) which is a coconut wax blend with a 100% cotton wick. It comes in a lovely tin that can be reused. Rating - Good._






_Nuxe Reve de Miel Hand and Nail Cream ($20 for 75ml). This is my holy grail hand cream. Rating - Good._

Peter Roth Mega Rich Body Lotion ($12.50 for 8.5 oz). _Rating - Bad._

Revlon Nearly Naked Foundation ($10.49 for 30 ml) in Warm Beige. _Rating - Average. _

Covergirl Clump Crusher Mascara ($7.99) in Black Brown. _Rating - Good._

Maybelline Color Sensational Lip Gloss in Nude Pearl. _Rating - Good._

Clinique Long Last Lipstick in Twilight Nude ($16). _Rating - Good. _

NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk ($4.49). _Rating - Bad._






_Urban Decay Lip Junkie gloss in Naked. Rating - Discontinued._

Philosophy Hope in a Stick Lip Balm. _Rating - Average._

Caudalie Overnight Detox Oil ($52 for 1 oz). _Rating - Average._

Benefit Lip Gloss in Kiss You and Friends in High Places. _Rating - Discontinued. _

Penhaligon's Lip Balm. _Rating - Discontinued._

Ren Active Radiant Eye Gel ($30 for 0.5 oz). _Rating - Bad._

Marc Jacobs Lash Lifter Mascara ($26). _Rating - Bad._

&lt;a data-ipb="nomediaparse" data-cke-saved-href="http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sara-happ-the-lip-slip-one-luxe-clear-shine-lip-gloss/3279420?cm_cat=datafeed&amp;cm_ite=sara_happ®_" href="http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sara-happ-the-lip-slip-one-luxe-clear-shine-lip-gloss/3279420?cm_cat=datafeed&amp;cm_ite=sara_happ(r)_" the_lip_slip®_-_one_luxe'_clear_shine_lip_gloss:536281&amp;cm_pla="women:makeup:lip&amp;cm_ven=Google_Product_Ads_pla_online&amp;mr:referralID=4e95777e-909f-11e4-ac6c-001b2166c2c0""&gt;Sara Happ The Lip Slip ($18 for 0.5 oz). _Rating - Good._

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss in Rose Sugar. _Rating - Good._

Mac Face and Body Foundation (27 for 50 ml) in C5. _Rating - Good. _






Lastly there were a ton of foil samples -


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Dec 31, 2014)

I have finished a bunch of deluxe samples since coming home for break.  I probably won't repurchase any of these things because I have so many products to go through.

Hello Body Cream: I actually like it a lot, but I kept forgetting to use it.  It wasn't moisturizing enough for my accutane skin right now, but it did a pretty good job and I love the smell.

Hello Shampoo and Conditioner: These little sizes were super cute and smelt amazing. I went through them super fast and didn't really see any repairing benefits like they promised, but my hair did look good after use.

Origins Checks and Balance face wash: I really liked this little sample, it made my skin feel clean but not tight and dry like other face washes.  This sample also lasted a surprisingly long time

some random Dove Body wash: I loved this, but I just love all body washes

Rembrant tooth paste: This is the whitening paste from one of the allure boxes.  I liked it, it made my teeth pretty white, but they've been pretty white.  I go through a lot of toothpaste

Ivory 2 in 1 body wash: I finally finished this off!  It was a huge bottle that has been sitting at home and I use it every time I come back.  I never use it as a shampoo, only as a body wash and when I shave.  It worked, not a smell that I love that much, but not a bad smell.  It was a giant bottle so it's really affordable.

I'm sure there are some other things, I haven't really been keeping track.  But I used these up in the past two weeks.  This coming year I am going to try and keep better track of my empties.


----------



## Natasha01 (Dec 31, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> Urban Decay Anti-aging eye primer[/b] - The good news is this one didn't pill like the version I bought full size (Eden I think).  But, my eyelids looked dry. I am really going through a dry spell so, maybe I can't blame products.  However, I need what I need.  I can't say it helped me in any way and my eye shadow did crease.


This is good to know. I have been contemplating buying this. Thanks for your input.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 1, 2015)

*December Empties:*

Wow, I used a lot of masks this month trying to combat "winter skin".  And I forgot to keep track of my Bath &amp; Body hand soap empties which I usually include.  Maybe, I'll leave the hand soap off the list from now on.

*Full Size:*

*Nugg* exfoliating mask - Don't love these masks.  I gave them a try &amp; will not repurchase.

*Julep* Glycolic hand scrub - I really like this scrub in the winter.  It helps my dry hands but isn't too abrasive. Just opened another full size one I had in reserve.

*Julep* pink grapefruit body frosting - I found this with my hand scrubs (I had forgotten I had it).  I actually only used up 1/2 of it and just tossed the rest.  It is super waxy and just not very moisturizing.

*Bath &amp; Body Works* fragrance mist in Dancing Waters - Love this!  I've had it awhile though &amp; needed to use it up.

*Deluxe Size:*

*Fortune Cookie Soap *Witch Please walnut facial scrub - Didn't love the smell of this.  Glad to see it gone.

*BareMinerals* 5-in-1 BB advanced performance eyeshadow cream - I am in love with these.  I've tried 3 different colors &amp; I love them by themselves or with other shadows as a base.  Easy to use - definitely a part of my daily eye look!

*Royal Apothic* cuppa cuppa exfoliating firming tea mask - It's ok, but not worth the price BB is charging for full size.  You could say, not my cuppa tea.  

*Sea Rx* micro-dermabrasion face &amp; body scrub - Another BB sample.  Not great.

*be Delectable *hand cream in coconut &amp; cream - I bought the set w/all the scents of hand creams and this was my favorite but not enough to repurchase.

*Fresh* Black tea instant perfecting mask - I don't know what to think about this one. It had an unpleasant smell &amp; consistensy.  I wanted to love it (I mean it is Fresh), but no.

*Living Proof *Restore shampoo &amp; conditioner - I'm hooked on Living Proof.  I keep buying the deluxe sets and I need to just buy the full size.

*Living Proof *satin hair serum - Yep, I love this too.

*Absolute!* makeup cleansing tissues - I carried this pack in my purse to clean my hand off after Sephora trips (from swatching products in-store).  Seriously, I'm not kidding.

*Foils:*

*Fresh *lotus youth preserve radiance lotion - Another Fresh product that smelled awful to me.  These products might work but if I can't get past the smell I'm not buying it.

*Becca* ultimate coverage complexion creme - Um, WOW.  I used this and realized how little coverage I was getting from my tinted moisturizer.  I might buy the full size of this and use it when I need it but keep using my Laura Mercier tinted moistuizer too.  It is expensive but should last me awhile.  Let's just say, I was impressed.

*Loreal *total repairs restoring shampoo &amp; conditioner - I liked it &amp; would use it again.

*The Body Shop* Vitamin E sink-in moisture mask - This was nice.

*Sephora *Pore clarifying mask - This was even nicer.  I might even purchase this if I ever get through all the masks I have to use up.

*Living Proof* restore targeted repair cream - Of course, I love it.

*LaFresh* oil-free face cleanser wipe - Does the job.

*Candles:*

*Yankee* 3-wick in Mistletoe - Nice, but seemed to be gone really fast.  

*Yankee* medium jar in Balsam &amp; Cedar - Smells like Christmas tree &amp; was nice for this time of year.

*Yankee* 3-wick in Salted Caramel - Love the smell of this one!  I won't repurchase any Yankee 3-wick candles though because they burn really fast &amp; for the price, just not worth it.

*Bath &amp; Body Works* 3-wick in Twisted Peppermint - I love this scent and buy it every year.


----------



## debs15 (Jan 1, 2015)

My empties for December:

These are all full-sized items except for the hand cream I suppose!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

!.  *Aquaphor* - Already have another full-sized tube but had to finish this first.

2.  *Trader Joe's Pumpkin Body Butter* - Loved this!

3.  *BBW Hand Cream* - Forgot what scent it was as I had finished it earlier in December but I'm now excited to use my Black Cherry Merlot scent.

4.  *Diorskin Nude foundation* - My HG foundation and I haven't repurchased yet as a way to get me to finish my other foundations first. More reason as to why I should get started on using the others up soon.

5.  *NARS Laguna *- Won't be repurchasing this.

6.  *Badger Cuticle Care* - Won't be repurchasing this but it's a lovely product. I just don't want to buy another.

7.  *Origins Clear Improvement mask *- I would get this again but I need to finish my other mask first before purchasing.

8.  *BBW body lotion* - So glad I got rid of this! My aunt had bought this for me and the scent was stronger than what I would normally get.  Glad to have used this up.

9.  *The Balm Time Balm concealer* - FINALLY! I won't be repurchasing.

10.  *Wet n Wild Fergie eye primer* - Love this and will be using my other backup.

11.  *MUAC Rose Spray* - Bought another recently.


----------



## Spydar (Jan 1, 2015)

I didn't fare well this month. My resolution this year is to use stuff up! Ha!

December Used

FOILS:

No. 4 Reconstructing Masque - Like all No 4 products, this doesn't really do anything.

Garnier Blackhead Eliminating Scrub - made me break out, plus contains things I'm trying to stay away from.

Roux anti-aging Keratin Repair Shamp/Cond - neither cleansed well nor conditioned.

DELUXE:

Philosophy Snow Angel shower gel - it was ok. Smell wasn't really what I was expecting.

Essential Elements Wake Up Rosemary Shower Gel - the Vicks of body washes. Was amazing while I had the flu.

FULL SIZE:

Julep Double Step - Not the best, not the worst. The packaging kinda sucks. Won't purchase on my own, but wouldn't be mad if I got one in a mystery box.

BBW Pumpkin Pecan Waffles foaming hand soap - no one liked this. It made your hands smell like syrup, which sounds good in theory, but in reality makes you hands smell sticky.

RANDOMS:

Marc Jocobs Daisy vial - love this!

Prada Candy vial - like this one too!

Body Shop Tea Tree Oil face mask - helped calm down the breakout I got from the blackhead scrub. Will buy again.

DITCHED:

CK One mascara - it was ok. Didn't give me raccoon eyes. Went past its 3 month mark.

Marc Anthony Dream Waves Beach Spray - I gave this away. It smelled great, but my hair type doesn't lend well to this kind of product


----------



## Jams53 (Jan 1, 2015)

Here are my December empties! I'm trying to work down my sample stash and I think this was a good start  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*Full Size:*
*Bath &amp; Body Works Japanese Cherry Blossom Body Lotion -* This is one of my favorite scents. When I get through my ridiculous amount of lotion I will definitely be repurchasing this.

*Epielle Cucumber Cleansing Tissues -* I get these from my nana every year for Christmas. They are pretty meh. It says they remove waterproof mascara but definitely don’t for me. I usually use these just to get my face makeup off and use something else for my eye makeup.

*Deluxe Sample:*
*Sephora Instant Moisturizer -* I liked this overall. It didn’t make my skin feel greasy. It seemed to absorb into my skin pretty fast and made my skin feel soft.

*Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant -* I really like this. It is really gentle but still makes my skin feel really soft and smooth. It seemed to last a really long time, too.

*Skin&amp;Co Roma Sicilian Light Serum Vitamin C Brightening Face Serum -* I got this in a Birchbox. It’s supposed to fade dark spots, brighten skin, and reduce the appearance of fine lines. I have none of those concerns so yeah xD I figured I had it so might as well slap it on my face anyway!

*Supergoop CC Cream -* This is one of those self-adjusting shades. When I first put it on it had an orangey tint to it and looked awful. I had to wait 20-30 minutes for it to “adjust” to my skin and look ok. Wouldn’t buy it because I don’t always have that long to wait and don’t want to look orange.

*Foils:*
*Suave Natural Infusion Shampoo -* Didn’t like the way it made my hair feel, made it feel gross and greasy. Wouldn’t purchase.

*Suave Natural Infusion Conditioner -* See above.

*Suave Natural Infusion Mask - *For some reason this mask didn’t make my hair feel greasy like the other products, but I honestly don’t think it did anything special for my hair. I don’t ever buy hair masks because I don’t really have any hair concerns other than oiliness so they don‘t really do anything for me. (I honestly don’t give a crap about hair care. If it makes my hair clean I’m good with it so I get whatever is cheap xD.)

*Hempz Fresh Coconut and Watermelon Nourishing Herbal Body Wash - *This was alright. The scent was okay, not my favorite but wasn’t offensive or anything. I could smell the watermelon and coconut but watermelon isn’t a scent I gravitate towards. It had a decent amount of lather and didn’t dry out my skin. I definitely wouldn’t pay full price for it, though.

*Davines Love Smoothing Conditioner - *I actually liked this conditioner quite a bit. It made my hair feel really soft and non-greasy. The scent is just okay, didn’t love it or hate it. I don’t think I liked it enough to pay the full price for it, though.

*Freeman Chocolate &amp; Strawberry Clay Mask -* I liked this well enough. It smelled good and made my skin feel pretty soft. I got a huge hoard of these masks when they had a 40% off sale so when I get through my stash I would consider purchasing this again.

*Tone Soothing Body Wash -* This stuff smelled so good! I’m horrible at describing scents so I’m no help. All I know is it smelled incredible and I would buy it for the scent alone.

*Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave In Conditioner -* I got a few samples from this brand before I cut my hair. I had very long hair that had loose curls. I now have a short pixie cut with no curls. I don’t use leave in conditioners anymore but I had this and no one wanted it so I used it. Wouldn’t purchase.

*Davines OI/All In One Milk -* I HATED this stuff. At first my hair would feel soft, but by the end of the day my hair was looking like a greasy mess. Would never, ever, EVER use this again.

*Tone Petal Soft Body Wash - *This smelled nice, but I liked the scent of the other one more so would purchase it over this one.

*Tossed:*
*Hempz Ultra Moisturizing Herbal Lip Balm (full size) -* This made me break out so bad all around my mouth. Of course I almost used the whole tube before I realized this is what was causing the breakouts. Not finishing it up now that I know.

*Juice Beauty Oil Free Moisturizer (deluxe sample) -* I’ve used this before and thought it was decent enough. This one I received in a sample box and the smell was AWFUL! It normally has a kind of fruity scent to it, but this smelled straight up horrible. I don’t know if they changed the formula or if this was just expired, but it was just bad. I’m not sensitive to scents so it takes a lot to make me not use something because of the scent. But this is going nowhere near my face. I thought my nose was messed up and made someone else smell it just to make sure, and they said it smelled gross, too. I hate throwing things away, but I wouldn’t give this stinky stuff to anyone.


----------



## samplegal (Jan 1, 2015)

So this set of empties rounds out the year. I'm pretty sure I kept track all year long, and it probably adds up to a lot of stuff. Maybe I'll go back and figure it out some time.

Happy New Year everyone!

*FULL SIZE:*


*Bio Cellulose Whitening &amp; Anti-aging Eye Patch, 5-pack *-- Memebox -- This seemed to slurp the puffiness out of my under eyes, and they felt tighter, but I still don't need this type of product.
*Jacara Peppermint Lip Balm* -- I liked this a lot. It was light and slippy on the lips, but I have like 2 years worth of balms in my stash. 
*Tresemme Basic Care Dry Shampoo* --  It's just ok. Made my hair feel a little sticky, and I definitely felt it in my hair all day. For drugstore, I much prefer Dove.
*LaRocca C-Gold Reparative Primer* -- This took forever and a day to use up. I honestly can't say it did anything special for me. It had a micro gold in it that (thankfully) didn't show up on the skin, and the texture was quite wet. Although I wouldn't repurchase, I do somehow have another full sized one in my collection.
*Perfect Formula Manicure Booster* -- The idea was that this would extend a manicure as a base and top coat. It took forever to dry as a top coat, and also bubbled. So I used it only as a base coat, and that worked well, while helping nail polish adhere. I have other base coats to use up, but if I find I miss this, I'll get it again.
*North American Hemp Co. Shine Spray* -- Oh, the smell of this was atrocious! I don't know how I made it through. It also left my hair greasy looking just in the spots I sprayed.
*Sephora Honey Mask, Nourishing and Balancing* -- Loved this mask! Honey is supposed to be good for the skin, and I found this to be soothing. The cut of the mask is HUGE, though, overlapping into my hair and jaw, and I do have a big face!
*Giovanni Cool Mint Lemonade Salt Scrub* -- I liked this at first -- it really smelled like lemonade. But it had an icy hot burn to it every time I used it that verged on pain!

*DELUXE:*


*Clarins Invigorating Shower Gel *-- This was so amazing and luxurious. The scent was glorious.
*Forest Essentials Shampoo &amp; Conditioner* -- This set had a "basic" feel to it.
*Clark's Botanicals Deep Moisture Mask* -- I was so excited to try this, but it gave me breakouts. Deeply moisturizing, though.
*Make Dual-Phase Eye Makeup Remover* -- Not good at removing makeup. Too much rubbing and pulling just to get half of it off.
*Big Sexy Hair Spray &amp; Play Hairspray* -- It was an ok hairspray. 
*Camille Beckman Hand Therapy, Lemongrass Vert &amp; Sparkling Grapefruit* -- Now this I loved, because it absorbed so well, and moisturized so well. I have another to use.
*Shave with Benefits Shave Foam, Bergamot + Pink Grapefruit* -- This was ok as a shaving foam. Didn't goop up my razor, did the job. This was my last shaving product, and I won't buy any others for a while. Soap works fine for me.
*Pantene Daily Moisture Renewal Shampoo &amp; Conditioner* -- I like these ok.
*Amika Perk Up Dry Shampoo *-- I love how clean and fluffy this made my hair feel, without residue. Still left the usual white cast, but I just shook it out.
*Dior Instant Gentle Cleansing Oil* -- An excellent cleansing oil which made makeup removal a breeze. I may consider this again.
*Dove Deep Moisture Nutrium Body Wash* -- I have several more of these deluxe bottles. It has a feeling of half body wash/half body lotion.
*Nars Face Primer* -- This was a pretty good face primer, but didn't help with oiliness.
*St. Ives Pink Lemon and Mandarin Orange Scrub* -- This was probably the most surprising product of the month. I'm not a huge fan of the Apricot Scrub because its too gritty, but this was way finer and had the texture of a face polish. I absolutely would buy again.
*Chanel Le Lift Moisturizer* -- Both of these Chanel products felt very nice, and seemed to brighten and smooth my skin. I would love to buy again, but jeez, the prices. They did not irritate my acne-prone skin, even though they were heavily fragranced.
*Chanel La Nuit de Chanel Recharge*
*Alessandro Pedix Feet Heel Rescue Balm* --  This was a nice foot balm. I enjoyed the minty scent the most, but I think the Kerstin Florian one is more effective at softening the feet.

PACKETS:


*Caldrea Body Lotion, x3, in Aloe Water Apricot, Tea Olive Lime, Coconut Fig Leaf *-- These seemed nice, but average.
*Omoroviscza Thermal Cleansing Balm* -- This was so thick and so heavy, I couldn't get it off my face. I don't know if it's meant to go over your eyes, but it got in mine and blurred my vision. I'm not sure I understand how to use this, but it's very pricey, and I wasn't won over.
*Baxter of California Daily Protein Shampoo x2* -- This is for men, so felt more like a clarifying shampoo. I just used them up to use them.
*Macadamia Deep Repair Masque* -- A popular mask, which I also enjoyed. May buy again.
*Nars Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base* -- One of my faves. It works so well at keeping shadows looking fresh. I have a deluxe tube to work though.
*Sunday Riley Ceramic Slip Cleanser *-- An absolute pleasure to use. It felt so good on the skin, and left my face feeling great. I am now coveting this and may try it during a sale.
*Lancome Nude Miracle Liquid-to-powder Foundation, 110 Ivoire x2, and 320 Bisque x2 -*- I had enough samples for a good try and think this is a beautiful, natural, skin-like finish that still provides good coverage. I really like when it looks like you're not wearing foundation, and this is that type. I'd love to buy this.
*L'Occitane Amande Milk Concentrate* -- A lovely lotion.
*Jurlique Purely Bright Radiance Serum* -- One of my fave brands, and really feels soothing to my skin. I enjoyed this serum, and have a full size already.
*Hourglass Illusion Tinted Moisturizer x4, Beige, Sand, Shell, Ivory *-- All these Hourglass foundations are also gorgeous, and I had a couple of weeks of use with all the samples and colors I had. I would buy the one for oily skin.
*Hourglass Immaculate Liquid Powder Foundation x2 Light Beige, Porcelain*
*Hourglass Veil Fluid Makeup x3, Light Beige, Beige, Ivory*
*Biore Pore Unclogging Scrub* -- It's ok, but the particles were too sparse.
*Garnier Clean Balancing Daily Exfoliator *-- same deal as Biore.
*Kocost Foot Peeling Pack* -- A week after I did the pack, nothing was happening, and I thought it just didn't work for me. 10 days later, the peeling was full-on, and the callousy areas were left feeling renewed!
*Wen Cleansing Conditioner, Pomagranate* -- The more I use Wen products, the more I just want to be a Wen girl. They just work so well for my hair, leaving it manageable, soft, and shiny.
*Carols Daughter Monoi Repairing Hair Mask* -- I noticed nothing from this.
*Camille Beckman Hand Therapy, Lemongrass Vert &amp; Sparkling Grapefruit* -- I had a packet in addition to the deluxe sample above, and love this. I do have another big sample to use.
*Vertere Refining Treatment Cleanser* -- Too small to judge.
*Clarins Double Serum x2* -- Seems like a nice product from the 4 uses I got.
*Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Damage &amp; Color Repair Shampoo &amp; Conditioner* -- Always enjoy these. I have more travel sizes.

*Fragrance: (vials)*


*Carven Le Parfum* -- This scent is up my alley, but not enough to purchase.
*My Burberry* -- I also enjoyed this one, but have the Burberry Body, which is more exciting to me.

*Tossed:*


*Two Cosmetics Duo Eyeshadow in Heartache *-- Too pinky in color and gave me sickly looking eyes.
*Mally Lip Magnifier Lip Color in Soft Nude* -- This doesn't show up on my lips at ALL, though I love Mally products.
*Sanre Organic Skinfood Chocolate Lips Yummy Lip Moisturizer* -- Sadly, it went bad before I had a chance to use it.
*Tom Ford Sahara Noir* -- I guess I can't like everything from Tom Ford, because this strong and unique scent is not my thing at all.


----------



## Margiee (Jan 1, 2015)

*Bath and Body Works Lemon Mint Leaf Mason Jar Candle (6 oz)* I loved the smell of this, totally energizing.  However, I was frustrated by how much was left in the bottom of the jar when I finished burning it.  I will buy this again if it is offered, but next time as a 3-wick candle. 

*Vitabath 20% Shea Butter Hand Cream in Spring Green (2.1 oz) *I hated this.  Left a film on my hands because it did not soak in and smelled absolutely horrible.  Would never repurchase and would instantly donate any more that came my way.  Hated this product with a burning passion and am so excited to be done with it.  Regarding the smell, my sister asked me to please stand farther away from me at one point about an hour after I put this on. 

*Origins Plantscription Anti-aging Cleanser (1 oz) *I love this.  I have about 3 back ups in this deluxe sample size.  It’s very soothing, smells great, and really feels like it gets all the dirt and make up off my face without drying me out.  I probably won’t purchase any time soon but I will continue to select is as a free deluxe sample. 

*Bath and Body works Mini Candle in Watermelon Lemonade (1.3 oz)* I liked the scent of this the more I burned it.  I often used it at the same time as the lemon mint candle mentioned above and the two smells were nice and sweet and summery (a feeling I want more of in this bitter cold).   I don’t think I will purchase this scent again in a full size as it smells a little too fruity sweet for me, I prefer my scents citrus or herbal or green for summer/spring.  Will mention that I was very impressed by the mini size of candle as far as throw and burn time and will continue to use this size occasionally. 

*Glamglow Supermud Clearing Treatment (0.3 oz)* I really liked this.  I have been saving it for a special occasion but we are all about using stuff up on the no-buy support forum of MUT.  And I for one am going to indulge myself!  I really liked this and felt like it helped with some stress acne that broke out.  I used this before bed the nights of the long weekend I was applying to grad schools.  It felt nice to give myself a little treat at the end of a stressful day of statement writing and doubting my competence/competitive ability.  I probably won’t purchase because these are a little pricey and I have about a zillion and two other masks to work through but I will be on the look out for samplers that include this product. 

*Bare Minerals Mineral Veil Original SPF25 Mineral Veil (0.03 oz) *This was an alright color match for me (I think it’s translucent) in that it didn’t leave a white cast or give me orange-y fake tan look.  But I didn’t really like it.  It was fine.  I wish it was more oil-absorbing.  I am too much of a grease monster to wear this, will not repurchase.  Also, could get cakey on dry areas of skin and emphasized any peeling.  

*Origins Modern Friction (foil)* I liked this a lot.  I can’t tell tons from a single foil though, but will look for some more and may purchase a full size.

*Benefit Agent Zero Shine (foil)* Who in the world has ever heard of a sample of powder in foil?  This was idiotic packaging and I didn’t like the product that much.  Would not purchase. 

*Urban Decay Nude Omega Cleansing Jelly (foil)* I liked this alright.  It smelled great and washed off nicely.  But I didn’t really feel like it got all my makeup off which is the #1 thing my cleanser must do, so no purchasing. 

*Derma-e Evenly Radiant Brightening Cleanser (1 oz)* This smelled nice and got all my eye makeup off.  I felt weirdly like I wasn’t all the way clean afterwards but all my makeup was gone so I don’t think it actually did a bad job, just was a very gentle cleanser.  Currently working my way through my stash of sample cleansers but would maybe (probably not) consider repurchasing if it is super inexpensive. 

*Royal Apothic Cuppa Cuppa Exfoliating Firming Tea Mask (0.33 oz) *I liked this, got about 5 uses out of the tube.  Kind of stings while applied (not in an unpleasant way) and afterwards my skin felt smoother/newer so I think it was in fact exfoliating.  Smelled fine, was a kind of gross brown color (but really who cares if a mask is pretty).  Will look into purchasing from birchbox if I get through all of my masks and find myself wanting a new exfoliating one. 

*Cynthia Rowley Creamy Lipstain in Sugar (0.07 oz)* I really liked this.  Way more than I thought I would, I was kind of bummed when I got this sample from birchbox.  It gave my lips a nice hint of color once the lipgloss-type finish wore away.  I don’t know if it would tint any but the palest of lips but it worked great for me.  I will consider repurchasing once my lip products aren’t such a hot mess.

*Mai Couture Blush Paper in Montecito (two sheets)* These were very strange and I would not purchase.  They were like blotting papers for your cheeks that rubbed on blush, which was admittedly a pretty color and they did work. 

*Miracle Skin Transformer Vanish Instant Imperfection Corrector (foil)* I thought this was acne treatment but it felt thick like a primer.  It did weirdly work pretty well for calming my breakouts though so I didn’t hate it.  Would not purchase. 

*Hairkop Leave In Moisturizing Cream (foil)* I actually liked this stuff (shudder).   It kept my hair feeling hydrated and holding its style.  Did not have an overpowering smell and left no tacky/product-y feeling in my hair.  Probably won’t purchase because I have a million conditioner-type samples and don’t use them enough anyway. 

*NUXE Ultra Comfortable Face Cream (foil) *I really liked this.  It was lightweight and soaked in super fast without being problematic for drier winter skin.  Would consider repurchasing someday but not so life-changing I have to rush out to do so immediately. 

*Kiehl’s Facial Fuel (foil) *I loved this.  I really want to purchase (is it weird to buy men’s skincare? I’ve decided not at all because skin is skin) as soon as I am off a no-buy.  Which probably won’t but for a long while but this is definitely on the someday/ASAP wishlist. 

*Le Couvent de Minimes Gardener’s Hand Healer (0.8 oz) *I wish this wasn’t so pricey because it would be the only hand cream I would use.  This stuff is fantastic, soaks in fast, keeps skin moisturized, and smells spectacular. 

*Hourglass Mineral Veil Primer (0.16 oz) *I liked this a lot. I have a lot of other primers though and am not convinced this was worth the price once I (theoretically) use the others up. 

*Dove Refresh + Care Volume Dry Shampoo (0.5 oz) *This smells fairly strongly in a powdery kind of way, but was not unpleasant.  It worked great at keeping my hair grease free and didn’t leave too much white residue.  I would consider repurchasing in the future, but have some other dry shampoo for now and don’t have much experience with other brands. 

*Tarte blush in Fearless (card sample)* I liked this color alright, it was a bit hot pink for me.  I prefer my blush to be a little more purple or nude leaning because there’s already a lot of natural pink to my cheeks. 

*Kiehl’s Facial Fuel No-Shine Hydrator (foil)* Another Kiehl’s for men product I absolutely loved and am considering repurchasing someday when I allow myself to buy things again (ahhh such a distant future).

*Hairkop Treatment Hair Serum (foil)* This smelled nice and worked fine at moisturizing without turning my hair into a greaseball.  I am too bitter at birchbox for these lame pick twos to ever spend money or points on this product thought. 

*Kiehl’s Ultra Facial Cream (0.25 oz)* I liked this a lot. It was a nice wintertime night moisturizer.  Didn’t break me out and my face felt nice and smooth when I woke up. 

*Pearl Souffle Luxurious Shave Cream (foil)* I liked this fine, it was a good shaving cream.  I don’t mind just shaving with soap or shower gel though so actually purchasing this product feels like a waste of money to me. 

*Devacurl Styling Cream (1 oz foil)* I hated the way this smelled and wasn’t a big fan of how tacky it made my hair feel.  But I have to admit that when I used it my hair looked great and I hardly had to use any product to get an effect.  Would not purchase but if you don’t mind the smell or a little stickiness to your hair it’s a great product. 

*Lab Series Skincare for Men Daily Moisture Eye Balm (foil) x2* I actually really liked these. They were lightly moisturizing but not so thick they didn’t sink in.  I want my eye cream to help with dark circles though, which these did not.  That being said, I didn’t give them the fairest test by using them during finals week.

*Garnier Blackhead Eliminating Scrub (foil)* I liked this just fine but was not impressed enough to purchase.  Could use some more grit but it did make my face feel clean after using. 

*Le Couvent des Minimes Lavender and Acacia Soothing Night Hand Cream (0.8 oz)* I liked this a lot for night time.  It smelled great and was moisturizing, but I don’t love putting on hand cream right before bed.  I tend to touch my face while I sleep and I feel like it breaks me out.

*Smashbox Photo Finish Primer (foil)* Still have at least two of these foils, they come from everywhere.  This primer works fine and I like to use it on nights where I am going out and want to look really made up.  Would not bother purchasing because I don’t love it for everyday use and get free samples of it constantly.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 1, 2015)

From writing this out, I've learned that I am apparently really picky about scents of products! I am also continuously amazing by how many deluxe and foil samples I use every month. I really don't feel like I've added any to the stash recently so maybe I'm nearing the end of them!
 
Full Size 
*Suave Advanced Therapy Body Lotion* - Meh. 

*Tresemme Luxurious Moisture Shampoo* - Any Tresemme shamp/cond I use I really like. It's my go-to. 
*Whish Exfolitating Body Wash* - This was a pain to get through. Didn't like the smell; while it was coconut, it just wasn't pleasant to me for some reason. Then the beads were just so freaking huge and abrasive. I had to be careful with this or I would really hurt my skin.
*B&amp;BW Paris Amour Shower Gel* - Didn't like the scent, but used it as a bubble bath and it was fine.
*Nuganic Customize Sun Block Fresh (Memebox)* - Liked the scent and how thick it was while still absorbing. Won't rebuy, but it was a really nice sunscreen.
*It's Skin Green Tea Calming Lip &amp; Eye Cleansing Pads (Beauteque)* - The only thing I liked about these was the convenient cloths. The serum was oily and really stung my eyes which, to me, defeats the purpose of an eye makeup remover.
*Cremorlab Mineral Treatment Essence **(Memebox)*- Used as a toner and quite liked it. A bit too expensive to rebuy, but I would consider getting it from Peach and Lily if I had a discount code. And about twenty fewer toners in my stash.
*Nuganic Customize Pore Control Essence *- Seemed to blur my pores a bit so I used it before makeup. Could have just been my imagination though.
*Pure Smile Powder in Refresh Sheets*
 
Deluxe Samples
*Peter Thomas Roth Cucumber Gel Mask* - Sticky and just ick. 
*Amika Nourishing Mask (Birch Box) *- Second sample of this, and I really like the smell but doesn't seem to do much.
*Boh Radiant Youth Amouple Essence (Memebox)*
*Royal Apothic Cuppa Cuppa Mask (Birch Box)* - Meh
*Glamglow Powermud Dual Cleanse Treatment* - Found it weird that there was only enough for one use in here since most of the Glamglow tubes have several uses in them, but it was ok. I don't really have a place in my routine for it since I use individual items for dual cleansing. 
*Naobay Body Radiance Lotion (Birch Box)-* It was ok, but didn't like the lemony scent.
*Pur-lisse Put Moist* - As with all of their products, I loved it. Glad I have a full-size in backup.
*Gilchrist and Soames Body Lotion (Birch Box)*
*Molton Brown Pink Pepperpod Body Wash (Haute Look Beauty Bag)*
*Cover FX Calming Primer*
*Skin &amp; Co Sicilian Light Serum (Birchbox)*
*Skin Medica Dermal Repair Cream (Blush Beauty Box) - *Smelled like cake batter! So weird. Felt nice though.
*Boscia Tsubuki Cleansing Gel *- Ick! Hated the overwhelming smell and wasn't a fan of the texture either.
*N4 Hydrating Shampoo (Birch Box)*
*LJH Vita Propolis Amouple (Memebox) - *Really liked it and I'm considering picking up another bottle of it when I run out of facial oils.
*Soy Bio+ Lumpoule (Memebox) *- Lots of people love this, but I didn't really notice any effects.
*Ole Henriksen Walnut Complexion Scrub* - WAY too harsh for facial use! I only used this on my body and I still think it was way too harsh. Don't understand this product at all.
*Batiste Original Dry Shampoo* - Really liked it and I plan to buy it again when I run out of my Psst.
*Shower Mate Red Fastasy Shower Gel (Memebox)* - Smelled like straight up perfume. Worked ok, but the smell was a bit too much.
S*upergoop Everyday Sunscreen* - This is weirdly thin and liquidly but works well and absorbs quickly. 
*Great Barrier Island Bee Co Manuka Honey lotion (Birchbox)* - When I tried using this on my hands, they felt tight really soon after. Didn't like the scent either.
*Vasanti Brighten Up! (Birchbox) *- Quite liked this exfoliator and think I'll pick up a full size soon.
*Perlier Shea Butter Lotion (Birchbox)* - Another lotion I didn't really like. Couldn't even finish this one. Liked the scent but it still left my skin feeling tight afterwards. Guess I need more moisturizing lotions.
*H20+ Marie Cleansing Gel* - Second sample I've used of this and still like it, but won't buy the full size since I think it's a bit expensive for what it is.
*Epice Purifying Exfoliant* - Really nice, and a lot like the Vasanti Bright Up in texture.
*Ole Henriksen African Red Tea Foaming Cleanser* - This dried out my face like crazy so I started only using it on my body. 
 
Fragrance Samples
*Rainbow Honey Rose* *Rollerball (Rainbow Honey)* - Love this stuff. Wish they sold it!
*Harvey Prince Hello! (Birch Box)* - LOVE!
*Harvey Prince Ageless (Birch Box)* - DOUBLE LOVE!
 
Foils

*Obliphica Treatment Hair Serum (Birch Box)* - Didn't seem to do much for my hair.
*Nude Cleansing Jelly* - Thought this was an actual cleanser, but I think it's actually a makeup remover? Regardless, did not use it correctly at all. 
*100% Pure Honey Cream Wash in Gingerade*
*100% Pure Kelp and Mint Volumizing Shampoo*
*Sunday Riley Ceramic Slip Cleanser -* Smelled AWFUL! Couldn't get it off my face fast enough.
*Natural Style Deep Conditioner and Co-Wash (Beauty Box 5)* x2  - Made my hair nice and soft!
*Mario Badescu AHA &amp; Ceramide Moisturizer* - This might have worked for me when my skin was oilier, but now and during winter it just dried it out like crazy.
*Cremorlab Smooth Pudding (Peach and Lilly)*
*Cremorlab Fresh Water Gel **(Peach and Lilly)*
*Cetaphil Daily Facial Cleanser*
*Fresh Black Tea Age-Delay Cream *- Smelled like _*pickles*_. No joke. I just don't have much luck with Fresh products...

*Davines Replumping Conditioner &amp; Shampoo (Birch Box)* - My hair felt AMAZING the day after I used this. I have another sample I am going to use and see if it was just a fluke, but if not I will really consider buying.
*The Body Shop Drops of Youth*
*N4 Hydrating Conditioner (Birch Box)*
*Hask Argon Oil Mask (Beauty Box 5)* - The first time I used this I liked it, but this time it didn't seem to do much.
*Palan Crysence Shampoo &amp; Treatment x2 (Memebox)*
 
Masks
*Skinfood Rice Wash Off Mask* - Ugh, I really do just hate this "mask". Looking to give the rest of them away.
*Skinfood Egg White Pore Mask *- On the other hand, I LOVE this one!
*The Face Shop Lip Mask*
*Purederm Nose Pore Strips in Chocolate*
*ToBeNang Snail Nutrition Hydro Gel Mask*
*Innisfree It's Real Manuka Honey Mask*
*Innisfree It's Real Green Tea Mask*
*Lassie'el Kiwi Brightening Yogurt Massage Mask*
*Dr. Skin Leader Effect Plus Essence Engergizing*
*Missha Real Essential Ceramide Sheet Mask*
*Missha Real Essential Deep Sea Water Mask -* Not much essence in either of these. Quite disappointed. Apparently Missha just can't make face masks.
*Bioxidea Miracle 48 Excellence Gold Mask *- This was so terrible. I couldn't even get it on my face in one piece, because it kept ripping! I ended up just having to piece it together, and even then it didn't really have any essence to speak of. For how expensive they are, it just sucked. And I have three more to get through!
*Lovien Pure Hydrogel Mask Pack* - Just ok.


----------



## subbes (Jan 1, 2015)

December 2014 empties!








*Gilchrist and Soames body lotion*.  Tacky feel, weird scent.  Purchase: No
*SK-II Signs eye mask*. I like the sheet mask ecosystem but this was not spectacular enough to justify the price. Repurchase: No
*Irish Spring.* A shower staple for my husband.  Repurchase: Yes.
*Eslor firming day cream.* Liked the way this made my skin feel.  No SPF and didn't play well with my sunscreen. Very pricey. Repurchase: No
*Skin Inc anti-aging serum.* Contained hyaluronate and collagen, but I've acquired better serums since. The bottle's ben repurposed.  Repurchase: No
*L'Oreal brow pencil*. Dried out.  I much prefer brow powder.  Repurchase: No
*Topricin*. A homeopathic handwavey flim-flam woo-woo cream for muscle pain.  Any effect this had was placebo.  Purchase: No.
*Phyto Phytobaume Hydration conditioner*.  Good, but not good enough for the price differential between it and my usual conditioner.  Repurchase: Probably not.
*Aqua Universalis*. Did not like the smell of this.  Purchase: No.
*The Body Shop Ginger scalp care shampoo*.  The smell of this evokes happy memories.  I wish they'd reformulate it so it can be sold in CA.  Repurchase: yes even if it's illegal.
*Ayres body butter*.  Liked the scent, a little similar to Lush's Jungle.  I'm overstocked on butters and lotions.  Purchase:  Maybe later.
*Mizon Snail Recovery Gel cream*.  I have 5 or 6 tubes of this in my stash.  Repurchase: Yes.







*Philip B pH Restorative detangling mist*.  Detangled all right but I'm not a fan of the apple cider vinegar scent.  Worked quite well on "I've been sick in bed for 48 hours" hair knots.  Purchase: Possibly.
*Lush The Strokes hair moisturizer*.  I had been hoarding it ever since Lush discontinued it.  For, um...






... 8 years or so.


*Dove clinical protection antiperspirant*. Works best if you apply it before bed.  Good at what it does but it's time for a change.  Repurchase: In a while.
*Living Proof Restore shampoo*. Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I didn't notice a difference.  Purchase: No.
*Neutrogena Triple Moisture conditioner*. My go-to conditioner, I have at least 3 tubes in storage.  Repurchase: Always.
Not pictured:  3-4 sheet masks and some foil samples.


----------



## angienharry (Jan 2, 2015)

December finishes

Full size

MUFE foundation -liked. My 2nd favorite foundation.

Lancôme renergie face cream-it was ok.

Nexxus shampoo - love

Philosophy porefessional - like but still looking for my HG in this category

Deluxe samples

Jouer matte tinted sunscreen -liked a lot. Would repurchase in the future when I run out of this type of product

Vasanti -ok. Would repurchase in the future when I run out of this type of product

Bare minerals prime time primer - not my favorite

Sea rx face scrub-liked a lot. Would repurchase in the future when I run out of this type of product

Liz Earle face wash- like a lot. Would repurchase in the future when I run out of this type of product

Soap not radio body wash - nothing super special. Would not repurchase. Other equally good options for less money are available

Purity face wash -love. Will repurchase in the future when I run out of this type of product

Benefit eye cream - nothing special. But to be fair, I've never found an amazing eye cream

Foil

La fresh makeup remover wipe -ok.

Hairkop x4- liked wouldn't repurchase

Davines shampoo-I like it. I have a ton of shampoo and conditioner to get through. Probably wouldn't repurchase as there are other options I like better for less money. But I enjoy this when I get it in sub boxes.

Davines conditioner - same as above

Loreal shampoo, conditioner, leave in cream- just ok. Love getting to try new shampoo/ conditioner samples that are sulfate/paraben free though.


----------



## BSquared (Jan 2, 2015)

December Empties. Not the best month for me but I tossed a lot so yay?

*FULL SIZE*

*Nars Pro Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base* HG status, working though a couple other ones now but I do have a backup thanks to Santa!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Will always rebuy

*Bath and Body Works Foaming Hand Soap in Farmstand Apple* Smelled good but I feel like the foam soaps dry my hands out and this one was particularly bad.

*Bath and Body Works Wallflower in Marshmallow Fireside* Smelled good but throw level was crap.

*L'oreal Youth Code Texture Perfecter* Can not live without this stuff, like seriously. Never. My skin goes NUTS without it.

*Batiste Dry Shampoo in Clean and Classic Original* Love Batiste, liked this scent. Would re-buy. 

*Bath and Body Works Shower Gel in Wild Apple Daffodil* This was fine, smelled like every other B&amp;BW scent. Not apple or daffodil (do daffodils even smell?). Typical generic fruity floral, but I liked it.

*DELUXE*

*Josie Maran Argan Hand Cream in Vanilla Apricot* Ok as a hand cream, scent was a little off for me? It smelled kind of dusty or something? Wouldn't re-buy.

*Laneige Water Bank Moisture Cream* Eh. Didn't work better than the normal drug store stuff I use, feels expensive for what it is, don't think I'd buy it again.

*Laneige Multi Action Cleanser* Again, it was fine, didn't break me out but wasn't amazing either. Probably wouldn't buy it. 

*Fortune Cookie Soap Whipped Cream in Jello Surprise* Love the whipped cream formula, but not this scent. It smelled like jello salad, which I guess was the intention, but it was weirdly lime-y and I'm not too into lime.

*Bath and Body Works Pocket Bac in Dancing Waters* Love these, will always have them. Like this scent and it's neutral enough that my husband can use it without whining he smells like a girl. 

*FOILS/SINGLE USE*

*Doctor Bonner's Pure Castile Soap in Peppermint* LEMME TELL YOU A STORY. So the sample girl at Whole Foods gave me this and was singing its praises and going on about how you can use it for ANYTHING! Body wash, face wash, shampoo, dish soap. So I think ok I'll try this in the shower. This made me BURN like omg I literally thought my armpits were about to start on fire. It was absolutely AWFUL. Apparently you're supposed to dilute this stuff before using it on your body. THANKS WHOLE FOODS GIRL FOR THAT IMPORTANT INFORMATION YOU NEGLECTED TO TELL ME. Will not buy and would not wish on my worst enemy. A W F U L. 

*Derma Doctor KP Duty* Yah it's lotion? No opinion.

*Eve Lom Rescue Mask* This thing was AMAZING. Made me super super super soft, love love love. It's expensive but I may buy it once no buy is over.

*L'occitane Immortalle Precious Cream or whatever its ridiculous name is* Worked nicely, didn't break me out and made me soft but STINKY OMFG STINKY. Hated the smell. So much. I have a deluxe size to get through, would not buy.

*Sally's Box Delight Ceramide Sheet Mask* Nice. Not amazing but not bad either. I enjoyed it. 

*Bumble and Bumble Surf Shampoo and Conditioner* It was ok. Gave me decent volume and didn't weigh my hair down but wasn't moisturizing enough for my ratchet ends.

*Ole Henrickson Express the Truth* Not even sure they make this anymore? It was nice, made me super soft. It's been a good skin month.

*Laura Mercier Foundation Primer* Eh. Wouldn't buy. I'm the oddball who vastly prefers silicone based primers.

*Fortune Cookie Soap Shower Steamer in I Pledge Allegiance Amen x2* Sad trombone. These need stronger scent. They're ok but not as strong as I want them to be. Not sure I'd re-buy.

*Kiehl's Super Multi Action Corrective Eye Cream (or something like that it's a long arse name)* LOOVEEEDDD this. Might be my favorite eye cream I've used so far. Made my undereyes so freaking SOFT and nice. Will buy once no-buy is over.

*TOSSED*

*Physicians Formula Eye Bright Eye Brightener* It's white eye shadow. I never use it. Bye.

*Tarte Maricuja Cheek Tint in Like Pink* Hate, dries in 3 seconds and splotch fest. Nope

*Sephora Outrageous Metalllic Eyeshadow or something in Metallic Bronze* I actually kept 2 other ones of these (silver and beige), I just didn't like this one.

*Bare Minerals Mineral Veil* Breaks me out, why I kept this for over a year I am unsure on.

*Josie Maran Argan Color Stick in Spice* Old, smelled really bad.

*UD** Naked **BB** Cream* Bad color (this was the one from before they made different shades), super orange.

*Sephora + Pantone Eclipsed eyeshadow palette* Palette is a stretch for 3 colors, Sephora. Broken, so the green got into the tan so it looked muddy and gross. Not worth it to attempt a salvage, I think I used it twice before my cat broke it.

*Sephora Dark Star Eyeshadow* Nothing but glitter, I have enough glitter.

*Skinny Girl Plumping Lip Gloss* Ridiculously sticky. It was a dollar. Yeahok.

*Bare Minerals Foundation* Again, breaks me out, not sure why I ever kept this.

*Bath and Body Works Body Spray in Madagascar Wild Vanilla* This was a gift. I freaking hate vanilla. 

*Stila long wear lip color in Adorable* This is just a truly atrocious color on me. 

*Bite Lip Gloss in Cocoa and Honey* Smelled gross. 

*Pacifica Lip Tint in Blood Orange* Also smelled gross.

*Revlon Color Burst Lipgloss in Bordeaux* Again with the expired lip products. This is becoming a problem.

*Dolce and Gabanna Eyeliner in Gold* OKAY. This was legit the WORST eyeliner I have ever used. This pained me because it was full sized, used once, and it's D&amp;G. I got this in a point perk from Sephora. But, it's ridiculously hard, it seriously hurts my eyes to use it. Time to toss it.

*Hard Candy Single and Loving it Eyeshadow in Attraction*

*UD** Lip Junkie in Naked*

*UD** 24/7 glide on eyeliner in gunmetal*These just do not work on me, and I have silver eyeliner I like better.

*Sephora Single Eyeshadow in Catherine*

*Suki Face Scrub* completely dried out

*Mario Badescu Aloe Face Lotion* Breakout city

*Benefit Bad Gal Lash* This mascara was open for over a year. No thank you.

*L'oreal Test Foundation* Wish I knew what this was because I kind of liked it! Color was off though.

*Anika lip gloss* I think my mother in laws friend makes this?? MEGA old.

*Wet and Wild Balm Stain in Think Pink* Am I the only one these turn bright fuschia on? Like it starts a nice pink, but the "stain" is bright ass fuschia. No.

*Lip Smackers Lip Balm in Smores Treat*

*Hard Candy Ombre Lipstick in Cheerful* If someone can tell me the point of this thing, I'll glady listen. Looked freaking ridiculous on me, but I also have a tiny little mouth so maybe if you don't have a mini mouth it would look cool?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

......And this is why I'm on a no buy.Felt good to throw stuff out, but how much money did I just trash. Hundreds. Ridonkulous. Here's to a successful no buy so my empties list grows!!!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 2, 2015)

*December Empties!*




*Full Size*

1. *BBW Plum Moscato &amp; Almond Shower Gel* 10 fl oz 295ml-I liked this scent (the BBW employee recommended it) and it was perfect for fall.  If it comes back next year I would repurchase.

2. *BBW Plum Moscato &amp; Almond Triple Moisture body cream* 8 oz 226g

3. *BBW Watermelon Lemonade candle* 14.5 oz 411g-I did not like this scent.  It smelled too strongly of lemons and made the inside of my nose hurt.  Would not buy.  It did have amazing throw. You could smell this thing everywhere!

*Deluxe Size*

1. *Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion Sheer Hydration *1 fl oz 30ml- got this in the WM beauty box and I found it to be too liquidy and did not provide enough moisturization for my winter skin.

2. *BBW Coconut Cabana Anti Baterical Hand ge*l 1 fl oz 29ml- I love these.  I have one in my purse and one on my dogs leashes.  This scent was not my favorite.  It smelled very artificial.  

3. *Bliss Grapefruit &amp; Aloe Body Butter* 1 fl oz 30ml- this was ok.  Nothing amazing and nothing I would go out of my way to repurchase as I feel there are other body butters that offer better hydration and less greasiness than this one.  Bliss is one of those brands for me that all the products from them I have tried are meh.

4.* Crest Complete whitening with Scope* 0.85 oz 24g-did not like this (I do not like overly minty things and Scope is pretty minty) would not rebuy.

5. *Dermadoctor Shrinking Beauty Body Lotion* 1 fl oz 30ml- did not like this.  Sample is too small to test its claims and the lotion is yellowish brown (like a BB cream) and had a weird smell.  Would not buy.

6.* LA Fresh Travel lite oil free makeup remover wipes *8 count-used these on my trip.  Did the job but nothing amazing.  I bought these from BB shop with points to get me to free shipping or make up the difference in using a coupon code to use points lol

7. *Philosophy Loveswept Body Lotion* 1 fl oz 30ml-this had a nice smell.  Not very moisturizing though.  Would not repurchase as I would rather have a lotion that rehydrates me than smells nice.

*Foils*

1. *Boscia Tsubaki Cleansing oil ge*l 0.085 fl oz 2.5ml-I used this on my trip as the face wash I brought was breaking me out.  This stuff cleared up my face and works amazing but the smell!  I have a small one I am going to use up then will have to decide if the amazing benefits outweigh the icky smell.

2. *Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Beauty Therapy Damage &amp; Color Repair Shampoo &amp; Conditioner *0.28 fl oz 8.3ml each-this was pretty horrible on my hair.  Made it feel dry, crunchy and seemed to dull the color.

3. *Hairkop Essence Obliphica Professional Treatment conditioner* 1.01 fl oz 15ml-this stuff was ok.  I hated the scent but it made my hair soft, shiny and not as poofy.  Even my hairstylist asked what I was using as she said my hair was so soft, shiny and "healthy."  I told her I got it from my beauty box sub and would take a pic to show her next time lol

4. *LA Fresh Oil Free Face Cleanser* 1 wipe- this was in my purse for removing swatches after Ulta or Sephora.  This removed my arm full of swatches of the KVD Interstellar palette.

5. *Lancome Lip gloss in Just strass*-it was ok.  It is a clear sparkly gloss that I used over my UD revolution lip stick samples.  I would likely not purchase as it is $27 and I am sure there is a drug store gloss I could buy as a topper for a lot less with similar results.

6.* Nivea Cocoa Butter body lotion* 0.14 fl oz 4ml- got this in my WM beauty box.  Not gonna lie this sample was too small to even use on 2 legs. Barely any product in there and what was in there was not enough to leave an impression.  I did not even get a coupon so am unlikely to buy the larger size

7. *Yu-Be Foaming Skin Polish *.14 oz 4ml- also used this on my trip.  It was ok.  Does not have the camphor smell that the lotion has and the grit is fine and non irritating.  Took some work to get off my face.  Would likely not repurchase.

*Perfume*

1. *Clean Warm Cotton*- I want to think I like "fresh, clean" scents but I hated the way this smelled on me.  Like dryer sheets but smellier.

2. *Escada Joyful*-I enjoyed this and got a compliment from the person at 24 hour fitness signing me up for a membership!  If I did not have a million samples and full size bottles to use I would buy!

3. *Harvey Prince Eau Flirt*-this was light, fresh, slightly floral.  Ok

4. *Justin Bieber* .05 fl oz 1.5ml-this was sweet and fruity.  Did not like enough to ever want to repurchase

5. *Liv Grn Natural*-ugh this smelled so horrible on me.  Like overripe bananas

6.* Prada L'eau Ambree*-this was strong and musky.  Pass

7. *Tokyomilk/Dark La Vie La Mort*-this is not a scent I would ever pick for me but I enjoyed it 

8.* Viva La Juicy Gold Couture* .05 fl oz 1.5ml- I am undecided on this scent.  I liked it and did not like it but cannot pin point what about it made me dislike it.  I will continue to try any samples I come across to see what it is about this I dislike as I usually like the Juicy fragrances so I am suprised that this rubs me the wrong way.

9. *Taylor Swift Wonderstruck* .04 fl oz 1.2ml- sweet, fruity not for me.

*Tossed*

1. *elf Volume plumping mascara*-this stuff did not give volume or plump.  And if memory serves it smeared pretty bad.  To the trash it goes!

2. *Kat Von D trooper eye liner-*I think I used this up as the color is very light and the tip is pretty shredded.  It is my favorite black marker type eyeliner

3. *Sample of sunscreen I got from a race I ran*.  This thing over heated, went bad or something and ruined like 3 things in the makeup bag it was in, in my purse 

4.* Lens towels x2*-got the sunscreen on them and had to be trashed.

Overall not a bad month but not as good as I wanted to do.  I think January will be a hard month to get empties as I do not have a lot of things close to empty and have been using or giving away a lot of samples!  I will do my best!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 2, 2015)

Items used up in December:

Full Size:


*Crest Be Dynamic Lime Spearmint *Toothpaste - I got hooked on this after testing for BzzAgent. Love it!
*Keims Peppermint &amp; Macadamia Body Wash* – loved this
*From the Lab AM/PM Cleanser No 586* – didn’t care for this
*Garnier Olia Haircolor* - seems like it was ok. It didn't smell awful and seemed to cover my grays ok. Time will tell if my hair holds the color or not.
*Vitabath Exfoliating Sugar Scrub* - a nice, moisturizing scrub. Pretty thick so it was a bit difficult to get out of the tube.
*Mary Kay Extra Emollient Night Cream* - this is super thick and moisturizing. Too much so for the face since it feels mask like to me, but on my hands, knees and elbows it worked wonders.

Deluxe Size:


*Amika Nourishing Mask* – love this mask.
*Ojon Advanced Hair Treatment Rare Blend Oil *- works well. It's a pain to get it shaken up enough to fully incorporate the ingredients.
*Wella Professional Smoothing Oil* - a little heavy.
*Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Shampoo * – okay.
*Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich Body Wash* – I liked this one.
*Molton Brown Bracing Silverbirch Bodywash* – smelled really nice. I think it’s probably intended to be a man’s scent, but I used it and liked it.
*Essential Elements Shower Gel* - loved this! Very minty and refreshing!
*Proper Elderflower soap* – used to clean my make up brushes and sponges. Didn't work as well as most hotel soaps I've tried, so not really impressed.
*Camille Beckman Tuscan Honey Glycerine Hand Therapy* – loved the scent, loved how rich it was. Very nice!
*Tocca Bianca Hand Cream* – This was the tube of hand cream that I kept in my desk at work and I wasn’t a fan. Loved the scent, but it was just a bit greasy which ended up getting on my computer. Ick.
*DTRT Face to Face Foam Cleanser* - this came in birchbox man, but my hubby wouldn't use it so I did. It worked well to remove most of my makeup, but it was just a teensy bit drying. I wouldn't purchase.
*Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist 24 Pure Retinol Express Smoothing Eye Mask* - wow...this was awesome! I think I will be purchasing these. I really could see a difference in the fine lines under my eyes. They were papery, so they stayed on my face better than some brands I've tried.
*Loreal Test Facial Serum #960 and #965* - I couldn't tell them apart, lol. I did like them though. They were fast absorbing and non-sticky.
*Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion* - ok. Too many lotions in my stash to even think of purchasing.
*Bliss Firm, Baby, Firm Dual Action Lifting and Volumizing Serum *- I've never used a volumizing facial product before, lol. It was ok...nothing special.
*Make Up For Ever HD Setting Powder* - I really like this one and will likely repurchase at some point, but I have a ton of setting powders to use up.
*Tarte Lipsurgence Lipgloss* - I received this in one of the Sephora bonus bags and put in the car for touch ups. It was a fairly small gloss and I was able to use it up with about 4 weeks of daily use. Not really any color payoff, but it was good for keeping the lips moist. I have another one that I will likely stick in the car as well.
*SeaRx Microdermabrasion Face and Body Scrub x 2* - I liked this ok.
*Clarins Super Restorative Total Eye Concentrate* - I liked this fairly well.
*Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer* - I like this fairly well. It smooths out my face and makes my make up go on smoother.
*Burberry Fresh Glow Luminous Fluid Base* - this was ok as under my foundation. Not anything I'd purchase.

Foils/One time use:


*John Frieda Luxurious Volume Shampoo &amp; Conditioner* - ok.
* Loreal Color Vibrancy Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner* - ok.
*Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner *- ok.
* Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Moisture Retention Shampoo* – doesn’t lather as much as I like, but it is sulfate free.
*Agave Healing Oil x 2* – smelled good and worked well in my hair.
*DevaCurl One Condition* – huge foil packet; love this conditioner.
*Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls *- another huge foil packet; got a lot of use out of it...worked well for me.
*Curl Keeper Ultimate Hold with Frizz Control* – works ok
*La Fresh Antiperspirant Wipes x 2* - smelled horrible. No easier to use than regular deodorant. Wouldn't purchase.
*First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream* - very moisturizing. I have another deluxe size of this and will be using it when it gets really cold out.
*Nivea Cocoa Butter Body Lotion* - ok
*Garnier 5 Sec Blur Skin Renew Instant Smoother x 2* – liked this
*Lancome Advanced Genifique Youth Activating Serum x 2* - ok.
*Bare Minerals Correcting Concealer* – this was a great concealer. I may buy when I’m out.
*Bare Minerals Pure Brightening Serum Foundation* - not a fan.
*Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick in Raisin Rage, Wine with Everything &amp; Blushing Mauve* – great colors for me and long lasting formula. I won’t need lip products for years, but I could see getting this someday.
*Guerlain Lingerie de Peau Invisible Skin Fusion Foundation* - I liked this quite a bit. I may look into it one day.
*Kat Von D Lock it Tattoo Foundation x 3* - This was a pretty decent foundation. I have a ton of foundations to use up, so I doubt I'll be in the market to purchase soon, but I'll keep this one in mind.
*It Cosmetics CC Cream* - didn't care for this. It didn't last long on me and seemed to settle into my pores.
*Urban Decay Primer Potion* - This is my go to eye shadow primer. I like this better than any others I've tried.
*Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer* - I like this fairly well. It smooths out my face and makes my make up go on smoother.
*Philosophy Purity Made Simple Cleanser* - love this cleanser. Very gentle but effective.
*Davines Oi Absolute Beautifying Potion* - a great hair oil. Smells nice too. I can see myself purchasing this with birchbox points.
*Dermadoctor Wrinkle Revenge Rescue and Protect Eye Balm* - not a big enough sample to see any results; felt nice though.
*The Body Shop Tea Tree Facial Wash *- smelled terrible (but then again, tea tree oil smells terrible). It left my lips numb and was kind of tingly.  I wouldn't purchase, but for one time use, got the job done.

Perfume Samples:


*An unlabeled perfume sample* - I liked the scent; unfortunately I have absolutely no idea what it was, lol. It was green...
*Atelier Cologne Amber Nue* - very nice.
*Marchesa Parfum D'Extase* - It was ok...not my favorite.

Tossed:


*Wen Sweet Almond Mint Texture Balm* – made my hair look greasy.
*Benefit Eye Bright Pencil - *I liked this well enough, but I got a couple of different brighteners in sub boxes that I like a lot better.
*LMDB Peau Vierge Lash Growth* - I just can't get into using it. It's just clutter at the moment.
*Lush Santa Lips Scrub* - expired before I could use it up. I wasn't as fond of this one as I am Mint Juleps.
*Loreal Test Mascara 346* - used it for 3 months. I really liked it except I had to scrape so much off the brush before I used it. I loved the brush and my lashes looked great as long as I could get some of the product off. I don't know if I had a tube that didn't have the little scrapper thing built in, or if that's the way it was supposed to be.
*LMDB Eyeliner Pencil in Tamarack* - I have other brands that are very similar in color that I like a lot better. This was not creamy and tugged at my eyes.
*Nivea Olive Oil &amp; Lemon Lip Balm* - not moisturizing enough.
*The Naked Bee Lip Balm* - not moisturizing enough.
*Estee Lauder Beautiful - *I did not like this at all. Usually I'll try to go ahead and use up a perfume sample, but I just couldn't tolerate this one.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 2, 2015)

bsquared said:


> ......And this is why I'm on a no buy.Felt good to throw stuff out, but how much money did I just trash. Hundreds. Ridonkulous. Here's to a successful no buy so my empties list grows!!!


Good job on throwing out so much trash though! It always gives me a better appreciation of all the options I have in my stash that I need to be using instead of whatever has been sitting in my Sephora cart. Also, that is so crazy about the peppermint thing! I guess it makes sense that it did that since peppermint is quite abrasive to the skin, but they _really_ should have explained how to use it.



lovepink said:


> *Foils*
> 
> 1. *Boscia Tsubaki Cleansing oil ge*l 0.085 fl oz 2.5ml-I used this on my trip as the face wash I brought was breaking me out.  This stuff cleared up my face and works amazing but the smell!  I have a small one I am going to use up then will have to decide if the amazing benefits outweigh the icky smell.


I'm saying this because I feel quite strongly about it: It's not worth it! Ha, that smell was so awful. There are just too many other amazing oil/oil-gel cleansers out there to keep using one that smells so repulsive to me.


----------



## CaseyR (Jan 3, 2015)

For December, used up another bottle of Shiseido Radiant Lifting Foundation.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 3, 2015)

December empties- all full sizes except the shampoo and conditioner!
 

*St Ives Timeless Skin Collagen Elastin Moisturizer*: It’s perfect, non-greasy, doesn’t clog pores, basically everything I can want in a moisturizer since I’m not concerned with SPF.
*Yes to Grapefruit towelettes:* These are my least favorite of the Yes to towelettes I’ve tried. They are large wipes, but they are a little textured and abrasive.
*Yes to Coconut towelettes*: My favorite of the towelettes; however, they are really small in comparison to the others from the line. I really like this scent but on top of them not being the same size as the rest, my Ulta doesn’t carry them so I probably won’t repurchase. 
*Revlon Quick Dry top coat:* I love this topcoat! It is definitely the longest-lasting topcoat out of every brand I’ve ever tried, but it does not really strike me as particularly quick drying. I do need to thin it out with Orly thinner when I use it but when I have time and want a mani to last, this is what I use.
*Bath &amp; Body Works French Lavender and Honey bubble bath: *Pretty basic bubble bath, but I love this scent! 
*Neutrogena Triple Repair shampoo and conditioner* (travel sizes): I used these over a few days and I liked them more than I thought I would.  Didn’t dry out my hair or make it greasy.
*Almay Oil-Free makeup remover pads:* I go through one of these almost every month. I do my eye makeup before my foundation, since I use loose eyeshadow that is prone to fallout, and these make it so easy to clean up quickly and get on with my makeup in the mornings.
*Alchemic Muse bath bomb in Apple Lavender:* I loooved using this bath bomb! It was perfectly scented and left the water so fragrant and moisturizing.
*Indigo Wild Zum bar soap in Lavender Citrus: *Obviously I’m on a huge lavender kick. I saw this at a local country store and got a bar of the goat’s milk soap. It was a hit at my house! Winter weather, furnaces running and hard water make this time of year horrible for my skin and this was awesome soap. 
So I got through a lot of full sized bath and body products. I'm hoping to have more makeup empties this month!


----------



## cinderpacey (Jan 3, 2015)

*December Emptie*s

*Full Size*

*Philosophy Lemon angel food cake shower gel-*I can say I am over Philosophy products.  I got this at TJMaxx.  Beyond the status of buying it, it really isn't any more special than the stuff I get at Walgreens or Target.  I'm over spending that much for shower gel.  This did smell really good but didn't last long on my skin.

*Epsom Salt- Lavender-* Walgreens.  Awesome for using as a foot treatment.  Skins melts right off.  Will repurchase.

*Clear Scalp and Hair Shampoo-* HG status.  This is a miracle for my scalp.  Prevents buildup and itchy scalp.  Whenever I think I can go without using it for more than a few days in a row, my scalp rebels.

*Neutrogena Cleansing wipes (pink grapefruit)- *I didn't care for these.  They felt to harsh for my skin.  I like to use wipes to take off my eye makeup and when I did with these, they burned.  Won't repurchase.

*Suave Sweet Pea and Violet body lotion-* I got this a few years ago.  Had been using it sporadically.  Did a pretty decent job.  Would repurchase again.

*Skintimate shave gel*

*Pantene Color Preserve conditioner-*this was a jumbo size.  Was glad to get done with.  Decent product.

*BBW Wildberry Freesia foaming handsoap-*Nothing special for me.  Would I repurchase, sure.

*Suave Everlasting Sunshine body wash-*Loved the scent of this.  Nice and light. Would repurchase.

*Covergirl Lash Blast length Mascara- *I have no idea if this product is old or what but it was super dry upon first use with the wimpiest brush I have ever seen.  Did nothing for me at all.

*Hello Flawless powder foundation by Benefit-* I really like this product.  I have tried lower priced ones because I don't exactly love the price on this, although I usually purchase this thru BB for next to nothing.  I ordered this one thru BB and it arrived shattered.  I sent them an email and figured they would tell me to go pound sand.  They sent me a replacement, that one also arrived shattered but I never emailed them back.  I hope in future shipments they package it better because US mail is not kind to this but I am always impressed by BB's customer service.  Keeps me coming back.

*Yankee Candle in Salted Caramel- *not great throw.  I guess I'm just partial to BBW candles because this one disappointed.  Smelled great up close but pretty worthless otherwise.

*BBW wallflower in Pumkin sugared doughnut x2-* Loved the scent.  Contemplating getting more.

*Deluxe Size*

*Peter Thomas Roth blemish buffing beads-* I liked the lemon scent to this and found the beads to be the perfect size.  If I could find this in the same size I would repurchase.

*​L'Occitane ultra rich face cream-*I have had this for some time.  I've never really been impressed with it.  I'm pretty sure it's turned by now, it smells vaguely like cinnamon.

*Satin Care shave gel*

*Juice Beauty repair CC cream- BB item-* I finally used this.  Felt way to thick. Used it when walking the dog, forgoing having to put real makeup on.  Smelled off.  If that's how all Juice products smell, I have no interest in trying more.

*Foils*

*Kate Sommerville Age Arrest anti wrinkle cream-*Loved this!  Wasn't expecting anything but my skin felt so soft the next day even after I had washed this away.  I'm pretty sure this line is spendy.  Would love to get it if I could find a deal on it.

*Tossed*

*Olay total effects face cream- *old, smelled like it had turned.

*Dove go fresh body spray-*got this free, never used.  Taking up space.

*Coastal scents quad shadow BB item-*colors are awful. Never used.

*BAB quad- Bora Bora-*hate this brand.  I'd look like a hooker if I used these together.  Cannot, will not make this work.

*Sally Hansen Magnetic nail polish- graphite-* Picked this up for a dollar.  Awful coverage.

I thought this month would be better.  I guess I say that every month.  I used up a fair amount of full size products so I am happy about that.  I think I may focus on hair care items for January.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jan 4, 2015)

I never got around to posting my November empties, so this is a combo of November and December empties (although the vast majority are from December).

*Full Size*

- *Pacifica Indian Coconut Nectar Body Wash* - This was really nice.  A little bit lathered up really well, and I liked the coconut scent of this.  Would repurchase in 2027 when I run out of my existing stash of body wash and soap.

- *Freeman Pear Facial Refining Cleanser* - This was a good drugstore face wash.  The scent was pleasant, and I felt like my face got clean without that tight feeling.  Would repurchase.

- *Lush Rub Rub Rub Shower Scrub* - I liked this.  It’s less harsh than Ocean Salt and has a pleasing slightly citrusy smell.  This is pricey but would make a nice treat for myself in the future.

- *Lush Wiccy Magic Muscle Bar* - I love this.  It’s very soothing on sore muscles, and I really like the scent.  I have another one on the way.

-* Yes to Cucumbers Facial Wipes* - My HG and a staple product.

- *Nad’s Facial Wax Strips* - Best at home waxing strips I’ve found.

- *Lady Speed Stick Invisible Dry *- Got the job done.

- *Supergoop Daily Correct CC Cream in Light to Medium* - I love this product, but it started to get a little too dark on me.  I think I’ll repurchase for the summer.

- *Jasmine Seven Fresh Feet Wipes* - This make my feet feel refreshed and have a nice light peppermint scent.

- *L’Oreal Color Vibrancy Nourishing Conditioner (24.5 oz)* - I’m glad this is gone.  This is the giant bottle, and I just got tired of using the same thing over and over.

- *Freeman Bare Hands Nourishing Hand &amp; Cuticle Cream* - This was another great product for the price.  The lotion absorbed into my skin without feeling greasy, and the scent was not overpowering.  Would repurchase.

- *Yes to Grapefruit Daily Facial Scrub* - This was another good product for me.  The exfoliation was not too harsh, and I love the grapefruit scent.  Would repurchase.

- *Fortune Cookie Soap Green is the New Black Body Wash *- I liked the scent of this and the lather was just fine.  One big pet peeve is that the label completely faded away after a few uses.

- *Butter London Handbag Holiday Cuticle Oil* - I liked the scent of this.  The product was a little hard to get to as I got to the bottom of the bottle.  There are other cuticle oils I like better.

- *Lush Helping Hands Solid Hand Lotion* - This lasted forever!  The scent leaned a little “hippie,” but I liked it.

- *Lush Lord of Misrule Bath Bomb* - Love love love this!

- *GK Hair Taming System Serum* - This was a great hair serum.  Lightweight but effective.  I would repurchase if I found it.

- *Julep Kajal Liner* - I liked this for days when I wanted a black eyeliner that wasn’t too black, if that makes sense.

- *Smashbox Gel Eyeliner in Onyx *-This worked great for me.  It glided on smoothly and was a nice deep black.  Would repurchase.

*Deluxe Size*

- *Big Sexy Hair Weather Proof Hair Spray* - This worked well for me.  It helped with humidity without making my hair too stiff.

- *Real Chemistry Luminous 3-Minute Peel* - This was a little meh for me.  I don’t really care for the exfoliator products that ball up on your face.

- *Benefit They’re Real Mascara* - One of my favorite mascaras.

- *Nails Inc. Caviar Top Coat* - This was a nice top coat, but I’m partial to Julep’s Freedom Top Coat.

- *Philosophy Hope in a Jar *- I hated the smell of this.  Really really hated.

- *Urban Decay Perversion Mascara* - I was really excited to try this, but I was disappointed in the formula.  It was a gloppy mess for me each time I used it.

- *Whish Shave Gream in Acai Grapefruit* - I liked this a lot and purchased the full size.

- *The Body Wash Vanilla Bar Soap* - This came in a gift set, and I used it as a hand soap.  It was a nice light vanilla scent.

- *Gap So Pink Eau de Toilette* - This was a throw back scent for me.  I love the scent but it had no staying power.

- *Caudalie Polyphenol Anti-Wrinkle Defense Serum* - Nothing special to me.

*-theBalm Stainiac* - I love this formula and color.  Would repurchase.

*Foils/One-Time Use*

- *Paula’s Choice Best Face Forward Foundation* - I bought a sample pack from Paula’s Choice that included four different shades as I’m in the market for a new foundation or BB cream.  I found a color that worked for me, but the formula left my face feeling a little too greasy.

- *Ahava Dead Sea Osmoter Concentrate* - This was a good serum.  Light and not too sticky.

- *Lush Ocean Salt Preservative Free* - This is definitely less harsh than the original.  I will eventually buy a full size Ocean Salt!

*Masks*

All of these worked well unless otherwise noted.

- *To Be Nang Snail Nutrition Hydro Gel Mask*

*- Etude House Olive Deep Moisture Mask*

- *Tonymoly I’m Real Avocado Mask Sheet*

*- Freeman Charcoal &amp; Black Sugar Facial Polishing Mask*

*- My Beauty Diary Strawberry Yogurt Mask*

*- Freeman Star Fruit Facial Purifying Paper Mask*

*- Freeman Blue Agave Facial Hydrating Paper Mask*

*- Hask Monoi Oil Nourishing Deep Conditioner*

*- Lioele Perfect Essence Mask Brightening Orange Water*

*- Pure Smile Essence Mask Pearl*

*Perfume Samples*

- *Haus of Gloi Pumpkin Queen* - This was a great scent for fall.

*Tossed*

- *Urban Decay Lip Junkie Gloss in Obsessed* - This formula didn’t really work for me, and I found the mint scent too overwhelming.

- *Be a Bombshell Bora Bora Quad* - I have all of these colors in indies.

- *Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser* - This dried out before I got a chance to use it.  Adding water didn’t help, so I had to toss.

- *Beauty Addicts Express St. Tropez Lip Gloss* - This was a weird brown color on me.

- *Temptu S/B Highlighter* - Try as I might, I could not get this to work for me.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 4, 2015)

@@CurlyTails - where did you get the Nads Facial wax strips? I have the bliss ones and they don't work that great. I am going to try them again but, would like to find something else that may work better.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 4, 2015)

I am going through my stash with lightening speed.  Here are my latest 10 products.

*DELUXE:*
*Bliss Grapefruit+Aloe Body Butter *- This was nice.  If I run out of lotions, I would repurchase.  But, running out doesn't seem to be in the future.
*Nars Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base *- I don't see any difference between other eye primers as far as staying power goes.  But, I do not see eyelid dryness like I get with the UD primers I have tried.
*Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick - Liar *- Loved this color and the formula worked well for me.  I will repurchase.
*Olay Fresh Outlast Body Wash *- I got this in White Strawberry.  It was a bit too sweet smelling.  I have decided I don't like sweet scents.  I may grab another one to try if the other scents are more appealing.

*FOIL:*
*Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer - *This was a one use primer and my makeup looked great the day I used it.  So, I just repurchased a deluxe size to give it a bit more of a try. 
*Philosophy Back to Nurture Replenishing Moisture Crème *- I loved how this felt on my face.  Moisturized and soft. I was able to use it for two days and think I want more.  But, its $65.00.  So, I have to get through everything else before I plunge.
*Fresh Rose Hydrating Eye Gel *- I like the smell of this.  It goes on like a gel as it states.  Its that tacky moisturizing feel.  I like it but, not sure I want to repurchase.
*Laura Mercier foundation primer *- This is a non silicone primer.  It has that more moisturizer feel going on. My makeup looked good with this one.  I was able to use it multiple days and I am happy with it.  Definitely one of the noticeably better ones for me.
 
*Perfume Vial:*
*Marc Jacobs Daisy *- I did not like this. 

*Full Size:*
*Eyeko London Skinny Mini Liquid Eyeliner - *This went on easily and the fine tip made a straight line a breeze.  However, I am more of a smudge girl and black eyeliner is not my preference.  If I got this brand in another color I would be happy to try it again.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jan 4, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> @@CurlyTails - where did you get the Nads Facial wax strips? I have the bliss ones and they don't work that great. I am going to try them again but, would like to find something else that may work better.


I got them online at Ulta. The price is pretty good as well!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 4, 2015)

Ok everyone, here is my used up list for the past couple of weeks. 

*Davines Replumping Shampoo packets x2* - from Birchbox Dec 2014. I actually liked this product. I got a dupe from my second Birchbox account and I needed both for one wash because my hair is very long. I have somewhat thick hair but it can go flat at the front and top and this was a good shampoo to give that model-esque volume. I especially liked it with the Replumping Superactive potion. May purchase. 

*Davines Replumping Conditioner packets x2 *- from Birchbox Dec 2014. As above. I also enjoyed the moisturizing quality of this conditioner and the scent was mild. 

*Not Soap, Radio Body Wash Joy* - sample from Birchbox. I had heard great things about this product but I was not overly impressed. It did not lather too much for me and, although the scent was nice, it was not anything remarkable. I don't think I will repurchase. 

*Folle de Joie Eau de Perfume 2 ml Vial *- I like this perfume. I have managed to get about 4-5 vials of it somewhat or another and usually put one in my clutch when I go out. It is a sophisticated citrus scent. May not repurchase anytime soon since I have so many vials but maybe one day. 

*Agave Healing Oil Treatment packet* - Birchbox. I think I got 3-4 uses out of this sample and I really did like the consistency and scent. I may repurchase this once I run out of the current hair oils I have which are Beauty Protector at the moment. 

*Whish Shave Cream Shaving Cream in Pomegranate *- Sample size from Birchbox - I think I got 2-3 uses out of this. I honestly do not know what the hype is with this product. The scent is undetectable and the formula is so waxy and builds up in my razor. Yuck. Will not repurchase. 

*Bath and Body Works Champagne Toast Wallflowers Home Fragrance refills x 2 *- I loved this scent. Smelled like a sparkling daiquiri of some sort but not too fruity and very festive. I love using these scents during the appropriate seasons. Yay! Will always repurchase these refills in various scents. 

*Dove Go Fresh Nutrium Moisture in Pomegranate and Lemon Verbena Scent 24 fl. oz*- I am embarrassed to say how long it took for me to use this product. It feels like you are using lotion in the shower. Not sure I like that. Will not repurchase. 

*Sebastian Shaper Original Formula Hairspray 10.6 oz* - I got this at Ulta on Sale for $5 but it retails for about $18. I liked the formula. It is light-weight and does not weigh hair down or make hair crunch. Perfect for loose soft hair styles. I felt I wanted a slightly stronger hold but loved everything about this spray so I repurchased it in a stronger hold formula and love it. Bonus is that I got it on sale again! YAY!

*Sebastian Volupt Conditioner 50 ml *- I liked this conditioner well enough but did not notice it added more volume and am not sure if it is sulfate-free, which is what I prefer. Not sure I will repurchase. 

*Bath and Body Works Hot Buttered Rum 3 wick candle*. I finished this candle over Christmas and I loved the sweet scent. I think this scent has come back a few times and I have gotten it several times so I will likely get it again next season.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 5, 2015)

I meant to post this yesterday, but I fell asleep early!

Last week's empties:




Skin79 BB cream - This was just okay. I would use it again, but won't seek it out to buy it.

Borghese mascara - I really liked this. It wasn't very dramatic but gave me good subtle length.

Lashem Eye Bright - I liked this. My dark circles have been a lot better lately but I don't credit it all to this...but it didn't hurt!

YuBe skin cream - This was okay, I've used up a ton of tubes of it, I like it for my feet and elbows.

Real Chemistry peel - This was okay, I've used better peels but it performed okay.
Estee Lauder night serum - I didn't notice any real benefits from this over any other serum, but it felt nice.

Verite All in One cream - This was a nice, light moisturizer. It worked well but not magic. If I got it in another memebox, I would use it, but I won't buy it alone.

Snowberry Face Serum - This wasn't great, I didn't care for the smell.

Couture LaLa perfume - Not my cup of tea.

It feels good using up a handful of samples each week!


----------



## OohLala21 (Jan 5, 2015)

*December Empties*

*Full Size:*

Dial Coconut Water body wash - love the scent, would repurchase

VS Pear Glace body spray - one of my favs

BBW foaming hand soap in Malibu Sunset - would repurchase

CVS Nighttime Cleansing Towelettes - favorite makeup remover wipes at the moment

Juice Beauty lip gloss in Pink - just ok, probably wouldn't repurchase

Anastasia Brow Wiz - HG brow product

Covergirl Clump Crusher mascara - would repurchase 

Revlon Cream Shadow quad in Not Just Nudes - wouldn't repurchase 

*Deluxe:*

Stila Lip Glaze in Merry Merry - wouldn't repurchase 

Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish - not my favorite 

BBW body lotion in Rainkissed Leaves - wouldn't repurchase 

Urban Decay Deslick - would repurchase 

Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask - ok, wouldn't repurchase 

*Perfume (vials):*

Elizabeth &amp; James Nirvana Black 

Especially Escada 

Prada Candy


----------



## coloradobabe (Jan 5, 2015)

December empties pictured! Also not pictured: 1 oz Josie Maran Argan Oil, Tarte Marajuca Eye Cream, Korres Wild Rose Face Cream and John Frieda Brilliant Brunette Conditioner.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 5, 2015)

*December 2014*

I have a lot this month, I used up a bunch of my hair products and quite a few samples!

*Full Size*

*Bath &amp; Body Works Winter Cranberry Foaming Hand Soap* - The scent was nothing special but I love the new formula. SO creamy and even less drying. I know the antibac properties are gone, but that is a placebo anyways so.

*UD Chill Setting Spray* - Tried this because it is supposed to help control your surface temp (I am SO hot and SO sweaty all the time) but it didn't work at all. In fact, I'd say as a setting spray it worked WORSE than De-Slick, which also didn't work at all. I won't be buying these UD sprays any more, they are too expensive for what they do.

*Bath &amp; Body Works Malaysian Pomegranate Foaming Hand Soap* - Apparently washed my hands a lot this month. Not a fave, I don't like pomegranate scents at all.

*NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer "Light1 Chantilly"* - I love this concealer. I use it under my eyes and to spot conceal. I've never experienced problems with wearing or creasing, but you do have to be careful how you apply it. More than the formula though, I LOVE this color which is light enough and neutral enough I can wear it year-round. Most concealers get too dark for my undereyes, especially in winter! Already repurchased.

*The Body Shop Vitamin E Illuminating Moisture Cream* - My fave moisturizer for under makeup. My skin looks so dull without it that I feel like I have to add tons of highlighters to give me a "glow". The moisture in this is just right, too. Not so greasy but not drying. Love it, already repurchased.

*L'Oreal Lock It Weather Control Hairspray* - I never used this in humidity but it worked well for the price ($2.99) that I paid. I would repurchase if I could get that deal again, because it held well. Not the best, but not the worst, either!

*Bath &amp; Body Works Brown Sugar and Fig Shower Gel* - One of my favorite fall scents, I've had this or a couple of years now. The shower gel was almost gone so I used it up pretty quick so I could get rid of it. I will repurchase eventually, when I move through some of my stash.

*Tarte Maracuja Oil* - I really love this facial oil, and it took me bout a year to use a full bottle, averaging 4 drops a day, so I think it is a good value. However, I am not going to repurchase ATM because I have a bunch of deluxe samples, and I want to buy the Josie Maran Argan Milk to try this year, since I have loved samples of that. But I do recommend this!

*Bioinfusion Daily Volume Shampoo* - I had been working through a gallon (it felt like) of shampoo when I decided I didn't want to use sulfates or parabens on my hair anymore, so I picked this one up at the drugstore because it was inexpensive. I have others I like better now, but this worked nicely for the price and never made my hair fall out which is important.

*Blum Naturals Tea Tree Oil Cleansing Towlettes* - The ones I always use. I went a week without these and my skin rebelled like Lucifer against Heaven. Never again.

*Schick Intuition Razor Blade* - I never mention these but I thought I would because I am the laziest person ever and these Intuition blades with the built-in moisture are lifesavers. I probably wouldn't shave if I didn't have these.

*Giorgio Armani Eyes To Kill Extreme* - Very, very lengthening, not so much volume. I didn't like it on its own, but paired with the mascara below, it became my favorite combination I've found so far.

*L'Oreal Miss Manga Mascara* - This is a really great drugstore mascara, one of my favorites. It is mostly lengthening with some volume, which is what I look for. Pair that with the lengthening Armani mascara and I had eyelashes like a horse. That sounds wrong...

*Benefit Gimme Brow "Light/Medium"* - Is okay. Not terrible. I think it is quite overpriced but the product works well enough. I am not buying it right now, but I may in the future if I don't find something better.

*Deluxe Samples*

*Pureology Colour Fanatic Multi-Tasking Hair Beautifier* - I liked this. I especially liked that there were so many benefits, including sun and heat protection, in one product. I'd buy full size but the price and the fact that I am not really a "hair" person puts me off it. Good product, though.

*H20+ Marine Toner *- A product I love but won't buy, what a conundrum. I love this toner, it is so gentle and alcohol-free. But I don't use toners daily, only on occasion, so no need to purchase a full size.

*Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist 24 Pure Retinol Express Smoothing Eye Mask* - I liked this. I will definitely consider purchasing this, based on the price. I didn't see any results, but it felt nice and my under eye felt tight and less puffy.

*Napoleon Perdis Auto Pilot Pre-Foundation Skin Primer *- This wasn't great, but it wasn't bad. I mean, I used the whole sample but I wouldn't purchase. I can't put my finger on it but it just isn't what I am looking for.

*Benefit Cha-Cha Tint* - I don't like these, and wouldn't buy it. The end.

*Make Up For Ever Mist &amp; Fix* - It's hard to tell how well this is working since it takes one entire sample to set my whole giant face but if I were to buy an upmarket setting spray again, I'd buy this one next.

*Dior Addict IT-Lash* - Hated it. HATED it. I hated this more than the Benefit They're Real so that is saying something. SO dry, pokey wand, impossible to use. Looked like crap. Yeah, no.

*Foil Samples*

*LUSH Trichomania Shampoo* - It took me longer to figure out how to use a solid shampoo than I had sample to use, so I don't think I got a very clear idea on whether this was a good product or not. I might go to LUSH and see if I can't get another sample.

*Kat Von D Unlock-It Makeup Remover Wipes* - As usual took every stitch of makeup off, and as usual burnt the crap out of my eyes. I won't buy these but I love the samples for travel.

*Shiseido Ultimune Power Infusing Concentrate* - I am not sure what this serum is supposed to do but I want to buy it because I like the word "Ultimune". Regardless, I probably won't, not unless I can try some more samples.

*Fresh Age-Delay Eye Concentrate* - I LOVE this but it runs $85 and the one I chose instead works just as well for less. But I am a huge fan of Fresh and I think their anti-aging products are very nice.

*Clinique Acne Solutions Clinical Clearing Gel* - Too expensive for something you can buy at the drugstore, but I love the consistency of this product.

*Benefit PoreFessional Agent Zero Shine* - One application and I wasn't checking on it until like, 12 hours later so hard to tell but methinks this is mostly gimmick and won't be purchasing.

*Lancome Genifique Yeux Youth Activating Eye Cream* - This was nice and I liked the feel of it, but it is too pricey for me at this time, especially when less expensive products work as well.

*Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist 24 Intensive Eye Contour Cream* - I've purchased this in full size. The rpice was right, I think it has been working well and there was a nice gift set at Christmas. I like this one a lot.

*Origins GinZing Energy Boosting Moisturizer* - I love the way this feels and smells. I've been using it as a daily moisturizer but I won't purchase a full size since I like The Body Sop one better.

*Fresh Soy Face Cleaner* - It is what it is. It cleansed. It rinsed clean, which I really like, but I prefer oil cleansers to soapy ones like this. It didn't burn my eyes, though, and it smells so good, so I'd consider buying this in full size.

*Clarins Multi-Active Day Early Wrinkle Correction Cream* - I am really enjoying Clarins skincare right now, so I would totally buy this day cream. It's on my list. I love how smooth and non-greasy it is.

*AmorePacific MoistureBound Rejuvenating Cream* - This is my fall-back face cream. I have so much of this in sample size I will likely never have to buy full size. AmorePacific is fantastic though, one of my faves.

*Sephora 10HR Wear Perfection Foundation* - I am including this because I opened it, but I couldn't wear it. The color 30 Sand was so dark it was ridiculous. It was too warm for contour and I didn't do any bronzing so...  I tried it on my hand, though, and it felt nice. I might ask for my own color to try next time I am at Sephora.

*Alterna Repair Lengthening Hair and Scalp Elixir* - I did not like this at all. It didn't feel like it worked and it left my hair feeling weighted down with product. I wouldn't buy the full size.

*Josie Maran Argan Milk *- Love the consistency and moisture of this. It doesn't feel as oily as a pure facial oil, or sit on your skin. Although I don't have problems, I do have combo skin, so I like that this absorbs quicker, and plan to buy the full size.

*Tossed*

*Josie Maran Argan Daily Moisturizer SPF 40* - Picked this up on sale when it was being reformulated last year and liked it for a while. But I never could get over the smell so I stopped using it. Fast-forward a year and I am preeeety sure the SPF fctor is dead, so out it goes. Not much left anyways.

*Bath &amp; Body Works Brown Sugar and Fig Body Lotion* - This one had started to turn, so once the shower gel was gone, I tossed it. There is about a half-inch of product in the bottom but it smells bad.

*Balance Me Super Toning Body Wash* - Was from Glossybox, I think. Didn't like, never used. Tossing.

*Anatomicals Your Nose Smells Rose Body Cleanser* - I LOVED the smell but this wash was super, super drying on my skin. I couldn't use it more that twice and that wasn't even in winter. I can't even imagine how drying it is in winter.

*Restorsea Revatalizing Eye Cream *- Useless, worthless, did not work. Shall I go on? I used this for two months, hoping to love it and never saw one single result. In fact, my undereyes got WORSE inn that time. Good bye.

*Korres Wild Rose Lip Butter* - Found this while I was rearranging and it has completely gone off. Whoops. I like this product though, I would repurchase.

*Fresh Sugar Lip Polish* - This has also gone off but I wouldn't repurchase. Not a fan.

That was a lot. I am really tired, it took forever to type this. I apologize for any mistakes!


----------



## BSquared (Jan 5, 2015)

@@Shalott can I ask what eye cream is working for you as well as the Fresh stuff? I have been completely and totally in love with every fresh face product I have used, particularly that eye cream (and the black tea mask) but that crap is so flipping expensive....


----------



## Shalott (Jan 6, 2015)

bsquared said:


> @@Shalott can I ask what eye cream is working for you as well as the Fresh stuff? I have been completely and totally in love with every fresh face product I have used, particularly that eye cream (and the black tea mask) but that crap is so flipping expensive....


Yep! I am really like the Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist 24 Intensive Eye Contour Cream! In the past I used the Creme Ancienne, but I always felt like I got the maximum benefits about halfway through the jar - it seemed like such a waste. I've been using the Shiseido for about three weeks and already I see a difference in elasticity and fine lines (that came back with a vengeance when I tried that crap Restorsea) as well as moisture levels. I don't suffer from dark circles, but I do have puffiness that this doesn't help with, unfortunately (the Fresh Black Tea does, but it doesn't help with the fine lines as much, so it is a trade off).

Plus I think the fact that I see benefits AND it costs about $50 (not cheap, but not nearly as much as Fresh) pales in comparison to the fact that the Shiseido doesn't burn my eyes! They all do, even the Fresh did, by the end. So I will definitely be using the Shiseido for the time being.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got a TON of samples from Sephora before I decided to buy, so definitely try it out if you can! I am going to try more products from the entire line, because I liked everything I got in sample.


----------



## Sjofna (Jan 6, 2015)

Shalott said:


> Yep! I am really like the Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist 24 Intensive Eye Contour Cream! In the past I used the Creme Ancienne, but I always felt like I got the maximum benefits about halfway through the jar - it seemed like such a waste. I've been using the Shiseido for about three weeks and already I see a difference in elasticity and fine lines (that came back with a vengeance when I tried that crap Restorsea) as well as moisture levels. I don't suffer from dark circles, but I do have puffiness that this doesn't help with, unfortunately (the Fresh Black Tea does, but it doesn't help with the fine lines as much, so it is a trade off).
> 
> Plus I think the fact that I see benefits AND it costs about $50 (not cheap, but not nearly as much as Fresh) pales in comparison to the fact that the Shiseido doesn't burn my eyes! They all do, even the Fresh did, by the end. So I will definitely be using the Shiseido for the time being.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I got a TON of samples from Sephora before I decided to buy, so definitely try it out if you can! I am going to try more products from the entire line, because I liked everything I got in sample.


I love that Shiseido eye cream. I had a coupole samples that lasted me a long time, but it's the first eye cream that I actually bought the full size of. After just a few uses I could see a difference. It's too greasy for me to use during the day, but using it just at night still really improves my lines.


----------



## kyxli (Jan 6, 2015)

I finished two mini Stila lip glazes, in kitten and apricot. They only had a few uses left each, so I decided to get them out of my collection.


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 7, 2015)

bsquared said:


> December Empties. Not the best month for me but I tossed a lot so yay?
> 
> *FULL SIZE*
> 
> ...


Aww! I love vanilla; too bad we're not neighbours. Sometimes reading these lists (like the last two pages - wow ladies!) makes me feel it's not such a bad thing that I'm not subscribed to any boxes. It looks like the sample collection can get really wild; but it's so neat to have many things to try! OK. No enabling. Congrats on the no buy! I feel you on lip products - they just start going bad at some point, and it reinforces the point: "I probably don't need more until I finish these or have to toss all of them!" When one I really like goes, it's a sad occasion. Why didn't I use 'that one' more?

In terms of the peppermint Dr Bronner's, yeah, um... I use that product to wash my toilet! (I mix it with baking soda and some vinegar.) Peppermint essential oil is pretty strong, and even a very mild mint I have in a shaving cream is.. refreshing! They have a whole line of different scents; I think the unscented, almond, or baby formulas are much better, diluted, for washing the body. If the sample girl had ever tried the stuff, she would have warned you!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 8, 2015)

I finished a Bond no9 sample of Chinatown. So glad I got another sample from my Secret Santa to start on!


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 9, 2015)

I can't wait to post my Jan empties at the end of the month! I finished a few large size products and am excited.!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jan 9, 2015)

Oops forgot to do my December empties! Here we go--products I finished and thoughts on whether I'd repurchase:

*Full size:*


*Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter - Berry Smoothie:* Loved this for an easy swipe of color. Just wish it wasn't sparkly, but it isn't too noticeable. Will probably repurchase in the future! (Oops already did before my no-buy)
*Too Faced La Creme lipstick - Spice Spice Baby:* Really liked this formula--very emollient.This color was nice but not amazing. But it went SO fast once I started using it consistently--I needed to reapply a lot. Given this, not sure it's worth the price.
*Ole Henriksen Truth Serum*: My HG morning serum!
*Dr. Jart Ceramidin Cream:* This was okay, but not my absolute favorite. Very hydrating, but slightly funky smell.
*Peter Thomas Roth Anti-Aging Cleanser:* I like this a lot, but it can be a bit drying in winter. Already repurchased and will open up once my skin is less dry (or starts acting up acne-wise)
*L'Occitane Shea hand cream* (the HUGE full size): My HG! The huge full size is a much better value, so I buy that for my nightstand.
*AG Conditioner:* I really liked the AG curly hair shampoo/conditioner combo! I still am using the shampoo with another (worse) conditioner, and I really am noticing the difference. I might buy again!
*Lush Twilight Bath Bomb: *SUCH a pretty concept (goes from pink to blue to grey, like twilight!). And I love the slower fizz out--lasts a while. I think I'll save this one for not-winter though--I prefer the more moisturizing ones in winter.
*Lush Cinders Bath Bomb:* Lovely scent, but not quite moisturizing enough for me. I might try combining bath bombs with part of a bath melt in the future, since I seem to keep having this problem!
*Lush Rose Jam Bubbleroon: *One of my favorite Lush treats! Will definitely buy again (and again!).
*B&amp;BW Pumpkin Gingerbread three-wick candle*: Loved this scent but wish this had better throw when lit. I like when the BBW candles fill up the whole floor with their scent! Buuut I already repurchased at the $8 sale...couldn't resist!
*B&amp;BW Cinnamon Frosting three-wick candle:* Oh mannnn I loved this scent. It had a ton of throw when lit too. I (might buy) it again even though I have a huge candle stash! (already did, again at $8 sale)
*Deluxe size:*


*Bliss 24-Heaven Body Butter:* Moisturizing, but kind of hard to rub in. Probably would not purchase on my own!
*Dr. Jart BB Dis-A-Pore BB Cream:* Not my favorite Dr. Jart. Too grey maybe? Would buy others over this. 
*Origins GinZing eye cream: *A bit brightening for the morning, but didn't do anything for fine lines.
*John Freida Curl Mousse*: Used to be my HG curl product, but now I'm not so sure. But need to get through backups first!
*Haus of Gloi Pumpkin Butter - Fancy Bread:* Didn't like this scent as much as I thought I would. But I do love the HoG pumpkin butter formula!

*Foil:*


*FAB Face Cleanser: *Meh not my favorite.
*Kiehls Ultra Facial Cleanser:* I was surprised by how much I liked this! I might buy as my gentle cleanser in the future.
*Dr. Jart Ceramidin Cream: *See above
*Carol's Daughter Monoi shampoo/conditioner*: Not my favorite, but I'd get another sample for traveling.
*Macadamia shampoo:* Love the Macadamia line for my curls!
*Caldrea Tea Olive Lime body lotion: *Meh, didn't like the scent.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 9, 2015)

@ I also think Lush's bath bombs mostly leave a lot to be desired in the moisturizing department. I have bath bombs from The Salty Jellyfish on Etsy that are soo moisturizing, but they don't have the special effects that Lush's bombs do. I also like Oak Street Soap on Etsy for bubble bars that are moisturizing, as well as Alchemic Muse.  They are all on Etsy and the shipping always is really high at first, but typically you get refunded a few bucks for overages when the store actually makes your label and ships it.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jan 9, 2015)

kaitlin1209 said:


> @ I also think Lush's bath bombs mostly leave a lot to be desired in the moisturizing department. I have bath bombs from The Salty Jellyfish on Etsy that are soo moisturizing, but they don't have the special effects that Lush's bombs do. I also like Oak Street Soap on Etsy for bubble bars that are moisturizing, as well as Alchemic Muse.  They are all on Etsy and the shipping always is really high at first, but typically you get refunded a few bucks for overages when the store actually makes your label and ships it.


Thanks for the recs!! I did incorporate a $50 budget for bath products into my 100 days no-buy rules...haha. It is funny, because I first tried Lush last May--and I loved the bath bombs then! Through the summer and fall, they were perfect for a relaxing and fun-looking/smelling bath. But now in the dead of winter, with my skin so parched, I need the extra moisture! I just used a Lush bath melt tonight actually and really enjoyed how moisturizing it was, so I think I will stick to those in the winter months. Or try out those other companies!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 10, 2015)

So here are my empties for my first 10 days of my 2015 no-buy.  My goal was to use up 10 products and I went way over that so I am really excited!

Full Size:

Olay Ultra Moisture with Shea Butter Body Wash (34 fl oz.): This stuff was really great!  It was a huge size, but I have tons of body wash so I probably won't repurchase.  I go through body wash like water, especially ones that are really moisturizing.

Vichy ProEVEN Daily Eye Corrector Dark Circles and Spots Eye Cream (.5 fl oz.): I got this as compensation for a L'oreal product testing a long time ago.  I used it a lot but then I started to forget about it.  I pulled it back out so that I could finish it off.  It didn't really do that much for my eyes, I probably wouldn't purchase it.

Josie Maran Pure Argan Oil (1.7 fl oz.): I have had this for about 2 years.  I used a lot of it and then was saving the little bit left in the bottom for some stupid reason.  It's a really great oil and I have two deluxe samples to use up.  I might purchase at some point once I use up all my other moisturizing things (which may never happen).

Deluxe Samples:

Natural Glow &amp; Protect Daily Moisturizer in Fair to Medium (2 fl oz.): I just started using this on my arms, neck, and chest.  I always use a darker shade when I purchase moisturizers like this because I find that the fair to medium shade doesn't do that much for my skin.  Since it's winter it worked pretty well and I was able to use up the whole tube in about a week which is kind of fast.  Thank goodness I have tons of tanning lotions.

Secret Clinical Strength Stress Sweat Deodorant (.5 oz.): This deodorant was pretty good, nothing special though.  I don't really sweat that much so I don't usually buy clinical strength.  Probably would not repurchase.

Secret Odor Protection Outlast Deodorant (.5 oz): This was in my travel bag and I brought it home over break, I used up most of it so I just brought it home to finish off the rest of it.

Oscar Blandi Hair Lift Thickening &amp; Strengthening Mousse (1 oz.): This mousse was pretty good.  I don't really think it is worth the extra cost that comes with fancy hair care products.  It worked about as well as my Suave mousse.  I guess I don't really use mousse enough to know what good mousse does.

Sephora Waterproof Eye Makeup Remover (.84 fl oz.): This was also in my travel bag and only had about a couple uses left in it, so I figured I'd finish it off and put a different sample in my travel bag.

Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream (.7 oz.): I got this sample for free and I found that it really didn't do anything at all.  My stretch marks will probably never go away.

Crest Pro-Health Toothpaste (.85 oz.): Toothpaste, deodorant, and body wash are the things I use up most frequently.  I have tons of toothpaste samples to use up and then I'll buy a full size.  

Eucerin Daily Protection Moisturizing Face Lotion with SPF 30 (.17 fl oz.): I went through this super fast. This was one of the moisturizers my dermatologist recommended I try.  It worked pretty well but I find that moisturizers without sunscreen work much better on my skin.

Supergood Eye Cream SPF 37 (2 ml): This sucked.  Straight up.  It made my under-eye area white and sunscreen-y.  It didn't blend well at all.  I'm glad I finally finished off this sample.

Caudalie Polyphenol Anti-Wrinkle Defense Serum (.06 fl oz.): This serum got finished up in about 2/3 uses.  I don't have any wrinkles, I'm 20 but I like to use anti-aging things since I have so many of them.  It felt very nice on my skin, I layer it with other moisturizers.

SeaRx Anti-Wrinkle Serum (Birchbox Sample): I had heard that this was supposed to be similar to the Shisheido Serum that I loved, but it definitely didn't feel the same on my skin. I suppose this is related to the lack of silicones in it.  But I liked it, and it is a fraction the price.  Maybe I'll purchase it someday.

Dr. Jart Water Fuse BB Cream (.1 fl oz.): I love this stuff.  I already bought the set from Birchbox that had samples of all the Dr. Jart BB Creams.  I definitely recommend all the versions that I have tried.

Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Wash (1.35 fl oz.): I actually didn't get this from Birchbox, I got it from a hotel.  It was average, nothing special. I have to use up body washes so it was useful, but I wouldn't buy it.

Tossed:

Makeup Remover Wipes from Dollar Tree: These dried out and were really not that impressive when I started using them.  Only had about 5 left (out of 40).  Not bad for a dollar, but not something I need.

Lancome Defincils Mascara (full-size): I think I used most of it up or it dried up.  This is a good solid mascara. I have a couple of them from L'oreal testing.

Two Sephora Samples of Foundation: I've had these for a long time!  These are the samples that someone working there made for me.  Yikes, I need to use these up faster, they aren't supposed to last a long time.

Laura Mercier Foundation Sample: This is another little sample in a little pot.  It's solid now.  Gross.

Some stuff my friend gave me from Guatemala (Kura-Kura Pomada): It is some sort of anti-biotic stuff her mom said would help my skin.  It is starting to look a little nasty in the tin and I hardly ever used any of it.

Colgate Optic White Mouthwash (8 fl oz.): This stuff was alright, but I found it in the bottom of a drawer (half full) so I went to use it and it tasted disgusting!  I had to brush my teeth again, it was so gross.  Probably shouldn't keep mouthwash for over 2 years...

So I used up 16 and tossed a couple.  Pretty good 10 days for me.  Hopefully these next ten days will be just as successful.  If only I was able to finish off makeup easier.  Throwing away things is also really weird for me! I like to finish things, not give up half way.  But I'm finding that sometimes I need to toss some things.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2015)

Here's what I used up this week...a decent week.   I finally feel like I'm making a dent in some of my little skincare tubes... DANG YOU UPLOADER FOR ROTATING EVERYTHING.




*Coastal Scents Liquid Black Soap* - This was a giant bottle and it took me ages (literally a year and a half) to use up. It was pretty good! I still prefer Shea Terra, but for the price, this was good. I actually like the bar soap version of Coastal Scents' black soap better than the liquid (and am using a huge block of that up now.)

*Kat Von D foundation sample* - The sample was too dark for me (or maybe just too warm/yellow) but it had crazy coverage. Won't buy, but was fun to try.

*Jesse's Girl liquid liner* -  Love this liner, sad to see it go. I wish this was available near me.

*purminerals CC cream*- I didn't like this. It was a bit too orange, had not much coverage, and I think it contributed to a big breakout.

*Alterna Caviar CC cream* - This was okay, no better or worse than any of the other similar hair creams/treatments I have. 

*pharmagel Glyco-8 AHA treatment*- I like this and have another tube to use. It helps speed up exfoliation.

*Caudalie Premier Cru the cream* - I really liked this, it made my skin feel great, but it is CRAZY expensive so won't buy.

*Origins GInzing eye cream* - This is a really great eye cream...helps me look more awake in the mornings!

*Haus of Gloi Eggnoggin perfume oil* - This smelled good, just like eggnog, in the vial, but my body chemistry hated it and it smelled like diaper rash ointment on me. I finished it off in my tart warmer. The only HoG I haven't liked at all so far..won't rebuy, not fond of going around smelling like I have diaper rash.

*Juice Beauty stem cellular moisturizer* - Just okay. It made my eyes water and might have made me break out. Not a favorite.

*Perlier White Almond body butter* - I really loved this! I used it on my hands and it made them so soft...would like more, but need to use up my other lotions.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok ladies here are my weekly used up products:

*Bath and Body Works - 3 wick candle in Cinnamon Caramel Swirl.* Amazing!!! I have been really impressed with BBW fall and winter scents lately. Currently working on Banana nutmeg bread. 

*Epicuren Tropical Lave 8.4 fl oz. Full size* - I got this from a Popsugar special edition box. I think this brand is hard to find. I liked the smell a lot. Very tropical. I used it during the summer and into the winter to keep me feeling like I was still on a summer getaway. It is a great body wash but from what I have researched, I don't think I would pay retail for it. Would repurchase on sale or in a gift set. 

*Sebastian Volupt Shampoo 50 ml *- I used the conditioner version of this and enjoyed it but did not feel there was anything that absolutely wow'd me. I feel the same about the shampoo. Smell was good. Not sure about price point vs other comparable brands. 

*Origins A Perfect World SPF 25 15 ml* - I love this moisturizer. The scent is divine and it is very moisturizing and works well with my make up regimen. Bonus is the high SPF content. I will repurchase once I use up some of my other moisturizers. 

*Living Proof Perfect Hair Day 5-in-1 styling cream 10 ml packet*- I love this stuff and have a few other packets to use. My sister told me it was invented by some Harvard students. Not sure if that is true but this hair cream works well for me. I think the next best one is Hair Caviar for me. 

*Xen Tan Face Tanner Luxe 15 ml *- I love face self-tanners in the winter. They keep my winter vacation glow going and are much better than sun damage of course. I love Xen Tan! I works well for medium to tan complexions. No orange streaks and no major scent. Will repurchase. 

*St. Tropez Bronzing Lotion Face Self Tan - 5 ml *- This was a new sample for me. I loved it. I have the body spray on self tanner and am excited to try it. No bad odors and noticeable results with just one use. Will repurchase.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 12, 2015)

Empties for the first half of the month!


*Organix Teatree Shampoo full size*: I've bought this many times and my scalp problems have since cleared up. I probably won't rebuy this since I've replaced it with *Herbal Essences *tea tree shampoo, which is less harsh.

*Haus of Gloi bubbling scrub in Rosy Cheeked mini*: This bubbling scrub is the perfect winter scent, to me. Grapefruit, juniper and fir smell incredible together, and the formula of this soap is a dream.

*Bath &amp; Body Works body wash in "Sleep" lavender vanilla mini*: I used this as bubble bath, and it was very soothing. I think this scent has been around for a while, and I would buy again. 

*Urban Decay B6 vitamin spray mini*: About a year ago I used up one of these, and I was just as disappointed then as I was this time. This spray didn't do anything for me. I used it after I washed my face in the morning, to prep my face for makeup, and it didn't cause any discernible change. 

*Rainbow Honey hand sanitizer gel in Frozen Flame*: I love the Frozen Flame scent! I got several items in this scent in a mini mystery bag (I've already used up the rollerball perfume) and this hand sanitizer was the next item to go. 

*Peter Thomas Roth **mega rich body lotion*: Honestly I think I got this mini size in a hotel. It was odorless and moisturized well but I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 12, 2015)

I fell off the bandwagon in December. My goal was to combine December and January empties, but hopping on that bandwagon is proving tough as I haven't been good about keeping track of things. My revised goal is to list what I did log for December and January and then start fresh with February.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 14, 2015)

I wasn't sure I would ever get to 10 used up products.  Its been slow going but, I think its because I have a lot of full size items.  I much prefer deluxe just because I get soooooo bored.

*Full Size*

*Estee Lauder *Sumptuous Bold Volume Lifting Mascara - I really liked this mascara.  If I had to purchase something right now, this would be it.  But, alas, I have a number of others to get through.

*Origins* Ginger Souffle Body Cream - I don't like Ginger.  I hate cooking with it too.  So, all I could think of was stir fry when I applied it.

*Naturally Fresh* Deodorant Lavender - This was my first attempt at Deodorant only.  I am trying to give my pits a break in the non sweaty months.  This lasted  forevah!  I could not wait to finish it.

*Origins* A Perfect World Antioxidants with White Tea - I have lots of Origins due to their great deals.  This is a nice cleanser.  But, honestly, I can't tell the difference between their cleansers. 

*Wen* Sweet Almond Mint Conditioning Cleanser - Bottle #3.  Moving on to the Tea Tree scent.

*Burt's Bees *Coconut Foot Crème - My husband bought me this.  Its like Vaseline for the feet.  I hate the feel of it.  I had to wear my socks when I applied it.  I couldn't throw it out.  The guy tries but, just yuck.

*Deluxe*:
*Urban Decay* Original Eyeshadow Primer Potion - Boy oh boy, I don't know any other product I have given 2nd, 3rd and 4th chances.  It just makes me feel like my inner eye lids get dry and crinkly.  I have one more sample in Sin.  Not sure I will have a different result but, I will give that one a try too and if it has the same effect I am officially over it.

*Clinique* Take the Day off Makeup Remover - A GWP.  I have used a few of these.  I really liked this as my first exposure to eye makeup remover.  Since finding H2O at TJmaxx, I much prefer that one over this.  

*Lush Dark Angels *- My pores have seen the light of day!  I really, really like how my face feels.  I don't think it has ever been clean until I used this.   I am going to repurchase and explore more Lush cleansers.

*Perfume vial*:

*Givenchy* Very Irresistible - Floral, not so sweet.  But, still not great for me.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 16, 2015)

2014 Empties! 

I used to track my empties monthly, but last year I decided to put all my empties in to a box and see what I had at the end of the year.  I just had a look.  Here are my empties for 2014.




Neutrogena Make-Up Remover Cleansing Wipes X 7 – These are my go-to wipes, I’ve been using them for years and have never found anything I like better.

Soap and Glory Off Your Face Cleansing Cloths – These were OK, but not as good as the Neutrogena wipes.

Willa Cleansing Cloths (from Ipsy) – I don’t like these very much, I don’t feel like they removed all of my makeup.

Absolute Make-Up Cleansing Tissues (from Ipsy) - Not a fan, these did not perform well and had a strong scent of alcohol.

Agave Healing Oil Treatment samples (from Birchbox/Sephora) X 2 – Love.  I bought a full size of this after trying these samples.  It makes my hair nice, soft, and smooth.

Juara Candlenut Body Crème (from Birchbox) – sample size. - LOVE!  Thick, creamy, and great for my dry skin.  Smells so good.  If I ever make it through all my lotions I’ll be ordering a full size of this.

Beauty Protector Protect and Oil deluxe sample (from Birchbox) – It works well and smells great.

Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle deluxe sample (from Birchbox) – Love this.  I was able to trade for more and use it every time I wash my hair.  This is now part of my regular hair routine.

Briogeo Don’t Despair, Repair Hair Mask deluxe sample (from Ipsy) – I love hair products, but this mask is not my favorite.  It made my hair thicker and it felt a bit frizzier. 

Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask – travel size. – I like this.  I picked up a full size after taking this travel size on vacation.

Bumble and Bumble Straight Blow Dry – travel size. – This is HG status for me.  It makes my hair pin straight and it stays that way regardless of humidity.  After using up this travel size I picked up a full size.

Ojon Rare Blend Deep Conditioner – travel size. – I barely remember this so it can’t have been that great.  A good amount of product is stuck in the tube.  I don’t particularly care to take scissors to it to get to the remaining product.

Josie Maran Argan Cleansing Oil – travel size X 2 – I like this, it’s my favorite cleansing oil.  (Julep bare face cleansing oil is a close second).

Dior Instant Gentle Cleansing Oil – deluxe sample – This was good but nothing overly special.

Q-Tips – Don’t know why I included them in the pic LOL.

Harvey Prince Hello perfume – rollerball size (from Boxycharm). - I like this fragrance, this was the size of a rollerball but in spray form.  This reminds me of another perfume that I can’t quite put my finger on.

Aquolina Pink Sugar perfume – 1.7 oz. – Like this a lot.

Aquolina Pink Sugar Glossy Shower Gel – Like this a lot too.

Aquolina Pink Sugar Creamy Cody Lotion – Like this a lot as well.

Bath and Body Works Orange Freeze shower gel – I had this in my cabinet for years!  Glad to have used it up. I like the scent but nothing too special.

Bath and Body Works Twisted Peppermint shower gel – This was also in my cabinet for years.  I like the smell.

St. Ives Oatmeal and Shea Butter shower gel – travel size – This feels great on dry skin. 

The Body Shop Satsuma shower gel – travel size. – This smells amazing!  I will definitely purchase a full size.

Bath and Body Works Paris Amor show gel – travel size. – Don’t love the scent of this one, but it’s OK.

Living Proof Restore Mask Treatment – Like this. 

Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry Touch Sunscreen SPF 100 – Great sunscreen, have already re-purchased.

L’Oreal Sublime Sun Advanced Sunscreen SPF 30 – travel size. –Good.

Shiseido Urban Environment Oil Free UV Protector SPF 42 – deluxe sample – Good.

Whish Shave Cream in Acai Grapefruit (from Birchbox) – I like the Whish shave creams for travelling, they are easy to pack.  The fragrance and formula is not my favorite, but its fine for my travel bag.

Donna Karan Liquid Cashmere Vial – This smells wonderful.  I would like a full size.

Maison Francis Kurkdjian Paris Aqua Universails perfume vial (from Sample Society) – I liked this at first but the novelty wore off after a few wears.

Givency Dahlia Divin perfume vial (from Sample Society) – Love this.  It smells so good.

Harvey Prince Hello Perfume vial (from Birchbox) – Like it.

Harvey Prince Cherie Blossom perfume vial (from Birchbox) - Like it.

Equate Regular Nail Polish Remover – Average.

Zoya Remove + nail polish remover – deluxe sample size. - Average

Dove Cool Moisture Body Wash in Cucumber and Green Tea - Nice

The Body Shop Chamomile Gentle Eye Make-Up Remover – travel size – I personally think this works better at removing eye make-up than Lancôme Bi-Facil.  I purchased a full size.

Lancôme Bi-Facil eye make-up remover - Like

Lancôme Bi-Facil eye makeup remover – travel sized X 2 – Like.

bareMinerals Instant Waterproof Eye Makeup Remover – This is not good at removing eye make-up, I would not consider repurchasing.

Tarte Pure Maracuja Oil – travel size.  I like this a lot, but ultimately I prefer Josie Maran Argan Oil.

Perlier Intensive Nurturing Body Balm in Sweet Almond Milk (from Birchbox) – I LOVE this.  My favorite lotion.  Love the way it feels and smells.  Would like a full size.

Pur-Lisse Hydra Balance Moisturizer – travel size (from Ipsy) – Like this, I have another ready to use.

Harvey Prince Hello Body Cream – travel size (from Birchbox). – Like this just as much as the perfume.  It’s a nice fragrance.

L’Occitane Dry Skin Foot Cream – travel sized – Good foot cream.

Gilchrist and Soames Body Lotion – travel size – This was good for just a plain lotion.

Hempz Body Triple Moisture Herbal Whipped Body Crème – foil – Like.

YSL – Touche Eclat sample – Like.

Nars Eyeshadow Base – deluxe sample size – This did not seem good.  The tube seemed mostly dried up when I got it.

Urban Decay Eye Shadow Primer Potion - deluxe sample size (came in a pallet) -  It’s great.

Urban Decay Eye Shadow Primer Potion – full sized came in Sephora 500 point perk (old style genie tube) – Great.

bareMinerals Stoke of Light – sample – X 2 – I liked this enough to buy a full size.

bareMinerals 5 in 1 BB Advanced Performance Cream Eye shadow -  sample size (from Ipsy) - Love this.  I bought a full size and wear it almost daily.  Totally recommend.

Beneft Boi-ing Concealer in shade 01 (shade 02 not used) – This is a great concealer I used up another of these last year.

bareMinerals Bisque Concealer – travel size X 2 – HG for me, I use it in combination with a cream concealer.

Buxom Lash Mascara – travel size. – Like this.

Benefit They’re Real Mascara – travel size. – Like this but find it hard to remove.

Elizabeth Mott It’s So Big Mascara – travel sized (from Ipsy) – Like it.

Stila Stay All Day Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner – Like this a lot.

Jesse’s Girl Liquid Eyeliner – (from Ipsy) – This is OK but smeared a little in my outer corner.

Kat Von D Tattoo Liner – travel size X 3 – Great product, recommend to all liquid eyeliner wearers.

[SIZE=11pt]Benefit The Porefessional – travel size X 2 – My favorite primer, I also have a full size.[/SIZE]


----------



## greendaisy (Jan 17, 2015)

Recently I have used up:

- Proactiv Green Tea Moisturizer (sample), good product, but there are better moisturizers out there

- Fortune Cookie Soap No Place Like Home Soap- liked the smell, glad I finally got through it. 

- A bottle of sixthirteen WEN- love this as a deep conditioner, doesn't do any cleansing for me though

- Brown Sugar Vanilla Soap Bar- smelled amazing and felt really moisturizing, it was my favorite shower soap.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 17, 2015)

How do you guys finish stuff up so quickly?! I only got into make-up a little less than a year ago so most of my stuff is new and I haven't used it frequently, and I don't have foils, except for some UD ones. This no buy gets really depressing with no progress on empties. Do you ladies have any suggestions for me?


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 17, 2015)

@@turntrekgodhead For me, I decided that I was going to try using up the things that I had the smallest amounts of first. That way I can see progress quickly, and it will help to keep me motivated. I looked around at my full size products that were nearing completion and decided to use them every day until they are gone. So instead of using 3 different lip balms, I picked the one with the least amount of product left and am using it exclusively for the time being. I find that when I am using one product of each type instead of constantly switching it up like I used to do, I am making progress more quickly.

I know you said you don't have many foils, and I don't either, but this week I have focused on using the ones I do have (maybe 10?) I don't like them cluttering up stuff anyway, but I don't like to be wasteful either, so the quicker I can move them out, the better.

I am also simply using my products more often. I'm not saving anything for a special occasion--like others have said, every day is a special occasion. Also, I'm trying to do my full face makeup 6 days a week and treating my skin well with plenty of moisturizers, etc.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 17, 2015)

turntrekgodhead said:


> How do you guys finish stuff up so quickly?! I only got into make-up a little less than a year ago so most of my stuff is new and I haven't used it frequently, and I don't have foils, except for some UD ones. This no buy gets really depressing with no progress on empties. Do you ladies have any suggestions for me?


A couple of years ago I got religious about using products because I decided I wasn't getting any younger and I needed to take care of myself. Since that time, I have been ridiculously committed to skin/body care. Twice a day I cleanse, use a toner, use serum, moisturize and use eye cream. I use eye make up remover, depending on the kind of mascara or eyeliner I happen to be wearing. I do not miss a day...ever. Since I got into the habit of doing that, I've also committed to using a body moisturizer at least once a day. I still miss a day now and then, but for the most part I do it. I don't use up color cosmetics that often, but I do use a lot of skin care.

The key for me is that I am finishing a lot of products. Very rarely do I start and finish a product in a month unless it's a foil or deluxe size.  I have a lot of partially used products, so I have made it a mission to use them up before I open other products now. I still have a few months before I'm down to only one kind of opened product, especially with hair products and masks. I have no idea why I have so many styling products and masks open. Fickle, I guess.

Another thing that helped give me the appearance of using a lot of products is I inventoried everything I had on an excel spreadsheet by category (cleanser, serum, sunscreen, etc) and then I sorted my list in ascending order by product amount. I use the smallest items first. If I happen to get a new sample of something in my Birchbox, it usually goes in my inventory and it gets opened when I've used everything smaller. I say usually, because I do make exceptions if I receive something I've really wanted to try. I know that my list of empties will dramatically reduce when I've used up all of my foils and samples and get into using more full sized products.

Just try to stay committed to using stuff up and pretty soon, you will have a bunch of empties to report!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 17, 2015)

turntrekgodhead said:


> How do you guys finish stuff up so quickly?! I only got into make-up a little less than a year ago so most of my stuff is new and I haven't used it frequently, and I don't have foils, except for some UD ones. This no buy gets really depressing with no progress on empties. Do you ladies have any suggestions for me?


I wear makeup every day even if I am not doing anything. So, I am cleansing,moisturizing, eye creaming it, etc. twice a day.  So, I can get through products fairly quick.

In the shower, I have a whole different set of products getting used every day.

I don't rotate products either. So, I commit to the cleanser, moisturizer, etc until its "used up".   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Or if I can't take it anymore, it gets tossed and ends up in the "trash can" thread.

My next post of 10 products will contain a lot of foils.  But, I really don't have a lot of them myself. 

You can do it!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks, guys! I'm going to make a commitment to use stuff more consistently- hand cream twice a day, lotion once a day, lipliner and eyeliner instead of getting lazy and skipping those. Also lighting a candle every night!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 19, 2015)

Here are my next 10 items. I feel like I cheated because its mostly foils. So, it hasn't been long since my last post.

*Deluxe*:
*Laura Mercier* Flawless Skin Polish - This was very abrasive. It was not pleasant to use. I don't have sensitive skin and use many products with texture. So, no thanks.

*Korres* Mattifying Pomegranite Primer - This primer looks like its going to add color to your skin as it looks like a foundation. But, it goes on without any detection. It gave me no issues but, I am still not in love with any primers so far.

*Urban Decay* Sin Eye Primer - This had sparkle in it and looks like an eye shadow base color. I don't like to accentuate too much shimmer. I think I am done testing this brand of primers as none have worked out well for me.

*Ro's Argan Body Conditioner* - I am probably one of the few that don't love this (Rose Jam) scent. However, I love the Lush Body Conditioner products and would gladly use this if given to me. On the skin it does fade to a scent that is fresh.  So, I can see myself growing to like it.  I will always have a body conditioner from Lush in my shower.

*Foils*:
*Sunday Riley *Ceramic Cleanser - This was one use so, I don't know if it would do right by my skin over time. It reminded me of Slime, the stuff that used to come in a can as a kid. It was lighter in consistency and color but, it brought that memory. Not a bad thing. Just what came to mind.

*DHC* Pore Face Wash - One time use so hard to tell.

*First Aid Beauty *Facial Cleanser - Also a one time use. I have a deluxe size to try so, I should get a better understanding of this one when I use that.

*Nude* Perfect Cleanse - One time uses just don't work for me. I try to give every product a real good test. That means multiple days.  I can't even remember how this was.

*Boscia *Detoxifing black cleanser - This was the one foil that had potential and made me want to try more. I liked the warming effect on my skin. This has to be waking up my skin or something. If I see this in a deluxe size or GWP type of deal, I will grab it.

*Full Size*:
Lush Butterball Bath Bomb - This was my first bomb and purchased based on scent/ingredients. Its not a fancy bomb with amazing effects. The bath water was moisturized and smelled nice. I wish there were more Lush products with this scent.


Trashed items posted with reviews in the trashed thread:

Revlon eye art

Kat Von D Tatoo Liner

Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain

Estee Lauder Pure Color eye shadow palette

Tisseran Rose Blend Deodorant


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 20, 2015)

So I had hoped to use up 10 items the past 10 days, and I totally thought I didn't make it.  But I just counted and I used exactly 10!!!  :lol:

Full Size:

B&amp;BW Secret Wonderland Shower Gel (10 fl. oz): I actually like this scent a lot, I'm actually working through the fine fragrance mist as well.  I got the whole set as a gift last Christmas from some kids I babysit.  I'm pretty glad I finished it though because it isn't moisturizing enough for my super dry skin right now.  But it is pretty great in summer.

Deluxe Size:

Bio True Contact Solution (2 fl. oz): This is actually a full size I think, but it's so tiny.  I love this stuff!  I have a big bottle of cheap stuff to use next though.  

St. Tropez Everyday Body Moisturizer Medium Dark Gradual Tan (2.5 fl. oz): I really like all St. Tropez stuff.  This helped me to have a pretty nice tan, but it isn't very gradual (which isn't a problem for me, since I hardly ever use gradual items).  I just wish this brand was less expensive.

Neutrogena Norwegian Formula Hand Cream (.5 oz): I got this sample from my mom's boss and I love this stuff!  It is so moisturizing and that is exactly what I need!  I have tons of hand cream samples to use up but I think I might buy this stuff at some point.

Benefit Porefessional (.25 fl. oz): I like this primer a lot.  Not as much as my favorite Smashbox primer though.  And it's way more expensive.  I kind of felt like it made my skin really really dry.

purminerals Correcting Primer (.3 fl. oz): I got this sample from Birchbox a long time ago and I just realized it only had about 1 use left.  I did not like this stuff at all.  Even the pump on the sample sucked.  I feel like crappy products should at least have good packaging.

Sephora made sample of the Smashbox photo finish blemish control primer (tiny): I actually really liked this, but I like all the Smashbox primers I have tried.

Skin 79 Super+ Beblesh Balm, Gold Tube (uhh kinda small): I got this in a trade forever ago and I finally just finished it.  I wish the tube had been easier to squeeze.  Pretty good product, but way too pink for my skin.

Vichy Aqualia Thermal Moisturizer (.5 fl. oz): I have one more sample of this stuff.  I like it, but it doesn't seem to be super duper moisturizing (I do have crazy dry skin) and sometimes it burns a little bit.  I liked the serum so much better.  I think I got this sample in Glossybox.  Wouldn't repurchase, not thick enough for me.

Kat Von D Tattoo Liner in Trooper (.007 fl. oz.): I got this from Sephora forever ago and I loved it!  This stuff is so great!  I bought the eyeko liquid liner in black and I am going to see which of these two I like better.  I only got that one because I could use birchbox points on it and I'm pretty broke right now.

Overall, it was a pretty good ten days.  Hopefully I'll continue to use up my overabundance of products.


----------



## CaseyR (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks like I'm finally out of Duo eyelash glue.  Though I have a bunch of mini-tubes that come with various lashes, I find none of them hold as well as the Duo stuff.  Hope my online order arrives soon!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok here are my weekly used up and trashed items:

*Ponds Original Fresh Wet Cleansing Toweletts 30 pack.* I like these ok. I really love that they are a 30 count vs most of the 25 counts. My fave are always the Neutrogena but I like to try new ones for some reason haha!

*Neutrogena Make-Up Remover Cleansing Towelettes 7 pack. *These are my fave and I love that they come in a travel pack. Will definitely repurchase. These actually can take off a full face of makeup with one towelette. 

*Bronze Glow Tinted Sunless Spray tanner from ULTA in Light to Medium - 6 fl oz.* I love this stuff. Really works. I am fairly tan but the light to medium keeps me tan during the winter. No streaking and great spray nozzle for even distribution. Not too bad of a smell. I spray on at night so that in the AM I don't smell too bad the rest of the day. 

*Toni &amp; Guy Prep Heat Protection Mist 75 ml -* Got this from Birchbox. Love the smell and it actually works well as a prep spray too. Gives me a little volume too. I may repurchase but have so much hair prep and prime stuff right now. 

*Paula's Choice Resist C15 Super Booster - sample size* - I think I got this in a Birchbox. I love serums but I did not like this one. The smell is terrible. However, the color was an orangey color which gave me a bit of a glow so I did like this. Won't repurchase. 

*Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow Pad* - Got this in an order on Sephora. I love these things. They are a mild peel pad and give a mild bronze effect. They give me a bit of redness like a peel for the first 12-24 hours so I like doing this 24-48 hours before I need a glow and clear skin. Will repurchase and actually have half a pack as a back up. 

*Philosophy Hope in A Jar Night cream 12 ml -* This says it is an intense retexturizing moisturizer. I do think it is moisturizing but I don't know about re-texturizing. I do enjoy Philosophy products and typically the smell is great but this one seemed to have an odd smell to me. Not sure if the sample sat around for too long but I did not enjoy the smell and there are many other night creams out there that I love more.

*Bare Minerals Advanced Protection SPF 20 Moisturizer - 5 ml *- I liked this moisturizer ok but love others better. Things I enjoy are the mild scent, high SPF and absorbs easily. Won't likely repurchase though. 

*Murad Rapid Collagen Infusion 5 ml *- I am totally into trying collagen boosting products right now. This one was great. Saw minor change but it was ultimately just a 5 ml sample so I think with regular use, you can fill in some of those fine wrinkles. It is moisturizing and lightweight so it absorbs quickly. May repurchase. 

TRASHED - I actually donated these items below. My friend takes items that are hygienic and donates them to a women's shelter. 

*Eminence Organic Skin Care Lemon Cleanser - 8 oz *- I got this on Skin Care by Alana website. It leaves a filmy residue on my skin and have to actually use another face cleanser to wash that off. 

*Mary Kay Extra Emollient Night Cream 0.42 oz -* I donated this because I tried it in a full size many years ago and I did not enjoy the super greasy feel and old lady smell. I know it is a classic but I just don't like it.


----------



## emccoll (Jan 22, 2015)

I have a question for the group. I recently started what will probably be a very long "Use It Up"/No Buy and I'm doing good. I'm totally motivated and have already topped off a few things (looking at you Clinique Take the Day Off). But...I just realized that there are a few lipsticks and glosses in my collection that, if I really think about it, I can't even remember when I got/opened them...surely it's been years. They all smell ok, but I'm not sure if I should just bite the bullet and toss them to be safe or if I should charge on and use them up ASAP. 

Opinions please!


----------



## kira685 (Jan 22, 2015)

emccoll said:


> I have a question for the group. I recently started what will probably be a very long "Use It Up"/No Buy and I'm doing good. I'm totally motivated and have already topped off a few things (looking at you Clinique Take the Day Off). But...I just realized that there are a few lipsticks and glosses in my collection that, if I really think about it, I can't even remember when I got/opened them...surely it's been years. They all smell ok, but I'm not sure if I should just bite the bullet and toss them to be safe or if I should charge on and use them up ASAP.
> 
> Opinions please!


I usually go by whether they smell/look bad, but here's a resource for checking expirations:

http://checkcosmetic.net/


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 22, 2015)

@@emccoll I have a few lippies that are probably too old, but if it smells ok, I use it. I'm more likely to toss out a lip gloss since it's fairly easy to sanitize a lipstick.


----------



## greendaisy (Jan 25, 2015)

I used up my Pacifica Coconut Cleansing Wipes, my Fekkai hair mask sample, and a thing of body glitter

ETA: Almost forgot my Veet Hair Removal Cream!


----------



## samplegal (Jan 25, 2015)

emccoll said:


> I have a question for the group. I recently started what will probably be a very long "Use It Up"/No Buy and I'm doing good. I'm totally motivated and have already topped off a few things (looking at you Clinique Take the Day Off). But...I just realized that there are a few lipsticks and glosses in my collection that, if I really think about it, I can't even remember when I got/opened them...surely it's been years. They all smell ok, but I'm not sure if I should just bite the bullet and toss them to be safe or if I should charge on and use them up ASAP.
> 
> Opinions please!


I agree with @jesemiaud. I'll keep a lipstick indefinitely if it still seems ok, but opened lipgloss, well, only if it's a sanitary application, like a squeeze tube. Having said that I'll still keep a lipgloss for a good couple of years   until I deem it too old.


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 28, 2015)

turntrekgodhead said:


> Thanks, guys! I'm going to make a commitment to use stuff more consistently- hand cream twice a day, lotion once a day, lipliner and eyeliner instead of getting lazy and skipping those. Also lighting a candle every night!


It sounds great that you can focus on enjoying more of your things regularly to keep yourself motivated on the no-buy! Honestly, I don't feel I go through things nearly as fast as it seems some folks on here do either. But I was reviewing what I've used lately and realized I tossed something before I even noted it down or took a photo, so maybe sometimes I'm missing out on things due to auto-pilot! The 'use-up' inclination also battles with my frugal tendencies. I think I use less when something is closer to empty, and when I like something. I dilute my shower gel and dispense it in a foaming pump, which will not help use it up quickly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 30, 2015)

[SIZE=10pt]Items used up in January (a fabulous month of finishing some things up):[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Full Size:[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]Lush Bubble Bar[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] (not sure which one...the label came off of the cello bag it was in) - haven't had a bad Lush bubble bar.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Lush Bath Bomb Northern Lights[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - loved this, but not quite as moisturizing as some other bath bombs from Lush.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Lush Bath Bomb Sparkler Ballistic[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - smelled nice; what a glitter bomb! Although I didn't notice a lot of glitter on my skin for which I'm grateful.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Lush Mask of Magnaminty[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - I liked it ok, but not enough to repurchase. It's not necessarily what my dry skin needs. I don't feel that it was drying per se; I actually liked the minty-ness. I just think that there are masks that are better suited for my skin type.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Fortune Cookie Soap Co Hydrate Me! in I Pledge Allegiance, Amen[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - I adore these...and this scent was nice. It smelled a lot like original formula Skin So Soft to me, which isn't a bad thing. Just a fresh scent in my opinion. I'd love to get more of these sometime.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Fortune Cookie Soap Co Bend Over and I'll Show You Bath Bomb[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - good golly...what a mess! It smelled glorious and was really moisturizing, but it was very green and left green glittery sludge all over me and the tub. Yuck! [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Healthy Sexy Hair Sulfate Free Soy Moisturizing Shampoo[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - one of my favorite brands. I'm sure I'll purchase again when Beauty Brands has their July Liter Sale.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick in Kitty[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - I'm not sure why I kept using this. I really liked the color on me, but it feathered, even with a lip liner (party proof, it definitely was not). I'm glad to be done with this.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Philosophy Hope in a Jar A to Z cream[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - It was ok. I won't repurchase.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Urban Decay Chill Makeup Setting Spray[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - I love this and have another as a back up.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Fortune Cookie Soap Co. Sally (Nightmare before Christmas) fortune cookie soap[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - I'm not sure whether to count this as a full sized item or not, but it's the size it comes in, so I'll put it here. I loved the scent. I used it primarily to clean my makeup brushes or to wash my hands.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Julep Eye Sheen Dusty Taupe Shimmer[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - I really, really liked this. It looks like it's been discontinued, however. I do have another one in a different shade that I'll use up, but I loved how neutral and versatile this taupe shade was.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Up &amp; Up Nail Polish Remover Dip-it[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - fantastic! Effective for glitter polish removal and super cheap. I'll purchase again once I've used up some other removers I have in my stash.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Sephora Soft Touch Cotton Pads[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - fine. I like the Shiseido cotton squares much better, but these are ok. I use them for nail polish removal mostly and save the Shiseido for my face.[/SIZE]

Deluxe Size:


*[SIZE=10pt]StriVectin Labs 5-Minute Weekly Glycolic Peel[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - left my skin feeling very soft. No other benefits that I noted. I wouldn't purchase, but I'd use again if I got another free one.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Kate Somerville ExfoliKate[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - I like this a lot, but not as much as other scrubs. I'd use it if I got it free or in a sub, but I won't go out of my way to purchase.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Lush Charity Pot Hand and Body Lotion[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - They reformulated this and I'm bummed. I think you can buy the original formula still...just not for charity. I won't purchase again. I just don't like it as much. I was really excited when I cleaned out under my sink and found an original charity pot. Score![/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange Hand and Body Lotion Wipes - [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]I love the scent and the idea of these, but they dried out too quickly. I had to add a little water to the last few and I think that probably defeated the purpose. I wouldn't purchase with this kind of packaging.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Ole Henriksen The Clean Truth Cleansing Cloths[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - These were ok, but no better than Yes to or other cheaper brands. I wouldn't purchase.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Olay Regenerist Tone Perfecting Cream[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - meh.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Estee Lauder Advanced Time Zone Night Cream[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - very moisturizing. I really liked it.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Sexy Hair Blow Dry Volumizing Gel[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - I love this and have a full size that I keep at home. I don't need volume, but this keeps my curls in check. I'll continue to purchase this product.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Shampoo[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - nothing special.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Guerlain Maxi Lash Volume Creating Curl Sculpting Mascara[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - loved this sample. I have a lifetime supply of mascaras to use, but I'll note this one and perhaps purchase one day if I ever run out.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Dr. Jart+ Premium Beauty Balm[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - This, I liked! At first, I was concerned because it seemed to gray, but it oxidized quickly and blended with my skin tone beautifully. It lasted all day on me and had good coverage. I'll be remembering this for future purchases.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Cream [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - I was so glad to be done with this. It was hard to blend because it was so white! And the scent was too strong. Fortunately, that dissipated somewhat fast or it would have been unbearable. I won't purchase.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich Body Lotion - [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]ok[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Sephora Waterproof Eye Makeup Remover[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - works fairly well. Not sure I'd purchase.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Philosophy Snow Angel Shower Gel [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - I adore this scent and will purchase it again. [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Briogeo Don't Despair, Repair! [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - not moisturizing enough.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich Body Wash [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - I liked this ok.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair Eye Cream [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]- I liked this ok. No miracle worker, but it seemed to prevent additional aging.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Skin &amp; Co Truffle Therapy Serum - [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]ok [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Urban Decay Supercurl Mascara[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - This was my purse mascara and I decided that it was finally time to call it quits. I'm sure it's been in my purse for well over three months. I liked the formula ok; I'm not a fan of plastic brushes, though. I'd take another free sample, but I won't purchase.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Supergoop Hand Cream[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - probably the worst hand cream I've ever tried. Did not moisturize at all. It even felt like it was sucking moisture out of my skin. So hard to describe how it felt, but it was awful.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Dr. Brandt Pores No More Pore Refiner - [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]ok[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Fekkai Glossing Cream [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - it was ok...not something I'd buy, though.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Bliss Grapefruit and Aloe Body Butter - [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]smelled so nice and really moisturizing. I won't need any kind of lotion for a while, but when I do, this will be on the list.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Essentiel Elements Body Lotion[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - I know it's a polarizing scent, but I love the rosemary mint. Very energizing and reminds me of an Aveda lotion that I like. I can see using Birchbox points for this.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Perlier Shea Butter Lavender Intensive Nurturing Body Balm - [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]very relaxing to use at night before bed. I love lavender and this is a nice and rich body butter. I'm not sure I'd purchase, but I would definitely use again if I received another sample.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Sisley Black Rose Cream Mask[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - it was ok.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Josie Maran Argan Infinity Cream Oil[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - I like the regular argan oil better, but this is pretty good for winter skin. It would be much too heavy any other time of year.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]L'Occitane Lavande Hand Cream[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - not my favorite hand cream, but it's ok.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Mario Badescu Collagen Moisturizer[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - felt fairly nice for daytime use.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Ernest Supplies Awake &amp; Exfoliate Body Bar[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - came in the Birchbox Man box; hubby is like me and won't use bar soap, so I used this as I do any other bar soap that comes my way - to wash makeup brushes and sponges. It worked really well for that purpose and smelled great![/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Parian Spirit[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] *Brush Cleaner* - Eh...not super impressed. It smells really strong (not a horrible smell, just strong). I purchased this along with a full size based on a review from a makeup artist and I gotta say...I like using my soap samples better, lol. I won't repurchase.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Foils/One time use:[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]Jack Black Double Duty Face Moisturizer[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - not moisturizing enough for me, although maybe in the summer it wouldn't be bad.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Kate Somerville ExfoliKate[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - see above.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]DHC Concentrated Eye Cream - [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]not enough of a sample to be able to make much of a comment.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Verso Super Serum for Eyes - [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]There was enough in the sample to use several times and I really liked how the foil seemed to have a hard plastic back that split open in the center to get the product out. It wasn't resealable, but I was able to close it up enough to keep the contents from drying out.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]DHC Velvet Skin Coat - [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]I love this. After I've used up several of my products, I will consider purchasing.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]DHC Deep Cleansing Oil -[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] I love how DHC sends you samples inside their catalog, however, this one is not a favorite. It smells like straight up olive oil to me. Not a fan, although, it did do a fine job of cleansing.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Moisture Retention Shampoo[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] x 3 - I've had these samples before...they are pretty good.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]DHC Extra Nighttime Moisturizer[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - It's a decent nighttime moisturizer. Creamy and feels nice.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]tarte Amazonian Clay Blush in Fearless[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - This really should be up in the deluxe section because I got about 5-6 days use out of it. I lovely pink shade and it lasted all day on my skin. If I'm ever in the market for blush, I'll definitely consider this brand.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Josie Maran Bear Naked Nail Wipes[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - completely terrible as a nail polish remover. Takes forever to get the polish off. It is nice to use after the polish is off to condition the cuticles. I have a full size of this as well that I received in a gift set. I'll eventually use it, but I wouldn't purchase on its own.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Philosophy Renewed Hope in a Jar[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - I liked how this felt. Nice and thick. Not really enough product to make a decision about it.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Philosophy Renewed Hope in a Jar Eye[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - I got about three or four days use out of this (using twice a day), so it was a generous sample. I liked how it felt, not sure I saw any great results from that little bit of use; I'd definitely take another sample and when I run out of eye creams, I'll consider purchasing.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Paul Mitchell Original Shampoo One [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - meh.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Garnier Fructis Fortifying Shampoo and Conditioner X 2[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - I liked that this was sulfate free. I will consider this as an alternative to the more expensive brands that I've purchased in the past.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Loreal Age Perfect Cell Renewal Golden Serum[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - this was such a pretty color, lol. Not really enough product to make a decision.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Loreal Age Perfect Cell Renewal Day Cream[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - felt nice enough. Not really enough product to determine whether I like it enough to purchase.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Baume Du Randonneur Hiker's Foot[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] Healer - felt really nice on my feet.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich Conditioner[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - this was in a plastic tube, but it was quite a bit smaller than the shampoo. Only one use. It's ok...nothing special.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Perfume Samples:[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]Desigual Fun[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - light and summery; fruity. I really liked it and would definitely grab more samples in the future if I saw them.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Gucci Premiere[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - I liked this ok. The white floral notes were too prominent, though. Wouldn't purchase.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Especially Escada[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - ok; I didn't really pick up on the rose that was supposed to be in the top notes.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Eau de Cartier Goutte de Rose [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]- ok; It was supposed to smell like freshly picked garden roses, but I didn't get that.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Bond No 9 I Love New York for Earth Day[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - very floral. A little too much lily of the valley for my taste. [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Atelier Trefle Pur[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - I love most Atelier fragrances, but this is just a little too much patchouli.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Clean Original[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - absolutely love it. I think it's my favorite of the Clean fragrances.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Tossed:[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]Bare Minerals Lash Domination Mascara Sample[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - Clumptastic! Did not like at all.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Etre Belle Liplift Peel[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - I opened to check it out when I received it, but then stuck it in the closet while I finished another lip scrub that I was already using. This must have turned, because it smells really bad.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Sue Devitt C-Weed Pressed Powder[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - I was really hoping to just use this up, but I've come to realize that it just doesn't look nice. It seems cakey on my skin and I have other powders that aren't. It's dumb to try to use something just because I want to "use it up". I'm finished with that mindset. If I don't like it, it's gone![/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Julep Amber and Brit[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - These are suede finish polishes and no matter what I try these chip on me within 24 hours. Ain't nobody got time for that![/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Jane Iredale Moisture Tint[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - just terrible. The color was fine, but it was just a weird texture and would not blend into my skin.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Nails Inc Cornwall[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - It was about half gone, but it completely dried up. Thinner wouldn't even revive it.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]SOPI Already Famous[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - I think I will just not buy these minis any more. This came in a set, but I can't remember what collection it was. I am finding that in the last several months that I am tossing many of the SOPI minis that I have. No amount of nail polish thinner would get this flowing again. Such a disappointment since it was a lovely color. I think I should focus on using up my SOPI minis in the near future.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Chella Eyeliner[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - I don't care for the felt tip type of eyeliner. I have a couple of other Navy liners and decided to toss this one since I don't feel the love.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Wet n Wild Kaleidoscope[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - another polish that completely solidified since I'd worn it last. It was quite old and I got it in a circular swap, so not too broken up about it.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]The New Black Typography set[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - just wasn't feeling it of late and the polishes have seen better days.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Sheer Cover Extra Length Mascara[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] - I got this mascara as a freebie for trying out some mineral makeup. I really loved how it made my lashes look, but to take it off at the end of the day was such a mess. No matter what I used to try and remove it (I tried three different kinds of waterproof eye makeup remover, various cleansers and wipes and even coconut oil), it would turn gummy and sticky and just took forever to clean up. By then my eyes were irritated and I was afraid I was pulling out my eyelashes. I was only able to last a week with this. Not worth the effort when there are other mascaras I like as well that clean up much easier. [/SIZE]


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 31, 2015)

I've been a part of the 100 empties in 100 days thread, and since today is the 30th of the year, I'm here to post everything I finished this month!

Cumulative Count from Day 1:

Days 1-10: 8 full size, 8 deluxe/foil size 

Days 11-20: 6 full size items, 12 deluxe/foil size

Days 21-30: 7 full size, 7 deluxe size, 7 foil size

*Cumulative total:* 21 full size, 34 deluxe/foil size: *55 total*



eastofthesun said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





eastofthesun said:


> Ok ladies, here are my empties for Days 11-20:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





eastofthesun said:


> The first *10 days of the 100-day challenge, I used up 16 items* (8 full size, 8 deluxe/foil size)!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angienharry (Jan 31, 2015)

January finishes--good month for me!!

Full sized

Shea moisture lemongrass and ginger soap. LOVE THIS!

Skin apothecary soy body whip-LOVE THIS TOO!

Ulta finishing powder

Bbw hand soap x2

Yes to face wipes

Lancôme night creme

Deep steep hand cream- loved !

Amika curl defining cream

Burts bees face wipes

Deluxe size

Vasanti brighten up

English laundry perfume spray

Amika hair mask

Kneipp lavender bath oil

Etsy bath salts

Flo+theo body butter in lemon orchard. Loved it!

Caudalie shower gel

Balanced guru body balm

Dr Hauschka cleansing cream

Snowberry day cream

Dear Clark shampoo

Dear Clark conditioner

Laura mercier face polish

Benefit total moisture face cream

Davines replumping solution

Beauty protect and detangle-love

Yarok condition your ends

Philosophy purity face wash

Foils

Bliss that's incredi-peel. Didn't like this too much burning for my skin

La fresh makeup remover wipe

Dermadoctor body scrub

Kerastase shampoo

Strivectin moisturizer

PhilosophyTime in a bottle

Lancôme genifique

Philosophy miracle worker eye repair

Tossed

Buxom eye liner- who would have thought I would hate this so much esp since buxom mascara is my HG

Smash box lip lacquer in coral. Formula was nice just not a flattering color in me


----------



## BSquared (Jan 31, 2015)

Doing this now because I have time and I don't think I'll finish anything before tomorrow. SUCH a good month for me. Need to keep up on the sample using, it's going really well! Viva no buy!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*FULL SIZE*

*Haus of Gloi Pumpkin Butter in Golden Corn Cakes: *Smells like corn bread! Liked it, would buy again if it came back. 

*Lancome Nutrix Royal Body Lotion: *Smelled nice! Not as old lady as some Lancome stuff does. Wouldn't pay the $27 the charge for it, but it was nice.

*Fortune Cookie Soap Hydrate Me in Sparky: *LOOVEEEEE the Sparky scent and love hydrate me. 

*L'Oreal Miss Manga Mascara: *Surprisingly, I liked this. L'Oreal mascaras are not typically my favorite but this was actually ok! Flaked a tiny bit but nothing awful. I may buy it again. 

*B&amp;BW 3-Wick Candle in Marshmallow Fireside: *Zero throw on this. Which sucks because it smelled really good. Just not a good candle, think it was a dud, wicks drowning after it was 1/2 done. Boo. 

*Lush Charity Pot: *It's lotion that doesn't smell offensive so I keep at it my desk at work. No real thoughts on it. It is what it is. 

*B&amp;BW Triple Moisture Cream in Into the Wild: *Liked this scent! Typical B&amp;BW but I enjoyed it. I will always have TMC on hand. Always. 

*Ulta Brand Cotton Balls: *They're cotton balls. They're not the P.O.S CVS brand ones. 

*Aveeno Creamy Moisturizing Oil: *OMG this was old and I don't know that I've ever been so happy to have an empty as I was with this. It was fine. Wouldn't re-buy (not even sure they still make this, it was legit like.....you don't want to know how old).

*Fortune Cookie Soap (like the actual fortune cookie soap) in Squirrel: *This scent was fine, soaps are super cute, but it was pretty drying. 

*Fortune Cookie Soap Whipped Cream in Sparky: * Love WC. Love Sparky. Can't buy it anymore, but fun fact Retro Cremes and Perfumes on Etsy has a "pumpkin pecan waffle" scent that smells identical so yay?

*Walgreens brand Pink Grapefruit Face Wipes: *Used for swatches so whatever. 

*Beauty Bar Baby lip balm in Strawberry Shortcake: *Hands down my favorite lip balm. Which actually....these aren't that moisturizing. I've noticed since starting something different that it's working much better. But these feel so GOOD going on, and the smell OMG the smell. I will forever re-buy. 

Love these so much. 
*Clean and Clear Continuous Control Acne Cleanser: *This was good! My skin responds well to Benzyl Peroxide. Used this only on my chin when it would break out (too drying on the rest of my face) and it calmed stuff down. Using something else now, but I would buy this again.  

*B&amp;BW Foaming Hand Soap in Mandarin Blossom: *Smelled good. Slightly drying. Aka the usual B&amp;BW foam soap review. Yet I continue to buy them so it can't be that bad.

*Big Sexy Hair Sulfate Free Volumizing Conditioner:  *Liter gone!! It smelled good. That's really all I can say nicely about it. Would not re-buy. 

*DELUXE*

*​Prada Candy fragrance vial: *some days I love this, some days I hated it. Wouldn't buy it.

*Savor Whipped Soap in Pumpkin Eggnog: *Oh pumpkin eggnog. How I love you so. This was seriously maybe my favorite whipped soap of all time. LOVE Savor's formula, this smelled like a stick of Big Red with a little creaminess mixed in. So so so  so so freaking good. Will 100% rebuy. 

*Backstreet Makeup Company eyeshadow in Gingah: *Project Pan Indie Sample product! Liked this, super neutral light brown, blended well, I love her stuff. Will buy a full size as I don't own a lot of matte indie shades, and this is a good one. 

*Nars Pro Prime Light Optimizing Primer: *Eh. Wouldn't but it. It was ok. 

*Laneige Water Sleeping Mask: *I liked this!!!! Good overnight moisturizer, I might say I even liked it better than thirsty mud. It was lighter and absorbed a lot better on me so my pillow didn't get nasty. Would consider buying a big one. 

*Dolce and Gabbana The One fragrance vial: *Slightly grandma-ish on me but it was ok. Wouldn't buy it. 

*Jimmy Choo Flash fragrance vial: *This was a chore to use. I opened this, um, last summer and liked it then. Pulled it back out to finish it off and not a fan. Maybe it went bad or something? 

*Performance Colors Light and Smooth Foundation (x2: Light Cool and Fair Cool): *My first foray into indie foundation. This was actually very nice. Slightly more coverage than I want but when I used it, my chin was going nuts and it covered it well. Smells like vanilla. I may buy this. Just wish there was a lighter formula of it. Cool light was the better color match.

*Shiro Cosmetics Nic Cage Churning Butter One Crisp Thanksgiving Morning Lip Gloss: *Holy name, batman. Anyways, this was slightly more brown than I wanted it to be, but smelled and felt really nice! 

*Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint: *This was nice! Color was a litttttle bit dark but I could make it work. Good for days when I didn't want to wear a lot of makeup. Don't know that I'd BUY it, but I may pick it up with some BB points. 

*Clean Rain fragrance vial: *This was fine, but wrong season for it. Smelled like spring. Like all Clean perfumes, it lasted approximately 8 minutes on me. 

*FOIL/SINGLE USE*

*Becca Ultimate Cover Complexion Creme (x2) in Sand and Cashmere: *This was interesting. It's definitely full coverage which I'm not usually into. When you first put it on, it's like HOLY MAKEUP and I was terrified. But this sets BEAUTIFULLY. Made my skin look so nice and calmed down on the cake face. Not sure I'd buy it but if you're looking for something super full coverage, this is a good one. 

*Algenist Genius Anti Age Cream: * Eh. Not big on Algenist as a whole. 

*Givenchy Phenom'eyes mascara: *Weirdest want thing ever. Not sure if it's always like this or if it was the dumb single use mascara sample. But I LOVED this stuff!!! On the list of ones to buy. When I need mascara. Which will be like 6 years from now. 

*First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream: *Liked this!!! I have 1.9 million samples of it, but I may end up buying it once I run out. Made me soft, didn't break me out, I am slowly joining the FAB train. 

*Tata Harper Resurfacing Mask: *This made me crazy soft. It is also crazy expensive, so no. 

*Tokyo Milk Dark Everything and Nothing Hand Cream: *Eh. Not a huge fan of this scent. 

*Malin and Goetz Detox Mask: *Strangest mask I've ever used. It's like Alka Seltzer on your face.....then it just disappears. Oh you strange little mask, you. It was kind fun though! 

*Lancome Visionaire One Minute Blur: *Like this stuff. A good primer. I'd consider buying it. 

*Fresh Soy Face Cleanser: *STINKKKKYYYYYY OMG so stinky. But I love Fresh face products, and would buy others of those. Just not this stinky cleanser.

*My Beauty Diary Black Pearl Sheet Mask: *Liked this! Feel like it made me brighter and softer. I am a fan. 

*Becca Shimmering Skin Perfecter in Opal: *I think my hopes were too high for this. The way people talk about this I thought it would be like Jesus himself had descended and given my cheeks the heavenly glow like I'd just been made a saint or something. It's....highlighter. I don't think it's significantly better than any other liquid highlighters. I almost like the Nars ones better. Meh. 

*First Aid Beauty Face Cleanser: *Liked this too, again on the FAB train. May make a whole routine of it once no-buy ends.

*HERE'S TO AN EVEN BETTER FEBRUARY!!!!  :drive: ** *


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 31, 2015)

@@eastofthesun - I have been interested in the LaVanila Deodorant. Its on my list. I am using a Lush product that I will have for awhile that I like. But, I will get to this one. Glad you like it.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 31, 2015)

I am glad I got 10 products in by the end of the month.  I like to participate with you monthly post gals.

Lots of Lush products going on.

*Lush* *Amandopondo Bubble Bar* - This had the Rose Jam scent.  The water was very moisturized, almost oily feeling.  But, it did not linger on the skin in a bad way or create any issues with the tub.  I recommend for an elegant soak.

*Origins Modern Friction Instant Brightening Pads* - These work like an exfoliating toner.  I don't love the scratchy feel.  However, using these showed I was good at taking off my makeup.  No makeup ever showed up on these.

*Lush Celebrate Hand and Body Lotion *- This was moisturizing but I won't repurchase because its a citrus scent which I don't love.  I have one more pot to use.

*Lush Reindeer Rock Bar Soap* - I did not enjoy the sweet berry scent or the hardness of the bar. It truly was a rock.  The red color created a murder scene effect in the shower that was not pleasant. 

*Lush* *Charity Pot* - I like this scent.  Its a hard one to describe.  It moisturizes well.  I will not repurchase as I want to try other things/scents.  I would like to try the original Charity Pot that comes in the bottle.

*Lush Ocean Salt Face and Body Scrub* - I wasn't planning on trying this but, I ended up with a sample pot.  I decided to just use it on my face to give me the most uses.  Love, Love.  My skin felt so soft, clean and not stripped of moisture.  This is my favorite cleanser to date. 

*Lush Rose Jam Shower Gel* - I have to hang my head in shame with this one.  I was not a fan of this when I first opened the bottle and even mentioned my dislike on the Lush thread.  It was the strongest, sweetest smell I have ever encountered in a shower gel.  But, there must be some sort of drug in it because my opinion changed and I will get this again some day.  Never would have guessed.

*Rusk Texture Dry Finishing Spray* - I think I got this in one of my subs.  It gave me a little texture but, not enough. 

*Lush Oatifix Fresh Face Mask* - Did not love this.  It was like rubbing cookie dough on my face in texture and in smell.  But, it did nothing for my skin.  Its suppose to be for dry complexions but, I actually found it drying.  Its a good buy as far as the amount of product you get.  Its hard to use up before the 3 week expiration date.

*Strivectin* *Intensive Illuminating Serum* - This serum felt nice.  Not tacky like some serums can be.  I didn't notice anything amazing happening.  But, the deluxe sample only lasted a few weeks with twice daily use. 

Trash: Clinique Black Honey lip stick, Butter London Strawberry Field


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 31, 2015)

bsquared said:


> *Becca Shimmering Skin Perfecter in Opal: *I think my hopes were too high for this. The way people talk about this I thought it would be like Jesus himself had descended and given my cheeks the heavenly glow like I'd just been made a saint or something. It's....highlighter. I don't think it's significantly better than any other liquid highlighters. I almost like the Nars ones better. Meh.


I'm glad to hear this from you, I've been hearing the same sort of holy reviews and I keep almost buying it (even though I never use the totally decent highlighters I already own).


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 31, 2015)

It was a good month! And I'm hoping that I'm nearing the end of my deluxe and foil samples.. I mean, how many more can I possibly have? Goodness...

Full Size

*ELF Makeup Mist and Set* - This was an ok mist, but I much prefer micro-spray bottles. This would definitely splat in patches on my face sometimes.
*Laneige Water Sleeping Pack* - Really liked this sleeping mask! It was really hydrating, but I didn't feeling like it did a great job of sealing in the previous layers I put on. Might rebuy for future winter seasons though since it's quite affordable and easy to get.
*The Pampery Cupcake Bath Fizz* - Just picked this up from the drugstore and it was very moisturizing. Will be looking for it again since it surprised me when I wasn't expecting much.
*Equitance Brightening Serum + Spot Corrector (Influenster) *- This is by far the most expensive thing I've ever gotten from Influenster, and I (unfortunately) really liked it. I saw a difference in the lighter PIE on my cheeks, although it did seem that close to the end of the tube I had stopped seeing results, like it had just hit the wall of it's effectiveness. If you have light PIE and some money to blow though, this might be something to try.
*Organic Skindoctor Tea Tree Face Wash (Allure) *- Really liked it, especially the smell. It was like a light citrus, without making me think it was bad for my skin. Just a nice basic face wash.
*Dove Deodorant in Shea Butter* - My perennial favorite, not matter the scent. 
*Ziaja Goat's Milk Eye Cream* - Did not like and it lasted for sooooo long! It was really watery and runny and I just hated it near the end. 
*Equate Refreshing Cleansing Cloths* - My usual and favorite. Sturdy and gets my face ready in the morning.
*Milky Dress Bohr-Effect Carboxy Gel (Memebox)* - I had heard that this mask hurt a bit, and that was so true! You put on the gel, then put on the paper mask and it starts popping on your skin. Then you add more of the gel on top of the mask and it hurts even more! I was really surprised that my skin wasn't red afterwards. I have another mask like this waiting in the wings and now I'm not so sure I want to use it...
*NYX HD Studio Finishing Powder* - Love using this under my eyes and with BB creams since it's so light. Have already repurchased.
 
Deluxe Size
*DDF Ultra-Lite Oil-Free Moisturizing Dew* *(BirchBox)*- Lasted for almost two months! Didn't like it though. Realized after using it as my daytime moisturizer for a while that it was making my skin feel dry under makeup. 
*Essential Elements Body Lotion (BirchBox) *- Made me smell like a chicken being prepped for the oven. Just no. Used it on my feet. 
*Dr Brant Pores No More Vacuum Cleaner Mask* (*BirchBox)*- I don't really have blackheads anymore, but this was still a cool mask to use.
*Shiseido Ultimune Power Infusing Concentrate *(*BirchBox)*- Not sure what this is supposed to do, but it felt nice. Doesn't justify the price for me though.
*Vichy Aqualia Thermal (Glossy Box)* - I had this open for a year and just decided to use it on my feet since I wasn't into it.
*Bobbi Brown Smoky Eye Mascara (Sample Society)* - LOVE! Won't buy the full size just yet because I want to see if I can find a drugstore alternative, but the brush and formula were amazing for my lashes!
*A-True Black Tea Sun Cream (Memebox) *- Too heavy for my face so I used it on my neck and decolletage. 
*Boh Moist Youth Ampoule Essence (Memebox)* - Wasn't a fan of the oily texture.
*Benefit Stay Flawless Primer -* Just ok. Didn't feel like it really did anything to help my makeup stay in place.
*Savia Slowly and Perfectly 7 Days Peptide (Memebox)* - Felt nice and seemed to make my skin feel softer.
*GlamGlow Thirsty Mud Hydrating Treatment* - Loved the smell and it felt nice, but didn't do much to moisturize. Wouldn't repurchase unless I found a good deal on it.
*Soy Bio+ Fermented Lumpoule (Memebox)* - I feel the same way I did about the first one: meh.
*Estee Lauder Enlighten (Sample Society)* - I like the feel of it, but I can't really tell if it's doing anything. Going through a second bottle now. 
*H20+ Marine Calm Gentle Creamy Cleanser* - Loved this! Will most likely be repurchasing once I go through my stash of cleansers unless I find something I like more.
*Dr Brant Microdermabrasion (BirchBox) *- There was something menthol-ish in this that didn't work well with my skin. Ended up using it as a body scrub.
*Cremorlab White Bloom Foam Cleanser (Peach &amp; Lily) *- This was a lovely, light cleanser. The smell was nice too, and when I accidentally got it on my mouth I noticed that it even tastes sweet! Wouldn't repurchase, but definitely nice.
*Lumene Pure Radiance Night Cream (New Beauty Test Tube)* - Liked since it was a nice, heavy cream, but didn't love it.
*Mario Badescu Special Cleansing Lotion C* - This definitely had some astringent properties and that just isn't what I look for in a toner.
*Cynthia Rowley Creamy Lip Stain in Sugar* - Nice color, but it was more of a lip gloss than a lip stain. There wasn't really any color left behind after the gloss had faded.
*Coola Classic Sunscreen in Cucumber (BirchBox)* - Just weird. It had little beads in it like there are in exfoliators. This doesn't work when you are trying to put on makeup over it. Ended up using on my neck and decolletage. 
*Supergoop Play spf 30 (Birchbox)*- This was weird and runny. Not my favorite sunscreen texture.
*Supergoop Everyday spf 30 (Birchbox)*- On the other hand, I liked this more traditional sunscreen.
 
Foils
*Skinfood Egg White Pore Mask *- Fav Skinfood mask
*PureDerm Strawberry Yogurt Mask* *(Memebox)*- Nice and light but didn't think there was much point to using it.
*Skinfood Black Sugar Wash Off Mask*
*Innisfree Orchid Night Cream -* Weird waxy formula. It made my skin feel sticky, but not in a moisturized way. It also wouldn't mix with my facial oil; the oil would just sit on top of it. Smelled nice though.
*Davines Replumping Conditioner &amp; Shampoo (BirchBox)*- Love this stuff! I might use some BB points to pick it up soon. It makes my hair feel so soft and light. 
*Crysence Shampoo and Treatment x4 **(Memebox)*- Meh.
*Innisfree Jeju Volcanic Clay Mask* - Meh. I've used clay masks I've liked better. 
*Innisfree Jeju Volcanic Pore Essence* - One of those lotion type essences. It was ok, don't think it did much for me though.
*Kiehl's Clearly Corrective Dark Spot Solution* - Not enough to see a difference. 
*Milky Dress The White Platinum* *(Memebox)*- Really liked the way this make my skin look, even more that the Nella Fantasia One Day cream. But it didn't play nice with the other AM skincare items I use and rolled up all over the place. 
*Laura Mercier Foundation Primer* - Wasn't expecting this to be like a lotion, and I don't like those types of primers. Wouldn't purchase. 
*Skin&amp;Lab Red Serum *- Already have the full size but figured I would use this up since I love it so much!
*Mario Badescu Buttermilk Moisturizer *- Just ok. I much prefer their Aloe Moisturizer. 
 
Perfume Samples:(Only one this month because I've been bouncing around with my scents lately!)
*Sage + Fasten Onward (Birchbox)* - It was nice, but it dried out in the container really quickly. I only had a few uses. 
 
Face Masks
*Velieve Honey Moisture Girlish Mask **(Memebox)*- LOVED! The next day I was researching how to buy more of these since they aren't easily available on US sites. Will be buying a ton more through Avecko! They perfectly fit my face and were dripping with essence. Great masks!
*Velieve Collagen Lifting Girlish Mask **(Memebox)*- See above.
*Pure Smile Japanese Sake Mask (Memebox)* - Conserving these since I love them but they are discontinued  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*Etude House Tea Tree Sheet Mask*
*Innisfree It's Real Rice Mask*
*Missha Real Essential Ceramide Sheet Mask*
*Innisfree Canola Honey Hyrdro Gel Mask x2*
*Innisfree Apple Yogurt Capsule Pack - *Really liked now light the texture and smell was. Got three uses out of the little pot.


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 31, 2015)

@@goldendarter - The Tom's of Maine deodorant is situational at best. I had to stop using it after a week because the zinc whatever in it has been known to cause people to break out with a nasty rash. I was fine the first few days, then bam, nasty pain and redness.  I'm still looking for a good natural deodorant myself, don't let this dissuade you from deodorants in general.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 31, 2015)

The mod team has officially been used up.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 31, 2015)

Here is my list for Jan!

1. LA Fresh Nail Polish Remover Acetone-Free -Foil- One foil does not remove nail polish from all 10 nails. I still will buy it.

2. Gourmet Body Treats Chamomile Cleansing Cream- FS- My favorite cleanser.

3. Mineral Fusion Lasting Color Conditioner - FS - Does the job well and does not agitate my rosacea.

4.TATCHA Indigo Silk Body Butter - FS - :wub: LOVE :wub:   TATCHA. I bought a replacement in December.

5. Masque Fleurs de Jasmin Hair Conditioning Mask - Eva Scrivo Quarterly Box 1 - DS - Left my hair (thick, wavy, long color-treated) knotty.

6. Davines Replumping Shampoo - BirchBox- Foil- Scent reminded me of teenage boy's beauty products.

7. Davines Repluming  Conditioner - BirchBox - Foil- Scent reminded me of teenage boy's beauty products.

8. Giovanni Hydrating-Calming Conditioner - Foil - Not enough for even half of my hair.

9. Korres Cherry Lip Gloss mini - Sample Society Warehouse Mystery Sale - Perfect size for me and looked nice too.

10. Shu Uemura Essence Absolue Nourishing Oil-in-cream - BirchBox Vanity Affair- DS - I am not sure if it did anything for my hair. It did not bother my rosacea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

11. Yarok Feed Your Mositure Shampoo - GoodeBoxe BreastCanceer LE -FS- I did not enjoy using it because it needs to be massaged into your hair. My hair is thick and long so it took awhile. My hair loves it. It looked amazing whenever I used it. I will buy it.

12. Lavina Argan Oil - Petit Vour -DS - Smells like dirty diapers.

13. Organic Keratin Treatment Leave-In Conditioner - Gourmet Body Treats- DS- Did not like the smell.

14. Philip B Light-Weight Deep Consitoining Crème Rinse - Sample Society - Brought out the waves in my hair.

15. TATCHA Indigo soothing silk hand cream - Foil - :wub: - I have a full size and a travel size.

16. Honey Cream Wash gingerade - 100% Pure Mystery Bag- Foil - Could not tell anything.

17.  Yu-Be moisturizing Skin Cream - BirchBox- Can't tell.

18 . L'huile de Lenore Grayl - Eva Scrivo Quarterly Box 2 -DS- A nice version of coconut oil. I liked it.

19. Caudalie Radiance Serum Complexion Correction - DS- The sample that kept giving. It seems to work,

20. TATCHA Ageless enriching renewal cream - Foil- Looks like it works.

21. TATCHA Luminous deep hydration firming serum - Foil - can't tell

22. TATCHA  Indigo Soothing Renewal Treatment - Foil - Seems to work

23. Mineral Fusion lasting color shampoo - FS - Works great and doesn't bother my rosacea.

24. Briogeo Don't Despair Repair - BirchBox - Knotted up my hair.

25. TATCHA Indigo Soothing Renewal Treatment - Foil - Seems to work.

26. Salus Shower Bombs Eucalyptus - FS-  Smells nice.

27. Philosphy renewed hope in a jar - Foil - Did not bother my rosacea.

28. SheaTerra Organics Bourbon Vanilla whipped Shea butter - GoodeBox - DS-Smells good enough to eat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

29. CellCeuticals Extremely Gentle Skin Cleanser-maybe Blush Mystery Bag? - DS - I started to use it and stopped because of the design of the bottle caused it to flow out quickly. I finished it up this month. It did not bother my rosacea.

30. Caviar Cream CC 10 in 1 Complete Correction Leave in Hair Perfector - Sample Society - DS-  Loved it. Gave me soft waves.

31. Moe's Apothecary Coconut Lime &amp; Mint Emusified Body Scrub - Dotti Mini Box - FS - This is one of my favorite srubs. It melts into your skin.

32. Coconut Soap Sample - GoodeBox - DS - Works great with scrubs because of light scent.

33. Painted Earth Mint Victorian Charm - Little Lace Box - Sad to see this finished. Great color and smelled like mint.

34. Balanced guru energy mist Intution - Eco Emi - FS - Love it!

35. Tatcha INDIGO soothing silk body butter- DS- Love it!!!

36. Pre de Provence Lavender Body Cream (body butter) - Little Lace Box - FS - Loved it. I used it every night before bed.

37. Lotus Wei Inner Peace Mist - GoodeBox - Used the spray on the sheets every night. I think it helped.

38 .Earthbody Dream Body Oil - Petit Vour - DS - It was relaxing to use the oil after a shower.

39. Dancin' Goat Java Jive Bye, Bye Cellulite Scrub - Eco Emi - FS - Smells great.

40. Hillhouse Naturals Vintage Farmhouse Candle Evergreen - Candle. I bought it from Little Lace Box because I enjoyed my other candle. I could smell this throughout my house.

I used 3 sheetmasks from a box of 10. Do I count them or wait until the box is empty?


----------



## missionista (Jan 31, 2015)

Not too many empties for me this month, but something is better than nothing!  On to a better February.

Essence 24 hour hand protection lotion in raspberry chocolate cookie (full size, 75mL)

Bulgari Bath Tea Bag in Eau Parfumee au the blanc (full size, 15g)

Le Labo Vanille 44 (sample, appx 2 mL)

YSL Touch Eclat (sample, appx 2 ml)

[SIZE=12pt]Comme des Garcons, Zagorsk (decant, appx. 10mL[/SIZE]


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 31, 2015)

At a somewhat slower pace, hence not posting my results on the 100 empties thread though I'm enjoying it nonetheless, in January I finished

Alima Pure luminous shimmer blush, Candy,_ sample_
Kiss My Face moisture shave, Cool Mint, _full size 325 mL_
Yves Rocher organic shower gel, Vanilla, _full size_
Cult Nails nail top coat, Wicked Fast, _full size 0.5 oz_


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 1, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> The mod team has officially been used up.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jams53 (Feb 1, 2015)

Here are my empties for January  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (and this is like my 10th time trying to post this because apparently my brain is not working and I keep clicking on the wrong threads :lol: )

*Full Size:
Biore Self Heating One Minute Mask With Natural Charcoal -* This comes with 4 single use packets. It definitely was self heating and I really liked that. It’s nice that it only takes a minute for when you don’t have a lot of time. I didn’t really notice a difference in my skin, though. They felt nice and are convenient so I might give them another shot when I get through all my masks.
*Freeman Dragon Fruit Foot Lotion -* This stuff smells reallllyyyy good. I love the scent. It doesn’t feel greasy at all and seems to absorb fast. It is also really cheap which I like xD
*Lush Brightside Bubble Bar - *This stuff smells sooooo good, but Lush bubble bars really don’t impress me which is a total bummer. I LOVE their bath bombs, but the bubble bars don’t live up to the hype. When I do get a good amount of bubbles, they are almost all pretty much gone within 10-15 mins. I take a loooong bath (like 2 hours long and sometimes I add more hot water in and stay in longer because I looooove bathes!) so I’m not expecting the bubbles to last the whole time, but 10 or 15 mins!? That’s just ridiculous. And they don’t do anything else special to justify the price (don’t make my skin soft, scent doesn’t linger on me, etc.). So I will just stick with the bath bombs from them.

*Deluxe Sample:
Stila Lip Glaze in Kaleidoscope - *This is the first lip gloss I’ve ever used up in my life!! And the sample size is still huge so I’m super proud of myself for that! I got a huge set of these on sale quite awhile ago. I used to only wear lip gloss, never lipstick, but now that has swapped so I’m trying to get through all my lip glosses before they go bad. The formula is definitely sticky, but that doesn’t bother me. The color was almost clear on me (I have very pigmented lips) and had some shimmer in it which I’m not the biggest fan of.
*SeaRx Anti-Wrinkling Serum - *This is supposed to prevent wrinkles and reduce the appearance of fine lines. I’m only 23 so I don’t have any wrinkles yet and obviously can’t tell how well it works at preventing them. Other than that, it didn’t make my skin look any different so wouldn’t purchase.
*Mystery Spray Thingamajig - *I received this sample from Birchbox a couple years ago (oops…I really need to clear out my sample stash).  I threw the empty packaging away before I wrote it down because I was 100% positive I got it in a Birchbox so figured I would just get the name from their website. Well apparently they no longer carry it because I looked through all my past boxes and it’s no longer there. This was some kind of hydrating mist thing. It was useless. It made my face smell like coconuts. That was all it did.
*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle -* I know everyone raves about this stuff, but it did literally nothing for my hair. Probably because I have a really short pixie cut and don’t do anything to it. The smell was just okay. I have another one of these to go through, too.
*Davines Love Smoothing Shampoo -* This shampoo was actually really nice. It made my hair feel soft and not greasy (hard to do) but the price is too high for me.
*Mary Kay Eyeliner in Deep Brown - *This eyeliner was really nice and I loved the color. I didn’t use it in my waterline, but it stayed on my lids and under my eyes nice and didn’t smudge all over. However, the consultant lady I got this from was so annoying and pushy that it made me never want to buy anything from Mary Kay again. I’m a super nice person to the point where it is literally hard for me to be mean or rude or even stick up for myself, and this lady pushed me to my limits. Email after email. She even lost my number so would text my friend like 50 times while she was working to try and get my number to get me to go back and have me host a party (that I said I wasn‘t interested in doing MANY times). NEVER AGAIN!!!
*ModelCo Power Lash Mascara -* This was just alright. It didn’t make my lashes really full or long or anything special so wouldn’t buy it.

*Foils:
Matrix Biolage fiberstrong Intra-Cylane Fortifying Cream - *This was alright, nothing special. Didn’t notice any difference in my hair except it seemed to get a bit greasier faster.
*Obliphica Intensive Nourishing Hair Mask - *This did make my hair feel soft, but it wasn’t anything spectacular. Wouldn’t pay full price for it.

*Perfume Samples:
Joie Folle de Joie -* This smelled pretty good. I have another sample of it, but I don’t think I like it well enough to purchase it.


----------



## kira685 (Feb 1, 2015)

I didn't get around to posting my December empties, so my January list includes those.

*Full Size:*

*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle* - I *love* this stuff. I like the sweet scent and the way it makes my hair feel soft. It saves the day when I test a new conditioner that ends up being not moisturizing enough.

*Giovanni Organic Hair Care Tea Tree Shampoo* - I bought this because I was really into the idea of organic haircare at the time, but ended up using this more as a weekly build up treatment because it felt a little too stripping for daily use.

*Macadamia Flawless Cleansing Conditioner* - This was a new concept to me, but I liked the scent and it was definitely conditioning. I just found it a bit too heavy for daily use.

*Nutra Nail Bullet-Proof Strength *- Helps prevent my nails from breaking, and I always have one on hand as a backup.

*Seaweed Clarifying Toner* - I found this refreshing to use in the morning, but didn't really notice a difference in my skin.

*Seaweed Mattifying Day Cream* - I wish I had gotten the one with SPF, but this was light enough to layer under one. Again, just no benefits seen but it was mattifying without being drying.

*Deluxe Size:*

*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Shampoo* - I wasn't expecting to like this based on reviews, but my hair looked great the day I used this and the conditioner.

*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Condition* - ditto.

*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil* - I like this almost as much as the detangler, but the sample was a bit annoying to use. I'd definitely invest in this line after I make more progress through my hair products.

*BigSexyHair Root Pumper* - An ipsy item that I diligently used. It left my hair kind of sticky, regardless of how much I used. 

*C.O. Bigelow No 4103 Shampoo x2* - I ended up with a bunch of these after a hotel stay, and it works well enough as a clarifying shampoo. I wouldn't use it daily.

*C.O.O Bigelow No 4104 Conditioner x2* - I liked this more than I liked the shampoo, but it still wasn't quite enough to wow me.

*DDF Acne Control Treatment* - A salicylic product, I liked that this wasn't drying. I did seem to notice a positive difference in my skin as well.

*DermOrganic Leave-in Treatment* - I don't usually end up liking argan oil products, but I did like this.

*Eucerin Daily Protection** Face Lotion SPF 30* - Just a nice sunscreen to keep in my travel bag. I got a few of these at a work event for that purpose.

*EVA NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask* - I love the way this smells and leaves my hair feeling. 

*Fekkai Advanced Brilliant Glossing shampoo* - This was a nice nourishing shampoo. I like this formula much better than the original. Just not big on the scent though.

*Lumene Vitamin C+ Pure Radiance Night Cream* - I liked this, but I also think it may have been a little excessive for oily skin.I liked the scent.

*MD Solar Sciences Mineral Tinted Creme SPF 30* - One of the tiniest samples ever, but I really liked this. It's not too opaque and matched my skin. I had been worried it would make my skin greasy, but it performed as well as others.

*Michael Todd Jojoba Charcoal Facial Scrub* - I didn't really like this as a scrub. It worked well at helping to control my oily skin, but it felt almost more like a cream cleanser than a scrub.

*Number 4 Lumiere d'hiver Clarifying Shampoo* - nice clarifying shampoo. Ends up being fairly odorless.

*Origins Checks and Balances foaming face wash* - I liked this for the most part, but overall felt like it wasn't doing much deep cleaning. It left my skin feeling a weird kind of squeaky clean.

*Paula's Choice Clear Anti-Redness Exfoliating Solution* - This is a 2$ salicylic acid exfoliant. My skin responded well to is, as with most PC products.

*Pixi Tinted Brilliance Balm in Unique Pink* - I got this in an ipsy bag, and it was a nice dupe for the Jane Iredale lip stain I love, just not quite as nourishing.

*Sephora Express Nail Polish Remover* - I ended up buying a bunch of these on clearance once to use for gifts, but didn't end up using them. It works well enough, I do prefer Zoya Remove+.

*Whish Shave Cream in Acai Grapefruit* - I don't usually use shave cream, but I thought I'd give it a try to see if it helped with winter dryness. It didn't really smell that great, and I didn't notice anything better than results I get from using body wash.

*Foils:*

*Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Total Care Nourishing Shampoo and Conditioner x3* - A repeat product that I don't really like to use daily, but these were the last of them. - 

*Julep One-Step Polish Remover Pad x2 *- good when you're on the go. I tend to keep these in my desk at work for nail removal emergencies.

*L'Oreal Advanced Haircare Volume Filler Shampoo and Conditioner* - I didn't notice any effects on volume, but it was fine enough to use for a day.

*L'Oreal Advanced Haircare Total Repair 5 Damage Erasing Balm* - I've used this before, it's a nice enough substitute for conditioner occasionally.

*Number 4 Lumiere d'hiver Reconstructing Masque* - I like this mask, but not sure how it would hold up daily.

*Oribe Shampoo and Conditioner for Beautiful Color *- i've used this before and enjoyed it. This was the last of it.

*Trash:*

*Tarina Tarantino Magic Hour Cream Shadow in Golden Shadow* - I liked this, but as all cream eye shadows do, it dried out before I could finish using it.


----------



## Margiee (Feb 1, 2015)

Yay yay yay! I love empties time! Unfortunately, this end of the month appears to be at a hard time for this community.  I will put my feelings and thoughts under a spoiler at the end of this post if you care.

*Juice Beauty Green Apple Age Defy Moisturizer (0.5 oz)* This explained for me what people mean when they talk about juice beauty products having a smell.  I didn’t mind it but it was very earthy.  However, this moisturizer made me feel super greasy and uncomfortable so would not repurchase.  It did not break me out though, I just did not like the way it felt sitting on my skin.

*Amika Nourishing Hair Mask (0.7 oz)* I liked this alright but I didn’t feel like it was life-changing.  Would not purchase. 

*Origins Clear Improvement Charcoal Mask (1.7 oz) *I love this mask, it really helps control oil and break outs for me.  I have a couple of super mini babies to use up and I want to work through more of my giant mask stash but I think I will consider a full size when I am buying products again.

*Camille Beckman Tuscan Honey Glycerine Hand Therapy (0.25 oz) *I really liked this.  It was so thick and rich and sunk into the skin really nicely.  Not a strong odor, but what was there was pleasant.  However, I don’t really like hand creams in jars so I will have to do some exploring to figure out what a full size package is like.  Plus, no buying for a while anyway but if I use up all my hand cream this is on my list. 

*Julep Bare Face Cleansing Oil (3.5 oz)* I love this stuff.  I think this is the second I have gone through and I have another back up.  Will probably be on the look out once that one is running low.  I have tried other oil cleansers and this is by far my favorite.  It smells amazing, it is thin enough to be useful/pleasant, and it takes all my makeup right off.  I won’t buy unless I can find a good deal on it and I don’t mind being patient waiting for that to happen thanks to my hoard o’ face wash. 

*Harvey Prince Ageless Exfoliating Shower Gel (0.5 oz)* I really liked the way this smelled.  I don’t care for shower gel enough to purchase a full size but I am glad I used the sample, it was a nice little shower treat.  Also, if anyone cares, there is absolutely nothing exfoliating about this shower gel.

*Dermorganic Leave in Treatment (0.17 oz) *I got this in the free pack the company sends you if you request samples of their products.  I didn’t really know what to expect and tend not to be a big hair oil person but I l.o.v.e.d. this stuff.  I really want to get more once I am off this no-buy (ß recurring theme).  It made my hair feel hydrated and shiny and manageable without any kind of greasiness.  Mild, pleasant odor. 

*Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant (foil)* Nope.  This was too weird for me.  It was a powder that you rub into a paste and then rub on your face.  That is a ton of work for me to go through and it was kind of a mess.  I am trying to streamline my beauty regimen not add chaos to it. 

*Dermalogica Skin Hydrating Booster (foil)* This was an oil that seemed to work fine.  I didn’t notice any greasiness and my extra dry patches (cheeks, around nose) felt soothed when I put it on.  Probably wouldn’t bother to purchase because I only get desperately dry skin during the winter months and once I am making purchases again those won’t be for a while. Plus this just didn’t seem all that special. 

*SeaRX Anti-Wrinkle Serum (0.17 oz?)* This was alright.  I liked it as a light-pre make up moisturizer for the daytime but sometimes found it to not be hydrating enough and my skin would feel tight about an hour after putting it on. 

*Smashbox Photo Finish Primer (foil) x3* We all know what this feels like because we have all gotten one million samples of it.  I like getting these samples because this is my going out I’m looking hot and made up primer for nighttime.  I don’t want or need a full size of it but one sample works great for one night out and I don’t need to worry about anything going bad. 

*Peter Thomas Roth Cucumber Gel Mask (foil)* This was weird and I didn’t really think it did anything besides make my face sticky which made my hair like my face an extra lot.

*Up&amp;Up Cotton Balls (200 count)* I really liked these.  No pilling.  I have been using the walgreens brand since finishing these and these were better.  Will repurchase when I need more but not until then (no hoarding weird things for you young lady!). 

*Bath and Body Works Three Wick Candle in French Lavender *I loved this candle, I burned it before bed.  I really enjoy how soothing lavender is and it had a great throw in a short amount of time (just a quick 15 minutes of burning while I got all ready for bed).  I will repurchase some more lavender candles when they go on sale (probably with spring or summer scents) but no rush to get more until they do.  Goodness knows I have enough candles (which I have been using!!). 

*Hairkop Treatment Hair Serum (foil)* Still like these hair oils.  Still mad Birchbox sent out so many in mystery packs.  Lots of mixed feelings about these.

*Clinique Moisture Surge (foil)* I liked this fine as a night time moisturizer but wasn’t amazing enough to make a huge impact based on a foil.  It was probably too thick for a summertime moisturizer and definitely left my face too greasy for a daytime moisturizer.

*Hempz Coconut Fusion Energizing Herbal Body Wash (foil)* Nope.  I hated the way it smelled.  Never purchasing and giving away any future samples that come my way.  It stupid ruined my nice relaxing shower because it stopped smelling good. I am bitter at this product.

*Soap &amp; Gloary Lightly Whipped Body Buttercream (foil)* This smelled sweet but good and non-offensive.  It was super moisturizing and soaked in nicely.  I really liked this, but I have to admit I prefer my lotions in a pump or squeeze bottle because I don’t go through them very quickly and it gives me hope they will last longer.  Undecided on if I will/would purchase but luckily I have a few giant things of lotion between me and making that decision.

*Ole Henriksen Vitamin C Brightening Serum (foil)* I liked this alright.  I don’t think I want to buy something so expensive, but I remember Lumene had one similar to this for much less that I also liked. But that means deciding I want to spend money on a vitamin C serum in my routine which I don’t know if I need.

*Origins High-Potency Night-A-Mines (foil)* I liked this a fair bit. I find that in general I really like Origins.  I think it might be that addictive scent their products have.  This was soothing and thick, but maybe a little too thick for me.  I wouldn’t purchase a full size but if I found it as a deluxe size sample I would choose it.

*NUXE Comforting Cleansing Milk (foil)* This was a nice gentle face wash. It took my make up right off without any problems and did not irritate my eyes.  Now if only I did not have roughly a million nice and gentle face washes. 

*Origins A Perfect World Moisturizer (0.5 oz)* I really liked this. I felt like it made me a little greasy so it might have been better as a night time moisturizer.  I used it in my gym bag so I never had powder or anything to help blot up any oil it created but it certainly kept me from feeling dried out which was what was most important.   I did cut it open to get all the product out (which means I liked it!). 

*Gucci Guilty Pour Homme (vial)* This was my going out smell.  Everyone would laugh at me for wearing men’s fragrance then smell me and told me I smelled good.  It isn’t an overly classy scent but I prefer smelling a little more unisex when I go out at night.  I am so excited that I found another sample vial of this to use (which will last a long time because I don’t go out that often). 

*Tresemme Keratin Smooth Shampoo (25 oz)* I liked this just fine.  It didn’t seem to hurt my hair at all. I wouldn’t say no to purchasing in the future if it was on sale and I needed shampoo but I am certainly not going to bother seeking it out. 

*Origins Never a Dull Moment Face Wash (4.2 oz)* I liked this alright but didn’t love it.  Needs more scrubs and is weirdly thick so I often dropped it in the sink as a big chunk.  It got my face clean and smelled nice and got all my make up off. Would not repurchase but am not sad I had to use it. 

*Phyto Intense Hydrating Brilliance Hair Mask (foil)* This smelled nice but did not do anything to my hair. Would not purchase. 

*Vitabath Pomegranate and Blood Orange Body Wash (2 oz)* I liked this alright. I buy these to bump my ulta totals up to $50 if I am close.  But I don’t really like them enough to be spending that on them though and need to start buying more useful things for this purchase.  Will try not to repurchase and remember that I don’t like them that much. This smells super nice.

*Number 4 Prep and Protect (1 oz)* I really hated the way this smelled but could not get over how great it felt in my hair.  It got rid of tangles and kept my hair soft and seemed to protect it while blow-drying.  I kept this in my gym bag for that purchase and it kept my post-gym shower hair smooth and more manageable. 

*Origins Out of Trouble Face Mask (0.24 oz)* I liked this.  It was soothing and seemed to calm down some of my inflamed skin.  I would consider purchasing a smaller size, especially if it came with bonus tiny size products. 

*The Body Shop Tea Tree Face Mask (3.85 oz)* I loved this and am so sad to see it go.  I have a lotion now from this line and if that works well I will continue to use that, but if not I will repurchase this mask.  It really calms down my skin and helps to clear up any blemishes. 

*Philosophy Miracle Worker Overnight Moisturizer (0.4 oz)* I didn’t like this very much, did not even bother cutting it open.  It smelled nice but it made my face feel greasy without really sinking in and I think it might have caused some break outs.

*Illume Grapefruit Oleander Lavish Hand Cream (xela pack)* This smelled fantastic.  If I purchase any more candles from them I am for sure hunting down this scent.  I don’t need more hand cream for roughly ever so not even considering purchasing. 

*StriVectin-SD Instant Retexturizing Scrub (3.3 oz) *I L.O.V.E.D. this.  I bought it from birchbox at 40% off and am seriously regretting not buying like 5 of these. I want to repurchase this, but would love to find something similar for slightly less.  It’s lasted me a few months so it’s not like I blew through it and it was a total waste of money.  I have got to move through some more face washes before I can think about buying more but I want so badly to buy more of this.  Also you should see the ways in which I mutilated the packaging in order to get the very last little bit. 

*Dove Refresh+Care Dry Shampoo (0.5 oz **ß full size but it’s aerosol so super light)* I really like this but the strong scent was annoying me.  I am currently trying out batiste because I’ve heard great things.  However, I am not in any way against repurchasing this product (when I run out, as a replacement, no hoarding) especially because it’s often on sale at walgreens.  



Spoiler



I will be stepping back from this community, but not the 100 day no buy challenge as a concept.  I have loved all the women participating and supporting each other, but I was very upset last night to see the way that some of these amazing people were being treated.  I know that for me personally @ has helped me and encouraged me.  And I imagine for a lot of other people she had as well.  To lose her as a mod because she felt she wasn't being treated fairly by owners is very upsetting.  I will try to continue to follow as many of you as possible on other social media and hopefully we some day all end up converging again in a different place.  @@jaylilee, I know you for one I will continue to follow through your blog (which I am obsessed with by the way) and @@eastofthesun if you ever get anything going I really hope I am able to find it.   Same goes for @@Kristine Walker who started this whole thing and anyone who has participated, please know I am clicking through all your signatures to try to find the best way to stay in touch.  But obviously this site is about making a profit in the end and I would much rather throw my dollar support through views in the direction of the people I have come to care about rather than the owners who appear to have driven them away.  I fully support anybody who chooses to stay because obviously this group is full of the most awesome members and I am so proud of everybody's success and hope nothing but the best for everyone.


----------



## subbes (Feb 1, 2015)

January empties!




 




*Biore strips* - I know they're bad for me.  I know that they're "sebaceous filaments," not blackheads.  And yet I still use these things occasionally.  Repurchase? To my shame.
*Kiehl's Superbly Smoothing Argan Conditioner* - I like the scent and effect but I go through it awful quick.  Repurchase? Probably.
*Sweet Almond Oil* - It took me _years_ to get through this. I think I prefer maracuja oil. Repurchase? No.
*Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleansing Cloths* - Gentle and effective and great, just great. Repurchase? Always.
 




*Sensodyne fresh mint toothpaste* - Weird taste but pretty effective. Repurchase? Possibly.
*Virgin Atlantic toothpaste* - I've had this for a while.  It was exactly one tooth brushing worth.  Why do I hang onto these things
*Protopic* - Prescription thing for face things. Repurchase - Yes
*Dr Dennis Gross Clinical Concentrate Booster* - This tiny bottle was only 1/4 full and the dropper didn't work to actually get the concentrate out.  Purchase? No.
*Hanyul White Crysanthemum sunscreen* (x2) - These have a lovely smell but it leaves me a little too shiny.  I'm using it on my body instead.  Repurchase?  Maybe.
*Living Proof no frizz conditioner* - Love this, it's a pity its so pricey.  Repurchase? Already have.
*Marge's Miracle Blend massage oil *- A blend of black pepper, helichrysum and lavender essential oils in st johns wort oil for pain relief.  I liked this but it took years to use up because it's not often you can commit to being oily for a few hours.  Repurchase?  Maybe.
*Alterna Caviar Repair retexturizing protein cream* - Really enhanced my waves!  Unfortunately I dont know what to do with my waves.  Repurchase? No.
*Urban Decay Anti-Aging primer* - Did everything it was supposed to.  I have at least one more of these somewhere.  Purchase? Maybe once I run out.
*Aquafresh multi-action + whitening toothpaste* - Did you know you're not supposed to use whitening toothpastes everyday?  Nor did I, until my dentist told me it could wear away my enamel.   Repurchase? No.
*Skin79 Purple Super BB Cream* - The best skintone match so far of the Skin79 BB creams.  I have another sample foil left.  Purchase? Maybe.
*Skin79 VIP Gold Collection Super BB Cream* - A little too dewy for me.  Purchase? No.
 




*Bumble and Bumble Surf Creme Rinse Conditioner* - I don't think this is intense enough for my wild hair.  Purchase?  No.
*Jurlique Purely Bright Radiance Serum* - Smells like roses and parsnips. I liked the scent and that it wasnt greasy, but alcohol was a bit high on the ingredient list.  Purchase? Maybe.
*Cat's Paw* - hi!
*Tony Moly Floria Brightening Peeling Gel* - THE CLUMPS THESE PRODUCTS CREATE ON YOUR FACE ARE NOT SKIN.  They are ingredients in the gel reacting with the oil on your face.  I repeat, _THE CLUMPS ARE NOT SKIN_.  Purchase? Maybe.
*Lioele Intensive Time Reversing Snail Cream* - I love me some snail cream, but I think I'll stick with Mizon.  Purchase? Probably not.
*Skinfood Black Pomegranate Emulsion* - I think this was the skin tightening one.  If so, I have a bottle stashed somewhere for after I use up my current emulsion and I'll pass judgement then.  Purchase? TBD.
*Hanyul White Crystanthemum Sunscreen* - again.
*Avaha Dead Sea Osmoter Serum* - Pilled.  Smelled gross.  Purchase? No.
*Philosophy Miracle Worker Overnight *- Pilled.  Did nothing.  Purchase? No.
 
 




*AC Clinic Intense Mask Sheet* - Nice enough, toned down some of my oil.  Repurchase? Maybe.
*Tatcha Luminous mask* - A thin hydrogel.  I liked this but it wasn't great enough to justify the high price.  Also the tingly feeling the packaging bragged about was probably irritation. Repurchase? No.
*Holika Holika Prime Youth Snail mask* - This hydrogel was all crumbly and slid off my face.  There wasn't much essence in the package and the eye holes were tiny.  Reurchase? No. 
*Etude House Collagen sheet mask* - I liked this, but collagen as a surface treatment cannot penetrate your skin to have any effect so it's mostly just marketing buzzwords.  Repurchase?  Maybe.
*Skin Note Collagen and Royal Jelly Lifting UP! hydrogel mask* - I think hydrogel masks just aren't for me, they generally don't fit very well when compared with sheet masks.  Repurchase? Probably not.
 




*Etude house collagen moistfull sheet mask* - See earlier collagen comment.  Repurchase? Maybe.
*Bio Jelly Coconut Gel mask in Firming* - This was OK.  Repurchase? Probably not.
*Darling Snail hydrogel mask* - Also ok.  Repurchase? Probably not.
*Holika Holika Premium EGF hydrogel mask* - Another that was OK.  Repurchase?  Probably not.
*Bio Jelly Coconut Gel mask in Moisture* - I've quit buying hydrogel masks, they're usually just "ok" and they cost more than the regular sheet masks I buy.  Repurchase? Probably not.
 
Not Pictured:
*Verso Super Facial Serum* -  Wow, this stuff is thick.  It also burned a little.  The 'interesting' foil design meant I had to use it all at once so I have no idea if it did any good.  Purchase? No, but I might sample again if I can get multiple days worth.
*My respect for the owners of this site.* Jeesh.  Repurchase?  They're not making it any more.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 1, 2015)

DragonChick said:


> @@goldendarter - The Tom's of Maine deodorant is situational at best. I had to stop using it after a week because the zinc whatever in it has been known to cause people to break out with a nasty rash. I was fine the first few days, then bam, nasty pain and redness.  I'm still looking for a good natural deodorant myself, don't let this dissuade you from deodorants in general.


Good to know that might have been it. I've been wanting to try the LaVanilla deodorants as well, but this made me put that on the back burner. Maybe I'll pick a few up when sephora does their sale in April.



PA Anna said:


> I used 3 sheetmasks from a box of 10. Do I count them or wait until the box is empty?


Personally I count them as individual items, but it's all up to you!



Jams53 said:


> *Lush Brightside Bubble Bar - *This stuff smells sooooo good, but Lush bubble bars really don’t impress me which is a total bummer. I LOVE their bath bombs, but the bubble bars don’t live up to the hype. When I do get a good amount of bubbles, they are almost all pretty much gone within 10-15 mins. I take a loooong bath (like 2 hours long and sometimes I add more hot water in and stay in longer because I looooove bathes!) so I’m not expecting the bubbles to last the whole time, but 10 or 15 mins!? That’s just ridiculous. And they don’t do anything else special to justify the price (don’t make my skin soft, scent doesn’t linger on me, etc.). So I will just stick with the bath bombs from them.


Me too! Do you have a favorite long lasting bubble bath? All the ones I have tried seem to fizzle out pretty quickly :/



Margiee said:


> *Camille Beckman Tuscan Honey Glycerine Hand Therapy (0.25 oz) *I really liked this.  It was so thick and rich and sunk into the skin really nicely.  Not a strong odor, but what was there was pleasant.  However, I don’t really like hand creams in jars so I will have to do some exploring to figure out what a full size package is like.  Plus, no buying for a while anyway but if I use up all my hand cream this is on my list.


I have a ton of their hand lotions! You can buy them in pots, but you can also get tubes. Here's a link to the site: https://camillebeckman.com/fragrance/tuscan-honey


----------



## OohLala21 (Feb 3, 2015)

January Empties: 

*Full Size*: 

*Soap &amp; Glory The Righteous Butter* - Love the scent, but wasn't moisturizing enough 

*SSI Banana Brûlée Deep Conditioner* - Love but will try something new

*SSI Coconut Sorbet* - will eventually repurchase

*SSI Coco Creme Leave In* - will eventually repurchase

*VS Deep Berry Fragrance Mist* - One of my favorite scents, too bad it was limited edition 

*Tree Hut Shea Sugar Scrub (Almond &amp; Honey) *- HG scrub 

*Origins Ginzing moisturizer* - favorite at the moment 

*Clarins Gentle Foaming cleanser* - basic cleanser, would not repurchase 

*BBW Creamy Body Wash (Moonlight Path) *- loved but sadly discontinued 

*Maybelline Baby Lip (Peach Kiss)*

*Deluxe*: 

*Pacifica Guava body butter* - will repurchase to use as hand cream

*Figs &amp; Rouge hand cream *- ok 

*Kat Von D Makeup Remover Wipes* - too soapy for my liking 

*Perfume Samples*: 

Viva La Juicy La Fleur

Calvin Klein Euphoria 

Lancome La Vie Est Belle


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 9, 2015)

Ok I haven't posted in a bit but I have some good used up products on my list today. FINISHED A LITER!!! Wohooooo!!


*AG Hair Cosmetics Color Care Color Savour Conditioner 1 L* - I bought this during Beauty Brands liter sale. It retails over $45 but I think I got it for under $10. My hair dresser has been telling me my hair feels great but I honestly think there are better conditioners out there and I did not like that this conditioner was not as moisturizing as I would like. Did save my color though. Moved on to Macadamia products for a change. We shall see. 
*Pacifica Indian Coconut Nectar Body Wash 8 fl oz-* I love Pacifica products and this one lathered well but the smell was not really coconut-y. I was disappointed in that but will likely repurchase in another scent since I love Pacifica products for the most part. 
*CVS Regular Polish Remover 10 fl oz *- I go thru a lot of nail polish remover in an effort to get thru my dozens of polishes. I don't think I see a difference in high end polish removers vs these drugstore brands which are like $1.99 so I will keep buying these. I also enjoy the oily nail polish remover pads that are out now and use those occasionally. 
*Bath &amp; Body Works Pumpkin Latte &amp; Marshmallow Body Lotion 8 fl oz* - I absolutely loved this scent. I don't really love B&amp;BW lotions because I find that they are not very moisturizing so I only buy them when it is a scent I absolutely love. I went back to buy more of this scent but they had sold out and I am very much hoping they bring it back this fall. Smells sweet and pumpkin is subtle and also blends well with my sweet perfumes like Prada Candy. 
*Ulta Bronze Glow Tinted Sunless Spray 6 fl oz - Light to Medium.* I try to keep up with my faux tan during the winter. It makes me feel good when my legs or arms are showing and they are not pasty white. This is a great sunless tanner because the spray sprays a wide surface and makes it easy to get your upper back and shoulders without needing assistance. The smell is very subtle and the color payout is very natural and excellent after just one use. I have repurchased in the Medium to Dark shade to start prepping for summer. 
*Julep Freedom Polymer Top Coat 8 ml full size *- I have used up at least 3 of these top coats. It is my go-to top coat. It does cause some shrinkage but I find that if you wait about 5 minutes after your last color coat before applying the top coat, the shrinkage is minimal. This top coat gives a great shiny gloss and really does dry very fast. I use it less than one hour before going to bed and have no problem with my manicure drying or getting wrinkles in the sheets overnight. I have already repurchased. 
*Kinerase Extreme Lift Face with Kinetin 2 ml foil packet *- I think this is a face cream based on the  directions. It states it is "a temporary alternative to physician administered treatments". Not sure what that means. I liked it ok but did not see too much of a difference with three uses. It is a gel consistency which I do not like as much as cream moisturizers. Not sure I will repurchase. 
*RestoreSea Rejuvenating Day Cream with Vibransea Complex foil packet* - I liked this face cream. The scent was mild and it mixed well with my makeup routine. Nothing major to say with just a foil packet sample. 
*GrandCentral Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin Perfecting Polisher 6 ml* - I got this in a Birchbox. It seems to be a face scrub but I did not feel much of a scrub in it at all. The consistency is of a gel and it is clear and a little lumpy. Smell is horrible. Kinda acidic smell. I don't think it did much to my face at all. I had to follow it up with a face wash because in and of itself it does not remove makeup or lather. I have another sample of it and will probably give it away if I find it. Will not repurchase. 
*SeaRx AntiWrinkle Creme deluxe sample *- I received this from Birchbox. I did not like the scent or consistency of this face cream. It was a little lumpy and not very moisturizing. I will not be repurchasing. 
*Minus 417 Hand Cream 3.4 oz *- I got this in a GWP from Beauty.com. I really loved it for the office. It really moisturized my hands but did not give me a super greasy feel so I found it easy to keep touching papers and typing without leaving greasy prints everywhere. The smell was very pleasant and mild. May repurchase once I get thru so many of my hand cream samples. 
*Kiehls Cucumber Alcohol Free Toner 16.9 fl oz. *- I love this toner and have been using it for years. The scent is lovely and it is alcohol free so it is less drying than alcohol toners. I use it in the morning to remove any last bit of makeup that may have been left and to freshen my face if I don't want to wash my face. I also use it after showering and washing my face before applying my moisturizer/serum routine. I have repurchased this in the 8.4 fl oz size so that I can travel with it a bit more easily. 
*Kiehls Rosa Artica Youth Regenerating Cream 2.5 fl. oz. *- I absolutely loved this face cream. The smell is devine. The results are actually noticeable after a few weeks. I saw less redness, discoloration and a more plump appearance. I have a deluxe sample size I am currently using but will repurchase this in the future in a full size. 
*Kiehls Ultra Moisturizing Face Cream with Scrub Particles full size* - This product has been discontinued. I started using it over 10 years ago and loved it then but found so many new face scrubs that work better over the past few years and this one got pushed to the background. I found it left a residue on my face and the scrub particles were not very fine or effective. It is funny how your "tried and true" products of 10 years ago change as you troubleshoot your beauty regimen. 
*NOTE:* Don't forget to take your empties to Origins. They accept ANY beauty or skin care empties as part of their recycling program and will give you Origins deluxe samples to try in exchange. 

Kiehls also has a recycling program. Bring in 10 empty Kiehl's full size bottles and receive a travel size item free. They give you a stamp card to keep track of each of the empty bottles you bring in. 

How is everyone else doing with their empties this month?


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 11, 2015)

Ok ladies I haven't posted my empties in a bit so here it goes:


Eva NYC Soften Up Conditioner 500 ml - I purchased this online from their website during a black friday sale that was supposedly 70% off but the price came down to the price that it is sold for at Ulta so I am upset about this misleading markup and marketing. The conditioner did make my hair softer but nothing special I couldn't find elsewhere.
Eva NYC Clean It Up Shampoo 500 ml - Same as above as far as the outrageous mark up online. I do like the pink color and scent though. Won't repurchase based on principle.
Pantene Pro-V Anti-Breakage Shampoo 12.6 fl oz - It took me years to finish this bottle. I mostly used it when I shampoo'd twice if my hair was very dirty with product. I would use this shampoo as the first rinse and follow it with a Keratin shampoo. I may repurchase if on sale. 
Eslor Firming Collagen Day Cream 10 ml - I received this in a Birchbox but it was a very deluxe sized sample and lasted quite some time. I actually saw great results. Skin was firmer and very clear after 2-3 weeks of use. The only thing I did not like was the scent. It was "old lady" smelling if that makes sense. Hope that is not offensive. I have another sample of this so if I continue seeing great results I may repurchase. 
Go Smile Teeth Whitening Gel 0.5 oz - I got this from Beauty.com. You add a little to your toothpaste and use it in combination to brush your teeth. I use it to maintain my teeth white. I don't see the getting more yellow so it may be working. Probably won't repurchase though since there are so many other whitening products out there that are a bit more affordable. 
CeraVe Moisturizing Lotion 1 fl oz - I recently had a skin irritation that required a visit to my dermatologist. She recommended this lotion and gave me a sample. It is completely unscented and very mild. I enjoyed it and it worked very well to calm my sensitive skin. I repurchased it at CVS. The full size runs around $15. 
Marc Jacobs mini lipgloss - unsure of the color but it was a neutral. The container was very sleek and cute but the dispenser make it difficult to get product out. The full size is quite pricey so I don't think I will repurchase. 
OPI Expert Touch Lacquer Remover 30 ml - I got this as a sample in an OPI nail polish set but would not purchase since I don't really see any difference compared to drug store brand nail polish removers that are a fraction of the price. 
Malin + Goetz Grapefruit Face Cleanser 1 fl oz - I received this in a trade and was excited to try it because I love this brand. The cleanser itself was great and very effective but I did not smell much of a grapefruit scent and not sure it would be worth the price compared to other cleansers. 
Albertini Warm Love Pumpkin Exfoliating Face Mask 0.5 fl oz - I got this in an Ipsy bag. This mask is a bit oily with little granules in it. The surprise is that when you put it on your face it warms up. Feels fun! It is very moisturizing and when you wash it off the granules provide exfoliation. The smell is devine and I am seriously considering purchasing this once I run out of my current masks. 
Caviar Anti-Aging 3 minute Shine Boost 10 ml packet - I got this in a GWP. You apply it after conditioner and rinse after three minutes. I have a lot of hair so I would need like 5 of these packets for one use. I used it but did not notice a difference in shine or conditioning. 
Yes To Cucumbers Facial Towelettes 30 pack - I love Yes To products but their face wipes are not very effective. They are very thin and the wet product is not effective at taking make up off. 
Origins Plantscription SPF 25 Anti-Aging cream foil packet - I love Origins. This is a great face cream and I have the full size. I will likely repurchase this face cream many times. They have the night version as well. 
WHEN Travelmate Sheet Face Mask - I love sheet masks. This one was for moisturizing dry skin. It felt great and felt very refreshing. I may repurchase. 
Bath and Body Works Banana Nut Bread 3-wick candle. I loved this candle. The smell is perfect for Fall/Winter. Yummmmm! Will repurchase next year.
Bath and Body Works Red Velvet Cupcake 6 oz candle - I burned this for February as a Valentines-ish candle. Super yummmm!


----------



## OohLala21 (Apr 3, 2015)

February/March Empties: 

*Full Size*:

Satin Care Shaving Cream

Body Shop Vitamin E Body Butter

Shiseido Facial Cotton

Chi Keratin Mist

(2) BBW Foaming Hand Soap - Garden Strawberries &amp; Tuscan Melon 

Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Hair Mask

BBW Body Lotion - Dark Kiss

Laura Geller Spackle - Bronze

Body Shop Rainforest Moisture Shampoo

Clinique Bottom Lash

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strips eyeliner - brown 

*Deluxe*:

Nourish Organic Face Cleanser

Sky Iceland Cleansing Cloths

CVS Cleansing Towelettes

BBW Body Lotion - Pink Chiffon

Bain de Terre Macadamia Oil conditioner

Glam Glow Supermud

Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation 

Ole Henriksen Invigorating Night Gel 

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint

*Sample/Foil*:

Elizabeth &amp; James Nirvana White


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 13, 2015)

After I got all my samples all organized I've been starting to use them more systematically now.

Here is what I used up over the weekend:

*Sample/Foils:*

*Fresh Black Tea Firming Overnight Mask* - really liked this one, can't really say that it made my skin firmer but I liked the sample. It was enough for couple of nights.

*Skin79 VIP Gold BB*

*Skin79 Hot Pink BB*

I really liked both for the skin79 BB creams. I had to be most of the day in the sun on Sunday and my skin was totally protected. I didn't get burned and no breakouts or irritations either. The shade is kind of weird coming out of the foil (looks kind of greys neutral) but blends nicely with my skin tone

edited to add (oops I forgot to add this):

*Phyto Phytojojoba shampoo* (wow, this really made the color in my hair come out brighter and made my hair shiny too, might have to consider buying the full size)


----------



## magical moon (Sep 2, 2015)

I have 19 full size empties and 8 samples for August

Full sized :

tesco bedtime bath

garnier micellar water

hair mask 

ambre solaire resisto SPF50 

hand cream l'occitane

shampoo

original source shower gel

organic surge toner

baby body lotion

chanel poudre douce 

tonymoly petite bb 

yves rocher nail polish

adidas men deo

sunkiller perfect strong cool  milk spf50

eucerin sun cream face spf 50

a face cream

jpg les fleurs de male

sisley confort extreme face cream

ren vita mineral face cream

samples

shu uemura essence 

2 tonymoly panda white dream hand cream

filorga time filler

clarins after shave sample

sisley exfoliant

tonymoly nose pack egg pore

green people shampoo

green people conditionner

I only bought 1 bb cream to replace the finished and some useful baby products


----------



## magical moon (Oct 18, 2015)

This September month was not a big success, I have used up 9 products


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 18, 2015)

I think 9 is better than none. Good job!


----------



## Saiza (Oct 21, 2015)

It takes me forever to use up anything. I've been using the same Memebox BB cream for at least 4 months, it's never ending! It takes me forever to get through any makeup too, I don't use much that often.


----------



## knittingpenguin (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello everyone, this is my first post.  :w00t:  

Finished recently:

*Viktor &amp; Rolf Flowerbomb edp sample* - It's finally been cool enough to wear this! When I try it in the warmer months, it chokes me.

*Suave Kids Detangler* - No shame, I love the apple scent.

*Victoria's Secret Body Wash in Coconut Passion* - This was okay. I would buy it for the scent, but it didn't do wonders for my skin.

Working on finishing up in the next week or so (crossing my fingers):

*Nyx Buttergloss in Creme Brulee* – I love this gloss. The color is okay, but the scent reminds me of the frosting my grandmother would make for my birthday cake growing up. Vanilla buttercream ... yum

*Burt's Bees Radiance Facial cleanser with Royal Jelly* – Got this on clearance. It's got a milky texture and isn't anything special. The bottle does look fancy though for something from the drugstore.

*St. Ives Oatmeal Scrub and Mask* – I used up one bottle of this and I'm working on another one. I use it every other morning, I haven't noticed that it _does_ anything. This seems to be a pattern!

*Victoria's Secret Amber Romance 2oz Body Lotion* – This smells so nice, but I never remember to use it.

*Sea Rx Birchsap Moisturizing Lotion sample* – Got this in my Birchbox. It smells like a creamy orange dessert. Anytime I've ever put something citrusy on my face, I've had a bad reaction, so I've been using it on my neck. It lasts forever.

*Sea Rx Birchsap Serum sample* – Same as above. Birchbox sample, using on my neck. Won't die.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 2, 2015)

knittingpenguin said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post.  :w00t:


Welcome!!!


----------



## makeupilove (Nov 2, 2015)

it will be interesting for me if i post here !!

i like the idea


----------



## Cupcakes (Nov 2, 2015)

I've been living under a rock coz I just found this thread just now!  :wub: I will save up all my November items and post them here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It should help me because I'm on a low buy (for me) but a "buy it all up" for family and friends mode.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## knittingpenguin (Nov 3, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Welcome!!!


Thanks!

So far I've finished a Batiste dry shampoo, which I forgot to include on the list last time.

Adding in a few items for the month: 

*BBW Nourishing Handcream in Raspberry Meringue* - mmmm smells nice and really helps my hands

*Sally Hansen Natural Beauty Blush in Ethereal - *I re-pressed this and there is nothing left but a dime sized chunk in the middle of the pan. I am determined.

*Clinique Moisture Surge 7mL deluxe sample *- this is nice, and I need to use it now that it's been colder in Chicago.

and original list:

*Nyx Buttergloss in Creme Brulee* – I love this gloss. The color is okay, but the scent reminds me of the frosting my grandmother would make for my birthday cake growing up. Vanilla buttercream ... yum

*Burt's Bees Radiance Facial cleanser with Royal Jelly* – Got this on clearance. It's got a milky texture and isn't anything special. The bottle does look fancy though for something from the drugstore. *So close!!!!*

*St. Ives Oatmeal Scrub and Mask* – I used up one bottle of this and I'm working on another one. I use it every other morning, I haven't noticed that it _does_ anything. This seems to be a pattern!

*Victoria's Secret Amber Romance 2oz Body Lotion* – This smells so nice, but I never remember to use it.

*Sea Rx Birchsap Moisturizing Lotion sample* – Got this in my Birchbox. It smells like a creamy orange dessert. Anytime I've ever put something citrusy on my face, I've had a bad reaction, so I've been using it on my neck. It lasts forever.

*Sea Rx Birchsap Serum sample* – Same as above. Birchbox sample, using on my neck. Won't die.


----------



## knittingpenguin (Nov 5, 2015)

*Clinique Moisture Surge 7mL deluxe sample *-* FINISHED TODAY!*

Still working on:

BBW Nourishing Handcream in Raspberry Meringue 

Sally Hansen Natural Beauty Blush in Ethereal 

Nyx Buttergloss in Creme Brulee 

Burt's Bees Radiance Facial cleanser with Royal Jelly –  So close!!!!

St. Ives Oatmeal Scrub and Mask

Victoria's Secret Amber Romance 2oz Body Lotion 

Sea Rx Birchsap Moisturizing Lotion sample 

Sea Rx Birchsap Serum sample


----------



## knittingpenguin (Nov 12, 2015)

I finished these within the last two days:

*Nuance by Salma Hayek Walnut Body Scrub* - I loved this but the CVS near me doesn't have her products in stock anymore   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

*Olay Eye Cream Sample* - I don't have the packet so I don't remember what it was called. It had a strong scent, like laundry detergent so I used it on my hands rather than my eye area


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 15, 2016)

I just finished up a full size Missha Near Skin cleansing cream which lasted a long time and it was really good. I'm adding this to my wish list to purchase again when my no buy is over.

Here are the samples I used up:

Dior Dreamskin - love this and hope to purchase it someday, so wish it wasn't so expensive. Have one more sample to use up.

Estee Lauder - Advanced night repair (have other samples to use up, I really like this serum)

Cle De Peau eye cream - so nice but price is out of my reach


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 19, 2016)

Finished my Booty Parlor Luminizing Body Butter! My mother also finished the Cake Cream hand balm sample that Ipsy sent me. She liked it a lot so I bought her the full-size. Also bought myself the Desserted Island Supreme Body Mousse by Cake Cream, since I need a new body lotion after my Booty Parlor ran out.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 19, 2016)

I finished a Pixi toner sample and really like it. If I didn't have multiple toners right now, I would go and buy it. I also finished a Korres body butter and loved it. It was a bigger than sample size, part of a Korres body butter set.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 22, 2016)

I finished the Desserted Island Supreme Body Mousse that I bought in March! I'm deciding whether to buy another bottle of the same product or try a different body cream from Cake Beauty. I'll either buy the same thing or their Heavy Cream Intensive Body Balm. It sounds similar to the intensive hand cream I got from Ipsy (which I liked a lot) so I might buy that.


----------



## mandys (May 30, 2016)

I have been tracking my empties for 1 year now and this is the result. Of course a few slipped away and I just threw them out but these photos were taken as I filled up my "beauty" recycling container.


----------



## Geek2 (May 30, 2016)

Wow awesome work @@mandys!! Congrats! You are inspiring me to get more organized and do this too.


----------



## zillionthwriter (May 30, 2016)

I finished a couple of things in the past few days!

Glamglow Supermud Clearing Treatment

Desserted Island Supreme Body Mousse (second bottle I use up)

Rituals Zensation Foaming Shower Gel. Got this in the May's Glossybox.


----------



## mandys (Jun 17, 2016)

This is my latest batch. Knowing that I actually use a lot makes me feel better about the size of my stash and all the subs!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 18, 2016)

Great work @@mandys! Thanks for posting!


----------



## mandys (Jul 26, 2016)

Finished these, in wow about 6 weeks


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 8, 2016)

Just catching up in here and WOW @@mandys, I am impressed!  This is making me want to go back to actively trying to use up all of my samples!


----------



## zillionthwriter (Aug 8, 2016)

Recently used up:

Clinique Take The Day Off Makeup Remover - 4.2 oz bottle

Caolion Blackhead Steam Pore Pack

Bio-Oil - 2.0 oz bottle

Vaseline Intensive Care Cocoa Butter Lotion

Also a few face masks and one-time samples that I can't remember.


----------



## KitaRei (Aug 31, 2016)

I used up a lot of products this month, very happy!  Usually I go months without finishing anything..

1) Clinique mini lotions x 2 (one finished and one combined with another to make tinted moisturizer, but it still counts as I tossed the packaging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

2) Nail polish remover

3) Rose bath petals

4) L'occitane sample leave in conditioner

5) Pumpkin Pie body butter

6) Not exactly finished, but combined two almost finished blushes into another blush (used new pot, now powdered) and threw out packaging for both so made some room there. 

7) Sample size face powder

8) Travel sized shampoo and conditioners

9) Biore nighttime undereye patches

10) Cleansing face wipes

I did buy some things, but they were necessary as I ran out (I'm justifying purchases for only this purpose) 

1) Shiseido face powder

2) Biore nighttime undereye patches

Need to buy: face wipes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandys (Sep 14, 2016)

Here is my last batch of empties


----------



## zillionthwriter (Oct 11, 2016)

Used up a few more things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Mask of Magnaminty by Lush (4.4 oz tub)

-It's Raining Men shower gel by Lush (8.4 oz bottle)

-Drunk Elephant TLC Framboos Glycolic Night Serum (1 oz. bottle)

-one pack of makeup wipes from e.l.f.

-pack of makeup wipes from Garnier

-clear maybelline mascara (I didn't techincakly use it all up, but I used it pretty frequently and it was expired so I threw it out).

-Deluxe sample of Sabon shower oil that I received from Glossybox


----------



## mandys (Nov 6, 2016)

This is my empties batch. The deodorant I didn't use up I only used it twice and it made my arms breakout in a terrible rash for days! I am trying to switch to more natural deodorant but this was a huge MISS! A shame because it was $$. I also used up a honest co deodorant spray but will be repurposing the botttle so it isn't in my recycle/trash bin.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Nice @@mandys! I've used the Honest co dedorant too and like it. It's a nice natural deodorant. Such a bummer that you got a rash from the other one.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 7, 2016)

I *really* need to get back on some kind of project pan / sampled out challenge because I NEED to start using my pretties up instead of just hoarding them.  I think I'm going to take inventory tonight and make a plan for what I want to use up in November.  Will report back.


----------



## angela17 (Nov 7, 2016)

I have just tossed out The Balm Schwing Black liquid eyeliner , I wasn't* using it for a while and it got super dry and unable to apply.. So sad about it :/*


----------



## mandys (Jan 6, 2017)

Here is my latest used stash. Highlights from this batch was the supergoop oil spray which I loved, the clear start toner, and that fresh cleanser


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 6, 2017)

Great work @@mandys! I started the new year with working on using up things too. I just need to clear stuff out and it feels so good to see a product empty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Just recently I finished a Molton brown travel size body wash in Gingerlily and a Sisley hand cream foil from the Sisley subscription. The hand cream is super nice but unfortunately too expensive for me to buy the full size.


----------



## mandys (Feb 20, 2017)

Here is my next used up group. I really loved that clear start moisturizer, once I get through some of the others I have I will repurchase. I am also heavy into lush right now so using that stuff fresh and collecting pots for a face mask!


----------



## mandys (Apr 1, 2017)

I have a new used up stash. This was my first try at candy panda and I'm hooked! I also have so many makeup items cluttering up my drawers that I am trying out different ones on days I wear makeup and just tossing the ones I don't like.


----------



## mandys (Jul 3, 2017)

More used up items.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 3, 2017)

Nice @@mandys!!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Saiza (Jul 5, 2017)

Wow @@mandys, you make me feel bad lol. You used up a ton of stuff and I was so thrilled with myself that I used up a tiny sample of Make Up For Ever loose powder lol.


----------



## mandys (Jul 16, 2017)

Saiza said:


> Wow @@mandys, you make me feel bad lol. You used up a ton of stuff and I was so thrilled with myself that I used up a tiny sample of Make Up For Ever loose powder lol.


Thanks! Posting here makes me feel accountable for trying to use stuff and lighten my hoard (only to fill with new &amp; exciting things of course). I should do a ban, but I'm focusing on no more in that out. Baby steps


----------



## Saiza (Jul 21, 2017)

I used up my small sample of Korres Greek Yoghurt primer today! Only took me like a month lol, I actually really liked it. Made my skin smooth and I swear my makeup lasted longer. I'd love to have more, but not willing to shell out $42 for primer lol.


----------



## mandys (Aug 20, 2017)

Here is my next batch of used up items.







Things I loved: Ocean Salt is my fav! As you can see by the size of that pot. I also really liked the bare republic conditioner, but the bottle design made it nearly impossible to get out. I liked the tarte stick, but the sample lasted only 3 days I was hoping it would last a little longer, since it was a sa,ole I bought


----------



## Saiza (Aug 24, 2017)

@@mandys you're my hero! lol I wish I had used up as many products as you have. Unfortunately I'm still whittling through my stash. Although I did finally finish up my box of Dr Dennis Gross daily peel. And a L'Oreal makeup setting spray which was pretty nice. Even with wearing more makeup than ever it's still taking me forever to use up things. On a side note I've been loving Makeup Geek's highlighter that I think was in Boxycharm, really nice, subtle glow.


----------



## mandys (Aug 26, 2017)

Saiza said:


> @@mandys you're my hero! lol I wish I had used up as many products as you have. Unfortunately I'm still whittling through my stash. Although I did finally finish up my box of Dr Dennis Gross daily peel. And a L'Oreal makeup setting spray which was pretty nice. Even with wearing more makeup than ever it's still taking me forever to use up things. On a side note I've been loving Makeup Geek's highlighter that I think was in Boxycharm, really nice, subtle glow.


Thanks so much! I have been hoarding stuff, and I have a addiction to deals, trying to take a bit of a break and use stuff up to clear some space. I have been doing better with body stuff than makeup, I need to get through my lip glosses soon. It takes so much longer to us even up makeup products than shower stuff


----------



## mandys (Nov 14, 2017)

Lasts ten emptiest and discards. I have been on a mission to find a HG natural deo and haven't found it yet. I find I get a painful red rash when using them exclusively, currently mixing in with regular anti perspiration. I think it is because my sweat just causes a rash! Open to any good suggestions


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 15, 2017)

mandys said:


> Lasts ten emptiest and discards. I have been on a mission to find a HG natural deo and haven't found it yet. I find I get a painful red rash when using them exclusively, currently mixing in with regular anti perspiration. I think it is because my sweat just causes a rash! Open to any good suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice work on the empties! I've tried several natural deodorants too and do like Toms of Maine and Jason. I've read that the cream deodorants work really well. My friend makes her own with essential oils, coconut oil and baking soda. I've settled on using Clarins deodorants, the spray that is not anti-perspirant and the roll-on for days when I really need it to work. They are not fully natural but way better than regular ones and they are made in France. As a European I trust the European government more with their regulations on beauty. Their regulations are way more strict over there than here and they don't allow lobbying there either. I figure if the product is approved for use and manufactured in France, it must meed the strict European guidelines and can't be that bad.


----------



## EdithS2 (Jan 31, 2018)

*Empties collected during my strict No Buy January, concentrating on using up foil pack samples*

*SKIN CARE*

_*Foils*_


​COSRX Advanced Snail 96 Mucin Power Essence
Shiseido Ultimune Power Infusing Concentrate  - I was impressed by the research on cellular immunity behind this product, but it is to be used before serum and moisturizer to make them work more effectively, a step that seems too much to me.
Sisley Black Rose Precious Face Oil   
Sisley Black Rose Skin Infusion Cream
Sisley Neck Cream 
Skinfood Royal Honey Propolis Enrich Essence
Skinfood Black Sugar Perfect First Serum 
Three packets of Yves Rocher Sensitive Vegetal Soothing Moisturizing Cream 
Yves Rocher Serum Vegetal Wrinkles and Lifting V Shaping Care 
_*Full Size*_


Elizabeth Grant Supreme Cell Vitality Cleansing Mousse - I bought this years ago, in 2014, I believe. It was big milestone to finally finish it. 
Most likely to repurchase - Sisley Neck Cream (or an affordable dupe for it if I can find one). Before testing this sample, I thought neck creams were just designed to remove wrinkles on the throat. But this cream promised to reduce fat and puffiness around the jawline, with caffeine extract! I found this a wonderful concept and will be on the lookout for special neck creams in future.

*MASQUES*


One pack of Wilma Schumann European Skin Care Hydrating Collagen Eye Pads
One TONYMOLY Egg Pore Nose Strip
*HAIR*


Foil pack Davines MINU Hair Serum 
Full size Schwarzkopf Gliss Ultimate Repair Shampoo - I just happened to finish this; it has been my normal shampoo for a while now.
*SHOWER GEL*

*Deluxe Sample Bottles *


Yves Rocher Grapefruit Thyme Energizing Bath and Shower Gel
Yves Rocher Mango Coriander Energizing Bath and Shower Gel
Yves Rocher Raspberry Peppermint Energizing Bath and Shower Gel 
Adored the Grapefruit; hated the Mango - too sweet! 

*BODY LOTION*

_*Foils*_


Two packets of Sisley Restorative Body Cream 
Sisley White Ginger Contouring Oil for Legs 
Tatcha Indigo Smoothing Silk Body Butter
*MAKEUP*

_*Foils*_


Sisley Phyto Teint Eclat Foundation
Yves Rocher Youhtful Glow Foundation 
*PERFUME*

_*In the spirit of using EVERYTHING, I am gathering all of the magazine strip testers in any old magazines and catalogs in my room, and working through them. *_


Avon Haiku Reflection - aquatic - not for me - prefer powdery florals
Avon Rare Pearls - loved
Donna Karan Cashmere Mist
Michael Kors Wonderlust - I loved the almond milk note 
In researching these, I read that Walgreen's has a really good dupe for Cashmere Mist for around $12.00 - may look into that after my No Buy.


----------



## EdithS2 (Feb 28, 2018)

*Empties from my February No Buy*

*Hair*


Deluxe sample Davines Minu Shampoo - from Birchbox. 

Foil sample Davines Minu Conditioner.

Foil sample Living Proof Restore Conditioner - also from Birchbox - took me just about all month to use up this one foil pack.

*Skin Care*


Deluxe sample L'Occitane Ultra Rich Face Cream with Shea Butter - I used this every morning and night for the first two weeks of February. I was afraid it would be too rich and too heavily scented, but it had a wonderful powdery scent and powdery feel on the skin, though it was at the same time rich and pampering. 

Deluxe sample The Organic Pharmacy Double Rose Rejuvenating Cream - I used this every morning for the second two weeks of February. It is also wonderfully scented and feels marvelous on the skin. 

Sachet pack Freeman Cucumber and Pink Salt Clay Masque - this sachet pack contained several uses. It was way to tight and prickly as it dried on my skin. 

*Makeup *


Sample card - Mary Kay Powder Perfect Eye Color Demonstrator - Blackest Black - I have a large collection of Mary Kay makeup sample cards to use up. This card specified it was for one time use, but it took me just about all month to use up. It was an excellent shadow - pigmented, creamy - a dark charcoal that could also be blended out sheer.

*Bath and Body*


Deluxe sample L'Occitane Shea Butter Foot Cream - also has lavender essential oil. Used every evening for one week.

Deluxe sample St. Ives Oatmeal and Shea Butter Body Wash - hydrating, but generic scent, uninteresting to me.

Deluxe Sample Yves Rocher Olive and Petit Grain Relaxing Bath and Shower Gel - smells to me like a men's cologne, pleasantly so.

Full size Secret Paris Rose deodorant.


----------



## MDB55 (Mar 17, 2018)

I have been using only organic products for years, and have tried them all. My favorite is the "Made from Earth" products. You can actually understand all the ingredients in the products - they are actually real fruits and juices. 

My favorite daily product is the Vitamin Enhanced Firming Serum, and for my body, I use the Holistic Honey Lotion. Uses 100% organic honey. 

I highly recommend them in your search for organic and natural products! This is their website: www.MadefromEarth.com


----------



## EdithS2 (Mar 31, 2018)

*Empties generated during March 2018 No Buy:*

*Facial Cleanser*

Full size: Dior Instant Gentle Cleansing Oil - I purchased this at the end of 2014. It lasted forever, because I did not use it all the time. It is fabulous to use and super effective, as you would expect from a Dior product, but I hadn't used it constantly because many times I prefer to use a gel foaming cleanser, and not just cleansing oil all the time. I finally dedicated myself to using it every morning and night to finish it for my project. 

Deluxe samples:


Clarins Instant Eye Makeup Remover - very nice and refreshing; obtained from a Clarins beauty box purchased at the end of last summer.

Avon Anew Clean Cream Cleanser and Masque - from an Avon "A Box". 

Sisley Phyto-Blanc Lightening Cleansing Milk - I love using a classic French cleansing milk, but sometimes they leave my face feeling oily, sticky, and not entirely clean. But this milk rinses off with water, and leaves no oily residue. It gently lightens the complexion with lemon extract. 

*Shower Gel*

Deluxe samples: 


PLANT Get Happy Bodywash - peppermint and geranium essential oils. Beautiful sample from Petit Vour box. 

Clarins Bath and Shower Concentrate "Relax" - a little one ounce bottle lasted forever, as you only need a tiny drop. The scent is rich orange and herbs. 

*Face Cream/Serum*

Deluxe samples:


Lacura Cuvee Royal Refine Serum - one ampule

Avon Anew Vitamin C Serum

Chanel La Solution 10 Sensitive Skin Cream - from So Choix box. The cream has only ten ingredients and features a rare silver needle tea with super antioxidants. Has amazing light reflecting properties that make skin look luminous. 

Sisley Hydra Global - beautiful lavender scented light lotion. 

*Eye Shadow Sample Cards*

Mary Kay Powder Perfect Eye Color Demonstrator - three cards - Honey Glaze, Iris, and Real Teal - I was excited for Honey Glaze as it is beautiful peach pink, but it did not show up on my lids. 

*Masques *

Single use sachet:


Klorane Smoothing and Relaxing patches with soothing cornflower - Such a great pick me up. I was feeling down and tired, and put these on and went to take a nap. They felt cool upon application. When I woke up, I was reset and had a productive night of work. 

Beauty Treats Oatmeal Oxygen Bubble Masque - One dollar from Shop Miss A, and nice to use.

*Deodorant*

Full size Yves Rocher 24 Hour Deodorant - Indian Cotton Flower - paraben free, and also contains extract from the cotton flower and organic witch hazel water.

See you next month!


----------



## EdithS2 (Apr 30, 2018)

April 2018 Empties - many nice ones. 


Full size White Rain Moisturizing Shampoo - Apple Blossom. For a budget shampoo, this is quite good. It is nicely scented and paraben-free. 

Deluxe sample Oribe Gold Lust Shampoo - I got this in a Birchbox. It has a beautiful scent that was designed for the brand by a perfume house. It brought out my natural curl and made my hair super shiny, but it was a bit rich for my fine oily hair.  

Foil pack Yves Rocher Sleeping Care - It took me weeks and weeks to use up the foil pack. This is a gardenia scented cream that is combed or brushed through dry hair before bed and left on all night. It does not need to be washed or rinsed out in the morning.

Deluxe sample Clarins Water Purify One-Step Cleanser - mint essential water. Smells divine! 

Deluxe sample Skyn Iceland Glacial Face Wash. From an Ipsy bag. 

Deluxe sample Sisley Hydra-Flash - moisturizing face masque. From Sisley Beauty Subscription - April 2017 - "April Showers" bag. 

Deluxe sample 111Skin [Dr Y Alexandrides, Harley St., London] Space Defence Bright Eye Lift Gel. From an Ipsy Offer set. 

Deluxe sample 111Skin Cryo Activating Hydra Gel*****I loved using this, and reading about the brand. They are super interesting; they work with space scientists, because skin ages very rapidly in space. 

Deluxe sample l'Occitane Peony Perfecting Cream. From 2017 "Summer Treasures" Beauty Calendar. 

Deluxe sample Clarins UV Plus SPF 50. From Birchbox. Came with little box and pamphlet. Wonderful floral scent and silky texture. 

Deluxe sample Tocca Bianca Nourishing Body Scrub. Another nice Birchbox sample. Scent is green tea and lemon, evoking "Tea Time in Italy."

Mary Kay Powder Perfect Eye Color Demonstrator Sample cards. Used three cards: Real Teal, Smoky Plum, and Whisper Pink. 

Travel pack cotton balls and travel pack cotton swabs - from the site "Pack Simply". These are nice little extras you get when you buy a travel set from them. I never get to travel, but that did not stop me from ordering their kit!


----------



## Geek2 (May 4, 2018)

Nice @EdithS2!!


----------



## vishnu priya (May 5, 2018)

@EdithS2 Nice useful message given here


----------



## EdithS2 (May 31, 2018)

I love going through my empties on the last day of the month. This evening I realized I've used up really nice products recently. The empty containers smelled really good.

Body Care


Full size - Avon Far Away Deodorant

Deluxe Sample Malin + Goetz Vitamin B5 Body Moisturizer - _Keeps the skin very soft from early morning to late at night._

Deluxe Sample L'Occitane Terre de Lumiere Radiant Balm - _A body balm that smells like lavender and honey, with pretty gold particles._

Mini L'Occitane Almond Delicious Soap - _Has pieces of flaked almond and is like a wonderful dessert._

Hair Care


Deluxe Sample Crabtree &amp; Evelyn Verbena &amp; Lavender de Provence Shampoo

Skin Care


Deluxe Sample Clarins Gentle Foaming Cleanser with cottonseed

Deluxe Sample Yves Rocher Hydra Vegetal Hydrating Micellar Water 2 in 1 - _Is an eye makeup remover also._

Deluxe Sample Erno Laszlo Firmarine Cleansing Oil - _Beautiful pale blue milky oil that foams up, and you layer the Laszlo soap over it. Has marine elements to firm the skin_. 

Deluxe Sample Doux Me comforting scrub and mask with marshmallow, apricot oil, and rice powder - _In the 2000s decade, I read about a French skin care brand called "Doux Me". The brand was all natural, and the products needed to be kept in the refrigerator. I fell in love with the line and was dying to try their cleansing milks, toners, etc. But then, I believe the products were only sold in luxury French organic beauty stores. Last year I found out that the brand had been sold to another company. the products can be easily bought online now and are pretty affordable, and do not need to be refrigerated any longer. I bought a mini of their masque. It came in an adorable, feminine polka dot package and was also like a beautiful dessert. It was so silky and had very delicate cleansing grains. _

Deluxe Sample Sisley Radiance Anti Aging Concentrate - _From the 2017 Sisley "May Flowers" beauty bag. The tube was tiny and came with a little box and pamphlet. It claims to help with problems of hyperpigmentation using floral extracts. The tube was tiny, but I got extra use from it by cutting it in half and getting the last doses out with cotton swabs. _

Deluxe Sample Skyn Iceland Icelandic Relief Eye Cream - _This so impressed me because it contains an extract from an "extemophile", which is a plant that survived the Ice Age. I love the "miracle plant/flower" stories from all the skin care brands these days, but this one is the most interesting yet. _

Deluxe Sample L'Occitane Divine Youth Oil - _Another "miracle flower" extract. _

Foil Sample Natura Bisse The Cure Sheer Eye - _I am quite interested in this luxury Spanish brand. This is a tinted eye lotion - like putting a beautiful foundation under the eyes. _

Pack of DG Body Cotton Rounds [Dollar General store brand]

Makeup

2 Mary Kay "Eye Color Duet Demonstrator" sample cards, both in shade "Onyx" - _A light pearly gray and a black. _


----------



## EdithS2 (Jun 20, 2018)

*June empties*


Sisley Sisleya Essential Skin Care Lotion Mini - A cute little bottle that lasted two weeks. It is scented with May Rose (very subtly). It adds nutrients into the skin.

Estee Lauder Gentle Eye Makeup Remover - I got it in a blockbuster holiday set in 2014 and finally used it up! 

Tata Harper Resurfacing Masque Mini - I got it in a Space NK GWP spring 2017. It unclogs congested skin. 

Mary Kay Second Look Eye Color Duo Demonstrator sample card - Boss Moss  -  A shimmery pale green and a matte olive drab. The shimmery pale green really brightened my small eyes! It was a discovery. 

MK Signature Eye Color sample card - Bamboo - A peach-beige.

Borghese Superiore State-of-the-Art Mascara - Superiore Black - A mini I got in a set in 2014. I used it for the past 6 months, almost every day, which is bad. I could have gotten an eye infection. I wanted to use up every bit, but I never did. The mascara is great. It lengthens in an instant and never comes off through the day. I finally let it go.  

Sisley Eau Tropicale EDT sample vial - top note bergamot, ginger; middle tuberose, violette, rose; base patchouli, ambrette, cedar. I could really pick up the notes and observe the scent evolve from the spicy ginger to the beautiful powdery floral. 

Kenet MD Massage bar mini - Kenet is a wonderful family of dermatologists. They made a hotel line, and this mini bar had the little massage shape like a Bliss soap, very cute. The scent was not my favorite but it was very creamy. 

I am posting my June empties early because I am no longer doing a monthly plan - I am going to set seasonal goals now, bigger goals. I will be back with my empties in late September at the end of summer. Bye for now.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 21, 2018)

Nice empties @EdithS2!! Great work! Look froward to hearing about your empties in September. I love the fact that you are setting bigger, seasonal goals for yourself! Thank you for posting about it and being such an inspiration to others!


----------



## EdithS2 (Sep 22, 2018)

*Empties from Summer No Buy/Project Use It Up ?*

I've been looking forward to posting my summer empties for a long time!

*Hair Care:*


*Yves Rocher I  My Planet Radiance Shampoo - full size. *This shampoo worked well for my fine and oily hair, and was very good for summer. It's a lemon and vitamin E formula.

*Nature Queen Herbal Shampoo - mini bottle. *I got* *this in the November 2017 Glossybox. It left my hair very soft, but the scent is very strong. It is patchouli scent, but smells to me like very strong cloves. 

*Crabtree &amp; Evelyn Verbena &amp; Lavender de Provence Conditioner - mini bottle.* French lemon, French lavender, and glycerine. Light formula, beautiful light scent, and also great for my fine and oily hair. 

*Yves Rocher Sleeping Care - foil pack. *This foil pack took me ages to finish. It is a jojoba oil cream that is combed into dry hair before bed. It does not leave hair greasy, and does not need to be rinsed or washed out--very easy to use. 

*Makeup:*


*Wet n Wild Max Fanatic Cat Eye Mascara - full size. *I got this in my July 2016 Target Beauty Box. It has a nice formula and brush, and lengthens really well. I am going to be discarding it as I've used it all summer, following the 3-4 month rule as the recommended time for replacing mascaras.

*Mary Kay MK Signature Eye Shadow Sample Cards.  *


Copper Beach

Cranberry Ice

Currant Craze (2 cards)

Goldenrod

Rainforest

Rose Mist 

I had purchased bags of these sample cards from ebay back in early 2017, and I'm methodically working through them in alphabetical order. Each card lasts several days. This is proving very useful, as I am learning what colors work for my eyes. My eyes are very small and narrow. I have found through these cards that pale shimmery shades are best for me, and that dark matte shades don't look good. The more I try the cards and narrow down what works, the less likely I will be to purchase palettes in future that appeal to me because of concept or packaging, but that might not be suited to me. My favorite shade so far was a lovely pale shimmery green from a duo called "Boss Moss." It really brightened my small dark green eyes. 

*Skin Care:*


*Chanel Extra Soft Cotton. *This was a special treat purchase. In my no buy, I'm only allowed to replace necessities, and cotton pads are one of the few things I need, so I treated myself and got the luxury ones. Of course they were lovely, but I don't feel I need to get this brand all the time. I have some handmade cloth little pads that can be put in the washing machine. They are in the too pretty to use category--I will use them once in a while to apply toner to my thoroughly cleansed face, but I would never take mascara off with them! I think it would be better to spend the money on a big bag of homemade cloth face pads than a box of Chanel cotton in future. 

*Erno Laszlo Firmarine Face Bar - travel size. *Erno Laszlo has always been one of my favorite brands, but I don't buy from them that often due to price. I got this great little set from the Birchbox shop. It was a beautiful soap dish that had a small soap in one compartment, and a mini cleansing oil in the other. It also came with a brochure and foil pack of serum. The soap was beautiful, a clear blue, with a beachy scent. I was a little upset over the brochure. It gave directions for using the soap, but never mentioned the 30 rinses in hot water that Dr. Erno Laszlo was so famous for prescribing. It made me think that the brand is not being faithful to Dr. Laszlo's ideas. I'm a beauty traditionalist! 

*Yves Rocher Pure Calmille Cleansing Gel - full size. *A nicely scented camomile cleansing gel. I love cleansing gel. I wish I could love micellar water, but I need soap or gel and water to make my oily face feel clean. This gel was perfect. 

*Yves Rocher Hydra-Vegetal Refreshing Cleansing Gel - full size. *Yves Rocher gave me a lovely gift with purchase last year with this cleanser and a little plastic basket with some waffle weave face towels. The cleanser is good for combination skin.

*Sisley Floral Toning Lotion - mini. *This was a beautiful toner. It has the lovely powdery floral scent I like, and contains rose extract. It is $103 for the full size. Maybe when I pay off my credit cards I can get one. 

*Herbivore Botanicals Rose Hibiscus Hydrating Face Mist - mini spray vial. *I got this sample in a Birchbox. It was lovely to use, beautifully scented. I love toners, especially floral and herbal toning waters. 

*Sisleya L'Integral Anti-Age Day and Night - mini tube. *The last face cream from my Sisley Beauty Subscription. I had the Sisley subscription from December 2016 through August 2017, and I've just finished all the creams they sent me. I used just about every last drop of everything I received from them. I just have one precious mini perfume bottle left from Sisley, (Eau du Soir), and I'm going to hoard it for a while. 

*Yves Rocher Hydra-Vegetal 24H Gel Cream - mini tube. *I believe this is their older formula. They have a 48H formula now. Since I mention Yves Rocher all the time, I should clarify that I'm not affiliate of the company or anything--I just really love the brand. I've been a customer since 1991. They make the luxurious French beauty products I like affordable for me, and they always give me free gifts. They come out with new products all the time as well. 

*Yves Rocher Sensitive Vegetal Cream - two foil packets. *This cream is for sensitive skin. My skin is not that sensitive, but in the last two years I have experienced some sensitivity when using Vitamin A formulas. 

*Yves Rocher Elixir Jeunesse Night Care - two foil packets. *Elixir Jeunesse is a new line from Yves Rocher, and it is a detox, anti-pollution formula. I was so good on my no buy, and when they sent me a promo last spring showing a white and gold case containing the entire lineup of products with a white konjac sponge and free necklace, I wanted it so much, but did not get it. I settled for foil pack samples of the new line that came free when I needed to replace my shampoo and deodorant. This night care has a beautiful green herbal scent, and the gel-cream kept my face clean and matte through the hot summer night. This cream would be good for younger people, or for those with a normal to oily skin. 

*Sisley Supremya Eyes at Night - mini tube. *All Sisley products are beautiful, and this eye cream was so elegant. I may get another Sisley subscription when I've used up all my skin care products and paid off some more credit cards. If I were wealthy, I'd buy full sizes of all of their products. I adore their cleansers, toners, scrubs, body lotions, shower gels, face and eye creams, and foundations. I want to try their mascara, which comes with a comb, and their makeup brushes, which Sisley made with a famous French company that crafts art brushes for painters. 

*Sisley Black Rose Cream Masque - mini tube. *I just put this on before bed and left it on all night. It is too nice to wash off. 

*Sisley Eye Contour Masque - foil pack. *This foil pack took me ages to finish. It's great to use in times of stress and fatigue, or when you want to relax. 

*The Creme Shop Cucumber Sheet Eye Masque. *Before I began my no buy at the end of 2017, I bought myself a few last treats, and this was one of them. The sheet masque is designed to look like a masquerade mask and is very pretty. After I used the masque, I continued to use the cucumber serum left in the foil pack around my eyes each morning and night, and it lasted several days. It was nice and cooling. 

*Bath and Body:*


*Avon Candid Deodorant.*

*Yves Rocher Hamamelis Deodorant. *

*Yves Rocher Lavandin from Provence Deodorant.*

*Yves Rocher Summer Collection Perfumed Shower Gel - full size. *I purchased this in 2017. Every year, Yves Rocher comes out with a line for summer: a special perfume, shower gel, makeup, various accessories. When they sent me an ad for this year's collection, showing a Maracuja shower gel and beautiful Monoi scented bronzer, I wanted it so badly. But I did not get it, and instead used up my shower gel from last summer's collection, which is a "refreshing and sparkling fruit cocktail". 

*Sisley Global Anti-Age Hand Cream - mini tube. *This was a lovely silky cream and is great for nails and cuticles. It has floral extracts to lighten sun spots. 

*Izia Eau de Parfum - two sample vials. *A youthful rose scent. It did not seem to last or hold well on me. 

*Sisley Eau de Campagne Body Lotion - mini tube. *A green herbal scent for men and women, and a beautiful silky formula. I love this scent in shower gel form! 

That is it! I hope to be back at the end of the year with another set of empties! 

PS: I completely filled up a blank journal book with my no buy diary. I began the journal on January 1. Volume 2 is underway.


----------



## EdithS2 (Dec 30, 2018)

*Empties to end 2018 (from Autumn No Buy) *

*Hair Care *


Sisley Hair Rituel Revitalizing Smoothing Shampoo with Macadamia (foil packet sample from Nordstrom) - Wonderful - smells like a very expensive men's cologne. I would like to try more products from the Sisley hair care range. 

Rahua Classic Shampoo and Conditioner (foil packet samples from Sephora) - Did not like the scent. Earthy scent. 

Nature Queen Premium Herbal Conditioner (mini bottle from Glossybox) - Scent of lemongrass and patchouli - did not like the scent. Also an earthy scent. 

Yves Rocher Brown Highlights Tone Variation Shampoo (full size) - Chestnut extract adds warm highlights due to tannin.

*Bath and Body *


Avon Foot Works 3-in-1 Pampering Oil (mini bottle) - Is a foot soak, moisturizing foot oil, and a cuticle oil. Was marvelous. Weekly pedicures were so relaxing, and healed my sore and cracked heels from walking barefoot all the time. 

Yves Rocher 24H Cotton Flower from India roll-on deodorant - Works well, softly scented, no parabens. 

Yves Rocher Clementine and Spices shower gel (full sized bottle) - Holiday Collection 2016. I enjoyed this so much. Gorgeous bottle and scent. Had clementine, star anise, coriander, cinnamon, and clove essential oils. 

Elizabeth Taylor White Diamonds Gentle Moisturizing Body Wash (mini tube) - Very nice, creamy body wash. 

Summers Eve Morning Paradise Cleansing Wash (full size) - Did not like smell - a chemical scent. 

*Makeup *

Cover Girl Katy Kat Eye Mascara (full size, from a past Target Beauty Box - A good mascara, lengthens, does not come off. Would not repurchase though. The packaging ( a clean minimalist black and white) is not my type. I like a more dramatic result, and a floral scent - like Guerlain mascara. 

Mary Kay MK Signature eye shadow sample cards

Singles


Sheer Pink - Has a gorgeous silver shimmer.

Storm - A dark grey/black. 

Sugarplum

Tropical Sun - A coral pink. 

Virtual Violet - A purple that looks dreary on my small eyes. 

Whipped Cocoa (two cards)

Whisper Pink

Duos


Blue Moon

Double Espresso

Ivy

Jade

Mirage - A gorgeous lilac and blue combo. 

*Skin Care *


Shiseido Facial Cotton (165 count) - So soft. I am now spoiled and do not like Sephora and Swisspers cotton pads any longer. 

Sephora Soft Touch Cotton Pads (70 count) - Not as soft as Shiseido cotton. 

A0A Studio (Shop Miss A) Pure Cotton Squares (40 count) - These cost one dollar, and I loved them. They are Japanese style, a dupe for Shiseido, and feel very soft. The only problem is that the bag is small and runs out too quickly. The cute little resealable bag would be amazing for travel. 

Eco Tools Makeup Brush Cleansing Towelette (foil pack) - An extra in an ebay order. I was surprised to find that it has papaya, pineapple, cucumber, oat kernel, aloe, chamomile, jojoba, and vitamin E. 

Fresh Soy Face Cleanser (foil packet) - Love the delicate texture and soft rosewater scent. 

Dior Capture Youth Plump Filler serum (foil packet from Sephora) - Smells lovely and feels like an oil. I love this line - there are several beautiful, colorful bottles of serum, each targeted to a particular concern, to mix and match with a cream. Would love to repurchase. 

Clinique 3 Step Skin Care System Type 3 and 4 (foil packets) - I love the new formulas. The cleanser smells fresh and has delicate bubbles. the clarifying lotion is not as strong and overpowering as it was before, and the moisturizing gel feels richer and more hydrating. Would repurchase.

Chanel Hydra Beauty Micro Creme (foil packet) - Smells and feels gorgeous. 

Avon Anew Daily Scrub (mini tube)

St. Ives Blemish Control Apricot Scrub (mini tube)

Avene Hydrance Serum (mini tube from Birchbox) - Comes from a French town with a healing spring. 

Embryolisse Lait-Creme Concentre (mini tube from Birchbox) - I loved this cream, and would repurchase it for sure. Soft a soft, richly moisturizing, yet powdery and velvety finish. Wonderful scent. Can be used in multiple ways. Goes back decades as a French cult beauty product. 

Mirenesse Power Lift treatment Cream (mini tube) - Lovely rose scent. 

SK-II Facial Treatment Essence (mini bottle from luxury Sephora Play!)

Yves Rocher Anti-Age Global Day Cream

Yves Rocher Serum Vegetal Wrinkles and Firmness Serum


----------



## EdithS2 (Feb 1, 2019)

Used up for January:


_Laura Mercier Flawless Skin Face Polish_ foil pack_ _- So gorgeous and delicate. 

_Chanel D_é_maquillant Yeux Intense Gentle Biphase Eye Makeup Remover_ mini bottle - Has rose in it, very nice. It's the oil in water formula that you shake - I love using those kinds of products. 

_Borghese Gel Delicato Gentle Makeup Remover _- This was a 4 ounce bottle. I believe I got it in a set at the end of 2014. It was sitting on my dresser for years unused. I finally used it all up! It look a long time. It is an ocean blue gel that takes off eye makeup and foundation. 

_Swisspers Premium Cotton Rounds - _I used to love these. Now I don't like the way they feel. I'm spoiled and have to have the Japanese style pads. Shop Miss A has some nice dupes for Shiseido cotton. 

_Poetic Blend, The Ghost Oil _mini bottle - I got this in the October 2017 Petit Vour box. It's a lovely multipurpose beauty oil. It is called Ghost because when you apply it, there is a beautiful floral scent in the air that lingers for a moment, and disappears, like a ghost passing by. It was wonderful in my hair, detangling it without making it oily. 

_Yves Rocher Sensitive Végétal Soothing Moisturizing Cream_ mini tube - This is my favorite Yves Rocher cream. They just launched some new creams and one is $75.00. They are supposed to be the affordable line! The new lotion is The Anti-Aging Correcting Supra Essence. I want one. Yves Rocher has a lot of promos. Maybe I can get it on sale. 

_Yves Rocher Serum Végétal Wrinkles &amp; Radiance Smoothing Care _mini tube. It's not exciting after seeing the "Supra Essence". 

_Gilchrist and Soames Conditioning Shampoo _travel size - One of my Christmas presents. I used up two little stocking stuffers this month, and am hoarding the rest of my Christmas presents for later. This had a nice floral scent. 

_Herbal Essences Naked Volume Conditioner_ mini bottle - This was in the old white packaging. It is grapefruit scented - one of my favorite scents. I love Tocca Cleopatra perfume. 

_Baylis &amp; Harding England jojoba, silk &amp; almond oil luxury shower wash_ mini - The second Christmas present I used up this month. 

_MK Mary Kay Signature Eye Color Duet - Safari Sunset _sample card. (bronze shades).

_MK Mary Kay Signature Eye Color Duet - Twilight _sample card. (blue shades).

_MK Mary Kay Signature Eye Color Trio - Bamboo/Woodland/Virtual Violet _sample card -_  _When I was a teenager in the 1980s, all of the beauty books and magazines said I should wear purple eye shadow, as I have green eyes. Whenever I went for a makeover, they would give me purple. But the purple colors in the Mary Kay samples look dreary on me. The pale shimmery white, pink, and especially green work best. I also thought since I am not young I should not use shimmer, only matte shadows. A creamy shimmer works so much better than matte for me. I have small eyes and lids and they need brightening up. 

_MK Mary Kay Signature Eye Color Trio Goldenrod/Woodland/Safari Sunset - _sample card. I'm not good at eye shadow. I just put one color on my lids with a sponge tip. I don't even know what the beauty gurus mean when they say "transitional shade". 

_Yves Rocher Flawless Skin Foundation_ foil pack - This is a 14 hour foundation. I used it on a epic day of fun. I put it on in the morning, went to a theme park and saw an ABBA tribute concert two times, had lunch out, came home, and went to a Journey tribute concert in the evening. Boy was that a great day!


----------



## EdithS2 (Feb 27, 2019)

*Empties from February:*

*Mary Kay Mineral Eye Color Sample Cards*


Cinnabar

Chocolate Kiss

*Mini tube of Furterer Lumicia Conditioner* - December 2016 Birchbox

*Mini tube of Oribe Gold Lust Conditioner *- December 2017 Birchbox

*Mini Tube of Evologie Blemish Control Serum - *December 2017 - extra free Birchbox

*Mini bottle of Marula Pure Beauty Oil - *December 2017 Birchbox

Although I was off my No Buy, I did not use any of my new things. I kept using up my old things out of habit. So at least I kept up my project pan/use it up.


----------



## EdithS2 (Mar 31, 2019)

*Empties for March *

I've been slacking off on my project use it up, due to being off my No Buy regimen and working on my second job. But I do have a little bag of empties!


Full size Garnier Whole Blends Maple Remedy Shampoo - It's really nice. It smells like something Bath and Body Works would put out in the Fall.

Soft &amp; Dri deodorant Sparkling Citrus - Did not work so well. 

Assured Cotton Rounds - Dollar Tree brand. Not so good. 

Yves Rocher Pur Bleuet Eye Makeup Remover - A cornflower water - very good. 

Baylis &amp; Harding jojoba, silk and almond oil refreshing body wash - Christmas gift. 

Mini Clark's Botanicals Age Defying Radiance Cream - January 2018 Birchbox. I don't think they make this any more - it was great. 

Foil packs of Hydropeptide Power Serum and Solar Defense Non Tinted - These products are made by a geneticist, They say they can work on the genetic level - I wonder how they figure that? Might be worth researching.


----------

